#ubuntu-de 2011-01-10
<eichi1> hallo. wir versuchen grad ein dateisystem von einem rechner zu retten
<eichi1> aber ich glaub, da ist lvm im spiel
<eichi1> also fdisk -l sagt bei der partition nur "erweitert"
<eichi1> wie kommt man dann mit fsck ran?
<eichi1> sollte ubuntu 10.04 sein
<rumpe1> eichi1, wenn, dann ist die partition /innerhalb/ der erweiteren... nicht die erweitere selbst
<sepplmaster> mit dem tipp von zerwas geht es jetzt. vielen dank und gute nacht!
<Orcor> jo schlaf gut 
<Orcor> ich werde auch niemr lang machen muß früh raus
<eichi1> rumpe1: ja, ich weiss, aber wie komm ich an die? ich dachte irgendwie /dev/lg* aber die gibts nicht
<eichi1> vg
<eichi1> q rumpe1
<Orcor> kennt sich jemand aus mit wine?
<zeitsofa> ,mf Orcor 
<zeitsofa> ,mf? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<Orcor> weis jemand wie ich in wine wenn ich steam instaliert hab und paar spiele zb css warum ich das game nicht starten kann da passiert nix da kommt nix
<Orcor> komisch
<zeitsofa> startest du wine via terminal?
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> garnciht
<Orcor> ich klicke auf steam dann startet das automatisch
<b34bb> hast du wine schon konfiguriert?
<Orcor> glaub schon
<zeitsofa> glauben kann man in der kirche :)
<b34bb> :)
<Orcor> bzw ein kollege hat es mir gemahct per teamwiev
<sbeck> "...hat es mir gemacht"
<sbeck> *grins*
<b34bb> hat er einen virtuellen bildschirm einggestellt?
<b34bb> -.-
<sbeck> Ganz neue Verwendungsmöglichkeit für Teamviewer.
<sbeck> ;-)
<zeitsofa> Orcor: du kannst ja mal steam mit wine über die konsole starten - da bekommst du ziemlich sicher bisschen output
<b34bb> kennt hier jmd FreeHal?
<zeitsofa> ,mf? b34bb kennt auch metafragen nicht :D
<shetlandpony> b34bb kennt auch metafragen nicht D: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<b34bb> :)
<b34bb> mkay
<zeitsofa> :)
<b34bb> wenn ich mir das runterladfen will, lieber von launchpad oder von der homepage?
<Orcor> fixme:threadpool:RtlQueueWorkItem Flags 0x4 not supported
<zeitsofa> intuitiv ohne es zu kennen würde ich das von launchpad nehmen. aber wenns auf der page nen aktuellers ubuntu paket gibt dann tendiere ich zu dem
<Orcor> ??????
<b34bb> kk
<b34bb> ja launchpad hat 2009 aufgehört upzudaten :)
<zeitsofa> Orcor: mein Query ist kein nopaste wo man kommentar los error logs postet und schon garnicht ungefragt...
<Orcor> versteh hier eh ganichts  ist net leicht sich zurecht findet als neuling
<b34bb> Orcor: was verstehst du nicht?
<Orcor> irc
<b34bb> das ist zu ungenau :)
<Orcor> da ich neu bin  hab sonnst nur in normalen chats gechattet
<b34bb> was es ist, wie es funktioniert, releln, ...?
<b34bb> *regeln
<b34bb> irc ist imprinzip ein chat mit vielen leuten gleichzeitig, chatroom halt :)
<Orcor> wie in normalen chats
<Orcor> da sind auch ahufne leute da
<b34bb> jup
<b34bb> ahufne = haufen?
<sbeck> b34bb, er meint diese Webchats.
<sbeck> Haufen
<eichi1> kann mir keiner sagen, wie ich einen fsck auf ein lvm mache?
<Orcor> na gut bin müde ich geh schlafen man liest sich später schlaft gut alle.
<b34bb> n8
<sbeck> eichi1 ?
<Guest29587> k1l: achso hatte ich vergessen, das script funktioniert über cron nun, musste allerdings im script noch explizit die PATH variable definieren, da cron anscheinend bei Ausführung diese nicht mit einliest
<sbeck> eichi1, sieh mal hier nach: http://www.livewebnet.de/server/lvm-dateisystem-crash/
<b34bb> weiß jmd woran es liegen könnte das mein netzwerk immer wieder kurzzeitig auf n paar bytes zurückfällt und dann wieder seine normale geschwindigkeit aufnimmt?
<Guest29587> b34bb: beim kopieren oder wie? welcher dienst, welches medium?
<b34bb1> hab grade nur sudo apt-get install blubb, pidgin und ne firewall (firestarter) laufgen die aufs netz zugreifen
<b34bb1> test
<b34bb1> über kabel, falls das hilft
<b34bb1> also kabel-> Firtzbox
<Guest29587> hast mal auf die CPU Last geguckt wenn das passiert?
<b34bb1> ja hab sysüberwachung offen, schwankt um 10-20%auslaustung rum
<b34bb1> da ändert sich nix wenn das netzwerk runtergeht
<oktay-ibm> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<b34bb1> läuft sonst ganz normal, kommt grad dasa erste mal
<b34bb1> also hardware ist eigentlich in ordnung
<b34bb1> und kompatibel
<b34bb1> ist aber bei meinem mitbewohner wohl schon länger so
<b34bb1> der hat aber auch seven :)
<eichi1> b34bb1: verschiedene tcp implementierungen von win7 und linux?
<eichi1> die stressen sich manchmal gegenseitig etwas an, muss nicht ungewöhnlich sein
<b34bb1> ok, ich gebs vorerst mal auf
<b34bb1> vllt is morgen ja alles wieder ok
<b34bb1> heute
<b34bb1> :)
<b34bb1> nacht allerseits
<trilias> Guten Morgen habe ein kleines problem mit ATI/AMD FGLRX-Grafiktreiber wenn ich ihn auf spiele fährt Ubuntu 10.10 neutser stand nicht mehr hoch habe eine ATI XFX HD 6870
<trilias> hmmm um die zeit is wohl noch keiner wach
<tm> trilias: du bist nicht allein ;) nur kann ich dir nicht helfen, ich haRbe gar keine ati ;) nur den tipp mal ins uu wiki zu schauen 
<trilias> hab dank google schon einige seiten forums und auch wiki durch geschaut aber die karte is halt nicht gerade alt mehr als dumme sprüche wie nim doch windows oder keine antworten war nicht zu sehen
<tm> trilias: du könntest es noch im englischen channel porbieren #ubuntu - oder im englischen forum einen thread aufmachen so sprüche kannste locker ignorieren ;)
<tm> trilias: oder zur rush ouer nochmal nachfragen ;)
<trilias> kann leider kein englisch ^
<tm> trilias: tja, dann mußte warten :)
<trilias> tja wann leuft bei mir auch mal was reibungslos erst stress mit der geforce 8800 ultra die ja vor wochen ab gefackelt is und nun geht halt mit ATI weiter
<remus> guten morgen @ all
<Orcor> guten Morgen 
<Orcor> wenn ich meine web cam  anmache zeigt sie mir falsche Farben an aber unter win xp ging sie perfect komisch  was kann man da machen und iwe kann ich unter linux leuchtdioden aktiviren oder ausschalten hier hab ich die funktion nicht gefundne
<bullgard4> Maverick > Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate meldet manchmal: "s2disk: Snapshotting system", darunter einen blinkenden Cursor und verbleibt in diesem Zustand. Ich kann eingeben 'exit <CR>'. Das Echo von 'exit' erscheint, aber sonst sehe ich keine Wirkung. Wie setzt man die Reparatur fort? 
<jham> ,seen papachaotica
<shetlandpony> jham, i have papachaotica last seen 19 hours 43 minutes ago quitting, having said '#ubuntu-de'
<Orcor> wie kann  ich meine webcam nutzen wie in win xp hier für linux giebt es keine treiber dafür
<bullgard4> Orcor: Wenn Deine Webkamera einen USB-Stecker hat: Zunächst kannst Du den Stecker herauszuziehen und wieder hineinstecken. Ändert sich dann etwas?
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> aber in skype wird die angezeigt 
<Orcor> nur zeigt sie mir falshce farben an und alles in zeitlupe
<Orcor> komishc
<jham> Orcor: welche cam
<Orcor> und licht von der cam kann ich nicht aktiviren  u
<bullgard4> Skype ist ein proprietäres Programm. Dabei leiste ich keine Hilfe. Wende Dich an Skype.
<Orcor> hab eine von hercules optic glass 
<jham> bullgard4: vllt wird es nicht mal in cheese richtig angezeigt :)
<jham> Orcor: wenn du cheese laufen laesst, ist das bild richtig?
<bullgard4> jham: Daran dachte ich auch.
<Orcor> und sonnst zeigt die mir auch falshce farben an
<Orcor> mom probier es mal aus 
<Orcor> unter cheese geht die nur nicht so flüssig wie unter xp
<Orcor> alles zeitlupe
<Orcor> und weis imemr noch nicht wo ich unter linux die funktion finden kann um bei der cam das licht anzu machen 
<jham> Orcor: und die farben stimmen?
<jham> das mit licht koennte u.u. gar nicht gehen
<Orcor> nein alles llila
<jham> und wenn du es so aufrufst: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Orcor> ich hab nun effecte ausgeschaltet
<Orcor> kommt imemr wider lila
<Orcor> komishc das cheese
<jham> oh, nee.. es scheint eine v4l2 cam zu sein
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc
<jham> Orcor: ist gspca modul geladen?
<Orcor> was ist das gspc
<jham> so nennt sich (je nach distri) ein treiber fuer webcams
<jham> lsmod | grep -i gspc  vielleicht
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> ich hab nur treiber für xp für lilnux kann keinen finden sorry
<jham> Orcor: starte mal skype neu mit "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype"
<jham> Orcor: der treiber sollte schon ueber ubuntus repository installiert sein
<Orcor> wenn ich cam ans usb anschlisse erscheint sowas wie wenn du usb festplatte oder so anshclisen tust aber sonsnt niochts und die läuft zeitlupe 
<jham> Orcor: und die lsmod zeile von vorhin, wird eine ausgabe liefern, wenn gspca modul (also der treiber) geladen ist
<jham> Orcor: hast du einen meiner vorgeschlagenen befehle probiert?
<Orcor> kenn mich nioch nich tso aus mt linux
<nexx> mit tippen wohl auch nicht. mach einfach das, was jham dir geraten hat
<Orcor> aber wo soll ich was machen kenne mich nicht aus
<Orcor> in terminal oder was
<jham> Orcor: im terminal ja
<Orcor> und was eingeben 
<christoph__> Hallo, ich bin in Afrika und Internet unseres Computer labs funktioniert grade nicht. Jetzt habe ich versucht über meinen eigenen Laptop und einen USB internet device das Netzwerk ins internet zu bekommen. Ich bin über Lan (shared) verbunden, allerdings kann ich die anderen Computer nicht pingen. Kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus mit Netzwerk. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr froh.
<jham> was mich verwirrt, manche ressource besagen, dieses cam modell ist gpsca cam. die lsusb ausgabe riecht aber nach einem uvcvideo device.
<jham> Orcor: erstmal - LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jham> Orcor: aber zuerst skype beenden
<Orcor> skype ist aus
<Orcor> wie kannich es kopiren heir was du schreibst denn in terminal kann ich nix einfügen
<christoph__> gerade ist das Internet zurück gekommen. Hat sich also erledigt. Danke!
<kraut> moin
<jham> Orcor: shift+ctrl+v zum einfuegen, wenn es ein gnome-terminal ist. oder mittlerer mausknopf
<Orcor> was ist ctrl
<jham> oh noes..
<jham> strg
<Orcor> ok hab es in terminal eingefügt aber passiert ist nix
<jham> Orcor: skype ist auch nicht gestartet?
<brot> christoph__: abgesehen davon sind die ubuntuusers wikieinträge zum thema netzwerk echt hilfreich.
<Orcor> nein
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 06f8:3008 Guillemot Corp. 
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc 
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 01f3:52c0  
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Orcor> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0a05:0001  
<Orcor> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<TheK> argh
<TheK> ,paste Orcor 
<jham> Orcor: auch Enter gedrueckt nach dem einfuegeN?
<Orcor> ah  jetzt ist skype gestartet hab mich vertippt
<TheK> christoph__, .sd klingt derzeit nach einer explosiven Gegend
<jham> Orcor: und wie sieht's nu mit der cam aus?
<Orcor> kp
<jham> o_O
<jham> ich muss weg
<Orcor> da müßte ich jemanden anrufen aber alle bei mir off 
<Orcor> aber in cheese zeigt der mir falsche farebn an  und in skype wo ich gestern an hatte das gleiche
<jham> Orcor: nur mal als tipp: es gibt auch unter optionen einen videocam test in skype
<jham> und das resultat von gestern interessiert gerade ziemlich wenig :)
<hardcore> moin
<Orcor> cam geht 
<Orcor> nur wie gesagt  in zeitlupe
<Orcor> und alles lila
<Orcor> und unter xp hatte ich nie fehler gehabt wie hier
<jham> was sagt lsmod | grep gspc   und    lsmod | grep uvc ?
<Orcor> kp
<jham> bitte nopaste service nutzen, wenn ausgabe laenger als eine zeile
<jham> kp? :D
<jham> moechtest du mich gerade auf den arm nehmen?
<jham> och, keine lust
<Orcor> hallo ich bin neu hier ich hab kein plan was du willst 
<LetoThe2nd> jham: er möchte, dass es so ist wie unter XP (tm)
<jham> LetoThe2nd: ach so
<Orcor> ja denn da ging die cam und hier alles in zeitlupe und alles lila
<jham> Orcor: dann ist wohl windows besseres system
<Orcor> gspca_sonixj           25836  0 
<Orcor> gspca_main             23644  1 gspca_sonixj
<Orcor> videodev               43098  1 gspca_main
<jham> wirklich
<Orcor> ps nicht jeder hat bei 100 gleich angefangen  ich muß mich hier erst zurechtfinden 
<Orcor> wenn ich  lsmod | grep uvc eingebe passiert nichts
<jham> ok
<Frickelpit> Orcor: wenn nichts passiert, dann findet er auch nichts mit dem namen uvc
<jham> boah, was ist das fuer eine frechheit, diese hercules optical deluxe schein ja haufen verschiedene lsusb ausgaben zu haben
<Orcor> aha
<jham> schon mindestens 3
<Orcor> ?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: lsmod listet alle module und mit | grep uvc sagst du, dass er die alle einträge mit uvc anzeigen soll
<gast> folgendes problem: xubuntu 10.10 bootet, aber grafisches login erfolgt nicht, stattdessen erscheint jedesmal neu das grafische login. ich kann aber mit einem nebenbenutzer grafisch einloggen. der user, in den ich nicht einloggen kann, ist verschlüsselt (ecryptfs). einloggen über konsole ist aber noch möglich. wie kann ich den grafischen login wieder aktivieren?
<Frickelpit> mal so als kleine eselsbrücke ;)
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor>  hey leute leider muß ich jetzt weg melde mich naher oder so vielen dank für hilfe
<Orcor> Module                  Size  Used by
<Orcor> pppoe                   9015  2 
<Orcor> pppox                   2054  1 pppoe
<Orcor> binfmt_misc             6599  1 
<Orcor> snd_hda_codec_realtek   218227  1 
<Orcor> snd_usb_audio          86480  1 
<Orcor> snd_usbmidi_lib        17413  1 snd_usb_audio
<Orcor> nvidia               9329739  46 
<Orcor> snd_cmipci             30469  2 
<Orcor> gameport                9327  1 snd_cmipci
<Orcor> snd_hda_intel          22107  2 
<Orcor> snd_hda_codec          87552  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: bitte um stummschaltung.
<Guschtel> gah?
<Orcor> snd_pcm                71475  4 snd_usb_audio,snd_cmipci,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<Orcor> snd_opl3_lib            8850  1 snd_cmipci
<Orcor> snd_hwdep               5040  3 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,snd_opl3_lib
<Orcor> snd_mpu401_uart         5661  1 snd_cmipci
<Orcor> snd_seq_midi            4588  0 
<Orcor> snd_rawmidi            17783  3 snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi
<Orcor> snd_seq_midi_event      6047  1 snd_seq_midi
<Orcor> snd_seq                47174  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<Orcor> snd_timer              19067  3 snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_seq
<Orcor> snd_seq_device          5744  4 snd_opl3_lib,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<TheK> grrr
<Orcor> ppdev                   5556  0 
<Orcor> f71882fg               22520  0 
<Orcor> gspca_sonixj           25836  1 
<jham> Orcor: das war ein fehler
<Orcor> gspca_main             23644  2 gspca_sonixj
<Orcor> parport_pc             26058  1 
<Orcor> videodev               43098  2 gspca_main
<Orcor> v4l1_compat            13359  1 videodev
<Orcor> coretemp                5326  0 
<Orcor> snd                    49038  24 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_cmipci,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<Orcor> agpgart                32011  1 nvidia
<Orcor> joydev                  8767  0 
<Styx> aaargh
<Orcor> adt7475                18965  0 
<Orcor> hwmon_vid               2310  1 adt7475
<Orcor> soundcore                880  1 snd
<Orcor> psmouse                59033  0 
<Orcor> serio_raw               4022  0 
<jham> gleich mal nen kick
<Orcor> snd_page_alloc          7120  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<Orcor> i2c_nforce2             5179  0 
<Orcor> lp                      7342  0 
<Orcor> parport                31492  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
<Orcor> usbhid                 36882  0 
<jham> ,paste? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Orcor> hid              
<TheK> das sollte es so langsam sein ;)
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> lol
<Frickelpit> man
<Frickelpit> da ist man mal auf arbeit und dann sowas
<TheK> nun war er geraaade durch :))
<Guschtel> war grade vorbei :D
<Frickelpit> egal
<LetoThe2nd> wenn ers nicht vorher dreimal gesagt hgekriegt hätte mit dem paste.... aber nein....
<Styx> der kommt bestimmt gleich wieder und fragt, warum er gekickt wurde ;)
<jham> psst.. alle "kp" antworten
<bullgard4> Maverick > Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate meldet manchmal: "s2disk: Snapshotting system", darunter einen blinkenden Cursor und verbleibt in diesem Zustand. Ich kann eingeben 'exit <CR>'. Das Echo von 'exit' erscheint, aber sonst sehe ich keine Wirkung. Wie setzt man die Reparatur fort? 
<bullgard4> Ist die folgende Aussage richtig: "Ubuntu merkt sich die gegenwärtige IP-Adresse des Computers im Kernel"?
<brot> bullgard4: nachdem der ip-stack im kernel ist, wirds wohl irgendwo im kernel-speicherbereich stehen
<bullgard4> brot: Danke!
<brot> bullgard4: wenn dein leben davon abhängt würd ich allerdings noch ne zweite meinung einholen ;)
<gast> folgendes problem: xubuntu 10.10 bootet, aber grafisches login erfolgt nicht, stattdessen erscheint jedesmal neu das grafische login. ich kann aber mit einem nebenbenutzer grafisch einloggen. der user, in den ich nicht einloggen kann, ist verschlüsselt (ecryptfs). einloggen über konsole ist aber noch möglich. wie kann ich den grafischen login wieder aktivieren?
<bullgard4> brot: Mein Leben hängt nicht davon ab. Ich werde aber versuchen, das Problem noch einmal bei Geelgenheit zu diskutieren.
<bullgard4> gast: Ich kenne mich damit kaum aus. Ich glaube aber, daß man Dir nur helfen kann, wenn Du Deine verwendete Verschlüsselungsmethode nennst.
<gast> bullgard4, die methode ist ecryptfs
<jham> gast: ging es schon mal zuvor?
<gast> ja, es ging immer, das problem ist ganz neu
<gast> ich kann die verschlüsselten daten immer noch auslesen im terminal
<gast> nur der grafische login funktioniert nicht mher
<Frickelpit> welche fehlermeldung kommt beim login?
<jham> gast: mal irgendwas mit passwoertern gemacht? geaendert evtl?
<gast> jham, nein
<jham> gast: etwas in /var/log/gdm was suspekt vorkommt?
<gast> mom
<gast> tja, leider auf diesem user hier keine berechtigung für var/log/gdm
<gast> mom, konsole
<jham> gast: http://sprunge.us/
<jham> cat /var/log/gdm<etwas> | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<gast> ich komm da nicht rein in gdm
<gast> mom
<jham> gast: aber als root, oder?
<gast> komisch, wenn ich sudo cd gdm sage, sagt er, cd command not found
<jham> das geht nicht
<gast> also ich benutze mal deine zeile
<jham> sudo su macht dich zum root zb
<jham> sudo cd geht nicht, da cd built-in ist
<Frickelpit> sudo su mit ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> warum nicht sudo -i
<jham> kp
<jham> ich habe laenger kein ubuntu, war so mal frueher zumindest :)
<Frickelpit> und generell will man als root keinen gdm starten
<jham> nicht starten
<jham> log lesen
<jham> Frickelpit: mal auch mehr als 2 zeilen backlog lesen :P
<Frickelpit> und dazu braucht man rootrechte?
<k1l> jham: bitte nicht sowas empfehlen. log lesen geht auch ohne root zu sein
<jham> k1l: es ging ja um cd
<Frickelpit> cd benötigt kein root
<jham> dass man sudo cat nutzen kann, ist mir klar
<gast> ich kam nicht rein in gdm
<jham> na dann uebernehmt doch einfach ;)
<gast> deshalb root, dachte ich
<gast> in welchen log soll ich denn jetzt reinschauen
<Frickelpit> gast: login auf der konsole geht?
<jham> in den gdm log
<gast> ja
<Frickelpit> als normaler user?
<gast> ich habe ienen verschlüsselten hauptuser, encryptfs
<gast> in den ich grafisch nicht mehr reinkomme
<Frickelpit> aber per terminal?
<gast> jep
<Frickelpit> dann mach das mal und paste die ausgabe von df -h
<gast> wohin pasten?
<jham> sprunge.us, wenn nur tty geht
<Frickelpit> ,paste? gast
<shetlandpony> gast: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<jham> Frickelpit: ohne X ist schwierig, oder?
<k1l> ,pastebinit? gast 
<Frickelpit> boah pony ... warst aber auch schonmal schneller :D
<shetlandpony> gast, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Frickelpit> jham: was? pasten?
<LetoThe2nd> jham: nö. pastebinit.
<gast> kann man im terminal copy machen?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> strg+shift+c
<gast> und wie auswählen?
<gast> ich meine, in konsole???
<k1l> gast: nimm doch einfach mal pastebinit.
<jham> gast: df -h | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<jham> das abtippen, notfalls
<jham> dann wird's gepastet und du tippst die url ein
<LetoThe2nd> kopf -> tisch.
<jham> *boing* :)
<gast> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/318172/
<gast> hab mich jetzt auf terminal mit su eingelogged
<Frickelpit> warum mit su?
<gast> warum nicht, das ging
<gast> mist, das ging doch nicht
<k1l> gast: klar kann man immer als root rumlaufen. aber macht das sinn? nein!
<Frickelpit> und es war hier auch nicht sinn und zweck der frage, denn dein user kann sich nicht mehr einloggen, was willst du dann als root da machen?
<Frickelpit> aber egal, macht nur weiter. ich bin raus
<jham> Frickelpit: schnappe doch nicht ein ;)
<gast> was ist denn jetzt zu sehen mit meinem paste  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/318172/
<gast> keiner mehr da?
<jham> doch, aber ich habe noch nichts von gdm gesehen (und du wohl auch nicht)
<jham> und Frickelpit ist ja raus
<gast> hm, welche datei in gdm soll ich denn anschauen
<jham> irgendwas mit log, habe auch keinen gdm hier, leider
<garret_> kann man irgendwie mit Tracker nach exakten Wortfolgen suchen?
<Bish> gibt es einen weg eine andere wpa_supplicant version fuer 10.10 zu kriegen? kommt da unter umstaenden ein update?
<TheInfinity> nur patches, update unwahrscheinlich
<TheInfinity> -> eigenes paket machen wenn du das wirklich brauchst
<Bish> TheInfinity: ich brauche es weil die version fuer bestimmte roaming netze buggy erscheint
<Bish> und wieso wird wpa_supplicant nicht geupdatet?
<TheInfinity> bugs in derselben version werden entfernt. es gibt nur keine upgrades
<Bish> und wieso?
<bullgard4> Maverick > Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate meldet manchmal: "s2disk: Snapshotting system", darunter einen blinkenden Cursor und verbleibt in diesem Zustand. Ich kann eingeben 'exit <CR>'. Das Echo von 'exit' erscheint, aber sonst sehe ich keine Wirkung. Wie setzt man die Reparatur fort? 
<TheInfinity> weil einheitlicher versionsstand - sprich die komponenten passen ideal zusammen
<TheInfinity> Bish: einfach mal rolling releases vs. standard releases oder sowas googlen, sind 2 unterschiedliche release philosophien
<k1l> Bish: wegen der stabilität. du willst anscheinend eher ein rolling release
<Frickelpit> Bish: weil ubuntu keine rolling release distribution ist
<TheInfinity> fixed / standard releases sind stabiler, yep.
<Bish> ahja, ich verstehe, was mach ich also wenn in einen bestimmtem nertzwerk alle 10.10 ubuntu rechner permanent disconnects haben? bug report?
<Frickelpit> da gibt es einen feature freeze und danach werden nur updates für die pakete in den quellen gebracht
<Frickelpit> Bish: z.B.
<Bish> TheInfinity: zuhause hab ich roling, und ich bin damit zufreidener weil es flexibel ist
<Bish> und vorallem, funktioniert :>
<TheInfinity> Bish: erstmal würde ich genauer schauen was genau dort das problem ist - sprich loglevel hochjagen etc.
<k1l> Bish: beides hat vor und nachteile. muss man für sich selbst abwägen was man haben möchte. 
<TheInfinity> Bish: und testen obs mit nem eigenen paket einer neueren version funktioniert (oder ob die ursache ganz woanders ist)
<Bish> k1l: vermutlich
<Bish> TheInfinity: für eigenes paket basteln fehlen mir die ubuntu package skills, und die motivation
<Bish> ich muss nur immer lachen wenn ich in der uni sitze, und alle ubuntulaptopts im minutentakt disconnecten sehe
<k1l> Bish: schau mal nach, was der auslöser der reconnects ist: hardware? router/ap? wpa_supplicant? treiber?
<LetoThe2nd> idee - die ganzen versionsjunkies könnten sich doch zusammentun und "rollbuntu" rausbringen. ;-)
<Bish> k1l: hardware ist für das problem nicht von bedeutung, konnte das problem auf wpa_supplicant zurueckfuehren
<Bish> da ich gerade, mit einem 10.10 laptop online bin, mit einfachen no-encryption wlan
<k1l> Bish: launchpad.net und bug suchen oder ggf. eröffnen
<Bish> und wpa_supplicant hat im selben netzwerk, ohne verschluesselung, disconnects
<Bish> also denke ich wpa_supplicant hat probleme mit dem roaming, oder was in der richtung
<k1l> Bish: kann auch ne treiber geschichte sein.
<Bish> k1l: ich sagte doch, hw ist nicht wichtig für das problem JEDER ubuntu laptop disconnected
<Bish> desweiteren, hatte ich mit einem laptop auf dem gentoo war keine disconnects, habe ubuntu draufgepackt
<Bish> tada, disconnects
<Bish> -> das problem liegt bei wpa_supplicant
<TheInfinity> Bish: oder bei einer der anderen ubuntu spezifischen geschichten. deswegen: eingrenzen. wpa_supplicant kann loggen, und wpa_supplicant trunk gibbet auch: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant
<Bish> definiere trunk bitte.
<TheInfinity> Bish: frag die launchpad devs :)
<pLato0n> moin
<pLato0n> eine frage zur boot-partition:
<pLato0n> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_image?target=System_verschl%C3%BCsseln%2FAlternate_Installation%2Falternate7-boot.png
<shetlandpony> pLato0n's url: http://tinyurl.com/25als9k
<pLato0n> empfiehlt es sich, wie hier beschrieben die boot-partition in ext4 zu formatieren?
<pLato0n> ich dachte bisher immer, man sollte dafür ext2 oder ext3 wählen
<TheInfinity> pLato0n: ist seit geraumer zeit wurscht.
<pLato0n> ah, ok
<pLato0n> dann kann ich also ohne probleme ext4 nehmen?
<Styx> pLato0n: ja
<Frickelpit> JA
<Styx> kannst du
<pLato0n> die selbe anleitung (system verschlüsseln) gibts im wiki noch für die live cd, und da wird noch ext3 gewählt, das hat mich etwas verunsichert
<pLato0n> ok, danke
<Frickelpit> pLato0n: das war, afaik, damals noch so, weil grub nicht von ext4 booten konnte
<Frickelpit> aber mittlerweile völlig wurst
<EugenMayer> Ich habe heute 10.10 frisch installiert ( neu installiert, davor hatte ich ein upgrade von 9.10 auf 10.04 auf 10.10 ). Nun funktioniert mein Micro nicht mehr ( xfi ). Soweit ich sehen kann, ist das Problem nicht unebkannt
<C_A_M> moin, moin
<bullgard4> EugenMayer: Wenn Dein Micro nicht mehr funktioniert, dann nimm Dein Makro.
<EugenMayer> bullgard4: Ich denke, ich lasse das unkommentiert.
<ubinux> hi @ all
<C_A_M> moin
<NTQ> wie lange sind die nachrichten, die ich hier maximal schreiben darf?
<NTQ> 256?
<Frickelpit> ,512? NTQ
<shetlandpony> NTQ: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<NTQ> ich hatte eben wieder ein problem mit meiner WLAN-Verbindung. Folgendes: Mein Laptop wacht gerade aus dem Standby auf und versucht sich mit meinem Heim-WLAN zu verbinden. Dann rödelt er eine Zeit lang, aber will dann von mir wieder das Passwort wissen, obwohl es stimmt. Ich versuche es dann nochmal, aber es klappt nicht. Ein "sudo /etc/init.d/networks restart" bringt nichts und ein "ifdown -a" und "ifup -a" ebenso wenig.
<jham> :D
<NTQ> Auch das Deaktivieren des WLANs im Networkmanager und wieder Aktivieren bringt keine Abhilfe. Erst ein Neustart behebt das Problem. Das stört mich aber unheimlich, weil ich dann alle meine Programme erst ausmachen und wieder neustarten und in den Ursprungszustand zurückversetzen muss, was natürlich Zeit kostet.
<jham> "Auch die we" finde ich toll
<NTQ> jham: :D
<jham> NTQ: ich weiss nicht ob du es nutzst bzw. ob es hilft, aber bei wicd muss(te) man vor einem neuen connect nach s2ram zuerst explizit "disconnect all" button betaetigen.
<NTQ> ich nutze den standard-network-manager, der bei ubuntu dabei ist
<jham> NTQ: funktioniert das scannen nach access points nach dem resume?
<NTQ> mein handy kam ohne probleme ins wlan. somit sind schonmal routerprobleme ausgeschlossen
<NTQ> ja
<jham> NTQ: gibt's bei dem default network manager einen "disconnect" button?
<jham> oder etwas in der art
<NTQ> das scannen funktioniert und die verbindunsqualitätanzeige
<NTQ> ja, den gibt's. der hab ich auch eifrig ausprobiert
<EugenMayer> NTQ: schau doch mal mit dmesg was der wpa_supplicant so treibt
<NTQ> hab sogar mal auf ein nachbar-wlan geklickt, obwohl ich da kein passwort hab, nur damit ich danach wieder meins anklicken kann
<jham> NTQ: vielleicht eine dmesg ausgabe waehrend der symptome
<jham> EugenMayer: danke
<NTQ> EugenMayer: nunja, dann muss ich vielleicht wieder 18 Tage (uptime) warten, denn solange läuft es ja schon wunderbar.
<NTQ> ich hab auch versucht nochmal in den Standby zu gehen und dann wieder aufzuwachen. Das hat leider auch nicht den gewünschten erfolg gebracht
<NTQ> weil dieser fehler normalerweise nur nach einem standy auftritt. er ist selten, aber kommt auch nur dann.
<jham> na dann hebe dir beim naechsten mal die dmesg ausgabe auf :)
<EugenMayer> standby / hibernate is crap unter Ubunut
<EugenMayer> und war es schon immer :)
<NTQ> standby ist hier 1a, bis auf das sehr seltene wlan-problem
<EugenMayer> Wenn man da an sowas wie BT denkt, oder eben Wlan, oft auch der Sound oder battery state
<EugenMayer> es gibt eigentlich rein garnichts was dabei über die Jahre noch nicht völlig zerschossen wurde ( wobei es früher doch noch sehr viel schlimmer war)
<jham> EugenMayer: wenn man sich die hibernate skripte anschaut, auch. ich wundere mich, wie das ueberhaupt noch fuer die masse mehr oder weniger funktioniert
<NTQ> hibernate geht bei mir auch, aber dauert ewig. da hab ich schneller runter- und wieder hochgefahren
<jham> NTQ: beim suspend sieht's nicht besser aus
<EugenMayer> Das Problem an Ubuntu ist, dass wohl nur noch Software nachgejagt wird
<NTQ> suspend geht innerhalb 3 sekunden
<EugenMayer> ich finde den Pool an software prima. Nun wird alle releases was getauscht. Mal das Office Paket, mal gimp, mal pidgin oder was auch immer. Das ist ja alles nett und gut
<EugenMayer> wenn nicht jedesmal so viele Bugs darin wären.
<jham> ich glaube wir sind OT
<zerwas> ja, kommt mal rüber, dann red ich mit ;)
<EugenMayer> Ich nicht. Ich hab eben 10.10 neu installiert und mein Micro geht nicht
<EugenMayer> zum 40ten mal mit Ubuntu ( bin schon länger dabei)
<EugenMayer> und ich bin kurz davor mir ein Redhat zu nehmen.
<jham> EugenMayer: im alsamixer nicht auf "mute"? :)
<EugenMayer> jham: ich sagte, ich bin schon länger dabei ;)
<jham> EugenMayer: arch
<EugenMayer> nein danke, 2 Jahre Gentoo haben mir gereicht..
<k1l> EugenMayer: wie hast du es denn sonst immer gerichtet?
<zerwas> (EugenMayer: Du könntest auch einfach nur die jeweiligen LTS-Releases 8.04, 10.04 und 12.04 einsetzen)
<k1l> jham: offtopic ist drüben
<jham> EugenMayer: hey, das kann auch erfahrenen passieren, wenn nach dem upgrade eine zusaetzliche spallte fuer die soundkarte/mic reinkommt
<EugenMayer> k1l: ach mal den digital eingang an ( maul aus ). Mal den rechten mal den linken channel muten
<k1l> welche soundkarte genau?
<EugenMayer> mal _irgend_ einen Arbitären kanal so wie spdif unmuten usw. Alles nur um den analogen output hinzubekommen
<gast> mein grafischer login funktioniert nicht mehr, kann mich aber als zweiter Benutzer einloggen. Der user, mit dem ich nicht einloggen kann, ist verschlüsselt. aber login über konsole oder terminal (auch mit su username) funktioniert aber noch. wie kann ich den grafischen login wieder flott machen
<EugenMayer> k1l: früher sb live, nun ct xfi ( ja ich weiss, ich kann mich für den Kauf selbst .. )
<C_A_M> also ich bin seit langen mal wieder recht zufrieden mit der 10.10 bis auf das empathy welches ich ..... finde
<EugenMayer> empathy ist ein schlechter scherz.
<EugenMayer> für jeden der nicht nur im "ICQ" chattet.
<jham> gast: man braucht auth.log und gdm log
<gast> wo ist auth.log und gdm.log?
<EugenMayer> C_A_M: ohne pidgin / kopete kommt man nirgends hin. Je nach Geschmack auch andere. Aber empathy.. das ist schon seit 3 releases beta.
<C_A_M> jop das finde ich auch, wenn ich wüsste wie man den pidgin wieder komplett intregrieren kann würd ich sofort wieder wechseln
<jham> gast: locate auth.log
<k1l> gast: /var/log
<jham> gast: und in /var/log/gdm/ findest du auch die logdateien fuer gdm
<EugenMayer> C_A_M: ach kannst du doch. Einfach nur docky nutzen z.B. evo kanns eh komplett etc.
<jham> gast: aber du moechtest komischerweise die nicht finden/suchen/nopasten
<C_A_M> docky ? sacht mir grad nix
<EugenMayer> ist sowas wich cairo-dock
<EugenMayer> oder im entfernten auch gnome-do ( die leiste, nicht den launcher )
<EugenMayer> cairo-dock ist einfach der 1:1 nachbau der Apple-Taskbar
<jham> gast: du hast nicht zufaellig automount deaktiviert?
<gast> jham, nicht dass ich wüsste
<gast> auth.log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/318224/
<C_A_M> http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Docky
<jham> hmm... koennte sowas wie zeile 342 ein problem sein?
<gast> jham, das login problem entsteht beim booten
<jham> wie, beim booten
<jham> ich dachte beim anmelden?
<gast> anmelden nach dem booten
<jham> gast: kannst du noch deine /etc/fstab nopasten?
<EugenMayer> k1l: wenn dir etwas einfällt, .. output : http://uppix.net/1/a/b/0b85e7d3e5179c73cf69048a13da5.png
<gast> jham, fstab: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/318233/
<EugenMayer> k1l: aplay -l http://pastebin.com/BTtU5jas
<jham> vielleicht ist das hier related https://lists.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/msg01758.html
<gast> anmerkung: die letzte zeile wurde von mir auskommentiert, nachdem das problem augetreten war
<EugenMayer> k1l: lspci http://pastebin.com/aGNEk55R
<EugenMayer> k1l: und input alsamixer: http://uppix.net/f/7/e/007e69bbb9ca821ca8103cbb39f38.png
<jham> braucht man keinen fstab eintrag fuer ecryptfs? ist es unter ubuntu nicht noetig?
<jham> geht es dann ueber pam?
<EugenMayer> gast: es gibt genug anleitungen wie man sein home-verzeichnis encrypted
<EugenMayer> zuerst musst du wissen ob du die passphrase hast
<jham> EugenMayer: das hat ja bei ihm funktioniert
<EugenMayer> ah ok.
<jham> gast: ist was in pam_mount.conf ueber den mountpoint?
<jham> hoffenltich heisst die datei so bei ubuntu
<jham> einfach locate pam_mount.conf versuchen
<gast> ok
<jham> gast: bisher war das so, dass beim gdm login der ordner entschluesselt und gemountet worden ist, right?
<jham> nichts zusaetzliches wurde verlangt?
<gast> jep
<gast> grafischer login von xubuntu, passwortabfrage
<jham> ok, dann die pam_mount waere jetzt mal von vorteil
<jham> nutzt xubuntu gdm eigenlich?
<gast> locate zeigt nix
<jham> hrmpf
<gast> was ist gdm
<jham> gnome desktop manager, glaube..
<jham> ist xdm pam aware? :)
<gast> weiß nicht, ich hab ja wohl xfce
<jham> boah, ich habe keinen plan, ehe ich hier FUD weitererzaehle
<jham> das ist ja der window manager
<jham> oder??
<jham> ne..
 * jham haelt klappe
<gast> :)
<jham> nein, jetzt im ersnt, nutzt xubuntu gdm?
<dAnjou> jham: guck doch nach
<jham> dAnjou: es sieht danach aus, aber ich sehe gdm nirgends in der offiziellen tools auflistung von xubuntu
<jham> daher frage ich, was default ist
<rabby> hi
<C_A_M> Achtung, anfängefrage. bitte die spitzen steine erst zum schluss werfen ! Wie stelle ich im Filezilla meinen Bluefish als standarteditor ein, bzw welche datei muss ich wo auswählen ? 
<dAnjou> GDM  (kurz für GNOME Display Manager) kümmert sich bei den Desktop-Umgebungen GNOME und Xfce um die grafische Anmeldung von Benutzern am System ("login").
<gast> in auth.log steht manchmal was von gdm
<dAnjou> jham: ausm uu-wiki
<dAnjou> C_A_M: probier mal `which bluefish` in nem terminal
<jham> dAnjou: du hast jetzt aber nach gdm gesucht, oder?
<jham> egal, danke trotzdem
<dAnjou> jham: nach beidem und in dem xdm artikel steht gar nix dazu
<jham> dAnjou: aber auhc nicht im xubuntu artikel, glaube :)
<jham> bzw seite
<rabby> lässt sich irgendwo einsehen, was bei mir Xorg an die grenzen treibt? mehrmals pro minute hab ich 100% cpu auslastung und laut (h)top seh ich, dass Xorg der übeltäter ist.
<rabby> geöffnet hab ich nur firefox, der zwar nicht immer schnell ist, aber den cpu auch nicht überlastet.
<jham> gast: war bei dir eigentlich der verschluesselte ordner dein $HOME oder nur ein unterverzeichnis von $HOME?
<C_A_M> im terminal wird mir der /usr/bin/bluefish pfad ausgegeben nur wenn ich dort gugge gibts dort kein bluefish
<jham> gast: und wenn du dich per tty als user einlogst, wird der verzeichniss entschluesselt?
<ppq> rabby, welchen grafiktreiber nutzt du und welche grafikkarte?
<gast> Unterverzeichnis von /home. und entschlüsselung klappt noch
<dAnjou> C_A_M: welche ubuntu-version?
<gast> jham, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann wohl $HOME und nicht unterverzeichnis
<jham> gast: also wenn es ein /home/<deinuser> ist, dann ist es normalerweise $HOME von <deinuser>, nur fuer die zukunft.
<gast> :)
<C_A_M> 10.10
<rabby> ppq: GeForce 6200 und als Treiber "beschleunigter grafiktreiber von nvidia (version current) [empfohlen]". v173 und v96 hatte ich davor schon probiert und mit dem selben problem zu kämpfen.
<dAnjou> C_A_M: bluefish ganz normal aus den quellen installiert?
<C_A_M> jop
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/bluefish/filelist
<dAnjou> dann liegt bluefish da
<gast> jham, ich kann auch per su <username> reingehen und es wird entschlüsselt
<rabby> ppq: vielleicht sollte ich auch noch erwähnen, dass 2 monitore dran sind mit twinview.
<rabby> ppq: deaktiviere ich einen davon, läuft es normal. aber das ist leider keine lösung...
<ppq> rabby, ich stecke leider nicht in der materie drin, aber man sagte mir mal, dass sone multimonitorkonfiguration mit xrandr besser zu machen ist als mit nvidia twinview
<C_A_M> so schaut mein bin verzeichnis aus  http://aquawahn.de/dl/bin.png
<jham> gast: hmm... wird's denn ueberhaupt verschluesselt? :)
<gast> jham, ähm, also ja, schon
<dAnjou> C_A_M: du kannst auch im terminal mal `ls -la /usr/bin/` eingeben und das ergebnis mittels umschalt+strg+c hierein kopieren -> http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<EugenMayer> k1l: habs...ach du heilige.
<dAnjou> C_A_M: is weniger umständlich, ausßerdem bin ich dann sicher, dass du das richtige verzeichnis erwischt hast
<dAnjou> C_A_M: mach das mal
<C_A_M> jop danke
<rabby> ppq: also die alternativen hab ich bei ner ati karte gesehen und finde twinview wesentlich angenehmer. darf das wirklich so bestandend für die CPU sein?
<ppq> rabby, normalerweise nicht, nein
<rabby> ppq: xorg hat auch keine möglichkeit zu loggen, was momentan wie teuer ist für cpu/ram, oder?
<ppq> rabby, du könntest testweise mal probieren, die desktopeffekte zu deaktivieren. in verbindung mit twinview könnte es da probleme geben. 
<rabby> ppq: hab jede art von schnick schnack deaktiviert. keine effekte, keine transparenz etc.
<jham> gast: ich verstehe nur nicht, wie es denn entschluesselt werden kann, wenn du nirgends dein user passwort eingeben musst
<gast> wenn ich su <username> eingebe, wird nach dem loginpasswort gefragt
<jham> gast: d.h. wenn du (ganz hypotetisch, unter ubuntu *g*) root nutzen wuerdest um ueber su <deinuser> zu werden, waere der ordern ja bereits entschluesselt
<ppq> rabby, dann weiß ich leider auch nicht, woran das liegen könnte... könntest mal nen blick in die Xorg logs werfen, aber sonderlich viel erwarte ich davon jetzt auch nicht
<jham> gast: und als welcher user machst du den su befehl? 
<gast> das ist noch so ein nebenaccount, der heißt gast
<gast> ohne privilegien
<C_A_M> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/csj6hbyghX7x0jbIPDxQ/
<jham> hmm.. kann bei dir gast sudo?
<gast> jham, bist du sicher, dass das ein problem mit der verschlüsselung ist
<jham> oder noch besser kungfu *scnr*
<jham> gast: nee
<gast> nein kann kein sudo
<jham> sicher bin ich mir nicht
<gast> aber mit su <username> kann ich dann sudo
<jham> ich vermute aber, dass es ein pam/ecryptfs problem ist. dabei hat es nichts zu bedeuten. ist nur eine unprofessionelle vermutung
<jham> gast: ein gdm log waere aber dennoch hilfreich
<jham> gast: nee, mir waere interessant zu wissen, ob der gast ueber sudo den "verschluesselten" ordner lesen kann
<dAnjou> C_A_M: hmm, ich hätts wissen müssen, die ausgabe is natürlich zu groß für dein terminal .. hmm hmm hmm
<rabby> ppq: die log meldet keine schwierigkeiten, also muss ichs wohl oder übel mal ohne twinview probieren.
<ppq> netzwerkdrucker-profis hier? habe einen samsung clx-3185fw (wlan-drucker) hier stehen. das cups auf meinem notebook findet den auch und bietet an, über ein protokoll namens dnssd zu drucken, und zwar entweder über AppSocket/JetDirect, LPD oder RAW. LPD kenne ich, aber was von den dreien ist zu bevorzugen?
<C_A_M> :o)
<dAnjou> C_A_M: probier mal `/usr/bin/blue<tabulator><tabulator>`
<gast> der gast kann kein sudo. und ich weiß im moment nihct, wie man an ein gdm log kommt
<C_A_M> bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `<'
<jham> gast: bei einer "normalen" distribution, wuerde ich als root ins /var/log/gdm reingehen und mir dort dateien anschauen. wenn ich dir das hier empfehle, taucht die root-polizei auf, verspottet mich und hilft die aber auch nicht weiter, komischer weise :)
<dAnjou> C_A_M: äh, was?
<dAnjou> C_A_M: du weißt schon, welche die tabulatortaste is, oder?
<gast> jham, welche von diesen dateien?
<C_A_M> :))
<jham> gast: also der aufbau muesste etwa so sein ":<displaynummer>.gdm.log.<nummerJeGroesserDestoLaengerHer>
<jham> oder sowas
<C_A_M> ahh, nu hat sich der editor grad geöffnet
<jham> und die richtige waere wahrscheinlich mit display 0 und log ohne zahl zum schluss
<jham> wenn du waehrend der letzten gdm session dich versucht hast einzuloggen
<gast> jham, inhalt von gdm: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/318247/
<dAnjou> C_A_M: also hat es sich zu /usr/bin/bluefish vervollständigt?
<jham> die :0.log und :0.log.1 wuerde ich mal nehmen
<C_A_M> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/SDYyOWpGT0UWxYgfhhCa/
<jham> ob man greeter und slave braucht, kp 
<dAnjou> C_A_M: ALTER? warum führst du den als root aus?
<dAnjou> C_A_M: tu das never ever again
<C_A_M> ok, danke wieder was gelernt
<gast> jham, 0.log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/318250/
<C_A_M> hab ich nu was geschrottet ?
<dAnjou> C_A_M: die wenigsten programme benötigen root-rechte
<dAnjou> C_A_M: ich denk nich
<jham> gast: was passiert eigentlich, wenn du dich in gdm anzumelden versuchst? xserver restart?
<dAnjou> C_A_M: jedenfalls nichts wichtiges, solange du keine dateien außerhalb von /home/claas/ verändert hast
<gast> genau, auf tty8, also ein terminal weiter als sonst
<C_A_M> super bin froh das ich endlich nen system fertig habe mit dem ich ordentlich arbeiten kann
<C_A_M> bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten
<dAnjou> C_A_M: jedenfalls liegt bluefish da, wo es soll. jetzt kannst du diesen pfad in filezilla eintragen
<gast> jham, ich merke grad, auf dieser session hab ich michnoch nicht vergeblich angemeldet
<C_A_M> hmm, funzt noch nicht richtig, css dateien werden schon mit bluefish geöffnet nur die php dateien noch nicht
<dAnjou> C_A_M: damit können wir nix anfangen
<dAnjou> musst schon genauer erklären, was passiert und fehlermeldungen posten
<dAnjou> ,nopaste? aber merke C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> aber merke C_A_M: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<rabby> ppq: auch ohne twinview (aber weiterhin mit 2 monitoren) ist die cpu-auslastung am limit.
<rabby> vor allem beim scrollen im firefox oder beim arbeiten mit thunderbird,
<k1l> rabby: flash?
<rabby> k1l: im thunderbird eher nicht... im firefox kann ichs mal eben deaktivieren und testen. mom
<xharx> jham: ich hab das jetzt zurechtgebastelt, indem ich beim login ne andere session gewählt haber. scheint alles normal zu sein jetzt 
<xharx> und danke
<xharx> ey maan, schon wieder stundenlang rumgesucht und dann voll unprofessionell ne lösung gefunden. mit rumprobieren. aaarrrggghhhhh
<C_A_M> ahh ich habs
<jham> xharx: andere session? andere environment meinst du?
<rabby> k1l: am flash liegts auch nicht, habs deaktiviert und beispielsweise beim scrollen auf grafik-reichen seiten wie xing macht das surfen keinen spaß. cpu 100%, bild springt schrittweise beim scrollen...
<jham> xharx: und was war zuvor eingestellt und welche moeglichkeiten gab es?
<k1l> dann schau mal obs mit deiner graka und dem treiber probleme gibt. ich muss jetzt leider wieder weg
<dframe> rabby: ich würde vermuten das deine treiber für die grafikkarte nicht richtig installiert sind
<rabby> k1l: danke und cu.
<rabby> dframe: hab alle 3 nvidia treiber probiert und bin jetzt wieder bei der current version, die für ubuntu empfohlen wird.
<rabby> xorg meldet (in der log) keinerlei störungen, aber braucht viel zu viel cpu
<xharx> jham: da gab es eine option, die hieß glaub ich xfce session. dabei startete eigentlich dieselbe umgebung, nur anderes layout. die gewohnte funktioniert aber jetzt auch wieder
<jham> xharx: o_O das ist wahrscheinlich der grund, warum man diesen unuebersichtlichen dschungle an brainfuck nicht nutzt :)
<xharx> ich erinnere mich, beim letzten runterfahren bevor es nicht mehr klappte hatte ich nen hänger, musste den computer kaltstarten, reisub ging nicht mher
<xharx> :)
<xharx> früher sagten wir schon mal fuck the system
<xharx> und gleich kriegen wir ne offtopic mahnung
<jham> ah, was moeglich waere, dass wenn parition nicht ausgehaengt wurde, der automount seinen .automount lock nicht entfernt hatte und gdm->pam->automount dachte, die partition sei schon eingehaengt, oder nocht etwas in der art
<xharx> wohl...
<Orcor> guten Tag
<C_A_M> moin
<Orcor> auch dir guten Tag
<C_A_M> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und bis später
<ppq> ich suche etwas anderes als pyneighborhood, um auf sambashares zuzugreifen und siezu mounten (grafisch). nutze pcmanfm. hat da jemand nen tipp?
<dakira> hi. kurze frage. kann ich beim start einer Datei mehr als eine Umgebungsvariable setzen? Wenn ich die Sprache von brasero aendern will, dann kann ich ja bspw. dies machen "LANG=en brasero". kann ich eine zweite variable einfach dahinter schreiben. z.b. "WINEPREFIX=~/bla LANG=en wine foo.exe"?
<dakira> okay.. geht ;) wieso geht das eigentlich?
<ppq> komisch, bei mir geht das nicht :) A=test3 B=test2 echo $A
<radoe> ppq $A wird aufgelöst, bevor A=test3 gesetzt wird.
<ppq> radoe, ah, gut zu wissen
<radoe> ppq: "A=test3 B=test2 env" zeigt, das A und B tatsächlich gesetzt werden.
<ppq> radoe, stimmt, danke
<dakira> ich wollte halt ein Windowsprogramm auf englisch ausfuehren, was in einem anderen wineprefix lebt..
<Frickelpit> ,away? Cookiekiller
<shetlandpony> Cookiekiller: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<ixiion> tach :)
<Cookiekiller> Frickelpit: bist ein schatz <3
<ixiion> ich nutze vim um python scripts zu schreiben und würde ihn gern so einstellen das der cursor beim wandern durch die zeilen mit den einrückungen springt, jemand ne idee wie das geht ?
<ixiion> also so ähnlich wie bei nano z.b
<Orcor> hallo@all
<Orcor> warum gehn meine tastenkombi net wenn ich compiz aktiv hat wenn ich 3d desktop deaktivire geht es dann
<Frickelpit> welche tastenkombi?
<Orcor> egal welche keine funkzioniert wenn ich was drücker erst wenn ich 3d desktop deaktivire gehn die iwder alle komishc das ganze
<Frickelpit> und das ganze jetzt bitte nochmal richtig geschrieben
<Orcor> wikiuu steht mal ausprobiren wenn du es deaktivierst und das hab ich gemahct dann geht das
 * Frickelpit gibt es auf ...
<Orcor> also wenn ich aktivire das mit dem würfeldesktop dann geht keine tastenkombi mehr nicht mal screanshot
<Orcor> wenn ich es deaktivire geht iwder alles 
<b34bb> zitat: (15:47:38) Frickelpit: und das ganze jetzt bitte nochmal richtig geschrieben
<k1l> Orcor: compiz (was ja auch den 3d würfel macht) überschreibt teilweise die hotkeys.
<Orcor> ich gebs auf wenn du nciht lesen kannst
<Orcor> aha 
<Orcor> aber ich hab da nix aktiviert mit hotkeys
<b34bb> hotkeys=tastenkombinationen
<Orcor> hmm
<sbeck_> re
<Orcor> das nervt compiz jedes mal zu deaktiviren 
<Frickelpit> dann ändere doch die hotkeys
<Frickelpit> ,compiz? Orcor
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> da hab ich es gelesen da steht soll es mal deaktiviren hab es gemacht dann gehn iwder meine tastenkombi.
<k1l> welche tastenkombbi denn?
<Orcor> egal welche nix geht wenn 3d würfel aktiv ist
<sbeck_> Frickelpit, ich habe mich mit Orcor unterhalten. Sobald er die Desktopeffekte auf Maximum stellt, wird der Würfel aktiv UND sämtliche Hotkeys inaktiv. Er kann auch keine neuen definieren.
<Frickelpit> was heißt "wenn 3d würfel aktiv ist"?
<Orcor> genau
<k1l> ,ccsm? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<Frickelpit> oha, ein dolmetscher *scnr*
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: zwei doofe, ein...
<sbeck_> Frickelpit, wenn er das wieder um eine Stufe zurücksetzt, hat er noch die wabernden Fenster, aber keinen Würfel und die Hotkeys funktionieren alle.
<k1l> da kannst du schauen, ob etwas deine geheimen hotkeys überschreibt
<Frickelpit> sbeck_: dann sage ihm, er soll mit dem ccsm das ganze mal kontrollieren ;)
<Orcor> was ist ccsm?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: klick den link vom pony an
<sbeck_> Der Compiz Configuration Manager, denke ich.
<k1l> ,bot? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> lies den link vom bot oben
<Orcor> wo
<k1l> ich gebs auf
<Frickelpit> ,ccsm? Orcor, der hier
<shetlandpony> Orcor, der hier: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<Orcor> ich kenne mich hier nicht aus kein Grund gleich auf mich los zu gehen
<sbeck_> Es ist aber schon seltsam, daß es bei mir beispielweise läuft und bei ihm ohne Veränderungen (nur per Software Center nachinstalliert, also wie bei mir) nicht mehr. Hätte er in der Konfiguration herumgespielt, hätte ich es ja noch verstanden. Aber dem ist nicht so. Er hat weder die Compiz-Einstellungen manipuliert noch irgendwelche Hotkeys umdefiniert.
<Frickelpit> aber auf links klicken kannst du doch oder?
<sbeck_> Nicht einmal "Alt + F2" oder "Alt + Tab" funktionieren dann.
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: klassischer fall von n00b - nicht newb. (ausdrücklich)
<Frickelpit> sbeck_: wir wissen ja nichtmal, welches system er mit welcher oberfläche nutzt
<Orcor> genau ich hab nix gemahct hab sogar sbeck als zeugen
<sbeck_> Ubuntu 10.10
<Deem> sbeck_: zwischen. er hat nicht daran herumgespielt und er sagt, er hat nicht daran herumgespielt ist ein unterschied :D
<sbeck_> Dr werkseitige Gnome.
<Frickelpit> und wieso hat er da compiz nachinstalliert?
<Orcor> weil das bei mir nich t da war deswegen
<sbeck_> Deem, er hat nichts geändert. Er wunderte sich nur zuerst, daß er im Gegensatz zum Ubuntuusers-Wiki keine 4 Knöpfe bei den Effekten hatte. Das wurde gelöst, als er den Compiz Manager installierte.
<Frickelpit> compiz ist bei ubuntu immer da
<sbeck_> Ansonsten hat er nur ein Dock laufen.
<NTQ> kann mir jemand dabei helfen ein bild aus einer firewire-kamera herauszubekommen?
<sbeck_> Frickelpit, Compiz ja, aber bei ihm war der Manager nicht dabei.
<Orcor> also wo ich damals mein ubuntu instaliert hab hat der sbeck mir dabei geholfen da war nei das prog dabei 
<NTQ> also ich will erstmal nur wissen, ob sie funktioniert. hab's schon mit skype, kino und vlc versucht, aber die wollen nicht. das gerät scheint aber da zu sein unter /dev/video1394/0
<k1l> ,cheese? NTQ 
<shetlandpony> NTQ, Cheese ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cheese - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> sbeck_: sind denn im ccsm die häkchen bei gnome-compatibility gesetzt?
<sbeck_> Müßte ich nachsehen.
<sbeck_> Wir wohnen nicht zusammen, deshalb kann ich nicht eben rüber.
<Orcor> hmm...
<NTQ> k1l: Cheese erkennt nur meine USB-Webcam. aber nicht die firewire-cam
<NTQ> ein auszug aus dmesg: http://pastebin.com/W9yUB14b
<molnitza> Hi, ich habe auf meinem Rechner ssh laufen. Eine Anmeldung ist nur per Zertifikat möglich. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit für einzelne User einen Login per Paswort über ssh zu erlauben?
<Orcor> danke für die tips
<Orcor> irgend wie geht es wider alles aber muss sagne das der compiz sich ab und zu aufhängt warum auch imemr
<sbeck_> Frickelpit, die Kompatibilität war aktiviert. Wir haben es jetzt so gelöst: Settings Manager aufrufen, Kompatibilität abschalten (an dieser Stelle hing der Manager für 20 Sekunden), Manager schließen, ein paar Sekunden warten, Manager wieder aufrufen, Kompatibilität aktivieren, Manager schließen.
<sbeck_> Frickelpit, interessant dabei ist, daß er es gestern genauso versuchte und sich im Anschluß daran weder Maus noch Tastatur bedienen ließen, er den Rechner per Not-Aus (Einschaltknopf 4 Sekunden halten) ausschalten mußte.
<Frickelpit> schlechte idee sowas zu machen
<Orcor> ?
<Frickelpit> ,magicsysrq?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Frickelpit, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber magicsysrq
<Frickelpit> ach verdammt, das ich mir das auch nie merken kann ...
<sbeck_> Frickelpit, es ging gar nichts.
<Frickelpit> sbeck_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<sbeck_> Und er hatte keinen zweitenRechner, um sich z.B. per ssh verbinden zu können.
<sbeck_> Frickelpit, das hilft nicht immer.
<sbeck_> Hatte ich seit 2002 auch schon viermal.
<sash_> Frickelpit: ,sysreq?
<Frickelpit> sash_: jop, danke
<jokrebel> ,sysreq? Frickelpit
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit: Die SysRQ-Taste findet man auf der normalen Tastatur als Zweitbelegung auf der Taste Druck. Je nach Tastatur muss man zum Erreichen von "S-Abf" zusaetzlich Alt oder bei Notebooks teilweise auch Fn druecken. Fuer den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck druecken, egal wie die "tatsaechliche" Belegung ist! mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq
<jokrebel> oh sorry für doppel
<sbeck_> jokrebel, er _soll_ immer funktionieren. Das ist aber nicht richtig.
<jokrebel> sbeck_: hä? Trotzdem ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq zu versuchen bevor man "hart" ausschaltet (außerdem schrieb ich an Frickelpit, um Ihm das passende Komando für das Pony zu übermitteln - da ich grad erst kam weiß ich von Deinem Problem nur Bruchstücke)
<NTQ> ok, ich bin mit meinem firewire-webcam-problem ein schritt weiter. Coriander zeigt das bild an, aber alle anderen programme wollen wohl nicht.
<NTQ> dafür stürzt coriander aber mit einem segfault ab, wenn ich das videobild ausschalte ^^
<jokrebel> NTQ: …und bringen welche Fehlermeldungen? (zB. wenn aus Konsole gestartet)
<NTQ> jokrebel: gar keine. sie listen die kamera nicht mal auf.
<NTQ> und bei vlc weiß ich nicht welches device ich da angeben soll. hab schon alle möglichen versucht (/dev/video2, /dev/raw1394, /dev/video1394/0)
<NTQ> achja, und coriander findet die kamera auch nur, wenn ich es mit sudo-rechten starte
<NTQ> admin-rechte
<NTQ> jokrebel: oder meinst die fehlermeldung von coriander? sorry
<NTQ> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/1295RcMz
<jokrebel> NTQ: hab mit Firewire leider null Erfahrung. Im Wiki findest nichts was zu Deiner Kamera passt? Googlen nach: firewire webcam ubuntu wiki : bringt über 20000 Treffer.
<NTQ> jokrebel: ich hab bisher leider auch nur leute gefunden mit genau dieser kamera, bei denen auch nur coriander mit admin-rechten funktioniert
 * TheInfinity würd auch mal generell schauen ob die cam überhaupt mit linux ansprechbar ist. der firewire support unter linux ist gelinde gesagt beschissen
<NTQ> die sachen im wiki hab ich auch schon alle durch
<NTQ> die kamera ist für ein projekt mit libavg (www.libavg.de) und soll als VideoNode dienen
<NTQ> bin grad dabei etwas zu skripten um herauszfinden, ob libavg die kamera vielleicht richtig erkennt
<NTQ> hm. da wird gar nix erkannt
<huluo> hi! ich habe eine box mit ubuntu desktop, zu der ich mich per ssh verbinden kann. ich möchte dort gerne desktop+programme laufen lassen, mir auf der client box aber nur das bild senden lassen (entfernter desktop). dazu möchte ich nicht immer den entfernten desktop server starten oder mich dort vorher einloggen müssen, um eine gnome session zu starten. welche möglichkeiten gibt es da?
<jokrebel> huluo: ssh -X programmname
<huluo> wow das ist schonmal nicht schlecht. und wenn ich den gesamten desktop dort bedienen will, panels und alles, also wie ich ihn auch auf der client box habe und mit "entfernter desktop" zu sehen bekommen könnte?
<rumpe2> ...oder -Y, wenn man befürchtet, daß jemand tastendrücke loggen könnte...
<rumpe2> huluo, nein.... die apps dort nutzen dann eben den lokalen Xserver
<rumpe2> huluo, dort wird also kein desktop gestartet
<beaver74> huluo, XDMCP und NX sind evtl. noch interessante Stichwörter für deine Suchmaschine
<beaver74> beide können dir den gesamten Desktop über das Netzwerk schieben
<huluo> also das was dieser entfernte desktop leistet is das, was ich akut suche. den rest schaue ich mir mal an. dieser entfernte desktop sollte halt irgendwie noch erweitert sein um das feature, dass auf der remote box niemand eingeloggt geschweig edenn den remote desktop server gestartet haben muss von hand.
<huluo> beaver74: dazu muss ich den desktop aber erst starten als nutzer oder
<beaver74> NX ist etwas komplexer aufzusetzen, aber auch nicht wirklich schwer, dafür aber performanter. XDMCP ist in deiner Konfiguration schon enthalten, muss nur aktiviert werden.
<bekks> XDMCP ist als unsicher anzusehen.
<beaver74> huluo, nicht das ich wüsste... 
<huluo1> verbindungsprobleme sry. hast du nach "gesamten Desktop ..." nochwas geschrieben?
<beaver74> nur das ich nicht wüsste das der Desktop auf dem "Server" gestartet sein müsste
<bekks> XDMCP ist als unsicher anzusehen.
<beaver74> jo, sry bekks, das ist sicher einer der wichtigen Punkte
<Kartoffel> jungs wie heist der 11.04 channel  nochmal ?
 * beaver74 Schneebesen, Butter, Milch und Muskatnuss holt
<Frickelpit> ,natty? Kartoffel 
<shetlandpony> Kartoffel: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<huluo1> so wie ich das verstanden habe, kann ich gdm auf xdmcp konfigurieren. mit welchem client loggt man sich dann ein? vinagre wohl eher nicht oder
<jokrebel> huluo1: entweder direkt im GDM oder zB. XNest.
<beaver74> huluo1, vinage sagt mir nichts, du kannst dich aber mit nahezu jedem DM einloggen
<dadrc> vinagre ist der VNC-Client, der standardmäßig installiert ist
<huluo1> achso mit dem clietnt gdm kann ich mich, wenn auf dem server gdm xdmcp aktiviert ist, einloggen? dann stellt sich aber doch das problem, dass ich auf dem client dann nicht mehr die gewohnte arbeitsumgebung habe. remote desktop ist ja nur für testzwecke parallel zur eigentlichen arbeit
<beaver74> achte aber auf die Aussage von bekks, XDMCP ist sehr unsicher, sollte keinesfalls über das Internet erreichbar sein (wird nicht wie eine SSH Verbindung verschlüsselt)
<beaver74> dann wäre IMHO XNest das was du suchst
<huluo1> ja ist tatsächlich nur lokal, aber ich behalte den hinweis im hinterkopf
<jokrebel> huluo1: Vinagre kanns IMHO nicht aber der Terminal-Server-Client
<beaver74> den Port in der Firewall zu sperren ist sicher nicht verkehrt, oder du hast halt eh ein closed-open konzept in der FW und dieser ist dicht
<huluo1> also um die absicherung wollte ich mir nur auf zweiter ebene gedanken machen, nämlich wenn ich hier erstmal ein bild sehe. ;) ich habe jetzt die gdm.schemas editiert und xdmcp enable auf true gesetzt. mal schaun, ob ich mit dem terminal server client connecten kann.
<bekks> Kannst Du nicht.
<bekks> Warum verwechseln die Leute eigentlich immer RDP, VNC, XDMCP und was es da nicht noch alles gibt.
<jokrebel> bekks: also mein tsclient kann das schon. Zitat aus dessen Info: Terminal-Server-Client ist ein Frontend für rdesktop, vncviewer, wfica und xnest.
<jokrebel> bekks: natürlich muss XNest dafür installiert sein <g>
<manuel_> hallo wie lösche ich am einfachsten mehrere files die chronologisch hochgezählt wurden -> var/log/apache2/error.log.2.gz -> 37.gz
<b34bb> markieren mit shift+pfeil nach unten?
<sash_> manuel_: rm error.log.{2..37}.gz
<sash_> manuel_: nehmen die so viel platz weg?
<b34bb> oder strg+klick wenn sie durch einzelen dandere dateien getrennt sind
<manuel_> sash_, 4.7 GB
<sash_> manuel_: ui. was haste denn da kaputtes laufen?
<sash_> b34bb: in solchen ordnern befindet man sich vergleichsweise selten mit grafischer oberfläche und den entsprechenden rechten
<manuel_> sash_, ist von einer szeneseite und die haben ein failcms :) aber haben schon genug geweint darüber
<b34bb1> sash_: sudo nautilus(oder anderer dateimanager) /pfad/zum/entsprechenden/ordner
<b34bb1> oder gksudo
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: siehste, jetzt weisstes!
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb1: bei sash_ is das kein thema, aber bitte keine solchen selbstmordtipps geben. danke.
<jokrebel> b34bb1: nautilus mit root-rechten ist bäähh! Lieber die Sudo-Erweiterung installieren.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: hrhr :)
<sash_> tm: btw, was ist mit dem Wiki-Eintrag zu magix c sysrq?soll ich die /etc/sysctl.conf-sachen eintragen oder ist das nicht nicht der ubuntu-way? ich selber nutz es ja nicht mehr, und bin mir deswegen nicht sicher.
<huluo> wieder disconnect. so. ich kann mit dem t-s-client connecten, aber es erscheint ein schwarzer bildschirm. danach kommt eine fehlermessage mit ner fehlenden font "resource temporarily unavailable on x server :0.0
<beaver74> hudo, den tsclient in einer Konsole starten und schauen ob weitere Meldungen kommen die dir helfen den Fehler zu lösen würde mir jetzt fix einfallen
<beaver74> ups
<beaver74> sry hudo 
<bekks> jokrebel: tsclient wird nur nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt :P
<Wedelwolf> ja toll. diese WesternDigital-festplatten sind fürn arsch
<bekks> Hmm?
<Wedelwolf> jetzt hab ich sie ausgesteckt, vorhin kam dauernd das virtuelle cd-laufwerk mit der WD-billigware könne nich eingehängt werden
<Frickelpit> bahnhof?
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: ne, mehr so pointless rant.
<LupusE> hi
<Wedelwolf> hat wohl keiner ne wd mit backup-software integriert -.-
<beaver74> scheint auch nicht wirklich gut zu funktionieren :)
<Wedelwolf> mit windows vielleicht aber ubuntu mags nicht, dass die festplatte parallel ein cd-laufwerk simuliert 
<apollo13> hab hier kein problem mit
<bekks> Hab ich auch keine Probleme mit.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass man den ganzen Kram auch löschen kann.
<apollo13> liegt also wohl nicht am pc bzw an der platte^^
<Wedelwolf> bekks wie?
<LetoThe2nd> ...pointless eben.
<bekks> Wedelwolf: "remove u3 from external disc" ist ein wundervoller Suchbegriff :)
<bekks> Dazu noch den Plattentyp - z.B. "Mybook" - und schon findet man was.
<Wedelwolf> soweit ich gegooglet hab, nachm kauf, wär mir das aber fremd o.o
<beaver74> wozu kauf man sich denn so etwas, sind die Möglichkeiten unter Linux nicht ausreichend Sicherungen zu erstellen? Kann diese Software das besser?
<apollo13> lol
<Wedelwolf> *sfz* Weitere unterstellungen bitte jetzt schreiben.
<beaver74> war wirklich nur eine Frage meinerseits, Wedel
<beaver74> ,ot? beaver74 
<shetlandpony> beaver74: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bekks> Wedelwolf: Komisch, ich hatte 7 Minuten nach dem Auspacken kein U3 mehr. 2 davon habe ich gebraucht, um festzustellen, dass U3 auf dem Ding drauf ist.
<Wedelwolf> bekks komisch.
<Wedelwolf> Ich benutze linux seit nem jahr und hab nach 1.5h immer noch u3 drauf und dazu noch schlechte laune.
<chizo> salute
<beaver74> tag chizo (und dem anderen chizo)
<chizo> hm ich werde relativ haeufig so begruesst
<chizo> ich auch
<beaver74> :9 ah... sach nich
<chizo> verruecktes stueck von welt
<chizo> ich wollte eigentlich fragen ob es hier jemand schon geschafft hat nen ipod touch 4g per aktuellem maverick zu befuellen habs dann aber doch wieder verworfen
<LupusE> ,ipod? chizo 
<shetlandpony> chizo, iPod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod
<LupusE> soweit ich das gelesen habe ist der aktuelle status 'experimental'
<beaver74> chizo, der "ich auch" treibt mir doch glatt nach 5min immer noch ein Grinsen ins Gesicht
<chizo> ja das ist momentan relativ verworren das  ganze, besonders bei dem neuen 4g..wer kauft sich sowas auch...
<chizo> so solls sein ;)
<beaver74> :)
<Gast_1538> Wie kann man noch gleich von der stabilen auf eine instabile version upgraden?
<Frickelpit> Gast_1538: wenn du das nicht selber rausfinden kannst, solltest du das upgrade lieber nicht machen
<NTQ> wieso benennen sich alle hier immer so oft um?
<NTQ> ich dachte in den channelregeln steht, dass das net so gern gesehen wird. :)
<apollo13> alle und oft? was hast du genommen, das will ich auch
<NTQ> apollo13: bisher nur ein ein bierchen... glaub ich
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> und die Kanalregeln darf man sonst gerne in #ubuntu-de-op diskutieren, NTQ kennt den Kanal ja schon ...
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ^^
<NTQ> ^^
<rumpe2> ^^
<soxor> Hallo kann mir einer von euch ein Tip geben wo ich was über die  var/log lernen kann 
<Fuchs> unix file system hierarchy, dann in den manpages zu den jeweiligen Programmen, welche die Logs da ablegen
<bekks> Du guckst einfach in das Verzeichnis rein.
<soxor> ja in die Verzeichnis habe ich schon mal geschaut aber viel sagt mir das nicht 
<soxor> super habe nicht gedacht das Linux auch da eine manpage hat Danke 
<Farmer_> hey, ich habe mal ne frage zu audacious. Seit dem letzten ubuntu-upgrade hängt er bei aufruf einer neuen musikdatei diese an die alte playlist an - ich möchte es aber wie vorher haben, dass die playlist gelöscht wird und nur diese eine datei (oder mehrere bei markierung) in die playlist kommt
<Orcor> guten Abend@all
<SebSemmi> ich habe probleme beim einrichten vom transmisson daemon - ich bekomme beim download immer den fehler permission deniad
<ppq> SebSemmi, dann hast du vermutlich keine schreibrechte am speicherort. bzw der user, als der transmission läuft
<SebSemmi> ppq:  dachte ich auch, aber für mich sehen die gleich korrekt aus
<SebSemmi> mom ich poste mal was
<Orcor> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/transmission-daemon-will-nicht/?highlight=x#post-1852807
<shetlandpony> Orcor's url: http://tinyurl.com/4rc2kvw | transmission-daemon will nicht › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<SebSemmi> ppq: http://pastebin.com/ViGUXiJE
<ppq> SebSemmi, dann weiß ich nicht, woran das liegt
<moep2> nabend
<ppq> SebSemmi, übrigens gibt es für debian-fragen einen eigenen channel: #debian.de (oder #debian-de je nach "geschmack")
<SebSemmi> ppq:  das läuft auf einem ubuntu server
<SebSemmi> werde jetzt noch mal nen thread aufmachen
<ppq> ah, dann habe ich mich vom usernamen täuschen lassen ;)
<Orcor> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/transmission
<moep2> ich verkleiner grade die partition einer externen festplatte, (von 160gb auf 75gb) ist das normal dass das relativ lange dauert, glaube es läuft jetztz schon seit 15min ?
<ppq> moep2, ja
<moep2> ok
<bekks> moep2: 15 minuten? Das kann noch viel länger dauern :)
<moep2> wie lange denn so ungef. ? :)
<bekks> Bis es fertig ist.
<k1l> sehr viel länger kann ich bestätigen :)
<ppq> ich auch
<moep2> grade fertig geworden ;)
<moep2> das waren aber jetzt auch länger als 15min
<bekks> Macht ja nichts.
<bekks> Sei froh :)
<Orcor> um so größer die Platte um so länger mußt du warten ist ja logisch 
<bekks> Jein.
<bekks> Es kommt auf den Füllgrad des Dateisystems an.
<bekks> Ein leeres Dateisystem zu verkleinern ist kein Hexenwerk.
<moep2> soein vortschrittsbalken wär mal was feines für gparted, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben
<apollo13> s/vort/fort :þ
<moep2> etwa 50gb waren belegt
<bekks> moep2: Dann mussten 50GB gelesen und in der inode table neu eingeordnet werden.
<bekks> Dauert halt ein bisschen.
<fachher> Hallo an alle
<bekks> prost fachher 
<fachher> Kann mir hier vielleich einer bei meinem Problem helfen. Ich habe ein Netbook der Marke Packard Bell Dot S2. Das Problem ist das mein Touchpad nicht als Touchpad erkannt wird, sondern als ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse.
<fachher> Ich kann also keine features des Touchpad nutzen
<Orcor> hmm....
<LupusE> fachher: das problem leuchtet mir nicht ein. kannst du links(rechts, hoch/runter und diagonal ueber den mildschirm fahren? hast du 2 mausbuttons?
<fachher> Ja all das geht. Aber ich kann nicht wie bei meinem anderen Laptop das touchpad deaktivieren während ich tippe
<LupusE> das, befuercht ich, ist kein feature des touchpads.
<Wedelwolf> DAs funktioniert bei mir übrigens auch nicht. ich kanns nichtmal richtig ausschalten mit linux
<fachher> Sondern
<fachher> ?
<fachher> Ich dachte es liegt vielleicht daran, dass der falsche Treiber geladen ist
<LupusE> ich denke das du falsch denkst.
<LupusE> ich denke das koennte maximal ein ACPI event oder vergleichbares sein.
<LupusE> helfen koennte www.linux-laptop.net
<fachher> Werde ich mal dort schauen. Falls hier vielleicht jemand das Problem kennt
<fachher> dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn er mir noch schreibt
<k1l> ,hcl? fachher 
<shetlandpony> fachher: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> schau da nochmal rein, ob da was zu deinem laptop steht.
<fachher> @ LupusE die Seite unterstützt leider mein Netbook nicht
<k1l> und die ganzen sachen wie touchpad_aus und die ganzen blauen hotkeys etc regelt acpi. da solltest du einfach mal nach deiner notebookbezeichnung und ubuntu (oder linux) googeln. vlt gibts ja jemanden, der da was gebastelt hat
<LupusE> fachher: watrte einen moment, ich mache ssie kurz auf, schreibe sie ab und schicke dir den neuen link. oder doch lieber vorlesen? dnan müsst eich kkurz mein headset anshcliessen.
<fachher> k1l ich suche bereits seit 1 Woche im Internet jedoch ohne Erfolg
<fachher> LupusE hast du ein Problem mit deiner Tastatur
<LupusE> fachher: ja.
<LupusE> steckt gerade ne halbe pizza drin, und ich kann im moment keine neue kaufen.
<fachher> LupusE vielleicht solltest du Comediant werden, dann kannst du dir sicherlich eine neue kaufen.
<LupusE> ah, fuer komoedianten haben die geschaefte auch nach 23h offen? ich schreibst auf meine liste als 'potentieller wunschberuf'
<fachher> Ich hoffe doch das die Geschäft nach 23 Stunden wieder öffnen
<jokrebel> gn8
<Alaborn> moin moin
<tm> sash_: ich würds reinschreiben, wenn mans dauerhaft abspeichern möchte - über die rc.local ist kein besonderer nett weg, da ist der eintrag in der sysctl.conf schon richtig :)
<tm> i+er
<noobody> hey leute... kennt jemand nen channel wo es um videobearbeitung geht? 
<k1l> ,ot? noobody 
<shetlandpony> noobody: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<noobody> ah okay... ich versuchs da mal =)
<Kebap23> hallo, ich möchte gerne einen ordner mit unterordnern mit einer früheren kopie zusammenführen, mit der option "dateien ersetzen, falls neuer, sonst überspringen", welches programm benutzt man dafür?
<rumpe1> Kebap23, cp
<rumpe1> Kebap23, z.B. cp -a -u quelle ziel
<rumpe1> u für update
<rumpe1> hmm... was ist mit "datei in quelle vorhanden, aber nicht im ziel"?
<k1l> ,rsync? Kebap23 
<shetlandpony> Kebap23, rsync ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Kebap23> rumpe1: dann kann sie hinzugefügt werden
<Kebap23> k1l: das sieht auch interessant aus, danke
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-11
<fr0nk_> moin
<fightling> Irgendjemand hier mit Erfahrungen zu ubuntu +  Asus P6X58D motherboard?
<C_A_M> moin, moin
<bullgard4> gm C_A_M !
<C_A_M> moin bullgard4 !
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 zeigt den Eintrag für das Stück, das es gerade abspielt, in fetter Schrift an. Es zeigt einen zweiten Eintrag hellbraun markiert an. Was beseutet die Markierung des 2. Eintrags? 
<C_A_M> ?
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<witesoul> hallo, kann mir kurz wer helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? witesoul 
<shetlandpony> witesoul: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<witesoul> ich habe mit wireshark neu angefangen und eben ist netzwerkverkehr aufgetreten obwohl ich alles offline habe
<witesoul> mein musiklivestream ist als am haken gewesen und spielte nichts mehr richtig ab. also bin mit allem offline gegangen und habe dann getestet
<witesoul> eine ip who is gab auch nichts aufschlussreiches
<witesoul> muss ich mir sorgen machen??
<witesoul> udp Protokoll mit arp zeigt mir wireshark an
<witesoul> sorgen ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber was kann das sein?
<sash_> waswaswas?
<witesoul> ich glaub ich würde auch nicht durch steigen... ich versuchs nochmal zu schildern
<sash_> wohin ging der verkehr denn? zu welcher ip? weiißt du das noch?
<witesoul> 239.255.0.1
<witesoul> ich habe internetradio gehört und hat als gestockt
<witesoul> dann habe ich wireshark an geschmissen und auf allen ip whois abgefragt
<witesoul> dann machte ich alles was ins internet ging aus und ich habe regelmäßigen verkehr mit der oben genannten ip gehabt
<witesoul> was ist das? oder wer?
<sash_> witesoul: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/IP-Adresse <- tabelle, 224.0.0.0/4, lesen, http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3171 auch lesen
<LetoThe2nd> witesoul: lass mich raten... du hast nen dlink router, dlink nas oder irgendwie so was?
<witesoul> genau
<witesoul> aber der hat eig ne andre macadresse
<LetoThe2nd> witesoul: dann lerne, junger padawan: tipp mal deine ip in google ein.
<witesoul> aber ich lese mcih durch
<sash_> witesoul: fang mit LetoThe2nds tipp an
<sash_> da siehste schneller, was es ist. meins ist allgemeiner
<witesoul> miene ip die ich von myip.is bekomme ja?
<sash_> was? nein.
<sash_> diese 239.255.0.1
<witesoul> ok
<LetoThe2nd> witesoul: google: "239.255.0.1"
<sash_> einfach bei google eintippen
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: moin btw.
<sash_> hoi LetoThe2nd 
<witesoul> das soll heissen, mein rechner findet den Router nicht!?!
<witesoul> ne umgekehrt 
<witesoul> wo finde ich den schöne tuts bezüglich den protokollen? am besten auf deutsch
<witesoul> ok, warum stimmt denn dann nicht die macadresse mit meinem router überein?
<noobody> hi leute... weiß einer wie ich libfaac unter ubuntu installieren kann? 
<noobody> also so, das ffmpeg damit was anfangen kann 
<noobody> wo finde ich den ordner debian bei ubuntu?
<apollo13> hä?
<noobody> ich frage aus folgendem grund:  Im Terminal wechselt man in das Verzeichnis mit dem Quellcode. Vor dem  Kompilieren muss man noch die Version von FFmpeg anpassen, damit das  Paket bei der Aktualisierung nicht mit einer Version aus den  Paketquellen überschrieben wird. Das erreicht man durch einen neuen  Eintrag ganz oben in der Datei debian/changelog mit Hilfe eines Editors[3]. Die Datei sollte danach ungefähr so aussehen:
<sash_> ,paste? noobody 
<shetlandpony> noobody: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<apollo13> debian/changelog liegt im root folder des source verzeichnisses
<sysdef> noobody: du willst pakete bauen? http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-start.de.html
<noobody> ah danke... also in meinem falle dann nicht debian/changelog sondern ffmpeg/cahngelog
<noobody> nee eigentl will ich keine pakete bauen... aber ich muss libfaac mit ffmpeg bekannt machen
<noobody> oder muss ich das erst anlegen? weil im source-verzeichnis is kein debian/changelog aber dpkg-buildpackage -b brauch das
<sash_> wieso sollte entwickler xy verzeichnisse zum bauen in distributionen in seine sources packen. das ist aufgabe des maintainers
<sash_> s/bauen/packagen/
<shetlandpony> sash_ meant: wieso sollte entwickler xy verzeichnisse zum packagen in distributionen in seine sources packen. das ist aufgabe des maintainers
<noobody> keine ahnung... ich hab kein plan von paketen bauen... aber die drecks anleitung unter ubuntuwiki verlangt das wahrscheinlich... aber das ist für mich da ne raus zu lesen
<noobody> ich will doch einfach nur das ffmpeg mit libfaac zusammen arbeit
<noobody> mehr will ich gar nicht -.-
<sash_> wenns ne drecks-anleitung ist, schreib ne bessere
<tm> noobody: lass bitte demnächst so worte wie "drecks" anleitung, der channel wird hier mitgeloggt, danke :)
<sash_> und du brauchst mit sicherheit das ubuntu-source-paket, nicht das von den entwicklern
<noobody> sash_ wenn du ne minute hast... schau dir das an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg/Kompilieren#Codecs-und-Hilfsmittel-kompilieren
<sash_> hab ich leider nicht
<noobody> ich weiß nicht was ich brauche... ich mach einfach das, was dort drin steht
<noobody> nur komm ich nicht weiter, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich debian/changelog finde... 
<tm> noobody: wenn du ein " apt-get source ffmpeg " ausführst, befindet sich das debian/changelog im verzeichnis:  ./ffmpeg-X.X.X/debian/changelog <- X steht für die Versionsnummer
<tm> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg/Kompilieren#aus-den-Paketquellen
<noobody> auf der seite bin ich
<noobody> nur ist die changelog direkt in ffmpeg drin und nicht unter ffmpeg/debian/changelog so wie ich das jetzt von dir verstanden habe
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/JiCN8u9K
<tm> noobody: ./ffmpeg-0.5.1/debian <-- in dem verzeichnis ist eine changelog
<tm> noobody: ich hab ein lts, deswegen kann bei dir die versionsnummer evtl. anderes sein
<noobody> hab ich auch
<noobody> 10.04 hab ich
<tm> noobody: prima, dann einfach nur apt-get source ffmpeg && cd ffmpeg-0.5.1/debian - dort befindet sich dann die datei changelog ;)
<noobody> okay danke 
<noobody> aber wieso hat er das nicht gleich gemacht mit "apt-get source ffmpeg" allein?
<tm> noobody: was gemacht?
<noobody> na diese version runter geladen, die du hast... da hat er irgend nen anderen mist runter geladen wie es scheint
<tm> noobody: keine ahnung was bei dir schief läuft, wenn er das jetzt gemacht hat, ist es doch gut, einfach nicht weiter drüber nachdenken ;)
<noobody> ja wirds beste sein =)
<noobody> so wenn ich ffmpeg jetzt configuieren möchte kommt folgendes: 
<noobody> Unknown option "--enable-libvpx".See 
<noobody> ./configure --help for available options.    
<noobody> ich hab die libvpx aber schon per checkinstall installiert... hab ich da was falsch gemacht?
<C_A_M> bis später
<kraut> moin
<maxsx> ich habe den network-manager-gnome deinstalliert und meinen Rechner neu gestartet. Wo bekommt Ubuntu die Informationen über IP-Adressen her? (/etc/network/interfaces ist leer)
<Protector1981> dhcp?
<Protector1981> und LAN?
<maxsx> kein dhcp aber lan
<tm> maxsx: dann die interfaces datei mit den entsprechenden informationen füllen - siehe uu wiki
<Protector1981> achso..sonst hätt ich gesagt gib sudo dhclient ein :D
<maxsx> habe vorher ics eingestellt und die IP ist bei 10.43 oder so geblieben
<maxsx> wollte also wissen wo diese IP gespeichert wird auch nach reboot
<sunset_NOVA> Die Info wird, wenn du sie festgelegt hast in der /etc/network/interfaces gespeichert und bei jedem Start der Netzwerkkarte daraus gezogen.
<Protector1981> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<maxsx> die ist aber bis auf lo leer -> Also muss es noch eine weitere Datei geben in der diese Informationen stehen. Oder gibt es in Gnome noch eine Stelle. da ich ja vor dem reboot den gnome network manager benutzte
<Protector1981> ja normal das die leer is, is bei mir auch so ;) alle Daten musst du ja von Hand eintragen
<Protector1981> naja, okay, bei mir sind 2 Zeilen
<Protector1981> auto lo und iface lo inet loopback
<maxsx> wie bei mir. Aber eth0 und eth1 haben eine ip adresse bekommen
<maxsx> woher
<maxsx> dhcp ist aus
<sunset_NOVA> Mit der interfaces kannst du für jede Karte explizit festlegen, wie und wann sie sich verbinden soll. Das Wiki ist da recht ausführlich. Der Network-Manager macht da sein eigenes Spiel.
<Styx> maxsx: haben denn eth0 und eth1 die gleichen IPs wie immer? wie haben sie denn vorher die IP bekommen? per dhcp oder war es festgelegt?
<maxsx> die haben die IPs die sie vor dem reboot hatten und die ich vor der deinstallation des networkmanagers eingetragen habe.
<Protector1981> dann schau dir mal die Dateien in /etc/init/network-interface.conf etc an
<Styx> und haben sie auch netz? also steht die Verbindung?
<sash_> Protector1981: wo ich dich grad nochmal seh. du hattest doch dieses lib-problem letztens, ne?
<Protector1981> joar sash_ der war ich :D habs aber gänzlich anderes gelöst: Maverick installiert :D
<Protector1981> musste so oder so reinstallieren irgendwann :D
<sash_> Protector1981: wieso hast du nicht das -dev aktualisiert, statt die lib downzugraden?
<Protector1981> weil die lib aus dem ppa kam und ich die dev wegen kaputten Abhängigkeiten nicht installieren konnte
<Protector1981> deswegen musste ich ja downgraden
<Protector1981> um des dev installieren zu können
<sash_> aber devel-pakete werden auch aktualisiert
<sash_> oder war das -devel nicht in dem ppa?
<Protector1981> des devel war nicht im ppa :(
<Protector1981> nur die binary, die aber scheinbar entfernt wurde
<Protector1981> warum aber gleich des ganze System in den Jordan gerissen wurde, weiß ich nich :P hab an Karmic soviel gebastelt und installiert und ersetzt, da hat man keinen Überblick mehr
<sash_> beim naechsten mal wuerd ich mich darum kuemmern, devel auf die version zu bekommen, statt grosse libs downzugraden
<Protector1981> ich würd sogar so weit gehen, dass es nicht mal an der lib lag
<Protector1981> sondern an was ganz anderem
<sash_> Protector1981: weil vieles dran hing. abhaengigkeitstechnisch
<Protector1981> sash_: stimmt, da hast du allerdings recht
<Protector1981> aber aus irgendeinem Grund musste ich eine neuere installieren :D glaub wegen irgendeinem Theme oder so
<sash_> deswegen werden ppa hier auch selten bis nie supported
<Protector1981> sieht man ja, was dabei rauskommen kann ;)
<Protector1981> aber hat einen Vorteil: so hatte ich mal einen Grund mein System von Grund auf ordentlich neu zu confen
<Protector1981> so mit /boot /home und /
<DJ-Bino> Hallo
<Protector1981> o.O
<Keba> hm, df -h sagt ich hab noch 1.5 gig auf /home frei, gparted zeigt aber 47gig an… in der hoffnung noch 47 gig frei zu haben: wie komm ich dadran?
<Keba> gibts irgendnen "reservierten" platz oder so, handelt sich übrigens um ne ext4-partition
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> normal 5% oder so
<mgolisch> ist aber vermutlich was anderes
<sysdef> und es gibt cluster verschnitt
<mgolisch> oder ein programm hat noch irgendwelche filedescs offen zu nicht mehr existierenden dateien
<mgolisch> oder sowas
<Frickelpit> Keba: zwischen 1,5 und 47 ist aber schon ein kleiner unterschied
<mgolisch> daher kann es sein das zb sowas wie df und du andere werte anzeigen
<sysdef> jo, 1.5GB und 47GB passt nicht so ganz zusammen
<mgolisch> irgendwas gelöscht in der lezten zeiit?
<Keba> Frickelpit: gut erkannt :)
<sash_> Keba: neue festplatte rein und gut ist :P
<Keba> naja, die partition ist laut df -h 901gig groß, 5% davon wären ca 45gig… die 5%-Regel könnte also passen
<Keba> mgolisch: nö, nichts grosses gelöscht
<Keba> ist es ratsam das nicht auf 0% runterzusetzen?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> setz es auf 1
<Keba> bzw. wozu brauche ich den buffer denn?
<k1l> wenn die platte voll ist kannst du mit dem 1% noch als root rein
<Frickelpit> Keba: ist es dein home oder eine datenpartition, die in home eingebunden ist?
<k1l> Keba: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/festplatte-kleiner-als-angegeben-ext3/
<Keba> k1l: wie "als root rein"? root kann dann noch datein anlegen?
<Keba> k1l: danke (auch wenn ich mir das schon selbst ergoogelt hatte)
<Frickelpit> Keba: der login als user ist nicht mehr möglich, wenn die platte voll ist
<k1l> Keba: wenn es deine / partition ist, willst du sicher noch booten können obwohl sie voll ist. wenn du 0% machst wird das nämlich nichts mehr
<Keba> Frickelpit: naja, auf /home liegen halt alle einstellungen und alle möglichen daten
<Frickelpit> Keba: wenn es dein home ist, dann setz es auf 1%, wäre es eine reine datenpartition könnte man noch weniger nehmen
<Keba> Frickelpit: done :)
<Keba> Frickelpit: aber wozu brauch ich denn 9gig dann?
<Frickelpit> "brauchen" ist das falsche wort
<Frickelpit> die größe kommt ja nur, weil deine platte im gesamten so groß ist
<Keba> Frickelpit: ja, das 1% von 900gig relativ viel sind, ist mir klar. aber wenn die platte vollläuft, brauch ich doch um mich einloggen zu können, erheblich weniger?
<Keba> (und da ich mich als root ungerne in X einloggen würde, würd ich das generell übers terminal machen, und mounten
<Keba> … und daten entfernen sollt gehen, oder?
<k1l> Keba: di % angabe stammt noch aus zeiten, da waren datenträger <GB groß. (sowas gibts ja öfters)
<k1l> Keba: wenn die platte randvoll ist gibts auch kein terminal mehr. deswegen die frage, ob die partition /, /home oder nur datenpartition ist.
<Keba> k1l: das ist mir klar, ja… 
<Frickelpit> Keba: du kannst natürlich auch weniger machen aber man sollte nicht übertreiben und bei so einer platte 1% weniger speicher ist glaub ich verkraftbar
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Während der Ubuntu÷Installation gab es ja einen guten Einführungstext... kann man den auch irgendwo nachlesen, wenn die installation abgeschlossen ist?
<mgolisch> wozu?
<RedNifre> für totale computer-anfänger, die ihn während der installation nicht gelesen haben, da jemand anderes es installiert hat.
<RedNifre> Diese Texte waren imho sehr gut geschrieben und würden einem |anfänger gut vermitteln, was Ubuntu kann
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: da steht nichts interessantes drin
<Frickelpit> das ist eine allgemeine slideshow
<RedNifre> genau
<RedNifre> ich fand die gut
<RedNifre> ich meine jetzt die von 10.04, ob die in 10.10 anders ist weiß ich nicht.
<Keba> virtualbox+livecd :P
<Frickelpit> :D
<Frickelpit> war auch mein gedanke
<RedNifre> ja, habe ich auch gerade gedacht
<RedNifre> installieren, screenshots machen und als pdf verschicken
<RedNifre> na gut, mal sehen wann ich die Zeit dafür finde.
<RedNifre> machts gut!
<gewuerzwiesel> kennt einer von euch den effekt unter gnome, dass Fenster minimiert werden, wenn man über deren Balken in der Taskleiste hovert? Kollege hat das wohl drin. Bin mir nur nich sicher, ob das ein Bug oder ein Feature ist :)
<sash_> riecht eher nach bug. kann aber tatsaechlich (compiz lebe hoch) ein feature sein
<bullgard4> gewuerzwiesel: ich habe diesen Effekt nicht, weder unter Maverick, noch unter Lucid. Ich verwende kein Compiz.
<k1l> gewuerzwiesel: vlt nen compiz plugin
<gewuerzwiesel> jap, daran dachte ich eben auch... aber ich hab auch kein compiz und kann deswegen nicht nachsehen
<SamSemillia> Hi Leute
<SamSemillia> Kann ich direkt im System herausfinden, ob ich DDR2 oder DDR3 drin hab?
<ppq> SamSemillia, mit dmidecode oder hwinfo oder so. aber das ist manchmal unzuverlässig.
<SamSemillia> hm, ok, danke ppq, will nur wissen, ob es sich lohnt, den rechner aufzuschrauben :D
<PampersBomba> SamSemillia: was für ne CPU hast du den?
<ppq> SamSemillia, was du auf jedenfall mit dmidecode rausfinden kannst, ist die mainboardbezeichnung und anhand der kannst du ergoogeln, was da an ram raufkommt
<SamSemillia> puh, wenn ich das wüsste PampersBomba - ist mein Arbeitstier :P
<PampersBomba> SamSemillia: lscpu
<sash_> SamSemillia: lshw, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SamSemillia> hm, kay, ich googele, danke! :)
<SamSemillia> mist, sieht woihl nach DDR2 aus :/
<PampersBomba> sach ma CPU
<SamSemillia> E5300
<PampersBomba> es gibt 775 boards mit ddr3
<PampersBomba> aber: selten
<PampersBomba> ich würd auch sagen: is ddr2
<PampersBomba> gib mir ma nen LSPCI
<SamSemillia> doof, hab hier noch DDR3-RAM liegen :P
<SamSemillia> http://nopaste.info/0a254aeb1b.html
<PampersBomba> okay p35 board == ddr2
<SamSemillia> doof, danke trotzdem :(
<sash_> PampersBomba: 775 nur? verschiedene oder insgesamt? *scnr*
<PampersBomba> sash_: wie meinen? versteh die frage nich so ganz ;)
<SamSemillia> danke und weg :)
<SamSemillia> ciao
 * rumpe2 hands out trouts for slapping
<sash_> PampersBomba: schon gut :)
<noobody> insgesamt gibts 775 verschiedene ;)
<PampersBomba> ah okay ^^ das is gemeint ;)
<PampersBomba> ich meinte sockel 775 :X aber ja die ausdrucksweise is verwirrend ;)
<noobody> wird sash_ auch wissen, was du meintest =)
<sash_> ist mir bewusst gewesen. sollte n flachwitz werden. jetzt aber wieder ruhig alle. :) supportchannel und so :)
<crapman> wie knackt man ein passwort von na pdf?
<Frickelpit> crapman: glaubst du wirklich, das dir das hier jemand verrät?
<crapman> hehe warum nicht?
<Protector1981> garnicht :D
<Protector1981> man kennt es
<DeannaT2> oder man hackt sich selbst
<Frickelpit> crapman: darum
<Protector1981> und man knackt passwörter PDFs genauso wie man normale Passwörter knackt :P
<crapman> Protector1981, wie denn?
<Frickelpit> ...
<rumpe2> crapman, du musst schon schlauer sein und sagen, daß das von dir erstellt wurde und du aufgrund einer schlimmen krankheit es leider vergessen hast und dein zukünftiges leben davon abhängt ^^
<Frickelpit> schluss jetzt hier
<Frickelpit> Hier wird es weder Anleitungen noch Hilfe geben zum knacken von irgendwelchen Passwörtern!
<DJ-Bino> Hallo zusammen
<DeannaT2> mannnn nix gibts hier *nörgel*
<DeannaT2> ich will kaffee
<Protector1981> *Kaffee hinstellt*
<DeannaT2> *schlürf*
<DeannaT2> hi DJ-Bino 
<rumpe2> ,ot? :>
<shetlandpony> >: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<DJ-Bino> ich bin ziemlich neu hier und bin vor ca. 2 Wochen auf Ubuntu 10.10 umgestiegen wie man es richtig installiert weiß ich in zwischen ;-)) 10 mal neu gemacht löl
<rumpe2> DJ-Bino, kleide deine support-anfrage in form einer frage :>
<noobody> crapman: http://tinyurl.com/6hpgdtm hier wird dir geholfen :-)
<DJ-Bino> kann mir bitte mal jemand kurz sagen wie ich die Themen hinzufügen kann die ich für GTk2.0 bei gnom look org herunter laden kann
<crapman> hehe ok
<bullgard4> DJ-Bino: System > Einstellungen > Erscheinungsbild > Thema > Weitere Themen online erhalten
<DeannaT2> DJ-Bino, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Desktop_anpassen
<DJ-Bino> bullgard4: das habe ich alles schon verstanden und auch ausgeführt mein Problem ist das ich sie zwar installieren kann aber sie nicht in der liste auftauchen // im usr/share/theme sind sie aber mit eigenem Ordner vorhanden 
<unicom> Hallo, irgendeine Idee warum Virtualbox-4.0 keine neue virtuelle neue Maschiene erstellen lässt? (eine alte VM läuft darauf). Besonderheiten: hab ne Partitiongröße geändert, Messages: warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<crapman> probier grad pdfcrack, bekomm da die fehlermeldung "Encryption not detected"
<unicom> .... bei neue virtuelle Maschine erstellen: click auf weiter - nichts passiert, kann nur wieder zurück..
<rumpe2> crapman, whatever... keine crack-anleitung hier
<crapman> ok,ok
<unicom> ... hm deinstallieren und nochmal installieren und probieren?
<unicom> ah... musste unter globale Einstellungen die Pfadangabe 1-zu-1 wieder eingeben. Durch die Partitionsgrößenänderung mochte der die alte Pfadangabe nicht mehr...
<DJ-Bino> ich habe nun etwas gefunden um die Themen zu ändern benutze ich nun den gtk-chtheme damit klappt es. Bleibt nur die frage warum es nicht mit Erscheinungsbild funktioniert 
<bauruine> Hi, wie kann ich eine dts tonspur in stereo mp3 umwandeln? 
<Wolfsherz> DJ-Bino: hast du den Link von DeannaT2 gelesen. Dort die Themes mal installiert?
<noobody> bauruine, hast du wine?
<DJ-Bino> Wolfsherz: Ja habe ich alles schon versucht einiges geht anderes wiederum nicht. Mit dem Zusatztool komme ich aber erst einmal hin. :-)
<noobody> von ffmpeg
<bauruine> boerni, nein kein wine und möchte das auch vermeiden. 
<bauruine> sry noobody,
<noobody> bauruine, achso... sonst hätte ich dir mkv2vob empfohlen, damit kann man das machen... 
<maxxies> hallo. wie kann ich unter ubuntu die VideoBlaster Webcam Go Plus verwenden?
<kempo> ist es oeglich eine festplatte auf einem root srever nachtraeglich zu partitionieren und neue mounts festzulegen?
<LetoThe2nd> kempo: von irgendeinem anderen system aus prinzipiell immer (backups hast du ja, nicht?)
<LetoThe2nd> kempo: aus einem laufenden system raus die rootpartition umzupartitionieren - no way.
<Pilatus> kann ich mir in der Konsole ausgeben lassen wie groß ein Ordner samt Unterordnern ist ?
<ZeroMC> ja
<Pilatus> wie ?
<kempo> LetoThe2nd: kann man denn generell bei nem root server ueber ssh partitionieren? 
<LetoThe2nd> kempo: was soll ich jetzt da drauf antowrten?
<LetoThe2nd> kempo: wenn du ein unabhängiges system hast, welches du per ssh bedienen kannst - sicher, warum nicht. (parted, z.b.)
<ZeroMC> Pilatus: mit du. ich empfehler du -h --max-depth=1
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> maxxies: ,hcl? Da schon geschaut?
<jokrebel> f***
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: hrhr
<maxxies> hcl?
<jokrebel> ,hcl? maxxies Da schon geschaut?
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hclmaxxies Da schon geschaut
<LetoThe2nd> ,hcl? maxxies, Da schon geschaut?
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hclmaxxies, Da schon geschaut
<jokrebel> ?
<LetoThe2nd> also früher(tm) konnte das pony das.
<jokrebel> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<maxxies> das gerät wird erfolgreich erkannt
<maxxies> mir fehlt allerdings eine anwendung in der ich die cam zum aufnehmen verwenden kann
<jokrebel> maxxies: erkannt ist manchmal erst die halbe Miete. Schau mal in den Listen
<jokrebel> maxxies: Probier cheese und camorama
<maxxies> danke
<bolder> hey 
<noobody> was bedeutet dpkg-deb: Fehler beim Parsen, in Datei »/var/tmp/tmp.6lPKtp4NkQ/package/DEBIAN/control« nahe Zeile 10 Paket »ffmpeg«:
<Frickelpit> schau dir doch die datei mal an
<x1o> hi, mein cardreader reagiert nicht auf sony's memory stick pro duo aber auf sd karten, diesen memory stick support gabs doch schon ewig lange und so wie ichs in erinnerung habe hat das auch immer funktioniert
<x1o> die karte ist über einen adapter drin taucht aber bei dmesg nciht auf
<noobody> Description: Package created with checkinstall 1.6.1  das steht in zeile 10
<x1o> hi, habe mit nem dd-wrt router und ner satschüssel samt passendem erreger mich mit 2,4 ghz ins uniwlan eingeloggt
<x1o> die effektive bandbreite ins internet schwankt zwischen 0,7mbit bis zu 7mbit sowohl für up und downstream, dieser spezielle accesspoint zudem ich verbinde ist glaube ich wlanmäßig auf 6mbit beschränkt. so zeigt mir das zumindest eine scanliste des dd-wrt routers an
<x1o> wie kann ich rausfinden ob die teilweise mäßige internetbandbreite an der wlanverbindung liegt oder an dem accesspoint der vielleicht zu starkt ausgelastet ist etc?
<Deem> x1o: mal daran gedacht, dass vielleicht das wetter die verbindung beeinträchtigt?
<jokrebel> x1o: im LAN mal ne große Datei hin und herschicken und schaun obs da auch schwankt?
<Wolfsherz> weiß jemand, wie ich den hintergrund des anmeldebildschirms ändere?
<tm> Wolfsherz: 
<tm> für dich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM#Hintergrundbild-ab-Ubuntu-10-04
<Wolfsherz> tm: danke, probiere ich direkt aus.
<x1o> ja natürlich hab ich dran gedacht, der zeigt mir ja auch die verbindungsqualität im browser an
<x1o> da liegt sie bei 47% und 20 -24 SNR
<x1o> also eigentlich sollte das besser sein als 2mbit
<x1o> jokrebel, naja das würd ich ja gerne testen aber wie mache ich das? schließlich bin ich da nur an nem router und habe nur seine ip
<x1o> also meine frage genauer gestellt ist: kann ich mit irgendwelchen netzwerktools die effektive bandbreite zu einem accespoint bestimmen?
<Orcor> wie kann ich mit ubuntu 10.10 anonym surfen  
<x1o> ohne das internet zu berücksichtigen
<Orcor> bzw ich möchte kein tor oder so nutzen 
<jokrebel> x1o: nen 2ten Rechner der (bevorzugt per LAN-Kabel) am selben Router hängt?
<x1o> der router ist 2km weg jokrebel und ich habe auch kein zugriff auf den router
<Orcor> hab kein rooter 
<Orcor> und kein 2ten rechner
<x1o> kann ich nicht bspw mit ping die packetgröße ändern und messen wie lang er brauch?
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: simple antwort: gar nicht.
<Orcor> doch kannich schon 
<el_lump> hi, habe eine Frage zur php.ini - ich möchte gern, dass jeder Benutzer eine eigene erhält, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<x1o> Orcor, wenn du nen vpn server mietest?
<LetoThe2nd> x1o: "kein tor oder so was" - also nein.
<jokrebel> x1o: welches WLAN reicht 2 km?
<Orcor> denn wenn ich früher über cyberghost gesurft habe haben die seitne andere daten von mir gehabt wenn ich normal surfen tue  sehhn die welche i ich hab welches betribsystem
<Frickelpit> oha ...
<Orcor> jedes wlan wenn du so fern ich wies eine richtantenne benuzt auf dem dach
<LetoThe2nd> argh, schon wieder diese tippwahnsinns-krätze...
<x1o> naja dann musst du halt anonym besser definieren
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: :D
<x1o> Orcor, was hast du gesagt?
<Orcor> das was steht
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: bin ich böse und arrogant, wenn ich ig setze?
<apollo13> JA
<LetoThe2nd> sehr gut! *das machen tut*
<Orcor> jokrebel, jedes wlan wenn du so fern ich wies eine richtantenne benuzt auf dem dach
<ppq> "soweit ich weiß" ;)
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: es ist deine liste, tu was du nicht lassen kannst :P [/ot]
<Deem> jokrebel: es gibt durchaus solch seltsame Wlan strukturen. Wir hatten mal eine Art Wlan, welches man mit einer sehr seltsamen "sat-ähnlichen" schüssel empfangen konnte. war auch mehrere kilometer entfernt.
<ppq> nennt sich richtfunk
<x1o> ich will doch nur wissen ob ich die bandbreite zu dem ap messen kann ohne dateien zu verschieben, sondern mit nem netzwerktool
<tm> x1o: frag doch mal in ##networking nach - ich seh da bei dir eigentlich gar kein ubuntu problem :)
<x1o> :) hehe, ja sorry
<x1o> warum eigentlich zwei #
<x1o> ?
<tm> x1o: frag mal den channel owner :)
<jokrebel> .oO( "nur" - wie soll das Tool denn, ohne was hin und her zu schicken diese Bandbreite ermitteln … so wie das Windows, welches dann sagt "verbunden mit 54 MBit/s", was aber nicht aussagt wieviel wirklich geht? )
<andreas__> join #ubuntu-de
<x1o> jokrebel, es soll was hin und her schicken, allerdings kann ich keinen computer adressieren, er soll quasi nur was zum ap schicken und wieder zurück
<andreas__> Hallo! Bräuchte einen Tipp zum problem "SAMBA mit NAS sehr langsam"
<andreas__> nur mit 2,5 MB/s em rechner fährt ein ftp-gemounteter NAS_Share mit 10MB/s, dagegen ein mit cifs/smbfs eingehängter
<andreas__> ups, andersum
<andreas__> Problem: SMB langsam (2,5MB/s) bei Lesezugriff auf NAS im LAN
<jokrebel> andreas__: vielleicht NTFS-Partitionen im spiel?
<andreas__> jokrebel, leider nein
<andreas__> Sind ext2 auf dem NAS
<andreas__> Wenn ich SMB von WIndows aus uf das NAS mache, habe ich auch 10 MB/s
<jokrebel> andreas__: Verschlüsselung könnte noch ne Ursache sein…
<andreas__> jokrebel, smb ist doch idR unverschlüsselt oder?
<jokrebel> ja
<andreas__> Liegt irgendwo in "Ubuntu vs. SAMBA"
<moep2> hallo
<andreas__> Aber ich finde keinen Hinweis wo
<andreas__> in der smb.conf habe ich auch schon umeinandergewerkt auf dem lesenden CLient - kein Erfolg
<andreas__> (so Zeugs a la socket Options)
<moep2> ich habe hier eine access datenbank, ich hab access sogar auf meinem winrechner, aber kA wie ich da jetzt an die daten in den tabellen komme o.O.. weiß jemand wo ich in access einfach nur sql abfragen eingeben kann? oder vielleicht die gesammelte datenbank in mysql konvertieren kann?
<jokrebel> andreas__: naja - Samba ist ja auch nicht der Ubuntu-Way sondern ein Hilfsmittel zum Austausch mit Windows IIRC. Um auf ne ext2 zuzugreifen gibt es auch reine Linux-Methoden.
<andreas__> Welche meinst DU? Das NAS bietet smb und ftp
<andreas__> Sobald ich nfs verwende, hab ich auch wieder mehr Speed - aber alle WindowsUser sind raus.
<tm> moep2: hier ist kein #windows channel
<jokrebel> andreas__: man kann auch von verschieden Rechner mit unterschiedliche Protokollen zugreifen (in der Regel). 
<andreas__> In dem Fall ist die NFS Freigabe leider ein eigener Ordnerbereich auf dem NAS, ich muesste also die Daten redundant verdoppeln dadrauf
<jokrebel> andreas__: warum sollten die Windows-Clients nicht per SMB und die Linux-Clients per FTP oder NFS zugreifen können?
<moep2> tm, jo aber dass man als linux user access dateien bekommt die man nicht öffnen kann ist auch kein windows problem :)
<andreas__> weil FTP unter GNOME GVFS bugged
<andreas__> und NFS leider das Klonen der Daten erfordern wuerde
<tm> moep2: access ist eine windows applikation, bitte wechsel den channel
<andreas__> FTP bugged = die timeout option ist nicht sauber implementiert, alle verbindungen brechen nach einigen Minuten ab und "timen out"
<jokrebel> andreas__: ? "weil FTP unter GNOME GVFS bugged"
<andreas__> FTP : VLC und CO spielen bei ftp gemounteten shares /GVFS) keine Dateien mehr 
<andreas__> FTP: bzw. die Dateien sind auch nicht mehr "durchscrollbar"
<andreas__> jokrebel, will sagen: Jetzt bin ich langsam nach 3 Jahren dabei, in Ubuntu ernsthaftes Wissen zu haben (wie man mounted etc) - nur leider stoße ich jetzt an Grenzen, die nervig sind. Lösen muss ich es irgendwie, weil ich seit 6 Jahren kein WIndows mehr nutze
<mgolisch> wasn das fuern ding
<Orcor> hallo  ich hab folgendes Problem wenn ich in Pidgin  in ICQ Nummern sperren möchte kommt andauernd bei mir : Kann nicht hinzufügen
<Orcor> Konnte den Buddy 627539492 aus einem unbekannten Grund nicht hinzufügen.
<Orcor> ich kann da überhaupt garkeine Nummer sperren lassen was kommt  warum?
<mgolisch> kp
<beaver74> Orcor, stell deine Frage doch hier: #pidgin oder #pidgin-de
<Orcor> ok hab nicht gewust sorry
<Deem> Orcor: und am besten in verständlichem deutsch
<Orcor> ?
<HeinzPSX> moinsen
<HeinzPSX> ich habe gerade linux mint bei mir installiert und das wlan läuft nciht
<HeinzPSX> treiber ist installiert
<jokrebel> HeinzPSX: hier ist aber #ubuntu-de
<bekks> HeinzPSX: Du hast Linux Mint, und kein Ubuntu.
<HeinzPSX> aber es steht immernoch funknetzwerke sind deaktiviert 
<HeinzPSX> ja, ist doch ähnlich oder?
<HeinzPSX> :D
<bekks> Macht nichts - ist kein Ubuntu.
<HeinzPSX> ok
<HeinzPSX> sry
<HeinzPSX> gibts nen eigenen deutschen mint channel?
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht :D
<HeinzPSX> lol
<apollo13> kannst ja mal bei #debian-de nachfragen *gg*
<apollo13> achja, bevorst auf blöde gedanken kommst: tus lieber nicht
<HeinzPSX> scherzkeks
<bekks> Wieso, ist doch auch ähnlich? ;)
<HeinzPSX> jaja, ist doch gut
<HeinzPSX> war ja nur ein versuch
<Orcor> hab mein kollege meinen öffentlichen pgp schlüssel gesendet der kann aber keine dateien entschlüsseln 
<Orcor> da kommt andauernd das das nicht geht
<Orcor> komsich der hat mir seinen gegeben und ich kann auhc nix entschlüseln
<k1l> Orcor: hattest du das problem nicht schonmal die tage?
<Orcor> ja aber vergessen zu speichern was mir geschrieben wurde bitte um verzeihung
<jokrebel> Orcor: genaue Fehlermeldung anstelle von "dass das nicht geht" wäre IMHO besser.
<jokrebel> Orcor: dann schau im LOG.
<k1l> Orcor: du musst es vorher mit seinem public key verschlüsseln
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dieser Channel wird öffentlich geloggt: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<k1l> ,logs? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Logfiles gibt es unter http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Orcor> da kommt dises object wurde an volgender öffentliche schlüssel verschlüsselt : ein unbekannter schlüssel diese nachricht kann  nicht entschlüsselt werden, da der schlüsselbund keine brauchbaren privaten schlüssel enthällt, die einen obengenannten öffentlichen schlüssel entsprechen 
<k1l> Orcor: also person du musst es mit seinem öffentlichem schlüssel verschlüsseln. er kann dann bei sich mit seinem privatem schlüssel es wieder entschlüsseln. bei dir genau andersrum. er muss mit deinem öffentlichen schlüssel verschlüsseln und du kannst mit deinem privaten entschlüsseln
<LetoThe2nd> wie kann ich denn laufend den zustand der control-leitungen einer seriellen schnittstelle überwachen?
<LetoThe2nd> bzw. wie kann ichs überhaupt mal checken, watch kann man ja dann immer drauf klopfen ;-)
<Orcor> ok danke erst mals werde es mit kollege ausprobiren vielen dank
<mgolisch> args
<curse> hi
<mgolisch> irgendwie kommt auf dem minidisplayport nur 640x480 raus
<mgolisch> ob das an dem ollen adapter von apple liegt?
<mgolisch> wobei am tft scheints zu gehen mit 1920x1200 mein tv muss irgendwas falsch machen
<Orcor> Danke für Hilfe es hat nun geklappt konnte kollege seine Testdatei entschlüsseln und ehr meine bin zufriden das heir so schnell geholfen wird einem 
<moep2> hallo
<moep2> wie war das neuerdings nochmal mit den wine prefixes?
<moep2> sonst musste man ja immer mit wineprefixcreate neue anlegen...
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> wine erstellt den kram eh wenn da nix ist
<moep2> jo hab ich grade auch festgestllt, einfach ordner anlegen und den als prefix angeben ...
<mgolisch> wie bekomm ich ueber hdmi sound?
<dadrc> Eigentlich solltest du ein Gerät dafür in den Sound-Einstellungen haben. Wenn nicht, fehlen Informationen.
<LupusE> mgolisch: dreuber installieren, als ausgabe im pa angeben.
<mgolisch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399660/
<mgolisch> was drueber installieren?
<mgolisch> die karte selbst hat nur dvi ports , da stellt sich mir nun die frage ob das ueberhaupt geht
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: also du hast ne karte mit dvi-ausgängen, hängst da dran nen dvi->hdmi-adapter und willst in diesem hdmi dann sound haben?
<sash_> geht nücht.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: lass ihn doch erst mal antworten.
<dadrc> wie auch?
<mgolisch> ja das frag ich mich ja ob das geht
<mgolisch> hab irgendwo mal gelesen das die so spezielle adapter mitliefern und irgendwie den sound mit ueber diesen dvi ausgang liefern
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: antworte doch einfach mal mit "ja" oder "nein" ob das die situation treffend beschreibt.
<mgolisch> ja
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: gut. dann gehts _nicht_ über einen reinen dvi-hdmi adapter, da der dvi-out kein audiosugnal bereitstellt. du brauchst einen adapter, der das audiosignal dazu einschleifen kann. (gibt es meines wissens nach)
<mgolisch> das komische ist ja das an der graka nen kabel dran
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: spezialkonstruktionen gibt es, hab auch schon grafikkarten gesehen, die sich das audiosignal intern zuspielen haben lassen. ist aber ein ganz klarer fall für die doku der karte.. und erst dann, nachrangig für ubuntu ;-)
<mgolisch> hm mal probieren ob es geht wenn ich den digitalen ausgang von der soundkarte verwende
<mgolisch> davon geht son kabel zur graka
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<Deem> ich hab grade neben ubuntu noch debian installiert. die installation von grub is schonmal schief gelaufen und er benutzt immernoch grub 2, welches mit 10.04 installiert wurde. hab dann ubuntu gebootet und ein "sudo update-grub" gemacht. er hat auch debian erkannt, allerdings taucht es nach einem neustart nicht im grub menü auf
<Frickelpit> Deem: funktioniert dein ubuntu?
<Deem> Frickelpit: japp
<Frickelpit> Deem: und das booten klappt auch?
<Deem> Frickelpit: ja, ubuntu läuft einwandfrei. nur debian zeigt er nicht an. liegt das vielleicht daran, dass debian auf einer logischen partition ohne bootflag liegt?
<Frickelpit> Deem: problem solved, kein ubuntu problem
<bekks> Deem: Das Bootflag ist seit 15 Jahren scheissegal.
<Frickelpit> bitte den channel wechseln ;)
<Deem> Frickelpit: dann kann es aber möglicherweise ein grub problem sein :P
<Frickelpit> dein ubuntu bootet normal von grub
<Frickelpit> alles tutti hier
<Deem> Frickelpit: ok. bin schon drüben :P
<Frickelpit> frag mal bei den debianern
<LupusE> funktioniert das debian grub anders als das ubuntu grub?
<dreamon> Was kann das sein, wenn grub auf einmal nicht mehr erscheint. Hab das neulich bei 2Freunden gehabt. Die habe win und ubuntu drauf.. und grub war weg. Beide haben was davon geredet, das sie daten kopiert haben über usb. Hab grub wiederhergestellt. Lief wieder. Nur warum ging Grub flöten?
<Deem> Frickelpit: die debianer sagen es is ein ubuntu grub also ein ubuntu problem :P
<LupusE> dreamon: grub ist weg, wenn du den mbr loeschst.
<bekks> dreamon: Sie haben Dir etwas verschwiegen.
<LupusE> Deem: das ist rcht egal wer was sagt. aber solltest du nicht mal ein 'grup-update ausfuehren, und schauen was er sagt?
<dreamon> LupusE, Unter Win den MBR löschen, sollte gar nicht so einfach sein.. vielleicht ein Virus?
<LupusE> dreamon: ist es nicht? oh.
<LupusE> ja, der virus heisst in dem fall 'user'.
<dreamon> LupusE, Mir fällt auf die schnelle keine Einfach Möglichkeit unter Windows ein, den MBR zu killen. Blinkte nur der Cursor
<bekks> dreamon: Mir fallen da dutzende ein. :)
<Deem> LupusE: hab ich schon. er findet alles ganz brav. nur nach einem neustart zeigt er debian in grub nicht an
<LupusE> dreamon: blinkender curser ist shcon im grub. aber wie bitte sollten wir das hier erraten, wnen du nichtmal selbbst weisst wie der bootloader funktioniert?
<dreamon> bekks, gib mir mal 3Stk.. ;)
<LupusE> Deem: deem. wenn er alles findet, dann kann er es danach nicht nicht anzeigen, esseidenn du legst das neu erzeugte menue af ein 'falsches' medium.
<bekks> Windows CD eingelegt, versucht den Reparaturmodus zu benutzen. Dynamischen Datenträger konvertiert. Partitionsgröße verändert.
<LupusE> und/oder er verweist auf das falsche /boot.
<bekks> Habe ich alles schin auseinanderfliegen sehen ;)
<dreamon> bekks, hmm.. Beide waren ganz unschuldig.. Nur daten kopiert.. naja. Daten waren aber noch alle da.. nur grub weg.
<dreamon> Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten.
<k1l> dreamon: "ich habe gar nichts gemacht" trifft man hier zu oft an, um es noch zu glauben
<dreamon> k1l, Ja aber hier sieht man die Unschuldigen und verzweifelten Gesichter nicht.. ;)
<Deem> LupusE: er sagt er findet debian auf /dev/sda7, aber ich finde danach kein eintrag darüber. nur ubuntu mit (hd0,2)
 * jokrebel steht auch oft unschuldig dreinblickenden Leuten gegenüber die "gaaaar nichts gemacht" haben und stellt dann fest, dass die Verdrahtungen völlig falsch sind - so dass es NIE funktioniert haben KANN
<LupusE> Deem: und du erwartest nun genau was? das ich aufspringe, dir einen magiscchen befehl nenne und alles funktioniert? wie waere es mal mit details? befahlszeilen, wichtige ausgaben beim update und relevante auszuege aus logs?
<Deem> LupusE: http://pastebin.com/vcvSZV3a
<k1l> ,grub2? Deem 
<shetlandpony> Deem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> Deem: schau nach, ob der debian eintrag auch eingetragen wird mit update-grub
<Deem> k1l: update-grub gibt aus, dass ein debian gefunden wird, aber in der grub.cfg kann ich danach keinen eintrag finden
<LupusE> Deem: ich werde diesen link nicht lesen.
<Deem> LupusE: weil?
<bekks> Weil DU den lesen sollst.
<LupusE> ist das nicht egal?
<Deem> bekks: du meinst den grub link?
<LupusE> ich koennte nun gross erklaeren, dass ich bei nem scheiss film im kino sitze und auf dem handy irc/http parallel einfach uncool ist. und was aendert das fuer dich?
<dreamon> LupusE, Du könntest den Film nennen, dann könnte ich mir den Eintritt sparen ;)
<LupusE> 'the core', in originalsprache ... ich denke der wird in deiner naehe nicht so shcnell ausgestrahlt.
<k1l> Deem: also taucht es nicht in /boot/grub/grub.cfg auf?
<Deem> k1l: richtig
<k1l> also da der output aber kommt stimmen da die rechte nicht, oder du hast was anderes zerbastetlt
<Deem> k1l: wüsste nicht was. hab einfach nur debian installiert. vorher war da ja noch ein windows xp drauf. das hat er aus der grub.cfg rausgelöscht, aber eben kein debian eingetragen
<k1l> ansonsten schreib dir ein eigenes script (habe ich für mein win7 auch gemacht)
<Deem> ok. mal schauen. danke
<schweegi> gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die von Wammu importierten Kalender-Daten des SE K850i in Evolution zu integrieren, sodass diese automatisch durch Wammu sowohl auf dem Handy als auch auf dem PC synchronisiert werden?
<jokrebel> cu
<dereine> hi, ich habe hier eine usb soundkarte; alsamixer erkennt sie auch schon und ich kann dessen lautstaerke veraendern: das rauschen wir groeßer... leider kommt kein ton raus und meine laptop lautsprecher werden weiterhin benutzt
<dereine> wo setze ich an, um das problem zu verstehen / zu loesen?
<secondsecond> #quiz
<LupusE> alsamixer oeffnen. digitale/analog ausgaenge testen, line-ins testen
<dadrc> dereine: hast du denn die ausgabe umgestellt?
<dereine> wo kann ich denn im alsamixer die ausgabe umstellen?
<dereine> mit f6 kann ich die soundkarte schon auswaehlen
<dadrc> Normalerweise läuft Sound über pulse bei Ubuntu
<dereine> macht kubuntu etwas anders?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, kein Kubuntu hier.
<bekks> Kubuntu macht da nichts anders.
<dereine> unter kmix/alsamixer sehe ich auch schon das neue geraet und kann die lautstaerke aendern , kein problem
<dadrc> Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie man bei KDE über das GUI die Sinks von PA ändert
<LupusE> .oO( kmix )
<Fuchs> kmix in neuen Versionen, pavucontrol sonst
<dereine> Fuchs: danke!
<_moep_> kaputt!
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hallo Fuchs. Seitdem ich Compiz abgeschaltet habe, ist X noch kein einziges Mal abgestürzt
<Keba> wenn ich mplayer mit vdpau-optionen aufrufe, schmiert das manchmal ab, und pixel flackern komisch auf den bildschirm rum, fast so, als wär das kabel nicht richtig drin… starte ich den pc neu, ist das wieder weg
<Keba> krieg ich das wohl auch weg, ohne X neu starten zu müssen? (compiz --replace hilft nicht)
<derchill1r> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit 'tar' ne lzma file entpacken kann? (derzeit nur ne konsole und keine manpages zur verfuegung)
<dadrc> ich würd sagen, dafür ist unlzma da
<k1l> derchill1r: gibt nen paket lzma
<schweegi> Wie behebe ich diese Fehlermeldung? -->http://ubuntuone.com/p/Xqz/
<michi_> nabend
<sash_> schweegi: Neu laden
<schweegi> sash_, hab ich schon mehrmals gemacht, die meldung kommt ständig wieder
<derchill1r> k1l: herzlichen dank
<sash_> dann Nicht neu laden
<sash_> sowas passiert ab und an, mal abmelden und wieder anmelden, dann sollte das gehen
<schweegi> sash_, habe ich ebenfalls schon mehrmals hinter mir, die meldung kommt ständig wieder. durch nicht neu laden ist das beim nächsten anmelden wieder
<schweegi> habe das solange aus dem panel entfernt
<schweegi> aber ich frage mich, was das Applet für ein Problem hat..
<michi_> mal ne Frage in den Raum geworfen: Ist es möglich BFBC2 unter Ubuntu 10.10 zum laufen zu bekommen? Installiert ist es updates auch drauf, nur starten will es nicht. Jemand ne Idee?
<sash_> michi_: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<michi_> oh....perfekt. Werd ich mal durchstöbern. :-) Danke dir
<michi_> mist, läuft nicht im Multi.Schade..
<PampersBomba> und single == 0 leistung
<schweegi> in evolution fehlt bei mir im Adressbuch der UbuntuOne-Eintrag. Wie bekomme ich diesen wieder ?
<schweegi> sonst sichert ubuntuone die kontakte nicht..
<Oins> Abend
<Oins> Ist es möglich eine Datei zu erzeugen mit einer festen Größe ohne sie zu füllen. Hintergrund ist, ich möchte eine Containerdatei erzeugen mit 500GB. Mit dd dauert das relativ lange. Wie kann ich das beschleunigen?
<ppq> Oins, wie hast du es denn erzeugt?
<bekks> sparse files sind super für sowas. :P
<ppq> dd if=/dev/zero of=datei bs=1 count=0 seek=500G # erzeugt ein 500G sparse file
<ppq> hm, für ne festplatte wäre aber 500GB sinnvoller, das sind dann 500 gigabyte. 500G sind 500 gibibyte
<Oins> ppq: ah,danke für den Tip!
<Oins> hab's mit dd gemacht, aber ohne seek
<HPK1> Hallo
<HPK1> Ich habe mal eine Frage. An meinem Notebook sitze nur ich. Kann ich die "Schlüsselbund Abfrage" (z.B. beim WLAN verbinden) abstellen, das das alles automatisch geht?
<HPK1> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<LupusE> indem du die doku zum networkmanager liest.
<k1l> beim wlan kannst du im network manager unten ein häkchen setzen, dass dieses wlan alle user benutzen dürfen. dann kommt keine abfrage mehr
<LupusE> ode rin den einstellungen schaust. und feststellst, dass er per default in dem schluesselbund speichenr will.
<LupusE> dann gehst du das risiko ein, dass jemand die plain daei auf dem computer findet und nutzt, dann speicherst du es simpel.
<Orcor> allo
<Orcor> Hallo
<b34bb> hallo
<ppq> in dem nautilus dialog, mit dem ich ein verzeichnis über SMB freigeben kann, kann ich die "erlaube gastzugriff" checkbox nicht anhaken. wie aktiviere ich das?
<basti> abend. kurze frage: gibt es seit den letzten updates probleme mit usb und speichermedien? bei mir wird bei dem aktuellen kernel (2.6.32-27) ein mp3 player mit flash disk und ein ipod nicht mehr richtig eingebunden bzw gar nicht. der andere rechner mit einer älteren version (kenne ich grade nicht)  gibt es keine probleme dahingehend
<basti> um genauer zu sein: der ipod wird immer unter /media/usb0 gemountet und kann nur als root entfernt werden. steht angeblich in fstab, ist dort aber nicht zu finden. der andere mp3 player funktioniert gar nicht. meldung: "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-12
<Moritz> hallo, ich kann seit neuestem meine Digicam (Powershot A95) nicht mehr unter Ubuntu 10.10 verwenden. Ich bekomme bei dmesg | grep usb immer folgende fehlermeldung(en): http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399662/
<Moritz> Jemand eine Idee wie ich die Camera doch dazu bewegen kann, eingebunden zu werden?
<Moritz> und dmesg | grep USB liefert: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399663/
<beaver74> Moritz, /var/log/messages gibt dir da nicht evtl. mehr Informationen, die sich nicht nur um den USB drehen?
<beaver74> finde es immer ganz interessant ein $tail -f /var/log/messages auszuführen und dann das Gerät anzuklemmen
<Moritz> beaver74, da bekomme ich folgende Meldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399664/
<dauerflucher> Moritz: wird dir denn die kamera noch bei lsusb angezeigt?
<Moritz> nein
<dauerflucher> Moritz: und wie definiert sich "seit neustem" bei dir?
<beaver74> das ist auch recht mager, was bei dir ausgegeben wird. Wenn hier ein neuer Datenträger am USB angeschlossen wird, kommt diese Ausgabe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399665/ , und ein Stick sollte sich ja IMHO nicht so sehr von deinem Datenträger in deiner Kamera unterscheiden
<dauerflucher> Moritz: hast du mal einen anderen USB-Port ausprobiert?
<Moritz> dauerflucher, naja, seitdem ich das letzte mal Bilder gemacht habe^^ Ist keine geeignete Beschreibung, aber mehr kann ich Dir im Endeffekt nicht sagen. Ich würde behaupten etwa 1 Monat. Habe in der Zwischenzeit natürlich alle Updates installiert
<Moritz> dauerflucher, ja, habe alle ausprobiert. Die auf dem Mainboard und die Header
<Moritz> beaver74, stimme ich Dir zu, ich habe leider keine Ahnung, weshalb da bei mir nicht mehr kommt
<beaver74> werden denn noch andere Geräte am USB erkannt?
<Moritz> beaver74, ja: Drucker, Headset
<beaver74> Wechseldatenträger auch?
<beaver74> frage wegen der scsi und storage Unterstützung, die dazu laufen muss
<Moritz> beaver74, ja, habe gerade meinen USB Stick getestet, da erscheint dann auch bei tail -f /var/log/messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399666/
<Moritz> beaver74, verstehe. Sollte aber laut der Ausgabe eigentlich laufen
<beaver74> wenn der Stick erkannt wird, denke ich das auch...
<Moritz> ich verstehe halt nicht, weshalb die Cam die Ihr zugewiesene Adresse nicht akzeptiert.... 
<beaver74> evtl. das Kabel defekt... kommt mir noch in den Sinn
<beaver74> welche Adresse?
<Moritz> beaver74, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399662/
<beaver74> Würde eh ein Kartenlesegerät empfehlen, wo der Datenträger der Cam rein kann (wenn denn möglich)
<Moritz> beaver74, in der Theorie möglich, ist ne compact flash Karte. Hilft mir jetzt ad hoc nur nicht weiter....
<Moritz> beaver74, generell stimme ich Dir aber zu... ist ja wirklich eine Plage über USB
<beaver74> nop, stimmt schon
<beaver74> mal im Netz nach der Fehlermeldung gesucht, ich bekomme 81k Meldungen bei "device descriptor read/64, error"
<Moritz> ich hatte bisher nur nach der kompletten gesucht
<beaver74> Moritz, ist das Modul "ehci-hcd" geladen? Wenn ja, versuche mal bitte das zu entladen und die Kamera nochmal anzuschliessen
<beaver74> Moritz, http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<Moritz> beaver74, moment, ich teste gerade eine andere Digicam....
<beaver74> dreht sich allerdings um einen alten Kernel in der FAQ
<Moritz> beaver74, also die andere Kamera liefert erstmal die gleichen Ausgaben... Adresse nicht erkannt etc. pp
<beaver74> hm, evil
<beaver74> og. link habe ich hier her https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54273
<Moritz> beaver74, lsmod | grep ehci-hcd liefert nichts
<Moritz> beaver74, habe Ihn gerade angelesen. Versuche mal eben andere Akkus... wäre mies wenn es wirklich an sowas liegen sollte....
<beaver74> jop
<Moritz> beaver74, ne auch mit neuen Akkus bleibt das Prob bestehen....
<beaver74> $dmesg | grep ehci liefert hier dies: http://pastebin.com/jMwcAWLf   
<beaver74> Moritz, ich muss in die Kiste, drück dir die Daumen (morgen sind hier alle cracks wieder wach und online und können die sicher helfen:)
<beaver74> s/die/dir
<Moritz> ok thx auf jeden Fall schonmal :)
<beaver74> np, bye
<bullgard4> Synaptic Maverick: "Banshee is a media management and playback application for the GNOME desktop, allowing users to import audio from CDs, search their library, create playlists of selections of their library, sync music to/from iPods and other media devices, play and manage video files and burn selections to a CD." Was ist hier gemeint mit »their library«? 
<C_A_M> moin
<bullgard4> gm C_A_M !
<C_A_M> moin moin bullgard4
<ubinux> moin
<C_A_M> moin
<C_A_M> kann mir bitte mal jemand erlären wie 7zip auf ubuntu funzt, auf windoof funzte es einfach übers kontextmenü und auf ubuntu scheinbar ganz anders
<tm> ,windoof? C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> C_A_M, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<tm> ,funzen? C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> C_A_M: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<C_A_M> aha, also weist es auch nicht genau. dann muss ich halt weiter die tante google fragen
<tm> C_A_M: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/7z
<C_A_M> Danke tm
<C_A_M> also doch ein reines terminalprogram
<bullgard4> Firefox 3.6.13 läuft bei mir z. Z. mit 2 Instanzen. Die erste hat 7 Webseiten geöffnet, die zweite 3. Wie kann man die schnellzu einer Firefox.Instanz zusammenführen?
<Gamoder> Hallo, wie heißt noch mal schnell das Programm (glaub ich mit 3 Buchstaben), mit dem man graphisch einstellen kann, welche Dienste beim Systemstart gestartet werden?
<tm> Gamoder: bum?
<Gamoder> Ah ja, das könnte es gewesen sein, danke :-)
<LetoThe2nd> moin
<C_A_M> wollt mir das auch grad installieren, jedoch bekomme ich nun immer diese http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399667/ Meldung beim versuch was zu installieren
<bullgard4> C_A_M: 'Da steht doch, daß er ein bestimmtes paket nicht installieren konnte. Kümmere Dich um dieses Paket!
<C_A_M> hab das aber nicht deinstalliert, wiso fehlt denn das nu auf einmal ?
<bullgard4> C_A_M:  Es ist nicht gesagt, daß dieses Paket _fehlt_.  Es kann auch sein, daß Dein Repositorium es nicht in der richtigen Version bereitstellt.
<C_A_M> aha also gehe ich nu in die paketverwaltung und such nach dem paket und installiere es erneut ?
<bullgard4> C_A_M:  Ja, das kannst Du machen. 
<C_A_M> meinst das aptdaemon paket ?
<bullgard4> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<C_A_M> aha, danke ich versuch mal mein glück. hoffentlich zerballer ich mir nicht das system ich habs gerade erst fertig und bin das erste mal richtig zufrieden
<bullgard4> C_A_M:  Du könntest als erstes auch System > Administration > Update Manager aufrufen. (Es kann aber sein, daß das allein nicht hilft. Aber es wäre in jedem Fall eine gute Sanitätsmaßnahme.)
<C_A_M> wenn ich die paketverwaltung aufrufe bekomme ich auch ne fehlermeldung
<C_A_M> aha, dann probier ich das mal als erstes
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Lieber C_A_M ! Bitte teile die genaue Fehlermeldung mit. Sonst kann ich nur raten.
<C_A_M> jop bin ich ja grad dabei
<bullgard4> "Auch ne Fehlermeldung" ist keine exakte Beschreibung.
<C_A_M> mist auch das geht nicht mehr. ich glaub ich hab mir vorgestern doch mein system angeknackt als ich bluefish in filezilla eingebunden habe
<bullgard4> _Was_ geht nicht mehr?
<C_A_M> die aktualisierung, wird grad teilweise ausgeführt
<bullgard4> Wenn sie teilweise ausgeführt wird, dann ist das doch ein gutes Zeichen.
<C_A_M> jop nu scheint sie wieder richtig zu funzen
<C_A_M> paketverwaltung funzt nu auch wieder
<bullgard4> C_A_M: In diesem Kanal wird es nicht gern gesehen, wenn Du "funzen" sagst. Bitte sage: "funktionieren."
<C_A_M> ok
<C_A_M> softwarecenter geht nu auch wieder
<bullgard4> Wie schön!
<C_A_M> jop
<bolder> moin @all
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 > Podcasts zeigt in der Schaltfläche "Podcasts" hinter dem Namen "Podcasts" noch an die Zahl '30'. Was bedeutet diese Zahl?
<cusaro> Hallo Channel ich habe ein Problem mit meinem test Webserver. Der Load geht ab und zu hoch auf über 3 fällt dann ab auf 1.6 ohne für mich erkennbaren Grund. top zeigt 100%id bei der cpu an. Normalerweise liegt der load bei 0-0.5. wo kann ich ansetzen um herauszufinden was da los ist?
<C_A_M> Danke und bis später
<cusaro> ich mein 0-0.05 bei durchschnitts load
<bullgard4> cusaro: Ich vermute, daß top Dir als nächstes helfen kann herauszufinden, welcher Prozess gerade eine hohe Prozessorlast verursacht. Guck Dir an, welcher Prozess gerade eine hohe Prozessorlast verursacht. Er sollte in einer der ersten Zeilen auftauchen.
<cusaro> bullgard4: die cpu last liegt bei 0%
<cusaro> ab und zu kommt mal mysqld mit 0.3% hoch
<cusaro> es ist ein vserver falls das wichtig ist
<rumpe1> cusaro, vielleicht wird er ja schubweise mit 1Mio. illegitimer ssh-anfragen (user:root passwd:root) geflooded ^^ 
<cusaro> sollte ich das nicht am traffic sehen?
<cusaro> iftop zeigt nur die verbindung zu mir an
<rumpe1> vielleicht ist ja glcpu was (3D-plotter for system-activity)
<rumpe1> kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man da nicht irgendwo schöne plots mit den entspr. prozessen generieren lassen kann (außer selbst welche zu basteln)
<rumpe1> cusaro, das sieht man auch in /var/log/auth.log
<rumpe1> bei vservern ist da auf default-ssh-port teils die hölle los ^^
<rumpe1> aber ob das schon so eine hohe last verursachen kann, mag ich auch mal bezweifeln
<cusaro> sieht nicht ungewöhnlich aus
<cusaro> fail2ban meldet auch nichts
<cusaro> jetzt ist der load wieder bei knapp 4 
<dreamon> Mir ging vorhin beim Laptop der Strom aus. Nun spinnt kiste. habe Fensterliste.. im Panel aktiv. Da springt erscheinen Streifen die jede sekunde wechselt. Auf dem display hab ich keine Icons mehr. CPU auslastung ist hoch. was macht man da?
<rumpe1> kannste dann jetzt rausfinden, welche prozesse das verursachen?
<cusaro> nein cpu immernoch bei 0% dafür wa bei 75%
<cusaro> oh und mysql läuft nichtmehr
<rumpe1> cusaro, hmm... vielleicht teilst du dir die cpu?
<rumpe1> auf meinem stockt das proteinfalten auch ne weile, weil scheinbar ein anderer vserver was unheimlich wichtiges rechnen muß ^^
<dreamon> /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon steht sehr oft in der Taskliste.
<Serolos> hi
<Frickelpit> cusaro: welchen kernel nutzt du?
<Serolos> wie kann es sein,  dass 2 meiner Meinung nach identische Dateien beim "diff"  angeblich gänzlich (und zwar die ganze Datei so wie ich das sehe) unterschiedlich sind,  obwohl sie (glaube ich) gleich sind?
<rumpe1> Serolos, unterschiede in den whitespaces?
<Serolos> rumpe1, weiß ich nicht....?
<Serolos> rumpe1, ich beschreibs mal:
<Serolos> Datei lokal am System,   anschließend mit filezilla  hochgeladen (ftp)
<Serolos> nochmals downgeloadet
<Serolos> die datei ist glaub ich wirklich identisch
<cusaro> Frickelpit: Linux version 2.6.18-028stab070.14 
<Serolos> aber angeblich _jede_ zeile falsch
<rumpe1> hmm... ftp unterscheides IIRC zwischen binär und ascii... bei ascii könnten da anpassungen auftauchen *vermut*
<Serolos> aber wieso betrifft es dann nicht alle JS Dateien?
<Serolos> Problem ist,  dass ich aus gegebenem Anlass nämlich wirklich kucken muss ob die gleich sind, bzw. wo die Unterschiede sind
<Serolos> falls unterschiede,  betrifft das 2 oder 3 kleine sachen
<Serolos> aber wie gesagt,  diff hilft mir gerade gar nicht,  sagt alles sei anders
<Serolos> soll ich eine beispiel-JS Datei senden?
<sunset_NOVA> cusaro, wenn du einen virtuellen Server nutzt, dann kann es ja theoretishc sein, dass ein anderer virtueller Server gerade ackert.
<Serolos> wenn ich es paste bringts vermutlich auch nichts
<Frickelpit> ,enter? Serolos
<shetlandpony> Serolos: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Serolos> Frickelpit: enschudligung.... ist eine dumme angewohnheit aus chat mit Freunden,  aber da sind ja nur 2 im chat ... tut leid
<cusaro> sunset_NOVA: ja kann sein aber ich vermute das problem liegt eher bei mir weil es jetzt schon eine stunde lang so ist
<sunset_NOVA> was sagt denn top?
<dreamon> Hab compiz aktiviert.. nun gehts wieder.. komisch.
<Serolos> rumpe1: wenn ich dir beide daten senden würde,  könntest du herausfinden warum diff sich verweigert?
<cusaro> sunset_NOVA: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399668/
<sunset_NOVA> cusaro: Hoppla, es gibt die Möglichkeit, dass die VM damit beschäftigt ist, mit anderen VM den RAM zu teilen und hin un her zu verschieben. der auf deiner Maschine neigt sich ja dem Ende zu...
<sunset_NOVA> cusaro: allerdings sollte die VM dann erst einmal auf den SWAP zugreifen...
<sunset_NOVA> cusaro: wenn da nen *buntu werkelt, hast du irgendwas an der swappiness verstellt?
<cusaro> nein habe nichts daran verstellt
<sunset_NOVA> cusaro: was sagt denn 'sysctl vm.swappiness'
<cusaro> sunset_NOVA: vm.swappiness = 60
<dakira> moin
<cusaro> ich denke es liegt an mysql der hatte sich erst selbst verabschiedet dann habe ich den rest gekillt und jetzt ist der load wieder normal
<dakira> Ich suche eine Loesung, um unter Ubuntu den Zugriff auf den Rechner einzuschraenken (wird nur von "eher schwierigen" Kindern genutzt). Ausserdem suche ich noch nach einer Loesung filtern von Internetseiten. 100%ig geht das natuerlich nicht, aber so fit sind die kids hier nicht unbedingt..
<dakira> Weiss da jmd was?
<Deem> dakira: das filtern macht man afaik über einen proxy
<sunset_NOVA> cusaro: klingt fast so
<cusaro> sunset_NOVA: nur was bringt mysql dazu durchzudrehen. anfragen sind es nicht weil der server nur zum entwicklen benutzt wird und keine besucher hat
<sunset_NOVA> cusaro: könnte sein, dass MySQL den Index irgendwie neu berechnet. Aber bei MySQL muss ich leider passen.
<dakira> Deem: jo... aber kennst du da ne halbwegs sinnvolle loesung? es geht hauptsaechlich darum, dass ich "grob" pr0n filtern will und den zugriff auf bestimmte sites komplett sperren will (wie facebook).
<cusaro> sunset_NOVA: ich mach mich mal auf die suche. vielen dank für die hilfe bis hierher
<rumpe1> dakira, das hier klingt doch ganz nett: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510
<cusaro> dakira: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kinder
<rumpe1> mit GUI :D
<dakira> rumpe1, cusaro: danke! Ich persoenlich bin ja gegen filterung. Aber Aufsicht ist hier nicht zu 100% moeglich.. und die alternative waere gar kein internet fuer die kids..
<rumpe1> ... gegen filterung, aber .... <-  ergibt keinen sinn :)
<dakira> rumpe1: siehe OT-channel
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 > Podcasts zeigt in der Schaltfläche "Podcasts" hinter dem Namen "Podcasts" noch an die Zahl '30'. Was bedeutet diese Zahl?
<brot> warscheinlich die ungelesenen einträge des podcasts.
<bullgard4> brot: Das kann nicht stimmen, denn im rechten oberen Teilfesnter steht: "Alle Podcasts (0)."
<basti> hallo. kurze frage: gibt es seit den letzten updates probleme mit usb und speichermedien? bei mir wird bei dem aktuellen kernel (2.6.32-27) ein mp3 player mit flash disk und ein ipod nicht mehr richtig eingebunden bzw gar nicht. der andere rechner mit einer älteren version (kenne ich grade nicht)  gibt es keine probleme dahingehend
<basti> um genauer zu sein: der ipod wird immer unter /media/usb0 gemountet und kann nur als root entfernt werden. steht angeblich in fstab, ist dort aber nicht zu finden. der andere mp3 player funktioniert gar nicht. meldung: "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<bullgard4> basti: Ich nehme an, Du sprichst von Maverick. "gibt es seit den letzten updates probleme mit usb und speichermedien?" <-- bei mir nicht.
<BuZZ-T> 2.6.32. aktuell klingt nicht nach Maverick
<bullgard4> '~$ uname -r; 2.6.35-24-generic'
<BuZZ-T> dito
<bullgard4> basti:  Dein Kernel ist der aktuelle für Lucid. 
<bullgard4> basti:  Auch unter Lucid habe ich keine aktuellen Probleme mit USB und Speichermedien nach den letzten Kernel-Aktualisierungen.
<basti> gar nicht gesehen, dass es schon maverick gibt, werde ich mal updaten und schauen was passiert
<bullgard4> basti: Vorher Backup machen!
<Protector1981> öhm...Maverick gibts schon ne ganze Weile :D gibt ja schon bald wieder ne neue :P
<rumpe1> natty gibts auch schon.... als experimental-alpha :>
<Protector1981> ja des schon klar, aber ich meinte eine neue "stable" :D
<_pingu> Ich hab "Aktivität Arbeitsfläche entfernen" geclickt. Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen?
<bullgard4> _pingu: In welchem Programm hast Du das geklickt?
<_pingu> Auf dem Desktop von Kub10.04
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Gibt's eine Möglichkeit crontabs in Abständen von weniger als einer Minute laufen zu lassen?
<fr00d> Ich meien es gab eine Notation, mit der ich sagen konnte wie oft ich einen Cronjob innerhalb der jeweils angegebenen Zeiteinheit ausführen möchte, aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.
<Protector1981> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron#Examples
<sulumar> Morgen
<frage> hi zusammen, ich hab da mal ne frage: auf meinem samsung netbook läuft die netbook eiditon lucid lynx (10.04) Ich wollte mir nun mal testweise die unityoberfläche installieren über die ppa von canonical und benutzte diese anleitung ( http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/ ) leider kommt bei mir beim letzten schritt immer wieder die fehlermeldung, dass das paket unity nicht gefunden werden
<rumpe1> frage, guck bei der ausgabe von apt-get update mal, ob das relevante ppa erfolgreich abgefragt wurde
<ppq> frage, "Update: This does not seem to be working now."
<ppq> steht ganz oben
<frage> da steht überall ign vor den ppa
<frage> wo steht das, ppq?
<rumpe1> frage, tjo... dann ist das umgezogen/whatever
<ppq> frage, in deinem digitizor.com link. in dem ppa gibt es kein unity für ubuntu 10.04.
<frage> habt ihr sonst ne idee, wie das momentan machbar ist?
<rumpe1> würde eine ubuntu-version nehmen, die das von haus aus in den quellen hat
<rumpe1> beim selber bauen ist die frage, ob sich das wirklich lohnt.... 
<frage> ich will es halt nur testen, wenns mir nicht gefällt behalte ich die alte version
<ppq> --> live-cd
<frage> leider kein cd laufwerk 
<rumpe1> ppq, welche live-cd bietet das eigentlich?
<rumpe1> frage, ich denke, daß das in den quellen von 10.10 drin sein müßte... also vielleicht ein liveUSB-stick mit ausreichend reserviertem platz für installationen
<frage> mh, ja. ich denke so werde ich es wohl machen
<rumpe1> hmm... hat die netbook-remix-liveCD unity?
<frage> die 10.10er schon
<Protector1981> joar rumpe1 in 10.10 isses bei
<rumpe1> schauschau
<Protector1981> hab grad via apt-cache search geschaut
<Protector1981> netbook-launcher - transitional package
<Protector1981> unity - Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<Protector1981> unity-dbg - Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition - debugging symbols
<rumpe1> ähm... ich meine, bootet die liveCD von UNR in unity rein?
<Protector1981> müsste
<rumpe1> hm.... wär ja noch schlimmer ^^  (ot)
<Protector1981> ansonsten eben die nachfolgende Version nehmen, dann bootet sogar die Desktop in Unity :P
<rumpe1> von der natty-alpha gibts doch noch garkeine liveCD, oder?  (wird immer mehr ot)
<Protector1981> doch und jetzt ot ende :D
<rumpe1> stattgegeben ^^
<frage> schon jemand unity aufm netbook getestet? stellen sich webseiten tatsächlich so schlecht dar, dass man in der horizontalen scrollen muss?
<rumpe1> frage, jop.. habs ganze drei minuten ausgehalten
<frage> äußerst eklig
<raut3> o hai
<frage> also bleib ich wohl doch vorerst bei der "klassischen" ansicht
<rumpe1> lahm und hässlich.... aber gut, daß muß jeder für selber einschätzen
<Protector1981> frage: das hat aber m.M.n nix mit Unity oder sonst was zu tun, sondern mit der Auflösung der Netbooks :D
<Protector1981> aber des is ebenfalls OT :D
<rumpe1> unity ist ot? :)
<Protector1981> nein, aber das hor scrolling bei netbooks :P
<rumpe1> mit ubuntu drauf?
<frage> Protector1981: naja, die dock bleibt ja am rand des desktops permanent da. und da die meisten seiten mix 1024pixel haben
<frage> hat das nicht unbedingt was mit der auflösung zu tun
<Protector1981> ich hab selbst nen netbook und da muss ich ebenfalls hor scrollen bei einigen seiten
<frage> sondern mit einer permanenten bar an der seite
<rumpe1> frage, f11 geht da hoffentlich  noch... hm... nicht getestet
<Protector1981> naja...der netbook-launcher is fürn arsch
<rumpe1> ich hab 480 vertikal... da braucht man sogar alt+doppelklick für manche dialoge ^^
<Protector1981> unity selbst geht
<Protector1981> weil, bei unity kannste ja die seitenleiste ausblenden lassen
<Protector1981> geht aber immo glaub nur mit natty
<frage> das wollte doch canonical eben genau nicht, dass man sie ausblenden kann
<frage> also, wenn man die ausblenden lassen kann, würde ich mir es nochmal überlegen, aber ohne... 
<Protector1981> ansonsten weder das eine noch das andere und einfach xfce installieren oder e17
<frage> nun gut, werde mal unity ausprobieren über n externes laufwerk und dann mal shauen
<frage> danke für die hlife
<frage> und bis bald
<mtron> hallo! ich versuche gerade einen nfs share der über avahi im lokalen netzwerk verkündet wird auf einem client zu mounten. Hat das jemand schon hinbekommen?
<mtron> ich kann den share über das zeroconf service discovery am client sehen, aber wenn ich es öffne
<mtron> passiert nix :(
<mtron> "No plugin to handle _nfs._tcp"
<mtron> Heisst das nautilus unterstützt avahi nfs shares gar nicht?
<ubun-tu> ich will fotos, die auf einer externen festplatte sind, mit f-spot verwalten. Die Ordnerstruktur soll aber erhalten bleiben, und die f-spot datenbank soll auch auf die externe Festplatte. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen? mit ChangePath krieg ich die db irgendwie nur ins homeverzeichnis verlegt
<emryz> tach zusammen
<emryz> wollte meinen cursor in ubuntu wechseln, geht leider nicht, weder über einstellungen-->erscheinungsbild-->anpassen->zeiger noch über gcursor. was könnte ich tun?
<k1l> emryz: was heisst: geht nicht?
<k1l> unter deiner ersten adresse solltest das ändern können, wenn das theme da nicht rumfuscht.
<emryz> k1l: nunja, der zeiger ändert sich nicht. standart ubtunu zeiger. es passiert nix, reagiert nix. ich kann knöpfe drücken wie ich will, aber es kommt keine reaktion
<emryz> k1l: warte ich poste eben was
<chrisX> hey
<chrisX> kann ich ne iso direkt mit grub2 booten?
<emryz> k1l: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399669/
<emryz> das sagt mir gksu gcursor
<k1l> also gcursor kannste mal in die tonne kloppen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcursor/+bug/152719
<k1l> emonkey: änder mal das theme udn schau obs bei einem anderen geht
<emryz> emonkey?
<k1l> s/emonkey/emryz/
<shetlandpony> k1l meant: emryz: änder mal das theme udn schau obs bei einem anderen geht
<emryz> ne, geht leider auch nicht :/
<emryz> hab 3 verschiedene ausprobiert
<emryz> najut, is zwar schade, aber nicht weltbewegend. 
<emryz> trotzdem danke @ k1l
<Lemmiwinks> hallo, habe ein problem mit googlemail und evolution
<Lemmiwinks> wenn ich eine mail lösche ist sie sofort ganz weg und wird nicht in den papierkorb verschoben
<Lemmiwinks> bei meinem hotmail account passiert das nicht
<Lemmiwinks> verbinde mich zu googlemail über smtp+
<bullgard4> Lemmiwinks: Das Löschen einer E-Mail in Evolution und in GoogleMail erfolgt ganz anders. Warum nennst Du das in einem Atemzug?
<Lemmiwinks> bullgard4: sorry ich hab deine Frage nicht ganz verstanden
<bullgard4> Lemmiwinks: Hm. Was hast Du denn nicht verstanden?
<Lemmiwinks> bullgard4: Was meinst du damit, dass das Löschen einer Mail in Evolution und in Googlemail ganz anders funktioniert?
<bullgard4> Lemmiwinks: Diese beiden Programme sind sehr unterschiedlich. Wenn das eine Programm nicht richtig funktioniert, dann ist das kein Grund, daß das andere auch nicht funktioniert. Du solltest die Ursachen des Fehlverhaltens für beide Programme unabhängig voneinander untersuchen.
<Lemmiwinks> bullgard4: Wieso Programme? Ich rufe meine Mails mit Evolution ab und das sowohl für meinen Googlemail als auch für meinen Hotmail Account
<Lemmiwinks> bzw verwalte die Mails mit Evolution
<bullgard4> Lemmiwinks: Aha. Nun habe ich Dein System besser verstanden. Ich verwende Evolution nicht auf diese Weise. Deshalb kann ich Dir nicht gut helfen.
<Lemmiwinks> bullgard4: Oke, danke trotzdem für die Mühe ;)
<b34bb> Lemmiwinks: was ist denn dein problem?
<Lemmiwinks> b34bb: Mails meines googlemail accounts die ich in Evolution lösche, werden nicht erst in den Papierkorb, weder lokal noch serverseitig, verschoben sondern sofort komplett gelöscht
<k1l> Lemmiwinks: dann schau mal die kontoeinstellungen durch. bei thunderbird kann man das einstellen, wo gelöscht mails landen
<Lemmiwinks> bei Evolution hab ich das leider nicht gefunden, nur für gesendete Mails oder Drafts
<b34bb> oder wenn du mit firefox auf den mailacc zugreifst da kanst du sowas auch einstellen
<b34bb> bei profieleinstellungen oder maileinstellungen
<b34bb> vllt übernimmt evolution die einstellungen vom server
<bullgard4> Lemmiwinks: Evolution > Edit > Preferences > (Evolution Preferences) > General > (For deleted mail:) "Empty trash folders on exit" darf nicht angehakt sein.
<uicz> hi! ich habe auf einer box gdm mit aktiviertem xdmcp und auf einer anderen box versuche ich mich mit "xnest :2 -display :0" einzuloggen, erhalte aber nur einen black screen. was mache ich falsch?
<Lemmiwinks> b34bb: bei Google Mail selber hab ich leider keine Einstellungen gefunden
<Lemmiwinks> bullgard4: Häckchen ist nicht gesetzt
<uicz> mit -query natürlich
<b34bb> Lemmiwinks: hat der tipp von bullgard geholfen?
<Lemmiwinks> b34bb: leider nicht
<b34bb> Lemmiwinks: vllt hast du in den generellen löscheinstellungen aktiviert dass alle dateien sofort entfernt und nicht nur gelösch werden?
<Lemmiwinks> b34bb: vielleicht frage ich mal bei Google direkt nach
<bullgard4> Lemmiwinks: Du könntest Dich mit dem Netzwerk irc.gimp.org verbinden und den Kanal#evolution abonnieren. Dort sind im Topic gute Evolution-Hilfen aufgelistet. Du kannst auch dort die Frage noch einmal stellen. In diesem Kanal sind zuweilen sehr gute Evolution-Fachleute. Manchmal muß man aber lange auf Antwort warten.
<sulumar_> P
<b34bb> P?
<Lemmiwinks> b34bb: bei einem anderen SMTP account funktioniert es tadelos
<Lemmiwinks> bullgard4: Danke für den Tipp!
<k1l> Lemmiwinks: smtp ist nur fürs senden. fürs holen ist entweder imap oder pop3
<Lemmiwinks> k1l: entschuldige, ich meinte imap
<Lemmiwinks> allerdings benutzte ich bei googlemail IMAP+, bei dem anderen normales IMAP
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 > Podcasts > <ein spezieller Podcast> > Podcast(s) herunterladen lädt per Default in das Verzeichnis ~/Podcasts. Wie kann ich dieses Verzeichnis (auf Dauer) ändern? 
<Lemmiwinks> vielleicht ist das das problem
<Lemmiwinks> Nein, hat leider nichts gebracht es auf IMAP umzustellen
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich suche ein Programm für ubuntu, mit dem ich Bildschirmvideos machen kann, am besten natürlich mit Ton über Mikro. Kann mir irgendjemand eins empfehlen?
<Frickelpit> recordmydesktop
<b34bb> NTQgtkrecordmydesktop
<b34bb> sry
<ppq> NTQ, och, das hättest du jetzt auch googeln können :)
<b34bb> ppq: IRC is kürzer ;)
<ppq> <Y\N> irc is just a google frontend with more insults
<ppq> nich wahr :)
<NTQ> ich hab gegoogelt. aber das hab ich noch nicht gefunden. nur irgendwelchen andern krams, der mich nicht zugesagt hat. na ich schau mir das mal an. danke jedenfalls
<b34bb> no problem
<apricot> ich hab openfirexxx.deb heruntergeladen. Installiere ich das am Besten mit apt-get,aptitude,dpkg,.., oder etwas anderem ? 
<b34bb> doppelklick, mit Gdebi
<apricot> bin halt rpm von Suse gewöhnt  :)
<ppq> apricot, oder 'sudo dpkg -i paket.deb'
<apricot> danke 
<apricot> Gdebi ? ist das ein Gnome Proggin ?
<b34bb> ja
<ppq> programm heißt das :p
<b34bb> ein grafischer manager zur installation von .deb-Paketen
<apricot> jaja  :)
<b34bb> oder plugin
<b34bb> eins von beidem
<b34bb> nicht beides
<b34bb> ;)
<Tiefflieger> Hi, habe eine Frage zur Konsole: Ich weiß, was "ein_befehl &" macht, er koppelt den Prozeß von "ein_befehl" von der aktuellen Konsole ab. Ich weiß, was "ein_befehl > output.log" macht, es leitet die Standardausgabe des Befehls in die Datei um. Aber was macht "ein_befehl &> output.log" ?
<apricot> in Suse hab ich halt rpm-Pakete, die ich mit Yast installieren kann
<Tiefflieger> Der Befehl wird zumindest nicht von der Konsole abgekoppelt
<Frickelpit> NTQ: das zauberwort ist 'screencast', da findest du dann etwas mehr zum thema ;)
<rumpe1> Tiefflieger, laut man bash: " >>word 2>&1"
<rumpe1> äh... ist identisch zu &>word
<rumpe1> oder >&word
<ppq> Tiefflieger, das & hat in dem fall etwas mit der umleitung zu tun, nicht mit dem prozess
<rumpe1> Tiefflieger, stdin und stdout werden nach datei word umgeleitet
<NTQ> Frickelpit: ja, das wort hab ich natürlich nicht benutzt ;)
<Tiefflieger> ppq: man muß nur wissen, wo man suchen soll :-) Dankeschön
<NTQ> aber ich hab da jetzt auch schon ein problem nach einem kurzen testlauf. das video wird fast doppelt so schnell abgespielt, wenn ich es mir nachher anschaue
<Tiefflieger> rumpe1: stdin? wie soll das denn gehen?
<ppq> Tiefflieger, ist aber als unwissender wirklich etwas unintuitiv, stimmt schon
<Tiefflieger> rumpe1: Gleichzeitig in eine Datei schreiben und aus ihr lesen?
<rumpe1> tja, da guckste ^^
<b34bb> NTQ: vllt geschwindigkeit am player reduzieren, oder mit nem bearbeitungsprogramm langsamer machen?
 * rumpe1 überlegt, wie er vertuschen kann, daß er stdin und stderr verwechselt hat
<Tiefflieger> ppq: Naja bin einfach nicht darauf gekommen, "man *"  ist sonst wohlbekannt
<Tiefflieger> :)
<Tiefflieger> das klingt schon logischer :)
<NTQ> b34bb: Der Ton hat ja die richtige Geschwindigkeit. Nur das Bild rast an einem vorbei.
<Tiefflieger> danke euch beiden für die schnelle Hilfe
<b34bb> NTQ: vielleicht ist auch in den einstellungen von reckordmydesktop?
<NTQ> ich hatte echtzeit-encoding an. ich versuche es gerade ohne. jetzt dauert das abschließen der aufnahme ziemlich lange
<b34bb> das ist glaub ich normal
<b34bb> NTQ: Klappts?
<NTQ> b34bb: Ohne echtzeit-kodierung gehts
<NTQ> dann dauert halt nur das nachträgliche kodieren länger. aber damit kann man ja leben
<b34bb> tonspur stimmt?
<NTQ> ja
<b34bb> ja fett
<NTQ> 8,2 MB OGG-Video für 27 Sekunden bei 1680x1050 pixel
<b34bb> krass
<NTQ> die qualität ist super und die prozessor-last ist zwar auf einem core sehr hoch, aber niedrig genug um gleichzeitig ein flash-video im browser abzufilmen ^^
<NTQ> ich bin begeistert :)
<b34bb> :)
<NTQ> ui, 93°C Core Temperature
<b34bb> mahlzeit
<NTQ> jaja, ich weiß. ich sollte mal wieder reinigen ^^
<b34bb> bei 100 kackt er a
<b34bb> *ab
<Tiefflieger> Noch eine ganz andere Frage: Ich syncronisiere meinen PC mit meinem Laptop über unison (was soweit ich weiß rsynq verwendet). Spricht etwas dagegen, den kompletten "~/.gconf" Ordner zu synchronisieren? Z.b. weil dort irgendwelche Hardware-spezifischen Dinge gespeichert werden oder so, aber das ist doch nicht der Fall, oder?
<rumpe1> Tiefflieger, klingt nach  ner guten Idee. Probiers einfach  mal aus :)
<Tiefflieger> rumpe1: naja, da stecken schon sehr sehr viele Konfigurationsdateien drin, und ich will mir nicht das System zerschießen
<Tiefflieger> bevor ich das mache, sicher ich auf jedenfall den Ordner *G* aber trotzdem wollt ich hier mal fragen, ob da was aus eurer Sicht dagegenspricht
<rumpe1> Tiefflieger, dann mach backup ... oder mounte was anderes drüber, das du dann synchronisierst
<rumpe1> Tiefflieger, mehr als X kann kaum flöten gehen
<Tiefflieger> oder ich merk innem halben Jahr, wenn die Backups schon wieder gelöscht sind, plötzlich, daß das keine gute Idee war.
<mgolisch> hm
<hblum> hi
<hblum> i needhelp hopw do i mount a drive not a folder ?
<Frickelpit> ,german? hblum
<shetlandpony> hblum: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<hblum> ok deutsch
<ppq> ,mount? hblum 
<shetlandpony> hblum, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<hblum> er na ja mit nautilus
<hblum> warum kann ich mit nautilus nur ordner und keine laufwerke freigeben?
<raut3> http://www.trendopfer.de/wahrheit/2009/08/wenn-unternehmen-twittern/ hahah
<k1l> ,ot? raut3 
<shetlandpony> raut3: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Deem> kann man mit dem parted von hardy auch ext3 erstellen?
<sash_> wieso nicht?
<ppq> Deem, wieso sollte man mit einem partitionieringsprogramm ein dateisystem erstellen wollen? dafür gibts mkfs
<raut3> heult doch ihr nerds :D
<sash_> ext3 sollte hardy standard-dateisystem sein
<ppq> ...
<Fuchs> hmm, das wird nicht lange hinhalten, das muss ich mal anpassen ...
<hblum> hardy heron ist ein os ;=)
<Deem> ppq: parted kann durchaus auch mkfs
<Deem> aber das parted mag mir irgendwie kein ext3 erstellen... egal wieoft ich da auch ext3 eingebe. er erstellt mir immer wieder ein ext2
<hblum> wie kann ich nochmal den grafik cache löschen und x neu startetn ?
<k1l> hblum: ausloggen
<k1l> "abmelden" heisst es genau genommen
<hblum> er läasst mcih nicht, ich habe nur terminal (ssh)
<k1l> also fürs terminal sollte gar kein x von nöten sein
<hblum> richtig, ich würde das terminal gerne wieder haben ;=)
<rumpe1> o.O
<rumpe1> ja, was jetzt?
<hblum> nach update auf 8.10 bootert nbur nocch ss
<hblum> SSH
<rumpe1> ssh bootet? ja, wo bootet es denn hin?
<hblum> zu einem ssh termianl
<hblum> ;=)
<rumpe1> ich versteh nur bahnhof
<hblum> TERMINAL
<rumpe1> jaja... du willst wieder ein terminal haben und es bootet nur ssh.... was auch immer das bedeuten mag ^^
<hblum> also desktop schwarz, ich komme nur remote dran
<rumpe1> hm....   sudo service gdm restart ?
<hblum> ohne sudo ;=)
<rumpe1> ach
<sash_> hblum: ati-grafikkarte, alt? so etwa 3-4 jahre alt?
<Fuchs> statt ins Blaue zu schiessen: 
<hblum> lief aber vor update von 10.04 nach 10.10 ja
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Deem> ppq: also mit mkfs.ext3 funktioniert das wunderprächtig :D
<Deem> mich wundert allerdings warum parted das nicht mag...
<drakooner> Heya! Frage: in OOo 3.2 auf Lucid Lynx (ubuntu) wechselt wenn ich z.B. in einer Tabelle in ein Feld wechsle mit einer Aufzählung der Fokus auf das aufploppende "Fenster" "Nummerierung und Aufzählungszeichen". Mit der Folge: das alles was ich tippe im nirgendwo verschwindent, bis ich wieder daran denke in das eigentliche Textfenster zu klicken. Das ist ärgerlich und ich weiß nicht wie und wo was daran zu ändern wäre. Kann mir jemand
<dadrc> ,512? drakooner 
<shetlandpony> drakooner: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<drakooner> Sorry, das letzte Mal als ich versucht habe mich kurz zu fassen, kam: welche Version, dass ist zu wenig Info… 
<dadrc> ajo, manchmal muss man dann eben doch 2 zeilen draus machen
<dadrc> Es hörte jedenfalls mit "Kann mir jeman" auf
<rumpe1> drakooner, schon in #openoffice.org-de probiert?
<drakooner> Ich habe unter OOo einen Fokuswechsel, wenn ich in ein Feld mit Nummerierung wechsle … Tipps, wo ich was drehen kann?
<jokrebel> re
<drakooner> rumpe1: Mach ich, falls Ihr keine idee habt – wäre aber schoffel es gleich zu tun, da ich jetzt schon hier gefragt habe.
<Trasherk> Wie kann man in Latex einen anklickbaren inhaltesverzeichnis erstellen?
<rumpe1> drakooner, wieso? ist doch komlett andere baustelle.
<hblum> mag mir jemand sagen wie ich grafisch mit nautilus laufwerke freigebe? ordner freigeben geht, steht die antwort wirklich in der mount anleitung ? 
<drakooner> crosspostings sind trotzdem fragwürdig
<dadrc> drakooner, die da drüben haben wahrscheinlich wikrlich ahnung, wir würden nur raten
<Fuchs> hblum: wenn Ordner freigeben geht, was moechtest Du dann noch mehr? 
<drakooner> okay. … hblum: was für Freigaben?
<drakooner> samba?
<hblum> er top lufwerk
<Fuchs> hblum: Laufwerke werden immer in Ordner gemountet
<dadrc> *hust* /media *hust*
<Fuchs> also gib einfach den Ordner frei, wo es hingemountet wird. Wo ist das Problem? 
<hblum> /media/sba1
<Fuchs> dann gib das frei, wenn Du die Rechte dazu hast
<drakooner> Ich würd dem Laufwerk einen Namen geben… Labels oder so
<Fuchs> wobei es imo etwas unsinnig ist, temporaere Datentraeger freizugeben
<hblum> ich hatte gehofft, daß ich das wissen um media nicht anwenden muß 
<hblum> ganz blöde frage kann samba schon active directoty 2003?
<hblum> DIRECTORY
<dadrc> hblum, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Winbind
<hblum> oh meine helden, danke euch allen
<schweegi> woran kann es liegen, wenn ubuntu einen archos mp4 player als cd-laufwerk erkennt statt eines wechseldatenträgers?
<Trasherk> schweegi, an der Hardware? Google hilft dir?
<Trasherk> Wie kann man in Latex einen anklickbaren Inhaltesverzeichnis erstellen?
<Fuchs> \tableofcontents
<dadrc> Trasherk, Stichwort hyperref
<Fuchs> dazu vielleicht noch   \usepackage[pdftex]{hyperref}
<Trasherk> Fuchs, das klappt 1A, bloß nun macht er nun so ein rotten Rahmen
<Trasherk> um die links herum
<Fuchs> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399670/
<sonotos> moin, kann das sein, dass es ubuntu abschmiert wenn man ein usbheadset verwendet?
<dadrc> sonotos, nein
<sonotos> hab mir heute eins gekauft
<Deem> was muss man doch gleich alles mounten, damit man im chroot arbeiten kann? und wie krieg ich das da rein? mit mount wohl kaum...
<Fuchs> Deem: doch
<sonotos> vorhin is ubuntu erste ingefrohren und danach irgendwas abgeschmiert so dass mein gtk nach version 1.0 aussieht
<Fuchs> Deem: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6  
<Deem> gentoo :D
<Fuchs> und?
<Trasherk> Fuchs, klappt 1A, du bist ein Latex Guru :-D
<Fuchs> Trasherk: lange nicht, ich habe nur eine Thesis und zwei Arbeiten damit geschrieben und kann die Grundlagen
<sonotos> dadrc: scheint aber genau dann zu passieren wenn im flashplayer ein neues lied kommt
<Trasherk> Fuchs, hab vorhin auch meine erste Arbeit damit geschrieben. Die Ausgabe ist TOP. Mit openoffice wäre es echt umständlich
<dadrc> sonotos, das mag ja sein, so generisch ist es trotzdem falsch. 
<Deem> Fuchs: nichts. da stand genaudas, was ich wissen musste :D danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<sonotos> dadrc: nun dass es nicht unmittelbar daran liegt dachte ich mir auch, aber es scheint wohl irgendwie mit dem problem zu tun zu haben, vermutlich dass ich deswegen von analog auf digital umstellen musste oder sowas
<sonotos> bin ja hier um hielfe bei der suche nach dem tatsächlichen problem zu bekommen
<dadrc> sonotos, auf jeden Fall brauchen wir dann Informationen... 
<dadrc> Versionen, beteiligte Programme, seit wann passiert das, etc.
<sonotos> k sekunde ich schreib das mal kurz in nen nopaste bevor ich hier den chan zumüll
<sonotos> http://pastebin.de/13774
<Deem> wie kann ich denn aus grub das recovery system auf meinem usbstick booten? oder das system, dass auf sda1 liegt?
<sash_> Deem: die grub-einträge für bestehende systeme angucken und bearbeiten
<sash_> und es wäre auch recht interessant zu wissen, ob du grub1 oder 2 nutzt
<Deem> sash_: grub1. ich hab ja keine grub einträge erstellt.. hab beim bootstrapen vergessen ein update-grub zu machen :D
<dadrc> sonotos, hast du mal in den üblichen Logs geguckt?
<sonotos> hm wusste das ich was vergessen hab, mom
<sash_> Deem: geh in die grub shell, gib ein root (hd0,0) <enter> kernel /pfad/zum/kernel root=/dev/sda1 <enter> initrd /pfad/zur/initrd
<sonotos> Jan 12 19:38:52 sodesk kernel: [ 2170.042210] usb 1-1.4.2: device descriptor read/64, error -32 hm
<sash_> Deem: natürlich angepasst. tab-completion gibts auch, nur hinter dem pfad zum kernel, beim root=/bla nicht mehr
<sash_> am ende musste, glaub ich, noch boot eingeben und bestätogen
<sonotos> http://pastebin.de/13778 hm da habens wirs scheins
<sonotos> damn
<dadrc> sonotos, hmmhm. Übersteigt meine Kenntnisse, tut mir leid. Aber vielleicht kommst du ja mit der Fehlermeldung da schon weiter.
<sonotos> na ja, mir ist jetzt klar was passiert, mit ein paar klicks wird das nicht zu beheben sein
<sonotos> da muss ich wohl nen anderen kernel versuchen
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Wie kann ich denn die Kodierung einer Textdatei herausfinden?
<sonotos> NTQ: in nem texteditor öffnen und schaun was der entdeckt haben will
<NTQ> sonotos: naja, ich habs in gedit geöffnet und er zeigt es an. aber wo steht dann die kodierung der datei?
<sonotos> NTQ: versuch mal kate
<NTQ> sonotos: ich habs schon. man muss nur mit der maus auf dem reiter bleiben
<sonotos> keine ahnung wo dies bei gedit versteckt haben
<sonotos> ah ok
<NTQ> danke trotzdem
<sonotos> wieder was gelernt
<blubby> hi, ich benutze Ubuntu auf Englisch, aber die Kurzbeschreibungen im Softwarecenter sind auf Deutsch. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt? 
<jokrebel> blubby: doch noch irgend ein Sprachpaket oder vielleicht auch die Zeitzone?
<PlaYaUnited> Hallo, kann man auch mehrere reverse dns einträge ptr setzen für subdomains z.b ip ptr domain ip ptr subdomain.domain.tld?
<blubby> naja, das deutsche Sprachpaket ist installiert, aber sollte es nicht überall das gleiche benutzen?
<blubby> es stört mich nicht großartig, ich hab mich nur grad gewundert, als es mir aufgefallen ist
<blubby> und es sind auch nur die kurzen Beschreibungen in der Übersicht auf deutsch, alles andere ist englisch :)
<dirty-harry> hey, reverse sercure vnc mit ssvnc und ultravnc ___ kennt sich da wer aus?
<richyw> hey irgendwie ist meine root partition fast voll, weiß aber nicht welche pakete ich löschen kann, also ich weiß nicht welche ich noch brauche gibts da ne möglichkeit das aufzulisten was ich schon lange nicht mehr benutzt habe?
<rumpe1> richyw, sudo apt-get clean (?)
<LupusE> ich denke nicht, dass du es verstanden hast.
<LupusE> WAS ist voll? und wieviel muss man dazu installieren?
<LupusE> keine antwort ist auch ... hmm keine antwort.
<richyw> lupuse: wenn du mich meinst, ich weiß nicht genau was du mit WAS meinst, habe nur noch 1,3GB frei und ab und zu zeigt der mir an das nur noch 300MB frei sind
<Wedelwolf> hrm. Ubuntu netbook hat wohl irgendwo noch einen wurm drin
<LupusE> schnall ich nicht. hast du nun 1,3gb frei oder 300mb? ... ggf solltest du tmp mal kontrollierne.
<richyw> habe 1,3GB frei con 10GB, aber wenn ich etwas länger am rechner sitze dann kommt irgendwann die meldung das da nur noch 300 frei sind. dann mach ich neustart und es sind wieder 1,3GB. Will jetzt eigendlich nur ein wenig platz schaffe in dem ich packete lösche die ich nicht brauche, weiß aber nicht welche ich jetzt löschen kann
<LupusE> ... schau nach /tmp ...
<LupusE> und WIE macht man 10gb root voll?
<Tiefflieger> richyw: 1. papierkorp leeren 2. in der konsole folgendes ausführen: "sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove" 3. Starte mal "Anwendungen->Zubehör->Festplattenbelegung analysieren" Lies dort mal deinen home ordner ein, dann siehst du, was viel Platz verbraucht
<LupusE> ggf willst du mal /var/cache/apt/archives/ kontrollieren (groesse).
<Tiefflieger> LupusE: ich glaube nicht, daß er wirklich von "/root" spricht, eher von "/"
<LupusE> Tiefflieger: das muss er selbst zusammenbasteln. nach 4 bier darf man wohl tippen wa sman 'sagt'.
<Tiefflieger> sicher :)
<frank> moin
<olli86> Hallo, kann mir jemand erklären warum ich nicht pro Ordner eine eigene umask setzen kann?, wenn ich die festlege wird sie immer x zweige nach oben vererbt, so bringt mir die Funktion nichts
<richyw> hey tiefflieger hat recht ich meine ''/'' ist das nicht die root partition?? die von euch oben
<richyw> angegebenen ordner sind entweder leer oder nur 3 mb groß
<frank> Weiß jemand wie ich "Windows Media Audio 9" zum lärmen bring? Ich hab' Totem, VLC und MPlayer probiert. MPlayer Output ist hier: http://nopaste.info/fc8e3a8895.html
<frank> Totem sagt es gibt keinen Codec für ihn, VLC sagt er kann das nicht und ich kann nichts daran ändern, und MPlayer sagt man solle es beim kompilieren einschalten, habe allerdings das Binärpaket von MPlayer
<olli86> frank: versuchs mal mit den gstreamer-plugins vielleicht ist der passende codec da drinnen
<frank> olli86: Hab schon die ~good, ~bad und ~ugly installiert
<frank> olli86: die w64codecs fuer mplayer sind auch installiert
<Fussel> kann ach sein, dass das mit ner drm-lizens belastet ist
<frank> auf der mplayer homepage sind allerdings immer nur die essential-... codecs von dieser seite hier verlinkt: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<frank> da gibts ja auch noch andere
<frank> Fussel: wie krieg ich die dann rein?
<olli86> sonst guck ma ob du das paket win32-codecs findest, hab das grade bei google auf die schnelle gefunden, vielleicht hast ja glück
<Fussel> das willst du nicht frank , die lizensen sind meist teurer als das file wert ist
<frank> olli86: win32-codecs bringt mir ja nichts, wegen 64 bit, deshalb hab ich ja die w64codecs installiert
<Fussel> frank, am besten, ganz einfach die finger wech von wma und wmv lassen, nen anderen weg sehe ich da ned
<frank> Fussel: ? hier z.B.: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20100303.tar.bz2 ist eine "wma9dmod.dll" dabei, ziemlich genau das was ich brauche, frage nur wie ich die zum laufen bekomm. Gehen tut es wohl definitiv
<Fussel> die haben oft den drm-schutz
<olli86> ich würd versuchen den ganze kram mit sox oder so umzukonvertieren in mp3
<olli86> dann siehst ja spätestens ob die geschützt sind
<frank> Fussel: olli86 da ist kein drm schutz drauf, auf der quelle, definitiv. mir gehts auch drum die erstmal mplayer unterzuschieben, mehr nicht
<frank> dass er _prinzipiell_ in der lage ist nicht-drm wma9 zu decodieren. Das reicht mir schon
<Fussel> hm
<jokrebel_> re - schon der 2te Absturz meines PCs heute. 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<jokrebel_> warum läßt sich die .xsession-errors.old nicht mit dem Systemprotokollbetrachter öffnen? Mit gedit schon…
<oioioi> kp, aber so lang du sie öffnen kannst is doch die welt in ordnung oder?
<peachs> nabend
<peachs> habe ein problem!  ic h bekomme ein grub error 22  beim booten ,da geht absolt nix weiter . wie mach ich ein grub update bitte?
<peachs> bin  über ne live/cd hier
<apollo13> ,grub2?
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<apollo13> ^ so
<peachs> ja grub 2
<endstille> parted magic runter laden, und mit der supergrubdisc grub reparieren ;)
<apollo13> outch…
<apollo13> peachs: steht alles in meinem link…
<peachs> ok thx ich lese es mal
<Wedelviech> wow. WAs zur hölle war das o.o Laptop läuft, plötzlich ZACK alles down. einfach aus
<oioioi> stromversorung unterbrochen?
<Wedelviech> oioioi nein
<Wedelviech> Akku voll, netzteil dran
<oioioi> ich glaube nicht an softwareschuld, eher irgendein kontakt n wackler oder so
<Wedelviech> mit andren worten
<Wedelviech> laptop am a...?
<oioioi> keine ahnung wieso
<oioioi> nich zwingend
<oioioi> war er abnormal warm?
<peachs> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<oioioi> bei grub 2 musst du die gemoeuntete platte chrooten
<oioioi> gemacht?
<peachs> ne
<apollo13> peachs: du sollst die anleitung schon lesen
<oioioi> wenn du die platte gemountet hast, laut der naleitung glaubv in /mnt
<oioioi> dann musst du sudo chroot /mnt schrieben
<oioioi> und dann erst grub
<oioioi> glaub ich
<peachs> ok thx
<peachs> alles noch ein wenig neu
<apollo13> wird auch nicht reichen
<apollo13> dev und proc werden wahrscheinlich auch nötig sein
<peachs> ok weiter lesen ist angesagt
<oioioi> ja immer erst ganz lesen bevo rirgendwas anfangen hat sich bei mir als sinnvoll rausgestellt
<Wedelviech> oioioi ne er war in normalem gebrauch
<oioioi> mhm
<oioioi> ja jetzt geht er wieder normal?
<oioioi> du könntest versuchen im terminal gnome-system-log zu schireben und in den einzelnen logfiles schuaen ob da steht wieso
<peachs> ich reboote mal, werd mich überraschen lassen.
<peachs> bis gleich
<Wedelviech> oioioi jo er läuft wieder normal
<oioioi> ja hast du di rmal doie logs angeschaut?
<oioioi> ob da was stranges is?
<Wedelviech> ich guck
<oioioi> kk
<Wedelviech> aber nun geh ich kurz duschen sonst kriegt dieser tag keinen abend </ot>
<oioioi> ich hüpf mal in die wanne^^^^
<oioioi> also ich bin auch ne weile weg:)
<oioioi> :D
<oioioi> zufälle ginbts...
<Fuchs> ,ot? danke
<shetlandpony> danke: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<P01nt3r> wie kann ich libgtk1.2 installieren?
<oioioi> welche version?
<oioioi> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libgtk1.2-dev???
<P01nt3r> danke, habs schon
<ppq> oioioi, packages.ubuntu.com funktioniert genau so, da muss man nich bei debian gucken :)
<x1o> hi wie aktiviere ich den netzwerkdienstfür ubuntu über bluetooth, also ich möchte meinen rechner als ap für mein handy nutzen nciht wie normalerweise umgekehrt
<oioioi> ja war des reste was google spuckte, sry
<Wedelviech> o,o und nu isser weg...
<Wedelviech> Meine logs sind luftleer was den absturz angeht <_<
<jokrebel_> Wedelviech: war nicht Supporter No.1
<Wedelviech> :o
<jokrebel_> Wedelviech: was meinst Du mit "luftleer"? Und _welche_ logs?
<Wedelviech> die, welche man mit gnome-system-log angezeigt kriegt
<k1l> Wedelviech: hitzeproblem?
<LupusE> x1o: du willst dir den bluez stack ansehen. und dann in /etc/bluetooth/ nachsehen.
<x1o> mmh da war ich schon
<k1l> Wedelviech: und die logs in /var/log wären da interessant oder die xsession-errors
<LupusE> x1o: was damals hcid.conf war ist heute main.conf.
<jokrebel_> Wedelviech: da gibts viele. Müssen wir raten? (Glaskugel polier)
<Wedelviech> ich hab alle duchgeguggt.... 
<LupusE> x1o: 'bluez pan maverick' hat ein paar eintraege im google.
<x1o> LupusE, also pan ist der zugang ins internet über den computer?
<LupusE> x1o: nein.
<jokrebel_> Wedelviech: Und "alle" Logs sind "luftleer"? Glaub ich nicht…
<Wedelviech> *abwink* 
<x1o> LupusE, weißt du wie das geht?
<LupusE> x1o: soll ich dir was zum zu bett gehen vorlesen oer lieber ueber die strasse helfen?
<x1o> mmh ne mir das passende stichwort geben LupusE 
<LupusE> downgrade zu bluez3.x. und den PISCAN bug fixen.
<LupusE> x1o: oben steht fett und breit und gross und blinkend das passende stichwort PAN. aber pan ist nicht der dienst um internet zu sharen, das ist routing. wenn man pan hat (oh, wofuer steht das eigendlich?? Personal Area Network? ahhh!)
<LupusE> ... wenn man pan0 hat, dann kann man mit diesem device alles machen, was eth0 wlan0 ath0 wifi0 ... kann ... ahh! nu macht alles sinn. man beachte die limmitierungen eines pans gegenueber eines lan oder wlan.
<LupusE> mit nem handelsueblichen class2 chip wist du die 10m kaum ueberscheiten, nichtmal mit nem eizo class1 stick kommst du weiter, da du bitirektional rechnen muss.
<soulrebel> hallo, ich habe hier ein ubuntu 10.04. es gibt ein problem mit dem wlan, es yeigt an das eine verbindung hergestllt wurde aber ich kann nicht surfen oder eine webseite pingen. habe dann den rechner mit einem 10.10 usb stick gebootet -> selbes problem
<LupusE> und mit bt2.1+edr kommst du netto auch kaum ueber 1kbit. egal wass die werbung drauf schreibt. rechne von den tollen 3mbit gerne noch ein wenig fehlerkorrektur und protokoll overhead ab. dazu kommt noch die entferneung und die anzahl der geraete (mutzgeraete plus stoersender).
<soulrebel> mit meinem laptop komme ich aber ohne probleme in das wlan netz
<k1l> soulrebel: welcher chip bzw karte?
<LupusE> und was bringt dir das alles? nichts, da das ubuntu bluez4 in maverick kein pand mitliefert. also gehst du zueruec auf 3 (und fixed den pagescan) und/oder installierst den bluez4.x pand deamon.
<LupusE> doku lesen musst du so oder so. doof, nech? good luck.
<k1l> (lsusb oder lspci sagen dir was verbaut ist)
<k1l> soulrebel: support nur hier im channel
<LupusE> (ps zum fizen reicht ein 'hcitool hci0 piscan' mit rootrechten im preup des pand ... oder das pairen mittels externem wizzard, z.B. kdebluez ...)
<soulrebel> wie finde ich das heraus welcher chip oder welche karte hier verbaut ist?
<LupusE> soulrebel: aufschreuben, draufschauen.
<k1l> soulrebel: lspci oder lsusb
<soulrebel> Ralink Technology, /corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter .... spuckt mir 'lsusb' aus
<LupusE> soulrebel: ist das ein alice router?
<soulrebel> Arcor easy box a300
<LupusE> soulrebel: mach mal ein 'ping -c 1 google.de'
<LupusE> und zum vergleich ein 'ping -c 1 209.85.149.104'
<LupusE> wenn das letztere geht, das erste aber nicht, dann sind deine dns server hinueber.
<LupusE> und/oder falsch und/oder vergessen und/oder ...
<soulrebel> das erste geht nich das zweite geht
<soulrebel> was ist nun zu tun?
<LupusE> z.b. ein dns server zu setzen *rat*
<LupusE> +ist
<jokrebel_> .oO( und lsusb spuckt IMHO mehr (zB. ne ID ala xxxx:xxxx) aus als gepostet )
<frank> wie kann ich pulseaudio komplett loswerden so dass nacher noch alles geht?
<LupusE> jokrebel_: macht alles wenig sinn, wenn er den router pingen kann.
<Fuchs> frank: nicht. Gnome haengt inzwischen bei Ubuntu davon ab. 
<LupusE> ,soundprobleme? frank 
<shetlandpony> frank, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<soulrebel> ja id ist 148f:2573
<jokrebel_> LupusE: jou - war da aber noch nicht so klar (als ich zu tippen begann)
<LupusE> .oO das war die eingangsfeststellung ... )
<frank> Fuchs: LupusE: pulseaudio geht fuer 20-30 minuten und dann wieder nicht, mittlerweile hab ich mir nen shortcut fuer killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio& gemacht, das hilft, aber das kanns halt auch nicht sein auf dauer. Tritt verstaerkt aber nicht ausschließlich mit skype und flash auf 
<soulrebel> also wie setze ich den dns server?
<jokrebel_> sry - dann hab ich zu wenig weit zurückgescrollt…
<LupusE> soulrebel: das steht in der dokumentation zu dienem router.
<LupusE> soulrebel: du kqannst z.b. diese beiden nehmen: 80.237.196.2 194.95.202.198
<frank> etc/resolv.conf?
<LupusE> x10: gerne geschehen, nichts zu danken. gerne wieder.
<soulrebel> schreibe ich einfach in eine zeile die genannten yahlen 
<soulrebel> oder jede zahl in eine zeile 
<k1l> soulrebel: schau ins handbuch deines routers, da ists erklärt
<bolder> ok n8 das wird mir heut to much, muss morgen früh sehr früh raus
<soulrebel> seltsam thunderbird lässt sich nun benutzen aber firefox ist immer noch tot
<soulrebel> habe 2 zeilen in die resolv.conf datei eingetragen ... handbuch ist leider nicht mehr vorhanden
<hudo> habe noch 1500MB arbeits-speicher frei, trotzdem ist swap mit 100 MB belegt. Kann man veranlassen, das swap "geleert" wird und echter speicher benutzt wird ?
<k1l> hudo: nopaste bitte mal free -m
<k1l> hudo: man kann auch swap mit "swapoff" ausstellen
<soulrebel> vor die nummern hab ich natürlich noch ein nameserver gesetzt
<b34bb> und man kann irgendwo einstellen wieviel auf die swap gelagert wird und wieviel auf den RAM
<jokrebel_> gn8
<hudo> http://pastebin.com/VnrRTHDT
<ppq> hudo: du könntest mal die swappiness setzen, oder, falls du suspend-to-disk nicht nutzen willst und keine speicherintensiven anwendungen wie z.b. für bildbearbeitung o.ä. nutzt, auch ganz auf swap verzichten. wobei das bei nur 2gb nicht ganz unriskant ist
<hudo> was ist swappiness
<ppq> aber für suspend-to-disk ist deine swap partition eh viel zu klein.
<hudo> ich frage mich wieso der ueberhaupt auf swap zugreift wo doch noch massig echter Speicher vorhanden war
<k1l> hudo: vlt gabs nen engpass?
<ppq> ,swap? hudo 
<shetlandpony> hudo, Swap ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap
<hudo> ok, noch ne frage, gnome power manager hatte mal über 250 MB, wieso das ?
<brot> hudo: die tatsächliche speicherbelegung von nem einzelnen programm rauszubekommen ist nicht ganz leicht. 
<Eierbaer> nabend
<Eierbaer> ich hätte da ein problem, wo ich nicht weiter weiß
<soulrebel> das mit dem DNS klappt einfach nicht ... habe bereits alle vorgeschlagenen adressen probiert
<soulrebel> auch 8.8.8.8
<soulrebel> immer neustart geamcht danach
<b34bb> Eisbaer: ...?
<hudo> brot, meinst du die aufteilung auf RAm und swap ? Und wie gehts aber ?
<soulrebel> naja ist wohl schon zu spät ... vielen dank trozdem 
<soulrebel> nun weiss ich schon mal das es was mit dem dns server zu tun hat
<soulrebel> gn8
<Eierbaer> kennt sich jemand mit den konfiguration von soundkarten aus?
<ppq> ,frag? Eierbaer 
<shetlandpony> Eierbaer: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Eierbaer> ok :)
<hudo> wie kann ich alle (aktive) ip im lokalen netz herausfinden ?
<b34bb> mit etherape
<b34bb> oder wireshark
<Eierbaer> und zwar hatte ich erst so ein knacken beim sound. dann hab ich mit dem alsamixer rumhantiert und wohl ein paar prozesse gelöscht. jetzt ist der sound nur noch extrem leise
<b34bb> (hudo)
<b34bb> hudo: etherape stellt auch die netzwerkaktivität grafisch dar
<ppq> hudo: 'nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24' zeigt dir alle hosts die online sind im netz 192.168.1.x. mit sudo davor kriegst du sogar die mac adresse und mehr infos
<ppq> Eierbaer: ja, hab ich gelesen, aber supportanfragen bitte nur hier im channel, damit andere ggf. auch dazu beitragen können :)
<ppq> Eierbaer: klingt so, als ob du im alsamixer einen regler zu weit runtergedreht hättest
<ppq> ,soundprobleme? Eierbaer, das hier sollte man auch mal gelesen haben:
<shetlandpony> Eierbaer, das hier sollte man auch mal gelesen haben, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<hudo> ppq, danke das hatte ich gesucht. Mit ping gehts nicht ?
<hudo> Ist nmap nicht grade "verboten" ?
<ppq> hudo: doch, klar. wenn du lust hast, ~255 ips manuell anzupingen.
<Eierbaer> ich hab mit hilfe des wikis den befehl alsa reload ausgeführt und nach deren rat dann die prozesse gelöscht. ich vermute daran liegt es
<hudo> ppq, da waere ein shell script angebracht, lol
<ppq> hudo: wieso sollte nmap verboten sein? man kann es zu illegalen zwecken benutzen, klar, aber verboten ist es deswegen noch lange nicht
<ppq> wozu ein script, wenn nmap das auch kann :p
<ppq> Eierbaer: was meinst du mit prozesse gelöscht?
<hudo> ppq, ping und broadcast irgendwas.. gibts nicht ?
<ppq> hudo: funktioniert längst nicht immer, kannst es ja mal ausprobieren.
<hudo> ppq, ah hats also mal gegeben ?
<Eierbaer> die prozesse die von alsa reload ausgespuckt wurde. laut wiki sollte man die löschen bis also reload sauber durchläuft
<Eierbaer> +n
<ppq> Eierbaer: was meinst du mit löschen? 'kill'? und welches wiki, welcher artikel und wenns geht welcher absatz? :)
<Eierbaer> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren ganz unter
<ppq> hudo: gibts auch immer noch
<Eierbaer> mit löschen meine ich kill
<ppq> Eierbaer: ah, ok. und trifft folgendes denn zu? Wenn im Lautstärkeregler (rechte Maustaste  -> "Audioeinstellungen -> Hardware -> Wählen Sie ein Gerät zum Konfigurieren") keine Soundkarte auftaucht,
<Eierbaer> das ist die sache ich hab dieses fenster nicht gefunden, aber die überschrift hat zu meinem problem gepasst
<ppq> Eierbaer: öffne bitte mal ein terminalfenster, starte darin alsamixer (hilfetext dazu kommt gleich), vergrößer das fenster bis alle regler zu sehen sind und mach dann einen screenshot, den du im netz hochlädst, bspw. bei imageshack.us
<ppq> ,alsamixer? Eierbaer 
<shetlandpony> Eierbaer, Alsamixer ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> Eierbaer: und dem pony brauchst du im query nicht zu antworten, das ist nur ein bot ;)
<Eierbaer> hab mich schon gewundert^^
<verpoler> hi
<Eierbaer> ach ja was mir noch einfällt, durch löschen eines dieser prozesse ist die soundreglungsleiste verschwunden :P
<b34bb> ,frag? verpoler
<shetlandpony> verpoler: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> Eierbaer: ja, das war dann wohl pulseaudio. das ist normal :) log dich doch einfach mal neu ein wenn das mit dem screenshot erledigt ist, dann sollte das alles wiede rlaufen
<verpoler> beim abspielen von flash videos rückelt die wiedergabe auf meinem notebook
<ppq> verpoler: welche cpu/gpu/treiber?
<verpoler> es ist ein trhinkpad t43p, nicht das neuste notebook
<verpoler> ich habe ein neues-frisch installiertes ubuntu hier
<verpoler> habe grade erst das OS bewechselt...
<Bl4ckbyt3> wie kann ich von einem bz2-archiv booten bzw. wie kann ich es bootfähig machen zum z.b. gentoo installieren?
<ppq> verpoler: nutzt du adobe flash?
<verpoler> ja
<verpoler> meinst du es liegt an flash und nicht an de graka treibern?
<ppq> verpoler: es ist normal, dass adobe flash performanceprobleme hat auf mancher älterer hardware
<verpoler> ok
<ppq> verpoler: daran kann man kurzfristig leider nichts ändern, außer flash zu vermeiden
<Eierbaer> hier kommt das bild
<verpoler> ok
<Eierbaer> http://img524.imageshack.us/i/alsa.png/
<Bl4ckbyt3> verpoler: wenn du firefox, als browser verwendest kann ich dir das add-on "flashblock" empfehlen ;-)
<k1l> Bl4ckbyt3: warum fragst du nicht die gentoo jungs :)
<ppq> verpoler: bei deiner grafikkarte hast du auch keine wahl, welchen treiber du nutzt, da kann man also auch nix machen. vllt. trotzdem mal folgendes lesen, abschnitt poblembehebung o.ä.:
<ppq> ,flash? verpoler 
<shetlandpony> verpoler: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<ppq> Eierbaer: da hast du leider die falsche soundkarte erwischt, das ist der soundcontroller deiner nvidia grafikkarte (für sound über hdmi).
<k1l> verpoler: also flash ist einfach schlecht. das ruckelt teilweise auch auf schnelleren kisten
<ppq> Eierbaer: das gleiche bitte nochmal mit der genutzten karte (siehe alsamixer artikel)
<verpoler> tja, man kann es leider nicht immer vermeiden ...
<verpoler> aber ok, ich bin nun schon schlauer
<b34bb>  sry mich hats rausgehauen
<b34bb> weiß jemand wieviele prozesse totem im namen haben?
<verpoler> ich werde mal in diesem channel bleiben :) freenode läuft eh immer :)
<Bl4ckbyt3> k1l: gesagt, getan. Ich hoffe, dass die ne antwort für mich parat haben - die sind nämlich nur zu viert im Channel #gentoo-de
<ppq> verpoler: das hier wäre z.b. nen versuch wert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Schlechte-Performance-und-hohe-CPU-Last-auf-Webseiten-mit-Flash
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/384swcf | Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<d3ngar_> Hey, ich hab ein Problem mit Rhythmbox und DAAP
<d3ngar_> Der Port ist offen und rhythmbox hoert auch zu, aber lieder kann ich nicht mal vom localhost eine Songliste kriegen
<d3ngar_> Ideen?
<ppq> verpoler: ggf. wie folgt ne xorg.conf erstellen lassen: alles wichtige schließen, strg+alt+f2, einloggen, 'sudo service gdm stop', 'sudo Xorg -configure', 'sudo service gdm start'. in deinem home hast du dann ne passende xorg.conf
<ppq> Eierbaer: mit F6 kannst du im alsamixer durch die soundkarten wechseln, wie im alsamixer auch oben rechts als hilfestellung steht. und wie gesagt, support bitte nur hier im channel!
<ppq> ah, in deinem alsamixer steht das ja gar nicht, sorry.
<ppq> Eierbaer: welche ubuntuversion verwendest du?
<Eierbaer> gute frage
<ppq> Eierbaer: 'cat /etc/lsb_release | pastebinit'
<k1l> Eierbaer: "lsb_release -a"
<ppq> ah, useless use of cat :D
 * k1l slaps ppq 
<ppq> das pastebinit war ein spontaneinfall beim tippen, zu meiner verteidigung
<ppq> hab mich eh im pfad verschrieben :/
<Eierbaer> was den nu?
<ppq> lsb_release -a
<Eierbaer> 9.04
<verpoler> habe ich keine xorg.conf=
<verpoler> ?
<ppq> Eierbaer: diese ubuntuversion wird gar nicht mehr mit updates versorgt, sie zu verwenden ist ziemlich fahrlässig
<d3ngar_> :( Ich sehe das Rhythmbox so gar nicht viel support hat
<ppq> verpoler: normalerweise nicht, deshalb schrieb ich wie du an eine kommst
<d3ngar_> Nix auf der Seite, kein channel
<verpoler> ah verstanden
<Eierbaer> na dann hab ich ja den jackpot :P
<b34bb> Eisbär: wieso machst du kein upgrade?
<ppq> Eierbaer: mal von deinem jetzigen problem abgesehen solltest du schleunigst alle deine daten sichern und dir ubuntu 10.04 neu installieren (diese version wird länger unterstützt als das neuere 10.10)
<Eierbaer> wie upgrade ich den? :)
<b34bb> update-manager -d
<ppq> upgrades sind langwierig und schmerzhaft
<ring0> Bl4ckbyt3, #gentoo.de ;)
<d3ngar_> schmerzhaft?
<ppq> b34bb: nein, bitte nicht -d
<ppq> b34bb: d steht für development version
<b34bb> aber neuinstallation is vielleicht auch gar nich so schlecht
<Bl4ckbyt3> ring0: danke, hat sich aber schon erledigt ;-)
<b34bb> ppq: wieso nicht -d?
<k1l> b34bb: gefährliches halbwissen
<b34bb> ah ok, habs überlesen
<ppq> b34bb: im schlimmsten fall kommt der update-manager auf die idee, auf 11.04 upgraden zu wollen, was selbstverständlich schiefgeht
<k1l> b34bb: -d steht für develop. und das will man nicht, es sei denn man weiss was man tut
<b34bb> ja irgendwo im forum stand -d 
<k1l> auch da gibts leute mit gefährlichem halbwissen :)
<b34bb> :)
<ppq> Eierbaer: du könntest zwar upgraden, müsstest aber den umweg über 9.10 machen --> langwierig und nicht ohne risiko
<Eierbaer> was wäre den dann am besten?
<Bl4ckbyt3> als hätt ichs nicht anders erwatet: wenn mans etwas genauer wissen möchte muss man doch im handbuch nachelsen - <ironie> faule gentoo leute</ironie> :D
<ppq> Eierbaer: ubuntu 10.04 frisch installieren
<verpoler> re
<ppq> Eierbaer: wahrscheinlich wird das sogar deine soundprobleme lösen
<Eierbaer> dh ne iso auf ne cd brennen?
<ppq> genau
<d3ngar_> Eierbaer: kannst auch ein USB nehmen, eght schneller
<verpoler> so nun habe ich die xorg.conf.new in home ordner, die editiere ich nun und kopiere sie dann anschliessend in /etc/X11 !?
<d3ngar_> USB - Schtueck
<Bl4ckbyt3> d3ngar_: einfach die iso auf den usb-stick entpacken; reinstecken und booten?
<d3ngar_> Ich mag meine USB-Stuecke :)
<d3ngar_> Bl4ckbyt3: ne, so einfach nicht
<ppq> verpoler: genau, als xorg.conf dann aber
<d3ngar_> Aber is auch nicht wirklich schwer
<Bl4ckbyt3> nich?
<Bl4ckbyt3> hab das bisher noch nie gemacht
<Eierbaer> da lag das problem warum ich ne alte version installiert hab. ich war mir nicht sicher was jetzt alles zu der iso gehört :(
<k1l> Bl4ckbyt3: unetbootin oder den startmedien-ersteller
<d3ngar_> Musst mal gucken, da ist 'n Tutorial auf der Ubuntu seite
<verpoler> ok logisch und dann muss ich gdm auch noch mal neustarten!?
<d3ngar_> USB ist viel schneller als CD, natuerlich
<ppq> verpoler: jo
<ppq> verpoler: kurz und schmerzhaft: alt+druck+k
<verpoler> ppq: schickst du mir noch mal bitte den link, wo steht, was ich editieren musste, der ist jetzt natürlich weg ...
<d3ngar_> Vielleicht jemand einen Rat ueber mein DAAP problem?
<verpoler> ah ok
<ppq> verpoler: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Schlechte-Performance-und-hohe-CPU-Last-auf-Webseiten-mit-Flash
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/384swcf | Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Eierbaer> ppq: welche iso sollte ich jetzt genau nehmen, bzw welche datein müsste ich dann auf den usb stick ziehen?
<ppq> ,live-usb? Eierbaer 
<shetlandpony> Eierbaer, Live-USB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> ,download? Eierbaer 
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber download, ich assoziiere aber Apt-Proxy, Paketinstallation_DEB, Shell wget, Spracheinstellungen und w3btorrent damit
<ppq> grunz
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Lucid_Lynx
<ppq> Eierbaer: du brauchst vermutlich http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ynwmnl
<Bl4ckbyt3> könnte man pauschal sagen ob es bei einem dieser zwei notebooks probleme, bezüglich der hardware, geben könnte wenn ich ubuntu bzw. allgemein linux installiere?
<Bl4ckbyt3> http://gh.de/?cmp=603790&cmp=586597
<Bl4ckbyt3> da hätt ich doch fast den link vergessen
<Bl4ckbyt3> xD
<k1l> ,hcl? Bl4ckbyt3 und du hast dich schon verraten, dass du gentoo willst. also frag doch bitte sonst da
<shetlandpony> Bl4ckbyt3 und du hast dich schon verraten, dass du gentoo willst. also frag doch bitte sonst da: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<d3ngar_> :(
<Eierbaer> @ppq ist die für jeden prozessor ausgelegt, weil ich nen amd hab
<Bl4ckbyt3> ok, wusst ja nicht dass es ne hcl gibt.
<Bl4ckbyt3> ich geh euch jetzt mal nicht weiter _ungewollt_ auf den keks. tschö
<ppq> Eierbaer: für 32bittige x86 prozessoren, ja
<verpoler> jetzt wirds kompliziert
<Eierbaer> ok
<verpoler> wie kopiere ich die datei in /etc/X11
<ppq> verpoler: 'sudo cp /home/$USER/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ppq> ggf. anpassen
<verpoler> jetzt bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, was ich da genau editieren soll, muss das wortwörtlich so in die xorg.conf?
<ppq> Eierbaer: ah und die desktop cd brauchst du natürlich
<Eierbaer> in meinem fall müsste ich doch jetzt einfach nur die .iso auf den usb kopieren und gut ist oder?
<verpoler> weil, Identifier "Card0" steht da schon ...
<Eierbaer> ich lade gerade die 10.04.1 desktop version
<ppq> verpoler: die folgende zeile muss unter den eintrag Driver      "radeon":   Option          "AccelMethod" "XAA"
<ppq> Eierbaer: nein, lies bitte noch den artikel "live-usb" den das pony dir schickte
<verpoler> ja ok, das habe ich angehängt... bin gespannt :)
<verpoler> hm
<verpoler> das scheint was gebracht zu haben
<verpoler> cool
<verpoler> flash in vollbild, ken rückeln mehr
<ppq> na, dem wiki sei dank :P
<verpoler> was habe ich n durch die zeile verändert?
<ppq> keine ahnung, ehrlich gesagt :)
<verpoler> naja wichtig ist, dass es nun geht
<wo7ke> hi
<verpoler> puh mein notebook wird teilweise über 70°c warm, das ist viel oder?
<wo7ke> gibts eigentlich für empathy etwas, dass die "…hat den Raum betreten/verlassen" Nachrichten unterdrückt? pidgin hat sowas
<ppq> verpoler: kommt drauf an.. manche werden noch heißer, ohne dass es deswegen probleme gibt
<ppq> verpoler: wenn das noch nicht immer so war, kannst du ja mal den lüfter entstauben. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic passt das btw besser
<verpoler> ah so einen channel gibt es auch :)
<verpoler> ist das hier ein reiner ubuntu-support channel!?
<wo7ke> verpoler: zumindest behauptet das thema das
<verpoler> wo7ke: ja, ich habs auch grade gelesen, sorry...
<wo7ke> verpoler: war gar nicht so dissend gemeint :)
<wo7ke> jemand  remastersys am start?
<ppq> verpoler: ja, nur support hier. :)
<Eierbaer1> ach ja noch ne frage. ich wollte eben in einer datei etwas ersetzen bzw bearbeiten, konnte es aber nicht speichern, weil ich die rechte dazu nicht hatte. wie würde ich es machen?
<wo7ke> sudo
<ppq> nee.
<ppq> zumindest nicht bei grafischen editoren
<Eierbaer1> ich hab die datei nicht über den terminal geändert sondern so durch öffnen
<wo7ke> gksudo
<wo7ke> :)
<ppq> *gksu
<ppq> :p
<Eierbaer1> ah ok
<wo7ke> Eierbaer1: entweder du speicherst die veränderte datei da ab, wo du es darfst und kopierst sie später vermittels sudo oder du schließt den editor und fängst mit gksu/gksudo nochmal von vorne an
<Eierbaer1> es war nichts weltbewegendes ich musste nur etwas für das einrichten von tor abändern
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-13
<Eierbaer1> kann ich eigentlich auch irgendwo einstellen das mir die ordner bzw partitionsgrößen angezeigt werden?
<wo7ke> Eierbaer1: nope
<wo7ke> nicht, wenn du nautilus benutzt
<Eierbaer1> also nur über den terminal mit dem ls befehl und noch was dahinter wenn ich mich nicht täusche oder?
<wo7ke> in den eigenschaften der ordner steht das auch
<wo7ke> partitionsgrößen kannst du dir in Systemverwaltung/Laufwerksverwaltung anschauen
<wo7ke> natürlich gibt es dann noch du (disk usage) und df
<wo7ke> am besten mit dem schalten -h und bei df zusätzlich noch auf eine ebene begrenzen, probier mal du -h --max-depth=1 /
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<Eierbaer1> gn
<Eierbaer1> das ist auch nicht schlecht
<wo7ke> :)
<Eierbaer1> ist schon enorm wie viel mehr möglichkeiten man damit im gegensatz zu windoof hat :P
<wo7ke> Eierbaer1: absolut
<wo7ke> Eierbaer1: neu dabei?
<Eierbaer1> vor nen paar jahren schonmal probiert (daher auch meine 9.04 version) und heute nochmal angefangen ;)
<wo7ke> Eierbaer1: hat sich schon einiges getan, ne?
 * ppq lädt die besatzung nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic ein
<Eierbaer1> ^^
<wo7ke> ppq: danke für die einladung :)
<ppq> :p
<Eierbaer1> so dann werde ich die usb boot klamote mal ausprobieren :P
<Eierbaer1> bis denne :)
<Eierbaer> houston wir haben ein problem
<b34bb> ?
<Eierbaer> ich hab ein desktop.iso auf den usb stick gezogen, aber der stick wird nicht erkannt und bootet somit nicht von diesem
<b34bb> du musst den stick mit einem skript installieren
<b34bb> system->systemverwaltung->Startmedienersteller
<Eierbaer> ich hab die iso mit usb-creator auf den usbstick gezogen, wie im wiki artikel beschrieben
<b34bb> ok
<ppq> Eierbaer: wie alt ist dein rechner?
<b34bb> hast du usb boot im bios aktiviert?
<ppq> und wenn ich rechner sage, meine ich eigentlich dein mainboard
<Eierbaer> @b34bb ja hab ich
<Eierbaer> puh gute frage, dürfte schon so 3-4 jahre haben, ist übrigens nen läppi
<b34bb> ja wenns im bios aktiviert is wird der lap schon usb-bootfähig sein
<ppq> Eierbaer: was für ein usbstick ist das?
<ppq> ist da zufällig ein "U3" logo/schriftzug drauf?
<Eierbaer> nope gar nichts, ist aber höchstens nen jahr alt
<ppq> Eierbaer: kennst du den hersteller und die bezeichnung?
<Eierbaer> das ist nen noname werbe dingen
<ppq> ahjo, um U3 als ursache auszuschließen führ bitte mal bei eingestecktem stick 'lsusb | pastebinit' aus
<Eierbaer> jo hab ich
<hudo> und der link ?
<Eierbaer> http://pastebin.com/VMrwgWFk
<ppq> Eierbaer: und der stick war angesteckt, als du das ausgeführt hast? :o
<Eierbaer> jop
<ppq> versuch bitte mal nen anderen usb port und führ dann das gleiche nochmal aus
<Eierbaer> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1e3d:2092 
<Eierbaer> das ist jetzt dazu gekommen
<ppq> Eierbaer: ok, dann versuchs jetzt nochmal mit dem booten
<Eierbaer> kk
<soc> t6ta3 dä035che frage w5e 2ann 5ch das n40*d w5eder dea2t5v5eren?
<soc> habe nen th5n2*ad ,,,
<soc> 4nd habe das 05t 40scha3t n40 angescha3tet
<soc> 4nd 5ch 2r5egs n5cht 0ehr a4s!
<ppq> was zur hölle..
<ppq> soc: sprich bitte normal
<b34bb> :D
<ppq> wenn nötig, vorher ausnüchtern :/
<hudo> soc, numernpad deaktivieren ?
<Eierbaer> immer noch unverändert
<soc> numpad an!
<hudo> ist da ein FN taste ?
<soc> ja
<hudo> hehe, schnell wieder nuechtern
<ppq> soc: ah, sorry ;)
<ppq> soc: dafür hast du bestimmt ne tastenkombination mit fn
<soc> nein zeichentabelee offen
<soc> puh ... jetzt gehts wieder
<soc> hatte vorhin genau das versucht
<soc> aber es hat sich nicht mehr deaktivieren lassen ...
<Eierbaer> nochmal wegen dem von usb-booten, das funktioniert auch bei nem anderen port nicht
<ppq> Eierbaer: hast du die möglichkeit, es mit nem anderen stick zu versuchen?
<soc> jetzt weiß ich, für was die zeichentabelle unter ubuntu gut ist ...
<Eierbaer> nope
<soc> danke!
<ppq> Eierbaer: cd?
<Eierbaer> ja hätte ich. könnte es nicht auch an einem defekten startsektor liegen?
<ppq> Eierbaer: startsektor? meinst du den mbr des usbsticks?
<Eierbaer> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB?highlight=live%20usb
<Eierbaer> hier unter dem punkt "defekter startsektor"
<ppq> Eierbaer: nein, U3 hatten wir ja ausgeschlossen. wenn der stick ansonsten ok ist, muss das irgendeine andere ursache haben.
<ppq> Eierbaer: und im bios hast du auch legacy usb support aktiviert und nicht bloß booten von usb? 
<Eierbaer> das wollte ich gerade nachgucken :) gleich wieder da
<ppq> aye
<Eierbaer> ok, die option gibts nicht, und als fehlermeldung bringt er jedesmal "invalid system disk"
<ppq> Eierbaer: sicher, dass du eingestellt hast, dass von usb gebootet wird
<ppq> ?
<Eierbaer> jop
<Eierbaer> der usb stick wurde sogar als festplatte im bios erkannt, bzw als speichermedium
<ppq> hm, keine ahnung. machs doch erstmal mit ner cd sonst
<Eierbaer> ok, trotzdem danke für die hilfe. gn
<ppq> np, gn8
<ring0> mit welchem tool bekomme ich details über eine videodatei im terminal, die ein wenig weiter gehen, als die infos von file?
<ppq> ring0: mplayer
<ring0> für bilder kenne ich "mogrify -idenfiy -verbose", was so ziemlich alles bekannte ausspuckt
<ring0> ppq, ok
<ppq> ggf. mit -v, -vv etc
<ring0> dabei wird doch aber automatisch versucht, die datei abzuspielen?
<ppq> joa
<ppq> schlümm?
<ring0> joa, suche was ohne :)
<ring0> durchstöber grad die manpage nach ner option dafür
<ppq> ai, viel spaß
<ppq> die manpage ist.. naja, zeitaufwändig gestaltet
<ring0> ach, kaum ;)
<ring0> schön, dass der mencoder auch gleich mitbeschrieben wird, und vorher noch tausend audio- sowie videocodecs, filter, optionen
<ring0> dachte mit nosound und novideo könnte ich mplayer vom abspielen abhalten. klappt auch, aber dann versucht er auch gar nicht erst, infos über das ausgeschaltete auszugeben
<ppq> :/
<fella> ring0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mediainfo
<ring0> fella, danke. genau das habe ich gesucht :)
<uicz> hi! wie kann man gdm auf 2.32 aktualisieren bei 10.10?
<remus> guten morge :) / g morning to u guys
<remus> ah ups ,  ist ja der deutsche chat :/
<Deem> wie kann ich mir in grub denn anzeigen lassen, was auf einem bestimmten device liegt? wenn ich zb ein recovery system auf einem usbstick booten will, ist die struktur ja anders, als wenn ich ein system von platte boote
<Guschtel> Deem: tab?
<Orcor> orgen
<Orcor> guten Morgen
<Orcor> wenn ich mein wlanstick an pc dranhängen tue passiert nix warum?
<Deem> Guschtel: eben nicht. er zeigt dann nichts an und ich weiß auch nicht wie die kernel auf dem stick heißen. aber scheint sich eh grade erledgit zu haben
<Orcor> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS ZD1211B 802.11g
<Orcor> giebts dafür treiber für LInux?
<Deem> Orcor: 1. gibt schreibt man ohne e. 2. Dafür gibts die HCL
<Deem> ,hcl? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Orcor> hmm... ok danke
<Orcor> werde mal mich umschauen 
<Deem> so. mein recovery system meckert jetzt seit geschätzten 5 minuten rum, dass das md1 array bereits devices hat und will einfach nicht booten. wie kreig ich das weg?
<Deem> passt.. jetzt ist es tot...
<Deem> apropos... erstellt man das fs eigentlich auf den sd* oder den md* devices?
<hardcore> wie finde ich denn am schnellsten raus auf was fuer einem os ein server rennt das sollte doch mit nmap gehen, oder?
<Styx> hardcore: theoretisch geht es mit nmap, ja
<Deem> hardcore: nicht zwingend. es gibt server die dir das nicht sagen
<Deem> wenn ich mit parted auf einer platte partitionen lösche und dann die partitionstabelle neu erstelle. warum erstellt er mir dann nach einem mkpart ohne fs angabe nochmal genau dieselben fs auf den platten wie davor?
<Guschtel> Deem: also bei mir funktioniert tab (allerdings kein grub2)
<Guschtel> Deem: md
<Deem> Guschtel: ist auch kein grub2. funktioniert bei mri nicht. hab aber mittlerweile ein recovery system am laufen
<Deem> Guschtel: wie krieg ich dann parted zb dazu, dass er mit kein fs auf den partitionen erstellt?
<Guschtel> ka, ich benutze (g)parted nicht, nur (s|c)?fdisk
<alamar> Deem: das fs erstellst du immer auf dem obersten logischen device, bei lvm dem logical volume, bei software raid auf dem md* device und bei hardware raid auf dem sd* ;)
<alamar> hm wobei ganz so einfach kann mans doch nicht formulieren, bei drbd erstellt man das fs nicht auf dem drbd device
<Deem> was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, sobald ich sdb in fdisk bearbeite und die änderungen speichere meldet er mir, dass er die partition table nicht neu laden kann, da dass device in benutzung wäre, aber es ist nirgendwo gemountet und auch in den md devices ist es nicht mehr drin...
<bullgard4> Heute morgen meldete die Aktualisierungsverwaltung: "Paketlisten werden geladen." Welche Dateinamen haben diese Listen?
<Deem> bullgard4: das sind die selben listen, wie wenn du ein "sudo apt-get update" ausführen würdest
<bullgard4> Unter Lucid die beiden Dateien /usr/src/apt-0.7.25.3ubuntu9/test/local-repo/Packages.gz und /usr/src/apt-0.7.25.3ubuntu9/test/local-repo/Packages.gz.save?
<ubinux> moin
<Deem> wenn das hier erscheint, welches paket hab ich vergessen zu installieren? Reconfiguring network interfaces...SIOCADDRT: No such process
<alamar> Deem: keins 
<Deem> alamar: joa. habs mitllerweile auch rausgefunden, was es bedeutet =)
<alamar> gut so, inititative zeigen *keks geb* ;)
<d0x> Hi, hat schonmal jmd von euch geschafft die gnome-uhrzeit auf utc zu stellen?
<d0x> ich habs, dpkg-reconfigure tzdata. Danke
<sash_> Deem: was wars?
<bullgard4> gconf hat einen Eintrag /apps/banshee-1. Was soll das "-1" bedeuten?
<napterk> Hallo! Ich kann irgendwie nicht die Benutzerrechte für die Daten auf dem USB Stick ändern. Der Befehl mit chown gibt nur "Operation not permitted". Kann wer helfen?
<k1l> mit sudo chown probiert?
<napterk> ja
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich möchte mich per Oberfläche auf eine Windwosfreigabe (Samba Server) verbinden bekomme es aber leider nur über die Konsole hin.
<yogg> Mit "smbmount //server/testshare mnt/ -o username=test" funktioniert es ohne Probleme, aber über "Orte -> Verbinden zu Server ..." bekomme ich es leider nicht hin. Hat wer nen Tip für mich?
<napterk> also sudo chown -R  Beutzer Datei
<napterk> k1l> Bringt das was wenn ich den Usb Stick neu partitioniere  oder mach ich ihn dadruch kaputt? Hatte schon mal eine kaputten Stick .-(
<k1l> napterk: also wenn er kaputt ist im sinne von kaputten sektoren dann ists eh egal was du machst.
<napterk> k1l> tja das weiß ich nicht. Hab grad fsck benutzt. Werd aus der Ausgabe nicht schlau.
<sash_> napterk: was fuer ein filesystem ist auf dem stick?
<sash_> bei fat32 und ntfs bringt chown nic
<yogg> Hmm egal was ich teste es ändert nichts.    "smb://test@server/testshare" funktioniert nicht :/
<napterk> achso das wußt ich nicht. Ist fat32. Aber warum hat sich der Besitzer geändert. Hatte eigentlich alles mit Dolphin rübergespielt.
<napterk> sash_> Wue kann ich bei fat32 den Besitzerrechte ändern?
<k1l> napterk: achso. das habe ich vorrausgesetzt, sry. dann liegt es an den mount optionen
<k1l> ,mount? napterk 
<shetlandpony> napterk, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<napterk> oder kann ich ich sudo rm -r machen?
<napterk> also ich hatte ihn schon mit rw im home Ordner gemounted.
<yogg> Am samba server in den logs steht nur "authorise_login: rejected invalid user nobody". Aber ich verbinde mich ja nicht mit "nobody" sondern mit "test"
<Deem> sash_: es bedeutet, dass er versucht das gateway zu setzen, dies aber nicht kann, da ich es bereits manuell gesetzt hatte
<napterk> Der Artikel Windows-Parts einbinden hat geholfen. Danke sash_ u k1l
<mgolisch> yogg: man kann da doch den user angeben?
<yogg> mgolisch: Ja ich habe auch einen angegeben, aber scheibar sendet er diesen nicht. Kann nur davon ausgehen da samba mir diesen Logeintrag gibt
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> mal den rechner namen davor getan?
<mgolisch> wobei wenns samba ist ist das eh egal glaub ich
<yogg> mgolisch: ich finds eben komisch mit "smbmount //server/testshare mnt/ -o username=test" gehts ohne probleme
<yogg> da steht dann auch im log der richtige Beutzername
<mgolisch> naja das ist ja auch was anderes
<mgolisch> vermutlich ist dieser gvfs kram einfach verbugt
<Eierbaer> hallo
<Eierbaer> ich hab ein problem , und zwar hab ich ein image auf ne cd gebrannt, aber zum schluß ist nen fehler aufgetreten
<Eierbaer> BraseroWodim got killed
<Eierbaer> Unsupported type of task operation
<Eierbaer> Session error : Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2599)
<Eierbaer> das ist der part des fehlerprotokolls
<Eierbaer> was ist da jetzt falsch gelaufen?
<rumpe1> ich würde auch eher von brasero abraten...
<Eierbaer> hmm das wurde im wiki empfohlen^^
<Eierbaer> welches brennprogramm würdest du den sonst empfehlen?
<kth> hallo alle zusammen ... kann mir jemand sagen, ob es mit compiz (oder ähnlichem) möglich ist die funktionalität von win7 (fenster an den rechten/linken bildschirmrand ziehen und sie werden auf die jeweilige bildschirmhälfte maximiert) nachbilden kann?
<rumpe1> Eierbaer, k3b
<rumpe1> Eierbaer, wobei ich seit ewigkeiten nix mehr gebrannt hab... die technik ist mir generell zu fehlerträchtig
<Eierbaer> die sache ist die, das ich brennen muss weil auch das mit dem usb stick nicht funktioniert
<k1l> Eierbaer: es kann auch das iso kaputt sein
<Deem> kth: das funktioniert einfacher. wenn du zb mit der rechten maustaste oder dem mausrad auf den maximieren button klickst =)
<Eierbaer> wie kann ich prüfen bzw rausfinden ob es kaputt ist?
<tm> kth: hier findest du eine anleitung: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/aero-snap-mit-gnome-und-compiz/
<kth> Deem: nein nicht wirklich das maximiert nur nach oben oder nach rechts :)
<kth> tm: thx werd ich mir mal anschauen
<k1l> Eierbaer: mit der md5 checksum
<kth> tm: sieht im video top aus - mal sehen obs klappt
<tm> kth: bestimmt, toi toi toi :)
<Eierbaer> und wie funktioniert das? :)
<k1l> Eierbaer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung
<kth> tm: weißt du was ich falsch mache wenn das maximieren bzgl. der breite funktioniert nicht aber bzgl. der höhe der fenster?
<kth> tm: seltsam hat sich grad erledigt nun gehts
<kth> tm: besten dank - supertipp
<Eierbaer> so, ich hab gerade nochmal mit k3b die iso drauf gebrannt und es ist kein fehler beim brennen aufgetreten. aber er scheint die cd beim booten immer noch nicht zu erkennen. da erscheint nur so ne blinkender balken und nach ner zeit startet er normal von der festplatte
<tm> kth: keine ahnung, ich sitz nicht vor dem computer, aber ich weiss das die anleitung funktioniert, also überprüfe die einzelnen schritte - notfalls nochmal neu eingeben :)
<kth> tm: wie gesagt nun funktioniert es - ich vermute da irgendwelche anderen aktivierten plugins ... weil er maximiert kurz richtig und wenn ich n tick zu lange halte macht er sie wieder klein
<tm> kth: du kannst auch die reaktionszeit ändern, steht aber alles in dem artikel ;)
<k1l> Eierbaer: hsat du mal enter gedrückt? bei der live cd muss man IIRC eine eingabe machen um das booten von cd zuu aktivieren
<kth> tm: weiß ich :) aber endweder nicht die optimale zeit für mich oder es behindern andere plugins aber das find ich raus ;)
<Eierbaer> ja ich hab enter gedrückt, hat sich aber nichts getan
<Eierbaer> als ich die iso runtergeladen hab, hatte ich mitten drin den 24h disconnect, ist es möglich das dadurch was an der iso nicht richtig ist?
<k1l> Eierbaer: ja
<k1l> check die md5sum.....
<Eierbaer> das problem ist, das ich nicht mehr weiß wo ich es runtergeladen  hab :P
<k1l> Eierbaer: lies doch mal den link den ich eben gegeben habe
<k1l> die datei sollte auf allen servern gleich sein. sonst kannst du die eh in die tonne kloppen
<Eierbaer> könntet ihr mir nochmal die seite linken bitte?
<derda> hi, weiß jmd wie in Postfix die Option heißt das Personen die in mehreren Mailverteilern sind sie nur einmal bekommen?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung
<Eierbaer> danke
<k1l> Eierbaer: und komm ja nicht wieder, bevor du die checksum geprüft hast
<Eierbaer> :P
<Eierbaer> wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hab ich ja durch das brennen mit k3b die md5 checksum geprüft, weil das programm es ja anscheinend automatisch macht
<ppq> Eierbaer: tut es, aber es hat keinen vergleich. k3b berechnet die md5sum des iso files und die der gebrannten cd und vergleicht. wenn das iso file schon kaputt war bringt das nichts
<bullgard4> dAnjou: [Banshee 1.8.0 > Podcasts] Ich habe einen Podcast »dradio-Lebenszeit« abonniert. Von ihm habe ich 7 .mp3-Dateien heruntergeladen. Banshee zeigt davon 5 Titel der betreffenden Sendung an. Alle 5 haben einen blauen Punkt links vom Titel der Sendung. Die erste Datei wird angezeigt mit 'Dateigröße=-1'. mc zeigt aber für die Datei an: Größe=32377K. Banshee spielt diese Datei nicht ab,...
<bullgard4> ...wenn man auf den Titel doppelklickt. Wie repariert man das? 
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, ich hör keine podcasts
<Eierbaer> ok. noch ne frage wenn ich dateien mit entf löschen, wo kommen die dann hin?
<dAnjou> Eierbaer: in den müll
<dAnjou> ,müll? Eierbaer 
<shetlandpony> Sorry dAnjou, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber muell
<dAnjou> hmpf
<bullgard4> dAnjou:  Ich habe in gconf /apps/banshee-1/sources/_podcast_source_-_podcast_library library-location geändert auf /media/WD1.5_1/Podcast, weil meine Laptop-Festplattte fast überläuft. 
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Ah, ok.
<Eierbaer> blöderweiße taucht die da nicht auf :/
<dAnjou> Eierbaer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_M%C3%BClleimer
<dAnjou> Eierbaer: hast du sie auf nem externen medium gelöscht?
<dAnjou> *von einem
<Eierbaer> nope von der festplatte. nix externes
<dAnjou> denn weiß ich auch nich
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Kennst Du einen Chatroom, in dem Banshee-Probleme besprochen werden?
<dAnjou> banshee hat n channel im gimpnet
<bullgard4> Ah!
<dAnjou> in #banshee on irc.gnome.org.
<dAnjou> nich gimpnet
<Deem> versteh ich das richtig, dass wenn ich mysql an 1.1.1.1 binden würde, dass ich dann nur noch von dieser ip darauf zugreifen könnte und wenn ich 0.0.0.0 wählen würde jeder von extern darauf zugreifen könnte?
<alamar> Deem: nein
<alamar> wenn du an 1.1.1.1 bindest dann kann man _über_ diese ip an den mysql server verbinden
<alamar> 0.0.0.0 bindet an alle vorhandenen interfaces bzw. ips
<alamar> dann kann man über jede ip des rechners auf den mysql server verbinden
<Deem> alamar: also wenn ich da die ip eines server eingebe, der darauf zugriff haben soll kann ich nur über den darauf zugriefne aber keine anderer und auch nicht per localhost mehr?
<alamar> neeiiieeen
<Deem> o_O
<alamar> zugriff von irgendwo schränkst du mit iptables, einer vorgeschalteten fw oder eventuell über die mysql config ein (falls das dort geht)
<Deem> also müsste ich den mysqlserver an 0.0.0.0 binden und per iptables alle ips ausser meiner gewünschten droppen?
<alamar> ja oder du bindest direkt auf dein externes interface bzw eine deiner externen ips
<alamar> man gibt da die addresse an unter der der mywql server erreichbar ist
<Deem> also die statische ip meines servers auf dem mysql läuft?
<alamar> zb. ja
<Deem> ok. danke =)
<alamar> und wenn du den zugriff von außen einschränken willst machst du das wie gesagt mit einer lokalen iptable regel oder einer "richtigen" vorgeschalteten fw
<Deem> iptables sollte doch aber ausreichen, oder?
<alamar> ja ich kenn halt deinen use case nicht, aber ich sag einfach mal ja ;)
<Deem> im prinzip hab ich 2 server. auf dem einen läuft der mysql und auf den anderen soll alles andere
<schlaftier> So, jetzt gucke ich die zweite Hälfte vom CCC-Hacker-Jeopardy
<Deem> wenn ich in der my.cnf von mysql den bind-host auf 0.0.0.0 stelle und dann versuche von einen anderen rechner aus auf die datenbank zu connecten, sagt er mir immer, das ich nicht berechtigt bin auf diesen mysqlserver zu connecten...
<bauruine> Deem, bind != recht sich mit einem user einzuloggen. 
<Deem> bauruine: ich versuch es mit root
<Deem> lokal geht es
<bauruine> Deem, #5 http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<shetlandpony> bauruine's url: http://tinyurl.com/32mc5l
<Deem> bauruine: ausserdem sagt er mir auch nicht, dass der user nicht berechtigt sei, sondern der host
<bauruine> Deem, hast du den user mit user@'ip.des.remote.hosts' erstellt? 
<Deem> achso... warte mal... bin ich bescheuert... der root user steht ja auch local....
<Deem> s/auch/auf/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: achso... warte mal... bin ich bescheuert... der root user steht ja auf local....
<Deem> kay.. passt :D
<sash_> Deem: schoener waere, den nur lokal lauschen zu lassen und die mysql-connection durch ssh zu druecken, imho
<soc> hi
<soc> bin nur ich das, oder ist das libreoffice aus den ppas sehr schnell gestartet im vergleich zur version 3.2 aus den ubuntu-quellen?
<Eierbaer> hmm. ich hab jetzt die iso nochmal neu runtergeladen. die md5 checksum prüfen lassen. sie auf cd gebrannt und nen neuen usb stick ausprobiert, aber keins von beiden wird erkannt. was kann ich jetzt noch tun?
<rumpe1> Eierbaer, weils wohl schon ne weile dauert... ist auf dem rechner schon ein system? welches? mögl. grub2? welches ubuntu versuchst du zu installieren?
<rumpe1> und funktioniert das system drauf noch?
<Eierbaer> ich hab momentan nur ubuntu version 9.04 drauf. sonst nichts. und ich will auf ubuntu 10.04.1 ubgraden bzw installieren
<brot> soc: was für ein libreoffice ppa verwendest du denn?
<rumpe1> Eierbaer, gäb noch die möglichkeit eines netinstalls... oder wenn grub2 läuft: installations-iso ins grub-menü einbinden und damit booten lassen
<Eierbaer> muss ich für nen netinstall nicht die ganze zeit ne internet verbindung haben? soweit ich weiß wird die bei mir beim neustarten etc. getrennt. wie finde ich raus welches grub ich habe?
<rumpe1> steht im grub-bootmenü ... hmm.... oder in /boot/grub.  keine menu.lst -> grub2, keine grub.cfg -> grub1 (normalerweise)
<rumpe1> bessere methode fällt mir grad nicht ein
<Eierbaer> ok scheint grub2 zu sein. die menu.lst ist vorhanden
<rumpe1> _keine_
<Eierbaer> ups :P
<rumpe1> hm
<ppq> 9.04 wurde noch standardmäßig mit grub1 ausgeliefert, joa
<ppq> Eierbaer: aber du solltest, wie gesagt, lieber neu installieren. was genau meinst du mit "cd wird nicht erkannt"?
<walker_> wie schalte ich am einfachsten das piepsen beim server aus wenn ich tabbe
<Eierbaer> damit meine ich das nichts passiert. wie soll ich den neu installieren wenn keine cd und kein usb stick funktioniert?
<ppq> Eierbaer: wie, es passiert nichts?
<ppq> Eierbaer: beschreib mal schritt für schritt ausführlich dein vorgehen, um von cd zu booten, bitte
<rumpe1> Eierbaer, möglichkeiten gibts noch genug... von ext. festplatte installieren, interne ausbauen, woanders einbauen, da installieren, ...
<Eierbaer> ich stelle im bios auf von cd bzw usb stick booten ein. legen dann cd bzw stecke usb stick ein. dann sollte er ja eigentlich von cd bzw usbstick booten. es tut sich aber nichts und nach 2-3 sekunden bootet er von festplatte
<ppq> wird dabei irgendwas angezeigt? dreht das cd-laufwerk an?
<TheInfinity> Eierbaer: und wie hast du das cd image gebrannt?
<Eierbaer> mit k3b
<TheInfinity> bzw wie den usb stick erstellt?
<Eierbaer> mit usb-creator
<TheInfinity> Eierbaer: als image gebrannt? oder das image auf die cd kopiert?
<rumpe1> oder mal unetbootin probieren
<rumpe1> ist mE besser als usb-creator
<ppq> Eierbaer: dreht das cd-laufwerk an?
<Eierbaer> es wird nichts angezeigt. die cd macht auch nichts. als image gebrannt, nicht drauf kopiert
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: 3 mio verschiedene optionen bringen uns auch kaum weiter, bei ihm funktioniert ja irgendwas beim booten nicht :)
<ppq> Eierbaer: probier mal in das bootmenü deines bios zu kommen (nicht ins setup, ins bootmenü). drück dazu mal F8 während der rechner startet oder F12 oder sowas (wird im post screen angezeigt)
<ppq> Eierbaer: da dann mal das cd-laufwerk wählen und enter drücken
<Eierbaer> und dann?
<ppq> gucken, was passiert :)
<rumpe1> TheInfinity, bei mir kams auch schon vor, daß usb-creator nichts brauchbares produzieren konnte,unetbootin hingegen schon
<ppq> Eierbaer: wenn er von cd bootet, erstmal "ausprobieren" wählen, installieren kannst du aus dem laufenden system heraus teotzdem
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: eine cd sollte auf jeden fall funktionieren - wenn das nicht geht ist etwas grundlegendes im bios nicht iO
<ppq> rumpe1: bei mir war es mal andersrum :D
<soc> brot: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+packages
<brot> danke
<Eierbaer> ok ich probier das mit den F8 bzw F12 tasten mal aus.
<rumpe1> TheInfinity, oder laufwerk kaputt... brenner defekt.... etc. etc.
<Eierbaer> so habs mal mit der cd und den F tasten ausprobiert. tut sich nix
<bauruine> gibt es für oggenc eine option um die lautstärke zu erhöhen? sowas wie lame --scale n 
<Eierbaer> was hattet ihr den eben noch für vorschläge?
<soc> ich hab probleme sachen aus dem openjdk ppa zu installieren https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa/+packages
<ppq> Eierbaer: mit deinem bios stimmt was nicht, wie TheInfinity schon sagte. wenn du nur noch die möglichkeit hast, von der platte zu booten, kannst du auf grub2 upgraden und dann von der festplatte aus das ubuntu iso file booten
<ppq> Eierbaer: vermutlich brauchst du dazu eine neue partition, die ein ext3 oder so mit dem iso file darin beinhaltet
<soc> das ist die fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/9RH5HEyu
<ppq> Eierbaer: im installer darf man diese partition dann nicht überschreiben..
<soc> muss ich da warten, bis die im ppa die metadaten korrigiert haben?
<ppq> Eierbaer: das wird ziemlich kompliziert, da solltest du etwas zeit für einplanen
<Eierbaer> zeit ist kein thema, nur präzise anweisungen bzw wo ich es nachlesen kann wären gut :)
<soc> das problem ist, dass die paketverwaltung glaubt 7b89 ist größer als 7~b117 und verweigert dann die installation weil die ältere als konflikt eingetragen ist
<bullgard4> dAnjou: [gelöst] Danke!
<ppq> Eierbaer: erstmal: backups machen von allem was wichtig ist.
<Eierbaer> ist nicht wichtig 
<Eierbaer> +s
<ppq> Eierbaer: dann: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<Eierbaer> diese frage "Chainload from menu.lst" wie auf der seite angegeben erscheint gar nicht. ich nehme an das es dann nicht geklappt hat
<Eierbaer> könnte ich nicht auch nach der seite hier gehen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation
<ppq> ja, mach mal, absatz http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation#Installation-bis-einschliesslich-Ubuntu-9-04
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/63edwdf | GRUB 2/Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<PlaYaUnited> Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Ich nutze einen VServer mit Ubuntu 10.10 dort möchte ich nun reverse DNS Einträge setzen, das geht im Kundencenter einen Eintrag kann man aber nur setzen, ist es möglich das ich weitere setzen kann, wie z.B admin.domain.de master.of.playaunited.at diese ich dann als hostname im z.b irc nutzen kann? zur Zeit geht leider nur ein Hostname den ich gewählt habe.
<ppq> PlaYaUnited: der sinn eines rdns eintrags ist es, dass einer ip *eindeutig* *eine* domain zugeordnet werden kann
<Eierbaer> ich hätte zum unterpunkt "endgültige Installation" eine frage. und zwar ist es egal welche festplatte ich dort angebe oder muss es eine bestimmte sein? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation
<ppq> PlaYaUnited: möglich ist es zwar, aber vermutlich wäre es dir den aufwand nicht wert
<PlaYaUnited> Das stimmt schon, nur möchte ich einigen Leuten einen WebChat Zugang zu irc ermöglichen. Hätte ich einen weiteren Server könnte ich z.b user.domain.de setzen und für mich meine wunschdomain, allerdings weiß ich nciht wie ich das nun mache.
<PlaYaUnited> hmm, wenn ich dafür keinen weiteren server bestellen muss würd ich das gern machen :D
<ppq> PlaYaUnited: wie wärs mit ner zweiten ip sonst?
<ppq> oder auf sonen spielkram einfach zu verzichten?
<k1l> Eierbaer: du hast den text ganz gelesen?
<b00tmaker> hi
<b00tmaker> ich hoffe jemand ist grade hier, der mir ein wenig mit squid weiter helfen kann ... ich versuche diesen grade hier in der firma zu installieren. das ist ja ansich auch kein großes Problem ... auf meinem Testrechner funktioniert der Proxy auch - ich erhalte ja eine Fehlerseite. Fehler: "Zugriff verweigert."
<ppq> Eierbaer: ne, muss schon deine primäre festplatte sein, wo dein ubuntu 9.04 auch gerade drauf ist - also wohl /dev/sda, wenn ich dich gestern richtig verstanden habe
<b00tmaker> Und "Die Anfrage wurde aufgrund mangelnder Zugriffsrechte verweigert."
<b00tmaker> <+serenity> bitte lies das topic
<ppq> Eierbaer: ist das nich auch deine einzige festplatte?
<Eierbaer> jop
<ppq> Eierbaer: dann hat sich die frage wohl eh erledigt? :p
<k1l> Eierbaer: festplatte ist nicht partition
<k1l> Eierbaer: es muss in den MBR. das steht aber alles im text
<Eierbaer> na gut jetzt wo ich auf grub2 geupgradet habe. was kommt als nächstes? sollte das jetzt mit dem von cd booten klappen?
<ppq> Eierbaer: nein, du musst nun eine neue, weitere partition anlegen auf deiner platte
<ppq> Eierbaer: dazu musst du ggf. die vorhandenen partitionen verkleinern
<ppq> Eierbaer: führ mal bitte ein 'sudo fdisk -l' aus und nopaste die ausgabe
<ppq> (z.b. pastebin.com)
<Eierbaer> wie kriege ich das nochmal auf pastebin.com?
<ppq> im terminal den text markieren, auf die seite gehen, mit dem cursor im textfeld auf das mausrad drücken
<k1l> copy&paste oder pastebinit
<b00tmaker> und kann mir jemand mit squid helfen ?
<ppq> b00tmaker: offenbar gerade nicht, frag doch mal google, das ubuntuusers forum oder #ubuntu
<Eierbaer> http://pastebin.com/TV306AuA
<b00tmaker> mhh ok
<ppq> Eierbaer: ok, das wird problematisch. deine rootpartition kann man aus dem laufenden system heraus nicht verkleinern, da sie gemountet ist. und ne live-cd zu starten geht ja leider nicht.. aber mit der angeschlossenen externen festplatte könnte das klappen
<ppq> ahn, das ist ja der stick.
<Eierbaer> könnte aber auch ne richtige externe festplatte anschließen
<ppq> wir könnens auch erstmal mit dem stick versuchen
<Eierbaer> kk
<ppq> mach den mal platt, mit gparted (alle partitionen löschen, eine neue partition erstellen, ext2 oder ext3 oder so)
<Eierbaer> ok
<KojiroAK> PlaYaUnited¶ Für Freenode gibt es webchat.freenode.net
<ppq> KojiroAK: er will doch deine domain als host der irc user
<ppq> deine=seine
<KojiroAK> ppq¶ Super, wenn sich einer daneben benimmt, sind alle gebannt.
<Eierbaer> jetzt die iso drauf kopieren nehme ich an?
<k1l> Eierbaer: nicht kopieren. benutze unetbootin oder den startmedien-ersteller
<k1l> Eierbaer: nur vom kopieren wird die nicht booten
<Eierbaer> stimmt ja
<noobster987> wie gelangr man denn bei der serveredition nach der installation nochmal in ein installationsmenü, wo man zb netzwerk einrichten kann (dhcp übersprunen)?
<bauruine> noobster987, afaik bringt dich "zurück" ins menü.
<noobster987> wenn die installation beendet ist und man dhcp per menü DANN nachholen will :)
<noobster987> anderS: wie startet man dieses menü, welches bei der installation war
<k1l> ich glaube er meint wenn der server schon installiert ist. dann einfach die interfaces bearbeiten?
<k1l> ,netzwerk? noobster987 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber netzwerk, ich verbinde aber 27 Dinge mit netzwerk. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche netzwerk' zum suchen nach Informationen
<noobster987> ich will einfach nochmal dieses installationsmenü, wie geht das?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces  hier
<jokrebel> hi
<noobster987> ne ich will das installationsmenü
<derchill1r> du bist lustig noobster
<noobster987> also wie komm ich in das menü?
<Taunix> noobster987, wenn du das instalationsmenue  wieder hast muss t du ja wieder neu instalieren
<derchill1r> noobster987: was du willst ist teil des installationsprogrammes
<derchill1r> wie Taunix richtig sagt, kannst du dahin nur wieder hinkommen, wenn du nochmal installierst
<derchill1r> ansonsten richte dich nach der anleitung
<ppq> k1l: Eierbaer möchte ein .iso von einer partition booten, da das bios nen schaden hat und nicht von usb/cd bootet
<k1l> noobster987: warum nimmst du nicht einfach die interfaces? wenn du nur klickibunti kannst, und nichtmal lesen/lernen willst solltest du besser keinen server administrieren
<k1l> ppq: achso. dann nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil :)
<ppq> k1l: wer weiß, was er jetzt gerade versucht mit unetbootin ;D
<noobster987> ich will ganz einfach das menü, damit das passiert, was sich die installation ebenfalls gedacht hat. mit tasksel hat das nix zu tun oder?
<derchill1r> noobster987: sei doch nicht so ignorant
<Taunix> cd einlegen und von der booten und dann den anweisungen volgen noobster987 *grin*
<Taunix> aber das ist ne neuinstalation
<derchill1r> aber er will keine neuinstallation, er will nur das menue zurueck ^^
<Taunix> zio, ohne instalation kein menue
<derchill1r> vielleicht haetten wir das sagen sollen
<derchill1r> noobster987: ohne installation kein menue
<noobster987> ok :P ich finde es etwas schade, dass die optionen der menüs nur bei der installation möglich sind. :p
<derchill1r> du wirst dich wohl oder uebel an die konfiguration mittels konfigurationsdateien (textdateien) gewoehnen muessen
<derchill1r> ubuntu versucht schon das moeglichste mit grafischen oberflaechen, aber ein server ist da anders
<noobster987> darum gehts nicht, dasklappt im allgemeinen.
<Taunix> das ist ja auch nen instalationsmenue noobster987 zum weiteren einstellen gibts nunmal extre guiś oder howtoś
<Taunix> extra
<derchill1r> howto's fuer die textdateien..
<Taunix> *grin*
<Taunix> um sie zu bearten
<Taunix> bearbeiten
<derchill1r> aber keine sorge, ubuntu hat ein grossartiges wiki in verschiedenen sprachen
<noobster987> ihr tut so überlegen. fragt ihr euch nicht, was son vorgefertigtes menü noch speziell ändert? beispiel am dhcp. ändert es nur die interfaces? und was hätte es reingeschrieben? ändert es noch was anderes? und um genau sowas bei umfangreicheren oprionen zu vermeiden, hätte ich gerne im nachinein noch die möglichkeit, das so zu machen, wie die macher des installationsmenüs es wollten. vielleicht kommt das jetzt an. :)
<Taunix> noobster987, das menue macht nix anderes, was du auch "per hand" einstellen könntest
<noobster987> das sag ich ja nicht. aber was das i einzelenen ist - zb bei umfangreicheren otpionen - mlchte ich zumindest wissen. das oder eben das menü.
<Taunix> noobster987, aber nuja, was spricht dagegen nochmal zu instaieren, wenn sonst noch nix gemacht wurde? ist halt ne stunde wieder "schmerz"
<k1l> noobster987: soso. letzten hiess es noch: ich habe vergessen das lankabel einzustecken und habe nun kein netz. kreide nicht mir deine fehlern an. EOS
<noobster987> Taunix: weil man stück für stück andere dinge ausprobieren möchte und das ggf mehrere sind, so dass das nicht so effizient ist.
<Taunix> ja willst du das menue nu, oder nicht noobster987 zumal wenn man das menue braucht, frag ich mich ernsthaft, ob die server-version da das optimale ist
<Taunix> da wirst du nie alles mit nem menue geregelt bekommen noobster987 
<noobster987> wenn ich wüsste was die einzelne option im einzelnen ändert wär mir das egal, solange es nicht umfangreiche handarbeit erfordertn würde
<GoaSkin> hallo... kennt jemand ein Windows-Tool, das sich eignet um ein angepasstes Ubuntu-Image auf einen USB-Stick zu schreiben, ohne zusätzlich irgendwelche Bootloader zu installieren und das Image in eine FAT-Partition zu packen?
<Taunix> die handarbeit ist meist nicht so schlimm wie sie sich anhört/liest noobster987 nur die wiki oder das howto erklärt halt gerne alles im grundprinzip, was den text als sehr umfassend macht, geh da ran, ein schuss dann vergessen
<GoaSkin> UNetbotin und LinuxLive USB taugen nicht
<ppq> GoaSkin: wieso taugt unetbootin nicht?
<GoaSkin> ppq: weil das Programm irgendeinen Bootloader installiert und der meine Installation nicht bootet
<ppq> GoaSkin: weil das kernel- und das initrd-image anders heißen vielleicht? versuch doch das manuell anzupassen
<GoaSkin> ppq: es soll das normale GRUB-Menü erscheinen, das eh schon Teil des Images ist... und das ganze ist für normale User gedacht, die nicht erst ein Image Writer Programm groß konfigurieren sollen
<ppq> die isolinux bzw. syslinux konfiguration dürfte das sein
<ppq> image writer programm? es gibt doch dd für windows.
<GoaSkin> ppq: wenn ich mein ISO unter linux einfach mit dd auf den Stick schreibe ist das kein Problem. Nur für windows user habe ich noch keine lösung gefunden
<ppq> liefer ihnen halt das image und dd für windows.
<ppq> evtl. mit batch script :)
<noobster987> Taunix: weiß ich alles. nur bring mir nix, wenn son menue ding den und den parameter ändert oder hier und da ne komplette config erstellt. muss aber jetzt erstmal los. ;) bis dann
<GoaSkin> ppq: habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. ist halt einwenig aufwendiger
<GoaSkin> aber im zweifel eine notlösung
<ppq> GoaSkin: ach was.. drei dateien: bla.iso, dd.exe und setup.bat. ist doch dann recht einfach
<GoaSkin> ppq: das schwierigste in der bat ist es, herauszufinden wie das device des usb-sticks heisst
<ppq> joar, aber das ist doch sicher machbar. frag mal in einer windowscommunity
<ppq> die windows-version von dd kennt eine --list option zum auflisten erkannter datenträger
<ppq> übrigens werden wir gerade ziemlich offtopic :)
<GoaSkin> ppq: ich hab eine idee: der benutzer muss angewiesen werden, das skript auf den stick zu kopieren und dort zu starten. dann kann man auch leicht den device namen erfassen
<GoaSkin> naja... für linux-user, die das live-system wollen muss auch noch eine lösung her - und zuerst dachte ich halt an ein gui-tool, das es für alle systeme gibt
<mgolisch> universal usb installer?
<mgolisch> das ding funzt eigentlich ganz gut
<GoaSkin> das Problem ist wohl, dass die USB-Installation partitioniert ist und ein partitionierter Stick komplett in ein image gedumpt ist
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> dd dann halt
<mgolisch> oder sowas
<Deem> sash_: warum ist das schöner und vorallem wie soll das dann in zusammenhang mit phpmyadmin ermöglicht werden?
<GoaSkin> dann probier ich mal was...
<sash_> Deem: greift phpmyadmin nicht sowieso auf den lokalen mysql zu? also auf den, der auf dem geraet laeuft, auf dem er selbst laeuft. da brauchts doch kein listen an nem port nach draussen
<sash_> Deem: und schoener ists, weil ssh verschluesselt ist und mysql nicht
<Deem> sash_: ja, wenn ich aber zb den apache auf einem anderen server laufen habe und dieser die mysql datenbank benötigt hilft auch kein ssh
<Deem> sash_: wobei mir da auch ne idee kommt, dass ich das ganze ja auf openvz basis bauen könnte und dan 2 getrennte ves nehme, die ich dann bridge
<sash_> root-mysql brauchst du dann immer noch nicht ausserhalb des hosts. imho
<apollo13> Deem: openvz? RENN
<Deem> sash_: root-mysql soll es auch nicht werden :D
<Deem> apollo13: was is an openvz denn auszusetzen?
<apollo13> Deem: alles, kvm oder xen; wenns teuer werden darf vlt noch nen vmware esx server
<Deem> apollo13: teuer darf garnix werden. ich möchte nix bezahlen dafür.
<apollo13> kvm oder xen…
<Deem> apollo13: und ich nutze virtuozzo schon länger. bislang noch keine probleme gehabt
<apollo13> openvz ist doof; eg muss selben kernel wie hostsystem verwenden, dadurch gehen viele features die sonst gehen nimmer
<apollo13> komplexe iptables rules? no thx, syslog zickte hier letztens mit openvz auch rum; tun/tap networking in der vm grausam bis unmöglich
<apollo13> und virtuozzo != openvz iirc
<Deem> apollo13: da da eh nur 1-2 ve da draufschmeiße kann das auch mit einem 32bit kernel laufen, da de cpu eh nur 32bit unterstützt und nur 3gb ram drin sind nicht weiter tragisch
<Deem> apollo13: openvz= openvirtuozzo
<mgolisch> jo
<apollo13> ja aber virtuozzo weiterhin != openvirtuozzo
 * mgolisch has branded zones
<Deem> apollo13: kann schon sein, aber das wird jetzt ein wenig zu offtopic. du darfst gerne weiter drüben mit mir diskutieren :P
<apollo13> nicht nötig, nimm xen oder kvm :þ
<Deem> apollo13: ich würde sagen, dass ist auslegungssache. genauso wie windows vs. linux. wers braucht oder nur damit zurecht kommt. nutzt es eben :P
<bekks> moin
<Deem> hi bekks 
<bekks> moin Deem 
<mgolisch> huhu
<jokrebel_> re
<ppq> falls ich nachher afk bin - kann jemand mit Eierbaer weitermachen? sein bios ist schrott, bootet nur noch von der hdd (sda), nicht von cd/usb. er hat jaunty und soll lucid frisch neuinstallieren. seiner meinung nach keine wichtigen daten drauf. er hat auf grub2 geupgradet und sollte eine neue partition auf seiner ext. hdd (sdb) erstellen, ext2/3 oder so und das ubuntu iso reinpacken, dann nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Skripte#Von-ISO-Dateien-mittel
<ppq> s-loopback-booten diese .iso datei booten und lucid auf sda installieren. leider probiert er gerade, die iso datei mit unetbootin auf die neue hdd partition zu packen, weil jemand versehentlich nen unpassenden tipp gegeben hat
<ppq> die url nochmal in einem stück http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Skripte#Von-ISO-Dateien-mittels-loopback-booten
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4per8hy | GRUB 2/Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Deem> ppq: kk. wenn ich ihn sehe sag ichs ihm
<ppq> (in dem grub2 script muss btw die partition nicht angegeben werden, er checkt alle auf vorhandensein der .iso datei am oben angegebenen pfad)
<ppq> danach natürlich das sudo update-grub
<hudo> hallo, habe probleme mit flash im firefox, about:plugins zeigt mir flash 10.1.r102 und auch 9.0.r124. Ich verwende lucid
<hudo> nachtrag, ich verwende gleiches firefox profil fuer xp und ubuntu
<ppq> hudo: vielleicht an verschiedenen pfaden installiert? mach mal n 'sudo updatedb; locate libflashplayer.so'
<ppq> bzw. wegen der symlinks    ls -l `locate libflashplayer.so`
<bekks> locate ist keine gute Idee.
<bekks> find ist da deutlich sinnvoller.
<ppq> stimmt
<hudo> ppq, ja es gibt 2, eine in home/mich/.mozilla/plugins
<hudo> eine in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<hudo> und sogar eine in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins
<ppq> hudo: die in deinem home hast du wahrscheinlich mal selbst dort deponiert. lösch die halt, die vom flashplugin-installer ist wahrscheinlich die aktuellere. kannst das aber auch in about:plugins nachgucken
<hudo> letztere zeigt auf die zweite
<hudo> ppq, danke, scheint jetzt zu funktionieren, in home/..../.mozilla/plugins war flashplayer version 9
<snooky_> hi all
<snooky_> hat jemand eine idee wie man samba shares durch inet verbinden kann? oder halt eine art samba aber durchs inet. nfs o.ä. und wenn es geht "sicher"
<ppq> ssh
<snooky_> aber das soll wie nen ordner sein
<snooky_> also doppel drauf klicken und man ist im ordner
<bekks> Vergiss es.
<bekks> Samba ist aus gutem Grund nicht routingfähig.
<snooky_> ja gibts was anderes womit man das machen kann?
<bekks> VPN.
<mgolisch> webdav?
<bekks> Einzige und beste Wahl an der Stelle.
<snooky_> also irgendwie ein ftp ordner (ist mit ssl) und dann halt passwort speichern o.ä.
<bekks> snooky_: Nope.
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<snooky_> was ist denn dieses, unter gnome, Orte => Mit Server verbinden
<bekks> Samba.
<snooky_> weil da kann man ssh und ftp usw auswählen
<mgolisch> jo
<wangata> hi kann mir wer helfen, habe eine Grafikkarte SIS 617 M und möchte gerne bei Xorg meine Auflösung ändern, da es sonst nicht funktioniert. Problem ist 1. ich bin ein Linux-Neuling 2. Weiß ich nicht wie ich eine komplette Xorg Config zusammen stellen 3. brauche ich dringend hilfe, danke :)
<mgolisch> das kann auch sftp
<snooky_> ja das meine ich ja
<bekks> wangata: Mit der Grafikkarte wirst du leider ziemlich viel PEch haben. Mit das fieseste, was es an Hardware gibt.
<wangata> es hat vor monaten schonmal jemand hinbekommen, nur weiss ich nicht mehr woher er die CFG hatte... allerdings mussten wir dort nur die gewünschten auflösungen eintragen
<ppq> wangata: eine xorg.conf erstellt man sich so: alles schließen, strg+alt+f2, einloggen, 'sudo service gdm stop', 'sudo Xorg -configure', 'sudo service gdm start'. dann hat man eine /home/$USER/xorg.conf.new die man bearbeiten und als xorg.conf nach /etc/X11/ verschieben kann
<Deem> wangata: hast du schon die treiber für die sis karte?
<Deem> es gibt da schon vorkompilierte, die du einfach nur copy & pasten musst
<ppq> er will doch nur seine auflösung per modeline ändern
<Deem> ppq: mag schon sein. aber bei bestimmten sis karten muss man zuerst einen neuen treiber nehmen bevor man da was ändern kann. so zb bei mir
<Deem> hab auch ne sis, allerdings ne 671.
<b34bb> hat jmd einen link wo man Featherweight runterladen kann?
<b34bb> Hab schon in zimlich vielen archiven gesucht und nix gefunden, bzw der link ist tot oder funktioniert nicht :(
<b34bb> bei berlios.de gibts nur eine alte version
<dadrc> Könnte daran liegen, dass das letzte Release von '05 ist -- außerdem eher was für den OT-Channel
<b34bb> ok, sry
<b34bb> aber er zeigt mir auf http://www.filetransit.com/download.php?id=97137 v1.3 und relasedatum 19.01.2010 an??
<flynk> guten abend :)
<b34bb> n abend
<b34bb> *gute
<b34bb>  flynk: hast du eine frage?
<LupusE> ü
<flynk> An sich ja. Aber ich versuch sie mir gerade selber zu beantworten :)
<flynk> doch jetzt stell ich sie einfach. Ich will wissen was beim kompilieren wie inneinander greift. Ich will ubuntu verstehen lernen und nicht nur anwenden. Und mir fehlt irgendwie der punkt wo ich anfange kann/soll
<dadrc> und was ist die Frage? :)
<flynk> :P
<b34bb> flynk: was möchtest du denn alles lernen?
<b34bb> (auch programmieren oder nur ubuntuspezifisch?)
<flynk> erstmal nur linux spezifisch dann wenn ich anfange die abläufe zu verstehen, einfache Programme... aber bis dahin ist es noch ein weiter weg :)
<Deem> flynk: schau dir mal lfs an (linux from scratch)
<flynk> lfs hört sich auf dem ersten blick nach dem richtigen weg an
<flynk> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs libc6-dev-i386 gcc-multilib g++-multilib 
<flynk> arrr falsches fenster kopiert
<bekks> Wieso willst du den ganzen Kram da installieren?
<flynk> ich will virutalbox installieren und das steht im wiki so
<bekks> Hmm?
<bekks> Was ein Quatsch.
<bekks> aptitude linux-headers build-essentials und fertig.
<sash_> install vergessen
<bekks> Anschliessend bauen die Kernelmodule auch, und alles ist gut.
<bekks> Ack.
<bekks> aptitude install linux-headers build-essentials und fertig.
<flynk> okeyyyy, ich werde das mal ausprobieren
<sash_> build-essentials oder build-essential? in debian ists essential
<bekks> Ich kann mir das auch nicht merken :D
<sash_> build-essential* halt
<jokrebel_> das braucht man für Virtualbox?
<bekks> Ja, um die Kernelmodule bauen zu können.
<LupusE> build-es[tab]
<jokrebel_> OSE oder PUEL? IIRC wird das alles durch Virtualbox automatisch mitgezogen.
<flynk> ose
<bekks> 4.0 kennt kein OSE/PUEL mehr.
<bekks> 4.0 bekommt die PEUL-Erweiterungen durch das Extension Pack.
<basti> abend. habe grade auf maverick geupdated, und wollte nun die kernel module für vmware workstation installieren. vmware behauptet jedoch, dass die header files nicht installiert sind bzw "C header file mathcing your kernel were not found". es sind aber linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic installiert zu dem laufenden kernel. was machen?
<jokrebel_> aha - bin wohl nicht auf dem laufenden :-/
<xperia> hallo wie kann ich in ubuntu maverick server neben die de_DE.utf8 locale die normalle de_DE local installieren. ich habe das Problem das in php wenn ich strftime benutze zusammen mit dem formatierer %a das ich dann nur für den heutigen tag "Do" erhalte. Ich brauche aber die drestellige darstellung des Tages "Don" wie dies im englischen ebenfalls der fall ist !
<bekks> xperia: Und was soll die de_DE locale daran ändern?
<xperia> denke womöglichas dort der Tag dreistellig vorhanden ist
<bekks> Ist er nicht.
<bekks> Nimm die zweistellige Variante und/oder code Dir den Rest drumherum.
<xperia> kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an php liegt weill wenn ich die englishe locale benutze erhalte ich den dreistelligen Tag sobald ich aber die deutsche Locale Benutze erhalte ich den zwestellige darstellung des Tages
<bekks> Es liegt an der locale an sich.
<bekks> Im Deutschen ist eine dreistellige Variante einfach unnötig, daher nicht vorhanden.
<bekks> Nimm die zweistellige Variante und/oder code Dir den Rest drumherum.
<xperia> scheiss locale muss es denn x verschiedene incompatibel locales geben. welcher idiot hat diese locale den erstellt
<bekks> Welcher I* coded denn auf deutsch? :P
<sash_> lol
 * bekks hat auch gar keine Systeme mit deutschen Locales - da fliegt einem eh immer nur alles auseinander.
<jokrebel_> xperia: im Deutschen sind die Wochentage nun mal MO DI MI DO FR SA SO abgekürzt.
<xperia> ja welche coded in deutsch. im englischen ist es ja dreistellig kaum wechselt man auf deutsche local erhält man inkompatiblen scheiss
<bekks> Dann ist deine Anwendung mies gecoded.
<bekks> Da kann kein Ubuntu was gegen tun.
<sash_> bekks: quatsch. was soll denn da auseinander fliegen?
<xperia> jokrebel_: Zu dumm aber das sich nicht jeder daran hält
<bekks> Man pages sind auf Deutsch, Fehlermeldungen sind auf Deutsch, strftime fliegt einem um die Ohren.
<jokrebel> xperia: Dann nimm ne Englische Installation…
<jokrebel> Deutsch ist nun mal keine Weltsprache - was zwangsläufig zu der ein oder anderen Inkompatibilität führt.
<xperia> ich muss ein string wie dieser hier erstellen weill es erwartet wird da das system mehrsprachig ist also auch englisch
<xperia> Don+13+Jan+2011+19%3A01%3A26+GMT-1 zu dumm das mit der Deutschen Locales nur dies möglich ist
<xperia> Do+13+Jan+2011+19%3A11%3A39+GMT-1
<xperia> Die Leute welche nicht Deutsch Sprechen und Verwenden sind ja in der Mehrzahl und kümmern sich ein scheissdreck ob die Fehlermeldungen und Manpages in Deutsch sind. => wer coded in Deutsch gute frage
<xperia> Wenn Deutsch keine Weltsprache sollte man wenigsten kompatibel bleiben oder eine alternative anbieten.
<xperia> Hmm ich ändere mir jetzt die Locale auf de_DE.utf8 auf de_DE_INT.utf8
 * jokrebel sieht da keinen Ubuntu-Bezug - BTW
<xperia> jetzt schon ! wie schaffe ich eine veränderte locale damit ich sie benutzen kann zumindest fürs php laden ab und zu
<sash_> ok, vor dem pasten von fehlern is LC_ALL und LANG=C Pflicht, bekks 
<bekks> sash_: Eben.
<bolder_> nabend alle
<bolder_> lob an das team hier mein erst install von ubuntu hat wunderschön funktioniert.
<eichi> automatisch von ubuntu die ganze platte partitionieren lassen ist immer noch auf eine partition mit / eingehängt + swap eingestellt oder?
<b34bb> eichi: soweit ich weiß schon
<eichi> b34bb: okay, danke. könnte man eigentlich etwas schlauer machen
<b34bb> eichi: meinst du mit seperater /home partition?
<eichi> also ich habs gern in /boot ext2, / ext4 und /home ext4 und swap
<eichi> so installier ich das den leuten immer
<LupusE> eichi: schlau ist nicth was du denkst, sondern was sich in der praxis bewaehrt. befasse dich ein paar monate damit und danns hcauen wir, ob du zum gleichen egebnis kommst. das hier zu diskutieren bringt aber absolut gar nichts.
<b34bb> ist aber eigentlich auch sinvoller, zb mit datenrettung und so
<eichi> LupusE: ich supporte hier im haus mehr als 15 ubuntuuser und hab selbst 7 jahre linux erfahrung ;) ich kenn mich aus
<b34bb> aber die entwichler werden schon ihre gründe haben
<LupusE> das aendert an meiner aussage genau was?
<eichi> wenn das ubuntu mal kaputt geht und die leute kein aktuelles backup haben, kann ich so super chillig ein neues system aufsetzen
<eichi> LupusE: das sich das, was ich denke in der praxis bewährt ;)
<jokrebel> ,ot?
<eichi> + ,
<eichi> is ja auch egal, dann mach ichs manuell
<Fuchs> ach, der bot mal wieder gestorben ...   anyway, #ubuntu-de-offtopic bitte fuer solche Gespraeche, danke :) 
<b34bb> ist der bot eigentlich auch open-source?
<eichi> Fuchs: über ubuntu insallationsverbesserungen reden ist offtopic? ;)
<dadrc> Für einen Supportchannel, ja.
<b34bb> bzw kann man ihn so umschreiben das er im terminal reagiert?
<eichi> okay, dann nochmal support: partitioniert ubuntu mit lvm bei der installation? nicht oder
<petro> FATAL: Can't load the ispcp.conf file at /var/www/ispcp-omega-1.0.3/engine/setup/../ispcp_common_code.pl line 46.
<petro> Compilation failed in require at ispcp-setup line 50.
<petro> kann jemand helfen?
<petro> ich verzweifle
<petro> ich will perl ispcp-setup ausführen erhalte aber die meldung
<eichi> petro: wann kommt das?
<bekks> Ohne vollständige Fehlermeldung - nein.
<petro> das ist die vollständige fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche perl ispcp-setup auszuführen stimmt da etwas mt perl nicht?
<eichi> ne, mit dem script nicht, steht doch dran
<eichi> hört sich nach hardgecodedem config file pfad an
<petro> hmm, danke und wie passe ich das an?:D
<eichi> steht ja alles dran. in zeile 46 der datei /ispcp_common_code.pl  oder kurz davor oder danach wird irgendwsa stehen, was auf die datei zugrifft
<eichi> da vielleicht mal rein schauen
<petro> danke sehr
<eichi> und dann entweder die config datei erstellen oder den pfad korrigieren
<jimpo> Nabend
<PBeck> hi
<basti> nach dem update auf maverick bekomme ich von lighthttpd bei jeder seite "403 - Forbidden". habe die alte conf datei behalten und weiß leider nicht was jetzt falsch sein sollte. jemand eine idee?
<bekks> basti: Steht im Log.
<bekks> Und evtl. passt die config auch einfach nicht mehr, mit der neuen Version von lighthttpd
<jimpo> ich habe mit mdadm ein raid5 aus 3 HDDs erstellt. so, am mainboard habe ich insgesamt 6 Ports. Wenn ich nun eine weitere Platte dran hänge (soll nicht zum raid - nur zum cleanen), dann zerbläst es mir das raid, weil sich die devices ändern. wie kann ich das verhindern?
<BuZZ-T> bestes Verfahren ist mMn nach vorher /etc sichern und alle configs überschreiben lassen
<BuZZ-T> dann vimdiff
<BuZZ-T> weiß btw jemand wie man im xchat einzelne Highlights aus einzelnen Channels entfernen kann? :)
<BuZZ-T> ich will "basti" in anderen Chans eigentlich schon als Highlight behalten, nur hier bins meist nicht ich :D
<bolder_> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich flash10 installiere?
<BuZZ-T> bolder_: das Paket heißt flashplugin-nonfree
<bolder_> thx
<BuZZ-T> Version: 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1
<basti> ist nur ärgerlich, wenn in der log datei nichts steht
<user_> hallo habs geschaft bin wieder online
<user_> bin gerade mit n900 hier kann mir wer helfen,eas unter ubuntu als modem zu benutzen? bitte.
<user_> ich war/bin Stoken vielleicht kennt mich noch wer.
<user_> in nem forum stand es wird direkt erkannt. aber geht nicht
<bolder_> weiere bitte da ich kein sound habe, was muss installiert werden damit ich was zu hören bekomme?
<user_> hab aber mal lsusb gemacht da wird es erkannt
<b34bb> bolder: geht der sound nur bei flash nicht?
<bolder_> geht überhaubt keiner auch bei rytmbox oder wie heist auch nicht#
<b34bb> hast du die codecs installiert?
<bolder_> nein 
<b34bb> softqwarecenter, suche nach codecs und alle installieren
<bolder_> ok thx
<b34bb> also alles das codec heißt
<bolder_> ok
<b34bb> bzw gstreamer codecs
<basti> wie es scheint bekomme ich den 403 fehler nur bei php dateien. wie gesagt ist in den logs von lighttpd nichts zu finden. wo kann man sonst noch suchen. php selber scheint nichts zu loggen.
<mogaj>  headphone not working in laptop using ubuntu 10.10 
<TheInfinity> ,english? mogaj
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss nichts ueber english, ich assoziiere aber german damit
<TheInfinity> german? mogaj
<bekks> ,german? mogaj 
<shetlandpony> mogaj: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<TheInfinity> was ein kleines , ausmacht.
<mogaj> thank u 
<Stoken> n900  als modem kann mir wer helfen??
<bekks> Wenn Du ein konkretes Problem schilderst - wird sich bestimmt jemand melden, der das kann :)
<Stoken> hab es angeschlossen und oben rechts in verbindungen soll man es einstellen können geht aber nicht 
<rumpe1> ,gn? Stoken 
<shetlandpony> Sorry rumpe1, ich weiss nichts ueber gn, ich assoziiere aber ISE_WebPACK, LastFM_Player, Scribus und Spiele Warcraft_III damit
<Stoken> aber gerät wurde erkannt als n900 
<rumpe1> "geht nicht" ist keine fehlerbeschreibung
<Stoken> gn??
<digitaloktay> Stoken : hast was zu pasten ? fehlermeldungen usw
<digitaloktay> fehlermeldungen in codepad.org kopieren und das link hier rein kopieren
<Stoken> nein bin gerade mit handy hier voll mühseelig hab kein internet mehr darum das als modem
<LupusE> Stoken: solltest du da nicht lieber einen n900 channel aufsuchen? generell ist es ein linux, mit genau den gleichen eigenschaften auf nem arm prozessor. ich glaube nnicth das du es als modem nutzen willst, (dund profil im bluetooth), sondern eher als gateway (pand profil im bluetooth), das solltest du notfalls mittels iptables realisieren koennen.
<Stoken> ja will internet auf dem desktop mit dem n900
<LupusE> und das aendert an meiner aussage genau was?
<Stoken> ich google einfach mal
<LupusE> .oO( wo steht da was von googeln? )
<Stoken> ??
<bolder_> fein sound geht nun auch b34bb danke
<b34bb> kein problem
<b34bb> wie schreibt man ein perl-skript, das man im terminal starten kann, und das alles was man im terminal schreibt mit einem wert in einem hash verknüpft(key), und den zugehörigen text ausgibt?
<b34bb> ein bisschen komisch formuliert
<b34bb> oder ist das auch OT?
<DeannaT2> b34bb, ja, komm nach OT
<dadrc> wie, wie? texteditor auf, code rein, +x setzen, ausführen - ansonsten eher #perl oder zumindest #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<eichi> man, damn, es gibt immer nen fehler bei der installation. lesefehler oder so. aber wenn ich die cd direkt auf der cd checken lasse, passt alles, außerdem ging die cd bei anderen auch. laufwerk am arsch?
<el_lump> eichi, kann sein, hat meist aber andere Gründe.. ich habe hier ne alte Kiste, bei der installiere ich nur noch via externen Laufwerk.. klappt dann immer.. wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dann tu das.. ansonsten geh auf Fehlersuche und schreib mehr Details ;)
<eichi> el_lump: also ein externes cd laufwerk könnte ich auch holen, aber dann muss das ding doch von usb booten können oder?
<eichi> und das kann der laptop leider leider nicht
<eichi> oder hilt eine usb cd laufwerk als cd laufwerk und nicht als usb massenspeicher? also fürs bios
<el_lump> eichi, das sollte als Laufwerk erkannt werden
<el_lump> versuchs mal
<eichi> okay, cool
<eichi> mal testen
<eichi> el_lump: leider nicht
<eichi> dann muss ich vielleicht doch die festplatte ausbauen und im anderen laptop ubuntu installieren
<eichi> ist zwar nicht die feine englische art, aber damit tuts
<bolder_> n8@all
<pmi> Hallo, wie kan ich in meiner hostname datei den Hostname setzen mit einem Punkt im Namen? Ich gebe ein name.de aber es wird hinter dem name@ nur ein @name angezeigt anstelle von name.de
<LupusE> pmi: indem du dich informierst was der unterschied zwischen hostname und domainname ist.
<LupusE> denn danch willst du es nicth mehr.
<eichi> "Im Gegensatz zu Domainnamen dürfen Hostnames nur aus den ASCII-Zeichen a-z (Groß-Kleinschreibung ist egal), 0-9 und dem Bindestrich - bestehen"
<eichi> wikipedia, 7 sekunden suchzeit
<pmi> der unterschied ist mir schon klar, allerdings hätte ich trotzdem gerne den domainname als hostname
<pmi> schade
<pmi> danke
<LupusE> pmi: willst du nicht.
<apollo13> wie soll denn das funktionieren^^
<mabu> hmm, im zweifelsfall setzt du dir nen bind auf und machst dir ne entsprechende zone mit A Record
<mabu> =)
<mabu> dann gehts auf jeden fall
<el_lump> eichi, vielleicht kannst du ja mal mehr details erörtern.. zum Beispiel versuchen, ob andere Installationen funktionieren. Einfach das Medium nochmals erstellen oder oder oder.. Funktioniert es denn als Live-CD?
<eichi> el_lump: live cd funktioniert. cd ging bei anderen geräten problemlos. laptop ist schon einige jahre alt. der cd prüfsummencheck ging ohne probleme. ein anderen linux "slitaz" konnte ich auch installieren
<mabu> eine frage, ich hab mir für ne testumgebung auf ubuntu nen mysql-server installiert, der auch einwandfrei läuft, sich allerdings beim systemstart mitstartet ... ich hab versucht den autostart rauszunehmen, allerdings gibt es weder in der rc.d's noch in /etc/default etwas, dass auf den autostart hindeutet oder das man entfernen kann ... kann mir da evtl. jemand nen rat geben?
<apollo13> mabu: ubuntu version?
<mabu> Version 10.10
<apollo13> /etc/init/mysql.conf
<apollo13> man upstart
<apollo13> and runlevel [2345]  --> and runlevel [!2345]
<mabu> top, genau das hab ich gesucht, danke dir
<apollo13> np
<jokrebel> gn8
<mabu> gn8
<mabu> =)
<Stoken> hallo hab es hinbekommen mit dem n900
<fella> hi, wie finde ich heraus, ob ein Rechner USB2.0 unterstützt
<Stoken> er fragt jetzt  nach password für nen schlüsselbund was ist das ??
<Taunix> na also, geht doch
<Stoken> lsusb  glaub ich oder usbconfig
<bekks> Der Schlüsselbund ist das, wo drin deine Passwörter gespeichert werden.
<LupusE> Stoken: 'er fragt'. aha, immer? sehr konkret.
<Taunix> eigentlich das root-passwort wenn du da nix verändert hast Stoken 
<LupusE> Stoken: ggf willst du dienen network-manager umstellen, damit dieser nicth mehr im schluesselbund, sondenr unsicher als plain text speichert.
<bekks> Es gibt kein Rootpasswort.
<Stoken>  wie jetzt wozu brauch ich das ?ä
<bekks> Das Passwort des Schlüsselbundes ist nach der Installation identisch mit dem Userpasswort.
<Taunix> jaja, ok bekks ich mein das für sudo und so *grin*
<Stoken> ne geht aber nicht das amin passwd
<Taunix> hm
<bekks> Was ist das Adminpasswort?
<LupusE> Ficken123
<bekks> Gib dein Userpasswort ein. Oder das, das du hattest, bevor du dein Userpasswort geändert hast.
<LupusE> achso, du wolltest meines nicth wissen ;)
<bekks> :P
<LupusE> *auf 22 lausch, wer da so kommt*
<Stoken> ich hab nur admin password das ist es nicht überhaupt ist mein ubuntu voll vergurckt
<Stoken> kann nichtmal den runterfahren button nutzen
<Taunix> huch, irgendwie hab ich da auch zwei verschiedene
<Stoken> und er will nen password um mit blau zu verbinden
<Stoken> hab alles ausprobiert was da steht http://www.blau.de/service.html
<apollo13> LupusE: macht doch keinen sinn wenn das port zu ist
<LupusE> apollo13: zumindest sieht es fuer dich so aus, ja.
<apollo13> LupusE: iptables drop? fies, mach wenigstens nen reject :þ
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<bekks> Damit der Angreifer weiß, dass er es umsonst versucht? Da lass ich ihn doch lieber warten.
<LupusE> 7join #ubuntu-de-philosophy ;)
<apollo13> irgendwer hatte mal nen argument gegen drop (ich verwends ja auch), aber irgendwie weiß ich nimmer was es war -- kann nur blöd gewesen sein^^
<LupusE> apollo13: bei oeffentlichen diensten ists doof. aber mein ssh ist nicht wirklich offen.
<KojiroAK> apollo13⚛ Bei drop ballert der dich mit Anfragen zu.
<apollo13> KojiroAK: und bei reject muss ich ihm auch noch antworten :þ
<verfilo> guten abend
<b34bb> ,frag? verfilo
<shetlandpony> verfilo: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<verfilo> ok danke
<verfilo> folgendes problem.
<b34bb> np :)
<verfilo> ubuntu 10.04 installiert lüppt gut.
<verfilo> eben reboot und die kiste kommt hoch bis zjm anmelde bild.
<verfilo> dann nach ca 10 sekunden geht der rechner aus.
<b34bb> hast du manuell partitioniert?
<verfilo> letzte meldung auf Konsole F1 [power off]
<verfilo> der Rechner läuft seid jun 10 stabil
<LupusE> verfilo: netzteil kaputt? und wenn du zusammenhanegende tete schrebst (ohen staendiges enter), dann liest evtl auch jemand mit.
<verfilo> hatte neue benutzer angelegt.
<verfilo> sorry...  netzteil schließe ich aus, da eine live xubuntu vom usb stick 2 Stunde gelaufen ist. habe die letzten installation (soweit im log ersichtlich) zurückgedreht. LTSP ist auf dem Rechner (nicht ganz so wichtig) aber Web- File und VDR müssen wieder laufen.
<b34bb> laptop oder tower?
<verfilo> maxdata server. /3 platten (check ok) /3 GB ram dualcore Athlon / SAT-Karte /asus board/    welche logdatei könnte mir da helfen ?  müsste in den keller laufen und mir mit ner live cd die Kiste wieder booten. (ist ziemlich kalt da unten) kann ich auf ein live system per ssh zugreifen ?
<verfilo> ? jemand eine idee ?
<Aison> für was?
<verfilo> sorry dachte es hätte jemand gelsen.  mein 10.04 macht direkt nach dem system start im loginfenster (Power OFF) das ist das letzte was ich gleichzeitig im Terminal unter F1 sehen kann.
<verfilo> kann mich zwar noch anmelden (egal welcher User)  aber dann gleiches ergebnis.  remote komme ich so schnell gar nicht mehr drauf.
<Aison> was hast denn da für einen script am laufen ;)
<Aison> verfilo, ich persönlich würde mit einem livesystem booten und mal schauen, welche scripts ausgeführt werden
<Aison> aber das ist natürlich nicht ganz einfach
<k1l> also das ist natürlich nicht normal, dass er sofort wieder runterfährt. 
<verfilo> danke für den tipp... live system läuft gerade (systemrescue cd) und ich komm per ssh dran. im Keller ist es verdammt kalt... (aber trocken) ;)  wie schaue ich nach den scripte ? und welche log datei kann helfen ?
<verfilo> naja runterfahren ist es nciht wirklich. es erscheint keine Meldung system is going down oder so....  es kommt direkt Power off und dann ist schicht. alles aus
<Aison> also es kommt vor dem anmelden in der console?
<Aison> oder ausschliesslich nach dem anmelden?
<mgolisch> was haste da so alles installiert?
<verfilo> öhm.  je nachdem wie schnell man ist.  schwierig zu beschreiben.  der loginamanager startet regulär, man kann sich einloggen, sieht den desktop -- aus.  wartet man etwas beim login manager. dann auch aus.  ich habe auf die Koonsole geschaltet um vielleicht eine Fehlermeldung zu erhaschen.  auf der konsole steht auch login :  
<verfilo> wen man sich nicht anmeldet kommt ebenfalls power off.
<k1l> oder welches script für automatisches herunterfahren läuft? :)
<Aison> verfilo, kannst du mal ohne X starten?
<Aison> es könnte sich ja um ein problem mit der graka handeln. Was ähnliches hatte ich auch schon mal
<Aison> dann schaltet die Kiste einfach plötzlich aus
<k1l> Aison: dann sollte sie aber auch im live modus ausgehen, wenn ein hardware defekt anliegt
<verfilo> hmmm ist onboard kann ich also nicht tauschen :(  fehler tritt aber auch auf wenn kein Monitor dran ist.  war sowieso gefummel an die kiste einen monitor anzuschließen
<Aison> k1l, nicht unbedingt ein hardware defekt, sondern auch ein treiberkonflikt ist möglich
<verfilo> wie oben schon geschrieben 22:30 ;)  Live cd läuft gut....
<mgolisch> naja ich wuerd halt mal in die logfiles schauen
<Aison> wenn der rechner einfach ausschaltet, wird wohl kaum was in den logfiles stehen
<k1l> Aison: ja könnte sein. aber ich denke eher, dass da irgendein programm amokläuft
<Aison> ein userprogramm kann nicht einfach die kiste ausschalten
<k1l> per livecd kommt man ja na die logs
<k1l> Aison: weisst du, was der gute da alles wie laufen hat?
<verfilo> hatte alles was ich seid dem letzten reboot per apt-get installiert hab wieder entfernt.
<verfilo> wo kann ich das nachschauen ?
<Aison> ja, er hat linux am laufen. Und wenn der kernel keinen fehler hat, ist es unmöglich, dass ein userprogramm die rechner einfach anhält
<Aison> ist schliesslich nicht win95 ;)
<mgolisch> wieso?
<Aison> wenn, dann müsste es ein programm mit root-rechten sein, und das ist schon recht schwierig
<k1l> Aison: du glaubst gar nicht wieviele heinis programm mit sudo starten
<mgolisch> ja?
<verfilo> es ist ja noch kein prog gestartet, bevor ich mich anmelden kann...
<mgolisch> sicher?
<mgolisch> wie gesagt les halt mal die logfiles
<mgolisch> das messages log wuerd ich mir mal reinziehen
<Aison> ja, aber bei einem PowerOff kann der kernel ja gar nichts mehr in die logs schreiben ;)
<verfilo> es laufen mit bestimmtheit apache vdr samba ssh nxserver
<mgolisch> und authlog wegen evtl cronjobs oder so und evtl daemon.log oder wo auch immer ubuntu den cron kram hinlogt
<verfilo> power off wird aber noch angezeigt. kann man triggern werd das auslöst?  
<Aison> verfilo, schau dir /var/log/messages, syslog, Xorg.0.log.old an
<Agrigor> sachma, kann mir wer sagen, was in dem Artikel (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TiLP) dieser fstab schmarrn soll? hab den auf keinem meiner rechner gebraucht... Gibts da en grund für? je nachdem könnte man das nämlich ma rausholn, falls das veraltet is
<Agrigor> nabend btw^^
<b34bb> nabend
<verfilo> messages bin ich drin...
<Aison> anhand der uhrzeit siehst du ja, wie weit du zurück musst
<Aison> Agrigor, wahrscheinlich benötigst du den Eintrag nicht
<verfilo> netterweise hört das log ja auf... wenn der Rechner ausgeht ;) muss also nur zum schluss und da seh ich keinen fehler.
<verfilo> schau gleich mal in die anderen logs
<Agrigor> die Frage is ja viel mehr: wer benötigt ihn?
<Agrigor> oder kann man ihn gefahrlos rausnehmen, da ihn wohlmöglich keiner mehr benötigt?
<Aison> Agrigor, kommt auf das Program an. Wenn das Programm zugriff auf /proc/bus/usb benötigt und du usbfs nicht hast, dann must du es in die fstab eintragen
<k1l> Agrigor: schreib es mal in den diskussion-thread zu der wiki seite
<Agrigor> oaky
<Aison> Agrigor, aber du kannst es ja auch von "hand" starten
<Agrigor> okay is erstellt (ich hab den thread eben von hand nich gefunden o0)
<Aison> argh, dieses Landscape ist ja recht teuer
<apollo13> nunja du kannst dir den server selber dazuschreiben
<Agrigor> was ksotet denn landscape?
<Aison> verfilo, mit dem tool rcconf (apt-get install rcconf) kannst du einzelne init-scripts auf einfache weise aktivieren/deaktivieren
<apollo13> ich hab schon mal angefangen, das protokoll rennt schon, aber noch eher etwas weg von fertig^^
<verfilo> so bin durch die logdateien der letzten starts durch.
<verfilo> nfs mount scheint einen fehler zu haben. (ist aber nichts gemounten lokal )
<Aison> Agrigor, also ich müsste pro Server (einfachste Version) 239€ pro jahr bezahlen
<Aison> ich habe 5 Server
<apollo13> du kannst meinen server weiterschreiben^^
<Aison> Dann pro Desktop 86€/Jahr
<Agrigor> o0 ok^^ hab mich grad ewig durch die canical seite klicken müssen, bis ich ma auf preisen war...
<Agrigor> argh canonical meinte ich
<mgolisch> wozu braucht man das?
<Aison> Agrigor, hab momentan kontakt mit dem Canonical Sales Support ;)
<Agrigor> :)
<Agrigor> k
<apollo13> joah die schreiben auf der canonical seite gar nix ;)
<magik> ich möchte ein applet oder irgendne anzeige haben, die mir anzeig "noch X Tage bis zum Event". das timer-applet kann das leider nicht und im web und forum find ich auch nix dazu. hat einer hier ne idee?
<apollo13> ich hatte auch schon mal spaß mit deren support :)
<mgolisch> ich nicht
<Aison> bin jetzt schon länger landscape am testen
<Aison> der support ist eingentlich ganz net
<Agrigor> @magic: für den Desktop oder Internetseite?
<mgolisch> hm
<magik> desktop, Agrigor 
<mgolisch> hab ich nie verstanden was mir das ding bringt
<Agrigor> hmm mal unter screenlets geschaut?
<Aison> naja, aber einer gewissen anzahl rechner ist es einfach bequemer
<magik> hm da brauch man ja compiz.. naja ich schaus mir mal an, danke
<Agrigor> magik: http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets
<Agrigor> da gibts welche mit dem Namen Countdown
<mgolisch> hm
<Agrigor> 2 an der Zahl
<mgolisch> was kann das tolles?
<magik> genau das was ich brauch, danke agrigor
<Agrigor> np gerngeshehn
<verfilo> gibt es irgendwo ein log. analog zu dem boot.ini unter windows wo man sehen klann welche programme gestartet werden ?
<Agrigor> gnome: System -> Einstellungen -> Startprogramme
<Agrigor> meintest du sowas?
<Aison> verfilo, ein log in dem sinne nicht, aber du kannst natürlich nachschauen, welche init scripts gestartet werden
<verfilo> hm..  und wo mache ich das ? bzw sehe ich das etwas in einer bestimmten reihenfolge geladen werden sollte? da mein elogs keine erkennbaren fehler aufweisen ist das schwierig..
<Agrigor> also du kannst mit dem Tool bootchart einsehn, was wann gestartet wurde 
<Aison> also der Runlevel 5 findest du unter /etc/rc5.d/
<Aison> die kanonische reihenfolge ist automatisch auch die startreihenfolge der scripts
<Aison> Was die verschiedenen Runlevel bedeuten, findest du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<Aison> aber da der poweroff relativ spät kommt, dürfte es sich um Runleven 5 handeln
<verfilo> ok.9 scrite unter rc5.d
<verfilo> apparmor  br1tty etc-setseriel  lm-sensors open vm tools setserial   x11common   pcmciautils urandom
<verfilo> mehr steht da nicht drin.
<verfilo> sorry typo
<verfilo> rcS.d gelsen
<soc> hi
<Aison> wobei
<soc> kann mir jemand helfen mit der fensterposition von pidgin?
<Aison> verfilo, du könntest ja mal x11-common entfernen (einfach per mv aus dem verzeichnis schieben)
<soc> wenn ich pidgin starte platziert es sich immer am linken rand, obwohl ich es jedesmal auf die andere seite schiebe
<Aison> dann würde glaub ich keine grafikoberfläche gestartet
<Aison> dann siehst du schon mal, ob es daran liegt
<soc> gibts da irgendwo eine einstellungsdatei, die sich di eposition merkt?
<k1l> soc: devilspie oder nen compiz plugin laufen?
<verfilo> xcommon  aus rcS.d ?
<soc> k1l: nein, beides nich
<soc> metacity
<Aison> verfilo, ja, die datei S70x11-common
<k1l> jedenfalls hat compiz dafür ein plugin, musste im ccsm mal reinschauen. ansonsten kommts halt auf dein setup bezüglich desktop an.
<Aison> verfilo, die kann bei dir evtl. anders heissen
<verfilo> s01x11-common
<verfilo> was bedeutet es wenn im mc die DAteien mit einem roten ! versehen werden ? mit nano bearbeitet sind die Dateien leer
<Aison> verfilo, ungültiger symlink
<Aison> verfilo, aber da du mit dem livesystem arbeitest, kann es schon sein, dass die symlinks nicht gültig sind
<Aison> und da sie nicht gültig sind, kannst du sie auch nicht öffnen
<verfilo> hmm.... schad ich dachte ich nähere mich der lösung
<mgolisch> chroot ftw
<mgolisch> :)
<verfilo> so geh nun mal die kiste booten... (hausschuh anzieh)  und dann später zur fühschicht.
<verfilo> (vor)letzte frage. kann man den befehl poweroff oder shutdown entfernen? ein reboot würde mir für meine kiste reichen. wenn die im Bios steht kann ich sie immer noch über den powerschalter abdrehen
<Aison> kA, aber einfach den Befehl "poweroff" entfernen dürfte wohl nicht die Lösung sein ;)
<verfilo> als hotfix würd mir das bis zum wochende reichen...  wo steht der befehl ?
<Aison> /sbin/poweroff
<Aison> achja, das kannst du auch noch versuchen
<Aison> cd /etc/init.d
<Aison> grep poweroff . -Ri
<Aison> dann siehst du alle files, die poweroff enthalten
<Aison> dürfte aber nur "halt" enthalten
<verfilo> grep poweroff . -Ri da schmeisst der mir hunderte dateein rasu
<Aison> in /etc/init.d ?
<Taunix> daran sieht man halt, das man sowas nicht einfach entfernen sollte
<hampa> Warum muss ich auf der Console plötzlich als Empfänger root@localhost eingeben wenn doch eigentlich "mail root" reicht? (Jedenfalls war das bis vor kurzem noch so. ;o) )
<Taunix> wie wärs mit einfach nicht eingeben? verfilo 
<verfilo> grep: ./idmapd: No such file or directory grep: ./hwclock: No such file or directory grep: ./vmware-autostart: No such file or directory grep: ./irqbalance: No such file or directory grep: ./udevtrigger: No such file or directory
<verfilo> so was....
<Aison> Taunix, sein problem ist, dass während dem booten ein poweroff kommt
<Aison> und die kiste einfach ausschaltet
<Aison> es kommt aber NACH dem X11 init
<Taunix> Aison, aber ab das an den poweroff hängt, bezweifel ich, trotz meiner lahmen kentnisse
<Aison> ich auch
<Aison> ich sage immernoch es liegt an X11 bzw. einem Treiber ;)  weil das hatte ich auch schon mal. Deswegen mal ohne X11 booten
<verfilo> ich versuchs mal.  die x11-common verschoben in backupordner  - in rcX.d  scripte die für nicht sinnvoll halte verschoben.  ... nun daumen drücken  (poweroff umbenannt)
<verfilo> melde mich gleich wieder.
<Aison> das tönt ja spannend ;)  
<Taunix> z.b. acpi macht auch komische sachen, wenns nicht richtig unterstützt wird
<Aison> ahja, genau
<soc> hi
<soc> ich versuche Java 7 aus dem OpenJDK ppa zu installieren
<soc> allerdings glaubt die paketverwaltung, dass die version "7~b117" weniger ist als "7b89", was als konfikt eingetragen ist
<soc> und verweigert einfach die installation
<verfilo> Ich wünsche dir Aison eine wunderschonen gute Nacht ....  ich kann gleich beruhigt noch  Stunden schlafen und dann zur schicht..
<Taunix> ppa würd ich auch verweigern soweit ich das könnte *grin*
<verfilo> Vielen vielen vielen dank
<verfilo> die kiste läuft., trotz gestartetem gdm. aber zwei scripte im rc waren "verweist" vielleicht war es das...
<Taunix> die quelle ist in der paketverwaltung eingetragen? soc 
<soc> Taunix: ja
<verfilo> werde morgen Abend noch die poweroff zurückkopiern und abschließend testen.
<Taunix> hm
<soc> https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-14
<Aison> verfilo, n8 ;)
<verfilo> gute n8... danke
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~openjdk
<soc> bin ich grade dämlich oder fehlen da sämtliche links um einen bug melden zu können?
<Taunix> soc, eingelogt?
<soc> Taunix: japp
<soc> und "answers" geht irgendwie auch nich
<bullgard4> Ich erhalte gerade auf Maverick die Meldung: "Bug-Buddy. Fehlerbericht einschicken. Die Anwendung Netzwerkmanager ist abgestürzt. Das Programm zum Einsenden von Fehlerberichten konnte nicht genug Fehler-Informationen sammeln, damit der Bericht nützlich für die Entwickler wäre. Um nützliche Fehlerberichte zu erstellen, bitten wir Sie, Diagnose-Pakete für Ihre Distribution zu installieren."...
<bullgard4> ...Warum kommt Bug-Buddy hoch und nicht die Aufforderung '~$ ubuntu-bug nm-applet'?
<sash_> ist bug-buddy vielleicht ein ubuntu-bug frontend?
<Mabu> morgen ;)
<danners> hey ich hab ein netbook bei dem irgendeine taste immer gedrückt ist: wenn ich im terminal n eingebe kommt ^[n raus. welche taste hängt?
<Mabu> hmm, sicher das nur eine taste klemmt? ;)
<danners> Mabu: könnten auch mehrere sein, sieht man halt nicht
<Mabu> also die ALT-Taste macht genau diesen Effekt
<Mabu> jo, ALT festhalten, bißchen rumdrücken und das kommt dabei raus: ^[n^[n^[m^[m^[m^[b^[b^[b^[v^[v^[v^[c^[c^[c
<danners> Mabu: hmm die hab ich jetzt rausgenommen und immernoch das selbe.. nicht gut...
<LetoThe2nd> moin! kann man die reihenfolge beeinflussen, in der der kernel die geräte auf sdX, sdY, usw. mappt?
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab hier ne maschine, bei der alle usb-medien _vor_ den sata-platten eingemappt werden. ist irgendwie bäh.
<erio> LetoThe2nd: liegt das nicht an der Reihenfolge in der fstab?
<LetoThe2nd> erio: nene, das hat mit der fstab überhaupt nix zu tun.
<erio> LetoThe2nd: dann verstehe ich die frage nicht
<LetoThe2nd> erio: möglich :-)
<erio> ach du meinst die UDev rules?
<LetoThe2nd> hmmm... udev könnte ein ansatzpunkt sein, stimmt. aber das wär schon irgendwie sehr doof die extra da anpassen zu müssen.
<bullgard4> sash_: Meines Erachtens ist Bug-Buddy eine Einrichtung des GNOME-Projekts. Die Beziehung zwischen Bug-Buddy und '~$ ubuntu-bug <Paketname>' würde ich gern genauer kennen.
<sash_> bullgard4: dann verweise ich dich gerne, wie so oft, auf die upstream-dokumentation ;)
<bullgard4> sash_: Die Upstream-Dokumentation reicht nicht zu. Denn zumindest bei den bisherigen Bug-Buddy-Auftritten auf meinen Ubuntu-Rechnern lag stets eine Überschneidung mit '~$ ubuntu-bug <Paketname>' vor. Die Upstream-Dokumentation, die ich mal früher überflogen hatte, ging darauf nicht ein. Sie kocht ihr eigenes Süppchen. Mich interessiert aber der Zusammenhang mit Ubuntu.
<Socke> bullgard4: vielleicht ist das ja das, was du wissen möchtest http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bug-buddy
<soxor> Hallo Socke das könnte dich interessieren wenn du immer noch dein n900 als Modem benutzen möchtest
<soxor> http://dartarrow.net/using-nokia-n900-as-a-modem/137
<soxor> oder hast du das Problem von gestern schon lösen können ??
<ubinux> wenn ich bei maverick unter orte eine verbindung zu einem server herstellen will, kann ich nur noch benutzerdefinierten ort anwählen, aber keine ftp mehr verbindung aufbauen, weiß jemand rat?
<ubinux> bei meinen schon vorhandenden ftp verbindungen bekomme ich den fehler, speicherort ftp://xxx.de kann nich angezeigt werden
<rumpe1> ubinux, versteh das problem noch nicht ganz... du kannst also keine ftp-verbindung aufbauen?
<rumpe1> was hast du noch probiert? klappen andere ftp-clients?
<ubinux> ja, bei unter orte..kann man ja ftp verbindungen normalerweise aufbauen, verschiedenster arten, ich habe aber nur noch eine auswahl, benutzerdefinierten ort..und wenn ich meine vorhandenen favoriten auswähle, da mal ftp auswahl funktionieren bekomme ich den fehler, wie oben gesagt, kann nicht angezeigt werden
<Fuchs> gvfs ftp duerfte fehlen
<Fuchs> respektive einiges an gvfs zeugs
<Fuchs> ,nautilus? ubinux 
<shetlandpony> ubinux, Nautilus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da muesste was dazu stehen
<ubinux> hm kann das das, dass das zeugs mit bei irgendwelchen bluetooth sachen waren? da hab ich gestern was von de-installiert?
<Fuchs> arg
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> warum tut man sowas?
<ubinux> weils nit lief, das bluetooth zeuchs ^^
<Fuchs> und dann deinstalliert man mal wild sachen, gute idee
<Fuchs> war das auch noch aus einer fremdquelle?
<ubinux> aber danke Fuchs ich werd mal dabei schauen...und wieso wild..habe nur gesagt soll bluetooth löschen, und nicht mehr..und nein keine fremdquelle
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> dann sollte das nicht passieren
<ubinux> naja ich werd mal schauen, hab ja jetzt nen hebel zum anfassen
<rumpe1> ubinux, vielleicht mal aptitude search gvfs gucken
<Fuchs> anyway, im artikel sollte stehen welche protokolle gehen,, und was man dafuer braucht
<ubinux> danke rumpe1 und Fuchs, ich werd mal schauen
<rumpe1> gvfs-backends: " This package contains the afc, archive, burn, cdda, dav, dnssd, ftp, gphoto2,
<rumpe1>  http, network, obexftp, sftp, smb and smb-browse backends."
<Fuchs> keine ursache
<ubinux> ich brauchte tatsächlich nur unter synaptic das packet gvfs-backends installieren
<ubinux> nochmals danke rumpe1 und Fuchs 
<rumpe1> ubinux, hmm... vielleicht in zukunft genauer hingucken, welche pakete deinstalliert werden
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<rumpe1> von allein dürfte das kaum verschwunden sein ^^
<ubinux> naja ich weiß das ich dieses packet jedenfalls nicht anklickt habe zum merken und de-installieren
<rumpe1> ubinux, muß man ja auch nicht... vielleicht hast du was anderes deinstalliert und da gabs eine abhängigkeit.
<Fuchs> noe, aber ggf. gab es abhaengigkeiten
<rumpe1> Dafür vor der endgültigen deinstallation nochmal die listen der zu entfernenden pakete überfliegen
<Fuchs> bevorzugt eher nichts solches deinstallieren
<ubinux> ja klar, das wirds gewesen sein, ich hab bei den abhängigkeiten nicht aufgepasst
<rumpe1> kommt vor
<Fuchs> ist ja nun nicht tragisch
<rumpe1> wird alles wieder gut :)
<ubinux> nur mein bluetooth geht noch nicht
<Fuchs> ,bluetooth? ubinux 
<shetlandpony> ubinux, Bluetooth ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth
<Fuchs> da was zum lesen, ich muss mal los, der zug ist glrich da
<ubinux> danke Fuchs
<Socke> gibt es ein tool mit dem ich wie bei iw nur für eth0 ein monitor interface festlegen kann?
<gnude> hallo ich brauch dingend hilfe beim aufbau eines vpn unter linux auf der shell!
<gnude> wer kann mir helfen?
<brot> gnude: du willst nen vpn server einrichten
<brot> oder dich in n bestehendes einwählen?
<bullgard4> Socke: Ich habe mir die Beschreibung durchgelesen. Die Beschreibung ist unzureichend, insbesondere der Zusammenhang mit ubuntu-bug. Obgleich die Maverick-Version ein 'ubuntu' im Versionsnamen trägt. 
<bullgard4> Socke: Meinst Du vielleicht dies? System > Einstellungen > Bildschirme > (Bildschirmeinstellungen)
<gnude> ich will einen server einrichten und  mich dort einwählen
<Mabu> openvpn ist dein freund
<Mabu> =)
<k1l> ssh ist sein freund
<Mabu> oder so :D
<brot> stimmt, openssh langt für die meisten sachen mittlerweile.
<Mabu> naja, kommt natürlich drauf an, ob gnude "nur" auf den server oder aber aufs netz dahinter will ... da ist openvpn schon nicht verkehrt und eigentlich recht schnell aufgesetzt
<brot> http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/770/
<gnude> .nein ich benötige einen zugriff auf diverste tcp ports wegen datenbanken
<gnude> also muss es openvpn sein
<gnude> ich habe es auf dem server installiert, zertifikate erzeugt und auch die server.conf angepasst
<gnude> wenn ich das da neustarte, dann zeigt er mir ein  zusätzliches interface, "tun" an.dashat die ip adresse 10.0.8.1
<gnude> auf dem client hab ich auch openvpn installiert, und dort die zertifikate abgelegt
<gnude> anschliessend openvpn neu gestartet
<gnude> ich kann ein ping auf 10.0.8.1 machen, aber ich habe kein netzwerkinterface ausser eth0 mit der ip adresse vom internet-router...
<gnude> Mabu: schnell hört sich gut an.
<gnude> wo kann ich mit der fehlersuche beginnen?
<brot> gnude: muss es nicht.
<gnude> in der openvpn-status.log auf dem server ist kein eintrag hinterelgt
<Mabu> brot hat schon recht, tunnel erzeugen kann man auch mit ssh sehr gut ... 
<brot> v.a wenns zu einzelnen services ist.
<brot> http://www.openssh.org/faq.html#2.11
<gnude> mabu: ich hab einen mailserver, einen datenbankserver und webserver den ich im entfernen lan erreichen möchte
<gnude> dazu netzwerkfreigaben etc
<gnude> ich brauch die vpn lösung
<brot> und genau das mach ich mit ssh gnude
<gnude> wie?
<Mabu> kannst du dich denn erfolgreich einwählen?
<gnude> der entfernte rechner hat ne feste ip, auf dem firewall hab ich den port auf dem openvpn lauscht freigegeben
<gnude> einwählen mit ssh kann ich mich problemlos
<brot> gnude: ich hab da eine zeile, der mir die entfernten ports direkt auf ports auf meinem rechner umleitet.
<gnude> nun kommt nurnoch openvpn dran.
<gnude> umoleitet?
<gnude> der entfernte rechner muss weiter erreichbar bleiben!
<gnude> ich sitze hier am client rechner, und habe einen ssh zugriff auf den zukünftigen vpn server
<brot> gnude: http://www.holger-librenz.de/2009/01/komfortabel-und-sicher-arbeiten-mit-ssh-port-forwarding/ das kannst du dir mal durchlesen und überlegen ob das nicht einfacher ist.
<shetlandpony> brot's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hufsxw
<gnude> wenn ich auf dem server vpn starte mit /etc/init.d/openvpn start läuft das auch durch, und ifconfig zeigt mir zwei ip adressen, etho mit 192.168.0.4 und tun0 mit 10.8.0.1
<Mabu> du sagtest ja, dass du schon nen vpn server hast, wie siehts denn mit der einwahl aus? funktioniert?
<gnude> auf dem client hab ich nur die ip adresse vom router. wenn ich hier aber ping 10.8.0.1 eingebe bekomm ich eine antwort, heisst das, das ich mich dort erfolgreich eingewählt habe. unter der client.conf habe ich eingetragen: server  ip-desservers portnummerdesservers
<gnude> mittels ssh kann ich auf diese weise auf den ssh dämon des servers zugreifen
<Mabu> ok, und was genau funktioniert jetzt nicht?
<k1l> gnude: dir pingt warscheinlich der router zurück
<gnude> mabu:ich möchte von dem client aus auf den server zugreifen. der server bietet mir ein intranet, einen mailserver, und andere rechner im entfernen lan noch eine datenbank etc an.
<gnude> wenn ich z.b. auf netzwerkumgebung klicke, das ich die rechner im entfernen lan angezeigt bekomme
<gnude> oder mit thunderbird mit den daten des mailservers einrichten kann
<Mabu> netzwerkumgebung läuft über broadcasts ... das wird nicht funktionieren, da tun ein geroutetes interface ist
<Mabu> mailserver ansprechen sollte ohne weiteres klappen
<Mabu> also kommst du an den server, und nur nicht an die rechner dahinter im netzwerk, hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<Mabu> sagtest ja, darüber würdest du dann den ssh-zugriff machen
<Mabu> wäre natürlich nice, da mal die ausgabe des clients zu sehen, nach dem einwähl-vorgang
<k1l> ,changing host? MasterOfDisaster 
<shetlandpony> MasterOfDisaster: Trage das Nickservpasswort als Serverpasswort ein, damit du direkt mit deiner Cloak die Kanaele betrittst.
<gnude> nein mit dem server klappt nichg ganz
<gnude> wenn ich 10.8.0.1 im browser eingebe bekomm ich kein intranet angezeigt
<gnude> obwohl es auf dem entfernen server läuft
<gnude> naja. bei ssh fragt er nur mein passwort ab und dann bin ich drin.
<Mabu> aber die verbindung steht ja? wie sehen die letzten zeilen der log nach der einwahl aus? welche ip hast du bekommen etc.?
<gnude> kann ich mit euch mal die einstellungen vom server und client der conf dateien durchgehen?
<gnude> mabu: welche log?
<Mabu> vom vpn-client
<gnude> der client legt keine vpn logan
<Mabu> was bekommt der client denn für ne ip?
<gnude> der bekommt die ip vom dsl router zugewiesen, per dhcp
<Mabu> der muss nach der einwahl eine ip vom vpn-server bekommen
<gnude> ich habe hier  nur eth0 inet Adresse 192.168.1.20
<Mabu> auch aus dem bereich 10.8.0.X
<gnude> nein hat er nicht
<gnude> ist die client.conf falsch?
<Mabu> hmm, welches os und welche client-software benutzt du?
<Mabu> einwahl über windows oder auch über linux?
<apollo13> gnude: pusht du vom server auf die richtigen routen an den client? (ohne jetz tmitgelsen zu haben)
<gnude> einwahl überlinux (debian)
<gnude> mom.
<apollo13> btw für zugriff auf mailserver etc reicht nen ssh tunnel auch
<apollo13> paste mal ip route show und ifconfig
<Mabu> und vor allem mal die relevanten zeilen der server-config =)
<Mabu> aber die verbindung zum vpn-server selbst, sollte auch ohne push der routen funktionieren ... wenn du noch nichtmal ne ip bekommst, kanns schon nicht gehen
<apollo13> ah okay, wie gesagt hab nicht mitgelesen
<apollo13> gotta run
<gnude> server.conf: push "route 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0"
<gnude> das entspricht dem internen netz
<Mabu> was sagt denn ein ifconfig nach der einwahl? bzw. ein route -n?
<gnude> ifconfig zeigt mir nur eth0 mit ip 192.168.1.20  sowie lo an
<Mabu> dann hat die einwahl definitiv nicht richtig funktioniert
<gnude> route 
<gnude> 192.168.1.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<gnude> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Mabu> jo, dann biste nicht verbunden ... man müsste wirklich mal die configs sehen
<gnude> auf dem client:
<gnude> dev tun
<gnude> proto udp
<gnude> resolv-rentry infinity
<gnude> bind portvomserver
<gnude> persist-key
<gnude> persist-tun
<gnude> ca, cert, key mit den passenden zertifikaten
<gnude> remote *ipvomserver* *portvomserver*
<gnude> remote-cert-tls server
<k1l> ,nopaste? gnude 
<shetlandpony> gnude: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<tm> gnude: paste bitte deine config und einstellungen in einen paste service und nicht in den channel, außerdem verstehe ich immer noch nicht, wieso du mit einem debian OS in einem ubuntu channel nach support fragst
<gnude> ich möcht ungern die interna im internet frei zugänglich machen..
<tm> gnude: der channel wird öffentlich mitgeloggt, du gibst also hier alles öffentlich ein
<LetoThe2nd> (bei nem öffentlich geloggten channel... eh schon wurscht)
<tm> und wechsel bitte den channel und frag im debian channel nach
<gnude> tm: im debian channel ist nicht viel los und debian und ubuntu sind verwand...
 * LetoThe2nd gibt tm nen keks, dass er die folgende diskussion zum 100sten mal übersteht.
<LetoThe2nd> s/100/10000/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: gibt tm nen keks, dass er die folgende diskussion zum 10000sten mal übersteht.
<LetoThe2nd> gnude: und in #debian.de ist mehr als genug los.
<tm> gnude: verwand, aber nicht gleich, ich möchte hier im channel keine grundsatz diskussion halten. 
<tm> +t
<hblum1> mein desktop bleibt nach upgrade auf 10.10 schwarz, 
<k1l> hblum1: hattest du den graka treiber von der seite des herstellers oder aus den quellen?
<hblum1> aus andern
<hblum1> in welcher conf datei finde ich den treibername>?
<hblum1> Wo  finde ich den Namen des benutzten Grafiktreibers heraus?
<brot> hblum1: /var/log/Xorg.0.log. was für ne grafikkarte hast du denn?
<k1l> wenn du den treiber nicht aus den ubuntu-quellen hast (warum eigentlich ?) dann musst du den bei jedem kernel update wieder neu installieren.
<hblum1> wo finde ich das heraus?
<hblum1> hat mir 7.04 so als erstes angeboten
<brot> hblum1: dann kannst du mittlerweile die ubuntu-treiber nehmen.
<hblum1> wie heißt das paket, acuh bei uralt n
<hblum1> karten ?
<k1l> welche karte hast du denn?
<hblum1> das weiß ich nicht, das war meine erste frageM#;=)
<k1l> lspci zb
<hblum1> paket?
<k1l> nein, dass ist der befehl um zu sehen welche hardware du hast
<k1l> und es gibt zig karten hersteller. da können wir nicht ein wunderpaket installieren und alles geht wieder
<hblum1> zb? kennt er nichT ;=)
<k1l> lspci
<hblum1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3)
<hblum1> geht supi 
<LetoThe2nd> wie geht man am besten mit einem mainboard um, bei dem ubuntu die usb-speichermedien _vor_ den sata-geräten einreiht, also bei der /dev/sdX-Vergabe? ist ein wenig doof, wenn sich da jedes mal alles verschiebt je nach dem ob beim booten ein usb-stick dran war oder nicht....
<hblum> wie finde ich dn
<hblum> den dazu passenden treiber?
<hblum> RE
<hblum> Wie installierE ich den nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3) richtig?
<brot> hblum: wb
<hblum> thx
<brot> für nvidia karten gibts normalerweilse den nouveau treiber. aber keine ahnung ob der so alte karten auch abdeckt.
<k1l> ,nvidia? hblum 
<shetlandpony> hblum: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<brot> jo, sieht gut aus hblum
<hblum> haue gerade alten treiber raus
<hblum> dannach installiere ich nouveau
<hblum> bildschiirm und tastatur bleiben schwarz
<sulumar> moin
<hblum1> moin auch
<brot> hblum1: und, tuts?
<hblum1> TASTATUR und Bildschirm bleiben schwarz
<hblum1> TASTATUR und Bildschirm bleiben nach Update auf 10.10 schwarz,
<ZeroMC> tastatur bleibt schwarz??
<Frickelpit> hblum1: dadurch das du es alle paar minuten hier erwähnst, wird es auch nicht besser
<Frickelpit> da fehlen schon ein paar infos
<Wolfsherz> hblum1: gras ist grün, ist ungefähr eine gleichwertig qualifizierte aussage.
<dadrc> Meine Tastatur ist immer schwarz, muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? *scnr*
<dAnjou> so, bisl zocken und dann arbeiten
<apricot> hab ein Problem mit dem (Menü-)Panel. Der Button zum Beenden ganz rechts ist nicht mehr vorhanden; der user-Name ist nur noch zum Teil sichtbar
<dAnjou> ups
<apricot> ein zusätzlicher Punkt mit usernamen für 'chat-Konten/Nachrichtenkonten/Ubuntu-one..' ist eingefügt
<axe312> hi, ich kann mich seit einiger zeit auf meinem server nichtmehr per ssh einloggen. (ubuntu 8.04 lts, apache, php, proftp.. nix besonderes, reiner webserver...) habe jetzt schon versucht über chroot und dem strato recovery linux alles zu updaten, habe openssh-server neu installiert (remove und dann wieder install, reicht das?) und habe auch ssh auf den port 22 zurückgestellt. Hat trotzdem nix gebracht... das ganze ist auf einmal pa
<axe312> bin dankbar für jede hilfe!!!!
<dadrc> da fehlt das Ende der ersten Nachricht
<k1l> ,512? axe312 
<shetlandpony> axe312: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<axe312> :D
<axe312> okay sry
<k1l> axe312: was kommt denn als fehlermeldung?
<axe312> ---> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399676/
<axe312> :)
<axe312> meine hosts.deny is leer bis auf n paar kommentare. in der hosts.allow war nur "sendmail: all" drin, habe testweise "sshd: all" eingetragen.. hat aber nix gebracht :-/
<apricot> wie kann ich mich in Ubuntu 10.10 abmelden -- der Beenden-Button ist nicht mehr da
<k1l> apricot: füge ihn doch einfach mit rechtsklick ins panel und hinzzufügen wieder ein?
<apricot> k1l, vorhanden ist er wahrscheinlich schon noch, aber nicht mehr sichtnbar
<Taunix> klingt danach, als ob die auflösung nicht passt apricot 
<apricot> nach einrichten von ubuntu-one ist das alles nach rechts verschoben
<Taunix> oder am monitor ist das bild zu breit gezogen
<apricot> war ja alles in Ordnung
<apricot> nix geändert außer 'Ubuntu-one' einrichten
<apricot> irgendwie zu wenig Platz :)
<dadrc> nicht neugestartet oder so seitdem?
<apricot> nein
<dadrc> gib mal killall gnome-panel ein
<dadrc> keine angst, kommt wieder
<axe312> sags ihm doch net ;) wo bleibt da der spaß ^^
<apricot> hab mal das Panel zentriert dargestellt un dann wieder aufgezogen -- jetzt ist noch weniger da
<apricot> ich hab 2 Monitore mit Xinerama (ein gemeinsamer screen)
<apricot> wie kann ich mich abmelden OHNE den Button im Panel ?
<dadrc> apricot, probier erstmal das da oben aus
<apricot> ok
<apricot> dadrc, ok - danke, geht 
<dadrc> =)
<apricot> jetzt sind allerdings einige Buttons weg.... XCHAT und <user>-Ubuntu-One
<apricot> da ist wohl zu wenig Platz - obwohl links noch Raum ist
<k1l> apricot: dann zieh die doch mal rüber
<apricot> ??
<k1l> und mach den haken bei "sperren" weg
<dadrc> apricot, und du kannst dich jetzt mal ein- und wieder ausloggen, das Panel ist ab und an etwas zickig
<apricot> jo mach ich ... 
<dadrc> brb
<hblum1> TASTATUR und Bildschirm bleiben schwarz. heißt desktop schwarz(macht nix mehr) und stromversorgung der tastatur weg. die Tastatur bleibt schwarz. hardware funktioniert(ich komme mit ssh ran). habe ugarde von 10.04 nach 10.10 gemacht.
<apricot> Panel ist wieder OK, allerdings ohne den Button für Nachrichtendienste (Ubuntu-One)
<apricot> ich hab 2 Monitore mit Xinerame. Kann ich auf dem 2. Monitor auch Panels einrichten (wie bei KDE) ??
<dadrc> apricot, eigentlich schon man kann die durch die Gegend ziehen
<dadrc> apricot, drück mal Alt und verschieb es dann
<apricot> danke
<axe312> hab mein problem lösen können! habe mal den openssh server KOMPLETT gelöscht und wieder instlaliert
<axe312> jetzt läufts wieder
<axe312> :)
<axe312> trotzdem danke!!!
<hblum1>  TASTATUR und Bildschirm bleiben schwarz. heißt desktop schwarz(macht nix mehr) und stromversorgung der tastatur weg. die Tastatur bleibt schwarz. hardware funktioniert(ich komme mit ssh ran). habe ugarde von 10.04 nach 10.10 gemacht.
<Frickelpit> ,geduld? hblum1
<shetlandpony> hblum1: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<martinalex> hblum1: ists reproduzierbar?
<hblum1> ja
<hblum1> immer beim booten
<martinalex> hblum1: und auf der Tastatur funktionieren keine lämpchen? (numlock, capslock)
<hblum1> richtig
<martinalex> ist die tastatur mit ps/2 oder usb angeschlossen?
<exs> hi
<hblum1> ps /2
<exs> bin gerade auf ner winkiste. kann mal jmd bitte kurz rythmbox aufmache und unter radion nachschauen wie der sender heißt der das genre trance anbietet?
<martinalex> d.h. mit strg+alt+f1 auf ne virtuelle konsole wechseln klappt nicht?
<hblum1> richtig
<hblum1> nur ssh
<martinalex> exs: hbr1.com
<martinalex> und dort i.d.m. tranceponder
<bauruine> exs, http://ubuntu.hbr1.com:19800/trance.ogg
<exs> martinalex: klasse sache. danke danke und danke auch an bauruine 
<martinalex> hblum1: sagt die xorg.0.log was aussagekräftiges?
<martinalex> aber ich hab dann auch keine weitere Idee... und muss weg...
<martinalex> cu
<hblum1> wo sit die /var/log/
<martinalex> müsste, ja
<hblum1> wonnach soll ich suc hen
<martinalex> irgendwelche fehler/warnmeldugen
<martinalex> also mit [EE] oder [WW]
<martinalex> müssten die gekennzeichnet sein
<martinalex> egal, bin dann mal weg...
<hblum1> tsvhö
<tipo> hallo hat hier vlt. schon mal jemand im client "irssi" versucht icq einzurichten und kann mir dort eine tipp geben wie man dies macht, vielen danke
<k1l> tipo: icq in irssi? du meinst per jabber mit exports oder?
<mgolisch> irssi ist ein irc client
<Frickelpit> afaik gibts da ein script
<apollo13> das aber keiner will
<mgolisch> du brauchst wohl sowas wie bitlebee
<tipo> mir ist bewusst das dies ein irc client ist
<k1l> tipo: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips da gibts was dazu
<k1l> irssiq.pl ist wohl nen script was das auch kann. aber da musste dich selber einfuchsen
<tipo> so wie es aussieht scheint mir doch die variante ueber den gateway per bitlbee am einfachsten umsetzbar zu sein
<omani> ich kann mich ueber thunderbird an meinem ldap server nicht authentifizieren. user und pw stimmen aber, ein bind auf dem server (oder z.b. ueber das apache studio plugin in eclipse) funktioniert.
<omani> woran koennte es liegen, dass es in thunderbird nicht geht? er fragt nach dem passwort bei einer suche im ldap verzeichnis nach kontakten, nimmt aber das eingegebene pw nicht an und fragt immer wieder
<omani> cn=admin,dc=domain,dc=local | ou=people,dc=domain,dc=local
<omani> dazu das pw zum user admin wie gesagt.
<jokrebel> hi
<Socke> tipo: schau dir mal centerim an
<tipo> gut ich habe es soweit hinbekommen der lokale bitlbee server laeuft und verbindet sich auch mit icq
<tipo> das einzige woran es fehlt ist der fehlende umgang mit irssi, aber das wird schon mit dem laufe der zeit
<stbamu> ich bekomme unter maverick meine Grafikarte (Intel GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics) nicht mit 3D-Unterstützung zum Laufen. Unter 10.04 ging es noch problemlos. Wer weiß Rat? 
<Frickelpit> was sagt denn deine Xorg.0.log?
<the_p_> Gibt es eine möglichkeit unter ubuntu verschiedene versionen einer library zu installieren?
<Olytibar> hi, wie kann ich sshd an mehr als 8 Ports lauschen lassen?
<jokrebel> cu
<madro> Hallo, wie kann ich auf einem server instalieren tightvnc als desktop, zur zeit geht das mit verbinden aber ich sehe nur die konsole mehr nicht
<madro> was fehlt mr nutze ubuntu 10.10
<fr0nk_> moin
<fr0nk_> weiß einer wie ich in evolution mail auch den Mailtext durchsuchen kann, nicht nur Absender, Empfänger und Betreff?
<tipo> @madro also auf der ubuntu server version laeuft keine X-Server also ist siehst du dort nur die konsole
<madro> dies kan ich aber nachinstallieren, oder?
<stbamu> ich bekomme unter maverick meine Grafikarte (Intel GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics) nicht mit 3D-Unterstützung zum Laufen. Unter 10.04 ging es noch problemlos. Wer weiß Rat?
<Frickelpit> [16:40] <Frickelpit> was sagt denn deine Xorg.0.log?
<stbamu> die Ausgabe ist ewig lang. Welcher Eintrag ist interessant?
<Frickelpit> paste doch mal die ausgabe
<Frickelpit> ,paste? stbamu
<shetlandpony> stbamu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<stbamu> [    28.336] 
<stbamu> X.Org X Server 1.9.2.901 (1.9.3 RC 1)
<stbamu> Release Date: 2010-11-13
<stbamu> [    28.336] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<stbamu> [    28.336] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-28-xen i686 Ubuntu
<stbamu> [    28.336] Current Operating System: Linux daniela-laptop 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686
<stbamu> [    28.336] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic root=UUID=f4a7b209-0405-4087-a651-e3f9fbe1cb1d ro quiet splash
<stbamu> [    28.336] Build Date: 29 November 2010  03:29:38PM
<stbamu> [    28.336] xorg-server 2:1.9.2.901+git20101129+server-1.9-branch.65f2ab20-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~maverick (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
<stbamu> [    28.336] Current version of pixman: 0.21.2
<stbamu> [    28.336] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<stbamu> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<fr0nk_> ...
<stbamu> [    28.336] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<stbamu> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<stbamu> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<stbamu> [    28.336] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 14 17:13:58 2011
<stbamu> [    28.338] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<stbamu> [    28.338] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<stbamu> [    28.338] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
<stbamu> [    28.338] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
<stbamu> [    28.338] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
<stbamu> [    28.338] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
<stbamu> 	Using a default monitor configuration.
<fr0nk_> nopaste?!
<stbamu> [    28.338] (==) Automatically adding devices
<stbamu> [    28.338] (==) Automatically enabling devices
<stbamu> [    28.338] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<stbamu> [    28.338] 	Entry deleted from font path.
<stbamu> [    28.338] (==) FontPath set to:
<stbamu> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
<serenity> ,paste? stbamu
<shetlandpony> stbamu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<stbamu> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
<stbamu> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
<stbamu> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
<stbamu> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
<stbamu> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
<stbamu> 	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
<stbamu> 	built-ins
<stbamu> [    28.338] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
<stbamu> [    28.338] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
<stbamu> 	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
<stbamu> [    28.338] (II) Loader magic: 0x81fa7c0
<stbamu> [    28.338] (II) Module ABI versions:
<stbamu> [    28.339] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
<stbamu> [    28.339] 	X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
<stbamu> [    28.339] 	X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
<stbamu> [    28.339] 	X.Org Server Extension : 4.0
<stbamu> [    28.341] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:1025:011f rev 3, Mem @ 0xfc000000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8
<stbamu> [    28.341] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:1025:011f rev 3, Mem @ 0xfc100000/1048576
<stbamu> [    28.341] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<stbamu> [    28.341] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<stbamu> [    28.342] 	compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.0.0
<stbamu> [    28.342] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
<stbamu> [    28.342] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Loading extension DPMS
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Loading extension XVideo
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
<stbamu> [    28.342] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
<stbamu> [    28.343] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
<stbamu> [    28.343] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<fr0nk_> danke
<Frickelpit> wozu paste ich den kack mit dem pony?
<madro> wie installiere ich xserver?
<Frickelpit> madro: du willst doch nicht ernsthaft einen x-server auf deinem server installieren oder?
<madro> nur zu testzwecken
<Frickelpit> ist das ding am netz?
<madro> nur für mich
<Alfinator> @madro: der lerneffekt ist größer, wenn du den Server ohne X laufen lässt!
<Alfinator> macht eh keinen Sinn...selbst für testzwecke...(meine Meinung)
<madro> naja, ich hab einen eigenen bot für irc dienste dieser besitzt auch ein interface
<Alfinator> das sollte helfen: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<madro> danke
<madro> den remove schreib ich eh später wieder :D
<Alfinator> da wird dann aber nur der reine X server installiert...kein Gnome/KDE oder sonstiges
<stbamu> @Frickelpit: Warum hat es mich aus dem Chat geworfen? Kann ich dir die Ausgabe senden?
<serenity> ,nopaste? stbamu
<shetlandpony> stbamu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<serenity> das hast du überlesen, stbamu
<Frickelpit> stbamu: ich hab dich rausgeschmissen, weil du hier den channel zugespammt hast mit der ausgabe
<Frickelpit> für längere ausgaben nimm den paste service, den dir das pony verlinkt
<stbamu> ok ich probier das
<stbamu> jetzt hab ich es über den paste-service gepostet
<Frickelpit> stbamu: dann gib uns den link dazu
<stbamu> Der link ist http://paste.pocoo.org/show/320587/
<bolder> nabend
<beasty> moin
<b34bb> ,frag? bolder
<shetlandpony> bolder: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<beasty> regel nummero eins frage nie darf was fragen
<bolder> ui was hab nun angstellt?
<beasty> das hassen wir pros
<beasty> gel
<b34bb> :D
<beasty> das geht und auf die nüsse
<bolder> nabend nochmal allerseits
<b34bb> nabend
<bolder> was sind den pros?
<alamar> sowas wie oreos
<b34bb> ich nehme an beasty bezieht sich auf das <http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html>
<bolder> ok sowas wie ne Kekssorte
<Styx> oreo ist doch ein Keks ;)
<beasty> das hab ich geschriepen *rofel*
<bolder> gratuliere
<dadrc> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<beasty> boaah eh lauter stresser
<b34bb> ?
<beasty> irgentwann werd ich gentoo profi sein
<beasty> *gg
<beasty> ne bei mir lauter stresser
<b34bb> ahh..kenn ich
<b34bb> -.-
<beasty> alle 5 min an die tür oder ans telefon
<sysdef> ,ot? beasty 
<shetlandpony> beasty: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<beasty> shetlandpopo du bist aber hard an fakten dran
<beasty> lol
<bolder> hihi
<b34bb> ,bot?
<shetlandpony> ich bin ein bot ;p
<bolder> habt Ihr langeweile?
<b34bb> kein bisschen ;)
<apricot> webmin ist nicht mehr in den Paketquellen - warum ?
<sysdef> apricot: warscheinlicht hat jemand gemerkt dass es unsicherer schrott ist (seit jahren btw.)
<apricot> gibts ne Alternative ?
<sysdef> -t
<sysdef> jupp, vim
<apricot> vim ist doch ein Editor ?!
<sysdef> exakt!
<dadrc> Was er damit sagen will: Guck dir an, was zu tun ist und mach es von Hand
<dadrc> Ansonsten gibt es auch Alternativen, ja... syscp zB ist in den Quellen drin, froxlor hat immerhin ein Debian-Repository
<apricot> jaja... aber die smbd.conf editieren hab ich gemacht. Jedoch ändert er die Arbeitsgruppe nicht - bin im LAN noch mit nem XP-Notebook
<sysdef> daemon restarten, und workgroup in windoze aendern
<apricot> hab ich beides gemacht....
<dadrc> Die Workgroup deines Rechners steht in der smb.conf, nicht in der smbd.conf
<apollo13> mein nautilus meint nen stick der unter /dev/sdb1 zu finden ist bei klick als /dev/sda1 (sic) mounten zu müssen (was natürlich schon auf / hängt). was kann da putt sein?
<beasty> dein stick
<dadrc> apollo13, Versionen und Logs
<apricot> dadrc, sorry, hatte micg verschreibst :)  natürlich smb.conf
<dadrc> apricot, ah, ok... schade, das wäre 'ne schnelle Lösung gewesen :)
<apricot> ja .. schad
<beasty> als ich mit linux angefangen habe hab ich überhaupt keine fragen gestellt wie eas funktioniert weil ich nicht wusste wie fragen sollte loooool
<apollo13> dadrc: 10.10, "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /" ist der nautilus error und http://paste.pocoo.org/show/320626/
<apollo13> beasty: dem stick gehts gut, außer du willst mir erklären, dass alle sticks putt sind weil sie auf einem pc nicht gehen…
<beasty> hö
<dadrc> apollo13, hast du irgendwann mal an udev rumgebastelt?
<beasty> mach windoof nicht fertig, die sind eh schon fertig genug
<beasty> und wie genung lol
<dadrc> Kann mal bitte jemand ...?
<apollo13> Frickelpit: kick den mal
<apollo13> dadrc: nicht das ich wüsste, wäre in /etc/udev/rules.d oder?
<beasty> open soucre halt ne
<dadrc> apollo13, ja
<Frickelpit> beasty: würdest du das offtopic bitte unterlassen hier?
<apollo13> ui, pit ist wach :)
<beasty> jaja mach ich
<apollo13> dadrc: ne
<beasty> mmmmh honig vanielie eis
<beasty> mit nüssen
<apollo13> Frickelpit: alarm :þ
<apollo13> dadrc: manuell mounten geht (nicht wirklich verwunderlich aber immerhin), nautilus ist irgendwie verwirrt :/
<dadrc> danke
<beasty> lol
<b34bb> -.-
<apollo13> k1l: mach das doch gleich ordentlich
<beasty> rofel
<k1l> beasty: benimm dich oder es setzt was.
<dadrc> und apollo13, hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Einträge in der fstab drin?
<Frickelpit> beasty: ernsthaft, das wird sonst ein +b
<apollo13> dadrc: mal nachgucken lass :)
<beasty> jupp darum registriere ich mein nich nicht mehr
<beasty> *nick
<apollo13> dadrc: *hust* ich muss da mal was nachgucken, fernsupport bei noobs ist etwas komplex
<dadrc> hrhr... glaub ich.
<apollo13> okay, jetzt muss mir einer erklären warum ein system bootet bei dem in der fstab sdb1 -> / drin steht und nachm boot allerdings mount sagt sda1 ist gemountet
<apricot> apollo13, vielleicht an einem anderen SATA-Port angeschlossen ?
<apollo13> achso, wartmal wer mountet denn das root fs?
<apricot> dann tauscht das System die 'Namen'  - hab ich auch so erlebt
<apollo13> das kann ja noch nicht aus der fstab ausgelesen werden
<apollo13> apricot: nunja ich tausch die ja nicht alle 2 minuten, und bei nem laptop ist das so oder so eher tricky^^
<apollo13> dadrc: thx ich denk ich habs
<dadrc> apollo13, was genau wars denn?
<apricot> und ?  
<apollo13> dadrc: ich denk erst ich habs, muss es noch verifizieren
<dadrc> ah... klar.
<apollo13> apricot: und was? bei nem laptop von nem der den noch nie aufgemacht hat sollen die plötzlich umher springen?
<apollo13> ich denk eher an installationsmedium war usb stick
<apollo13> das würde erklären warum für die echte platte sdb drin steht; und im grub steht wohl die uid drin, drum gehts
<apollo13> denk ich
<dadrc> na, das sollte sich ja testen lassen
<apollo13> zu faul bin, gehen tut es nun
<dadrc> Einfach die fstab angepasst?
<apollo13> und die installation war per usb stick, dürfte also recht haben
<apollo13> ja, jetzt steht da ne uuid drin…
<apollo13> warum macht der drecks installer das nicht selbst^^
<dadrc> Gute Frage... mit 'nem Test wäre es wohl einen Bugreport wert
<apollo13> für was? bug reports bei ubuntu sind meiner erfahrung eher sinnlos
<apollo13> + nach
<dadrc> Nicht meine Erfahrung, abber naja. Solange es wieder geht :)
<ppq> nachdem ich meine wlan-usbstick "tp-link wn821n" mit ar9170 einstecke, werden laut dmesg die channels für china (CN) gesetzt und es ist noch ein "sudo iw reg set DE" nötig für die deutschen. kann ich das über die /etc/network/interfaces automatisieren? wenn ja: wie?
<mikka> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen wohin fetchmail die abgeholten mails speichert?
<apollo13> in /var/mail vlt?
<apollo13> oder was auch immer du in der config angegeben hast
<ppq> apollo13: meine verbindung hatte sich gerade verabschiedet und mein bnc logt leider (noch) nicht - was hattest du vor "oder was auch immer du in der config angegeben hast" gesagt, bitte?
<apollo13> ppq: war nicht für dich
<mgolisch> wie ueberede ich mein laptop mehr als 640x480 auf meinem plasma tv auszugeben?
<apollo13> hdmi & ati? gar nicht :þ
<mgolisch> nee dp->vga->plasma
<mgolisch> das komische ist an meinem tft klappts super
<mgolisch> irgendwie kann der treiber wohl die bildschirm informationen nicht auslesen
<mgolisch> oder so
<olli05781> Hallo zusammen
<olli05781> Bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Bankingsoftware.
<olli05781> Hat jemand da einen Tip für mich?
<dadrc> olli05781, die wiki sagt dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuCash oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KMyMoney
<dauerflucher> ,Finanzverwaltung? olli05781
<shetlandpony> olli05781, Finanzverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Finanzverwaltung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> olli05781: kmymoney2.
<olli05781> Sorry, bin ubuntu newby. Habe mir verschiedene Linux Bankingprogramme schon angesehen, weiss aber nicht, auf welches ich mich jetzt festlegen soll. Bisher war Quicken meine Wahl.
<bekks> Guck Dir einfach an, was das Pony dir so gesagt hat.
<bekks> Und DANN hast du je nach Anforderungen auch noch das Problem, ob das möglich ist, oder nicht.
<bekks> Stichwort zB SmartCard-Reader, etc.
<olli05781> Brauche hbci mit pin/tan
<bekks> Ja, schau Dir einfach mal die Alternativen an.
<bekks> Mein Webbanking mit PIN/TAN und dediziertem TAN Generator (kein Kabel, kein Sender, kein nichts) funktioniert super :)
<apollo13> hmm hier geht inzwischen alles aufs handy
<apollo13> wobei das nen fail ist; hab nummer gewechselt und denen nen mail geschickt, dass ich ne neue nummer hab und schwubs hattens das geändert
<apollo13> sprich wenn jemand den pin weiß kann er meine mobiletan ändern…
<dauerflucher> apollo13: ansich schon
<bekks> Meine Bank hat keine iphone4 app. Aber das ist ein Thema für OT.
<apollo13> bekks: mobile tan ist einfach tan als sms, warum brauch ich dafür ne app, am besten iTan?
<dauerflucher> bekks: bei absenden eines auftrags schicken die dir einfach eine tan als sms zu, das ist alles
<olli05781> Habe mir die Empfehlungen von Pony schon angesehen...aber so richtig hat mich auf den ersten Blick noch keine der Lösungen überzeugt.
<bekks> Über ein unsicheres GSM Netz. Super Idee. :D
<PBeck> hi
<ppq> ich will einen ganzen haufen .rar archive entpacken. im dolphin wird dann für jedes einzelne nach dem (immer gleichen) passwort gefragt. wollte das daher so machen: find -iname '*.rar' -exec unrar e -o+ -ppasswort {} \;         allerdings wäre es noch praktisch, wenn vier prozesse auf einmal ablaufen könnten, da ich nen quadcore habe. wie geh ich da ran?
<bekks> Da generiere ich mir lieber lokal eine TAN, und die Bank sagt mir, ob das ok war oder nicht.
<apollo13> bekks: der spaß dran ist, dass man im prinzip keine alternative hat, die normalen tan zetteln werden wohl bald abgeschafft
<bekks> apollo13: Ich habe keinen TAN Zettel.
<dauerflucher> apollo13: man kann aber beides machen
<apollo13> oder eben nen generator
<bekks> Ich habe einen distinkten TAN Generator.
<dauerflucher> apollo13: chip in der regel und sms als sallback für notfälle
<dauerflucher> *fallback
<apollo13> dauerflucher: wenn der fallback so einfach angreifbar ist ist der sinnfrei
<bekks> ppq: Es gibt lustige Scriptlösungen, die m prozesse in bündel von n aufteilen, und diese in den Hintergrund schicken.
<ppq> bekks: hast du noch ein stichwort dazu?
<olli05781> Hmm, und welche Lösung für's private Banking, Finanzverwaltung ist nun für den Privatanwender am sinnigsten?
<bekks> ppq: http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=bash+multiple+commands+background
<bekks> ppq: Das sollte ein Anfang sein.
<ppq> thx
<dauerflucher> olli05781: ich würde dir dazu gerne eine qualifizierte aussage geben, aber ich benutze keine software für diesen anwendungsfall
<apollo13> olli05781: es machen imo nur programme mit doppelter buchführung sinn
<olli05781> na dann wird wohl gnucash in meine engere wahl fallen.
<simon__> hallo
<simon__> hätte da eine frage zu icq...
<simon__> gibts ein programm das unter ubuntu das das icq "protokoll" kann?
<k1l> simon__: klar
<k1l> ,pidgin? simon__ 
<shetlandpony> simon__, Pidgin ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> und noch viele andere
<schlaftier> simon__: siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger für weitere Clients
<k1l> ,wiki? simon__ das wird dir die nächsten tage helfen
<shetlandpony> simon__ das wird dir die naechsten tage helfen, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<simon__> alter schwede, ich blick hier garnet durch :)
<simon__> wer schreibt hier was und wie??? brächte mal ein turtorial fürs irc :D
<schlaftier> simon__: Es gibt hier einen Bot namens shetlandpony, der reagiert auf Schlagwörter
<PBeck> simon__: shetlandpony ist ein bot der auf bestimmte strukturen von text reagiert 
<PBeck> bestimmte strukturen von tex
<PBeck> argh
<simon__> ahhh
<simon__> okay ;)
<simon__> peinlich aber war, ich hab schon ein programm installiert das das kann :D
<simon__> hab ich aber gerade erst gesehen... besten dank so far!
<PBeck> simon__: ubuntu - batteries included :>
<simon__> :)
<dAnjou> PBeck: netter spruch :P
<PBeck> dAnjou: nicht das mich die Python-Jünger gleich verklagen ;)
<dAnjou> ha, wusste doch, dass ich den kenne
<PBeck> hehe
<mgolisch> kann mir einer bei nem xorg problem helfen?
<b34bb> ,metafragen? mgolisch
<shetlandpony> Sorry b34bb, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber metafragen
<dadrc> ,mf? 
<shetlandpony> Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<sash_> ,frag? gibts auch noch
<shetlandpony> gibts auch noch: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<mgolisch> wie ueberede ich den nvidia treiber dazu einen eigenen mode anzuwenden?
<mgolisch> irgendwie ignoriert er die modes angabe in der screen/display section
<mgolisch> und die modeline in der monitor section auch
<mgolisch> ideen=
<b34bb>  kennt sich hier wer mit metafragen aus?
<mgolisch> ?
<bekks> b34bb: Mach doch einfach mal den Kopp zu.
<b34bb> bekks: den kopp zu?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Südlich der Elbe hat es Dieter Nuhr mal sehr treffend formuliert...
<bekks> mgolisch: Wie sieht denn deine config aus?
<mgolisch> conf: http://pastebin.com/aBUDCvEF   log: http://pastebin.com/96WHCExT
<mgolisch> da
<mgolisch> :)
<bekks> mgolisch: Mach da mal das "@foo" weg.
<mgolisch> bei modes?
<mgolisch> dan sagt er genau das selbe: no valid modes for 1920x1080; removing
<mgolisch> was mich verwirrt ist das er garkeine modes selber testet gegen die angegebenen horzsync/vertrefresh werte
<bekks> hmm
<bolder> n8
<mgolisch> irgendwas elementares muss ich uebersehen
<Wedelwolf> öhm hilfe.
<Wedelwolf> ich hab grad per aktualisierungsverwaltung ein update gemacht
<Wedelwolf> jetzt steht seit 10min "entpacke ersatz für dbpkg
<Wedelwolf> ctrl c bewirkt abbruch mit bestätigung
<Wedelwolf> aber wenn ich dann in der konsole sudo apt-get upgrade eingebe, ist es immer noch gesperrt.
<_niCe_> hi, ich bin grad am überlegen wie ich meine sicherungen am bessten gestallte, kann mir jemand da tipps geben? - der Server ist für die Entwicklung (web aplikationen) + Lokaler Fileserver gedacht
<russell1> ,Datensicherung? _niCe_
<shetlandpony> _niCe_, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<_niCe_> russell1, jap
<_niCe_> was ich mir überlegt hatte ist einzelne bestandteile evtl. in ein svn aufzunehmen, welche teile der sicherung würden sich dafür empfehlen? /etc/, Packetliste - sicher oder? aber wie sieht es mit /var/www und /var/lib/mysql lohnt sich das?
<bekks> svn für /etc ist ein killer.
<bekks> Für so ziemlich alles andere auch.
<bekks> Lies bitte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<_niCe_> bekks, warum genau? 
<_niCe_> und die links hab ich mir bereits angesehen, nur ist mir nicht ganz erkennbar warum ein svn für /etc ein killer ist
<bekks> Weil svn keine Dateiberechtigungen speichern kann.
<_niCe_> ach, stimmt >.<
<_niCe_> hm... aber welche dateien unter /etc/ gehören nicht root?
<bekks> Schau nach.
<_niCe_> glaub das wäre eher ein prob für /var/www o.ä.
<bekks> Und Dateiberechtigungen haben nichts, aber auch nichts, mit dem Besitzer zu tun.
<_niCe_> ach, das meinst du, hm...
<Bigger_> nabend
<Bigger_> ich möchte über Wake-on-Lan entscheiden können, ob Linux oder Win gebootet wird. Geht das?
<Bigger_> ...also notfalls einfach über 2 Netzwerkkarten.
<bekks> Nein.
<Bigger_> und wenn ich bei einer alten Netzwerkkarte das Signal am 3poligen WOL-Kabel abgreife und ggfs Festplatte1 stromlos halte? 
<Bigger_> also so etwa "wenn WOL-Signal über LAN-Karte2, dann Platte1 stromlos halten."
<Bigger_> und dann bootet der PC über Platte2
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> War doch vorhin schon klar genug, oder?
<Bigger_> ich meine nicht über Software/BIOS oder sowas. ich meine über ne selber gelötete Hardware Lösung.
<bekks> Nein.
<_niCe_> du könntest linux booten & dann grub umstellen & neustarten
<Bigger_> ok, meine Idee: Platte1 hat z.B. MBR mit GRUB und dem Windowssystem
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Welcher Teil davon ist dir unklar?
<_niCe_> xD
<bekks> pdf kann kein jpeg als container.
<bekks> daher wird das als bitmap gespeichert.
<Bigger_> bekks: darf ich meine Frage konkretisieren oder kriege ich die bekannte Antwort zurück?
<bekks> Darfst du. Die Antwort wird "Nein" sein.
<Bigger_> ok, besser als "NIE"
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-15
<bullgard4> Warum benötigt Ubuntu die 2 Fehlerberichtprogramme bug-buddy und ubuntu-bug? Warum reicht es nicht, nur 1 Fehlerberichtprogramm zu haben? 
<Bish> was ist wenn eines der beiden einen bug hat , wie reportest du es dann
<Bish> *scnr*
<dAnjou> doppelt hält besser
<dAnjou> *sdnwtr*
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Was bedeutet "sdnwtr"?
<Bish> irgendeine abkürzung die sein hirn ausgebrütet hat
<bullgard4> (*Das Leben ist voller Geheimnisse.*)
<nevchen> noch jemand wach?
<tm> nevchen: wieso, fühlst dich einsam?
<nevchen> ne gerade 5 std. für prüfung gelernt
<nevchen> und jetzt kann ich nicht gleich ins bett
<nevchen> kann nicht abschalten
<dauerflucher> uncool
<bullgard4> Der Befehl "root@MD97600:/ usr/src/modules/acerhk# make' erzeugt einen blinkenden Blockcursor auf der neuen Zeile, aber keine Fehlermeldung, wie in http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys erwähnt. Warum beendet er sich nicht ordnungsgemäß ,und ein normaler Prompt erscheint?
<Bunyip> bullgard4: du mußte in dein Verzeichnis wechseln, cd /usr/src/modules/acerhk, dann sudo su & make
<bullgard4> Bunyip: Was meinst Du mit "mein Verzeichnis"? ich bin vorgegangen, wie in http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys vorgeschlagen. D. h., mein aktuelles Verzeichnis ist 'root@MD97600: /usr/src/modules/acerhk#'. Dann habe ich sudo su eingegeben. Dann habe ich make eingegeben. Dieses Kommando kommt zu keinem Ende. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<Bunyip> bullgard4: ubuntu 10.04 oder schon 10.10?
<bullgard4> 10.10
<Bunyip> bullgard4: hmm, das wirst du sicherlich auch gemacht haben, nehme ich an: /linux/utsrelease.h durch /generated/utsrelease.h ersetzen
<bullgard4> Nein. 
<Bunyip> bullgard4: Dann wirst du das /usr/src/modules/acerhk/Makefile noch ändern müssen, wie es weiter unten steht.
<bullgard4> '~$ locate utsrelease.h; /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic/include/generated/utsrelease.h
<bullgard4> '~$ locate utsrelease.h; /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic/include/generated/utsrelease.h'
<bullgard4> Reicht das? --  Wo steht was "weter unten"?
<bullgard4> Reicht das? --  Wo steht was "weiter unten"?
<Bunyip> bullgard4: Naja, in deinem link für Version 10.10, ich bin schon auf der nächsten Seite, wo man es zur Not noch mal neu machen soll, wenn es nicht klappte:http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/acer-travelmate-291lci-funknetzwerk-nicht-akti/2/#post-2670605 
<shetlandpony> Bunyip's url: http://tinyurl.com/4fj9kp4 | Acer TravelMate 291LCi Funknetzwerk nicht aktivierbar › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<ubinux> moin
<bullgard4> gm ubunux!
<Erimos_Wolf> Guten Morgen an alle, habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu. Finde dazu nichts im Forum. (Suchbegriff schwarzer bildschirm)
<Erimos_Wolf> Jemand da der helfen mag?
<bullgard4> Erimos_Wolf: Bitte beschreibe, wie es zu dem schwarzen Bildschirm gekommen ist.
<Erimos_Wolf> Ich mach gerade nen Thread auf. Da steht alles dring, inkl. System etc.
<bullgard4> Erimos_Wolf: In welchem Forum oder Kanal machst Du das?
<Erimos_Wolf> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-installation-auf-dualboot-mit-win7-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> Erimos_Wolf's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ghusgf | Nach Installation auf DualBoot mit Win7 / Ubuntu 10.10 64bit. Schwarzer Bildschir › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<bullgard4> Erimos_Wolf: Meine Idee: Starte eine Ubuntu-Live-CD und untersuchze damit Dein System.
<Erimos_Wolf> ok
<bullgard4> s/untersuchze/untersuche/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Erimos_Wolf: Meine Idee: Starte eine Ubuntu-Live-CD und untersuche damit Dein System.
<bullgard4> Erimos_Wolf: Zweite Idee: (Vielleicht ist ACPI schuld?) Starte mit der Option noacpi
<Erimos_Wolf> bearbeite gerade den eintrag im bootloader
<Erimos_Wolf> reicht es wenn ich nach dem initrd /boot/initrd.img.... ein -noacpi anhänge?
<bullgard4> Erimos_Wolf: Bitte als Hintergrundwissen durchlesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten
<Erimos_Wolf> ok danke
<Erimos_Wolf> acpi hilft nicht, schwarzer bildschirm
<bullgard4> Dritte Idee: Es könnte am Grafiktreiber liegen.
<Erimos_Wolf> ich versuchs mal mit der Live-CD, kannst du bitte sagen nach was ich Suchen sollte? xorg.conf?
<bullgard4> Vielleicht hilft die Bootoption fb=false
<bullgard4> Erimos_Wolf: Ich würde als erstes elementares probieren, ob Du in einem Terminal bei '~$ df -h' eine Ausgabe erhältst und mir die ansehen. Und dann schrittweise weitergehen. 
<Erimos_Wolf> livecd starten tut auch nicht, ich komme zwar zu dem Button "Ubuntu Testen" aber das wars auch schon. Dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz.
<Erimos_Wolf> kann es an der 64bit version liegen?
<bullgard4> Nein. Wahrscheinlich nicht.
<bullgard4> Es kann, aber ich halte es nicht so für wahrscheinlich. Du könntest nach Deinem Prozessortyp und "64 bit" googeln.
<bullgard4> Erimos_Wolf: Bitte durchlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-cd_Problembehebung
<bullgard4> Insbesondere "Sicherer Grafikmodus"
<Erimos_Wolf> agp auf 4x stellen hat nichts gebracht. In den Bootschirm der Livecd komme ich garnicht. Er startet mir gleich das Livesystem.
<bullgard4> Wenn Das Livesystem gestartet ist: Zeigt '~$ df -h' Auffälligkeiten?
<Erimos_Wolf> ich bin kein experte aber ich sehe oft etwas mit "failure"
<bullgard4> Bitte poste diese Mitteilungen. Aber nicht alle auf einmal. Zuerst die erste mit '"failure"
<Erimos_Wolf> die letzte meldung wenn ich das livesystem starte ist irgendwas mit gtdlib, kann das leider nicht gut sehen das es nur ne halbe sekunde erscheint. Strg-Alt-F1 -F6 hilft nicht.
<bullgard4> "gtdlib" ist sicherlich nicht so wichtig. Bei mir gibt es eine solche Datei nicht.
<Erimos_Wolf> ich versuchs mal mit der 32 bit version, evtl kann ich dann an die logs kommen
<bullgard4> Du bist ziemlich eigenwillig. --  Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich!
<jokrebel> hi
<Orcor> g
<Orcor> guten Tag
<Orcor> ich hab eine Speicherkarte und möchte die formatiren wie geht das weil in ubuntu wenn ich auf meine digicam drauf geh steht nirgends wo formatiren komisch in win war das imemr da
<Orcor> Danke für jede Hilfe voraus
<jokrebel> Orcor: mit GParted kann man sehr schön partitionieren und formatieren.
<Orcor> wie meinst du das
<Orcor> ich will keien platte formatiren sondern nur eine speicherkarte
<jokrebel> ja und?
<beaver74> Orcor, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/formatieren
<Orcor> danke
<Orcor> aber ha das prog net GParted und will  es gerade instaliren aber da erscheine 2 versichdene welches sollte ich nehmen
<beaver74> eine Kamera formatiert ihre Speicherkarte aber oft in ein für ihr bekanntes Dateisystem
<jokrebel> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gparted
<Orcor> ok werde mal nachlesen vielen dank 
<beaver74> Orcor, die ubuntuusers Seite ist für solche grundsätzlichen Fragen eigentlich immer eine gute Anlaufstelle
<Orcor> ja nur versteh viel sachen nciht oder was da steht oder wo nahc ishc suchen sollte dnen hier sind die sahcen anders benannt als in win bin erst bei ubuntu dabei sied oktober 
<Orcor> bin also neuling
<Orcor> trozdem vielen Dank für jeder Hilfe
<Orcor> tut mir leid für die schreibfehler aber schreieb shcnel und schu net auf die tasten kann noch nicht 10 finger system gut
<nexx> dann schreib langsamer, oder hastes eilig? ;)
<dreewill> weiss jemand was rtkit-daemon macht?
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Du erinnerst dich bestimmt noch an das Offset-Anzeige-Skript für Festplatten-Images (Im August hatten wir das Thema). Ist jetzt im Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Festplatten-Image
<jokrebel> Orcor: ...und ließ _bevor_ du Enter drücks nochmal durch und korrigiere es bitte.
<Orcor> ok sorry noch mal bin echt zu schnell 
<nexx> sash_: mit tippfehler :P 
<Orcor> ok ich muss wider gehen bis dann 
<beaver74> Orcor, beim partitionieren und formatieren solltest du besonders darauf achten das du den richtigen Datenträger behandelst
<Orcor> ja das weiß  ich 
<beaver74> will es ja nur nochmal sagen, klar sollte das einem sein, jo
<sash_> nexx: wo?
<nexx> sash_: da fehlt ein "sich" im ersten satz
<nexx> "lassen nicht ohne weiteres mounten" 
<sash_> danke
<Orcor> aber noch ne kurze Frage in welches dateisytem sollte ich unter LInux formatiren nfts oder fat ? hat das auch Auswirkungen wenn ich es an pc mit win  benutzen will dann
<nexx> speicherkarte für ne digitalkamera? mit fat machste nix falsch
<nexx> und ntfs/fat macht mit windows generell keine probleme
<Orcor> weil ich meine digicam in linux daheim nutze und wenn ich zu freunde und verwante geh haben die nur win vista xp oder 7
<nexx> wie gesagt, fat oder ntfs, kommt nur auf die digicam an
<nexx> fat und ntfs sind dateisystem von microsoft
<nexx> systeme natürlich, scheiss typo
<beaver74> Orcor, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dateisystem
<nexx> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystem
<nexx> hehe
<beaver74> :)
<Orcor> hab eine von Olypus FE-320
<Orcor> ps das formatiren hat nun geklappt bin echt zufrieden wie schnell einem hier geholfen wird Danke an alle beteiligten so nun muss ich echt los by
<beaver74> welches Dateisystem verwendet werden muss, deine Kamera versteht, sollte eigentlich in der Anleitung der Kamera stehen. NTFS wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.
<beaver74> ups
<beaver74> und hat eine Kamera nicht immer eine Funktion um die Speicherkarte _im_ Gerät selbst zu formatieren?
<nexx> meine cams hatten das bisher immer
<beaver74> nuja, man wird sie sicher wieder überformatieren können
<gordon_shumway> guten morgen. ich habe eine ati radeon grafikkarte, welche im mainboard integriert ist. jetzt möchte ich zwei tft anschließen. weil mir die ati-treiber aufstoßen würde ich mir eine nvidia (9500GT)karte kaufen. hat jemand erfahrung damit?
<sash_> wieso will man eine 9500gt kaufen? erstens hat die doch im vergleich zu aktuellen kleinen nvidias nen hohen stromverbrauch und zweitens weniger leistung. treibertechnisch solltest du keine großen probleme haben. eventuell ein bisschen frickelei. wegen der hardware-sache kannste auch nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommen
<gordon_shumway> danke.
<brot> gordon_shumway: ja, die nvidiatreiber sind doch auch proprietär. probier erstmal den opensource treiber für die ati
<Astrophysiker> Hi, mein Firefox (3.6.13) erzeugt seit ein paar tagen sehr hohe systemauslastungen > 60% unter Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit. Kennt jemand das Problem?
<Astrophysiker> ich kanns nicht an einer website festmachen, daher schließe ich java/flash etc. aus
<serenity> Astrophysiker: irgendwelche neuen addons installiert?
<Astrophysiker> sebner, nein
<sebner> Astrophysiker: fein .(
<Astrophysiker> sry ^^
<sebner> Astrophysiker: np 
<Astrophysiker> serenity, außerdem rödelt er permanent auf der platte rum
<serenity> Astrophysiker: deaktiviere mal alle addons, vielleicht rennt eines davon amok
<Astrophysiker> serenity, nach der deaktivierung von fireftp sind es jetzt nur noch 40% auslastung, und das rödeln hat aufgehört
<Astrophysiker> ist aber trotzdem noch ziemlich viel
<TheInfinity> Astrophysiker: starte firefox doch mal mit nem neuen profil
<TheInfinity> Astrophysiker: einfach mal ff in der konsole so starten: firefox -ProfileManager
<TheInfinity> dann neues profil anlegen und schauen obs dann weg ist. dann so nach und nach den kram wieder reaktivieren.
<jokrebel> Astrophysiker: vielleicht auch mal im safe-mode? siehe im Terminal "firefox -help"
<Astrophysiker> TheInfinity, das scheint funktioniert zu haben, vielen dank!
<TheInfinity> Astrophysiker: dann viel spaß beim recovern deiner bookmarks wtc *g*
<Astrophysiker> TheInfinity, wenns jetzt doch an einem Addon lag, werd ichs gleich merken ;)
<Astrophysiker> TheInfinity, ok hier in der konsole bekomme ich beim neustarten des browsers auch ne fehlermeldung
<Astrophysiker> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<TheInfinity> Astrophysiker: klingt dann zudem nach kaputtem flashplayer. :)
<jokrebel> .oO( …… daher schließe ich java/flash etc. aus )  <g>
<Astrophysiker> jokrebel, das hat auch die probleme nicht verursacht, jetzt läuft er wieder anständig
<Astrophysiker> trotz dieser meldung
<noobody> hey leute... ich hab nen problem mit meinem sound... wenn ich musik höre, egal welcher player... stockt der ton sporadisch
<jokrebel> noobody: Netzwerkstream? Lokal? Wie ausgelastet sind CPU und Festplatten zum "stock"Zeitpunkt?
<noobody> lokal, ist auch bei filmen so oder videos im internet... egal was... cpu und hdd idlen so vor sich rum
<apricot> wie kann ich mein webcam -Bild sehen ?  VLC / Ekiga  - ich kein Aufnahemegerät finden
<apricot> lsusb: Bus 004 Device 005: ID 04fc:05da Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd 
<jokrebel> noobody: vielleicht findest ja da einen Ansatz das Problem zu lösen oder wenigstens einzukreisen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/soundprobleme
<noobody> ich hab grad mal den testtone über gstreamer-properties ausgeführt... mit alsa klingt es wie ein morsecode... obwohls ja eigentl ein einziger ton ist
<dominik_> ahoi 
<dominik_> hm weiss jemand ob es möglich ist von einer live cd zu booten 
<dominik_> denn openssh-server zu installieren und sich einzuloggen 
<sash_> ja
<dominik_> bzw. wie wären dann benuzername und passwort 
<sash_> ist es
<jokrebel> dominik_: sollte klappen.
<sash_> einfach anlegen
<dominik_> sash_, jokrebel  ich danke euch ;)
<dominik_> hab gestern meinen vdr abgeschossen bei einem update 
<dominik_> daher will ich ins system chrooten 
<apricot> wie kann ich mein webcam -Bild sehen ?  VLC / Ekiga  - ich kein Aufnahemegerät finden
<jokrebel> dominik_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<dominik_> jokrebel, ja danke das habe ich ;)
<jokrebel> apricot: versuch es auch mal mit "cheese" und "camorama"
<apricot> ok
<jokrebel> apricot: und schau auch mal in der /var/log/messages.
<apricot> jokrebel, in messages steht: ..gspca: video0 created, dann disconnect dann released dann created
<apricot> jokrebel, cheese zeigt nur ein graues Fenster
<jokrebel> apricot: steck sie mal ab - gieb im Terminal "tail -f /var/log/messages" ein - paar mal Enter drücken - Cam einstecken - kurz warten - das was im Terminal erscheint nopasten.
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? apricot
<shetlandpony> apricot: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<apricot> ok
<jokrebel> afk
<apricot> jokrebel, da passiert gar nix beim sinstecken der cam - hab sogar 2 verschiedene cams probiert
<rusef> apricot: cam rein, $ dmesg 
<k1l> G-Stern:  bist du mit dem rechner per lan verbunden?
<G-Stern> k1l: ja
<rusef> die letzten 4 zeilen wären dann relevant.
<k1l> weil lan und wlan gleichzeitig geht nicht
<dadrc> G-Stern, richtig wäre WPA & WPA 2 Personal
<G-Stern> dadrc: hab ich genommen
<G-Stern> dadrc: ich bin jetzt in den verbindungseinstellungen
<G-Stern> dadrc: was kommt bei ipv4 rein?
<apricot> rusef, [ 3953.950090] hub 1-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 3 disabled
<dadrc> G-Stern, alles automatisch
<dadrc> G-Stern, aber lies mal, was k1l sagt
<G-Stern> dadrc: und bei ipv6?
<DeepKling> hallo, hab n kleines problem  hab n neues mainboard mir eingebaut 
<DeepKling> und ubuntu wollte gdm nicht starten, also hab ich in der xorg.conf rumgespielt und als treiber "vesa" eingestellt. damit gehts jetzt wieder, aber der bildschirm wird nicht richtig angesteuert (das bild ist verzerrt) und ich will eigentlich schon den intel treiber. hab den GMA X4500. wie kann ich das am besten automatisch wieder einrichten? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg geht irgendwie nicht (es passiert einfach nix)
<dadrc> G-Stern, *alles* automatisch
<kirsten> hallo! ich möchte mir von meinem sat-receiver aufnahmen auf meinen server ziehen. da der receiver nur 100base-tx bietet, möchte ich das ganze direkt via sata machen. nun haben die dateinamen aber merkwürdige sonderzeichen und laut 'file -i' wird für die dateinamen der receiver-hdd der zeichensatz 'binary' (bei fs ext3) genutzt. wie bekomme ich die platte nun mit diesem zeichensatz gemountet?
<G-Stern> k1l: ich muss erst die lan verbindung deaktivieren?
<dadrc> DeepKling, Ubuntuversion?
<DeepKling> 10.10
<rusef> apricot: funktionieren andere USB geräte? maus o.ä.?
<dadrc> DeepKling, verschieb einfach die xorg.conf woanders hin. wenn keine da ist, wird der Treiber automatisch gewählt
<DeepKling> k
<apricot> rusef, ja
<rusef> Benutzt du für beide webcams das gleiche USB kabel?
<apricot> Kabel sind fest an der Cam
<rusef> andren USB port probiert?
<apricot> am notebook funktioniert die cam
<apricot> ja andere ports genauso
<apricot> komisch... bei lsusb ist die Cam aber da
<apricot> ich starte den PC mal neu... ich weiß, Ubuntu is kein wondows  :)
<G-Stern> dadrc: was trage ich bei SSID ein?
<jokrebel> cu
<G-Stern> dadrc: ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das was fehlt
<dadrc> G-Stern, das, was bei deiner Fritzbox als SSID eingetragen ist... "Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7170"
<dadrc> kannst du natürlich auch ändern... genau wie das Passwort ;P
<G-Stern> dadrc: ich hab nun ne neue verbindung angelegt
<G-Stern> dadrc: da steht aber nichts in dem feld
<G-Stern> dadrc: ist es beliebig?
<dadrc> G-Stern, uhm? Da muss das stehen, was bei der Fritzbox eingetragen ist. Was du bei der Fritzbox reinschreibst, ist natürlich dir überlassen
<G-Stern1> dadrc: das funknetzwerk wird irgendwie nicht aktiviert
<Taunix> wenn in der fritzbox nix geändert wurde ist es die zahl unten am boden von der box… die 16 stellige? mac? bin mir nimmi sicher, halt die lange zahl da
<G-Stern1> Taunix: ja, die ist eingetragen
<dadrc> Taunix, das ist das Passwort, nicht die SSID
<Taunix> da steht auch die ssid dadrc 
<dadrc> Taunix, nein. Die SSID ist "Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7170".
<G-Stern1> dadrc: das hab ich eingetragen
<dadrc> G-Stern1, weiß ich.
<G-Stern1> was kommt denn bei DHCP client kennung rein=
<G-Stern1> ?
<Taunix> dadrc, das ist dei "kennung" der box, das w-lan passwort, steht da untendrunter
<dadrc> Taunix, kannst du dich bitte raushalten, wenn du nicht weißt, wovon wir reden? Danke.
<Taunix> huch, ssid ist dann nicht das passwort, sorry
<dadrc> G-Stern1, wo genau stellst du da gerade rum? Der normale WLAN-Dialog hat 3 Felder...
<G-Stern1> dadrc: ich versuche die verbindung zu aktivieren (mit häkchen)
<G-Stern1> rechte maustaste auf das icon 
<G-Stern1> das funknetz ist noch nicht aktiv
<dadrc> G-Stern1, das sollte da einfach in der Liste stehen... einmal draufklicken und gut
<G-Stern1> dadrc: es steht da (aber grau hinterlegt), kann also nicht aktiviert werden
<bullgard4> [Synaptic 0.63.1] Wenn ich  klicke Synaptic > linux-image-2.6.35.24-generic > Package > Lock Version, wird Update Manager niemals den Computer zwingen, einen neueren Kernel zu nutzen? (Ich habe einen bestimtes Kernelmodul einkompiliert.)
<dadrc> G-Stern1, aber WLAN geht bei dem Laptop generell schon, ja?
<G-Stern1> dadrc: klar
<G-Stern1> dadrc: soll ich nochmal neustarten?
<dadrc> G-Stern1, daran sollte es nicht liegen
<G-Stern1> aber nun bin ich ja per kabel online, dadrc
<dadrc> G-Stern1, joa, aber sobald du das rausnimmst, sollte es eigentlich klappen
<G-Stern1> dadrc: hast du auch ne fritzbox?
<dadrc> G-Stern1, jo
<G-Stern1> dadrc: wie hast du das denn eingestellt?
<dadrc> G-Stern1, bei Ubuntu? Garnicht, einmal den Namen angeklickt und gut
<G-Stern1> was ist denn mit den einträgen in den feldern BSSID?
<dadrc> Alles leer lassen
<dadrc> G-Stern1, hast du mal das Kabel abgezogen und es dann probiert?
<WorkerX> Wie kann ich aus einem Ubuntu Livesystem ein Windows rootkit entfernen?
<DeepKling> hallo, war eben schonmal hier, hab immer noch das problem. hab n neues mainboard installiert mit nem inel grafikchip (der 4500x) und musste den treiber auf vesa stellen damits geht. wenn ich die xorg.conf entferne, bootet ubuntu ins terminal
<DeepKling> wie richte ich den intel treiber richtig ein?
<dadrc> DeepKling, ist der denn überhaupt installiert? xserver-xorg-video-intel heißt das Paket
<DeepKling> vesa ist ja nur ne notl?sung
<DeepKling> ja, den hab ich installiert
<DeepKling> wenn ich driver = "intel" in der xorg conf einstelle, komm ich wie gesagt ins terminal
<DeepKling> sudo dpkg reconfigure... geht auch nicht komischerweise, es passiert einfach nichts wenn ich das eingebe ins terminal
<DeepKling> sry, war kurz weg
<DeepKling> hat jemand jetzt eine idee?
<lordcount> hi @all
<lordcount> ich hätte da eine frage. Ich nutze ubuntu 9* und würde gerne mal das log vom autofsck betrachten. leider wird da in /var/log/fsck nichts protokolliert. Weiß jemand wie ich das aktivieren kann?
<bullgard4> lordcount: Zumindest, idem Du Ubuntu 10.10 nutzt.
<bullgard4> s/idem/indem/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: lordcount: Zumindest, indem Du Ubuntu 10.10 nutzt.
<lordcount> nun ich habe ein gut funktionierendes ubuntu 9.04 warum sollte ich nur wg. dem autofsck auf 10.10 upgraden?
<lordcount> s/04/10/
<shetlandpony> lordcount meant: nun ich habe ein gut funktionierendes ubuntu 9.10 warum sollte ich nur wg. dem autofsck auf 10.10 upgraden?
<lordcount> dieses shetlandpony ist ja spitze
<sash_> lordcount: weil fuer 9.04 bald (ist es evtl schon so weit) keine updates mehr kommen
<bullgard4> lordcount: Vielleicht findest Du ein Backport.
<sash_> stichwort end of life
<lordcount> ja das ist ja auch ok, doch möchte ich nur wissen, wie ich dieses log aktivieren kann. 
<lordcount> ich nutze version 9.10 (hatte per regex korrigiert), die hat glaub ich noch unterstützung bis 04/2011
<lordcount> ich habe gerade mit einer bekannten telefoniert. sie nutzt maverick meerkat - das ist ja v10.10 und dort wird auch nichts protokolliert. kann mir denn jemand hier sagen wie das problem unter 10.10 behoben werden kann?
<bullgard4> lordcount: In 10.10 wird sehr wohl protokolliert.
<lordcount> ok
<lordcount> also wäre die einzige möglichkeit dies zu aktivieren ein update auf 10.10?
<lordcount> also kann mir keiner bei dem problem helfen? 
<lordcount> so ich bin glaube ich selbst drauf gekommen und boote mal durch
<lordcount> hat leider nichts gebracht. 
<lordcount> ich kann boot.log zwar einige informationen entlocken aber mehr auch nicht :(
<napterk> Hallo.! Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich in Kubuntu 10.04 Druckaufrträge im Druckfenster immer erst freigeben muss, bevor sie gedruckt werden?
<jokrebel> re
<dreamon> Kann man unter Gnome was anderes als Compiz und Metacity nehmen?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: *box z.b.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, heißt das wirklich *box?
<Frickelpit> nee
<Frickelpit> damit war openbox und fluxbox gemeint
<dreamon> ah ok.
<dreamon> Hab bei compiz immer abstürze von X. Metacity kommt mir so langsam vor.. (kann mich täuschen)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Wie welche ich den Windowmanager aus? wenn ich z.b. openbox nachinstalliere?
<Frickelpit> ,openbox? dreamon
<shetlandpony> dreamon, Openbox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Openbox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon> Kann ich im Laufenden Betrieb wechseln?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Danke.. das hilft
<xberger36> hi zusammen. mal  ne frage kennt wer nen usb wlanstick der recht unkompliziert mit ubuntu funzt. sprich einstecken und freun sozusagen^^. 
<Frickelpit> ,hcl? xberger36
<shetlandpony> xberger36: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Ubunewb> Moin, ich hab da ein kleines problem mit den catalyst 10.12 treibern. in der 2d darstellung gibts häufig artefakte (z.B. in open office), die erst durchs scrollen verschwinden. jemand ne idee ob man da was machen kann?
<nevchen> Ubunewb:  andere treiberversion , nicht den catalyst verwenden, mal im forum bei google suchen nach dem problem
<Ubunewb> nevchen: ich such grad weiter nach dem problem, mit andern treibern habe ich wesentlich größere probs
<tolpan> Moin MOIN
<b34bb> ,frag? tolpan
<shetlandpony> tolpan: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Ubunewb> Könnte aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,ForceXAA,TRUE  helfen? kann ich damit irgendwas zerstören?
<PBeck> hi
<bullgard4> PBeck: gt!
<PBeck> hi bullgard4 - bedeutet gt - guten Tag?
<bullgard4> Ja.
<hunggar> hallo zusammen, wollte mein home Verzeichnis auf einer externen Festplatte sichern, allerding hält der Kopiervorgang jedesmal bei ca. 2,6 GB an und geht nicht weiter. Home ist ca. 13 GB groß. Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das hinkriege?
<KaiL> eine Ahnung, wobei er da gerade zu gange ist?
<b34bb> willst du das ganze home oder nur deine dateien sichern?
<b34bb> Da sind nämlich auch die ganzen configs drin
<sdx23> hunggar: Wie sicherst du das?
<apricot> von Ubuntu-PC auf Ubuntu-PC übers Internet zugreifen. Eigener PC: 'Betrachter für entfernte Bildschirme'. Was muss auf dem anderen PC laufen ?
<hunggar> ich wollte das ganze home-Verzeichnis sichern. Hab über die GUI einfach mit Maus rübergezogen auf die externe Festplatte
<sdx23> hunggar: und das Dateisystem auf der externen Festplatte ist was?
<hunggar> ext3
<sdx23> nagut, das sollte ansich kein Problem bereiten. Man lese also die xsession-log und suche nach Auffälligkeiten.
<k1l> ,backup? hunggar 
<shetlandpony> hunggar, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<sdx23> Oder man verwendet einfach ein Tool, das dazu gedacht ist, beispielsweise rsync.
<k1l> hunggar: packen und/oder komprimieren würde auch sinn machen
<KojiroAK> Wie formatiert man eine Diskette in einem USB-Diskettenlaufwerk?
<hunggar> ja backup, den wikiartikel hab ich schon durchgelesen, da stand jetzt aber nicht drin, warum der Vorgang bei 2,6 GB  hängenbleibt.
<hunggar> sdx23: meinst du mich damit die xsession-log zu lesen?
<sdx23> hunggar: aye. Oder Nautilus aus nem Terminal starten, dann spammt das dort rein.
<sdx23> hunggar: wie schon gesagt, rsync ist ansich ein gutes Tool für was du vorhast, und der Wiki Artikel nennt daneben noch einige weitere.
<apricot> 'Betrachter für entfernte Bildschirme' =  Client. Gibts auch einen Server für Ubuntu ?
<hunggar> ok, werds mir mal durchlesen und dann probieren
<dadrc> apricot, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<apricot> danke
<wwWolf> Meine Nvidia 640 will net mehr http://paste.pocoo.org/show/321096/ Hiiilfe :;-(#
<nixi> hi
<nixi> ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem linuxmint, ich weiss, hier is der Ubuntu supportchan aber ich dacht mir, da es ja auf Ubuntu basiert und ich im linuxmint gerade keine hilfe bekomme, frag ich mal hier ;)
<nixi> Ich habe manchmal das problem das videos nicht flüssig laufen.. sowohl als flash im browser als auch in playern bei mir auf dem desktop.. woran kann das liegen?
<b34bb> nixi: was für ein problem hast du denn?
<b34bb> ok, hat sich erledigt
<nixi> manchmal heisst hier, je nach "neustart" ... 
<srtu> @nixi wie ist denn die cpu auslastung beim abspielen?
<nixi> das problem ist nur.. jetzt momentan läuft es ...
<nixi> als ich ihn zum ersten mal angemacht hab heute hatte ich wieder das problem
<nixi> gestern ging es auch irgendwann so das ich dachte ich hätte das problem durch deinstallieren der adobeair dlls für wine gelöst
<KojiroAK> Hab's gefunden, um Floppydisks in einem USB-Laufwekr zu formatieren kann man ufiformat nutzen.  Ist in den Paketquellen.  
<nixi> heute wie gesagt wieder das problem... also habe ich versucht (ich hatte vorher einen neuen graka treiber installiert) den momentan genutzen radeon treiber zu blacklisten.. hat nichts gebracht.. er ist nach dem neustart immernoch geladen
<nixi> aber nun funktioniert es wieder.. ich seh da kein schema
<b34bb> nixi: emulierst du den Flash-player mit wine?
<nixi> nicht das ich wüsste
<nixi> aber es war der erste ansatzpunkt weil es augenscheinlich nach dem installieren von wine nicht mehr ging
<k1l> nixi: wenn du mint nutzen willst nutze bitte auch deren support. wir wissen nicht, was die jungs alles verändert haben. deswegen bitte nicht hier
<nixi> ich dacht ja nur weils auf ubuntu basiert und auch gnome nutzt
<k1l> dann frag mal in #debian. ubuntu basiert ja schliesslich auf debian :p
<nixi> jaja.. nur ich dacht das der unterschied zwischen mint und ubuntu nicht so groß ist..
<nixi> nutzt ja auch xorg und daher dacht ich das es eher nen recht zentrales problem ist..  aber gut.. ich sehs ja ein
<nixi> ich wär auch nich gekommen wäre hätte ich in #linuxmint-help support bekommen
<dreamon> Kann man den Windowmanager im laufenden Betrieb um? Wenn ja.. ? openbox/fluxbox im moment läuft metacity
<Fuchs> dreamon: ja, kann man 
<Fuchs> dreamon: bei neueren Windowmanagern reicht ein  --replace hinten dran, 
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn der gewuenschte WM das nicht kann: den aktuellen beenden, anderen starten. 
<Fuchs> in einem laufendem Gnome auf fluxbox umschalten ist aber eine relativ dumme Idee, imo 
<Fuchs> weil die haelfte (toolbar, desktomenue) dann naemlich nicht geht
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ah, danke. openbox geht starten.. aber außer das die Optik anders ist, fällt mir im moment nichts auf.
<bolder> nabend alle
<dreamon> Fuchs, wenn ich im beim login openbox wähle hab ich nur leeren Schirm und kann mit rechter Maustaste Menu sehen. Wenn ich openbox/gnome wähle, dann sieht es ganz normal (wie bei Metacity) 
<Fuchs> dreamon: was erwartest Du denn bei openbox sonst? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: openbox ist ein reiner WM. Wenn da etwas mehr als das Menue erscheint, dann lief was schief. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: gnome ist halt eine komplette Desktopumgebung. Wenn Du so Dinge wie einen Desktop und ein Panel willst, dann willst Du gnome, nicht openbox. Oder gnome mit openbox, wenn Du denn Gruende hast dafuer
<dreamon> Fuchs, Was ist der unterschied, zwischen gnome/metacity und gnome/openbox ich kann im moment keinen erkennen
<Fuchs> dreamon: die Fensterverwaltung. Openbox und Metacity sind Fensterverwaltungen. 
<Fuchs> noch mal: was genau erwartest Du / hast Du vor? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich hab nichts vor.. ich will nur meinen Horziont erweitern.. und ich frag mich ob ich die bedienung  optimieren kann. 
<k1l> dreamon: es gibt keinen raketenstart :)
<Fuchs> dann willst Du Dich umgewoehnen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich will nur Lernen.. 
<Fuchs> openbox / fluxbox sind reine Fensterverwaltungen
<Fuchs> die malen Dir keinen Desktop, bieten keine Dateiverwaltung, keinen Browser, keinen E-Mail Client, keinen * 
<Fuchs> die verwalten einfach nur Fenster
<Fuchs> fluxbox ist so nett und bietet, im Gegensatz zu openbox, noch ein panel. Das wars dann aber. 
<Fuchs> also wenn Du den Horizont erweitern willst, dann empfehle ich, dass Du die verwendest wie vorgesehen. Also ohne Gnome-session. 
<dreamon> Ich hab vorhin mal im openbox xchat gestartet.. und was verwundert das ich keinen Internet zugang hatte.. muß ich das demnach alles neue Konfigen?
<Fuchs> noe
<Fuchs> nur nm-applet oder ein anderes frontend fuer network-manager starten
<Fuchs> oder wicd nehmen, ist leichtgewichtiger
<Fuchs> Dein GTK Theme wird auch kaputt sein, Deine Schrifteinstellungen werden fehlen, sound wird ziemlich sicher nicht gehen ...
<Frickelpit> ein *box aufsetzen ist ein wenig arbeit aber es macht spaß
<Fuchs> ausserdem hat fluxbox sonst eine sehr gute deutsche Anleitung
<Fuchs> *hust*
<Frickelpit> hier riechts nach eigenwerbung ;)
<dreamon> Oh sound auch.. Verstehe gnome/openbox startet da also die gnome sachen mit.. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: richtig 
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du wirst pulseaudio brauchen, entweder gnome-settings-daemon  oder etwas anderes, das GTK Einstellungen und Schrifteinstellungen setzt, 
<Fuchs> irgend etwas, das Dein Netzwerk verwaltet ... 
<dreamon> Das heißt aber nicht, das ich sie nicht doch starten kann unter openbox.
<Fuchs> das ist der Sinn von open/flux/blackbox: das verwaltet Fenster, um den Rest kuemmerst Du Dich. Oder Du startest Programme mit, die sich darum kuemmen. 
<Fuchs> natuerlich kannst Du sie alle starten, irgendwann stellt sich halt die Frage, warum man dann Openbox nimmt
<Fuchs> okay, Openbox ist ein guter, konfigurierbarer, standardkonformer Fensterverwalter
<dreamon> Hört sich interessant an. Wie heißt das Programm das die Panel anzeigt?
<Fuchs> im Gegensatz zu metacity, der ist unkonfigurierbar, halbweg standardkonform und kann so gut wie gar nichts.  Aber trotzdem. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: kannst Du frei waehlen
<Frickelpit> dreamon: für openbox kann ich tint2 empfehlen
<Frickelpit> sehr schönes panel
<Fuchs> dreamon: gnome-panel, pypanel, tint, plasma, ...
<dreamon> Danke Männer.. Super Tipps.. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht.. was noch alles möglich ist.
<Fuchs> dreamon: vielleicht willst Du Dich ein wenig im Ubuntuusers Wiki einlesen, es hat da relativ gute Artikel dazu (dieses mal keine Eigenwerbung) 
<Yragael> D
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hab ich mal überflogen, aber ich verstand da grundsätzliches nicht, daher wollte ich erst fragen. Aber nun ist klar.
<dreamon> DAnke
 * bolder is back.
<Fuchs> bolder: bitte public away Nachrichten ausschalten, danke. 
<bolder> gesagt getan.
<thopiekar> hallo ich möchte ein upstart-service hinzufügen komme da aber nicht wirklich klar.. bei google gibt es viele artikel die veraltet sind und nicht funktionieren..
<tm> ,upstart? thopiekar 
<shetlandpony> thopiekar, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<thopiekar> man sagt man soll einfach eine datei (*.conf) erstellen und den in /etc/init/ einfügen
<thopiekar> tm: danke
<phao> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich apache2 dazu bringe wenn domain1.de aufgerufen wird in /var/www zeit und domain2.de auf /var/www/3
<Fuchs> Virtual Hosts? 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts
<phao> danke
<allegro_> moin, wie verhindere ich im Systemprotokoll-Betrachter das scrollen? bevor ich die erste Fehlermeldung lesen kann, scrollt die nächste den Bildschirmweg
<bekks> Nimm einen Editor deiner Wahl und betrachte das Log deiner Wahl.
<allegro_> danke
<allegro_> gibt es so eine Art locate Kommando, damit ich die Datei messages finden kann?
<rumpe1> allegro_, locate messages
<jokrebel> allegro_: /var/log/messages
<schweegi> wie kann ich bei openoffice.org impress die Farbe der Listensymbole ändern?
<Lufti_oO> wie ist denn der Programmname des "Betrachters für externe Bildschirme"? Möchte nen Bug melden.
<Fuchs> vino? 
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Welchen Bug denn?
<Fuchs> wobei, das ist eher der Server, glaub ich
<sensorpixel> @schweegi: die listensymbole bei "nummerierung und aufzählungszeichen" passen sich normalerweise automatisch der schriftfarbe an
<Lufti_oO> bekks, wenn ich verändernd auf den fremden Rechner (VNC) zugreife, kann ich die Maus problemlos verschieben. Änderungen, die durch ein klicken entstehen, werden jedoch nicht dargestellt, obwohl sie beim "Beobachteten" sichtbar sind. Lediglich die Mausposition wird aktualisiert.
<Lufti_oO> aktuelle Version von 10.10 Maverick
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Das ist ein Designproblem von VNC, und lässt sich durch entsprechende Einstellungen für VNC umgehen.
<Lufti_oO> beim Beobachter oder beim Beobachteten?
<bekks> Bei dem, der den Client benutzt.
<schweegi> sensorpixel, die schriftfarbe ist weiß, die aufzählungszeichen jedoch sind grau und daher nicht gut sichtbar
<Lufti_oO> hast du ein Stichwort für mich?
<bekks> Lufti_oO: "vncserver " und "vncviewer" benutzen.
<Lufti_oO> merci
<dreamon> ich hab gerade für openbox die autostart.sh angepasst. nun habe ich keine Fensterrahmen mehr und ich kann die Eingaben nicht mehr den Fenstern zuordnen. 
<schweegi> zudem vermisse ich die symbolleiste zu den aufzählungszeichen, ich kann sie nirgends finden. normal kam die bislang immer von alleine
<bekks> dreamon: Dann mach die Änderungen wieder rückgängig?
<allegro_> wenn ich den PC reboote, ist die Datei messages dann kleiner?
<dreamon> bekks, nabend. Kann es ein das es an dem & liegt? steht z.b. drin nm-applet &  ich hab das & weggelassen.
<sensorpixel> schweegi, die symbolleiste bekommst du manuell bei ansicht > symbolleisten > nummerierung und aufzählungszeichen, was die farbe betrifft: steht die schriftfarbe möglicherweise auf "automatisch" statt auf "weiß"? bei mir in OOo 3.2.1 funzt es 
<bekks> dreamon: Ich habe keine Ahnung wo Du was eingetragen hast :)
<dreamon> Wie meldet man sich ab. mit der Console so das der Loginscreen von gdm wieder kommt?
<dreamon> ich hab die ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh editiert.. und überalle das & am Zeilenende weggelassen, ich glaub das ist schuld
<schweegi> sensorpixel, die symbolleiste wird mir dort nicht im menü angezeigt, habe das OpenOffice welches Standardmäßig in ubuntu integriert ist (ubuntu 10.10, auch 3.2.1).. die schriftfarbe konnte ich manuell pro absatz umstellen, aber man wird das doch auch wohl irgendwo standardmäßig einstellen können, oder?
<bekks> dreamon: Man meldet sich nicht mit der console ab, man startet gdm neu.
<dreamon> bekks, ah ok. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart .. ?
<bekks> Ja.
<dreamon> merci
<bekks> Eher sudo service gdm restart
<sensorpixel> schweegi, welche OOo-anwendung benutzt du denn? in impress gibt es die leiste bei mir auch nicht. die standard-schriftfarbe kannst du entweder mithilfe von formatvorlagen festlegen, oder aber du stellst sie global in extras > optionen > darstellung > schriftfarbe ein
<allegro_> usp, Fenster geschlossen, wie kann ich die /var/log/messages kürzer machen, die hat 10.000 Zeilen bei mir
<bekks> allegro_: Die kann man nicht "kürzer" machen. Man kann sich weniger Zeilen anzeigen lassen.
<bekks> tail -n 1000 /var/log/messages
<allegro_> welche der 10.000 Zeilen sind relevant?
<bekks> Woher sollen wir das wissen?
<bekks> Wir wissen ja nicht mal, wonach Du suchst.
<allegro_> mein Bildschirm friert häufiger ein, ich suche nach der Ursache
<allegro_> Verdacht ist im Moment NVIDEA Treiber, X
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu, welche Treiberversion?
<dadrc> jaja, der fiese Nivea-Treiber *weglauf*
<allegro_> Ubuntu 10.10, wo finde ich die Treiber Version?
<bekks> Im Log von X.
<bekks> Wie hast Du den Treiber installiert?
<allegro_> die Aufforderung kam automatisch bei der Installation von Ubuntu
<schweegi> sensorpixel, ich muss eine präsentation in impress erstellen, normal kam die symbolleiste aber immer automatisch sobald man auf den Knopf "Aufzählungsliste an" geklickt hat
<allegro_> ist der richtige Dateiname Xorg.0.log?
<bekks> allegro_: Schau Doch einfach auf das Datum der Dateien.
<sensorpixel> schweegi: hm, bin mir nich sicher, was da der grund ist. bei mir findet sich die leiste unter ansicht > symbolleisten in writer, nicht jedoch in impress. vllt gibt es die leiste dort gar nicht...ansonsten sollte es doch aber eigentlich auch format > nummerierung und aufzählungszeichen tun...
<allegro_> das führt zur nächsten Frage^: wie rufe ich hier einen vernünftigen Dateimanager auf?
<rumpe1> vernünftig? o.O
<bekks> allegro_: "bash enter".
<bekks> Da hast Du deinen Dateimanager.
<sensorpixel> + "ls -lah" ;)
<schweegi> sensorpixel, danke, das hilft mir erstmal weiter :) ich habe nämlich auf powerpoint gar keine lust... da lieber openoffice, auch wenns teils etwas umständlicher ist im impress-bereich
<sensorpixel> schweegi: joa, ich gestalte auch gerade ne präsentation, mache das aber lieber mit scribus, exportiere es als pdf und führe es mit impress!ve vor. da hat man mehr gestalterische freiheit
<sensorpixel> aber das ist geschmacksache
<allegro_> Irgendwie kommen wir im Moment gar nicht weiter, zu jeder Frage habt Ihr eine Antwort die, mehr Fragen aufwirft, als beantwortet. Könnt Ihr bitte grafisch orientierte Kommandos nennen, bis ich halbwegs laufen kann. Danke schön.
<allegro_> ich habe jetzt mc installiert
<allegro_> die jüngste Datei in /var/log mit X ist die Xorg.0.log
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> Finger weg von den Dateien
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh   nachdem das passiert ist
<Fuchs> uns die dadurch erstellte Datei liefern
<Fuchs> mehr braucht es nicht
<rtghuzg5> Hallo, hat jemand eine idee wie ich mp3 zu ogg wandle und dabei nicht die id3tags verliere?
<Lufti_oO> Könnt ihr mir ein gutes UML-Tool nennen, mit dem ich Klassendiagramme machen kann? Bisher habe ich Dia, ArgoUML, eUML2, greenUML und ein paar Kleinigkeiten getestet. Alles zu überladen, verbugt, oder das Resultat ist nicht repräsentativ.
<rtghuzg5> am besten in der konsole
<Fuchs> Lufti_oO: Visual Paradigm
<Fuchs> Lufti_oO: ueberladen ohne ende, aber das Resultat sieht gut aus
<Fuchs> oder umbrello
<Fuchs> verbuggt ohne Ende, aber das Resultat sieht gut aus. Und ist open source und kostenlos, im Gegensatz zu VisPar
<Lufti_oO> umbrello hat mich nicht überzeugt. Wie du bereits sagtest: verbuggt ohne Ende.
<Lufti_oO> VisPar hat doch ne Community Edition
<allegro_> nvidia-bug-report ist erstellt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399682/
<Lufti_oO> Es ist eigentlich erstaunlich, dass es in sachen UML-Tool noch keine Killerapplikation gibt.
<bekks> Gibt es.
<bekks> Nur kostet sowas auch schonmal Geld.
<Lufti_oO> was denn?
<Fuchs> huebsch
<Fuchs> NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!  << 
<Fuchs> allegro_: kannst Du mal probeweise ein aktueller Treiber aus einem ppa installieren? 
<allegro_> das ist der absolute Spitzenreiter
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? allegro_ 
<shetlandpony> allegro_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> da steht mehr dazu
<allegro_> gerne, was ist ein ppa?
<Fuchs> eine Fremdquelle. Steht in dem verlinkten Artikel. 
<flash63> allegro_: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<allegro_> ich starte mal bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia das ist angeblich deutsch, da habe ich wenigsten eine kleine Chance, etwas zu verstehen, welchem der Links soll ich jetzt folgen?
<allegro_> da stehen mehrere zur Auswahl
<bekks> Lies doch einfach was da steht?
<phao> hmm, ich habe nun durch virtualhosts domain 1 auf port 80 domain 2 auf port 81 nun rufe ich domain 1 auf lande im richtigen ordner aber bei subdomain.domain1.de landet diese auch im selben anstatt in /var/www/pp in /var/www was kann da falsch sein?
<allegro_> bekks, wenn mir helfen würde, was da steht, bräuchte ich hier nicht fragen
<bekks> Du sagtest, du hast den Nvidia-Treiber.
<bekks> Dann würde _ich_ auch "nvidia" anklicken auf der Seite :)
<allegro_> ich denke ich, ich soll etwas anderes installieren und nicht den bisherigen Treiber verwenden oder habe ich Fuchs da falsch verstanden?
<beaver74> ich hatte heute mal ein Update gestartet, leider stellte sich während des Vorgangs heraus das die / Partition voll lief. Nachdem ich das behoben hatte, konnte ich das Update nicht fortsetzen, apt-get zeigte an es wären keine mehr einzuspielen, der erste Versuch wurde aber nicht abgeschlossen... was kann ich da machen das er die doch noch installiert?
<phao> ich habe meine subdomains in .htaccess nach dem virtualhosts angelegt wurden zeigen diese alle nur auf den standart ordner der normalen domain was kann ich machen?
<rumpe1> beaver74, was haste gemacht, um platz zu schaffen?
<beaver74> rumpe1, Opera beendet
<beaver74> da lagen einige Daten wohl im Cache
<beaver74> der Rechner lungert auf einer 4GB SSD
<rumpe1> beaver74, und wieviel freier platz wurde damit geschaffen?
<beaver74> ca. 200MB
<bekks> ,standard? beaver74 
<shetlandpony> beaver74: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<beaver74> wo habe ich das von Standard geschrieben, Herr bekks?
<rumpe1> beaver74, probier mal apt-get -f install
<bekks> Ach, du warst das gar nicht :) Der Herr phao war das :)
<beaver74> ahha
<muki> hi ho
<beaver74> hätte mir aber auch passieren können
<muki> Der IRC Server "irc.foonetic" ist nicht in der Standardliste von XChat?
<beaver74> rumpe1, ich versuche es mal
<bekks> muki: Was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<rumpe1> muki, zumindest seh ich ihn bei mir grad nicht ... 
<muki> ich hab gerade xchat auf meinem Ubuntu installiert
<beaver74> rumpe1, nö, macht er auch nicht weiter
<Frickelpit> dann füge ihn doch einfach hinzu
<muki> und xchat hat mich direkt hier eingeloggt, was ansich ne feine Sache ist
<bekks> Frickelpit: Das wäre VIEL zu einfach. :)
<rumpe1> beaver74, vielleicht sind 200MB noch nicht genug
<muki> bei Verbindung kann ich nur schließen / auswählen.. hmm
<muki> ahh
<muki> habs gefunden...
<Frickelpit> muki: settings und dann netzwerkliste afaik
<rumpe1> beaver74, vielleicht noch alte kernel deinstallieren... oder in synaptic paketgrößen nach größe sortieren und von oben nach unten unnötiges zeugs deinstallieren
<rumpe1> hm... wobei...
<beaver74> rumpe1, solte ausreichen, sind ca. 40MB gewesen, die er installieren wollte. Und auch wenn die nicht ausreichen sollten, sollte mir ja wenigstens noch angegeben werden das welche zu installieren sind
<beaver74> +l
<rumpe1> beaver74, pack mal die apt-get ausgabe in einen pastebin
<beaver74> rumpe1, da geht nichts mehr runter, oder ich deinstalliere Software...
<beaver74> rumpe1, 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<beaver74> denke das ist das relevante
<rumpe1> beaver74, tjo... hm... also alles in butter?
<leszek_> hi
<beaver74> hm, es waren mit sicherheit 20 Pakete, die er erneuern wollte, nach ca. 5 hatte ich abgebrochen und vorher fing apt-get schon an zu meckern
<beaver74> künftig werde ich sicher eher darauf achten das root nicht voll ist
<rumpe1> beaver74, 200MB minimum würde ich freihalten (hab auch nur 4GB)
<beaver74> sind zZ 243MB... ganz genau :)
<rumpe1> aber drunter gibts normal auch Warnhinweise über notify-osd
<rumpe1> beaver74, tjo... zurück zum problem: vielleicht zurück auf start und neu anwerfen?
<rumpe1> apt-get clean ; apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  
<beaver74> nu, egal... ich lasse es mal so. Frage mich nu nur ob er denkt die wären drauf und wie er die folgenden Updates behandelt
<rumpe1> das wollen wir mal nicht hoffen, daß er denkt, die wären drauf. Ist wohl auch eher nicht so realistisch.
<beaver74> rumpe1, hatte ich getan, kommt o.g. Meldung
<rumpe1> hm
<phao> Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? meine .htaccess schreibt die subdomains nicht
<rumpe1> und apt-get -u install 
<beaver74> mom
<beaver74> nö, nix
<beaver74> selbe Meldung
<beaver74> rumpe1, lass mal, dank dir, noch läuft ja alles. Die Platte voll laufen zu lassen scheint wirklich nicht gut zu sein.
<rumpe1> beaver74, keinen blassen schimmer... wenn da keinerlei sonstige meldung kommt, scheint alles ok zu sein, was deiner Meinung nach nicht sein kann. Hm... vielleicht im log gucken, was genau gemacht wurde und das nachprüfen, ob nachweisbar was im Argen liegt
<beaver74> jo
<beaver74> rumpe1, scheint so als hätte er dir Updates im Hintergrund doch noch durchgezogen, lauf logs... der Rechner war auch noch eine ganze Zeit ausgelastet, dachte es würde an der vollen Platte liegen.
<beaver74> s/dir/die
<rumpe1> beaver74, hmm... na, das wäre doch dufte, wenn er das noch hinbekommen hat ^^
<beaver74> jup, passt schon, danke rumpe1 
<rumpe1> immer gerne
<beaver74> das apt-get die noch beendet hat obwohl ich strg^c ausgeführt hatte, da kam ich nicht drauf
<rumpe1> schon bisschen frech :)
<beaver74> unberechenbar das Dingen ;)
<rumpe1> vielleicht ist konsistenz einfach wichtiger als admin-vorhaben 
<rumpe1> hm... jedenfalls interessant, daß sowas vorkommen kann
<beaver74> ja, ist ja schon ein plus, das er das so doch noch erledigt hat
<beaver74> dass
<_-philipp-_> hey gibt es einen taschenrechner für den terinal, also textbasiert?
<klaas> bc
<_-philipp-_> astrein danke klaas 
<_-philipp-_> wieviel zeilen&spalten hat der standard terminal 80x25 ?
<bekks> phao: Denk mal nach...
<phao_> also mein subdomain geht wieder
<phao_> allerdings hab ich ein problem
<phao_> domain 1 geht auf var/www domain2 auf /var/www/domain2 vorher hatte ich port 81 d1 und port 80 für domain 2 da ein a record aber mit ip:81 nicht geht wie kann ich das nun machen? sonst geht alles auf /var/www
<bekks> phao_: Virtual Hosts.
<phao_> oh sorry
<phao_> die hab ich falsch geschrieben deswegen wurde diese nicht erkannt :(
<phao_> müssen dann alle vhosts einen anderen port haben?
<bekks> phao_: Nein.
<bekks> VHosts haben idR den selben Port. Dafür sind sie ja da.
<bekks> VHosts wissen anhand des Domainnamens, der aufgerufen wird, was zu tun ist.
<phao_> dann liegt bei mir irgendwo ein fehler ich habe einmal auf www und dann auf www/neu die domains laufen bei anderen ports geht das aber bei beides port 80 gibts fehler
<bekks> Ja, dann ist deine Config Mist.
<phao_> also ich habe die mal auf :80 gesetzt und erhalte bei reload
<phao_> [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<udo_> was muss ich installieren um "windows-Freigabe" unuter Orte zu haben
<dadrc> udo_, willst du was freigeben oder freigaben nutzen?
<udo_> dadrc, freigabe nutzen
<udo_> habe grade xfce
<dadrc> da ist das etwas anstrengender - starte mal das Programm gigolo
<udo_> ok
<dadrc> welche version von thunar benutzt du gerade?
<udo_> kallse1.0.1
<udo_> freigabe ist verbunden
<udo_> muss noch gemounted werden denke ich
<dadrc> udo_, mach mal das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gigolo#Konfiguration
<dadrc> dann kannst du die freigaben direkt aus gigolo öffnen
<udo_> ok muss noch gvfs-backends und fuse installieren
<udo_> dadrc, in gigolo steht als Dateimanager gvfs-open, soll ich da thunar eintragen?
<allgero> welcher komfortable Kommandozeileneditor ist bei ubuntu 10.10 vorinstalliert? (jetzt bitte nicht vi sagen)
<Lemmiwinks> hallo, bei mir startet nautilus nicht mit der gnome session mit, das heißt ich hab beim log in keine desktop symbole, sondern erst nachdem ich nautilus manuell gestartet habe
<Fuchs> allgero: nano 
<bekks> allgero: vim ;)
<allgero> danke
<allgero> wie heißt die Xconf genau und wo liegt die?
<bekks>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<allgero> danke
<noob7> hallo leute kann mir jemad sagen ob man in eine pdf datei (besteht aus ca 90 eingescannten Seiten) die Seitennummern einfügen kann?
<dadrc> udo_, nein. das müsste so gehen
<dadrc> udo_, gvfs-open ist ein Wrapper, der den Standardhandler aufruft
<noob7> hab hier ein workaround gefunden aber vielleicht gibts ne einfachere lösung
<noob7> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=30598
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<udo_> dadrc, das mounten oder was auch immer klappt nicht, bin auch in der gruppe fuse
<dadrc> udo_, http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html#open-resources-in-thunar-on-xfce-4-4-and-4-6
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/q4gvl2 | Gigolo | Help
<allegro_> was bedeutet Section "Module"
<allegro_> 	Load	"glx"
<allegro_> EndSection in der xorg.conf?
<udo_> dadrc, Ordner befindet sich unter .gvfs, hab da direkt Sachen rasu kopiert, allerdings ueber thunar klappts nicht
<dadrc> udo_, session neugestartet?
<dreamon> Mir ist gerade openbox abgestürzt. Kann man ein log irgendwo einsehen, um herauszufinden, was passiert ist.?
<udo_> dadrc, ja natuerlich
<udo_> ich glaube das war schon noetig um den Ordner in gvfs abzubilden, der war naemlich vorher noch nicht da
<dadrc> udo_, und das hier (http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html#open-resources-in-thunar-on-xfce-4-4-and-4-6) auch komplett gemacht?
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/5tnqdam | Gigolo | Help
<wumbo> Hi!
<wumbo> Kann mir jemand bitte mit meinem WLAN helfen?
<wumbo> Es läuft zwar, kommt aber nicht auf Maximal-Speed.
<rumpe1> inwiefern?
<wumbo> Habe DSL 16000 aber bekomme beim Download nur max 500 kb/s
<wumbo> Ist ein WLAN Stick mit RTL Chip.
<rumpe1> kb, kB oder kBi /s ?
<rumpe1> und war das mal anders?
<bekks> Und der ist momentan auf welche Geschwindigkeit eingestellt?
<wumbo> KB  /s
<wumbo> Das war unter Windows anders.
<wumbo> Unter Linux habe ich das Teil noch nie mit Vollspeed betrieben.
<wumbo> Eingestellt ist der auf automatisch. MTU 1492 (wie im Router)
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<wumbo> Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit 54 Mbps
<wumbo> Was meinst du denn genau?
<bekks> Hat der Stick die 54MBit/s wirklich ausgehandelt, oder glaubst Du das nur, weil der das "müsste"?
<wumbo> Es steht zumindest in der Netzwerkdiagnose.
<wumbo> Hat keiner eine Idee
<udo_> dadrc, alles aus gnome-mount installiert, das ist nicht verfuegbar
<bekks> Wie testest Du das denn?
<wumbo> Du meinst meine erreichbare Downloadgeschwindigkeit?
<bekks> wumbo: Nein, wie testest Du das ganze?
<wumbo> Sorry, ich weiß jetzt nicht was du meinst.
<wumbo> Die Netzwerkdiagnose von Ubuntu sagt mir, das ich 54 Mbps Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit hätte - die war vorhin schon kleiner.
<wumbo> Oft ist es so, dass die Geschwindigkeit nach einer Weile weiter einbricht.
<jokrebel> wumbo: verrate doch endlich mal wie Du das misst. 
<wumbo> Wie ich was messe?
<jokrebel> wumbo: na dieser angeblich viel zu geringe Wert. Wie ermittelst Du den?
<wumbo> Ach so. Unter Win kann ich z.B. das Ubuntu-ISO mit 1,4-1,5 Megabyte pro Sekunde laden. Unter Ubuntu sind es nur 480-500 Kilobyte die Sekunde.
<wumbo> Das alles am gleichen Rechner mit gleichem WLAN-Stick.
<bekks> Vom SELBEN Server?
<wumbo> Ja.
<bekks> Von welchen denn?
<wumbo> Habe auch schon mal bei den Linux-Mint Servern geschaut, aber bei denen ist es identisch.
<wumbo> Sorry, bin gleich wieder da.
<wumbo> So, da bin ich wieder. Zum Beispiel vom FTP Server der Uni Berlin.
<wumbo> Bayreuth ist auch nicht schneller.
<wumbo> Habe vergessen zu erwähnen: Mein WLAN-Chip ist ein RTL 8185
<allgero> ich möchte X beenden, wie geht das?
<jokrebel> wumbo: soweit ich weiß sollte man bei schnelleren DSL mehrere Downloads gleichzeitig machen um aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erzielen. BTW - vielleicht ist ja auch Dein PC der Flaschenhals - Du speicherst da nicht zufällig auf NTFS?
<jokrebel> gn8
<allgero> ich habe X jetzt mit der Holzhammer-Methode beendet: falschen Graiktreiber eingestellt, der nicht funktioniert, rebootet --> login auf Konsole :-)))
<digitaloktay> kannst auch mit init 3 ?
<allgero> wenn man mir das auf meine Frage sagt, ja ^^
<allgero> ini t 3 geht nicht
<allgero> sudo init 3 auch nicht
<bekks> Lass das, was Du da versuchst.
<bekks> WAS genau willst du tun?
<bekks> digitaloktay: Und was genau soll init 3 bewirken, wenn X nicht starten kann?
<allgero> ich probiere aus, ob der Hinweis funktioniert oder nicht
<bekks> Und was soll das bringen?
<allgero> hier erzählt jeder 'was anderes und ich finde heraus, wessen Angaben mir am besten weiterhelfen
<bekks> Ok, dann bin ich raus aus deinem Supportticket. Mach was Du willst.
<allegro_> Problem, dass einzelne Kerne gelegentlich einfrieren, scheint gelöst
<allegro_> es war wie vermutet ein Grafikproblem mit dem NVIDIA Treiber
<allegro_> den proprietären Treiber zu ersetzen hat nicht geholfen
<allegro_> nv lief sehr langsam
<allegro_> nouveau lief gar nicht
<allegro_> die Problemlösung hat ein neuer Treiber von der NVIDIA Seite gegeben
<allegro_> allerdings frage ich mich, warum die automatische Treiberaktualisierung im Januar meinte, den Treiber aktualisiert zu haben und jetzt ein September-Treiber durch einen aus Dezember ersetzt wird
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-16
<allegro_> damit man überhaupt arbeiten kann, habe ich mir 2 Starter gemacht: gksudo gedit und gksudo nautilus
<allegro_> danke den Helfern, nach dem Aufstehen komme ich dann mit dem nächsten Problem :-)))
<Erimos_Wolf> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte (Ati Treiber) welche nur unter 10.04 läuft. Die Frage ist jetzt wie handhabe ich Updates ohne Gefahr zu laufen, auf die 10.10 Version zu kommen?
<bekks> Du stellst in der Paketverwaltung ein, dass du nur Pakete für LTS Versionen haben willst.
<Erimos_Wolf> bin gerade in den Einstellungen zur Aktualisierung, so direkt sehe ich kein LTS, es gibt aber etwas das danach klingt "Freigabe-Aktualisierungen"
<Erimos_Wolf> Als auswahl gibts da Freigabe mit Langzeitunterstützung
<allgero> genau das meint bekks
<Erimos_Wolf> mir machen aber die anderen optionen unter "Aktualisierungen für Ubuntu" Kopfweh. Da gitbs Wichtige,Empfohlene,Vorab und Unterstützte Aktualisierungen.
<bekks> Vorab solltest du nicht nehmen.
<Erimos_Wolf> beinhaltet "Empfohlene" irgendwelche Treiber / Kernel etc. updates?
<bekks> Die können auch in "Wichtig" sein.
<Erimos_Wolf> hmm
<bekks> ABER.
<bekks> Es wird NIE eine neue Treiberversion in einem Release geben.
<bekks> Und einen "neuen" Kernel auch nicht, sondern nur Updates für den installierten.
<Erimos_Wolf> also kann ich gefahrlos die wichtigen und empfohlenen drin lassen
<Erimos_Wolf> ß
<bekks> Ja.
<Erimos_Wolf> gut
<Erimos_Wolf> danke :-)
<Erimos_Wolf> dann hol ich mal popcorn und wir sehen ob du recht hattest :-)
<bekks> Ich brauch da kein Popcorn zu - ich weiß es. ;)
 * k1l setzt 5 auf bekks :p
<Erimos_Wolf> war heute überrascht das meine HD4600 nur unter 10.04 läuft. 10.10 tut absolut nicht. Egal was ich mache. Von Ati Treiber bis eigene Pakete bauen. Daher meine Panik vor einem ungewollten update.
<bekks> Dann hast Du irgendwas falsch gemacht. Die funktioniert (treibertechnisch) auch mit 10.10
<bekks> ABER da 10.04 sowieso länger Suport hat als 10.10 - wirst du mit 10.04 länger Spass haben.
<Erimos_Wolf> tja, ich komme nichtmal dazu was zu machen. Nach der Installation komme ich nichtmal den Login-Schirm. Nichtmal die Live CD tut. Nur die Install Routine
<allgero> D
<Erimos_Wolf> *trommelwirbel*
<Erimos_Wolf> ok. Bin überrascht. Es funktioniert alles ganz normal nach dem Update. Danke Nochmal Bekks.
<Erimos_Wolf> Gute Nacht
<b34bb> weiß jemand ob man für antiX deutsch als systemsprache einstellen kann?
<b34bb> oder is das offtopic?
<wwWolf> sooo BigBugBunny läuft fast 100%flüssig bei Multiplen Anwendungen aber nur mit 100#% CPU und GPU lasst ... mhh nicht ganz wie ich mir das vorstellte
<wwWolf> was ist gettext?
<Protector1981> erm
<Protector1981> wieso is sun java nich bei maverick verfügbar, sondern muss die partner repos von lucid einpflegen? oO
<bekks> Weil Sun Java bei Maverick in die Partner Repos gewandert ist.
<Protector1981> omg, also muss ich Canonical Partner auswählen?
<Protector1981> das erklärt einiges, denn das is des einzige was ich nich aktiviert habe :D
<bekks> Wenn Du Sun Java willst - ja.
<Protector1981> nich will, muss
<Protector1981> :D
<bekks> Und wenn du die Repos für Lucid mit Maverick nutzt, bekommst Du hier auch keinen Support ;)
<bekks> ,java? Protector1981 
<shetlandpony> Protector1981, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Protector1981> habs schon wieder deaktiviert und gelöscht :D
<richyw> hey ich habe bei mir den nvidia treiber manuell installiert und wenn ich jetzt irgendwelche updates installieren
<richyw> muss, muss ich den treiber oft manuell neuinstallieren, kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie ich das alles rückgängig machen kann?
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich erreichen, daß Firefox 3.6.13 statt 10 künftig 20 Namen der zuletzt geöffneten Webseiten anzeigt?
<C_A_M> moin moin
<bullgard4> gm C_A_M !
<C_A_M> gm bullgard4, scheinst auch wenig zu schlafen :)
<bullgard4> C_A_M: hehe. Ich habe eher allgemein das Problem, nicht genug schlafen zu können. Aber gestern habe ich einen Dauerlauf gemacht und konnte heute Nacht ausreichend lange schlafen, sogar etwas nachholen.
<C_A_M> willkommen im club. ich bin auch froh wenn ich mal mehr als 5 std schlafen kann !
<bullgard4> Und hast Du ausreichend viel körperliche Bewegung?
<C_A_M> im moment leider nicht
<bullgard4> Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!
<C_A_M> danke, so schlimm isses zum glück noch nicht
<bullgard4> Um so besser!
<ubinux> moin
<C_A_M> moin
<dreamon> moin
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Also openbox gefällt mir ganz gut. Hast du mir noch einen Tip mit was du Anwendungen so startest.(machs im Moment über Screenlets und Gnome-do. Vielleicht auch einen Tip, mit den Panels, gibts da was für die Seite auch?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: welches panel hast du denn?
<dreamon> Ich hab alle mal versucht.. bis auf tint .. im moment nehm ich fbpanel
<dreamon> plasma hab ich nicht gefunden.
<Frickelpit> nimm mal tint2, das ding ist einfach und kann gut konfiguriert werden
<dreamon> Wie konfiguriert man das? kann ich mehrere auch nehmen, an die Seite?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: tint hat ein eigenes config tool
<Frickelpit> dreamon: http://code.google.com/p/tint2/
<C_A_M> gibts doch auch übers softwarecenter
<Frickelpit> jop
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Kennst du ein paar schöne Conigs. Nicht das ich faul wäre.. aber das händisch zu machen, ist schon etwas aufwendiger
<dreamon> ähm aufwändiger
<Frickelpit> dreamon: installiere das config tool, dann kannst du es alles per gui machen
<dreamon> achso..
<Frickelpit> meine config liegt gerade woanders
<dreamon> hast du mir den namen.. find unter tint nichts was mit config oder tools im namen
<Frickelpit> tint2conf afaik
<Frickelpit> schau mal in synaptic nach tint
<dreamon> Mist.. finds nicht.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: vielleicht ists im paket tint2 mit drin, installiere es mal und versuch per terminal mit tint2config es zu starten
<dreamon> Frickelpit, das hier ist es nicht -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/how-to-install-and-configure-tint2.html#
<dreamon> tintwizzard
<Frickelpit> doch
<Frickelpit> siehe: http://code.google.com/p/tint2/
<dreamon> ok, dann werd ichs wohl händisch nachinstallieren
<ksmith> heyho ... gibt es irgendwie eine möglichkeit die ausrichtung der icons auf dem desktop dahingehend zu ändern, dass sie sich so verhält, wie in jedem anderen fenster?
<sash_> was?
<sash_> die Ausrichtung der Icons auf dem Desktop soll sich verhalten wie in anderen Fenstern?
<ksmith> wie in jedem anderen fenster.
<ksmith> die horizontale ausrichtung funktioniert quasi gar nicht.
<sash_> versteh ich nicht
<sash_> ach, du meinst, dass die so festgepinnt sind
<sash_> an nem raster quasi?
<ksmith> jau, an nem raster. im moment kann ich die icons zeilenweise verschieben, von oben nach unten gesehen.
<ksmith> von links nach rechts gibts nen schönes raster
<ksmith> das zeilenweise verschieben hilft aber nicht unbedingt dabei, einen aufgeräumten desktop zu behalten.
<rumpe1> ich finde meinen am aufgeräumtesten, wenn da garnix drauf ist ^^
<ksmith> ich leg da auch nur links zu ordnern auf der win7 installation drauf.
<sash_> stimmt... dieses "Anordnung fixieren" gilt nur für die Horizontale. Vertikal geht stufenlos...
<ksmith> also, es ist jetzt kein weltuntergang oder so, aber irgendwie kommts mir doch wie etwas vor, dass sich leicht lösen lässt.
<ksmith> zumindest funktionierts ja in jedem fenster so, dass alles sich zu nem raster ausrichtet
<ksmith> nur halt nicht aufm desktop.
<ice-t> hallo
<ice-t> ich habe mit dem startmedien-erzeuger einen bootbaren usb-stick mit ubuntu 10.10 erzeugt und willjetzt davon mein notepad installieren. jedoch hängt sich der install-wizard jedesmal auf (egal ob direkte installation oder vom live-system aus). zuerst dachte ich es liegt daran, dass die festplatte mit truecrypt verschlüsselt ist, aber jetzt hab ich das entschlüsselt und es geht immer noch nicht. habt ihr vorschläge, was ich noch probieren kann?
<ice-t> *netbook, net notepad
<ice-t> es handelt sich um ein lenovo s10-2
<ice-t> ich habs auch schon mit 10.4 probiert... selbes phänomen
<ice-t> bei der wizard-page "preparing to instll Ubuntu" drück ich "Forward", dann wird der button grau und er macht nix mehr. keine hdd-zugriffe, keine cpu-auslastung. nur  "Quit" geht noch
<ice-t> die 2 checkboxen kann man auch noch anklicken, aber das ändert nix
<rumpe1> hmm... was man noch probieren könnte: anderer stick, anderer usb-startmedienersteller (unetbootin), anderes installationsmedium (alternate - textbasiert)
<ice-t> alternate-install... gute idee. danke rumpe1 
<ice-t> mit dem install-wizard hab ich seit 10.4 nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.
<rumpe1> 10.04 (btw.) ^^
<ice-t> ja, du weißt was ich mein. ich bin schreibfaul
<ice-t> ;)
<ice-t> könnte es auch damit zusammenhängen, dass noch andere daten auf dem stick drauf sind?
<rumpe1> häufiger fehler, wenn man nicht weiß, wofür das 04 steht :)
<ice-t> naja, egal. ich probier mal die alternate
<ice-t> für april?
<rumpe1> ahjo
<ice-t> gabs net da net einmal eine verschiebung? 9.09?
<rumpe1> andere datenauf dem stick? auf ner anderen partition?
<ice-t> egal...
<rumpe1> nicht, daß ich wüßte
<ice-t> nein, selbe partition
<ice-t> hab ihn net ge"cleared"
<rumpe1> hmm.... ich würds mal "clean" versuchen
<ice-t> kk
<rumpe1> das heruntergeladene image mit md5 checken wär noch ne idee
<ice-t> danke für die schnelle und freundliche hilfe! is ja fast so wie in hoary- oder breezy-zeiten =)
<rumpe1> was macht man nicht alles für dolles karma ^^
<ice-t> gute tat für heute vollbracht ;)
<Thhunder> moinsen :)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Gibt es da einen trick wie man anwendungssymbole in das Panel bekommt.. ich hab das noch nicht durchschaut
<Frickelpit> dreamon: sollte auch über das config tool gehen
<bolder> moin
<dreamon> Frickelpit, hmm.
<ice-t> dreamon, rechtsklick -> benutzerdefinierten starter anlegen oder so
<dreamon> ice-t, Glaube du meinst was anderes. Bin in openbox und habe tint2 am laufen.. und da will ich ein Programmstartet drauf machen, was mir leider nicht gelingt
<ice-t> ok. sorry, da hab ich keine ahnung
<Frickelpit> dreamon: oh, du meinst einen anwendungsstarter im panel?
<Frickelpit> afaik geht das mit tint nicht
<dreamon> Frickelpit, ja z.b. Firefox zu starten.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Achso.. dann sind das nur die symbole der laufenden Programme die da dargestellt werden. Wit was kann ich dann ein panel bauen, das mir meine meistgenützen Programme anzeigt?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: k.a. ha ich bei openbox nie verwendet
<Frickelpit> ich hatte mir die favoriten ins menü gelegt
<ice-t> jeah! alternate-install 4tw
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich glaub damit geht es -> http://fbpanel.sourceforge.net/shots.html anderes Panel
<Frickelpit> sieht so aus
<jokrebel> guten Morgen
<coldjack> Hallo, wie bekomm ich raus in welchem pfad eine partion eingebunden/gemountet ist?
<coldjack> sodass ich diesen dann in die fstab fest einbinden kaknn!
<jokrebel> mit mount
<sensorpixel> genau, bzw. das selbe findest du auch in /etc/mtab
<bekks> coldjack: "mount" eintippen.
<coldjack> okay und dann einfach mit "auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0" in die fstab einbinden, richtig?
<bekks> coldjack: Nein.
<bekks> Um welches Dateisystem handelt es sich? Ist es eine externe Platte?
<coldjack> ne das sind partitionen
<coldjack> ich glaube ntfs
<bullgard4> Partitionen können sich auf einer externen oder einer internen Festplatte befinden.
<coldjack> internen
<bekks> Dann schau nach, welche Dateisysteme die haben.
<Frickelpit> moin bekks
<bekks> moin Frickelpit 
<coldjack> ntfs
<Frickelpit> coldjack: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<coldjack> okay ich gucke danke
<coldjack> http://nopaste.info/4da793c5a5.html 
<coldjack> Ist das mit der letzten Zeile richtig?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> hast du dir den artikel wirklich durchgelesen?
<bekks> Sowas kann man mit "unmounten, dann mount -a eintippen" ausprobieren.
<bekks> Frickelpit: So schnell? Niemals.
<coldjack> ja habe ich
<coldjack> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden#Statisches-Einhaengen
<Frickelpit> coldjack: dann hast du absichtlich den abschnitt überlesen, wo ein beispieleintrag für die fstab vorhanden ist?
<bekks> Da steht nur nichts von TYPE="ntfs" in dem Artikel.
<bekks> ALso doch nicht gelesen.
<coldjack> ja ichj lese jetzt die fstab artikel
<bekks> Lies den Windows Partitionen Artikel.
<bekks> Da steht alles drin, was Du brauchst.
<bekks> Und lies ihn vollständig. Nein, Überfliegen ist nicht Lesen.
<coldjack> "UUID=4F6317BE0F250DF4 /media/loeschen	ntfs  rw,auto,users,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0" so sieht die letzte zeile dann bei mir aus!
<bekks> 0116 112153 < bekks> Sowas kann man mit "unmounten, dann mount -a eintippen" ausprobieren.
<bekks> Was ist denn die Gruppe 46 bei Dir?
<coldjack> ich habe einfach es so gemacht wie in der wiki stand
<coldjack> also kann man gid=46 auskomentieren
<bekks> Das hat niemand gesagt.
<bekks> Ich habe gefragt, welche Gruppe das bei Dir ist.
<coldjack> weß ich nich
<bekks> Dann schau nach.
<bekks> Die Gruppen sind in /etc/group gelistet.
<coldjack> "plugdev:x:46:user"
<Frickelpit> coldjack: und was macht die gruppe?
<coldjack> das glaub ich meine standard gruppe
<bekks> Ist es garantiert nicht,.
<Frickelpit> glauben ist nicht wissen
<bekks> Schau nach, was deine Standardgruppe ist.
<Frickelpit> informiere dich, bevor du irgendwas von irgendwo in dein system schreibst
<coldjack> okay
<coldjack> naja ich versuchs einfach ich meld mich dann
<bekks> m(
<bekks> Informier dich VORHER.
<bekks> Undte NIEMALS Dinge aus, von denen Du nicht weisst, was sie bewirken.
<bekks> s/te//
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Und NIEMALS Dinge aus, von denen Du nicht weisst, was sie bewirken.
<bekks> Dann hat dein System auch eine hinreichende Überlebenschance :)
<Frickelpit> bekks: er ist weg :D
<Frickelpit> alles umsonst
<bekks> Naja, ist nicht mein System.
<sensorpixel> vielleicht bleibt er dann länger weg :D
<bekks> :P
<ubinux> ich mache nur dinge unter ubuntu von denen ich nicht weiß was sie bewirken..wie soll man auch sonst was lernen ^^ 
<bekks> Man könnte einfach lesen und verstehen, wenn einem schon ein Wikiartikel gegeben wird. Und nicht vor dem Copy&Paste den Kopf ausschalten.
<ubinux> wer liest schon ne gebrauchsanweisung vor dem gebrauch
<bullgard4> ubinux: Ich habe es vorgestern, als ich ein elektronisches Thermometer gekauft hatte, bevor ich es einschaltete. 
<ubinux> bullgard4: so ist jeder jeck anders, ich probier soweit wie ich komme und lese dann
<dreamon> Wenn im manual steht ich soll -size geometrie setzen.. wie muß ich geometrie angeben 1366x768 .. aber wie übergebe ich das 1366x768 mag er nicht.. mit doppelpunkt?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Definiere "Mag er nicht"? Wer ist er?
<dreamon> Nunja.. er meldet keinen Fehler.. aber ich seh nicht das gewünschte ergebnis
<dreamon> display -resize 1366x768 -window root /home/dreamon/Bilder/Space/45.jpg  -> Bildschirm ist größer als Bild
<bekks> Was versuchst Du da?
<dreamon> unter openbox will ich einen desktop hintergrund setzten.. das geht damit super.. nur das bild füllt nicht die ganze fläche.
<dreamon> es fängt rechts nochmal an.. 
<bekks> Dann ist das Bild zu klein.
<Frickelpit> nimm feh dafür
<dreamon> bekks, schon. dafür wollte ich ja resize probieren..
<dreamon> Frickelpit, ok. werds testen.
 * bekks hat so komische Probleme mit KDE nicht.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, feh macht das Bild riesig.. muß mal schauen was es für ein Auflösung hat.. 
<dreamon> oh -> 1920x1200
<rieslingranger> moin moin, ich habe hier eine zerschossene Windows-Platte und möchte die Daten retten. Kann mir einer mit nem Link auf ein gutes Howto helfen?
<serenity> ,datenrettung? rieslingranger
<rieslingranger> also mithilfe von ubuntu..ja_ne_iss_klar..
<shetlandpony> rieslingranger, Datenrettung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<rieslingranger> genau
<vitaminb> hallo
<vitaminb> richte mir grad daheim nen fileserver ein ... fürs system hab ich ein software-raid und für die daten ein 3ware-raid konfiguriert. für das system ist immer der 3ware-controller /dev/sda - lässt sich das abändern?
<bekks> Spielt das irgendeine Rolle?
<bekks> Und was ist ein "3ware-Raid"?
<jokrebel> cu
<vitaminb> hab für die festplatten auf denen die daten liegen sollen einen 3ware-raidcontroller. das der controller als erstes im system erscheint nervt dahin weil der installer grub immer auf /dev/sda, und somit auf das raid, schreibt 
<bekks> Wieso verwendet man ein Softwareraid, wenn man ein Hardwareraid hat?
<vitaminb> weil die ports nicht ausreichen, das ist ein 9650se mit 8 ports. brauch 2 für kvm, 4 für storage und 2 auf reserve für spätere erweiterungen
<bekks> Wieso nicht ein großes Raid?
<bekks> Ein Raid mit 4 Platten ist ziemlicher Unsinn.
<bekks> Und "später erweitern" bedeutet, dass der Controller das auch beherrschen muss.
<sash_> n raid wird doch nicht sinniger, je mehr platten da drin sind O.o
<bekks> Doch. :)
<vitaminb> was ist daran unsinn? geplant ist vorerst ein raid6 mit 4 hds und konfigurierten lvm
<bekks> raid6 mit vier platten? :D
<bekks> Wow, das ist Unfug.
<sash_> das wiederum ist quatsch, ja
<sash_> da kannste auch n einer nehmen
<vitaminb> kann nich nachvollziehen warum das quatsch sein soll? es geht ja darum das das raid gewisse redudanz und erweiterbarkeit bietet
<bekks> 50% Platzverschwendung. Denk mal drüber nach.
<sash_> wie viele platten duerfen beim raid6 deiner meinung nach ausfallen? wieviel prozent des platzes sind das bei 4 platten insgesamt? und das gleiche bei raid1?
<bekks> Und dann nochmal 50% bei dem RAID für KVM.
<bekks> Da kann man einfach ein RAID5 mit 6 Platten bauen und wird glücklich.
<belZe> am besten dann noch eine als hotspare *scnr*
<bekks> chrchr :)
<vitaminb> platz spielt doch gar keine rolle, und mein gewähltes raid-level auch nicht. wollte doch nur wissen ob es sich beeinflussen lässt das der raid-controller nicht als erstes laufwerk vom system erkannt wird
<bekks> Doch, beides spielt eine Rolle beim Design eines RAIDs. Du kannst zB auch die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS umstellen.
<vitaminb> hab ich gemacht, der controller steht bei der laufwerkspriorität an letzter stelle. erscheint im ubuntu installer aber als /dev/sda
<bekks> Das spielt doch keine Rolle, als was Ubuntu das Ding erkennt.
<TheInfinity> und die priorität hat auch wenig zu tun mit der funktionalität
<vitaminb> der installer schreibt aber grub auf /dev/sda und damit aufs raid, das is doch quatsch
<vitaminb> naja, muss ich grub halt händisch aufs richtige laufwerk schreiben
<sash_> wieso ist das quatsch?
<vitaminb> weil das raid nicht das boot-laufwerk ist
<sash_> du kannst in den erweiterten einstellungen am ende der installation auswählen, wo grub hin soll
<bekks> Dann lass das erstmal so, und konfigurier das NACH der Installation neu.
<bekks> Oder schreib Grub dahin, wo er hin soll :)
<vitaminb> okay, gibt es einen punkt erweiterte einstellungen? ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen
<sash_> zumindest beim grafischen installer
<vitaminb> sollte erwähnen das ich die server-installations-cd benutze 
<vitaminb> bleibt wahrscheinlich dann nur der weg das händisch aufs richtige laufwerk zu schreiben
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Man kann das auswählen :)
<floogy> moin
<moep2> hallo,
<moep2> wie starte ich denn noch gleich ein javaprogramm über die konsole? :\
<bekks> java -jar datei.jar
<moep2> bekks,  ok also ich habe hier class dateien
<bekks> Damit kannst Du genau nichts anfangen :)
<moep2> und mit jav *.class bekomme ich class not founds
<bekks> Richtig.
<moep2> nagut, aber ich habe auch die java dateien
<trilias> Huhu kann mir wer sagen ob ich eine AMD/ATI HD 6870 auf ubuntu 10.10 32bit zum laufen bekomme?
<bekks> trilias: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<vitaminb> bekks, tatsache, hab den auswahldialog für die grub-installation gefunden. danke!
<moep2> bekks, aber wenn ich meine java dateien mit javac compile bekomm ich nunmal die class dateien, aber was mach ich dann weiter um das programm zu starten?
<hdp> man java...
<trilias> hab das ati Catalyst 10.12 aufgespielt bekommen das sagt es ist kein ati-grafiktreiber installiert geht also nicht und wenn ich über zusätzliche teiber denn FGLRX installiere darf ich nach dem hochfahren ein schwarzen bildschirm bewundern
<bekks> trilias: Du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen, den ich Dir gab, oder?
<trilias> doch aber checken tu ichs net
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<bekks> ICH finde da nichts von "HD6870".
<bekks> Du?
<trilias> mist also kann ich das knicken
<bekks> Den fglrx kannst Du knicken.
<bekks> Es gibt ja noch radeon und radeonhd
<rieslingranger> eine externe ntfs-platte die ich per usb-cradle anschliesse jumper ich doch als Master oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?
<bekks> Was wie?
<bekks> Was zum Geier ist ein USB-Cradle?
<k1l> die jumperst du als gar nichts, weil das bei usb egal ist
<apollo13> und davor darfst noch erklären was der partitionstyp mit master/slave zu tun hat
<rieslingranger> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.superservices.co.nz/images/accessories/2987-42131712.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.superservices.co.nz/index.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26products_id%3D19555&usg=__2lk2UCzDb90Oj786xosfmES6I5w=&h=400&w=600&sz=27&hl=ak&start=13&zoom=1&tbnid=ey2M0XubqtUnsM:&tbnh=128&tbnw=169&ei=WOIyTZjrN8vIswbtiuX5CQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddigitus%2Busb%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dak%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3D
<rieslingranger> fs%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D566%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C452&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=449&oei=UOIyTYyyMIa1tAa3lNWTCg&esq=2&page=2&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:13&tx=67&ty=62&biw=1024&bih=566
<shetlandpony> rieslingranger's url: http://tinyurl.com/6awr7gu | Google nfonyin hwehwe ho nsonso ye ma  http://www.superservices.co.nz/images/accessories/2987-42131712.jpg
<rieslingranger> sorry....pastebin...sorry
<trilias> laut wiki macht radeonhd schon ab 4890 zu ab da an kein 3d mehr das gleiche bei radeon
<rieslingranger> lsusb sagt: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
<bekks> rieslingranger: Deine Frage wurde doch bereits beantwortet.
<rieslingranger> und das ist ja das cradle. also wird die platte nicht erkannt
<bekks> "Also wird die Platte nicht erkannt"?
<rieslingranger> ich versuche daten von einer alten ntfs-platte zu sichern.
<bekks> Das wissen wir, ja.
<apollo13> rieslingranger: woher weißt du dass die platte nicht erkannt wird?
<bekks> rieslingranger: Du bist dran, mit Erzählen :)
<bekks> apollo13: Sie wird nicht automatisch gemounted ;)
<apollo13> bekks: achne
<rieslingranger> gpartetd zeigt sie mir nicht an
<bekks> Was hat denn gparted mit Datenrettung zu tun?
<bekks> Platte anklemmen, und dmesg angucken.
<apollo13> bekks: gparted hat gui, dmesg nicht ;)
<bekks> Achso, ja. :)
<floogy> Ihr GUI Hasser!
<apollo13> why? ich hab sogar nen windowmanager…
<bekks> rieslingranger: Was sagt denn nun dmesg?
<rieslingranger> http://pastebin.com/0fkFANB2 könntest du da bitte mal drüberschauen?
<rieslingranger> ich blick da nicht durch
<apollo13> platte ist doch eh da…
<bekks> Jo.
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> Und dann siehst du das auch.
<ryu> hallo
<rieslingranger> langsam...ich habe an der maschine noch ein win7 drunter...
<bekks> rieslingranger: Spieltd as irgendeine Rolle? Nein. Die Platte wird erkannt.
<rieslingranger> aber das sind doch alles sdA partitionen....?
<k1l> rieslingranger: festplatten werden mit sda sdb sdc etc durchgezählt. _patitionen_ werden mit sda1 sda2 sda3 bzw sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 durchgezählt
<apollo13> wir können dir gerne helfen das zu vernichten wenn das trotz ausgeschaltenen zustand nen problem macht
<bekks> rieslingranger: Spielt das irgendeine gesteigerte Rolle?
<k1l> und in der dmesg steht ganz unten, dass per usb eine sdb platte erkannt wurde
<rieslingranger> ok., und jetzt müsste ich die platte mounten, richtig?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Man mounted eine Partition, keine Platte.
<apollo13> hmm ich bekomm meine platte schon gemountet :)
<bekks> apollo13: ;)
<rieslingranger> und wie bekomme ich die platte so eingebunden dass ich drauf zugreifen kann?
<apollo13> die platte ist schon eingebunden
<apollo13> nun willst paritionen
<rieslingranger> patitionieren?
<apollo13> es sei denn du machst so pöse dinge wie ich dann musst vlt wirklich sdb direkt mounten, aber das tust du hoffentlich nicht
<bekks> rieslingranger: Du möchtest nun die Partitionen auf der Platte mounten.
<bekks> rieslingranger: sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> und sehen, welche Partitionen da drauf sind.
<bekks> Anschliessend jede Partition einzeln mounten
<rieslingranger> http://pastebin.com/He7jMeRy kannst du mir sagen welche partition ich für die usb-platte mounten muss?
<bekks> Das ist aber nicht die komplette Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l
<apollo13> sag mal sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<rieslingranger> kein ergebnix
<rieslingranger> ergebnis
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<apollo13> nett, platte fabriksneu?
<rieslingranger> alt
<floogy> IDE?
<floogy> Jumper?
<rieslingranger> aber noch 2-3 wichtige daten drauf
<rieslingranger> jumper gesetzt auf "master"
<bekks> floogy: dmesg zeigte die Platte an...
<bekks> rieslingranger: Das kann nicht sein, dass da irgendwas wichtiges drauf ist. Sonst hättest Du ein Backup.
<floogy> ok, war mir nicht bewußt
<floogy> Dann braucht man ja auch nicht solche Verrenkungen machen um zu versuchen die Daten zu retten.
<bekks> :)
<rieslingranger> ist ne xp-platte die mit ntldr-fehler hochgefahren ist. jetzt hab ich ne neue platte gekauft und versuche nun die paar daten auf der alten zu retten
<apollo13> und für was?
<apollo13> die sind eh unwichtig…
<apollo13> formatier das ding und fertig
<bekks> rieslingranger: Vorhin war es noch Windows 7. Du erzählst uns Unsinn.
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus dem Ticket.
<apollo13> bekks: invalid/wontfix :þ
<rieslingranger> ne...ich sitze an nem laptop mit win7 und ubuntu und die platte ist ne alte aus xp-zeiten
<bekks> Yes, RESOLVED WONTFIX.
<floogy> Weshalb gibt es eigentlich sog. Datenrettungstools?
<bekks> floogy: Damit man Daten retten kann, wenn man weiß was man tut.
<apollo13> für leute die ne gui brauchen :þ
<bekks> Weiß man das nicht, ruft man Kroll Ontrack an und bezahlt Lehrgeld.
<apollo13> indeed
<rieslingranger> oooohhhhh, ich verneige mich vor so viel sachverstand....und ehrlich...das ist echt zum kotzen was ihr hier abzieht. 
<floogy> Ihr seid heute ja mal wieder echt witzig
<rieslingranger> von mir aus könnt ihr mich bannen.
<bekks> rieslingranger: Wir haben Dir gesagt was nun zu tun ist.
<bekks> Lesen musst Du das schon selbst.
<apollo13> rieslingranger: wieso sollten wir dich bannen?
<bekks> 0116 133905 < bekks> dmesg angucken.
<bekks> fdisk -l zeigt das Ding nicht an, also wieder dmesg angucken.
<bekks> Ist das Ding nicht zu sehen, nachschauen ob die Devicenodes angelegt wurden. Wurden sie das nicht - schmeiss die Platte weg.
<bekks> Oder schick sie zu Kroll Ontrack,.
<rieslingranger> ich jumper die platte mal um...moment
<apollo13> oO, seit gott autoselect erfunden hat sollte es dafür auch keinen grund mehr geben, aber good luck :þ
<floogy> Kannst ja neben dmesg|tail auch noch am Kabel wackeln versuchen...
<bekks> floogy: Um damit den Controller zu schrotten? Super Idee.
<bekks> floogy: Lass solche Tips bitte.
<floogy> bekks, super support hier. So was macht man natüprlich bei ausgeschaltteter Kiste. 
<apollo13> floogy: dann sags dazu
<bekks> floogy: Ja, sowas sagt man dann aber dazu :)
<floogy> Es sind hier wohl nur zwei supporter, oder
<floogy> ?
<apollo13> bekks: sei doch nicht immer so bös!
<bekks> Aber wirklich, und dabei ist Sonntag, und ich bin nett.
<bolder> mei mei das leidige thema.
<rieslingranger> so, es sieht wirklich nach hw-defekt aus. sorry für meinen satz eben. ich werde heute mittag als letzte möglichkeit noch einmal versuchen die platte in nen "grossen" rechner einzubauen und wenn das nix hilft kommt sie halt in die tonne. 
<apollo13> rieslingranger: ist wahrscheinlich besser als mitm usb zeugs
<apollo13> das hat so seine eigenen probleme
<rieslingranger> danke an alle helfer hier
<soulrebel> hi
<soulrebel> ubuntu 10.10 sagt verbindung mit WLAN hergestellt aber ich kann nicht surfen mit firefox, pingen von google.de im terminal geht auch nicht. wie kann ich das problem lösen?
<bekks> Du schaust erstmal nach, ob du eine IP Adresse hast.
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Solltest du eine IP-Adresse haben, versuch mal 209.85.149.106 zu pingen.
<soulrebel> wo schaue cih das nach?
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ ifconfig
<bekks> in einem Terminal, mit "ifconfig -a"
<soulrebel> ok moment 
<soulrebel> inet Adresse: 192.168.2.100
<soulrebel> Bcast gibt es auch
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ ping mal 209.85.149.106
<bekks> Selbstverständlich. Weil ein Netz ohne Broadcastadresse ist ziemlich - doof.
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "netstat -rn"?
<soulrebel> ja pingen von der genannten adresse geht
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Dann stimmt was mit dem dns nicht.
<bekks> Vorhin sagtest Du, das gehe nicht.
<bekks> Was stimmt denn nun?
<bekks> Und was ist die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a ?
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Sag bekks, dass pingen einer IP ginge. Er kann nicht lesen was ich schreibe.
<soulrebel> also google.de kann ich nicht pingen aber die ip aus dem ifconfig kann ich pingen
<bekks> Deine eigene IP kannst Du immer pingen.
<bekks> vollkommen sinnfreier Test.
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Wenn du meine IP meinst die ist die IP von google.ch.
<soulrebel> also ich habe die arcor easybox ... habe den dns auf 8.8.8.8 gesetzt und bei ubuntu auch 
<soulrebel> danach habe ich neu gestartet aber kann immer nboch nociht on
<bekks> Ich warte immer noch auf die Ausgaben von "netstat -rn" und "lsb_release -a".
<soulrebel> moment bekks ist in arbeit
<soulrebel> ui da kommt viel was genau möchtest du wissen?
<bekks> Ich möchte die vollständigen Ausgaben sehen.
<dadrc> ,nopaste? soulrebel 
<shetlandpony> soulrebel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<soulrebel> ok dann muss ich mal bissi copypasta machen mit usb stick
<soulrebel> der rechner der nicht on kann ist nicht dieser hier ... dough :(
<soulrebel> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/321502/
<soulrebel> ich hoffe das ist ok 
<bekks> Ja, aber die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a fehlt immer noch.
<Protector1981> bekks: er hatte doch geschrieben ubuntu 10.10 :D
<soulrebel> ahh shit ... ok ich machen sofort
<Protector1981> weit oben
<soulrebel> kann es sein das der befehl 'lsb_release' heisst?
<soulrebel> ahh damn 
<soulrebel> ok ok ok 
<soulrebel> my falult
<Protector1981> lsb und dann tab drücken ;)
<soulrebel> k got it 
<soulrebel> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/321504/
<Protector1981> OT: -.-
<bekks> soulrebel: Was steht in deiner /etc/resolv.conf ?
<soulrebel> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<soulrebel> das habe ich so einegsetllt
<soulrebel> also mit dem gui tool da
<soulrebel> und in der arcor box beim dns auch
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Versuch mal auf Ubuntu 192.168.2.1
<soulrebel> ok
<soulrebel> dann neustart?
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Nur Browser neustarten.
<soulrebel> btw ich hab das bei dem 'IPv4' reiter eingestellt
<soulrebel> nein geht immer noch nicht on
<bekks> Kannst Du deinen Router pingen?
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Ah, dann trags mal direkt in die resolv.conf ein anstelle der 8.8.8.8 geht über gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<soulrebel> ok
<soulrebel> i use gvim :)
<soulrebel> nein leider immer noch nicht
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Und pingen von 192.168.2.1 ?
<soulrebel> Destination Host Unreachable
<bekks> Dann funktioniert dein WLAN nicht.
<soulrebel> doch
<soulrebel> bin doch mit dem lappi on 
<soulrebel> auch ubuntu 
<soulrebel> wie gesagt in der arcor box habe ich 8.8.8.8 eingestellt ebim dns ... soll ich das mal rückg<qngig machen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Was soll das daran ändern, dass Du deinen Router nicht mal pingen kannst?
<bekks> Welche IP hat dein Router?
<soulrebel> 192.168.2.100 galub ich 
<bekks> Falsch.
<soulrebel> ipconf oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<soulrebel> wie nochmal?
<bekks> Habe ich vorhin gesagt.
<bekks> Du hast es nopasted, steht da alles drin.
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Führ mal auf dem Notebook das geht ein route -n aus.
<soulrebel> bekks: ja da steht alles
<bekks> Ja, und ich will von Dir wissen, was deine Router-IP ist.
<soulrebel> KojiroAK: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/321517/
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Die Router-Adresse ist 192.168.2.1
<soulrebel> danke!
<soulrebel> soll ich mal pingen?
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Jep.
<bekks> Was ist denn nun deine Router IP?
<soulrebel> Destination Host Unreachable
<bekks> Ok, ich bin raus aus dem Ticket. Viel Glück noch.
<soulrebel> bekks: 192.168.2.1 warum kannstdu das nicht sehen KojiroAK  hat es doch gepostet
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Er hat mich auf ignore.
<bekks> soulrebel: Warum ich nicht sehen will, was KojiroAK schreibt, ist Thema fürs OT.
<bekks> Dennoch bleibe ich dabei - wenn Du deinen Router nicht pingen kannst, funktioniert dein WLAN nicht richtig.
<gotwig> hey
<soulrebel> aber bekks ich bin doch hier grade per wlan on
<bekks> Ja und? Muss das dann an jedem Rechner funktionieren? Nein, muss es nicht. Siehe oben.
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Versuch mal auf dem Router die Verschlüsselung auszuschalten.
<soulrebel> meine freundin hat auch einen laptop mit windows 7 der kann auch on gehen 
<beaver74> könnte das Pingen vom Router nicht unterdrückt werden, gibt es da nicht in manch einem Gerät eine Option zu?
<bekks> Schön für sie.
<apricot> wie kann ich beleibige Ordner als 'normaler' user ohne root-Rechte bearbeiten... Dateien erstellen/bearbeiten/löschen ?  (Eintrag in sudoers ist vorhanden)
<bekks> Trotzdem funktioniert die WLAN Verbindung an dem einen Rechner bei Dir nicht.
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Allenfalls ist deine W-LAN-Karte im Eimer.
<bekks> apricot: Garnicht.
<soulrebel> KojiroAK: WPA2 ausschalten?
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Ja, zu testzwecken.
<gotwig> könnte mir vllt jemand helfen, bei mir klappt das wlan nicht wirklich - habe Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY wireless chip, in einem compaq presario CQ56 - also für kurze zeit habe ich vollen empfang, n
<soulrebel> ok
<gotwig> und dann werde ich auf einmal rausgeworfen, und er versucht sich wieder zu verbinden
<bekks> WPA2 ausschalten? Wieso dann nicht gleich auf die Strasse rennen und rumbrüllen, dass man ein offenes WLAN hat?
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktioniert, dürfte es an der W-LAN-Karte liegen
<apricot> bekks, es gibt aber in Ubuntu keinen user root; einloggen mit Gnome ist also gar nicht möglich
<bekks> apricot: Das doch Bullshit.
<apricot> sehr freundlich, danke
<gotwig> bekks: irgendeine idee?
<beaver74> bekks, der Router, kann das anpingen dort ausgeschaltet sein?...
 * gotwig sucht jemanden der ihm hilft
<bekks> Selbstverständlich gibt es einen root User. Aus gutem Grund arbeitet man aber nicht damit. Warum willst du denn ORdner editieren, die dir nicht gehören?
<bekks> beaver74: Ja, kann auch sein.
<beaver74> ahha :)
<apricot> z.B. SAMBA, Apache...
<bekks> ,sudo? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<apricot> bekks, sudo ist aber nur auf der Konsole wirksam
<bekks> apricot: Ja, und?
<bekks> apricot: Man bastelt auch nicht grafisch als root herum.
<bekks> Schon mal gar nicht mit irgendwelchen Dateimanagern.
<gotwig> habt ihr meine fragen mitbekommen? war nicht mit dem chanserv identifiziert :/
<bekks> gotwig: Ja haben wir.
<gotwig> gut
<soulrebel_> KojiroAK:  nun kann ich on mit dem rechner
<bullgard4> gotwig: Bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage.
<KojiroAK> soulrebel_❂ Dann unterstützen die Treiber kein wpa2 
<KojiroAK> soulrebel_❂ Du kannst wpa ausprobieren. Aber das ist unsicherer als wpa2
<soulrebel_> KojiroAK: also schau mal als ich vor ca 6 monaten das eingerichtet hatte ging es doch auch?
<soulrebel_> vielleicht bei einem ubuntu update die treiber downgereadet?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> "downgraded".
<soulrebel_> also ich bin mir 100% sicher das lief hier das WLAN ... auch mit WEP2
<gotwig> wie stelle ich eine dauerhafte verbindung mit einem wlan acess point her der wpa2 als verschlüsselungsmethode benutzt. ich werde ständig rausgeworfen, aber wenn ich mal kurz verbunden bin habe ich vollen empfang. wlan chip: Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY treiber: Broadcom-STA-wlan-treiber, die wlan taste ist auf dem gerät, presario cq56 aktiviert.  
<KojiroAK> soulrebel_❂ Allenfalls ist deine W-LAN-Karte im Eimer.
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Allenfalls ist deine W-LAN-Karte im Eimer.
<bullgard4> gotwig: Findest Du keine Einträge in /var/log/syslog, warum Du hinausgeorfen irst?
<bullgard4> gotwig: Findest Du keine Einträge in /var/log/syslog, warum Du hinausgeworfen wirst?
<gotwig> ich paste mal
<soulrebel> KojiroAK: danke für die info 
<KojiroAK> soulrebel❂ Wenn du kannst, würde ich mal versuchen die auszutauschen.
<gotwig> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/27370
<gotwig> weil ich rausgeworfen bin, habe ich dann den wlan stick benutzt
<gotwig> bullgard4: nachvollziehbar?
<bullgard4> gotwig: (Ich war gerade beim Lesen.) Ich verstehe Deinen Satz: "weil ich rausgeworfen bin, habe ich dann den wlan stick benutzt" nicht.
<gotwig> bullgard4: weil ich ja ständig rausgeworfen bin, als ich den wlan chip benutzt hab der eingebaut ist, bin ich auf einen wlan usb stick umgestiegen
<gotwig> am ende
<gotwig> bullgard4: verstanden?
<bullgard4> gotwig: Ich habe Deine Aussage verstanden. Ich habe aber noch nicht herausbekommen, wann das war.
<gotwig> bullgard4: ok, aber der log reicht dir ?
<bullgard4> "am Ende" ist ja keine genaue Angabe.
<gotwig> bullgard4: zuletzt
<gotwig> bullgard4: also die letzte aktion am network manager applet die ich ausgeführt habe
<bullgard4> gotwig: Bitte sage mir die Zeit in Stunden und Minuten.
<gotwig> bullgard4: vor ca. 30 min bin ich auf den wlan stick umgestiegen
<bullgard4> Also gegen 14.31 Uhr?
<gotwig> davor habe ich versucht mich über den wlan chip zu verbinden, ich kann auch neustarten, den stick entfernen, und dann wieder den log posten, ja ca. 14:31
<jokrebel> re
<gotwig> jokrebel: wb
<gotwig> bullgard4: soll ich dass versuchen?
<bullgard4> gotwig: Im Moment nicht.
<gotwig> bullgard4: darf ich dir eine PM schicken?
<bullgard4> gotwig: Dein Log beginnt um 14:32:07 Uhr. Warum bist Du um 14.31 Uhr auf einen WLAN-USB-Stick umgestiegen?
<bullgard4> gotwig: Ja.
<ujjain> Wer hat verdorben? < what does this mean?
<jokrebel> ,german? ujjain
<shetlandpony> ujjain: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<jokrebel> ,ot? ujjain
<shetlandpony> ujjain: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ujjain> Was bedeutet ¨Wer hat verdorben?¨
<bullgard4> ujjain: in English: "Who has spoilt?"
<ujjain> hmm, danke :) Verstehe ich aber noch nicht :p
<bullgard4> ujjain: Please ask in the #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel.
<ujjain> bullgard4: ok, danke
<lenzy> lohnt es sich mit nem laptop, der 64 bit unterstützt auch 64 bit zu nutzten oder bringt das nix? (1gb ram, 2,1ghz)
<ppq> lenzy: die ramauslastung wird bei gleicher verwendung größer sein. bei nur 1gb könnte es da knapp werden
<apricot> hab mich durch die smb.conf gewühlt. Dennoch kein Zugriff von XP-PC auf Samba-server. net use * \\192.168.1.111\dddd -- Userabfrage, Passwort ergibt immer: Systemfehler 64 (Der angegebene Netzwerkname ist nicht mehr verfügbar)
<ppq> lenzy: bei 2gb würde ich es aber machen. und an deiner stelle würde ich sowieso den ram aufrüsten :)
<lenzy> ppq: isn laptop
<ppq> und?
<lenzy> ka ^^
<lenzy> also lieber 32 bit?
<apricot> bis 4GB ist 32-bit richtig 2hoch32 !
<ppq> wenn du wirklich bei 1gb bleiben willst - ja. aber ich kenne deine nutzungsgewohnheiten nicht, probier doch einfach mal die 64bit version aus und wenns knapp wird, installierst du halt wieder die 32er.
<bekks> ppq: Warum sollte die RAM-Auslastung signifikant höher sein?
<ppq> bekks: keine ahnung, ist halt bei mir immer so gewesen
<bekks> Ah, also FUD :)
<Frickelpit> wenn die cpu 64bit kann, warum sollte man es dann nicht auch installieren?
<bekks> Frickelpit: Das frage ich mich seit 10 Jahren - aber die Leute nehmen immer noch 32Bit ;)
<apricot> hab mich durch die smb.conf gewühlt. Dennoch kein Zugriff von XP-PC auf Samba-server. net use * \\192.168.1.111\dddd -- Userabfrage, Passwort ergibt immer: Systemfehler 67 (Der  Netzwerkname wurde nicht gefunden)
<bekks> "net use * " sieht schonmal sehr falsch aus.
<ppq> bekks: naja, zumindest im ubuntuusers wiki steht das auch so
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64bit-Architektur#Wer-sollte-Ubuntu-64-bit-installieren  letzter absatz
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4tb3h6q | 64bit-Architektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<bekks> "Außerdem ist zu bedenken, dass mit einem 64-Bit-Ubuntu etwa ein Viertel mehr an RAM verbraucht wird." Wer verzapft denn so einen Blödsinn? :=
<apricot> jetzt: net use * \\192.168.1.111\dddd user/passwort ergibt wieder Systemfehler 64
<apricot> Systemfehler 67 war woh wegen der falschen Syntax
<ppq> "Alle Adresswerte sind bei 64-Bit-Architekturen mit 64 Bit doppelt so breit (statt 32 Bit bei den 32-Bit-Architekturen). Ihre Speicherung verbraucht daher im RAM und in den Caches doppelt soviel Platz." http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-Bit-Architektur#Nachteile
<apollo13> bekks: gute frage, mal das wikiteam anhau^^
<bekks> ppq: Ja, das ist prinzipbedingt klar - aber wie kommt man auf 25%? :)
<ppq> "Auch andere Datentypen (z. B. long im LP64-Modell) beanspruchen auf 64-Bit-Architekturen doppelt so viel Platz wie auf 32-Bit-Architekturen. Offensichtlich wird dieses in den erzeugten Programmdateien, die im Vergleich zum 32-Bit-Programm typischerweise etwa 25 bis 30 Prozent größer sind[5] und dadurch auch RAM und Cache (Cache miss) stärker belasten können."
<bekks> Und noch viel wichtiger - warum sollte das irgendeine Rolle spielen?
<ppq> weil 1 gb heutzutage wenig sind.
<bekks> Ja, weil RAM nichts kostet und man mehr RAM einbaut.
<apollo13> bekks: die seite gehört wohl mal überarbeitet, magst?
<bekks> Problem nachhaltig gelöst. :)
<bekks> apollo13: Wenn ich mal Zeit finde, ja :)
<ppq> bekks: genau das würd ich auch vorschlagen :) aber fakten als FUD abzutun find ich dann doch etwas dreist
<bekks> ppq: Die 25% sind nur weil Du sie zweimal zitiert hast, noch lange nicht als Tatsache anzusehen.
<ppq> es entspricht wie gesagt meinen eigenen erfahrungen
<ppq> aber was rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich.. 
<apricot> komisch - der Zugriff vom Ubuntu-PC uaf die Freigaben des XP-PC im LAN funktioniert (Nautilus: 'Mit Server verbinden')
<apricot> umgekehrt jedohc nicht - net view ergibt: 'Der Netzwerkname ist nicht mehr verfügbar'
<bekks> Ist der Samba Server überhaupt gestartet?
<apricot> ja
<apricot> smbd start/running, process 15701
<bekks> Und die Freigabe, auf die Du zugreifen möchtest, ist auch konfiguriert?
<apricot> ja
<apricot> als dddd in smb.conf
<bekks> Nopaste doch mal die smb.conf
<apricot> k
<apricot> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399683/
<apricot> in /var/log/samba/samba.log steht immer Connection denied from 192.168.1.150
<bekks> Dann finde mal heraus warum
<apricot> deshalb frage ich doch hier
<Flyingmana> welchen befehl nutzt man, wenn man nach Datein mit einem bestimmten inhalt sucht?
<bekks> grep
<bullgard4> Flyingmana: grep
<aaaf> hi das ist offtopic aber kann mir jemand einen tipp geben, wie man roms fuer android handies erstellt?
<aaaf> vorallem, wie hardwareabhaengig sind die?
<bekks> ,ot? aaaf 
<shetlandpony> aaaf: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bullgard4> aaaf: Bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen.
<aaaf> ok :-)
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich ein video in openoffice.org impress ans laufen? 
<schweegi> das video ist in der normalansicht abspielbar, nicht jedoch im vollbild-präsentationsmodus
<pitiplatch> hat jemand eine ahnung wie ich es schaffe über samba auf windows keinen schreibschutz zu erstellen?(gedit) oÄ
<TheInfinity> pitiplatch: du meinst read only shares?
<pitiplatch> denk schon
<pitiplatch> er macht mir jetzt immer wieder schreibschutz rein ... total beschuert ... ich mag windows nicht
<TheInfinity> ämm
<TheInfinity> das klingt eher wie größere probleme bei samba :)
<pitiplatch> das problem liegt an windows :C
<TheInfinity> pitiplatch: unwahrscheinlich. zumindest wenn du samba als server verwendest.
<bullgard4> schweegi: (Ich habe Impress öfter benutzt, aber nicht, um Videos im Vollformat abzuspielen.) Impress fordert ein Notbook oft bis an seine Grenzen. Am einfachsten dürfte sein, mehr RAM einzubauen.
<bullgard4> schweegi: (Ich habe Impress öfter benutzt, aber nicht, um Videos im Vollformat abzuspielen.) Impress fordert ein Notebook oft bis an seine Grenzen. Am einfachsten dürfte sein, mehr RAM einzubauen.
<pitiplatch> ich connecte auf meinen windows pc
<pitiplatch> änder da was
<schweegi> bullgard4, ich habe 4 GB an RAM, sollte das nicht reichen?
<pitiplatch> und danach is es schreibgeschützt , und mein pc kann nichts damit anfangen
<bullgard4> schweegi: Das sollte reichen. --  Weitere Ratschläge habe ich nicht.
<pitiplatch> vll liegt es einfach an programme-x86 ordner
<schweegi> naja danke
<TheInfinity> pitiplatch: also dient windows als server? und: schau mal ins windows log. und ins linux log auch.
<pitiplatch> was für ein log?
<pitiplatch> ich hab kein server auf windows
<pitiplatch> ich hab die festplatte eingebunden
<pitiplatch> über 'netzwerk'
<Plot> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen warum mein Postfix bei root@domain.de die mail im postfach bekommt, aber bei nutzer@domain.de nicht? Muss ich den irgendwo eintragen?
<Plot> in meiner log sehe ich gerade unknow user xxx wie trage ich den ein? google agt mir nicht das was ich suche
<Plot> jaja postfix und großbuchstaben :D
<jokrebel> Plot: Habe selbst leider kein Postfix. Aber Google liefert bei "postfix unknown user ubuntu wiki" oder ähnlichen Suchstrings jede Menge…
<Plot> ich habe es nun geschafft, danke
<Plot> habe einen neuen nutzer angelegt in kleinbuchstaben dann kam die mail auch an
<TERRACORP> gibt es einen kommandozeilenbefehl, um festzustellen, ob ein bestimmtes programm noch läuft?
<bekks> Ja.
<TERRACORP> welchen?
<bekks> "ps"
<Fuchs> oder pidof 
<Fuchs> oder pgrep
<TERRACORP> aja, danke :) ich hätte es jetz mit top und dann grep probiert
<Agrigor> sers, kennt einer ein Videokonferenz tool (ausser skype/oovoo), dass man mit bis zu 5 Personen sich nutzen lässt?
<TERRACORP> danke für die stichworte
<sash_> oder htop oder top
<ppq> Agrigor: ekiga sonst, aber ich weiß nicht auf wie viele teilnehmer das begrenzt ist
<Agrigor> kk danke dir, schaue gleich ma nach
<TERRACORP> ich wollte nämlich ein script erstellen dass eine anwendung beendet, eine neue startet, und nach dem beenden der zweite die vorher bendete wieder startet... aber ich bin grade zu blöd dazu
<Longbottom> TERRACORP: killall anwendung1 ; anwendung2 ; anwendung1
<TERRACORP> naja, das problem ist nur,m dass die anwendung 1 erst nach beenden von anwendung 2 gestartet werden sollte
<Longbottom> TERRACORP: JA, und?
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> TERRACORP: man wait
<Fuchs> ist ja nicht so, dass es dafuer nicht extra eine Funktion gaebe
<TERRACORP> Fuchs: man wait ist meiner meinung nach eine hilfe für c-programmierer. aber ich kann kein c, sondern wollte das in einem bash-script machen
<Fuchs> TERRACORP: und Du hast sicher mal versucht, ob die Bash zufaelligerweise auch wait $pid kann? 
<Fuchs> wobei, nein, hast Du nicht, sonst wuerdest Du nicht fragen
<Fuchs> wait $pid || exec <tollesprogramm> 
<Fuchs> so als Idee 
<TERRACORP> aja, ok danke :)
<TERRACORP> sorry für die blöde frage...
<Fuchs> kein Problem
<TERRACORP> ich hab das gefül, dass ich mich grad richtig doof anstelle....  das hier http://pastebin.com/HWRMFWG2 ist mein script, aber sobald ich gmae wieder beende, startet docky nicht? sorry für diese noch blödere frage :(
<Fuchs> exec DeinTollesSpiel &
<Fuchs> pid=$!
<Fuchs> dann unten die Zeile von mir oben
<TERRACORP> naja, das problem ist nur, dass das erste, was gestartet ist, nur ein launcher für das eigentliche spiel ist. docky wird jetzt zwar gestartet, aber nur nach dem starten des eigentlichen spiels (nachd em beenden des launchers), aber nicht nach dem beenden des eigentlichen spiels :(
<Longbottom> TERRACORP: pid=`pidof game`  <- so mal probiert?
<TERRACORP> probiert ja, aber gebracht leider nix :(
<dreamon> Hab hier einen DELL PC. Boote Ubuntu vom Stick. Wenn ich den Einschalte dann bootet er nicht hoch. Schalte die Kiste aus. Fluche 2x kräftig und schalte wieder ein, dann bootet er vom Stick ohne Probleme. Manchmal muß ich auch 5mal Fluchen.
<Longbottom> Was heisst: nix gebracht?
<TERRACORP> Longbottom: docky startet immer noch nach dem beenden des launchers
<Longbottom> Und was steht in $pid?
<TERRACORP> pid = 'pidof game'
<lenzy> was sind denn die mindestanforderungen für kubuntu 10.10
<Longbottom> TERRACORP: Ein bisschen mitdenke wäre schon toll. Was gibt 'echo $pid' aus?
<geser> TERRACORP: ' ist nicht `
<Longbottom> geser: Danke, hab ich übersehen:-)
<TERRACORP> genau auf den gleichen gedanken bin ich auch grade gekommen... es gibt gar nichts aus, wahrscheinlich, weil "game" noch gar nciht existiert
<TERRACORP> naja, danke für die hilfe, aber das hier ist scheinbar unlösbar... sorry für die zeitverschwendung
<Fuchs> naja
<Fuchs> es gibt noch unschoene Loesungen
<TERRACORP> ?
<Fuchs> z.B. nach dem Spielstart einen timer starten, der periodisch prueft, ob das Spiel noch laeuft
<TERRACORP> das wäre eine lösung
<Fuchs> und wenn nicht mehr: conky startet und dann sich selbst (und somit auch den timer) beendet
<Fuchs> aber das ist Gebastel 
<dadrc> alternativ: brauchst du den launcher, um das spiel zu starten?
<TERRACORP> nein, nciht unbedingt
<dadrc> sonst pack einfach den code zum starten direkt in dein script, dann geht das mit pid
<rigr> dann ruf doch das spiel ansich auf und las den launcher weg
<TERRACORP> aber mit launcher ist es komfortabler (serverauswahl, accountauswahl, wichtige spiel-u. spracheinstellungen usw)
<Longbottom> TERRACORP: Warum wartest du dann nicht auf das Ende vom launcher und erst danach auf das Ende vom Spiel?
<TERRACORP> dadrc, rigr: das ist eigentlich nicht sehr gut, denn eig. ist es durch den spielehersteller verboten(falscheserver betreten usw...), u. einstellungen/server werden doch öfters mal geändert
<rigr> hmm..um welches spiel geht es denn? iwie nicht vorstellbar das ich den launcher umbedingt starten muss. ich mein bei meinen spielen kann ich auch das spiel starten ohne das ich den launcher zwingend starten muss ;)
<TERRACORP> ich auch... regnum online von ngdstudios
<TERRACORP> das spiel lässt sich reintheoretisch mit game accountname hash_des_passworts_ ip_des servers starten
<TERRACORP> aber wie gesagt, das wäre unpraktisch
<TERRACORP> naja, danke für die mühe, da mus ich halt das gelegentliche durchscheinen beim berühren von docky in kauf nehmen oder im fenstermodus spielen :)
<TERRACORP> nochmal danke, sorry dafür, da eure mühe ncihts gebracht hat
<dreamon> Jemand da auf Konqueror fit ist?
<k1l> dreamon: du bist doch schon lange genug hier um zu wissen, was metafragen sind
<dreamon> Sry. Wollte nur nicht nerven. Konqueror .. wenn ich da in einen Ordner gehe und dann Pfeil nach Oben(aufwärts pfad drücke) dann komme ich einen "cd .." zurück. Leider ist der Ordner aber nicht mehr markiert von wo ich herkomme. Muß jedesmal neu suchen. Kann man das umstellen?
<Fuchs> nein, dafuer ist der zurueck button, statt dem hoch button
<Fuchs> dann muesste die Ansicht theoretisch noch da sein
<b34bb> pfeil nach oben ist wie ein doppelklick auf den ordner in den du dann kommst und zurück bringt dich zu dem punkt von dem aus du in den ordner in dem du aktuell bist gekommen bist zurück
<b34bb> schöner schachtelsatz
<b34bb> -.-
<dreamon> Fuchs, du bist ein Fuchs!
<Fuchs> *schwanzwedel*
<okbernd> kennt hier jemand einen lutz[ifa]oder moveax1?
<apollo13> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dreamon>  Wenn ich in Konqueror einen Film habe, dann ich kurz anspielen möchte, dann kann man mit rechtsklick "vorschau in"-> Eingebetter Mplayer KDE -> Der spielt zumindest. Aber Oft auch nicht. 1) Kann man den mit Tastenkürzel aufrufen und kann man einen anderen Player noch einbinden. Der läuft hier nicht sauber.
<KojiroAK> dreamon❂ Kaffeine
<dreamon> KojiroAK, Der ist installiert.. wird aber im dem Pulldown-Menu nicht angezeigt.
<Fuchs> wird auch nicht da umgestellt
<Fuchs> sondern in den Eigenschaften des jeweiligen Dateityps 
<b34bb> könnte man ein system für das es keine deutsche sprachunterstützung gibt theoretisch manuell übersetzten bzw wie macht man das?
<Fuchs> dreamon: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/view/c5d8cdeb26 
<bullgard4> b34bb: Eine solche Theorie kenne ich nicht.
<bullgard4> b34bb: Für alle Ubuntu-Systeme gibt es meines Wissens zumindest eine teilweise deutsche Sprachunterstützung.
<b34bb> bullgard4: ok, danke schonmal :) weißt du oder jemand anderes wie die sprachunterstützungen erstellt werden?
<b34bb> bullgard4: es geht um antiX
<brot> b34bb: was für n system meinst du? werd mal n bisschen konkreter. aber: viele opensourceprojekte haben durchaus methoden wie man die meldungen übersetzt. das geht zb über launchpad oder transifex .
<apollo13> nunja ubuntu wir nicht übersetzt
<b34bb> im antix channel ist allerdings niemand aktiv
<apollo13> es werden die programme übersetzt; und das hängt dann von den programmen ab wie und wo die übersetzt werden
<bullgard4> b34bb: Es gibt Leute, die übersetzen die Texte der einzelnen Programmpakete. Das ist heute stark institutionalisiert.
<KojiroAK> hmmm, Kaffeine scheint kein Konqueror plugin zu haben unter Lucid.
<bullgard4> b34bb: Was ist antiX?
<b34bb> ok, weiß jemand wo ich die programme dann umstellen kann?
<Fuchs> LANG=$sprache
<k1l> ,kein_ubuntu? b34bb 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kein_ubuntu
<k1l> b34bb: jedenfalls ist hier der ubuntu support channel und nicht der antix support channel.
<bullgard4> b34bb: Mach Dich mal mit dem Begriff "Gebietsschemakennung" = "locale" vertraut.
<dreamon> Fuchs, Erinnerst du dich noch an mein Problem, das sich X immer restartet beim Tippen?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> ohne compiz nicht, wie? 
<dreamon> Ist gerade wieder passiert.. hab compiz nun deinstalliert
<dreamon> Trotzdem
<Fuchs> hm
<dreamon> ich sammel mal die logs
<b34bb>  bullgard4: falls es dich noch interessiert: antiX <http://antix.mepis.org/index.php?title=Main_Page>
<dreamon> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit alle paket die installiert sind nochmal neu zu installieren. Ohne das es die configs angreift?
<apollo13> für was?
<apollo13> lass lieber mal debsum oder so drüberlaufen
<dreamon> apollo13, Ich hatte das neulich mal da war ein Paket defekt.. nur durch das ich in der konsole nautilus gestartet hat, zeigte er mir die Fehlermeldung an. 
<mcnesium> wie erstell ich denn jetz schnell mal ne webfotogalerie ohne f-spot
<apollo13> dreamon: wie gesagt, debsums…
<mcnesium> shotwell kann nur zu facebook und flickr exportieren wies aussieht
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://rapidshare.com/files/442913040/nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<dreamon> apollo13, Geht das auch mit allen paket .. oder muß ich jede einzeln?
<apollo13> alle
<Fuchs> dreamon: kannst Du in den alten mal nachschauen, ob Du   [ 71779.981] (WW) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: unable to handle keycode 434    auch hattest? 
<Rochvellon> err, wo werden eigentlich die paketquellen gespeichert?
<apollo13> /etc/apt/sources.list
<apollo13> bzw +.d
<Fuchs> Rochvellon: /etc/apt/sources.list und /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Rochvellon> ty
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/321674/
<dreamon> Fuchs, ok.. ich schaue
<dreamon> Fuchs, Nein, das war da nicht drin
<Fuchs> *kopfkratz*
<Fuchs> dreamon: sorry, geh mal damit nach launchpad 
<Fuchs> dreamon: ich sehe da wirklich nichts drin, was das erklaeren wuerde. Ich sehe, dass sich X beendet, und einige Programme dann sterben deswegen, 
<Fuchs> aber der Grund fehlt
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich hab da ein ziemlich vermurkstes Ubuntu.. kommt mir zumindest so vor. Ich sollte das wohl mal komplett neu aufsetzen.
<Fuchs> jo 
<dreamon> apollo13, Kannst du mir bitte sagen wie ich das hinbekomme.. ist mein letzter Versuch..
<apollo13> dreamon: kA, weiß ich auswendig nimmer
<dreamon> apollo13, ich hab mal debsums installiert und nur debsums eingeben.. nun rattert er wie verrückt..
<dreamon> apollo13, ich glaub das passt schon so
<apollo13> ja klar, er verlgeicht die installierten dateien mit md5sums, das dauer
<apollo13> +t
<speckmade> GRUB2 zeigt immernoch dieses peinliche Verhalten, ein zweites Betriebssystem der selben Sorte auf der selben Platte komplett zu übersehen. Gibt's da einfache Lösungen?
<bullgard4> b34bb: Der Artikel sagt, daß die Distribution AntiX zum Teil auf Debian Testing aufbaut. Für viele Debian-Programmpakete gibt es Übersetzerteams. AntiX könnte ähnliche Übersetzerteams und -verfahren einrichten für die Pakete, die nicht von Debian stammen.
<k1l> bullgard4: b34bb das könnt ihr gerne im offtopic oder in deren supportchannel bequatschen
<dreamon> speckmade, Hatte ich auch neulich.. hab dann nochmal grub-update gemacht.. beim nächsten Booten dann gings
<speckmade> dreamon: Du redest nicht zufällig von GRUB1?
<dreamon> speckmade, ne Grub2
<dreamon> Grub1 kann man ja manuell schön einrichten
<apollo13> grub2 auch
<dAnjou> kann mir einer erklären, warum ich in thunderbird beim versenden von mails meinen zweiten smtp nich wählen kann? (er wird nichmal angezeigt)
<dreamon> apollo13, naja.. etwas aufwändiger und komplizierter würde ich sagen(wobei ich nicht mehr up to date bin)
<speckmade> dreamon: grub-update gibt's doch mit GRUB2 garnicht - oder?
<Protector1981> speckmade: nö, aber update-grub
<Protector1981> :D
<dreamon> Ich bin ein alter man ich darf das schon mal verdrehen ;)
<Guest8715> hello
<Guest8715> i need help
<Guest8715> what is the best torrent client in linux??
<bekks> ,german? Guest8715 
<shetlandpony> Guest8715: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Guest8715> egypt
<Guest8715> sorry
<Guest8715> i didnt know
<drakooner> Hi! Ubuntu (10.04) zeigt mir in Nautilus sowohl Audio-CD (cdda://sr0) als auch den Titel der CD (/media/$NAME) lässt sich diese doppelte Anzeige ausschalten?
<bekks> drakooner: ich denke nein, weil das zwei unterschiedliche zugangsformen zu der cd sind.
<drakooner> hm… schade. Danke trotzdem für die Info.
<speckmade> apollo13: grub2 manuell schön einrichten? das ist mir neu. kannst du mich da auf die spur bringen?
<k1l> ,grub2? speckmade 
<shetlandpony> speckmade: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<dreamon> Wenn ich unter Gnome, kde programme starte.. wie kann ich deren aussehn einstellen? Es werden ja die gnome einstellungen nicht übernommen.
<drakooner> dreamon: über systemsettings … das kde-tool für die entsprechenden Einstellungen
<drakooner> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Systemeinstellungen
<dreamon> drakooner, Danke, das klappt.
<dreamon> Fuchs, Könnte der Fehler was mit den Abstürzen von X zu tun haben -> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address -> konqueror meldet den hier auch.
<jokrebel> gn8
<dreamon> htop
<dadrc> dreamon, wir sind nicht deine Konsole :D
<dreamon> dadrc, Falsches Fenster.. falsches Glück.. 
<kameluel> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dreamon> Könnte mal jemand bitte schauen, was bei -> system->Einstellungen -> Input Mothod Switcher.. da normalerweise gewählt ist?
<theAdib> Hallo Leute, ich bin ausversehen bei dem Lautsprechersymbol oben rechts in der Leiste auf "aus dem Panel entfernen" gekommen. Wie kriege ich den Lautstärkeregler wieder dahin?
<dreamon> theAdib, Recht maustaste panel.. hinzufügen zu panel. Benachrichtigungsanzeige hinzufügen
<robert1> @dreamon - habe bei mir nicht "system->Einstellungen -> Input Mothod Switcher", nur "system->Einstellungen -> Input Mothod Switcher+
<robert1> sorry, meinte IBus-Einstellungen
<dreamon> robert1, Komisch.. was ist bei dir gewählt?
<theAdib> Danke. Man muss schon sehr viel Fantasie haben, um das so zu assoziieren. Vielen Dank. Hät' ich nie selbst gefunden.
<dreamon> theAdib, passiert jedem einmal
<robert1> @dreamon - wenn ich auf "IBus-Einstellungen" klicke, fragt mich ein Fenster, ob ich den IBus-Daemon starten möchte.
<kameluel> Wenn wir schon bei der Leiste sind: Manchmal fehlen bei mir einfach so Symbole, nach Magic SysRQ mittels Strg-Druck-k sind sie aber wieder da
<dreamon> robert1, na dann lassmal besser.. weiß nicht was es mit dem auf sich hat
<robert1> @dreamon - ok
<kameluel> weiß da wer bescheid?
<dreamon> also hier startet bei stg+alt+druck k - X-Server neu
<kameluel> @dreamon und nach dem neustart des X-Servers funktioniert alles wieder wie gewohnt
<dreamon> sind alle panel weg? oder nur einzelne symbole?
<kameluel> einzelne Symbole, manchmal mehrere. Das Panel ist immer da. komischerweise aber nur oben rechts.
<menace> hey, weiss einer, warum inittab(5) auf dem system fehlt?
<menace> welches paket braucht es dafuer?
<dreamon> Wenn hier zuviele drauf ist, dann überdecken sich manchmal symbole bei mir.. dann seh ich auch nicht mehr alles.. 
<bekks> menace: Mit upstart gibt es die nicht mehr.
<kameluel> @dreamon das liegt nicht am überdecken. die werden nur nicht angezeigt bzw fehlerhaft angezeigt.
<dreamon> kameluel, dann würde ich an deiner stelle mal den process gnome-panel killen und neu starten.. und schauen ob dann wieder alles da ist
<kameluel> @dreamon okay, teste ich nächstes mal wenns wieder vorkommt. Danke!
<dreamon> kameluel, immer noch besser als das ganze X neu zu starten
<menace> und wo wird sonst die boot"reihenfolge" festgelegt?
<drcrazy> morgäähn
<drcrazy> nanu keiner da ?
<k1l> drcrazy: zum quatschen sind alle im #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<drcrazy> hätt da aber nen problemchen :)
<k1l> ,wf? drcrazy 
<shetlandpony> drcrazy: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<drcrazy> bin ich dann richtig 
<ppq> drcrazy: ja, einfach drauflosfragen!
<drcrazy> k.O. Also Notebook , Ubuntu 10.04 trotz einstellung im Energieverw. kein Herunterfahren bei schwachen Akku
<drcrazy> hab ich was vergessen zu instalieren ?
<drcrazy> nach eingabe von >acpi , sagt er iss net installiert , soweit bin ich
<drcrazy> aber brauch kein suspend to blah , sondern rechzeitiges runterfahren
<drcrazy> notebook ist ein HP G7025eg
<ppq> paket acpid ist installiert?
<drcrazy> noch nicht , soll ich ?
<ppq> wahrscheinlich ist das notwendig, ja
<ppq> ,plenken? drcrazy, übrigens:
<shetlandpony> drcrazy, uebrigens, Plenken ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken
<drcrazy> ready in 5 sec
<drcrazy> wie meinen ?
<ppq> vor satzzeichen macht man kein leerzeichen :) von smileys mal abgesehen
<drcrazy> och gott, ich bin doch kein deutsch-Lehrer
<ppq> :p
<drcrazy> für sowatt hab ich Libre ...
<drcrazy> so , acpi ist Installiert ... auf nächstes mal warten ?
<drcrazy> acpi
<drcrazy> Battery 0: Charging, 46%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<drcrazy> ppq: war das schon alles ?
<DerRidda> 7disconnect
<ppq> drcrazy: vielleicht noch acpi-support. ist denn der gnome-power-manager überhaupt installiert?
<drcrazy> Die Energieverwaltung im System > Einstellungen ja
<drcrazy> ja ist er (packetverwaltung)
<drcrazy> acpi-support auch
<waza-ari_> Hey all, ich habe eine Audio-DVD hier und würde die gerne archivieren. Dazu würde ich gerne die Tracks, die dort drauf sind, irgendwie rippen, allerdings so, dass die 5.1 Informationen erhalten bleiben. Im Audio-TS Ordner sind ein paar *.AOB Dateien. Wie komm ich an die einzelnen Tracks?
<ppq> waza-ari_: um die erstmal auf den rechner zu bekommen, kannst du einfach ein abbild erstellen mit dd oder so und dann weitersehen. ac3 wäre ein geeignetes format zum rippen
<ppq> waza-ari_: wenn die dvd-audio allerdings kopiergeschützt ist, kannst du das vergessen. man könnte allerdings mal nach cppm googeln *hust*
<jham> hat jemand ahnung, wie ich ein mp4 video so encoden kann, dass es die haelfte der ausgangsgroesse hat?
<ppq> jham: mencoder und ffmpeg nehmen auch ne gegebene zielgröße (bezieht sich allerdings meistens nur auf die videospur - mit audio wirds größer, das muss man zumindest beim mencoder selbst mit reinrechnen)
<jham> oh, wirklich? nicht gewussst. danke dir, ich schaue nach
<sam-_-> jham, was meinst du mit hälfte? hälfte der pixelanzahl?
<jham> haeflte von mb :)
<sam-_-> jham, ahso
<sam-_-> jham, ppq is auf jedenfall ne kunst. die piraten kriegen das ja immer erstaunlich gut auf 175mb oder ein vielfaches davon :-)
 * ppq ist ne kunst? yeah
<waza-ari_> ppq, danke für den Hinweis, ich werde mal ein wenig googlen, eventuell finde ich ja was :)
<sam-_-> ppq, komma vergessen :-( sowas rächt sich immer...
<waza-ari_> ppq: sie scheint wohl geschützt zu sein, mit dd tut sich nicht viel...
<Aison> aben
<Aison> d
<nevchen> hi
<Aison> mit welchem programm kann ich ein video komprimieren? von der console habe ich mal transcode gefunden, gibts auch etwas mit gui?`^^
<ppq> waza-ari_: woran machst du das fest? dd gibt nichts aus, während es noch läuft, es sei denn amn sendet SIGUSR1 an den prozess.
<k1l> Aison: alles was ffmpeg benutzt
<Aison> sekunde..., kurz xchat neustarten
<ppq> ,videodateien umwandeln? Aison
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber videodateien umwandeln
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln
<waza-ari_> ppq: ja, das mit dem kill -USR1 hab ich auch eben erst bemerkt.
<waza-ari_> ich korrigiere - dd hat die DVD vollständig kopiert
<ppq> waza-ari_: kannst du sie denn überhaupt abspielen? überprüf das am besten mit mplayer
<Aison> ppq, hab hier so eine MPEG-2 Datei, die möchte ich gerne nach xvid oder was gerade so aktuell ist codieren
<Aison> ppq, thx
<ppq> Aison: ein tipp: mit ffmpeg geht das deutlich leichter als mit einem grafischen programm
<Aison> ja?
<k1l> ,ffmpeg? Aison 
<shetlandpony> Aison, FFmpeg ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> Aison: 'ffmpeg -i input.mpeg -sameq output.avi' bspw.
<sam-_-> ich behaupte: aktuell ist: webm, ogg (theora), h.264
<Aison> :)
<sam-_-> wobei natürlich h.264 state of the art ist.
<Aison> ok, webm muss ich mal testen :D
<Aison> geht ja wirklich einfach ;)  ffmpeg -i input output.webm
<pLaTo0n> moin
<pLaTo0n> kann man die ubuntu server version auch irgendwie von nem usb stick installieren?
<waza-ari_> ppq: mein mplayer funktioniert nicht so direkt... aber mit smplayer oder gnome mplayer kann ich die Datei nicht abspielen...
<pLaTo0n> hab versucht nen bootable usb stick mit dem startmedien-ersteller zu machen, aber der bootet net
<pLaTo0n> mit der desktop iso gehts
<Aison> pLaTo0n, welches tool hast genommen?
<ppq> waza-ari_: tipp mal im terminal mplayer dvd://1
<pLaTo0n> das in ubuntu integrierte Aison 
<waza-ari_> ppq: then the video part of the hybrid-dvd is played.-
<ppq> pLaTo0n: afaik kann unetbootin auch mit alternate-cds umgehen, also mit dem textinstaller wie sie die serverversion nutzt
<pLaTo0n> "Unknow keyword in configuration file: gfxboot"
<Aison> pLaTo0n, ich verwende meistens unetbootin
<pLaTo0n> das kommt wenn ich von dem stick booten will
<pLaTo0n> ok, ich versuchs mal mit unetbootin
<waza-ari_> ppq: Vlc spielt die Dateien ausm Audio_ts folder, es wird aber kein sound ausgegeben...
<ppq> waza-ari_: dann fehlt dir vermutlich einfach die möglichkeit, den cppm kopierschutz zu umgehen.
<waza-ari_> Das ist wohl möglich, allerdings hat meine google recherche keine entsprechende Möglichkeit aufgezeigt. Ich werde allerdings nochmal suchen...
<waza-ari_> ich finde gerade nur windows-tools...
<ppq> waza-ari_: du kannst das sonst mal mit unfreien, kommerziellen programmen versuchen - nur mit denen kann man übrigens hierzulande legal unter linux kopiergeschützte dvds abspielen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LinDVD (alternativen sind dort verlinkt)
<ppq> lies dir mal die features durch, evtl. unterstützen die dvd-audio
<waza-ari_> Leider unterstützt keiner der drei dvd.audio
<pLaTo0n> unetbootin funzt leider auch net
<pLaTo0n> damit startet zwar der installer, aber er fordert mich auf die cd einzulegen
<pLaTo0n> habs mit der anpassung der syslinux.cfg wie im wiki beschrieben versucht, geht leider auch net ;(
<pLaTo0n> dann muss ich wohl irgendwo ein cd laufwerk ausbauen und an die kiste hängen
<ji_mm_y> nabend! Kann mir jmd einen performanten und! resourcenschonenden -non gui- Audio-Player empfehlen der möglichst viele Formate abspielen kann?? mpg123 läuft ganz gut aber kann halt keine Formate ausser mpeg...
<jham> ji_mm_y: mocp und mpd
<jham> wahrschienlich wirst du mit mocp gluecklicher, da mpd eine serverloesung ist, die man mit clients )cli oder gui) anspricht
<ppq> wenn man mal auf die schnelle in ne datei reinhören will, ist ffplay auch nett
<jham> oder cplay
<ji_mm_y> jham: ja danke, mocp kannte ich noch nicht. Soll sich aber auch fernsteuern lassen, guck ich mir auf jeden Fall mal an.
<jham> ji_mm_y: fernsteuern kannst du alles ueber ssh
<jham> ji_mm_y: wenn ueber web, dann kommst du um mpd wohl nicht herum
<ji_mm_y> jham: naja... bei mpg123 lies sich das per stdin einfach realisieren, hab dann meinen eigenen webserver gebastelt... ssh? nee das ist ein wenig unkomfortabel.
<ji_mm_y> wie gesagt, ich guck mir moc mal genauer an, was da möglich ist
<ji_mm_y> nebenbei nutzt mplayer nicht ffplay?
<ji_mm_y> hmm... glaub ich verwechsel da jetzt was.
<ppq> richtig
<ppq> mplayer basiert auf ffmpeg, ebenso wie ffplay
<waza-ari_> Okay, keine Ahnung, was ich genau getan habe, aber ich kann mit smplayer und vlc nun die dvd-audio abspielen..
<ppq> ui, glückwunsch, waza-ari_
<ji_mm_y> ppq: jaaaa so war das, danke.
<waza-ari_> soo... jetzt wo ich sie abspielen kann - ne idee, wie ich die Titel als "ordentliche" audio-files bekomme?
<ppq> waza-ari_: versuch mal, rauszufinden, wie smplayer die abspielt (vllt. error- oder debug-logs?). dann kannst du das dumpen
<ppq> mplayer -dumpaudio -dumpfile bla.dump protokoll://pfad/ 
<ppq> die datei sollte ffmpeg dann umwandeln können zu flac oder ac3 oder was auch immer. wenns mlp ist, also lossless, bietet sich flac ja an
<waza-ari_> seltsam. ich starte smplayer -v, er scheint einfach dvd://1 zu öffnen.
<waza-ari_> allerdings ist der Video-part der dvd, den ich auch mir einem normalen dvd player angezeigt bekomme
<waza-ari_> wirklich anzeigen tut er aber das menü des audio-dvd parts
<ppq> witzig. und diese aob dateien kann mplayer nicht öffnen? probiers mal im terminal, vllt. gibts nützliche meldungen
<waza-ari_> ppq: mplayer spielt es direkt, ich krieg kein sound, aber das liegt wohl an fehlenden Einstellungen
<waza-ari_> allerdings sind ein paar Meldungen dabei, die mich doch etwas irritieren
<waza-ari_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399684/
<waza-ari_> eventuell hilft dir das weiter?
<sam-_-> mplayer -ao alsa oder mlayer -ao pulse        so sollte eigentlich funktionieren
<ppq> waza-ari_: probiers doch mal mit dvd://2 usw, also andere zahlen. ruhig auch große
<waza-ari_> interessant... mit -ao pulse bekomme ich am receiver kurz ein Signal, die Wiedergabe bricht aber nach 1s ab, mit dem Kommentar "Exiting... (End of File)"
<waza-ari_> ppq: ich versuche, direkt die aob dateien zu öffnen
<ppq> hm, und mit    -vo null -ao pcm:file="dump.wav"?
<pLaTo0n> kann man die bandbreite von apt irgendwie begrenzen?
<waza-ari_> "Exiting... (End of File)" nach 0,5 %
<pLaTo0n> so das man noch vernünftig weitersurfen kann während updates usw. laufen
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-09
<uki> moin moin,  bin neu mit ubuntu. hat einer ein html / php Bearbeitens Programm  oder weist einer woher ich ein bekomme natürlich for free 
<janda> bluefish?
<uki> janda ;-) thx
<Nalkem> moin
<uki> janda!! kannst mir nochmal sagen wie ich ein Programm lösche ???
<uki> moin
<janda> uki auf der konsole "man apt-get" eingeben und lesen. das hilft dir bestimmt
<rumpe1> uki, normalerweise über die paketverwaltung
<uki> ich schau mal
<uki> hmmm ?  komme net weiter.
<rumpe1> uki, je genauer die Beschreibung, umso besser kann man sich in das Problem hineindenken :)
<uki> wohl bemerkt ich habe es noch nicht drauf hihi habe erst mit angefangen 
<uki> ja ich wollte nur ein paar programme löschen die ich iinstallierthabe
<rumpe1> uki, nun... es gibt verschiedene wege, programme zu installieren.
<rumpe1> uki, und wenn das nicht über die paketverwaltung geschehen ist, kann das ... komplizierter werden.
<uki> nein zu löschen bzw; entfernen 
<rumpe1> uki, das löschen/entfernen hängt davon ab, wie es installiert wurde
<uki> ok!
<uki> normal ? denke ich .
<rumpe1> uki, wie hast du es installiert?
<uki> einfach auf doppelklick und speichern auch ok gedrückt das wars 
<fbausch> uki: wo hast du was doppelgeklickt?
<rumpe1> o.O .... doppelklick auf was? Dateiname wäre hilfreich.
<uki> auf eine datei / dokument 
<uki> mom
<fbausch> uki: was für eine Datei? eine Executable?
<uki> bluefish-unstable-dbg_1.3.7-0dl2_i386.deb
<fbausch> welche Ubuntuversion nutzt du?
<rumpe1> uki, paketverwaltung, bluefish suchen, deinstallieren.
<uki> 11.10
<fbausch> dann schau mal im Softwarecenter nach bluefish
<uki> ja und wo finde ich ?
<uki> ok
<rumpe1> uki, und warum hast du nicht einfach die version, die die paketverwaltung schon von sich aus anbietet, installiert? Gleich zu Anfang externe Pakete mit "unstable" und "dbg" einzuknüppeln ist vielleicht nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei.
<fbausch> uki: bei Linux schaut man _immer_ zuerst, ob es ein Programm schon in den Paketquellen (bei Ubuntu schaust du im "Softwarcenter") gibt. Das spart eine Menge Ärger
<janda> uki generell: hat man eine "stable" version istalliert, dann nur stable-packete verwenden!
<uki> ja ich habe es hhmmm danke euch war auch Softwarecenter und installierte , da runter war es 
<rumpe1> uki, die Paketverwaltung ist eines der besten Features von gnu/linux. Versuche soweit es geht, nicht die Windows-Methode für Software-Installationen auf Linux zu übertragen.
<uki> hahahahha
<uki> danke
<uki> ja klar ne
<uki> ich gib mir ja mühe mir ubuntu , weil ich kein bock mehr hab auch die scheiße winnn .
<rumpe1> uki, dann haste da doch einen tollen Einstieg. :)  Von einer ähnlich komfortablen Paketverwaltung wird auch Win8 noch weit entfernt sein.
<uki> mein problem war schon immer englisch , sonnst hätte ich lenkst mit LINUX angefangen hehe 
<MarkusH> uki: dann installier dir die deutschen Sprachpakete
<MarkusH> abgesehen wirst du bereits bei der Installation nach der Sprache gefragt, uki 
<uki> ja habe ich doch  ich meinte nur was anderes damit das ich mir mal lieber englisch Nachhilfe nehmen sollte 
<fbausch> ,ot? uki 
<shetlandpony> uki: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<DreamThief> moin!
<MarkusH> hallo DreamThief 
<bullgard6> "You have searched for files named gnome-default-applications-properties in suite oneiric, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." Wo hält sich dieses Programm versteckt?
<k1l> bullgard6: sicher, dass es das bei oneiric gibt?
<bullgard6> Nein, natürlich nicht.
<bullgard6> Aber http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/... behauptet das.
<k1l> wo genau?
<bullgard6> qrx
<geser> versuche mal das Paket "gnome-control-center"
<geser> ich habe hier zwar nur precise zum testen, aber packages.ubuntu.com listet es auch für precise nicht auf, deshalb vermute ich mal, dass es in oneiric ebenfalls in diesem Paket ist
<bullgard4> k1l: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/449936-configure-default-applications-for-gnome-and-kde-on-linux
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/6syn45y | Configure Default Applications For GNOME And KDE on Linux | Linux.com
<k1l> das wird sicher nur  auf redhat /fedors so sein
<geser> sorry, auf einem falschen System (Debian) nachgeschaut, Ubuntu scheint dieses Binary nicht mehr zu haben
<k3Rn> i möchte gern meine kvm VMs per TAP interface an eine bridge anschliessen. kann ich die rechte auf /dev/net/tun so anpassen, das die VM auch ohne 'sudo' gestartet werden kann?
<geser> gute Frage, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es (Datei-)Rechte sind, die benötigt werden, oder Capabilities
<geser> bullgard4: in GNOME 3 scheint sich das jetzt bei "System Settings" (gnome-control-center) unter System Info -> Default applications zu verbergen
<bullgard6> geser: In Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 existiert ein Programm »System-Information«. Unter Vorgabe-Anwendungen > Musik steht dort "Video-Player" eingetragen. Mein GNOME verwendet aber bei .mp3-Dateien als Default Banshee.
<mooboo> guten tag ich habe ein sehr großes und schlimmes problem mit meinem raid server. ich habe mal hier alles zusammengefasst was wichtig ist. http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=133772&p=861136#p861136 vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch den perfekten plan.
<handtuch> Moin, kann mir vl. jemand  sagen, wie es möglich ist in einem Bash Script, eine Variable auf die  ersten beiden Stellen zu prüfen ?  Zb. ob es sich um Zahlen handelt? 
<k1l> mooboo: mit debian bitte beim debiansupport bleiben
<mooboo> sed handelt soetwas aus
<mooboo> gibts da auch einen irc channel?
<handtuch> ok danke ich schau mal
<mooboo> mdadm ist doch in beiden versionen gleich!
<k1l> mooboo: /msg alis list #debian*    nennt dir die channel. aber der offizielle channel ist im oftc network. mehr dazu auf der debian seite.
<LetoThe2nd> mooboo: trotzdem machen wir keinen debiansupport. die werden dir ne ähnliche antwort geben wenn du mit nem ubuntu-problem zu ihnen kommst. ergo: weiter bitte in #debian, #debian-de oder #debian.de
<mooboo> ok danke ich werds versuchen
<_moep_> wie bekomm ich nen mp4 mittels ffmpeg in nen wmv?
<k1l> _moep_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801182
<_moep_> klappt nich :P
<_moep_> hatte ich auch schon gefunden und das funktioniert so nicht
<k1l> welches ubuntu? was genau geht nicht? wie sieht der befehl aus? gibts ne fehlermeldung?
<k1l> genug codecs auf dem system?
<_moep_> keine fehlermeldung es wird aber nur ne 0byte datei erstellt
<_moep_> u ja alle codecs drauf
<_moep_> egal ich machs jetzt mit premiere
<koegs> viel spass
<_moep_> danke :D
<justux> hallo, nutze xfce und möchte das clarity-icon-theme nutzen, geht ja soweit auch. aber folgendes problem: taskliste nutzt bei programmen die originalen icons. woran muss ich da schrauben? ist das file:///usr/lib/xfce4/panel/plugins/libtasklist.so die richtige Datei? wenn ja wie bearbeite ich die?
<toscho> halllo, jemand da
<k1l> ,wf? toscho 
<shetlandpony> toscho: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<toscho> Nach einem Backup von /home auf eine externe Festplatte sind alle persönliche Einstellungen in Lubuntu wieder auf default gesetzt worden (panels, shortcuts, schriftart, …)
<jokrebel> Hi
<k1l> toscho: wie hast du das backup gemacht?
<toscho> copy and paste
<k1l> dann ist da wohl was schief gegangen.
<fbausch> toscho: bei laufendem System oder von einem anderen?
<jokrebel> toscho: Im laufenden Betrieb? Als Root vielleich?
<toscho> bei laufendem system
<toscho> nein, nicht als root
<LetoThe2nd> c&p ohne versteckte verzeichnisse vmtl.
<toscho> inklusive dateien und verzeichnisse, die mit . beginnen
<toscho> ich habe ja auch noch gar nicht zurückkopiert
<LetoThe2nd> toscho: ich mein, gehts geradeum den zeitpunkt nach dem ANFERTIGEN des backups, oder hast du's gerade ZURÜCKGESPIELT und wunderst dich dass was fehlt.
<LetoThe2nd> ah ok
<Frickelpit> sicher das es c&p war und nicht ausschneiden und pasten?
<toscho> ja, denn es sind auf den ersten blick alle .ordner noch da
<fbausch> toscho: deine ganzen "normalen" Dateien sind aber noch auf der Festplatte?
<toscho> ja
<LetoThe2nd> also wenn man sowas aus dem laufenden, vor allem grfischen system macht, kanns definitv knallen bei den versteckten dateien. stichwort: geöffnete dateien bzw. locks.
<toscho> ok. werden die dateien nur zeitweise von lubuntu gelockt, oder für die ganze session?
<LetoThe2nd> teils teils je nach verwendung.
<Frickelpit> firefox z.b. lockt nur solange ff läuft
<toscho> es geht mir um die lubuntuoberfläche
<LetoThe2nd> ich würd jetzt mal ab- und anmelden oder gleich rebooten, und wenn dann immer noch "komisch ist" mir anfangen sorgen zu machen.
<Frickelpit> da gibts dann meistens beim zurückkopieren und öffnen des firefox ne schöne meldung
<toscho> also grad noch mal nachgeschaut: .config wurde nicht auf die externe platte kopiert
<Frickelpit> toscho: welches FS hat die externe?
<fbausch> toscho: gab es Fehlermeldungen beim Kopieren?
<toscho> ext4
<Frickelpit> ok
<toscho> ja, irgendwelche "Spezialdateien".
<ppq> vielleicht hat das symptom, dass deine panels etc. wieder auf werkszustand sind, auch gar nichts mit dem backup zu tun. denn wenn du nichts grundlegendes falschgemacht hast (wonach es ja nicht aussieht) hat das ja nichts miteinander zu tun
<fbausch> toscho: hast du sonst noch was gemacht?
<LetoThe2nd> ... noch ein grund mehr, einfache kopierbackups nicht aus dem laufenden system zu machen ;)
<toscho> wo werden denn die anpassungen an der oberfläche gespeichert? wenn sie nicht in .config liegen, wurden sie ja vielleicht kopiert
<toscho> hmm. dass die backups vom laufenden system nicht vollständig sein müssen, war mir ja bewusst. aber dass sie das system selber zerschossen werden kann, war mir neu
<toscho> nichts, an das ich mich erinnern könnte, habe ich noch gemacht
<toscho> *G*
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, vielleicht ists gerade nur ein deadlock. relog/reboot, dann weiter sehen.
<toscho> das backup lief über nacht. früh habe ich den rechner einfach nur ausgemacht, nachdem das backup (bis auf "Spezialdateien"-Warnungen) vollständig war
<toscho> der rechner ist schon mehrfach neu gestartet seitdem
<toscho> naja, erstmal danke. aber das klingt so, als ob ich panel und konsorten neu einstellen darf
<mooboo946> da ich im debian forum keine hilfreiche antwort bekomme versuche ich es jetzt nocheinmal hier. kennt sich jemand mit mdadm aus und kann mir weiter helfen? eine erklärung meines problems ist hier. http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=133772
<k1l> mooboo946: nein. wende dich an den debian support.
<mooboo946> mein raid ist down und ich weiß nicht ob es sich noch retten lässt
<k1l> irc channels, irc networks, mailinglists, etc. etc.
<jokrebel> ,geduld? mooboo946 Gilt ziemlich sicher auch im Debinal-Channel
<shetlandpony> mooboo946 Gilt ziemlich sicher auch im Debinal-Channel: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jochen> Tag zusammen. Mit dieser Fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405027/ scheitere ich daran, Daten auf eine frisch etx3 formatierte Platte zu kopieren. (Via Grsync)
<Frickelpit> jochen: die partition gehört root oder deinem user?
<jochen> die DATEN MÖCHTE ICH VON 2 rECHNERN zusammenführen.
<k1l> du hast auf der anderen platte keine rechte 
<jochen> HAbe ich mit geparted formatiert..
<Frickelpit> ,chown? jochen 
<shetlandpony> jochen: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<koegs> ,rechte?
<shetlandpony> koegs, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Nalkem> ciao
<jochen> das würde mir reichen da ich windowas nur noch im Notfall benutze...
<jochen> wie würden die Rechte denn aussehen, das ich mein Vorhaben durchführen kann?
<Frickelpit> jochen: steht in dem artikel zu chown
<jochen> also Besitzer und Gruppe jeweils mein Anmeldename, wenn ich das richtig verstehe..
<jochen> Lesen und Schreiben natürlich
<Frickelpit> ja
<jokrebel> jochen: Vielleicht nur verschrieben? "……/media/sicheung"   sicheRung?
<k1l> jokrebel: sehr gut. jochen prüf nochmal die verzeichnisse. benutz mal die TAB taste um fehler auszuschliessen
<jochen> äh! :-(
<jochen> ok... 
<Frickelpit> trotzdem würd dann kein permission denied kommen
<k1l> wenn der mountpunkt nicht  existiert könnte das schon sein. mal schauen
<jochen> hm... habe mich bei der Bezeichnunsvergabe tatsächlich verschrieben
<jochen> Juchuh! Scheint zu klappen! Vielen dank
<jokrebel> Gerne
<sengir__> guten abend
<sengir__> ich hätte gerne einen drucker, der alles was gedruckt wir in EINE pdf/ps datei druckt. d.h. mehrere druckjobs atuomatisch in 1 datei. hat jemand eine idee wie das einzurichten ist?
<MarkusH> moin sengir__ 
<MarkusH> sengir__: schau dir mal pdfsam an
<MarkusH> das kann mehrere pdf Dateien zusammenfügen
<k1l> kann das nicht cups?
<MarkusH> k1l: kA
<sengir__> kann auch gs oder pdftk aber ich meinte einen drucker der automatisch alles hinten anhängt
<apollo13> mit cups-pdf geht das sicher
<apollo13> dem kannst nen ghostcsript call angeben und da kannst es dann an nen anderes anhängen
<k1l> apollo13: jo, hab die kapitel nur übersprungen beim einrichten, weil ich das nicht brauche. aber da war auf jeden fall was mit in pdf drucken etc dabei
<apollo13> k1l: pdf drucker ist für mich das wichtigste überhaupt, sonst hätte ich beim testen unserer reportengine kopierpapier in die rechnung aufnehmen können^^
<janda> http://heise.de/-1405708
<jokrebel> ,ot? janda
<shetlandpony> janda: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<janda> da gehts doch um ubuntu-infos!
<jokrebel> janda: Auch ich finden das interessant, mit Support hat es aber nichts zu tun. Sieh es als Vorbeugungsmaßnahme damit keine Diskussion entsteht ;-)
<janda> jokrebel ok, dachte es würde jmd interessieren
<k1l> janda: lies nochmal die meldung vom bot. join einfach mal den offtopic channel. genau für sowas ist der nämlich da
<janda> k
<TimoKA> hi
<TimoKA> ich habe seit kurzem das problem, dass bei jedem start bzw automat. mounten an den partitionname ein _ angehängt wird. inzwischen heißt das schon DATEN_____
<TimoKA> und alle verknüpfungen sind weg
<TimoKA> jemand ne idee?
<jokrebel> TimoKA: Wie mountest Du?
<TimoKA> so, wieder da..unify ist so ein ....
<TimoKA> ich mounte in dem ich auf das icon in der gerätelsite klicke
<dAnjou> *unity
<jokrebel> "Geräteliste" sagt _mir_ jetzt erstmal gar nichts.
<TimoKA> ähh, ja, unity
<TimoKA> jokrebel: die liste über der geräte steht wenn ich den dateimanager öffne
<TimoKA> da sind alle datenträger/partionen drin...keine ahnung wie man sonst mountet außer über konsole
<jokrebel> TimoKA: OK - und da klickst Du auf eine Partition? Wie zB. "30 GB-Dateisystem" und wenn Du da beim nächsten Boot wieder bist heist es  "30 GB-Dateisystem_"?
<kultviech> ahoi jungs, darf man hier fragen zu drucken mit libreoffice stellen?
<TimoKA> jokrebel: ja, genau
<jokrebel> sehr ungewöhnlich.
<TimoKA> und bei jedem start von transmission ist wieder alles rot...
<TimoKA> sonst würds mich nicht stören
<jokrebel> TimoKA: Hängst Du es aus vor dem Neustart?
<dadrc> kultviech, mach ruhig. Wenn es zu speziell für uns wird, schicken wir dich halt zu den Libreoffice-Jungs =)
<bibear> kultviech: wenn dabei ubuntu eine rolle spielt im prinzip schon, andernfalls würde ichs zb mal in #libreoffice versuchen
<TimoKA> ich fahr nur runter, alles über gui
<TimoKA> könnte es daran liegen? ging aber wochenlang auch so problemlos
<jokrebel> TimoKA: Keine Ahnung. Die Sachen die ich händisch mounte hänge ich immer gleich nach benutzung wieder aus. Die Sachen die ich immer gemountet haben will werden über die fstab automatisch eingehangen.
<jokrebel> TimoKA: Aber ein Versuch, ob dann _kein_ Strich mehr erscheint kann ja nicht schaden, oder?
<TimoKA> mmm, ich werd es später mal testen. sosnt komme ich zurück ;) bzw ich idle noch etwas
<TimoKA> ja, das stimmt
<kultviech> ich probiers mal: ich will im querformat drucken, aber egal welche druckereinstellungen ich wähle es kommt immer falsch heraus also er druckt landscape auf portrait das heißt der rechte teil ist abgeschnitten
<dadrc> kultviech, und bei anderen programmen klappt das?
<kultviech> bei inkscape funktioniert das zb
<dadrc> kultviech, passiert das auch, wenn du den PDF-Drucker nimmst?
<kultviech> dadrc: hab keinen pdf drucker ... verdammt wieder scho so spät muß meine kleinen ins bett bringen ... bis später evtl.
<TimoKA> so nach einem kernel panic habe ich mal alles in /media gelöscht und hab jetzt erst mal alles wieder ohne _
<kultviech> dadrc: falls'd noch da bist ... in Datei drucken funktioniert. da wird das pdf querformat angelegt. hab 2 drucker nen brother und nen xerox, mit beiden macht libreoffice keinen querformat ausdruck, z.b. mit inkscape funktioniert es einwandfrei
<jokrebel> kultviech: Hat diesen Link für Dich hinterlassen: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=120368 Ich weis aber von nichts… (zB. um was es geht)
<kultviech> jokrebel: mercü
<jokrebel> Gerne
<kultviech> dadrc: das war der tip, in den printeroptionen die druckersprache von pdf auf postscript ändern
<jokrebel> kultviech: Schön, wird Ihn freuen wenn er zurück ist.
<kultviech> jo
<roman__> Hallo Leute, ich habe folgende einfache Frage: Ich habe zuvor mein System von einer "normalen" Festplatte auf eine SSD per rsync kopiert. Früher hätte ich anschließend ein grub-install gemacht und fertig. Bei grub2 und GPT ist das irgendwie anders. Nach einem chroot bin ich im "neuen" System in dem noch grub2 installiert werden muss. Da es sich um einen Mac handelt, wird GPT als Partitionssystem verwendet. Bei "grub-install /dev/sda" meckert grub, 
<roman__> dass es sich um eine GPT-Tabelle handelt. Ist es ratsam diese Warnung zu ignorieren und die Option --force zu verwenden?
<bekks> Wieso benutzt Du denn GPT?
<roman__> bekks, weil es leider nicht anders geht.
<roman__> Wie geschrieben handelt es sich um ein Macbook Pro und OSX gänzlich entfernen will ich nicht, denn wenn das Gerät zum Service geht, und es ist nur Linux drauf, dann macht das jede Menge Probleme.
<stowoda> 4br4c4d4br4
<jokrebel> stowoda: Wie meinen?
<stowoda> upsaehm
<stowoda> sorry
<stowoda> falsches fenster
<roman__> stowoda, hehe, in welchem Fenster ergibt "4br4c4d4br4" einen Sinn? ;)
<jokrebel> stowoda: Wenn das ein Passwort war ist das Jetzt die Zeit es zu ändern ;-)
<stowoda> hehe
<stowoda> es ist ein passwort für belanglose sachen
<stowoda> zum glück
<stowoda> dann noch schoenen abend. ich gehe mal in andere fenster was eintippen :)
<Sallio> hallo
<Sallio> ich hab eine Frage bez?glich KDE
<Sallio> und zwar: wo kann man "von au?en" den Autostart einsehen?
<Sallio> mein KDE startet, wird aber ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt extrem tr?ge, bis es letztendlich ganz einfriert, betrifft aber nur KDE und w?rde deswegen den Autostart von KDE pr?fen
<sash_> Sallio: /home/username/.kde/Autostart
<Sallio> danke, aber der Ordner ist leer^^
<Sallio> dann liegt der Fehler wohl doch woanders
<x3oo> hi, kann mir irgendjemand ein spiel empfehlen indem man missionen erfüllen muss, ich suche sowas wie gta san andreas
<x3oo> hab nen core duo t2450 2gb ram und ne intel 965
<x3oo> gta san andreas läuft nur mit erheblichen grafikfehlern wegen patenten
<x3oo> die den treiber betreffen
<bekks> Grafikfehler durch Patente? Das ist ja ganz was neues :)
<x3oo> ja ich weiß, wenn mans noch weiter verkürzt: blub
<DreamThief> x3oo: auweia. zum einen: was hat das jetzt konkret mit ubuntu zutun?
<DreamThief> und zum anderen: was willst du auf dieser krüppelhardware, insbesondere krüppelgraka überhaupt groß spielen? :-X
<x3oo> etwas missionsbasiertes, quake3 läuft bspw.
<bekks> DreamThief: nethack :D
<DreamThief> entschuldige, quake 3 ist ja auch uralt
<jokrebel> x3oo: Dann bitte noch die erste Frage beantworten.
<DreamThief> das lief auch auf meinem p2 350 mit tnt2 ultra ^^
<x3oo> jo, die spannbreite von maximalen bis minimalen anforderungen bei quake3 war auch extrem hoch
<x3oo> naja ich suche spiele für ubuntu...
<DreamThief> dann komm mal in den OT channel.
<DreamThief> das ist kein konkreter support im sinne "mit / bei meinem ubuntun läuft was nicht"
<DreamThief> ,ot? x3oo 
<shetlandpony> x3oo: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<x3oo> ok sry
<jokrebel> _igor: Wieder alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<jokrebel> PC-Ente: Schaus Du mal bitte nach Deiner Verbindung?
<PC-Ente> jo
<PC-Ente> sorry
<PC-Ente> bin was am testen deswgen am rebooten
<Fuchs> PC-Ente: koenntest Du vielleicht waerend des Testens den IRC Client aus dem Autostart schmeissen? Danke :) 
<PC-Ente> jo mach ich
<jokrebel> cu
<Terros> hi erst mal ein riesen lob an die ubuntu comm nice work 
<Terros> ich raff blos nicht warum ich debian nicht fehlerfrei zum laufen bekomm :D
<k1l> Terros: das fragst du am besten die debian jungs
<LetoThe2nd> Terros: wir auch nicht, aber das ist auch eher ein fall für #debian, #debian-de oder #debian.de
<Terros> damit meine hardware läuft muss in den testingzweig und dann hab ich den salat xD
<LetoThe2nd> Terros: und sorry, das ist nicht diskutabel. ja, wir wissen dass ubuntu von debian abstammt. nein, das ändert nicht. ja, geh da rüber. nein, du kriegt hier wirklich keinen support. :P
<Terros> aber xubuntu is 1a alles erkannt reibungslos noch einfacher als win xD
<LetoThe2nd> Terros: sehr schön. und deine frage zu (x)ubuntu? ;)
<Terros> keine einfach nur genial einfach xD
<Terros> ach doch eine hätt ich ähm fglrx treiber gabs ein nachtrag welcher funst besser der nachtrag is buggy kann ich ned installn ^
<k1l> ,wf? Terros 
<shetlandpony> Terros: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> Terros: Du hast eine Debian, oder?
<Terros> xubuntu 11.4
<Terros> log muss ich erst gucken
<bekks> Können wir mal ein lsb_release -a in einem nopaste sehen bitte?
<bekks> ,nopaste? Terros 
<shetlandpony> Terros: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<scogit> nabend kann mir jemand wie ich das überschreiben der resolv.conf verhindern kann ...ich brauch einen 2. dns server in der resolv.conf um lokale hostnames aufzulösen aber der dhcp überschreibt diese einstellungen immer wieder
<bekks> Dann musst du im NetworkManager diesen zweiten DNS eintragen.
<Terros> die datei is ja endlos O.o  /var/log/jockey.log
<scogit> bekks: den hab ich deinstalliert ... ich nutz openbox mit wicd
<scogit> und der nm macht probleme in dieser kombi
<hansepeter> Moin
<bekks> scogit: Macht er nicht. Das funktioniert hier wunderbar.
<bekks> Terros: Können wir mal ein lsb_release -a in einem nopaste sehen bitte?
<scogit> bekks: dann ist nur komisch das mein network nach der deinstallation des nm auf einmal ohne macken funktioniert und vorher immer abgeschmiert ist ...aber gut ok so macht jeder seine Erfahrung die mir aber bei meinen Problem nicht weiterhelfen 
<LetoThe2nd> weiss zufällig jemand ob die ip-addressen der vorhandenen interfaces auch irgendwo in /proc oder /sys exportiert werden?
<scogit> und das steht auch nicht zur diskussion
<Terros> [paste]
<Terros> http://pastie.org/3157073
<Terros> die war vorhin zu lang für paste
<Flash63>  scogit: Du kannst auch in Wicd bis zu drei DNS angeben
<k1l> Terros: nopaste bitte ein "lsb_release -a"
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Ich hab sie zum Beispiel in /proc/self/net/fib_trie stehen
<Terros> aber 3D beschleunigung fust trozdem kann wow mit wine zocken ohne probs
<k1l> Terros: kommt das lsb_release noch?
<Terros> kp was du mit dem relaese meinst 
<k1l> Terros: installier mal "pastebinit"
<k1l> und dann gibst du: "pastebinit /etc/lsb-release" ein. den link dann einfach hier rein
<Terros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798768/
<Terros> feine sache dat
<k1l> also hast du 11.10 oneiric
<k1l> und nicht 11.04 wie vorher genannt
<Terros> sorry hab mich da verhauen lese ganzen tag nur zahlen -.- ^^
<k1l> dann zeig mal deine graka: "lspci |pastebinit"
<Terros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798772/
<k1l> dein log vom jockey sagt oben was von nvidia. deswegen wunder ich mich
<Terros> ich mich auch hab das überflogen habs auch gesehen ^^
<Terros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798778/
<Terros> muss ich mir merken das nopaste is ne 1a sache xD
<k1l> warum ist da nur glx in der xorg.conf?
<k1l> Terros: "fglrxinfo  |pastebinit"
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-10
<Nalkem> moin
<bullgard6> Welche Aufgabe hat die Datei /etc/gnome/defaults.list?
<Alasia> hallo, hab ein seltsames Problem mit Samba unter Ubuntu. Habe zwei Freigaben erstellt und kann auch auf diese zugreifen, Dateien erstellen, öffnen, oder auch in die Freigaben kopieren. Allerdings bekomme ich bei dem Versuch Dateien oder Ordner zu löschen die Fehlermeldung ich hätte keine Berechtigung
<koegs> Alasia: kannst du mal deine smb.conf nopasten?
<koegs> ,paste? Alasia
<shetlandpony> Alasia: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<Alasia> http://pastie.org/3159113
<koegs> Alasia, guck dir hier mal die Parameter "create mode" und "directory mode" an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf#Eigene-Freigaben
<koegs> ,Rechte? Alasia, das als Ergänzung
<shetlandpony> Alasia, das als Ergaenzung, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Alasia> Die Rechte Unixseitig sind in Ordnung. Mich wundert es nur ein wenig da eine fast identische config in einem Debian einwandfrei seinen Dienst tut
<Alasia> textdateien oder andere öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern funktioniert auch, lediglich bei dem versuch dateien zu löschen oder zumzubenennen streikt er
<Alasia> vielleicht spielt es eine rolle das ich das problem nur bei den kombination ubuntu/Windows XP hab, nicht aber bei Ubuntu/Windows 7
<jokrebel> Alasia: Hört sich nach Rechteproblem an. Du versucht das von Ubuntu aus und die Datei die sich nicht löschen lässt, liegt auf XP?
<Alasia> Nein, die Datei die ich löschen möchte liegt auf dem Ubuntu. lokal, mit dem gleichen Benutzer, lässt sich die Datei löschen. per SMB kann ich auf dem Share auch Dateien erstellen, Schreiben etc, nur eben nicht löschen/umbennen. selbst bei den Berechtigungen 0777 nicht
<Alasia> vor allem verstehe ich nicht, warum von einem win7 Rechner aus das ganze funktioniert. ist ja die selbe config sowie die selben dateiberechtigungen
<Alasia> auch die Zeile: acl check permissions = no in der smb.conf hat nichts gebracht
<jokrebel> Das Wiki kennst Du? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SAMBA hab da leider kaum Ahnung da ich es praktisch nie brauche.
<Alasia> jokrebel: ja, das wiki kenne ich, aber helfen tut's in dem fall auch nicht. 
<Alasia> naja, werd mich wohl damit zufriedengeben müssen das XP und Samba nicht so richtig will 
<koegs> kann ich leider grad auch nix zu sagen, weil ich kein XP nutzen
<koegs> -n
<koegs> aber wenn Win7 das kann, dann sollte die config doch grundsätzlich korrekt sein
<jokrebel> Alasia: Kannst ja mal Deine Config nopasten. Vielleicht ließt ja inzwischen jemand mit der sich da besser auskennt.
<Alasia> ja, denk ich ja auch dass sie prinzipiell stimmen sollte. und Win 7 kann ich hier vor ort leider nicht verwenden
<jokrebel> Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal auf blöd in nem WindowsChannel nachfragen.
<Alasia> naja, aber da die freigabe auch nur für mich ist und ich eh zugriff auf beide rechner hab gehts. wenn auch leider etwas umständlich ... aber besser als garnicht
<panther_> Hallo! Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Wake on Lan. Hat jemand ein Idee warum es über ein grafisches Frontend des Routers funktioniert, nicht aber über das MagicPaket? Die Problemlösungen im Wiki hab ich ausprobiert.
<bullgard6> panther_: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine exakte Beschreibung. 
<Alasia> hab mal eine frage zu dem befehl w, damit kann man ja sehen welcher user angemeldet ist und was dieser tut. aber ich hab auch schon gesehen das dort nur stand "private" und somit nicht sichtbar ist was ein user tut. was muss ich tun um dies zu erreichen?
<panther_> bullgard6: nun ja, hast du das komma zwischen funktioniert und nicht gelesen ;-) Danke aber trotzdem, hab jetzt das Problem gefunden. Hab das magicpaket über wlan geschickt, "etherwake" hat aber eth0 genommen.
<bullgard6> panther_: Ich hatte das Komma gelesen und beachtet.
<panther_> bullgard6: Ah, ja dann versuch ich es nächstes mal besser zu erklären. War halt nur so, wenn ich das Packet geschickt hab, sich nichts tat. 
<usch> Hallo. Habe mein komplettes System (10.04.3 x64) mit dem Script von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Alternative-Installation-mit-Hilfe-eines-Skripts verschlüsselt. Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, außer dass die Bildschirmauflösung bei der Passworteingabe beim Booten nicht ganz hinhaut: http://imgur.com/A6FF1 – Kann ich die irgendwo ändern?
<shetlandpony> usch's url: http://tinyurl.com/7haatz9 |        System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<usch> Habe das gleiche auf meinem Notebook gemacht, da haut alles hin.
<deem> usch: welche grafikkarte ist in dem rechner?
<usch> ATI HD 2900 XT
<koegs> ehrlich gesagt, ich würds so lassen, hab da damals auch nach gesucht und bin nie richtig fündig geworden :)
<usch> Ist auch eher eine Kleinigkeit, aber ich habe mich halt gewundert, warum es auf dem einen Rechner funktioniert und auf dem anderen nicht.
<koegs> sind in beiden Rechner ATI-Karten drin?
<usch> koegs: Nein, im Notebook ist ein Intel-Grafikchip (OnBoard)
<minipluto> Bei mir wird neuerdings das Mikro direkt auf die Lautsprecher geleitet. Ich weiß nicht, seit wann das so ist aber das kann nicht immer so gewesen sein, weil mir das erst gestern aufgefallen ist und ich die Aufnahmelautstärke des Mikros immer im mittleren Bereich stehen habe. Wo kann man das umstellen? Ist 11.10.
<koegs> gut, damit hab ich es auch nicht hingekriegt, kannst ja mal nach plymouth + grafikchip suchen
<jokrebel> minipluto: In alsamixer schon kontrolliert?
<jokrebel> minipluto: Gibt es IIRC 2 MIC-Einstellungen. Einmal für den Input und einmal für den "Monitor".
<minipluto> jokrebel: gestern schon aber ich schau nochmal genauer nach und probiere etwas rum. Moment
<minipluto> jokrebel: Das seltsame ist, dass das Erhöhen der Aufnahmelautstärke des Mikros auch automatisch die Wiedergabelautstärke erhöht. Man kann da irgendwie nicht (mehr?) die Aufnahmelautstärke und die Wiedergabelautstärke unabhängig voneinander einstellen
<minipluto> interessant ist auch, dass wenn ich in den Lautstärkeeinstellungen beim Mikro auf "Stumm" klicke, zeigt alsamixer beim "Capture"-Regler auch an, dass keine Quelle mehr aufgezeichnet wird und trotzdem wird noch auf den Lautsprechern ausgegeben, was ins Mikro kommt
<minipluto> bin nebenbei auch bei der Suche im Netz aber es gibt sehr viele Leute, die das genau so haben wollen *G*
<nunatak> Kann mir jemand sagen wieso abcde immer diese Meldung bringt: [ERROR] abcde: CDROM has not been defined or cannot be found
<nunatak> hat früher (ist ein paar monate her, dass ich es benutzt habe) immer problemlos funktioniert. 
<nunatak> mit soudjuicer gehts zwar auch, ist aber nicht so praktisch.
<jokrebel> nunatak: Google saht (zB.) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1247854
<jokrebel> *sagt
<nunatak> jokrebel, danke. wobei ich das natürlich auch schon mal gegoogelt habe. so ist es nicht! ;)
<nunatak> wie beim letzten mal. wenn ich den pfad mit angebe erhalte ich zwar eine zeile mehr, aber dann auch die gleiche fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/gkZKd72H
<nunatak> ah moment. jetzt hatte auch soundjuicer grad gemeckert, dass die titelliste nicht eingelesen werden kann, da der angegebene ort nicht eingehängt ist.
<nunatak> vielleicht liegt da das problem
<nunatak> nachdem ich jetzt im filemanager eingehängt habe, geht es mit soundjuicer
<nunatak> mit abcde allerdings nicht
<jokrebel> nunatak: Hab aktuell wenig Zeit, deshalb (und weil ich selber abcde nicht kenne) so einsilbig ;-)
<nunatak> jokrebel, macht nix. vielleicht sagt ja irgendjemand anders was dazu. muss mich eigentlich auch eher mit meiner diplomarbeit beschäftigen. aber ich prokrastiniere gern.
<minipluto> jokrebel: für mich sieht das so aus, als würde das Interface in Ubuntu (Audio-Einstellungen) nicht die korrekten Alsa-Einstellungen tätigen. Wenn ich in Alsamixer alle Mikrofon-Regler auf 0 setze und nur den Regler für Capture hoch stelle und als Quelle Mikro auswähle, ist es so, wie es sein soll. Stellt man in den Audio-Einstellungen aber am Regler rum, wird immer Alles zusammen geregelt und man hört sich sofort wieder selbst.
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Mittels Nautilus 3.2.1 habe ich das Abspielen von  .mp3-Dateien mit  Audacious assoziiert. /etc/gnome/defaults.list assoziiertaber  x-mp3 mit Banshee.desktop. Welche Datei speichert meine Assoziation von Hand?
<bullgard6> minipluto: Du schaffst es nicht, im alsamixer Dein Mikrofon allein auszuschalten?
<minipluto> bullgard6: also in der Konsole mit alsamixer bekommt man es hin. So will ich es haben: vom Mikrofon soll aufgenommen werden aber man soll es nicht hören (das war bei mir auch schon immer so aber jetzt ist es plötzlich nicht mehr. Ich weiß aber nicht, was es verursacht hat). Wenn ich das im Mixer mache, den man über das Unity-Panel aufruft, wird immer automatisch die Lautsprecherausgabe mit hoch geregelt. Und wenn man dort das ...
<minipluto> ... Mikrofon stumm stellt, wird nur die Aufnahme gemuted aber die Ausgabe ist immer noch an und man hört sich dann immer noch selber.
<bullgard6> minipluto: Ich verwende kein Unity. Was Du beschrieben hast, scheint mir ein Bug zu sein. Ich würde ihn an Launchpad melden.
<minipluto> bullgard6: jo ich werde es vorher noch mal mit der Live-Version testen um zu sehen, ob es vorher auch schon so war. Komme ich aber erst übernächstes WE zu. 
<minipluto> Danke euch trotzdem schon mal
<LupusE> hi
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Gibt es eine einfache Methode, ein mehrseitiges PDF in jeweils einseitige PDFs aufzuteilen? (Habe einen Stapel Dokumente gescant, aber der Scanner hat mir alle als ein großes PDF zugemailt)
<vectory> ja
<vectory> mit ghostscript zb
<vectory> ich kann dir aber auf anhieb nur das gegenteil, das zusammenfpgen sagen. musst mal google fragen
<joschi> RedNifre: pdftk
<RedNifre> okay, google meint auch pdftk :)
<vectory> nah, ghostscript!
<RedNifre> Ich werf mal eine Münze...
<RedNifre> naja, eigentlich installiere ich schon pdf chain (gui für pdftk)
<RedNifre> okay, das hat jetzt 3 sekunden gedauert, problem gelöst! :)
<nexx> pdfsam ist auch furzsimpel
<nexx> ok, zu spät ;)
<RedNifre> pdfchain hat einfach einen tab "split" mit voreinstellung "automatic" und man muss nur noch auf speichern klicken -> fertig :)
<RedNifre> Bäh! Beim Beenden kommt eine Abfrage, ob man wirklich beenden will. So ein Quatsch.
<RedNifre> Naja, ich bin dann mal wieder weg, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
<RedNifre> Macht's gut!
<vectory> caio#
<sysdef> ich finde die abfrage ok fuer leute die 2 zeilen brauchen um sich zu verabschieden ;p
<Nalkem> wie kann ich unter bash den inhalt einer variablen in bash ausfuehren ohne das was in der variablen geaendert wird? (es kommen da ploetzlich ' zeichen hinzu)
<geser> hast du ein Beispiel?
<Nalkem> leider kann ich keines reproduzieren ...   also in kurzform. hab hier aber einen fall bei dem ich eine variable ausgebe und beim ausfuehren sieht sie tick anders aus (mit bash -x ausgefuehrt)
<Nalkem> bin aber gerade dabei was hinzubasteln um es zu zeigen#
<Nalkem> http://pastebin.de/22122 ... dort sind im debugg ' ' zu sehen ... und die stoeren leider
<geser> hast du eine Zeile, wie es bei dir aussieht? denn bei mir sieht es ok aus (keine zusätzlichen ')
<Nalkem> geser: http://pastebin.de/22124
<Nalkem> geser: da sieht man in der debugausgabe, speziel bei + echo echo 'LD="/opt/"' test  zusaetzliche ' '. diese stoeren jedoch meinen eigentlichen code
<geser> ah, ich hätte es nicht mit sh statt bash testen sollen
<usch> deem, koegs: Ich habe nochmal kurz rumprobiert und GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768x16 in die /etc/default/grub geschrieben und jetzt sieht es so aus: http://imgur.com/d7Xdu :D
<geser> Nalkem: ich denke, die ' sollen nur dabei helfen, was noch Bestandteil der Variable ist und was nicht (wegen der Leerzeichen)
<bullgard6> '~$ man gvfs-info; Kein Handbucheintrag für gvfs-info vorhanden.' --  Wo findet man eine Beschreibung des Programms gvfs-info?
<duelle> bullgard6: Habe dazu nur http://www.unix.com/man-page/OpenSolaris/1/gvfs-info/ gefunden. Vielleicht klappts ja auch unter Ubuntu...
<k1l> bullgard6: --help
<bullgard6> duelle:Prima!  Vielen Dank!
<bullgard6> k1l: --help ist nur eine kurze Gedächtnishilfe. Nur nützlich, wenn man das programm schon kennt.
<Nalkem> geser: leider scheint er die aber wirklich auszufuehren. zumindest funktioniert nicht der befehl, der in der variable ist, jedoch die ausgabe, und wenn ich die per c&p nutze. aber erstmal danke, nu ist feierabend ;)
<rref> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein webdav automatisch mounten lassen kann? Bin dieser Anleitung gefolgt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webdav und kann jetzt das Laufwerk mounten, wollte es jetzt aber automatisch machen lassen
<deem> ,fstab? rref 
<shetlandpony> rref, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deem> schau mal da. das sollte das sein, was du willst
<rref> ok danke
<Nalkem> ciao
<rref> hallo das mit dem automatisch mounten hab geklappt, alerdings sagt mit ubuntu bei start kurz vor dem einloggen das es ein Problem hat das webdav zu mounten. Nach dem einloggen kann ich aber ganz normal daruf zugreifen -obwohl ich gesagt hab das nicht gewartet werden soll bis das Laufwer gemountet ist. Kann man die Fehlermeldung ausschalten?
<vectory> wäre es nicht besser das problem zu lösen?
<rref> wenn es denn geht, natürlich
<vectory> ich würde vermuten, das es nicht warten muss, da es parallel arbeitet
<rref> mit parallel arbeiten meinst du das webdav?; Kontkret sieht es bei meinem Ubuntu start so aus das ubuntu wartet bis ich bestätige das nicht gewartet werden soll bis das Laufwerk gemountet ist
<rref> wenn ich dann mit nein bestätigt gelange ich zum einlogg Fenster; kann mich einloggen und auch auf das webdav zugreifen ohne das Laufwerk zu mounten
<sash_> rref: Ich würde http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webdav#Einbinden-mit-Benutzerrechten konfigurieren und anschließend erst nach dem grafischen Login mounten. Steht auch in dem Abschnitt des Artikels: "Die zweite Möglichkeit ist, die Login-Daten lokal im Homeverzeichnis des Benutzer […]". Das kann man dann skripten und in den Autostart packen.
<sash_> fstab ist in meinen Augen immer so ne Sache…
<rref> die zweite option hab ich auch gewählt, sprich die einlog daten in meinem home angelegt und das mount verzeichnis
<rref> wie kann ich mount .. in der autostart packen ?
<rref> wäre eingentlich nur dieser Befehl "mount /mnt/webdav"
<dadrc> rref, pack den Befehl in ein Skript und pack das in den Autostart
<LetoThe2nd> warum nicht fstab?
<dadrc> Laut Backlog wirft das Fehler
<rref> @dadrc gibt es den ein autostart bei ubuntu?:-) @LetoThend: mit fstab erhalten ich einen Fehler
<dadrc> rref, klar.
<dadrc> Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<k1l> kann man das nicht mit gvfs mounten?
<dadrc> Ist je nach Desktopumgebung ein bisschen anders, aber geben tuts das immer.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount   doch geht
<k1l> (das ist das, was nautilus auch nutzt um sachen per gui zu mounten)
<kotze> heloo?
<k1l> ,wf? kotze 
<shetlandpony> kotze: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Orcor> hallo ich habe in meinem PC wo Diskettenlaufwerk früher war einen Cardreader/Writer wenn ich unter Ubuntu 11.10 eine Speicherkarte reinstecke passiert nix 
<Orcor> von Firma WIn Tech Model CR-10
<serengeti> hi@all
<serengeti> Ich habe probleme mit einem W-Lan USB stick und möchte diesen heute noch lösen -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netgear-wna300-wireless-treiber-installieren/
<serengeti> Bitte. Ich hoffe sehr jemand von euch könnte etwas Zeit für mich erübrigen.
<Orcor> <-----<<< habe nie Wlan gehabt und somit auch keine Ahnung
<Orcor> Kabel ist das beste 
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: super produktiver Beitrag. wenn du nichts weisst, machs bitte wie ich und die 150 anderen hier und sag einfach nichts. danke.
<serengeti> Orcor: Bin ich auch der Meinung aber war wohl zu teuer
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> kann man in terminal prüfen ob mein Cardreader funktioniert?
<rref> kann man die secrets Datei [1] hier auch verschlüsselt ablegen? [1] http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webdav#Einbinden-mit-Benutzerrechten
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: ist er angeschlossen, wenn über usb, zeigt lsusb ihn an? usw usf... steht was in der dmesg wenn du die karte rein/raus tust...
<k1l> serengeti: vergiss mal die anleitung da und geh mal hier durch: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<Orcor> nein  das ist ein anderer habe schon alles oben geschrieben 
<Orcor> das ist einer der steckt da drinnen wo früher mal bei mir Diskettenlaufwerk war
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: supi. und wie ist das ding intern angeschlossen? sicher nicht am diskettenstecker.
<sash_> rref: Ich würd erst versuchen, das generell ans Laufen zu bekommen und dann mal danach gucken.
<Orcor> der hat nur einen kabel dran gehabt der fest intergriert ist und das muß ich an Motherboard anschließen 
<sash_> rref: Aber gefühlsmäßig würde ich eher nein sagen.
<Orcor> ich habe nur 2 Anschlüsse wo der Stecker passt 
<k1l> serengeti: und als tipp noch: ab oneiric hat man den 3.0er kernel. aber alles lesen schadet nicht, um zu verstehen worum es da geht
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: wenn in deinem nächsten satz nicht eine klare auskunft zur anschluss art und ein pastebin von lsusb kommt, ist das ding von mir durch. ich hab meine zeit nicht gestohlen.
<Orcor> habe alle beide ausprobiert bei dem einem startet pc nicht und bei denn anderen schon wenn ich dann karte reinstecke passiert nix
<ppq> rref: du kannst in ubuntu dein gesamtes home-verzeichnis verschlüsseln lassen und die zugangsdaten in deinem home speichern
<rref> @sash: hatte es gerade getest mit dem mit dem befehl dürfe es wohl klappen
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: und wenn dus nicht weisst - zurück auf los, lies die manuals, steck nicht einfach irgendwas ein. dann ist das kein ubuntu-thema.
<Orcor> es ist kein usb gerät
<ppq> rref: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: goodbye then.
<Orcor> der ist im pc integriert und hat gleichen Anschluß wie diskettenlaufwerk was ans Mainboard kommt aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie so ein Anschluß heist
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: ich machs nicht zu meinem problem. geh und finds raus. komm wieder wenn du weisst von was du redest.
<Orcor> ich rede Von einem Cardreader/Writer von Win Tech Model CR-10
<rref> @ppg das ist schon bei mir hatte nur noch gedacht den inhalt der datei nicht in klartext zu speichern; so wie es glaub ich auch mit den passwörtern der bei lokalen nutzern gemacht wird
<sash_> Orcor: Für mich sieht das sehr nach USB aus: http://www.wintech-products.de/wt_en_product_detail.php?anr=81410
<ppq> ,tab? rref, ppq heiße ich
<shetlandpony> rref, ppq heisse ich: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: google den anschluss gefälligst selber, das ist nicht unser job. du weisst, dass du und deine enervierende art dich hier auf sehr dünnem eis bewegen. und dumpf zeug wiederholen ohne eigeninitiative bringt dich sicher nicht weiter, sondern bestenfalls nur aus dem channel. nimm das als offiziellen hinweis und verwarnung.
<rref> @ppq sorry hatte mich vertippt
<Orcor> ich habe leider mein Handbuch nciht mehr von meinem Board 
<ppq> rref: per hash? hm. wüsste nicht, ob das so einfach geht. aber du kannst den besitzer der datei auf root ändern, deinem normalen benutzer leserechte geben und sonst niemandem
<Orcor> ich weiß nicht mal nach was ich googeln soll aber ich versuche es mal 
<ppq> rref: öhm, das mit dem besitzer ändern erübrigt sich dann, hatte das gerade nicht zuende gedacht ;) leserechte entziehen für alle außer dir reicht.
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend ich hab mal wieder ein problem ,ics ,winxp sp1 muss unbedingt ein update der programmiersoftware Bascom haben dazu muss das teil ins netz ,nun habe ich  ics auf meinen 10.04 so via shell http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405042/ 
<IchGucksLive> ich kann den  ubuntu rechner anpingen 
<IchGucksLive> nur einen dns 208.67.222.222 findet der win rechner nicht
<IchGucksLive> alle rechner im homenetz haben statiche ips
<sash_> IchGucksLive: Windows-Problem. Kein Ubuntu-Problem. Aber Stichwort "Standard-Gateway". Desweiteren will man Windows XP SP1 nicht haben. Das muss reichen.
<IchGucksLive> muss ich den winxp als gateway die 100er ip geben 
<serengeti> k1l: habe jetzt die alternative zu Jockey probiert. Leider findet er mein W-Lan immernoch nicht
<serengeti> k1l: nachdem ich mit "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer " alles installiert und den PC neu gestartet habe tut sich immer noch nichts
<k1l> hast du auch die zeile dadrüber beachtet und den alten erst runtergeschmissen?
<serengeti> k1l: lsmod sollte mir wl als modul melden
<serengeti> ja habe den Treiber in ndiswrapper deinstalliert und anschliessend ndiswrapper deinstalliert
<k1l> lies nochmal den teil mit: kernel 3.0.X
<serengeti> k1l: die alten module waren garnicht drauf. die neuen habe ich installiert
<k1l> mach es trotzdem mal
<serengeti> ich könnte noch das mit dem Compat-wireles probieren
<serengeti> habe ich bereits
<k1l> und wl ist nämlich das modul vom alten treiber
<k1l> b43 oder b43legacy sollte deiner sein
<serengeti> k1l: "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source " ist alles weg - "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer " ist installiert.
<serengeti> sehe gerade, das da noch ndiswrapper überreste drauf waren
<k1l> das ist schlecht
<serengeti> weder "wl" noch "b43* " erscheint in lsmod
<serengeti> k1l: die ndiswrapper reste sind übrigens weg
<k1l> dann lies mal unten weiter bei dem probleme absatz
<serengeti> k1l: "lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 " bringt kein ergebnis.
<k1l> serengeti: bitte mal stop!
<k1l> nicht einfach blind alles eintippen was nach befehl aussieht
<serengeti> ich habe schon gelesen, das der befehl eine ausgabe bringen soll und nichts installiert.
<k1l> du musst schon deinen grips mitbenutzen. ich blick auch eh schon nicht mehr durch, was du da jetzt alles gefummelt hast und was nicht.
<k1l> serengeti: ja, aber einen usbstick wird lsPCI _nie_ finden können
<serengeti> das weiss ich leider nicht
<BuZZ-T> seit neustem (vorgestern schätz ich) hab ich nach dem Boot keinen Sound. pavucontrol zeigt nur einen Dummy Output an. "sudo alsa --force-reload" fixed das, aber nach einem Boot ist das wieder so
<BuZZ-T> was kann die Ursache dafür sein und was eine Lösung? :)
<serengeti> k1l: was ist das mit den linux-backports-modules? Dort wird insbesondere auf Wland bei laptop also wohl auch pci verwiesen.
<k1l> serengeti: prüfe mal mit lsusb ob dein stick erkannt wird
<serengeti> k1l: ja wird er -> selbe ausgabe wie im Forum
<serengeti> k1l: das Gerät ist auch nicht defekt, habe es mehrfach unter windows getestet
<k1l> serengeti: ist das vm?
<serengeti> ja.
<k1l> warum nimmt man da nicht einfach die leitung vom host?
<serengeti> also ubuntu ist VM Virtual box. Host ist Windows 7
<k1l> naja, jedenfalls solltest du nochmal kontrollieren ob wirklich der ganze ndiswrapper runter ist. zudem auch ob der alte treiber wirklich weg ist. dann neustarten und jockey aufrufen. den treiber installeren. das sollte eigentlich reichen
<k1l> ich muss jetzt weg und kann dir da nicht mehr helfen.
<serengeti> habe die reste mit snaptic entfernt und ndiswrapper erscheint auch nicht unter lsmod
<serengeti> danke für deinen Versuch. 
<serengeti> kann ich das Modul irgendwie dazu zwingen den usbstick zu nutzen?
<serengeti> @all ich benötige leider noch immer hilfe mit meinem USB-WLAN Adapter. Hat noch wer lust diese Herausforderung mit mir an zu gehen?
<jokrebel> serengeti: Was spricht eigentlich dafür? Dein host hat doch bestimmt eh schon Netz, oder? Reich das doch einfach an die VM weiter.
<serengeti> ich versuche das Problem an einem anderen PC zu lösen als das gerät nacher genutzt wird. 
<serengeti> dort ist kein Windows drauf
<serengeti> nur ein jungfräuliches oneric
<jokrebel> Ah ok. Das ist quasi nur der Probelauf.
<serengeti> ja. dort habe ich dann auch kein Internet bis ich das problem gelösst habe
<serengeti> Ich war gestern doch recht frustriert.
<serengeti> sollte es noch jemanden geben, der mir helfen kann bitte laut HIER rufen. sonst schue ich dass ich noch irgendwo einen anderen adapter kaufen kann.
<serengeti> Danke für den Versuch. ich breche hier ab und kapituliere vor diesem Gerät.
<jokrebel> serengeti: Aber wenn das so frickelig ist mit der Hardware _und_ die Umstände so kompliziert sind, dass Du dann dort noch nicht mal weitere Hilfe anfordern kannst rate ich doch eher zu Hardware die OOTB läuft.
<serengeti> Wünsche einen schönen abend
<serengeti> jokrebel. welche hersteller kannst du empfehlen?
<jokrebel> ,hcl? serengeti Da findest alles
<shetlandpony> serengeti Da findest alles: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<serengeti> danke. hab den adapter vorgelegt bekommen jetzt kaufe ich einen
<serengeti> ironie mein adapter ist gelistet als funktionierend. ich habe halt einfach v2 statt v1
<serengeti> bb@all
<bekks> Moin
<Taram> moin
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe ein problem: wenn ich auf meinem kyocera netzwerkdrucker zu groß dateien (ab 20mb ca.) drucken möchte, steht da immer "verarbeite" aber es passiert nichts. kleinere dateien gehen. die großen gehen nur unter windows... hat jemand eine idee? ich habe den drucker über eine ppd datei installiert.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu, welchen Drucker genau, welchen Treiber genau hast du?
<OlMightyGreek> ubuntu oneric, Kyocera FS C2126MFP, die originale Kyocera ppd
<bekks> D.h. du hast Cups und gutenprint im Einsatz?
<OlMightyGreek> cups ja
<OlMightyGreek> gutenprint?
<bekks> Ja. Beim anlegen des Druckers kannst du das ja auswählen, und dann die PPD Datei zuweisen/verwenden.
<OlMightyGreek> ich hab über netzwerkdrucker finden den drucker mit der ip gesucht
<x3oo> hi
<x3oo> kennt jemand die frequenz für das lfe-upmixing von pulseaudio?
<OlMightyGreek> hab das jetzt noch mal gemacht
<OlMightyGreek> ich kann bei verbindung bei der einrichtug verschiedene optionen wählen
<OlMightyGreek> hab da vorher nicht darauf geachtet
<OlMightyGreek> was muss ich da wählen
<bekks> cups mit gutenprint
<bekks> auf englisch.
<OlMightyGreek> "passthru", "ps", "port...", "ltp0", "com", "App socket/HP JetDirect"
<bekks> Am besten die Anschlussart die Du auch hast.
<OlMightyGreek> es ist ja über das netzwerk...
<OlMightyGreek> im moment is passthru
<OlMightyGreek> muss ich alles ausprobieren....
<bekks> Nö. Aber wenn Du doch passthrough ausgewählt hast, und du generell den Drucker damit ansprechen kannst, dann nimm das doch?
<DreamThief> OlMightyGreek: jetdirekt geht meist, port 9100
<OlMightyGreek> jetdirect?
<DreamThief> japp
<OlMightyGreek> also wenn es jemanden interessiert und derjenige die botschaft ggf. an andere weiterträgt: man muss unter den eigenschaften im druckfenster auf den reiter gerät und da unten auf "Druckersprache" -> "postscript level des treibers" und nicht "PDF"
<OlMightyGreek> dann nimmt er auch größere dateien
<OlMightyGreek> ...nach einigen seiten und einigen gramm toner :D
<OlMightyGreek> hab noch ein andere kleines problem... und zwar stürzt mein pulseauio regelmäßig ab unter oneric. bzw. es bleibt hängen. beim abspielen einer datei unter vlc z.b. läuft der balken weiter, aber ich höre nichts. erst wieder wenn ich pulseaudio kille und es automatisch neu startet... hat da jemand eine idee?
<OlMightyGreek> ..ich kanns ja mal ins wiki schreiben. vielleicht hat ja noch wer das problem
<jokrebel> OlMightyGreek: Hab hier keinen Reiter "Gerät"
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe festgestellt, dass es zwei unterschiedliche "druckmasken" gibt. unter dem texteditor bekomme ich eine andere ansicht als unter libreoffice
<OlMightyGreek> schau mal in einem libreoffice dokument
<OlMightyGreek> gefunden?
<jokrebel> OlMightyGreek: Nö; aber IIRC ist das auch noch vom Druckertyp/Treiber abhängig was man da alles einstellen kann.
<OlMightyGreek> ok... hast du das problem denn auch?
<jokrebel> OlMightyGreek: Ja, allerdings mit nem anderen Drucker und meist bei größeren JPGs.
<alles-wird-gut> brauche hilfe beim installieren eines java tools, visual paradigm...
<alles-wird-gut> es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung http://pastie.org/3162238
<alles-wird-gut> wäre nett, wenn einer eine Idee hat.
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: kdesudo statt sudo schon probiert?
<Fuchs> alles-wird-gut: wurde Dir schon gesagt, sudo ist eine doofe Idee
<alles-wird-gut> bei meienr anderen Maschine ubunutu 10.04 hat es geklappt :/ jetzt kubuntu 11.10
<alles-wird-gut> kdesuod klappt auch nicht
<alles-wird-gut> kdesudo
<alles-wird-gut> auch ohne kdesudo :/
<Fuchs> klappt nicht ist nicht wirklich eine Fehlermeldung 
<Fuchs> abgesehen davon kannst Du es auch ohne GUI installieren, da steht sogar wie 
<alles-wird-gut> habe ich auch schon einmal gemacht, aber das programm lies sich anschließend nicht starten.
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: und probier es direkt mal ohne sudo, sowas lässt sich oft auch als user im eigenen home-verzeichnis installieren
<alles-wird-gut> klappt auch nciht.
<alles-wird-gut> ich muß m,al kurz neustarten
<alles-wird-gut> re
<alles-wird-gut> nützt auch nichts :(
<tweakkkk> hi
<tweakkkk> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private  gibt es bei mir nicht :/  ubuntu 10.04, die Utils habe ich installiert, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<dadrc> Steht doch dabei, tweakkkk: Ab 11.04
<tweakkkk> die ecryptfs-utils, ich muss auf ein verschlüsseltes laufwerk (andere Partition) zugreifen
<tweakkkk> ja, oben steht getestes ab 10.04 ^^
<jokrebel> tweakkkk: Du hast das auch glesen? oder nur copy&paste? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung#Daten-automatisiert-auslesen
<dadrc> tweakkkk, guck dir mal den nächsten Abschnitt an, da steht, wie es ohne das Tool geht.
<guntbert> jokrebel: danke für den link - da hat sich einer eine Menge Arbeit für uns gemacht
<jokrebel> cu
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-11
<jokrebel> Hi
<becksta> jemand wach? ;)
<becksta> hätte ein paar fragen zum überspielen von alten videos auf dvd
<becksta> dafür hat sich mein dad einen samsung recorder gekauft.... ich hab hier ne dvd liegen, auf der auch knappe 4gb daten drauf sind... aber unter linux wird sie nicht erkannt
<becksta> was kann man tun? 
<sash_> Sicher, dass das Laufwerk in Ordnung ist?
<becksta> schon auf verschiedenen rechnern probiert
<becksta> er zeugt auch ein gemountetes udf volume an.... aber unter nautilus kann ich nicht drauf zugreifen und der vlc streikt auch
<becksta> kann es sein, dass die dvd vielleicht "nicht abgeschlossen" wurde nach dem brennen?
<sash_> Zum Thema "Nicht erkennen", woher weißt du das? Du kannst die zum Beispiel mal manuell mounten. sudo mkdir /mnt/dvd; sudo mount -o loop /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd <- Welche Fehlermeldung kommt da?
<becksta> kein medium gefunden :(
<sash_> und bei sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/home/username/dvd.img <- Aufpassen, dass dvd.img nicht existiert. Macht der was? Wächst die Datei?
<jokrebel> UDF - da hatte ich auch mal Probleme.
<sash_> Ich hab da auch was im Hinterkopf…
<becksta> einstellungssache im recorder? wie sollte der aufzeichnen? kann man das pauschal sagen?
<jokrebel> becksta: Was für Ubuntu hast Du da?
<becksta> nope... macht er auch nicht (sash)
<becksta> kein medium gefunden
<becksta> versucht wurde untrer ubuntu 11.10 und mint.11
<sash_> Und… *hust* Windows?
<becksta> sagt lustigerweise auch, dass keine dvd im laufwerk liegt.... allerdings unter vmware...
<becksta> hab nix physisch installiertes hier
<jokrebel> becksta: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UDF vielleicht findet sich da was…
<becksta> werd ich mal reinschauen
<becksta> hm... artikel hat mich nicht weitergebracht
<becksta> ich gehe jetzt mal die einstellungen des revorders prüfen 
<jokrebel> becksta: mount -t udf -o loop test.iso /media/cdrom       schon versucht? Kommen da andere Meldungen?
<becksta> @jo woher sollte denn die test.iso kommen?
<jokrebel> becksta: Das musst Du natürlich sinnvoll durch das gegeben ersetzten.
<becksta> generell kann ich .iso dateien mounten... aber ich verstehe nicht, warum auf dem cdrom laufwerk...?
<becksta> welches ergebnis würde dieser test liefern?
<jokrebel> sry - verlesen
<becksta> falls das an mich ging: macht ja nix :)
<MarkusH> net-split: alles klar mit deiner Verbindung?
<net-split> irgendwie nicht
<jokrebel> net-split: Dann nimm bitte Deinen Client einstweilen aus dem Autostart/Autoconnect.
<net-split> 104
<jokrebel> net-split: Wie meinen?
<net-split> 10-4 Acknowledgement (OK)
<nextnewbee> hallo, muß ganz dringen ein Skypegespräch aufnehmen. habe ubuntu 11.04 und das neuste Skype. skype-call-record funktioniert nicht und Audacity (keine Ahnung). :)
<GerhardSchr> hi
<db> Hi. Ich baue ein Ubuntu-Paket (nichts offizielles, es geht um die Installation von Software auf eigenen Servern) mit Server-software darin. Diese Serversoftware soll unter einem ggf. zu erzeugenden user-account laufen. Ich habe in diversen packaging-tutorials kein Beispiel fuer das Anlegen eines User-accounts waehrend der Paketinstallation gefunden. Kann jemand ein Beispiel nennen, oder einen Hinweis geben wie das ungefaehr funktioni
<dAnjou> db: gibts da nich diverse scripte, die vor oder nach dem deployment aufgerufen werden?
<dAnjou> da muss es doch irgendnen event geben, auf das man reagieren kann
<LetoThe2nd> db: schau dir z.b. das virtualbox paket an. da wird zumindest ne gruppe "vboxusers" angelegt.
<db> ja, gibt es schon, ich frage mich nur, ob es da vielleicht zb randbedingungen gibt, die ich einhalten muss, und evtl einen standardweg mit dem ich feststelle, zb bei der deinstallation, ob der user wieder entfernt werden kann etc
<dAnjou> db: und wenn es nur lokal und wenige maschinen ist, überleg dir doch, ob ein script einfacher is
<dAnjou> ich mein, checkinstall ist schon ziemlich in ordnung, wenn das paket nich verbreitet werden soll
<db> naja die installation und deinstallation muss eben komplett automatisch laufen, so dass ich das unseren sysadmins geben kann und sagen "installier mal" und "update mal", ohne dass der da gross rumkonfigurieren muss
<dadrc> Ich würd ja einfach das Zeug packen und dann das pre-/post-install-Skript von Virtualbox klauen
<db> ok, sieht wohl so aus dass ich das in pre/post install scripts mache. danke
<dAnjou> db guck dir das mal an https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm/wiki
<dAnjou> --post-install SCRIPTPATH    Add a post-install action. This script will be included in the resulting package
<dAnjou> --post-uninstall SCRIPTPATH  Add a post-uninstall action. This script will be included in the resulting package
<dAnjou> scheint ziemlich easy zu sein, damit pakete zu installieren
<dAnjou> *erstellen
<db> dAnjou: naja wie ich ein paket an sich baue ist mir schon klar, bzw so weit bin ich schon, es geht jetzt wirklich nur um die sache mit dem user anlegen.
<db> ok, danke für die tips, ich bin wieder weg.. cu
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe ein Ubuntu 10.04 Server auf einer kleinen Box ähnlich einer Alix, aber mit Display Anschluss. Leider bekomme ich keine Konsole wenn ich das DIng boote
<yogg> Ich sehe den kompletten bootvorgang und dann wenn er nach username und passwort fragen sollte wird alles schwarz
<yogg> hat wer ne idee wo ich suchen muss?
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: wir reden nicht vom pandaboard?
<yogg> LetoThe2nd: ne ist ein so genannter brik.   Ich suche grade die genaue bezeichnung
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: dann ists nicht so wichtig. zum pandaboard kann ich was sagen, aber das ist ne spezialbaustelle.
<yogg> BRIK BK3741S-00C      so siehts aus   http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=BRIK+BK3741S-00C&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=434l434l0l867l1l1l0l0l0l0l255l255l2-1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=824&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Y6sNT7PUMtCUswbcnKSVBA
<shetlandpony> yogg's url: http://tinyurl.com/86885gh | BRIK BK3741S-00C - Google-Suche
<yogg> Ich habe mein altes system von einer alix auf dieses übersiedelt. es funktioniert alles bis auf die Bildschirmausgabe ab dem login prozess. Grub usw wird alles korrekt angezeigt
<yogg> ttyS hab ich bereits deaktiviert und die serielle im grub ausgeschaltet. Mir fällt grade nix mehr ein worans noch liegen könnte
<yogg> habs glaub ich "ps aux | grep tty" gibt nichts aus.     ich muss also irgendwo tty0 - 6 starten
<alles-wird-gut> argh, ich bin Schritt für Schritt diese Anleitung durchgegangen. Ich bekomme aber keinen Lese-Zugriff auf die Daten :/
<alles-wird-gut> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<alles-wird-gut> ubuntu 10.04
<sash_> Und was genau ist jetzt der Fehler?
<alles-wird-gut> damit will ich auf kubuntu 11.10 (liegt auf einer anderen PArtition) zugreifen.
<alles-wird-gut> wenn es da eine Ausgabe geben würe.
<yogg> Kann mir bitte wer sagen ob bei ubuntu 10.04 in "/etc/init/ttyX.conf" diese Zeile korrekt ist "exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1"?
<sash_> Seit Ubuntu 11.04 gibt es den Befehl ecryptfs-recover-private <- Wieso nimmst du dann keins, das jünger ist als 11.04?
<sash_> Auch wenn die ecryptfs-Verschlüsselung mit einer älteren Ubuntuversion erfolgte, lässt sich ecryptfs-recover-private anwenden. Entscheidend ist, dass das funktioniere System bzw. die Live-CD die Version 11.04 (oder neuer) aufweist. <- Steht auch da. Ich finde, es bietet sich also an, was ab 11.04 zu nehmen.
<alles-wird-gut> ich weiss, dem ist aber nicht so.
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe hier 10.04 und versuche es "zu Fuß"
<dadrc> Stimmt die Architektur überein?
<alles-wird-gut> 10-.04 = 32 bit und 11.10 st 64  bit
<dadrc> Da ist dein Grund.
<k1l> yogg: für X = 1 ja
<k1l> :/
<alles-wird-gut> dadrc; ?
<dadrc> alles-wird-gut, Architektur muss gleich sein.
<dadrc> Steht auch im Wikiartikel
<alles-wird-gut> lol
<k1l> yogg: für X = 1 ja
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: das hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually ist die offizielle anleitung. so lange du nicht präzise sagst, was wo scheitert, seh ich auch keinen anlass für mehr tätigkeit als dir mal wieder nen link zu präsentieren.
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/78vjo83 | EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<yogg> k1l: Danke     habs auch grade getestet hab jetzt meine konsole :)
<alles-wird-gut> LetoThe2nd; wenn es die gleiche Architektur sein muß, dann hat sich das schon erledigt :/
<sash_> alles-wird-gut: Wenn du das "Schritt für Schritt" durchgegangen wärest, wüsstest du das auch... Steht ja da.
<LetoThe2nd> wieso, ach wieso hab ich gerade wieder so einen "LIES DAS VE****** WIKI UND MACH NICHT NUR COPYPASTE"-flash?
 * LetoThe2nd geht wieder, zeit sinnvoll verwenden.
<alles-wird-gut> sash_; Schritt für Schritt ab hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung#Daten-automatisiert-auslesen
<alles-wird-gut>  :)
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: es wird nicht besser :)  bitte beherzige sowas für die zukunft
<sash_> Hintergrundinformationen will man, gerade bei Datenrettung, und gerade bei Datenrettung von verschlüsselten Dateien, eigentlich immer haben.
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: danke dass du selbst auf genau die richtige überschrift hingewisen hast. zwei zeilen drunter stehts. lesen: note 6, setzen.
 * LetoThe2nd ist endgültig weg.
<alles-wird-gut> werde ich machen, sorry für die Verunreinigung des chats
<nextnewbee> Hallo, möchte musik mit ffmpeg aufnehmen, die ich abspiele. Benutze das Kommando ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse lol.mp3 aber irgendwie passiert da nichts. habe auch Pulse auf Monitor sound umgestellt, also daran kann es nicht liegen
<sash_> nextnewbee: Dein Ansatz gefällt mir nicht. Radiostreams kannst du mit mplayer dumpen, youtube-Videos mit youtube-dl runterladen und konvertieren, von woanders kannste das mit Firefox-Addons machen und dann konvertieren, usw. usf.
<ppq> nextnewbee: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/quickly-record-soundcard-output-in-ubuntu-with-outrec/
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ggcplu | Quickly record soundcard output in Ubuntu with OutRec
<nextnewbee> okay, es geht um ein Radiostream, bovor ich anfange zu googeln, hast du vielleicht einen Einzeiler für mich für mplayer?
<Weaselweb> hi. kann mir jemand sagen, warum statt fbgrab fbcat verwendet wird? dabei hat fbcat doch weniger funktionen
<sash_> nextnewbee: Leider nicht. Stichwort: -dumpstream
<dadrc> nextnewbee, hast du dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetradio_aufzeichnen mal angeguckt?
<nextnewbee> okay, danke. Der Vorschlag von ppq ist gerade in der Pipe. :))
<dadrc> streamripper ist auch ein Konsolentool speziell dafür
<nextnewbee> okay, hat nicht funktioniert trotztem danke.
<dukey> gibts eigtl nen vorgefertiges ubuntu mit e17?
<k1l> dukey: offiziell nicht, nein
<dukey> hm, scahde
<ppq> dukey: inoffiziell schon, das ist aber ein thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l> dukey: kannst ja hier mal durchschauen ob da was gefällt. aber dazu gibts dann auch hier keinen support weil nicht offiziell: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inoffizielle_Ubuntu-Derivate
<dukey> jo, klar
<LupusE> hi
<minipluto> ich habe hier nach dem Start von Pidgin manchmal (!) so einen Bug, dass das Pidgin-Hauptfenster nicht angezeigt wird. Das Unity-Panel denkt aber, dass es da ist und normalerweise sollte es auch da sein, weil das einfach normal ist, dass es nach dem Starten erscheint. Dann muss ich erst über das Unity-Panel das quasi unsichtbare Pidgin-Fenster schließen, dann muss ich wieder drauf klicken, um es quasi zu maximieren. Dann muss ich aber ...
<minipluto> ... noch mal extra alt+tab drücken, damit es auch wirklich erscheint. Hier ist mal die Demonstration: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/desktop-argh.ogv
<minipluto> also -> WTF?
<minipluto> man sieht da auch schön dass nach dem Linksklick auf das Pidgin-Symbol oben im Panel bereits Pidgin angezeigt wird, obwohl kein Fenster zu sehen ist
<k1l> minipluto: ich würde sagen das das nen bug ist. mal bei launchpad suchen und ggf einen eigenen neuen bug aufmachen.
<minipluto> k1l: glaubst du eher Pidgin oder eher Compiz/Unity?
<jokrebel> minipluto: Sieht man hier aber nicht. Auf dem Video ist IMHO nicht der ganze Bildschirm abgebildet.
<minipluto> jokrebel: wenn du mit Firefox schaust, kanns vielleicht an deiner Bildschirmgröße liegen weil FF das Video nicht runter skaliert
<k1l> minipluto: gute frage, k.a.. vlt schaust du mal in die logs, ob dort z.b. was in der .xsession-errors steht
<minipluto> jokrebel: ist aber alles drauf. Ansonsten versuch mal bitte über einen externen Player die URL zu öffnen
<usch> Kann mir mal bitte jemand das Zusammenspiel von stunnel und xinetd erklären? Ich habe es schon hinbekommen, nur mit stunnel http mit SSL zu sichern, also https. Warum funktioniert diese SSL-verschlüsselte "Port-Weiterleitung" z.B. bei BitlBee nicht und benötigt den Zwischenschritt über xinetd (bzw. inetd)?
<minipluto> k1l: ok danke soweit
<jokrebel> minipluto: Sehs grad. Hab zwar Chromium, aber da wird komischerweise kein Scrollbalken gezeigt. Nach Strg+- war dann aber doch alles da :-/
<jokrebel> minipluto: Und ob es mit Compiz und/oder Unity zusammenhängt, könntest Du doch ausprobieren indem Du Compiz deaktivierst und/oder einen anderem DM probierst, oder?
<minipluto> hmm, kleines bisschen andere Herangehensweise aber das wird es wohl sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/879960
<minipluto> +workarount ;) da bin ich ja mal gespannt
<bibear> hi, ich versuche meine lüfter von meinem lenovo ideapad s10 zu steuern, und bin dabei auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/Lüftersteuerung gestoßen. fancontrol ist installiert, aber ein aufruf von pwmconfig bringt ne fehlermeldung
<bibear>  /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed (oneiric)
<bibear> also das oneiric gehört nicht zur fehlermeldung ;)
<k1l> es gibt keine pwm sensoren bei den lüfter
<bibear> k1l: bedeutet, ich kann nichts steuern..ok :)
<reffi> hallo zusammen! ich habe vorhin mit dem befehl "mv ordner/* *" den kompletten inhalt einer ext4-partition "verschoben" bzw. gelöscht. kann mir irgendjemand sagen, ob ich dieses "verschieben" rückgängig machen kann? die partition habe ich vorsichtshalber ausgehangen.
<LetoThe2nd> reffi: verschieben kann man rückgängig machen. mv andersrum. löschen nicht.
<jug> LetoThe2nd: solange man nicht nach /dev/null oder ähnliches verschoben hat …
<LetoThe2nd> jug: stimmt. hat er aber laut dem befehl nicht.
<LupusE> kein support fuer den ipod nano 7g. doof.
<reffi> also wäre alles wieder da, wenn ich die partition wiederheinhänge, in "/media/part/" wechsle und "mv * ordner/*" ausführe?
<jug> reffi: mit den * oder setzt du da was für ein?
<reffi> *
<LetoThe2nd> reffi: tja, wenn sich die ordnerinhalte dabei vermischt haben, dann musst du halt händisch sortieren.
<jug> das wird etwas aufwendiger. weil `mv * ordner/` versucht unter anderem ordner nach ordner/ zu verschieben ;)
<reffi> das problem ist nur im stammverzeichnis der partition befinden sich nur noch "ordner" und "lost+found", die inhalte von "ordner" sehe ich auch mit "ls -la" nicht aufgelistet
<LetoThe2nd> reffi: hehe, "ordner" ist quasi die ext4-partition, und "." ist nicht die partition? also du wolltest aus der partition rausverschieben und hast mitten drin abgebrochen?
<reffi> nein, ich war schon beim ausführen von mv im pfad der partition
<LetoThe2nd> beantwortet meine frage nicht. war das mv nur _auf_ der partition, oder partitionsübergreifend?
<reffi> nur auf der partition
<LetoThe2nd> reffi: dann versteh ich dsa problem nicht. du hast mv gemacht, die daten sind jetzt woanders. oder hast du noch irgendwas anderes furchtbar geniales getan von dem wir nichts wissen?
<reffi> also, mein vorgehen war folgendes: "cd /media/part" "mv ordner/* *"
<LetoThe2nd> das allein löscht aber sicher keine daten, ausser du killst es lustig, ziehst zwischendrin den stecker raus oder sonstige spässchen.
<reffi> tja, während dem verschieben gekillt hab ihc es nicht, das verschieben wurde ohne fehlermeldung ausgeführt, nur fehlt mir jetzt jede spur zu den dateien
<bekks> Sagt denn df -h, dass die Daten noch da sind?
<reffi> ja, das sagt, dass die partition noch zu 92% belegt ist
<LetoThe2nd> auf was matched '*' als target?
<LetoThe2nd> _DAS_ ist die grosse frage.
<reffi> genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt, der root der partition ists auf jeden fall nicht^^
 * jug weiß, warum er nicht gerne mit wildcards arbeitet …
 * reffi weiß das jetzt auch ...
<bekks> Warum sollte * denn auf / matchen?
<bekks> Warst du in einem VErzeichnis auf der Partition, oder nur im Mountpoint?
<reffi> ich war in /media/partition/
<reffi> also wäre meine erste vermutung gewesen, dass * auf /media/partition/ matcht, aber /media/partition ist wie gesagt bis auf lost+found leer
<bekks> Kannst du dann mal folgende Ausgaben in einen Mountpoint packen? lsb_release -a; uname -a; df -h; du /media/partition; ls -lha /media/partition;
<reffi> soll ich den output einfach hir im channel posten?
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? reffi, nimm das
<shetlandpony> reffi, nimm das: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<bekks> s/Mountpoint/nopaste/
<shetlandpony> bekks, can't find 'Mountpoint' in your last line, sorry
<bekks> Neee, is klar, Pferdchen.
<reffi> http://pastie.org/3168276
<bekks> Du hast Mint, kein Ubuntu.
<reffi> mint 12 ist aber praktisch identisch mit ubuntu oneric
<Frickelpit> nö
<Frickelpit> sonst wäre es ubuntu oneiric
<bekks> Ist es nicht. Nein, das ist indiskutabel. Ja, Du bist nicht der Erste, nein, wir machen keine Ausnahme für Dich. :P
<LetoThe2nd> reffi: wir hatten das thema schon oft. viel zu of. wir haben keine ahnung, was die verbastelt haben, ergo supporten wirs nicht. das sollen die bitte selber machen. danke.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: ;)
<reffi> lol, also wollt ihr mir sagen, dass bei ubuntu nix passiert wäre? ^^ 
<Frickelpit> reffi: installiere ubuntu und teste es ;)
<bekks> reffi: Nein, wir sagen Dir, dass wir kein Mint supporten.
<LetoThe2nd> reffi: nein. und du kannst dich gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic über die und viel mehr theman auslassen. fakt ist: hier ist ubuntu support und sonst gar nichts. auch kein support für sachen die "so ähnlich" sind.
<reffi> na gut, ich kanns ja verstehen, dass ihr nicht jeden mist supporten könnt ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> reffi: dann viel glück in #mint oder wie deren channels auch immer heissen mögen. :)
<reffi> danke, dann noch nen schönen abend ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-12
<bullgard6> Wo befindet sich im Nautilus 3.2.1 die Schaltfläche »Open the parent folder«? (Im Nautilus 2.30.1 war sie in der 3. Zeile der5. Knopf von links.)
<UnbertKant> Einen wunderschoenen guten Morgen!
<UnbertKant> Wisst ihr zufaellig, wie ich den Kalender, den man oben aus der Uhr ausklappen kann, so einstellen kann, dass er jede Woche mit Montag beginnt? (Im Moment beginnt er bei mir mit Sonntag)
<bullgard6> UnbertKant: Wenn Du Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 mit deutscher Lokalisierung installierthast, dann hast Du automatisch das Gewünschte.
<UnbertKant> schoen. Habe ich nicht.
<UnbertKant> Habe hier vermutlich Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 mit englischer Lokalisierung.
<bullgard6> UnbertKant: Dann stell auf deutsche Lokalisierung um.
<UnbertKant> Eigentlich soll es englisch bleiben, nur der Kalender stoert.
<bullgard6> UnbertKant: Du widersprichst Dir selbst. --  Vielleicht gibt es eine Lösung in Launchpad.
<UnbertKant> Wie deutsch muesste es denn werden, damit die Woche bei Montag beginnt?
<bullgard6> ubuntulog: Ich weiß das nicht im Detail auswendig. --  Was bibt der Befehl '~$ locale' bei Dir aus? (Bitte die Ausgabe nopasten oder in eine Zeile schreiben.)
<bullgard6> s/bibt/gibt/
<shetlandpony> bullgard6 meant: ubuntulog: Ich weiß das nicht im Detail auswendig. --  Was gibt der Befehl '~$ locale' bei Dir aus? (Bitte die Ausgabe nopasten oder in eine Zeile schreiben.)
<fpauser> moin!
<bullgard6> Ähm! 
<fpauser> wer kann mir sagen, wo/wie ich unter oneiric zusaetzliche routen eintragen kann? (permanent)
<bullgard6> UnbertKant: Ich weiß das nicht im Detail auswendig. -- Was gibt der Befehl '~$ locale' bei Dir aus? (Bitte die Ausgabe nopasten oder in eine Zeile schreiben.)
<fpauser> "ip route add x.x.x.x/m via x.x.x.x" in permanent
<bullgard6> fpauser: Hilft http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/ec2-create-route.1.html?
<fpauser> bullgard6, nicht wirklich, das scheint mir EC2 bezogen (amazon-cloud) 
<bullgard6> fpauser: Hm. Sonst weiß ich nicht, was bei Oneiric neu sein soll gegenüber früher.
<fpauser> bullgard6, ich frage mich halt ob es eine "best practice" beim Anlegen zusaetzlicher routen gibt
<fpauser> bullgard6, wie ich routen hinzufuege weiss ich ja
<bullgard6> fpauser: "Best practices" sind immer gut. -- So genau habe ich das Thema hier nicht recherchiert. --  Sorry. 
<fpauser> bullgard6, trotzdem danke! ;)
<Heart|> die genaue ram bezeichnung etc bekommt man wie am einachsten raus?
<Fuchur_> Moin.
<Nfisher> Hi all! ich suche einen guten und vorallem VERSTÄNDLCIHEN text-to-speech vorleser für ubuntu.. jeamnd ne idee? der Vorleser von google-übersetzer wär super, aber der liest nur bis 100 zeichen vor... 
<Fuchur_> Ich habe hier ein Ubuntu 10.04. Seit irgendeinem der letzuten Updates scheint das sun-java6-plugin für Firefox nicht mehr zu funktionieren (es ist in Firefox nicht mehr als Plugin registriert, obwohl das Paket weiterhin installiert ist und ich es auch schon neu installiert habe). Kennt jemand den Fehler oder die Bug-Nummer?
<fbausch> Fuchur_: Suns Java-Packete wurden oder werden aus den Ubuntu-Packetquellen entfernt
<Nfisher> Fuchur_, Jo, hier das gleiche
<Nfisher> totaler bullshit
<fbausch> ihr müsst auf die IcedTea-Sachen umsteigen
<Fuchur_> fbausch: Auch aus *alten* Ubuntu-Versionen? Warum? Wo finde ich Infos dazu?
<fbausch> das liegt daran, dass Oracle das nicht mehr erlaubt
<fbausch> aber das gehört hier nicht hin
<Nfisher> natürlich gehörts hier hin wohin solls sonst gehören?
<fbausch> Fuchur_: Nfisher: das war letztens mal in den einschlägigen Medien
<fbausch> Nfisher: ich meine die Diskussion darüber ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchur_: Nfisher: bitte nicht den frust auf canonical oder ubuntu abalden. oracle hat die distributionsrichtlinien geändert, so dass das java-binärpaket nicht mehr in distributionsrepos sein darf.
<LetoThe2nd> Nfisher: Fuchur_ : ergo - dort bitte beschweren.
<Fuchur_> LetoThe2nd: Rückwirkend? Scheint mir rechtlich gesehen - zumindest problematisch. Aber gut ...
<Nfisher> LetoThe2nd, was? beschwerte ich mich?
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchur_: rückwirkend bei GPL oder so ginge nicht. bei kommerziellen lizenzen - klar.
<LetoThe2nd> aber fbausch hat recht. wenn, dann bitte weiter im OT.
<Fuchur_> LetoThe2nd: Hmm, weil da schon sowas drinsteht wie "können wir später alles rückgängig machen" oder wie? Naja, danke jedenfalls. Ich suche mal die Infos dazu und installier's mir dann manuell.
<Nfisher> Hi all! ich suche einen guten und vorallem VERSTÄNDLCIHEN text-to-speech vorleser für ubuntu.. jemand ne idee? der Vorleser von google-übersetzer wär super, aber der liest nur bis 100 zeichen vor... 
<bampt> bAmpT
<LetoThe2nd> zum thema lösungen: entweder a) das java-zeug manuell runterladen und installieren oder b) darauf verzichten und ne andere engine benutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> Nfisher: bitte nicht im 5-minuten-takt reposten. danke.
<Nfisher> LetoThe2nd, bitte
<Fuchur_> Aber eine Frage noch dazu: Warum sind die Pakete dann noch da? Ist das nicht für die User sehr verwirrend, wenn ein Paket installiert ist aber es nichts enthält?
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchur_: das wiederum ist ne sehr gute frage. ich vermute, um die abhängigkeiten nicht zu demolieren.
<Fuchur_> LetoThe2nd: Hmm, klingt logisch, ja.
<fbausch> die Packete sollten nicht von jetzt auf gleich verschwinden, sondern erst "unschädlich" gemacht werden ;)
<fbausch> damit man Zeit hat, umzustellen
<koegs> über den weg konnten sie die Pakete "entfernen" ohne das ein User das Paket deinstallieren muss
<creampuff> ping
<creampuff> hallo leute, wie kann ich über ubuntu einen printer finden, der per slp regisitert ist ?
<creampuff> s/regisitert/registriert
<bibear_t> hi, mit welchen programmen kann ich dvi's anschauen? der normale document viewer zeigt nur ein grause Feld, mehr nicht.
<bibear_t> *graues
<alphakaa> hallo zusammen
<koegs> bibear_t: google sagt xgdvi
<koegs> wenn es um LaTeX geht
<bibear_t> koegs: ja genau, danke :)
<bullgard6> "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (itpc) isn't associated with any program." Welches Ubuntu-Programm verabeitet das Protokoll itpc?
<deem> bullgard6: itpc ist itunes podcast. schau doch mal ob es ein programm gibt, dass mit itunes klar kommt
<bullgard6> Ich schau mal.
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME shell 3.2.1] Ist dconf-editor der Nacfolger von  gconf-editor?   '~$ LANG=C man dconf-editor; No manual entry for dconf-editor.'
<Bish> Hallo, gibt es ein schönes tool mit dem man entspannt backup-images ziehen kann? klar ,dd ist toll, aber wie stehts mit programmierung, "leeren"/vom fs unallokierten speicher?
<hdp> ,backup?
<shetlandpony> hdp, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bullgard6> Bish: Was sind »Backup-Images«?
<Bish> bullgard6: dd if=whatever of=backup-image
<deem> bullgard6: dd kann auch daten in .img dateien schreiben
<deem> die kann man dann sogar mit isomount oder konsorten mounten
<bullgard6> Bish: Du benötigst eine Backup-Datei?
<Bish> nein, aber es erscheint mir logisch alles in einer datei zu haben
<yan_nick> moin
<Bish> sonst koennt ich einfach das filesystem nehmen und woanders hinschieben, aber kompression ist eine tolle erfindung
<yan_nick> wie kann ich nameserver 127.0.0.1 aktivieren, ohne es in die /etc/resolv.conf schreiben zu  müssen? dort wird es nämlich wieder rausgenommen 
<Bish> yan_nick: /etc/hosts
<Bish> yan_nick: oder willst du 127.0.0.1 als nameserver verwenden? 
<yan_nick> Bish: ja
<Bish> yan_nick: und dhcpcd ueberschreibt dir resolv.conf staendig?
<yan_nick> Bish: damit dnsmasq auch funzt
<yan_nick> Bish: beim neustart wie es scheint
<Bish> hm, dann kann ich nicht helfen, keine ahnung wer die datei beim start öffnet bei ubuntu
<koegs> yan_nick: wer ist dein DHCP-Server?
<LetoThe2nd> Bish: wenn du mal genau drüber nachdenkst, ist der wunsch nach "imagebasierten backups, die sich ans FS halten" in sich ein widerspruch. ergo: du kannst entweder schlicht alles ins image nehmen und das dann komprimieren, oder dich eben ans FS halten. beides gleichzeitig ist einfach unsinn.
<LetoThe2nd> Bish: grund: dann müsste der imager ja was über das FS wissen, denn unallokierter speicher ist nicht zwingend leer. allerdings würde es damit dann auch den dateninhalt des images gegenüber der eigentlichen platte verändern, wäre als kein 1:1 image mehr. q.e.d.
<LetoThe2nd> Bish: 1:1 images mit wahlweisem packen mach IIRC z.b. partimage, wenn mans denn mag. generell sind imagebasierte backups aber seit ner weile ziemlich aus der mode, das hat den windows-jüngern nur noch keiner gesagt ;)
<Bish> LetoThe2nd: najo, es würde mir reichen wenn ich damit ntfs und extX platten speichern koennte, so das aus einer 30G/250G platte ein 32G image wird
<Bish> sonst probier ich einfach mal dd | tar
<LetoThe2nd> Bish: tar ist kein packer.
<koegs> ,shell dd? Bish
<Bish> mit dem bz2 flag
<shetlandpony> Bish, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> dort stehen auch beispiele zum thema packen
<koegs> damit ist alles gesagt
<LetoThe2nd> Bish: warum dann nicht gleich dd | bz2 ?
<LetoThe2nd> Bish: koegs hat recht, siehe wiki ;)
<Bish> okay, jut
<Bish> danke
<Bish> wow, diese ncftpget beispiele sind toll, ein einzeilerbackup <3 linux
<yan_nick> koegs: 127.0.0.1
<yan_nick> koegs: sollte doch einfach sein oder?
<koegs> also du hast zwei möglichkeiten, entweder muss dhcpd den zweiten DNS mitteilen oder du trägst im Network-Manager nen zweiten DNS manuell ein
<yan_nick> koegs: wenn ich den manuell eingebe...was ist dann mit den die automatisch kommen?
<koegs> hm, ich würde es testen, ich kann es hier nicht
<yan_nick> koegs: schade. wie geht denn der erste weg?
<koegs> da musst du schauen wie dein DHCP-Daemon konfiguriert wird
<yan_nick> koegs: hm... :/
<koegs> yan_nick: was nutzt du denn als DHCP-Server?
<yan_nick> koegs: weiß ich nicht :s
<koegs> wie soll man dir dann helfen? O.o
<koegs> WO läuft denn der DHCP-Server
<yan_nick> koegs: keine ahnung :s ich habe mein ubuntu in einer virtualbo
<yan_nick> x
<k1l> m(
<koegs> danke, keine fragen mehr, der nächste bitte
<yan_nick> :c
<k1l> und sowas sagt man auch erst ganz am ende
<yan_nick> k1l: was ändert sich denn nun?
<koegs> wie man den "DHCP-Server" von Virtualbox konfiguriert ist keine Frage für #ubuntu-de
<Antiqua> moin
<yan_nick> koegs: also kann ich problemlos einen manuell hinzufügen?
<koegs> yan_nick: kann ich mal bitte die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in einem nopaste sehen, damit ich weiß wovon wir hier reden?
<yan_nick> koegs: http://pastebin.com/VJfBedTc
<koegs> und was spricht dagegen das einfach mal auszuprobieren?
<ghostcube> http://chantalismus.tumblr.com/
<koegs> ghostcube: wc?
<ghostcube> ach fuck sorry :D
<ghostcube> falscher tab :)
<koegs> ghostcube: macht ja nix, dachte ich mir schon
<yan_nick> koegs: nichts?
<koegs> yan_nick: hier wird noch beschrieben wie man dnsmasq als lokalen DNS nutzt und gleichzeitig als DNS-Cache
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dnsmasq#Verwend@ung-des-Cache
<koegs> sorry: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dnsmasq#Verwendung-des-Cache
<georgieee> Hallo, ich versuche gerade mein Handy über USB manuell einzuhängen. Leider weiß ich jetzt aber nicht, welche Eigenschaften ich in die fstab-Datei reinschreiben soll. UUID und Einhängepunkt sind definiert. Danach weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr weiter. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<k1l_> georgieee: welches handy? welches ubuntu genau?
<georgieee> k1l_: Ubuntu 11.10 & Nokia E72
<koegs> und der automounter kriegt es nicht mit?
<k1l_> georgieee: also eigentlich mounted der nautilus alles selber, was ihm in die quere kommt. da muss man nichts einstellen etc. denke das liegt eher am gerät
<k1l_> vlt musst du da erst was am handy aushängen?
<georgieee> koegs: Ab und an funktioniert es, aber unregelmäßig. Und ich habe keine Lust auf Glücksspiel, deshalb das manuelle Mounten :)
<georgieee> k1l_: Bei mir funktioniert es mit dem automounter nicht mehr zuverlässig. Leider...
<koegs> also das E72 bietet die Speichkarte eigentlich als USB-Massenspeicher an, wenn man das korrekt beim einstöpseln auswählt
<koegs> da ist nix mit glücksspiel
<koegs> da würd ich eher mal mit dmesg schauen ob da alles korrekt läuft
<georgieee> Klarstellung: Es liegt nicht am Gerät, es ist definitiv ubuntu. Es hat bisher immer funktioniert. Nach irgendeinem Update (ich weiß nicht mehr welches) hat es nicht mehr funktioniert.
<koegs> wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe, dass der fstab-eintrag korrekt ist und es immer noch nicht geht, wäre immer noch "dmesg" angebracht
<koegs> ,nopaste? georgieee
<shetlandpony> georgieee: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<koegs> da mal bitte die fstab rein
<georgieee> koegs, das Problem ist, dass die neue fstab Zeile noch nicht abgespeichert wurde, weil ich nicht weiß was nach der Angabe des Einhängepunkts kommen soll.
<k1l_> ,fstab? georgieee 
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FSTAB#Optionen-fuer-nachtraegliches-Einhaengen
<shetlandpony> georgieee, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> hah, ich bin schneller als das pony!
<k1l_> das hängt davon ab, was da als format benutzt wird. denke mal fat aber das kann auch was anderes sein
<georgieee> ...mh ok
<georgieee> koegs: http://pastie.org/3172333
<koegs> georgieee: ok, wiki lesen
<georgieee> ^^
<koegs> das sieht auch nicht wie ne komplette fstab aus, so ingesamt
<k1l_> und ich wäre immernoch für nen dmesg nopaste.
<koegs> k1l_++
<georgieee> -
<k1l_> das ist halt nur symptom behandlung. da wird sicher ein anderes problem vorherschen.
<georgieee> da bin ich mir sicher, aber ich habe schon mal versucht das Problem zu behandeln. Ergebnis: Keine Lösung.
<koegs> georgieee: wenn das usb-gerät nicht richtig erkannt wird, nützt dir der fstab-eintrag überhaupt nix, deswegen dmesg vom Fehlerfall....
<k1l_> georgieee: ok. wenn du nicht willst und meinst du weisst es. dann versuch das mit der fstab. aber dann komm nicht an, wenn das auch nicht geht :/
<georgieee> k1l_ / koegs: http://pastie.org/3172354
<georgieee> sdg ist das Handy
<georgieee> k1l_ / koegs: Sorry, habe beim Kopieren nen Fehler gemacht: http://pastie.org/3172361
<georgieee> Jetzt ist die fstab korrekt abgebildet
<georgieee> Ich werde leider aus der fstab-Wiki nicht schlau. Wenn ich das Handy manuell einhängen will, was gebe ich da konkret in die fstab als Option ein? Momentan sieht es bei mir so aus: "UUID="B8CE-F279" /media/George fat"
<k1l_> georgieee: ich denke nach dem dmesg paste, dass es nicht an ubuntu liegt. das einzige was ich jetzt auf die schnelle finde ist das hier, und das ist relativ schlecht für dich: http://forums.techarena.in/portable-devices/1400686.htm
<georgieee> k1l_ Ich bin mir fast zu hunderprozent sicher, dass es an ubuntu liegt: Als ich das Handy in der letzten Woche per USB angeschlossen habe hat es funktioniert. Jetzt funktioniert es wieder nicht. Das Problem hat ich auch schon im Oktober und im November gehabt. Dann hat es wieder mal funktioniert und dann wieder nicht. Es ist halt sehr unregelmäßig. Das EXAKT gleiche Problem tritt mit meiner Festplatte auf, womit ich diese daher auch ma
<georgieee> nuell einhängen musste.
<georgieee> Würde die Karte in meinen Cardreader stecken, leider wird der nicht von ubuntu erkannt^^
<georgieee> Finde es bei aller Diskussion und Hilfe, für welche ich sehr dankbar bin, allerdings sehr schade, dass meine ursprüngliche Frage nicht beantwortet wurde.
<k1l_> welche frage denn?
<k1l_> die fstab ist doch im artikel erklärt. zusätzliche parameter sind im mount artikel (alles im artikel verlinkt btw)
<georgieee> "UUID="B8CE-F279" /media/George fat "
<georgieee> Hallo, ich versuche gerade mein Handy über USB manuell einzuhängen. Leider weiß ich jetzt aber nicht, welche Eigenschaften ich in die fstab-Datei reinschreiben soll. UUID und Einhängepunkt sind definiert. Danach weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr weiter. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<georgieee> die fstab-Wiki, welche ich schon kenne, ist schlecht geschrieben und sagt wenig über die möglichen Optionen aus.
<k1l_> georgieee: ich denke es liegt eher daran, dass du hier von uns eine fertige zeile erwartest :/  hättest du ihn gelesen, wüsstest du, dass da noch mehr fehlt und dieses ist auch erklärt
<kn0rki> dabei fehlt nichmehr viel ;)
<georgieee> k1l_: Verstehe echt nicht was das soll. Ich habe nach den Optionen gefragt. Nicht was unter type dump oder pass rein soll. Die Wiki ist, was das angeht, schlecht geschrieben. Statt zu helfen kommen noch mehr Worthülsen...
<LetoThe2nd> georgieee: nach langem mitlesen gebe ich dri zwar recht dabei, dass das durchaus ein ubuntu-bug sein kann (dass ein update nen usb-triber zerschiesst wäre nciht das erste mal), das mit der wiki seite ist aber definitiv ne ausrede. habs gerade überprüft, an entsprechender stelle ist ein link zu einer feinsäuberlichen auflistung und erklärung aller relevanten mountoptionen.
<LetoThe2nd> georgieee: die fstab-seite zeigt direkt zu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Optionen dort wird alles erklärt. sogar plus hinweis für windows-spezifische dateisysteme (was es bei dir ja auch ist). wenn du zu einer der optionen fragen hast, her damit.
<LetoThe2nd> georgieee: aber sich nur beschweren dass dir das wiki nicht gefällt, ist kontraproduktiv. genauso wie "sagt mir einfach welche optionen ich setzen soll" - das weiss nämlich von uns auch keiner.
<LetoThe2nd> georgieee: im zweifelsfall vielleicht einfach mal die standard, wie z.b. "default". meinst du nicht, dass das sinnvoll klingt?
<LetoThe2nd> s/default/defaults/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: georgieee: im zweifelsfall vielleicht einfach mal die standard, wie z.b. "defaults". meinst du nicht, dass das sinnvoll klingt?
<georgieee> Wow, was einem Hilfesuchenden alles passieren und in den Mund gelegt werden kann...
<georgieee> Naja, trotzdem allen Danke, die geholfen haben.
<koegs> georgieee: jetzt mal ernsthaft, hast du dir meinen Link überhaupt angeguckt?
<koegs> da steht fast 1:1 die Zeile, die du brauchst...
<georgieee> koegs: Ich habe mir jeden Link angeguckt
<pog> kann man eigentlich unter Gnome im Nautilius die Rechner direkt einbinden, oder einstellen, dass man sie im LAN automatisch sieht?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FSTAB#Optionen-fuer-nachtraegliches-Einhaengen nur damit wir vom selben Link reden, mehr muss man nicht mehr beitragen
<LetoThe2nd> georgieee: ich lege gar nichts. hast du nun eine frage zu einem der punkte, die in der fstab zeile danach kommen sollen (wenn ja zu welchem, was ist dir nicht klar?) oder willst du dich nur weiter beklagen? dann bin ich nämlich sofort wieder still.
<georgieee> @All ich werde das Fragenstellen absofort einstellen. Ich habe keine weiteren Fragen mehr.
<k1l_> pog: da fehlt ein bischen was an info irgendwie :/
<kn0rki> +Euer Ehren
<pog> k1l_: unter Win dieht man die Rechner und man kann die Ordner freigeben, sodass man einfach auf die DAten eines REchners kommt.
<pog> so muss ich immer zuerst mit IP-Nr rausfinden, dann sshfs
<k1l_> pog: also meinst du mit samba. 
<pog> oder sftp
<pog> was aehliches unter Linux, muss nicht Samba sein. dachte, dass es was unter Gnome gibt.
<k1l_> du kannst dir, wenn du einmal verbunden bist, bookmarks setzen. dann ists nur ein klick. du kannst auch gnome automounten lassen mit gvfs
<pog> unter KDE mag ich mich vage erinnern gab es sowas.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount  pog 
<k1l_> (das wirds unter kde nicht gegeben haben :) )
<pog> ad hoc soll moeglichst schnell sein, ich muss mir das mal anschauen, sodass ich es dann vernueftig anwenden kann.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME
<LetoThe2nd> gabs da nicht mal "giver"?
<k1l_> pog: gvfs ist das, was nautilus auch beim mounten mit der maus benutzt. das kann man wie im artikel beschrieben auch automatisieren
<koegs> wikiiiiiiii
<LetoThe2nd> pog: guckst du: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Giver
<pog> danke fuer die Hinweise, das bringt mich weiter, thanks.
<georgieee> koegs / k1l_ : Das manuelle einhängen hat funktioniert: Fehler liegt also definitiv bei ubuntu.
<k1l_> georgieee: dann erstell oder kommentier einen bug auf launchpad
<Nikki_> Hallo!
<bibear> kann ich irgendwie meine bluetooth geräte, die gekoppelt wurden, wieder löschen?
<k1l> bibear: ja unter einstelungen bei dem applet
<bibear> k1l: da gibts keine "löschen" option
<k1l> bibear: welches ubuntu nutzt du o_O
<bibear> k1l: ah habs gefunden, das minus.. -.-
<bibear> warum steht da nicht einfach "löschen" ? :D
<koegs> erstmal nen "lsb_release -a"
<koegs> innerhalb von 5sec!
<bibear> No LSB modules are available.
<bibear> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bibear> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<bibear> Release:	11.10
<bibear> Codename:	oneiric
<bibear> tja :P
<koegs> zu langsam...
<bibear> koegs: O.o ich lebe nicht nur im irc und mach nebenbei auch andere sachen 
<bullgard6> Banshee 2.2.1 > Podcasts  > Rechtsklick > Podcast hinzufügen > (Neues Dialogfenster »Abonnieren« > (Abonnement-Optionen) > Schaltfläche »Alle Folgen außer der neuesten archivieren« : Wo archiviert Banshee die? 
<LogShed009> test
<Frickelpit> ,tests? LogShed009
<shetlandpony> LogShed009: Client-Tests sollten im allgemeinen Interesse in #test stattfinden. #botwar ist fuer allgemeine Bot-Tests. Nutze #ubuntu-de-bot fuer Fragen zum Bot und zum Fuettern des Infobots. Danke!
<LogShed009> yep
<pog> kann man in Word resp. Openoffice in einer Tabelle Zeilen zusammenlegen? es ist komisch, dass wenn ich mit dem Cursor vor den Zellen bin, dass es sich nicht schwar markiert. 
<ppq> pog: markier beide zeilen, dann gehts irgendwie mit rechtsklick -> zelle -> blub
<ppq> s/zeilen/zellen/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: pog: markier beide zellen, dann gehts irgendwie mit rechtsklick -> zelle -> blub
<pog> wenn ich die Einheit copiert habe, konnte ich zwar eine Einheit ueberschreiben, aber nicht einfuegen...
<ppq> jo, zelle -> verbinden heißt der eintrag.
<pog> ich kann die Einheit mit dem Cursor markeiren. 
<pog> vllt. muss ich es zuerst entbinden, dann wieder verbinden, damit ich es vernueftig copieren kann.
<pog> ich probiere mal weiter...
<ppq> ich versteh noch gar nicht genau, was du da vorhast
<ppq> du willst zwei zeilen einer tabelle verbinden, ja?
<pog> ich hab eine Tabelle mit Eintragen "Projekte" und die Einheit ist in der ersten Zelle nur eine Zelle, in den hinteren einzelne Linien
<ppq> was meinst du mit "einheit"?
<pog> bin am tf
<pog> unter einheit vestand ich ein paar Zeilen, die in der ersten Zelle nur ein Feld ist, und hinten mehrere Zellen hat.
<pog> ich werde versuchen, die Zellen einzeln einfuegen, dann die ersten wieder zusammenlegen.
<pog> na, mit zellen verbinden bekomme ich wieder das Aussehen, wo wie ich moechte.
<pog> kann man in openoffice in einer Tabelle nicht so einfuegen, dass die bestehenden Zeilen nach unten rutschen, nicht dass Inhalte ueberschrieben werden.?
<k1l> pog: das sind alles eher openoffice spezifische fragen. vlt fragst du das besser mal ie jungs direkt
<pog> ja. immerhin hab schon mal einen "Workarround" ist so halt nicht grad praktisch, wenn man nicht die ganze "gruppen" moven kann.
<bullgard6> Wie entlockt man dem Wörterbuch http://packages.debian.org/de/sid/dict-freedict-lat-deu eine Übersetzung?
<k1l> bullgard6: das fragst du wohl besser die debian leute
<bullgard6> hahaha. Das ist identisch mit dem Ubuntu-Paket.
<k1l> dann verlink doch nicht zu debian :/
<k1l> bullgard6: hast du einen wörterbuch client? oder einen wörterbuch server?
<bullgard6> k1l: Ja, klar. "dict".
<bullgard6> '~$ dict errare; No definitions found for "errare"."
<k1l> tjo, mit dict kenn ich mich nicht weiter aus
<bullgard6> ok.
<deem> Wie kann ich denn das TCP Session Limit für eingehende Anfragen erhöhen, so dass ich mehr gleichzeitige Verbindungen haben kann? Ich lese hier einiges über "net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range" und "net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timout" aber ich verstehe den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht. Wäre da nicht ulimit oder tc ne besser Option?
 * bibear geht jetzt im regen frustbiken
<bibear> oh sorry falschen channel
<Oins> Hallo.
<Oins> Der Java Tester von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation liefert ein "Missing Plugin", obwohl ich nach Anleitung installiert habe. Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben?
<LetoThe2nd> Oins: sun oder openjdk?
<Oins> openjdk
<Oins> openjdk-7
<bekks> Oins: 32 oder 64bit Ubuntu?
<Oins> 64bit
<Oins> Sowohl die java.com Seite, als auch die javatester.org sagt mir Missing Plugin
<bekks> 32 oder 64bit Browser?
<dAnjou> 7? 7 is gar nich im repo
<bekks> Nicht raten oder glauben, mit "file" nachprüfen. :)
<LetoThe2nd> lsb_release -a + uname -a -> pastebin :)
<Oins> dAnjou: seit 11.10 schon
<bekks> Oins: Nein. Laut packages.ubuntu.com nicht
<Oins> Beim Browser bin ich mir nicht sicher: 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 Chromium
<dAnjou> bekks: runterscollen
<dAnjou> *+r
<Oins> Laut Hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation schon
<bekks> Ja, so Beta-Kram... -.-
<bekks> Oins: Wie auch immer, nopaste bitte erstmal die geforderten Ausgaben.
<Oins> ok, aber unabhänigg davon. der -6er klappt auch nicht. 
<Oins> ok mom
<Oins> ich schmeiß noch mal kurz runter und mach die 6er drauf
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte erstmal die geforderten Ausgaben.
<Oins> hmm zu spät
<Oins> soll ich nun die 7er nochmal oder 6er drauf machen?
<bekks> Du sollst die geforderten Ausgaben nopasten.
<Oins> http://pastebin.com/Mgg8xMAD
<Bausparfuchs> nabend, ich habe eben eine zweite Festplatte (Sata) in meinen rechner eingebaut, und ein windows drauf installiert. Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ein Livesystem von USB nur bootet, wenn nur eine Platte angeschlossen wird. Sind beide angeschlossen, gibts eine Kernelpanic (unable to mount root fs). Kann dieses Verhalten jemand erklären?
<seere> Bausparfuchs: wie ist der Bootloader bzw. die fstab des Livesystems konfiguriert? Verweist da irgendetwas fest auf z.B. /dev/sdbX?
<Bausparfuchs> seere, nein, overlayfs unf te
<Bausparfuchs> seere, nein, overlayfs unf tempfs
<Bausparfuchs> ich installiere dann halt erstmal den grub neu ohne die zweite platte und nutze dann das normale Ubuntu zum nochmaligen neuschreiben vom Grub, das sollte ja dann so oder so funktionieren
<seere> Bausparfuchs: Du bootest dein Live-System über Grub?
<Bausparfuchs> seere, nein aber ich brauche ja ein livesystem, um davon den grub neu zu schreiben, den ja die windowsinstallation auf der neuen HD überschrieben hat. Also klemm ich die neue HD nochmal ab, kann dadurch den Ubuntu Live-Stick booten, dann zunächst für die "alte" hd den Grub neu schreiben lassen, anschließend die "neue" hd anschließen und dann nochmal vom nicht-live-System den Grub für beide Platten neu schreiben lassen
<whatever_42> hallo wie sieht es mit sound treibern unter dem ubuntu server aus? muss ich die nach laden?
<rigr> huhu..ich hab mal eine frage...wie kann man denn in ubuntu 10.10 den runlevel ändern? zur zeit ist der auf 3 gesetzt, hätte den aber gern auf 5. ich weiß das es früher bei redhat zb unter /etc/initab zu ändern war. nur finde ich nichts dergleichen bei ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> rigr: darf man nach dem grund fragen? oder einfach "weil halt"?
<rigr> aus reiner neugier =)
<rigr> bzw wegen einen grafischen login screen zu bekommen
<LetoThe2nd> rigr: dann ganz global: lies dich in upstart ein.
<rigr> aller klar...danke für die info
<seere> rigr:  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#changing-the-default-runlevel
<rigr> wunderbar..nochmals danke =)
<Antiqua> rigr, standard-rl unter ubuntu und debian ist 2, 3-5 werden imho nicht genutzt. Wobei es dir frei steht, die zu benutzen und mit dem link von seere als default einzustellen :)
<seere> rigr: btw, unter Debian und Ubuntu sind traditionell die Runlevel 2-5 gleich.
<rigr> wenn 2-5 gleich sind...wie bekomme ich denn das hin das der x-server automatisch gestartet wird beim booten?
<rigr> bzw der grafische login screen kommt?
<seere> rigr: mit anderen Worten - Wenn unter bei dir unter Runlevel 2 kein "grafischer Login" ala gdm/lightdm/kdm/xdm/whatever startet, wird ohne Eingriff unter Runlevel 5 auch keiner Starten. Runlevel mit Upstart sind eh nur noch für sysinit legacy Skripte da.
<seere> rigr: indem du gdm/kdm/xdm/lightdm/whateverdm installierst
<rigr> hmm...gnome nicht gleich gdm?
<Antiqua> rigr, welche version? server? oder irgend eine minimalinstallation?
<seere> rigr: nein.
<rigr> hmm..gdm war nicht drauf...grad installiert
<rigr> brb mal booten^^
<dadrc> whatever_42, in den meisten Fällen funktioniert der Sound einfach
<dadrc> Wenn das bei dir nicht so ist, musst du mal ein paar Infos rausrücken.
<whatever_42> z.b.? 
<whatever_42> also was brauchst du
<dadrc> lsb_release -a in einem Pastebin, welche Soundkarte, was genau geht nicht
<whatever_42> lsb_release : http://pastebin.com/stcmZCVK
<whatever_42> sound karte ist eine gute frage ist eine ganz normale onboard karte 
<dadrc> Und du hast garkeinen Sound?
<whatever_42> jetzt wo du mich so direkt fragst muss ich gestehen dass ich es nicht genau weiß da die player die ich bis jetzt getestet habe alle sich über fehlende decoder beklagt haben und deswegen nichts getan haben
<dadrc> whatever_42, welche Codecs fehlen denn? Normalerweise sollte das in der Fehlermeldung stehen
<hudo> hallo, hat jemand unter lucid libreoffice 3.4.4 laufen ?
<dadrc> hudo, wenn du ein Problem hast, einfach beschreiben.
<whatever_42> je nach dem welche datei ich geöffnet habe bei mp3 halt mpeg layer 3 und so weiter
<dadrc> whatever_42, na, das sollte sich doch fixen lassen
<dadrc> Guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs an
<dadrc> Da ist unten eine Liste aller Codecs, die so in den Quellen verfügbar sind
<hudo> hatte vorher 3.3.2 drauf und wollte 3.4.4 einspielen, leider gibts keinen Eintrag im Menue Büro
<dadrc> Installier die mal und probier es dann noch einmal
<whatever_42> ok danke ich melde mich dann wieder
<r0ssi> Moin Moin
<dadrc> Wichtig wären vor allem -good, -ugly, -ffmpeg
<dadrc> hudo, wo nimmst du denn 3.4.4 her?
<hudo> von LiBo Homepage, die debs
<dadrc> Dann haben die wohl keine Startmenüverknüpfungen in ihren Paketen
<dadrc> Option a: Manuell erstellen, Option b: bei denen beschweren ;)
<Haraldo> hudo: Unter Oneiric erstellt die 3.4.4 Einträge unter "Büro".
<pog> warum funkioniert eigentlich das "normale" Clipboard im Open Office nicht? man muss immer explicit Ctr-C machen, wie in Windows.
<Fuchs> kann man konfigurieren
<pog> ah, o.k.
<Fuchs> ich suche nur gerade wo, aber mir war danach, als ginge das
<Fuchs> arg
<hudo> was macht man damit : dpkg: Warnung: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/available«, nahe Zeile 65342 Paket »libreoffice-help-de«:
<hudo>  Feld »Conflicts«, Referenz auf »liblucene2-java«: Fehler in Version: Versionsnummer beginnt nicht mit einer Ziffer
<Fuchs> okay, pasten geht, aber beim Markieren wird nicht geschrieben ...
<jokrebel> hudo: Das ist anicht zufällig die Alpha?
<whatever_42> so also totem macht jetzt die mp3 datei auf nur kommt kein ton raus
<dadrc> whatever_42, und die Datei wird auch abgespielt?
<dadrc> Also, der Balken bewegt sich?
<whatever_42> ja ich habs gerade mit einem video getestet das video sehe ich nur kein ton
<dadrc> Dann ist wahrscheinlich einfach irgendwo die Lautstärke verstellt
<whatever_42> und bei der mp3 datei war das cover angezeigt worden und der balken lief
<whatever_42> kann man die lautstärke über das terminal setzen?
<dadrc> whatever_42, `alsamixer`
<hudo> jokrebel, nein, das ist stabil
<jokrebel> hudo: Welche Ubuntu-Version? Da gibt es grad jede Menge Bugs die gemeldet werden IIRC.
<whatever_42> Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dadrc> whatever_42, dann ist da irgendwas ziemlich seltsam... hast du dir eigentlich mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung angeguckt?
<whatever_42> nein bis jetzt noch nicht
<dadrc> Dann mach das mal bitte, wenn du das selber einmal durchgehst, geht das wahrscheinlich schneller als wenn ich versuche, rauszufinden, was bei dir genau los ist
<dadrc> Wenn du zu irgendwas davon Fragen hast, helfen wir natürlich =)
<whatever_42> jo klar also er sagt er hat eine gefunden eine intel hda
<ExPress> nabend
<dadrc> whatever_42, was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Du hattest was von Intel HDA gesagt, oder?
<whatever_42> ja
<whatever_42> also sagt linux das eine solche drin ist
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA könnte dann auch noch von Interesse sein
<dadrc> Die sind leider, was das Kernelmodul angeht, gerne etwas zickig
<whatever_42> Realtek ALC662 rev1
<ExPress> alsamixer ine konsole 
<ExPress> sudo alsamixer 
<Haraldo> whatever_42: Unter Ubuntuusers im Forum hatte ich da einen Thread, der half mir gut dabei.
<whatever_42> also mit sudo komme ich an den alsamixer ran
<ExPress> jap
<ExPress> wenn du zwei hast kannste die mit F6  aus wählen 
<whatever_42> nein er sagt nur das ich eine intel hda habe mit realtek alc662 rev1
<ExPress> sound neustarten  sudo alsa force-reload
<whatever_42> also master ist ist da aber headphone ist nicht änder bar
<ExPress> sound neustarten  sudo alsa force-reload
<whatever_42> habe ich bereits
<ExPress> ups  sorry 
<whatever_42> wie gesagt die headphone mag er nicht
<ExPress> *zuviel offen  ^^  whatever_42  PCM  speaker  headphone  master  alle hoch erstmal 
<whatever_42> headphone lässt sich ja nicht ändern den rest habe ich auf 90 mindestens hoch gesetzt
<hudo> jokrebel, habe lucid (10.04) LTS
<hudo> problem ist soweit geloest
<positron-42> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine nutzerspezifische crontab-datei abspeichern muss?
<whatever_42> ich lese mal hier weiter
<ExPress> mite pfeitasten kannste das da um stellen 
<hudo> menue eintrag durch mitgeliefertes desktop-integration.deb (hab ich uebersehen9
<whatever_42> nein er tut da gar nichts soviel habe auch bemerkt wie das geht ^^
<hudo> Fehlermeldung in /var/lib/dpkg/available habe ich editiert
<ExPress> sonst keine grafische sound einstellung bei dir da 
<whatever_42> nein ich hab master headphone front front mi surround und noch ein paar weitere die ich alle samt auf mindestens 90 gesetzt habe lediglich headphone weigert sich seinen regler verändern zu lassen
<ExPress> mach mal  sudo alsa force-reload ine kosole * musik player  schließte damit aber auch 
<whatever_42> die hda seite sagte das ich für die 662 ein paar einträger machen soll
<whatever_42> sie meint ich solle in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ein paar parameter nach tragen
<pog> laedt thunderbird bei IMAP immer alle Mails runter? (ich dachte, er wuerde nur die Header runterladen und bei Bedarf die Mails)
<jokrebel> hudo: Hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Heißt das, Dein Problem hat sich erledigt? Oder hast Du nur die Fehlermeldung editiert oder wie?
<ExPress> dann mal los ^^mit nano   *ein kleiner editor  machte das ganze auf 
<whatever_42> bereits getan er startet neu ^^
<hudo> jokrebel, Problem erledigt
<whatever_42> nur hängt er jetzt gerade beim schwarzen bildschirm fest ...
<hudo> wie finde ich heraus zu welchem paket ein Befehl gehoert ?
<whatever_42> kann ich einen verbose boot während des startens einleiten?
<whatever_42> beim mac weiß ich wie das geht bei linux leider nicht
<jokrebel> hudo: apt-cache show oder search vielleicht?
<sdx23> hudo: apt-file find bin/somecommand # oder mittels der online-Paketsuche.
<ExPress> verbose ??
<sdx23> whatever_42: das "quiet" weg und "nosplash" hin, in den Kernelparametern bei Grub.
<sdx23> ,grub2? whatever_42 
<shetlandpony> whatever_42: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<whatever_42> ich will wissen wo er hängen bleibt
<hudo> sdx23, danke, dass ich das immer vergesse, ist ja extra Befehl, das apt-file
<whatever_42> ok gefunden
<whatever_42> er tut das was ich wollte
<ExPress> strg alt und F1   mit strg alt  F7 geht er zurück 
<whatever_42> jetzt startet er wieder
<whatever_42> was jetzt besser ist keine ahnung :D
<ExPress> ist linux eh besser ^^
<whatever_42> joah jetzt kann ich die headphones regulieren habe den ganzen anderen kram von wegen front surround etc weg genommen bekommen und totem kann noch nichts abspielen mal sehen wie es mit dem abspielen über das terminal aussieht
<ExPress> mal inen schwarzen buchse gesteckt  statt der grünen  @ whatever_42 
<whatever_42> es gibt nur grün pink und blau
<ExPress> ok 
<whatever_42> das mainboard ist nicht mehr ganz das jüngste aber er sollte anfangs auch nur backups entgegen nehmen der rest kam erst später
<whatever_42> gelöst
<whatever_42> mehr oder weniger
<ExPress> jetzt kommst ein wackel kontakt ^^
<whatever_42> ich habe mich mal gerade aus jucks direkt per tastatur so direkt angemeldet zack kam mir herbert grönemeyer von totem entgegen
<whatever_42> kann man das irgendwie umgehen? weil es rennen hier zwar keine personen rum denen ich nicht vertraue aber die konsole einfach so offen lassen nun ja
<bekks> log dich halt aus.
<whatever_42> dann ist aber auch der ton wieder weg ^^
<ExPress> ich habe derweil ein etwas grösseres problem mit ein neueres boad asus P7P55-e lx der ist ganze drei tage an gewesen  und jetzt kommt nicht mal das bios  hoch gefahren alles wie  biso  flash batterie länger raus alles hinter mir  immer noch tot  mem test den ram gecheckt  alles i.o.  
<bekks> whatever_42: Ja, dann log dich halt nicht aus.
<DreamThief> dürfte ne pulseaudio problematik sein, whatever_42 
<bekks> ExPress: Wenn der Rechner nicht mal startet hat das herzlich wenig mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<ExPress> is mir klar bekks 
<bekks> ,ot? ExPress 
<shetlandpony> ExPress: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ExPress> aber evl noch wer ein gut tipp  bin für alles dankbar 
<whatever_42> nun ja ich bedanke mich für die hilfe 
<ExPress> immer diese ponyś  *murmel  :) 
<positron-42> guten abend, kann mir jemand erklären, was ich genau tun muss, um ein shellscript in regelmäßigen abständen von cron ausführen zu lassen?
<kn0rki> wie regelmaessig?
<positron-42> alle 15 minuten und beim neustart
<kn0rki> Die manpage "man 5 crontab" schon zur Hilfe genommen?
<k1l> ,cron? positron-42 
<shetlandpony> positron-42, Cron ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> und beim booten nimmt man anacron
<positron-42> auf der wiki-seite von cron steht nicht, wo ich die benutzereigene cron-datei hinlegen soll
<k1l> ähm?
<positron-42> also ich habe die anleitung dort im wiki befolgt: crontab -e und die datei nach dem beispiel angelegt
<positron-42> aber jetzt komme ich nicht weiter
<k1l> positron-42: die cron mit crontab -e öffnen und bearbeiten und speichern
<k1l> ich weiss nicht, was du da noch willst
<positron-42> ja wo denn speichern, dass cron die auch ausführt?
<fif0> Ich programmiere gerade ein gedit plugin und will die Konfiguration, wie empfohlen, mit gsettings abspeichern. Dafuer muss ich eine xml datei anlegen und die in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schema ablegen und anschliessen per root compilieren. Ich habe  die Datei in ~/.local/share/glib-2.0/schema abzulegen damit ich keine root rechte zum installieren brauche. Da Laedt er die Datei allerdings nicht heraus. In welchen Ordner muss ich die Dateien tun, d
<k1l> einfach speichern
<positron-42> in tmp?
<hdp> Nein. Einfach speichern.
<dadrc> positron-42, das macht der Editor dann selber klar
<k1l> ja
<dadrc> Dafür hast du ihn ja mit crontab -e aufgerufen :)
<positron-42> ah, das ist ja intelligent programmiert. mich hat der angezeigte dateiname durchaus irritiert dabei. müssen dann trotzdem noch vollständige pfade zu dem skript angebene werden oder "weiß" er dann, dass sich das auf mein home-verzeichnis bezieht?
<dadrc> Vollständige Pfade sind in Systemskripten generell eine gute Idee
<hdp> Lies dir mal man 5 crontab diesbezüglich durch.
<mariobuntu> weiß jemand ob es unter gnome-shell normal ist das die icons mit erhöter anzahl sich in der favorietenleite verkleinern?
<k1l> mariobuntu: ich würde mal tippen: ja
<k1l> weil kleinere icons: mehr platz für icons
<mariobuntu> k1l, ja danke dir.unter unity wird dann ja gerollt in der leiste.
<k1l> richtig
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-13
<basti> abend. folgendes video (http://www.channelfireball.com/articles/channel-lsv-llm-draft-1/), bzw alle von dieser seite, kann ich mir auf meinem laptop nicht ohne extrem störendes flackern anschauen, wenn ich diese im vollbildmodus abspiele. seltsam ist dabei jedoch, dass wenn ich währenddessen die maus ständig bewege, das video ganz normal abgespielt wird. muss ich mir jetzt ein tool beosrgen, was die maus simuliert, oder wie könnte ich
<basti>  das problem  anderweitig lösen? 
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn? Welche Grafikkarte? Welchen Treiber? Welchen Browser?
<basti> 11.10, firefox,  rest kann ich dir jetzt nicht adhoc sagen
<basti> übrigens ist es kein browserproblem. firefox, opera, chrome - das gleiche
<Siju> sounds nach gfx
<basti> und das heißt für mich? lshw -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802460/
<basti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802463/ <- das relevante 
<basti> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/802463/ <- grafikkarte/treiber,  rest siehe oben
<bullgard6> 'man killall': "Description: killall sends a signal to all processes running any of the specified commands. " Was ist hier gemeint mit »the specified commands«?
<ring0> bullgard6, das kommando, welches du genutzt hast, um das programm zu starten
<bullgard6> ring0: Um welches Programm zu starten? 
<ring0> bullgard6, na, das programm, das du mit killall beenden willst
<bullgard6> ring0: Danke für Deine Kommentare. Ich werde weiter darüber nachdenken.
<ring0> bullgard6, z.b. du startest 'vim', es hängt (weshalb auch immer) und soll beendet werden, du nutzt 'killall vim' um alle instanzen vom programm vim zu beenden
<bullgard6> ring0: Deine Interretation ist verständlich und einleuchtend. --  Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterung und Hilfe!
<ring0> bullgard6, gerne
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen
<koegs> guten morgen
<ghostoverload> problem:  ich habe ein ubuntu 11.10 64bit,  lief supper.  habe dan das mainboard, den arbeitsspeicher und die festplatte ersertz. seit dan suerzt tas teil immer ab :(  follgende 2 "varianten"    bild freeze, geht gar nix,   oder startet plözlich neu.
<ghostoverload> wie finde ich raus, wieso das passiert? 
<ring1> ghostoverload, ich würde in den logfiles anfangen: /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog und anschließend /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ring1> ghostoverload, allerdings würde ich beim austausch von solch essentiellen komponenten unter umständen eine neuinstallation in betracht ziehen. geht im zweifel schneller
<ghostoverload> also im syslog nix auffälliges  zwischen absturz und neustert.
<ghostoverload> Jan 13 01:59:15  udevd[411]: last message repeated 59 times
<ghostoverload> Jan 13 06:13:36 NAS kernel: imklog 5.8.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<ghostoverload> messages find ich nicht :S
<ghostoverload> ich glaub ich versichs mal mit neuinstallation =)
<ghostoverload> aber generel von der art des absturzes,   könnte es der RAM sein?
<Alice-Chodura> hallo, ich hab einen vodafon mobiles internet stick und hab ihn wie bei ubuntu users beschrieben sie Softwarepackete installiert .... jetzt bricht mein komplettes system ab, wenn ich im "vodafone mobile connect" auf verbinden klicke
<ring1> ghostoverload, wenn du den ram testen möchtest, wähle doch mal memtest im grub beim starten aus. wenn dabei kein fehler rauskommt, sollte der ram in ordnung sein
<ring1> ghostoverload, dauert aber ein wenig bis der test durchgelaufen ist
<ghostoverload> ring1, danke für den tip.  bin leider erst wieder haute abend an der maschiene,  werds dan gleich testen.   ja ham 2x 4gb drin, =)
<ghostoverload> "hab"
<Alice-Chodura> rehi
<ghostoverload> gibts ne gute alternative wie ich MSN ins irssi krig ausser bitlbee ? 
<deem> Wie kann ich denn das TCP Session Limit für eingehende Anfragen erhöhen, so dass ich mehr gleichzeitige Verbindungen haben kann? Ich lese hier einiges über "net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range" und "net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timout" aber ich verstehe den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht. Wäre da nicht ulimit oder tc ne besser Option? Hintergrund ist der, dass rsyslog irgendwann zu viele tcp connections aufbaut, da zu viele server der meinung sind, sie müssten ...
<deem> ... gerade jetzt ihre syslog meldungen syncen.
<deem> Mein Virtualbox kann keine Usb-Sticks an meine Windows VM richtig durchreichen. Windows meldet immer nur, dass das Gerät nicht gestartet werden konnte. Mein lokaler User ist Mitglied der Gruppe vboxusers. Habe ich irgendwas vergessen? Bei 11.10 sollte doch nur ein Eintrag in eben dieser Gruppe nötig sein?
<fbausch> deem: ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass das Durchreichen der USB-Sticks nur bei der Virtualbox-Version geht, die man direkt bei virtualbox.org runterladen kann
<fbausch> kann aber auch sein, dass ich das falsch in Erinnerung habe
<deem> fbausch: das hast du richtig in erinnerung. die hab ich auch
<fbausch> deem: dann muss ich da aussteigen, die Version hatte ich noch nie ;)
<bullgard6> 'man kill': "~$ kill 123 543 2341 3453;  Send the default signal, SIGTERM, to all those processes.' Wo ist die Funktion und Wirkung des Signals SIGTERM beschrieben?
<deem> bullgard6: in wikipedia. SIGTERM steht für SIGNAL TERMINATE
<bullgard6> hm
<deem> bullgard6: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGTERM
<seven_> deem: also mein USB funktioniert auch mit der Virtualbox von Ubuntu 11.10. Musste da nix downloaden
<deem> seven_: da muss man eine extension runterladen. die einbinden, den user in die vboxusers gruppe hinzufügen und dann sollte das gehen
<deem> das problem ist ja nicht, dass vbox den nicht durchreicht, sondern dass mein windows den nicht starten kann
<deem> und das auch erst, seit ich 11.10 mit xfce neuinstalliert hab. mit dergleichen vbox version und 10.04 lief das einwandfrei
<LetoThe2nd> drei voraussetzungen gibts für USB im guest a) vbox version von oracle, sprich am besten deren repo einbinden b) das PEUL addon c) mitglied in vboxusers
<deem> LetoThe2nd: sind alle 3 erfüllt. zusätzlich hab ich auch die gasterweiterungen im gast installiert
<geser> bullgard6: man 7 signal ; http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man7/signal.7.html
<koegs> deem, LetoThe2nd: ich vermute ehrlich gesagt ein Windows-Problem dahinter und das Thema in 2 Channels behandeln muss nicht sein
<captain> was genau bedeutet die option -f bei tar?
<Siju> file
<captain> Gerät oder Datei ARCHIV benutzen steht in den manpages
<LetoThe2nd> captain: gerät oder datei - in unterscheidung zu stdin :)
<captain> LetoThe2nd, was ist denn stdin?
<LetoThe2nd> captain: weisst du was ne pipe ist? das | Zeichen auf der kommandozeile?
<LetoThe2nd> captain: in kurzform, du kannst die ausgabe irgendeines anderen befehls direkt von tar verarbeiten lassen ohne erst eine datei anlegen zu müssen
<LetoThe2nd> captain: bzw, tar geht eigentlich davon aus dass es so ist. und mit -f sagst du ihm eben dass es nicht so ist.
<captain> ok, ich glaub ich habs kapiert
<LetoThe2nd> captain: mit google "shell pipe example" oder ähnlichem findest du sicher gefühlte drölf millionen erklärungen :)
<ghostoverload> ich haak da kurz ein =)   versteh ich das richtig, das normalerweise tar nich in ein file sinden in stdout ausgibt?
<LetoThe2nd> ghostoverload: IMHO ja, ohne es jetzt überprüft zu haben
<LetoThe2nd> nach überprüfung: ja, es tut :)
<ghostoverload> ^^   thx.  
<ghostoverload> irgend wie war mir das -f immer selbstverständlich 
<deem> macht das eigentlich sinn, dass tar nach stdout schreibt? ich mein, was soll das da?
<geser> deem: Dateiumleitung oder Pipe
<LetoThe2nd> deem: früher, als tar noch seiner eigentlichen funktion als TapeARchiver nachging war das extrem sinnvoll. du könntest nämlich nach belieben noch nen packer in die pipe stellen oder eben nicht und dann direkt den datenstrom des bandlaufwerkes benutzen
<deem> oh. das liegt weit vor meiner zeit :D
<LetoThe2nd> deem: tja dann.
<captain> und -x holt datein ausm archiv? was amcht tar den ohne die angabe?
<joschi> nichts
<joschi> irgendeine aktion musst du angeben (z. b. c, u, x, t oder eine andere)
<LetoThe2nd> captain: x hat gar nichts mit dem file zu tun. einmal wird archiviert (c), einmal wird de-archiviert bzw. entpackt (x)
<captain> also gibt x nur an, dass tar entpacken soll?
<geser> war nicht vorher der default, dass tar vom Bandlaufwerk liest (/dev/st0 oder so)?
<LetoThe2nd> captain: genau.
<LetoThe2nd> captain: wenn du manpages-de installierst wird da alles auch auf deutsch erklärt für dich :)
<captain> LetoThe2nd, die hab ich mir ja grad angeschaut, aber daraus wurde mir nciht geanz ersichtlich, wieso diese angaben gemacht werden müssen
<bullgard6> geser, deem Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
<joschi> captain: weil du tar damit sagst, was es machen soll und auf welches "ziel" es diese aktion ausführen soll.
<captain> und mit -z gibt man an, dass es sich um gzip handelt?
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: manpages-de sind in der regel leider unterirdisch. dann lieber english und halbwegs verständlich und aktuell
<deem> captain: oder mit -j dass es bzip2 ist
<joschi> captain: ja, -z involviert transparent gzip
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: noja, für die grossen, bekannten programme gehts schon einigermassen.
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: für die großen, bekannten programme braucht man aber auch eher selten die manpage. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: warum übersetzen wir dann gerade die von tar? *SCNR*
<joschi> point taken
<captain> und wird automatisch ein ordner beim entpacken erstellt?
<joschi> captain: nein. nur was im tar-archiv drin ist
<captain> ok und nach dem pfad zum archiv, gibt man den pfad an wo es hin entpackt werden soll?
<joschi> captain: nein. das machst du mit -C
<joschi> captain: lies doch einfach mal die manpage in ruhe durch
<joschi> da gibt es auch beispiele…
<captain> muss -C dann vor dem Pfad angegeben werden, wo es hin entpackt werden soll?
<geser> wäre sinnvoll. woher sonst sollte tar wissen das dieser Pfad zum Parameter -C gehört?
<ppq> ich wechsel immer mit 'cd' in das zielverzeichnis und entpacke dort das archiv ganz normal mit xzfv bzw. xjvf, finde ich persönlich einfacher
<ppq> s/fv/vf/
 * LetoThe2nd lässt z oder j beim entpacken immer weg, xvf reicht, und tar erkennts dann automatisch
<ppq> til ^ :)
<speckmade> Leute - was ist das denn für ein Zustand mit diesem Unity - wie starte ich denn überhaupt bequem meine installierten Anwendungen, wenn sie nicht grade links in der Leiste sind?
<ppq> speckmade: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: gern genommen: 1x windowstaste -> die ersten paar buchstaben tippen -> autocomplete -> enter -> fertig
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: oder halt in der dash ablegen ;)
<speckmade> dash ist die neue Mac-OS-Leiste links?
<LetoThe2nd> sozusagen
<speckmade> wenn ich den Namen nicht auswendig hab' oder nicht tippen will - ich habe da normalerweise bei mir bekannten Systemen eine Möglichkeit, mich hierarchisch durchzuhangeln zu meiner gewünschten Software - in einem nett geordneten Menü zum Beispiel.
<speckmade> Gibt's da jetzt echt nurnoch eine große Wühltruhe?
<speckmade> und das soll jetzt der Fortschritt zu mehr Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Einsteigerfreundlichkeit sein?
<speckmade> ist ja grausig!
<k1l> speckmade: auf "weitere anwendungen" klicken?
<k1l> mensch gott, du bist doch nicht 1 jahr alt
<k1l> speckmade: und nur zum rummeckern bist du hier falsch!
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: nur so... wir sind der support, nicht die meinungsabladestelle. die ist auf launchpad, bzw. bei den entwicklern.
<speckmade> Tut mir leid - meine erste Affektreaktion ist nu helt schon Frust.
<k1l> oben rechts noch auf "suchergebnisse filtern" und dann hsat du auch ein menü
<speckmade> ja - "mehr Anwendungen" - und dann "Installiert" - und dann habe ich nur einen großen Topf...
<k1l> speckmade: lies meinen letzten satz
<speckmade> ich versteh' nicht..?
<speckmade> ein zusätzlichens Problem scheint hier grade zu sein, dass meine neuinstallierte Software eben nichtmal über die Suchfunktion oder die Autovervollständigung auftaucht.
<speckmade> normalerweise gibt mir mein Alt-F2-Dialog wenigstens eine Rückmeldung, wenn der Name volständig ist oder so.
<k1l> speckmade: du machst die dash auf, klickst auf "mehr anwendungen" dann oben rechts in der dash auf "suchergebnisse filtern" und zack hast du da auch m,enü kategorien wie früher
<k1l> speckmade: alt+f2 gibts immernoch, sieht nur anders auf
<speckmade> das mit dem Menü klingt ja gut...
<speckmade> Alt-F2 war auch meine Lösung in der Hilflosigkeit - funktioniert nur schlechter als früher, wie gesagt.
<speckmade> ja - jetzt kann ich das nachvollziehen mit dem "Menü"! - das ist schonmal gut - aber auch deutlich komplizierter als früher.
<speckmade> tut mir ja leid, dass ihr das jetzt abkriegt...
<k1l> speckmade: mir tut es nicht leid, das maß ist gleich voll.
<speckmade> k1l: sorry - nu nimm's nicht so persönlich. Ich bin dankbar für Deine Hilfestellungen.
<matze> hallo, ich habe hier ein laptop mit dual boot system (ubuntu 64 bit und windows 7 64 bit) stehen, das ist nach der uu.de wiki dualboot verschlüsselung anleitung ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#simple-Variante-ohne-manuelle-Schritte ) mit truecrypt als bootloader verschlüsselt. das windows bootet ganz normal, beim ubuntu kommt er nur bis in grub und dort funktionieren nur noch die memtest einträge, wenn ich ub
<matze> untu starten will, wird der bildschirm kurz schwarz und der laptop startet neu. es wird grub2 verwendet und das hat alles lange zeit funktioniert. auch der wiederherstellungsmodus funktioniert nicht. Irgendjemand ne Idee?
<Nalkem> ciao
<deem> matze: warum verwendest du nicht truecrypt für windows und dm-crypt für linux? funktioniert sehr gut, hab ich bei mir auch in benutzung
<matze> deem, für linux hab ich die ubuntu lvm verschlüsselung bei der installation benutzt, glaube das ist dm-crypt
<deem> matze: gut. was da nicht steht ist, dass der grub auf die partition installiert werden muss, auf der dein /boot von ubuntu liegt
<deem> die anleitung scheint fehlerhaft zu sein, dann so kann das nicht funktionieren. der truecrypt bootloader überschreibt den grub
<deem> oder aber die verwneden ein unverschlüsseltes ubuntu
<matze> deem, wie gesagt, das war schonmal so installiert und lief auch längere zeit sauber, das was du meinst hab ich beachtet ;) das problem war scheinbar irgendein update und jetzt bootet er halt nicht mehr.
<matze> ich bräuchte ne anleitung wie ich grub mit ner live cd repariert bekomme und wie ich da vorher das verschlüsselte dm-crypt eingebunden bekomme
<deem> ich hab hier bei mir windows 7 64.bit mit truecrypt und ubuntu 11.10 mit dm-crypt. der truecrypt bootloader liegt im mbr und grub auf /dev/sda3 auf meiner /boot partition
<deem> wenn ich bei truecrypt esc drücke springt er mir automatisch in den grub
<matze> deem, so ist das bei mir auch ;) nur grub ist kaputt gegangen
<deem> wenn du dm-crypt hast solltest du nach luks suchen.
<deem> der befehl zum mounten einer verschlüsselten partition lautet imo luksopen
<LetoThe2nd> jo, im sinne von man cryptsetup :)
<deem> matze: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX2 lukslvm 
<deem> ist eine zeile aus einer anleitung im wiki
<deem> matze: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln?highlight=dm%20crypt <-- hier ist die manuell installation beschrieben. da steht zb auch "Sollte parallel Windows installiert und mit TrueCrypt verschlüsselt worden sein, wird GRUB in die Boot-Partition /dev/sdX1 anstelle des MBRs installiert. Das wird im Installations-Punkt 7 unter "Erweitert" eingestellt. Dort wird anstelle von hd0 die Boot-Partition ausgewählt. GRUB erscheint dann, ...
<deem> ... sobald  Esc im Truecrypt-Bootloader gedrückt wird."
<koegs> deem: wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hab ich matze das damals genau so erklärt
<deem> koegs: ach der war schonmal hier?
<deem> koegs: wenn er das damals genau so gemacht hat, sollte das kein kunststück sein und laufen
<deem> bei mir tut das schon 1 1/2 jahre so mit verschiedenen windows und ubuntu versionen
<koegs> ich weiß nicht mehr ob er das war, aber vor ner weile hatte jemand genau nach diesem setup gefragt und erst ein wenig mit dem verständnis schwer getan
<koegs> aber helfen kann ich trotzdem nicht, musste noch nie reparieren
<deem> wenn man das ein paar mal gemacht hat ist das eigentlich ganz easy :D
<matze> koegs, gut möglich, aber ich glaube wir haben damals an einander vorbei geredet, weil ich ne beta benutzt habe und du das nicht wusstest ;)
<deem> wenn die partition mit cryptsetup erstmal offen ist, kann man den rest behandeln, als wäre es ein unverschlüsseltes system. das lässt sich genauso chrooten wie jedes andere
<matze> deem, ja installiert hab ich das auch schon öfters nur repariert nicht ;)
<koegs> matze, danke für den hinweis, werd dran denken bei dir das nächste mal genauer zu fragen was du eigentlich nutzt
<matze> deem, danke, genau das ding mit dem befehl hab ich gesucht... sorry dass ich das etwas unklar formuliert hab, irgendwie hab ich hier im channel immer pech mit den formulierungen 
<deem> matze: wenn nur der grub kaputt ist bootest du ne livecd, öffnest das dm-crypt, mountest, chrootest und installierst den grub in die /bot partition. fertig
<matze> also wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, boote ich mit ner live-cd benutze den cryptsetup befehl und repariere danach ganz normal grub?
<matze> deem, du warst wohl schnelle ;) danke
<deem> ,np? matze 
<deem> >_> blödes p0ny
<matze> dann noch ein 2. problem, auf nem anderen system (11.10 64bit) hab ich das problem, dass ich über die buttons nicht mehr herunterfahren kann, also "oben rechts, aufs einstellunsgrad, da dann auf herunterfahren" bewirkt rein gar nichts, "shutdown -h now" funktioniert tadellos, ich hatte auch das schon mal gefragt, damals hatte irgendwer gesagt, es könnte daran liegen, dass ich vorher "sudo nautilus" benutzt habe, dies kann ich aber mit
<matze> tlerweile definitv ausschließen, auch nach nem neustart und ohne irgendwas zu benutzen, klappt das herunterfahren nicht
<f31n> hey, ich hab endlich mein system auf ubuntu 10.10 upgegradet und komm in meinen rechner nicht mehr rein :) bzw kann nicht mehr booten - bisher hatte ich den fehler "error the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found" was leicht zu beheben war durch nen simplen befehl "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb" zu meinem system ich verwend ein software raid, nur die boot partition ist kein raid
<f31n> jetzt komm ich zwar in den grub nur kann ich noch immer nicht booten - die fehlermeldung lautet "no loaded kernel"
<f31n> könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
<matze> ich bins nochmal, hab jetzt mal auf dem laptop von vorhin mit der dual boot eine live cd gestartet und woltle nun "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda6 lukslvm" machen, bekomme aber den fehler: "Device /dev/sda6 is not a valid LUKS device
<matze> ich will die chroot reperaturmethode benutzen, muss ich es erst mounten oder erst cryptsetup machen?
<matze> oder ganz zu vorher in die chroot umgebung wechseln?
<fbausch> matze: die Fehlermeldung sagt doch, dass auf /dev/sda6 anscheinend gar kein verschlüsseltes LVM liegt
<matze> fbausch, ja das wundert mich auch gerade... mit fdisk zeigt er mit auf sda6 an, dass dort ein "Linux LVM" ist
<fbausch> ist es verschlüsselt oder nur ein LVM?
<matze> ich war mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass es verschlüsselt ist... 
<matze> wenn es nur ein lvm ist, binde ich das einfach per mount ein?
<koegs> die vorgehensweise ist normalerweise Crypt-Device -> LVM -> / + Swap, daneben noch ein /boot
<fbausch> mach mal 'sudo vgchange -ay'
<DreamThief> Man kann aber mit etwas dumm anstellen auch das einzelne lv verschlüsseln anstatt die einzelnen pvs einer vg... :x
<matze> sudo: vgchange: command not found
<fbausch> installier mal lvm2 und führe das noch mal aus
<koegs> DreamThief: ja, wenn man die reihenfolge nicht beachtet, das sind die, die dann hier immer fragen warum sie ihr passwort 2x eingeben müssen :)
<fbausch> ,lvm? matze 
<fbausch> wo ist das Pony? ;)
<DreamThief> Pony ist tot.
<DreamThief> Wir arbeiten an einem Ersatz.
<matze> koegs, pw musste definitiv nicht 2x eingegeben werden
<koegs> matze: das war auch nicht an dich gerichtet
<DreamThief> <-auch ein matze btw ;)
<matze> DreamThief, ;)
<MarkusH> matze: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no
<matze> vgchange ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405067
<fbausch> matze: jetzt müsstest du /dev/mapper/lvm mounten können
<matze> fbausch, einfach "mount /dev/mapper/lvm" oder?
<fbausch> du musst noch das Ziel angeben
<fbausch> z.B. /mnt/
<matze> arg mein ich ja..  sry
<matze> mount: Gerätedatei /dev/mapper/lvm existiert nicht
<fbausch> was sagt ls /dev/mapper ?
<matze> "control lvm-root"
<MarkusH> matze: nein, /dev/mapper/lvm ist deine volume group, dev/mapper/lvm-root ist dein pv
<MarkusH> s/pv/lv
<fbausch> ah, verdammt, ja
<MarkusH> also sudo mount /dev/mapper/lvm-root /mnt
<matze> jo, da kommt: "mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp "crypto_LUKS"
<matze> ist also ein crypto und kein reines lvm
<MarkusH> dann cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/lvm-root luks
<MarkusH> dann nochmal die ausgabe von   ls /dev/mapper    sehen lassen, bitte
<MarkusH> das erste natürlich mit sudo ;)
<matze> jetzt klappts..
<MarkusH> leg dir dazu einfach ein skript in ~/bin/ an ;)
<f31n> wie kann ich mit einer live cd ein raid mounten?
<matze> ausgabe: ls /dev/mapper ist: "control luks lvm-root"
<MarkusH> dann kannst du jetzt /dev/mapper/luks mounten
<MarkusH> sollte zumindest :D
<matze> d.h. ich kann jetzt mit dem grub reparieren anfangen, so wie hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<MarkusH> mounte mal testeshalber das luks device
<MarkusH> also sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks /mnt
<matze> klappt, gibt zumindest keinen fehler
<MarkusH> schau einfach nach, was dir ls /mnt sagt
<matze> und wenn ich dann ein "ls /mnt" mache, sieht das von dern ordner her gut aus
<matze> also ist alles drin was ein ubuntu haben sollte, so wie ich das aufn ersten blick sehe
<MarkusH> oder ob mount -l dir einen eintrag anzeigt
<matze> mount -l gibt ne ganze menge aus, pasten?
<MarkusH> dann übergebe ich jetzt wieder an die anderen.
 * MarkusH fasst grub2 nicht an :D
<MarkusH> matze: ne
<MarkusH> nicht pasten
<matze> kk, danke MarkusH 
<MarkusH> du sagtest ja bereits, dass ls /mnt gut aussieht
<MarkusH> matze: np
<matze> also an alle: wenn ich jetzt hiernach vorgehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<matze> nehme ich dann anstatt von /dev/sdX  einfach /mnt???
<deem> matze: dein grub muss in die /boot partition von ubuntu
<matze> also "grub-install /mnt/boot" oder? denkt dran, dass ich dualboot und so habe ;)
<DreamThief> matze: grub installiertn man ins blockdevice, nicht in die gemountete partition, die auf dem blockdevice liegt.
<DreamThief> nein ...
<DreamThief> nicht /mnt/boot
<deem> DreamThief: nein. das ist ein sonderfall
<DreamThief> deem: weil?
<deem> DreamThief: wenn du windows mit truecrypt und ubuntu mit verschlüsselung hast muss grub in die partition
<deem> sonst bootet es nicht
<DreamThief> ja, richtig
<DreamThief> trotzdem ist mn falsch.
<deem> das ja
<DreamThief> mnt
<deem> achso. hatte das falsch gelesen was du da geschrieben hattest :D
<DreamThief> ist die boot partition innerhalb oder ausserhalb des lvms
<DreamThief> ?
<deem> sollte ausserhalb sein, da man das lvm normalerweiße in den crypt packt
<deem> den/das crypt*
<matze> soll ich mal sudo fdisk -l pasten? so wie ich das sehe ist es dann auf sda5, was nciht verschlüsselt ist
<deem> matze: mach mal
<DreamThief> sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 wäre dann richtig, wenn deine aussage stimmt
<matze> DreamThief, so hab ich das auch noch im kopf, aber ich will jetzt nix kaputt machen und paste das erst nochmal ;)
<matze> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/4050072/
<DreamThief> Paste Nummer 4050072 konnte nicht gefunden werden
<deem> matze: Paste Nummer 4050072 konnte nicht gefunden werden
<DreamThief> ^^
<matze> sry, typo  : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405072/
<DreamThief> gib ihm.
<DreamThief> mein befehl passt.
<matze> öhm: "/usr/bin/grub-probe: Fehler: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<DreamThief> lol
<DreamThief> du nix lesen anleitung? ;)
<DreamThief> da steht...
<DreamThief> hm
<DreamThief> moment
<DreamThief> hast du die bootpartition auch gemountet?
<f31n> wenn ich in der chroot umgebung bin hab ich da keinen zugriff auf andere festplatten?
<DreamThief> also hast du alle schritte aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD durchgeführt?
<matze> DreamThief, mit "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot"???
<DreamThief> ja
<deem> f31n: lies mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot das wird das sehr gut erklärt
<DreamThief> man sollte alle partitionen, die man normal über die fstab mountet, dann auch manuell mounten, allerdings unterhalb von /mnt
<DreamThief> f31n: gute idee
<matze> wenn ich danach wieder sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 mache kommt der gleiche fehler wie eben muss ich dann evtl. sudo grub-install /mnt/boot machen?
<DreamThief> wobei
<DreamThief> es führt auch nur nach chroot für live cd
<DreamThief> und da sind wir auch bereits
<deem> DreamThief: der link war von mir :P
<DreamThief> ach
<DreamThief> kacke, das kommt davon, wenn man auf so vielen displays nicht richtig hin schaut
<deem> :P
<DreamThief> :-O
<DreamThief> *schäm*
<matze> also muss ich jetzt noch die chroot schritte machen und danach erst grub-install oder?
<DreamThief> ja.
<deem> matze: du kannst auch ein "grub-install /dev/sda5 --boot-directory=/mnt/boot" versuchen
<DreamThief> hmmmm
<DreamThief> deem: ja, das könnte auch gehen.
<matze> deem, da kommt dann diese warnung mit blocklisten...
<DreamThief> welche warnung?
<matze> die gleiche wie hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3236927/
<matze> wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere ging das mit dem --force recht gut oder?
<natoka> hi
<DreamThief> äh
<DreamThief> stop
<deem> matze: die meldung kannst du ignorieren. das muss man leider in kauf nehmen, wenn man das setup so wählt
<DreamThief> der letzte beitrag in dem thread klingt spassig.
<DreamThief> "Ich habe mit der installation von grub in sda5 über --force den Anfangsbereich der Partition zerschossen."
<DreamThief> windows mit truecrypt krätze ist ätzend.
 * deem hat da noch nie ein --force gebraucht
<matze> deem, ohne --force macht aber grub-install gar nichts oder versteh ich das falsch?
<DreamThief> matze: ich sags mal so
<deem> matze: bei mir ging das ohne --force
<DreamThief> ich gebe keine garantie dafür, dass das glatt geht
<DreamThief> es könnte auch sein, dass danach deine bootpartition schrott ist
<matze> was hab ich denn sonst für möglichkeiten? im schlimmsten fall kann ich das linux immer noch nicht booten und windows läuft oder nicht?
<DreamThief> japp.
<matze> ahja dann ändert sich an dem aktuellen status ja eh nix, und wenn keiner ne bessere idee hat, dann werde ich jetzt einfach mal nach dem motto: no risk no fun das ganze durchziehen   oder hat jemand ne bessere idee?
<equivoc> hi
<deem> matze: steht bei dir denn, dass er die installation verweigert oder steht da nur, dass blocklisten eine schlechte idee wären?
<equivoc> wie kann ich ubuntu installionen für neue maschinen vorkonfigurieren?
<equivoc> für neue kollegen zB
<matze> deem, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405077
<vectory> ,remaster?
<deem> vectory: das pony ist tot
<LetoThe2nd> equivoc: z.b. remastersys
<vectory> ich sehe
<deem> matze: naja. versuchs mal mit --force. im schlimmstenfall musst du deine boot partition wieder flicken
<equivoc> LetoThe2nd: klasse, dank
<deem> matze: du bist da ja aber im chroot?
<matze> deem, kk, ist in arbeit..
<deem> das sieht nämlich so aus, aös wärst du im live system wenn du den befehl ausführst
<matze> deem, argh das war doch das was ich oben gefragt habe und du dann meintest ich könnte es stattdessen auch so probieren...
<matze> also dann geh ich doch erst mal in chroot
<deem> ich dachte du wärst da schon im chroot
<matze> deem, also um nicht noch mehr missverständnisse zu haben, ich mache dann ab hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD#Zusaetzliche-Schritte weiter?
<deem> matze: wenn das nicht schon gemountet ist, dann ja
<matze> deem, klappt alles bis auf sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash ausgabe ist: "chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: Fehler im Format der Programmdatei
<matze> was ist das denn nun schon wieder, langsam dreh ich ja auch durch
<LetoThe2nd> klingt verdächtig nach 32b/64b :)
<matze> LetoThe2nd, oh nooooo  du hast recht, verdammter mist, d.h. ich fang nochmal am anfang an oder?
<LetoThe2nd> matze: jep.
<matze> verdammt
<LetoThe2nd> matze: selber schuld, von a bis z :)
<matze> LetoThe2nd, ja da hast du recht
<matze> das schlimme ist, eig bin ich grad zu demotiviert um nochmal neu anzufangen, aber wenn ichs jetzt nicht mache, weis ich das nächste mal wieder nicht wie ich anfangen muss
<matze> wo sind denn die logs vom channel hingeraten? früher waren die mal auf ubuntu-eu.org was ja nur noch ne weiterleitung ist
<deem> matze: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<matze> deem, danke, wäre im topic (so wie früher) evtl. ganz praktisch
<deem> matze: guter vorschalg. ich gebs weiter ;)
<whatever_42> gibt es eine taste mit der ich grub beim start erzwingen kann?
<deem> whatever_42: ich glaube das war esc
<natoka> whatever_42: kommt darauf an, siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ghostoverload> ich möchte mal meein RAM etwas belasten. wie mach ich das am besten? 
<natoka> whatever_42: kurz zusammengefasst entweder shift oder esc
<natoka> ghostoverload: memtestx86
<whatever_42> esc hat geholfen danke
<natoka> ghostoverload: d.h. memtest86+ mittlerweile ...
<natoka> ghostoverload: wobei dazu musst du die maschine rebooten und das memtest86 image booten
<whatever_42> was war nochmal die alternative zu quiet in grub?
<whatever_42> also wenn ich will das er im verbose modus startet
<k1l> whatever_42: quiet rausnehmen
<whatever_42> ja da gab es gestern noch ein zweites welches auch für einen "leisen" start sorgt
<natoka> ghostoverload: und ein ganzer speichertest kann schon mal laenger dauern, abhaengig vom speicher und speicherdurchsatz, cpu, etc. 
<ghostoverload> natoka: gibts auch was, das ich direkt aus dem system benutzen kann ?
<k1l> ghostoverload: macht doch keinen sinn, oder? dein system braucht den doch
<ghostoverload> klar, aber möchte mal sehen wie es läuft bei einer höhen belastung
<natoka> ghostoverload: machst du performance tests?
<natoka> ghostoverload: dann ist memtester (unter linux) auch falsch ...
<k1l> beaver74: schau ins handbuch vom board :)
<ghostoverload> natoka: in die richtung.  ich hatte heute morgen problee mit dem system,  freez, absturz usw. jetz hab mal auf defekten ram getipt,  hab jetz einen rausgenommen, und läuft nur noch mit 4gb, 
<k1l> ghostoverload: mach da einfach über ancht nen memtest
<k1l> bei allem anderen kann da auch von woanders zuviel fehlerquelle reinspielen
<ghostoverload> k1l: ok, wers mal testen. 
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach mal in die logs gucken, ob da nicht was anderes das problem verursacht hat
<ghostoverload> solte ja eigentlich kein roblem sein mit 2x4 gb soa-dimm auf ubuntu 11.10 46bit ?
<k1l> nein, von der architektur nicht, aber bei hardware gibt es inkompaktibilitäten und schäden. aber das ist kein ubuntu problem
<sysdef> k1l: er meinte sicher 64bit ;p
<ghostoverload> laut mainboard manual sind die ram kompatibel
<ghostoverload> eh, ja :D  
<k1l> sysdef: das habe ich mal frei so interpretiert :)
<natoka> ghostoverload: kannst ja memtester unter linux oder memtest86+ (mit boot) verwenden
<natoka> ghostoverload: memtester unter linux hat den nachteil, dass du einige parameter richtig setzen musst
<natoka> ghostoverload: vorteil von memtester ist, dass du auf dem fertig initialisierten system tests durchfuehrst, das kann manchmal einen unterschied machen
<natoka> ghostoverload: also im endeffekt von der bedienung ist memtest86+ leichter
<ghostoverload> natoka: ich glaub ich lass es erstmal beim boot durchlaufen.  falls ich dan noch immer probleme hab, schau ich noch mal =)
<natoka> ghostoverload: und solange er dir die fehler findet auch ok
<natoka> ghostoverload: wenn er das nicht tut, dann noch mit memtester nachtesten
<natoka> ghostoverload: beides ist per paket installierbar
<ghostoverload> natoka: cool, danke.  mach das heut abend noch 
<natoka> ghostoverload: memtest86+ musst du aber eventuell manuell in den bootloader einkonfigurieren
<KojiroAK> Jemand einen Tipp, wie man Tapping bei ALPS-Touchpads unter Natty Xubuntu deaktivieren kann?
<KojiroAK> Synclient und Syndaemon wollen nicht so recht.
<levu> ich hab ein usb headset und ne interne soundkarte, wie kann ich ton unter beiden gleichzeitig ausgeben?
<LetoThe2nd> levu: schau mal in den einstellungen von pulse (notfalls googlen), man kann ein pseudoausgangsdevice aktivieren das dann an alle weitergibt
<levu> LetoThe2nd: ne, das gibts hier nicht (hab auf meinem netbook geguckt, da gibts das, aber aufm PC nicht)
<LetoThe2nd> levu: und die beiden unterscheiden sich... wie?
<levu> LetoThe2nd: mein netbook hat maverick und aufm PC oneiric :P
<LetoThe2nd> levu: hmkay. spontan keine idee dann
<C-A-M> nabend, kann man mit bluefish dateiübergreifend nach etwas suchen, und wenn ja wie ? ich find das einfach nicht
<redkiwi_> bluefish der html editor? suchen mit strg+f und bei bereich "alle offenen dateien auswählen" geht nicht?
<C-A-M> jop, ist der editor
<C-A-M> aha, muss ich also vorher alle dateien ofnen vorher
<C-A-M> dacht zb nen ordner anklicken und darin nach etwas suchen
<C-A-M> dein vorschlag funktioniert soweit, jedoch hilft mir das gerade leider nicht weil sich das gesuchte irgendwo versteckt nur nicht da wo man es eigentlich vermutet weshalb ich alles durchsuchen lassen wollte
<sdx23> grep hilft.
<C-A-M> grep sacht mir leider gerade garnix
<redkiwi_> grep, find, etc. oder einfach das Gnome Programm "Nach Dateien suchen"
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/grep
<sdx23> (find sucht nicht in Dateien)
<redkiwi_> sdx23: doch
<C-A-M> aha, vielen dank, werde ich mir durchlesen
<sdx23> redkiwi_: ach? Na dann zeig mal her, wie du das machst...
<redkiwi_> C-A-M: 1. gnome-search-tool starten  2. Weitere Einstellungen auswählen  3. Enhält den Text:
<C-A-M> Danke, suche läuft
<redkiwi_> sdx23: sry! da hatte wohl irgendwie die find.exe von windows im kopf
<basti> abend. folgendes video (http://www.channelfireball.com/articles/channel-lsv-llm-draft-1/), bzw alle von dieser seite, kann ich mir auf meinem laptop nicht ohne extrem störendes flackern anschauen, wenn ich diese im vollbildmodus abspiele. seltsam ist dabei jedoch, dass wenn ich währenddessen die maus ständig bewege, das video ganz normal abgespielt wird.  nutze ubuntu 11.10, firefox, grafikkarte Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 mit
<basti>  treiber i915. danke!
<redkiwi_> basti: probier mal unity-2d. könnte am compiz liegen.
<basti> ok, werde ich mal testen. bis gleich
<basti> redkiwi_, schon viel besser, flackert aber immer noch ab und an. und: jetzt sind natürlich die einstellungen für die "taskbar" links verschwunden. hatte zB die icon größe und das verhalten der leiste geändert. ginge das auch irgendwie bei unity-2d?
<ghostoverload> abend,,  bin wieder da =)
<ghostoverload> ne frage zum memtest+     wen unten steht    pass complete, no errors.   ist der nun durch?
<guntbert> ghostoverload: 1 mal, ja
<ghostoverload> guntbert: lässt man den normalerweise mehrfach durchlaufen?
<bekks> ghostoverload: Man lässt Ihn normalerweise 24-48h laufen.
<ghostoverload> bekks:  ,  ok,,, krass =)
<ghostoverload> reichen für ein "brauchbares" ergebnis, auch so 4 -5  stunden?
<guntbert> ghostoverload: es sei denn, du hast es "nur so" einmal probiert, ohne Verdachtsgründe
<ghostoverload> durchaus verdachtsgründe,,,  spontane restarts und freezes,,
<ghostoverload> bestehendes system,  mainboar, ram und HD wurten getauscht. 
<ghostoverload> dann las ich den sicher mal bis morgen laufen.
<guntbert> ghostoverload: in dem Fall ist ein Durchlauf sicher zu wenig um defekten speicher auszuschließen
<ghostoverload> guntbert: wie lange würdest dus empfehlen um sicher zu sein?
<bekks> 24-48h.
<guntbert> ghostoverload: hör auf bekks 
<seere> Das dumme ist, das man sich auf memtest nur verlassen kann,  wenn es eine Fehler meldet. Speicher der aus Sicht von memtest ok ist kann durchaus defekt sein. BTST. 
<bekks> seere: "BTST" ist was?
<seere> Been There,  Seen That. 
<seere> Im Sinne von: ist mir so passiert
<seere> Knapp 2 Tage memtest haben den defekten DIMM eben nicht gefunden.  Trial and Error dann schon. 
<ghostoverload> ok danke,,   ich werd den demfall bis montag mal durchlaufen lassen.
<redkiwi_> basti: unity-2d verwendet Metacity als Fenstermanager. VSync funktioniert nicht und deshalb kommt es zu tearing "flackern". unity (3D) verwendet Compiz, dort funktioniert VSync, aber es gibt immer wieder Probleme mit Vollbildprogrammen.
<yan_nick> moin
<yan_nick> wie kriege ich auf der shell den aktuellen ordnernamen heruas?
<yan_nick> cd /var/www/test --> ich brauche nun test
<bekks> basename `pwd`
<yan_nick> bekks: danke! wo ist der unterschied zwischen basename `pwd` und basename 'pwd'
<bekks> yan_nick: Probier es aus.
<f31n> hey, wie kann ich, wenn ich eine neue schriftart installiert hab, die mir nicht passt weil die konsole nun unleserlich ist löschen bzw zurücksetzten?
<Frickelpit> f31n: vermutlich auf dem gleichen weg wie beim einstellen
<ppq> f31n: kommt auf deine desktopumgebung an. kde hat einen virtuellen ordner fonts://, da kann man die schriftarten einfach als datei löschen
<f31n> tjo wenn das nicht schon so lange her wäre, ist das ein sehr weiser rat Frickelpit
<ppq> wenn du das manuell irgendwohin kopiert hast, löschs halt...
<f31n> ppq: in dem fall leider gnome, ich glaub ich habs runtergeladen und dann über die gnome settings irgendwie installt ... hm
<f31n> nur irgendwie find ich das nicht mehr ... wird also cli gewesen sein ... :(
<Frickelpit> vielleicht findeste mit history noch einen hinweis
<Cyber1005> huhu, habe das problem das ich moonlight nicht als xpi unter ocelot installieren kann. gibts da ne lösung?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das lässt sich nicht unter Nicht-Windows installieren.
<Cyber1005> naja moonlight ist doch für ubuntu gemacht worden das asson
<Cyber1005> addon
<Cyber1005> in der paket liste steht es ja drin im wikki
<bekks> Ach, du meinst dieses Mono-Dings.
<Cyber1005> dieses plugin von silverlight bloss für ubuntu
<bekks> Silverlight != Moonlight.
<Cyber1005> ja
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu genau hast Du? Welchen Firefox genau?
<bekks> Was ist die Fehlermeldung bei der Installation?
<Cyber1005> wen ich es von der hersteller seite drauf machen will sagt es mir immer mit firefox 9 geht es nicht. 
<bekks> Dann wende Dich vertrauensvoll an den Hersteller :)
<Cyber1005> hm aus den rpa wird es auch nicht gehn oder?
<bekks> Was ist ein rpa?
<Frickelpit> bekks: ppa mit rpm *scnr*
<Cyber1005> shit, meine von der ubuntu quelle wird es nicht gehn oder?
<bekks> Frickelpit: :D
<bekks> Cyber1005: Frag den Hersteller. Wenn die kein Addon für Firefox 9 anbieten - dann können auch nur die das Problem lösen.
<Cyber1005> bekks, ok werde ich machen
<yan_nick> bekks: sowas wie --account-name=basename `pwd` geht anscheinend nicht
<yan_nick> --accunt-name=admin ORDNERNAME
<yan_nick> wäre perfekt
<bekks> yan_nick: Weil Du es falsch benutzt. DU setzt accountname auf "basename".
<bekks> Du möchtest Sowas benutzen: --account-name=`basename \`pwd\``
<bekks> Oder --account-name=$(basename `pwd`)
<Siju>   $(basename $(pwd))  ist schöner :)
<bekks> Siju: Nö. Da sehe ich gleich zwei vollkommen unnötige Shellaufrufe.
<sysdef> oder auch $(basename $PWD) :>
<sysdef> .o( backticks are -more or less- obsolete )
<bekks> Naja - sie spawnen keine Shell.
<bekks> Das ist definitiv useful.
<yan_nick> bekks: kuhl danke
<yan_nick> eine andere frage: wie kann ich mit einem skript etwas an eine datei ranhängen? .htaccess oder so
<diesch> yan_nick: echo 'jhgkjhgkjhg' >> .htaccess
<dadrc> Wichtig dabei: >>, nicht >.
<yan_nick> diesch: und neue zeilen? zeilenumbrüche? mit backslash n?
<k1l> yan_nick: vlt solltest du dir mal grundlagen zu bash scripting aneignen
<diesch> yan_nick:  printf 'einezeile\nnocheinezeile\n' >> datei
<bekks> echo "" >> ...
<yan_nick> k1l: habe ich noch nie gemacht deshalb, sorry
<yan_nick> aber irgendwann / irgendwie fängt man doch mal an
<k1l> yan_nick: passend dazu die seiten im wiki und oder #bash.de
<yan_nick> k1l: werde ich machen
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-14
<ph1b> Nabend! Ich hab ma ne Frage: Ich will mit ffmpeg ein Video croppen. Das geht über -vf eigendlich super. Nur wie finde ich überhaupt heraus, wie die zugehörigen Koordinaten sind?
<dAnjou> ph1b: was für koordinaten?
<ph1b> Ich hab ein altes Kindervideo von mir und da sind oben und an der Seite schwarze Balken. Ich brauch quasi den Punkt der am weitesten oben links ist und noch zum Bild gehört
<dAnjou> google, ob ffmpeg das kann
<ph1b> das kann es
<dAnjou> was soll die frage dann?
<ph1b> ich muss halt nur herausfinden, wo überhaupt der punkt ist (als koordinate x-y). die kann ich dann als befehl einspeisen. Ich kann nur schlecht die Pixel von meinem Monitor zählen
<dAnjou> ach, ich dachte das kann ffmpeg
<ph1b> Ah dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Ich dachte du meinst überhaupt zu croppen.
<dAnjou> zitat von dir "Ich will mit ffmpeg ein Video croppen. Das geht über -vf eigendlich super."
<dAnjou> egal
<ph1b> Wenn man die richtigen Koordinaten weiß, ja.
<dAnjou> 1. möglichkeit: handelt sich nur um ein oder zwei videos? such dir n anderes programm und machs nach augenmaß
<dAnjou> 2. möglichkeit: hast du hunderte videos, hol dir ein bild aus der mitte und finde mit imagemagick oder opencv oder sonstwas raus, wo das schwarz aufhört
<dAnjou> auch mit PIL (python image lib) lässt sich relativ einfach checken, ob eine pixelreihe komplett schwarz is
<dAnjou> oder ob darin jeder pixel einen schwarzähnlichen ton hat
<dAnjou> oder du googlest allgemein mal danach, wie man mit ffmpeg balken entfernt
<ph1b> dann kommt das mit dem befehl -vf x:y:b:h
<dAnjou> ph1b: offenbar hat ffmpeg auch -crop(top|bottom), was einfacher sein kann
<dAnjou> allerdings braucht auch das ne maßangabe
<ph1b> was ist ein konstanter quantisierer bei der Videobearbeitung?
<ph1b> hab jetzt einfach ogmrip genommen. Da kann man das einfach optisch einstellen und auch die zu kodierenden Parameter eingeben
<ph1b> mit k9copy ging das nicht, da das -vf falsch implementiert ist und somit unter verwendung von ffmpeg das croppen nich klappt
<Hootch> #php.de
<dAnjou> schade
<dAnjou> gleich nochmal
<sahne> Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen DELL xps15 mit xubuntu 11.10 laufen. Mein HDMI Anschluss funktioniert nicht, was kann ich tun?
<Rainbowzer> Ich bin something gewunderet.
<Rainbowzer> Was meins "wie gehts" und "alles klar", bitte?
<Rainbowzer> Meine translationsprogramme kannst nicht die wort getranslaten.
<Fuchs> Wie gehts: how are you, usually used as a greeting
<Fuchs> alles klar: everything okay, can be used as a response for the above mentioned thing. Please don't use this channel here for translation, though. There is #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Rainbowzer> Ah. :( :)
<Rainbowzer> Danke.
<fist> hey, wie heißt der offtopic channel nochmal
<Frickelpit> ,ot? fist 
<Frickelpit> meh …
<Frickelpit> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<TheInfinity> !offtopic
<kubine> Offtopic bitte in #kubuntu-de-offtopic ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offtopic )
<TheInfinity> hmm
<Frickelpit> falsches pony^^
<bekks> Das Pony gibts nicht mehr.
<Frickelpit> :(
<MikatCan> Hallo
<MikatCan> Habe probleme mit meinen Samba Freigaben (ubuntu 10.04)
<MikatCan> Wenn ich die in einem anderen linux system mounte und einen ordner erstelle habe ich keinerlei Schreibrechte
<MikatCan> (mount mit "usr" + "pw")
<MikatCan> unter windows kann ich schreiben und löschen wie ich müchte mit selben usr und pw einstellungen
<bekks> Wie mountest Du die denn in einem anderen Linuxsystem?
<MikatCan> ich mounte die unter ubuntu / debian (beiden systemen) in der fstab  mit //IP/Freigabe  /mnt/freigabe cifs auto,codepage=cp850,user=netzfreigabe,password=netzfreigabe,uid=1001,gid=1001 0 0
<redkiwi> MikatCan: also wenn der user "netzfreigabe" schreibrechte auf die freigabe hat, dann sollte es normalerweise mit mount -t cifs //rechnername/freigabe /mnt/freigabe -o username=netzfreigabe,password=netzfreigabe funktionieren.
<MikatCan> er user ist auf dem "server" angelegt als nutzer ohne grafische oberfläche
<MikatCan> Die Freigabe liegt dort unter /mnt/freigabe
<MikatCan> in samba habe ich den als nutzer eingetrgane 
<MikatCan> Unter windwos klappt das ja wunderbar
<MikatCan> Nur halt unter Linux nicht
<MikatCan> Da sagt er mir immer keine berechtigung zum schrieben.
<MikatCan> Und als eigentümer der ordner steht immer die UID 1001 weshalb ich die nun eingefügt habe.
<k1l> MikatCan: dann ist das aber ein problem, wie du das bei dir selbst mountest
<MikatCan> ok ?
<redkiwi> lesen funktioniert demnach?
<MikatCan> nur was ist an dem Eintarg falsch?
<MikatCan> ja Lesen funktioniert
<MikatCan> ich kann auch vorhandene dateien löschen
<MikatCan> nur wenn ich dann welche erstele habe ich auf die keine berechtigungen mehr 
<redkiwi> die 1001 uid und gid existieren auf dem samba server bzw. gehören auch dem netzfreigabe user/gruppe?
<redkiwi> grep netzfreigabe /etc/group
<redkiwi> grep netzfreigabe /etc/passwd
<MikatCan> netzfreigabe:x:1001:
<redkiwi> schaut gut aus
<MikatCan> netzfreigabe:x:1001:1001:Netzwerk Freigabe,,,:/home/netzfreigabe:/bin/false
<redkiwi> MikatCan: > ich kann auch vorhandene dateien löschen.  Hmm, könnte an einer "falschen" umask liegen.
<k1l> was ist denn uid und gid bei dir auf dem rechner?
<MikatCan> ? von mir ??
<k1l> die gid und uid ind er fstab sind für dein system. nicht für das samba system
<MikatCan> ah ok
<MikatCan> die gibt es bei mir denke ich garnicht 
<redkiwi> MikatCan> Und als eigentümer der ordner steht immer die UID 1001 weshalb ich die nun eingefügt habe.      Ahh, Okay, dann existiert diese uid auf dem Client Rechner nicht.
<MikatCan> hier ist nur ein user registriert und der hat die 1000
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FSTAB  und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MOUNT
<k1l> da solltest du dir nochmal zu gemühte führen. bei anderen linux-systemen bitte deren wiki / dokumentation benutzen
<k1l> am share ist ja nichts verkehrt, wenn es unter windows klappt
<MikatCan> ok danke 
<dreamon> Wie übersetzt man "Writing back changes". Heißt das die Änderung wird geschrieben. Oder die Änderung wird irnoriert und das alte wird zurückgeschrieben?
<redkiwi> änderungen werden zurückgeschrieben würde ich sagen
<k1l> kontext?
<dreamon> Naja. Ich hab mit einer LiveCd was geändert und das Programm hier frägt : About to write file(s) back! Do it? [n] .. 
<redkiwi> vermutlich will es die änderungen auf der ram-disk auf den usb-stick speichern.
<dreamon> ich probier mehrmals.. mal schauen ob ich schlau draus werde
<redkiwi> ist es eine spezielle livecd? vielleicht gibt es auf der website eine FAQ oder Howto etc.
<k1l> da meine glaskugel nicht hier ist und der user weiss, dass man so nicht helfen kann EOS von mir
<dreamon> nach Y kam die Meldung "Writing".. ok läuft..
 * TheInfinity glaubt nicht dass es sich dabei um ne normale live cd handelt
<grmls> huhu
<steffen> hey weiß jemand wo ich  nen drucker treiber für den drucker ,,lexmark x9575" bekomme
<redkiwi> der mac os x cups treiber sollte funktionieren
<ring0> steffen ist schon längst wieder weg
<redkiwi> ups
<Ilian> Hello! Sagt mal, wenn ich unter Laufwerksverwaltung -> SMART-Werte -> Selbsttest ausführen die Plattenoberfläche auf fehler prüfe, bleiben die Daten auf dieser Platte bestehen oder lösche ich die damit?
<Frickelpit> sie bleiben
<Frickelpit> warum sollten sie auch gelöscht werden
<k1l> ausser man hat die die eine serie (von samsung ?) die einen bug hatte. aber generell werden die daten nicht verändert
<redkiwi> die Partition sollte/darf dabei vermutlich nicht gemountet sein...
<Ilian> Frickelpit z.B. weil bei dem Test die Platte auch einen schreibtast durchführen könnte und die daten damit überschrieben werden. 
<Ilian> redkiwi Dann bekomme ich doch sicher nur eine Fehlermeldung oder?
<Frickelpit> Ilian: ich vermute doch mal, dass nach /dev/null geschrieben wird zum testen
<Ilian> Frickelpit /dev/null ?
<Fuchs> redkiwi: entschuldigung, aber das ist quatsch 
<Fuchs> redkiwi: bei einem S.M.A.R.T. Test darf die Platte gemountet sein 
<Fuchs> was Du meinst ist fsck 
<k1l> bevor hier noch mehr halbwissen rumlungert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus  da kann man sich informieren
<Ilian> Fuchs den S.M.A.R.T. Test habe ich schon hinter mir, anschließend gibt es aber die Möglichkeit auf "Selbsttest ausführen Die Plattenoberfläche auf Fehler prüfen" zu klicken.
<redkiwi> was hat der selbsttest für die plattenoberfläche mit den s.m.a.r.t. werten zu tun?
<redkiwi> obiges @ Fuchs
<k1l> redkiwi: das was unter der beschriebenen gui gemacht wird ist ein smart test
<Ilian> Vielleicht hätte ich die Frage einfacher stellen sollen. Bevor mir Ubuntu bei einem Test auf der grafischen Oberfläche Daten löscht, werde ich gefragt ob ich das will oder nicht?
<Ilian> k1l Die GUI zeigt mir die S.M.A.R.T. Ergebnisse nach dem ersten Test an, bietet mir dann aber einen weiteren Button um den Oberflächentest zu starten. 
<Fuchs> Ilian: smartctl bietet unterschiedliche Tests an, das ist einer davon. Siehe den verlinkten Wikiartikel 
<Ilian> Fuchs Leider geht der Artikel nicht auf die grafische Oberfläche ein.
<Fuchs> das ist richtig, die ist auch nicht offizieller Teil davon 
<Fuchs> aber Du findest heraus, welche Option von smartctl das anwerfen wird, wenn Du nach Deinem Term suchst
<Ilian> Fuchs wie finde ich das heraus? Vor allem ohne es auszuprobieren.
<k1l> Ilian: wenn dir das nicht reicht, benutzt doch mal die suche, die beisst nicht.
<k1l> so finde man nämlich das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Laufwerksverwaltung
<redkiwi> Ilian: zeigt es dir einen Fehler an oder weshalb willst du die Platte überprüfen?
<Ilian> k1l Habe google schon gefragt, leider nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis gefunden. Vielleicht ja den falschen Suchbegriff...
<Ilian> redkiwi Anzahl ausstehender Sektoren 1Sektor
<Ilian> redkiwi Das mit "Warnung" in knalligem rot beeindruckt mich.
<redkiwi> ah, hab auch eine Festplatte welche eine Warnung bei "Anzahl neu zugewiesener Sektoren" bringt :-)
<Ilian> redkiwi Vielleicht beeindruckt mich das auch nur, weil ich mir nicht richtig vorstellen kann was das bedeutet. Andererseits kann es ja nicht schaden die Oberfläche mal zu testen, nur wäre es natürlich sehr ärgerlich, wenn ich mir damit die darauf anthaltenen Daten löschen würde. Daher die Frage.
<Ilian> redkiwi Meinst du das ist unkritisch?
<redkiwi> bzgl. dem Test: Im Prinzip werden nur die Sektoren der Platte gelesen, sollte nichts passieren.
<redkiwi> Je nach Festplatten-Hersteller gibt es eigene Diagnose-Tools. Ich würde die Platte mit den Hersteller-Tools überprüfen...
<Ilian> redkiwi Es ist eine WesternDigital Platte. Wie ist deine Einschätzung bzgl. dem Test der Laufwerksverwaltung? Irgendwas bekannt?
<redkiwi> aus manchen smart Werten werde ich im Detail auch nicht schlau ;-)  Zeigt es dir auch Fehlerhafte Sektoren an?
<Ilian> redkiwi Ich finde nur Anzahl neu zugewiesener Sektoren 0. Das klingt gut.
<redkiwi> wenn du auch SMART-Werte klickst sollte es auf der rechten Seite "Fehlerhafte Sektoren: Keine" heißen.
<ph1b> Kann man irgendwie von hdmi aufnehmen?
<ph1b> ich will meinen dvplayer per hdmi an meinen rechner anschließen und das signal abspeichern
<redkiwi> dein Rechner bzw. deine Grafikkarte hat im Normalfall nur einen HDMI Ausgang.
<ph1b> kann man da preisgünstig irgendwas kaufen? Mein Netbook hat nen hdmi, normalen monitor und ubuntu hdmi aufnehmen usb-ausgänge
<ph1b> das Signal könnte ich entweder in Scart oder HDMI bekommen
<redkiwi> Es gibt solche Geräte zum Beispiel hier: http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/DE/Product/ProductList.aspx?action=search&device=4
<redkiwi> gibt natürlich noch andere Hersteller... ob es dafür Linux/Ubuntu Software gibt weiß ich nicht...
<dezak> hallo, kann mir einer sagen wie man den code eines bashscriptes genauso farbig wie er im ubuntu texeditor dargestellt wird auch in windoof word kopieren kann? copy paste ist leider ohne farbe
<Frickelpit> dezak: dein windows-editor braucht syntax-highlighting, das ist alles
<mathiasmn> wie kann man die UUID eines laufwerks herausfinden?
<Frickelpit> blkid
<mathiasmn> was muss ich nach blkid -L eingeben? /dev/sda?
<Frickelpit> mathiasmn: um was zu erreichen?
<mathiasmn> Frickelpit: Die UUID von /dev/sda auszugeben.
<Frickelpit> mathiasmn: tipp einfach sudo blkid
<Frickelpit> und sda hat keine UUID, wenn dann sda1
<mathiasmn> Frickelpit: Das sudo hat gefehlt. Danke
<u_> nabend
<fuddel1> Hallo, kann ich ueberpruefen, ob Dateien, die aus apt* heraus installiert wurden, geaendert wurden? Ich habe wegen Multifunktionsdruckern zips heruntergeladen, die aber, befuerchte ich, in der installation (install.sh) libraries ersetzt haben
<sdx23> fuddel1: kannst du, wird aber nicht trivial. Wesentlich einfach wird's einfach das install-Skript unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
<fuddel1> hm, schade. Ich haette gedacht, Ubuntu/debianbasierte systeme halten md5summen der dateien vor, die sie installiert haben ^^
<sdx23> tun sie auch, ändert aber nichts an der Aussage oben.
<u_> hab mir beim dist upgrade irgenwie virtualbox zerschossen, hatee als Gast ein laufendes win764bit, wenn ich nun starte kommt immer beim booten folgende fehlermeldun"FATAL: int13_harddisk: function 42. Can't use 64bits lba", kann jemend helfen?
<stuuhl> abend
<stuuhl> irgendjemand anwesend?
<Frickelpit> nein
<stuuhl> du bist ja lustig :) )
<jokrebel> stuuhl: 181 Benutzer sollte reichen
<jokrebel> ,frag?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: leider nein, Bot weg. 
<stuuhl> hab das system hier noch nie benutzt :(
<Fuchs> stuuhl: keine Ursache. Ein kleines howto fuer Einsteiger findest Du unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<Fuchs> stuuhl: am besten einfach Deine Frage stellen :) 
<fbausch> stuuhl: schieß los, am besten mit einer genauen Fehlerbeschreibung
<stuuhl> ich weiss nicht ganz ob ich hier richitg bin mit meiner frage.. wie kann ich bei Linpus das ubuntu iso brennen? 
<fbausch> --> Linpus-Support oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic... ich würde es mit einem Brenn-Programm versuchen (z.B. Brasero)
<stuuhl> ich hab schon gnome baker installiert
<stuuhl> nur leider finde ich die datei nicht um es zu szatrten.. ich bin eig win user und will jetzt ubuntu kennenlernen
<Nikki_> Hallo!
<fbausch> stuuhl: schau mal hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fbausch> da ist der Vorgang z.B. für Win7 beschrieben
<fbausch> und XP sehe ich gerade
<Nikki_> Immer wenn ich Ubuntu herunterfahre, öffnet sich mein CD-Laufwerk. Es ist aber keine CD drin oder so.
<stuuhl> ich hab leider windows system hier.. nur in linpus laptop ... 
<Nikki_> Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?
<Nikki_> Hi!
<mathiasmn> ich hab mal gelesen, dass man neben einem android system auch ubuntu laufen lassen kann. gibt es da irgend ein tutorial dafür?
<jokrebel> mathiasmn: Auf was für einem Gerät soll das gehn? Wo hast Du das gelesen?
<k1l> mathiasmn: das hängt sehr stark vom gerät ab. da wirst du dich aber an die custom-rom gemeinde deines gerätes wenden müssen, da ubuntu das offiziell nicht unterstüttz
<mathiasmn> jokrebel: hier http://winfuture.de/news,61507.html
<mathiasmn> k1l: wie funktioniert das ganze eigentlich im prinizip? laufen da beide auf einem kernel?
<ring0> mathiasmn, such mal nach linux installer im market oder nach android linux installer bei google. wird allerdings hier keinen support dafür geben
<jokrebel> mathiasmn: Das hört sich aber eher nach experimentell an.
<k1l> mathiasmn: das ist noch zukunftsmusik
<mathiasmn> k1l: hier kann man sehen dass es schon funktioniert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY1EabFAH-c
<k1l> mathiasmn: das hat aber nichts mit dem offiziellen support hier zu tun. wenn sich da einer hinsetzt und das für sein gerät anpasst ist das was anderes als wenn es von ubuntu kommt
<k1l> mathiasmn: und wie du sehen kannst ist das eine messe. mehr dazu kannst du gerne im offtopic channel besprechen. aber hier für ist da nichts
<mathiasmn> ok
<Nikki_> Hi!
<jokrebel> Nikki_: Hi, Netzwerkprobleme?
<PBeck> ich habe zurzeit ein problem mit dem versenden von mails per evolution und thunderbird per smtp. Smtp server sind jeweils ein eigner und der von web.de. Bisher hat alles sauber funktioniert und nun seit neuestem nix mehr. Ein telnet auf den eigenen smtp server auf port 25 läuft. An was kann es noch liegen?
<Nikki_> Warum?
<jokrebel> Nikki_: Weil Du in relativ kurzer Zeit immer wieder rein und raus gehst.
<Multbrelch> Hallo an alle! Ich habe 10.10 64Bit und habe eine Frage
<Nikki_> Ich habe noch nichts davon gemerkt.. Aber mir kommt es so vor, als ob der Client öfters einfriert...
<Nikki_> Keine Ahnung warum
<Multbrelch> Unter Administration->Disk utility kann ich eine Partition formatieren und gleichzeitig  'encrypten'. Frage, macht das so Sinn oder ist es besser, eine Partition ueber das Terminal zu verschluesseln, à la ubuntuuser Wiki ?
<jokrebel> Nikki_: Wenn Du in ner halben Stunde 3 mal Hallo bzw. Hi sagst gehe ich eigentlich davon aus, dass Dir der disconnect schon bewust ist. 
<kaphe> moin, kann mirjemand sagen welche bild eigenschaften ich bei easy tag brauche um sie unter ubuntu und android anzeigen zu lassen?
<Nikki_> Nee, das Hi! ist standardmässig immer so, wenn ich in einen Channel gehe.
<kaphe> ich erkenne da keine regel
<kaphe> manchmal wirds angezeigt manchmal nicht..
<kaphe> und zwar bei gleichen einstellungen..
<Nikki_> Ich hab' mein Internetradio mal ausgeschaltet, vielleicht kommt es daher.
<unearth> hi, ich habe seit einem update von 11.04 auf 11.10 ein problem mit einer ntfs-partition. anscheinend habe ich keinen ordentlichen schreibzugriff mehr darauf. wie kann ich da den fehler genauer eingrenzen?
<jokrebel> unearth: Schon mal nen Check unter Windows drüberlaufen lassen?
<unearth> was für einen check meinst du? unter windows macht die partition keinerlei probleme. unter 11.04 war auch kein problem damit festzustellen. erst seit dem update.
<jokrebel> unearth: …und was bedeutet "anscheinend habe ich keinen ordentlichen schreibzugriff mehr" genau? Fehlermeldungen usw.
<unearth> jokrebel: es ist seltsam. einige programme wie browser können zum beispiel keinen download auf die partition durchführen. andere wiederum haben damit kein problem. außerdem haben mediendateien, die ich laufen lasse in manchen playern problem bei der audiowiedergabe; liegt die datei auf einer anderen partition, dann nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> unearth: Sind die Fehlverhalten reproduzierbar? Dann könnte es helfen, das entsprechende Programm mal aus dem Terinal zu starten, den Fehler zu provozieren und im Terminal nach Meldungen zu schauen.
<unearth> jokrebel: auf die idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen. die fehler sind aber auf jeden fall reproduzierbar. ich mache mich mal daran. danke.
<redkiwi> unearth: Wird die NTFS Partition einfach unter Nautilus angeklickt/gemountet (gvfs-fuse) oder via /etc/fstab Eintrag?
<unearth> redkiwi: sie hat meines wissens einen eintrag in etc/fstab, wird definitiv nicht erst über nautilus gemountet. ich hatte das alles schon unter 11.04 eingerichtet.
<redkiwi> unearth: Ab Ubuntu 11.10 ist das Paket "ntfsprogs" im Paket "ntfs-3g" bereits enthalten. Schon mal ntfs-3g neu installiert? (apt-get --reinstall install ntfs-3g)
<k1l> ich würde erstmal das dateisystem prüfen lassen
<k1l> ntfs und fat sind da sehr zickig, wenn das mal nicht richitg umountet wurde.
<unearth> k1l: meinst du mit chdsk unter windows?
<Multbrelch> hmmm, hat keiner Erfahrung mit diesem Disk Utility und Verschluesseln von Partitionen?
<k1l> ja
<redkiwi> unearth: die mount Parameter von der NTFS Partition wären noch interessant
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Laufwerksverwaltung  Multbrelch 
<k1l> sonst mit verschlüsselung halt ich mich raus
<redkiwi> unearth: ich würde die NTFS Partition aus der /etc/fstab einmal auskommentieren und in einem Terminal manuell mounten. mount zeigt dir schon an wenn etwas nicht passt.
<Multbrelch> k1l, danke fuer den lin, hatte ich noch nicht. - Hmmm, ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob das auch von dem 'disk utility' gut gemacht wird. 
<unearth> k1l: mache ich gleich mal, ich habe jetzt nur das problem, dass meine freundin meint, nur an dem rechner arbeiten zu können. mein schöner plan, das jetzt zu machen, ist dahin.
<Multbrelch> k1l, ich lese hier, dass gnome-disk-utility dieses cryptsetup benutzt  .... : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<k1l> Multbrelch: wie gesagt: verschlüsselung ist andere baustelle :)
<Multbrelch> k
<Nikki_> Ich muss ausmachen. Tschüssi!
<cario> Hallo, hat einer von euch vielleicht eine Idee, obwohl sane-find-scanner meine Samsung SCX-4521f-Scanner sieht, xsane keine Geraete findet?
<cario> Ich habe die Infos von sane-find-scanner schon in ne udev-regel eingetragen, dann findet xsane das geraet, bzw. startet. 
<jokrebel> cario: Simplescan auch nicht?
<cario> aber beim scan gibt es einen i/o-fehler und danach findet xsane wieder nichts mehr
<cario> jokrebel, simplescan?
<cario> das kenne ich nicht?
<jokrebel> cario: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Simple_Scan
<cario> das findet keine Scanner(Quelle) :(
<jokrebel> cario: Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XSane schaun
<cario> ich hab auch mal im ubuntuusers gepostet: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samsung-scx-4521f-auf-kubuntu-10/
<jokrebel> cario: USB? Multifunktion? …
<cario> in meinem Post stehen da noch mehr Informationen.
<linuxlove> moin, ich habe (von: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:francisbrwn9/kernels) instaliert und nun startetet ubuntu nicht mehr mit dem neuen kernel daher wollte ich den wieder entefrnen wie jedoch? thx
<sash_> Alten Kernel booten, neuen Kernel mit apt-get deinstallieren.
<k1l_> linuxlove: boote nen richtigen kernel und nutze dann ppa-purge
<linuxlove> ah thx genau das suchte ichte ich
<linuxlove> und wie bekomme ich nun einen 3.2er? :/
<k1l_> warscheinlich erst mit 12.04
<linuxlove> der auch warscheinlich funktionoert
<Frickelpit> oder mit nem mainline-kernel
<k1l_> _brauchst_ du denn einen 3.2er oder bist du nur versionsgeil?
<linuxlove> ja ok brauchen nicht aber^^
<linuxlove> nee soll ja verbesserungen für das dateisystem bringen usw?
<cario> brb - reboot...
<linuxlove> aber danke für die sehr schnelle hilf :)
<k1l_> linuxlove: neuer ist nicht immer besser. wenn du den nicht brauchst (und da zählt nicht "ich hab mal gehört") dann hast du ja gemerkt, was passieren kann
<linuxlove> ja schon, mehr power! xD
<linuxlove> seit dem ich linux kenn hasse ich win :p
<k1l_> linuxlove: im april kommt precise pangolin. das hat den 3.2er kernel
<linuxlove> aber auch mit diiesem neuem desktop?
<linuxlove> naja werde mich da mal umscjauen was es noch so schönes giebt
<k1l_> linuxlove: wiki.ubuntuusers.de   da kannst du dich mal umschauen
<linuxlove> wenn cih mal im lotto gewinne spende ich die hälfte für linux entwiklung ;)
<k1l_> das freut mich, driftet aber langsam ins offtopic :)
<linuxlove> ja sorry bin verliebt ;)
<cario> jokrebel, simple-scan zeigt mir zwar ne scannerquelle (was ich bei xsane nicht wusste, wo ich nachschauen sollte), aber der will auch nicht scannen
<linuxlove> linux macht weniger ärger als jedes weibchen :D
<linuxlove> oder ist linux weiblich? hmm
<cario> linuxlove, nur wenn es mal richtig laeuft. davor...
<cario> :p
<jokrebel> cario: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hardware_blacklist :-/
<k1l_> linuxlove: zum quatschen haben wir den offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<cario> aaah, DAMNIT!
<linuxlove> ja ok, thx nochmal macht weiter so :)
<cario> da bin ich jetzt schon so weit gekommen...
<jokrebel> cario: Ist das ein USB Gerät? Dann paste doch bitte auch noch kurz "lsusb" (zur Sicherheit)
<cario> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04e8:3419 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Composite Device ist die Ausgabe. Drucken kann ich und sane-find-scanner findet in dem usb-protokollgewurschtel auch die scanner schnittstelle wohl
<cario> nur scannen selbst geht dann nicht
<cario> http://paste.debian.net/152243/ ist die ganze lsusb ausgabe
<cario> Das ist echt aergerlich.
<cario> Aber trotzdem danke.
<jokrebel> cario: Warte
<cario> ?
<jokrebel> cario: Schau mal ob sane-utils installiert ist.
<cario> ist es
<cario> scanimage -L findet auch keinen scanner
<cario> allerdings habe ich jetzt ja schon wieder versucht zu scannen
<jokrebel> cario: Muss grad mal kurz weg, hab hier aber nen "solved" Thread gefunden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1897289
<cario> boah, den geh ich mal durch, danke!
<jokrebel> cario: In sollchen Fällen ist googlen nach der ID (hier 04e8:3419 ) oft hilfreich
<cario> oh.. da haette ich auch selbst draufkommen koennen.. trotzdem danke! :)
<cario> ich koennte auch noch nen strace auf simple-scan oder xsane spaeter loslassen
<cario> waer doch gelacht..
<toscho> hi
<toscho> hat das zdf wieder seine mediathek verschlimmbessert oder liegt es an mir, dass die nicht mehr lädt?
<jokrebel> !ot
<kubine> Offtopic bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offtopic )
<toscho> naja, so offtopic ist das nicht, weil es ja auch am flashplugin liegen könnte
<toscho> aber ich gebe zu, dass mein einstieg zu provokant war
<jokrebel> toscho: Sorry
<jokrebel> toscho: Aber das flashplugin ist IMHO sowieso "nicht gerade toll" ums vorsichtig auszudrücken.
<dreamon> Kann man da nicht den Player gar umstellen.. auf VLC oder dergleichen?
<niemand> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405117/ Den Fehler bekomme ich beim Start einer Shell
<niemand> Welches Setting ist da jetzt falsch von den angegebenen?
<k1l> niemand: welches ubuntu? wie startest du die shell?
<niemand> k1l, mint12; die shell starte ich in dem ich ein termial öffne
<k1l> niemand: dann bitte an miint wenden, wenn sie die locales falsch setzen
<niemand> wo sind denn die globalen einstellungen, die ich ändern müsste?
<redkiwi> wird vermutlich etwas "falsches" in deiner .bashrc, .profile, etc. drinnen stehen...
<toscho> ja klar ist das flashplugin nicht so toll
<toscho> aber es funktioniert sogar, nur extrem langsam
<niemand> redkiwi, die frage ist nur welches setting nun falsch ist, also welche sprache nicht exisitiert
<niemand> Die Einstellungenen liegen in der .profile
<jokrebel> niemand: #linuxmint ist Dein Ansprechpartner
<k1l> redkiwi: niemand mint support bitte in den mint kanälen. das ist kein ubuntu problem. danke
<niemand> schon gut
<binameusl> hallo, meine Kinder haben beide Laptops mit Ubuntu - alles so weit toll, aber ich habe einen "Simulator-fan" hier und die meisten davon laufen unter win
<cario> hm, ich habe keine scanner-gruppe... habt ihr sowas auf euren systemen?
<k1l> binameusl: schau in der wine appdb ob die mit wine laufen. aber manchmal kommt man da um win nicht drum herum
<binameusl> ich suche einen pc der sicher mit ubuntu funktioniert und auf dem ich zwei partitionen haben kan ubuntu + win
<jokrebel> cario: Paste doch bitte mal ein lsb_release -a
<binameusl> nee ein paar gehen nicht, aben wir probiert
<binameusl> k11: aber ich mag keine hardware von mediamarkt oder so kaufen
<k1l> binameusl: dann ist "dualboot" was du suchst
<binameusl> sonder das, was ich wirklich brauche
<binameusl> ja
<k1l> binameusl: unter wiki.ubuntuusers.de  findest du alles wissenswerte dazu
<cario> jokrebel, ich habe auch noch was gefunden.. es gibt mfp-udev-rules.. aber da steht noch kein GROUP="lp" drin... paste kommt gleich
<binameusl> nur ich bin erst kurz wieder in Deutschland und such halt einen hardware händler, der auch versendet
<binameusl> k11: ich les es mir mal durch
<binameusl> und ev. frag ich dann später nochmal
<binameusl> k11: Danke!
<cario> jokrebel, http://paste.debian.net/152247/
<k1l> binameusl: hä?  also hardware und bestellungs sachen bitte in den offtopic channel. aber mit dualboot sollte dir erstmal geholfen sein
<bauernomlett> hallo leute! bin ganz neu bei ubuntu. hab heute die version 11.10 auf meinem notebook installiert. (toshiba satellite M40X) läuft alles- aber irgendwie nicht so wirklich schnell. woran dann das liegen??
<hdp> Rechner zu langsam.
<jokrebel> cario: Die Frage zur Scannergruppe kann ich grad nicht beantworten, da ich hier grad keinen Rechner mit Scanner am Start habe, aber vielleicht weiß das ja jemand anders.
<cario> jokrebel: deshalb habe ich auch allgemein gefragt.. hat aber irgendwie leider keinen interessiert :<
<k1l> bauernomlett: pack doch mal ein "sudo lshw" und ein "lsb_release -a" in einen nopaste service
<cario> hm, also an der Gruppe liegt es wohl nicht
<cario> xsane steht immer noch...
<k1l> cario: als root ist das eh unüblich unter ubuntu
<cario> mal ins strace guckt.. was mich auch verwirrt ist, dass xsane informationen liefert, aber irgendwie kein geraet
<k1l> cario: würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige probleme daher rühren
<jokrebel> cario: Ein bisschen Geduld muss man hier manchmal schon mitbringen. Es lesen nicht immer alle ständig mit!
<bauernomlett> sorry- was soll ich machen?
<cario> k1l, was meisnt du?
<k1l> bauernomlett: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<cario> jokrebel: hast ja recht )
<cario> s/meisnt/meinst/;
<cario> WOW
<k1l> cario: unter ubuntu ist der root account nicht zum normalen benutzen gedacht, dafür gibt es sudo, wenn man  rootrechte braucht.
<cario> ES GEHT
<cario> einmal schlugs fehl
<cario> und jetzt hat er den vorschau durchgefuehrt
<binameusl> k11 wo issn der offtopic channel?
<cario> s/den/die/;
<binameusl> ahhh ... gesehen
<binameusl> tschuldigung - danke
<cario> einfach so, obwohl xsane nicht neu gestartet wurde oder so
<cario> gibt aber trotzdem einen I/O-Fehler am Schluss
<jokrebel>  für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu bitte zB. nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bauernomlett> also xp lief vorher flüssiger... oder verbraucht ubuntu mehr resourcen??
<cario> also, der Gruppeneintrag hat schon geholfen..
<cario> mal schauen, ob er in der zweiten datei auch gefehlt hat
<bauernomlett> @k1l: kannst du nochmal erklären was ich noch unternehmen könnte um die systemleistung zu verbessern?
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: kein Unity mit Compiz verwenden, sondern die LXDE oder XFCE Oberfläche.
<cario> nein, das hat nichts mehr geholfen.
<k1l> bauernomlett: so ohne angaben (die ich eben gefordert habe) sag ich mal du hast ne lahme kiste
<bauernomlett> ja- der neuste ist er nicht mehr- aber ich dachte 1,6 GHz und 1024 MB arbeitsspeicher reichen aus für linux
<fbausch> bauernomlett: wie schon redkiwi gesagt hat, LXDE oder XFCE nutzen... die sind darauf ausgelegt, sparsam zu sein
<bauernomlett> @fbausch: und wie stell ich das an??
<cario> hm, strace... "open("/dev/bus/usb/002/002", O_RDWR)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)"
<cario> das sollte wohl ja so wohl net sein?
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: das 10 Jahre alte Windows XP fühlt sich bestimmt schneller an. Weil Ubuntu mit Unity 3D Oberfläche benötigt schon etwas mehr Leistung... Wobei die Programme unter Gnome (gedit, etc.) allgemein etwas länger zum starten brauchen wie z.B: ein Notepad unter Windows XP.
<jokrebel> cario: Vielleicht hast Du ja durch Deine "als-root-Tätigkeiten" auch irgendwo was (Rechte?) verbogen…
<cario> jokrebel, das kann ich ausschliessen, weil ich extra für diesen Zweck das Kubuntu hier brandneu installiert habe.
<cario> "ioctl(9, USBDEVFS_CONNECTINFO, 0xbfac1768) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)" klingt auch komisch
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: http://lubuntu.net/ oder http://www.xubuntu.org/
<jokrebel> .oO( und wenn denn dann mal alle Xp Servicepacks und Updates und Vierenscanner drauf sind sieht das wohl auch anders aus - …ist aber alles ziemlich Offtopic hier )
<bauernomlett> ok- kann ich das einfach rüber installieren oder kommt dann alles neu??
<redkiwi> bauernomlett, du kannst einfach das metapaket installieren
<bauernomlett> ok- und ob das jetzt lubuntu oder xubuntu ist- ist mehr oder weniger egal??
<jokrebel> bauernomlett: Du kannst zB. das Paket  xubuntu-desktop einfach nachinstallieren und dann Abmelden und unter XFCE wieder einlogen.
<cario> hm, er versucht immer wieder auf die usb-endpoints zuzugreifen.. und irgendwann ist der endpoint besetzt
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: lxde ist noch sparsamer
<cario> xsane will da schreibend auf die endpoints zugreifen, aber fuer other gibts da kein writeflag
<bauernomlett> ok- dann versuche ich das mal
<bauernomlett> vielen dank für die hilfe und schönen abend euch noch
<jokrebel> bauernomlett: Gerne - viel erfolg
<cario> "ioctl(8, USBDEVFS_IOCTL, 0xbfac26c0)    = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)"
<cario> oha
<cario> das klingt aber eher schlecht...
<cario> lol, die devices hab ich ja eigentlich via udev  lp zugewiesen.. aber nur devicepoint von 5 hat die gruppe lp
<dreamon> Habe gerade eine Partition gekillt, die ich nicht hätte killen sollen (mit geparted). Kann ich die Partitionstabelle wiederherstellen, oder ist se weg?
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt.. hab Ubuntu drüber gebügelt.. da ist es dann sowieso überschrieben.. shit happens
<grati> hi
<grati> hab ein problem mit dem dateisystem
<grati> mit wird gesagt ich haette fehler auf home (/dev/sda4)
<grati> wurde bei routineueberpruefung festgestellt
<grati> bin jetzt in ner rootshell
<grati> was soll ich machen?
<grati> ich nehm an, irgendwas mit fsck
<jokrebel> grati: Mit ner LiveCD booten und ein fsck drüberjagen.
<grati> braucht fsck noch irgendwelche optionen?
<jokrebel> grati: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck da steht alles was Du brauchst.
<jokrebel> grati: Und "wiki ubuntu" in Kombination mit dem was Du wissen willst sind gute Google-Suchbegriffe.
<grati> hmm... grml... die optionen sollen mit also mitgeteilt worden sein bei der ueberpruefung. hm... kann mich nicht mehr an diese erinnern, wie krieg ich die wieder raus?
<grati> achso... die werden dann bei der ueberpruefung mit live-cd mitgeteilt
<grati> sorry
<grati> jetzt wenn ich da in der rootshell bin... soll ich einfach "reboot" eintippen oder muss ich da noch was bestimmtes beachten?
<ubsy> grati: reboot sollte genügen. Die Live-CD vorher aber noch einlegen.
<stowoda> hi,
<stowoda> muss ich grundsätzlich alle aktualisierungen zulassen in ubuntu?
<fbausch> stowoda: was sollte deiner Meinung nach dagegen sprechen?
<jokrebel> stowoda: Müssen muss man gar nichts. Vieles ist aber durchaus sinnvoll. Um was geht es Dir konkret?
<stowoda> generic linux kernel image.. zB
<Speefak> namt kann mir jmd mal bei cp syntax mit einer pv anzeige helfen ? bekomme das nicht hin
<Speefak> cp quelle | pv -s GB | ziel 
<Frickelpit> stowoda: sowas sind sicherheitsupdates, die sollte man schon machen
<Speefak> müsste doch eigentlich gehn
<stowoda> hmm
<stowoda> ok wenn Ihr meint
<stowoda> danke
<jokrebel> stowoda: Das ist wohl ein neuer Kernel welcher meißt auch wegen Security-Updates herausgegeben wird.
<stowoda> jokrebel, verstehe..
<stowoda> sollte ich dann den alten kernel entfernen?
<fbausch> stowoda: solange du keine Platzprobleme hast, musst du das nicht machen, außerdem hast du dann immer noch enien Fallback
<jokrebel> stowoda: Muss man nicht (kann als Fallback sogar sinnvoll sein erstmal zu behalten)
<stowoda> ok verstehe
<stowoda> danke erstmal..
<stowoda> achso da ist nochwas.. ubuntu 11.10 hat eine neue oberfläche.. das programmmenü ist etwas anders im vergleich zu 10.04 zB.
<stowoda> gibt es eine Möglichkeit das "alte" Aussehen einzuschalten?
<jokrebel> stowoda: Ja - Nennt sich Unity
<fbausch> stowoda: nein, ab 11.10 geht das nicht mehr
<jokrebel> stowoda: Nur bedingt.
<stowoda> hmm.
<stowoda> ist nicht gerade toll. was meint Ihr?
<Speefak> compiz geht nicht habs 2 tage gebastelt irgetnwas wa immer
<fbausch> stowoda: für Offtopic-Gespräche: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Speefak> denke ich werde auch erst noch bei 10.04 bleiben, genome shell schön und gut aber compiz gefällt mir besser :)
<jokrebel> stowoda: Man muss auch mal mit der Zeit gehen können. Diskussionen darüber gehören aber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic !
<stowoda> ok das reicht mir an meinungen..
<Speefak> aber mal ne andere frafge : wie ist die syntay um bei cp oder mv befehl mit hilfe von pv den fortschritt anzeigen zu lassen ?
<stowoda> noch etwas: wie finde ich heraus ob meine graka richtig funktioniert bzw. mit den richtigen treibern läuft?
<Speefak> bei dd geht das mit dd if=quelle | pv -s GD | dd of=ziel
<Speefak> glxinfo
<Speefak> glxheads glx gears
<guntbert> Speefak: ich kenn pv nicht, was tut das?
<jokrebel> stowoda: Google "grafik wiki ubuntu" -> da dann z.B. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten
<stowoda> jokrebel, ok mach ich thx
<Speefak> is ne fortschritts anzeige vergleicht den inputt mit der als größe angegebne datei
<stowoda> Speefak, was ist glxinfo?
<Speefak> für dd sachen super da dort nix angezeigt wird, aber beim mv und cp ist die syntax iwie anders
<jokrebel> "iwie"! o_O
<Speefak> guntbert, gib mal ein : dd if=/dev/sda2 | pv -s "partiotionsgröße ind GB" 10GB | dd of=test
<Speefak> dann siehste es
<Speefak> und ads will ich für cp und mv befehle auch haben
<fbausch> Speefak: für eine einzelne Datei oder für ganze Verzeichnisse?
<guntbert> Speefak: ich hab pv nicht installiert und brauchs auch nicht, danke
<Speefak> beides
<Speefak> in dem fall hier grad isses n ganzes verzeichnis
<Speefak> fbausch, ist die syntax für ein verz und en datein eine andere ?
<beaver74> Speefak, imho auch einfach nur nach mv oder cp pipen
<Speefak> hab ich ja geht nur nicht egal wo ich die pie ansetze
 * beaver74 hat es aber selber noch nicht versucht
<fbausch> Speefak: ich hätte das cp oder mv einfach verbose gemacht... dann sieht man noch genauer, dass und was gerade abläuft
 * Speefak puzzelt schon ne gaze weile
<redkiwi> Speefak: google mal nach "cp fortschrittsanzeige" so wie es ausschaut gibt es Patches für cp und mv (-g Option)...
<Speefak> redkiwi, dachte ich such schon dran, nur dann muss ich alle 5 systeme hier patchen, mit ner pipe und nem scrupt is das einfacher besser, bastel ungern an system komponeten rum, aber wenn nur so geht komm ich da wohl nicht rum
<Speefak> fbausch, cp -v zeigt aber auch nix an was grad passiert hmpf
<Speefak> bei gentto damals wars im befehl direkt drin nur bei ubunt iwie nicht  :/
<beaver74> Speefak, falls noch nicht gelesen, schau mal was 'frostschutz' dazu sagt.. hört sich plausibel an - http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mv-cp-stream-mit-pv-auslesen/
<redkiwi> Speefak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316707   <-- cp with progress bar in a terminal script
<jokrebel> .oO( würde das weniger als Patch sondern eher als Plugin betrachten - sollte aber eher im OT diskutiert werden bitte )
<Speefak> thx tipps, mit den lezten beiden links scheint das lösbar zu sein
<grati_> hi
<redkiwi> Speefak: http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/   <-- "Can you get cp to give a progress bar like wget?"
<linuxlove> moin, ich mal wieder :p, ich nutze zur zeit ubuntu 11.10 mit gnome und stelle fest das es ein wenig nervt da wenn ich zb firefox scrollen möchte das es ein wenig dauert bis gescrollt wird oder wenn ich etwas anklicke usw :/
<grati_> ich lass da gerade fsck laufen. krieg da folgende frage: Unattached inode 1024036 Connect to /lost+found<y>? 
<Speefak> red JAU - DAS sieht gut aus :)
<jokrebel> grati_: Hört sich nicht gut an…
<grati_> was soll ich machen?
<jokrebel> linuxlove: Je nach Hardware…
<linuxlove> ich google, binge, yahohe usw schon eine weile und finde nichts :(
<linuxlove> naja die hardware ist nicht die neueste aber sollte ausreichen
<fbausch> linuxlove: äußern sich die Performance-Probleme auch noch in anderen Anwendungen?
<jokrebel> grati_: y drücken und hoffen dass nicht zu viel bereits kaputt ist?
<linuxlove> core2duo 2,66GHz, 2Gb, geforce 7950
<grati_> jokrebel: shit.. was kann denn alles kaputt sein?
<linuxlove> fbausch : ja teilweise 
<linuxlove> also wenn ich in einem anderem prg etwas anklicken möchte dauert es oft :/
<jokrebel> grati_: Wenige Dateien? komplettes Filesystem? Oder gar die Festplatte insgesamt? Keine Ahnung.
<grati_> ok... also ich hab da keine andere wahl als "y" zu druecken?
<jokrebel> grati_: Backup wäre aber IMHO höchst angesagt.
<fbausch> linuxlove: hört sich so an, als würde Unity deine Hardware überfordern... hast du irgendwelche Deskopeffekte eingeschaltet?
<grati_> soll ich jetzt bevor ich da "y" druecke noch n backup machen?
<linuxlove> nein sind ja alle aus
<beaver74> linuxlove, ich denke ein 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log && glxinfo | pastebin' koennte hier weiterhelfen
<linuxlove> und unity nutze ich glaube nicht 
<fbausch> linuxlove: was für ein Ubuntu nutzt du genau?
<redkiwi> linuxlove: wie schaut es mit der CPU Auslastung aus? braucht Unity, Compiz, X, etc. vielleicht exorbitant viel CPU Leistung?
<fbausch> linuxlove: oh.. sehe grad, dass du oben "Gnome" geschrieben hast, sry
<linuxlove> redwiki:nein ist alles im günen bereich
<grati_> jokrebel: soll ich jetzt bevor ich da "y" druecke noch n backup machen?
<linuxlove> also laut htop
<linuxlove> habe den alten desctop wieder drauf gemacht, da mir der neue nicht zusagte
<redkiwi> linuxlove: hast du die nvidia Treiber am laufen? oder den nouveau?
<linuxlove> den nouveau hgabe ich nicht
<jokrebel> grati_: Backups solltest Du in so einer Situation am besten bereits haben. Ob es tatsächlich noch etwas bringt, den fsck jetzt nochmal abzubrechen und dann vorher noch ein Backup/RescueKopie zu erstellen kann ich Dir leider auch nicht beantworten,
<linuxlove> habe den der mir vorgeschlagen wurde glaub war 178
<linuxlove> vorher lief ja auch alles perfekt sogar mit effekten usw
<grati_> jokrebel: hmm... hab zwar noch backup... aber n paar dateien fehlen da doch noch... vor allem mails
<redkiwi> linuxlove: okay, läuft compiz oder aktuell nur metacity?
<linuxlove> naja compiz möchte nicht :/
<jokrebel> grati_: Ein paar Verluste gibts halt manchmal…
<linuxlove> hatte halt update gemacht seitdem geht so manches nicht 100% ;(
<jokrebel> grati_: Und die Möglichkeit dass fsck das wieder korrigiern kann sind auch nicht gerade schlecht.
<grati_> jokrebel: ok.. gut, dann drueck ich da mal y... sorry, bin einfach etwas nervoes deswegen
<linuxlove> im moment störz mich dieses harken sehr :/
<jokrebel> grati_: Toitoitoi
<redkiwi> linuxlove: kann ich verstehen, zum Glück gibt es Mutter, mit KWin und Compiz hatte ich auch ein paar Schönheitsfehler :-)
<redkiwi> linuxlove: du kannst ja mal im log file nachschauen welche updates zuletzt eingespielt wurden...
<linuxlove> hmm, nouveau ist eher zu empfelen evtl?
<linuxlove> naja evtl mache ich einfach eine neuinst und gut
<redkiwi> nouveau sollte mit der 7950 eigentlich funktionieren... wobei ich keine Erfahrung mit Dual GPU Grafikkarten unter Linux habe...
<linuxlove> ach ich probiere es nun einfach mal 
<redkiwi> linuxlove: eine Neuinstallation würde ich nicht machen, weil der Fehler ja erst nach einem Update aufgetreten ist.
<linuxlove> ja wegen neuinst überleg ich mir da ich evtl eine andere distro dann nutze mal schauen
<fbausch> linuxlove: du könntest es mal mit einer Live-CD testen und schauen, ob es da flüssig(er) läuft
<grati_> jokrebel: so... fsck hat jetzt nach kurzer zeit abgeschlossen. hat am schluss folgendes gemeldet:  89869/6610944 files (1.8% non-contiguous) ... ist das irgendwas positives?
<grati_> nur 1.8% oder immerhin 1.8...
<linuxlove> ja das wäre eine idee, ich überlege aber zu linux mint zu wechseln
<jokrebel> grati_: Zumindest nicht was Dich beunruhigen sollte.
<fbausch> linuxlove: bedenke, dass das auf Ubuntu basiert und daher ähnliche Probleme nicht ausgeschlossen sind
<linuxlove> ja schon das stimmt aber der desctop ;)
<jokrebel> grati_: Kannst mit Fragmentierung vergleichen
<redkiwi> linuxlove: du kannst Pakte auch downgraden. z.B. apt-get install paketname=version (mit apt-cache policy paketname die verfügbaren Versionen herausfinden) 
<grati_> jokrebel: ok... soll ich jetzt rebooten?
<jokrebel> grati_: ja
<grati_> jokrebel: ok.. danke vielmals
<beaver74> linuxlove, du solltest mal die logs rausruecken, die koennten etwas aussagen :)
<jokrebel> grati_: Gerne
<linuxlove> ja muss erstmal genau schauen wie und wo usw, bin ja eigentlich noch linux anfänger ;)
<fbausch> oben war mal ein Befehl angegeben
<beaver74> linuxlove,  'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log && glxinfo | pastebin' - dazu muss Du evtl. noch glxinfo und pastebin installieren
<beaver74> ,paste? linuxlove 
<beaver74> hm
<fbausch> Das Pony ist tot
<redkiwi> linuxlove: bzgl. Paketupdates /var/log/dpkg.log
<linuxlove> ja mom
<jokrebel> beaver74: Selber tippen…
<beaver74> linuxlove, pastebin ist dazu da um viel Text im Internet zur Verfuegung zu stellen und glxinfo die Daten deiner VGA auszulesen..
<beaver74> jokrebel, jo :)
<linuxlove> ja das kenn ich, mom
<fbausch> linuxlove: wenn du einen längeren Text oder Konsolenausgabe uns mitteilen möchtest, nutze bitte einen Service wie pastebin.com
<beaver74> also so.. das man sich diesen hier ansehen kann.. linuxlove :)
<Speefak> redkiwi, die site mit den scripte : das funzt alles iwie nicht bei mir - vllt ist due ubuntu verison mit 10.04 zu alt ?!
<Speefak> denke ich ,ach das mit rsync, ist vllt auch sicherer was die datei integrität angeht
<redkiwi> Speefak: strace ist installiert?
<redkiwi> Speefak: rsync wäre auch mein Favorit
<jokrebel> gn8
<linuxlove> also das http://pastebin.com/Kx6wwf1e hat mir cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ausgegeben
<redkiwi> Speefak: Die Ubuntu Version sollte nicht so wichtig sein. Ich verwende Fedora 16, bei mir funktioniert das letzte Script.
<linuxlove> und das http://pastebin.com/16kNZ82L glxinfo
<linuxlove> hmm da bekomme ich kopfsch,merzen wenn ich das sehe verstehe fast nur *#w-gr*
<redkiwi> linuxlove: schaut soweit alles normal aus, könnte ein Treiber oder sonstiger Bug sein.
<linuxlove> hmm voll nervig das, sogar wenn ich einen firefox tab wechel dauert es :/ ;(
<redkiwi> linuxlove: du hast dieses verhalten aber erst seitdem ein paar Pakete aktualisiert wurden, oder?
<beaver74> ein 'Backtrace'.. im Xorg.0.log, sieht nicht gut aus.. wenn ich da richtig liege
<linuxlove> naja ein paar ist gut hatte ca 6monate kein inet
<redkiwi> linuxlove: autsch
<beaver74> redkiwi, da laeuft was falsch - "EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop."
<linuxlove> ja das dachte ich auch :/
<linuxlove> ja ok wie deinst ich alle gfx treiber und inst sie komplett neu?
<beaver74> "Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes" koennte der Ausloeser sein, habe da aber 0 Ahnung von
<linuxlove> ja hmm was ist das? :/
<redkiwi> linuxlove: mach mal   egrep 'EE|WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log   irgendwie ist mir das Logfile zu unübersichtlich :-)
<beaver74> linuxlove, versuch wirklich mal den nouveau .. oder jemand anderes kann hier bei dem nvidia Treiber weiter helfen, ich leider nicht. Koennte mir aber auch vorstellen, die selben Probleme tauchen bei jeder anderen Distribution auf.. das solltest du erst mal beheben
<linuxlove> aah ich habe es :D
<linuxlove> ich nutze eine microsoft mouse auf linux xD
<linuxlove> nee spaß :D
<beaver74> oO me auch :)
<redkiwi> linuxlove: mit einem grep nach EE und WW werden nur die warnings und errors aus den X Logs angezeigt...
<linuxlove> http://pastebin.com/3qQWMaZA ja ok
<Speefak> redkiwi, ups strace is nicht instelliert, daschte das isn standartool, strace soll aber ein ziehmlich krassen overhead verursachen, sprich für mein VDR rechner mit nem intel atom 330 eher weniger gut, ich dneke ich werd mich mit rsync beschäftigen, die möglichten sind auch einige mehr als beim cp befehl
<linuxlove> also soo viel "fehler" Oo
<Speefak> strace instelliet aber script geht nicht - egal rsync make my day :)
<beaver74> redkiwi, ist jetzt der, den finden konnte - "(WW) Microsoft SideWinder™ Mouse: ignoring absolute axes."
<redkiwi> beaver74: die Meldung sollte nicht tragisch sein
<Speefak> ich hab den fehler gefunden : der joystick is von MS *lach
<linuxlove> ah genau für mich sieht das auch aus wie ein mouse prob wo du das so erwähnst
<linuxlove> ms unterstützt linux sogar!
<redkiwi> standard usb tastaturen und mäuse von microsoft sollte kein problem sein.
<redkiwi> linuxlove: ich würde mal den nvidia treiber deinstallieren. danach das system neustarten. jetzt sollte ubuntu eigentlich den vesa oder nouveau 2d-treiber verwenden.
<linuxlove> ja ok ich probiere das mal, bis gleich evtl
<beaver74> linuxlove, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/nvidia/nouveau
<linuxlove> hmm ja also dan keine 3d effekte? :/
<linuxlove> toll vorher war alles so toll, hmm
<redkiwi> linuxlove: ich dachte du willst kein Compiz?
<linuxlove> mir scheint es so als sei linux doch ein weibchen
<redkiwi> linuxlove: nouveau unter Ubuntu ist nicht auf dem neusten Stand. Vielleicht gibt es ein PPA dafür *g*
<redkiwi> linuxlove: naja, mit der richtigen Hardware macht Ubuntu/Linux richtig Spaß.
<linuxlove> ne ppa grrr
<linuxlove> habe da auch schonmal des öfteren prob gehab
<redkiwi> linuxlove: läuft es jetzt flüssig bzw. wenn du auf einen Tab im Firefox klickst wird gleich gewechselt ohne kurze pause?
<linuxlove> immernoch mit pausen :/
<linuxlove> naja nicht immer halt nur "öfter"
<redkiwi> leg mal einen neuen Benutzer an und melde dich mit diesem an. Somit weißt du obs an einer Config in deinem Homedir liegt...
<linuxlove> ah genau das wäre eine idee
<ghostoverload> aabend zusammen
<ghostoverload> lasse grad einen memtest laufen und hab nun einen error bei 7040.1 MB   heist dass, dass es den baustein im slot 1 betrift? 
<redkiwi> ghostoverload: guten tag
<ghostoverload> sot 0 1-4  slot 1  5-8 gb?
<redkiwi> ghostoverload: kann sein, am besten jedes Speichermodul einzeln testen...
<redkiwi> ghostoverload: das verdächtige natürlich zuerst ;)
<redkiwi> ghostoverload: oder nur das verdächtige ausbauen und nochmals testen
<ghostoverload> redkiwi: ok, dan bai ich den ersten mal aus und tests noch mal =)    reichr ein error um sicherzgehen das er defekt ist?
<redkiwi> ghostoverload: gute frage, läuft der speichertest schon lange oder erst ein paar minuten?
<redkiwi> ghostoverload: Falsche Speicher-Timings, zu wenig Spannung, zu hohe Taktfrequenz könnte auch Schuld sein...
<ghostoverload> redkiwi: test läuft seit 6h.   bin aber nicht sicher wan der error aufgetreten ist. 
<ghostoverload> redkiwi: weis nicht ganz wie ich die anzeige interpretieren muss =)
<redkiwi> ghostoverload: zu meiner Schande hab ich noch nie solange einen Speichertest laufen lassen *g*
<ghostoverload> redkiwi: hehe :P  habs auch nur gemacht, weil seit dem hardwareausteusch (mainboard, RAM, HD)  ständig freezes und spontane neustarts hatte
<linuxlove> hmm ok hier scheint alles ok :)
<ghostoverload> redkiwi: ich lass den glaub noch ein par stunden so laufen. wens noch einen zweiten err gibt, test ich die ram einzeln
<linuxlove> aber nun wieder mit diesem unity :/
<linuxlove> ok muss mich nochmal ohne anmelden 
<linuxlove> ok nun läuft alles viel flüssiger :D
<linuxlove> hmm und wie übertrage ich das alte profiel nun auf das neue?
<redkiwi> linuxlove: kommt darauf an was du alles übernehmen möchtest
<linuxlove> ok reicht es wenn ich einen neuen user mit admin rechten erzeuge und den alten lösche?
<linuxlove> ach mir inzwischen egal haupsache die daten auf der platte sind da
<linuxlove> zb apache php usw
<redkiwi> du kannst auch im alten Home-Verzeichnis zuerst ein paar Konfigurationsordner löschen/umbenennen.
<linuxlove> hmm ok das muss ich aber als root?
<redkiwi> einfach mit einem Benutzer der Schreibrechte in deinem alten Benutzer-Verzeichnis hat. z.B. dein alter Benutzer oder root. Mitunter ist es ausreichend wenn nur die Verzeichnisse .config, .gnome2, .local, .gconf, etc. gelöscht werden.
<redkiwi> linuxlove: mitunter ist nur eine falsche Einstellung Schuld. Man könnte die Konfigurationen im Detail untersuchen, aber löschen geht schneller :-)
<linuxlove> ok ich probieres es einfach mal mehr als schief gehen kann es nicht :/
<linuxlove> muss erstmal schauen wie und wo ich das machen muss usw
<redkiwi> linuxlove: du kannst ja zuerst die Dateien sichern und packen
<linuxlove> ja das wollte ich auch erst machen ;)
<linuxlove> hmm komisch compiz geht aber immer noch nicht :/
<linuxlove> naja egal werde wohl doch neu inst 
<linuxlove> mit einer neu inst wäre ich warscheinlicher mit weniger ärger schon fertig
<redkiwi> linuxlove: hast den nvidia treiber wieder installiert?
<linuxlove> NVIDIA Driver Version:173.14.30
<linuxlove> hmm also scheinen drauf zu sein
<redkiwi> linuxlove: dpkg -l | grep nvidia   bei der ersten spalte sollte ii stehen. steht in der 1. spalte rc, dann sind nur noch reste der Konfiguration vorhanden.
<linuxlove> da steht li
<redkiwi> linuxlove: li ? noch nie gesehen 
<linuxlove> Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<linuxlove> doch schon aber kenn mich nicht so aus :(
<redkiwi> hast du den nvidia treiber über dieses Hardware Tool deinstalliert oder via apt-get?
<linuxlove> ahg nee verguckt! ii sthet dort
<redkiwi> ii passt, das erst i steht für Install und das zweite i steht für Installed :-)
<linuxlove> ii  nvidia-173 173.14.30-0ubuntu8 NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<linuxlove> hmm dachte eigentlich das ich mal neuere hatte
<redkiwi> linuxlove: mach mal ein   apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-173 173.14.30-0ubuntu8
<redkiwi> normalerweise sollte X bei dem installieren nvidia Paket auch den nvidia Treiber verwenden...
<linuxlove> ok bin ja im anderen prfil , nicht dem original
<linuxlove> wirkt sich das systemweit aus?
<redkiwi> ja
<linuxlove> oder müsste ich das bei dem anderen auch machen?
<linuxlove> ok :)
<redkiwi> damit wird das nvidia paket einfach nochmals installiert.
<dreamon> Wie kann ich in der Konsole einen Befehl alle 60Sekunden ausführen lassen? 
<redkiwi> dreamon: Schleife ?
<redkiwi> dreamon: schleife + sleep oder ein cron job
<linuxlove> hmm test is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<linuxlove> muss ja sudo nutzen? aber geht nicht
<dreamon> redkiwi, ich will z.B. alle minuten einen ping schicken.. und die Ausgabe anzeigen lassen.
<redkiwi> mom bitte
<linuxlove> server überwachen?
<dreamon> linuxlove, ne sollte nur ein beispiel sein.. will im moment nur kill -USR1 an einen dd schicken um abzufragen wie weit er ist
<linuxlove> dd? ok wasn das nun xD
<dreamon> linuxlove, dd ist ein Kopierbefehl für Partitionen oder ganze Festplatten. Leider sagt der gar nix. Man weiß nicht wo er ist. 
<linuxlove> achsoo Oo
<linuxlove> also muss man prüfen ob der task noch läuft?
<dreamon> linuxlove, Ja auch. Ob er quasi noch was kopiert.
<linuxlove> und ein ping würde ja unendlich laufen!?
<linuxlove> also blödes beispiel
<dreamon> Dauer ist mir egal.. kann es ja händisch abbrechen.. 
<ubuntu> brauche hilfe, kann ubuntu 10.04 nicht mehr hochfahren, habe normalerweise auf autostart stehen, aber wo ich meinen rechner vorhin hochgefahren habe wollte er, das ich mich anmelde. das mein passwort funktioniert aber nicht, was kann ich da machen, das passwort ist richtig, und ich habe es auch schon mit der bildschiermtastertur eingegeben aber es geht nicht
<redkiwi> dreamon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/804550/
<dreamon> redkiwi, Ah schön, kann ich das auch in eine Zeile direkt in der Batch eingeben?
<redkiwi> dreamon: da gibt es sicherlich einen Trick, aber den kenne ich leider nicht.
<dreamon> redkiwi, Ok, danke!
<ubuntu> kann mir jemand helfen ????
<dreamon> ubuntu, Was sagt er denn? Falsches Passwort?
<ubsy> dreamon: versuch mal "while [ true ] ; do; ping -c 1 hostname; sleep 60; done "
<ubuntu> fehler bei der anmeldung war es glaub ich
<dreamon> ubuntu, Kannst du dich in der Konsole einloggen... Alt+STRG+F1
<linuxlove> so bin nun erstmal weg danke für die hilfen usw
<ubuntu> weiß es nicht, was müsste ich denn in der konsole eingeben?
<ubuntu> also um mich einzuloggen
<redkiwi> ubsy: funktioniert das bei dir? bei mir kommt: bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `;'
<dreamon> ubuntu, Wenn du diese Tastenkombination gemacht hast, frägt er nach dem login(Benutzername), dann passwort.. einfach eintippen man sieht von der eingabe nichts
<ubuntu> bin grade mit ner lifecd online währ cool, wenn ihr mir nen paar tips geben könnt falls was nicht klappen sollte
<ubsy> redkiwi: Hubsy; da ist ein Semikolon zu viel. Es muss "while [ true ] ; do ping -c 1 hostname; sleep 60; done" heißen
<redkiwi> ubuntu: mit was für einer Live CD?  Der Benutzer von der Live CD hat natürlich ein anderes Passwort als das deinige...
<ubuntu> kann man das auch versuchen wieder richtig zu biegen ich mein die ist ja auch net verschlüsselt und grade eingehängt
<linuxlove> ping -i 10 127.0.0.1 würde ja auch alle 10sekunden ein ping machen?
<redkiwi> ubsy: perfekt thx
<deusex1983> nabend leute
<ubuntu> mit ner ubuntu installationscd
<deusex1983> sagt mal will mir das neue netbeans installieren will aber nicht weil kein passendes JDK gefunden wird, verstehe das nicht hab ja das JDK6 und 7 installiert was mache ich falsch
<redkiwi> linuxlove: das mit dem ping war nur als Platzhalter für ein andere Programm gedacht
<linuxlove> ja ok stimmt habe ich verplant ;)
<ubuntu> ich mein da muss dann doch bestimmt was kaputt sein
<redkiwi> linuxlove: ziel war es irgendwas alle 60 Sekunden zu starten :)
<linuxlove> ja und warum kein cron?
<redkiwi> linuxlove: dreamon> Wie kann ich in der Konsole einen Befehl alle 60Sekunden ausführen lassen?
<linuxlove> kk :)
<linuxlove> stimmt sorry
<dreamon> linuxlove, Hier bekomm ich noch fehler .. while [ true] ; do kill -USR1 ID; sleep 60; done -> syntaxfehler beim unerwartetem Wort "do"
<linuxlove> also bei mir gehts
<linuxlove> interessant was alles so geht :)
<redkiwi> dreamon: ein ; soviel, versuch mal: while [ true ] ; do ping -c 1 127.0.0.1; sleep 3; done
<linuxlove> while [ true ] ; do ping -c 1 hostname; sleep 60; done habe ich einfach in die konsole eingefügt und gut
<redkiwi> dreamon: ups
<linuxlove> ok hast ausgetauscht mit einer ip
<linuxlove> *hostname
<redkiwi> locahost
<grmls> mal ne frage wo kann ich den musik ordner eintragen damit ich im dash meine musiksammlung sehe und filtern kann?! bisher sind meine mprs im ordner home/musik
<linuxlove> nee ich habe 127.0.0.1 xD
<dreamon> linuxlove, Wo ist das ";" zuviel.. bin ich blind?
<ubsy> dreamon: du brauchst noch die prozessnummer von dd "kill -USR1 <prozessnummer>"
<redkiwi> dreamon: Die ID ist nur ein Platzhalter gedacht, oder?
<dreamon> jaja.. die ID hab ich schon eingeben anstelle der ID .. ich ruf es ja händisch auf. 
<redkiwi> das done am ende fehlt
<redkiwi> ups
<redkiwi> fehlt doch nicht
<dreamon> ich nehme das normale ubuntu terminal.. nehmt ihr was anderes?
<linuxlove> also ich auch
<redkiwi> dreamon: while [ true] anstatt while [ true ]  also das Leerzeichen bei der 2. Klammer fehlt
<linuxlove> while [ true ] ; do ping -c 1 127.0.0.1; sleep 60; done habe ich einfach in das termonal eingefügt
<redkiwi> dreamon: funktioniert diese Schleife bei dir:   while [ true ] ; do ping -c 1 127.0.0.1; sleep 2; done
<redkiwi> dreamon: wenn ja, dann sollte es auch mit kill -USR1 funktionieren
<dreamon> linuxlove, Ja funktioniert.. lag an den leerstellen.. ich hab das immer mit der Hand abgetippt.. und da wohl etwas geschlampert..
<dreamon> Dachte nicht das die Leerzeichen sooooo wichtig sind.. ist ja Hölle
<linuxlove> per hand Oo copy&paste <3
<dreamon> linuxlove, Der kopiert auf anderem PC
<linuxlove> ja das machete ich auch per copy¬paste ;)
<linuxlove> synaptic <3
<redkiwi> dreamon: Die Klammern kann man auch weglassen *g*     while true; do ping -c 1 127.0.0.1; sleep 60; done
<linuxlove> hmm eine gemainsame zwisxchenablge
<dreamon> Bzw. es lag am sudo.. ich muß root sein damit ich den kill ausführen kann.. und das mag er nicht.. Ich hab sudo vor das while geschrieben
<redkiwi> ah
<dreamon> wie ich gerade rausgefunden hab muß das vor das kill.. dann geht es. Danke Leute
<redkiwi> am besten davor sudo -s oder sudo -i eingeben.
<redkiwi> super
<dreamon> Wenn wir schon bei schleifen sind.. ;)  möchte 84Dateien die xxxx.001 bis xxxx.083 zu einer datei -> name.txt zusammenkleben. gibt es ein Tool dafür?
<Fuchs> cat 
<Fuchs> for i in tolleexpression; do cat $i >> name.txt; done 
<redkiwi> dreamon: möchtest du allte Dateinamen in die name.txt schreiben?
<dreamon> redkiwi, name.txt soll also xxxx.001 dann angehänt xxxx.002 usw sein.. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, tolleexpression sieht wie aus?
<Fuchs> ist xxx immer gleich? 
<Fuchs> dann xxx* 
<Fuchs> wenn Du die Reihenfolge auch brauchst, dann koenntest Du noch ein seq verwenden 
<dreamon> ja xxx ist immer gleich.. nur nach dem . sind sie 3Stellig durchnummeriert
<Fuchs> for i in `seq 001 999`; do cat xxxx.$i >> name.txt; done
<Fuchs> oh, geht ja nur bis 83 
<nrg_> wird den Veranstaltungen gehen haben hattest keinen behängen unter?
<Fuchs> for i in `seq 001 083`; do cat xxxx.$i >> name.txt; done
<Fuchs> so halt
<Fuchs> nrg_: wie bitte? 
<Fuchs> oh, fast, doofes seq
<Fuchs> moment
<redkiwi> vielleicht mit fprint
<Fuchs> seq kann -f
<Fuchs> for i in `seq -f%03g 1 83`  << so
<dreamon> ich sehe gerade es geht bei 000 los, demnach also for i in `seq -f%03g 0 83` ?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> ich bin mir zu 90% sicher, dass xxxx.* genau das tun wuerde
<Fuchs> aber weil ich dem nicht traue, nehmen wir halt seq
<dreamon> Sieht sehr gut aus.. nimmt er Teil 83 noch mit oder hört er vorher auf?
<Fuchs> nimmt er noch 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Vielen Dank! 
<Fuchs> keine Uhr-Sache
<linuxlove> hmm, das wissen der gegenwart ergiebt sich aus dem glauben der vergangeheit
<linuxlove> oh sorry falsches fenster :/
<redkiwi> Fuchs: nur eine kurze Frage: verwendest du eigentlich Unity?
<Fuchs> kurze Antwort: ich wuerde eher meine Haut von meinem Koerper reissen und dann in einer Mischung aus Salz und Zitronensaeure rumrollen als Unity zu benutzen. Lange Antwort: so etwas gehoert in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke 
<linuxlove> :D <3
<redkiwi> dachte ich mir :-)
<linuxlove> ubuntu scheinmt da echt nicht beleiebt zu sein, also mit unity
<Fuchs> linuxlove: das gilt an sich auch fuer Dich, mit dem OT Kanal 
<dreamon> Wie hieß der befehl nochmal mit dem man eine Datei nach dem Dateityp abfragen kann..
<Fuchs> file
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-15
<kaphe> moin zusammen
<kaphe> gibt es eine möglichkeit covers direkt aus rhythmbox in den tag zu speichern?
<kaphe> mit easy tagg müsste ich jedesmal die ganze datenbank mit laden
<kaphe> habe aber immer seltener was neues..
<minix2004> Hallo
<minix2004> Keiner da?
<bunyip> ne
<Genios112> Guten Morgen und einen schönen Sonntag Euch allen
<ubsy> Moin Genios112
<Nikki_> Guten Morgen.
<Nikki_> ICh hab den Fehler behoben, jetzt funktioniert es wieder ohne Verbindungsstörungen.
<KnechtR> braucht man für diese schnurlosen tastaturen eigtl spezielle treiber?
<pog> moin
<KnechtR> der empfänger wird ja in nen usb-slot gesteckt
<pog> KnechtR: funktioniert sie nicht?
<KnechtR> pog, hab noch keine gekauft. will erst die antwort abwarten ;)
<KnechtR> es gibt von trust eine, die gut aussieht, racoo oder so
<redkiwi> Die Logitech "Mini USB Sender/Empfänger" funktionieren ohne Treiber
<pog> ja ich hatte bis anhin auch immer etwas Angst, sowas einzusetzen. 
<jokrebel>  für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu und Kaufberatungen bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l_> wenn sich die hersteller an die spzifikationen halten laufen sie ootb. gibt aber im wiki auch eine liste dazu.
<pog> ich arbeite grad an einem OpenOffice-Dokument, kann man etwas reincopieren, ohne dass die Attribute des anderen Dokumentes (z.B. Website u.s.w) uebernommen werden?  Zur Zeit copiere ich das immer zuerst in einen Editor und dann weiter, was aber etwas umstaendlich ist. :-)
<k1l_> pog: ja, es gibt irgendwo einfügen ohne formatierung
<pog> werde ich mal suche, thanks
<jokrebel> pog: Bei LibreOffice gibt es "einfügen" und "Inhalte einfügen"
<x3oo> hi
<x3oo> ich benutze oneiric und möchte wmii mit dem panel benutzen, indem sich nm-applet und so befindet und auch die standard gtk-properties von unity laden. bei meinem alten ubuntu habe ich einfach in gnome den wm "metacity" durch wmii ersetzt. wie mache ich es hier besser?
<x3oo> oder genauso gut....
<x3oo> ich kann zwar das panel laden aber da ist dann halt das nm-applet nicht drin
<x3oo> ...
<x3oo> wie kann ich die einstellungen von unity in wmii laden?
<x3oo> anders gefragt: welche programme werden ausgeführt wenn ich beim sessionstart unity lade? dann könnte ich mir das ja selber raussuchen
<Frickelpit> x3oo: hast du ein systray in wmii?
<bekks> Mit Unity kannst Du das so einfach nicht mehr machen.
<bekks> Frickelpit: Er glaubt, er benutzt noch wmii ;)
<x3oo> also in wmii gibt es ne statusbar womit ich praktischen jeden text reinladen kann, ich möchte aber, dass das panel läuft, das kann ich auch so starten, und dann könnte ich auch nm-applet starten, das funzt auch alles so wie es soll. mir wär es aber grundsätzlich lieber wenn ich wüsste was bei unity am anfang gestartet wird. so könnte ich bspw auch die gtk properties mitladen lassen....
<x3oo> bei gnome gab es bspw: exec /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon &
<Frickelpit> x3oo: schau in den autostartordner, dann weißt du was alles geladen wird
<x3oo> Frickelpit: davon hab ich noch nie gehört
<x3oo> wo soll das denn sein
<Frickelpit> ~/.config im normalfall
<Frickelpit> oder unter /etc/xdg/autostart/
<redkiwi> x3oo> ich benutze oneiric und möchte wmii mit dem panel benutzen.   Welches Panel verwendest du denn? Somit ich weiß kann wmii mit gtk zeugs nichts anfangen... 
<x3oo> redkiwi: ich kann das ganz normale unity panel starten, das wird richtig angezeigt, quasi genauso wie die statusbar unten
<x3oo> redkiwi: das war früher alles ein problem, das geht aber mittlerweile alles problemlos
<x3oo> redkiwi: ich möchte eigentlich quasi ne möglichst normale session starten und nur wmii als wm benutzen
<Frickelpit> x3oo: das sollte doch keine aufgabe sein oder? 
<Frickelpit> wird wmii nicht als eigene session im loginmanager angezeigt?
<x3oo> ja genau
<x3oo> das hab ich ja, aber ich möchte quasi den ganzen ubuntucomfort nutzen und wmii, und dazu muss ich alles laden, was unity auch lädt, damit alles richtig funzt
<x3oo> und da möchte ich jetzt wissen was unity alles lädt/startet
<Frickelpit> dann schau in die entsprechenden ordner
<x3oo> ja da stehen komische sachen die unmöglich sein können. in .config ist brasero und gedit drin, die werden doch unmöglich beim starten geladen
<Frickelpit> x3oo: was brauchst du denn alles?
<redkiwi> x3oo: du willst also diese zusätzlich zu Unity noch diese "indicators" oben rechts im Panel (indicator-appmenu, indicator-session,etc.) ?
<x3oo> ja genau
<x3oo> den ganze mist halt
<Frickelpit> das wird nicht gehen
<x3oo> und auch diese schlüsselverwaltung und was man so brauch
<redkiwi> x3oo: im Prinzip eine gnome-session
<redkiwi> x3oo: verwendest du lightdm als Loginmanager?
<x3oo> also ich kenn mich halt zu wenig aus um mir selbst ne funktionierende session zusammenzubauen, da fehlt es dann oft an irgendwelche details und funktionen. deswegen möchte ich einfach alles haben was ubuntu mit unity sonst macht und jut... das panel funzt ja ohne probleme
<x3oo> redkiwi: ja
<x3oo> redkiwi: ich kann auch wmii normal starten
<x3oo> das benutze ich gerade auch und unity panel funzt auch, nur das panel ist fast leer.
<x3oo> da ist auch son männchen mit meinem namen, wenn ich darauf klicke, kann ich aber nur die sitzung wechseln aber nciht abmelden. das liegt glaube ich daran, dass dbus nicht automatisch gestartet wird...
<Frickelpit> warum nutzt du nicht unity, wenn du schon den ganzen komfort von unity willst?
<jokrebel> x3oo: Warum nicht einfach Unity nutzen?
<x3oo> weil ich nen laptop habe und die fenster mit tasta steuern will und den bildschirmplatz ordentlich ausnutzen
<jokrebel> und?
<x3oo> das geht mit wmii sehr gut
<bekks> Das geht auch mit Unity wunderbar.
<x3oo> finde ich nicht
<x3oo> ich weiß man kann da die shortcuts eingeben...
<jokrebel> x3oo: Kann man doch alles über die Einstellungen der Tastenkombinationen regeln.
<redkiwi> x3oo: hast du schon mal awesome probiert? (weiß aber nicht ob das Unity "Dock" anzeigen kann)
<x3oo> redkiwi: wmii kann doch das panel anzeigen, das problem ist zu wissen was noch alles gestartet werden muss um ne vollfunktionstüchtige session zu haben mit schlüsselringverwalter und sowas...
<x3oo> das geht alles in wmii perfekt
<Frickelpit> awesome kann einige dock anzeigen
<redkiwi> x3oo: verstehe
<x3oo> die frage ist nur was muss ich noch starten muss damit im unity-panel bspw die sitzungsverwaltung mit sitzung abmelden angezeigt wird, statt nur wechseln
<bekks> Da das Unity-Panel sich nicht für wmii interessiert, weiß es nicht, dass es in einer Sitzung ist, die durch wmii initiiert wurde.
<redkiwi> x3oo: normalerweise wird das meiste über /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ konfiguriert (z.B. 55gnome-session_gnomerc, 80appmenu, etc.)
<x3oo> also in /etc/xdg/autostart sind ein paar mögliche starter
<x3oo> aber wie nutze ich die?
<x3oo_> session abgestürtzt hab verstehentlich xsession gestartet
<x3oo_> aber beim abschmieren wurden die richtigen appletts teilweise gestartet
<bekks> Bei einem Absturz wird nichts gestartet.
<x3oo_> bekks: sry, Xsession hat den bildschirm schwarz gemacht, dann kam wieder das wmii und dort wurden dann appletts gestart, aber! er reagierte nicht mehr auf meine angaben
<x3oo_> eingaben
<Frickelpit> x3oo_: warum eigentlich wmii?
<redkiwi> Frickelpit: wegen der Fensterverwaltung, Shortcuts, etc.
<x3oo_> weil ich damit jahrelang zufrieden war
<x3oo_> 4 jahre jetzt
<Frickelpit> x3oo_: wenn du es 4 jahre genutzt hast, dann sollte es doch kein thema sein, es nach deinen wünschen einzurichten
<jokrebel> x3oo_: Dann wirds ja mal Zeit für was neues.
<Frickelpit> oder so :D
<x3oo_> ich hab einfach: gnome gestartet und metacity durch wmii ersetzt
<bekks> Sagtest Du bereits.
<x3oo_> ich hab damit 4 jahre lang gearbeitet und nicht 4 jahre konfiguriert
<redkiwi> er will eine komplette gnome-session (keyring, console-kit, etc.) + die ubuntu indicatores, usw.
<x3oo_> ich hab sonst keine ahnung wie man linux benutzt ich kann das nur auf dem "niveau" von ubuntu und wmii kann ich
<x3oo_> das war alles...
<Frickelpit> x3oo_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WMII#Autostart-von-Prozessen
<jokrebel> x3oo_: Nachdem aber aus Gnome2 Gnome3 geworden ist und Ubuntu-Standard jetzt Unity ist, wird das nicht so einfach werden, da ja Dein wmii das wohl nicht selbst mitgebracht hatte sondern von Gnome2 nutzte, oder?
<redkiwi> hast das bereits probiert?  Eine Beispieldatei mit empfehlenswerten Startprozessen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WMII
<x3oo> wmii hatte ich innerhalb von gnome geladen
<x3oo> redkiwi: ich dachte die wären veraltet... wegen unity...
<Frickelpit> nein
<zylon> hi
<Frickelpit> da unity auch auf gnome aufbaut, können die nicht veraltet sein
<x3oo> ah ok
<redkiwi> x3oo: wmii hat ja seine eigene session bzw. ist im lightdm auswählbar oder?   /usr/share/xsessions/wmii.desktop
<x3oo> redkiwi: ja das geht
<x3oo> redkiwi: so mach ich das gerade
<redkiwi> x3oo: gnome-session --session=ubuntu oder wie schaut das aus
<x3oo> http://nopaste.info/02cae35749.html redkiwi 
<zylon> habe bei meinem Rechner eine HD aus einem externen Gehäuse eingebaut, das Problem ist, Windows startet nur machmal nach dem Bootscreen startet der rechner neu, dann habe ich Ubuntu daneben installiert, danach startet er nur im grub rescue mode und wenn ich Ubuntu alleine installiere kommt nur "error: couldn't read file" - dabei blinkt Caps Lock + Scroll Lock
<zylon> habe die HD mit WD Diagnistic software geprüft - alles ok, 
<x3oo> redkiwi: ich glaub das ist die richtige richtung
<zylon> Memory Test war auch ok
<x3oo> wenn ich unity-2d starte kommt das panel
<zylon> hat jemand eine ahnung was das sein kann?
<redkiwi> x3oo: hab gerade mal wmii installiert :-) schaut mit der default config sehr leer aus... wie startet man am einfachsten ein xterm?
<x3oo> windowstaste und enter
<redkiwi> x3oo: cool funktioniert
<x3oo> dann bemerkst du auch gleich ein problem: die oberste in den programmen wird nirgends angezeigt...
<x3oo> redkiwi: bist noch da?
<x3oo> ok, unity-2d sagt ihr sei einfach nur gnome2? dann könnte vielleicht mein alter trick greifen?
<redkiwi> x3oo: ja, bin am herumprobieren
<x3oo> jo bin kurz off
<bekks> zylon: Du hast Dir jegliche Bootkonfiguration zerballert auf der Festplatte.
<bekks> zylon: Installiert Grub2 erstmal neu, bzw. löse das Grub2 Bootproblem.
<jokrebel> x3oo: Unity2D ist nicht gleich Gnome2
<bekks> zylon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<bekks> x3oo: Niemand sagte das.
<jokrebel> [14:16] <jokrebel> x3oo: Unity2D ist nicht gleich Gnome2
<x3oo_> komm gleich wieder
<x3oo> verdammt jetzt hab ich mein unity kaputt gemacht :(
<x3oo> das theme und icons werden nicht mehr richtig geladen
<redkiwi> x3oo: Irgendwie ist wmii + unity-2d-launcher + unity-2d-panel keine gute Idee. Die Shortcuts kommen durcheinander und die Handhabung ist schrecklich :)
<x3oo> redkiwi: naja auf den launcher hätte ich jetzt verzichtet, geht nur darum, dass alles was so im backround läuft funzt und das panel mit den richtigen apps da ist
<redkiwi> x3oo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WMII#Autostart-von-Prozessen  +  exec unity-2d-launcher   sowie  exec unity-2d-panel funktioniert schaut aber übel aus...
<x3oo> redkiwi: hehe, ich hab mein unity kaputt gemacht, es wird das falsche theme angezeigt und bspw. das sessionapplet ist auch in der art und weise falsch wie es bei wmii falsch ist
<x3oo> krieg ich das mit nem dpkg-reconfigure wieder hin?
<jokrebel> x3oo: Für welche Ubuntu-Version eigentlich?
<x3oo> oneiric
<bauernomlett> hallo leute! ich bin ganz neu bei xubuntu.
<redkiwi> x3oo: hast in deinem homedir die config-ordner bereits gelöscht?
<x3oo> nein
<bauernomlett> ist es ratsam eine firewall zu installieren und eine anti virus software?
<redkiwi> x3oo: .config   .gconf   .local   .wmii  etc.
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: nein
<jokrebel> x3oo: Selbst die PPAs von wmii sind nur für lucid und karmic :-/
<x3oo> jokrebel: bei oneiric ist wmii dabei...
<x3oo> wmii selber funzt ja auch
<bekks> bauernomlett: Sowas wie diese Softwarefirewalls und Antivirenprogramme bei Windows gibt es bei Nicht-Windows nicht.
<redkiwi> x3oo: wmii funktioniert auch, aber durch die vielen ubuntu Anpassungen wurde es ein wenig kompliziert...
<bauernomlett> d.h. ich bin schon generell geschützt genug oder wie?
<x3oo> vielleicht wäre ein distri wechsel sinnvoll
<jokrebel> x3oo: Up-to-date snapshots are also available in the wmii Launchpad PPA. 
<x3oo> fedora?
<bekks> bauernomlett: Dass es etwas nicht gibt, heisst nicht, dass Du "geschützt" bist in der Art und Weise wie Du es erwartest.
<redkiwi> x3oo: ich verwende aktuell fedora 16, aber mit gnome 3.2 bzw. der gnome-shell
<x3oo> jokrebel: das problem mit dem wmii leuten ist, dass die eh nur gentoo oder so benutzen, kein bock auf noobs wie mich haben etc...
<bekks> bauernomlett: Windowsviren können unter Nicht-Windows keinerlei Schaden anrichten, zB.
<redkiwi> x3oo: ubuntu läuft virtuell zum testen :D
<x3oo> :)
<x3oo> redkiwi: gibt es für fedora auch son gutes wiki wie ubuntuusers?
<x3oo> englischsprachichige würde icha uch nehmen
<jokrebel> x3oo: Diskussionen über andere Distributionen aber bitte nicht hier im Support-Kanal.
<bauernomlett> ich frage mich nur ob ich jetzt noch was in der hinsicht unternehmen muss?
<Frickelpit> bauernomlett: nicht jeden mist aus irgendwelchen quellen installieren oder fremde skripte ausführen
<bauernomlett> ok- aber z.b. onlinebanking kann ich jetzt einfach so machen
<bauernomlett> ?
<Frickelpit> sofern dein browser keine bekannten sicherheitslücken hat, ja
<bauernomlett> das ist der aktuelle firefox- war bei xubuntu ja schon mit dabei
<Frickelpit> aktuell heißt bei firefox nichts mehr :D
<Frickelpit> welche version?
<bauernomlett> ich schau mal nach.. ;)
<zylon> bekks: nur da es eine neuinstallation ist, wüsste ich nicht wie ich Grub2 verballert habe 
<bauernomlett> 9.0.1
<bauernomlett> Frickelpit: noch da?
<Frickelpit> bauernomlett: ja
<bauernomlett> also wenn das die neuste version ist, dann reicht das aus?
<Frickelpit> ja
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: Viren die für Windows oder Mac OS geschrieben wurden laufen auf Ubuntu nicht.
<bauernomlett> bin halt immer windowskind gewesen, so ohne firewall und antivir fühlt sich für mich jetzt erst mal total komisch an
<bauernomlett> ok aber es gibt ja bestimmt auch irgendeinen gemeinen kram für ubuntu oder?
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: hast du einen Router? Wenn ja, sind die Ports auf deinen Rechner eingehend nicht erreichbar.
<bauernomlett> ja habe ich
<zylon> da Ubuntu nun alleine drauf ist, nun kann ich bei grub Ubuntu, Ubuntu rescue mode... auswählen - beim normalen start gibt komme ich nicht weiter, außer "error: couldn't read file" bei recovery mode kommt nur:  http://www.xup.in/dl,14429315/P150112_13.34.png/
<bauernomlett> ok
<Frickelpit> bauernomlett: bastel dir ein script, was alle paar minuten eine sinnlose meldung über notify zeigt, dann hast du das gleiche sicherheitsgefühl wie mit einer windows firewall
<bauernomlett> *grins*
<bauernomlett> dann habe ich noch eine letzte frage: als erstes hatte ich ubuntu ausprobiert aber das lief alles ziemlich lahm auf meinem 7 jahre alten notebook- opensuse würde dann bestimmt auch nicht schneller laufen oder?
<bauernomlett> aktuell habe ich xubuntu und das läuft sehr gut
<Frickelpit> könntest ja auch mal lubuntu testen
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: bzgl. Fireall: Dein Router leitet standardmäßig keine Anfragen an deinen PC weiter. Außer du hast selbst händisch einen Portweiterleitung eingerichtet. Daher braucht du auf deinem Ubuntu Rechner nicht nochmals eine Firewall...
<bauernomlett> ah- danke für die erklärung
<redkiwi> bauernomlett: würde auch bei xfce bleiben
<jokrebel> zylon: War denn die InstallationsCD in Ordnung?
<bauernomlett> jo- das denke ich auch! vielen dank für die informationen!
<zylon> habe beim brennen verifizieren lassen, also sollte in ordnung sein
<zylon> ich konnte es aber nochmal mit einem USB STick versuchen - zur sicherheit
<jokrebel> zylon: Im Menü (gleich am Anfang IIRC Esc drücken) der LiveCD gibt es einen Punkt wo man sie überprüfen lassen kann.
<zylon> IIRC?
<zylon> habs gefunden
<jokrebel> zylon: Eine Kernelpanic kommt meist entweder von einer kaputten Installation oder von nem Hardwarefehler.
<zylon> hm... wenn die Festplatte einen Defekt hätte, hätte das WD-Tool doch eig. bemerken müssen?
<zylon> cd wird gerade geprüft
<zylon> fertig: "no errors found"
<jokrebel> zylon: Läuft der Rechner denn von LiveCD aus einwandfrei?
<zylon> ich kann von Live CD starten und mitz gparted die Festplatte partitionierten usw.
<zylon> scheint also keine Probleme mit LiveCD zu geben
<jokrebel> zylon: Und Grub hast Du im MBR platziert?
<jokrebel> zylon: Gab es Fehler bei der Installation?
<zylon> bei der inst. gab es keine Fehler, jedenfalls keine die mir aufgefallen wären
<zylon> Grub im MBR, ich weiß nicht wo man das einstellen wollte, der schreibt doch grub automatsch in den mbr?
<jokrebel> zylon: Da ich bei Installationen nie die Automatik nutze sondern alles händisch partitioniere, formatiere und Mountpoints zuweise und auch dem Grubbootloader manuell sage wo er hin soll kann ich da nicht dazu sagen.
<zylon> achso ok, dann versuche ich es so nochmal
<zylon> und installiere neu
<jokrebel> zylon: Man könnte auch aus der LiveCD heraus eine Reparatur versuchen, wenn das aber eh eine komplette Neuinstallation ist, sollte es mit "einfach nochmal" einfacher und schneller sein.
<zylon> jokrebel: gib gerade bei der installation, ich habe sda1 + ext4+Mountpoint "/"+sda5 als Swap, aber sehe da nicht wo man festlegen kann, wo der Grubbootloader hin soll
<zylon> ah, sry
<zylon> habs gesehen
<zylon> sda oder sda1?
<jokrebel> sda
<zylon> ok
<zylon> auf eine partition (sda1) zu packen würde ja auch keinen sinn machen, oder wozu ist das gut?
<Hootch> Hallo, kennt jemand ein tool für linux womit MySQL und Blobs (Images speichern und so) bearbeiten kann?
<joschi> Hootch: MySQL Workbench
<joschi> Hootch: oder z. b. dbvisualizer
<Hootch> Workbench geht die unter 11.10?
<joschi> probier es aus
<zylon> so ich habe nun neu installiert und Ubuntu startet sogar, jedoch gibt es ein paar Fehlermeldungen: http://www.xup.in/dl,96001425/P150112_16.10_01.png/
<zylon> http://www.xup.in/dl,27955597/P150112_16.09.png/
<jokrebel> oha
<redkiwi> zylon: merkwürdige errors...
<zylon> das 2. ist vom angeldebildschirm
<zylon> finde ich auch, keine ahnung was die zu bedeuten haben
<redkiwi> beim 1. Foto schaut es so aus, als ob diese 3 errors vom BIOS kommen.
<jokrebel> Die 2te Meldung könnte was mit dem RAM zu tun haben wenn mich da Google nicht grad auf die falsche Spur führt.
<jokrebel> zylon: Lief die Kiste denn schon mit irgendwas rund?
<Hootch> @joschi: ich DANKE dir :) das tool kann das!
<redkiwi> zylon: bzgl. dem 1. Foto, hast du schon einmal die BIOS Default Werte geladen? Diese 3 errors sind merkwürdig.
<redkiwi> zylon: wobei schaut nach GRUB Fehlermeldungen aus:  error: out of disk.    error: no suitable mode found.    error: no video mode activated.
<zylon> da ich seite heute morgen schon probleme habe und kein BS vernünfig läuft habe ich das Bios heute mittag schon zurückgesetzt (irgend jemand hat da ein bios pw festgelegt) , also musste ich (Bios) batterie kurz entfernen
<zylon> sollten also alles auf standart
<zylon> sein
<redkiwi> zylon: hat der Rechner deinen NVIDIA Grafikchip?
<redkiwi> zylon: deinen = einen
<zylon> ja
<redkiwi> zylon: hmm, schau mal: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/error-no-video-mode-activated/
<andreas__> kann jemand bei der installation von 11.10 auf einem MacBook Pro 8.2 helfen
<andreas__> bootet in eine shell, dann passiert nix
<alles-wird-gut> wie wird denn jetzt eine audio-cd eingebunden unter kubuntu 11.10 ? 
<alles-wird-gut> s-ata dvd-rom, die fstab hat kein Eintrag für das Laufwerk
<sysdef> alles-wird-gut: eine audio-cd (red label) hat kein dateisystem. nur ein directory. du kannst die teile nicht mounten
<alles-wird-gut> acchso...
<sysdef> es gibt datei-browser die eine fake-mount-funktion zur verfuegung stellen. konqueror zum beispiel
<ubsy> andreas74: Welche CD benutzt du zur Installation? Alternate oder Desktop?
<alles-wird-gut> sysdef, mit sehr langsamen zugriff.
<alles-wird-gut> sind das jetzt die meisten red label...
<andreas74> desktop afaik. die amd64 version für mac
<sysdef> alles-wird-gut: konqueror ist ein alias fuer "langsamer zugriff" ;)
<alles-wird-gut> achso :)
<alles-wird-gut> kriegt mc das auch irgendwie hin? Auf eine audio zuzugreifen?
<alles-wird-gut> midnight commander
<sysdef> mit 0.1%-iger warscheinlichkeit: ja
<zylon> hm ... werde ich mir anschauen, bei der Meldung "Invalid entry length 0 DMI table is broken Stop"? RAm habe ich geprüft
<sysdef> .o( ... 0.01% )
<alles-wird-gut> sysdef, ?
<alles-wird-gut> also nein.
<zylon> jokrebel: muss die Festplatte austauschen, da die alte Probleme beim anleufen hatte, davor lief alles so wie es sollte
<sysdef> alles-wird-gut: sehr unwarschinlich, dass ein cli dateimanager derart advanced funktionen bietet wenner nicht gerade emacs im namen hat
<andreas74> also um genau zu sein, ich habe das ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac image zur installation verwendet
<jokrebel> zylon: Wie und wie lange hast Du den RAm geprüft?
<ubsy> alles-wird-gut: Was willst du eigentlich mit der AudioCD machen?
<alles-wird-gut> ubsy, 5 tracks auf die platte kopieren
<zylon> 2 durchläufe
<ubsy> alles-wird-gut: dafür gibt's doch entsprechend audiocdripper http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multimedia#Rippen-und-Brennen
<zylon> mit Memtest86+ v4.20
<jokrebel> zylon: Das sollte man schon ein paar Stunden laufen lassen. Und ich denke Du meinst mit 2 Durchläufe 2 mal den Fortschritsbalken bis voll? Das sind dann nur 2 testläufen von was weis ich wie viel verschiedenen.
<ubsy> andreas74: und du bist nun mit der installation fertig? Kannst du dich mit  deinem Benutzernamen ins system einloggen?
<andreas74> ubsy: installation lief gar nicht
<zylon> ich meine Pass = 2
<andreas74> kurz der ubuntu splashscreen, dann die shell. keine fehlermeldung, nix.
<jokrebel> zylon: Sorry hab jetzt memtest leider grad nicht vor mir.
<andreas74> ich hatte ubuntu schon in einer vm unter os x installiert. das ging einwandfrei.
<zylon> also er alle tests 2x durchgeführt hat
<andreas74> so wie's aussieht bin ich jetzt mit einem minimalsystem auf der ramdisk
<andreas74> wär ja schon ein fortschritt, wenn ich ein logfile o.ä. sehen könnte
<zylon> hat aber jetzt nicht stunden gedauert, kann ja noch mal starten
<jokrebel> zylon: Wie gesagt - mehrere Stunden ist aussagekräftig (was in der Zwischenzeit noch nicht erfolgt sein _kann_)
<zylon> also test läuft jetzt, ich melde mich dann so um 20:00? nochmal - wie die ergebnisse sind
<ubsy> andreas74: hm; okay. Das ist jetzt unerwartet. Ich habe mich mit der MacVersion noch nicht beschäftigt, und kann nicht sagen, ob das normal ist oder nicht. Ich hätte erwartet, dass der Installer automatisch geladen wird. Dummerweise kann ich das jetzt auch nicht testen, weil ich eine andere Architektur habe.
<andreas74> ubsy: ok. was würdest du mir raten? ich weiß nicht, wie ich weiter machen soll. gibt's ne möglichkeit den boot-vorgang zu verfolgen? also den splashscreen ausblenden?
<jokrebel> zylon: IIRC gibt es da 2 Fortschrittsbalken. Einer für die einzelnen Tests und dann noch einer für den Gesamttestlauf. Zweiterer sollte mindesten 2 mal komplett durch sein.
<zylon> also bei mentest sind auch 2, wenn pass den wert 2 hat, ist er 2x komplett durch gewesen
<zylon> dafür hat er vielleicht 40 Min gebraucht
<zylon> oder weniger
<ubsy> andreas74: Bei der Alternate sollte eigentlich kein Spalsh-Screen kommen. Nur das Menü vor der Installation (Installieren, Sprache, Memtest, von Festplatte Booten).
<andreas74> ubsy: kannste bitte etwas ausführlicher sein? ich hab keinen schimmer, was du mit alternate meinst.
<andreas74> ich finde es überhaupt verwirrend, das ist jetzt die dritte CD, die ich gebrannt hab. erst 32-bit i386, dann 64-bit amd64, dann amd64+mac
<andreas74> und alle installationnen enden entweder in einem blackscreen oder eben besagter shell
<ubsy> andreas74: Okay. Die Verschiedenen Prozessorarchitekturen benötigen unterschiedliche Installations CDs. Alternate oder DesktopCD stehen für die beiden unterschiedlichen Installationsarten. Die DesktopCD ist wie eine LiveCD mit der du das System von der CD starten und testen und von der grafischen Oberfläche installieren kannst.
<ubsy> andreas74: Die Alternate CD ist eine CD nur zum installieren. Der Installer ist dann ein 'Textbasiertes' tool, ohne schicke Desktopumgebung. Du kannst aber durchaus eine Desktopumgebung mit der AlternateCD installieren. Nur kein System damit direkt starten
<andreas74> ubsy: und die alternate? was macht die?
<andreas74> ah ok
<andreas74> download url?
<ubsy> andreas74: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<andreas74> ubsy: danke!
<andreas74> ich glaub ich hab immer das selbe problem, wenn ich linux installieren will: rechner zu neu ;)
<andreas74> wenn ihr nix mehr von mir hört, hat's mit der alternate geklappt
<Guest6337> hallo habe da eine Frage/Problem bezüglich sabnzbd+ auf einem ubuntu server http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405132/ kann mir da jemand helfen ?
<ring0> Guest6337, stelle deine frage doch einfach direkt hier. die frage in einen paste zu schreiben unnötig
<Guest6337> ok
<Guest6337> habe ein Ubuntu Server 10.04 auf dem SAMBA am laufen ist, seit kurzem habe ich sabnzbd+ 0.6.14 auf dem Server am laufen. Das Programm Startet bei Serverstart automatisch und die Downloads funktionieren auch. Nun meine Frage, ich möchte das der Server nach dem Abschluss des Downloads automatisch heruntergefahren wird, die Möglichkeit ist über die Weboberfläche gegeben, leider wird nur sabnzbd ausgemacht. Was mache ich falsch 
<Guest6337> kennt keiner eine Lösung für mein Problem ? 
<Geraner> scheinbar nicht. :(
<Guest6337> schade
<Geraner> stelle doch einfach mal die Frage im forum und warte ein paar Tage. Wird schon jemand drauf antworten.
<redkiwi> Guest6337: unter welchem Benutzer läuft sabnzbd+ ? als root?
<redkiwi> Guest6337: vielleicht fehlen die Rechte für das Herunterfahren...
<Guest6337> nein als normaler server benutzer
<ubaba> hallo
<redkiwi> Guest6337: Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 Shutdown on Queue finish Script  --> http://forums.sabnzbd.org/viewtopic.php?t=5294
<redkiwi> Guest6337: sollte auch mit neueren Ubuntu Versionen funktionieren
<ubaba> eine frage, wie löscht man denn am bequemsten ein ordner mit vielen dateien (über die konsole?)
<redkiwi> ubaba: man rm
<jokrebel> Guest6337: Und es gibt wohl mehrere hier die Deine Frage noch gar nicht glesen haben, weil sie grad anderweitg beschäftigt sind.
<Guest6337> thx werde gleich mal Script testen
<ubaba> nein rm ordnername geht nicht
<k1l_> ubaba: rm mit dem schalter rf. aber da ist vorischt geboten. da gibts kein zurück mehr
<ubaba> es geht um en ordner media_build
<k1l_> *vorsicht  (hab noch kalte finger)
<Guest6337> War wohl etwas ungeduldig, sorry :)
<redkiwi> Guest6337: rm -rf media_build
<ubaba> git clone git://linuxtv.org/media_build.git << ich will den befehl ausführen. da sagt er mir jedoch das der ordner bereits existiert und bricht ab
<redkiwi> Guest6337: sry falscher Username
<Guest6337> np
<ubaba> ah danke.. aber der clone befehlt geht imme rnoch nicht? 
<ubaba> fatal: destination path 'media_build' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<redkiwi> ubaba: für git gibt's sicher eine Option mit der man das "forcen" kann...
<ubaba> ok scheint zu gehen danke
<ftpproblem> Hey Leute. Ich hab mal so eine Frage an euch. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen (oder weiterleiten wo ich hilfe kriegen könnte). Ich habe 10 FTP Accounts auf meinem Hoster zur verfügung. Der erste FTP account greift automatisch auf meine Domain zu.
<ftpproblem> Nun habe ich einen 2 Account gemacht, und habe auf den Account via Filezilla Files hochgeladen. Ich möchte gerne das jeder draufzugreifen kann.
<ftpproblem> Nur wenn ich die Rechte vergebe, auf 777 Bspweise, muss man immer Benutzereingeben und password vom FTP. GIbt's eine möglichkeit dies auszuschalten?
<ftpproblem> Bei dem 1 Account (der ja schon angelegt war, weil dort die Homepage ist) muss ich nur: (www).xxxxx.(de)/<ordner auf dem FTP>/<file name>
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: geht um ubuntu server?
<ftpproblem> Ja ist ein Ubuntu server
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: > (www).xxxxx.(de)/<ordner auf dem FTP>/<file name>   der Apache Webserver muss im Prinzip in Inhalt von deinem 2. FTP Account anzeigen.
<k1l_> ftpproblem: du betreibst doch den server gar nicht? klär das doch mit deinem hoster
<ftpproblem> k1l_: Ja ich betreibe ihn nicht. Aber ich dachte mir, vielleicht könnte mir trotzdem jemand helfen
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: kann man z.B. mit einem Apache Alias lösen, dazu braucht man halt Zugriff auf die Apache Config...
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: es geht im Prinzip nur darum, dass das Verzeichnis vom 2. FTP Account eingebunden wird.
<ftpproblem> redkiwi: Richtig. Wenn ich auf meinem 1 Account gehe, sehe ich den neuen Ordner den ich erstellt habe, beim erstellen vom 2t FTP Account. Der Ordner hat 755 Rechte. Also zugriffsrechte.
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: weißt du wo die Dateien vom 2. FTP Account liegen?
<ftpproblem> Ja
<ftpproblem> In diesem Ordner.
<ftpproblem> Also auf dem FTP server ist z.B auch ein Ordner, der 'www' heißt. Alles was außerhalb dieses Ordner's ist, kann ich nicht zugreifen.
<ftpproblem> *drauf zugreifen
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: so wie ich das verstehe, zeigt der 1. FTP Account in das DocumentRoot Verzeichnis vom Apache Webserver.
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: aso
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: und in www liegt vermutlich deine website oder?
<ftpproblem> Genau, richtig.
<ftpproblem> Und jetzt da ich den 2t Account gemacht habe, ist außerhalb des 'www' 's Verzeichnisses, der Ordner, den ich erstellt habe (zum 2t FTP Account)
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: deshalb ist der Ordner übers Web nicht erreichbar.
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: normalerweise macht man in der Apache Config einfach einen Alias auf den gewünschten Ordner...
<ftpproblem> Genau. Und ich möchte, auch wenn ich z.b in der Adressleiste den ganzen Hostname + Benutzername + Password eingeben muss ( das ist egal ), das ich auf die Datein zugreifen kann, ohne das ich Benutzername + Password ständig eintippen muss.
<ftpproblem> Also zugriff für jeden Quasi
<ftpproblem> Das heißt genau? Sorry bin nicht begabt dadrin ^^
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: mit einem Alias werden Verzeichnisse also Ordner eingebunden die sich nicht im root-Verzeichnis vom Apache in deinem Fall www befinden.
<k1l_> wie gesagt, das wirst du nicht lösen können. rede mit deinem hoster
<ftpproblem> Also das heißt, es ist unmöglich, das ich ein FTP account erstelle, und darauf zugreifen kann ohne ständig das pw eingeben zumüssen? ^^ Irgendwie dumm oder?
<ftpproblem> Weil dafür ist doch ein FTP da, um daten abzuspeichern, und zugreifen zu können
<Wedelwolf> na ja wenn danach alle draufgreifen können 
<Wedelwolf> ists doc h auch blöd?
<ftpproblem> Doch.
<ftpproblem> Dafür habe ich diesen FTP account erstellt ^^ Ich wollte dort datein hochladen, die ich verlinken kann.
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: FTP und HTTP ist nicht das selbe...
<k1l_> guestlogin wird der hoster sicher geblockt haben
<ftpproblem> Bspweise, ich habe ein Bild auf dem FTP hochgeladen. Nun möchte ich auf (m)einer Seite via html code, auf dieses Bild verlinken. Ist ja nicht möglich, da es PW geschützt ist richtig?
<ftpproblem> Und das meinte ich. 
<ftpproblem> k1l_ Hat das problem aber anscheind gelöst. Wird nicht machbar sein.. Dann müsste ich  mich mal auseinander setzten mit dem Host
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: die Dateien welche du über den 1. FTP Account direkt ins DocumentRoot (www) vom Apache Webserver speicherst, sind automatisch via HTTP erreichbar.
<ftpproblem> Genau das weiß ich.
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: kannst du das Homeverzeichnis vom 2. Account nicht in das vom 1. Account legen?
<andreas74> neuigkeiten vom ubuntu-install auf meinem macbook pro (alternate diesmal): er kann das CD-ROM nicht mounten
<andreas74> also das CD-ROM, von dem er gerade gebootet hat
<ftpproblem> Du meinst den Ordner den ich erstellt habe für den 2t Account, in den WWW ordner reintun ?
<andreas74> *facepalm*
<redkiwi> ftpproblem: damit etwas via http erreichbar sein kann, muss der Apache darauf halt Zugriff haben.
<ftpproblem> Okay verstanden.
<ftpproblem> Dann bedanke ich mich rechtherzlich. redkiwi  und k1l_ 
<ftpproblem> Schönen abend noch.
 * ||arifaX just testing irc with BitchX on ASUS WL-500g router in ssh shell
<||arifaX> kann mal jemand was schreiben, bitte?
<andreas74> also falls noch jemand nen tipp hat, wie ich ubuntu auf meinem macbook installiert kriege... ich bin noch so ne stunde hier
<andreas74> und dann unterbreche ich das projekt linux-installation mal wieder für drei jahre und schau was sich dann getan hat
<ubsy> andreas74: vielleicht hat er Probleme von der CD zu lesen. Was ist denn nun der aktuelle Stand? Gibts ne Fehlermeldung oder eine Änderung?
<||arifaX> ubsy schon mal bei https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook nachgelesen, das muss doch gehen!
<k1l_> ||arifaX: tests bitte in #test
<andreas74> yep, habe mir so ziemlich alles durchgelesen zum thema
<andreas74> refit installiert
<andreas74> wie gesagt, er bootet den installer von cd-rom
<andreas74> und dann sagt er, er könne die CD-ROM nicht mounten
<andreas74> wtf?
<||arifaX> andreas74 das ist vmtl. ein cd-defekt
<||arifaX> andreas74 wie schauts mit dem boot-stick aus? schon probiert?
<andreas74> boot-stick?
<k1l_> andreas74: mal mit nem usb-stick probiert?
<andreas74> cd ist übrigens ok, hab ich extra nochmal verifizieren lassen
<k1l_> andreas74: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer  dort im abschnitt "installation auf einem intel amc"
<k1l_> 'mac
<||arifaX> andreas74 naja unabhaengig von der cdrom kannst du ja mal von usb testen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<k1l_> andreas74: unten ist auch was zu "cd startet nicht"
<||arifaX> andreas74 ja probier mal die bootoptionen die k1l_ gefunden hat
<redkiwi> andreas74: bleibt beim mac os ;) die Oberfläche ist deutlich durchdachter als alle Desktops unter Linux zusammen *duck*
<k1l_> redkiwi: :/
<andreas74> redkiwi: du hast wohl recht
<redkiwi> leider
<||arifaX> redkiwi da kann ubuntu nix dafuer, dass das macbook fuer mac-os erfunden wurde :) aber deine aussage ist zutreffend.
<basti> wenn ich, um ein paket selber zu kompilieren, die abhängigkeiten via sudo apt-get build-dep paket installiere, wie kann ich diese wieder deinstallieren wenn sie nicht mehr benötigt werden?
<bekks> Ebenfalls mit apt-get.
<ppq> basti: wenn du dir nicht irgendwo gespeichert hast, welche das waren, guck in /var/log/apt/term.log und kopier dir die paketnamen raus
<hilltop> hi, wie um alles in der welt bekomme ich dedas fglrx modul aus dem xorg raus - fglrx packages sind schon alle gepurged
<hilltop> und in meinem dualboot system bekomm ich kein unity
<hilltop> weil kein x dispaz geladen werden kann
<bekks> hilltop: Und wrum nicht?
<hilltop> failedto laod module + no driver available
<bekks> Dann fehlt Dir wohl der fglrx, wenn Du eine ATI Karte hast.
<hilltop> ne hybrid
<hilltop> also ATi die nicht klappt, mit ner sandy bridge
<hilltop> hat auch alles bis heute morgen geklppt
<hilltop> bis die geniale idee kam den fglrx nochmal zu probierne
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<hilltop> 11.10
<hilltop> und ich hatte schon nen reinstall vonxserver-xorg intel 
<hilltop> und xorg core
<hilltop> hat leider nichts gebracht
<hilltop> also auch mit dpkg-reconf
<bekks> Als ein Ubuntu, und kein Mint oder so? Und vorher lief der Inteltreiber?
<hilltop> UBUNTU 11.10
<hilltop> und der intel lief perfekt
<hilltop> experimentiert hatte ich mit dem blacklisten des radeon treibers und flglrx
<dreamon_> hilltop, Ich mußt da immer im Bios umstellen, damit der Richtig Treiber lief.
<hilltop> zzt ist in der blacklist nur der fglrx drin
<hilltop> dreamon_: im bios ??? das is OS Sache und nicht bios - 
<hilltop> ausserdem gibt sone einstellung im Bios bei Sonz nicht
<hilltop> ist uebrigens eine Vaio SB Serie
<hilltop> mittlerweile bin ich echt ratlos
<hilltop> habe auch keinen plan wo dises komische ding von xserver noch einen fglrx her haben will
<hilltop> selbnst mit ocate gibts nur 3 verweise
<hilltop> die jockez und apport hocks sind
<hilltop> mir wuerde es ja schon reichen wenn ich nerstmal irgendetwas wieder auf den screen bekommen wuerde ...
<dreamon_> hilltop, hybrid.. das waren doch die grafikkarten die 2 gpus haben, um Strom zu sparen wird da doch umgeschaltet. Da Ubuntu das nicht unterstützt.. Hab ich im !!BIOS!! das anpassen können. (solltest mal reinschauen)
<hilltop> dream ich bin mir 100% sicher das es das da bei meinem nichts gibt
<hilltop> ich weis das hzbrid in ubuntu nicht klappt
<hilltop> bisher klappte aber der intel treiber wunderbar
<hilltop> das war mir auch gut genug
<hilltop> bis die von simutrans meinten das meine GPU power nicht ganz optimal ware
<dreamon_> hilltop, Ok, hast recht, das war ein LG, hätte aber sein können das es trotzdem eine Option gibt.
<hilltop> dreamon_: ja stimmt
<hilltop> bei sony die haben das nur als erstes auf den markt gebracht noch vor nvidia optimus
<hilltop> die haben als erste direkt in windows umgesschlatet
<hilltop> ind windows klappts auch
<hilltop> nur aht in ubuntu 
<hilltop> nun gut
<hilltop> aber ich will ja nur meinetwegen nen VESA desktop
<hilltop> ich ware ja auch schon mit 800*600 usw zu frienden wenn denn dann mal uerberhaupt nen treiber geladen werden w[rde
<dreamon_> Naja, Windows kam bei der kiste aber nicht klar wenn ich im Bios umstellte.. war auch mist.. hab mich sehr damit geärgert
<hilltop> ist halt LG meiner ist nen Sonz
<hilltop> y
<hilltop> welches ist die neuste xorg log ? 
<hilltop> die Xorg.0.log oder ?
<sysdef> -> ls -l
<speckmade> Ich hätte gerne ein Dual-Boot-System mit Windows auf einer zweiten physischen Festplatte. Bei der Linux-Installation auf die primäre Platte nach der Windows-Installation habe ich eine Partition auf der ersten Platte formatiert, über die Windows bootet und jetzt findet mein GRUB das Windows nicht...
<speckmade> Kann ich mein GRUB jetzt noch belehren oder muss ich mir eine schlauere Neuinstallation überlegen?
<rusef_> was sagt denn die grub.conf?
<sdx23> Klingt als fehle der ntldr. Wenn dem so ist -> Windows-Support
<hilltop> bekks: dreamon_ sysdef : ja meine letze log file meint EE failed to load module fglrx und dann EE no driver\s available
<freemoser> hi 
<hilltop> die treiber sind doch xserver-xorg-video-intel oder ?
<freemoser> mal ne frage ich will mit den CompizConfig Manager die fenster oben am Panel "durchsichtig" machen, weiß aber nicht was ich jetzt schreiben muss bei Windows : class= ??? :D weiß das wer ?
<freemoser> also ich was das durchsichtig macht wo man sich bei ubuntu unity z.b Abmeldet oder die Lautsärke regelt 
<jokrebel> freemoser: Myunity installier - Panel - Transparenz
<jokrebel> *installieren
<bekks> hilltop: Nopaste doch mal das komplette Log auf einen Paste-Service.
<hilltop> ne super idee wenn auf dem einenm PC kein GUI ist
<hilltop> ach ja und mein inet zugang teuer und langsam ist
<freemoser> jokrebel: das panel ist schon Transparenz aber wenn du dann z.B auf das auf Email klickst öffnet sich ja so ne art Liste und die will ich Durchsichtig haben?
<speckmade> rusef_: wo ist denn die grub.conf?
<jokrebel> freemoser: Dann  -> keine Ahnung
<rusef_> speckmade: /boot/grub?
<hilltop>  bekks ok conecntion scheint wieder schneller yu sein
<jokrebel> freemoser: Was genau hat das dann für einen Nutzen?
<hilltop> dann investiere ich mal die 6 MB
<speckmade> rusef_: grub.cfg
<speckmade> ?
<freemoser> jokrebel: öhh garkein :D sieht aber glaub ich mal besser aus ^^
<rusef_> speckmade: grub.conf ...
<speckmade> rusef_: scheint da nicht zu sein.
<speckmade> Ubuntu 11.10
<speckmade> GRUB2
<hilltop> bekks: http://pastie.org/3190733
<bekks> hilltop: Dann pass mal dein xorg.conf an, so dass kein fglrx mehr verwendet wird.
<rusef_> speckmade: menu.lst`?
<hilltop> bekks: ich war an der xorg conf nicht dran
<hilltop> ist die nicht eh variable seit 10.x
<hilltop> bekks
<hilltop> argh da steht was von ATI config drin
<hilltop> mit welchem paket kann ich die [ueberschreiben ? dachte dpkg -reconfigure -pigh xserver-xorg hatte das gemacht
<bekks> Du sollst die nicht mit einem PAket überschreiben, Du sollst den eintrag für fglrx dort rausnehmen.
<redkiwi> hilltop: lösche einfach die  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Datei.
<hilltop> ehm ja - und wenn ich rm benutzt habe ... - sorry
<speckmade> rusef_: auch nicht
<bekks> hilltop: Wenn Du wahllos Dinge löscht, die Du evtl. noch brauchst, ziehe ich mich aus dem Support zurück.
<hilltop> redk und dan dpkg-reconfigure -p???? xserverr-xorg
<hilltop> bekks: sorry - ich dachte nur eigentlich das die vorher leer war
<bekks> hilltop: NEIN, KEIN dpkg-reconfigure... - Starte X neu.
<zylon> habe jetzt den RAm getestet - keine Fehler
<zylon> bei 7 Durchläufen
<redkiwi> hilltop: X konfiguriert sich selbst, die xorg.conf braucht man normalerweise nur für die unfreien Treiber.
<bekks> zylon: Wie lange lief der RAM-Test?
<hilltop> bekks: ja jetyt habe ich was :)
<hilltop> DANKE
<hilltop> meinste ich kann nen restart wagen
<bekks> 0115 201647 <+bekks> hilltop: NEIN, KEIN dpkg-reconfigure... - Starte X neu.
<bekks> Egal, ich bin jetzt raus aus dem Thema.
<hilltop> starte x neu + startX - da ja kein Xserver offen war
<hilltop> danke
<redkiwi> hilltop: einfach: restart lightdm  ;)
<zylon> ca 3,5 Std
<hilltop> danke
<bekks> zylon: Hmm, ziemlich kurz. Was ist dein eigentliches Problem?
<hilltop> scheiss fglrx nen purge sollte auch eintrage in der xorg.conf yurucksetyen
<bekks> hilltop: Nein, sollte es nicht.
<bekks> hilltop: Konfigurationen die der User selbst verbrochen hat, sollten (und das werden sie) von der Paketverwaltung ignoriert werden.
<hilltop> ich habe aber die xorg conf nciht angepasst das macht catalyst von selbst bei der insttall
<hilltop> naj trotydem vieln dank
<hilltop> cya
<rusef_> speckmade: oO
<rusef_> weder noch in /boot/grub?
<speckmade> rusef_: nicht in /etc/, nicht in /boot/grub/
<schneekugel> hi
<schneekugel> jmd daa?
<zylon> bekks: also kurze zusammenfassung es fing damit an, das ich die HD tauschen musste - danach windows beim hochfahren die rechner neu starten lassen, ubuntu daneben installiert und das Teil startet nurnoch in grub recue mode, danach habe ich Ubuntu alleine installiert und es kam nur "error: couldn't read file" - dabei blinkt Caps Lock + Scroll Lock (bei recovery mode kommt nur:  http://www.xup.in/dl,14429315/P150112_13.34.png/) - dan
<schneekugel> :(
<bekks> Der Fehler ist recht klar. Du hast die falsche UUID angegeben in grub.
<bekks> Der kann nichts finden, wovon er booten könnte
<schneekugel> -.-
<zylon> bei welchem Fehler ?
<bekks> Bei deinem Grub Fehler.
<zylon> meinst du den ? http://www.xup.in/dl,96001425/P150112_16.10_01.png/ - also ich habe keine UUID angegeben, höre davon zum ersten mal
<bekks> In Grub steht eine, damit Grub weiß, was es tun soll.
<bekks> Sieh Dich doch mal im Wiki um, zum Stichwort Grub2 Reparatur.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ist ne komplette Neuinstallation IIRC.
<bekks> jokrebel: Offensichtlich nicht :)
<zylon> doch!
<jokrebel> bekks: [15:16] <zylon> achso ok, dann versuche ich es so nochmal [15:16] <zylon> und installiere neu
<zylon> habe grub neu installiert, es kommt der gleiche Fehler
<jokrebel> zylon: Ich dachte Du hast das komplette Ubuntu nochmal installiert. >verwirrt bin>
<zylon> ja, habe das komplette Ubuntu neu installiert
<zylon> und jetzt wegen den defekten grub, grub neu installiert
<zylon> hat aber nichts geändert
<jokrebel> zylon: Dann erzähl nicht du habest Grub neu installiert. Das ist nicht das selbe!
<zylon> ich hzabe ja beides gemacht
<zylon> also ich habe ubuntu neu installiert, und weil bekks meinte die UUID ist fehlerhaft beim grub habe ich grub neu installiert mit sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<bekks> zylon: Du sagtest vorhin Du hättest Grub schon vorher neu installiert - noch bevor ich was von einer UUID gesagt habe.
<redkiwi> zylon: wie viele Festplatten sind angeschlossen? vermutlich nur eine oder?
<zylon> eine, wo habe ich denn das gesagt??
<redkiwi> zylon: Hast du die Partitionierung Ubuntu überlassen oder selbst also händisch Partitionen angelegt?
<zylon> also, wie ich geschrieben habe, beim ersten versuch habe ich es ubuntu überlassen, da kam: "error: couldn't read file" - dabei blinkt Caps Lock + Scroll Lock (bei recovery mode kommt nur:  http://www.xup.in/dl,14429315/P150112_13.34.png/) 
<zylon> jetzt habe ich selber partitioniert
<bekks> In dem Recoveryversuch ist deutlich zu sehen, dass die UUID nicht stimmt.
<zylon> interessant ist auch dieses Bild http://www.xup.in/dl,16734902/P150112_20.43.png/, erscheint kurz nach dieser: http://www.xup.in/dl,96001425/P150112_16.10_01.png/ anzeige
<bekks> GRub ist wie ich schon sagte vöölig kaputt. Eine Ubuntuneuinstallation hilft genau gar nicht, sondern nur eine Reparatur von GRub.
<redkiwi> zylon: Auch der Festplatte ist eh nichts wichtiges, oder?
<redkiwi> Auch = Auf
<zylon> ne, ist ja nichts außer der neuinst drauf
<redkiwi> zylon: perfekt, dann würde ich großzügig löschen
<redkiwi> zylon: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1
<Minipluto> ich habe mir aus Versehen bei der Anmeldemaske, die nach dem einschalten aus dem Standby oder Hibernate erscheint, eine Bildschirmtastatur aktiviert. Wie kann man die wieder weg machen?
<Minipluto> 11.10
<redkiwi> zylon: damit sollte GRUB und die Partitionstabelle weg sein
<redkiwi> zylon: danach Ubuntu ganz normal installieren, aja und den obigen Befehl einfach mit root Rechten ausführen.
<zylon> ich hatte bei der Prüfung der Festplatte diese schonmal komplett erased und eine neue Partitionstabelle angelegt, aber kanns damit nochmal probieren
<zylon> die Partitionstabelle hatte ich mit gparted neu angelegt
<bekks> Wieso benutzt Du nicht die Ubuntuinstallation zum Anlegen aller nötigen Partitionen?
<d_p> gibt es schon ne alternative zum torbutton? also in zusammenarbeit mit polipo?
<bekks> Was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<zylon> bekks: habe ich ja, nur die Partitionstabelle habe ich mit gparted gemacht, da ich nicht wusste, ob das bei der installation auch klappt
<zylon> gparted sollte das doch auch richtig machen oder nicht?
<jokrebel> bekks: Weil ich ihm empfohlen habe, (da es nicht ging) das gaze mal nicht der Automaitk zu überlassen.
<redkiwi> zylon: wie gesagt, lösch den MBR die Partitionstabelle mit diesem Befehl: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1  danach von der ubuntu-cd booten und ganze normal installieren...
<bekks> FAIL.
<zylon> habe ich schon, gelöscht
<bekks> Um den MBR zu löschen sollte man nur die ersten 448 Bytes löschen, und nicht den Rest, damit man die primäre Partitionstabelle nicht übebrschreibt...
<zylon> inst CD lädt gerade
<bekks> Macht was ihr wollt. Wenn Du weiterhin jeden Befehl einfach ausführst, sage ich nichts mehr dazu.
<redkiwi> bekks: die Platte ist eh leer ;)
<bekks> redkiwi: Das macht keinen Unterschied bei der Sinnhaftigkeit der Aktionen.
<redkiwi> bekks: auf der platte ist nur ein nicht bootfähiges ubuntu ;)
<bekks> redkiwi: Das macht keinen Unterschied bei der Sinnhaftigkeit der Aktionen. Er merkt sich das für die nächste Grub-Reparatur und bügelt sich alle Partitionen weg.
<zylon> gut gut, welcher Befehl wäre dann der richtige gewesen ? 
<redkiwi> zylon: egal welcher
<redkiwi> zylon: hauptsache dein mbr und die partitionstabelle ist weg
<bekks> redkiwi: Die Partitionstabelle sollte ja eben NICHT weg.
<redkiwi> zylon: damit erstellt der ubuntu installer eine neue und die Kiste bootet
<zylon> jetzt am besten selber partitionieren oder Ubuntu überlassen?
<bekks> Aber danke für den Hinweis, dass DU ihm dann das nächste Mal hilfst, wenn er sich wirklich die Partitionstabelle, die er dann noch brauchen wird, löscht.
<redkiwi> bekks: kennst du sein Partitionierung? Glaub nicht! Also weg damit. Die Platte ist eh leer... zefix
<redkiwi> zylon: überlass es ubuntu, die kiste soll erst mal booten ;)
<bekks> redkiwi: Wie gesagt, Du kriegst dann nächstes MAl den Support. Ich halte mich jetzt einfach raus.
<zylon> ich hatte bei der vorherigen inst nur eine partition sda1 als Wurzel "/" und eine SWAP 5GB Partition erstellt
<redkiwi> bekks: ich will nur das zylon eine saubere Ausgangsbasis hat mehr nicht ;)
<redkiwi> zylon: passt auch
<zylon> deswegen, komisch das da immer etwas schief läuft
<redkiwi> zylon: ist schon etwas strage, aber einen etwaigen BIOS MBR Schreibschutz wirst ja nicht eingeschaltet haben :D
<ExPress> macht eine extra /home da kein sinn ?
<redkiwi> ExPress: doch
<redkiwi> ExPress: ist aber kein muss
<k1l> je nach ssd und ram kann man dafür swap weglassen
<ExPress> also /boot  /swap * 2x mehr als RAM*  /system und /home  
<bekks> ExPress: 2x RAM für SWAP ist Blödsinn.
<k1l> ExPress: nein, die regel mit swap ist veraltet. sehr veraltet
<k1l> und /boot braucht otto normalo auch nicht
<ExPress> wo schreibt er dann grub und den mbr hin  k1l 
<k1l> ExPress: MBR ist nicht /boot
<bekks> ExPress: Der MBR ist wie sein Name schon sagt, der Master Boot Record, und seine Position ist festgelegterweise der erste Block einer Festplatte.
<k1l> MBR ist ein teil der festplatte ausserhalb der partitionen. und /boot ist dann ganz normal einfach unter /
<redkiwi> eine swap Partition braucht man u.a. für den Ruhezustand... ansonsten wüsste ich keinen Grund dafür... swapfile kann man sich ja immer schnell erstellen bei bedarf...
<ExPress> ine manuellen Partitions Manager  muss ich doch beim /boot den mbr einschalten ? 
<k1l> wer bei dem ram größen und preisen auf die festplatte swappen will, hat es nicht anders verdient :)
<k1l> ExPress: du verwechselst da gnz wild dinge
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon_> Gibt es ein Tool, welches Grafikkarten unabhängig den gesamten Desktop um 90Grad drehen kann?
<bekks> dreamon_: Nein.
<bekks> ExPress: der MBR hat NULL mit /boot zu tun.
<k1l> dreamon_: am besten geht das wohl mit dem passenden treiber. ansonsten mal xrandr angucken
<dreamon_> k1l, RandR steht für "Resize and Rotate" -> hört sich laut wiki nicht schlecht an.. merci
<Hootch> Ubuntu, Unity: Bei der Nutzung von GIMP kann die Leiste meines Ebenen Fenster unter die TopLeiste (ganz oben) darunter verschwinden. Das Fenster kann nich nicht mehr anklicken - jemand einen Vorschlag?
<redkiwi> dreamon_: die unfreien Treiber können damit mitunter nicht Richtig umgehen. mit dem freien intel und ati treiber geht es aber beispielsweise problemlos.
<bekks> Hootch: Lass es nicht verschwinden bzw. verschieb es so, dass es nicht unter der Taskbar oben liegt.
<redkiwi> Hootch: alt + f7
<dreamon_> redkiwi, Dann hätte ich mit 	Intel GMA 3150, gute Chancen. . mal testen.
<redkiwi> dreamon_: intel funktioniert perfekt damit, sind mit die besten GPUs für Linux
<sahne> Hallo ich habe Probleme mit dem nvidia Treiber, nutze Xubuntu und nach schreiben der xorg.conf mit nvidia-xconfig startet die desktopumgebung nicht mehr. Hier mal die config http://pastebin.com/y9ZFmVYU und der xserver-log: 
<sahne> http://pastebin.com/szgMj94M
<redkiwi> sahne: schau mal obs nicht eine sicherung von der alten xorg.conf gibt.
<sahne> habe keine andere
<redkiwi> sahne: normalerweise wird die alte xorg.conf automatisch gesichert...
<sahne> ja, doch hab ich da keinen nvidia treiber genutzt da steht nichts drin.
<sahne> das ist die backup: http://pastebin.com/6JN53NK0
<redkiwi> sahne: mehr braucht es im Normalfall für das laden vom NVIDIA Treiber nicht: http://paste.ubuntu.com/805581/
<jamesbond-4711> hi
<bekks> redkiwi: nvidia-xconfig.
<sahne> rredwiki: Danke, ich werd das einfach mal ausprobieren
<bekks> sahne: Welche Grafikkarte hast Du genau?
<jamesbond-4711> ich bräuchte eine kurze Pre-Installations-Beratung: habe hier ein Thinkpad T41 mit ATI-Radeon 7500-Grafik, 1,6 GHz-Single-Core-CPU
<jamesbond-4711> kann ich darauf die aktuelle Ubuntu-Distri installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> jamesbond-4711: wie viel RAM?
<jamesbond-4711> 1 GB RAM
<sahne> GeForce GT 540M
<jamesbond-4711> oder ist die Kiste dafür zu alt bzw. zu lahm?
<redkiwi> jamesbond-4711: leg die live-cd in dein laufwerk und teste es aus ;) kann nichts passieren...
<LetoThe2nd> jamesbond-4711: mei geht schon, aber "schnell" könnte ein bisschen subjektiv sein :)
<jamesbond-4711> die Standard-Ubuntu-Version hat Gnome als Oberfläche, ja?
<bekks> jamesbond-4711: Nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> jamesbond-4711: das mit der livecd ist ne gute idee, im zweigel halt auch mal mit x/lubuntu testen. vor allem letzteres sollte schon einigermassen tun.
<redkiwi> jamesbond-4711: nein hat Unity
<jokrebel> jamesbond-4711: Hab auf "schmalbrüstigeren" Rechner aktuelle Ubuntus annehmbar am laufen.
<jamesbond-4711> sollte ich dann ggf. lieber Xubuntu nehmen?
<dreamon_> redkiwi, Display dreht perfekt. Leider dreht die Touchfunktion des Displays nicht mit. Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr normal klicken. Sonst wäre es super
<jamesbond-4711> ich dachte, Unity wäre eine Gnome-Version...?
<bekks> dreamon_: xrandr hat damit auch nichts zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> jamesbond-4711: nope.
<bekks> jamesbond-4711: Falsch gedacht.
<jamesbond-4711> (sorry, setze selbst bisher kein Ubuntu ein...)
<redkiwi> dreamon_: cool touch
<jamesbond-4711> auf meinem Desktop läuft arch
<dreamon_> bekks, ja das sehe ich. frägt sich ob man das touch auch umstellen kann.
<jamesbond-4711> hat Unity mit Gnome gar nichts zu tun? oder ist es ein Fork davon?
<LetoThe2nd> jamesbond-4711: absolut nada.
<bekks> dreamon_: Fragt sich nicht, weil man kann.
<dreamon_> bekks, Bist du so freundlich und gibst mir einen kleinen Tip?
<redkiwi> jamesbond-4711: Unity hat nichts mit einem Standard Gnome 3.2 zu tun, leider...
<bekks> dreamon_: Den gab redkiwi Dir doch schon :)
<jamesbond-4711> LetoThe2nd: von Wikipedia: "Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment..."
<jokrebel> …oO( hat aber alles momentan eher sehr wenig Support-Bezug, oder? )
<jamesbond-4711> gibt es denn eine spezielle Live-CD oder ist die Installations-CD gleichzeitig eine Live-CD?
<LetoThe2nd> jamesbond-4711: das ist jetzt schwere interpretationssache. ja, die unity-installation bezieht sich auf die meisten programme der gnome-suite. aber trotzdem hat die oberfläche nichts mit gnome zu tun.
<Hootch> redkiwi, was tut alt + f7? hab grad gnome auf
<dreamon_> bekks, redkiwi, achso ich dachte er meinte das "cool touch" anderst gemeint war.. (zynisch) sry.. ;)
<zylon> redwiki: ok, er ist mit der installation fertig und er landet wieder bei grub rescue: http://www.xup.in/dl,11657767/P150112_21.56.png/
<Hootch> redkiwi, expose windows?
<bekks> Hootch: In Gimp bewegt dich das zu dem gefragten Fenster.
<LetoThe2nd> jamesbond-4711: kommt auch wieder drauf an. für 19 von 20 usern ist die livecd gleich der installercd. für den einen übriggebliebenen mit sehr spezifischen anforderungen gibts die sogenannte alternate-installer cd, die eben nur installer ist.
<redkiwi> Hootch: nein damit kannst du das aktive Fenster mit den Pfeiltasten verschieben
<jamesbond-4711> LetoThe2nd: anders gefragt: wenn ich es auf meinem T41 ausprobieren will, kann ich dann einfach von http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download die Nummer 1) downloaden, auf CD/DVD brennen, davon booten und "live" ausprobieren?
<bekks> redkiwi: Wenn das Fenster unter der Taskleiste liegt, kann er es nicht aktivieren...
<bekks> redkiwi: Ergo kann er es auch nicht verschieben.
<LetoThe2nd> jamesbond-4711: kannst du und solltest du.
<redkiwi> Hootch: "Fenster" anklicken alt + f7 drücken und dann mit den Pfeiltaten rumschieben...
<Hootch> redkiwi, bekks danke :)
<jokrebel> cu
<redkiwi> Hootch: einfach anklicken egal wo
<zylon> sry, redkiwi
<jamesbond-4711> LetoThe2nd: thx
<dreamon_> redkiwi, Hast du das schon mal getestet? finde gerade keinen link dazu
<redkiwi> hab leider keinen pc mit touch :(
<dreamon_> redkiwi, woher kennst du dann "cool touch", oder hat sich bekks getäuscht?
<redkiwi> dreamon_: ich meinte das so wie du es gemeint hast ;)
<redkiwi> dreamon_: zynisch
<redkiwi> dreamon_: :)
<dreamon_> redkiwi, Ah ok ;)
<dreamon_> Kein wunder das ich nichts zu Thema gefunden habe ;)
<redkiwi> dreamon_: kümmert dich utouch um die Ansteuerung? Vielleicht findest hier etwas: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/multi-touch?sort=faq
<dreamon_> redkiwi, Hab schon was gefunden.. mal testen -> http://www.wetab-community.com/index.php?/topic/18236-howto-rotate-screen-in-yawos/ ich hab moch twofing mit installiert.. hoffe das es weiterhin läuft. Das ist ganz toll
<dreamon_> redkiwi, Kann man wunderschön zoomen und scrollen mit 2Fingern.. 
<k1l> dreamon_: das wetab wird nicht offiziell unterstützt. und ich sage es nochmal: in der wetab community hast du wesentlich bessere chancen auf support als hier
<zylon> da dies nun auch gescheitert ist, hat jemand noch eine Idee was da los ist?
<k1l> zylon: was fabrizierst du da eigentlich?
<bekks> zylon: Welche Installationscd verwendest Du genau?
<zylon> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<bekks> Kann dein Rechner kkein 64Bit?
<k1l> welche hardware ist das?
<zylon> nein, ist ein Pentium4
<zylon> P4 2391 Mhz + GeForce4 MX 420
<bekks> 2.4 GHz.
<zylon> ja
<bekks> Und eine steinalte Grafikkarte. Hast Du schonmal die alternate CD probiert?
<k1l> ich würde auch mal profylaktisch die alternate cd nehmen zum installieren
<zylon> k1l: ich mache eigentlich nicht viel, versuche nur ein BS zu installieren
<zylon> nein habe ich noch nicht versucht
<k1l> zylon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alternate_installation   
<sahne> redwiki: Deine minimal-config hat leider nicht geklappt: hier der log: http://pastebin.com/2pLsYeAz Hast du noch ne Idee?
<bekks> sahne: Die kann auch nicht klappen.
<sahne> Und was kann ich tun?
<bekks> mit nvidia-xconfig eine neue xorg.conf generieren lassen, und dann das Xorg.0.log nopasten, nachdem der Start von X mit der neuen xorg.conf fehlgeschlagen ist. Und uns auch noch sagen welchen Ubuntu genau Du hast, mit folgenden BEfehlen in einem Nopaste: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<redkiwi> sahne: was für eine geforce karte ist das?
<bekks> redkiwi: eine GT540M.
<sahne> ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/pLhec8qc  log: http://pastebin.com/szgMj94M
<bekks> sahne: Ist das das Log NACH dem Aufruf von nvidia-xconfig?
<sahne> GeForce GT 540M
<sahne> ja
<redkiwi> no screens found
<sahne> bzw. nach dem neustart, meinst du das?
<bekks> nvidia-xconfig aufrufen, dann neustarten, dann nopasten.
<k1l> welcher treiber ist das? und wie installiert?
<sahne> genau
<dennistlg> Nabend ich habe ein problem mit einem linux kernel und dvb-t auf arm cpu (android) mag mir trotzdem wer helfen?
<sahne> Installiert über Einstellungen -> zusätzliche Treiber
<k1l> sahne: welcher laptop ist das genau? ist das etwa ein ding mit 2 grakas?
<sahne> joa, dell xps 15 
<k1l> dennistlg: hier ist nur ubuntu support
<redkiwi> sahne: oje
<LetoThe2nd> dennistlg: wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, hier gehts ausschliesslich ubuntu
<k1l> dennistlg: wendest dich am besten and die bastelergemeinde deines gerätes
<k1l> sahne: das sollte man vlt mal von anfang an sagen. das ist ne ganz andere liga
<k1l> sahne: hast du im bios denn nur auf eine graka gestellt?
<sahne> nein
<redkiwi> sahne: deshalb Meldungen wie (EE) No devices detected. und no screens found
<k1l> sahne: das optimus (also das umschalten der grakas) wird noch nciht so richtig unterstützt
<sahne> hmm okay
<k1l> redkiwi: mal grade papa erklären lassen, ok?
<redkiwi> k1l: ich steh gerade auf der Leitung?
<sahne> wir können ja mal anders an das problem herangehen. Ich wollte die möglichkeit mit deinem angeschlossenen Bildschirm einen "extended Desktop" zu nutzen. Und dachte daher an die nvidia treiber. Wenn das auch anders geht.. brächte ich den ja nicht. 
<dennistlg> könnt ihr mir dann einen allgemeinen hilfe raum der distro unabhängig ist empfehelen?     k1l  ist eher spezifisch daher ist die geräte gemeinde nicht so hilfreich.
<k1l> sahne: also möglichkeit 1: eine der beiden grakas im bios einstellen und diese nutzen oder 2. schau dir mal hier unter optimus die möglichkeiten an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<k1l> sahne: das ist aber noch nicht zu vergleichen mit den win-treibern und erfordert etwas einarbeiten bei/von dir.
<redkiwi> sahne: einfach den nvidia treiber wieder löschen, dann nimmt der X-Server wieder die Intel GPU...
<bekks> dennistlg: Gerade wurde Dir schon #ubuntu-de-offtopic empfohlen.
<k1l> dennistlg: #android  oder mal "/msg alis help"  für eine bessere channel suche
<sahne> Okay, gibts hierzu nen befehl. oder einfach alle pakete mit nvidia löschen?
<k1l> sahne: unter "jockey" oder auch "proprietäre treiber" den nvidia wieder deaktivieren
<sahne> oaky, ich deinstalliere nvidia, mach nen neustart und schau mir im anschluss mal optimus an
<soc> hi jungs
<soc> und mädchen
<soc> sagt mal, ich hab hier ein 110kb png-bild
<soc> das dafür sorgt, dass tumblerd amok läuft und sämtlichen verfügbaren speicher frisst
<LetoThe2nd> soc: klassicher fall für n bugreport. gehst du launchpad :)
<soc> ja, sinnvoll
<soc> ich muss nur irgendwie die datei mal isolieren und tar-ren
<soc> oder so
<soc> scheint ein svg zu sein
<soc> hat jemand schnell das kommando zum tar-ren zur hand?
<bekks> tar
<cperrin88> Hey, ich habe ein problem mit dem NVidia Treiber. Wenn ich dual Screen einschalte bleibt der zweite bildschirm schwarz
<cperrin88> ich denke der XServer startet nicht mehr richtig
<cperrin88> oder besser gesagt gar nich
<cperrin88> t
<apollo13> hast du dem treiber auch gesagt, dass er am 2. bildschirm was anzeigen soll?
<cperrin88> japs
<cperrin88> ich kann auch mit der maus rein aber dann kommt ein X
<apollo13> was steht in den logfiles?
<cperrin88> also die maus ist ein X
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> wie hast du es konfiguriert?
<k1l> cperrin88: 2. xserver auf dem externen?
<cperrin88> k1l: Japs
<k1l> (das klappt nicht mit unity)
<cperrin88> sos macht das der NVIdia Treiber
<apollo13> mach lieber nvidia twinview
<cperrin88> das will nicht
<apollo13> ist einfacher für dich denk ich
<apollo13> "das will nicht" ist keine fehlermeldung mit der wir helfen können
<k1l> das nicht startende unity malt da das x auf die maus. lösung hab ich bisher auch nicht. nutze twinview und hoffe auf 12.04
<cperrin88> Der fehler ist Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0, DFP-2: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +1920+0' (Mode 3200x1080, id: 50) on X screen 0.
<apollo13> klingt als ob du ne xorg.conf hättest die was kaputt macht
<apollo13> move die mal weg und richte das normal neu ein
<apollo13> und jag mal nvidia-settings drüber und lass es xorg.conf speichern (danach aber checken ob das ding wohl geschrieben hat)
<cperrin88> ich muss dafür mal neustarten
<cperrin88> brb
<jamesbond-4711> habe jetzt die Ubuntu-Live-CD gebootet, leider wird mein WLAN-Modul nicht unterstützt: Broadcom BCM4306 - wie bekomme ich das ans Laufen?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx  da wird dir geholfen. 
<dreamon_> Was macht man eigentlich wenn man unter wine ein programm hat laufen lassen, das die auflösung verändert, dies Original aber nach Beendigung nicht mehr wiederherstellt?
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: danke für den Link - Problem: firmware-b43-installer wird nicht gefunden :(
<jamesbond-4711> muß ich dafür ein zusätzliches Repo aktivieren? wenn ja: wie geht das unter Ubuntu?
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: hast du das auch richtig gelesen? oder nur nach nem befehl geguckt? grade das mit dem 3.0er kernel wird interessant (je nachdem welches ubuntu du da genau hast)
<dadrc> dreamon_, xrandr -s <deine auflösung> wär ein erster Ansatz
<dadrc> Lässt sich auch gut in ein Skript verpacken
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: sorry, ich verstehe nicht was Du meinst - ich habe die Live-CD 11.10 gebootet, also versuche ich, in der Wiki-Beschreibung nur die Schritte durchzuführen, die im Abschnitt "Kernel 3.0.X" beschrieben sind
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: zeig mal, was du da eingeben hast und was da rauskam: pastebin.com
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke ging super.(auch bei Nvidia GPU) -> muß ich notieren.. xrandr scheint ganz interessant zu sein
<dadrc> Die Firmware ist in multiverse, ist das auf der Live-CD an?
<dadrc> dreamon, jep, sehr praktisches Ding. 
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: http://pastebin.com/cyu2A5TG
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/b43-fwcutter  das ist in main drin. glaube aber auf der cd sind erstmal nur die cd repos an. (was aber auf einer cd egal ist, weil man eh nichts speichern kann)
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: firmware-b43-installer kann nicht gefunden werden
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: schau mal ob unter "softwarequellen" nur die cd aktiviert ist. nimm dann mal die haken bei main und universe rein.
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: aber die prozedur ist eh nicht langlebig. der speichert das auf der cd ja nicht. und nach dem reboot ist das wieder alles weg
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: das ist klar
<jamesbond-4711> ich will nur wissen, ob ich das WLAN ans Laufen bekomme
<jamesbond-4711> wenn ja, dann werde ich Ubuntu installieren
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: unter systemeinstellungen  wie gesagt paketquellen einstellen
<jamesbond-4711> hab jetzt mehr Repos angehakt
<k1l> und mal die cd unten aus aushaken
<jamesbond-4711> wie aktualisiere ich jetzt die Paket-Infos?
<k1l> sudo apt-get update
<jamesbond-4711> oha, der holt gleich 40 Sachen...
<k1l> tjo. vlt ist das auch einfcher, wenn du dir bei packages.ubuntu.com die beiden pakete holst und die mit dpkg direkt installierst
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: konnte das Paket jetzt installieren!
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: es wurde anschließend auch eine Firmware heruntergeladen und automatisch entpackt
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: muß ich jetzt irgendwelche Kernelmodule (neu-)laden?
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: wie gesagt: du musst vorher was deinstallieren. bitte den artikel lesen und nicht nur den erst besten befehl eintippen :)
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: das ist bereits erledigt
<k1l> ich weiss nicht, ob deine karte jetzt den b43 oder den b43 legacy braucht
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: nur steht im Network-Manager (oder wie das Ding oben in der Leiste unter Ubuntu heißt) immer noch "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: es wurden viele Files entpackt, die wie folgt heißen: b43/XXXXXX.fw
<k1l> hast du mal die ganze lsusb/lspci zeile von dem chip?
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Ywuc64yh
<k1l> guck mal mit lsmod, ob der b43* treiber geladen ist
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wireless-firmware-fehlt/?highlight=BCM4306#post-3827032  das klingt ansonsten nach deinem problem
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: http://pastebin.com/3gDKUtj2
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: vll. ist auch schon alles soweit OK, nur der Network-Manager hat es nicht mitbekommen - allerdings kann ich leider nicht einfach so neu booten, um das zu ändern (da Live-CD)...
<k1l> sudo iwlist scan 
<jamesbond-4711> wlan0: Network is down
<k1l> also ich würde mal behaupten, dass das ding in einem normalen ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen ist :)
<jamesbond-4711> sudo ifup wlan0 hilft auch nicht
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: behaupten kann man viel ;-)
<jamesbond-4711> ich denke auch, das es geht - würde es nur gern vorher ausprobieren
<k1l> ich weiss auch wieder, warum ich mich von broadcom und atheros entfernt halte :/  die wiki seite, die in dem forum verlinkt ist (und mit der karte klappen soll) will auch "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree " haben
<k1l> könntest aber auch nochmal mit "rfkill list" gucken ob da nicht was geblockt ist
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: hey, ich hab's hinbekommen
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: ein einfaches rmmod b43, gefolgt von modprobe b43 hat auch den Network-Manager überzeugt :-)
<k1l> glückwunsch, dann kannst du ja jetzt installieren :)
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: cool, werde ich machen - vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung!
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: ok, dachte das wäre schon bei der installation des treibers passiert
<jamesbond-4711> offenbar nicht. ich dachte auch nicht, daß das hilft, war nur so ein verzweifelter Versuch :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-07
<meiner> ne nur PowerMizer  aber das war mit der installation den neuen treiber schon da
<ring0> ich guck mal, ich meine es gab da verschiedene werte für coolbits
<ring0> welche grafikkarte hast du genau?
<meiner> und wenn ich da auf prefer maximum performance stelle merke ich auch keinen unterschied
<meiner> gt 520 
<ring0> mit nvidia-current 295.40-0ubuntu1.1 richtig?
<meiner> ne
<meiner> die aktuellen von der nvidia seite
<ring0> aha!
<ring0> also 310.19
<meiner> hm glaub waren 310.17
<meiner> ich guck mal
<meiner> ne sind sogar noch 310.14
<ring0> ok, möchtest du diese einstellung für das overclocking permanent beibehalten?
<meiner> soll eigentlich temporär sein
<ring0> wie ich lese, ist es nämlich so, dass selbst wenn das einstellungsfenster in nvidia-settings anzeigt werden würde, diese einstellungen bei jedem reboot weg sind. es gibt aber einen workaround um das permanent zu machen
<ring0> na gut, dann weiter suchen :)
<meiner> haaber gib mal den link
<ring0> der inhalt: http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/index.html
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA Accelerated Linux Graphics Driver README and Installation Guide (at de.download.nvidia.com)
<ring0> hier die faq, such da mal nach coolbits: http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/faq.html
<kubine> Title: Chapter 7. Frequently Asked Questions (at de.download.nvidia.com)
<meiner> kehr ohne irc wäre ich aufgeschmissen, hab nämlich nur ne EDGE verbindung weil es hier kein internet gibt und bei google suchen dauert dann echt jahre
<ring0> hier sind die coolbits werte erklärt. gibt 0, 1, 2 und 4: http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/xconfigoptions.html
<kubine> Title: Appendix B. X Config Options (at de.download.nvidia.com)
<ring0> meiner, also, der readme nach, sollte dieser menüpunkt eigentlich auftauchen bei coolbits=1
<meiner> macht er leider nicht ich hatte erst ab und wieder angemeldet und dann nen neustart gemacht
<ring0> meiner, kannst ja mal testweise probieren, ob die gpu lüftersteuerung unter thermal monitor auftaucht, wenn du von 1 auf 4 wechselst. so könnte man zumindest verifizieren, dass diese coolbits einstellung in der xorg.conf irgendwas bewirkt :)
<meiner> kann ich den nicht einfach ergänzend hinzufügen? ist ja eigentlich auch nicht verkehrt, 
<meiner> oder gibs dann andere probleme
<meiner> einfach "Coolbits" "4"
<ring0> ich würde erstmal nur die 1 gegen die 4 austauschen
<ring0> danach kann man ja immer noch testen, ob man auch zwei coolbits werte setzen kann
<ring0> und?
<meiner> keine veränderung
<ring0> du hast jetzt coolbits=4 getestet?
<meiner> ja
<ring0> hm, schade
<meiner> ich hab 1;2;3 und 4 getestet
<meiner> schadet doch nicht, wenn die alle untereinander stehen oder?
<ring0> wahrscheinlich nicht, hab ich nicht getestet. aber 3 gibt es nicht ;) und 2 ist für sli, was du mit einer karte ja nicht hast
<meiner> ich lad mir einfach die tage mal die 310.19 runter vieleicht liegs auch da drann
<ring0> wenn dann aber zwei komplette zeilen mit "Option "Coolbits" "1"" und drunter "Option "Coolbits" "4""
<ring0> also, an der version wird es kaum liegen. das funktioniert auf die art schon seit langem und vielen vorigen treiberversionen
<ring0> hab ich so auch schon aktiviert
<meiner> nervt halt schon nen bisschen, bin die ganze zeit so bei 12 MH/s beim cgminer (bitcoinminer) und mit win7 machter um die 30-35 Mh/s
<ring0> was in windows passiert, interessiert hier keinen ;)
<ring0> du könntest noch probieren, die mhz für gpu und ram direkt im terminal zu setzen
<meiner> ja, ich muss aber sagen können das linux besser ist :)
<meiner> mit welchen befehlen?
<meiner> und geht der lüfter dann automatisch mit hoch?
<ring0> keine ahnung was mit dem lüfter passiert
<ring0> nvidia-settings --assign "[gpu:0]/GPUOverclockingState=1" --assign "[gpu:0]/GPU2DClockFreqs=<gpu clock>,<mem clock>"  --assign="[gpu:0]/GPU3DClockFreqs=<gpu clock>,<mem clock>" &
<meiner> naja kurz testen wird ja wohl gegen
<ring0> <gpu clock> und <mem clock> musst du natürlich austauschen gegen plausible mhz werte
<ring0> hier ist noch was für den lüfter
<ring0> nvidia-settings --assign "[gpu:0]/GPUFanControlState=1" --assign "[fan:0]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed=100" &
<ring0> damit wird der auf 100% gestellt
<ring0> wahrscheinlich würde ich den lüfter vor der übertaktung hochschrauben
<meiner> tut sich nichts
<meiner> etweder ist der lüfter echt leise oder es tut sich nichts
<ring0> hast du den ersten befehl mal probiert?
<ring0> tja, dann hab ich leider auch keine ideen mehr. das ist der nvidia weg overclocking zu aktivieren. vielleicht wird bei deiner karte und dem linux nvidia treiber kein overclocking unterstützt
<nibbler_> hi. was is der unterschied zwischen fglrx und fglrx-updates?
<nibbler_> ...google wusste es, danke
<ring0> nibbler_, erst denken, dann fragen
<ring0> ;)
<nibbler_> lieber fünf mal nachgefragt als einmal nachgedacht (das känguru)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wenn beim boot einer Maschine fsck einen Fehler feststellt (der nicht automatisch behebbar ist), dann landet man im maintaince mode. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen? Zu 99% macht man dann einen manuellen fsck und drückt dabei einmal "y"
<yogg> Ich könnte fsck in der fstab generell deaktivieren, aber die Lösung gefällt mir nicht unbedingt.
<Minipluto> vor allem gibts ja einen Grund dafür, wenn es sich zu Wort meldet
<yogg> Bei nem Backupserver ohne ipmi ist das sehr ungut wenn er beim boot stehen bleibt und man remote keine Schanze hat das Problem zu beheben.
<bekks> Keine Remote Management Lösung?
<koegs> ein Backupserver, der jedesmal ein fsck braucht, ist aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei :D
<bekks> :P
<yogg> jedes mal ist übertrieben. Aber wenns über 3 Jahre 2 mal auftritt ists auch schon zu viel :D
<yogg> Ein KVM dran zu hängen ist eine Idee. Für den Backupserver aber auch fast übertrieben :/
<bekks> Was ist das für ein Server, hat der keine RSC, ILO, ASM, etc.?
<yogg> nein der hat leider gar nix zur remotesteuerung eingebaut
<bekks> Was ist das denn für ein Server...?
<yogg> ok "server" ist übertrieben. Ein alter rechner der als Backupserver missbraucht wird
<yogg> solange bis er eben den geist aufgibt
<yogg> aber das heißt für das Problem die einzig gute Lösung wär ein KVM. Den Maintaince Mode zu umgehen wenn ein fsck einen Fehler feststellt wird nicht gehen (wär ja eigentlich auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll).
<yogg> Wird also letztendlich bei der manuellen vor Ort Lösung bleiben :D
<yogg> Danke
<Loetmichel> hmmm... seit wann kann der maintainance mode kein ssh mehr?
<bekks> Und wieso benutzt man kein "1 1" und "1 2" in der fstab, um das Problem schon vor der Enstehung zu lösen?
<yogg> konnte den Rechner zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mal Pingen. Also dürfte die Netzwerkunterstützung zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht geladen sein
<yogg> 1 1 und 1 2 sind in der fstab eingetragen. Aber wenn fsck ein Problem feststellt das nicht automatisch Lösbar ist landet man trotzdem im Maintaince mode
<bekks> Dann war der Rechner auch nicht im Maintainance Mode.
<bekks> Und wieso wird die Kiste dauernd gebooted, als Backupserver?
<yogg> wer sagt denn hier was von dauernd ^^.
<yogg> Der hatt auch ne recht hohe uptime. Aber Stromausfall, Putzfrau, ... können sowas schon mal auslösen
<gugaua> Hallo gibt es fürs raspberry pi ein eigenen channel?
<stevieh> gugaua: vermutlich, oder?
<gugaua> ich habe einen softwarefehler und der ist meiner meinung nach debian bzw ubuntu dedingt
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506213/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> kann mir da jemand helfen oder muss ich wo anders suchen?
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: er ist sicher debian bedingt weil ubuntu nicht auf nem rpi läuft ;)
<gugaua> dann gibt es sicher ein debian channel
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: ergo: entweder in nem debian-channel (#debian, #debian.de, #debian-de) oder in nem rpi-channel (keine ahnung, selber googlen :P) fragen bitte. danke.
<derfragende> Hallo zusammen :-)
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > derfragende, so allgemein:
<kubine> derfragende, so allgemein:: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<derfragende> den namen wohl passend gewählt :-) ich kenne mich im irc schon etwas aus und hoffe die Regeln zu kennen 
<derfragende> ich habe seid neuesten probleme mich auf smb Freigaben zu verbinden obwohl an der Konfiguration nichts geändert wurde
 * LetoThe2nd kann dazu beim besten willen nichts beitragen ausser dem üblichen "und seit wann ist das so? was war an diesem zeitpunkt? welches ubuntu? fehlermeldungen? etc..."
<LetoThe2nd> fpauser_: hallo.... würdest du bitte deinen link in ordnung bringen oder uns solange aus dem autojoin nehmen? danke
<koegs> derfragende: ein paar mehr details wären nicht schlecht, also woher kommen die SMB-Freigaben, wer verbindet sich, wie macht er das, Fehlermeldungen, etc.
<derfragende> Also die Freigaben befinen sich im Rechenzentrum und werden durch eine Software namens netapp verwaltet welches nichts anderes macht als Freigaben zu verwalten. ist auch schon lange im Einsatz und funktioniert auch einwandfrei mit allen Windows Clients macs etc.
<bekks> Netappist keine Software, sondern eine Hardware. :)
<bekks> Und NetApp stellt schlicht SMB Shares zur Verfügung.
<mrkramps> derfragende: wie genau äußert sich denn das verbindungsproblem?
<LetoThe2nd> fpauser_: ping... 2. warnung
<derfragende> So wie dem auch sei nach nem neustart funktionierte die Konfiguration des Clients nicht mehr 
<derfragende> kann das am cifs liegen ?
<bekks> Was sind die konkreten Fehlermeldungen die Du bekommst?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu ganz genau hast du da?
<Guest89536> Hallo!
<LetoThe2nd> Guest89536: bitte keine privaten queires.
<Guest89536> +LetoThe2nd: Kannst du mir helfen?
<bekks> !frag > Guest89536 
<kubine> Guest89536: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest89536: nein.
<Guest89536> +bekks: Mein Ubuntu hängt ständig.
<Guest89536> +bekks: Egal was ich mache.
<bekks> !details > Guest89536 
<Guest89536> +bekks: Immer.
<Guest89536> +bekks: Okay!
<bekks> !wf > Guest89536 
<kubine> Guest89536: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Guest89536> +bekks: Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung.
<derfragende> Version 12.4 LTS
<Guest89536> +bekks: Ubuntu 12.10
<Guest89536> +bekks:  32 bit.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest89536: ich sage es kein zweites mal.
<Guest89536> +LetoThe2nd: Warum glaubst du habe ich mich in einem Query entschuldigt?
<Guest89536> Vergiss es!
<Guest89536> Dann sag mir doch wenigstens ob es ein Forum gibt!
<Gamoder> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest89536> Gamoder: Danke! Denn ich muss endlich was gegen das Ubuntu das sich ständig aufhängt machen.
<Gamoder> Welche Grafikkarte und welchen Grafiktreiber nimmst du denn?
<Guest89536> Gamoder: Intel.
<Gamoder> passiert das ständig oder nur wenn du z.B. hohe Last erzeugst?
<Guest89536> Gamoder: Immer!
<Gamoder> Hmm, Intel sollte eigentlich unproblematisch sein
<mrkramps> Gamoder: es sein denn, die is uralt
<Gamoder> Wenn er hängt, geht dann noch STRG + ALT + DRUCK + K, oder reagiert er gar nicht mehr?
<derfragende> Eingerichtet wurde das ganze immer nur grafisch über "Mit Server verbinden " und dann halt Windows Freigabe und dann Daten inkl. Domäne LoginID und Kennwort
<bekks> derfragende: Was sind die konkreten Fehlermeldungen die Du bekommst?
<Guest89536> Gamoder: Er reagiert gar nicht mehr.
<bekks> derfragende: Und welches Ubuntu ganz genau hast du da?
<derfragende> 12.10
<koegs> eben wars noch 12.4 LTS :(
<Gamoder> Guest89536: Versuche einmal, xfce zu verwenden
<koegs> die es ja nicht mal gibt
<Gamoder> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bekks> derfragende: Was ist es denn nun?
<mrkramps> koegs: das war der andere
<Guest89536> Gamoder: Was ist das?
<koegs> [12:50:04] < derfragende> Version 12.4 LTS
<Gamoder> das ist eine andere Desktopumgebung die keine 3D-Beschleunigung verwendet
<bekks> derfragende: Kopiere die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in einen pastebin.
<mrkramps> stimmt koegs, der anderere war das andere
<bekks> !paste > derfragende 
<kubine> derfragende: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest89536> Gamoder: Xubuntu?
<Gamoder> genau
<Guest89536> Gamoder: Unter den anderen läuft es ja alles gut! Nur unter Ubuntu nicht!
<Gamoder> aber du musst das nicht komplett neu herunterladen, einfach das paket xubuntu-desktop zu installieren reicht
<Gamoder> Aso, also du hast schon xubuntu ausprobiert?
<mrkramps> Guest89536: unter welchen andere?
<Guest89536> mrkramps: Zorin OS, Lubuntu!
<Gamoder> ah
<Guest89536> Gamoder: Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll.
<mrkramps> Guest89536: die laufen auch alle mit einer desktopumgebung, die keine 3d-beschleunigung benötigt
<Guest89536> mrkramps: Bei Ubuntu ist das nicht so?
<mrkramps> wobei…. das sag ich so leichtfertig dahin
<Gamoder> Guest89536: Naja, ich würde dir einfach mal zu xubuntu raten - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187/+index?comments=all meint, da<ss genau die 3D-Beschleunigung manchmal Probleme bereiten kann
<kubine> Title: Bug #993187 “ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently.” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-intel” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Guest89536> mrkramps: Ein Freund von mir hat mir von KDE 3 erzählt!
<bekks> kde3 ist schon lange tot.
<Guest89536> mrkramps: Was unterscheidet sich von KDE3 und KDE4.
<Guest89536> +bekks: Er sagte aber es hängt vielleicht damit zusammen.
<bekks> Trotzdem ist kde3 schon lange tot, und 12.04 verwendet kein KDE3.
<mrkramps> Guest89536: kde4 ist allerdings ebenfalls eine beschleunigte desktopumgebung
<mrkramps> dann eben nicht!
<derfragende> @bekks bekommst sofort den autput
<dreamon_> Wenn man die smb.conf anpasst. Was muß man tun das die Änderung übernommen werden? Ist neustart zwingend?
<bekks> dreamon_: Samba neustarten.
<dreamon_> sudo initctl restart smbd  -> komisch das hab ich gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung. Wurde das umgestellt?
<bekks> sudo service smbd restart
<derfragende> @bekks Ubuntu 12.4 LTS precise
<dreamon_> öfters mal was anders ;) -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server#Server-neu-starten .. Aber du hast recht.. das kommt mir bekannter vor
<kubine> Title: Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> derfragende: Das ist NICHT die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und dieser Channel ist kein Pastebin.
<bekks> !paste > derfragende 
<kubine> derfragende: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mrkramps> dreamon_: ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, das ist das gleiche, aber "service" ist nur ein wrapper script und initctl dürfte trotzdem funktionieren
<derfragende> http://pastebin.com/MbNfZVzf
<kubine> Title: Log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> lulz
<bekks> derfragende: Alsohast du ein 10.04.4 und kein 12.04
<ring0> wie schnell doch so ein downgrade geht ;)
<bekks> derfragende: Wieso erzählst du uns so einen Unsinn?
<koegs> erst 12.4 (bzw. 12.04), dann 12.10, dann wieder 12.4 und tatsächlich ein 10.04 :)
<derfragende> ne hab grad nen anderen rechner genommen weil der andere 2 etagen tiefer steht ;>)
<koegs> derfragende: dann geh bitte an den rechner, wo es nicht geht und dann sehen wir weiter...
<bekks> ...
<dreamon_> mrkramps, Wrapper script hör ich zum ersten mal. Gleich mal googlen
<derfragende> http://pastebin.com/eTaCd6pB
<kubine> Title: anderer - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dreamon_> bekks, mrkramps Merci
<bekks> derfragende: Und das ist jetzt ganz sicher der Rechner an dem es nicht funktioniert?
<derfragende> Genau so ist es
<bekks> Und welche Meldung ganz genau erhälst beim Verbindungsversuch...?
<ernst__> hallo
<derfragende> ich bekomme einfach das passwordeingabefesnter zurück
<ernst__> hey, cool, die gleiche frage scheine ich auch zu haben (@derfragende)
<bekks> derfragende: Wie gibst du denn den Benutzernamen ein?
<mrkramps> ernst__: stell sie erstmal
<derfragende> etwas scheint bei der übergabe der domöne/loginid/kennwort nicht zu klappen
<ernst__> ich kann mich bei einigen webanwendungen nicht mehr einloggen
<ernst__> bspw. wordpress oder owncloud
<ernst__> und komme nach dem login einfach zum loginscreen zurück
<mrkramps> ernst__: capslock aktiviert?
<ernst__> ist das was gerade diskutiert wird?
<bekks> ernst__: Nein.
<ernst__> ne, das pw ist schon richtig...
<mrkramps> ernst__: nein
<ernst__> sonst ruckelt der wordpress login auch, habe ich gestestet. Falshes PW führt zu ruckeln, richtiges zurück zum login screen
<ernst__> ok, sorry
<ernst__> dann hab ich ein neues problem
<ernst__> kann mir jemand helfen? ich bin bei der Arbeit und wir haben ubuntu 12.04 - Das Einloggen habe ich nun von zwei verschiednen REchnern mit dem gleicehen Ergebnis probiert
<bekks> Funktioniert der Login von irgendeinem anderen Rechner?
<ernst__> von dem windowsrechner meiners kollegen, geht der login problemlos mit meinen daten
<bekks> Hast Du Caps-Lock kontrolliert?
<ernst__> bekks, ja von dem windowsrechner
<mrkramps> ernst__: browser cache geleert?
<mrkramps> bekks: war meine erste frage ^^
<ernst__> capslog ist aus
<bekks> mrkramps: Ja, und sie wurde nicht beantwortet ;)
<ernst__> cache hab ich auch mal gelehrt
<ernst__> auf dem zweitejn test gerät hatte ich aber auchc noch keinen cache
<ernst__> sorry, cahe habe ich gelehrt
<bekks> Was sagt denn das Log von Wordpress an der Stelle?
<ernst__> es kommt kein log, ich komme einfach wieder zum loginscreen
<bekks> Es kommt auch kein Log. Ich meine, dass der Webserver ein Log mitschreibt.
<bekks> Was steht da drin.
<ernst__> ? ich bin da nicht admin oder so? keien Ahnung wo ich das log vom server bekomme...
<bekks> Vom Admin :)
<ernst__> jo, der ist nicht da... :(
<ernst__> schon komisch, dachte vielleicht ist das ein generelles problem, weil ja das selbe auf zwei rechnern hier auftritt und bei zwei verschiednenen anwendungen (wordpress und owncloud)
<mrkramps> gleicher admin?
<ernst__> hab auch schon chromium als alternativ browser versucht - selbes ergebnis
<ernst__> mrkramps, ja, aber da der login ja vom windows aus geht, denke ich das das problem doch nicht bei ihr liegt, oder
<ernst__> verschiedene server
<ernst__> owndcloud liegt bei hetzner, wordpress bei all inkl
<mrkramps> ernst__: und andere logins sind fehlerfrei?
<ernst__> gmx geht bspw
<ernst__> und gmail hab ich auch erfolgreich getestet
<mrkramps> ernst__: hast du neben dem cache auch die cookies gelöscht?
<ernst__> jo, alles!
<ernst__> habe gerade auch mal nen neuen user angelegt und es mit dem versucht, same same leider
<ernst__> also nen neues Profil ohne cahe und cookies etc.
<ernst__> neustart brachte auch nichts
<ernst__> hm... mit chronium ging jetzt auf einmal der login zu worpress. Leider aber noch nicht zu owncloud.... strange!
<ernst__> ok, ich muss mal eben in ein meeting, melde mich später nochmal! Vielen Dank, so oder so...
<TheInfinity> ernst__: wenn du irgendwelche tests machst lohnt es sich oft in den inkognito mode zu gehen
<TheInfinity> ernst__: chrome / chromium cached leider wie doof was bei tests nachteilhaft ist
<TheInfinity> ernst__: der inkognito mode macht das dann nicht
<derfragende> Denkt ihr es kann am Update liegen ?
<bekks> derfragende: BEantworte bitte meine Frage.
<derfragende> der webchat ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft für große mengen text -.- moment ich schau mal
<derfragende> wie ich meinen benutzernamen eingebe: ich habs auf verchiedene weise versucht einmal ganz normal meine id : testblabla oder mit domäne
<bekks> Ohne Domäne kann es nicht funktionieren. Wie gobst duz Ihn mit Domäne ein?
<derfragende> meineDomäne.de\meine id
<bekks> Und die Domäne ist auch die, die die NetApp kennt?
<derfragende> der sever heißt über den dns servername.rz.ltd.de
<derfragende> und die domöne ohne rz
<dreamon_> Mir gelingt es nicht im /home/dreamon/Kram die Daten freizugeben.(Samba), was unter /media/ntfsHdd ist das geht problemlos. Obwohl ich im smb.conf identisch. public = yes und writeable = yes stehen habe. Freigaben werden auch angezeigt. Nur externer Rechner kommt nicht rein(windows)
<bekks> derfragende: Hast du mal im Terminal versucht Dich mit smbclient zu verbinden?
<derfragende> ich würde das ganze gerne über die shell mappen weil mir das ganze grafische gedönse so ziemlich auf den zeiger geht
<derfragende> nach dem muster ? smbclient -U benutzername -L //Server
<derfragende> ?
<derfragende> wenn ich es nach dem muster versuche bekomme ich die meldung : session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<TheInfinity> derfragende: smbd im interactive mode starten mit hohem loglevel, dann gibts bessere fehlermeldungen
<derfragende> http://pastebin.com/6sddmGuE wenn ich es nach dem beispiel machen würde würde er sich immer mit dem benuter farber verbinden wollen. Wie bekomme ich ihn dazu meine ID zu nhemen ?
<kubine> Title: eingabe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> smbclient //notebook/daten passwort -U user
<mrkramps> siehe auch :$ man smbclient
<ring0> oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_smbclient
<kubine> Title: Samba Client smbclient › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<derfragende> Leider immernoch Fehler session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<bekks> Enthalten Domain/ID/Passwort Sonderzeichen?
<derfragende> sie enthält - ansonsten nein
<derfragende> also die Domain entält "-"
<derfragende> meine-domain-siehtsoaus.de
<LetoThe2nd> warum eigentlich smbclient und nicht mount -t cifs? (nur so als gedanke)
<derfragende> mount -t cifs \\server\freigabe ?
<LetoThe2nd> fast, hintendran noch wo du hinmounten willst
<derfragende> mount -t cifs \\server\freigabe  \mnt\fileshare
<LetoThe2nd> jo.
<LetoThe2nd> und z.b. -o uid=$DEINLINUXNAME,gid=$DEINLINUXNAME,username=$DEINSMBUSERNAME,password=$DEINSMBPASSWORD mitübergeben
<derfragende> ich denke das er probleme hat das der Rechner in einer anderen Domäne steht
<bekks> Deswegen gibst Du dem ja auch die Domäne mit.
<derfragende> ich würd dann lieber beim sbclient bleiben
<derfragende> smbclient
<bekks> Ist das ein SMB share oder ein CIFS Share?
<derfragende> smb
<bekks> GANZ sicher...?
<derfragende> ja
<derfragende> weil alle anderen über den smb rein gehen
<bekks> Alle anderen Linuxrechner?
<derfragende> Unter anderem aber hauptsächlich Windows und mac
<bekks> Die kennen kein CIFS :P
<derfragende> ne windows kennt kein cifs 
<derfragende> bei mac bin ich mir nicht sicher
<derfragende_> re
<ernst__> TheInfinity, hey, danke aber auch der Inkognity mode funtzt nicht... ich meld das problem mal unserem Admin und vielleicht kann sie es lösen, wenn sie wieder im Büro ist. Vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfe!
<lam0r> hi! hat jemand eine ahnung wie man bei einem HP Pavilion G7 die umschaltbaren grakas deaktivieren kann ? möchte gerne die onboard graka deaktivieren! in den Bios einstellungen geht es schonmal nicht! Danke iim vorraus
<dAnjou> lam0r: entweder ubuntu oder debian, entscheide dich
<lam0r> ubuntu ;)
<nevchen> tach
<num7> hallo, ich weiß das man hier nur Fragen zu Ubuntu/Linux stellen sollte aber ich finde keinen deutschsprachigen Channel zu C. Kann mir jemand erklären warum in Zeile 61 die Punkte von dem Array "bm[]" aus der Funktion "punkte()" an die main()-Funktion übergeben werden können, obwohl die Funktion "punkte()" keinen Rückgabewert hat?? http://ideone.com/hGeQBI
<kubine> Title: Ideone.com | Online C++ Compiler & Debugging Tool (at ideone.com)
<dAnjou> !ot > num7 
<kubine> num7: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<I-Punkt> wo kann ich nachsehen, ob ein Paket bei der Standartinstallation von Ubuntu 12.04 dabei ist? Im konkreten Fall "pm-hibernate"
<I-Punkt> Kann es sein, dass es bei einer Laptopinstallation installiert wird und am Desktop nicht?
<sdx23> I-Punkt: Nein, kann es nicht. Das Paket gibt es nicht.
<I-Punkt> pm-hibernate gibt es
<I-Punkt> eh mom
<sdx23> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ sagt nicht, also ist das so :)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> 12http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pm-hibernate&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all :P
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- pm-hibernate (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<sf3978> es gibt pm-utils mit pm-hibernate. siehe apt-get -s install pm-utils und which /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate
<I-Punkt> sudo pm-hibernate wäre der Befehl,  ist das Powerman?
<I-Punkt> sf3978, so wird es sein
<sf3978> ja
<I-Punkt> darum geht es, kann es sein, dass das Paket nich standartmäßig installiert wird?
<sf3978> bei mit war es standartmäßig installiert, im 12.04
<I-Punkt> bei mir am Latop auch. Könnte es sein, dass es für Desktops nicht von selbst kommt?
<I-Punkt> seltsam. Danke für die Bestätigung
<sdx23> "standardmässig"? Das heisst dann was? Wenn du nachforschen willst, rdepends hilft. Eventuell. -
 * dAnjou hats schon gekribbelt
<I-Punkt> bekks, danke für den Link. wieder was gelernt ;-)
<sf3978> habe kein desktop mit 12.04, nur laptop
<I-Punkt> thx, gelöst
<ppq> sf3978: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.manifest das sind die pakete (inkl. version) die bspw. auf der ubuntu 12.04.1 amd64 desktop cd enthalten sind
<ppq> sf3978: tipp: suchfunktion des browsers nutzen
<sf3978> warum soll ich das nutzen?
<ppq> sf3978: sorry, das sollte an I-Punkt gehen
<sf3978> ok
<I-Punkt> thx, es ist dabei...
<m3t4lukas> Original Post aus #ubuntu: hey guys :) Is there any known error regarding mysql not starting on startup? I executed "sysv-rc-conf -priority" and saw the entry S20 on rl's 2,3,4 and 5. When I do "service mysql status" after boot/reboot it says mysql is not running. But i can start it by executing "service mysql start" without any shown errors. Thanks in advance
<ppq> m3t4lukas: zeig bitte mal die /etc/init/mysql.conf
<ppq> m3t4lukas: in einem pastebin
<m3t4lukas> welches paket muss ich nochmal installieren um das zu pipen?
<ppq> m3t4lukas: pastebinit
<m3t4lukas> danke, kommt sofort
<ppq> und pipen musst du da nix: pastebinit /etc/init/mysql.conf
<m3t4lukas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1507354/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<m3t4lukas> hap ich auch grade gemerkt :D danke :)
<ppq> m3t4lukas: zeile 6, 7 und 8 mal die # am anfang entfernen, speichern und testweise rebooten
<m3t4lukas> okay
<ppq> m3t4lukas: sysv-rc-conf funktioniert schon seit geraumer zeit nicht mehr
<ppq> upstart macht das alles, nicht mehr sysvinit
<m3t4lukas> und die einträge in /etc/init.d?
<m3t4lukas> die sind doch gleich geblieben, oder nicht?
<m3t4lukas> mysql flitzt :)
<m3t4lukas> danke :)
<ppq> m3t4lukas: init.d ist für alte initskripte.. von programmen, die noch keine upstart conf haben
<ppq> nur aus kompatibilitätsgründen noch da
<m3t4lukas> ppq: wo kommen die upstartskripte rein? nicht dass meine services irgendwann nicht mehr funktionieren
<ppq> m3t4lukas: /etc/init/*.conf
<ppq> !upstart > m3t4lukas 
<kubine> m3t4lukas: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<m3t4lukas> vielen Dank :)
<passt> nabend allerseits
<passt> wie kann ich firefox beibringen, eine videostreaming datei mit VLC als netzwerkstream zu öffnen 
<xubuntu037> könnt ihr mir bitte ein xwindow system sagen das auch auf den alten rechnern mit wenig speicher noch akzeptabel läuft? ich brauch auch keinen schnick schnack
<sroecker> xubuntu037: openbox oder awesome ;)
<xubuntu037> vielen dank!
<xubuntu037> finde ich das im software repo. ?
<sroecker> ja
<xubuntu037> vd ;-)
<sroecker> wobei awesome ein tiling window manager ist
<bekks> xubuntu037: Was für Rechner denn und wieviel RAM?
<xubuntu037> wie schnell geht der auf einem celeron 2.4 ghz , 1gb _Haupt
<bekks> Auf 1GB kannst du problem LXDE installieren.
<ppq> oder xfce
<bekks> Oder auch XFCE
<xubuntu037> den hab ich ist schon beim installieren sehr lahm leider xfce mein ich jetzt
<bekks> Die Installation sagt genau nichts aus.
<xubuntu037> mach ich grade eben hat probs mit der graka
<k1l> xubuntu037: mittlerweile ist auch eher Lubuntu der ansprechpartner für ältere hardware
<xubuntu037> glaub ich habs schon unter suse eben getestet war sehr langsam
<xubuntu037> lubuntu sagst du hab ich noch nicht getestet funkt das bei mir meinst du 
<k1l> !lubuntu > xubuntu037 
<kubine> xubuntu037: Informationen zu Lubuntu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lubuntu
<xubuntu037> vd!
<xubuntu037> ciao und danke für die hilfe 
<dreamon> Habe vsftpd installiert. Möchte aber nicht das es beim booten automatisch gestartet wird. Tut es aber nach der Installation. Wie krieg ich das raus?
<bekks> Am einfachsten schaltest du das in der /etc/rc.local wieder ab.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Bei startprogramme den Haken rausnehmen?
<bekks> Oder so :)
<dreamon> In der rc.local stehts nicht drin. Unter startprogramme zu meinem erstaunen auch nicht.
<bekks> Natürlich steht es nicht in der rc.local.
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd#Server-starten-stoppen ---> Mehr zum Thema Dienste steuern und konfigurieren findet man im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kubine> Title: vsftpd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Deswegen sollst du da ja auch eintragen, dass es wieder abgeschaltet wird.
<dreamon> bekks, Achso. Also starten lassen und in der rc.local wieder stoppen.. hihi
<bekks> Oder den Wikiartikel lesen...
<jokrebel> oder bei Startprogramme einen Stopaufruf einpflegen (so über die Schulter ins Knie und so)
<dreamon> Aber theoretisch müßte man doch das vsftpd igendwo in den rc0-5.d finden. Wie könnte ich danach suchen, wo das darin steht?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Schon mal geschaut, was so alles in den Verzeichnissen /etc/rc* rumliegt?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja.. leider nichts mit vsftpd .. ich probier mal http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting . habe dort die /etc/init/vsftpd.conf umgenannt. mal testen.
<kubine> Title: Upstart Intro, Cookbook and Best Practises (at upstart.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Kurz weg(reboot)
<dreamon> das umbenennen war erfolgreich.
<geser> dreamon: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting falls du nur das automatische starten des Upstart-Jobs verhindern möchtest, aber weiterhin in der Lage sein willst es bei Bedarf zu starten
<kubine> Title: Upstart Intro, Cookbook and Best Practises (at upstart.ubuntu.com)
<Busydude> hi
<dreamon> geser, Genau. Da hab ich es entdeckt. ;)
<Busydude> ich hoffe, nicht zu sehr off topic: aber woran kannes liegen dass unter ubuntu im firefox die optionen im flash plugin zwar anzeigbar, nicht klickbar sind?
<TheInfinity> Busydude: crappy flash player unter nicht-windows. ist hier auf os-x zeitweise genauso.
<Busydude> ich habs befürchtet ;)
<Busydude> kann mir vllt. jemand noch einen tip geben, wie ich am schnellsten den unity desktop loswerde?
<TheInfinity> indem du kde4 installierst. oder gnome3. oder ...
<TheInfinity> !desktops > Busydude
<kubine> Busydude: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<Busydude> thx
<TheInfinity> Busydude: gnome2 ist nicht mehr wirklich möglich bei neueren ubuntus
<jokrebel> Busydude: Und am einfachsten geht das (zB. für KDE) wenn Du das Metapaket kubuntu-desktop nachinstallierst und anschließend beim Loginscreen die andere (hier KDE) Umgebung auswählst.
<Busydude> ah, cool
<Busydude> es geht nicht um meinen rechner, deshalb kann ich das erst morgen mal ausprobieren
<jokrebel> Busydude: Hier sind auch noch andere gelistet http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metapakete
<kubine> Title: Metapakete › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Busydude> kthx
<ben1u> Wenn ich bei mir gedit offen habe, dann kann ich unter 12.04 mit Unity gar nicht auf andere Anwendungen umschalten. Ist der Bug schon bekannt?
<ben1u> Erst wenn ich gedit minimiert habe, dann geht alles wieder.
<DPITTI> Nabend Leute wollte mich nur mal kurz beschweren.Wie kann es sein das ein Thema wie Erwartung an Ubuntu wurde nicht erfüllt erstens erstellt wird.Und wenn man mal ein Text ins Thema schreiben tut so macher der denk er hat ja Status als hohes Tier so ghleich das ausnutzen tut.Nun das musste mal raus .
<k1l> DPITTI: wie kann es sein, dass du das in den support channel von ubuntu schreibst? das hat hier NICHTS zu suchen. 
<jokrebel_> DPITTI: … Mal abgesehn davon dass Deine Aussage nicht verstädlich ist…
<jokrebel_> !ot > DPITTI
<kubine> DPITTI: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<DPITTI> kindergarten 
<DPITTI> alles kalr,
<ring0> ben1u, ich würde mal auf launchpad suchen, ob du etwas ähnliches findest
<asdf__> hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, was ich mit nem script machen soll, von dem ich denke, dass es für andere nützlich sein könnte ?
<jokrebel_> asdf__: Hört sich erstmal sehr allgemein und eher für den Offtopic-Kanal geeignet an. #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<asdf__> dankeschön
<dariebi> hi all
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-08
<Orcor> Ist Neil Ibata ein neuer Einstein? Milchbubi (15) revolutioniert Astrophysik
<Orcor> http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/astrophysik/milchbubi-revolutioniert-astrophysik-27989466.bild.html#
<Orcor> ups falsches Fenster 
<rhumbot> hallo allerseits. ich hab ubuntu 12.10 auf dem laptop installiert und bekomm regelmäßig nicht näher beschriebene Systemfehler. Macht es Sinn auf 12.04 zurückzugehen? Oder sollte das 12.10er und das 12.04er gleich stabil sein?
<stevieh> rhumbot: dass ist mehr oder minder eine Metafrage. Die systemfehler sind sich er auch näher beschrieben...
<rhumbot> stevieh: "System program reported a problem" -> report problem -> "Sorry, ubuntu 12.10 has experianced an internal error"
<rhumbot> .. try restarting the computer. Passiert aber schon recht lange.
<stevieh> mehr bekommst du da nicht an iinformationen?
<stevieh> syslog? dmesg?
<rhumbot> stevieh http://pastebin.com/qgbRSKVF
<stevieh> sieht alles gut aus.
<rhumbot> was meinst du? lohnt sich ein umstieg auf 12.04? das hab ich auf meinem alten laptop gehabt ohne probleme. 
<rhumbot> der neue ist halt ein asus ultrabook das auch unter windows ordentliche probleme macht :/
<stevieh> naja, ich würde erst versuchen rauszubekommen, was da klemmt. da gibts sicher irgendwie mehr an infos dazu.
<koegs> rhumbot: normalerweise kannst du auf "show details" gehen und siehst weitere informtionen, kommt das bei dir nicht?
<rhumbot> nein das fehlt bei den fehlern komplett
<koegs> hm, kannst du beizeiten mal einen screenshot machen?
<rhumbot> wahrscheinlich :) muss ich warten bis er das nächste mal kommt
<koegs> oder mal in /var/crash schauen
<rhumbot> im crash sind 7 files. skype, evolution calender*3 gnome settings deamon*3
<koegs> das sind die programme, welche die probleme verursacht haben
<rhumbot> der gnome setting deamon crash report ist vom 3.1.: UnreportableReason= Encountered a section with no Package: header, E: Problem with MergeList \var\...
<stevieh> die anderen sind älter?
<rhumbot> von heute seh ich da drin keinen error
<rhumbot> ja
<rhumbot> in die andern ist zuletzt am 30 bzw am 28.12. geschrieben worden
<koegs> rhumbot: du kannst jetzt fröhlich die Errors reporten und hoffen das gefixt wird, auf Launchpad nach Lösungen gucken, die Reports abstellen oder testweise 12.04 verwenden :)
<rhumbot> dann probier ich zurück auf 12.04 zu gehen ...
<rhumbot> danke!
<stevieh> rhumbot: und entspricht das datum der Fehler, wann diese aufgetreten sind?
<stevieh> rhumbot: benutzt du evolution?
<rhumbot> die fehler treten alle paar stunden auf. manchmal auch öfter
<rhumbot> was ist evolution für ein package? nachinstalliert hab ichs nicht
<stevieh> mail, kalender.
<rhumbot> verwend ich thunderbird ...
<stevieh> komisch
<stevieh> ist das ne neu installation?
<stevieh> btw: geht danach denn was nicht mehr oder stören nur die Fehlermeldungen?
<rhumbot> stört nur. alles funktioniert
<rhumbot> ist halt läsig wenn beim arbeiten das fehlerfenster regelmäßig aktiv wird
 * LetoThe2nd glaubt dass das der gsd ist.
<rhumbot> und nachdem er grad erst neu eingerichtet ist würd ichs gerne wegbekommen
<rhumbot> also vor 2 wochen oder so eingerichtet
<koegs> rhumbot: http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/08/how-to-disable-system-program-problem.html
<stevieh> dann würde ich nicht zu 12.04 zurückgehen.
<rhumbot> :D starke lösung!
<rhumbot> ich habs einmal auf geändert schaun was passiert
<Ekkehardt> So, jetzt isses so weit: mein xserver geht nichtmehr...
<bekks> Watt hasse jemacht?
<Ekkehardt> Herumgespielt, natürlich. Habe einen experimentellen Treiber getestet (nvidia 410). Das ging auch fast ohne Probleme. Doch dann wollte ich zum ursprünglichen Treiber zurückkehren. Der Assistent meldete, ein Neustart sei nötig. Und nach dem Neustart begrüßte mich die Konsole...
<Ekkehardt> startx lifert die Fehlermeldung: Fatal Server error: no screens found und xinit: unable to connect to x server: no such file or directory
<bekks> Seit... 11.04 oder so sollte man X nicht mehr mit startx starten.
<bekks> Starte es über den Desktop Manager.
<Ekkehardt> Das habe ich ja nur gemacht, um überhaupt mal zu testen ob es geht. Wie komme ich jetzt in den Desktop-Manager?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<Ekkehardt> 12.04
<bekks> sudo service lightdm restart
<Ekkehardt> lightdm ist nicht installiert, habe gdm und gnome. aber moment...
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Gibst du uns bitte mal ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a in einem pastebin?
<Ekkehardt> es kommt: gdm start/running. Aber Terminal 7 zeigt nach wie vor nur Logs. Pastebin ist nicht ganz einfach, da ich nur die Konsole habe...
<bekks> !pastebinit > Ekkehardt 
<Ekkehardt> ?
<bekks> Installier pastebinit und dann kannst du z.B lsb_release -a | pastebinit machen
<Ekkehardt> Danke für den Tipp. lsb_release -a: paste.ubuntu.com/1509435
<Ekkehardt> uname -a: paste.ubuntu.com/1509438
<TheInfinity> echast du den treiber vollständig deinstalliert und den aus den quellen dann neu installiert=
<Ekkehardt> Nein, ich habe unter zusätzliche Treiber einfach einen anderen ausgewählt. Und hin zum 410 ging es ja ohne Probleme. Nur zurück zum Empfohlenen eben nicht.
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: der ging aber früher?
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Ja, der war nach der Installation letzten April standardmäßig aktiv und hat tadellos seinen Dienst verrichtet.
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: du kannst den restricted manager auch via konsole bedienen
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Ok, werde das testen.
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: ich würd sonst mal alles deaktivieren, rebooten, richtigen treiber aktivieren
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: ansonsten müssten wir mal schauen was dein xorg log sagt
<elmargol> Irgendwie hab ich das oft wenn man bei Thunderbird auf themenbaum klickt dass dann ein total falscher Thread angezeigt wird :(
<elmargol> Bei der suche passiert das auch ab und zu :/
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Ok, also sudo: restricted-manager: Befehl nicht gefunden
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: guck mal in dem artikel wie das programm heisst was du aufrufen sollst;)
<Ekkehardt> restricted-manager und optionen, steht da
<bekks> Im Artikel steht was anderes.
<Ekkehardt> Ich finde nur das.
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: eine zeile drüber schauen wie man das aufruft ;)
<Ekkehardt> Ich weiß nicht was ihr mein, bei mir steht oben jockey-gtk, das geht nicht weil gtk ohne x ja nicht geht. Und drunter steht "restricted-manager - Optionen". Wenn ich nun "restricted-manager -u" eingebe, um mir die Module auflisten zu lassen kommt: restricted-manager: Befehl nicht gefunden. Aber ich finde nix anderes. Oder sehe ich das nur nicht in w3m?
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: da steht dass man jockey-gtk auch in der shell verwenden kann. jockey ist der name des restricted managers unter ubuntu
<Ekkehardt> Also jockey-gtk geht definitiv nicht. Und nur jockey gibts auch nicht.
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: was sagt denn jockey<doppeltes tab>?
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Hast du es denn installiert...?
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Jockey ist installiert. Es gibt jockey-gtk und jockey-text. Aber jockey-text ist stumm.
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: was sagt denn jockey-gtk wenn du es aufrufst?
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: gtk couldn't be initialized
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: strange. was hast du da für ne version? ich hab das letztens noch bei meiner mum genutzt Oo
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: irgendwelche fremdquellenversionen=?
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Von jockey? Nein, so wie es von der CD kommt.
<TheInfinity> was sagt denn jockey-text --list ?
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: jockey-text --list: paste.ubuntu.com/1509512
<TheInfinity> spaßig. der ist aktiv. was sagt dein xorg log?
<TheInfinity> (und irgendwie klingt das sehr nach dem bug den ich bei meiner mum hatte Oo )
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: paste.ubuntu.com/1509523
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: und nochmal das syslog
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Wo liegt das gleich nochmal?
<TheInfinity> in /var/log/syslog
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: /var/log/syslog: paste.ubuntu.com/1509531
<TheInfinity> das ist tatsächlich derselbe bug
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Spaßig. Kann mans reparieren?
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: bei mir hat es geholfen auf den kernel 3.5 zu wechseln. also paket linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic. ich habe allerdings nicht herausfinden können woran es liegt. nur dass man das modul neu generieren kann bis man alt wird, es läuft nicht.
<TheInfinity> war mir angesichts der einfachen lösung aber auch irgendwann egal
<Ekkehardt> Ich werde das mal testen. Backup hab ich. Mal schauen obs läuft.
<TheInfinity> der linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic ist teil der quellen, somit auch kein problem mit fremdquellen
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Ok, 3.5er Kernel ist drauf. Werde jetzt rebooten und mal schaun obs geht. Schonmal danke bis hierher, melde mich nochmal.
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: oh. wart mal. das ist doch ein anderer bug. der neue kernel dürfte den zwar auch beseitigen. aber du hast da noch die kernelmodule des neuen treibers. das ist ne völlig andere version, nicht bei mir so n detailunterschied.
<TheInfinity> hmm. ok.  *g
<TheInfinity> nu hat er n neuen kernel. schadet auch nicht.
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Sooo. Habe jetzt Grafik, also X läuft zumindest. Allerdings ist kein 3D-Treiber aktiv. Auflösung stimmt nicht und es wird gnome classic gestartet. Ich kann über jockey-gtk auch keinen Treiber aktivieren ("Entschuldigung, die Installation des Treibers schlug fehl!"
<TheInfinity> ich hab eben noch was geschrieben ;)
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: oh. wart mal. das ist doch ein anderer bug. der neue kernel dürfte den zwar auch beseitigen. aber du hast da noch die kernelmodule des neuen treibers. das ist ne völlig andere version, nicht bei mir so n detailunterschied.
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Aha...
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: versuch mal den kernel treiber neu zu compilieren
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Sowas hab ich noch nicht gemacht...
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: was sagt dkms status nvidia-current ?
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: paste.ubuntu.com/1509571
<p1_> hi, damit win partition beim boot automatsich gemountet werden, muss man (/dev/hdaX /media/windows ntfs ro,umask=0222 0 0) in /etc/fstab einfügen. (/dev/hdaX is the device of your partition.) wo kann ich nachschauen welchen namen also 1,2.. win partionen haben? also hda1/hda2 etc
<p1_> (kubuntu)
<TheInfinity> wtf Oo
<stevieh> p1_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<p1_> stevieh: danke
<stevieh> geht aber sicher auch irgendwie grafisch
<TheInfinity> ah. evemntuell fehlen dir die header. linux-headers-3.5.0-21 installieren, dann nochmal den treiber versuchen zu aktivieren
<bullgard4> p1_: Guck Dir mal das Programm GParted an.
<p1_> ok, danke euch
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: OK, also noch ein Versuch ;)
<TheInfinity> Ekkehardt: ich frag mich aber grade echt woher dkms die alten kernelmodule hat, du hast grade im syslog n problem mit den neuen gehabt Oo
<bekks> Die Kernel Module (.ko) manuell aus dem DKMS Tree löschen, und dann den Treiber nochmal installieren und auswählen. Das habe ich öfters mal bei vbox
<bekks> Und vorher darauf achten, dass der Kernel für den man das Zeug bauen will, auch der aktuell verwendete (uname -a) ist.
<TheInfinity> bekks: übernimmst du das ticket? es scheint genau das problem zu sein, dkms macht unsinn und compiliert die falschen treiber. er hat wohl die experimental module und die current treiber wegen wechsel zurück auf current. und ich muss nun zum sport. :)
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: So, wie gehabt, die Treiberinstallation schlägt fehl. /var/log/jockey.log: paste.ubuntu.com/1509594
<TheInfinity> der bricht ab wegen dpkg lock. hast nebenbei synaptic oder sowas offen=?
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: nö
 * TheInfinity muss nun wirklich los. aber schau mal mit ps -A was da grade dpkg blockiert.
<f> (eher lsof) 
<Ekkehardt> TheInfinity: Ok, schonmal danke. Viel Spaß beim Sport.
<TheInfinity> von mir aus auch lsof, ist mir grad nicht eingefallen ;)
<TheInfinity> <-- offline. :)
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Also, ich finde nix, was dpkg blockiert. Kannst du mal drüberschaun: paste.ubuntu.com/1509610
<beaver74> Ekkehardt, 'lsof | grep dpkg' könnte etwas ausgeben
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Ich schau mir das gleich an, moment.
<Ekkehardt> beaver74: Nix
<apollo13> Ekkehardt: ls -lisa /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<apollo13> existiert die datei?
<apollo13> wenn ja und du dir sicher bist dass kein dpkg rennt; sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock gefolgt von sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bekks> Der update-notifier läuft
<Ekkehardt> apollo13: jep
<apollo13> bekks: ah gut, was der tut weiß ich nicht :þ
<bekks> Der sucht halt nach Updates und macht ein dpkg lock :)
<Ekkehardt> apollo13: nach killen des update-notifiers und löschen des lockfiles geht es immer noch nicht, einen Treiber zu installieren
<apollo13> Ekkehardt: was hast du nach löschen des lockfiles und vor dem erneuten versuch getan?
<kuckuck> moin, mal aus interesse, bei der installation von ubuntu wird man gefragt ob man das home verzeichnis verschlüsseln will.... gibts dazu mehr informationen? Wie wird verschlüsselt?Benutzerpwassword? Was passiert wenn man das PW ändert?
<apollo13> kuckuck: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<kubine> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ekkehardt> apollo13: dpkg --configue -a
<apollo13> und das sagte was?
<Ekkehardt> apollo13: garnix
<apollo13> und wo ist das logfile des erneuten installationsversuch des treibers?
<apollo13> wir können icht raten was bei dir nicht geht :p
<Ekkehardt> moment
<Ekkehardt> jockey.log: paste.ubuntu.com/1509661
<apollo13> zumindests ists nen anderer error, mit jockey kenn ich mich nicht aus^^
<Ekkehardt> Nunja, am schnellsten komme ich wohl zu einem funktionierenden System, wenn ichs neu aufsetze...
<apollo13> wohl kaum
<Ekkehardt> In der Zeit die ich bisher hier verbracht habe schaff ich locker die installation von Ubuntu und den wichtigsten Paketen.
<apollo13> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA/nvidia -- einfach das paket installieren was du brauchst
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Läuft der Kernel, für den du die Module installieren willst?
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Es läuft der 3.5er, mit dem hab ich Grafik, kann aber die Treiber nicht installieren. Dann hatte ich noch den 3.2er, aber da hab ich gar kein X.
<apollo13> im prinzip sollte es reichen nvidia-<was du brauchst> installieren und dann in den richtigen kernel rebooten, dkms sollte dann beim booten kompilieren
<Ekkehardt> ich teste das mal
<Ekkehardt> Ich bekomme die Meldung dass die Module nicht kompiliert wurden, da die Kernelquellen fehlen. Wie heißt das Quellpaket?
<bekks> Welche Meldung bekommst du denn genau?
<Ekkehardt> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<Ekkehardt> es löäuft 3.5.0-21
<fjodor> hi, benutze lubuntu 12.10 frisch installiert nichts configuriert/verändert. wenn ich 30gb von einer usb3.0-platte kopiere reagiert der computer plötztlich auf alle benutzereingabe extrem langsam. sowas kenne ich nur unter windows. woran kann das liegen? kopie hab ich mit pcmanfm dem filemanager von lubuntu gemacht
<bekks> fjodor: I/O Problem.
<fjodor> ich hab einen i5-3320M und 4gb ram mehr als genug eigentlich...
<bekks> Ekkehardt: linux-headers-generic
<apollo13> was auch immer ram mit files kopieren zu tun hat
<bekks> fjodor: Und scheinbar eine sehr langsame Festplatte.
<fjodor> mmh bekks die festplatte ist relativ neu und das case auch
<fjodor> relativ: 6monate oder so
<bekks> Das Case ist völlig wumpe.
<apollo13> was hat das case mit io zu tun?
<apollo13> mach mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus#Schnelltest und hau das in nen pastebin
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fjodor> wumpe?
<bekks> Und das Alter einer Festplatte sagt nur bedingt etwas über ihre Geschwindigkeit aus.
<bekks> fjodor: wumpe == egal
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Headers sind installiert
<fjodor> apollo13: naja der usb3 controller...
<stevieh> kann usb 3.0 dma?
<apollo13> fjodor: guter punkt
<bekks> fjodor: Schau Dir mit iotop an was da los ist.
<apollo13> fjodor: das erste was ich schaun würde wäre neben iotop ob es auch probleme gibt wenn du mit cp kopierst
<kuckuck> wenn ich mit einer nvidia graka hash berrechnen will... brauch ich logisch auch den nvidia-current treiber für performance?
<apollo13> kuckuck: wenn du von CUDA redest dann brauchst du den richtigen nvidia treiber ja
<bekks> kuckuck: Vor allem brauchst Du CUDA Support. Der Grafikkartentreiber alleine kann das nicht.
<fjodor> naja es war nicht einfach ein usb3case zu finden dass auch 3TByte platten unterstützt...
<apollo13> und je nach hash ist die grafikkarte vollkommen unpassend
<apollo13> fjodor: zupf die platte mal ausm case raus und steck sie normal an, dann können wir die mal testen
<fjodor> apollo13: schnelltest sagt: unsupported usb bridge
<bekks> fjodor: Für mich ist das kein Problem, weil ich ein generisches USB3 Case nehme. Das kann das.
<kuckuck> bekks,  die graka supportet cuda, sollte mit nvidia-current installation dann auch abgeschlossen sein... eine gtx2753
<kuckuck> *gtx 275 lol
<dreamon> bekks, Erinnerst du dich noch an mein Problem mit der USB Festplatte. Immer wenn ich angesteckt habe, waren die Daten darauf weg? Es war so ein 2.5" sata/usb Adapter. Hatte da mehrere davon. War bei allen das gleiche Problem.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich hab die Dinger nun unter Windows getestet. Da funktionieren die Tadellos. Wo könnte ich das Problem Melden?
<apollo13> kuckuck: also so der brenner ist das ding nicht, aber ein bisserl was wirds wohl bringen
<kuckuck> apollo13,  ja am liebsten hätte ich auch gleich 5 der aktuellen ATI karten
<apollo13> CUDA rennt auf ATI nicht :þ
<kuckuck> echt nicht? D:
<kuckuck> du enttäuscht mich
<f> OpenCL rennt da
<fjodor> apolle
<fjodor> apollo13: cp -r funktioniert tadellos
<apollo13> na dann ist vlt pcmanfm buggy
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Also, Unter dem 3.2er Kernel läuft die Treiberinstallation sabuer durch, aber X wird nach wie vor nicht gestartet. Unter dem 3.5er hab ich X, aber kann keinen der proprietären Treiber installieren, angeblich weil die Kernelquellen fehlen. Headers sind aber da. Naja...
<fjodor> mmh apollo13 mmh ne doch nicht, der computer wird auch langsam
<apollo13> fjodor: wie gesagt, tun was bekks und ich vorshlagen und dann die ergebnisse zeigen
<fjodor> mmh iotop reagiert garnicht. und ich hab nur eine notebook
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Am besten ich setzte doch das Sysem neu auf. Da kann ich auch /home größer machen, wollte ich eh mal.
<Ekkehardt> Ich bin dann mal weg, danke für eure Mühe.
<xubuntu153> hallo zusammen. gibt es für linux einen guten wysiwyg.editor für webseiten ? so wie dreamweaver
<fjodor> http://pastebin.com/3WL9rjbh bekks apollo13 
<kubine> Title: 782 be/4 syslog 0.00 B/s 7.86 K/s 0.00 % 99.99 % rsyslogd -c5 1033 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fjodor> copy paste von iotop
<bekks> Du hast halt einen Haufen I/O.
<apollo13> xubuntu153: hoffentlich nicht
<xubuntu153> hm?
<apollo13> xubuntu153: so zeugs wie dreamweaver ist nur blödsinn, lern lieber ordentlich html und css
<fjodor> aber das ist irgendwie völlig unnormal das beim kopieren großer datenmengen der pc langsam wird. vor allem auf so einer schnellen maschine
<koegs> xubuntu153: schau doch mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren
<apollo13> *sigh*
<kubine> Title: Webeditoren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fjodor> zumindest unter linux
<apollo13> fjodor: wie oft denn noch, weder die cpu noch ram noch sonstwas tragen beim kopieren viel bei
<fjodor> apollo13: zorry :|
<xubuntu153> ja ich nutze es eigentlich nur um schnell eine rohfassung zu ertellen, dann muss ich nicht die ganze schreibarbeit machen für die tabels
<apollo13> xubuntu153: das geht aber auch ohne wysiwyg editoren
<xubuntu153> danke apollo bin gerade dabei es zu lernen, bin aber noch nicht so gut leider
<apollo13> xubuntu153: nein, ich meine dass auch anderen editoren mal schnell tabellen hinschreiben können
<apollo13> dafür brauchts kein wysiwyg
<xubuntu153> so lern ich das ich seh zu wie die editoren es machen hab kein geld für ein gutes buch
<fjodor> bekks: apollo13 das ist meine platte: http://www.seagate.com/internal-hard-drives/desktop-hard-drives/barracuda/?sku=ST3000DM001
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu153, apollo13, fjodor: wir verlagern die diskussion langsam bitte ins offtopic. danke.
<xubuntu153> ja welche sind das die schnell tabellen machen können?
<xubuntu153> ok sorry
<fjodor> hä? io-probleme gehören nicht in den support channel????
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: sry, dachte du trägst auch zur web-dev diskussion bei.
<xubuntu153> sry wollte nicht stören. danke für die hilfe ciao ;-))
<daincredibleholg> moin moin
<daincredibleholg> habe hier ein kleines problem mit appamor auf meinem ubuntu 12.10 server. ich versuche bind in ein chroot zu sperren. das chroot liegt in /var/lib/named. ich habe das include für local änderungen in /etc/appamor.d/usr.sbin.named aktiviert und in der local u.a. die Zeile /var/lib/named/** r,. Dennoch erhalte ich den Fehler: kernel: [1728006.024064] type=1400 audit(1357659430.235:40): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open
<daincredibleholg> " parent=12589 profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/var/lib/named/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gn
<daincredibleholg> u/openssl-1.0.0/engines/libgost.so" pid=12590 comm="named" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=118 ouid=0
<daincredibleholg> den bekomme ich auhc, wenn ich explizit den angemeckerten pfad freigebe
<daincredibleholg> hmm, keiner appamor erfahren?
<jokrebel> daincredibleholg: Hab keinen Blassen Schimmer was das ist, aber vielleicht kennst Du ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AppArmor noch nicht ;-)
<kubine> Title: AppArmor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daincredibleholg> naja, mein problem is, dass er eine lesefreigabe nicht vererbt, wie er sollte
<daincredibleholg> und es auf einem server geht und auf einem anderen nicht ;)
<jokrebel> daincredibleholg: Ansonsten vielleicht noch  http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Main_Page   (dort steht auch -> The IRC channel is #apparmor on irc.oftc.net) …oder halt warten und hoffen bzw. in #ubuntu selbst mal auf englsich fragen.
<kubine> Title: Main Page - AppArmor (at wiki.apparmor.net)
<daincredibleholg> auf englisch hab ich schon angefragt
<daincredibleholg> aber die idee mit dem apparmor irc is gut
<daincredibleholg> thx
<iCarly>  /exit
<nibbler> wenn ich nen cryptolayer und nen cachinglayer laufen hab, was tu ich nach unten? schon immer crypto oda?
<bekks> nibbler: In welchem Zusammenhang, und welche Layer konkret?
<nibbler> bcache/dm-crypt
<nibbler> muss ja entweder die cache/backing devices verschlüsseln oder die verschlüsselten devices backen/als-cache-verwenden
<nibbler> mein hirn sagt mir, so tief wie möglich verschlüsseln, aber dafür ist das initramfs von ubuntu nicht wirklich ausgelegt.... wenn cryptroot ein device geöffnet hat, mag es das auch gleich als / mounten....
<nibbler> vielleicht hat ja wer nen guten grund für blockdev-cache-crypt-fs ;-)
<bekks> Nenne mal konkrete Namen für die Layer, die du da verwenden willst.
<nibbler> bekks: bcache als caching layer, dm-crypt als cryptolayer
<bekks> Ich sehe spontan keinen sinnvollen Einsatzzweck für bcache an sich, weil man sowieso einen I/O cache hat.
<nibbler> naja, ich hab ne ssd und eine magnetplatte..... und mag das transparent nutzen
<bekks> Und der I/O cache des kernels ist nicht transparent genug?
<nibbler> und 40GB wie meine ssd ist der io cache nicht, und auch nicht persistent
<nibbler> bekks: die idee ist ssd-geschwindigkeit mit magnet-volumen
<bekks> Was rein technisch schon nicht umsetzbar ist :)
<nibbler> bekks: nicht 100%. aber 90%
<bekks> 0%.
<nibbler> bekks: kannst das irgendwie begründen?
<nibbler> ich erklärs dir gerne
<bekks> Reine Praxiserfahrung. VErsuch mir dabei auch mal zu erklären, warum z.B. EMC sagt, dass solche Ideen (die werden dann im Enterprisebereich als FlashCache bezeichnet) nur in sehr begrenztem Umfang überhaupt sinnvoll sind, und z.B. bei Storageverschlüsselung nicht zum Einsatz kommen.
<nibbler> bekks: kommt halt auf die zugriffsarten etc an - für ne datenbank bringts sicher wenig, für nen fileserver auch nicht, aber im mischbetrieb halt. http://www.accelcloud.com/2012/04/18/linux-flashcache-and-bcache-performance-testing/
<kubine> Title: Linux flashcache and bcache performance testing « AccelCloud Services (at www.accelcloud.com)
<nibbler> bekks: siehe benchmark....
<bekks> Im Mischbetrieb - von was denn? Nicht für Fileserver, nicht für Datenbanken, für was denn sonst?
<nibbler> bekks: mein laptop, mein desktop
<bekks> Die was tun - auf Dateien zugreifen? :)
<nibbler> bekks: ja. entweder sequenziell oder oder kilobyteweise
<bekks> Gerade sagtest du, dass das für einen Fileserver auch nicht sinnvoll wäre.
<nibbler> für einen reinen fileserver, wo halt *nur* grössere dateien draufliegen, oder einen dbserver wo halt (angenommen) nur kleine datenpakete angefragt werden, bringts nichts
<bekks> Auf einem Fileserver liegen (wieder Praxiserfahrung) zu 80% kleine Dateien.
<nibbler> bekks: s/fileserver/filmserver
<nibbler> wenns dir hilft
<nibbler> oder kommst jetzt mit datenbanken aus denen nur blobs abgefragt weren?
<kleinerdrache> ich bin auf der suche nach einer ide für den browser, welche ich auf meinen eigenen server spielen kann, hat jemand eine idee?
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Wie meinen? Weis jetzt da nicht wirklich was Du vor hast.
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, ich möchte gerne, weil ssh und ftp gesperrt sind, apache aber 80 und 443 schon nutzt dennoch am server entwickeln können.
<kleinerdrache> das heißt ich brauch was was mir ermöglicht direkt am server vom browser aus (natürlich über ssl) zu arbeiten.
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Ein Server wo ssh und ftp gesperrt ist? Nicht Dein eigener oder wie?
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, nein, in dem netz in dem ich mich immer wieder befinde sind diese nach außen gesperrt.
<kleinerdrache> von zuhause aus klappts ja.
<kleinerdrache> vielleicht einfacher
<kleinerdrache> ich hätte gerne sowas wie http://www.coderun.com/ide/ nur eben am eigenen server zu installieren
<kubine> Title: CodeRun - Online IDE (at www.coderun.com)
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer HDMI Soundkarte, die unter Ubuntu 12.04 unterstützt wird. Hat jemand schon so ein Ding zum laufen gebracht?
<dadrc> HDMI-Soundkarten? Nimmt man da nicht einfach eine Grafikkarte für?
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Wenn der Server bei Dir steht und auch der Router Deiner ist, was hindert Dich daran einen Portforward (vielleicht sogar per unknown Port (umleitung) einzurichten?
<stevieh> die NVS300 von nvidia meldet sich zumindest als alsa device
<andi> dadrc: Ich hab eine Grafikarte mit einem DVI Ausgang und habe meinen Fernseher über ein DVI->HDMI Kabel angeschlossen. Ich würde gerne auch den Ton zum Fernseher übertragen, weil sonst nur ein komisches Rauschen aus dem Fernseher kommt.
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, dort wos gesperrt ist, kann ich nicht ran.
<andi> Aktuell muss ich immer einen separaten Verstärker für den Sound vom Rechner laufen lassen und die Lautsprecher am Fernseher ausschalten.
<kleinerdrache> zuhause hab ich gar kein problem, da öffne ich das verzeichnis einfach mit nautilus über ssh
<dadrc> andi, mag ja sein, trotzdem gibt es keine Soundkarten mit HDMI, soweit ich weiß. Eventuell gibt's da irgendwelche Adapter...
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Und dort ist auch ein Router der Dich ins Internet bringt, oder? Und an _den_ kannst Du nicht ran?
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, also dort steck ich in einen von der IT-Abteilung wahnsinnig zusammengeschnittenem Netzwerk.
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, da komm ich nur auf 80 und 443 raus, andere ports hab ich noch nicht gefunden, auf die ich zugreifen könnte
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist das Problem doch eher am "nicht-eigenen-Standort" nicht über Port 22 rauszukommen, oder?
<kleinerdrache> und auch 80 und 443 nur über proxy
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, genau
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Ferner Standort -> ssh Verbindung über Port 9427 (oder notfalls 80) zu Deinem Router -> dorte ne Umleitung des Port 9427 auf 22 des Severs. Sollte eigentlcih klappen.
<bekks> Das funktioniert nur dann, wenn man per Port X mit ssh rauskommt.
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, ich werde mir das mal ansehen, falls 9427 offen ist.
<bekks> Interessanter ist ein anderer Weg:
<kleinerdrache> jetzt bin ich gespannt
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: NUR - wenn das die IT-Abteilung Deiner Firma versucht zu verhindern wird es dafür Gründe geben nehme ich an.
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel: ja.  Angst.
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: 9427 war nur ein Beispiel. Da kann alles möglich klappen (oder auch nicht) oberhalb von IIRC 1024
<Proxymalz> Hallo, guten Abend. Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen wenn ich ueber die Konsole den Befehl: sudo apt-get upgrade eingebe und am Ende steht Hash-Summe stimmt nicht ueberein beim Holen >
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Interessanter ist der Weg, sich per https auf einem Server (z.B. deinem Router) einzuloggen, und von dort aus dann nach Authentifizierung auf deine Geräte zuhause zuzugreifen.
<jokrebel> Proxymalz: Zeig das mal komplett, am besten…
<jokrebel>  : Proxymalz: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Man kann dazu z.B. Port 443 auf einen lokalen Webserver weiterleiten, der die Authentifizierung vornimmt, etc. und dann auf seine privaten Geräte.
<Proxymalz> Uff ok, ich versuchs
<jokrebel> !paste > Proxymalz
<kubine> Proxymalz: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Eine entsprechende Software ist z.B. "adito".
<Proxymalz> Und wie kann ich den Text kopieren _
<bekks> !pastebinit > Proxymalz 
<kubine> Proxymalz: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Proxymalz> geht das nur auf dem Desktop oder kann ich auch unter tty1 pasten _
<bekks> Deswegen die Information mit pastebinit...
<andi> dadrc: Sorry für die verspätete Antwort: Schau mal hier das untere Bild. Ich würde gerne auch das Bildsignal in die Soundkarte schleifen, die das Tonsignal dazu gibt und dann alles zum Fernseher schickt. http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/pc-sound-ueber-hdmidvi-am-fernseher-ausgeben
<kubine> Title: PC-Sound über HDMI/DVI am Fernseher ausgeben | 3DCenter.org (at www.3dcenter.org)
<andi> Die große Frage ist noch ob Ubuntu so etwas überhaupt unterstützt.
<stevieh> andi: afaik ist das audio signal auf hdmi doch auch normales spdif?
<Proxymalz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412667/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> andi, noch nie gesehen, sowas. Naja, aber sieht leider eher schlecht aus, wenn du  mal nach den Karten googlest, die da genannt werden.
<Proxymalz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412672/
<kubine> Title: rename -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor-lenovo2> hi,  ich möchte gewisse daten  in meinem netwerk zuhause anderen zur verfügung stellen. (eigenschaften  des ordners geändert). nun sehen die anderen meine Freigabe nicht. muss ich noch etwas anderes tun?  kubuntu 12.10
<andi> Ok, muss ich mal ausprobieren, hab grad gesehen, dass es auch Grafikkarten mit integriertem Soundchip gibt. Ich werde sowas wahrscheinlich mal testen.
<andi> Danke
<dadrc> andi, bei Grafikkarten, die direkt HDMI können, stehen die Chancen recht gut, dass es geht.
<stevieh> andi: nvidia sollte gehen
<Proxymalz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412677/
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Proxymalz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412682/
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Proxymalz: Dann bitte noch die komplette Liste Deiner Paketquellen
<Proxymalz> sources.list ?
<jokrebel> und unterordnerinhalte
<Proxymalz> wie mache ich das >
<CerealGuy> guten abend, ich muss mein PHP5.3.10 auf 5.3.14 updaten, da die version nen paar probleme macht. Die Frage ist, wie mache ich das am besten?
<CerealGuy> es geht natürlich auch ne neuere version
<CerealGuy> Aber in den standard repos ist keine neuere version. Ist von source kompillieren jetzt besser, oder haben die entwickler ne eigene ppa?
<jokrebel> Proxymalz: cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<ivaylo> hallo
<Proxymalz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412687/
<kubine> Title: Paketliste und Unterordner › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Proxymalz> Und kann man mir helfen?
<dadrc> CerealGuy, es gibt PPAs. https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 zB.
<kubine> Title: PPA for PHP5 : Ondřej Surý (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob das was taugt, aber der Kerl ist zumindest ein Debian-Packager.
<CerealGuy> dadrc, gerade gefunden, zu blöd zum googlen :D
<CerealGuy> aber thx
<jokrebel> Proxymalz: Hm - ich würds ja erstmal mit nem anderen Spiegelserver versuchen. 
<dadrc> Jep, immer eine gute Idee. Die deutschen Mirrors haben ab und an mal keine Lust.
<jokrebel> dadrc: deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ ist glaub aber kein Deutscher, kennen tu ich ihn aber auch nicht.
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu-ports (at ports.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Proxymalz: aropos - was ist das für ein System, der Kernel kam mir auch merkwürdig vor
<dadrc> jokrebel, hm?
<Proxymalz> ich arbeite auf einem Toshiba AC1OO, das ein Nvidia Tegra2 ARM Soc
<jokrebel> oh ARM na dann mag das sein…
<Proxymalz> wenn ich ueber Paketquellen einen anderen Server aussuchen will, sagt mir das System dass angeblich keine Internetverbindung besteht
<jokrebel> Proxymalz: Und ist dem _nicht_ so?
<Proxymalz> nein, ich bin doch online wie man hier sieht
<zylon> hi
<zylon> wie kommt es das ich bei netstat "netstat -taupen" mehrere Einträge mit program name "sh" habe?
<zylon> ist das normal?
<dadrc> muss zumindest nichts schlechtes sein
<dadrc> kannst ja mal mit ps gucken, was die programme mit den jeweiligen PIDs gerade machen
<zylon> wenn ich nachschaue, gibt er mir "/bin/sh /tmp/flashgot.vpzjetqv.default/flashgot-1.fgt", also flashgot habe ich in firefox zwar installiert
<dadrc> dann lädt flashgot wohl gerade was runter 
<zylon> aber warum braucht flashgot die einträge, der leitet einen dl nur an den DLM weiter
<zylon> eig. nicht
<dadrc> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, benutz das nicht
<zylon> ...vielleicht finde ich ja einen ersatz, kommt mir etwas seltsam vor
<zylon> kann ich die einträge in netstat entfernen, die ports wieder freigeben, ohne neu zu starten?
<dadrc> netstat listet einfach Ports auf.
<dadrc> Aber du  hast ja die PIDs, die die Ports gerade besetzen
<zylon> den habe ich schon gekilled
<dadrc> Na dann
<zylon> ah, die stehen jetzt auch nicht in der liste
<zylon> man kann den port aber anscheinend trotzdem nicht nutzen "Could not open/bind port for listening: Die Adresse wird bereits verwendet"
<pce> guten abend, wie geht es euch?
<dadrc> pce, gut, danke, aber falls du auf Smalltalk aus bist, würd ich dich gerne auf #ubuntu-de-offtopic verweisen
<pce> dadrc: ohhh eigendlich wollte ich das dort posten sorry 
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-09
<fjodor> hi, ich hab mal ne dumme frage
<fjodor> ich versuch grad mit hibiscus/jameica ein pin/tan konto einzurichten. wenn ich den login teste, warnt er mich dass das zertifikat nicht getestet werden konnte und gibt mir die möglichkeit es anzunehmen oder abzulehnen. angegeben sind sha1 und md5 checksum sowie von wem und für wen das zertifikat ausgestellt wurde
<helmut_> hi
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte im Verzeichnis ~/Dokumente eine Verknüpfung namens Downloads von ~/Downloads machen. Wie funktioniert das?
<LetoThe2nd> ln -s ~/Downloads ~/Dokumente/Downloads
<dadrc> cd ~/Dokumente; ln -s ~/Downloads
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: ln -s macht nen softlink, das erste argument is das ziel, das zweie [optional] ist der name
<swed1> ach ich depp, ich hab immer ls geschrieben -.-
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: und ohne das zweite legt er die verknüpfung dem ziel gleich benannt an den aktuellen ort
<swed1> ja funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: tja. 5€ in die kaffee kasse und 100X ich werde die man page lesen ;)
<style__> hi
<dadrc> hi
<style__> nutzt jemand alice dsl über pppoe / o2/alice fremdgerät und kann mir die zugangsdatenformatierung sagen?
<bekks> Benutzername und Passwort. Bei Alice sind aber die Leitungseinstellungen das Problem.
<koegs> und vielleicht was für den OT :)
<style__> ok danke
<style__> koegs: was meinst du mit leitungseinstellungen
<dadrc> koegs garnichts, aber bekks vielleicht ;)
<style__> wieso bekks
<dadrc> Weil der das mit den Leitungseinstellungen gesagt hat
<dAnjou> style__: glotzen uff!
<style__> was ist glotzen
<style__> :-P
<dAnjou> egal, is jedenfalls OT
<TheInfinity> !offtopic > style__
<kubine> style__: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<ZeroMC> Mh... Hab jetzt im Buero auf Ubuntu 12.04 aktualisiert und habe ja nun Unity anstatt gnome. Mich stoert nun das Unity-Startmenue, welches ich auf beiden Monitoren habe. Kann ich es auf einem davon ausblenden?
<dAnjou> ZeroMC: hast du bildschirme spiegeln aktiviert?
<ZeroMC> dAnjou: oeh, ich hab das damals ueber nvidia-settings TwinView gemacht. Der hat das beim Update uebernommen.
<ZeroMC> heieiei... okay, ueber Systemeinstellungen - Anzeigegeraete zeigt er mir einen Bildschirm mit der Aufloesung 3840x1200 an.
<exoon> Kann man etwas gegen lange Pfadnamen in der shell machen? Wenn das Arbeitsverzeichnis schon fast eine Zeile lang ist und es dann noch tiefer geht, kann fast nicht mehr sinnvoll arbeiten.
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: spricht nix dagegen, den aktuellen pfad einfach nicht im prompt anzuzeigen.
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: googlen nach "bash change prompt" oder ähnlichem sollte jede menge doku dazu bringen
<dadrc> Oder ihn zu kürzen
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, die Info in welchem Unterpath ich bin wäre mir schon wichtig.
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: sorry, aber die mittleren 80% deiner offensichtlich dann zu langen dateinamen kann ich jetzt gerade nicht weghexen....
<dadrc> oder multiline prompts
<dadrc> wenn man sowas will...
<LetoThe2nd> wäh.
<dadrc> jo
<exoon> er zeigt ja schon einen gekürzten pfad an: ~\blabla .. jetzt müsste ich ~ ersetzen können.
<bekks> exoon: echo $HOME
<ponnu> guten mittag wieso kann ich in 9.04 bps kein apache2 installieren aber auch kein php5 mir wird immer gesagt die pakete werden nicht gefunden 
<dadrc> 9.04 ist schon länger EOL
<exoon> bekks, HOME=$PWD danke
<ponnu> bedeutet das ich habe keinerlei möglichkeit pakete auf diesem system zu installieren?
<stevieh> weg isser.
<k1l> also nen 9.04 ist ja wirklich schon sehr lange EOL. :/
<stevieh> tja, so ein gut abgehangenes produktionssystem wird ungern geupdated
<k1l> in 90% der fälle ist das system aber leider am netz. und das ist arg fahrlässig.
<Guerilla> nabend
<jokrebel> Hi - einfach drauflosfragen
<Guerilla> was kann ich denn ausführen um zu sehen ob meine bluetooth tastatur eingebunden ist? lsusb zeigt nur mein dongle
<Guerilla> ach habs.. hidd
<azrael_> guten abend, folgendes problem ich würde für ein POS gerne ubuntu 9.04 verwenden da es für den bondrucker nur treiber für diese version gibt allerdings habe ich keine möglichkeiten pakete auf diesem system zu installieren gibt es eine andere möglichkeit ausser über apt-get die gewünschten pakte auf dem system zu installieren? 
<jokrebel> azrael_: Was ist POS?
<azrael_> Point of Sale
<azrael_> ein Kassensystem
<azrael_> lemonpos um genau zu sein
<jokrebel> azrael_: Außerdem: Für Ubuntu 9.04 -> Support ended on 23 October 2010 -> heißt "falscher Ansatz" für das was Du eigentlich vor hast, da diese Ubuntu-Version schon lange nicht mehr mit Aktuallisierungen versorgt wir. (Und deshalb auf nem Rechner für ein _Kassensystem_ schon 2mal nichts mehr zu suchen hat IMHO)
<azrael_> der rechner ist ja generell nicht online
<jokrebel> …außerdem kommt mir das irgendwie bekannt vor. Kann das sein, dass Dir das schon mal erzählt wurde?
<azrael_> ich hab heute mittag gefragt gehabt allerdings kam keine antwort und ich musste los oder was meinst du?
<jokrebel> azrael_: Ne eher gestern schon, aber passt schon. - Aber: selbst wenn das _nicht_ am Internet hängt (auch nicht mit Kartenterminals verbunden?) halte ich sowas eher für kritisch.
<jokrebel> +gestern
<azrael_> das war nicht ich!
<azrael_> und nein keine karten terminals das würde ja eine online verbindung vorraussetzen oder?
<jokrebel> azrael_: Nicht zwingend soweit ich gehört habe. Sieht aber wohl trotzdem eher schlecht aus mit einem EOL-OS. Sicher dass des die Treiber für den Bondrucker nicht auch in "aktuell" gibt. Beziehungsweise, warum nicht einen Bondrucker nutzen, der unter aktuellem Betriebssystem auch läuft?
<TheInfinity> azrael_: so wie lemonpos aussieht ist das ganze projekt out of support
<TheInfinity> azrael_: wenn es aber nur die druckertreiber sind - man kann die sofern es cupstreiber sind ganz gut integrieren selbst wenn sie uralt sind
<azrael_> sind  cups treiber
<azrael_> gibt es eine anleitung um diese zu integrieren?
<TheInfinity> azrael_: ist aber n fürchterlicher krieg, musst halt n neues paket draus bauen mit aktuellen dependencys.
<TheInfinity> azrael_: oder ganz manuell installieren
<azrael_> Oo das hab ich noch nie gemacht
<TheInfinity> azrael_: gibt n haufen anleitungen da draussen wie das generell mit cups, treibern und ggf. filtern funktioniert
<TheInfinity> ich für meinen teil hab da aber mehrere tage dran rumgespielt jeweils abends weil das eben nicht so leicht zu begreifen ist
<azrael_> ja dann schlag ich mich da mal durch vielen dank für die infos
<TheInfinity> allerdings hatte ich auch den spaß 32bit treiber in ein 64bit system zu integrieren ;)
<azrael_> sieht bei mir nicht anders aus die andere option nen neuen bondrucker anzulegen ist übrigens bei den preisen nicht akzeptabel
<TheInfinity> azrael_: jo, bonddrucker sind ekelig teuer. aber es ist mutig das auf ein nicht zertifiziertes linux mit ewig und 3 jahre support zu installieren.
<azrael_> wofür brauch ich den support denn wenn ich das system nutzen könnte?
<TheInfinity> azrael_: sicherheitsupdates wären so ne idee.
<TheInfinity> azrael_: oder im fall von problemen hilfe
<TheInfinity> RHEL und vergleichbare werden nicht aus grund in unternehmen eingesetzt. aber das wird schnell OT.
<ppq> wenn du tatsächlich darauf achtest, dass das system völlig abgeschottet ist von der außenwelt, kannst du das meiner meinung nach auch mit ubuntu 9.04 machen. allerdings wird es dann wahrscheinlich probleme geben, wenn du die kiste irgendwann mal gleichzeitig für was anderes parallel nutzen willst...
<ppq> da ist es schon etwas mühe wert, ein 12.04 zum laufen zu bringen
<azrael_> 12.04 eher als 12.10=
<azrael_> ?
<ppq> ja
<azrael_> wegen dem lts?
<ppq> genau
<jokrebel> azrael_: unbedingt - weil LTS 
<azrael_> ich selber fahre mit dem 12.10 privat ist das irrsinnig ?
<TheInfinity> azrael_: wenn du das die nächsten 5 jahre planst ja
<TheInfinity> azrael_: 12.04 hat eben 5 jahre support. das ist dann was planbares für ein unternehmen.
<azrael_> ich meine privat..würdest du mir auch dort zu 12.04 raten ?
<TheInfinity> wenn du 5 jahre ruhe haben willst ja. wenn du neue software haben willst nein.
<jokrebel> azrael_: Und ich glaube, privat (und vermutlich zwingend ans Internet angeschlossen und auf neueste Trends angewiesen) sollte man in diesem Fall keinesfalls mit "offline, alte Sachen untersützenden und möglichst lange nutbar" vergleichen.
<NeutrinoPower> hallo, mein Bruder hat ein Rechner mit Ati X1600 GraKa und VGA-Bildschirm, die richtige Bildschirmauflösung kann man aber nicht über die Menüs einstellen, was ist dann die aktuelle Vorgehensweise, ich check da garnicht mehr durch, ich konnte auch nie eine xorg.conf komplett neu schreiben, nur ändern, und die /etc/X11/xorg.conf gibt es ja nichtmehr
<bekks> Die kann man anlegen wenn man sie denn haben möchte.
<NeutrinoPower> macht man das vielleicht mit lxrandr? wenn man die richtige Auflösung hinzufügen will?
<NeutrinoPower> aber es geht nichtmehr über die automatische generierung einer xorg.conf
<bekks> Was geht nicht mehr über die automatische GEnerierung...?
<NeutrinoPower> falscher Satz
<NeutrinoPower> man konnte eine xorg.conf generieren lassen wenn keine Vorhanden war, das geht aber nichtmehr
<bekks> Das geht immer noch.
<NeutrinoPower> hm
<ring0> nehme ich für ein nfs share im lokalen lan eher sync oder async?
<bekks> async
<ring0> weil mehr performance?
<bekks> Japp :)
<kuckuck> Moin ich hab etwas in der SSH config wohl nicht richtig gemacht
<kuckuck> server gestartet , aber nicht eingeloggt -> jetzt will ich mich via ssh einloggen = Permission denied (publickey).
<bekks> Kommst du noch per Konsole an die Kiste dran?
<kuckuck> jo
<bekks> Was hast du verändert an der sshd_config ?
<kuckuck> PasswordAuthentication no
<kuckuck> UsePAM no 
<kuckuck> und port .. glaube das war alles
<bekks> UsePAM yes, IMMER, solange du nicht 1000% weisst was Du da tust. :)
<ring0> bekks, trotz der tatsache, dass sync seit 1.0.0 default ist? also, meinst du die gefahr des datenverlusts ist vernachlässigbar?
<kuckuck> ubuntuuser :D tutorial
<kuckuck> lag es daran?
<bekks> ring0: Ich habs seit 10 Jahren nicht geschafft, per NFS einen Datenverlust zu provozieren :)
<bekks> kuckuck: Probier es doch aus, du kommst doch per Konsole an den Server dran.
<bekks> Und Du braucht natürlich den publickey für den Login.
<kuckuck> ja mach ich, ist nfs nicht datentransfer unter linux im netzwerk?
<bekks> kuckuck: Ja.
<ring0> bekks, das ist natürlich ein guter wert. ich werde es "riskieren" ;)
<bekks> ring0: Ok, bei anständig schnellen Maschinen und Gigabit wird man kaum einen Unterschied zwischen sync und async merken :)
<kuckuck> würde mich auch mal interessieren , wie sicheres kopieren im netzwer geht ohne datenverlust... evtl mit md5 check oder so?
<bekks> kuckuck: Mit scp
<bekks> Man sollte seinem eigenen Netzwerk schon trauen - ansonsten braucht man CryptoHW zB. die dann Checksummen baut.
<bekks> Zusätzlich zu den Checksummen in TCP/IP.
<kuckuck> bekks,  pam war es nicht
<bekks> kuckuck: Verwendest du den richtigen publickey?
<kuckuck> ja eingeloggt im user geht es
<kuckuck> huch
<kuckuck> eben nicht... wieso denn das...
<kuckuck> ach fuck
<bekks> ...
<kuckuck> ja public key stimmt
<kuckuck> wenn der server user eingeloggt ist kann ich mich via ssh verbinden, vorher nicht
<kuckuck> auf auto login wollte ich am server auch verzichten :/
<bekks> Du hast da irgendwie noch eine ganze Menge mehr verändert wenn sich dein SSH so verhält.
<bekks> Welche Ubuntuversionen sind denn da beteiligt?
<kuckuck> 12.04.1
<kuckuck> also sshd_config wird bearbeitet
<kuckuck> ne eigtl nicht hab nochmal im tutorial geschaut...
<kuckuck> mensch das nervt...
<kuckuck> bekks,  soll authorized_keys in etc/ssh liegen oder in home/.ssh?
<kuckuck> evtl liegt es daran
<kuckuck> home ordner ist ja verschlüsselt wenn user nicht eingeloggt ist
<bekks> Selbstverständlich muss das in ~/.ssh/ liegen
<kuckuck> schlange ist home, nehme ich an
<bekks>  /home/deinuser/
<bekks> Und wenn das natürlich verschlüsselt ist - viel Glück. :>
<kuckuck> na siehst du :D ich muss es nach etc verlegen nehme ich an
<bekks> Falsch. Es muss in /home/deinuser/.ssh/ liegen.
<bekks> Was natürlich nicht zugreifbar ist, wenn deinuser ein verschlüsseltes Home hat.
<kuckuck> ich kann den pfad ja definieren
<bekks> Dann brauchst du auch keine Verschlüsselung, wenn der ssh key mit dem ich den Kram entschlüsseln kann, unverschlüsselt auf dem Server liegt.
<bekks> Dann kann nämlich wirklich jeder mit Zugriff auf dieses Verzeichnis das Home jeden Users entschlüsseln.
<kuckuck> bekks,  der wäre ja dann auch so oder so unverschlüsselt, wenn ich das home verzeichniss unverschlüsselt gelassen haette
<bekks> Ja, wie du siehst ist die Verschlüsselung des Home völlig sinnfrei bei so einem Anwendungsfall.
<kuckuck> ich habs ja nicht wegen der ssh gemacht :D
<bekks> Aber dein ssh-Anwendungsfall macht die Verschlüsselung sinnlos.
<kuckuck> solange niemand an die platte kommt....
<bekks> Es reicht Zugriff auf den Server zu erlangen.
<bekks> Dazu kann man Tausende Kilometer weg sein.
<kuckuck> dazu muss man sich doch erst einloggen...
<bekks> Dazu muss man nur Zugriff auf den Server erlangen. Es wird ganz sicher niemand vorher freundlich bei Dir fragen. :>
<kuckuck> bekks,  du könntest mir helfen die rechte von etc/ssh richtig zu setzen, denn wie ich sehe sind dort alle keys drinne, ssh_host_rsa_key  &.pub   dsa_key  usw
<bekks> Wie sind die Rechte denn aktuell?
<kuckuck> bekks,  der server steht bei mir zu hause, da kommt wohl niemand ran
<jokrebel> 777
<bekks> ROFLMAO
<bekks> kuckuck: Ja, ist klar. Träum weiter.
<bekks> kuckuck: Was ist denn jetzt mit den Zugriffsrechten?
<kuckuck> wie frage ich die ab o.O
<bekks> Du brauchst echt keine Verschlüsselung.
<bekks> ls -lha /etc/ssh/
<kuckuck> runter bekomme ich die eh nicht mehr so einfach ^^
<bekks> Daten sichern, Homeverzeichnis umziehen, Datenzurückkopieren. Fertig.
<kuckuck> bekks,  ist es denn normal das alle anderen keys in etc/ssh liegen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die liegen SINNVOLLERWEISE in /home/deinuser/.ssh/
<kuckuck> strange wie die wohl dahin gekommen sind...
<bekks> Du hast sie dahin kopiert.
<bekks> Sagtest du vorhin.
<bekks> kuckuck: Was ist denn jetzt mit den Zugriffsrechten?
<sysdef> ich denke er mixt das ggf. mit den hostkeys
<kuckuck> hab ich das gesagt? hab einfach nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH befolgt
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das auch, ja.
<kuckuck> steht alles auf root root
<kuckuck> und rw-r--r-- oder rw ----------
<bekks> kuckuck: Das sind BEsitzer und Gruppe.
<bekks> Und das ist 644 bzw 600.
<bekks> Und das lässt Du bitte auch ganz genau so.
<kuckuck> es macht doch absolut kein unerschied ob die dort liegen oder im home... das versteh ich nicht
<bekks> Es macht einen GEALTIGEN Unterschied. Den habe ich Dir auch vorhin erklärt.
<bekks> GEWALTIGEN sogar.
<kuckuck> Versteh nicht, wenn leute zugriff auf meinen server bekommen wollen, müssen die sich ja einloggen....
<kuckuck> brutforce etc
<bekks> Wieso das?
<kuckuck> dann erst kommen sie auf die platte, sei es home oder etc
<bekks> Können die nicht den Webserver angreifen, den FTP Server, den wasauchimmer-Dienst?
<bekks> Solls ja geben, sowas.
<kuckuck> lass mal im ot quatschen, jetzt wirds interessant
<Danic> o
<ring0> bekks, bei einzelnen verzeichnissen auch subtree_check?
<bekks> Nein, wenn absehbar ist, dass man keine subsequenten Mounts sharen will.
<ring0> ist absehbar nicht der fall
<bekks> Dann kann man es auch weglassen - man nutzt es, wenn man es wirklich nutzen will, und ohne nicht auskommt.
<kuckuck> bekks,  ssh geht wieder...  hab home entschlüsselt... ob sinn oder unsinn... ist ja auch egal
<bekks> :)
<ring0> schränkt man den zugriff auf mountd, statd, lockd und rquotad über die host_access dateien auch ein? 
<bekks> Gute Frage. Ich würde den Zugriff in der /etc/exports einschränken.
<ring0> bekks, das habe ich bereits getan
<ring0> im wiki steht, man "sollte" mountd und statd noch schützen. bei weiterem suchen ist mir noch lockd und rquotad aufgefallen
<ring0> letzte frage für heute: statd wirklich auf einem notebook als client über host_access einschränken?
<bekks> Würd ich schon fast nicht machen - man hat da ja sowieso keine Shares :)
<ring0> da ist was dran
<ring0> im wiki scheint der artikel von jemand sehr paranoidem geschrieben worden zu sein ;)
<bekks> ring0: Steht ganz oben erstmal eine Warnung? :D
<ring0> bekks, ne, unter zugriffskontrolle steht es dezenter hinweis kasten
<ring0> +als
<bekks> :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-10
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Satorisanja> Muß man unbedingt auf 12.04 updaten?
<bekks> Welche Version hast Du denn?
<Satorisanja> Ich habe die 10.04 LTS
<k1l_> Satorisanja: ja, weil die anderen im april keinen support mehr haben. bis dahin hast du noch bedenk/vorbereitungs zeit
<Satorisanja> Aha k1l, danke die 11.04 gehört wohl nicht dazu.
<k1l_> Satorisanja: nein die ist keine LTS. die 11.04 hat auch schon keinen support mehr
<k1l_> !releases > Satorisanja 
<Satorisanja> ok
<k1l_> !ubuntu_releases > Satorisanja 
<kubine> Satorisanja: Informationen zu Ubuntu/Releases finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<Satorisanja> danke für die Info
<Satorisanja> Gute Nacht
<fjodor> hi, kennt sich jemand mit umts-karten aus? ich würd gerne eine in mein notebook einbauen aber weiß praktisch garnichts darüber...
<fjodor> miau
<koegs> !hcl > fjodor 
<kubine> fjodor: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<soc1> hi
<soc1> das firefox-update von gestern scheint mein font-rendering zerstört zu haben
<soc1> hat da jemand erfahrung?
<stevieh> fjodor: kämpfst du immer noch gegen den X230?
<fjodor> joar, ich kämpf nicht dagegen, wollt mir nur ne umts-karte dazu kaufen
<fjodor> und bin da grad am suchen
<fjodor> aber es wär schon schön, einen bezahlten support zu haben, der mir ein paar dinge einrichten/erklären könnte
<koegs> fjodor: Ubuntu läuft auf nem x230 recht reibungslos, notfalls noch im thinkwiki oder den thinkpadforen stöbern
<koegs> und in den Thinkpads laufen eh nur bestimmte interne UMTS-Karten
<stevieh> fjodor: warum haste nicht die ab werk mitgekauft? Die geht.
<fjodor> war nen studentenprogramm... 
<stevieh> dann versuch am besten die gleiche zu finden, odeR?
<fjodor> aber gut, dann kauf ich einfach die "original" die gibts bei ebay...
<fjodor> man hätte lte oder so kaufen können
<fjodor> aber die gibt scheinbar noch nicht im retailmarkt
<fjodor> stevieh: hast du ne navigationssoftware auf dem x230?
<stevieh> fjodor: nö. um zu schauen, ob die Karte GPS hat?
<fjodor> ne um das gps zu nutzen :D
<stevieh> fjodor: ne. Hab genug navigationssysteme, da ist der Laptop eher hinderlich
<fjodor> kennt sonst jemand gute navigationssoftware für ubuntu? 
<fjodor> hab keine lust sachen durczuprobieren...
<soc1> hat jemand anderes hier probleme mit dem schriftrendering in firefox seit dem updaute auf 18.0 gestern
<stevieh> bei meinem 12.04 mit unity fangen nach ein paar Tagen betrieb manche applikationen an, ihre Menüeinträge "zu verlieren". Ist das bekannt?
<X421> Moin. Habe gerade gemerkt, dass der Update-Assistent (12.10) ohne Passwort ausgeführt wird und Pakete installieren kann. Ist das so gewollt?
<daswort> X421: Ja das Passwort wird gecached.
<daswort> X421: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86773/update-manager-doesnt-ask-for-a-password
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - Update Manager doesnt ask for a password - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<X421> Danke daswort.
<daswort> Bitte
<Sysopa> ganz blöde Frage: ich will ein Homeverzeichnis von OpenSuSE auf Kubuntu migrieren - allerdings sind da einige Pfade anders (z.B. ~/.kde4 vs. ~/.kde) - irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Tricks? ein einfaches Umbenennen scheint NICHT zu reichen
<daswort> Hast du den KDE 4 bei OpenSuse verwendet? Oder noch das alte?
<Sysopa> KDE4
<Sysopa> (also nicht ich - ich hab den Rechner nur in die Finger bekommen
<Sysopa> )
<daswort> Hast du es umbenannt bevor du KDE gestartet hast?
<Sysopa> testweise ja (hab natürlich immer noch einen Backup, klar)
<Sysopa> aber scheint nur bedingt zu gehen
<daswort> Das heißt?
<Sysopa> auch mit Symlink
<Sysopa> kdepim geht nicht, einiges andere geht
<Sysopa> Suse verbiegt da wohl einigs an Pfaden
<daswort> Schau mal welche Version KDEpim unter OpenS verwendet wurde und vergleiche die Changelogs.
<Sysopa> jedenfalls hab ich solche Probleme mit Gentoo vs. kubuntu noch nicht gehabt
<daswort> "da wohl", hast du die Verzeichnisstruktur verglichen? Etwa mit `tree`?
<Sysopa> nein, noch nicht
<Sysopa> KDE 4.4.4
<koegs> Sysopa: ggf. musst du dann die ganzen config-files durchgreppen, kenne jedenfalls kein Migrationstool
<Sysopa> kmail 1.13
<Sysopa> *hmpf*
<Sysopa> ok
<Sysopa> danke
 * Loetmichel bappt grade mal wieder busbars an 1,1mm abschirmscheiben... diesmal19"... traut sich ja sonst keiner :-)
<dadrc> Loetmichel, falscher Channel :>
<Loetmichel> jo, auch grade gemerkt, sorry
<dspasic> hallo zusammen
<dspasic> bin auf der such nach eine gui basierten netzwerk analyse tool mit folgendem funktionen: traceroute, nmap, ping. habe es früher gerne mal benutzt aber ich komme nicht mehr auf den namen. jemand eine idee?!
<bekks> wireshark und zenmap
<dspasic> bekks:  zenmap geht schon in der richtung. bei dem tool was ich meine waren alles genannten funktionen in einem vereint. ich komm nicht auf den namen....
<dspasic> LOL. ist schon bereits installiert ^^ netzwerk diagnose tool schimpft sich das auf deutsch :D
<bekks> Ah, der Müll :)
<koegs> gnome-nettool heisst dat oder?
<jokrebel> koegs: Ja
<bullgard4> Nach einem von der Atualiserungsverwaltung vor 2 Monaten empfohlenen Upgrade muß ich bei meinem Ubuntu 10.04.4 immer nach dem Booten den Befehl '~$ sudo dhclient eth0' von Hand eingeben. Ich verwende NetworkManager. Wie beseitigt man diesen Fehler?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Was geht denn nicht und wir durch diese Eingabe beseitigt?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Lan-Zugang
<drizzto> er zeiht sich keine ip?
<bekks> Welche IP hat der Rechner vor dem sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Im networkmanager schon mal den Eintrag gelöscht, neu angelegt und die Haken bei "automatisch verbinden" und bei "für alle Benutzer" gesetzt?
<_mezen_> Hi, ich versuch gerade von einem Rechner mit Ubuntu 9.10 Live-CD auf eine Freigabe auf einen Windows 7 PC zu zugreifen, aber irgendwie bin ich kacknoob nicht in der Lage dazu. Könnte mir bitte jmd dabei helfen?
<dAnjou> ich glaub nich, dass 9.10 noch supportet wird
<bekks> Wird es auch nicht :)
<TheInfinity> da hat der dAnjou wohl oder übel recht, _mezen_ - schnapp dir mal eine aktuelle live cd :)
<_mezen_> Gibts denn noch eine Live CD mit Gnome als Desktop? Bin schon ziemlicher Linux Noob und bin erstmal einigermaßen froh, dass ich auf der Oberfläche klar komme, da bekomm ich es nicht in angemessener Zeit hin noch andere Deskop-Oberflächen zu lernen/verstehen^^
<dAnjou> _mezen_: was muss man da lernen?
<dAnjou> und ja gnome ist mit sicherheit in irgendeiner distro auf der live-cd vertreten
<dAnjou> allerdings nich gnome2
<_mezen_> Das Bedienkonzept, wo was wie wann wieso ist^^
<dAnjou> weil das tot is
<dAnjou> ähnlich fühlt sich XFCE an
<jokrebel> _mezen_: 10.4 wird (grade noch) unterstützt und hat IIRC noch Gnome2; aber um die Umgewöhnung wirst Du langfristig trotzdem nicht rumkommen.
 * bekks würde einfach eine 12.04 LiveCD nehmen.
 * jokrebel auch - sooo schwer ist Unity auch nicht
<jokrebel> +verständich/zu-bedienen
<dAnjou> die gnome-shell hat mir sogar mehr zeit geschenkt, weil ich nich mehr so viel frickel mit applets und so
<bullgard4> jokrebel: "den Eintrag"? Es gibt so viele Einträge im NetworkManager!
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Rechstklick - verbindung bearbeiten - Reiterkarte Kabelgebunden. Theoretisch steht da nur ein Eintrag (wenn mehrere dann selbe Prozedur für alle) -> Auswählen - Löschen … wenn alles leer einmal "hinzufügen" bearbeiten - MAC-Adresse auswählen (in Klammer steht eth0 mit dabei) und die beiden Haken (oben und unter) kontrollieren und falls fehlt setzten.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Es funktioniert. --  Mal sehen, wie lange. --  Danke!
<_mezen_> grml, fängt ja schon mal gut an mit der frischen 12.04 Live-CD: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<_mezen_> kommt direkt beim booten der Live-CD
<jokrebel> bullgard4: bis Du wieder dran rumgefrickelt hast? <g> …gern geschehn.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Von der Aktualisierungsverwaltung empfohlene Aktualsierungen bezeichnest Du als "Gefrickel"? oO
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ich bezweifle halt, dass das _nur_ an einem Update lag. Dann hätte man da schon ofter davon berichtet und man würde dazu auch einen Bugreport finden.
<bullgard4> ok
<_mezen_> grml... Live-CD 9.10 bootet direkt perfekt ohne Beanstandung, Live-CD 12.04 kein Boot möglich, nur "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" als Fehlermeldung
<_mezen_> Und ich dachte nur Mircrosoft ist groß darin im Verschlimmbessern :-(
<bekks> _mezen_: Wie hast du die CD erstellt? Bootest du von USB? Hast du die Checksumme geprüft?
<swed1> hallo, ich möchte dieses hier mir installieren https://code.launchpad.net/adchpp ist es möglich das über apt-get zu machen oder muss ich das selber kompilieren?
<kubine> Title: Code : ADCH++ (at code.launchpad.net)
<_mezen_> Ubuntuusers.de -> Live-CD gedownloadet, Checksumme passt -> Infrarecorder CD gebrannt -> CD eingelegt -> geht nicht...
<_mezen_> Habs eben davon schon eine VM von mir gebootet, da läufts...
<bekks> swed1: Wenn es nicht in den Ubuntu Repos ist, musst du das selbst kompilieren, und ein .deb Paket erzeugen.
<bekks> _mezen_: Hast du die Checksumme der gebrannten CD geprüft...?
<swed1> bekks: wie erzeuge ich in diesem fall ein deb paket?
<_mezen_> bekks
<_mezen_> *bekks: wie kann ich das unter win7 machen?
<bekks> _mezen_: In dem man das Häkchen "Medium nach dem Brennen prüfen" setzt.
<bekks> swed1: Mit checkinstall z.B. 
<_mezen_> bekks: Ah, das war gesetzt ;-)
<bekks> _mezen_: Welches IS hast du denn ganz genau heruntergeladen?
<bekks> ISO even
<joogi> 2
<_mezen_> bekks: ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<_mezen_> mit der Checksumme: e235b63c02644e219b7bf3668f479c9e
<Daniel887> Hey. Bin noch neu beim Thema x-fordwarding. Die Anwendungen ausführen, nutzen und beenden bekomme ich schon hin. Wäre es eigentlich möglich Apps auf dem Server geöffnet zu lassen, sodass ich später wieder darauf zugreifen kann?
<bekks> _mezen_: Hast du nur einen 32bit Rechner?=
<bekks> Daniel887: Nein. Nicht mit dem üblichen X-Forwarding. Dazu brauchst du nxclient/nxserver.
<LetoThe2nd> oder xpra.
<Daniel887> Okay. Danke bekks und LetoThe2nd. Ist die Bedienung / Einrichtung sehr komplex?
<bekks> Nein.
<LetoThe2nd> kommt auf die definition von "komplex" an.
<_mezen_> bekks: ich war mir unsicher, ob der ne 64bit CPU verbaut hat, aber selbst wenn, kann der ohne Probleme 32bit Code ausführen
<Daniel887> Okay. Danke für den Tipp
<_mezen_> bekks: das is ein Fujitsu Esprimo P2520, falls es dir weiterhilft
<bekks> _mezen_: Das darfst Du selbst herausfinden ;)
<_mezen_> Google sagt ja, ist 64bit fähig
<bekks> Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall auch eine 64Bit ISO verwenden.
<_mezen_> aber dennoch muss er doch ein 32bit OS booten können... die 9.10 Live-CD war auch 32bit und das Win XP welches noch drunter liegt, ist auch ganz sicher 32bit
<_mezen_> Grml, keine weiteren Rohlinge, kann also die Iso nicht brennen...
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich such ein Programm, mit dem ich ein gescanntes A4 formular ausfüllen kann und dann ausdrucken. Was würdet ihr da nehmen unter ubuntu? Draw? gimp? irgendwas schlaueres?
<_mezen_> Grrr, also 9.10 ist nicht in der Lage auf eine Win7-Freigabe zu zu greifen?
<jokrebel> _mezen_: 9.10 wird nicht mehr supported weil veraltet.
<_mezen_> ... Dann bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als bei Windows zu bleiben
<stevieh> tja nun
<jokrebel> _mezen_: Da helfen auch keine Drohungen (wobei das den meisten wohl wurscht sein wird) </OT> …nimm was aktuelles; besorg Dir neue Rohlinge; machs über nen USB-Stick…
<koegs>  _mezen_ hast du nicht ggf. nen USB-STick mit dem du mal testen könntest
<_mezen_> jokrebel: das sollte keine Drohung sein, sondern nur die Feststellung, dass für mein Problem (Daten auf eine Win7 Freigabe kopieren) mir keine anderen Mittel mehr zur Verfügung stehen, als auf das 12 Jahre alte Windows XP zurück zu greifen. Wenn das für dich eine Drohung ist...
<_mezen_> koegs: keine dafür zu Verfügung stehenden, nur einen von der Firma, welchen ich ganz sicher nicht formatiere^^
<koegs> dann können wir momentan auch nicht viel weiter helfen als "iso runterladen > md5 kontrollieren > brennen > kontrollieren > booten > medium prüfen"
<_mezen_> Naja, danke für die Info, dass das hier so nicht geht, wünsch euch noch einen schönen Tag
<jokrebel> …und dafür braucht man nunmal nen "Datenträger" - sorry.
<swed1> hallo, was für ein paket muss ich installieren, wenn eine software ruby vorraussetzt?
<swed1> apt-cache listet soviel sachen auf
<raptorninja> hey. kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen unterschied macht  mtu wert auf dem router zu setzen oder bei dem jeweiligen client bzw: gilt es auch wenn ich den wert beim clienten setze PLUS 28 Bytes für routinginformation oder entfält das ?
<LetoThe2nd> klingt verdächtig nach ricing.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du nicht weisst was das ist, mal googlen ;)
<snax> moin moin
<snax> hätte da ein "Problemchen" bzgl mdadm
<snax> habe inzwischen 2 PCs, einmal meinen Desktop und frisch nen htpc.. bisher war im Desktop 5x 3 TB mit je einer 2,99 TB und einer 1 GB Partition drauf. die 2,99 TB-Partitionen sind ein Raid 5 für Daten, die 1 GB Partitionen ein Raid 0 als swap
<snax> beide Raids sind mit luks verschlüsselt
<snax> jezt will ich aber die Platten in den htpc einbauen
<stevieh> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  406  Not Acceptable [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<stevieh> wasn da kaputt?
<koegs> stevieh: mirror ändern, die deutschen zicken manchmal rum
<snax> von mdadm wird aber nur das raid 0 erkannt.. das raid 5 zwar auch, ist aber als inactive markiert und alle entsprechenden partitionen nur als spare-device markiert
<stevieh> koegs: vorne das de. weg oder weisst du das spontan?
<snax> @stevieh: ja, das de, weg
<snax> dann nimmst die internationalen mirrors
<stevieh> supi, geht. Merci
<fjodor_> stevieh: ja das ist echt lustig, da denkt man etwas sinnvolles zu tun und wechselt auf deutsche server und die gehen alle 2 wochen nicht...
<stevieh> hmm... da kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern, dass das früher auch so war.
<fjodor_> mir fällt das so seit mindestens 6 - 12 monaten auf
<fjodor_> ich glaub sogar noch länger
<jokrebel> naja - kann schon mal vorkommen, aber normal tun auch die deutschen Spiegel ihren Dienst ganz gut. Und meist reicht es auch aus 1-2 Stunden zu warten, dann ist das auch wieder gefixt.
<jokrebel> und ganz ehrlich: Ist doch wohl kein Problem, mal zwischendurch (wenn man denn das Upgrade sooo dringend braucht) mal kurzzeitig auf andere Server umzustellen und anschließend wieder zurück, oder?
<bekks> fjodor_: ALLE Server haben so ihre Wartungsfenster... :P
<jokrebel> fjodor_: Und "gehen alle 2 wochen nicht" kann ich hier mit mehreren Rechner absolut nicht bestätigen.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: manche sogar wartungstürchen.
<mondgefluester> hallo? =)
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > mondgefluester, hallo - 
<kubine> mondgefluester, hallo -: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<mondgefluester> ok
<mondgefluester> mein vlc player gibt mir die meldung, dass ihm der MPEG I/II Layer 3 fehlt
<LetoThe2nd> mondgefluester: ubuntu-restricted-extras installiert?
<mondgefluester> gute frage
<mondgefluester> in meinem fall sollte ich vmtl xubuntu installieren.... (ja ich weiß, is der ubuntu channel)
<LetoThe2nd> u/ku/xu-buntu tut in diesem channel nichts zur sache ;)
<LetoThe2nd> und die pakete sind eh gleich, da nur metapakete
<mondgefluester> ok, ich dacht nur, weils für xubuntu eigentlich nen extrachannel gibt
<mondgefluester> aber ja hab grad gesehn, hab diesmal die extras beim aufsetzen vergessen...
<mondgefluester> seems to be working ;)
<mondgefluester> zumindest tut er jetzt was, was danach ausschaut xD
<Guest70391> hey, hab gerade festgestellt, dass mupen64plus keine GUI mehr hat - gibts da ne alternative?
<Guest70391> oder muss man sich da was eigenes bauen
<dAnjou> kann mir jemand runterbrechen, wie sich die verschiedenen nginx pakete unterscheiden? nginx, nginx-full, nginx-light, nginx-extras
<apollo13> dAnjou: machn apt-cache show drauf
<dadrc> dAnjou, halt verschiedene Module dabei. nginx ist ein Metapaket, an den anderen Paket steht dran, was genau sie installieren
<dAnjou> das sagt mir alles nichts.
<dAnjou> klar kann ich mir die filelist angucken, aber ich dachte, hier weiß es spontan einer
<dadrc> nginx installieren, rumspielen, wenn was fehlt, -extra installieren.
<dadrc> Für -light sollte man schon wissen, was man will
<Winnie^_> hallo
<Winnie^_> habe hier ein ubuntu 12.04 lts  als vm aufgesetzt und mich daran versucht lvm zu nutzen. und nun habe ich den salat. das lv auf dem / liegt ist bereits nach wenigen tagen zu 100% voll. habe die "virtuelle" platte bereits vergrößert, aber scheitere gerade daran diesen speicherplatz dem physical volume und was darunter hängt (vg,lv) bereitzustellen. 
<Winnie^_> würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand aus der patsche helfen könnte. habe zwar schon nach how tos geschaut, aber irgendwie blicke ich da nicht durch. hätte ich bloß auf lvm verzichtet. ansonsten setze ich den kram neu auf ohne lvm :(
<ppq> Winnie^_: erweitern kann man bei lvm nur, indem man weitere festplatten(-images) zur vg hinzufügt. die eine festplatte zu vergrößern macht in dem fall nicht viel sinn, da hättest du auch gleich auf lvm verzichten können.
<ppq> nun hast du eine zusätzliche abstraktionsschicht, die dir nichts nützt
<Winnie^_> ja, diese vermutung hatte ich mittlerweile auch
<Winnie^_> mehr aufwand ohne zusätzlichen nutzen :(
<Winnie^_> weil hab eh nur eine festplatte drin und nicht vor weitere dazu zu packen
<Winnie^_> habe eine weitere lv für die daten vorgesehen gehabt auf der noch 50gb frei sind. ist es sinnvoll darüber irgendwie das problem zu lösen? den lvm werde ich wohl so einfach nicht los ohne neuinstallation, richtig?
<ppq> Winnie^_: du hast drei möglichkeiten. weitere festplattenimages hinzufügen, um mehr platz zu haben. oder damit leben und umständlich den ganzen lvm auf de rplatte vergrößern. oder das lvm auflösen (image des dateisystems machen und auf eine normale partition aufspielen)
<ppq> stimmt, neuinstallation ginge auch
<ppq> achso, ja, wenn du noch platz hast dann verkleiner einfach das daten lv. die sind dynamisch
<Winnie^_> hmm. letzteres klingt ganz gut, also mit lvm auflösen. wie auch immer das funktionieren soll bei der system partition
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no#Verwaltung-von-Logical-Volumes
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Winnie^_> ppq: kannst du mir dazu irgendwie ein stichwort oder einen link geben? wahrscheinlich bleibt mir nichts über als die 300gb daten auf einen neuen virt. server zu syncen. ich sehe es schon kommen. danke für den link
<ppq> Winnie^_: du möchtest auflösen? nagut. hast du nur eine systempartition ( / ) oder auch irgendwas ausgelagert?
<Winnie^_> habe 3 lvs root, swap und data
<Winnie^_> ppq: mehr habe ich nicht angelegt
<bekks> Winnie^_: Du musst zuerst das PV vergrössern, dann die VG, dann das LV, dann das FS.
<ppq> wenn du nur die eine / hast, ist es einfach. live-cd in der vbox booten, damit sie nicht eingehängt ist. dann lvm öffnen (siehe wiki artikel, steht dort explizit für live-cds) etc, so dass du die gerätedatei /dev/mapper/root (oder wie auch imemr die bei dir heißt) hast. mit der kannst du dann via dd ein image machen und das auf ne normale partition aufspielen. um grub musst du dich später noch selbst kümmern, das ist aber auch einfach
<Winnie^_> bekks: danke, aber da ich keine vorteile durch den lvm sehe und davon keine ahnung habe. würde ich mich gerne wieder davon verabschieden :D
<bekks> Der Vorteil ist, dass du für eine FS Vergrösserung keine Neuinstallation benötigst.
<Winnie^_> geht das nicht nachträglich? ist doch eine vm
<Winnie^_> dachte mit resizefs kann ich das dann bei bedarf machen
<Winnie^_> da sind jetzt schon ~300GB daten und es werden eher mehr als weniger
<ppq> lvm wird imho erst bei mehreren platten praktisch
<bekks> Ja, dazu musst du (ohne LVM) abeer erstmal die Partition vergrössern, etc.
<Winnie^_> kann ich nicht, wenn ich 300GB hatte und nun sagen wir der virt. hdd +20GB zugewiesen habe, das dateisystem vergrößern mit "resize2fs -p /dev/gerätename   # Vergrößert das Dateisystem bis zur maximalen Größe des Logical Volumes oder der Partition" ?
<bekks> Winnie^_: Nö. Du musst erst die Partition vergrössern, dann das PV, dann die VG, dann das LV und DANN erst das FS.
<Winnie^_> bekks: ich meinte wenn ich den kram dann ohne lvm laufen habe
<bekks> Dann muss du die HD vergrössen, dann die Partition und dann das FS.
<Winnie^_> also erst mit parted die partition und dann resize2fs das dateisystem vergrößern?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Und halt ein Backup haben vorher.
<Winnie^_> jo, sicher ist sicher :)
<Winnie^_> super, danke. habt mir sehr geholfen.
<ben1u> kann man eine Ubuntu ISO auf ne 800MB CD brennen und später noch eine 11MB Ubuntu Handbuch dazubrennen?
<sdx23> ben1u: wuerde mich wnudern wenn.
<Winnie^_> ben1u: musst ja die disc zum booten glaube ich abschließen. öffne doch vorher die ubuntu iso und kopier das handbuch dort mit rein
<bekks> Winnie^_: Wie öffnet man denn eine ISO und fügt eine Datei ein - unter Ubuntu? :)
<ben1u> ich habs erst die PDF Datei als Mehrfachsitzung beginnen per k3b gebracht und wollte dann anschliessend die Ubuntu ISO brennen aber es wird nicht als "leer" erkannt.
<ben1u> s/gebracht/gebrannt
<bekks> Ja, weil die nicht mehr leer ist. Und weil sie abgeschlossen ist.
<bekks> Weil man ein ISO nicht als Multisession brennen kann.
<Winnie^_> bekks: also wenn das nicht möglich ist unter ubuntu....dann wurde da aber was falsch gemacht. ;) unter windoof würde ich die iso einfach in ultraiso laden und dann eben das handbuch reinpacken. :)
<ben1u> hab jetzt aber gesehen das man ein Abbild brennen kann inkl. Mehrfachsitzung beginnen. Und dann vllt die PDF später?
<bekks> Winnie^_: Dann wirst Du wohl lange nach so einem Programm unter Ubuntu suchen müssen. Oder es manuell tun müssen.
<bekks> ben1u: Nein. Weil die ISO bereits das Abbild ist, und damit auch die Multidsessioneinstellung überschreibt.
<Winnie^_> bekks: das ist aber schlecht :/
<ben1u> hier: http://ubuntuone.com/7H3GUqti58EhsZv0k7nx5w
<ben1u> man kann ein es so beginnen...
<ben1u> -ein
<ben1u> jetzt Frage ich mich, wenn ich erst das ISO gebrannt hätte und dann die PDF dazu, ob das gehen würde.. hm.
<ben1u> Bild: http://www10.pic-upload.de/10.01.13/fyxtr32x81lj.png
<Winnie^_> ben1u: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/iso-master-the-ultimate-cddvd-image-isonrg-editor.html
<Winnie^_> damit sollte es doch möglich sein das handbuch mit in die iso zu packen
<ben1u> Winnie^_: okay, du hast da Recht. Ich entschuldige mich für meine Dummheit.
<Winnie^> ben1u: verstehe deine aussage zwar nicht ganz, aber schön, wenn es dir weitergeholfen hat. entschuldigen brauchst du dich jedenfalls nicht dafür :)
<Winnie^> der netsplit rollercoaster hat scheinbar alle zu sehr durchgeschüttelt, so dass jede konversation abgebrochen wurde :D
<Winnie^> schönen abend noch.
<BlackMage> wie ändere ich den usernamen bei Launchpad?
<BlackMage> die ID meine ich
<jokrebel> warum? Und was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<BlackMage> oh sry
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Es gibt zB. einen Kanal #launchpad - auch wenn ich grad nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum man da seinen vorhandenen Account abändern will.
<dAnjou> BlackMage: ne ID is ne ID. ändern is nich. leg nen neuen account an.
<BlackMage> aber dazu brauch ne andere mail Adresse oder?
<PBeck> BlackMage: du kannst ihn ja löschen
<jokrebel> !ot
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<kuckuck> Nabend, wie sieht es denn bezüglich der sicherheit von NFS aus, für die freigabe braucht man ja nur den Computernamen und IPAdresse :( , beides leicht fake bar :(((
<kuckuck> & mit showmount kann ich mir im netzwerk sogar anzeigen lassen welche freigaben exestieren
<dAnjou> das is doch der sinn von freigaben, oder?
<dAnjou> allerdings glaub ich schon, dass man freigaben mit nem account schützen kann
<kuckuck> ja schon, nur wenn der rechner auch nen webserice laufen hat :/
<kuckuck> ok das wäre gut, dann muss ich mich tiefer einlesen
<dAnjou> hmm, offenbar nich. NFS scheint ziemlich dumm
<dAnjou> (nicht im sinne von schlecht)
<dAnjou> kuckuck: und was hat der webservice mit NFS zu tun?
<sdx23> nfs4 kann vernünftige Authentifizierung. Und auch davor reicht nicht unbedingt die Adresse und der Freigabenname.
<apollo13> kuckuck: ip adresse faken? das klingt sehr lustig
<kuckuck> apollo13,  na ja weesst schon
<apollo13> nein, weil es einfach blödsinn ist
<kuckuck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kerberos/NFS_mit_Kerberos_sichern ist zumindest die lösung
<kubine> Title: NFS mit Kerberos sichern › Kerberos › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> kerberos ist cool, wo ist nun das problem?
<kuckuck> apollo13,  wer hat ein problem?
<ryu> houston
<ryu> achne... wir
<bekks> kuckuck: Redest du von NFS3 oder NFS4?
<kuckuck> Kerberos wird nur in NFS4 angeboten
<bekks> Richtig. Deswegen ja die Frage, was du benutzen willst :)
<bekks> Und noch interessanter wäre: was hast du eigentlich vor?
<rotonni> re :)
<mallz> hi, hab ubuntu 12.04 und wohl nach begutachtung von ps aux einige programme gelöscht die laut beschreibung angeblich nix groß machen aber das problem jetzt, das die Uhr oben aus der Leiste weg ist bei unity, weiß wer welches programm dafpr zuständig ist?
<dAnjou> mallz: "gelöscht"?
<dAnjou> mallz: was *genau* hast du gemacht?
<dAnjou> und seit wann gibt ps aux eine "beschreibung" raus?
<mallz> ps aux nich aber ich hab geguckt was so läuft und dann nachgeguckt was die programme machen
<dAnjou> und jetz noch die ersten beiden fragen beantworten
<mallz> programme hab ich gelöscht über synaptik
<mallz> ist auch alle ok gab kein gemecker wegen abhängigkeiten
<mallz> alles*
<TheInfinity> mallz: schau ins dpkg log (liegt in /var/log)
<mallz> ok thx mach ich
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: viel einfacher
<dAnjou> synaptic hat ein log
<dAnjou> mallz: -^
<TheInfinity> mallz: oh. okay. nimm das. ich kenn synaptic nicht. ;)
<dAnjou> ok, is nich einfach, aber vielleicht bequemer
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: ich auch nich, hab gegooglet
<dAnjou> :P
<dAnjou> http://monksblog-malspa.blogspot.de/2012/07/packages-history.html
<kubine> Title: MALsPa's Space: packages history (at monksblog-malspa.blogspot.de)
<mallz> ja synaptic muss nen log haben da in /var/log/dpkg is nix was sein kann
<TheInfinity> mallz: da du alles via dpkg installiert / deinstalliert hast wird es mit ziemlicher sicherheit da sein. aber synaptic als log ist deutlich einfacher zu lesen ;)
<mallz> ka, find nix und is auch egal nutz ich date im terminal
<dAnjou> o.O
<mallz> kein lust ewig zu suchen und rest läuft ja
<airglide> hallo zusammen
<airglide> habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben mit qt, dieses erstellt ein .ini file, das ich gerne wieder löschen möchte wenn man das package löscht, welche möglichkeiten haben ich da? habe mal was von postremove script gelesen
<musca> airglide: ~/.ini im home des Benutzers?
<bekks> Wenn das im Home eines Users liegt, wird Dich der User erschiessen wenn du dem da was löscht.
<airglide> ja, also ~/.config
<musca> jupp, bekks++
<bekks> Grundsätzlich hat eine Deinstallation NICHTS im Home eines Users anzufassen.
<airglide> okey super danke für den tipp bin ziemlich neu in ubuntu, hab beim windows deinstaller eben dem nutzer die möglichkeit gegeben die "settings" aus der registry zu löschen
<airglide> danke vielmals ;)
<bekks> Der Windows Installer fasst auch niemals Dinge aus ders Registry eines Users an.
<sash_> Ich habe aber letztens erst von einem Projekt gelesen, dass sich genau um sowas kümmern will. Aber ich erinnere mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr an den Namen.
<bekks> RegCleaner.exe ? :D
<sash_> Nein, im Bezug auf Linux und ~/.config/ und so
<sash_> Und der Windows Installer macht das nach Nachfrage schon, wenn man Glück hat. Oder eben der <Whatebe
<sash_> <Whatever>-Installer
<airglide> Ich schreib ja den Eintrag von meinem qt programm aus also sollte das löschen auch keine probleme geben odr?
<sash_> Ich erinnere mich nichtmal mehr daran, wo ich das gelesen hab.
<airglide> sind eifach so dinge wie fenster grösse etc.
<sash_> airglide: Du als Programmierer/Upstream hast im /home nix verloren
<sash_> Ist einfach so.
<airglide> oke ;) ich muss mich da erst ma einleben ;)
<enrico_> additional drivers Lubuntu 12.10 wo finde ich das?zusätzlicht triber in der Paketquellen geht nicht.
<ultrixx> hi! ich hätte gerne einen mailserver, den ich vom lokalen netzwerk aus abfragen kann und der von mehreren email-hostern mails abholt. gibt es dafür schon irgend eine fertige oder halb fertige lösung als .deb paket?
<bekks> ultrixx: Nein.
<ultrixx> bekks: danke für die schnelle antwort
<ultrixx> bekks: wie kann man sowas denn realisieren?
<dAnjou> ultrixx: google und auch andere anbieter machen das für dich
<sash_> ultrixx: Alles per fetchmail holen (Als lokaler Mailserver) und dann alles per imap weitergeben (per cyrus oder so). Oder zarafa z.B. (http://www.zarafa.com/)
<kubine> Title: Zarafa offers Open Source email server software & mobility (at www.zarafa.com)
<ultrixx> sash_: danke ich glaub das mache ich
<sash_> Viel Spaß. Ich mag zarafa.
<ultrixx> ist für den laden einer bekannten. die hat 3 arbeitsplätze, von denen aus mails beantwortet werden müssen. die anzahl der mails in den imap-ordnern ist inzwischen so groß geworden, dass die mailserver immer wieder dazwischengrätschen mit imap-fehlermeldungen
<sash_> Was ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass dieser schlecht konfiguriert ist.
<ultrixx> der client oder der server?
<sash_> Server.
<sash_> Aber, wenn du ein bisschen Ahnung und ein Wochenende Zeit hast, ist das kein Problem, das neu aufzusetzen mit Zarafa.
<ultrixx> ist von strato
<sash_> Da wirst du hier aber keinen Support für bekommen, aber das ist echt einfach. Machs mal zuhause und schau es dir an, und dann ist das auch danach nicht viel Arbeit.
<sash_> Mit "Server" meinte ich nicht das Gerät, sondern das "Programm" "E-Mail-Server"
<ultrixx> ja ist halt der strato-emailserver. was die für eine software einsetzen weiß ich nicht auswendig
<ultrixx> und ist standard-konfiguration
<ultrixx> also der client meldet, dass sich der server über zu viele imap-anfragen beschwert, man soll die anzahl gleichzeitiger imap-verbindungen im client runtersetzen
<sash_> ultrixx: Wenn du debuggen willst, was der Server da macht, finde raus, wie man Mail per Telnet macht. Ansonsten kriegst du das auch per Mulberry raus. Wenn du da selber Kontrolle drüber haben willst, lässt du dir nen Server geben, wo du Zarafa installieren kannst und setzst das ein. Wenn dir das alles nichts sagt, schreibst du deinem Provider ne Mail oder rufst an.
<ultrixx> sash_: danke für den tip
<ultrixx> sash_: wie kommst du auf mulberry? sind da die beschreibungen besser? hab mir gerade die hp angeschaut.. das projekt scheint seit 2007 tot zu sein
<sash_> ultrixx: Es ist fertig. Das ist der schnellste und "most standard-comfort" mail-Client zu sein, den ich kenne. Spaß macht der nicht unbedingt, nein.
<sash_> s/comfort/conform/
<ultrixx> sash_: war jetzt auch auf der zarafa-seite. ist das ein webmail-frontend für bereits existierende mailserver?
<ultrixx> dein vorschlag mit fetchmail und imap-server war eigentlich das, was mir so vorschwebte. webmail ist nicht erwünscht in der firma
<ultrixx> aber vielen dank für die hilfe
<sash_> ultrixx: Zarafa macht im Idealfall alles. Empfangen, senden, schön sein...
<musca> "webmail ist nicht erwünscht" - Die Erscheinungsform des Clients ist auch nur eine Illusion des jeweiligen Programms.
<sash_> Zarafa kann man auch per Outlook oder Thunderbird abrufen. Wobei, per Outlook sind auch nur 5 Clients oder so gratis.
<sash_> Irgendwie wollen die ja auch Geld machen.
<ultrixx> musca: die art illusion mögen sie halt nicht
<sash_> Firma halt und so.
<ultrixx> sash_: ist klar
<musca> ultrixx: schön, dass Du mich verstehst :)
<ultrixx> musca: kommt es so selten vor, dass man dich versteht? ;-)
<musca> ultrixx: jedenfalls nicht häufig genug, das ist wahr.
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-11
<devilangel81> kann mir jemand beim einbinden von einem Android jelly bean Handy helfen das problem liegt nur noch beim mounten "fuse: bad mount point `/home/devilangel81/android': Permission denied" 
<devilangel81> fuse: bad mount point `/home/devilangel81/android': Permission denie
<stevieh> devilangel81: als was willst du es denn mounten?
<devilangel81> mit mtp
<koegs> devilangel81: stimmen die rechte auf ~/android und wie sieht der komplette mount-befehl aus
<devilangel81> sudo mtpfs ~/android Device 7 04e8:6860
<devilangel81> als device ist er auch schon eingebunden nur dann beim öffnen kommt ein Fehler "Fehler beim holen von Informationen für Datei dann der Path unter home und der Socket ist nicht eingebunden"
<devilangel81> Bitte wählen eine anderen Betrachter
<stevieh> devilangel81: http://credentiality2.blogspot.de/2012/02/copying-files-to-galaxy-nexus-from.html 
<kubine> Title: credentiality: Copying files to Galaxy Nexus from Ubuntu (at credentiality2.blogspot.de)
<stevieh> ist zwar ein ganz anderer Weg, aber der geht wenigstens...
<koegs> devilangel81: ansonsten kann ich noch airdroid empfehlen, ein kurzer Test mit dem Galaxy S3 gibt hier die gleiche Fehlermeldung
<devilangel81> mus ich das Handy etwa erst rooten
<devilangel81> um es einbinden zu können
<devilangel81> ach ich war nicht im mtp modus aber auch in dem Modus kommt es zum fehler nämlich " Fehler beim initalisieren der Kamera:-1Unspezifischer Fehler"
<qwerzuser> hallo, seit den letzten beiden neustarts bekomme ich keinen ton mehr. Mit windows tut er noch. Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie ich das beheben kann?
<stevieh> devilangel81: wie schon gesagt, nimm curlftpfs und gut ist. Ist alles Gülle
<daswort> qwerzuser: Schau mal ob im Programm `alsamixer` alle relevanten Regler oben sind.
<qwerzuser> daswort: ja sind sie
<daswort> Schau mal ob die Karte erkannt wird: `cat /proc/asound/cards `
<daswort> qwerzuser: Schau mal ob die Karte erkannt wird: `cat /proc/asound/cards `
<qwerzuser> daswort: hmm das sieht galube ich komisch aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519342/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daswort> Du meinst "1" oder? Die USB-Karte. Hast du denn etwas eingesteckt?
<qwerzuser> daswort: hauptsächlich meine ich, dass ich im gnonme3-menüg "Audioeinstellungen" unter ausgabe nur die grafikkarte (HDMI) angezeigt bekomme
<qwerzuser> daswort: das usb-device ist dann wohl meine webcam. scheinbar brauche ich also 0ß
<daswort> Das ist bei HDMI normal, da dort Audio und Video nicht getrennt werden. Dass es NUR das ist ist komisch. 
<qwerzuser> daswort: ja das mit dem NUR meine ich
<daswort> Ja, die IntelHDA "1" willst du. Schau mal mit… ähm… `pavucontrol` ob du die auswählen kannst.
<daswort> qwerzuser: und schau bitte nach ob "pulseaudio" bzw. "pulse" noch läuft. Schau mal in die Prozessliste
<qwerzuser> qwerzuser: warum nöchte ich die 1? ist das nicht die webcam??
<daswort> qwerzuser: du nutzt oneiric?
<daswort> Sorry, ich meinte die erste "0" m)
<qwerzuser> qwerzuser: 12.10
<qwerzuser> in pavucontrol gibt es auch nur HDMI
<daswort> Welche pulseaudio-Version nutzt du?
<qwerzuser> pulse     1344  1.1  0.0 255680  6072 ?        S<l  09:24   0:33 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --system --daemonize --high-priority --log-target=syslog --disallow-exit --disallow-module-loading=1
<qwerzuser> qwerzuser: 2.1 sagt pulseaudio --version
<qwerzuser> das oben ist ps aux | grep pulse
<daswort> Spiele mal etwas mit `aplay` ab. Egal was. Hauptsache es kommt etwas aus den Lautsprechern.
<qwerzuser> daswort: nein
<daswort> Gar nichts?
<qwerzuser> daswort: kein piepsw
<daswort> Hast du zufällig etwas über HDMI angeschlossen?
<qwerzuser> daswort: habe es gerade ausgesteckt. vielleicht sollte ich es noch einmal einstecken, und gucken, ob aus dem fernseher ton kommt?
<daswort> Ja, kann sein dass da etwas mit HDMI im argen ist. 
<qwerzuser> ohh stelle gerade fest, dass das was ich gezogen habe in der dunkelheit zwar wie hdmi aussah, aber in wirklichkeit esata war. im hdmi ist nichts gewesen
<daswort> hehe
<daswort> Schau mal ob das neuladen etwas bringt. Ist der Ton denn immer weg, oder geht er nach dem booten noch? `sudo alsa reload`
<qwerzuser> daswort: mit hdmi ist tatsächlich etwas im argen. es stellt sich heraus, dass die grafikkarte nur 2mal dvi + 1x etwas was ein wenig nach ps/2 (aber kein ps/2) ist aussieht. hdmi habe ich immer nur mit dvi->hdmi adapter gemacht
<qwerzuser> auch nach dem neuladen kommt nichts, aber es ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn er es an einen nicht vorhandenen hdmi port schickt
<daswort> Richtig. Schau mal welche Module geladen wurden: `cat /proc/asound/modules `
<daswort> Sollte so sein wie bei der Liste mit den Karten.
<qwerzuser> daswort: jop  0 snd_hda_intel  1 snd_usb_audio  2 snd_hda_intel
<daswort> Aber in der Gruppe "audio" bist du?!
<qwerzuser> uid=500(niklas) gid=500(niklas) Gruppen=500(niklas),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),33(www-data),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),112(lpadmin),117(pulse-access),120(admin),122(sambashare)
<daswort> Also das ist es nicht :D
<daswort> qwerzuser: Gibt mal die folgende Datei (pasten!): /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf und evtl. noch snd-Dateien, falls vorhanden.
<qwerzuser> daswort: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519396/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<qwerzuser> was meinst du mit snd-dateien?
<daswort> zb. /etc/modprobe.d/snd-usb-audio gibt es aber nicht immer.
<daswort> Bei mir nicht da kein usb-audio.
<qwerzuser> daswort: in /etc/modprobe.d gibt es nichts mit snd
<daswort> Deshalb "falls vorhanden" :)
<daswort> Was sagt `aplay -l`? qwerzuser 
<qwerzuser> daswort: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519408/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daswort> Kannst du in einem Forum einen Thread öffen? Dass die Karten erkannt werden, aber über alsa nichts abgespielt werden kann ist echt komisch. Was war denn die Ausgabe von aplay, gab es einen Fehler?
<qwerzuser> interessanterweise steht beim alsamixer auch HDA Intel als Gerät angegeben
<daswort> Das ist normal bei alsamixer.
<qwerzuser> daswort: bei aplay kommen keine fehler
<daswort> Kommt eine Ausgabe? beendet sich das Programm selbst oder braucht es SIGKILL?
<daswort> Normalerweise sieht man bei aplay so etwas: Wiedergabe: Rohdaten 'DATEI.xcf' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate: 8000 Hz, mono
<qwerzuser> daswort: es kommt Wiedergabe: Rohdaten '/home/niklas/Arbeitsfläche/soko.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate: 8000 Hz, mono, nach einigerzeit (ich tippe mal auf nach ende der datei) beendet sich das programm von selbst
<daswort> Okay.
<daswort> qwerzuser: falls du einen thread aufmachst schick mir nen query
<qwerzuser> daswort: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/keine-tonausgabe-obwohl-soundkarten-erfolgreic/
<kubine> Title: Keine Tonausgabe, obwohl Soundkarten erfolgreich erkannt. › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntuu> Hallo, kann einen benutzernamen änden?
<ubuntuu> 'kann man
<LetoThe2nd> in einem installierten ubuntu?
<ubuntuu> jawohl
<ubuntuu> habe mich vertippt.. julain<->julian
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/how-to-change-your-username-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<kubine> Title: How to Change your Username in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<LetoThe2nd> (1x googlen)
<LetoThe2nd> vor allem den letzen schritt, das wieder-sperren des roots bitte _NICHT_ auslassen :)
<ubuntuu> ich vergeb da ungern ein passwort für root
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen sag ichs ja.
<LetoThe2nd> alternativ nen zweiten sudo-fähigen user anlegen und von dem aus arbeiten. schenkt sich aber IMHO kaum was.
<ubuntuu> im recovery sollt das auch gehn oder?
<LetoThe2nd> k.a., nie gebraucht.
<LetoThe2nd> ich komm in meine systeme entweder ein oder nehm ne livecd
<daswort> Das kann man doch mit usermod machen, oder nicht?
<daswort> Internet sag ja: http://www.foogazi.com/2010/06/15/linux-rename-user-command/
<Guest11653> mist, ich wollte doch gerade den nutzername ändern
<daswort> (Manpage auch)
<Guest11653> jetzt hab ichs verbockt
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: hast du den link überhaupt angeschaut? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Guest11653: hm?
<Guest11653> hab in /etc/sudoers und /etc/shadows den nutzernamem umgeschrieben, nachdem usermod nicht funktionierte. jetzt komm ich nicht mehr in den nutezr julian rein... bin jetzt im gastaccount
<daswort> Deinen nicht. … Okay, das man root einen Passwort gibt ist ja nervig. Geht auch ohne. Ist riskanter, aber … Spaß! LetoThe2nd 
<Guest11653> kann man von gast aus nen neuen user mit sudo rechten erschaffen?
<daswort> Nein. GU
<Guest11653> dann mach ich das rückgängig
<daswort> Nein. Guest11653 
<Guest11653> verdammt
<Guest11653> was mach ich jetzt
<bekks> Guest11653: Vom Gastaccount aus kannst du nichts tun. Du brauchst jetzt root...
<daswort> LiveCD oder Recovery-Mode. Guest11653 
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: ich find den link eigentlich für 08/15 user recht gut. nett beschrieben.
<daswort> Ich gebe dir ja Recht, in diesem Fall besser geeignet, weil kleinteiliger erklärt. ;)
<Guest11653> im recovery brauch ich dann aber vim oder so - das versteh ich nicht
<Guest11653> gedit gibts da ja nicht..
<dadrc> nimmste nano
<LetoThe2nd> Guest11653: sorry, aber das kommt von "x hat nicht funktioniert, dann full ich halt einfach mal auf gut glück rum."
<Guest11653> toll...^^
<LetoThe2nd> s/full/fummel/
<Guest11653> nano ist ähnlich
<LetoThe2nd> Guest11653: dann jammer nicht und installier neu.
<daswort> vim ist leichter, wenn man die Grundfunktionen kennt.
<LetoThe2nd> selber schuld, IMHO.
<Guest11653> neu installieren wegen 2 dateien..
<Guest11653> bestimmt nicht
<bekks> Guest11653: Dann nbimm eine LiveCD.
<Guest11653> ich les kurz das wiki zu vom, so schwer kann das ja nicht sein ne zeile zu äändern
<LetoThe2nd> dann livecd oder lern nen kommandozeileneditor.
<Guest11653> 'vim
<Guest11653> ja super, vim ist nicht installiert. und der gast darf ja nichts.. live cd..
<LetoThe2nd> vi ist _sicher_ mit drin. und dass der gast keine systemrelevanten dateien ändern darf ist auch irgendwie klar, findest du nicht?
<Guest11653> ja..:)
<Guest11653> danke, vi ist dabei
<daswort> Achja. Darüber wundere ich bei jeder neuen Ubuntuinstallation: *vi nur vi?*
<Guest11653> also im groben : nacher "vi etc/shadows", dann mit "j", bzw "l" zu der zeile wandern und dann einfach mit backspace löschen und normal reinschreiben?
<LetoThe2nd> x löscht.
<LetoThe2nd> i startet den einfüge modus, esc beendet ihn wieder
<Guest11653> ok, und wie wechselt man vvom eingabe zum schreibmodus?
<Guest11653> ok danke :)
<Guest11653> und speichern?
<LetoThe2nd> und nix vergessen: etc/{passwd,groups,shadow,sudoers}, sowie homedir umbenennen
<bekks> :wq
<LetoThe2nd> speicher + verlassen ist im kommandomodus :wq
<Guest11653> danke, ich cversuchs mal:)
<julian-> hallo nochmal, bin jetyt im live szstem / wie komm ich jetzt z.b an die /etc/shadows dran
<bekks> Dateisystem mounten und editieren.
<julian-> bin im terminal mit cd auf die ubuntu-platte /media/bla und dann nach /etc
<julian-> die dateien scheinen im bin'rformat vorzuliegen
<bekks> Dann bist du auf der falschen Platte unterwegs.
<bekks> Die vier vorhin genannten Dateien sind Textdateien.
<julian-> ja, wundert mich ja auch.. es gibt in meinem pc nur diese eine ubuntu partition
<bekks> Was genau ist nach /media/bla gemounted?
<julian-> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/da96f323-35a4-4a90-b58f-aa11147c02cd/etc$
<julian-> hier befind ich mich
<bekks> Das war nicht meine Frage.
<julian-> dann versteh ich dir frager nicht
<bekks> "mount | grep media"
<julian-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519584/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und auf welcher Partition liegt dein Ubuntu?
<bekks> sda1 oder sda5 ?
<julian-> sda5
<nevchen> tach auch
<bekks> julian-: Und was ist nun das Problem bei vi group z.B.?
<julian-> naja jetzt kann ich da gedit nehmen, oder/ ich find das fragezeichen nicht... 
<julian-> y.b
<julian-> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/da96f323-35a4-4a90-b58f-aa11147c02cd/etc$ gedit ./shadows
<julian-> das icgh eine der beiden dateien , die ich bearbeitet hatte, also der problemausl;ser
<julian-> dann ;ffnet sich ne leere datei
<bekks> Hast du überhaupt die Rechte diese Datei zu editieren?
<LetoThe2nd> weil ein benutzerrechte gedit natürlich die shadows nicht aufkriegt... irgendwie logisch, oder?
<julian-> ich will eigentlich einfacvh nur die Datei /etc/shadows oeffnen. hab gedacht unter ner live cd hat man solche macht
<bekks> Und die Dqatei heisst auch shadow, nicht shadows.
<LetoThe2nd> weil wenn, dann wär die shadows sinnlos und man wär bei der passwd geblieben.
<LetoThe2nd> julian-: man muss die macht trotzdem explizit anfordern.
<LetoThe2nd> gksu gedit /etc/wasduwillst
<julian-> so jetyt bin ich drin
<julian-> root@ubuntu:/media/da96f323-35a4-4a90-b58f-aa11147c02cd/etc# gedit ./shadow
<julian-> dankeschoen!
<bekks> shadow passwd group und sudoers anpassen, und $HOME anpassen.
<Roch_mobil> habe probleme, ein dokument zu drucken. dabei handelt es sich um https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58267720/Schriften.pdf über OOo als ODF-Dokument, der fehlerbericht ist unter https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58267720/troubleshoot.txt einsehbar. wie ich gerade sehe, druckt auch das pdf nicht, obwohl cups meint, dass das dokument an den drucker gesendet wurde. andere dokumente lassen sich jedoch einwandfrei drucken. ich vermute, dass es an den schriften lieg
<Roch_mobil> t, schwabacher scheint es zu sein, denn ohne wird gedruckt.
<Roch_mobil> any ideas?
<masandi> hey leute, was ist der unterschied zwischen ";" und "&&"? mit "&&" sorge ich doch dafür, dass der folgende befehl nur ausgeführt wird, wenn der vorige erfolhreich war oder?
<LetoThe2nd> exakt
<masandi> LetoThe2nd: und ";" führt das immer aus
<LetoThe2nd> jep
<masandi> LetoThe2nd++
<masandi> danke!
<ak> Hallo. Ich habe ein Laptop mit Touchscreen (war mal Windows 8 drauf). Kann ich unter XFCE die Touchfunktionen (zb. scrollen) irgendwie nutzen? Und wenn nicht wie deaktiviere ich die Touchscreen function unter Ubnutu?
<I-Punkt> ak, Zitat: Die meisten Touchscreens funktionieren mittlerweile unter Ubuntu ohne weitere Anpassung problemlos. weiterlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchscreen
<kubine> Title: Touchscreen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maredebianum> Moin, kile ist irgendwie kaputt, meldet immer "document could not be saved", file permissions stimmen aber. Auch werden manche Dateien nicht gefunden, wenn man sie öffnen will (z.B. via project file), der angegebene Dateiname existiert und hat korrekte Rechte (der Pfad dahin auch...).
<maredebianum> Ach so: precise, und das ist mir an mehreren Rechnern bereits aufgefallen, finde aber keine Ursache.
<sdx23> maredebianum: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/559252
<basti> bei meiner unetbootin lubuntu installtion habe ich wohl nicht alle relevanten pakete ausgwählt. wie heißt denn der standard browser dieser distribution?
<kubine> Title: Bug #559252 “Writing permissions and encoding settings” : Bugs : “kile” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> basti: Firefox?
<basti> ne, chrome war es
<maredebianum> Der Bug bezieht sich auf was anderes, das ist mir aber auch begegnet ;) Hm, habe jetzt mal kile aus disem PPA installiert und da gibt es die Probleme erstmal nicht: https://launchpad.net/~kile/+archive/stable . Danke euch
<kubine> Title: kile (stable) : “Kile” team (at launchpad.net)
<sasal7> hi zusammen - hab ein grub rescue problem auf meinem netbook. kann nicht mal mehr über bootstick laden. Killed - panic occurred - switching back to text console. kann jemand helfen, bitte?
<maredebianum> Was hast du denn da auf dem Stick?
<sasal7> lubuntu
<maredebianum> Probier mal die super grub disk 2 ;) obwohl es damit auch gehen müsste. Das Problem ist: a) Dein Live-System startet nicht vom Stick oder b) dein System von Platte startet nicht und du willst c) eine recovery console
<sasal7> @maredebianum also ich hab n dualboot w7 und mint 12. jetzt hab ich mint durch lubuntu ersetzt und wollte mit gpart die partitionen bereiningen. jetzt geht gar nüscht mehr. Kernel panic - not syncing  
<sasal7> supergrubdisc ist down??
<sysdef> ne, ist up.
<maredebianum> sasal7,sysdef: von hier ist sgd auch nicht erreichbar. 
<sysdef> es geht um http://supergrubdisk.org/? .o(ggf. ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser)
<sasal7> nein - um grum rescue
<bekks> sasal7: http://supergrubdisk.org/ ist nicht down, hat aber momentan ein administratives Problem.
<sasal7> nach ls eingabe bekomme ich hd0 ... msdos1 - 9 ... ja ... is n bisschen chaotisch. die supergrub-variante faellt fuer mich dann vorerstv flach.
<bekks> Wieso?
<bekks> Gibt ja noch anderere Mirror.
<bekks> Hast Du das Wiki gelesen, bzgl. der Reparatur von Grub2?
<sasal7> bin grad dabei ... 
<maredebianum> Hm, das hier sieht doch ganz hilfreich aus (ungetestet): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kubine> Title: Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<sasal7> guck gerda das da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell
<kubine> Title: Shell › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sasal7> a aj
<sasal7> ja
<maredebianum> sasal7: ja, da lernst du was bei, das erste mal ist etwas fummlig...
<sasal7> set - prefix=(hd0,msdos12)/boot/grub ; root
<sasal7> =hd0,msdos12
<sasal7> und das muss ich jetzt fixn, oder wie
<blueberry> hallo, fritz repeater funktioniert, aber mein laptop stellt verbindung über wlan nicht her. bin jetzt per kabel am fritz repeater. was soll ich tun? wie ist die richtige konfiguration? 
<blueberry> :)
<maredebianum> sasal7: Hm, ich habe es bisher immer so gemacht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode , aber du kannst grub natürlich von Hand konfigurieren und sagen was von wo gebootet werden soll
<sasal7> muss ich eigentlich das msdos vor der ziffer eingeben oder reicht nur die ziffer?
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sasal7> danke ... ich versuch mal mein glück. bleib aba noch
<maredebianum> sasal7: SGD2 gibts übrigens hier: http://sourceforge.net/projects/supergrub.berlios/files/
<kubine> Title: Super Grub Disk - Browse Files at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<sasal7> schaffe es jetzt mit set prefix und root die parameter zu aendern. jedoch unknown command boot???
<maredebianum> boot musst du, glaube ich, nach Ende der Konfiguration eingeben (weiß es nicht aus dem Kopf, daher nach Anleitung probieren)
<jokrebel> blueberry: Du musst halt versuchen die WLAn-Verbindung zu Repeater herzustellen. Was sagt "iwlist scan"?
<blueberry> ich habe mein wlan ja schon ein paar mal verwendet, aber jetzt funktioniert das aus irgenteinem grund nicht mehr. mein vater kann aber problemlos eine verbindung zum repeater herstellen. es liegt also nicht am repeater oder so.
<blueberry> *mein vater kann das mit seinem laptop
<jokrebel> blueberry: Und Du versucht es von welcher Hardware mit welchem Betriebssystem aus? Und es ging schon mal (nicht über den Router sondern über den Repeater!) oder nicht?
<Apex44> Hallo, ich habe mehrere services laufen die in einem screen beim systemstart geladen werden, mit entsprechenden userrrechten. Wenn ich mich dann am Server per su - <user> einlogge und den screen zurückholen will, muss ich immer zuerst die Rechte des entsprechenden virtuellen terminals anpassen, da screen sonst kein Zugriff hat. Das ist sehr nervig, und sicher auch nicht so vorgesehen, gibt es da eine elegantere Lösung?
<blueberry> hardware = lenovo g550, altes lts 10.04 , ja ging früher
<sdx23> blueberry: dann rausfinden welche Karte (i.e. Chipsatz), und welcher Treiber atm. verwendet wrid.
<sdx23> dazu helfen die Ausgaben von lspci/lsusb und dmesg
<blueberry> und wie mach ich das? 
<sdx23> Genannte Befehle im Terminal eingeben und daraus auf die entsprechenden Informationen schliessen. Zumindest lsusb und lspci sind relativ selbsterklärend.
<sdx23> Da steht dann was von "network device"
<sdx23> Ansonsten gib's in nen Pastebin:
<sdx23> !nopaste > blueberry 
<kubine> blueberry: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> blueberry: Und auf "iwlsit scan" wart ich auch noch.
<blueberry> ja. ich schau mal ob ich das für meine tochter pasten kann
<blueberry> moment
<jokrebel> iwlist scan
<blueberry> .
<blueberry> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412702/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<blueberry> (Ist der Rechner meiner Tochter)
<blueberry> Sitz nur eben hier um den pastebin zu öffnen
<blueberry> bin mal kurz weg
<blueberry> Tochter ist da
<sdx23> Zeile 24 - BCM4312 ; Damit kann man dann im Wiki suchen und erhält: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel fragt vermutlich erstmal kein 3tes mal…
<sdx23> Bzw. auch http://askubuntu.com/questions/125529/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-broadcom-bcm4312 - da gleich die erste Antwort.
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Wireless doesnt work on a Broadcom BCM4312 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> sdx23: Gings nicht um 10.04?
<sasal7> so ... hab jetzt supergrub disk auf stick und weiss nicht wie man da manövriert ... da steht nur press tab to edit options  
<maredebianum> meh, kile ist doch kaputt, auch in der neueren Version kennt es Dateien nicht/kann nicht speichern etc. Wie debugt man sowas? Die Meldungen auf der Konsole sind zwar zahlreich, aber weisen nicht auf dieses spezifische Problem hin
<maredebianum> sasal7: hm, eigentlich sollte da ein Menü mit mehreren Einträgen sein.
<sasal7> habs via unetbootin auf stick gespielt . jetz hab ich ne liste in allen bunten sprachen und press enter hat keine wirkung 
<jokrebel> sasal7: Was hast Du denn vor (was mit einer Ubuntu-LiveCD nicht auch ginge)?
<maredebianum> sasal7: Eigentlich installiert man das etwas anders, nämlich das iso mit dd auf einen Stick (der sollte leer sein, backup vorher machen)
<sasal7> hatte killed auf dem bildschirm. bei boot mit live cd auf usbstick. no duch partition - grub rescue bei normalem boot. jetzt versuche ich es mit der super grub disk. nach inet-aleitung per unetbootin aufgespielt. 
<sasal7> da steht jetzt ne liste und es läuft ein automatic boot countdown der sich ständig wiederholt
<sasal7> bei den meisten optionen wird mir die zeile ubnkern intrd=/ubninit angeboten ... ich weiss nicht was das heisst.
<jokrebel> sasal7: Ich würd mich lieber an die Sachen im Ubuntuuserswiki halten …
<jokrebel> !grub_2 > sasal7
<kubine> sasal7: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sasal7> mir mach nur sorgen das ich nicht mit nem live-os starten kann.
<maredebianum> sasal7: Bei mir sieht SGD2 in einer VM so aus: http://ompldr.org/vaDE5Ng
<jokrebel> sasal7: Was genau passiert denn beim Versuch ein Live-Ubuntu (CD? USB?) zu starten?
<sasal7> also es stand da killed 3x und dann eine liste unter anderem panic kernel usw. dann ging garnüscht mehr. bei klassischem boot gings ins grub rescue.
<jokrebel> sasal7: ok - Kernelpanic beim starten einer LiveCD… was genau meintest Du mit dem anderen?
<sasal7> boot ohne usb-os
<jokrebel> sasal7: Also die vermeintliche neue XUbuntu-Installation die nicht geklappt zu haben scheint? Leider drückst Du Dich meist nicht besonders klar aus…
<sasal7> jetzt wollt ichs mit supergrub disk probieren aber der server ist nicht erreichbar und ich hab nur eine 0.9799 version und nicht die 1.99 beta gefunden. 
<sasal7> bzw. doch gerade. @maer ... wie krieg ich das denn aufn stick aufgespielt?
<jokrebel> das passt IMHO so nicht zusammen wegen anderer GRUB-Version. Welche Live-Version ist denn das? Ist sie per Checksumme geprüft worden?
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich habe eine kurze Frage: wie kann ich in vim sagen, dass in den nächsten 10 Zeilen das Wort "foo" durch "bar" ersetzt wird?
<jokrebel> BTW ist hier _kein_ Supergrub-Kanal
<mnass> hat jemand nen tutorial wie ich unter ubuntu für apache2 statt php 5.3 5.2 installieren kann?
<maredebianum> mnass: was statt was, du drückst dich unklar aus?
<mnass> neu installation
<ZeroMC> er will php 5.2 statt 5.3
<mnass> ist momentan nur der apache2 installiert
<mnass> ist ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> mnass: Warum will man denn noch 5.2 haben?
<mnass> wegen kompatibilitäts geschichten
<TheInfinity> mnass: keine brauchbare chance. 5.2 ist vor allem out of support.
<mnass> ist aber egal
<TheInfinity> mnass: sprich einfach so drüberbügeln = basis für schöne sicherheitsprobleme
<mnass> ist egal ist ne VM
<bekks> Selbstkompilieren könnte noch gehen - aber das will man bei PHP eigentlich nicht.
<TheInfinity> mnass: ist die vm von aussen = dem internet aus erreichbar?
<mnass> nein
<sasal7> @jo ich hab lubuntu aufgespielt. neben w7. vorher war noch mint 12 drauf. das hab ich aber irgendwie grafikseitig gekillt und es wollte nicht mehr booten ... der monitor ging nur noch an und aus. 
<TheInfinity> mnass: gut. das wäre nämlich aua. ansonsten wie bekks sagt - selbst compilieren. oder einfach n älteres ubuntu nehmen.
<TheInfinity> mnass: wobei hardy in n paar monaten auch den support verliert. aber das hat noch 5.2 und für 4 monate noch bugfixes.
<mnass> ah k
<mnass> das wär ne idee
<mnass> spar ich mir arbeit
<mnass> brauch das nur kurz um was zu testen
<TheInfinity> mnass: die 4 monate sind n netter zeitraum um zu wechseln. mittlerweile hat ja sogar debian nur noch 5.3. und die sind die schnarchnasen schlechthin. ;)
<bekks> Um zu Testen wäre eine VM am sinvollsten.
<bekks> +n
<jokrebel> sasal7: …und dass da was Hardwaremäßig kaputtgegangen ist wenn Dein Mint Probleme machte und Du deshalb versuchtest Lubuntu aufzuspielen und nun selbst mit nem LiveUSB ne Kernelpanic bekommst wär das (was sagt denn nun eigentlich die Checksum des ISOs und des Sticks) naheliegend IMHO
<TheInfinity> bekks: schrieb er ja dass das ne vm ist
<sasal7> @jo ... hmm meine augen werden feucht aao521
<bekks> !tab > sasal7 
<kubine> sasal7: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<sasal7> danke kubine fuktioniert tatsächlich und mea culpa jokrebel
<I-Punkt> sagt mal, wieso kann ich eine img-Datei, die ich gerade via sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/dvd.img erstellt habe, einfach in der GUI umbenennen, ohne rootrechte in Nautilus zu haben. ls -l ergibt -rw-r--r-- 1 root         root im Grunde sollte das doch nicht gehen, oder?
<I-Punkt> bin in sudoers, habe aber keine rootrechte in der GUI
<bekks> I-Punkt: Auf einem NTFS?
<I-Punkt> ext4
<I-Punkt> das macht mich skeptisch. laut ls darf ich nur lesen
<sasal7> @ maredebianum wie hast denn den stick bespielt? 
<sasal7> gefunden!
<maredebianum> sasal7: mit dd if=x.iso of=/dev/sdX X musstt du nachsehen. Macht dir aber alles auf dem Stick hinüber...
<sasal7> ach ja dd war das ... danke
<hudo> hallo, leidiges thema, habe ff18, ubuntu 12.04 installiert und die spiele zb auf jetztspielen.de gehen nicht
<hudo> about:plugins gibt mir: Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202 und IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.2 (1.2-2ubuntu1.3)) installiert
<bekks> "gehen nicht" heisst was genau?
<hudo> heisst dass das spiel nicht erscheint, bzw browser bei der werbung davor haengenbleibt ?
<maredebianum> werbung setzt gerne cookies oder sowas, reload hilft meist ;)
<hudo> reload hilft in diesem fall nicht
<hudo> auf einem 10.04 funktionieren die spiele. 
<hudo> ich weiss nicht wo ich mit ursachenforschung ansetzen soll
<gzor> post mal en link zu so einem spiel
<hudo> ww.jetztspielen.de/spiel/bubble-shooter.html#ref=popular-item
<gzor> mhh bei mir funktioniert es (ff18 ubuntu12.04)
<gzor> hast du noch iergendwelche addons wie noscript installiert?
<maredebianum> hier gehts auch, mit allen möglichen Blockern
<gzor> ich habe momentan nur adblock installiert, und wie gesagt, es funktioniert
<apricot1> hab gimp aus dem software-center installiert Vr 2.6.12 !! Wie kann ich auf 2.8 aktualisieren?
<gzor> du könntest vll es mal mit chrome probieren, dort ist eine eigene version des flashplayers eingebaut
<gzor> @hudo
<hudo> gzor, hab ich grad, da stuerzt der shockwave flash auch ab
<hudo> auch in chrome stuertzt das ding ab und kommt Meldung "Plgu-In konnte nicht geladen werden"
<hudo> habs extra neu installiert ...
<gzor> hast du dein system vollständig aktualisiert?
<hudo> ja hab erst von 11.4 auf 11.10 aktualisiert und dann auf 12.4
<hudo> das mit flash ist allerdings vorher auch nicht gegangen
<gzor> hudo: mhh witzig... ich vermute du hast nicht das addon adblockplus installiert
<gzor> oder?
<gzor> ich habe das addon grade ausgemacht, und dann hat es bei mir auch nicht funktioniert^^
<gzor> also in firefox
<gzor> scheint eine kaputte Werbung zu sein, die davorgeschaltet wird, aber mit adblock umgangen wird
<gzor> versuch mal in ff das hier zu installieren: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/ , und probier dann nach einem browser neustart, ob es immer noch nicht funktioniert
<kubine> Title: Adblock Plus :: Add-ons für Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<sasal7> hallo, versuche mein grub zu retten. ls bringt (hd0), (hd0,msdos1) msdos 2, 3,5,6,7,8,9. set bringt prefix=(hd0,msdos12)/boot/grub ... das listen aller partitionen unknown filesystem was tun??
<maredebianum> Wie kann ich herausfinden, warum precise sich nicht herunterfahren lässt? In der .xsession-errors sind zwar ein paar Meldungen, aber die haben eher nichts damit zu tun.
<ring0> maredebianum, schonmal in die anderen log geschaut?
<k1l_> !logdateien > maredebianum 
<kubine> maredebianum: Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<ppq> maredebianum: dmesg mal geguckt? oder mal die komplette prozessliste (ps -eF) durchgegangen?
<maredebianum> Das ist etwas nervig, seit einiger Zeit (ca. 11.xx) scheint das nicht mehr reibungslos zu klappen. Das habe ich auf mehreren Rechnern. Einige Male konnte ich sehen, dass angemeldete User (tty oder grafisch) das Problem sind, andere Male nur 'nobody'. ppq: ich schau mal...
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-12
<maredebianum> Hm, habe mich eingeloggt, dazu eine guest session (auf Ctrl-Alt-F8/tty8), dann guest session beendet (ausloggen), hier bleibt man dann auf tty8/Login-screen. Zurück zu user (C-A-F7), herunterfahren: kein login-screen auf tty7, kein herunterfahren. Im syslog steht gnome-session: unable to stop system: authorization required. Die wird aber nicht erfragt, und sollte auch nicht nötig sein?!?
<maredebianum> PS.: In tty8 läuft noch der Login-screen.
<ppq> dann liegt es wohl am DM, der noch auf tty8 läuft
<ppq> buggiges verhalten, imho
<ppq> probier mal ob es geht wenn du den dm beendest
<k1l> welcher desktop läuft da denn?
<maredebianum> lightdm und gnome-classic 2D
<maredebianum> ppq: kann den dm nicht beenden. Es gibt dann im syslog (unter tty3 offen) meldungen von acpid: client disconnected etc., aber keine Fehlermeldung o.ä.  guest account ist lightdm/unity. Nochmal guest einloggen und shutdown -> authorization Meldung wie oben im syslog.
<maredebianum> OK, das war jetzt wohl wegen dem gleichzeitigen login auf tty3, exit dort, dann kann man runterfahren aus lightdm (der inzwischen auf tty7 liegt ?!?)
<bekks> X liegt schon seit Urzeiten auf tty7 :)
<maredebianum> Wo loggt denn gnome-session hin? Da steht vielleicht mehr alsnur: gnome-session[2293]: WARNING: Unable to stop system: Authorization is required
<maredebianum> bekks: die session war aber vorher auf tty8 (additional guest session), dann nach erneutem login/logout auf tty7. Das fand ich verwirrend (OK, ich finde das, aber erklär das mal einem gewöhnlichen Nutzer...)
<bekks> Aktuell ist nur die Guest Session angemeldet?
<maredebianum> Ja, die war noch 'übrig', der user logout hat auch den dm verlassen (auf tty7, war daher 'frei')
<maredebianum> Ich halte es für einen Bug, dass der DM einer zusätzlichen Session nicht beendet wird nach logout. Wie seht ihr das? also: user angemeldet (tty7), dann + guest (auf tty8), logout, dm auf tty8 immer noch da.
<bekks> Weil die guest session nicht beendet wurde durch den Gast.
<bekks> Ich sehe da keinen Bug.
<maredebianum> Aber die anderen Optionen sind Bereitschaft und Herunterfahren, beides will man nicht.
<maredebianum> Das war früher auch mal anders, da kam man direkt zu dem anderen tty zurück
<ppq> wenn du zeit und lust hast, könntets du einen bug filen
<maredebianum> GIbts shocn ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/660120/
<kubine> Title: Bug #660120 “[Maverick] Cannot shutdown when multiple users are ...” : Bugs : “gnome-session” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<maredebianum> bäh, und mit gdm funzt das leider nicht, eine zweite Session aufzumachen. gnome und gdm spielen nicht zusammen, na toll.
<maredebianum> Na ja, ich versuche dann mal, runterzufahren ;) gute nacht
<fjodor_> hi, macht es sinn snapshot backups von notebook 120gb ssd ext4 auf 3TByte btrfs einzuspielen mit rsync? oder würd das nur was bringen wenn auch root platte btrfs wäre
<bullgard4> fjodor_: Backups werden von menschen mit unterschiedlichen Zielen angefertigt. Wenn Du dieses ursprüngliche Ziel und Dein neues Ziel nicht nennst, ist es schwer, Deine Frag zu beantworten.
<bullgard4> +e
<kakapo1> guten morgen, habe ein problem. netbook. dualboot. grub kaputt. mit ext hd altes 10.04 gestartet aber ohne pwd. 
<kakapo1> pwd änderung im netroot gescheitert
<kakapo1> brauche hilfe. system über ext hd gestartet. keine authentifizierung möglich da pwd vergessen.kein zugriff auf int hd.
<daswort> kakapo1: recoverymodus?
<kakapo1> ich bin hier grafisch auf jeden fall im recoverymodus. bin aber nicht sicher.
<kakapo1> bei orte wechselmedien steht eine liste sich immer wieder wiederholender partitionen ... 
<kakapo1> die kann ich aber mangels pwd nicht einhängen
<kakapo1> gibt es eine möglichkeit grub zu entfernen und das windows os zu booten. hab schon ein pendrive mit xp erstellt aber bootloader wird nicht erkannt
<bekks> Boote eine LiveCD und setz das Passwort zurück.
<fjodor_> bullgard4: ich wollte einfach nur wissen welche vorteile man hat wenn man rsync snapshots auf btrfs statt bspw. ext4 spielt ohne dabei das rootfs zu verändern
<bekks> fjodor_: Keine.
<fjodor_> ah k
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass man mit btrfs snapshots erzeugen kann, was man mit rsync nicht kann (bzw. nur wenn das FS nicht in Benutzung ist).
<gert> Guten Tag. Ich bin neuling. Habe ubuntu 12.04 installiert und kann keine youtube videos spielen. Habe versucht plugin zu installieren. Einmal gings. Dann nicht mehr.
<bullgard4> gert: Wahrscheinlich steht eine relevante Fehlermeldung dafür in ~/.xsession-errors.
<fjodor_> bekks: ah ich les grad, dass das sinnvoll ist wenn man alte inkrementelle backups löscht
<gert> bullgard4, Da stehen jede menge gtk+ fehler. (software-center:4928): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<gert> da wo normalerweise das video kommt ist ein schwarzes großes Viereck.. keine Playsymbol oder dergleichen
<bullgard4> gert: Das snd andere Fehler und haben wenig oder nichts mit Deinem Problem zu tun. (Solltest Dich aber gelegentlich auch darum kümmern.)
<bullgard4> gert: Vielleicht hilft Dir weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Flash_vermeiden
<kubine> Title: Flash vermeiden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> fjodor_: Das was sinnvoll ist?
<fjodor_> man kann schneller alte snapshots löschen dauert nur ein paar sekunden egal wie groß das alte backup ist
<bekks> fjodor_: Wenn man was tut?
<fjodor_> btrfs+rsync
<IchGuckLive> morgen ,Kann ich mir den $PATH mit bewechtigungen anzeigen lassen 
<bekks> fjodor_: Vergiss rsync wenn du btrfs nutzt.
<gert> Mit der hier hat es nichts zu tun (Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV350 AP [Radeon 9600])?
<fjodor_> ne wenn man von ext4 auf btrfs backuped mit rsync...
<gert> habe keine Treiber oder dergleichen installiert. Hardware zeigt auch keine Treiber an, die installierbar wären.
<bekks> fjodor_: Was völliger Irrsinn ist.
<fjodor_> wieso? ist halt wie mit ganz normalem rsync nur mit dem vorteil dass sich alte snapshots scheinbar schneller löschen lassen
<bekks> fjodor_: Nur ist btrfs als nicht so stabil wie ext4 anzusehen - und damit unbrauchbar für ein Backup.
<fjodor_> joar, es gab jetzt seit jahren keinen bekannten fall wo daten abhanden gekommen wären....
<bekks> fjodor_: Es wird nur dauernd am Code geschraubt, aber ansonsten... :P
<X421> Moin. Hat jemand ne Idee, ob ich einen URL-Handler bauen kann, der mir youtube-links in minitube öffnet?
<X421> (oder einem anderem programm wie vlc)
<IchGuckLive> Guten morgen  nautilus stürzt bei /usr/bin ab  nur bei dem verzeichniss 
<IchGuckLive> es sind 2 Dateien drinn die im Terminal mit Weiser Schrift auf rotem grund hinterlegt sind 
<IchGuckLive> alles ander lässt sich öffnen 
<IchGuckLive> in /usr 
<dududa> hallo, sasal7 hier. versuche meinen aao521 zu retten bzw. wieder flott zu machen. brauche support.
<sdx23> Izzy: Etwas genauer bitte. Was sagt `ls -al` zu den Dateien?
<dududa> wie kann ich im terminal partitionen abfragen? cat /proc/partitions bringt mir 239 meist dubletten
<sdx23> dududa: fdisk -l
<dududa> sdx23: was bewirkt das?
<X421> dududa, man fdisk...
<sdx23> dududa: Es listet Partitionen auf - wolltest du doch.
<dududa> sdx23: ja, irgendwie will ich so 220 partitionen löschen 
<sdx23> dududa: bitte was?
<X421> Selbst wenn da ne 2 zu viel ist, ist das extrem. :D
<dududa> sdx23: ich komm nicht weiter. ich hab auf meinen rechner w7 daneben mint12 und darüber xubuntu und lubuntu installiert und jetzt ist so ziemlich alles durcheinander. 
<X421> Am besten einfach neu installieren und somit Ordnung schaffen mMn.
<dududa> es ist ein netbook ohne opt. laufwerk und mit bootstick geht nix - killed kernel panic usw.
<k1l> dududa: über und unter und neben ist bei partitionen eher unpassend.  pack mal das "sudo fdisk -l" in einen nopaste
<X421> dududa, wie hast du denn die anderen Systeme installiert?
<helmut_> hi
<dududa> X421: einfach drüber. lubuntu ging erst wunderbar bis ich die partitionen verbinden wollte und das grub nicht mehr ging
<X421> Ich meinte eher optisches Laufwerk und Bootstick.
<dududa> X421
<dududa> afk
<X421> Ja?
<dududa> entschu7ldigung
<X421> Sinn?
<X421> o.0
<dududa> telefon
<Sysopa> moin, ich brauche bitte mal ganz dringend Hilfe bei einem kaputten mysql-Server paket, das mir die ganze Paketverwaltung blockiert: http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/apt-get.txt
<Sysopa> meinetwegen kann mysql-server komplett deinstalliert werden - solange das Paketsystem wieder heile ist
<Sysopa> nur ich bekomm das nichtmal mehr deinstalliert
<dududa> X421: mit bootstick komm ich nicht weiter. rechner startet nicht. 
<X421> -.-"
<dududa> mit cat /proc/partitions bekomme ich sda0 bis sda255
<X421> und mit fdisk?
<k1l> dududa: gibt es einen grund, warum du die hilfe ausschlägst und trotzdem dauernd wieder fragst?
<dududa> bei fdisk -l passiert jetzt gar nichts mehr.
<dududa> k1l: ich versuche ja
<k1l> Sysopa: hmm. ich würde mal spontan mal apt cache löschen und das paket neu runterladen lassen
<k1l> <k1l> dududa: über und unter und neben ist bei partitionen eher unpassend.  pack mal das "sudo fdisk -l" in einen nopaste  << hinten ein kleines L
<dududa> u.a. sagt er Warnung: Lasse Partition hinter #60 aus.
<dududa> Platte /dev/sda: 250.1 GByte, 250059350016 Byte
<dududa> 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 30401 Zylinder
<dududa> Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes
<dududa> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<dududa> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<dududa> Disk identifier: 0x000b8949
<bekks> !paste > dududa 
<kubine> dududa: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Sysopa> k1l: hab ich...  und selbst dpkg-reconfigure debconf schmeißt mir Fehler raus
<sdx23> dududa: alles in einen Nopaste bitte - und die Ausgabe von dmesg auch gleich dazu - da ist definitiv etwas kaputt.
<Sysopa> k1l: ich weiß inzwischen, daß es wohl damit zusammen hängt, daß ich /var/cache im tmpfs habe - aber nach Spezifikation des Ordners müssen Programme (also auch apt-get dpkg etc.) damit klar kommen
<dududa> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412712/
<kubine> Title: dududa fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dududa> ich hoffe das ist jetzt richtig.
<k1l> Sysopa: hmm, dann weiß ich es spontatn auch nicht
<dududa> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412717/
<kubine> Title: dududa dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sysopa> Für alle die es interessiert: dpkg braucht -entgegen der Spezifikation - zwingend ein persistentes /var/cache, sonst kann man sich mit einigen Paketen (namentlich z.B. mysql-server) das ganze System zerschießen...
<sdx23> Sysopa: woher die Info?
<Sysopa> sdx23: weil ich /var/cache in ein tmpfs gelegt habe und mir prompt mit mysql-Server Installation das System fast zerblasen habe...
<Sysopa> sdx23: hab /var/cache aus einem Backup wiederhergestellt
<ppq> Sysopa: der FHS ist eine richtlinie, keine spezifikation. und: auch apt braucht einige verzeichnisse in /var/cache, nämlich /var/cache/apt/partial und /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<sdx23> Sysopa: Also nur eigene Erfahrung? Sicher, dass nichts schief gelaufen ist? I.a. geht das schon, man muss nur Unterverzeichnisse erstellen.
<ppq> joa, erstellen reicht damit es wieder geht
<Sysopa> ppq: bist Du sicher? ich hab die Verzeichnisse händisch versucht zu erzeugen - ohne Erfolg
<ppq> Sysopa: was geht denn bei dir schief?
<Sysopa> ppq: z.B. das: http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/apt-get.txt
<Sysopa> (wie gesagt: ist inzwischen repariert)
<apollo13> Sysopa: du hast die FHS imo so oder so falsch gelesen
<apollo13> Sysopa: dort steht dass die applikation mit fehlenden dateien umgehen können muss, aber nicht dass du das mal komplett nuken kannst (eg dir-structure)
<apollo13> außerdem: " The data must remain valid between invocations of the application and rebooting the system. "
<Sysopa> hm...
<Sysopa> dann sollte man sich nochmal ernsthaft überlegen, warum an allen möglichen - sogar ubuntuspezifischen - Stellen empfohlen wird, /var/cache bei SSDs ins tmpfs zu verlegen (übrigens unter Gentoo noch nie Probleme damit gehabt)
<apollo13> wobei das irgendwie nicht ganz sinning ist wenns nen reboot überleben muss aber gegen händisches löschen immun sein muss ;)
<Sysopa> apollo13: eben!
<casaper> hallo
<apollo13> Sysopa: aber der umkehrschluss dass du es damit einfach komplett nuken kannst ist deshalb auch falsch! ich würde dir raten tmpfs nur für das /run zeugs zu verwenden
<Sysopa> apollo13: ich habs nur noch für /tmp und /var/tmp jetzt
<Sysopa> ./run ist bei 12.10 automatisch im tmpfs
<ppq> ich kenne keine seriöse doku die ernsthaft empfiehlt, /var/cache als tmpfs auszulagern
<bekks> Symlink für /var/tmp anlegen und /tmp ins tmpfs legen.
<apollo13> ich sehe den sinn von /tmp/ als tmpfs auch nicht
<ppq> bei /var/cache/apt geht es mit workaround ganz gut, aber shcön ist das auch nicht
<apollo13> randnotiz: /tmp wird beim booten geleert, somit bringt ein tmpfs wirklich nur fürn speed was, warum /tmp/ schnell sein muss muss mir aber noch einer erklären^^
<apollo13> abgesehen davon dass es sicher nett ist wenn dir ne app über /tmp/ das ram vollschreibt^^
<Sysopa> ppq: Google nach "ubuntu" und "ssd" und klick die ersten Links: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung
<kubine> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> gerade mysql-server is ein kandidat der gegen ein /tmp/ im ram spricht
<casaper> Ich hab hier an meinem Heimserver ein Sleep problem mit einer externen Firewire und USB2 platte. Egal an welchem interface sie hängt, verschwindet sie nach einer Weile komplett aus /dev/ und Samba und netatalk etc spucken natürlich Fehlermeldungen. Das Sleep Feature habe ich an meinem Mac sowohl aktivier als auch deaktiviert. Mit beiden Einstellungen hab ich das problem an beiden Interfaces (USB/Firewire).  Setup: Ubuntu 12.10 serve
<casaper> auf einem MacBook Pro Early 2008, Externe Festplatter: Western Digital My Passport 2.5" Firewire 800& USB2. 
<ppq> Sysopa: "Die Verlagerung von /var/cache, /var/games und /var/tmp ins RAM sollten abgewogen und den persönlichen Bedürfnissen angepasst werden. Bei Zweifeln sollte man die Verzeichnisse belassen wo sie sind."
<casaper> ich hab hier dazu mal das hier gestöbert: http://lwn.net/Articles/253587/ Es scheint aber schon älteren Datums zu sein
<kubine> Title: Documentation for USB power management [LWN.net] (at lwn.net)
<apollo13> Sysopa: mit mysql würde ich weder /var/log noch /tmp ins ram tun
<Sysopa> ppq: zwischen "abwägen" und "schrotte Dir Dein System" (wenn man keinen sauberen incrementellen Backup hätte) - liegt aber noch wieder ein Unterschied...
<apollo13> Sysopa: it's a wiki, fix it
<Sysopa> apollo13: war log sowieso nicht...
<Sysopa> Var
<Sysopa> *arg*
<Sysopa> Logs ins Ram legen ist extrem... semioptimal
<apollo13> Sysopa: ja aber /tmp/ is genauso wichtig, mysql: update wiki_text set html_render_instructions=NULLL und du hast zb bei datenbanken wie ubuntuusers plötzlich 10GB im /tmp/
<apollo13> und jetzt zeig mir wie dein ram das schafft ;) zusätzlich nochmal einiges an binlogs in /var/log :/
<ppq> Sysopa: joa, der einwand ist berechtigt. wäre nett wenn du eine entsprechende warnung einfügst à la "mach das nur wenn du backups hast und genau weißt was du tust"
<Sysopa> thomas@laptop:~$ free -h
<Sysopa> total used free shared buffers cached
<Sysopa> Mem: 63G 15G 48G 0B 35M 9,1G
<Sysopa> -/+ buffers/cache: 6,2G 9,4G
<Sysopa> Swap: 0B 0B 0B
<vlt> apollo13: Was genau spricht bei mysql-server denn dagegen?
<apollo13> vlt: dass der dir mal eben ohne weiteres /tmp vollnagelt
<apollo13> und da platten im normalfall ne größere kapazität haben als ram ist das sinnbefreit
<apollo13> Sysopa: sag ich ja, zu wenig platz
<Sysopa> Oo
<vlt> apollo13: Ach so. Ich dachte, die Performance litte.
<apollo13> vlt: tut sie auch
<Sysopa> 48 GByte frei (!) sind zu wenig, wenn schon 3 VMs laufen?
<apollo13> ein mysql server ist dann effizient wenn du alles im ram hast, wenn du dann sachen wie /tmp auch rein tust bleibt weniger für mysql
<apollo13> Sysopa: ich sehe dort 9.4G frei
<vlt> apollo13: Danke, das ergibt Sinn.
<apollo13> so, zeit fürs essen, cy
<Winnie^> hallo zusammen :)
<floogy> Hi, ich habe Probleme mit meinem teac BD-W512S-A. wodim fixiert nicht beim Brennen eines iso images auf eine DVD. Danach reagiert das Laufwerk nicht mehr.
<floogy> Es scheint mit diesem Bug etwas zu tun zu haben: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/82082
<kubine> Title: Bug #82082 “wodim couldn't be set suid.” : “cdrkit” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<floogy> Das Laufwerk wird erst wieder Ansprechbar nach einem Hardreset.
<floogy> Beim Neustart hängt das BIOS (warmstart).
<floogy> Sorry, eher dieser bug hat etwas damit zu tun, jedenfalls bekomme ich die Meldung beim Brennen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/316248
<kubine> Title: Bug #316248 “K3b wodim Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits” : Bugs : “cdrkit” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<floogy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1523554/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1523569/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jabba_> hallo
<jabba_> i versuche grade mein system davon abzuhalten ohci_hcd, ehci_hcd und xhci_hcd davon abzuhalten beim booten zu laden. habe sie in /etc/modpobe.d/blacklist angefügt und update-initramfs -u ausgeführt. trotzdem sind sie geladen, wenn ich boote.
<jabba_> hintergrund ist, dass ich vermeiden will , dass sich eines dieser 3 module beim booten vor xen-pciback die usb-hardware schnappt.
<jabba_> gibt es da bei ubuntu irgenwas besonderes zu beachten? ist ein eintrag in die blacklist.conf nicht "ziemlich" eindeutig?
<dolphin> Hey, gibts nen wiki-artikel zum dolphin emulator?
<dolphin> oder ist der in den quellen?
<ppq> es gibt anscheinend ein ppa
<dolphin> hast du dan ein namen?
<bekks> http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=dolphin&area=wiki und http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dolphin&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ergebnisse für „dolphin“ › Suche › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<dolphin> ich glaube das bezieht sich auf den dateimanager dolphin
<dolphin> ich will aber den ngc- bzw. wii emulator
<ppq> https://startpage.com/do/search?query=dolphin+ppa&cat=web&pl=chrome&language=deutsch
<bekks> Das sind die Suchergebnisse für "dolphin".
<kubine> Title: dolphin ppa - Startpage Web Suchen (at startpage.com)
<dolphin> hab ihn, danke
<dolphin> ppa:glennric/dolphin-emu
<dreamon> Habe hier einen Multifunktionsdrucker Samsung SCX-3200 (Drucker u. Scanner). Der Scanner mag mich nicht. Er meldete das kein Scanner angeschlossen sei. Habe dann das hier gemacht -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88700/how-do-i-get-a-samsung-scx3200-multifunction-printer-scanner-working 
<kubine> Title: printing - How do I get a Samsung SCX3200 multifunction printer/scanner working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Also die /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules -> angepasst und anschließend noch die /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf -> reboot. Scanner wird erkannt. Aber beim Sannen kommt ein Fehler scanvorgang kann nicht gestartet werden. 12.04 ist installiert.
<dreamon> lsusb bestätigt mir die "0x04e8:0x3441".. bin amEnde
<jokrebel> dreamon: Vielleicht http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samsung-scx-3205-wird-nicht-als-scanner-erkann/#post-5125537
<kubine> Title: Samsung SCX 3205 wird nicht als Scanner erkannt › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Da ist im drittletzten Beitrag von Deiner ID die Rede und hört sich vielversprechend an.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja, Danke. Aber es hört sich fast so an wie in der Seite von mir, mit den beiden einträgen. Aber ich werde jeden Grashalm probieren. ;)
<dreamon> Der Original Samsung Treiber meldet bei Installation folgendes: "The components listen below are necessary for proper Unified Linux driver operation. Click Cancel now, install these components from your linux distrubtion CD or from Linux vendor and run Unified Linux driver installer again. Er zeigt dann weiter unten an -> -SANE- "Scanner Access Now Easy" - Scanner Api
<dreamon> Frage welche Paket meint er? Sane hab ich installiert.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: devel pakete mit dabei?
<dreamon>  TheInfinity, es gäbe höchstens noch eine libsane-dev die ist noch nicht installiert. 
<TheInfinity> dreamon: würd ich versuchen, wenn der treiber sich gegen die im system vorhandene sane lib compilieren will braucht er build-essential und libsane-dev
<dreamon> TheInfinity, libsane-dev und libsane-extras installiert. Das installationsprogramm meldet aber immer noch das Englische Zeug
<TheInfinity> dreamon: dann gib mal ganz genaue fehlermeldungen.
<TheInfinity> und englisches zeugs musste übersetzen und verstehen ;)
<dreamon> Environment components necessary for the Unified Linux Driver are listed below. The components listed below are necessary for proper Unified Linux Driver operation. Click Cancel now, install these components from your Linux distribution CD-ROM or from Linux vendor Web site and then run Unified Linux Driver Installer again. You may click Install Anyway to continue installation, but the result would be unpredictable. - SANE - „Scannner Acces Now
<dreamon>  Easy“ - scanner API
<dreamon> Im Prinzip, auch das was der hier schreibt. -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samsungdrucker-treiber-tar-installieren/2/
<subz3r0> hi
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Was meint dein Englisch? kannst du mehr daraus lesen?
<subz3r0> ist openjdk auch von der viel diskutierten sicherheitslücke betroffen? Hab die letzten tage bissel verpennt =)
<apollo13> ist doch egal, java plugin abdrehen und gut ist
<subz3r0> das sowieso. 
<subz3r0> mich interessiert es nur ob openjdk auch davon betroffen ist. hab bissel research betrieben, aber nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden
<apollo13> subz3r0: laut VU betrifft das nur oracle/sun
<subz3r0> danke apollo13. hast du ggf. nen link?
<apollo13> CVE-2013-0422
<subz3r0> danke
<dreamon> sers must also be added to the "lp" group to access the scanner, and then will have to logout/reboot. (Add using a graphical tool, or in the terminal "sudo usermod -G lp -a ", replacing as needed.) -> kriege da aber Meldung über die nötigen Optionen. Was läuft da Falsch?
<Jumper_Thunder> nabend #ubuntu-de. bräuchte dringend hilfe. muss eine beschädifgte 2tb festplatte mit dd klonen. das ganze hat jetzt aber mittendrin aufgehört. weiß nicht welche zahl ich bei skip angeben soll.. hier das paste: http://pastebin.com/Z2y9eTcx
<kubine> Title: [14:43]:sudo dd if=/dev/sdc bs=100M | pv | sudo dd of=/dev/sdb bs=100M dd: „/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dreamon> Jumper_Thunder, Für sowas brauchst du dd_rescue
<dreamon> Das kopiert auch defekt HDDs
<Jumper_Thunder> dreamon: okay. kann ich trotzdem mit dd_rescue da angfangen wo es aufgehört hat?
<bekks> Jumper_Thunder: Ja, du kannst dem ja sagen wieviel Bytes skipped werden sollen.
<dreamon> Jumper_Thunder, Ja dd_rescue setzt auf dd auf.. Das springt nur weiter wenns biestig wird.
<dreamon> Jumper_Thunder, dd_rhelp gibts auch noch.. 
<Jumper_Thunder> bekks: und da ist das problem.. ich bin mir nciht sicher welche bit zahl die korrekte ist :/
<bekks> Byte, nicht Bit.
<Jumper_Thunder> welche zahl eben. mir egal welche einheit das ist solange ich an meine Daten komme ^^
<bekks> "732291952640 Bytes (732 GB) kopiert"
<Jumper_Thunder> war mein fehler pv dazwischen zu schalten.
<Jumper_Thunder> sollte ich dann wohl bei beiden instanzen angeben, was?
<dreamon> Jumper_Thunder, Bedenke wenn du mit dd weiterkopierst und es kommt nochmal ein Fehler, dann kannst wieder neu Parameter eintragen.. bei 88Fehler.. viel spaß
<k1l_> lass pv mal weg
<Jumper_Thunder> ... der skip parameter erwartet blöcke nicht bytes.
<k1l_> nimm nur dd_rescue
<Jumper_Thunder> die manpage von ddrecue verrät mir keinen skip parameter, k1l_ 
<k1l_> was für einen skip parameter?
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue  kennst du?
<kubine> Title: gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jumper_Thunder> k1l_: ich habe jha bereits 732gb erfolgecih kopiert. ich will nicht wieder von vorne anfangen.
<Jumper_Thunder> manpage sagt dazu nix
<Jumper_Thunder> na geil
<k1l_> also bei einem notfall backup wäre mir das egal. 
<Jumper_Thunder> 2tb
<Jumper_Thunder> trotz usb3.0 und esata dauert es dann nochmal 5 stunden
<Jumper_Thunder> und die platte geht nur wenn sie kühl ist. und die kühlakkus schmelzen dahin
<Jumper_Thunder> ach ich hab ja keine wahl ._.
<dreamon> dd_rescue ist langsamer als dd .. nur als info
<Jumper_Thunder> ich geh mal kühlakkus ins gefrierfach nachlegen
<k1l_> Jumper_Thunder: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd da ist skip=BLOCKS erwähnt
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jumper_Thunder> k1l_: korrekt. hab ich doch auch gesagt.von bekks kam dann aber der bytes wert. ist jetzt auch egal ich machs nochmal mit ddrescue
<Jumper_Thunder> trotzdem wäre das für anfänger recht blöd geworden wenn ihnen völlig falsche werte empfohlen werden.
<dreamon> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-298508.html
<kubine> Title: Copying drives with errors, dd_rescue [Text View] - TiVo Community (at www.tivocommunity.com)
<dreamon> Da ist ein beispiel.. die setzen das.. 
<k1l_> Jumper_Thunder: das ganze ist kein thema für anfänger :/
<dreamon> k1l_, Hoffentlich hat er quelle und ziel richtig rum.. bei dd_rescue gibts ja kein if= und of=
<vectory> na klar, man liest doch zuerst das man
<IchGuckLive> guten tag  in welcher datei steht der $PATH 10.04 
<IchGuckLive> bad miss :/usr/games:.:/home/sammel/linuxcnc
<IchGuckLive> das stimmt was nicht da sitzt ein punkt 
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: mal in deine .profile geguckt?
<IchGuckLive> da bin ich gerade drann 
<IchGuckLive> die variable zeigt ca 10 pfade und da steht nur einer drinn den es nicht gibt O.O 
<k1l_> oder halt inder .bash_profile oder .bash_login oder .bashrc
<k1l_> systemweit dann in /etc/bash.bashrc , /etc/profile oder /etc/enviroment
<k1l_> je nach system
<IchGuckLive> ok
<IchGuckLive> Danke 
<drizzto> wenn ich beim libre writer den assisten auf mache is das fenster zu hälfte oben links auserhalb des sichbaren bereicht. wie bekomme ich das fenster in die mitte?
<PBeck> drizzto: alt gedrückt halten und dann in das fenster klicken
<daswort> alt+linke maustaste drizzto 
<drizzto> super dankeschön
<MikatCan> Guten Abend
<MikatCan> Ich habe da einen ubuntu Rechner der als Samba Datenserver 24/7 an ist.
<MikatCan> Nun würde ich gerne etwas energie sparen indem ich die angeschlossenen HDD nach xmin nichtnutzung abschalten lasse.
<MikatCan> Wie bekomme ich das hin? Kann mir das einer Erklären?
<bekks> Das würde ich im Interesse der Lebensdauer der Platte eher nicht tun.
<MikatCan> Warum?
<MikatCan> ich habe da mehrere HDD drin, und bis auf die System platte werden die teilweise stundenlang nicht genutzt
<bekks> Mit steigender Anzahl der Einschaltvorgänge verkürzt sich auch die Lebensdauer.
<k1l_> MikatCan: mit hdparm
<MikatCan> habe darüber auch schon was gelesen.
<MikatCan> Allerdings werden die HDD nie abgeschaltet
<k1l_> -S für standby oder sowas wars
<k1l_> dann guck mit lsof nach, was da noch drauf zugreift
<MikatCan> oO der befehl ist mir neu :-)
<MikatCan> danke ich schau gleich mal nach
<MikatCan> grade nochmal getestet. die HDD (sdb1) wird nirgends in der Auflistung angezeigt
<kuckuck> hi
<k1l_> !away > F|oFF 
<kubine> F|oFF: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<kuckuck> kann das einer deuten ? http://nopaste.me/paste/47757977450f1a7f1aa1c0
<kuckuck> wie das wohl wieder zu beheben ist -.-
<kuckuck> python installieren?
<ring0> kuckuck, wohl kaum. keiner weiß, was du gemacht hast, um das zu provozieren oder woher dieser output kommt
<kuckuck> ring0,  also die eingabe steht ganz oben
<kuckuck> gemacht habe ich bisher nichts :/
<ring0> kuckuck, es wäre wohl trotzdem ratsam zu erzählen, was du überhaupt vor hast und nicht nur einen paste hier reinzuklatschen
<kuckuck> tastatur pairen
<kuckuck> über hidd --connect geht das nicht ...  , ein scann zeigt mir die Tastatur zwar an, aber verbinden geht nicht... kack apple
<ring0> !bluetooth_einrichtung mal probiert? > kuckuck 
<ring0> !bluetooth_einrichtung > kuckuck
<kubine> kuckuck: Informationen zu Bluetooth/Einrichtung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung
<kuckuck> geht leider nur über console
<ring0> kuckuck, kann das dort erwähnte hcitool kein pair?
<kuckuck> ring0,  so wie ich das seh nur über das applet?
<ubuntupp> Hey, sollte man verstorbene Personen auf Facebook melden?
<ring0> !ot > ubuntupp 
<kubine> ubuntupp: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<ubuntupp> bin ich doch...
<ubuntupp> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-de-offtopic
<kubine> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<ubuntupp> steht in meiner adresszeile
<ring0> ubuntupp, nein, du bist in #ubuntu-de nicht #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<kuckuck> ne mach mal ein ./join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ring0> kuckuck, das applet heißt bluetooth-applet, hcitool ist fürs terminal
<kuckuck> richtig
<kuckuck> ring0,  mir fehlen irgendwelche pakete...  "import gobject"
<ring0> kuckuck, ich hätte gedacht hcitool kann auch pair. hab aber selbst bisher nicht mit bluetooth basteln müssen. vielleicht hat jemand anderes hier einen tip
<kuckuck> für hcitool  habe ich bisher nichts gefunden7
<ring0> kuckuck, was ist denn der konkrete fehler bei "hidd --connect xy"?
<ring0> muss man wohl wirklich mit hidd machen
<kuckuck> ring0,  hidd ist aber kein pairing...  kann dir den fehler gerade nicht nennen, aber ist wohl ne art timeout
<ring0> kuckuck, ich habe nicht behauptet es wäre pairing, sondern nach dem fehler gefragt
<kuckuck> wie mounte ich ein DateiSystem vor dem einloggen eines users ?
<kuckuck> für das netzwerk
<kuckuck> Freigabe wird mit NFS bewerkstelligt
<bekks> Mit pam_mount
<kuckuck> puhh sieht nicht einfach aus oder ich hab bisher nicht das richtige gefunden
<bekks> Vor alem brauchst du einen LDAP Server dafür.
<kuckuck> na gut
<kuckuck> vergessen wird das :D
<kuckuck> dann doch einfach in fstab eintragen
<Eike3> abned
<vlt> Hi
<Eike3> welche möglichkeiten habe ich, wenn gnome-shell --replace unbeantwortet bleib ich aber kein interesse daran habe daten aus einem laufenden programm zu verlieren
<Eike3> (ja, rechtzeitig abspeichern... hilft mir momentan aber nicht mehr.)
<Eike3> okay, nach nun ewigkeiten bekomme ich due snt
<Eike3> sorry, handytastatur. nach ewigkeiten bekomme ich die antwort das :0.0 bereits einen fensterverwalter hast und log level 8: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed
<rhagu> hi ich habe einen 12.04er server am laufen und darauf mediatomb, leider wird der immer gestartet, bevor die netzwerkkarten initialisiert wurden, deshalb bricht er ab. Was kann ich da tun?
<TheInfinity> rhagu: init script position ändern
<TheInfinity> rhagu: und ne dependency zum netzwerk einbauen
<ppq> !upstart
<kubine> ppq: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<ppq> da steht, wie das geht
<ppq> start on (net-device-up [...] )
<ppq> sowas in der richtung
<nepo> hallo. test...
<ppq> hi
<ppq> hm.
<rhagu> TheInfinity wie geht das?
<TheInfinity> rhagu: steht in dem link von kubine
<rhagu> aso super, schau ich mir gleichmal an danke
<cronon> Hallo.
<bekks> Hallo.
<cronon> GRUB meldete beim Starten, dass ein Fehler auf einer meiner Partitionen vorliege. Allerdings wurde dies so schnell wieder ausgeblendet, dass ich nicht alles lesen konnte. Kann ich diese Fehlermeldung in einem Log nachlesen?
<apollo13> nein
<BtbN> Moin, ich versuche gerade, ein Ubuntu-Chroot aufzusetzen mit precise drin. Allerdings scheitert er beim (dist-)upgrade an udev, upstart und noch ein paar anderen dingen. Deinstallieren kann ich die aber auch nicht, weil irgendwie alles davon abhängt. Gibts da irgend ne bekannte lösung für, um das in nem chroot zu betreiben?
<rhagu> TheInfinity Ok, ich habe jetzt im Skript geändert, dass er nicht mehr auf lo sondern auf bond0 warten soll, muss ich upstart die inits jetzt erst neu einlesen lassen, oder reicht ein neustart?
<cronon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, GRUB so einzustellen, dass ich die Fehlermeldung lesen kann?
<azrael_> guten abend ich habe xubuntu 12.10 und mein autostart macht nicht das was er soll bluefish dokument-betrachter und firefox öffnen sich obwohl kein eintrag vorhanden ist..hoffe mir kann geholfen werden
<outcast> hallo ich habe eine kurze frage zu den Eckigen klammern in bash: wenn ich zb tar --usage eingebe, dann kommt eine liste von argumenten die immer in eckigen klammern eingefasst sind. Wie interpretiere ich so was. muss ich die dann beim eingeben des befehls weglassen ? was haben sie fuer eine bedeutung?
<outcast> diese schreibweise habe ich schon in vielen --helps gesehen und das hat mich immer schon verwirrt
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-13
<sdx32> outcast: foo [bar [bam]] baz   # foo muss sein, baz auch, bar darf, bam darf auch, aber nur zusammen mit bar.
<sdx32> outcast: i.e. ja, [das hier ist optional]
<outcast> vielen dank! das werde ich nie wieder vergessen XD
<outcast> das hat mich schon von anfang an gewurmt, das ich , obwohl ich im manual nacheschut habe, immer auf gut glueck die argumente eingegeben habe
<sdx32> np
<daswort> Wie exportiert man doch gleich ein Diagramm aus LibreO als Bild?
<semaries> Wie filter ich "Raum betreten/verlassen" Nachrichten?
<t1mb0ral> semaries: kommt auf deine chatsoftware an? 
<semaries> pidgin
<t1mb0ral> semaries: handbuch lesen find jetzt auch nix auf die schnelle ;-P 
<sysdef> t1mb0ral: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#Pidgin.2FGaim
<kubine> Title: Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki (at wiki.xkcd.com)
<schade> ich weiß, ist nen debian, kann mir aber trotdem jemand sagen wie ich das problem beim aptitude/apt-get upgrade lösen kann http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412737/ ist für mein raspberry pi
<kubine> Title: dpkg? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sysdef> t1mb0ral: aber denk daran, dass man sich dann schon mal schnell mit jemandem unterhaelt, der schon ne zeit weg ist ;)
<t1mb0ral> sysdef: thx
<sysdef> de nada
<t1mb0ral> semaries: guggstu sysdefs nachricht an mich ;-) 
<sysdef> uh, leute verwechselt. merke: supporte nicht vor dem ersten kaffee :>
<sysdef> schade: es gibt #debian-de und sicher auch einen channel fuer raspberry. btw. du hast wohl nur ein dns problem -> Temporärer Fehlschlag beim Auflösen von »ftp.de.debian.org«
<schade> debian-de hatte ich zuerst gefragt, scheint aber noch keiner aktiv zu sein aber danke
<moritz_> hallo
<ppq> hallo moritz_ 
<moritz_> Ich bin mehr oder weniger noch "fortgeschrittener Einsteiger" in Linux, meine Distri ist Ubuntu 12.04. Ich will jetzt eine Programmiersprache lernen, mit der in in Linux am meisten anfangen kann. Die Frage ist, welche.
<ppq> moritz_: das ist zwar etwas off-topic, aber python ist da gut geeignet. in ubuntu selbst wird viel damit gemacht, außerdem ist das soweit ich weiß eine gute einsteigersprache.
<moritz_> Ok, Danke. Und das hier ist ein Support-Channel basierend auf ubuntuusers.de, oder?
<ppq> moritz_: eher "in kooperation mit"
<moritz_> Ok. Also wenn ich Probleme habe, brauch ich mich nicht schämen, hier zu Fragen. Also in Bezug auf Ubuntu. Oder?
<ubuntu123> Hey, gibts nen befehl der mir n paar wichtige infos zum system gibt? prozessor, ram, grafik..
<ppq> moritz_: genau :) für fragen wie eben eignet sich allerdings #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser.
<ppq> ubuntu123: hwinfo, lshw und etliche schnittstellenspezifische wie lspci, lsusb, lsblk...
<moritz_> ppq: ok danke. Dann speichere ich mir den Channel mal. Dann wünsche ich allseits noch einen angenemen ruhigen Sonntag ;-)
<ppq> danke gleichfalls
<ubuntu123> und wie finde ich raus ob ich 32bit oder 64bit installiert habe?
<ubuntu123> Linux Precise 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu123> = 32 bit?
<sdx32> ja. Auch kurz mit "uname -m"
<ubuntu123> ok. das ding ist dass ich jetzt 64 bit brauch damit  ein emulator gut läuft. kann ich dann einfach live-stick rein machen und die installation starten? Gibts dann nen punkt wo ich ankreuzen kann dass ubuntu ersetzt werden soll? Windows ist auch noch drauf(dual), dasd sollte da bleiben
<bunyip> klar, aber die 32bit werden natürlich komplett platt gemacht. du musst es natürlich angeben wo es hin soll, also nicht einfach blind drüber. aber extra nur für einen emulator?
<ubuntu123> ich hab den pc nur dazu, um zu emulieren (nintendo wii und gamecube) der kommt dann neben den tv. für alles andere hab ich ein tablet.
<ubuntu123> windows um videos zu digitalisieren
<Das_Auge> Guten Tag. Gibt es supportwillige Leute hier?
<Das_Auge> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Bildschirmauflösung des Anmeldebildschirms von Kubuntu 12.04. Mein Notebook hat 1366x768, der externe Monitor hat full HD. Der Anmeldebildschirm hat nun auf dem Notebook 1024x768 Auflösung, mit schwarzen Balken links und rechts. Der Monitor aber streckt die 1024x768 auf den ganzen Bildschirm und das sieht scheußlich verzerrt aus.  Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<Minipluto> Das_Auge: schon unter „Anzeigegeräte“ versucht, die Auflösung beider Bildschirme separat einzustellen?
<Das_Auge> Meine Einstellung ist folgende: 
<Das_Auge> Intern: deaktiviert.
<Das_Auge> Extern: FullHD.
<Das_Auge> Minipluto: Der Anmeldebildschirm wird trotzdem auf beiden Bildschirmen angezeigt.
<Minipluto> Das_Auge: Gehts dir dabei nur um den anmeldebildschirm?
<Das_Auge> Minipluto: Wenn ich einmal angemeldet bin, dann wird alles so dargestellt, wie ich es möchte. Nur der Anmeldebildschirm zickt.
<Minipluto> Das_Auge: kann sein, dass lightdm das nicht unterstützt oder dass man lightdm dafür manuell konfigurieren muss. Da würde ich mal einen blick in den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM werfen.
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo Bash die Werte für die Farben in Profilen abspeichert?
<Das_Auge> Minipluto: eine Möglichkeit, die mir einfallen ist: Den Xserver dazu überreden, den externen Bildschirm mit 1366x768 anzusprechen. Dann würden wenigestens die Proportionen stimmen. 
<Das_Auge> Minipluto: Ich logge über KDM ein.
 * Das_Auge liest den KDM Wiki Artikel
<ubuntu123> hey leute, notfall: ich war gerade schonmal dawegen dem 64 bit... ich habe jetzt die 64bit version über die 32bit version installiert. beimstart erhalte ichhjetzt error:unknoen filesystem, grub rescue>
<Das_Auge> Minipluto: Danke für deine Mühe
<ubuntu123> alss ichhhabe ubuntu neuinstalliert und erhalte diese meldung beim start von ubuntu. auch die auswahl welches system ich starten will sehe ich nicht mehr. 
<justux> hi, habe mit gscan2pdf ein Buch einscannen wollen, mit OCR. nach ca 100 seiten bleibt er immer hängen während des Scanvorgangs, also Sitzung abgespeichert. aber nun mag er die nicht wieder einlesen, bleibt ebenfalls hängen(macht ca 5sekunden was, dann sinkt die auslastung durch den prozess auf 0%).  ideen/vorschläge sehr willkommen
<sdx32> justux: aus Terminal starten, Meldungen ansehen.
<sdx32> bzw. einen Blick in die .xsession-errors werfen.
<justux> gscan2pdf 
<justux> *** unhandled exception in callback:
<justux> ***   can't open tmp/gscan2pdf-XWTu/session: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden at /usr/share/perl5/Gscan2pdf/Document.pm line 1515
<justux> ***  ignoring at /usr/bin/gscan2pdf line 10249.
<sdx32> Die Datei fehlt dann wohl. Was aber nicht zwingend Ursache des Fehlers sein muss.
<justux> sdx32: aber dann passiert nichts mehr... insofern ist es auf jeden fall der auslöser, wenn auch vieleicht nicht der ursächliche Grund
<sdx32> imho: session neu beginnen. Ggf. in kleinere Stücke aufteilen, pdfs am Ende zusammensetzen ist trivial.
<Gabi-> Hallo Jungs, jemand wie ebay wissen?
<justux> sdx32: damit sind halt die bisherigen 100 seiten futsch... aber scheint das "beste" zu sein...
<sdx32> Gabi-: Ein Ubuntu Problem? Dann bitte die Frage stellen, möglichst so, dass man sie verstehen kann. Falls nicht: Der Offtopic Kanal ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<justux> sdx32: danke für die schnelle hilfe
<bunyip> ubuntu123: Du musst beim installieren schon angeben, das die alte 32bit-partition formartiert werden soll, nicht einfach drüber und beim normalen vorgang sollte am ende der grub neu geschrieben werden.
<ubuntu123> ich glaabe grub ist jetzt aufm live stick
<ubuntu123> wenn der steckt kann ich starten
<bunyip> da nützt er nicht viel :) versuche mal einen anderen usb-slot, habe ich hier auf dem x220 auch, mal ist der stick sda und mal die platte, zu sehen mit fdisk -l
<ubuntu123> was soll ich denn jetzt tun
<ubuntu123> nochmsl installieren?
<bunyip> ja, geht wohl am schnellsten, zumal du es nur drüber gebügelt hast ohne die partition vorher formartieren zu lassen, aber kontrolliere dann ob deine platte auch sda ist, sonst landet der grub wieder auf dem stick.
<bunyip> ansonsten muss man es im chroot machen und von dort aus den grub schreiben.
<ubuntu123> der stick funktioniert nichtmehr.. wenn ich von ihm starte lsnde ichhsuch hin grub. wii löscht man grub vom stick
<ubuntu123> iso neu ziehen dauert ewig hier im dorf
<bunyip> cdrom hast du nicht auf einem anderen rechner?
<ubuntu123> nine habe keine cd
<ubuntu123> nicht so einfach den grub zu entfernee?
<ubuntu123> entschuldigt die schreibfehler, bin am handy und die tastatur ist winzig
<jokrebel> ubuntu123: Bevor Du die auf den Stick (per USB-Medienersteller?) gepackt hast, war das ISO doch schon auf dem PC vorhanden, oder?
<floogy> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit openssh sftp chroot() für einen sftp Gastzugang? Ist der an eine bestimmte domain gebunden, oder funktioniert so ein vhost auch über einen cname record einer anderen domain, der auf den server zeigt?  
<wuzel> Hallo zusammen.
<Morvin> Hi, ich hab ein Problem: ich hab einen Rechner mit defektem Windows mittels Live-CD gebootet, aber dort werden mir keine Festplatten angezeigt (auch unter GParted nicht)
<Morvin> Als Hardware ist das hier verbaut: http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/107452/Datenblatt-Fujitsu-Esprimo-P7935-CUZ-1006V650-DAT49.html
<kubine> Title: Fujitsu Esprimo P7935 (CUZ:1006V650-DAT49) - Datenblatt - CHIP Online (at www.chip.de)
<floogy> Intel Q45 Express, sollte eigentlich out iof the box laufen nehme ich mal an.
<Morvin> :(
<floogy> Sind die Kabel alle ok? Zeigt das BIOS die Platten an?
<Morvin> Jap, BIOS zeigt die Platte an, er versucht auch davon zu booten, bis das Windows den Geist auf gibt^^
<floogy> Normalerweise passiert so was wenn die entsprechenden Treiber in der initrd fehlen.
<Morvin> Hm, ok, und was kann ich mit meiner Live-CD dann machen?
<floogy> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=404851
<kubine> Title: Bug 404851 [RHEL5.3][Kernel] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<floogy> Keine Ahnung, ob das direkt mit Deinem Problem zu tun hat
<jokrebel> Morvin: GParted findet noch nicht mal _leere_ Platten?
<Morvin> nein, gar keine Platten
<jokrebel> Morvin: Eher ungewöhnlich, dass dann ein Teil des Windowsboots angeblich noch klappen soll…
<Morvin> Ich komm bis zum Windows Ladebildschirm mit dem Laufbalken
<Morvin> floogy: ok, hab den bugzilla Eintrag durch flogen, aber ich muss gestehen, bin Hardware- und Linux-Noob und kann leider mit den Informationen dort nicht so viel anfangen
<floogy> Ich habe inzwischen Berichte gefunden über Linux Probleme mit der Grafik des Chipsets, dort ist über Dein Problem aber nichts berichtet worden, scheint also woanders durchaus zu laufen. Außerdem hast Du ja wohl erfolgreich Linux gestartet, sonst könntest Du ja nicht gparted aufrufen. Vielleicht mal mit sudo starten?
<jokrebel> Morvin: Dann fand meiner Meinung nach auch ein Zugriff auf die Festplatte statt. Nopaste doch mal die Terminalausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l"
<floogy> sudo fdisk -l zeigt auch nichts?
<jokrebel> !pasten > Morvin
<kubine> Morvin: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> floogy: Hat er doch mittels LiveCD, oder?
<Morvin> "sudo gparted" zeigt das selbe Ergebnis an
<floogy> Ja, stimmt auch wieder. Dann läufts's ja auch ohne Platten.
<Morvin> "sudo fdisk -l" zeigt auch nix an
<jokrebel> Morvin: sudo in Kombination mit einem grafischen Programm sollte man nicht machen.
<jokrebel> Morvin: Und "nix" heißt in dem Fall einfach ne neue Eingabezeile?
<Morvin> Jap, einfach neue Zeile
<floogy> Marvin, versuche mal im terminal sudo lsmod|grep ata_piix
<Morvin> Zeigt mir ebenfalls kein output an (also nur neue Eingabezeile)
<floogy> oder sudo modprobe ata_piix
<Morvin> Kommt ebenfalls nur neue Eingabezeile
<floogy> Wenn Du nun  nochmals  sudo lsmod|grep ata_piix eingibst?
<Morvin> Immer noch kein output
<floogy> lspci |grep IDE
<Morvin> Leider kein output :(
<floogy> interessant
<floogy> Bist Du Dir Sicher, dass Du in einem Terminal bist?
<Morvin> Jap ;-)
<Morvin> Hier mal das output von nur "lspci": http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412742/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> lspci |grep SATA
<Morvin> SATA ist ebenfalls nicht vorhanden
<floogy> Ooo
<bekks> Normal.
<bekks> Weil das Modul wenn das sata heisst und nicht SATA.
<Morvin> arg, jetzt seh ich mein fehler... hab die ganze Zeit ide und sata geschrieben, wusste nicht, dass das case sensitive is.
<bekks> ... :P
<floogy> IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PT IDER Controller (rev 03)
<floogy> SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)
<floogy> So, ich muss mal raus
<Morvin> Ok, d.h. also der SATA Controller wurde erkannt, aber darüber hinaus keine Platten?
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l und dmesg bitte in einen pastebin.
<Morvin> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412747/
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l und dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Morvin> dmesg ist relativ viel
<Morvin> (und ja, sudo fdisk -l hat mir keinen Output gegeben
<Morvin> )
<jokrebel> …Platte kaputt?
<Morvin> hm, muss ich mal an nen anderen pc anschließen, mom ne weile afk, rumschrauben
<jokrebel> oder die LiveCD
<Morvin> Jo, Platte scheint hinüber zu sein
<Morvin> ok, dann weiß ich bescheid, vielen Dank an die Helfer
<Morvin> Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend
<bekks> Tja. Ohne pastebins muss man halt raten.
<rincewind> alloah, ich würde gern Java und sämtliche Programme die Java nutzen vom Rechner hauen, allerdings will mir die Paketverwaltung immer wieder Alternativen zu Java installieren, gibts da einen Trick? :D
<sdx32> rincewind: "will"? Ich fände bedenklich, würde meine Paketverwaltung ein Eigenleben entwickeln. Genaue Meldungen helfen.
<rincewind> na ich hab 2 oder 3 Programme drauf die Java nutzen und hatte die jdk/jre von Sun drauf. Jetzt hab ich beides von Sun zur deinstallation markiert worauf er mirr das openjdk 6 installiert hat. Jetzt markier ich das zu deinstallation und er bietet mir openjdk 7 zum deinstallieren an. Ich will im Endeffekt nur das Jajageschlunze und alles was davon abhängig ist runterwerfen.
<rincewind> openjdk7 zum installieren*
<v1c3> guten abend, ich will ubuntu-server und windows-server auf einer maschine laufen lassen. Was ist die beste Möglichkeit? ein OS in VM? oder beide? Xen? KVM? 
<v1c3> achja, serveraufgaben: webservices..
<dAnjou> v1c3: hat kaum ubuntu-bezug die frage
<dAnjou> v1c3: um ne virtualisierung kommste nich herum
<dAnjou> würd ich behaupten
<v1c3> ja. aber ubuntu-server kommt ja ohne xserver (, oder)? 
<dAnjou> v1c3: was auch immer der xserver mit virtualisierung oder webservices zu tun hat
<v1c3> naja, ohne xserver kann ich keinen windows-server in einer virtuellen maschine laufen lassen oder?
<dAnjou> soweit ich weiß kann windows keinen xserver nutzen
<dAnjou> in welcher art auch immer
<v1c3> ja aber soweit ich weiss, kommt der win-server immer mit grafischer oberfläche, die ich ohne Xserver auf linux nicht anzeigen kann?
<dAnjou> v1c3: lass mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehen, das gehört hier nich her.
<dreamon> Wo findet man auf der Deutschen Tastatur, in einem Englischen Ubuntu das @-Zeichen?
<dAnjou> dreamon: probier mal alt+l
<dAnjou> oder altgr+l
<dreamon> dAnjou, Leider nicht.
<Flash63> probiere Shift + 2 dreamon
<dreamon> Flash63, Danke das wars!
<dAnjou> dann war das ne mac-tastatur :P
<C_A_M> nabend
<Joschii> hi
<C_A_M> hab nen problem mit dem softwarecenter ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<C_A_M> fehlermeldung: entschuldigung....... wurde unerwartet beendet
<k1l> C_A_M: starte das mal aus einem terminal heraus und guck ob es da mehr meldungen gibt
<C_A_M> unter den einzelheiten is eine ellen lange meldung
<k1l> !nopaste > C_A_M 
<kubine> C_A_M: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<C_A_M> 2013-01-13 19:00:13,337 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - found a running software-center on dbus, reconnecting
<k1l> hast du mehrere instanzen vom softwarecenter offen?
<C_A_M> nein
<k1l> oder die updateverwaltung oder so
<C_A_M> nein
<C_A_M> wenn ich es via terminal starte scheint es zu funktionieren
<dAnjou> k1l: soweit ich das feststellen konnte, locken software-center und updatedialog nich die paketverwaltung
<k1l> dAnjou: jo, dachte auch eher es würde sich selbst locken
<C_A_M> wenn ich eine heruntergeladene .deb datei anklicke bekomme ich die fehlermeldung und auch wenn ich es übers icon starte
<k1l> achso, vlt ist das .deb fehlerhaft 
<C_A_M> hab die deb via terminal installiert bekommen ohne probleme
<Apex44> Hallo, ich möchte ein Programm mittels su - user -c "programm" starten, das Programm benötigt jedoch noch eine LD_LIBRARY_PATH Variable, die ich auf Krampf nicht schaffe zu übermitteln. Wie stelle ich dies am besten an?
<dAnjou> http://serverfault.com/a/62287/51712
<kubine> Title: sudo - How to specify roots environment variable? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<dAnjou> nichmal 2min googlen
<Apex44> danke, ich probier mal die Möglichkeiten durch
<C_A_M> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 3 nicht aktualisiert. wie kann ich mir die nicht aktualisierten anzeigen lassen?
<k1l> C_A_M: apt-get upgrade    listet die doch auf
<C_A_M> autsch, völlig übersehen. danke
<C_A_M> fehlen wieder ein zwei mützen voll schlaf :)
<C_A_M> linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<holgersson> Hi 
<C_A_M> hi
<holgersson> [OT] Hat jemand Lust an nem kleinen xonotic-match gegen ein paar User aus #archlinux.de?
<k1l> !ot > holgersson 
<kubine> holgersson: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<holgersson> gut, dann dort
<cronon> Hallo! Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 mit Unity und würde gerne die Effekte wie die wabbeligen Fenster benutzen, so wie ich es in den früheren Versionen ohne Unity konnte. Ich habe nun gelesen, dass ich dafür Compiz brauche, und habe es mir auch installiert. Allerdings habe ich keine Veränderung. Wie kann ich jetzt die Effekte von Compiz benutzen?
<TheInfinity> !ccsm > cronon
<kubine> cronon: Informationen zu ccsm finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ccsm
<cronon_> Ich habe keinen Fenstermanager mehr. Wie kann ich einen starten?
<tinyfox> z.B.  compiz --replace & disown 
<tinyfox> (auf einem Terminal / in ALT+F2) 
<dAnjou> *sigh*
<cronon_> was macht disown?
<dAnjou> cronon_: melde dich einfach neu an
<tinyfox> disown sorgt dafuer, dass der Prozess vom Elternprozess losgeloest wird und nicht stirbt, wenn Du das Terminal schliesst
<cronon_> ich habe tinyfox' befehl ausgeführt, und "[1] 16064" als Antwort erhalten. Trotzdem habe ich immer noch keine Fensterrahmen.
<cronon_> Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht wie ich mich abmelden soll, ohne Menüs.
<tinyfox> bei compiz musst Du ggf. noch einen Decorator starten, resp. fuer eine nvidia Graphikkarte noch ein bisschen etwas konfigurieren
<cronon_> Wie kann ich einen Decorator starten? Ich habe als Terminal jetzt nur das, was ich bei STRG+ALT+F2 kriege.
<dAnjou> tinyfox: ich glaub nich, dass das hilfreich is
<dAnjou> cronon_: hattest du schonmal ne funktionierende umgebung
<dAnjou> ?
<cronon_> Ja, vorhin lief alles super.
<dAnjou> und was hast du in der zwischenzeit gemacht?
<cronon_> Ich habe in einem Terminal "compiz --replace &" eingegeben, aber dann das Terminal geschlossen.
<cronon_> Seitdem habe ich keine Fensterrahmen mehr (außer dem eingebauten von Chromium, der den ja irgendwie selber verwaltet), und kann auch kein Terminal mehr mit STRG+ALT+T aufmachen.
<dAnjou> cronon_: is das das compiz --replace, das tinyfox dir gesagt hat?
<cronon_> Nein, mir fehlte ja schon der Fenstermanager, bevor ich hier geschrieben habe.
<dAnjou> okay
<dAnjou> zeitstrahl: 1. alles ging 2. ??? 3. fensterrahmen weg
<dAnjou> ich will 2. wissen
<cronon_> 2. = Ich habe in einem Terminal "compiz --replace &" eingegeben, aber dann das Terminal geschlossen.
<dAnjou> nagut
<dAnjou> dann hardcore: das musst du dir jetzt merken
<dAnjou> oder schreibs dir auf
<dAnjou> weil kopieren is nich
<cronon_> Ich schreibe mit.
<dAnjou> du gehtst per strg+alt+f6 in eine sogenannte TTY
<dAnjou> dort meldest du dich ganz normal an
<dAnjou> dann: sudo service lightdm restart
<dAnjou> sollte er dann nich von allein in den login screen springen, machst du das mit strg+alt+f7
<cronon_> Okay.
<dAnjou> cronon_: noch da?
<cronon> Hat funktioniert, danke. :)
<dAnjou> cronon: übrigens is unity als compiz plugin entstanden. das heißt, du hattest schon compiz drauf
<cronon> Aber warum kann ich dann die Effekte nicht aktivieren?
<cronon> Oh, jetzt gehen auch die Effekte.
<freshmint> clear
<freshmint> hi gibt es eine möglichkeit mit apt-get einen satz pakete inkl. Abhängigkeiten zu installieren, die Paket dann auszuprobieren und ggf die Installation wieder vollständig rückgängig zu machen?
<dAnjou> freshmint: merk dir einfach den befehl und ersetze install durch purge
<freshmint> dAnjou, wird er dann auch ALLE vom Paket abhängigen Pakete entfernen?
<dAnjou> deinstallieren ja
<dAnjou> das genau ist der sinn von apt
<dAnjou> moment, das war falsch
<dAnjou> freshmint: sorry, du musst danach noch ein apt-get autoremove machen
<dAnjou> als root
<freshmint> also erst install PAKET
<freshmint> dann purge PAKET
<freshmint> und dann autoremove
<dAnjou> genau
<musca> und hoffen, dass alle anderen Pakete perfekte Listen von Abhängigkeiten enthalten
<dAnjou> davon würde ich bei paketen aus den offiziellen quellen zu 99,89% ausgehen ;)
<musca> ja, ca.
<ppq> freshmint: am einfachsten ist es, wenn du dir schon beim installieren, wenn du nach bestätigung (J/n) gefragt wirst, die liste der neu zu installierenden pakete kopierst und abspeicherst. die kannst du dann alle (achtung: in einer zeile) an apt-get purge übergeben
<freshmint> ok ich werde es nach den tagesthemen mal ausprobieren
<moritz_89> justatest
<Moritz____> Justatestresponse 
<dAnjou> freshmint: je nach situation kann auch das testen in einer VM nich schaden
<freshmint> dAnjou, hmm eigentlich möchte ich versuchen den schrifttyp einer propritären anwendung zu ändern ich vermute es ist eine qt anwendung vielleicht ist es sinnvoller, wenn ich versuche die anwendung zunächst unter eine VM mit kubuntu zu installieren um herauszufinden ob es wirklcih daran liegt, ober ob ich sowieso nichts ändern kann
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-06
<ebrown> janus@magicstar.net
<jokrebel> ebrown: Wie meinen?
<ebrown> whos ur name
<ebrown> i mainan
<ebrown> kebele sdik bn
<ebrown> bnc for free or INDONESIA MERDEKA say (SUSILO BAMABANG YUDHOYONO)
<ebrown> hemm
<dadrc> hmhm.
<dadrc> muss mal meine skripte fixen.
<julie__> Guten Morgen, der Arbeitsflächenumschalter bei mir zeigt seit kurzem 8 Arbeitsflächen an. Wo kann ich es einstellen dass wieder nur 4 Arbeitsflächen angezeigt werden?
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall mit unity tweak
<julie__> Und wo da in unity tweak?
<stevieh> Arbeitsflächen Einstellungen
<julie__> OK, aber da kann ich die Anzahl nicht einstellen
<stevieh> doch, 2 horizontal und 2 vertikal = 2*2 = 4
<jokrebel> ist das ein Unity? 
<stevieh> :-)
<julie__> ja
<julie__> 13.10 Unity
<stevieh> also, dann ist das die Einstellung bei unity tweak...
<k1l> julie__: bist du sicher, dass du "unity tweak tool" installiert hast und dieses gerade nutzt? damit geht es, man kann die anzahl der horizontaler und vertikaler einstellen dort im menüpunkt: fensterverwaltung, arbeitsflächen einstellungen
<julie__> Ja, und das lustige ist, dass dort das richtige eingetragen ist. also 2 horizontale und 2 vertikale Arbeitsflächen
<stevieh> dann verstell es mal und schau, was passiert.
<julie__> moment
<k1l> muss schon ausloggen und wieder einloggen
<stevieh> btw. ich mag am liebsten die kombination mit compiz settings und dem skaler über alle fenster und dem desktop expo auf ecken gesetzt.
<julie__> so, die hälfte meines Problems ist gelöst :-), danke, ich habe wieder 4 Fenster. das nächste Problem ist dass ich von den 4 Fenstern nur 2 nutzen kann. Der Desktop 2 und 4 springt zu Desktop 1 bzw 3
<julie__> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich habe auf Desktop 1 eine Anwendung. Wenn ich auf Desktop 2 klicke springt er auf Desktop 1
<k1l> wenn man auf den starter klickt springt er immer auf den desktop, wo diese anwendung geöffnet ist
<k1l> wenn man eine neue instanz öffnen will klickt man mit der mittleren maus auf das symbol
<jokrebel> oder man klickt auf den Arbeitsflächenumschalter und da dann in das (leere) Fenster mit rechts klicken.
<julie__> Ich habe gar keine mittlere Maustaste. Ich will doch nur wie vorher 4 Desktops haben die ich frei belegen kann und auf die ich mit dem Arbeitsflächenumschalter springen kann
<stevieh> hehe, irgendwie hat sich mein mediathek view so eingestellt, dass es auf Desktop 3 startet, egal, wieiviele ich hab...
<julie__> das funktioniert nicht bei mir, jokrebel
<jokrebel> julie__: Mag sein dass das bei 13.10 schon wieder anders ist, dachte aber nicht. Ich schau mal ob ich hier irgendwo ein 13.10 finde.
<julie__> danke
<jokrebel> julie__: Das geht auch bei 13.10! Linksklick auf den Umschalter -> 2x2-Minidarstellung -> Rechtsklick in die Arbeitsfläche die Du nach vorne holen willst -> wechselt dorthin
<stevieh> so ist das hier.
<jokrebel> julie__: Alternativ geht auch STRG+ALT+(passende)Pfeiltaste
<jokrebel> um nach links rechts oben oder unten zu wechseln
<tuxiano> Hallo ich habe in total nerviges Problem: Mein Mauszeiger wird nicht angezeigt. Er ist er zu sehen, wenn z.B. Firefox starte. (Ich habe die Beta von 14.04 laufen, aber laut google gibt es das Problem schon seit 10.04 ...) Hat jemand eine Idee?
<tuxiano> *er zu sehen= erst zu sehen
<tuxiano> ich habe auch schon gnome fallback, openbox mit und ohne compiz probiert
<tuxiano> was auffällt ist, wenn ich die openbox-gnome session starte, wird der fenstermanager von openbox nicht mitgestartet und man kann den Mauszeiger noch sehen
<tuxiano> sobald ich openbox & ausführe, verschwindet der Mauszeiger
<tuxiano> Als Konsequenz ziehe ich daraus, dass der Window Manager das Problem verursacht
<imox1234> wie kann ich denn nen cvs server stoppen?
<imox1234> aufsetzen etc. bekomm ich hin aber stoppen xD
<stevieh> cvs? gibts das noch?
<tuxiano> exit
<tuxiano> sorry
<imox1234> jup gibt's noch :D 
<stevieh> imox1234: und /etc/init.d/cvs-server stop gibts nicht?
<imox1234> nope
<imox1234> liegt ja unter /usr/bin/cvs gibts alles möglich login add bla bla bla aber kein stop
<imox1234> echo strange
<stevieh> rausbekommen, was läuft und wie es gestartet oder gestopt wird.
<imox1234> versuch ich ja schon die ganze zeit ;) 
<imox1234> selbst google hilft mir nicht :(
<stevieh> nmap und ps helfen da, nicht google
<dasjoe> Vielleicht auhc https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/cvs-server.html
<kubine> Title: CVS Server (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> inetd. dann ists klar. service rausnehmen, inetd restarten
<imox1234> hab ich versucht
<imox1234> geht net
<imox1234> da gabs gar kein xinitd eintrag
<imox1234> es gibt noch cvsd unter /etc/init.d aber das hab ich schon lange gestoppt
<imox1234> ok egal hab einfach den CVSROOT verschoben und nu geht nichts mehr
<imox1234>  langt ja 
<imox1234> thx
<stevieh> weia. du willst hoffentlich nicht mal admin werden, im späteren leben, oder?
<imox1234> stevieh: warum nicht :D 
<imox1234> stevieh: das isn alter server wollte die Daten grad nicht löschen und wollte nur das da niemand mehr commited
<imox1234> stevieh: den server hab ich nicht aufgesetzt und hab das cvs umgezogen der server wird dann eh gelöscht komplett. also wozu unnötige Arbeit? 
<stevieh> nur zu
<Kotzmeister> Tach zusammen, ich habe mal eine frage brauche ich eigentlich unter ubuntu ein antiviren prog ?
<oktay> nein Kotzmeister nicht das ich wüsste
<jokrebel> Kotzmeister: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner aber auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV klären über dieses Thema umfangreich auf.
<kubine> Title: Sicherheitskonzepte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Kotzmeister: Sind übrigens die ersten drei Treffer beim googlen nach "ubuntu wiki vieren"
<TheInfinity> Thema Virenscanner: Scanner für Samba-Integration - Empfehlungen?
<Kotzmeister> also meine allgemein fürs system 
<TheInfinity> Kotzmeister: wenn du keinen dateiserver für windows anbietest brauchst du keinen. steht aber auch in den geposteten links.
<Kotzmeister> ich habe mit windows nichts mehr am hut  :-)
<homestone> Moin, Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Ubuntu 13.10. Seit dem 4. oder 5. Start des Systems werden mir manche system Trays (WLAN, Skype,...) oben rechts nicht mehr angezeigt. Hat da jemand eine Lösung parat?
<Mike1> guten Abend! Wie bringt man einem XUbuntu mit zwei Bildschirmen bei, neue Fenster auf dem Bildschirm zu öffnen, wo die Maus ist?
<Lucid_Lynx> Hallo, wie mache ich mir ein Hintergrundbildbild mit Text ? Welches Programm benuzte ich ? 
<stevieh> hintergrundbild mit text?
<stevieh> was fürn text?
<Lucid_Lynx> Ja, wichtig ist der Text..
<Lucid_Lynx> Meine Oma hat Geburtstag.., oder CLI commandos..
<stevieh> also dynamischen text...
<Lucid_Lynx> neee.
<stevieh> neee.
<Lucid_Lynx> fix  und stumpf... starren Text..
<stevieh> dann nimmst du ein grafikprogramm und machst ein bild. z.B. gimp
<Lucid_Lynx> danke..., wusste nicht das Gimp geeignet ist..., oder ist das nicht viel zu gross für sone kleine Aufgabe ?
<Lucid_Lynx> Openoffice -draw ?
<stevieh> kannst du auch nehmen, und dann ein png speichern....
<Lucid_Lynx> danke..
<peter35> hallo kann mir jemand helfen? mit: blkid /sda1 bekomme ich die uuid angezeigt wie kann ich diese ausgabe direkt in die fstab umleiten?
<ppq> möchtest du nicht, denn das ist keine fstab-syntax
<ppq> kopier dir einfach raus, was du brauchst
<peter35> ok danke für die info :)
<ppq> peter35: weiteres hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<homestone> Guten Abend. Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Ubuntu 13.10. Seit dem 4. oder 5. Start des Systems werden mir manche system Trays (WLAN, Skype,...) oben rechts nicht mehr angezeigt. Hat da jemand eine Lösung parat?
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits, kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem man zwei PDFs so verschmelzen kann, dass das eine "über" dem anderen liegt?
<kirnehs> abend
<sdi> guten abend alle
<sdi> hab mal eine frage 
<sdi> wo kann man im proftpd einstellen das man im clienten die ordner groesse sieht
<monatsend> hallo ich gruesse euch, ich habe wieder mal probleme mit meinem nvidia-grafiktreiber. irgendwie erkennt mein system zwei screens obwohl ich nur einen habe, und mein hauptbildschirm wird nicht angezeigt. es wird nur display-2 wird angezeigt. hier mal, was ich bis jetzt herausgefunen habe: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18121147/Screenshot%20-%2006.01.2014%20-%2019%3A18%3A03.png ich bin ueber jede hilfe dankbar
<Mike1> monatsend: wo erkennt es da zwei? Der eine ist doch eh disconnected
<Mike1> also DVI-I-0
<kirnehs> hast den 2. aber auch aktiviert?
<kirnehs> falls ja, müsste man die 2 bildschirme dann nebeneinander anordnen
<monatsend> ja genau das ist ja das problem. ich habe nur einen und er drawt nur display 2 auf diesem monitor
<Mike1> xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary?
<Mike1> da steht nämlich ein primary beim 0er das da nicht sein sollte
<Mike1> würde ich meinen
<monatsend> ok das werde ich versuchen
<Mike1> kann man vielleicht auch (permanent) in dem Nvidia Settings Ding einstellen?
<sdi> wo kann man im proftpd einstellen das man im clienten die ordner groesse sieht kann mir da jemand vllt helfen
<kirnehs> sdi, das scheint recht anwendungsspezifisch zu sein
<kirnehs> beackere mal wieter die datenkrake vllt ist das auch nützlich/besser als nur hier zu warten :)
<sdi> mit welchen ftp server waere das einfacher vsftp ?
<kirnehs> mike1 also du kannst keinen 2. monitor auswählen in den xrandr optionen?
<Mike1> kirnehs: monatsend meinst du. Und er hat nur einen
<kirnehs> monatsend, hast du vllt 2 kabel an der grafikkarte?
<kirnehs> fragen schadet ja nich
<Mike1> die Kabel selbst machen ja noch nichts. Aber apropos Kabel: Vielleicht einfach mal den anderen Ausgang probieren der dann wohl DVI-I-0 ist und alles ist gut?
<monatsend> ok mist das hat nicht geklappt
<kirnehs> Mike1, wups, jetzt hat es erst geklickt. sorry.
<Mike1> monatsend: andere Idee: Einfach mal den Bildschirm am anderen Ausgang an der Grafikkarte probieren? Der sollte doch DVI-I-0 sein und alles wird gut
<sdi> kann mir da niemand helfen oder tipp geben
<homestone> n'abend, Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Fehlermeldungen auszulesen? Bekomme die Fehlermeldung: "Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt" Ich würde nur gerne Wissen welche den ein Problem hat...
<Mike1> homestone: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade die Antwort ganz unten?
<kubine> Title: crash - Getting "System program problem detected" pops up regularly after upgrade - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Mike1> oder einfach das blöde apport deinstallieren, das nervt eh nur ;)
<jokrebel> Mike1: Klar. Ist ja auch nur das Tool welches den Entwicklern hilft Fehler auszumerzen; super Idee :-/
<homestone> Ich probiers mal aus. Danke
<Mike1> jokrebel: nur das kein normaler User auf den Report-Button klickt *behaupt*
<monatsend> leider funktioniert das alles nicht. und gibt es nicht die xorg.conf  in der ich permanent solche einstellungen machen kann?
<monatsend> oder stehen die jetzt im 13.10 ubuntu wo anders?
<Mike1> monatsend: was sagt denn xrandr nach dem xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary?
<jokrebel> monatsend: Der Nvidia-Treiber hat ein eignes Konfigurationstool
<monatsend> er macht den richtigen dann schon zum primary, jedoch keine sichtbare aenderung und nach dem reboot ist wieder die DVI-I-0 der primary display
<monatsend> und in den nvidiasettings kann man so gut wie gar nichts der gleichen einstellen 
<monatsend> zumindest finde ich nichts in die richtung
<monatsend> also in den settings wird auch nur ein monitor gefunden. das ist ja schon mal gut 
<monatsend> der heisst horst-ubuntu:0.1 
<monatsend> kann ich mit X meine aktiven dispalys anzeigen lassen?
<monatsend> ich hol mir mal die nvidea drivers von dem xorg-edgers ppa. 
<kirnehs> monatsend, ich weiß leider nicht was genau du damit meinst, mit "X" was anzeigen zu lassen
<MeraX> Moin, ich suche ne möglichkeit per shellbefehl in precise den Lockscreen nach dem Standby zu aktivieren und deaktivieren. Weiß da jemand was drüber?
<ppq> MeraX: so lockst du per befehl den screen: gnome-screensaver-command -l
<Mike1> und für unlock einfach den gnome-screensaver killen?
<ppq> MeraX: dass er nach dem aufwachen gelockt ist, kann man irgendwie mit gconf einstellen
<k1l_> da gibts doch ein setting in den systemeinstellungen
<ppq> strg+alt+l lockt ihn auch, les ich grad
<MeraX> ppq: in gconf gab es mal apps/gnome-power-manage/lock, aber das gibts nicht mehr
<MeraX> ich will nicht den lock direkt einschalten, sondern nur die einstellung bezüglich standby ändern
<ppq> ungetestet: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend 'true'
<MeraX> ppq: org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend sieht viel versprechend aus. der schlüssel springt welchsel von true zu flase, wenn ich das entsprechend übers normale gui einstelle, ich werds damit testen
<monatsend_> hmm ich krieg die kriese! kann jemand was mit dem xorg.0.log file was anfangen sorry ich kann mir da nicht helfen http://paste.ubuntu.com/6705047/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MeraX> brb
<MeraX> ppq, k1l_: danke für eure Hilfe!
<maze-m> hi. spielt jemand von euch seine blurays über vlc und libaacs ab?
<maze-m> ich hab das so wie hier erklärt eingerichtet, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht ---> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140080/playing-blu-ray-using-vlc
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Playing Blu-ray using VLC - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> maze-m: makemkv
<maze-m> ppq: hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber da bekomm ich die Sprache nicht umgestellt
<ppq> da kann man doch beliebige tonspuren auswählen
<maze-m> hab mir die Batman Triologie geholt und wollte The Dark Night Rises gucken.... Sobald ich aber die Tonspur umgestellt habe, hatte ich zwar ein Bild, allerdings keinen Ton dazu 
<maze-m> hatte halt nur die englische Tonspur
<maze-m> aber ich seh auch gerade, dass ich die 1.8.3 von makemkv drauf hab..... wie kann ich denn am schnellsten auf die 1.8.7 updaten?
<ppq> man muss es neu installieren
<maze-m> Also einfach so, wie hier beschrieben nochmal drüber installieren? --> http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=224
<kubine> Title: www.makemkv.com View topic - MakeMKV 1.8.7 for Linux is available (at www.makemkv.com)
<ppq> ja
<maze-m> ppq: super, vielen dank
<maze-m> Hmm.... also nach dem Update funktioniert der Wechsel der Tonspur irgendwie nicht wirklich
<maze-m> der stream ist eben abgebrochen :/
<maze-m> also wenn ich die Tonspur wechsel, läuft der Film manchmal ohne Ton weiter oder er bricht ganz ab.... 
<maze-m> aber ich seh auch gerade, dass xbmc mir manche Tonspuren als 0.0 Sound anzeigt!?
<maze-m> Kann ich denn in MakeMKV ne Tonspur explizit zuweisen?
<ppq> maze-m: mach dir mit makemkv eine mkv, dann sollte es keine probleme geben
<ppq> eine sicherheitskopie auf dem rechner zu haben ist sowieso empfehlenswert
<maze-m> ppq: Aber wieso läuft das denn nicht so?
<ppq> keine ahnung, die streaming funktion nutze ich nicht
<maze-m> ppq: machst'de von allen BluRays mkvs?
<ppq> jo
<maze-m> ppq: okay :).... wie erstell ich denn am schnellsten ne mkv?
<ppq> lass mich überlegen
<ppq> makemkv? ;)
<maze-m> ppq: ja, also muss ich da einfach nur sagen "backup" und er erstellt mir direkt ne mkv?
<ppq> ja
<maze-m> ppq: krass :)
<maze-m> ppq: okay, ich mach' das mal :D
<ppq> dazu ist das programm halt gedacht
<maze-m> vielen dank dir
<ppq> jo, viel erfolg
<maze-m> ppq: danke :). das dauert ja doch ne relativ lange zeit :)
<xubuntu135> Knoblauch?
<xubuntu135> Siebenstein!
<xubuntu135> Ich finde es eine tolle Idee das man bei XUbuntu während der Installation im IRC chatten kann.
<xubuntu135> Weniger toll finde ich, das wenn man bei der Installation angibt keine Updates oÄ. herunterzuladen oder zu Installieren andauernd irgendwelche Sachen runtergeladen werden.
<xubuntu135> Ja, so ist das.
<xubuntu135> BiBär
<Fuchs> ¿
<KING_LEE> guten abend ich habe eine frage zur vpn verbindung mit dem paket vpnc unter ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<KING_LEE> ich hatte in 12.10. 32bit das paket installiert und konnte problemlos eine verbindeung erstellen, jetzt kommt mir im gnome menü kein eintrag mehr
<playx> nabend.
<playx> also ich hab da ein kleines problem, vielleicht kann mir hier ja wer helfen. mein dvd laufwerk hat wohl probleme wenn ich den sata port wo es dran hängt als ahci betreibe, denn das verzägert den boot um gut 2 minuten und beim brennen hab ich auch oft probleme. wenn ich den port als ide laufen lasse hängt sich der rechner beim booten auf. wenn ich aber ne dvd drinnen habe bootet er auch als ide wunderbar. wenn ich das laufwerk abklemm
<playx> e auert der boot nur paar sekunden. was könnte es sein?
<Rochvellon> auf die schnelle würde ich auf ein defektes dvd-laufwerk tippen, playx 
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-07
<playx> http://pastebin.com/cb8RLwPb
<kubine> Title: [ 34.030619] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<playx> ich denke die meldungen für ata5 sind die, die das dvd laufwerk betreffen
<Kotzmeister> Moin , sagt mal ist gomme bei ubuntu 12.4LTS standart ?
<koegs_> Kotzmeister: gomme?
<petra> Hallo, gibt es so einen Chat auch für LibreOffice?
<dadrc> Es gibt #libreoffice, jo
<k1l_> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/ nennt: #libreoffice
<kubine> Title: Get Help » LibreOffice (at www.libreoffice.org)
<petra> danke
<Kotzmeister> moin , einer da ? 
<k1l_> !frag > Kotzmeister 
<kubine> Kotzmeister: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Kotzmeister> ok , aber hat sich grade von selber erledigt
<Kotzmeister> thx
<jules12345> kann mir jemand mit ubuntu 13.10 und den mit einem humax hd nano aufgenommenen daten helfen
<jules12345> laut internet nimmt der humax im ext3 format auf, leider werden auf dem rechner nichtmals die ordner richtig angezeigt
<petra> Hallo, unter Ubuntu konnte ich eine Datei immer ganz einfach ausführbar machen, indem ich bei eigenschaften den entsprechende Haken gesetzt habe. Unter Xubuntu habe ich diese möglichkeit leider nicht mehr:-( hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das ohne shell hinbekommen könnte?
<k1l_> jules12345: dmesg angucken was da passiert, wenn du die usb platte anteckst
<k1l_> petra: am einfachsten wohl mit "chmod +x datei.endung" im terminal
<k1l_> k.a. ob thunar da eine klick option für hat
<jules12345> k1Lĺ_ sorry bin ganz neu, was soll ich machen?
<k1l_> die ausgabe von "dmesg" im terminal in einen nopaste service packen
<petra> ok, ich probiere es mal danke
<k1l_> !paste > jules12345 
<kubine> jules12345: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Robert44> Hallo alle zusammen . Weiss jemand wie ich per java auf meinen VNC server der unter ubuntu 12.04 lts läuft, zugreifen kann. Komme da gar nicht mit klar.
<jules12345> also die platte wird ja erkannt und ich komme auch in den ordner videos, aber darin sind 3 ordner (die ich am receiver erstellt habe) und die werden nicht als ordner angezeigt sondern mit einem weißen symbol wir ein dokument
<jules12345> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/28/01/6258537-Bildschirmfoto_vom_2014-01-07_120926.png
<bunyip> petra: willst du eigene scripte ausführbar machen? mit thunar geht das auch, rechte maustaste/eigenschaften/berechtigungen
<petra> hi, nein es geht um eine java datei. also .jar
<petra> ging allerdings mit dem Befehl auf der shell auch ganz gut (bequemer finde ich es allerdings mit dem Haken...)
<petra> ähm, was müsste ich bei den Berechtigungen denn ändern?
<k1l_> ausführbar
<bunyip> petra: alles was sinn macht, kann man wie o.g. auch mit thunar machen, bei einer simplen textdatei zeigt thunar diese option erst garnicht an.
<Cliff123> ich starte java dateien immer über: java -jar datei.jar
<petra> bei  *.jar wird mir "ausführbar" leider nicht angeboten...
<bunyip> petra: dann gehe mal auf .xsession zum schauen, aber chmod +x ist besser, das kannst du immer nutzen, wenn dein desktop nicht startet oder du mal mit server zu tun hast.
<bunyip> bei *.jar bietet thunar "hier entpacken" an, so ein archiv will man ausführbar machen?
<petra> nein, wenn ich *.jar mit OpenDJK Java 6 Runtime öffnen möchte, dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht ausführbar ist. Deshalb will ich *.jar ausführbar machen
<petra>  mit "chmod +x datei.endung" im terminal, geht das auch wunderbar -ist aber unbequem, außerdem habe ich immer große Probleme mir solche Befehle zu merken, besser finde ich dann immer ein selbsterklärendes Gui
<MasterOfDisaster> petra: und das jar ist sicher auch ausführbar? nicht alle jars müssen das sein...
<petra> ja, ich habe es ja mit dem Befehl   "chmod +x datei.endung" im terminal hin bekommen, aber leider bietet mir Thunar keinen Haken "ausführbar" an :-(
<LetoThe2nd> petra: das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine designentscheidung von thunar, ob der das anbietet oder nicht. im zweifelsfall kannst du dir ja auch einen anderen dateimanager holen (z.b. nautilus)
<petra> ja, das ist eine super Idee. Benutzt ihr auch nautilus?
<MasterOfDisaster> nachdem das java zeugs das ich so benutz ohnehin shellscripte zum starten liefert, ist mir der dateimanager ziemlich wurscht.
<petra> dann frage ich mal anders: welchen Dateimanager benutzt Du denn so?
<bunyip> also ich finde kein einziges jar was ein +x hätte auf meinem system
<bunyip> ich nutze wenn dann den midnight commander
<petra> ok, ich habe jetzt auch nautilus installiert und werde damit sicherlich ganz gut zu recht kommen. Also Danke erstmal
<MasterOfDisaster> <-- dolphin
<akuusagi> hallo, da ich schon mehrfach gehört und gelesen habe pureftpd wäre betagt und es gäbe bessere alternativen, hier mal die frage; ich suche einen ftp-server mit utf-support und userverwaltung per mysql db. 
<akuusagi> was wäre zu empfehlen?
<dadrc> vsftpd
<akuusagi> dadrc: vsftpd schreibt auch dateinamen in utf8 in die logs? (japanisch)
<dadrc> Kann ich jetzt nicht aus Erfahrung sagen, aber so generell hat es kompletten utf8-Support.
<dadrc> Würd ich also mal von ausgehen.
<sonotos> zur not ausprobieren
<akuusagi> das wäre zu pureftpd ein enormer vorteil
<sonotos> proftpd hatte ich mal an ner mysql
<sonotos> proftpd
<misdirect> hi. ich habe unter ubuntu 13.10 das problem, dass meine festplatte andauernd "parkt", besonders im batteriebetrieb. mit "hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda" ist das problem behoben. wie macht man diese änderung permanent? wenn ich das ladekabel ein- und wieder ausstecke geht das geklicke wieder los
<rhagu> hi, Ich bin gerade dabei einen alten mac mini wieder zum laufen zu kriegen und würde gerne ubuntu 12.04 darauf installieren, angeblich kann es mit efi umgehen, stimmt das, oder brauche ich eine besondere version?
<dasjoe> Die 64-Bit-Versionen ab Ubuntu 12.04.2 können sicher via EFI booten, einfach mal ausprobieren? :)
<rhagu> jo danke, meine Inet Verbindung is leider seeeeehr lahm, deswegen frage ich immer vor dem download :-D
<k1l_> für mac gibts extra versionen
<k1l_> !mac > rhagu 
<k1l_> !apple_computer > rhagu 
<kubine> rhagu: Informationen zu Apple_Computer finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer
<dasjoe> Für PowerPCs, jau. rhagu, welchen Mac Mini hast du? Ist das noch einer mit PowerPC-CPU von 2005?
<rhagu> ne hat schon ne intel cpu
<leszek> hi
<talrasha> hi!
<talrasha> *wink*
<lugi> :-D
<BlackMage> nachdem ich mich in Kubuntu eingeloggt habe erscheint "System program problem detected"
<BlackMage> wie kann ich herausfinden welches Programm diese Probleme verursacht?
<lugi> hi
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Da ist doch dann bestimmt auch noch was wie "melden" - "details" oder so
<pc-world> Ich nutze das xorg-edgers PPA für den nvidia-Treiber. Seit ein paar Tagen will er nun bei dist-upgrade "bumblebee" sowie einige andere Pakete installieren. Wieso das? Ich habe nur eine Grafikkarte und will mir jetzt nicht noch mit Bumblebee etwas kaputtmachen. apt-get dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/6L40wSgS (sind leider noch ein paar andere Upgrades dabei)
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ja, genau
<BlackMage> ich hab das Gefühl das liegt an y-ppa-manager
<BlackMage> aber ich habe das Paket schon reinstalliert und ich hoffe jetzt kommt die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Dann geh doch da mal drauf, dann siehst Du auch was den Fehler verursacht.
<jokrebel> re... oder de...? Was versprichst Du Dir von einer re…installation? Und warum gehst Du dem nicht näher auf den Grund _wer_ die Meldung verursacht, anstatt Dich auf Dein "Gefühl" zu verlassen?
<jokrebel> *seufz* …wenn der nur mal ein _bisschen- Geduld hätte.
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> ich versuch gerade hiermit, makemkv mit vlc zu verheiraten ---> http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7009
<kubine> Title: www.makemkv.com View topic - Direct Blu-ray playback with VLC (at www.makemkv.com)
<maze-m> wenn ich jedoch "sudo apt-get remove libaacs0" mache, will er mir auch xbmc entfernen. kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ich hab y-ppa-manager deinstalliert und wieder installiert und jetzt kommt die Meldung nicht mehr; also danke für garnichts ;)
<jokrebel> [20:11] <jokrebel> re... oder de...? Was versprichst Du Dir von einer re…installation? Und warum gehst Du dem nicht näher auf den Grund _wer_ die Meldung verursacht, anstatt Dich auf Dein "Gefühl" zu verlassen?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: und : [20:12] <jokrebel> *seufz* …wenn der nur mal ein _bisschen- Geduld hätte.
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Keine Ursache, dass ich immer wieder drauf reinfalle mir Gedank wegen Deinen Problemen zu machen …
<pc-world> "apt-get --no-install-recommends dist-upgrade" scheint das Problem zumindest für ein Einmaliges Upgrade zu lösen, mal schauen, ob der beim nächsten Mal wieder Bumblebee installieren will
<BlackMage> jokrebel: re-installation hat doch funktioniert und außerdem entschuldige ich mich das ich dein Hirnschmalz verschwendet habe. wird bestimmt nicht wieder vorkommen
<jokrebel> [komentar gelöscht]
<maze-m> Hat jemand von euch denn MakeMKV mit VLC am laufen?
<ppq> maze-m: du kannst mit equivs ein dummy-paket libaacs0 erstellen und installieren
<ppq> die version einfach höher setzen als die des echten, dann kannst du es als update installieren
<maze-m> ppq: wie mach ich das denn genau?
<maze-m> ppq: weißt du denn, ob ich darüber mir dann direkt den Stream angucken kann?
<maze-m> ppq: ah, seh schon. --> http://www.unixwerk.de/linux/debian/equivs.html
<kubine> Title: unixwerk: Einrichten eines "T-Sinus 130 data" USB Netzwerkadapters unter Debian GNU/Linux (at www.unixwerk.de)
<ppq> maze-m: wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kannst du dann mit vlc direkt die blu-ray gucken ohne makemkv starten zu müssen
<maze-m> ppq: meinst du, wenn du nach dem link gehst? ---> http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7009
<kubine> Title: www.makemkv.com View topic - Direct Blu-ray playback with VLC (at www.makemkv.com)
<maze-m> Hmm.... erstell ich dann mit equivs ne datei libaacs0.ctl?
<ppq> ...
<ppq> equivs erstellt pakete, keine dateien
<ppq> xbmc hat als abhängigkeit ein paket, keine datei
<maze-m> ppq: okay, aber ich erstell ja erstmal ein template, sprich die *.ctl .... und daraus erzeugt er dann ein paket?
<ppq> du musst da gar nichts groß ändern
<ppq> equivs-control libaacs0
<ppq> dann in der entstandenen datei noch die version anüassen und bauen lassen
<ppq> aber lies doch bitte selbst, das ist auf hunderttausend seiten bestens dokumentiert
<maze-m> ppq: okay, vielen dank dir erstmal
<maze-m> ppq: noch eine frage. was geb ich da denn bei Section, Priority, Standards-Version, Package und Provides an? also wo bekomm ich die Angaben her?
<ppq> alles egal
<ppq> nur paketname und version sind wichtig
<maze-m> ppq: okay, dann reicht's ja wenn ich bei paketname libaacs0 und bei version 0.7.0 eintrage
<ppq> mach die version besser schön hoch
<ppq> damit bei zukünftigen libaacs0-updates das dummy-paket nicht ersetzt wird
<ppq> auf 23 oder so
<maze-m> ppq: okay :).... aber da muss ich dann auch 0.23.0 z.b. hinschreiben, oder?
<ppq> nö
<maze-m> geht er da nicht nach ner bestimmten syntax vor? ich mein, woher checkt er denn, dass er jetzt die höhere version installieren soll?
<ppq> 23 ist größer als 0.irgendwas
<ppq> höhere zahlen werden logischerweise bevorzugt
<ppq> bzw. buchstaben, die weiter hinten im alphabet sind. bei den zeichen gibt es eine bestimmte reihenfolge, aber die tut hier nix zur sache
<maze-m> okay, dann setz ich da einfach mal ne 23 ein
<ppq> genau
<maze-m> okay, das sieht jetzt nach der installation mit dpkg -i so aus ---> http://nopaste.info/a87f94c88f.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<ppq> die version ist auf 1.0
<ppq> aber macht nichts
<ppq> wird wohl reichen
<ppq> was auch immer du da geändert hast..
<zylon> hi
<zylon> weiß jemand wie ich das automatische scannen von printern in cups abstelle? (xubuntu 13.10)
<xperia> hallo. ich probiere seit diverser Zeit nun Mailman auf meinem Ubuntu Server zum Laufen zu bringen. Habe es wie gewohn mittels apt-get installiert. die webseite mit dem registrieren funktionier auch. einzig bei der verifizierung/confirm bekomme ich Zugriffs Fehlermeldungen wie AH00037: Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/ obwohl ich...
<xperia> ...Symlinks Follow in Apache aktiviert habe ... weiss jemand wie ich mailman zum Laufen auf ubuntu bringe ?
<bekks> Nur weil dein Apache Symlinks versteht, heisst das nicht, dass Mailman das unterstützt.
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-08
<LupusE> g'morgen
<petra> Hallo, ich habe es gaaaanz alleine geschafft meinen Samsung Drucker als Netzwerrkdrucker zu installieren. Jetzt würde ich gerne einen Beitrag darüber im Wiki verfassen - nur wo??? Wäre das dafür die richtige Rubrik?: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker
<kubine> Title: Samsung-Laserdrucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Sieht richtig aus, aber am Besten müssten es die Leute in #ubuntuusers wissen 
<dadrc> Die kümmern sich um das Wiki
<petra> ok, dann frag ich da mal
<dimsen> Hi leute. 
<xubuntu599> Hi
<dimsen> Ich bräuchte was unterstützung mit einer 2 TB festplatte .. 
<xubuntu599> Sorry, da kann ich nicht helfen..
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<dimsen> Ich habe mir eine 2 TB Toshiba gekauft .. und wollte darauf das System (Ubuntu 13.04) installieren .. 
<dimsen> bekomme aber immer die Meldung => 
<dimsen> Jan  2 12:11:34 MyComputeName kernel: [  398.336865] ata4.01: configured for UDMA/133 Jan  2 12:11:34 MyComputeName kernel: [  398.336912] ata4: EH complete Jan  2 12:11:37 MyComputeName kernel: [  401.231967] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 Jan  2 12:11:37 MyComputeName kernel: [  401.231972] ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x66 Jan  2 12:11:37 MyComputeName kernel: [  401.231975] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
<dadrc> Klingt erstmal so, als hättest du eine kaputte Platte oder einen kaputten Festplattencontroller
<dimsen> Das ganze kann ich mehr oder minder ausschließen .. Hatte bisher eine 750er Platte und eine 1000er Platte an dem System laufen .. und läuft auch jetzt noch einwandfrei 
<dadrc> Und wie schließt das aus, dass die Platte kaputt ist?
<dimsen> habe auch schon die SATA Kabel getauscht 
<dimsen> und die Platte hatte ich ebenfalls schon getauscht
<dimsen> Sprich ich hatte eine neue gekauft ende dez. 2013 .. die hatte die selben Fehler .. bin damit zum Händler und der hat die getauscht gegen eine NagelNeue ..
<dadrc> Komisch
<dimsen> Ich poste hier mal ein Paar PasteBins .. einen Augeblick 
<dadrc> Hast du die Platte mal an einem anderen Port ausprobiert?
<dimsen> System => http://pastebin.com/1z19UC20
<kubine> Title: Linux MyComputeName 3.8.0-34-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 18:00:10 UTC 2013 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dimsen> Das Mainboard => http://pastebin.com/U0VFfYHZ
<kubine> Title: processor : 1 vendor_id : GenuineIntel cpu family : 6 model : 23 model name - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dimsen> bzw. die CPU
<dimsen> sorry
<dimsen> sudo parted -l  bringt folgendes ergebniss: http://pastebin.com/BiLcPjzM
<kubine> Title: Modell: ATA ST31000528AS (scsi) Festplatte /dev/sda: 1000GB Sektorgröße (l - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dimsen> sudo lsblk -o NAME,UUID,FSTYPE,SIZE,LABEL,MOUNTPOINT bringt:  http://pastebin.com/t9zr1Ty4
<kubine> Title: NAME UUID - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dimsen>  cat /var/log/syslog => http://pastebin.com/PhzzQBff
<kubine> Title: Jan 2 12:11:34 MyComputeName kernel: [ 398.336865] ata4.01: configured for UDM - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dimsen> und ein ausführlicher SmartCTL http://pastebin.com/y3e1RpZ9
<kubine> Title: === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION === SMART overall-health self-assessment t - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dimsen> Und ja .. ich habe alle Ports auf dem Board einmal durch getestet
<dadrc> Dann bin ich erstmal überfragt.
<dimsen> Was seltsamer weise funtioniert .. ist das man Win7 easy auf der Platte installieren kann .. und auch auf genau demselben Board .. 
<petra> Hallo Leute! Das ist strange: ich öffne eine LibreOffice Impress Datei. Anschließend speichere ich die gleiche Datei unter anderem Namen ab. Und siehe da: nach dem Speichern verschwinden einige Bilder aus meiner Präsentation :-(  Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das kommt und was man dagegen tuen könnte?
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, was für eine Gerätedatei ist verantwortlich um einen Laptop zum piepsen zu bringen ? (beep-Befehl)
<firetux2> hi
<firetux2> kann mir jemand beim Einrichten vom ISPConfig3 helfen?
<firetux2> ich habe im ISPConfig 3.0.5.3 das Phaenomen, dass ich zwar CLients, DNS etc konfigurieren kann,aber wenn ich auf den Tab Email klicke, laedt er das nicht. Er laedt nur den linken frame und der mittlere bleibt so wie er war. Wenn ich auf einen link in dem linken frame klicke bspw. domain passiert ebenfalls nichts. hat das jemand schonmal gehabt?
<TheInfinity> firetux2: schau in die logs was da los ist. :)
<firetux2> haha ;-)
<TheInfinity> firetux2: wieso haha? vermutlich wirft da irgendwas einen 500er oder etwas dergleichen, das sollte also rausfindbar sein.
<firetux2> ich meinte nur haha, weil ich seit ner stunde logs lese ;-)
<firetux2> meinst du ein bestimmtes?
<TheInfinity> ich kenn den aufbau von ispconfig nicht, daher kA. ich würd aber versuchen den request den das webinterface absendet nachzuverfolgen.
<TheInfinity> also genaue url rausfinden, schauen was das generiert, schauen mit welchem ergebnis, script anschauen, … etc.
<firetux2> okay, mal gucken ob ich damit weiter komme
<firetux2> danke
<mezzobob> Kennt einer einen guten Channel wo über Frauen gequetscht wird?
<TheInfinity> mezzobob: wenn überhaupt dann im offtopic channel. und definitiv nicht im support. :)
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, welche Gerätedatei ist verantwortlich um einen Laptop zum piepsen zu bringen ? Bei `beep /dev/audio´ bleibt alles stumm..
<TheInfinity> ist pcspkr geladen=?
<k1l> äh, beep funktioniert doch eh anders?
<TheInfinity> yep, nach /dev/audio umleiten dürfte nix bringen.
<TheInfinity> Lucid_Lynx: hast das mal durchgelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundausgabe_Systemlautsprecher ?
<kubine> Title: Soundausgabe Systemlautsprecher › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> oder mal in die manpage gucken was man da eigentlich machen will
<Lucid_Lynx> danke für den Hinweis.., werds mal probieren..
<TheInfinity> Lucid_Lynx: no prob. Nächstes mal selbst googlen? Was anderes habe ich nämlich auch nicht gemacht. ;)
<TheInfinity> Lucid_Lynx: Support bitte hier. Und: googlen sollte man immer erst mal. Oder eben im Wiki nachschauen. Im Wiki nach beep Suchen hätte es ja auch getan.
<Lucid_Lynx> beep works now.., but i wonder why `printf \a´ does not produceses a beep on the pcspeaker, but keeps silent instead..
<koegs> Lucid_Lynx: wir reden hier immer noch deutsch
<Lucid_Lynx> hmm.. Hochdeutsch ist doch offizielle Amtssprache Deutschlands..., habs vergessen; hat hier wer erfahrung mit der Verwendung von remind (cli-prog)?
<k1l> Lucid_Lynx: wenn es dir nicht passt hier deutsch zu sprechen kannst du auch gerne in #ubuntu auf englisch fragen
<k1l> zu remind sollte man wohl in das remind wiki gucken: http://www.roaringpenguin.com/wiki/index.php/Remind
<kubine> Title: Remind - Roaring Penguin (at www.roaringpenguin.com)
<Lucid_Lynx> kil Was los ? angepisst ?
<k1l> deine ständigen patzigen kommentare sind unangebracht, ja
<Lucid_Lynx> danke, für die Links, aber patzig sind die welchen die vergessen haben, tribut für wahres zu zahlen..
<petra> Hallo, bei mir tritt ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem auf: ich habe Dateien auf meiner Datenplatte. Die kann ich auch durch einen Doppelklick öffnen. Wenn ich versuche sie zu kopieren, dann bekomme ich die Meldung "«: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" sie ist aber doch da!
<petra> und es wird immer verrückter: wenn ich die Datei in einen Dropboxordner von der Datenplatte kopieren will, dann kommt die Meldung  "«: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" - auf meinen Desktop kann ich die Datei aber kopieren und von dort kann ich sie auch in die Dropbox kopieren. Weiß jemand, was da nicht stimmt?
<PBeck> petra: mach mal ls -l ~/Desktop und schau was die datei für rechte hat und wem sie gehört
<PBeck> bzw. eher auf der datenplatte
<petra> -rwxr-xr-x 1 petra root 422   kommt da raus
<Rochvellon> der ordner gehört der gruppe root. normalerweise sollte deine gruppe standardmäßig petra, wie dein nutzername, heißen
<petra> ok, wie könnte die Rechte komplett ändern und gleich schalten?
<PBeck> petra: mit was für einem dateisystem ist die platte formatiert?
<petra> ext3 oder ext4
<PBeck> petra: mit chgrp auf die ganze platte
<PBeck> allerdings die richtige
<PBeck> petra: oder mal rechtsklick auf das dateisystem machen
<PBeck> im nautilus 
<PBeck> (bin mir nur nicht sicher ob nautilus, dann nach den rechts fragt)
<PBeck> *rechten
<Rochvellon> also die gruppe wird mittels chgrp ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chgrp ) geändert
<kubine> Title: chgrp › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<petra> ich sehe gerade, dass ich auch eine NTFS Platte habe. ist das ein Problem?
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/NTFS-3G <= rechtemäßig ist das wohl ein bisschen umständlicher?
<kubine> Title: NTFS-3G › Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<petra> "NTFS erfordert dies die Mount-Option permissions (ist standardmäßig nicht gesetzt)." - wie könnte ich unter NTFS also die Dateien meiner Gruppe zuordnen?
<petra> oh verdammt, ich glaube nicht, dass ich das hinbekomme :(
<Rochvellon> wenn die platte nicht gerade statisch in der fstab eingerichtet ist, kannst du mit dem gnome-disk-utility (Bezeichnung im Programmenü: Laufwerke) die einbindungsvariablen für das laufwerk einstellen.
<Rochvellon> ist, glaube ich, auch bereits standardmäßig installiert
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/NTFS-3G#Rechte-auf-externen-Partitionen <= Rochvellon ist das die standardlösung?
<kubine> Title: NTFS-3G › Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> also mit der datei usermapping?
<PBeck> bin bisher noch nicht in die verlegenheit gekommen mit nfts partitionen zu hantieren
<Rochvellon> öhm, keine ahnung, mit ntfs habe ich, seit ich linux verwende, nicht mehr viel gemacht, PBeck :)
<PBeck> mit lese rechten sollte doch kopieren keine probleme machen Rochvellon ?
<petra> ok, ich kann ja erstmal damit anfangen die Rechte für meine Datenplatten zu ändern, die scheinen ext 3 zu sein
<Rochvellon> PBeck: ich vermute, dass die obige fehlermeldung darauf beruht, dass der letzte zugriff auf die datei gespeichert werden soll, es jedoch nicht kann, da die rechte für schreiben nicht gesetzt sind
<petra> ja, das ist richtig, ich darf nur lesen
<PBeck> Rochvellon: ok
<GNABBBbB> Hoi, weiß einer was genau ich für Rygel in der Firewall freigeben muss?
<BlackMage> GNABBBbB: was für eine "Rygel" und wofür?
<simon-saint> Guten Abend.
<bullgard4> Saint-Simon kannte ich ja schon.
<jokrebel_> simon-saint: hi
<simon-saint> Hi. Kanntest Du schon?
<simon-saint> Ist doch ein allerweltsname... :-)
<jokrebel_> !ot > simon-saint
<GNABBBbB> BlackMage: Das UPNP Tool das zum Standard-Desktop gehört Pulseaudio benötigt um die Audiogeräte als DLNA Mediarenderer verfügbar zu machen.
<kubine> simon-saint: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel_> simon-saint: Wenn Du eine Ubuntu-Support-Frage hast; stell sie einfach.
<simon-saint> Okay. Es hat sich nur die letzten knapp 10 Minuten hier nichts getan, deswegen.
<simon-saint> Also, ich hab Probleme mit Bluetooth unter 12.04. Bin ich hier richtig?
<Leonie> tet
<jokrebel_> simon-saint: Wenn Du ein aktuelles Ubuntu dafür benutzt - ja ;-)
<k1l> simon-saint: jo, gib am besten soviel infos wie du hast, dann kann man gucken ob jemand die lösung kennt
<simon-saint> LTS zählt nicht? Und wenn alles über 12.10 hinaus auf meinem Laptop gar nicht geht?
<jokrebel_> doch
<simon-saint> Danke. :-)
<simon-saint> Ich hab verschiedene Bash Aufrufe. In die pastebin?
<jokrebel_> simon-saint: LTS 12.04 ist noch supportet - also leg los
<jokrebel_> !pasten > simon-saint
<kubine> simon-saint: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<simon-saint> Also, das Problem ist, das ich den Adapter nicht aktiviert oder deaktiviert bekomme. Der Power-Status (nach LED zu urteilen) ändert sich einfach nicht.
<simon-saint> [paste:417437:Bluetooth off]
<bekks> simon-saint: Wenn du uns die URL gibst, könnten wir sie uns angucken :)
<simon-saint> Hach ist das aufregend, das hab ich noch nie gemacht... :-D
<simon-saint> Oben stand "das hier kannst Du..." Egal. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417437/
<kubine> Title: Bluetooth off › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<simon-saint> Und zum Vergleich das Nachher zum Vorher: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417442/
<kubine> Title: Bluetooth on › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<simon-saint> Am Anfang dachte ich an einen fehlenden Treiber, falsche Bibliothek, etc. In dutzenden Forenbeiträgen, usw. habe ich keine Hilfe gefunden, nur noch weitere Bash Befehle und Versuche.
<simon-saint> Immer wieder hab ich gelesen "Installiere Windows, dann geht das".
<simon-saint> Ich dachte: So ein blödsinn - wenn ich Windows dafür brauche, ähm, nee, darüber will ich gar nicht erst nachdenken.
<simon-saint> Aber: Ja, unter Windows lässt sich der Adapter ein- und ausschalten - je nachdem was zuvor unter Windows eingestellt wurde, ändern sich auch die Ausgaben im Bash.
<bekks> Ja, das ist normal.
<bekks> Kommt sehr häufig vor.
<simon-saint> Das man Windows braucht um ein Hardware-setting vorzunehmen?
<bekks> Ja. Das hatd er Hersteller sehr schön gemacht, dass sich bestimmte Dinge nur unter Windows einstellen lassen.
<simon-saint> Ha. Also sind da Broadcom und Co. die schuldigen?
<bekks> Broadcom? Nö. Die haben mit BT nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Schuld ist dein Laptophersteller.
<simon-saint> Weil WLAN, HDD, usw. usw. usw. alle tadellos funktionieren. Ich würde Ubuntu ansonsten sofort auch als produktives System empfehlen - wahrscheinlich sogar mehr als Windows...
<bekks> BEschwer Dich beim Hersteller, das ist kein Ubuntuproblem :)
<simon-saint> Und wenn dasselbe Problem auch mit USB-Dongles passiert ... auch der Laptop-Hersteller?
<bekks> Chipsatzhersteller des Chips im Dongle.
<simon-saint> Also, ich weiß ja, das manche Treiber proprietär kommen (nVidia & co) und sich nicht in die Karten gucken lassen. Aber wenn sich die Dinger einfach nicht ein- und ausschalten lassen, hab ich eigentlich eher an ein Protokollproblem gedacht oder so...
<bekks> Und selbst dann ist das ein Problem, dass der Hersteller des Chipsatzes verursacht.
<simon-saint> Danke für Deine Meinung.
<simon-saint> Heißt das nun unter dem Strich, das der Chip auf der Hardware sagt "Diese Order kommt nicht aus einem Windows-Betriebssysem - ich stelle mich jetzt einfach taub, obwohl der Befehl eigentlich gültig wäre."?
<bekks> Nein. Das heisst "ich bin ein Chip der nur mir einem Windowstreiber getestet wurde, und dieser Treiber ist alles, ausser standardkonform. Ich bin also ein Chip, der nur mit genau diesem Treiber funktioniert, weil ich mich an keine Standards halte."
<simon-saint> A la Internet Explorer 6. 
<simon-saint> Jetzt versteh ich's. :-)
<simon-saint> Das heißt, das Problem ließe sich tatsächlich lösen, wenn der Hersteller rausrücken würde was er alles anders gemacht hat und sich ein Entwickler fände der das umsetzen wollte, für diese und jene Hardware (z.B. im Rahmen einer eigenen Bibliothek)?
<bekks> Das Problem liesse sich lösen, wenn sich jemand erbarmt, wochen- und monatelang irgendeinen Treiber zu bauen, der nicht standardkonform ist, statt einfach ein Gerät mit standardkonformer Hardware zu kaufen.
<simon-saint> Ich hör Dich ja. :-)
<simon-saint> Aber am im Laptop verbauten BT-Chip hatte ich keine Auswahl... ;-)
<simon-saint> Na gut. Meine Frage ist geklärt - Vielen Dank! :-D
<simon-saint> Noch eins, an einer anderen Maschine... Ich kann die Installation nicht ganz abschließen. Auf halben Weg stürzt das Installations-App ab, meldet einen Fehlerbericht (Harddrive is read-only) und bricht ab.
<ppq> was sagt dmesg in so einer situation? --> pastebin
<simon-saint> Kann Windows das Laufwerk auf dem der grub installiert wird blockieren?
<simon-saint> Die Daten auf der Partition von Ubuntu werden nämlich einwandfrei geschrieben - von read only kann dort also keine Rede sein.
<k1l> ist das eine wubi-installation?
<simon-saint> Live disk von USB. Das System läuft auch im Livemodus. Nur die Installation geht eben weder vom Start weg, noch nach Sitzungsbeginn aus dem Livedisk
<simon-saint> In der Befehlszeile ist das letzte was ich zum lesen bekomme Fehler ... ich GLAUBE ... 319
<simon-saint> Das Ding hat ja nur zwei Zeilen... :-D
<simon-saint> Sorry, ich bin Windows-User. Ich muss mich an einiges gewöhnen. Ubuntu finde ich total geil - aber >20 Jahre auf Windows stecken halt doch in den Knochen...
 * jokrebel_ glaubt sn slles mögliche, jedoch nicht an "319" (was auch immer das sein soll)
<jokrebel_> *an alles
<simon-saint> Wie gesagt, ich kann im Livesystem mit gparted auf alle Partitionen zugreifen, ich kann keine einzige mounten und irgendwann nach der Hälfte des Prozesses gibt mir der Installer diesen "read-only on harddrive" aus.
<k1l> das klingt nach kaputter platte. r/o kommt wenn es fehler gibt
<k1l> musst du mal in "dmesg" gucken
<simon-saint> Das war heute Nachmittag mal, ich musste dann abbrechen. Fehler irgendwas. Es war auch nicht so, dass die Maschine mir eine Fehlermeldung mit nach Hause geben wollte. Diese Nummer sah ich nur nachdem ich dieses zwei-zeilen-dings aufgeklickt hatte.
<simon-saint> Okay, es war [Errno 30]. Habs gerade hier gefunden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218744/installation-problem-read-only-file-system
<kubine> Title: Installation problem. Read-only file system? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<simon-saint> Danke. :-)
<simon-saint> Nur, bevor ich die Platte austausche, überlege ich halt mal wieder was Hardware-mäßig am Start ist. Windows XP hat nämlich auch massive Probleme mit dem nForce Chipsatz. Nicht mal die Netzwerkkarte geht unter XP ohne Treiber-CD... o.O
<bekks> Ist irgendwie völlig egal, weil XP nur noch bis April Support hat.
<bekks> Und weil es kein Ubuntu ist. :>
<simon-saint> Schon klar, beides. :-)
<simon-saint> Nur wenn die Platte unter Win funktioniert und unter Ubuntu nicht-mountbar ist und demnach auch nicht beschrieben werden kann - ist sie entweder gelockt oder Treiber (für HDD auch? - dann würde aber doch die zweite Partition auch nicht gehen, oder?)
<k1l> nein.
<k1l> wenn win nicht gebootet ist ist das komplett egal. wie gesagt: komm mit dem dmesg an wenn es soweit ist. so kann man nur raten
<simon-saint> Danke.
<simon-saint> Nur die letzten Zeilen, alles oder ... ?
<simon-saint> Win-User. :-(
<k1l> alles
<simon-saint> Okay.
<simon-saint> Dann bis morgen irgendwan mal.
<simon-saint> Dankeschön und gute Nacht...
<k1l> dito
<brennabor> ist es möglich, ubuntu auf einem win_xp notebook zu installieren, indem ich 1.) mit einem partitionsmanager unter windows 2 neue partitionen anlege (root und swap), 2.) unter windows eine software benutze "Ext2 Installable File System for Windows", 3.) ein ubunti iso auf root ablege, unter windows darauf zugreife und installiere (also kein wubi)?  
<bekks> 1.) nein, 2.) nein, 3.) nein
<brennabor> und eine wubi-installation läßt sich wohl auch nicht in eine vollwertige installation umwandeln?
<k1l> du kannst mit win 2 partitionen anlegen. musst sie halt nur danach beim insatllieren formatieren ins richtige format.
<bekks> brennabor: Exakt.
<k1l> ich empfehle eine cd oder einen stick zu nutzen
<k1l> geht aber auch pxe boot
<maredebianum> mach es doch von einem USB Stick aus
<brennabor> k1l: ja, das ist das thema, hier bootet nichts von stick und cd, ich hab ein usb-floppy oder pxe, aber pxe krieg ich nicht unter linux gebacken
<brennabor> ich hab eine usb-cd boot-option, aber kein usb-cd LW
<bekks> Dann bau einen PXE Server unter Windows, und boote damit ein Linux-ISO.
<maredebianum> aehm, was ist denn das für hardware? uralt oder warum hat das die bootoptionen nicht?
<brennabor> das krieg ich wahrscheinlich hin, ich hab unter pxe_dos eine memtest zum laufen gebracht. gibt es für deinen vorschlag ein howto
<brennabor> maredebianum: panasonic toughbook 
<bekks> Mit Sicherheit gibts da Howtos zu. Ich habe nur noch nie PXE unter Windows nutzen müssen. :)
<brennabor> bekks: und ich krieg pxe nur unter windows zum laufen ...
<bekks> Ja,dann musst du Dir ein passendes Howto suchen :)
<brennabor> mom
<maredebianum> brennabor: pxe kann auch auf dem einen oder anderen Router aufgesetzt werden, wenn da ein openwrt o.ä. drauf ist ;)
<brennabor> maredebianum: ich hab hier einen cisco 836, den faß ich erstmal nicht mehr an
<bekks> Der kann auch kein PXE :)
<brennabor> ... der kann nur ganz kompliziert
<maredebianum>  brennabor: haha, aber vielleicht kannst du auf irgendeinem Notebook oder anderen Rechner ein sytem hochziehen? kannst ja auch auf einen Stick installieren und dann dort konfigurieren
<brennabor> maredebianum: wozu soll das gut sein?
<maredebianum> brennabor: ich meine pxe aufsetzen für dein sonst-keine-bootmedien toughbook
<petra> Hallo, ich habe Xubuntu 12.04 installiert, würde aber gerne lieber Ubuntu 12,04 installieren. Meine Frage: gibt es einen Befehl, der aus meinem Xubuntu ein Ubuntu macht ? Oder ist es sinnvoller Ubuntu komplett neu zu installieren?
<bekks> petra: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<brennabor> ich  dachte auch an eine hardwarelösung, ich hab hier genügend notebook-laufwerke mit atapi-interface. dazu ein adapter auf usb, vielleicht kann der dann booten
<k1l> petra: einfach das meta paket installieren, dass bekks genannt hat
<maredebianum> brennabor: eventuell kannst du auch eine virtualbox unter xp aufsetzen und das nutzen, um ubuntu/pxe zu konfigurieren 
<petra> ok. ich vermute mal, dass ich mir mit meinem Xubuntu schon so einiges zerschossen habe. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller komplett neu zu installieren?
<brennabor> maredebianum: mein altes dos_pxe konnte keine 700 mb verarbeiten, das war wesentlich weniger. einen pc als server habe ich.
<bekks> petra: Nein, wieso?
<bekks> brennabor: Dann nimm doch einfach ein netinstall iso. 
<petra> naja, unter Windows bin ich immer sehr gut damit gefahren alles neu zu installieren. Mit updates lief da immer irgendwetwas schief...
<maredebianum> super grub disk kann auch das eine oder andere iso booten
<brennabor> bekks: wie groß ist das?
<bekks> petra: Immer wieder neu zu installieren statt Probleme zu lösen ist die schlimmste aller Windowskrankheiten :)
<bekks> brennabor: Weniger als 700MB.
<petra> :-)
<maredebianum> brennabor: sgd? 3 mb
<brennabor> maredebianum: gibts das auch auf 2 - 3 disketten?
<bekks> brennabor: Nein.
<brennabor> ja, disketten hört sich so altmodisch an, ich weiß
<brennabor> maredebianum: was soll sgd sein? secure global desktop?
<maredebianum>  brennabor: hm, bootdisketten gingen früher ja auch, obwohl ichs nicht zurück haben will, vielleicht gibt da ein pxe boot dings. sgd: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<maredebianum> http://netbootdisk.com/pxeboot.htm
<kubine> Title: NetBootDisk.com - The Universal TCP/IP Network Bootdisk for M$ Networks (at netbootdisk.com)
<brennabor> maredebianum: sgd2 hab ich bereits auf cd
<maredebianum> brennabor: im bios hast du genau geguckt, ob man USB boot nicht doch einstellen kann? 
<brennabor> maredebianum: worauf du dich verlassen kannst! es gibt nur 4 optionen: pxe, usb-floppy, usb-cd, hdd
<brennabor> bios ist von 2003. kein update
<maredebianum> brennabor: willst du das windows behalten? sonst kannst du vielleicht auch stumpf extern auf die HD installieren
<brennabor> maredebianum: ein so schmales flaches toughbook ist total verbaut, und win_xp soll draufblaiben
<maredebianum> brennabor: usb-floppy, usb-cd ist eine frage der formatierung, soweit ich mich erinnere?
<brennabor> maredebianum: ich hab geuckt, ob sich das emulieren läßt, also ob eine usb-hdd oder ein stick als cdrom durchgehen, aber außer langen threats nichts brauchbares
<brennabor> +g
<brennabor> und formatierung ist nicht alles, das dateisystem ist entscheidend
<brennabor> cdrom hat was spezielles
<maredebianum> brennabor: das meinte ich, superdisk format z.B. für fdd oder so
<maredebianum> bennabor: eventuell mal den Plop ansehen: http://www.plop.at/de/bootmanager/startmodes.html
<kubine> Title: Plop - Documentation / Manual / Examples - Freier Boot Manager, interner usb treiber eingebaut, unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme booten, cdrom, usb, freeware, option rom bios (at www.plop.at)
<maredebianum> bennabor: der geht auch auf eine diskette ;)
<maredebianum> brennabor: oder von Windows aus hinzuinstallierbar, das klingt recht gut/flexibel
<brennabor> plp hab ich mir angeguckt, ist zu kompliziert für mich bzw. hat nachteile gegenüber grub. aber:
<brennabor> ich kann unter dos per diskette starten und dann treiber für den usb-stick installieren. geht das unter linux? 
<brennabor> also eine diskette booten und dann linux-treiber für den usbstick installieren?
<brennabor> das usb-.floppy ist dann am ersten usb-port, der stick am 2.der stick ist 
<maredebianum> brennabor: raff ich grad nicht ganz. du solltest irgendwie einen ordentliches boot tool booten, wie auch immer. Dann von USB oder iso auf HD weiterbooten, wenn möglich. 
<brennabor> ja, ich denke so meinte ich das: booten von floppy -> floppy hat treiber für stick -> auf stick ist iso von ubuntu
<brennabor> wie gesagt, unter dos (fat16) und für windows krieg ich das hin, ist mein recovery-system für windows, aber wie kann das für eine linux-installation laufen?
<brennabor> es muß ja keine iso sein, können auch einfach nur dateien sein, aber wie soll das kompatibel sein, unter dos booten und dann ubuntu installieren?
<maredebianum> brennabor: hm, also doch plop von diskette oder von windows aus installiert, dann super grub disk oder was sonst so möglich ist. Schau dir mal http://liveusb.info/ an, da gibt's eine Menge Optionen für verschiedene Spezialfälle. Läuft aber wohl auf plop raus, wie ichs im Programm selbst verstehe.
<kubine> Title: MultiSystem, LiveUSB ,MultiBoot , Ubuntu (at liveusb.info)
<brennabor> schön bunt, die seite
<maredebianum> brennabor: die GUI ist auch so ... ;)
<maredebianum> brennabor: grub4dos evtl., aber ich glaube langsam ist es OT
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-09
<brennabor> maredebianum: nee, installationsfragen sind nicht ot
<brennabor> grub4dos, soweit ich das kurz überblicke, ist ein grub-bootloader, der unter dos startet. wie kann ich den einsetzen, um ubuntu zu installieren?
<maredebianum> brennabor: ähnlich wie plop, usb ohne aufs bios angewiesen zu sein? Weiß nicht genau, ob das tut..
<brennabor> maredebianum: da ist eine cdrom-emulation dabei, ichweiß nur noch nicht, auf welches physikalische device sich das bezieht
<brennabor> gn
<frank2e> hey zusammen!
<hudo> hallo, wie kann ich von der arte mediathek runterladen ?
<hudo> habe folgende anleitungen probiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-TV/Stationen#ARTE-Live-Web
<kubine> Title: Stationen › Internet-TV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hudo> aber ich finde zb die genau Bezeichung des streams nicht heraus
<hudo> zb wuerde ich gerne des Beitrag mit offenen karten vom  4.1.2014 herunterladen. Die Seite ist http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/047590-030/mit-offenen-karten?autoplay=1
<hudo> kubine, die Seite habe ich bereits durchgelesen
<sysdef> hudo: hint: kubine ist ein bot, der uns den titel deiner seite gesagt hat
<hudo> sysdef,, danke
<hudo> nur komm ich mit meinem problem nicht weiter
<sysdef> !uhrzeit
<sysdef> *sigh*
<LupusE_> g'moin
<doev> nach einem Update kann ich keine virtuellen Maschinen mehr starten (Permission denied), sind Probleme mit dem Update bekannt?
<dadrc> Update von was?
<doev> dadrc, systemupdate
<dadrc> Nö, so generell nicht.
<dadrc> Was benutzt du denn zum Virtualisieren?
<doev> qemu/kvm mit dem virtmanager
<doev> die images gehören alle dem benutzer root, ist das korrekt?
<dadrc> cow-Images für die VMs?
<doev> raw
<dadrc> hab ich gerade nicht hier. mach mal 'ne shell auf und starte `virsh`
<dadrc> das produziert normalerweise bessere fehlermeldungen
<dadrc> aso, in virsh dann: start <deineVM>
<doev> arg ich erinnere mich, um einem anderen user den Zugriff auf meinen Hauptuser zu sperren habe ich ja die rechte geändert.
<doev> und die images liegen bei mir im home
<doev> sorry
<doev> jetzt geht es wieder
<LetoThe2nd> ok
<LetoThe2nd> gnah ETERM
<dadrc> "ok"
<Lucid_Lynx> Warum funktionieren die Ascii-Codes bei mir nicht ? (ALT+64=@) 
<lanaii> Mahlzeit
<lanaii> Eine frage, hat noch wer Probleme mit Facebook Spiele unter ubuntu 13.10
<lanaii> habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden ausser flash neu zu installieren
<ppq> flash ist immer sone sache
<ppq> probier es mal mit google chrome, das sollte besser gehen
<ppq> adobe entwickelt das linux-flashplugin nicht weiter, google schon
<lanaii> ich habe ubuntu in 64bit vorliegen sollte daher auch chrome 64bit nutzen, hatte ich auch aber da funktioniert es ebenfalls nicht
<k1l> es kann auch sein, dass die flash sachen einfach schlecht sind. aber besser als mit google chrome wird es nicht werden
<lanaii> habe ebenfalls auch schon diverse andere distros per Live Image getestet aber überall das selbe, die games laden einfach nicht. bekomme immer nur nen black screen
<lanaii> so als würde flash erst gar nicht laden
<LetoThe2nd> na dann haben die leute bei facebook bzw. den spieleanbietern wohl kein interesse mehr linux zu unterstützen
<lanaii> xD
<lanaii> miniclip.com schreibt schon das sie ihre flash spiele nur für windows und mac anbieten 
<LetoThe2nd> tja, was sollen wir dann supporten?
<ppq> --> windows-vm ;)
<dasjoe> Alternativ: IE6 + Flash in Wine? ;)
<lanaii> aber kann es eventuell daran liegenw eil unter windows wird für einige FB spiele unity(game software) installiert und unter linux nicht
<dadrc> Dann wird das wohl daran liegen, ja
<dadrc> Wenn dir das wirklich wichtig ist: Wine + Firefox + Unity soll wohl funktionieren
<dadrc> http://www.gamersonlinux.com/forum/threads/flash-and-unity-browser-games-guide.409/
<kubine> Title: Flash and Unity Browser Games Guide | GamersOnLinux (at www.gamersonlinux.com)
<lanaii> denn einige fb games laufen jetzt nach kompletter deinstallation aller flash programme und adobe flah installation+google chrome
<dasjoe> Mit Google Chrome brauchst du keine eigentsändige Adobe Flash-Installation
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> bin gerade auf ubuntuusers 
<hardy1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Android_SDK#source-2
<kubine> Title: Android SDK › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hardy1> ich verstehe nur nicht wo soll ich die bashrc hinspeichern?
<LetoThe2nd> na die .bashrc ist in deinem ~
<hardy1> LetoThe2nd: also im root?
<k1l> nein. in deinem /home verzeichnis
<k1l> versteckte dateien und ordner haben einen . vor dem namen. drück im nautilus mal strg+h
<xreal> Ich würde gerne "defaults" für die Erstellung von Dateien und Verzeichnissen für einen User erzeugen, also z.B. dass sie immer nur Rechte für den User und keinen anderen haben. Wie tue ich das, über "umask go=" ?
<bullgard4> xreal: Ich würde z. B. für den Benutzer "Abel" in der Datei /etc/passwd einen Eintrag für den Betriebssystembenutzer "abel" einrichten und eine zugehörige primäre Unixgruppe in /etc/group. Dort nicht den Benutzer abel hinzufügen der Gruppe root, admin usw.
<xreal> hmm ok
<homestone> n'abend. Kann man irgentwie Daten intern zwischen Ubuntu 13.10 und Win8 hin und her tauschen? Ich habs schon mit einer Partition probiert aber die Daten bleiben unsichtbar...jemand eine Idee? 
<k1l> ubuntu kann auf ntfs schreiben und lesen. also ja
<homestone> ich hab das schon probiert doch die daten sind nicht sichtbar
<k1l> musst warscheinlich nur den schnellstart von win8 abstellen (weil das kein richtiger shutdown sondern ein hibernate ist)
<homestone> ok... mit hibernate kann ich nichts anfangen... wie schalt ich denn ab?
<homestone> ok streich das letzte danke 
<k1l> da war jetzt ins blaue geraten. sonst braucht man wesentlich mehr details was du wo speicherst und dann von wo aus nicht sehen kannst
<homestone> also das mit dem schnellstart habe ich nocht nicht ausprobiert. Grundsätzlich will ich von Ubuntu auf eine kleine FAT32 Partition Daten schieben, dann auf Win8 wechseln und die Daten dort auslesen. Doch wenn ich in Win bin sieht er die Daten nicht
<k1l> sollte eigentlich funktionieren
<k1l> denk nur an die 4GB grenze bei fat.
<homestone> ich schau nachher  nochmal aber danke erstmal
<homestone> jo
<hardy11> mich schüttelt es bei der Vorstellung eines Geruchsfernsehens
<k1l> ähm ja, hardy11 
<hardy11> (18:43:57) Geruchsfernsehen hat den Raum verlassen.
<Geruchsfernsehen> ?
<xerror1> hi all / Guten Abend (-:
<xerror1> darf ich hier eine kurtze Frage zu Ubuntu stellen ?
<dadrc> sicher
<xerror1> Klasse ! Ich bräuchte das modul/treiber "xorg-server.input-synaptic-1.7.1 (aus saucy)" für mein geliebtes 12.04. (wg touchpad), kann ich allerdings nicht installieren wg fehlendem metapackage. Kann ich den ganzen xorg.server auf 13.10 updaten ?
<dadrc> Das wird ziemlich sicher schiefgehen
<dadrc> X hat enorme Mengen an Abhängigkeiten
<xerror1> ok, danke schonmal für die info ! könnte ich denn das modul 1.7.1 selbst unter 12.04 kompillieren ?
<stevieh> was für ne version isses denn unter 12.04?
<xerror1> leider sitze ich nicht am book, aber unter 12.04 ists glaub ich die 1.6.2-1 ubuntu 2
<grohl> hallo
<dadrc> xerror1, das wär zumindest 'nen Versuch wert
<xerror1> hi
<grohl> gibts noch ne deutsche firma, die professionellen ubuntu support anbietet?
<stevieh> jo, 1.6.2... 
<grohl> server support
<stevieh> xerror1: das kannst du auf jeden Fall mal probieren, ansonsten diffs auf die Versionen machen und schauen...
<stevieh> grohl: canonical hat doch nen sitz in MUC?
<xerror1> dadrc, danke, dann probier ich das mal aus (-: soltle ich vor dem compile versuch die bestehende version deinstallieren ?
<grohl> stevieh: ich habs mir angeschaut, hab aber nichts genaueres gefunden
<dadrc> xerror1, vor dem Kompilieren nicht
<xerror1> @stevieh: interessante idee !!!! 
<stevieh> grohl: was brauchst du denn?
<grohl> naja, nen rückhalt, wenn ich ubuntu server installiere. kein spezielles problem, eher ne generelle überlegung
<xerror1> dadrc, klasse, das probiere ich aus, vielen dank !!!
<stevieh> grohl: ich vermute mal, annähernd jeder Linux Dienstleister bietet auch Ubuntu support an.
<xerror1> Falls das funktioniert, wo schlagt ihr vor die Lösung zu posten damit auch andere davon profitieren können ?
<stevieh> xerror1: geht es um einen speziellen laptop?
<grohl> stevieh: ich würde gerne die dinger installieren und dann an den offiziellen support verweisen
<dadrc> "den" offiziellen Support gibt es nicht
<stevieh> grohl: du willst produkte verkaufen?
<grohl> dann muss ichs eben selbst machen
<grohl> genau
<xerror1> stevieh: es geht um ein acere1-530 mit einem alentech oÄ touchpad der auch in anderen serien und herstellern verbaut ist. das problem macht ein bischen die runde.
<stevieh> hmm... k.a.
<stevieh> grohl: komm mal rüber nach offtopic, das ist für hier zu viel.
<LupusE> g'nabend
<xerror1> schauen wir mal, vllt ask ubuntu. Danke nochmal für eure hilfe und noch einen schönen Abend. ubuntu ! (-:
<xerror1> hi all, ich erlaube mir gleich noch eine frage :-)
<dadrc> na, hau rein
<xerror1> wie kann ich unter 12.04 festplattenzugriffe loggen ? die methode echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/block_dump funktioniert nicht, immer perm denied
<xerror1> also um damit dann hhd activitys in /var/log/kern.log zu schreiben
<dadrc> `echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/block_dump`, würd ich mal spontan behaupten
<xerror1> YES !!!!
<xerror1> dankie danke danke danke danke (-: (-:
<stesind> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit KVM. Nach der Installation virt-manager und NAT habe ich kein Netzwerk. 
<stesind> Kann mir jemand helfen? Bridging funktioniert zwar, aber das kann ich nicht nutzen.
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-10
<LupusE> g'morgen
<time_r> Hi
<time_r> Ich hab  da so nen Dauerproblem.
<time_r> Ich kriege Thunderbird einfach nicht auf deutsch gestellt.
<time_r> "thunderbird-locale-de" ist installiert; "general.useragent.locale" steht auf de-DE; "intl.accept_languages" steht auf de-DE, de, en-US, en
<time_r> Ich muss dazu sagen, es handelt sich um kubuntu, welches ich auf englisch installierte habe und ich verwende awesome als windowmanager
<muehsi^> Hi, versehentlich wurde bei mir der /var/lib/dpkg/info Ordner gelöscht - kann ich den wieder herstellen?
<apollo13> muehsi^: jupp, letztes backup nehmen
<apollo13> wenn nicht vorhanden neu installieren
<LetoThe2nd> muehsi^: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2007-August/000659.html
<kubine> Title: recovery from "rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info" ? (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> das ist fishy at best…
<LetoThe2nd> jep
<muehsi^> Danke
<LetoThe2nd> aber mei, klassisch selbst schuld
<apollo13> indeed
<doev> kann ich einer konsole die sudo-rechte wieder nehmen? normal bleiben diese ja ca. 10 minuten bestehen.
<doev> bzw. dass das passwort wieder abgefragt wird.
<dasjoe> doev, "sudo -k"
<dasjoe> Löscht die temporär gespeicherte Erlaubnis, falls du's für alle setzen willst müsstest du das in sudoers machen, "timestamp_timeout" ist die entsprechende Einstellung
<doev> dasjoe, danke. nein, ich will nur das Kommando haben, wenn ich die arbeit mit dem sudo beendet habe, will ich nicht immer die Konsole schließen müssen.
<BlackMage> Geht nicht auch ein Strg+D ?
<ppq> doev: das ist doch genau, was dasjoe schrieb. -k, --reset-timestamp                 When used without a command, invalidates the user's cached credentials.  In other words, the next time sudo is run a password will be required.  This option does not require a password and was added to allow a user to revoke sudo permissions from a .logout file.
<doev> ppq, genau, dafür habe ich mich doch bedankt :) Mein nein bezog sich auf das " .... falls du's für alle setzten willst ..."
<doev> BlackMage, nein, das scheint mir das gleiche wie 'exit' zu sein, jedenfalls beim terminator
<ppq> doev: ah, sorry
<BlackMage> Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Ctrl+C und Ctrl+D?
<ppq> ctrl+d: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-of-transmission_character
<kubine> Title: End-of-transmission character - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dasjoe> Ctrl+C sendet SIGINT an den im Vordergrund laufenden Prozess, Ctrl+D sendet SIGQUIT bzw EOF
<ppq> ctrl+c: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control-C
<kubine> Title: Control-C - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<BlackMage> Was sollte man verwenden?
<BlackMage> Ok, jetzt hat sich meine Frage erledigt
<dasjoe> Ctrl+D ist bei laufendem Vordergrundprozess ähnlich zu Ctrl+C, legt aber noch 'nen Coredump an. Normalerweise willst du das nicht
<BlackMage> Was ist ein Coredump?
<dasjoe> Eine Shell ignoriert SIGQUIT und reagiert anders auf Ctrl+D, üblicherweise beendet sie sich ganz normal weil sie es als EOF liest
<dasjoe> Ein mehr oder weniger kleines Speicherabbild des Prozesses im Vordergrund, das zum Zeitpunkt des Signals angelegt wird. Enthält quasi RAM- und Registerinhalte
<BlackMage> Also Ctrl+D legt zusätzlich einen Coredump während das Ctrl+C nicht macht?
<time_r> Hi, ich hab  da so nen Dauerproblem. Ich kriege Thunderbird einfach nicht auf deutsch gestellt.
<time_r> "thunderbird-locale-de" ist installiert; "general.useragent.locale" steht auf de-DE; "intl.accept_languages" steht auf de-DE, de, en-US, en
<time_r> Ich muss dazu sagen, es handelt sich um kubuntu, welches ich auf englisch installierte habe und ich verwende awesome als windowmanager
<dasjoe> time_r, "LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 thunderbird" sollte aus 'nem Terminal funktionieren. Wenn nicht: taucht "de_DE.UTF-8" unter "locale -a" auf?
<time_r> dasjoe: LANG ist bei mir en_US.UTF-8
<time_r> unter locale -a taucht de_DE.utf8 auf
<dasjoe> time_r, dann wundert mich nicht dass dein thunderbird auch auf englisch startet. Mit "LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 thunderbird" überschreibst du LANG für diesen einen Aufruf von Thunderbird
<time_r> hat LANG noch mehr einflüsse auf mein system außer auf Thunderbird?
<dasjoe> Ja, auf alles. Darum willst du es nur jeweils für den Aufruf von Thunderbird überschreiben
<time_r> ok, das krieg ich hin, danke
<dasjoe> Musst halt gucken, ob awesomes Run-Prompt die Shell-Aliase versteht. Ich meine, dass er das nicht tut
<dadrc> nö, aber dann halt als skript weiter vorne im pfad
<time_r> habs hinbekommen, danek
<kitikonti> kann wir wer  bei dem fehler cannot find config.m4 helfen
<kitikonti> ich finde zwar antworten bei google versteh sie aber nicht
<kitikonti> grundsätzlich möchte ich "pecl install xhprof-beta" machen
<kitikonti> das ganze habe ich im root verzeichnis ausgeführt
<kitikonti> dan lädt der was runter und dan kommt die fehlermeldung
<kitikonti> und steht noch Make sure that you run '/usr/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module
<kitikonti> nur versteh ich das nicht
<geser> kitikonti: ich habe noch kein php5 Modul übersetzt, aber ich vermute, dass du dafür mindestens das Paket "php5-dev" brauchst (dort ist /usr/bin/phpize5 enthalten)
<kitikonti> geser, also ich finde auf dem system ordner mit phpize5 aber er ist leer
<kitikonti> kann der ordner auch da sein ohne das php5-dev vorhanden ist
<geser> /usr/bin/phpize5 ist kein Ordner sondern ein Programm, dass das Modul für die Übersetzung vorbereitet
<kitikonti> php5-dev is already the newest version.
<kitikonti> also das kann es nicht sein
<geser> dann weiß ich spontan auch nicht
<TheInfinity> kitikonti: welche ubuntu version hast du?
<kitikonti> 10
<TheInfinity> 10.04?
<kitikonti> 10.04.4 LTS
<geser> oder 13.10?
<TheInfinity> kitikonti: 2. google ergebnis war das da: http://forums.cpanel.net/f42/installing-xhprof-php-function-call-debugging-252521.html - schon mal probiert?
<TheInfinity> kitikonti: und verwendest du php5 default pakete oder fremdquellen?
<TheInfinity> kitikonti: weil xhprof scheint erhebliche probleme mit php 5.5 zu haben.
<kitikonti> sind sicher default weil auf dem server läuft plesk
<TheInfinity> urgs. :)
<kitikonti> heeh
<TheInfinity> (man kann aber auch an plesk sachen vorbeiinstallieren)
<kitikonti> das hab ich aber nicht gemacht, zumindest keine andere php version
<kitikonti> nur erweiterungen
<TheInfinity> ok
<kitikonti> aber weil wir gerade davon sprechen, plesk ist ja nur oben weil ich mich nicht so gut auskenne. aber den webserver würde ich sogar lieber ohne plesk verwalten da mir das mit den ganzen config datein schon teilweise viel nerfen gekostet hat. aber was ich gar nicht weis ist wie ich dan den email server betreibe
<TheInfinity> dann solltest du dir das aneignen. so sitzt du im fehlerfall da und verzweifelst - und ggf. machst du weil du das system dahinter nicht verstanden hast sicherheitslücken auf. :)
<kitikonti> aber eines kann ich zustimmen. plesk nerft extrem
<kitikonti> gibt es da irgend einen mailserver wo man dann eine webui hat wo man neue adressen anlegen kann usw
<TheInfinity> Wenn Du einen Mailserver aufsetzen willst kann ich Dir dieses Tutorial sehr empfehlen: https://workaround.org/ispmail/wheezy - da sind am Ende auch Web Guis zum Erstellen von Mailadressen.
<kubine> Title: ISPmail tutorial for Debian Wheezy | workaround.org (at workaround.org)
<TheInfinity> Aber das machst Du nicht zwischen Tür und Angel. Mailserver sind nicht trivial.
<kitikonti> ja wenn ich nur soviel zeit hätte. am liebsten würde ich alles schon können
<TheInfinity> Du bist nun einmal Serverbetreiber und im Zweifel der der für das was auf Deinem Server passiert geradestehen musst. :)
<kitikonti> falls jetzt kommt das es da leute gibt die das machen dan kommt die antwort: ja wenn ich nur soviel geld hätte :-)
<TheInfinity> -t
<kitikonti> naja ist zumindest nur ein entwicklungsserver, einen liveserver würde ich nicht betreiben
<TheInfinity> Aber gerade auf einem Dev-Server will man doch tendenziell die ganze Kontrolle haben - und nicht irgendein Plesk am Hals haben welches einem ab und an willkürlich die Einstellungen ändert? :)
<kitikonti> genau das ist das problem
<TheInfinity> Und wenn es ein Dev-Server ist kannst Du ihn doch auch einfach ganz ohne Mail verwendet und Mails via SMTP versenden?
<TheInfinity> Weil Httpd Zeugs ist deeeeeeeutlich einfacher als das Mail Setup.
<kitikonti> naja zumindest will ich mehrere e-mail konten auch auf dem server betreiben können. für testzwecke eben
<dasjoe> 66d3705feb
<dasjoe> Yeah
<TheInfinity> kitikonti: das musst Du wissen wie Du das handlest, mir wäre das zu viel Aufwand, ein paar Testkonten kann man auch fernsteuern. Aber um aufs Thema zurückzukommen - das Google Ergebnis dazu kennst ja nun - versuch das mal.
<kitikonti> ja werd ich machen, muss aber noch schnell was anderes fertig machen
<kitikonti> vorab mal danke
<EOiNScaleo> Hallo zusammen
<EOiNScaleo> ich beschäftige mich seit einigen tagen mit NAS. Gibt es noch eine alternative zu RAID und ZFS?
<leszek> hi
<koegs> EOiNScaleo: ja, kein RAID und kein ZFS :)
<EOiNScaleo> :P
<EOiNScaleo> sondern?
<EOiNScaleo> was gibt es noch?
<RobBurkeOne> Hi zusammen. Würde jemand mir helfen, ein klassisches Problem zu beheben? Seit dem Update von 12.10 auf 13.10 kann ich meine Displayhelligkeit nur noch über setpci im Terminal regulieren, nicht mehr jedoch über div. UI-Schieberegler oder Hot Keys. Das würde ich gern ändern...
<sdi> hallo alle zusammen
<jokrebel> Guten Abend
<sdi> ist hier jemand der sich mit conky auskennt ?
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Von 12.10 kann man nicht direkt nach 13.10 upgraden. War es denn bei 13.04 auch schon?
<jokrebel> sdi: Vermutlich - frag einfach
<sdi> und zwar hab ich conky installiert geht auch 
<sdi> hab festplatten anzeige drin mit gesammt groesse und frei geht
<sdi> nun moechte ich wenn ich da hin geh und drauf drueck das mir diese festplatte oder partition aufgeht
<RobBurkeOne> jokrebel:  Wenn ich das noch wüsste. Möglicherweise nicht. Ich hatte das Problem auch zeitweise bei 12.10, jedoch ging es nach einer regulären Software-Aktualisierung auf einmal...
<stevieh1> sdi: hatte conky jemals was zum drauf klicken?
<jokrebel> sdi: Puh! Ob man conky "anklickbar" machen kann möcht ich jetzt erstmal bezweifeln.
<RobBurkeOne> sdi:  Wäre das ein normales Verhalten in Conky?
<sdi> hatte mal vor langer zeit sowas gehabt hatte es von gnome-look
<sdi> weiss nur nicht mehr wie das heisst
<jokrebel> sdi: Und tatsächlich per "conky"? Oder war das vielleicht ein anderes Tool?
<sdi> ist doch eigendlich ur anzeige die man verlinken kann im conkyrc
<sdi> oder
<sdi> a href sowas in der art vllt keine ahnung deshalb frage ich ja
<stevieh1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiWWbIWER-8
<kubine> Title: ConkyClicky - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<RobBurkeOne> sdi:  Sorry, ich hab damals nur Plasmoids verwendet,  nie Conky...
<sdi> ok danke werde mir das anchauen
<RobBurkeOne> jemand ne Idee wegen der Displayhelligkeit?
<stevieh1> RobBurkeOne: was ists denn für ein Laptop?
<RobBurkeOne> stevieh1: Ein Asus Ul30vt ,ein 13-Zoll ULV-Gerät von 2009 mit Intelgrafik, dezidierten Nvidia-Chip und laufenden Bumblebee (glaube ich zumindest, ich benutze es praktisch nie und lasse es laufen, damit der Nvidia-Chip abgeschaltet bleibt)
<stevieh1> hmm... ne, sacht mir nix... sorry.
<PBeck> hi
<SpeeFak> namt
<SpeeFak> gibs ne möglichkeit sich die terminal history ALLER terminal anzeigen zu lassen ?
<SpeeFak> hab mich 3 termnal aufm server eingeologgt aber das history cvommand gibt nur die aus die auch in dem betreffen terminal eingen wurde
<SpeeFak> würde aber gerne die history ALLER 3 terminal eingaben gelistet bekommen
<kitikonti> TheInfinity, so bin nun am ausprobieren und bin schon bei dem ersten problem
<kitikonti> ich soll in das verzeichnis "cd /root/tmp/pear/cache/xhprof-0.9.2/extension"
<kitikonti> es gibt aber nicht mal /root/tmp
<kitikonti> mal angenommen ich folge dieser anleitung http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/advanced-codeigniter-profiling-with-xhprof/ wohin soll ich den die datei downloaden bzw entpacken?
<kubine> Title: Advanced CodeIgniter Profiling With XHProf | Nettuts+ (at net.tutsplus.com)
<bekks> kitikonti: Völlig egal.
<bekks> kitikonti: Irgendwohin, wo du anschliessend das Zeug kompilierst
<kitikonti> bekks, das heisst nach dem sudo make install kann ich das wieder löschen?
<bekks> Ich würde niemals ein sudo make install ausführen, wenn ich nicht verstehe, was das Makefile tut. Und wie ich nach dem install den Kram auch wieder loswerden kann.
<bekks> Benutz lieber checkinstall.
<kitikonti> ja lese gerade nach bevor ich frage
<kitikonti> ok verstehe den sinn
<kitikonti> kann ich die runtergeladenen daten dan löschen?
<bekks> Nachdem du das .deb dann installiert hast, ja.
<bekks> Ich würde das .deb allerdings aufheben.
<kitikonti> oh man mir ist das eigentlich zu kompliziert. ich weis noch nicht mal was einen .deb file ist
<kitikonti> oder wo ich die nun finde
<bekks> Dann rate ich Dir dringend davon ab, irgendwas selbst zu kompilieren.
<Guest666> hi
<Guest666> Ich habe ein kleines problem. Und zwar habe ich ubuntu 13.04 gerade frisch auf einer vm (xen hvm virt.) installiert. jetzt habe ich das problem, dass dhcp nicht funktioniert. er scheint die netzwerkkonfiguration nicht zu finden, dh. habe ich keinerlei internet verbindung. ich habe dann dhcp deinstalliert und versucht die ip statisch in der /etc/network/interfaces zu setzen. was aber leider nicht funktioniert da mir ubuntu sagt we
<Guest666> es zu starten/restarten dass er die ip nicht assignen kann
<Guest666> na jetzt sagt er: RTNETLINK answers: File exists. Failed to bring up eth0
<Guest666> wenn ich es über ifconfig und ifup, ifdown versuche kommt der cannot assign requested ip
<Guest666> *error
<Guest666> gibt es da ne lösung ohne dass gnaze neu zu installieren? achja, debian., centos und gentoo haben genau den gleichen fehler
<Guest666> *ganze
<jokrebel> Guest666: Wenn Du da in ner VM werkelst bist Du Dir denn überhaupt sicher das die virtuelle Maschine das an das Ubuntu auch korrekt weiterreicht? Ne Standard-Ubuntu-Installation kann nämlich sowas _ohne_ dass man irgendwo rumpfriemelt.
<jokrebel> Guest666: Und wieso ifup/ifdown? Hast Du keinen Router?
<Guest666> Naja, ich habe das gnaze jetzt von einer .iso installiert, da kein ubuntu image in der "reinstall list" verfügbar ist
<Guest666> *ganze
<Guest666> (also cdrom -> ubuntu13.04-minimal.iso)
<Guest666> (in solus vm)
<jokrebel> Guest666: Du bist Dir sicher, dass Du weist was Du da tust?
<Guest666> jetzt wo du es sagst bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher
<Guest666> ich kann dir nur sagen dass dhcp sich die daten nicht holen kann
<Guest666> also bin ich via VNC in die /etc/network/interfaces und hab es zu iface eth0 inet static umgestellt
<jokrebel> Guest666: DHCP setzt einen DHCP-Server(Router) voraus. Das passt dann aber nicht zu ifup/ifdown 
<jokrebel> via VNC…
<Guest666> ich weiss. ich geh davon aus, dass der hoster da keinen dhcp server am laufen hat wenn sich der client das nicht holen kann
<jokrebel> Guest666: Wer oder was bringt Dich zu solchen "Eingriffen"?
<Guest666> daher halt der manuelle eingriff
<kitikonti> bekks, und wie bekomm ich das dann wieder weg? irgend wie mit diesen dpkg -r XXXXX
<Guest666> dhcp funktioniert zumindest nicht. daher versuche ich die ip manuell da einzutragen 
<jokrebel> Guest666: Hoster? Das sind also Experimente auf nem "fernen gemietem (was-auch-immer)-Server"?
<Guest666> virtual private server. ja
<Guest666> und dass sind keine experimente sondern versuche internet zu bekommen, da dhcp ja den dienst verweigert
<jokrebel> Guest666: Dann frag den Hoster. Ich würd schwer meinen das kann kein Ubuntu-Problem sein.
<jokrebel> kan
<jokrebel> n
<Guest666> nunja. aber ist doch auch möglich die ip manuell, ohne dhcp einzutragen, richtig?
<Guest666> also, address, netmask, gateway
<jokrebel> Guest666: Das macht man da aber normalerweise im networkmanager.
<Guest666> den ich installieren könnte wenn ich internet hätte.
<beaver74_> Guest666: Der vServer wird unter HVM bereitgestellt und du hast genau nur eine IP vom Hoster?
<Guest666> korrekt
<Guest666> Virtualisierungs Typ	 	(Xen HVM)
<beaver74_> Ich glaube dann wird das nicht so einfach.. du bräuchtest eine weitere IP, oder müsstest die Nafragen an die Ubuntu-VM weiterleiten, das dürfte auch klappen.. aber Problem liegt damit eindeutig auf der Seite des Hosts
<Guest666> warum bräuchte ich eine weitere IP? mit anderen hostern hat es auch nur mit einer funktioniert (ja auch mit debian/ubuntu)
<beaver74_> Guest666: das solltest mal privat auf einen kleinen Rechner testen, das wird alles nicht so einfach umzusetzen sein.
<beaver74_> Guest666: weil du nicht einfach endlos welche bekommst die dann im Internet zu erreichen wären.
<beaver74_> wenn dann musst du über die eine vorhandene gehen.. also um von deinem Provider auf den Hoster zuzugreifen
<Guest666> das weiß ich. ich versuche ja auch nur die haupt ip zu aktivieren/konfigurieren. keine random ip
<Guest666> ifconfig zeigt NUR dass loopback interface an
<beaver74_> Guest666: aber der HVM vServer verwendet die doch schon, oder hatte ich das falsch verstanden?
<beaver74_> und auf dem möchtest du doch eine weitere VM unter Ubuntu aufsetzen?
<Guest666> nein, ich habe die ubuntu iso gemountet und frisch installiert (via vnc). dann im boot prozess gesehen dass dhcp nicht konfigueriert werden konnte (ping timeout)
<beaver74_> ah, ok
<Guest666> daher habe ich keinerlei internet. ich kann auf den vserver nur via vnc zugreifen
<Guest666> und versuche die ip (die ich auch besitze) zu aktivieren/konfigurieren
<beaver74_> hatte ich ganz falsch verstanden.. sorry, weitermachen :)
<Guest666> und da dhcp nicht funktioniert, versuche ich es manuell
<Guest666> und somit kommen wir nach einigen ausschweifungen zurück zu meinem fehler :)
<beaver74_> jo, verstehe
<Guest666> das sollte doch eigentlich kein problem sein es manuell zu konfiguerien. ich habe in der /etc/network/interfaces bereits alles (ich hoffe korrekt) aufgesetzt
<Guest666> jetzt muss ich nur noch eth0 zum laufen bekommen :)
<beaver74_> die /etc/network/interfaces solltest mal pasten, wenn dir da nicht sicher bist.
<Guest666> gut, warte
<beaver74_> Guest666: mit dem Inhalt funktioniert hier alles http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728154/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest666> beaver74_: http://fpaste.org/67453/93801561/
<kubine> Title: #67453 Fedora Project Pastebin (at fpaste.org)
<Guest666> hmm da hab ich wohl network und broadcast vergessen
<Guest666> aber um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keinerlei ahnung was ich da hinschreiben soll :x
<koegs> Guest666: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest666> danke
<Guest666> naja die drei "pflichtangaben" sind ja drin
<Guest666> sudo ifup eth0 bringt mir: RTNETLINK answers: File exists. Failed to bring up eth0
<Guest666> welche datei existiert?
<Guest666> hm
<Guest666> so any solutions?
<Guest666> or ideas
<kitikonti> ich hab mit sudo checkinstall etwas installiert. da kam dan eine meldung das das packe nicht erstellt wurde aber trotzdem fertig installiert wurde. wie kann ich das nun wieder deinstallieren?
<bekks> kitikonti: Wenn das Paket nicht erstellt werden konnte, wurde es auch nicht installiert.
<kitikonti> bekks, wurde es aber, weil ich die erweiterung sogar aktivieren kann.
<Evolykane> Hi Leute, ich habe eine kurze Frage zu C++, kann man auch nach der main funktion includieren und ist das schlechter stil oder erlaubt?
<k1l_> Evolykane: ich denke da bist du in einem c++ channel besser aufgehoben. oder zumindest im #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Evolykane> wenn ich /join c++ eingebe werde ich automatisch in den overflow channel weitergeleitet und das schon seit 8 Tagen
<Evolykane> k1l_: Ich hoffe mal das es hier einen C++ der mir diese 2 Fragen mit Ja oder Nein beantworten kann, das spammt den channel ja nicht zu
<Evolykane> *C++-Kundigen
<sdx23> Evolykane: der Kanal heisst ##c++ - vielleicht versteht dein Client die Weiterleitung von #c++ nicht. Nach main zu includieren ist nur maessig sinnvoll, weil dann die Definitionen ggf. zu spät kommen.
<Evolykane> danke sdx23 also /join ##c++?
<sdx23> Evolykane: genau, versuch das mal.
<Evolykane> overflow immernoch...
<Evolykane> Ich benutze Quassel IRC
<sdx23> hm, die haben auch +r gesetzt - du brauchst einen Account um da joinen zu können. /msg nickserv help register
<Evolykane> REF
<Evolykane> typo sry
<ironman> Guten Abend zusammen
<ironman> hat jemand schon probleme mit der aktvierung des zweiten cpu cores
<bekks> Wieso? :)
<ironman> hab probleme bei meinen macbook habe cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu cores' ausgeführt und gesehen das nur 1 core aktiv ist
<ironman> habe dann in die datei gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ironman> acpi_apic_instance=2
<ironman> in die klammern von GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= eingetragen
<bekks> Was auch immer das bringen soll. Da würde ich eher "maxcpus=2" setzen.
<bekks> Schieb bitte mal die Ausgabe von cat /proc/cpuinfo und lsb_release -a in einen Pastebin.
<ironman> sry war kurz afk war glaube ich paket pastebin oder
<k1l_> pastebinit ist das paket. kannst aber auch per copy-paste per hand machen
<ironman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729510/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ironman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729525/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ironman> sry das es länger gedauert hat
<ironman> die anleitung hatte ich übrigens von hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid
<kubine> Title: MacBookPro7-1/Lucid - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> ironman: Was ist denn die Ausgabe von uname -a ?
<ironman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729581/ hier bitte
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ist im BIOS dasganze Virtualisierungs- und Multithread-Geraffel eingeschaltet?
<ironman> gibts ein richtiges bios bei nem macbook ^^?
<bekks> Gibts ein falsches? :)
<ironman> das ist die frage ich glaube nicht das ich in das mac bios komme das einzige was reagiert ist ja die alt taste für die boot auswahl
<bekks> Wieso kommst du nicht ins Setup?
<ironman> weils ein macbook ist
<bekks> Das ist kein Grund.
<ironman> wie komme ich den dann ins bios?
<bekks> "macbook enter setup" bei google :)
<ironman> dann bis gleich ^^
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-11
<ironman> so wieder da, open firmware ist leider nicht mehr zugänglich unter den intel macbooks habe aber nebenher mal osx gestartet und da habe ich 2 cores sollte allso hardware technisch alles richtig sein
<ironman> aber du meinstest vorhin ich könnte in grub einen anderen zeigen einstellen mit cpu
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Den Satz habe ich nicht verstanden.
<ironman> irgendwas von maxcpu
<ironman> zeiger
<bekks> Was für zeiger?
<beaver74_> maxcpus=2
<bekks> Das ist eine "Option" oder ein "Parameter" - kein "Zeiger" :)
<ironman> ok :)
<ironman> den einfach in die grub conf bei default?
<bekks> Setz ihn erstmal in der kernel commandline, um zu testen.
<ironman> wie kann ich das (sry für die Anfängerfragen)
<beaver74_> ironman: /etc/default/grub editieren und 'maxcpus=2' in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= setzen, dann update-grub ausführen
<bekks> Oder einfach ins grub menü gehen beim booten und es am Ende der "kernel" Zeile hinzufügen.
<beaver74_> was ich sogar hierfür besser finde :)
<ironman> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash maxcpus=2" so richtig oder?
<beaver74_> ironman: mach es lieber so wie bekk* schrieb
<ironman> ok
<ironman> leider hat es nicht geholfen 
<beaver74_> ironman: dann schau dir mal deine dmesg an.. da sollte etwas zu finden sein. nano //var/log/dmesg macht das recht komfortabel.
<beaver74_> */var/log/dmesg
<ironman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729856/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> ironman: Zeile 175-177.
<ironman> also kommt der kernel nicht mit der cpu klar weil das mainboard nicht die erwartenden daten liefert?
<Anon1556> hi
<ironman> moin anon
<bekks> ironman: So kann man es sagen.
<ironman> naja was soll man machen ^^ bekks kannst du mir zufällig sagen wie ich den wert in der Datei ändern kann, der Lüfter läuft hier ständig unter volllast /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768$ 
<ironman> fan1_max
<bekks> ironman: Wie lautet der vollständige Dateiname?
<ironman> fan1_max
<ironman> fan1_min
<bekks> Wie lautet der Dateiname inklusive Pfad?
<ironman> "/sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_max"
<bekks> und was soll da rein?
<ironman> zb der 400
<ironman> oder 1000
<ironman> geht um die umdrehungen der lüfter
<bekks> Das ist schon klar - nur riskierst du mit 400 Umdrehungen irreparable Schäden.
<ironman> das war nur ein beispiel
<ironman> werde min auf 2000 stellen und max auf 64000 lassen
<bekks> Weisst Du, Beispiele interessieren mich nicht.
<bekks> Ich fragte: was soll da rein?
<ironman> bei min 2000
<bekks> Worauf steht der Wert aktuell in der Datei?
<ironman> 6400 wie bei max weil der sensor spinnt
<bekks> echo 2000 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min
<ironman> hat eine sekunde geklappt und nun steht wieder 6200 drin
<bekks> Ja, dann stellt das System das wieder um.
<ironman> was mich wundert ist das die sensoren niedirge Temperaturen anzeigen bis auf einen sensor
<ironman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6730060/  ausgabe von sensors
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<user__> hallo
<user__> jemmand da leute
<j_f-f> klar
<koegs> !frag > user82_ 
<kubine> user82_: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<koegs> sry, user82_ 
<user82_> kein problem. war ja ne dumme situation
<JonathanWeber> Guten morgen!
<JonathanWeber> Ich habe eine  Frage: In meinem Laptop sind zwei Festplatten verbaut, eine SSD mit 32GB und eine HDD mit 1TB. Ubuntu ist installiert auf der SSD und die HDD wird unter /mnt/bigdrive beim start eingehängt.
<JonathanWeber> Auf der 1TB Platte gibt es Verzeichnisse wie "Dokumente" und "Musik", die ich per ln nach /home/USER/Dokumente bzw. /home/USER/Musik etc. verlinkt habe.
<JonathanWeber> Das funktioniert soweit sehr gut, aber in meinem User-Verzeichnis sorgt das wegen den Mischmasch aus Verlinkungen und "echten" Ordnern für Verwirrung, zeitweise auch bei Anwendungen.
<JonathanWeber> Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das sinnvoller zu lösen? Wie macht ihr das bei euch?
<bekks> Wieso sorgt das für Verwirrung? ls -lha zeigt alles an.
<bekks> ICh habe keinerlei Daten in meinem Home, ich würde auch keine Symlinks nutzen. Ich würde die grosse Platte als /data mounten.
<JonathanWeber> Naja, zum Beispiel kopiert Drag&Drop Dateien anstelle sie zu verschieben
<bekks> Deswegen benutze ich rechte Maustaste -> Ausschneiden :)
<JonathanWeber> Ubuntu - die welt der workarounds :-D
<JonathanWeber> nein das mit /data ist keine schlechte idee
<JonathanWeber> danke!
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Wieso sagt mir apt-get upgrade, dass die Pakete "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic" zurück gehalten wurde, aber die normale "Software-Aktualisierung" für die GUI installiert sie dann trotzdem?
<k1l> weil du sie nur mit apt-get dist-upgrade installieren kannst nicht nur mit upgrade
<k1l> !apt > NTQ 
<kubine> NTQ: Informationen zu APT finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT
<NTQ> achso, okay. das reicht mir schon als erklärung.
<doev> Ich möchte auf einem Server mit x-forwarding programme starten können, ohne auf dem server mehr als nötig zu installieren. welches paket brauche ich dafür?
<JonathanWeber> Hallo nochmal! Ich habe eine weitere Frage: I
<koegs> doev: openssh-server
<JonathanWeber> Ich nutze einen zusätzlichen Monitor zu meinem Laptop-Screen. Momentan wird über DualView/TwinView einfach für jede meiner vier Arbeitsflächen eine weitere Arbeitsfläche für den externen Monitor rechts angehängt. Sprich wenn ich auf dem Laptop von Arbeitsfläche 1 auf Arbeitsfläche 2 wechsele, tut dies auch der externe monitor.
<JonathanWeber> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu entkoppeln? Sprich eine Aktive Ecke für den Laptop-Monitor zu haben mit der ich auf dem Desktop Arbeitsflächen wechseln kann und eine aktive Ecke auf dem externen Monitor, wo ich dort die Arbeitsflächen wechseln kann?
<JonathanWeber> Bzw. würde es mir auch reichen, den externen Monitor als "5. Arbeitsfläche" zu verwenden...
<bekks> doev: oder zusätzlich noch freenx server/client
<doev> ja, es war tatsächlich nur libqtgui4 das fehlte .... sind denn nicht irgendwelche x-pakete notwendig?
<koegs> naja, für "ssh -X" braucht man auf dem server ja nix installieren ausser dem programm selber, lokal braucht man dann den x-server
<bekks> JonathanWeber: Welche Grafikkarte hast Du?
<doev> jetzt muss ich mich nur noch dran erinnern, wie das tool hieß, mit dem man x-anwendungen auf dem server weiter lazfen lassen kann. Ähnlich wie screen.
<bekks> freenx server/client
<doev> nein das war es nicht, ist aber im prinzip egal, hauptsache es geht.
<doev> xpra
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich bin derzeit auf ubuntu 12.04 und möchte auf 13.10 updaten (bzw. erst auf 12.10, dann 13.04 dann 13.10). Ich habe derzeit viele ppa's aktiviert und nutzen auch nicht den standard window manager. Wenn ich nun per update-manager update, werden die ppas behalten? Und was ist mit anderen quellen, die ich in meiner sources.list habe?
<doev> xpra installiert jetzt doch den ganzten x-server ... wird wohl benötigt.
<bekks> doev: Was hast du erwartet? Ohne X Server keine X Anwendungen. Und wenn sie "weiterlaufen" sollen, brauchst du einen X Server auf demsie das tun können.
<doev> bekks, so siehts aus
<AkuUsagi> Hallo,unter ubuntu kann ich doch auch problemlos mate oder cinnamon als Desktop verwenden?
<bekks> AkuUsagi: Ja.
<AkuUsagi> sind die beiden desktops in den repos von ubuntu schon vorhanden?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich nutze sie nicht.
<bekks> Schau halt nach mit apt-cache search :)
<AkuUsagi> bekks: war eher ne frage vor der installation gerade
<bekks> AkuUsagi: War die Antwort für "vor der Installation". :)
<AkuUsagi> dann bleibt nur noch die frage ob 13.10 oder 12.04
<bekks> Wenn du so fragst: 12.04, und im April auf 14.04 gehen.
<apollo13> juni
<bekks> Joah, oder Juni. Oder irgenwann bis April 2017 auf 14.04 oder 16.04 gehen.
<mb88> hallo, hat jemmand Zeit/Lust mir bei der Installation von ubuntu zu helfen via messengar? würde auch 50Euro springen lassen wenns klappt.. dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich ned gerade der schlauste in sach pc bin.
<bekks> So funktioniert Support hier nicht. Stell eine konkrete Frage, dann wird sie hoffentlich auch beantwortet werden. :)
<mb88> wenn ich das nur könnte ^^
<bekks> Ohne Fragê können wir Dir nicht helfen... :)
<bekks> mb88: Ich akzeptiere keine DCC chats.
<bekks> Support von mir gibt es nur hier.
<bekks> Dann kann es ja nicht soo wichtig gewesen sein.
<AkuUsagi> hab gerade mal 12.04 von usb stick gstartet. eigentlich alles gut. er erkennt alle 3 festplatten. alle partitionen nur win 8.1 das als efi install existiert nicht
<AkuUsagi> möchte aber schon gern ein dual-boot system
<bekks> Wenn du es vom USB Stick startest, wie soll er denn dann erkennen, dass da ein bootbares Windows ist, und wo soll das angezeigt werden?
<doev> wie sehe ich ohne zu testen, ob ich ein 64bit ubuntu installieren könnte?
<doev> address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<AkuUsagi> bei der installation sollte er es eigentlich erkennen
<doev> model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor          900MHz
<bekks> doev: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<doev> kann der celeron das?
<bekks> doev: Niemals kann der 64bit.
<doev> tool :(
<doev> toll meine ich
<bekks> AkuUsagi: Du hast gerade gesagt, dass du von einem USB Stick gebooted hast - also nicht installiert.
<AkuUsagi> bisher wurde ich auch immer gefragt ob ich ein existierenden windows behalten oder durch ubuntu ersetzen will.
<bekks> doev: Die HW ist so alt, da läuft so gut wie nichts mehr vernünftig drauf.
<AkuUsagi> ich habe von usb gestartet und wollte so die ubuntu installation starten
<doev> bekks, das teil hat auch nur eine 4GB SSD, allerdings kann man schon noch das ein oder andere mit machen
<bekks> doev: Als Buchstütze verwenden, als Türkeil, als modisches Gadget im Schrank, als Tablet... :)
<doev> nene, das teil ist mir heilig :)
<AkuUsagi> Sollte ubuntu bei der installation denn win 8.1 generell erkennen?
<AkuUsagi> oder nur dann nicht, wenn es im efi modus installiert wurde?
<bekks> 12.04 wird kein Windows 8.1 erkennen.
<AkuUsagi> dann also doch 13.10 ...
<Laire> Hi, ich möchte Ubuntu auf meinem Laptop zusätzlich zu Win7 installieren. Bei der Installation sagt mir Ubuntu es hat kein Betreibssystem erkannt.
<Laire> Kann ich dann trotzdem Grub nutzen?
<Laire> bzw richtet er dan grub ein?
<jokrebel> ist das ein Rechner mit UEFI?
<Laire> UEFI?
<Laire> Ok gerade gegoolt -> nein
<jokrebel> Laire: Wenn da kein SecureBoot und EFI im Spiel ist sollte es kein Problem machen neben einer vorhandenen Windows7-Installation zusätzlich Ubuntu auf die Platte zu bringen. Ist denn noch eine frei Partition vorhanden (bzw. kann geschaffen werden)?
<Laire> ja ist eingerichtet
<Laire> 100 GB unter Winmdows als F
<Laire> Hm, sehe die Partiton nicht...
<Laire> ah ok, hab es als volumen un nicht als partiton eingerichtet
<Laire> hm, die live cd erkennt die von windows angelegten Partitoinen nicht, er zeigt mir bei GParted die komplette Festplatte als unallocated an
<electricblue> schön, dann haste ja Platz. ;)
<Laire> na toll und alles andere ist weg
<electricblue> Nee, Du hast doch sicher vorher ein Backup gemacht.
<peter1> Abend
<dominik-w> Hoin
<dominik-w> *Moin
<dominik-w> arg wieso druckt xpdf nicht in A4 ????
<peter1> Ich bin Arch nutzer und wollte eine Frage zur Packetverteilung auf Ubuntu Systeme los werden
<dominik-w> peter1 frag
<peter1> Ich habe einen Taschenrechner für die Konsole gebastelt. Habe es auch für Arch User in meiner Repo drin. Ubuntu kann aber mit pacman -S nichts anfangen. Welche Dateien muss ich zum download anbieten, damit Ihr mein Programm bei Interesse auch nutzen könnt
<peter1> also kompilieren
<peter1> oder ähnliches
<peter1> reicht die cpp datei und eine Makefile ? Oder muss es nur die PKGBUILD sein
<dominik-w> naja wenn du den quellcode mit Makefile bereit stellst werden wir es wohl im normalfall auch auf ubuntu benutzen können sofern es keine nicht erfüllten abhängigkeiten gibt
<peter1> programm ist noch so einfach das keine abhängigkeiten benötigt werden
<dominik-w> dann sollte das kein problem sein
<peter1> nur dann stellt sich aber die Frage wie man es mit der Ordnerstrucktur macht
<peter1> makefile kompiliert ja nur
<peter1> legt aber nirgends ab ausser da wo man die makefile ausführt
<dominik-w> Also üblicherweise stellt man dann noch ein configure script zur verfügung http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configure_script
<kubine> Title: configure script - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dominik-w> und packt das gnaze in ein tar.gz archiv
<dominik-w> wo man das programm dann am schlechtesten hinpackt muss jeder selbst entscheiden
<peter1> das hab ich zur Auswahl :-)
<peter1> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/65186
<kubine> Title: PasteAll.org - 11.01.2014_17:31:07.png (at www.pasteall.org)
<peter1> Hab halt nur keine Ahnung ob Ihr das so nutzen könnt
<dominik-w> Das ist ein bild
<peter1> wurde erstellt mit makepkg über eine pkgbuild 
<peter1> dominik-w, das ist mir klar das es ein bild ist :-)
<pAt_> peter1, stell doch die Dateien per Link zur Verfügung, dann kann dominik-w sie auch anschauen und deine Frage vielleicht beantworten 
<peter1> dominik-w, vll. hilft das mehr :-)http://www.file-upload.net/download-8505135/src_und_any.tar.gz.html
<kubine> Title: File-Upload.net - src_und_any.tar.gz (at www.file-upload.net)
<peter1> dominik-w, bekommst du es zum laufen oder werden doch andere Dateien benötigt
<dominik-w> mhm
<dominik-w> das ist nicht wirklich der quellcode
<peter1> also besser die cpp und die makefile
<peter1> ?
<dominik-w> ja
<peter1> mom
<peter1> http://www.file-upload.net/download-8505168/calci.tar.gz.html
<kubine> Title: File-Upload.net - calci.tar.gz (at www.file-upload.net)
<dominik-w> jop das funktioniert
<peter1> ok also werde ich das so zur Verfügung stellen, nur mal sehen wegen configure datei. Wegen Verzeichnisstrucktur
<dominik-w> jop
<dominik-w> also dein C++ code sieht ganz passabel aus! guter anfang! les dich einfach ein bisschen weiter ein ;)
<peter1> bin C++ Anfänger und versuche mich einfach in Startprojekten
<peter1> Danke für deine Bewertung
<peter1> dominik-w, Kannst du c++ ?
<dominik-w> nicht sehr gut aber ja
<xzise> Hi, ich versuche gerade über HDMI 5.1 Ton wiederzugeben, aber sobald ich von Stereo auf 5.1 umstelle fängt der Ton an zu ruckeln.
<xzise> Im Grunde genommen das gleiche wie dort: http://askubuntu.com/questions/391356/5-1-hdmi-mixed-channels-stuttering-choppy-audio
<kubine> Title: sound - 5.1 HDMI Mixed Channels, Stuttering/Choppy Audio - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<xzise> Die Antwort hier http://askubuntu.com/a/138858/216401 hat auch nicht geholfen stattdessen zeigt er dann gar nicht mehr den HDMI Sound mehr an.
<kubine> Title: sound - Distorted choppy audio in Precise - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mario0815> gibt es ein programm das man booten kan ohne betriebssystem um die FEstplatte komplett zu cleanen bevor man ubuntu inst?
<peter1> partedmagic
<dasjoe> Kann man auch einfach bei der Installation machen
<mario0815> klappt nicht.. hängt sich alles auf egal was ich versuche formatieren/ändern/löschen
<peter1> nimm partedmagic
<peter1> das auf cd oder stick
<peter1> und du kannst in aller ruhe arbeiten
<mario0815> jup versuche ich danke
<peter1> dominik-w1, Programm schon gelöscht oder magst testen und mir ein Result geben ?
<jokrebel> um was gehts eigentlich?
<peter1> hatte in c++ einen Taschenrechner für die Konsole gebastelt. Einfache Möglichkeiten. hatte es in Arch als AUR gemacht und jetzt ging es mir darum, was andere Systeme benötigen da Ubuntu z.b. kein pacman -S hat
<bekks> peter1: Ubuntu, Debian, und alles was darauf aufbaut, hat apt-get bzw. dpkg und verwendet .deb als Paketformat.
<peter1> @ jokrebel 
<peter1> also am besten eine deb erstellen, also versuchen
<bekks> peter1: Im Wiki gibts einen Artikel zum Thema Paketbau
<peter1> Hab sowas grade gefunden
<peter1> http://www.tomprogs.at/tutorials/linux/debian-paket-tutorials-01-ein-erstes-paket.xhtml
<kubine> Title: Ein Debian Paket erstellen - Debian Paket Tutorials | Linux | Tutorials - Tomprogs (at www.tomprogs.at)
<bekks> VErgiss externe Howtos :)
<peter1> ok
<peter1> Hättest du einen besseren Link auf die schnelle
<bekks> Ich saggte doch gerade wo du einnen findest.
<peter1> sorry überlesen
<peter1> gerade gesehen
<jokrebel> Wenn Du es Ubuntu-Usern leicht machen willst stell ein PPA bereit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA
<kubine> Title: PPA › Launchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<peter1> bin für alle möglichkeiten offen, die es euch ermöglichen die Packete zu nutzen
<bekks> "Paket" - ohne c. :)
<bekks> Erstmal musst du ein Paket bauen, anschliessend kannst du es auf launchpad veröffentlichen.
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau
<kubine> Title: Paketbau › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Vorsager :)
<jokrebel> JA! ;-)
<eer> Ich brauche Java 6, wie kann ich das installieren?
<jokrebel> !java > eer
<kubine> eer: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<eer> Da bin ich gerade drin. Ich habe sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin  ausgeführt, aber Ubuntu meldet es sei schon installiert. 
<bekks> Dann hast du schon Java 7 installiert.
<eer> Ich versuche gerade auf partypoker.com ein applet zu starten und Firefox sagt ich müsste wenigstens Java 6 installliert haben.
<bekks> Willkommen in der Javahölle. Die Seite braucht das Sun Java Plugin.
<eer> WIe bekomme ich das?
<bekks> Steht in dem Artikel :)
<eer> Also diese Anleitung? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> eer: Genau.
<eer> bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java/Java_7#Java-7-JRE
<kubine> Title: Java 7 › Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eer> Habe die Anleitung befolgt. Klappt immer noch nicht. Könnte es im Browser deaktiviert sein?
<bekks> Hast du den Browser neugestartet? Ist es danach im Browser aktiv?
<eer> Neugestartet, ja.
<eer> Nein.
<eer> Nicht aktiv.
<bekks> Was genau hast du alles installiert?
<eer> Habe alle Schritte unter Java 7 JRE befolgt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java/Java_7#Java-7-JRE
<kubine> Title: Java 7 › Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eer> Also zuerst das .gz File heruntergeladen, entpackt, etc. ..
<eer> Ist im neuen Firefox Java nicht automatisch deaktiviert?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man kein Browserplugin installiert.
<bekks> 1http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java/Java_7#Browser-Plugin
<kubine> Title: Java 7 › Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eer> Danke.
<eer> Ich glaube es klappt.
<eer> Klappt immer noch nicht.
<eer> Jetzt läd das Applet aber ich kann auf nichts klicken. Was kann das sein?
<eer> Ich habe noscript schon komplett deaktiviert. Kann man das noch etwas im Browser einstellen?
<Laire> so jetzt klappt das mit den Festplatte... aber jetzt bekomme ich nach der installation kein Bootmenü... Windows startet weiter selbstängig...
<bekks> Dann musst du grub reparieren.
<bekks> eer: Alle Plugins bis auf Java abschalten.
<bekks> eer: Und dann den Browser neustarten.
<eer> Ja. Habe ich ja.
<eer> Könntest du mir mal bitte einen Gefallen tun?
<eer> Geh mal bitte auf partypoker.com 
<eer> Und klick auf play now
<eer> Auf partypoker steht, dass es nur im Browser auf Win und MAC läuft. Aber das kann doch nicht sein, oder?
<bekks> Doch.
<eer> Aber ich habe es in der Vergangenheit immmer auf Linux gespielt.
<Laire> ok anleitung suchen um grub zu reparieren
<bekks> !grub2 > laire
<kubine> laire: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> eer: Und wenn die es nun umgestellt haben, dann geht das nicht mehr :)
<eer> Ist Java nun plattformübergreifend oder nicht?
<Laire> Hm habe ich ein efi bios oder nicht... fragenb über fragen
<bekks> eer: Das ist ein Gerücht.
<Laire> hm schade habe gedacht es wäre einfach ubuntu zu installieren
<jokrebel> Laire: Warum sollte es das nicht sein?
<Laire> Gut das installieren war einfach, aber ich bekomme keine Auswahl ob es starten möchte, sondern Win7 startet von selbst.
<jokrebel> Laire: Und hattest Du nicht gesagt, dass Du _kein_ UEFI_ hast? Oder verwechsel ich Dich da?
<Laire> denke ich mal, jedfalls habe ich kein "schönes" bios und kann auch keine maus benutzten
<Laire> habe noch nci mit linux gearbeitet und jetzt soll ich da die relevanten partitionen einhängen, welches sind die relvanten?
<jokrebel> Das sind doch keine Kriterien. Das sind Vermutungen. Klär es ab. Ansonsten, wenn tatsächlich kein UEFI: Hast Du Grub erlaubt in den MBR zu installlieren?
<Laire> das wurde ich bei der installation nicht gefragt
<jokrebel> kaum
<Laire> wie soll ich es ihm dann erlauben?
<Laire> ich habe ausgewählt: Ubuntu neben Windows 7 installieren
<Laire> und den rest hat er von alleine gemacht
<jokrebel> Laire: Klär erstmal ab ob Du tatsächlich nicht UEFI nutzt. Sonst wär das soweit ich weis eher kontraproduktiv den MBR neu zu schreiben.
<Laire> also auf der hersteller seite find eich nichts: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/X301A/#overview
<kubine> Title: Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X301A (at www.asus.com)
<bekks> Geh ins BIOS/UEFI setup beim Booten und guck nach.
<bekks> Ansonsten steht das auch im Handbuch.
<AkuUsagi> kann es sein dass ubuntu ein windows 7/windows 8 während der installation nicht erkennt, wenn dieses UEFI installiert wurde und die Platte GPT verwendet?
<jokrebel> Laire: Und auch für http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur musst Du zwingend wissen ob Du ein UEFI-System hast oder nicht. Die Herstellerseite wird da wenig helfen.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Laire> da steht nichts von UEFI
<jokrebel> wo!
<Laire> im bios
<bekks> Laire: Guckst du ins Handbuch?
<AkuUsagi> oder ist UEFI/GPT DUal Boot generell ungünstig?
<bekks> AkuUsagi: Ist es nicht.
<AkuUsagi> woran kann es dann liegen dass die bestehende win installation nicht erkannt wird?
 * jokrebel braucht jetzt dann auch endlich mal einen Secureboot/UEFI/GPT-Rechner um da endlich nicht nur theoretisch mitreden zu können …(Sponsoren vor! <g>)
<AkuUsagi> eigentlich sollte das ja os-prober hinbekommen. aber auch nach der installation findet os-prober nichts (os-prober /dev/sda, wo die wininstallation samt bootsector liegt)
<Laire> also so wie es aussiht habe ich EFI
<Laire> das handbuch sagt es nicht ausdrücklich aber im bios gibt es den begriff
<Laire> Enables/Disables UEFI boot from disks.
<Laire> Wobei im Handbuch auch ein Eintrag steht: UEFI Boot: Enable
<Laire> den habe ich in meinem Bios gar nciht
<jokrebel> Laire: Dann willst Du Dich erstmal mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen einlesen 
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Laire> also meine partitionen sehen aber nicht so aus wie im Artikel beschrieben, also kein verteckten oder so
<Laire> 3 x ntfs (1x recovery, 1x windows7 System, 1 x meine private partition) und dann die ubuntu partitionen
<bjoern_> Hallo, wo finde ich eine Beschreibung für den richtigen Einstieg in IRC, habe mir den Xchat aus dem Appstore geladen und stelle nach dem ersten Anmelden fest, dass es offenbar viel zu beachten gitb, Regeln zu befolgen sind.
<bekks> bjoern_: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln :)
<bjoern_> Achso, da oben steht es ja, danke fürs erste
<peter1> re
<Moshpit> hi
<Moshpit> ich hätte ein paar fragen zur "bluez" installation unter 13.10
<rhagu> hi, ich setz gerade nen kleinen backup server auf und hab per netinstall 12.04 installiert. Da ich nur sicherheitsupdates einspielen möchte, aber schon backports und multiverse bei apt-get update gesehen habe, frage ich mich, welche zeilen in /etc/apt/sources.list ich löschen kann, ohne sicherheitsupdates zu verpassen
<bekks> Dann würde ich dringend nichts einfach löschen, sondern mit ppa-purge abschalten ubd die Pakete aus diesen Repos deinstallieren.
<rhagu> wieso sollte ich das machen? ich habe doch gar keine ppas aktiviert.
<ppq> ppa-purge kann die haupt-repos deaktivieren?
<bekks> MAn kann es ja probieren :)
<bekks> Ist ja auch nur ein Repo wie alle anderen auch.
<ppq> ich würde die repos auch einfach drinlassen und die sicherheitsupdates per cronjob installieren lassen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<kubine> Title: AutomaticSecurityUpdates - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> rhagu: Du hast gerade gesagt: "aber schon backports und multiverse bei apt-get update gesehen habe"
<bekks> Das sagt sehr deutlich: "Ich abe da was aktiviert"
<bekks> *habe
<ppq> dann kann man noch, falls man das mal manuell machen möchte, das system normal updaten
<rhagu> zumindest nicht aktiv, das ist ein system das mittels netinstal cd aufgesetzt wurde (mini.iso)
<Moshpit> ich würde gerne die aktuelle bluez version kompilieren, da in den repos nur die uralte 4.101 version liegt. ./configure wirft mir aber direkt eine Zeile mit "configure: error: systemd system unit directory is required" aus. leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie es weitergehen soll. 
<ppq> rhagu: (bzw. mit einer der anderen im artikel genannten methoden, muss ja nicht cron sein)
<bekks> Moshpit: Die neue setzt systemd voraus, was bisher nicht von Ubuntu unterstützt wird.
<Moshpit> ok, danke, das bedeutet ich kann direkt alle weiteren versuche unterlassen?
<bekks> Ja.
<rhagu> ppq mhm, ich schaus mir mal an
<Moshpit> spitze! :D
<Moshpit> :(
<ppq> Moshpit: wenn du ein neueres bluez brauchst, musst du wohl eine andere distribution nehmen leider
<Moshpit> wäre schade um meine xbmc minimal installation :(
<rhagu> ein bischen offtopic, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu testen, ob der Rechner, auf dem Ubuntu gerade läuft WOL unterstützt, bzw dadurch auch aufwachen würde?
<sdx23> !wake_on_lan > rhagu 
<kubine> rhagu: Informationen zu Wake_on_LAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN
<sdx23> da steht, was man zu prüfen hat. Nicht ganz sicher, ob man nicht so oder so ins Bios schauen muss.
<rhagu> danke sdx23, werd gleich mal ethtool installieren
<Moshpit> gibt es denn einen guten command line bluetooth manager für ubuntu?
<bekks> bluez ;)
<Moshpit> ok
<Moshpit> dann probier ich das jetzt nochmal mit der wiimote und bluez
<Moshpit> xwiimote ist installiert
<micha> Hallo, ist hier wer?
<ppq> nein, das sind 166 bots ;)
<bekks> micha: "/names" sagt ja.
<micha> ok, prima, ich habe mir gerade Ubuntu installiert und bin ganz begeistert. Nach 2h haben ich alles komplett installiert (incl. Software). Das ist echt super. Und jetzt wollte ich das hier auch gleich mal probieren. Klappt :) Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage: welche Software nutzt ihr hier zum chatten? Ich bin ja erst 2 Stunden Ubuntu alt:)
<ppq> micha: ich nutze xchat (achtung: nicht xchat-gnome), das ist ein ausgereiftes, gtk-basiertes irc-programm
<ppq> für die konsole gibt es unter anderem irssi
<robert1> micha, hi, ist geschmackssache, einen überblick gibt es hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger
<kubine> Title: Instant Messenger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<micha> sauber, ich habe auch xchat installiert. Und vielleicht noch eine 2. Frage: wäre es sinnvoll, das Homeverzeichnis auf eine extra Festplatte zu verlegen? - Dann wäre es sehr einfach irgendwann mal ein neues System zu installieren. 
<micha> Ich habe noch eine ungenutzte 250 GB Platte im Rechner, die ich ext4 formatiert habe.
<bekks> Solange es ein separates /home ist, ist egal wo es ist.
<corasun> @micha: dann ist es recht einfach 
<micha> ok, super. Jetzt ist mir allerdings nicht so recht klar, wie ich das /home verlegen kann. Mit deer
<micha> sorry, mit der Maus auf die andere Festplatte ziehen, würde natürlich nichts bringen :)
<bekks> robert1: Instant Messenger haben nicht viel mit IRC zu tun.
<micha> ok, habe schon was auf meine Frage gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<kubine> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<corasun> micha, viel Glück :D
<Luyin> ich les grade http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grep?redirect=no diese seite, und da wird nicht erklärt, wozu die runden klammern ( ) gut sind. könnte mir das einer sagen?
<kubine> Title: grep › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> bekks, das stimmt, allerdings wird auf der verlinkten seite darauf hingewiesen, "In den folgenden Übersichten zu den Programmen steht unterhalb jeder Beschreibung eine Zeile mit Icons von unterstützen Protokollen und Diensten." Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß ersichtlich ist, welcher messenger viel mit irc zu tun hat.
<bekks> robert1: Instant Messenger haben mit IRC nicht viel zu tun, auch wenn die es "unterstützen". Man kann ja einfach einen IRC Client benutzen :)
<Luyin> nur falls ich mich dumm ausgedrückt hab, ich meine runde klammern in regexps. da wird das beispiel [Ss]up(er|ra) gegeben
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC wäre wohl treffender gewesen robert1 ;)
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sysdef> Luyin: alternativen /Noo(b|k)/ matched Noob und Nook
<robert1> ring0, du hast recht, dort sieht man sofort die irc-fähigen programme
<Luyin> danke sysdef!
<sysdef> !de Nada¡
<sysdef> oops
<sonotos> ein sysdef
<Moshpit> noch jemand wach?
<Moshpit> bin immernoch an "bluez"
<Moshpit> würde jetzt gerne die wiimote verbinden
<Moshpit> leider sagt mir die box folgenden Fehler: Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationFailed: Authentication Failed
<stefie> hi .. 
<stefie> ich habe eine frage und hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen 
<k1l_> schiess los
<sysdef> ohne sie zu stellen? schlechte karten :)
<stefie> ja sorry . wollt erst mal wissen ob ich hier richtig bin 
<stefie> also hab lappi mit ubuntu zum ersten mal . heut gebraucht übernommen und hab das prob. das ich wlan nicht zum laufen bekommen 
<stefie> haben schon alles mögliche versucht aber nix geht 
<sysdef> siehst du sie in der liste?  { lsusb; lspci; }|grep -i network
<sysdef> manche notebooks haben die moeglichkeit die hardware zu deaktivieren, per schaster oder per software
<stefie> sorry falls du m ich meinst . mit der liste . ich weiß nicht was du meinst 
<stefie> ja er hat nen schalter vorn .. aber die lanpe leuchtet .. haben wir auch schon mit an und aus versucht 
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-12
<Rochvellon> stefie: gib mal das, was sysdef inkl. der klammer schrieb, in ein terminal ein
<k1l_> stefie: gib mal "{ lsusb; lspci; }|grep -i network"  in ein terminal und zeig den output in einem pastebin
<k1l_> !paste > stefie 
<kubine> stefie: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Darkfire2012> Nabend.
<Darkfire2012> was hat es mit den basis-files update auf sich?
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> noch wer da?
<ubu_> bei vlc scrollt mir die maus die lautstärke herunter ohne das ich sie bediene...
<ubu_> jemand von qußen zugriff auf mein system?
<ubu_> außen*
<ubu_> bekks: da?
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich habe gerade von 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 geupdatet. Nun möchte ich libgl1-mesa-dri installiere und bekomme folgende meldung: http://pastebin.com/BRzQvWDL
<kubine> Title: > sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 Paketlisten we - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<foofoobar> PPA's habe ich alle deaktiviert, woran kann es noch liegen?
<bekks> foofoobar: Uhm - bist du sicher, dass du das in 32Bit installieren willst?
<foofoobar> bekks, ich habe versucht steam zu starten und steam hat mir vorgeschlagen diese version zu installieren. Ist es auch möglich das als 64bit zu installieren?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich nutze kein Steam.
<foofoobar> bekks, habe ich nachteile, wenn ich es als 32bit installiere?
<bekks> Naja, wenn Du ein 64Bit System hast, ist das nicht das was du möchtest. :)
<foofoobar> Ich vermute steam kann nur mit der 32bit version :/
<bekks> DAs glaube ich nicht. 
<bekks> Hast du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Steam gelesen?
<kubine> Title: Steam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<foofoobar> Ja, dort steht z.B. das ich steam mit dpkg --force-architecture installieren soll für 64 bit (habe ich gemacht), bekomme aber die gleiche meldung
<foofoobar> Habe jetzt hier gefunden das ich es mit ia32-libs versuchen soll http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116667
<kubine> Title: steam 64bit - libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 dependancy problem (at ubuntuforums.org)
<bekks> Weil Teile von Steam bereits installier sind.
<bekks> Ich würde den ganzen KRam runterwerfen und nochmal sauber die 64Bit Steam-Version installieren.
<foofoobar> Wie kann ich davon alles deinstallieren? Habe es mit apt-get purge steam-installer gemacht
<bekks> ICh nutze immer noch kein Steam, ich weiss es nicht.
<bekks> purge deinstalliert - aber was der steam-installer tut, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
<foofoobar> Steam installier sich nach ~/.local/share/Steam, habe das alles runtergeworfen, apt-get purge und nochmal dpkg -i --force-architecture
<foofoobar> Selbe Ergebnis wie vorher leider
<foofoobar> Am anfang waren bei mir noch xedgers ppa's aktiviert, die ich jetzt deaktiviert habe, eventuell muss ich die pakete auch noch runter werfen?
<bekks> 14Natürlich.
<bekks> onst bringt es ja auch nichts die zu deaktivieren.
<foofoobar> Okay. Das ganze mache ich per ppa-purge?
<foofoobar> Oder kann man sich irgendwie anzeigen lassen, welche Pakete aus welchem PPA kommen?
<bekks> Um es mit ppa-purge zu machen musst du die PPA erstmal wieder aktivieren.
<jokrebel_> foofoobar: Synaptic zeigt das sehr schon.
<foofoobar> okay, ich starte mal synaptic
<bekks> Wenn die PPA deaktiviert wurden, zeigt Synaptic nur noch "Local install" an, gesammelt für alle Pakete aus allen PPA die deaktiviert wurden.
<_moep_> fatal: bad boolean configuration: smtpd_helo_required = yes  <. bei Postfix im mail.log jmd Ideen?^^
<koegs> muss bestimmte true oder false heissen, wenn es ein boolean ist :)
<_moep_> koegs: der fehler waren #kommentare nach dem =
<_moep_> s/der/die
<Stefie> Hi guten morgen, ich hatte gestern nacht das problem das ich hier nicht mehr schreiben konnte .. nix ging mehr.. vielleicht kann mir heut noch mal jemand weiter helfen 
<Stefie> also .. ubuntu 12.04 versuche seit gestern wlan zum laufen zu bringen . hab selbst keine ahnung von ubuntu hab den lappi gestern so gebraucht übernomen 
<dasjoe> Wie heute Nacht schon: stefie: gib mal "{ lsusb; lspci; }|grep -i network"  in ein terminal und zeig den output in einem pastebin
<dasjoe> !paste > stefie
<kubine> stefie: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Stefie> jepp danke die paste seite fehlte mir noch  .. mom komm sofort 
<Stefie> [paste:417477:Stefie ]
<Stefie> ich hab keinen plan .. ob es das nu ist was du brauchst .. hoffe es ist richtig 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx unter der überschrift Kernel 3.0.X
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> Stefie: deine wlan karte ist sogar als beispiel der treiber seite angegeben: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_chip_types
<kubine> Title: b43 - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<willensbruch> Hallo. Ich suche ein Programm das die Auslastung des Arbeitsspeichers über Zeit anzeigt, wenn möglichst ohne GUI, also im Terminal. Kennt jemand was?
<Stefie> sorry .. ich hab keine ahnung warum aber ich kann nach ner zeit einfach nicht mehr schreiben .. 
<Stefie> und somit auf euch auch nicht antworten 
<foofoobar> willensbruch, htop
<dasjoe> willensbruch, ist nicht ganz was du sagst, aber vielleicht das was du suchst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Munin
<kubine> Title: Munin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> willensbruch: das ganze in deutlich einfacher: sysstat
<TheInfinity> willensbruch: siehe http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Linux_Performance_Aufzeichnung_und_Auswertung_mit_sar
<kubine> Title: Linux Performance Aufzeichnung und Auswertung mit sar – Thomas Krenn Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<TheInfinity> Stefie: lad mal das (komplette) syslog in ein pastebin was da los ist. das liegt in /var/log/.
<TheInfinity> Stefie:  mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit -i /var/log/syslog geht das in der konsole - den link der dir dann angezeigt wird ist das pastebin.
<TheInfinity> Stefie: hast das wlan problem denn lösen können mit der anleitung?
<willensbruch> foofoobar: htop zeit ja immer nur die aktuelle Leistung an. dasjoe: Munin kenn ich, aber ich such was simpleres ohne dauerhafte Log-Funktion
<Stefie> ??? konsole ?
<sysdef> willensbruch: while :;do log=mem.log;date=$(date +%H:%M:%S);echo -n $date" ">>$log;free|head -2|tail -1>>$log;echo -n .;sleep 60;done
<Stefie> also terminal weiß ich mittlerweile 
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich habe vor kurzem auf 13.10 geupdatet. Unter gnome funktionieren meine FN-Tasten (Helligkeit, Lautstärke, etc.) ohne Probleme, unter meinem standard genutzen i3wm funktionieren diese aber nicht. Woran kann das liegen?
<TheInfinity> Stefie: terminal. ist eine texteingabekonsole.
<TheInfinity> Stefie: kannst auch über die grafische oberfläche machen, aber das terminal geht eben oft schneller. :)
<Stefie> ok also konsole = terminal .. sorry ich hab echt keinen plan 
<sysdef> willensbruch: bzw. log=mem.log; while :;do date=$(date +%H:%M:%S);echo -n $date" ">>$log;free|head -2|tail -1>>$log;echo -n .;sleep 60;done
<TheInfinity> Stefie: nicht weiter schlimm. aber die tastatur hat eben wenig mit dem wlan zu tun. daher das syslog, da stehen alle systemereignisse drin, z.B. auch warum deine tastatur aus dem system geschmissen wird.
<Stefie> ok .. wenn ich wüßte wo ich das finde .. bin jetzt über den andern win pc hier 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: uh, mein befehl braucht internet. :)
<Stefie> ja über lan komm ich auch mit dem lappi ins netz 
<TheInfinity> ah ok. :)
<Stefie> bin jetzt im chat mit dem pc weil ich mit dem lappi nicht mehr antworten konnte
<willensbruch> /quit thx
<TheInfinity> terminal gibts wenn du links oben auf das dashboard klickst und dann terminal in die suchleiste eingibst.
<TheInfinity> Stefie: zumindest wenn du ein standard ubuntu hast
<Stefie> ok mom
<k1l> strg+alt+t ist der shortcut für terminal
<Stefie> so nu aber terminal offen ja 
<foofoobar> hey k1l, ich erinnere mich das wir gesprochen hatten über den Dell XPS 13 (und den WLAN problemen)
<xerror1> Guten tag Ladys und Gentlemen des gepflegten computings (-:
<TheInfinity> Stefie: dann den befehl da rein. der wird dich nach deinem passwort fragen. :)
<foofoobar> Ich habe nun auf 13.10 geupdatet, WLAN probleme treten nicht mehr auf ;)
<k1l> foofoobar: gut :)
<foofoobar> Dein trick hat vorher aber für die anderen kernel funktioniert, also mit diesem mod
<xerror1> Lasen sie mich wissen wenn cih ein frage stellen darf :-)
<foofoobar> bzw. das was du im dell forum gepostet hattest
<TheInfinity> xerror1: einfach fragen. :)
<beaver74> xerror1: ab 13.10 Uhr könntest eine stellen :)
<xerror1> :-) haha
<xerror1> ok, also: kann ich einfach unter 12.04 neben dem 3.11 kernel (lässt sich simpel installieren) auch den xorg-server aus 13.10 installieren und betreiben ?
<Stefie> ok drin .. pw gefragt 
<Stefie> das er will was installieren .. 
<Stefie> -das
<xerror1> ich gestehe das "probiers doch" eine valide antwort wäre :-)
<k1l> xerror1: ich glaube der kommt beim enablement stack auch mit
<TheInfinity> Stefie: yep, das ist absicht. :)
<Stefie> also j ok
<k1l> xerror1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> Stefie: der installiert eine konsolenvariante des pastebins
<TheInfinity> Stefie: so dass du auch von der konsole aus sachen in ein pastebin schieben kannst
<Stefie> ok 
<Stefie> fertig 
<Stefie> und nu ?
<TheInfinity> Stefie: apt-get install heisst dass du was installierst, pastebinit ist das paket mit dieser funktion.
<xerror1> k1l: ja, stimtm, hatte den 3.11 auch schon sauber laufen. es geht dann eher um den xorg-server bzw die kombination
<TheInfinity> Stefie: pastebinit müsste dir eine ID / einen link ausgespuckt haben ganz am ende.
<xerror1> hintergrund : mein elantech touchpad will nicht unter 12.04, will aber unter 13.10
<Stefie> jepp 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: den bräuchten wir mal. :)
<k1l> xerror1: lies mal die wiki seite :)
<xerror1> ok, moment :-)
<xerror1> hier übrigends der hintergrund :-) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198715
<Stefie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738130/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stefie> sorry wenn es immer ne sek länger dauert . muss das immer erst vom lappi auf rechner holen 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: wann genau ist das letzte mal die tastatur ausgefallen?
<Stefie> eähm als ich vorhin schon hier war . und mir kubine geantwortet hat 
<Stefie> ca vor ner stunde oder so 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: dann brauch ich noch sudo pastebinit -i /var/log/syslog.1 - das log beginnt erst ab 12:32 ;)
<Stefie> auch im terminal so eingeben?
<TheInfinity> yep.
<TheInfinity> pastebinit sagt dass du das pastebinnen willst, -i dass du irgendein input definierst - und /var/log/syslog.1 ist die datei die du als input nimmst.-
<xerror1> k1l:gibts das LTSEnablementStack auch mit 13.10 ??
<beaver74> xerror1: soll wohl diesen Monat erscheinen
<Stefie> [13:09] <Stefie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738183/
<xerror1> k1l: ahhh fein :-) und würdest du diese methode dann einer "manuellen" installation des 3.11 + des 13.10 xorg vorziehen ? 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich habe vor kurzem auf 13.10 geupdatet. Unter gnome funktionieren meine FN-Tasten (Helligkeit, Lautstärke, etc.) ohne Probleme, unter meinem standard genutzen i3wm funktionieren diese aber nicht. Woran kann das liegen?
<sdx23> foofoobar: womöglich senden sie keine ACPI events sondern scancodes; wenn es dann kein Programm gibt, was auf die reagiert, passiert nichts.
<Stefie> TheInfinity war das angekommen . ist es das war du brauchst  
<foofoobar> sdx23, unter 12.04 hatte es geklappt :/ Eventuell eine Idee wie ich das wieder zum laufen bekommen könnte?
<sdx23> foofoobar: du kannst dir mit xbindkeys einen Workaround basteln.
<TheInfinity> Stefie: yep. hmmm. ok, das mit der tastatur ist schräg. Oo
<Stefie> hmmm 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: hast denn das mit dem wlan schon mal probiert?
<TheInfinity> Stefie: und mal ne externe tastatur drangesteckt ob die dann noch geht?
<TheInfinity> Stefie: ich vermute / fürchte ja bei der tastatur einen hardwaredefekt ...
<foofoobar> sdx23, hat sich den da grundlegend etwas geändert mit dem behandeln von spezial tasten? weil es ja vorher ging
<TheInfinity> Stefie: weil mit ubuntu hat das ganze wenig zu tun … ubuntu bekommt nicht einmal mit dass die tastatur weg ist.
<Stefie> ist aber bist jetzt nur hier im chat gewesen . das eingabefeld hier unten ist dann weg 
<Stefie> zu wlan .. hab gestern mit ner freundin versucht das zum laufen zubringen . aber beide keine ahnung und egal was wir gemacht haben .. es klappte nicht 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: ach, das könnte an dem kaputten webchat von freenode liegen.
<Stefie> ok .. sorry ..hätt mich vielelicht genauer ausdrücken sollen . 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: wenn beim rest des systems alles noch geht dann ist das kein problem - ausser dass du dir einen richtigen irc client installieren kannst :)
<Stefie> lol .. ok . wenn das ubuntu drauf bleibt sollte ich das wohl machen .. lach . aber hier mit dem pc gehts ja gott sei dank 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: hast denn diese anleitung gemacht: Stefie: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx unter der überschrift Kernel 3.0.X ?
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Stefie> ich hab keine ahnungw as wir gemacht haben .. shenevra ? war es das was wir gemacht haben ß
<Shenevra> TheInfinitiy: Ich misch mich mal ein... Ich bin die Freundin, mit der Stefie das probiert hat... ich such mal eben raus, was wir getan haben
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: k :)
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: aber lass mich raten - irgendwas mit ndiswrapper?
<sdx23> foofoobar: kA, im Zweifel steht das im Changelog. 
<Shenevra> TheInfinitiy: http://pastebin.de/38715 ---- in dem FourmTema ging es darum, das der User auch kein WLAN hatte, also hab ich die Datei: linux-firmware-nonfree_1.11_all.deb geladen und so gemacht, wie in dem PasteBin bechrieben eingeben lassen, von Stefie
<kubine> Title: Speichere sie unter "Downloads" und installiere über: sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloa | Pastebin.de - Share text and code with Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: woher kommt die datei linux-firmware-nonfree_1.11_all.deb?
<foofoobar> sdx23, also ich habe herausgefunden dsa ich das vorher schon per gnome-settings-daemon gemacht habe. Also in i3wm einfach gnome-settings-daemon gestarte und der hat dann das pressen dieser spezial-tasten abgefangen
<foofoobar> Der läuft momentan auch, aber irgendwie fängt er die tasten nicht ab sobald ich nicht unter gnome bin
<Shenevra> TheInfinitiy: Die hat ein User in dem Ubuntu Forum gepostet: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-12-04-kein-wlan/#post-4416287 Das hier das komplette Thema... Ich hab mich gestern Nacht an jeden Strohhalm geklammert und dachte mir, es kann nicht schaden, wenn wir das ausprobieren
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 - kein WLAN › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: ok, damit habt ihr eine sehr umständliche variante von apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree gewählt. und das hilft bei euch nix. ;)
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: aber bitte bei sowas aufpassen, die datei ist jetzt zufällig auf die ubuntu quellen verlinkt. mit irgendwelchen deb files kann man sich aber auch schnell viren einfangen wenn man nicht kontrolliert was das ist.
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: dann mal bitte das befolgen was ich euch geschickt hatte, das ist die lösung zu eurer spezifischen wlan karte.
<Stefie> eähm.. 
<Shenevra> TheInfintiy: Ich war schon immer bekannt, den schwersten Weg zu wählen. Danke ;)  Ich hab die Seite von Dir schon geöffnet und versuch mich da gerade durchzuarbeiten.
<Stefie> ok .. ganz oben war was . mom 
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: nur das unter kernel 3.x
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: alles andere ist egal :)
<Shenevra> TheInfintiy: Ok, lass mich kurz drüber gucken, wenn sich spontan noch ne Frage ergibt, werd ich mich gleich noch mal melden
<Stefie> ich hoffe She du steigst da durch . ich nicht . *G*
<TheInfinity> Stefie: sind erstmal nur 2 befehle ;)
<Shenevra> TheInfintiy: Also erstmal nur die beiden Befehle eingeben und dann weiter schauen, wird gemacht, kleinen mom
<foofoobar> Ich habe gerade herausgefunden das unter gnome 3.8 die "media key handling" funktion entfernt wurde und in gnome-shell implementiert wurde. Leider habe ich keine gnome-shell am laufen unter i3wm, irgendjemand eine idee ob es da eine alternative gibt?
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: Befehl Zeile 1 eingegeben: http://pastebin.de/38716
<kubine> Title: Befehl 1 eingegeben | Pastebin.de - Share text and code with Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: das paket broadcom-sta-common-sta-source gibts auch net. nochmal abschreiben. :D
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: alternativ kopieren und einfügen ;)
<Shenevra> TheInfinitiy: ups, ok
<Shenevra> TheInfinitiy: jetzts siehts besser aus, es wird entfernt
<Stefie> kopieren schwierig . 2 orte 3 verschiedene rechner . lol
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: zweite Befehlszeile auch eingegeben und bestätigt, "extracting" und so weiter fertig.... und nun?
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: reboot und danach mal schauen obs dann geht.
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: Dann mal Daumen drücken...
<Stefie> oh ja bitte ... 8 stunden ubuntu reichen .. lach .. dachte das ist einfacher:-)
<TheInfinity> Stefie: im zweifel immer genau schauen was nicht geht.
<TheInfinity> mit "wlan karte geht nicht" kann man sehr lange sehr viel zeit verballern ohne dass was daraus wird ;)
<TheInfinity> ist unter windows ja auch nicht anders, da brauchste auch die treiber zu deiner karte, und nicht irgendwelche treiber ;)
<Stefie> ja stimmt schon .. nur wenn man nicht weiß wie es richtig geht *G* weiß man auch nicht was nicht geht .. 
<Stefie> es sieht definitv besser aus
<TheInfinity> Stefie: dafür gibts hier den chat. und vor allem das wiki. und die logs.
<TheInfinity> Stefie: statt wild rumklicken immer den genauen fehler suchen, die genaue karte, die probleme macht. je mehr infos desto besser.
<Stefie> ja ich weiß .. ich wußte ja nicht mal was mit konsole oder terminal gemeint ist . 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: das ist definitiv n unterschied zu windows, man kriegt aus ubuntu viel mehr infos raus und kann so gleich den richtigen weg wählen statt wild zu raten.
<TheInfinity> Stefie: geht die karte denn nun?
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: So, Schritt weiter, es werden die verfügbaren WLAN Netze angezeigt
<TheInfinity> perfect
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: Einfach nur noch das eigene Modem auswälen, Daten eingeben (WLAN über Modem ohne Router)
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: und dann ferig?
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: irks @ ohne router.
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: geht sie über dieselbe verbindung mit der windows kiste rein?
<Stefie> zwichen dem dsl modem und dem lappi hab ich nen TP Link damit ich das laptop über wlan nutzen kann der pc geht normal über kabel ins net
<TheInfinity> Stefie: bist du da je mit 2 rechnern online gewesen?
<TheInfinity> Stefie: wenn das n modem ohne jede weitere zusatzfunktionen ist brauchst du nämlich einen router. egal, welche 2 endgeräte da dranhängen.
<Stefie> der pc ist über kabel verbunden das laptop über wlan  also das alte
<Shenevra> TheInfinty: Nicht ganz... sie hatte vor dem Lap einen anderen Lap (der war nur kaputt) - sie war schon immer mit einem PC über LAN und einem Laptop über W-LAN im Netz
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: ok. ich will gar nicht wissen was DAS wieder für n verrücktes system ist ;)
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: manchmal ist das besser....
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: ich hoffe nur ubuntu kommt damit klar. weil wenn das irgendein privates gebastel des dsl anbieters was spezielle treiber braucht ist habt ihr keine chance.
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: In der WLAN Liste ist ihre Box drin - sie muss eben nur den WLAN Schlüssel eingeben
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: ok :()
<TheInfinity> :)
<Stefie> ein hoch auf dich und diesen chat 
<Stefie> vielen vielen dank .. nur noch eins irretiert mich .. 
<TheInfinity> Stefie: ich beziehe meine infos auch nur aus dem ubuntuusers wiki. bedank dich bei den wiki autoren. :)
<jokrebel> Und da ist sicher _kein_ Router vorhanden? Welcher Anbieter ist das denn?
<TheInfinity> ich übersetze nur.
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: das klingt nach einer dieser halb router halb modem frickeleien. gruseliger dreck, sowas, aber durch den modemzwang einiger anbieter nicht zu vermeiden.
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: Naja, aber Du hast es uns "erklärt" und das hat geholfen.... also hat Stefie schon recht, wenn sie sich bei Dir bedankt
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: und ja, WLAN hergestellt, sie ist im Netz - ohne Kabel
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: perfect
<Stefie> vor allem für deine geduld .. :)
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: dann habt ihr ein einigermassen normales modell. gibt welche wo man mit ubuntu keine chance hat weil die spezielle windows treiber brauchen :)
<schnitzl> hi. ich frage mich wie genau dieser uefi efi kram funktioniert. ich habe ein image (conezilla hdd image, eine partition 100mb groß, dachte da ist der bootloader drauf?? und der rest win8.1) und würde das gerne weiderherstellen, das geht auch soweit mit clonezilla. aber wenn ich das booten will kann ich es nicht auswäheln
<Shenevra> jokrebel, TheInfinity: Versatel; seit 5 Jahren hat sie den Anbieter und seit ca 2 Jahren das WLAN Modem - 
<schnitzl> was muss ich im bios einstellen, damit er den bootloader von der 100mb partition findet.
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: das ist auch n router. nur einer den man nicht einrichten kann.
<jokrebel> !uefi > schnitzl
<kubine> schnitzl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<Shenevra> TheInfinity: Meint ich ja... hab mich gerade falsch ausgedrückt, bin nur froh, das es endlich funktioniert
<TheInfinity> Shenevra: denn viel spaß damit. :) Und Stefie: wenn du n bissl was über Dein Betriebssystem lesen willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Stefie> danke werd ich aufjedenfall reinschauen .. bis dann und euch einen schönen sonntag 
<Shenevra> Ich bin dann auch mal raus...  Danke nochmals
<schnitzl> jokrebel, das ist soweit klar... so. meine frage ist jetzt aber, wie ich die efi partition die ich ja wiederhergestellt habe vom setup aus anspreche, bzw boote
<schnitzl> mit efibootmgr weiß ich noch lange nicht wie ich --loader definieren muss bei einem manuellen eintrag. also wo die grubx64.efi liegt ist mir unklar.
<jokrebel> schnitzl: Da ich mit EFI bisher nur in der Theorie zu tun hatte weil ich (gottseidank?) noch keinerlei Hardware besitze welche das so nutzt, kann ich da auch nicht weiterführend helfen, sorry.
<schnitzl> jokrebel, danke trotzdem :)
<simon-saint> kann / darf die Konsole beim installieren / deinstallieren sich aufhängen?
<simon-saint> Ich versuche lirc unter Ubuntu 12.04 zum laufen zu bekommen. Wenn ich eines der Programme anspreche oder versuche den Dienst zu stoppen, hängt sich die Konsole auf (es passiert nichts weiter).
<simon-saint> Wenn ich dann versuche neu zu starten, schlägt auch das fehl (muss den Power-Button 5 Sek. halten)
<Robert44> Hallo alle zusammen. Weiss jemand wie ich unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS das Backup so einstellen kann das es immer am Sonntag um 22 Uhr automatisch startet ?
<ppq> !cron > Robert44 
<kubine> Robert44: Informationen zu Cron finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<ppq> bzw. eher anacron
<ppq> denn bei cron wird es nicht nachgeholt, wenn der rechner zu dem zeitpunkt nicht an war
<foofoobar> Ist es möglich unter 13.10 ein Paket aus trusty zu installieren? (http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnome-settings-daemon)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package gnome-settings-daemon in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> keiner antwortet ihm... armselige bande ;-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Naja - wer nur knapp 3 Minuten Zeit zum warten hat… das ist eher nicht die Schuld der "Bande" ;-)
<stevieh> stimmt, da haste recht. das seh ich jetzt gerade erst. Da bitte ich die Bande um Vergebung ;-)
<habawu> hallo
<habawu> ich hab mal eine frage: unter der paketverwaltung gibt es ein paket mit namen "vim-common". wenn ich dieses deinstallieren möchte wird auch immer die abhängigkeit "ubuntu-minimal" zum deinstallieren markiert. kann man dieses paket deinstallieren oder ist das "ubuntu-minimal" wichtig?
<bekks> ubuntu-minimal ist nur ein Metapaket.
<habawu> achso. na dann kanns ja getrost weg :)
<lanaii> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage. Welche Ubuntu version wäre die beste. 12.04 oder 13.10. Denn in Google finde ich nur Upgrade seiten
<bekks> Wenn du so fragst: 12.04
<lanaii> das wäre die beste und stabilste?
<jokrebel> ja
<bekks> "beste" gibt es bei Software nicht. 12.04 ist die Version die länger Support hat und die stabilere Software mitbringt.
<lanaii> und von der 12.0ß4 ist es dann im april auch einfacher auf die 14.o04 zu upgraden, stimmts?
<bekks> Du kannst von 12.04 direkt auf 14.04 updaten.
<lanaii> ok
<bekks> Ebenso von 13.10
<lanaii> welche desktop oberfläche findet ihr am schönsten/schnellsten/stabilsten?
<bekks> Kommt drauf an. :P
<lanaii> naja ich bin ein freund der gnome-shell :D
<bekks> Dann benutz sie doch.
<jokrebel> lanaii: Das ist Geschmacksfrage und gehört wenn dann eher in #ubuntu-de-üfftopic zur diskussion gestellt.
<jokrebel> lanaii: Prinzipiell kannst Du aber auch mehrere parallel installieren und dann mit jeder mal experimentieren.
<lanaii> Aber einen großen unterschied zwischen ubuntu und ubuntu gniome gibt es nicht, ausser die session
<bekks> "Ausser die Session" ist letztlich der einzige Unterschied zwischen allen *buntus.
<lanaii> ok eine letzte frage noch
<lanaii> ich hab einen 64bit cpu mit 4gb ram. 64bit oder 32 bit besser
<lanaii> normal wäre es ja 64bit
<bekks> Unnormal auch.
<lanaii> wie?
<bekks> Wenn du 64Bit Hardware hast, ist 64Bit für das Betriebssystem die snnvollste Wahl.
<xzise> Ich habe vorhin mit mdadm ein RAID 5 eingerichtet und leider die Konfiguration nicht abgespeichert. Und nun nach dem Neustart ist "alles" weg (das OS war auf einer anderen Festplatte).
<xzise> Ich benutze Ubuntu 12.04 und blkid gibt nur die OS Festplatte an, mdadm --detail --scan liefert gar nichts
<jokrebel> xzise: Backup vorhanden? Wenn nein; hat mal wieder Murphey zugeschlagen.
<xzise> mdadm kann da gar nichts retten? Ich meine wie soll das den vom live system aus funktionieren z.B.?
<bekks> Konfiguration erstellen, speichern, dann das RAID einrichten.
<bekks> So macht man das eigentlich immer.
<xzise> Ich hatte nur gehofft das es auch irgendwie ohne geht weil zumindest http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID#Live-System kommt ja auch ohne aus (wobei es bei mir so wie dort beschrieben auch nicht funktioniert)
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> 12Naja, ohne abgespeicherte Konfiguration weiss man doch schon vorher dass bei einem Neustart alles weg ist.
<xzise> Ich dachte halt er würde die Konfiguration automatisch abspeichern, hab aber wohl den einen Absatz fehlinterpretiert
<akuusagi_> hallo, habe im moment 2 platten, beide GPT und UEFI. die erste enthält ein Windows 8.1, die zweite ein Ubuntu 13.10. os-prober erkennt auch win 8.1 EFI. gibt es nun eine einfache möglichkeit dies GRUB beizubringen und beim booten ein OS auszuwählen?
<dasjoe> akuusagi_, hilft dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren#Erstellung-Bootloader weiter?
<kubine> Title: EFI Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<akuusagi_> dasjoe: okay, die bedingungen sind nicht wirklch erfüllt, da linux und windows auf verschiedenen platten liegen
<dasjoe> "manuell" ist ein Link ;)
<dasjoe> akuusagi_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Skripte#Beispiel-EFI-Modus
<kubine> Title: Skripte › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<akuusagi_> dasjoe: thx, ganz trivial ist es also nicht. 
<xzise> bekks, okay ich habe das RAID nun neu aufgesetzt und diesmal die Konfiguration gespeichert aber dennoch funktioniert es nach einem neustart nicht
<xzise> Es ist nun auch der eintrag in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf drine
<brennabor> frage zu ubuntu-installation: 1.) wenn auf einer mini-partition mit fat32 die kopierte ubuntu-cd abgelegt wird- 2.) über eine dos-bootdiskette auf diese partition zugegriffen wird -3.) gibt es dann einen execute-befehl, um die installation zu starten? 
<ppq> es gibt floppy-images von plop, damit kannst du von einem angeschlossenen usb-stick booten, ohne dass der rechner usb-boot unterstützen muss
<brennabor> ich hab die plop seite gelesen, soweit ich das verstehe, muß ich dann weiterhin plop als bootmanager benutzen, statt grub
<ppq> nein, musst du nicht. das kommt nur zum booten der live-cd zur anwendung, danach kannst du ganz normal grub nutzen
<brennabor> ok, trotzdem nochmal zurück zu meiner frage und meinem begrenzten verständnis: ist das eine möglichkeit?
<agentsoul> nach dem update auf dropbox v2.0.22 wird keine Verbindung mehr hergestellt. Weiß jemand eine Lösung? Wenn ich mich abmelde kann ich mich auch nicht mehr anmelden "ein unerwarteter Fehler ist aufgetreten." Auf der website kann ich mich anmelden.
<PBeck> dropbox hat derzeit probleme wegen einer dos-attacke
<ppq> update auf 2.0? es gibt doch schon 2.6
<PBeck> ppq: habe hier noch 1.6 - wird aber unabhängig sein
<xerror1> hi all (-: 
<xerror1> ubuntu 12.04.4 gibts es als "daily" allerdings mit der notiz es nicht als install medium zu verwenden. was ist davon zu halten ? ich würde gerne auf 12.04.4 umsteigen um nicht noch 4 wochen auf das LTSHWE warten zu müßen. was denkt ihr 
<ppq> xerror1: installier einfach linux-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade
<ppq> dann kriegst du, wenn es so weit ist, automagisch den trusty kernel
<xerror1> also zum vö des   LTSEnablementStack 12.04 12.10 ? ist das gemeint ?
<k1l_> du meinst 14.04?
<k1l_> ahnee, der 4. pointrelease von 12.04. 
<xerror1> genau, der komtm am 06.02 glaub ich, und zeitgleich wenn ich das roichtig gelesen habe auch dann erst das zugehörige LTSEnablementStack 
<k1l_> das ist halt noch in der mache. und ist noch nicht stabil. da können sich noch sachen ändern ud bugs auftreten.
<k1l_> 16.2. kommts
<xerror1> allerdings funktioniert das 12.04.4 bei mir als livesystem ganz gut... deswegen die frage ob ich das nicht schon mitnehmen kann, das daily build (als solches ists bezeichnet) müßte doch schon weiter sein als ein RC
<xerror1> ah 16.2, thx
<k1l_> xerror1: und nein, daily builds sind noch vor alpha
<xerror1> ah, ok, verstehe, danke
<k1l_> da wird einfach mashcinell ohne testen der build angeschmissen. die RC etc werden getestet
<xerror1> ah und die komponenten (xserver v 13.10, kernel 3.11) einfach so zu installieren (unter 12.04) wäre nicht das gleiche weil diese dann nicht "ge backported" sind ?
<xerror1> ja, klar, ist ja logisch. ziehe die farge zurück :-)
<k1l_> xerror1: warum brauchst du denn die xserver versionen so dringend?
<k1l_> xerror1: ja, "einfach so installieren" geht meistens schief
<xerror1> :-) ich hab mir ein neues book zugelegt dessenelantech touchpaf nicht mit 12.04 (xorg-server-input-synapttic1.6.2) arbeiten will.
<xerror1> aber unter dem dailybuild live und bspwse 13.10 live rennts fein, deswegen :-)
<k1l_> nimm halt die enablement stack von 13.10
<k1l_> *13.04 that is
<xerror1> das ist aber doch noch nicht draussen, oder ????
<xerror1> ah, 13.04 ok, das schon. 
<xerror1> aber mit 13.04 rennts auch nicht, erst ab 13.10 :-)
<xerror1> hatte auch schon den 3.11 kernel drauf und den synaptics 1.7.1 von 13.10 kompilliert...ging trotzdem nicht.
<xerror1> ich glaube es liegt an nem abgfahrenen metapackage das es nur mit dem neuen xserver gibt.
<bekks> Wenn es ein Metapackage wäre, dann würde es keine Probleme verursachen.
<xerror1> bekks: gut möglich, ja. ist allerdings die letzte differenz zwischen den beiden umgebungen. daher die vermutung
<k1l_> mach einen bugreport auf
<k1l_> !bug > xerror1 
<xerror1> mhm, ja war auch meine letzte idee.
<xerror1> also wenn cih es nicht irgendwie anders hätte lösen können.
<k1l_> bevor ich da wild rumkompiliere hätte ich schon lange vorher die profis gefragt
<k1l_> !fehler_melden
<kubine> k1l_: Informationen zu Fehler_melden finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden
<xerror1> hab ich ja (-:
<xerror1> die hielten das für eine gute idee :-)
<xerror1> ist das denn im sinne der unternehmung mit dem bugreport ? weil der fix kommt ja mit 12.04.4 - also in 4 wochen. wird denn dann da trotzdem dran gebastelt ?
<k1l_> naja, darüber kommuniziert man mit den entwicklern und maintainern. das sind die die wissen warum das mit 13.10 läuft und mit 13.04 nicht. die können dir auch unter umständne beim kompilieren helfen.
<xerror1> ouh klasse, ok, vielen dank !!
<xerror1> dann will ich mal....viel spass noch und danke fuer die hilfe !
<brennabor> plpoKexec ... 
<brennabor> plopKexec ... 
<ring0> brennabor, alles gut?
<brennabor> für eine ubuntu-inst. habe ich plopKexec als bootfähige Diskette, das ergibt einen Startscreen ähnlich wie hier: http://www.plop.at/de/plopkexec.html - aber mein USBstick taucht nicht auf
<kubine> Title: Plop - plopKexec - Linux boot manager (at www.plop.at)
<brennabor> der stick ist mit fat342 formatiert und es sind ein paar BIOS-dateien drauf
<brennabor> -4
<ring0> ahja, und wo ist das ubuntu problem?
<brennabor> ubuntu soll vom stick installiert werden, aber wenn der stick nicht erkannt wird ...
<brennabor> ist es auch egal, ob da ubuntu drauf ist oder bios
<ring0> dann wirst du dich bei plopKexec bedanken dürfen
<k1l_> brennabor: dd das image einfach auf den stick
<brennabor> dd? was?
<brennabor> als iso raufkopieren?
<k1l_> !shell_dd > brennabor 
<kubine> brennabor: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<brennabor> ich hab hier kein linux-system, was heißt das unter windows?
<ring0> windd gibts
<brennabor> bitgenaues kopieren, sehe ich gerade
<xzise> Hi ich habe hier ein komisches Problem mit dem Bildschirmschoner: Und zwar nach 10 Minuten springt er an und ich muss eine Tastaturtaste drücken um den zu beenden, die Maus zu bewegen reicht nicht.
<xzise> Und eigentlich habe ich ausgestellt das er nach 10 Minuten den Bildschirm ausschaltet, gibt es eventuell noch woanders Einstellungen bezüglich des Bildschirmschoners?
<xzise> Ich habe bei Ubuntu 12.04 bei Settings → Brightness and Lock das deaktiviert
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-05
<k1l> es gab doch einen befehl (apt?) um zu sehen welche installierten pakete noch support haben. also komplett, nicht nur einzelne
<reduz> hi guys, I know this is offtopic but i'm developing an open source app and some german users complained the NEO layout is not well supported. When you use this keyboard and have to undo (ctrl-z), or save (ctrl-s), do you usually just press that or reassign it to something else?
<k1l> reduz: neo is not really a mainstream layout. and since its 2am in here i dont know if there will be much feedback now. maybe have a try at #ubuntu-de-offtopic too
<reduz> oh ok, thanks!
<pARESit> neo? 
<pARESit> reduz: hi, i use the normal remapped neo ctrl+s & z etc 
<pARESit> quertz(neo): ctrl+h (=ctrl+s) ctrl+b (=ctrl+b) … its ok for daily use but not for vim ;) 
<pARESit> ctrl+b = ctrl+z
<b2850> guten morgen
<dadrc> hu
<novize> Hallo liebe Leute und frohes neues Jahr!!! Zu meinem Problem: habe auf einer anderen Partition neben windows 7 auch ubuntu 14.10 installiert. Im Grub Menü wird windows zwar aufgelistet, aber wenn ich von windows booten möchte, geht es nicht und ich komme wieder ins grub Menü zurück von dem aus ich nur Ubuntu starten kann.
<novize> Folgende Befehle habe ich schon ausprobiert und bei pastebin gepostet: 
<novize> sudo parted -l
<novize> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m63a53b25
<novize> sudo fdisk -l
<novize> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m47fbace2
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-gr pastebin - Το pastebin της ελληνικής κοινότητας του ubuntu - Εργαλείο συνεργατικής διόρθωσης σφαλμάτων (at pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-gr pastebin - Το pastebin της ελληνικής κοινότητας του ubuntu - Εργαλείο συνεργατικής διόρθωσης σφαλμάτων (at pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org)
<novize> Sorry, hier nochmal die Links vom pastebin:
<novize> sudo parted -l:    http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421038/
<kubine> Title: sudo parted -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<novize> sudo fdisk -l:   http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421043/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> novize, kriegst du eine fehlermeldung?
<dadrc> also, wenn du versuchst, windows zu booten?
<novize> Nein, keine Fehlermeldung. Ich werde einfach wieder zu grub zurückgeschmissen.
<dadrc> hmmhm.
<dadrc> Aber dein ubuntu geht?
<novize> Ja, da funktioniert alles reibungslos.
<dadrc> gut, dann würd ich vorschlagen, dass du mal boot-repair probierst
<dadrc> Start mal dein Ubuntu, dann hier die "2nd option": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<novize> Ok danke, ich probiers mal direkt... Bis gleich!!! :)
<novize> <dadrc>  Hat geklappt, vielen vielen Dank!!!
<dadrc> Gerne :)
<novize> Allerdings habe ich jetzt zwei Einträge für windows, einmal für sda1 (was auch vorher nicht funktioniert hatte) und einmal den neuen Eintrag, der sich jetzt booten lässt. Wie bekomme ich den weg, der nicht bootfähig ist?
<dadrc> Gute Frage, tatsächlich. Die werden automatisch von Grub generiert.
<novize> Na ja, ist im Moment aber auch Nebensache. Die Hauptsache ist, dass es jetzt funktioniert. Ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit und wenn ich mehr Zeit habe schauen, ob es sich irgendwie vom Grub Menü entfernen lässt. Sollte eigentlich gehen. Kann mich an ältere ubuntu versionen erinnern, wo ich ein ähnliches Problem hatte und es irgendwie löste. Nochmals danke!
<dadrc> novize, in /etc/grub.d/ sind die Dateien, die für die Einträge zuständig sind.
<novize> ok werfe gleich mal einen Blick drauf
<dadrc> Da kannst du dich mal umgucken. Müsste 30_os_prober sein, aber ich weiß nicht genau, wie man das Ding dazu kriegt, nur den richtigen Windows-Eintrag zu erstellen
<chatgod> Hallo, kann jemand mir helfen? Ich habe Ubuntu 14.10 und konnte 1 Tag nach der Installation des Betriebssystems noch Programme installieren. Aber wenn ich jetzt versuche, was zu instaicedtea-netx:amd64 (1.5.1-1ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ...
<chatgod> update-alternatives: Warnung: Neuinstallation der Alternative /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/itweb-settings ist erzwungen, weil Linkgruppe itweb-settings defekt ist
<chatgod> update-alternatives: Warnung: /usr/share/man/man1/itweb-settings.1.gz wird nicht durch einen Link ersetzt
<chatgod> update-alternatives: Warnung: Neuinstallation der Alternative /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/itweb-settings ist erzwungen, weil Linkgruppe itweb-settings defekt ist
<chatgod> update-alternatives: Warnung: /usr/share/man/man1/itweb-settings.1.gz wird nicht durch einen Link ersetzt
<chatgod> update-alternatives: Fehler: Alternativen-Pfad /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/javaws existiert nicht
<chatgod> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes icedtea-netx:amd64 (--configure):
<chatgod>  Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück
<chatgod> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)llieren, kommt: "
<GeneralSkull> hi@all
<GeneralSkull> jemand hier der smir mal bei ein paar Fragen helfen kann?
<sash_> !frag > GeneralSkull 
<kubine> GeneralSkull: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<GeneralSkull> Ok, also ich hab ubuntu aufm laptop installiert, aber ne AVerMedia A366 integierte TV Karte, die ich nicht zum laufen bekomme ... hab zwar nach gegoogelt, aber die hilfen dazu sind zu sporadisch =/
<stevieh> sicher dass es ne A366 ist? da steht, das wäre eine ISDB-T Karte... :-)
<GeneralSkull> ähh, sry xD hab da was durcheinander gebracht, moment ..
<stevieh> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_Services_Digital_Broadcasting sonst hätte ich dir zu einem Umzug geraten
<kubine> Title: Integrated Services Digital Broadcasting – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<GeneralSkull> ach A336 sry
<GeneralSkull> über dmesg | grep -i dvb wird die auch angezeigt ...
<jokrebel> als?
<GeneralSkull> [    2.582817] usb 1-1.5: Product: AVerMedia A336 MiniCard Hybrid DVB-T
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Und was sagt lsusb darüber?
<GeneralSkull> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07ca:4336 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc. 
<GeneralSkull> oder wolltest die details wissen? xD
<jokrebel> nö passt, mir gehts hauptsächlich um die ID
<GeneralSkull> achso
<GeneralSkull> najo, soweit, dass der die wahrscheinlich erkennt scheint sie ja ...
<GeneralSkull> aber ich kann sie z.B. bei Tvheadend nicht auswählen
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Steck sie mal ab, und starte ein Terminal in dem Du "tail -f /var/log/syslog" eingiebst.
<GeneralSkull> kann ich so einfach nicht, ist ne integrierte xD
<jokrebel> paar Sekunden warten und dann 2-3mal Enter drücken.
<jokrebel> wie ne integrierte? Dachte USB ... is das ein Laptop?
<GeneralSkull> ja ist laptop
<jokrebel> hmm
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Dann noPaste mal die komplette Datei /var/log/syslog
<jokrebel> !pasten > GeneralSkull 
<kubine> GeneralSkull: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<GeneralSkull> ty moment
<GeneralSkull> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421053/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<GeneralSkull> beim raspberry wars iwie angenehmer =D, mit xbmc hab ich mir nen schönes kleines media center gebastelt xD
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Öhhm, das ist aber kaum der komplette Log
<GeneralSkull> mhm
<GeneralSkull> der spuckt mir aber das nur aus
<GeneralSkull> was mich auch wundert
<GeneralSkull> moment
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Mach die Datei mit nem Editor auf, markier alles und dann kopier es.
<GeneralSkull> war auch jetzt meine überlegung ... bin eigl immernoch eher nen konsolenanwender^
<GeneralSkull> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421058/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<GeneralSkull> sieht vollständiger aus ...
<jokrebel> hm - moment
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Installier mal linux-firmware-nonfree und linux-firmware. Dann neu starten und gleich nochmal die Datei pasten.
<GeneralSkull> ok
<jokrebel> Tu mich dann bitte Highliten (Nick erwähnen) - dann merk ichs eher.
<GeneralSkull> müssten eigl beide schon drauf sein
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Wenn beides schon installiert sein sollte brauchst Du natürlich nicht neu starten und auch nicht nochmal pasten.
<GeneralSkull> mhm
<jokrebel> ah und v4l-dvb bitte auch
<GeneralSkull> mhm jokrebel mhm, das hatte ich voehin gemacht
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Was ist das nochmal für genau Bezeichnung von dem Laptop? Und wie alt ist das?
<GeneralSkull> istn Lenovo Ideapad Y570 
<jokrebel> hier hat es wohl jemand gelöst http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/internen-dvb-t-empfaenger-nutzen/
<kubine> Title: Internen DVB-T-Empfänger nutzen › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Allerdings ist das von 2011. Ob das mit dem aktuellen Ubuntu auch noch so klappt kann ich jetzt vom überfliegen her nicht sagen.
<GeneralSkull> naja, bisher hab ichs nicht hinbekommen
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Diesen Beitrag hast Du schon gekannt und durchgelesen/-gearbeitet?
<GeneralSkull> genaknnt durchgelesen, bekomme wie bei anderen auf die fehlermeldung: fatal error: dvb_frontend.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden  #include "dvb_frontend.h"
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Wo genau? Wie gehst Du vor? Welcher Unterbeitrag? .... Bitte etwas genauer. Ich bin noch nichtmal fertig mit dem Artikel
<jokrebel> Und highlighte mich bitte, ich mach teilweise auch noch was anderes und bekomm das dann unnötig verspätet mit.
<GeneralSkull> jokrebel achso, naja, ich hab danach nochmal gegoogelt
<jokrebel> kommt da noch was?
<GeneralSkull> mal schauen xD
<GeneralSkull> jokrebel ich versuche das nochn mal, aber glaube habe so langsam keinen nerv heute mehr für ... denke ich installiere erstmal noch n paar andere sachen
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Wenn Du von diesem Link gleich erzählt hättest und dass es dabei hing wärn wir vielleicht schon viel weiter ;-/
<GeneralSkull> jokrebel sry, hatte den link nimmer, nachdem ich das runtergeladen habe ... da ist halt auch ne readme dabei ... 
<GeneralSkull> jokrebel da steht folgendes:
<jokrebel> *seufz* ... alles in einem Satz wär nett, ansonsten beim letzten das Highlight ;-)
<GeneralSkull> jokerebel http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421063/
<kubine> Title: readme › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<GeneralSkull> an diesem dvb-frontend.h liegt es, dass das ganze net klappt
<GeneralSkull> -.-
<jokrebel> This package is tested ... Ubuntu 11.04 ist das höchste was da erwähnt ist :-( ...Und so nen neuen Kernel bauen ist so "out-of-the-box" nicht möglich. Da Fehlen Dir wohl noch ein paar wichte Pakete um das zu können. Ich empfehle das Ubuntuusers-Wiki für "Kernel kompilieren". Das gut verinnerlichen und dann mit der (mir immer noch unbekannten) Installationsanleitung gegenprüfen. 
<GeneralSkull> jokrebel okay ... wie gesagt, mehr steht in der readme an informationen leider auch nicht drin ...
<GeneralSkull> jokrebel aber vielen Dank für deine mühen ...
<jokrebel> da wird doch wohl stehn was Du für schritte zu machen hast, sonst käme keine solche Fehlermeldung zustande. Bei welchem Befehl was hängt ist schon auch wichtig für ne Fehleranalyse. Meine Glaskugel ist leider in der Reinigung...
<GeneralSkull> jokrebel ... wäre schön, wenn da mehr stehen würde, aber leider komme ich nicht wirklich weiter =/
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: "leider komme ich nicht wirklich weiter" ist kein zielführender Satz. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung hier gibt es Hilfe zur selbsthilfe von Freiwilligen. Ohne Mitarbeit und grundlegendem genauen Erklären was schon versucht wurde und _was_ wie fehlgeschlagen ist macht das leider leinen Spaß sein Freizeit für kostenlosen und unentgeltlichen Support zu vergeuden.
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<guntbert> jokrebel: Spass willst du auch noch haben? Ts ts ;-))
<GeneralSkull> jokerebel trotzdem danke ... ich hab ja schon einiges durch probiert, leider hab ich mir nicht alles aufgeschrieben was =/ ... ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass es so kompliziert würde
<cronos1> hallo
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Such als erstes die Anleitung die Du versucht hast zu befolgen und zeig sie uns .... und dann ließ Dich schon mal in das Thema "kompilieren" ein. Ich weis noch nicht mal was Du da für "Sache einbaun" willst; Was das für Treiber ist ... und und und
<jokrebel> !niemals > guntbert 
<kubine> guntbert: NIEMALS !
<jokrebel> GeneralSkull: Alternativ kannst Du Dir natürlich auch nen DVB-T-Stick zulegen der OOTB funktioniert.
<GeneralSkull> jokrebel wäre auch ne möglichkeit, die zumindest wohl schneller geht
<jokrebel> zumal es keine Garantie gibt ob das dann auch tatsächlich klappt. Kannst ja auch mal beim DVB-T-Hersteller http://avertv.avermedia.com/ und/oder beim Laptophersteller nachfragen gehn wie es denn mit der aktuellen Linuxunterstützung aussieht.
<kubine> Title: AVerMedia AVerTV Global - TV Tuners, Live IPTV Streaming Encoder, Video Capture Card, Media Player and Multimedia Products (at avertv.avermedia.com)
<jokrebel> aber mal "schnell eingerichtet" ist die wohl anscheinend nicht wirklich.
<GeneralSkull> mhm
<ford> hey
<ford> ich habe gerade ubuntu installiert
<ford> aber iwie bootet es nicht :<
<k1l_> das heisst?
<phillip> kommt den grub?
<ford> wenn ich mit der liveCD rein gehe dann find ich auch keine boot partition
<ford> kann es sein, dass grub nicht installiert ist?
<ford> ne
<k1l_> ford: ok. was hast du da wie installiert? welches setup? welches ubuntu genau? was passiert? kommen errors?
<ford> das long time support 64 bit
<k1l_> hast du denn eine extra boot partiiton gemacht? oder wie sieht das partitions setup aus?
<ford> und es kommt halt einfach kein grub
<k1l_> verschlüsselung?
<phillip> was kommt den statt dessen?
<ford> da ist nur swap und dann ne partition für home+root
<ford> ohne verschlüsselung
<k1l_> ford: ok. dualboot? uefi?
<ford> phillip, es kommt das boot menü des laptops
<ford> kein dualboot
<ford> uefi weiß ich nicht :/
<phillip> und wenn du dann harddrive wählst?
<ring0> GeneralSkull, also auf der seite vom hersteller gibts auch aktuelle treiber für linux: http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/DE/Support/Download.aspx?Action=search&Kind=APDriver&interface=Alles&signal=2&keyword=linux
<kubine> Title: AVerMedia Technologies Europe B.V. - TV Tuners, Live IPTV Streaming Encoder, Video Capture Card, Media Player and Multimedia Products - Support - (at www.avermedia.eu)
<ford> oh sry
<phillip> gehts?
<ford> hab gerade ubuntu nochmal neuinstalliert und nun gehts
<phillip> gut
<ring0> GeneralSkull, ups. das wollte ich eigentlich: http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/DE/Support/Download.aspx?Action=search&Kind=APDriver&interface=3&signal=2&keyword=linux
<kubine> Title: AVerMedia Technologies Europe B.V. - TV Tuners, Live IPTV Streaming Encoder, Video Capture Card, Media Player and Multimedia Products - Support - (at www.avermedia.eu)
<ring0> GeneralSkull, mit der h380d hat es ja im thread im forum geklappt :)
<GeneralSkull> ring0 jup, sollte auch klappen, aber diese scheiß header datei findet der nicht .... aber hab ne interessante Anleitung gefunden, die ich gerade ausprobieren möchte
<jokrebel> ring0: Vielleicht hat er den ja, er rückt seit Stunden nicht raus damit "was er wie" versuchte zu installieren ;-)
<ring0> in den release notes steht was von test mit 13.04, also wäre da sehr optimistisch :)
<ford> Oo
<ford> ich hab ein neues problem
<ford> iwie kann ich wine nicht installieren
<ford> da kommt, dass er wine nicht findet
<ford> E: unable to locate package
<jokrebel> ford: Du hast noch ein Problem. Dein Punkt produziert jedesmal ein Enter ;-)
<ford> what?
<jokrebel> !enter > ford 
<kubine> ford: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<ford> ok, sry
<ford> könnt ihr mir jetzt pls helfen? :)
<ford> im wiki steht, dass wine eig verfügbar sein müsste, aber wenn ich dann auf jetzt installieren klicke findet der nichts
<jokrebel> ford: Was genau gibst Du ein bevor Du diese Fehlermeldung (und vielleicht noch mehr?) erhltst?
<k1l> ford: "lsb_release -d" bitte
<ford> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l> ford: fahr mal ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" das aktualisiert auf den neusten 14.04 stand.
<jokrebel> ford: Wenn Du das grade erst aufgesetzt hast ist es eventuell noch gar nicht auf neuestem Stand.
<k1l> ford: wenn das ohne error durch ist dann "sudo apt-get install wine" wenn es irgendwo errors gibt bitte den text kopieren und in einen pastebin packen.
<k1l> achos, das ganze im terminal natürlich machen
<jokrebel> ford: Und hinter && das fehlende Leerzeichen reinpacken ;-)
<k1l> jokrebel: unnötig.
<jokrebel> k1l: Ernsthaft? *staun*
<ford> pastebin.com/sf0ZnhC2
<k1l> ford: vorher den anderen befehl gemacht?
<ford> klar
<k1l> mach mal "apt-cache policy wine"
<ford> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l> ford: nee, nicht "lsb_release -d" sondern "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ford> N: Unable to locate package wine
<ford> kill 14.04
<ford> ist der neueste
<ford> das wollt ich damit sagen :D
<k1l> zeig mal ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in dem pastebin bitte
<ford> pastebin.com/xBLWhSWQ
<jokrebel> Wurde denn das update/dist-upgrade jetzt gemacht? ... ach egal k1l macht das schon ;-) Gute Nacht
<ford> dass update/dist-upgrade wurde gemacht
<k1l> ford: pack mal das "sudo apt-get update" auch in den pastebin wenn es fertig ist
<k1l> also eigentlich müsste das nämlich alles laufen.
<ford> vlc konnt ich gerade installieren
<k1l> ford: ok. geh mal auf systemsettings, aktualisierungen und software und dann bei "herunterladen von" mal den hauptserver auswählen
<ford> k1l, ich glaub daran lags, ich habs vorhin gemacht
<ford> und jetzt das update
<ford> und es lädt jetzt mehr runter :D
<ford> puh dauert das lange
<ford> jetzt finde ich wine
<ford> aber skype nicht :<
<k1l> ist im partner repo
<ford> d.h.?
<k1l> apt-cache policy skype
<k1l> ford, evtl musst du das partner repo erst noch freischalten in den settings
<ford> ok ty
<ford> och
<ford> ich habs jetzt glaub freigeschaltet
<ford> aber iwie gehts nicht
<k1l> zeig nochmal ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ford> sry ich bin dumm
<ford> ok, woher weiß ich ob die webcam funktioniert?
<k1l> teste sie mit einem webcam programm
<ford> vlc kann das oder?
<ring0> cheese ist glaub ich sogar vorinstalliert
<ford> yeah es geht :D
<ford> ty
<ring0> gerne
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-06
<Dam_ien> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem, welches nicht direkt mit Ubuntu zusammenhängt. Anderseits schon, denn ich scheitere an der Installation von Ubuntu
<k1l_> joa, da könnte man sagen, dass es ein fall für den ubuntu support ist :)  wo klemmts denn? welche ubuntu version versuchst du wie und wo zu installieren?
<Dam_ien> Ubuntu 14.04
<Dam_ien> Wenn ich den boot-fähigen usb im bios auswähle, startet der Pc nicht vo Usb sondern bleibt in der Start-Sequenz hängen. Ich glaube das hat damit zutun, dass ich einmal während des Tsrts die Umschalttase gedruückt hatte und nun bei Möglichkeit in den GrubMGr komme
<k1l_> was heisst bleibt hängen?
<k1l_> das live system braucht je nach hardware etwas bis es gebootet ist.
<Dam_ien> puh wie soll ich das beschreiben.. Ich habe die Möglichkeit in das Bios zu gelangen und andere Dinge wie das Boot-Device fest zu legen. Nachdem ich den USB-Stickk auswähle, kommt ein schwarzer Bildschrim mit Tabellen-Ansicht mit Zaheln und dort steht auch, dass er von dem Usb-Stick booten möchte. Dann steht "Change Amd settings" oder ähnliches und dann hängt er komplett. Der Usb blinkt wenn auf ihm gearbeitet wird und die Lamp
<Dam_ien> e geht auch aus
<k1l_> ich würde einfach den ubuntu usb stick nochmal neu anlegen um sicher zu gehen, dass er auch richtig ist. du kannst das .iso auch mit md5 checken ob es da keinen fehler beim download gab
<k1l_> was für hardware ist das?
<Dam_ien> Da ist leider kein Fehler, da ich die iso 2 Mal gezogen habe und mehrfach mit beiden probiert habe zu booten. Ich habe keine Ahnung was in edm PC dirnnen ist. Den hat mein Vater alleine gebaut und ich war noch jung und dumm und hab nicht zu geschaut
<k1l_> du kannst im bios gucken welcher cpu das ist.
<Dam_ien> CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor × 4 | Grafik: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS780
<k1l_> ok, schonmal kein 32bit only system
<Dam_ien> ja 32 bit wäre ungünsitg ^^
<k1l_> wie lange hast du gewartet beim booten?
<Dam_ien> 10 minuten
<k1l_> kommt vorher irgendwo eine auswahl?
<Dam_ien> naja ich kann auswählen welches boot device und ich nahm den usb-hdd
<k1l_> moment. ist das eine usb-hdd oder ein usb stick? und wie hast du da das iso bootfähig gemacht?
<Dam_ien> ahcso nein sorry, usb stick, ich ging unter hard disk und wählte dann: Sony Storgae Media | Also Usbt-Stick
<Dam_ien> usb-stick*
<k1l_> das ist jetzt schwierig so ganz ohne anhaltspunkt, wo e shaken könnte
<Dam_ien> das stimmt, ist es möglich im grub vom usb stick zu booten?
<k1l_> du siehst den grub?
<k1l_> auf dem usb stick ist gar kein grub
<Dam_ien> ich habe die auswahl mit 'c' in den grub zu wechseln, also ja
<k1l_> also hast du doch eine auswahl
<Dam_ien> ja zwischen 4 Arten von Fedora, wobei 2 sind recoverys
<k1l_> ja wenn der grub kommt, dann bootet er ja gar nicht den usb stick
<Dam_ien> Nochmal von vorne: ICh schlate den PC ein. Ich habe die Auswahl zwischen Bios, boot-gerät und noch 2 anderen dingen. Dann wenn ich von der Hard-Disk boote (also regulär) kommt eine Tabelle mit Zahlen aus denen ich nichts herauslesen kann. Dann habe ich die Auswahl zwischen 4 Fedora's. Wenn ich vom Usb boote bleibt er bei der Tabelle hängen 
<k1l_> ok, womit hast du den usb stick erstellt? klappt der stick an anderen pcs?
<k1l_> man kann mit grub auch isos direkt booten. 
<Dam_ien> Mit der Linux-"Aplikation": Laufwerke. Ja er klappt an anderen PCs. Ich weiß, aber ich weiß nicht genau wie und im Internet habe ich nichts gefunden, was mir weiter hilft :(
<k1l_> wenn er wirklich woanders klappt dann liegt es irgendwie an dem pc setup. wenn nicht würde ich das iso mit dd nochmal auf den stick ballern.
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<kubine> Title: Grub2/ISOBoot - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Dam_ien> okay danke, ich schau es mir an ^^
<Dam_ien> blöde frage, aber wenn ich gleich hier bin, wie bekomme ich meinen grub auf grub2, bzw. wie stelle ich fest ob er grub2 ist? da ist bestimmt ein unterschied
<jokrebel> Dam_ien: Was steht denn in der obersten Zeile wenn Grub da ist? Da siehst Du die Version
<Dam_ien> ah okay, warte ich schau schnell nach
<jokrebel> Ansonsten sieht man es an dem vorhandensein/fehlen bestimmter Dateien auch noch.
<jokrebel> menu.list vs. ähhm ...
<jokrebel> grub.cfg glaub
<dadrc> ja
<Dam_ien> was will mir grub sagen mit "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt"? was soll ich tun?
<k1l_> check mal die md5sum vom iso
<k1l_> ist das jetzt der usb stick oder ist das der grub versuch mit dem iso?
<phillip> Dam_ien: welches Dateisystem hat der usb-Stick denn?
<Dam_ien> ext4
<phillip> nutze mal fat
<Dam_ien> welches? 16 oder 32
<k1l_> exfat
<Dam_ien> okay
<phillip> ja oder 32, hatte das auch, aber bei hat ubuntu auch nie bei ext4 gebooted 
<Dam_ien> blöde frage: wie geht das? Wenn ich die iso auf den usb stick packe ist er autmatisch auf ext4 fomratiert, soll ich das mit gparted im nachhinein machen?
<phillip> ja und dann das ISO noch mal mit dd raufspielen
<Dam_ien> dd?
<phillip> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd
<kubine> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Dam_ien> danke
<k1l_> warte mal. willst du jetzt das iso mit grub booten oder einen bootbaren (ohne  grub) ubuntu stick mit dd erstellen?
<k1l_> denk dran, das iso nicht in sdb1 sondern in sdb zu dden. das muss direkt auf den stick und nicht in eine partition. 
<Dam_ien> also, da ich offenbar nicht ohne grub booten kann, muss ich mit grub booten
<phillip> du darfst bei dd auf keinen Fall falsche Partitinen angeben sonst passieren schlümme dinge
<Dam_ien> okay, passt der dd befehl so: sudo dd if=/home/[user]/Downloads/os_name.iso /dev/sdb ?
<phillip> of= muss noch dazu
<phillip> und ich würde noch bs=1M anhängen
<Dam_ien> ja, hab ich vergessen hier hinein zu schreiben. was macht bs=1M?
<k1l_> Dam_ien: du musst noch user anpassen und das den iso namen. und sei dir ganz sicher, dass sdb auch dein usb stick ist
<Dam_ien> k1l_: Danke, hab ich ;)
<phillip> geht schneller
<Dam_ien> okay er ist fertig: 2009088+0 Datensätze ein
<Dam_ien> 2009088+0 Datensätze aus
<Dam_ien> 1028653056 Bytes (1,0 GB) kopiert, 145,453 s, 7,1 MB/s
<dadrc> sync nicht vergessen
<Dam_ien> was für sync? 0_O
<Dam_ien> (ich weiß ich stelle mich sehr dumm an)
<dadrc> ist ein befehl. macht im grunde das, was das "sichere auswerfen" unter windows macht: stellt sicher, dass auch alle daten im buffer auf den stick geschrieben wurden
<dadrc> `sync` ausführen, warten, bis es fertig ist, dann kannst du den stick abziehen
<Dam_ien> okay danke
<Dam_ien> so, habe ihn jetzt sicher entfernt, was nun?
<Dam_ien> pc neu starten und in den grub gehen? oder?...
<dadrc> starten, usb zum starten wählen, gucken was passiert
<Dam_ien> okay, bin in 2-3 min entweder da und es klappt nicht, oder ich melde mich später wieder 
<k1l_> warum vermischt er denn jetzt wieder den bootbaren usb mit grub? o_O
<strohalm> multiboot mit mehreren isos?
<dadrc> wenn er dd benutzt hat, hat er keine isos
<k1l_> ja das meine ich ja
<rubberduck> wer hier versteht eigentlich die magie von grub2?
<k1l_> ich denke aber, dass das erstellen vom usb stick vorher schief gelaufen ist. das klappt dann jetzt vlt eh
<k1l_> rubberduck: keine magie. scripte
<rubberduck> ich mein eigentlich eher die magie die beim booten passiert
<rubberduck> so mit grub auf cd's und so - geht ja auch neuerdings
<strohalm> dd if=~/downloads/ubu.iso of=/mn/stick/ubu.iso? ^^
<strohalm> da ist wenig magie bei rubberduck 
<strohalm> da wird ein bissl code herumgeschoben und interpretiert
<rubberduck> strohalm: ich meine eher was der alles lädt - die Fehlermeldungen sind zum davonlaufen - er findet seine platte nicht usw.
<strohalm> relativ trivial
<strohalm> was der läd hängt auch von der conf ab
<rubberduck> geht man dann manuell auf der commandline vom grub durchs filesystem ist das nicht gefundene dann doch da - oh welch ein wunder - und warum liest er es dann nicht ein?
<strohalm> ja weil du das vermurkst hast?
<k1l_> rubberduck: kommt auf den einzelfall drauf an
<k1l_> rubberduck: z.b. usb platten brauchen zu lange zum anlaufen.
<rubberduck> war ein Ubuntu - keine ahnung welches - ist schon gelöscht
<rubberduck> interne sata
<k1l_> manche mainboards sollen auch die sata nummerierung durchwechseln :/
<rubberduck> bei nur einer platte dran?
<strohalm> ich bleib dabei das du das vermurkst hast
<k1l_> wie gesagt kommt das auf den einzelfall an. so im groben funktioniert grub
<rubberduck> eine schöne funktion von grub 0,9 wurde ja rausgenommen: der konnte über lan booten.
<dadrc> grub2 kann pxe
<rubberduck> der alte konnte nativ mit der nic reden und dann tftp
<rubberduck> aber pxe iss auch ok
<rubberduck> wir haben damals darüber ein netzwerkgesteuertes bootmenü realisiert
<Dam_ien> Jungs ich bedanke mich bei euch, ich habe es geschafft Ubuntu zu installieren
<lagerimsi> ich hab nun die letzten drei tage damit verbracht mir jede menge infos aus dem netz zusammenzutragen und LTSP auf einem kubuntu 14.04 im heimnetz (dhcp-proxy) aufzusetzen - es funktioniert nun via pxe-boot und auch mein raspberry pi funktioniert als fat client ----- interesse an einem überarbeitetem, oder neuem ltsp_im_heimnetzwerk artikel?
<lagerimsi> würde nen neuen vorschlagen  - der 12.04er ist ja noch aktuell
<lagerimsi> gebt mir bescheid
<lagerimsi> brauch ein bisschen motivation das ganze zusammenzuschreiben
<stevieh> lagerimsi: ja, super Idee!
<k1l_> lagerimsi: da besteht eigentlich immer interesse an mitarbeit. für die geeignetste abwicklung einfach direkt im wiki auf der diskussions seite oder bei #ubuntuusers fragen
<lagerimsi> die haben mich grad hierher verwiesen
<k1l_> hehe. vielleicht dachten sie das wäre eine support anfrage.  in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTSP sind ja schon unterseiten zu den releases verlinkt. da würde eine zu 14.04 auch gut passen
<kubine> Title: LTSP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lagerimsi> genau -- ich bezieh mich aber auf den artikel in den dortigen links "...im Heimnetzwerk"
<lagerimsi> gut... werde mal mit den ubuntuuesrianern diskutieren...
<k1l_> musst du da nur kleinigkeiten ändern oder komplett anders machen?
<lagerimsi> die installtion sind nur kleinigkeiten - glaube, die dnsmasq.conf häng ich einfach dran und verbessere ihn an den gegebenen stellen
<lagerimsi> lustig wird's in verbindung mit nem raspberry pi  - meint ihr das kann ich auch irgendwo im wiki unterbringen?
<k1l_> da würde ich dann eine weitere unterseite erstellen: "hier wird die einrichtung mit dem rpi erklärt"
<lagerimsi> ok
<lagerimsi> wird gemacht ;)
<lagerimsi> bin jetzt etwas unterwegs - wird also erst heut abend was
<lagerimsi> :)
<lagerimsi> bin aber zuversichtlich dass es morgen on ist
<lagerimsi> danke für die hinweise
<b2850> guten morgen
<defcon> mahlzeit
<jrd> hi, gibt es die möglichkeit unter ubuntu sich mit zwei netzwerken gleichzeitig zu verbinden und z.b. mit dem firefox über wlan0 und dem chrome über wlan1 gleichzeitig zu surfen?
<jrd> also ohne eine extra virtuelle maschine
<stevieh> jrd: im prinzip so nicht... wegen bandbreite oder weswegen?
<stevieh> du könntest es über eine proxy hinbekommen.
<jrd> ne würde gerne über das eine wlan ins internet und mit dem anderen auf meiner piratebox im webchat (router ohne internetzugang mit eigenen webchat)
<stevieh> naja, das kannst du doch über routen ändern?
<jrd> einem proxy wie proxfox auf das andere wlan interface umrouten ? wüde das gehen, und wenn ja was wären gute suchbegriffe um eine lösung zu finden ?
<stevieh> ich würde mal squid anschauen wie der so konfiguriert werden kann.
<jrd> und wlan dann einfach 2 * mit wicd auswähle, oder gibt es dann probleme ?
<west> hallo
<jrd> hi
<TWZ> hi west
<west> nutzt ihr ein Tree?
<west> nutzt ihr eine Tree das Systembaum Vercheinis 
<stevieh> nö
<jokrebel> west: wie meinst Du das?
<west> jokrebel bin an überlegen ob ich das installiere
<west> und ob es sich lohnt
<k1l> west: ob sich was lohnt?
<west> k1l ja
<jokrebel> west: kenn das gar nicht und wuesste auch nicht fuer was ich das brauchen wuerde.
<k1l> west: das war keine ja/nein frage :)
<jokrebel> <g>
<k1l> west: wenn es um das cli programm tree geht: probier es doch einfach aus.
<west> k1l: ja werde ich woll
<k1l> das sind 106kB. das verschmerzt jedes system
<fafhnir> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich möchte kein PIM wie Evolution oder so installieren. Ich habe bei meinem Ubuntu 14.10 das Google-Konto eingestellt. So sehe ich die nächsten Termine, wenn ich auf die Uhr in der Desktopleiste oben klicke. Kann ich Uity dazu bringen, den Broser mit Google Calendar zu öffnen, wenn ich einen Termin anklicke? 
<rednet> was bedeuten diese Klammern?
<rednet> yyyy=${1}
<jokrebel> rednet: Vielleicht noch nen kurzen Hinweis dazu, in welchem Zusammenhang das steht?
<rednet> ausgabe von jahr und tag
<rednet> echo $yyyy
<rednet> machter aber nicht
<dadrc> da fehlt so viel kontext, dass das nicht mal mehr lustig ist.
<rednet> ein kleines Skript das Variabeln ausgeben soll. yyyy=${1}
<rednet> unten steht dann echo $yyyy
<dadrc> $1 (oder ${1}, ist das gleiche) ist einfach der erste Parameter, der dem Skript übergeben wird.
<rednet> ja das dachte ich mir aber ich bekomme keine ausgabe
<rednet> #!/bin/sh
<rednet> echo Wilkommen
<rednet> # Parameter
<rednet> yyyy=${1}
<rednet> mm=${2}
<rednet> dd=${3}
<rednet> hh=${4}
<rednet> echo $yyyy $mm $dd $hh
<rednet> exit
<dadrc> Das als Skript, `./script 1 2 3 4` → Willkommen. 1 2 3 4
<dadrc> Funktioniert.
<dadrc> Und: Sowas bitte als Pastebin in Zukunft.
<rednet> ok
<rednet> aber bei mir steht da nur willkommen
<jokrebel> !pasten > rednet Siehe auch Topic. Danke.
<kubine> rednet Siehe auch Topic. Danke.: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<rednet> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421068/
<kubine> Title: Kleine Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> rednet: Hm keine Ahnung. Fehlende shebang? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shebang_f%C3%BCr_Shellskripte --- aber das wär glaub ich auch eher ein Thema für nen Kanal der script/shell/bash oder so im Namen/Topic trägt würd ich meinen.
<kubine> Title: Shebang für Shellskripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<donno_> hallo an alle, kann mir jemand helfen? habe die folgende fehlermeldung:
<donno_> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<donno_> E: Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
<_moep_> !paste > donno_ 
<kubine> donno_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> donno_: Genau. Und in den Paste bitte die _gesamte_ Meldung inklusive dem eingegebenen Befehl, Bitte.
<donno_> ok
<donno_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<donno_> jokrebel , nicht erschrecken von den vielen ppa 's
<donno_> http://pastebin.com/iVALkGAh
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f [sudo] password for donno: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> oh! Das könnte neuer Rekord sein ;-)
<jokrebel> donno_: Du weist schon, dass man PPAs mit Bedacht und sehr ausgewählt beutzt werden sollten?
<donno_> ja , sowas ähnliches hast du schon im dezember geschrieben :)
<donno_> ja weiß ich
<_moep_> donno_: hast du das root-cert von CACert installiert?
<donno_> musste unity reset -en
<donno_> und es passierte danach glaube ich
<jokrebel> donno_: Da kann ich mich zwar nicht mehr erinnern, aber dass das bis heut immer noch einigermaßen lief (eierte wär wohl richtiger) ist eher ein glücklicher Zufall gewesen denke ich.
<donno_> ok, aber wie löse ich das zertifikatproblem jetzt?
<donno_> jokrebel
<_moep_> donno_: schau mal hier, ob du das hast: http://wiki.cacert.org/FAQ/ImportRootCert#Linux
<kubine> Title: FAQ/ImportRootCert - CAcert Wiki (at wiki.cacert.org)
<jokrebel> donno_: Sorry - bei so ner Liste an Fremdpaketen trau ich mich da nichts mehr zu mutmaßen. 
<donno_> gut
<Ekkehardt> (20:47:23) donno_: http://pastebin.com/iVALkGAh <- :O
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f [sudo] password for donno: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<donno_> Ekkehardt
<donno_> da wunderst du dich oder?
<Ekkehardt> Ich hab 3.
<donno_> hast du eine lösung?
<donno_> ppa?
<Ekkehardt> NOch nicht.
<Ekkehardt> Ja, ppa
<donno_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156348/how-can-i-get-add-apt-repository-to-work
<kubine> Title: command line - How can I get add-apt-repository to work? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<donno_> damit hat es auch nicht geklappt
<Ekkehardt> Ich hatte den Fehler schon, aber er war nach drei Versuchen weg, ohne dass ich was geändert hätte.
<donno_> d.h es ging von alleine weg?
<donno_> nach wievielen tagen
<Ekkehardt> Am selben Tag noch. Aber da er weg war habe ich nicht nach einer Lösung gesucht. Es war das ppa unserer Uni mit dem Corporate Design für LaTeX.
<donno_> https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  server certificate verification failed
<k1l> ich tippe auch darauf, dass die fremdquelle es verkackt hat
<donno_> bei mir ist es aber ein ubuntu server
<Ekkehardt> Das ist kein Ubuntu-Server, der da hakt.
<donno_> sondern
<k1l> mach mal "sudo apt-get install ca-certificates"
<donno_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates
<donno_> sudo update-ca-certificates
<donno_>     sudo apt-get update
<donno_> habe das gemacht, aber nicht geholfen
<k1l> dann: siehe mein erster kommentar
<donno_> also es gibt dann kein gegenmittel dafür?
<jokrebel> ppa-purge?
<Ekkehardt> Nieder mit denn ppas.
<jokrebel> donno_: Aber was sich mir bei der Fülle von PPAs aufdrängt und ich mir nicht verkneifen kann; Wenn Du mit den von Ubuntu gelieferten Paketen so unzufrieden bist, wieso nutzt Du es dann? Nicx für ungut?
<Mathis> hey, wie gebe ich dem AT-Befehl ein Datum an?
<Mathis> ah, schon erledigt
<Zapper2k3> hi noch jemand da? bin absolut neu bei linux und hab probleme mit ssh & ftp
<bekks> Was für Probleme sind das denn?
<Zapper2k3> also bin der meinung die berechtigungen korrekt gesetzt zu haben aber kann weder per ssh oder ftp connecten, bekomme immer pw incorrect
<bekks> "pw incorrect" heisst, dass das Passwort falch ist, nicht die Berechtigungen.
<k1l> Zapper2k3: gibst du auch den richtigen benutzer mit?
<Zapper2k3> hehe is mir klar ^^ , bin windwos admin, aber bei linux scheint da irgendwas nicht zu passen, habs 3 mal neu gesetzt und auch neu gestartet 
<Zapper2k3> aber will das nicht
<Zapper2k3> hab FTP / FTP 
<bekks> Das PAsswort ist falsch.
<Zapper2k3> als test und akzeptiert es nicht
<bekks> Wie genau versuchst du denn dich zu verbinden?
<Zapper2k3> gibt es irgendwelche firewall einstellungen im lokalen netz? 
<bekks> Wie genau versuchst du denn dich zu verbinden?
<Zapper2k3> hmn ich setze das doch neu über "sudo passwd ftp => dann pw also in diesem bsp FTP und los gehts oder nicht
<bekks> Wie genau versuchst du denn dich zu verbinden?
<Zapper2k3> also server danach neu gestartet
<Zapper2k3> also über windows mit flashfxp und alternativ dem windows eingebauten client
<Zapper2k3> was mich halt wundert das ich auch über ssh nicht rein komme also von windows seite über putty
<Zapper2k3> natürlich auf den root zugriff bezogen bei putty
<bekks> Es gibt bei Ubuntu keinen root Zugriff.
<k1l> alos auf deutsch: du kannst gar nicht verbinden. egal welcher service
<bekks> Und der User "ftp" ist ein Systemuser mit dem man sich nicht einloggen darf, egal welches Passwort man dem gibt.
<Zapper2k3> also bei ftp direkt über die ip im lokalen netz
<Zapper2k3> er connected auch fragt user und pw und ab dem pw meint er das es falsch ist.
<Zapper2k3> bei ftp das gleiche
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<Zapper2k3> @k11 er connected aber lässt nichts zu
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -d"?
<bekks> Zapper2k3: Liest Du nicht was man Dir schreibt?
<Zapper2k3> mom ich gucke
<k1l> dann guck mal auf dem ubuntu server ins auth.log was da das problem ist
<Zapper2k3> <bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -d"?  = sagt mir command not found
<bekks> Das Problem ist der abgeschaltete root Zugriff und /bin/false als Shell des FTP Users.
<bekks> Zapper2k3: Dann hast du da kein Ubuntu.
<bekks> Oder hast du die "" mitgetippt?
<Zapper2k3> ja also habe KODI auf UBUNTU basis als live auf USB , gibt es da einschraenkungen?
<bekks> Das ist kein Ubuntu.
<Zapper2k3> hmn okay, also sind die einstellungen auch nicht aehnlich?
<bekks> Das weiß ich nicht - es ist jedenfalls "anders".
<Zapper2k3> versuch in das thema rein zu kommen aber stelle fest das es schwieriger als gedacht is
<Zapper2k3> okay, ich probiers dann noch mal mit ner nativen ubuntu installation, mal sehen wie es da laeuft, besten dank bis dahin
<Mathis> ist in VLC 2.1.4 der --repeat Parameter kaputt?
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-07
<TOBYFCKRZ> Moin! :)
<Saalko> Hallo ich nutze Ubuntu 14.01 Ich habe derzeit Probleme mich bei der Workgroup an zu melden um auf die externe Netzwerkfestplatte und den Windows PC zu zu greifen. Als Anmeldename wird mir mein ubuntu Name vorgeschlagen, aber das Passwort funktioniert nicht. Wie kann ich da mein Passwort ändern?
<dadrc> Als Anmeldenamen brauchst du was, was auf der Windowskiste existiert
<Saalko> Hm okay. Irgendwie willd as nicht. Anmeldenamen habe ich, das Passwort ist aber nicht gesetzt und würde ich auch nur ungern setzen, weil das der PC meiner Mutter ist und dann kommt sie nicht mehr zurecht -.-
<dadrc> Du kannst unter Windows auch Gastzugriff erlauben
<dadrc> http://www.espend.de/artikel/windows-7-ordner-oder-laufwerk-freigeben-ohne-kennwort.html
<kubine> Title: Windows 7 Ordner oder Laufwerk freigeben ohne Kennwort | espend.de (at www.espend.de)
<Saalko> Ah dann ist der Anmeldename Gast?
<Saalko> hm nein will auch nicht.
<TOBYFCKRZ> Kleine Frage: Wenn ich unter Ubuntu 'ne virtuelle Maschine ans Laufen bringen will - welches Tool nutzt man dafür am Besten? Unter Windows gibt's da ja VirtualBox. 
<k1l_> unter ubuntu auch
<rubberduck> kvm...
<rubberduck> gepaart mit libvirt und dem dazugehörigen Manager
<TOBYFCKRZ> Okay, ich schau mich gleich mal genauer um - danke. :)
<k1l_> virtualbox ist halt am einsteigerfreundlichsten. und wenn man es eh schon von windows kennt, warum nicht.
<ag0ny> Wenn ich bei XChat ein NickServ Passwort eingegebe, mich zu dem Server verbinden und kein identify durchgeführt wird kann das woran liegen?
<k1l_> ag0ny: setz das nickserv pw hier bei freenode als server pw
<ag0ny> k1l_, vielen Dank! Das hat funktioniert :D
<Guest33442> Moin Leute, ich hab mir Grade zum ersten mal ubuntu drauf gespielt, meine frage ist jetzt, Wie kann ich die Schließ/Minimier bottens auf die rechte eite setzen?  
<Guest33442> seite*
<k1l_> bei unity gar nicht.
<Guest33442> unity?
<k1l_> bei dem standarddesktop
<TOBYFCKRZ> Gibt es da nicht irgendeinen Befehl? 
<k1l_> nein. das geht nicht mehr, weil das hardcoded ist
<Guest33442> ok, schade. Was kann man mir  als Neuling für Software ans herz legen? ;) 
<k1l_> naja, das kommt drauf an was du da machst/machen willst
<Guest33442> zunächst erstmal mein Desktop verändern :D 
<Guest33442> hab schon was von Numix gehört, das es ganz gut sein sollte
<k1l_> Guest33442: als einsteiger sollte man vielleicht nicht direkt mit dem kaputt-fummeln anfangen :)
<Guest33442> :D 
<rednet> ich habs gelöst
<spY|da> ich wollte eben meinen lts 12.04 auf 14.04.1 updaten und er sagt mir das einige packete nicht installiert werden konnten, im terminal kann ich leider nicht scrollen, in welche dateien muss reinschauen um genaueres zu finden? 
<rednet> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421068/
<kubine> Title: Kleine Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<rednet> genau
<rednet> mit der Datei werden PArameter aufgerufen
<dadrc> spY|da, in /var/log/dist-upgrade sind alle logs vom upgrade
<spY|da> dadrc, danke
<dadrc> apt.log oder apt-term.log sollten die Infos enthalten, die du suchst
<donno_> jokrebel
<donno_> hallo
<donno_> habe das gestrige problem mit einem dist-upgrade auf 14.10
<donno_> gelöst :)
<donno_> einwandfrei
<Ekkehardt> donno_: Wie?
<donno_> von 14.04 auf 14.10
<donno_> habe jetzt weniger ppa 's
<donno_> aber immer noch genug :)
<donno_> ca . 6
<Ekkehardt> :)
<donno_> ja für den freshplayer 
<donno_> damit man den aktuellen flash plugin nutzen kann usw.
<donno_> Ekkehardt , eig. wollte ich bei der LTS bleiben, aber so ist man näher an der Entwicklung dran
<donno_> alles hat vor und nachteile
<jokrebel> donno_: Wenn man wegen "aktuelleren Paketen" jede Menge PPAs an Board nimmt ist es manchmal tatsächlich gescheiter vom LTS-Zweig wegzugehn. Schön dass es geklappt hat.
<donno_> ja und gegen ende mai werde ich wieder upgraden
<donno_> aber erst per live usb ausprobieren ob alles funzt
<donno_> bin ja nicht mein eigener feind
<jokrebel> donno_: Das hört sich nach gutem Plan an. Zwischen Live-Version ausprobieren und release-upgrade sollte aber dringend trotzdem ein Fullbackup stattfinden.
<jokrebel> oder auch vorher; keinesfalls nachher
<donno_> habe alles ohne backup durchgeführt
<donno_> 14.10 ist ja auch schon 3 monate alt
<jokrebel> donno_: Fordere Dein Glück nicht heraus ;-) Du weist schon, Murphys-Law und so...
<donno_> klaro
<donno_> aber habe gelesen, daß 14.10 eben nur die pakete und kernel aktualisiert hat
<donno_> daher wenoger risiko
<donno_> wenn natürlich MIR bei 16.04 lts eingeführt wird werde ich vorsichtig sein
<rednet> more test.txt / zeile :Was mach ich falsch?
<k1l> rednet: du stellst fragen ohne informationen
<rednet> ich soll mit more suchen / zeile im Text
<k1l> !more > rednet dann schau doch mal was more ist und wie man es aufruft und wie man es bedient
<kubine> k1l: Error: I haven't seen >.
<k1l> !more > rednet 
<kubine> k1l: Error: I haven't seen >.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/more
<kubine> Title: more › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rednet> ich kann das verstehen. Die skripte sind leider nicht immer genau beschrieben
<k1l> was amchst du da?
<rednet> http://uni-koeln.de/~ad106/elearning/linux_session1.html
<kubine> Title: eLearning Linux: Session 1 (at uni-koeln.de)
<k1l> rednet: ok, das ist ein lernprogramm. d.h. du sollst dabei was lernen. also freunde dich mal mit dem gedanken an, dass du dafür auch was lesen und nachdenken musst. 
<rednet> lol
<k1l> rednet: wenn du dann an einem konkreten beispiel nicht weiterkommst, dann stell auch eine konkrete frage.
<rednet> Die haben aber nur ein drei Zeiler
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/man rednet 
<kubine> Title: man › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> rednet: Was ist das denn für ein Ubuntu? 
<rednet> bischen unfreundlich. Tritzdem danke 
<jokrebel> rednet: Dein Ubuntu ist unfreundlich?
<Ekkehardt> jokrebel: Ubuntu ist doch immer freundlich. Da wird auch beim Übersetzen drauf geachtet.
<Georg> Hallo allerseits. Weiß jemand, wie ich in einem Shell Script einen Zeitstempel in eine Datei schreibe und diesen mit einem anderen Script wieder auslese?
<Georg> Ich brauche nur die Differenz. Ich dachte an $(date +%s) um mit Sekunden besser rechnen zu können. Dies funktioniert allerdings nicht mit bla=$(( $vari1 - $vari2 )) wenn diese Zeitstempel sind
<Georg> bei Sekunden ist scheinbar noch irgendwo unsichtbar Monat und Jahr, sowie Punkte hinterlegt
<Georg> gibt es einen Befehl, welches einen rein numerischen Zeitstempel ausgibt? Das würde mir schon reichen
<_moep_> date
<nik123> Moin, ich hab mir zum ersten mal Ubunto drauf gespielt, meine frage ist nun, kann man unter Linux gut Zocken? (LoL,Cs) die Standard spiele halt ;) 
<Ekkehardt> nik123: Auf Steam gibts einige AAA-Titel. Gute freie Spiele gibt es auch.
<nik123> dafür muss ich Erstmal Steam mir herunterladen und was sind über (AAA)-Titel? 
<Ekkehardt> nik123: "Große" Produktionen wie Halflife, Counterstrike, Metro: Last Night. Titel, die etwas gekostet haben und ein vielfaches an Umsatz generieren und in der Regel groß bewroben werden/wurden.
<nik123> aso Danke :) 
<nik123> wie kann ich den Bildschirmmodus deaktivieren? 
<k1l> nik123: ? du meinst diesen big modus?
<nik123> ich habs schon gefunden :) 
<nik123> der chat hier ist der hammer :D xD 
<nik123> so hilfsbereite menschen habe ich lange noch nicht gesehen :D 
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-08
<TOBYFCKRZ> Wow, hier ist ja sogar morgens etwas los? ^^
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich Samba irgendwie sagen, er soll eine falsche Größe für ein Laufwerk anzeigen? Oder zeigt er immer die Größe des Laufwerks an, auf dem das Share liegt?
<ShiroNeko> Hintergrund: Habe ein Órdner /srv/samba welcher freigegeben ist, hier hab ich aber meine 3 anderen HDDs gemountet mit jeweils 2TB, Root FS hat aber nur 16GB
<ShiroNeko> kann ab dem punkt also keine files >= 7GB mehr kopieren, weil einfach nicht der notwendige platz für windows angezeigt wird
<sash_> Gib halt stattdessen direkt die Mountpoints frei.
<sash_> Oder machs mit nem Raid oder so.
<sash_> Das Setup sieht nicht zuende gedacht aus.
<ShiroNeko> sash_: hatte es mal per LVN, mag halt nur nicht, dass wenn eine platte aussteigt alle daten weg sind
<sash_> ShiroNeko: Raid5 dann halt.
<ShiroNeko> und RAID wäre die kleinste platte der begrenzende faktor, bei 2x2 + 1x1TB wären das 2TB netto
<sash_> Achso, du sagtest, dass alle 2TB hätten.
<sash_> Mit btrfs und auch anderen FS kann man ja das Filesystem über mehrere Disks legen. Bin diesbezueglich aber nicht wirklich ein Experte.
<sash_> Aber das könnte dir helfen, ist aber schon ein eher komplexes Thema.
<ppq> find solche frickel-setups ja nich so attraktiv. einfach die einzel-hdds mit je einem fs und gut. auch bei setups mit ausfallsicherheit sind ja vorübergehend alle platten blockiert, von exoten wie unraid mal abgesehen... </$0.02>
<strohalm> uzfs
<sim__> hi, ich kann mein libreoffice writer nicht mehr öffnen, kann mir jemand helfen? hatte es gerade noch benutzt :(
<sim__> sim_ ich wollte nur die fenster wechseln für eine andere anwendung und jetzt ist es minimiert und kann nicht maximiert werden
<jokrebel> sim__: Welches Ubuntu und welcher Desktop?
<sim__> 12.04, ich glaub ich hab gnome
<jokrebel> Mal Alt+TAB versucht (wenn es tatsächlich nur minimiert ist)?
<sim__> ne das funktioniert nicht
<jokrebel> Kenn mich jetzt mit dem aktuellen Gnome nimmer so aus. Aber vielleicht ist es ja auf einer anderen Arbeitsfläche?
<sim__> nein, hab ich schon alles ausprobiert, geht aber nicht
<jokrebel> aber dass es noch läuft bist Du Dir sicher?
<sim__> nein das weiß ich eben nicht, ich bekomme es nicht auf. wenn ich ein dokument anklicke geht es sofort auf minimieren, ohne dass ich etwas sehen kann
<jokrebel> Und woher weist Du das? Könnt ja auch sein dass es wieder beendet wird, oder?
<sim__> ja das weiß ich nicht, es zeigt es eben minimiert auf der seite an
<jokrebel> auf der Seite? Vielleicht doch eher Unity und nicht Gnome? Zeig mal nen Screenshot her.
<jokrebel> mach mal nen Rechtsklick drauf ob dann ein Menü zum schließen kommt.
<sim__> also das libreoffice fenster kann ich beenden
<jokrebel> Und wenn Du LibreOffice dann wieder neu startest?
<sim__> ok wie schick ich dir das screenshot?
<sim__> neustarten hab ich auch versucht
<jokrebel> sim__: Hochladen irgendwo und dann den Link pasten. 
<jokrebel> zB. http://imgur.com/
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<sim__> http://imgur.com/uqSs6Kp
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<sim__> danke kubine
<jokrebel> !bot > kubine 
<kubine> kubine: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<sim__> ich muss das haus leider in 10 min verlassen. ich hoffe wir finden eine lösung
<jokrebel> ja das scheint Unity zu sein. Ist es das zusammengeschobene unten? Liegt vielleicht daran, dass zu viel Symbole auf zu wenig Platz verteilt sind?
<jokrebel> Diese Starter kann man mit rechtsklick auch entfernen (die die man nur seltener braucht wie die Systemeinstellungen oder das Softwarecenter)
<sim__> aber warum soll das plötzlich der fall sein?
<sim__> ok hab ich gemacht
<sim__> geht trotzdem nicht
<jokrebel> weil zu viel gleichzeitg offen ist, reicht der Platz auf der Leiste nicht mehr. Die Leiste/Smbole kann man auch kleiner machen, dann passen mehr hin. Weis jetzt aber nicht mehr ob das unter 12.04 auch schon ging.
<sim__> ich hab ja schon ein paar entfernt, geht aber trotzdem nicht größer
<jokrebel> Aber jetzt müsste bei nem Rechtsklick wieder ein Menü aufgehn
<sim__> beim rechtsklick, kann ich es nur noch beenden und ein neues dokument aufmachen, was ja nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel> Da sollte dann auch "Libre Office Writer" stehn. Klick da mal drauf, das maximiert dann normalerweise wieder.
<sim__> schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. ich meld mich morgen nochmal!
<Mathis> hey
<chrissly90> Guten Abend zusammen, ich finde einfach  keine Möglichkeit die Option "nvidia 3d vision stereo" auszuschalten. Ich habe folgende Ausgabe in meinem Log: http://pastebin.com/y6sh2Qf1 und das immer wenn ich ein Steam Game starten möchte. Für Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar =)
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Xorg.0.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> ob das nicht eher bedeutet, Du bräuchtest diesen "Support" eben, um das zu nutzen?
<chrissly90> wenn das OK geht 
<chrissly90> ich will nicht einfach so hereinplatzen und einfach Forderungen stellen, aber wenn jemand Lust hat mit mir an dem Problem zu arbeiten währe ich sehr dankbar
<jokrebel> Dafür ist dieser Kanal da. Du must Dich nicht entschuldigen. Aber etwas Geduld ist da natürlich immer angebracht, da nicht alle die hier sind auch ständlig mitlesen.
<chrissly90> ich hab den ganzen Abend Zeit ;D
<jokrebel> Dann wird sich schon noch jemand finden, der da vielleicht was drüber weis. Bin jetzt nicht so der Spieler/Grafik Mensch.
<jokrebel> chrissly90: Um Dir die Zeit zu vertreiben kannst ja schon mal ein bisschen lesen ;-) http://www.nvidia.com/object/3dvision-pro-faq.html und vielleicht auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia 
<kubine> Title: 3D Vision Pro FAQ | NVIDIA (at www.nvidia.com)
<nagetier> chrissly90, evtl wirst du deine xorg.conf erstellen und anpassen müssen.. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/302.17/README/xconfigoptions.html -> Option "Stereo"
<kubine> Title: Appendix B. X Config Options (at us.download.nvidia.com)
<chrissly90> erstellt habe ich die config schon, leider habe ich ewig gegoogelt und nichts passendes gefunden welchen parameter ich wie ändern muss dass diese option ausgeschalten wird
<nagetier> chrissly90, sollte alles dort zu finden sein.. schau mal ob noch eine Dokumentation passend zu deiner Version findest
<nagetier> imho sollte die sogar auf deiner Platte lokal vorliegen
<chrissly90> in der README steht die Option "Stereo" "integer" und "0" ist disabled aber ich hab noch nie eine config datei in der form abgeändert (nicht erfolgreich zumindest) sprich ich weiß nicht wie die korrekte syntax lautet
<jokrebel> kann man nicht mit nvidia-settings das schön in ner GUI einstellen und dann die xorg.conf abspeichern? Hab das irgendwie so in Erinnerung.
<chrissly90> leider habe ich in dem GUI Programm keine passende Option gefunden
<jokrebel> Also jetzt so generell. Ob das dann auch für die Option klappt - keine Ahnung.
<jokrebel> ah ok
<chrissly90> habe den Befehl für die konsole doch nich gefunden: "nvidia-xconfig  --no-stereo" allerdings kann ich mit der darauf folgenden ausgabe nichts anfangen: http://pastebin.com/DN0rm4cr D:
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Ausgabe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> chrissly90, "They may be specified either in the Screen or Device sections of the X config file." 
<nagetier> chrissly90, ob die zieht, kann man dann gut in /var/log/Xorg.0.log kontrollieren
<nagetier> -,
<chrissly90> im log steht noch nichts neues und die alte problematik ist nicht da
<chrissly90> *noch
<nagetier> chrissly90, nvidia-xconfig stellt dir wieder alles auf Standardeinstellungen zurück, soweit ich weiß
<nagetier> chrissly90, der X-Server wurde neu gestartet, das Modul ggf. händisch neu geladen?
<nagetier> wobei letzteres nicht nötig ist
<And_prog_desaste> Guten Tag kann ich herausfinden ob mein wlanstick AP fähig ist
<jokrebel> And_prog_desaste: AP fähig?
<And_prog_desaste> Accesspoint 
<chrissly90> ich wusste nicht dass ich den xserver neustarten muss, ich versuchs mal
<nagetier> And_prog_desaste, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router 'iw list' gibt das aus
<kubine> Title: WLAN Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<And_prog_desaste> danke
<chrissly90> Das Problem ist leider noch vorhanden. Ich bekomme die NVIDIA 3D Vision Funktion meines Grafikkartentreibers nicht deaktiviert die Option "nvidia-xconfig --no-stereo" wie hier beschrieben funktioniert leider auch nicht, die ausgabe ist in diesem Pastebin http://pastebin.com/LkfanGV8
<kubine> Title: [Bash] --no-stereo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<timer_> hi
<timer_> Ich eine Audio-Anwendung als ein anderer Benutzer gestartet, jetzt höre ich keinen sound. Soll dass so sein?
<timer_> Also ich höre kein Ton von der Anwendung, eigene gehen schon noch.
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-09
<Guest82753> hey, gibt es unter ubuntu einen shortcut der das fenster an den linken oder rechten bildschirm rand anheftet?
<leszek> Guest82753: meines wissens nicht. Wenn du aber den compiz-settings-manager installierst kannst du mal schauen ob sich das konfigurieren lässt
<Guest82753> sehr schade sollte mal jemand erledigen,das ist nämlich ein tolle feature
<dadrc> Kann man sich einrichten, wie leszek sagt.
<dadrc> Hab gerade kein Unity da, aber hast du mal  Strg + Windows + →/← probiert?
<dadrc> Früher™ ging das.
<Guest82753> das funktioniert sogar tatsächlich
<Guest82753> war mir sicher das ich das als erstes ausprobiert habe :D
<Guest82753> aber danke
<koegs> Guest82753: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<kubine> Title: What are Unitys keyboard and mouse shortcuts? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<koegs> STRG+ALT+Numpad7
<martin87> jemand hier der mir seine meinung zu ubuntu mate sagen kann ??
<koegs> martin87: bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Guest82753> kann man irgendwie checken was für eine grafikkarte ubuntu gerade nutzt
<Guest82753> ich hab mal benchmark gemacht (globs) bei über 4000 kann ich wohl davon ausgehen das das nicht die onboard karte ist
<sdx32> lsmod # oder: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<Guest82753> ahh okay und kann man die dedizierte auch deaktivieren weil der zugehörige lüfter sonst arbetiet
<k1l_> Guest82753: unter unity einfach mal die super taste lange gedrückt halten. dann kommt eine übersicht
<k1l_> Guest82753: welche graka hast du denn da? (lspci zeigts an)
<Guest82753> NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M
<Guest82753> auf der super taste habe ich keinen shurtcut dazu gefunden hätte mich auch gewundert das es dafür einen shurtcut gibt
<k1l_> kannst du mal die lspci zeile hier reinkopieren?
<k1l_> und welchen treiber hast du da wie installiert?
<Guest82753> okay einen moment
<Guest82753> http://pastebin.com/XVWyesNd
<kubine> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DR - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? 14.04?
<Guest82753> genau
<Guest82753> treiber habe ich den propertitären treiber der unter software aktualisierung empfeholen wird installiert
<k1l_> zeig mal bitte ein "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" im pastebin
<Guest82753> http://pastebin.com/cG3W6nGB
<kubine> Title: ii nvidia-331 331.113-0ubuntu0.0.4 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> ok das sieht gut aus. mit nvidia prime kann man da umstellen. kannst auch einfach mal in die treiber einstellungen von nvidia settings gucken
<Guest82753> habs auch schon gefunden :D
<Guest82753> danke
<trohn_javolta> hi @ all
<trohn_javolta> beim booten in ubuntu bekomme ich die meldung: fehler ungültiger environment block
<trohn_javolta> die hier vorgeschlagene lösung funktioniert nicht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/191852/error-invalid-environment-block-press-any-key-to-continue 
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Error: invalid environment block. Press any key to continue - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<trohn_javolta> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<trohn_javolta> mein mb besitzt uefi, es laufen win7 und ubuntu 14.10 darauf
<trohn_javolta> ist jemand online der sich mit uefi in zusammenhang mit einer gpt formatierten platte u. boot partition auskennt?
<ppq> trohn_javolta, stell am besten einfach deine frage, dann zeigt sich das ;)
<trohn_javolta> möchte grub 2 neu installieren und bekomme den fehler: dateisystem >fat< unterstützt keine einbettungen
<trohn_javolta> hintergrund:
<trohn_javolta> will ich ins ubuntu booten bekomme ich: fehler ungültiger environment block
<trohn_javolta> danach schwarzes bild
<trohn_javolta> diese lösung funktionierte nicht http://askubuntu.com/questions/191852/error-invalid-environment-block-press-any-key-to-continue 
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Error: invalid environment block. Press any key to continue - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> ok, keine ahnung wie man das manuell fixen würde. würde ja einfach mal boot-repair laufen lassen, das kann inzwischen recht gut mit uefi um.
<trohn_javolta> also will ich einfach grub2 reinstallieren
<trohn_javolta> meine ssd ist gpt formatiert
<trohn_javolta> und hat eine boot partition
<ppq> (die live-cd deiner verwendeten ubuntu-version booten, ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair hinzufügen, apt-get update, boot-repair installieren und ausführen)
<trohn_javolta> die habe ich damals erstellt
<trohn_javolta> ..okay
<trohn_javolta> komm ja über den recovery modus noch ins system
<trohn_javolta> ist bootrepair nicht in den 'standard ' repositories?
<trohn_javolta> was macht es?
<trohn_javolta> komisch finde ich, dass auf ubuntuusers.de extra steht dass die boot partition das dateisystem fat haben muss. 
<ppq> nein, ist ein praktisches tool von nem externen entwickler. es fixt häufig auftretende grub-probleme relativ zuverlässig und, wenn das nicht klappt, generiert sehr ausführliche logs
<trohn_javolta> und dann bei grub-install so eine meldung: dateisystem >fat< unterstützt keine einbettungen
<trohn_javolta> gut danke. probiern kann nicht schaden
<trohn_javolta> nach installation einfach sudo boot-repair? oder noch einen parameter dazu?
<ppq> das reicht, ja
<trohn_javolta> nice, gleich die separate boot efi partition gefunden
<trohn_javolta> mal sehn..
<trohn_javolta> ...grub entfernen..
<trohn_javolta> das wollte ich vermeiden
<trohn_javolta> wenns nicht klappt steh ich da
<trohn_javolta> dann kann ich wieder im letzn winkel iwo eine boot cd ausgraben usw...
<trohn_javolta> @ppq hat das problem leider nicht gelöst
<trohn_javolta> aber zumindest kann ich nach wie vor in den recovery mode usw
<ben_nrw> hi ... kann mir jemand helfen ?! ich bekomme mein ubuntu VERSION="14.04.1 LTS, Trusty Tahr  Unity "nicht auf deutsch umgestellt..Mit   "Settings/Language  Support" kann ich installieren /aktivieren was ich will aber es wird nicht übernommen ! .. hat viell. jemand eine idee ?!? 
<k1l> neu eingeloggt?
<ben_nrw> ja reboot .. 
<k1l> sudo apt-get install language-pack-de 
<ben_nrw> mehrfach... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<k1l> language-pack-gnome-de  auch?
<ben_nrw> language-pack-gnome-de is already the newest version. ..  auch alles versucht .. in den language settings ..  Deutsch   -> apply system wide .. nichts passiert.. sudo reboot alles auf engl. 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen  guck mal da rein, auch ganz unten
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> mal locale-gen laufen lassen mit den deutschen
<ben_nrw> hmm .. musste manuell in der /etc/default/locale auf 'de' umstellen .. dann klappte es.. dane
<ben_nrw> danke nochmal ..
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-10
<H95> hallo zusammen
<H95> Ich möchte gerne einen neuen benutzer erstellen jedoch wirklich getrennt von mein momentanen konto
<ppq> na, der war ja nich so geduldig
<ppq> ganze 36 sekunden
<Sephira> das ist ein anderer
<ppq> ?
<Sephira> ehh, falsch geguggt
<ppq> achso :)
 * rubberduck reicht Sephira ein Brillenputztuch
<Schnabeltierchen> Jemand nen Vorschlag für nen Terminal Webbrowser? Möglichst scriptfreundlich wäre klasse...
<Guest82753> der chromium browser ruckelt sehr viel mehr beim scrollen als der firefox, kann man da was drehen ?
<xchatter> Bräuchte Hilfe. Mein Java funktioniert nicht. Ich möchte auf www.partypoker.com spielen, aber mein Java startet nicht.
<bekks> Hast Du Java und das Browserplugin denn auch installiert?
<xchatter> bekks, file /etc/alternatives/java /etc/alternatives/javac
<xchatter> /etc/alternatives/java:  symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java'
<xchatter> /etc/alternatives/javac: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/javac' (No such file or directory)
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<xchatter> Wie installiere ich das Browser plugin? Bin auf der Mozilla Seite aber verstehe die Anweisung nicht.
<bekks> !java
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<bekks> Ah :)
<xchatter> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/why-do-i-have-click-activate-plugins
<kubine> Title: Why do I have to click to activate plugins? | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<xchatter> Ja im Wiki bin ich schon.
<bekks> Vergiss die Mozillaseite, und nimm das Ubuntuwiki :)
<xchatter> OK, aber wo ist dort genau die Anleitung für das Plugin?
<xchatter> Dort stehen ja nur 4 Sätze zum Plugin.
<bekks> Erstmal musst Du Dich für eine der dort genannten Java-Implmentierungen entscheiden.
<xchatter> Was empfiehlst DU?
<bekks> Ich rate Dir OpenJDK zu benutzen.
<xchatter> Also sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin ?
<xchatter> Aber laut dem Output (siehe oben) ist es doch schon installiert, oder nicht?
<bekks> Nein.
<xchatter> /etc/alternatives/java:  symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java'
<bekks> Der Output da oben sagt nicht viel aus.
<bekks> Vergiss ihn einfach.
<xchatter> OK
<mirkonilz> ..ehm.. hallo
<xchatter> Ich habe nun sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin  ausgeführt. Doch www.partypoker.com funzt immer noch nicht.
<bekks> Wenn es nicht funzt, musst du es iwie confen.
<bekks> Schliess den Browser, starte ihn neu. Und dann schieb die Ausgabe von "about:plugins" bitte in einen Pastebin.
<xchatter> Ah jetzt 
<xchatter> Läd noch ..
<bekks> Die Ausgabe von about:plugins braucht nicht so lange.
<jokrebel> xchatter: "Ah jetzt" - "Läd noch .. " lässt vermuten, dass Du schon mal weiter bist als zuvor... ?
<xchatter> Nein ...
<xchatter> Browser ist abgeschmiert.
<xchatter> Kann ihn auch nicht killen.
<bekks> Wo bleibt die Ausgabe von about:plugins?
<xchatter> http://pastebin.com/RBnMUKk1
<kubine> Title: IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.5.2 (1.5.2-1ubuntu2~14.10)) File: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Das ist nur ein Teil der Ausgabe.
<bekks> Ich habe dreimal gefragt, und jetzt keine Lust mehr.
<xchatter> OK
<xchatter> :)
<mirkonilz> ?
<mirkonils> haha
<jokrebel> mirkonils: Wie meinen?
<mirkonilz> bye
<dam_ien> Hallo! Ich habe folgendes Problem mit Ubuntu: Ich habe das iso auf den USB (fat32) mit dd if=[pfad] on=[pfad] gespielt und mit umount ausgehaengt. Den Pc neugestartet,vom usb stick gebootet und bleibt in der boot-sequenz haengen. Kann mir bitte einer helfen?
<bekks> "on=" ist kein gültiger dd Parameter.
<bekks> Und FAT32 ist nichts was Linux booten kann.
<dam_ien> of* (tut mir leid)
<dam_ien> von fat32 habe ich aber fedora einmal gebootet.. aber okay, zuerst auf ext4
<dam_ien> noch welche vorschlaege?
<bekks> Vielleicht stellst du mal genau dar, was du getan hast. Bisher können wir nur raten :)
<bekks> Und um welches Ubuntu es sich handelt, wissen wir auch nicht :)
<dam_ien> ubuntu 14.04 ^^
<bekks> Um auf diese Weise Ubuntu 14.04 zu booten, musst du das ISO per dd auf den Stick kopieren, und nicht auf irgendein Dateisystem oder so :)
<dam_ien> danke, das habe ich getan, also: dd=/home/damien/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdd1    stimmt das so?
<dam_ien> :)
<dam_ien> dd if=/home/damien/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=dev/sdd1  * so richtig?
<bekks> Nein.
<dam_ien> wo ist der haken?
<bekks> dd if=/home/damien/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=dev/sdd
<bekks> Auf den Stick, nicht auf eine Partition. :)
<dam_ien> ahhh okay :D
<bekks> ABER du verlierst dabei alle Daten die auf dem Stick sind.
<dam_ien> das ist mir bewusst.. SO fortgeschritten bin sogar ich schon mit Computern ^^ aber danke 
<bekks> So war das auch nicht gemeint - ich sags nur lieber dazu, sonst ist nachher das Erwachen möglicherweise nicht ganz so schön :)
<dam_ien> achso  okay ^^ naja nachdem der usb also die daten jetzt hat mit "unmount /dev/sdd" auswerfen, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<dam_ien> ? :o
<dam_ien> sondern?
<bekks> Das Ding darf bei dem gesamten Vorgang nicht gemounted sein.
<bekks> Du arbeitest desweiteren mit dem Device Node, und nicht mit einem Dateisystem.
<dam_ien> ._. also zuerst "umount /dev/sdd" und dann "dd [...]"?
<bekks> Nein.
<dam_ien> also was denn jetzt xD
<bekks>  /dev/sdd wird nicht gemounted sein, weil das kein Dateisystem ist.
<bekks> Aber /dev/sdd1 etc. könnten gemounted sein.
<bekks> Prüfe welche Partitionen auf dem Stick sind, unmounte sie wenn sie gemounted sind, und dann benutz dd.
<k1l> und dann auf den stick direkt dübeln und nicht in eine partition auf den stick
<dam_ien> okay
<k1l> also sdx und nicht sdx1
<dam_ien> moment, einmal das geht gerade etwas schnell...
<dam_ien> warte ich formatiere jetzt mal den gesamten usb stick.. 
<k1l> dam_ien: das brauchst du nich
<k1l> da wird eh alles gelöscht wenn du dd nimmst
<dam_ien> zu spaet..
<dam_ien> jetzt einmal gaaaaanz von neu bitte
<bekks> Soviel zu "ich weiß was ich da tue..." :P
<dam_ien> xD
<bekks> 0110 230516 < bekks> Prüfe welche Partitionen auf dem Stick sind, unmounte sie wenn sie gemounted sind, und dann benutz dd.
<dam_ien> okay
<dam_ien> ich finde hier ein /dev/sdd1  dieses soll ich unmounten
<bekks> Lies nochmal:
<bekks> 0110 230905 < bekks> 0110 230516 < bekks> Prüfe welche Partitionen auf dem Stick sind, unmounte sie wenn sie gemounted sind, und dann benutz dd.
<bekks> Was steht da?
<dam_ien> partitionen unmounten
<k1l> dam_ien: zeig mal ein "mount" in einem pastebin
<bekks> dam_ien: Da steht "unmounte sie wenn sie gemounted sind".
<dam_ien> reicht nicht ein "df"?
<bekks> Warum kein mount?
<dam_ien> df wird mir so ziemlich alles angezeigt, was >ich< verstehen kann was da steht ._.
<dam_ien> also da nur ein /dev/sdd1 erscheint werde ich dieses unmounten.. richtig=
<dam_ien> ?*
<bekks> 0110 231028 < k1l> dam_ien: zeig mal ein "mount" in einem pastebin
<k1l> dam_ien: ich dachte wor wären an dem punkt, dass du alles verstehst eh vorbei :)   zeig doch einfach ein mount im paste, so müssen wir uns nicht darauf verlassen was du denkst was wichtig ist sondern sehen selber und können dann helfen
<dam_ien> /dev/sdd1 on /media/damien/damien_usb type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<dam_ien> es ist NUR ein sdd1 vorhanden
<k1l> ja unmounten
<dam_ien> sehr gut
<dam_ien> fertig
<dam_ien> jetzt "dd if=/home/damien/Downloads/Ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdd" richtig?
<k1l> kannst noch ein bs=1M dazu nehmen
<dam_ien> okay, was bringt dieses bs=1M? das es schneller geht oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<k1l> im prinzip ja. aber lies dir mal besser den artikel hier durch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd
<kubine> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dam_ien> gut danke =)
<dam_ien> so nun, dass der Vorgang beendet ist, soll ich was machen (ungemounted ist er ja schließlich schon)
<dam_ien> abziehen? oder was anderes?
<bekks> Davon boote, das wäre praktisch.
<bekks> *booten
<dam_ien> das hier ist ein anderer rechner, also kann ich im prinzip den usb jz ganz normal abstecken und einfach woanders anstecken und dann davon booten, richtig?
<dam_ien> nein, moment das kann nicht sein, auf meinem usb wird noch was geschrieben, er blinkt noch.. was rät ihr mir Großmeister? >.>
<k1l> sync nutzen
<dam_ien> warte ich schau google das mal ö.O
<dam_ien> sync und was weiter? ._.
<bekks> Nix weiter.
<dam_ien> einfach sync? er blinkt immer noch? abzeihen?
<dam_ien> abziehen*
<bekks> sync eintippen, enter drücken, und warten dass das Blinken aufhört.
<dam_ien> okay, ich warte ._.
<dam_ien> Bloede frage, wie lange kann oder sollte dies denn dauern?
<Mathis> hey
<bekks> Wenn du dd ohne bs=1M benuzt hast - lange.
<dam_ien> verdammt -.-
<dam_ien> brb :p
<bekks> Nicht, dass man dir das nicht gesagt hätte.
<dam_ien> ich weiß, ich weiß :(
<dam_ien> Ich bin der stur ^^
<dam_ien> sehr*
<Mathis> gibts für die bash eine Möglichkeit, special characters aus einer Textdatei so umzuwandeln, dass sie z.B. für wget --post-data benutzbar sind?
<bekks> Ja, schade.
<bekks> Mathis: ja, mit "tr" zum Beispiel.
<k1l> nee, stur ist das nicht mehr. du machst dir selber das leben schwer obwohl man dir zig mal sagt wie es richtig geht.
<Mathis> wie?
<dam_ien> :/
<Mathis> mit tr kann ich einzelne Zeichen ersetzen durch was anderes, aber hier müsste jedes special character durch sein Pendant ersetzt werden
<bekks> Mathis: Und dieses "as anderes" ist "sein Pendant".
<Mathis> in der Textdatei steht eine Zeichenfolge drin wie z.B. ABC$DEF und ich müsste das mit wget --post-data 'Action=ABC%24DEF' wegschicken
<dam_ien> Jungs (eventuell Mädels), so anstrengend ich auch war, bedanke ich mich für eure Hilfsbereitschaft. Schoenen Abend noch =)
<bekks> Dann ersetz doch $ durch %24
<Mathis> also muss ich für jedes einzelne existierende special character eine tr basteln???
<bekks> Mathis: Wirst du müssen, ja.
<Mathis> am besten hole ich mir schonmal eine Nähnadel, sodass ich den Code direkt in die CPU induzieren kann.
<Mathis> mit sed soll es einfacher gehen, angeblich
<Mathis> da geht der ganze String direkt und auf Anhieb
<Mathis> aber ist wohl besser, jedes einzelne Zeichen höchstkompliziert, möglichst noch über ein Facebook-Account, google-Account, Microsoft Azure-Server und noch paar Universitätsserver laufen zu lassen, um die Zeichen umzuwandeln, wa.
<bekks> Mathis: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/159253/decoding-url-encoding-percent-encoding
<kubine> Title: shell script - Decoding URL encoding (percent encoding) - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<bekks> Neun verschiedene Ansätze, gefunden in 30s. Such Dir einen aus. Der Perlansatz mit use URI::Encode ist vollständig :)
<Mathis> dreißig millionen Einträge gefunden in null komma vier sekunden. alle unbrauchbar bisher.
<bekks> Komisch dass ich dann auf Anhieb einen brauchbaren gefunden habe :P
<Mathis> tja
<Mathis> nennt man dann eben Pech, ne
<Mathis> trotzdem danke
<dam_ien> Hallo! Wieder da, der Usb-Stick ist bootfähig gewesen, danke! Neues Problem, auf dem Rechner auf dem ich Ubuntu 14.04 gerade installiert habe ist keine Internet-Verbindung möglich. Ander Computer aus dem Heim-Netzwerk anzupingen auch nicht. Was rät ihr mir? (diesmal mache ich auch genau das was ihr mir sagt)
<dam_ien> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hat das irgendwas mit Static Ip" zu tun, aber ich kenne mich da viel zu wenig aus :/"
<bekks> Wenn du was richtig verstanden hast?
<dam_ien> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Was hat das mit deinem Problem zu tun?
<bekks> Das kann ja erst funktionieren, wenn du eine funktionierende Internetverbindung hast.
<dam_ien> Ah okay. Ich habe meinen PC über Lan-Kabel angesteckt und die Lampe am Verteiler von den Lan-Kabeln, sowie die bei PC blinken
<Mathis> und wieder Pech, würde ich sagen
<bekks> Woran "angesteckt"?
<dam_ien> Aber er zeigt mir "connect: Das Netzwerk ist nicht erreichbar" wenn ich einen Pc aus meinem Netzwerk pingen möchte.   Mein Pc ist mit einem Ethernet Kabel an einem verteiler von Lan-Kabeln angesteckt und dieser mit meinem Router mit einem Lan-Kabel
<bekks> BEantworte mir bitte meine Frage.
<dam_ien> Wie meinst du woran angesteckt? an meinem verteiler...
<bekks> Du meinst "Router" oder "Switch", ja?
<Mathis> ich glaube, er meint mit "Verteiler" einen Switch
<bekks> Hoffentlich, Hubs habe ich seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen :)
<dam_ien> das koennte sein. 
<Mathis> hab hier noch nen Hub, willste haben?
<bekks> dam_ien: Dann sag uns bitte, was dein "Verteiler" ist.
<bekks> Ein Router, ein Switch oder ein Hub.
<Mathis> ich denke, das spielt in dem Sinne auch keine Rolle
<bekks> Das spielt eine sehr große Rolle.
<Mathis> alle drei verbinden Rechner über LAN miteinander
<bekks> Denn im Falle eines Routers muss da einiges beachten.
<dam_ien> okay okay.. Mein Pc ist an einem Ding, welches Ethernet-Kabel verteilt (vermutlich switch o.O) angesteckt
<dam_ien> und der wiederum mit meinem router
<Mathis> wie es scheint, weiß er, was ein Router ist
<bekks> Dann wird das ein Switch oder ein Hub sein.
<Mathis> daher gehe ich nicht von aus, dass er einen zweiten Router hat
<Mathis> deswegen spielt das keine Rolle...
<dam_ien> das stimmt, ich habe nur 1 router
<bekks> Mathis: Das glaube ich nicht, Tim. Ich glaube er meint, dass der Router das Ding ist wo die WLAN Antenne dran ist. :)
<Mathis> ob Switch oder Hub, meine ich
<Mathis> wer ist Tim?
<bekks> dam_ien: Und weiter?
<dam_ien> naja.. woran könnte es liegen, dass ich keine internet verbindung habe?
<bekks> Was sagt denn die IP Konfiguration (Network Manager) zu der Verbindung?
<dam_ien> die ifconfig?
<Mathis> dam_ien: es könnte daran liegen, dass draußen der DSLAM abgeraucht ist, weils so doll geregnet hat, oder dass dein Router kaputt ist, oder irgendwas an deiner Netzwerkkonfiguration nicht stimmt
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> dam_ien: LIES NOCHMAL:
<bekks> 0111 002817 < bekks> Was sagt denn die IP Konfiguration (Network Manager) zu der Verbindung?
<dam_ien> DSLAM glaube ich nicht,hier regnet es reade nicht sehr sark. router kapput unwahrscheinlich, weil ich von nem Pc aus meinem home-netzwerk mit euch rede und der is mim router verbunden.  
<dam_ien> okay, network manager..
<bekks> Wie wäre es, wenn du mit dem Gelaber aufhörst und einfach mal die Informationen lieferst, nach denen man dich fragt?
<bekks> Du hast NULL Ahnung, was mit dem DSLAM los ist, du hast den Router nicht debugged und kannst das nicht beurteilen. Soviel mal zu den Fakten.
<dam_ien> ... okay wo finde ich den network manager, Ja wenigstens versuche ich was zu verstehen...
<bekks> Oben im Panel.
<dam_ien> verbunden mit Kabel
<dam_ien> steht da
<bekks> Gut. Dann sagt Dir Network Manager auch die IP, odeR?
<dam_ien> ich nehme an dass du Verbindungsinformationen meinst. da steht eine
<bekks> Und die lautet?
<dam_ien> bei dem punkt IPv6 IP-Adresse: fd00::cd35:746a:4293:dd20/64
<bekks> IPv6 ist eher uninterssant :)
<bekks> Oder hast du zuhause nur noch IPv6?
<dam_ien> okay, wenn ich fragen darf wieso und was ist dann interessant? ich habe noch den punkt IPv4
<dam_ien> uninteressant*
<bekks> IPv4, welche Adresse hat dein Rechner?
<dam_ien> ip-Adresse: 192.168.1.62
<bekks> Damit hast du eine gültige IPv4 Adresse.
<Mathis> welchen Rechner versucht er da zu erreichen?
<bekks> Mathis: Das wissen wir noch nicht. :)
<dam_ien> meinen fernseh-pc
<bekks> Und welche IP hat der?
<Mathis> zwei Deppen, eine Frage :-/
<dam_ien> 192.168.1.51
<bekks> Dann mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib ein: ping 192.168.1.51
<bekks> Antwortet Dir der Rechner?
<dam_ien> von dem, wo ich euch schreibe ja, von dem neuen nein
<bekks> Was ist denn die IP von dem neuen? :)
<dam_ien> das weiß ich nicht :( wie finde ich das raus wenn er keine verbindung hat zum router?
<bekks> Ich habe Dir vor ein paar Minuten erklärt wie das geht.
<dam_ien> achja genau
<bekks> 9 Minuten waren wohl zu lange um sich daran zu erinnern.
<dam_ien> ja tut mir leid, du hast dich auch nicht sofort ausgekannt oder? der neue hat: 192.168.1.70
<bekks> Ich habe von ANFANG AN nach der IP des NEUEN gefragt.
<bekks> Gib auf dem neuen PC ein: ping 192.168.1.51
<bekks> Bekommst du eine Anwtort?
<dam_ien> nein da steht:
<dam_ien> connect: das netzwerk ist nicht erreichbar
<bekks> Dann möchte ich jetzt mal die Ausgabe von "ifconfig -a" auf dem Neuen sehen. Zusammen mit "netstat -rn" und "lsb_release -a"
<dam_ien> soll ich die hier rein schreiben oder irgendwo hochladen?
<bekks> USB Stick, Ausgaben in Textdateien umleiten, rüberkopieren und von deinem jetzigen Rechner auf einen Pastebin hochladen.
<dam_ien> kannst du mir einen empfehlen?
<bekks> Im Topic steht einer :)
<dam_ien> gut danke, gib mir 2 minuten
<dam_ien> warte, sorry geht heute nicht mehr hab grad auf die uhr geschaut.. Muss morgen früh raus. ich wuensche noch einen schoenen abend und bedanke mich (auch wenn ich extrem anstrengend bin) für eure hilfe :/
<bekks> Ja dann. Viel Glück. Irgendwann.
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-11
<Lugal> Hallo
<Lugal> warum erkennt mein update-grub nicht, dass ich ein Android auf meinem PC habe?
<bekks> Weil Grub kein Androd erkennt, möglicherweise :)
<Lugal> was muss ich machen, damit ich den booten kann? (os prober war schon installiert)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<Lugal> das neuste lubuntu
<bekks> Welche Version?
<Lugal> 14.10
<bekks> Du wirst Dir manuell einen Android-Eintrag anlegen müssen.
<Lugal> wie geht das?
<Lugal> in welche Datei?
<Lugal> why doesnt* meinte ich^^
<bekks> So geht das: http://askubuntu.com/questions/481982/add-android-x86-4-4-rc2-to-ubuntu-grub
<kubine> Title: grub2 - Add android-x86-4.4-RC2 to ubuntu grub - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Lugal> ok, thanks
<Lugal> ist es ein sicherheitsrisiko, wenn ich mit einem sudo fähigen user im internet browse?
<bekks> Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, das Risiko auf 0% zu reduzieren. Nur weil ein USer sudo nutzen kann stellt das erstmal keine Gefahr dar.
<jokrebel> vielleicht wenn man das "sudo" dann irrsinnigerweise zum öffnen des Browser oder Chatprogramms nutz, dann schon.
<Lugal> ok, danke :)
<Lugal> cya
<Guest71422> hey, kann mir jemand sagen warum ich bei mir nicht die uhr in der menüleiste anzeigen kann
<Guest71422> unter den zeit einstellungen (uhr) sind alle einstellungen ausgegraut
<jokrebel> Guest71422: Wo findest Du diese "Zeiteinstellungen" denn?
<jokrebel> ...keine 5 Minuten Geduld ... arme hektische Welt
<Guest72211> Guten Tag. Ich habe ein Linux im Dual-Boot installiert, starte es aber auch oft unter windows mit der VirtualBox mittels einer RAWDisk. Ich möchte dabei eine Partition als /home einbinden, die auch von Windows gesehen werden kann.
<Guest72211> kann ich in der fstab irgendwie einen eintrag machen, so das der shared-folder eingebunden wird, wenn es eine virtuelle maschine ist, und die partition, wenn es nicht als gastsystem läuft?
<stevieh> in der fstab würde ich sagen eher nicht, aber über rc.local oder so kannst du sicher so nen mechanismus einbauen.
<stevieh> wo trägt man denn "heutzutage" ein, was ein Browser mit einem .123 file oder so machen soll?
<Executable> Huhu, kann ich mit den Befehl sudo update-rc.d -f <Dienst> remove etwas aus update-rc entfernen, sodass es nicht mehr beim booten startet?
<jokrebel> hm?
<jokrebel> Executable: Nimm es hat einfach aus dem Autostart
<Executable> ja, dazu muss ich aber auch etwas eingeben und ich bin mir nicht sicher welchen Befehl ich dafür benutzen muss :s
<user____> hallo. ich hab n kleines problem mit dem theme von xfce. und zwar laesst sich das nicht mehr aendern, nachdem ich kuerzlich kde installiert habe. ich habe schon kde auf verschiedene arten deinstalliert und ~/.config/xfce4 geloescht. trotzdem sehe ich nen kde stil im xfce und kann keine icons und kein theme aendern
<jokrebel> Executable: Das mit dem "update-rc" (aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste ?)ist jetzt glaub ich nicht mehr so das, was aktuell funktioniert.
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Executable> oh, k
<jokrebel> außer Du nutzt noch 12.04 <g>
<Executable> eigentlich debian :D
<jokrebel> Executable: Dann bist Du hier aber falsch
<Executable> ich probiers einfach mal mit dem Befehl ;)
<jokrebel> Executable: Auch Debian hat einen Deutschsprachigen Kanal --> #debian-de
<Executable> joa, der hier ist halt etwas besser besucht^
<jokrebel>  Executable Aber nutzt kein reines Debian -> deshalb falscher Ansprechpartner; sorry
<Executable> joa, kein Problem. Werde das nächste mal dann im Debian irc nachfragen, trotzdem danke für die Hilfe
<jokrebel> Executable: Wenn Du Deine Fragen danach ausrichtest wo "etwas besser besucht" ist machst Du etwas grundlgendes falsch im IRC
<user____> hab ich die frage im falschen channel gestellt?
<Executable> warum denn? So gibts mehr Leute die mir helfen könnten, aber du hast schon recht, im anderen IRC kennen sie sich evtl. besser mit Debian aus als hier.
<jokrebel> Executable: Weil hier Ubuntu- un eben nich Debian-Support ist. Wenn dann wär das höchstens für #ubuntu-de-offtopic angebracht. Hier: only Ubuntu-Support. Sorry
<jokrebel> user____: Denke nicht, aber hat halt noch keiner gelesen der da drauf ne hilfreiche Antwort hätte.
<PBeck> Executable: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> rest, wenn dann höchstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Executable> Hat nun mit den Befehl schon geklappt: "sudo update-rc.d -f pcmciautils remove", danke :)
<qohelet> Grüß euch, kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, wie ich sehe ob mein GPG-Publkey signert ist? Bin noch recht neu
<qohelet> Hallo?
<jokrebel> qohelet: Auf die schnelle anscheinend nicht... aber
<jokrebel> !geduld > qohelet 
<kubine> qohelet: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<qohelet> Ich sehe hier bis auf euch beide auch keine andere Nachrichten
<qohelet> War nicht böse gemeint, war nur etwas skeptisch, ob überhaupt jemand hier ist?
<jokrebel> qohelet: Aber es sind nich über 150 andere anwesend die jederzeit Deine Frage lesen (und beantworten) könnten ;-)
<qohelet> Aber niemand chattet?
<k1l> qohelet: zum nicht support chatten haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic da ist mehr los
<jokrebel> qohelet: Nein - Weil der Smalltalk hier eh unerwünscht ist findet der in anderen Kanälen statt
<qohelet> Ja, aber bin ich heute der Einzige, der eine Frage hat?
<jokrebel> nein
<k1l> heute? nein. seit 21:36? ja   :)
<k1l> qohelet: willst du denn mit dem schlüssel was signieren oder den schlüssel signieren?
<qohelet> Bin ein paar Zeitzonen voraus... Bei mir ists schon fast 3
<qohelet> Hab die letzten 5h damit verbracht nach Lösungen zu suchen...
<qohelet> Ich hab einem Freund meinen öffentl. Schlüssel zugeschickt und er meinte ich müsste ihn noch signieren, damit er ihn verwenden könne...
<_moep_> qohelet: hast du auf den üblichen keyserver geguckt?
<_moep_> qohelet: oh
<qohelet> ich weiß, dass der Schlüssel oben ist
<qohelet> seahorse sagt ja
<_moep_> qohelet: du schickst normalerweise immer signatur und key mit
<qohelet> Fingerprint tut's auch, oder?
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> was du halt nicht tun darfst, die erste email verschlüsseln
<qohelet> Aber das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen: Wie erzeuge ich eine signatur.asc?
<_moep_> das erledigt den emailclient
<qohelet> hab ich nicht, die erste Mail enthält meinen öffentl. Schl. und den Fingerprint
<qohelet> Aber mir fehlt sein öffentl. Schlüssel - aber ich habe seine Signatur
<_moep_> und der liegt nicht auf nem keyserver?
<qohelet> Müsste ich einmal schauen, momentan beschwert sich der Kollege, dass mein Schlüssel ihm nicht signiert genug ist :-/
<qohelet> Deswegen eben meine Frage: Woher weiß ich, ob mein Schlüssel signiert ist oder nicht
<sash_> Ist das nicht alles hier recht gut dokumentiert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuPG
<kubine> Title: GnuPG › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> qohelet: du kannst noch den key deines kollegen signieren, aber das macht remote recht wenig sinn, für nen weboftrust
<qohelet> kubine: Das steht leider nicht, wie man herausfindet ob und von wem sein eigener Schlüssel signiert wurde... Ebensowenig wodurch sich eine signierte Schlüsseldatei von einer unsignierten unterscheidet :-/
<qohelet> _moep: Ich habe leider seinen Schlüssel nicht, nur seine Signatur
<zerwas> qohelet: mit seahorse kannst ganz einfach nachgucken, ob und von wem der key signiert ist
<qohelet> zerwas: Wo steht das? Ich kann die Eigenschaften zu jedem Schlüssel aufrufen, aber da steht nicht, wer den Schlüssel signiert hat
<qohelet> Gibt es einen Befehl dazu?
<zerwas> den key doppelt anklicken und dann im Tab "Namen und Signaturen"
<qohelet> Habe nur die Reiter "Eigentümer", "Vertrauen", "Details"
<qohelet> Deswegen wäre mir der Terminal-Befehl etwas lieber
<k1l> unter vertrauen (auch wenn es bei mir namen und signaturen heisst)
<k1l> welche ubuntu hast du denn genau? welchen desktop?
<qohelet> Xubuntu
<qohelet> Unter Vertrauen ist nur eine deaktivierte Checkbox mit "Ich vertraue ... "
<qohelet> Hallo?
<k1l> ja
<qohelet> Mir schmeißts hier das Internet regelmäßig :-/
<qohelet> Habe gpg --sign-key meine.mail@gmail.com verwendet und bekomme zurück, dass der Schlüssel beglaubigt st
<qohelet> Aber was ändert sich jetzt an meinem öffentl. Schlüssel? 
<k1l> also ich hab meine schlüssel einfach direkt mit seahorse erstellt. und der signiert die selber.
<k1l> was auch immer einem das bringt, wenn man sich selber bestätigt, dass man selber man selber ist :)
<qohelet> Mir ist die Konsole lieber
<qohelet> Aber wodurch unterscheidet sich jetzt eine öffentl. Schlüsseldatei die signiert ist von einer unsignierten?
<k1l> das hier mal durchgelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuPG   das beschreibt den terminal weg
<kubine> Title: GnuPG › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> qohelet: beim signieren geht es doch eher darum, dass andere bestätigen, dass hier dem schlüssel und der email auch wirklich du bist. also das geht normalerweise so, dass du jemandem deinen perso und den schlüssel zeigst und der dann den gegensigniert.
<k1l> "key signing party"
<qohelet> @k1l: Genau das habe ich gemacht...
<k1l> weil es bringt ja nichts, wenn der "verbrecher" dir einen schlüssel gibt und dir sagt, dass er ja ok ist, weil er selber den signiert hat.
<qohelet> Er schreibt mir aber ich solle ihn signieren, vorher könne er ihn nicht verwenden
<k1l> meint er vlt auf den keyserver hochladen? weil dann kann thunderbird den mit enigmail auch selbstständig nutzen
<qohelet> Key ist auf dem Keyserver
<k1l> sonst frag den kollegen halt mal was er da genau meint.
<qohelet> Werd das wohl machen... Zumindest fällt mir sonst nichts ein was ich noch tun könnt
<qohelet> Noch etwas letztes: Wie erzeuge ich eine signatur.asc?
<k1l> sieh in den wiki artikel unter signieren
<qohelet> gpg --detach-sign -a sign.asc
<qohelet> Das reicht?
<qohelet> Soll ich ihm jetzt meinen öffentl. Schlüssel damit signieren? O.o?
<k1l> ich hab keine ahnung was er will.
<qohelet> Ist das sinnvoll unter dem öffentl. Schlüssel meine Signatur hinzukleben?
<k1l> k.a. frag den typen was er da haben will.
<qohelet> Ok... Danke, ich geh jetzt schlafen langsam dämmerts hier schon *.*
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-11
<nixx> Moin, mein system findet gerade / nicht (LVM crypt setup) und droppt zu busybox. lvm lvs findet keine groups. Wie gehe ich weiter vor?
<Approach> Kennt jemand ein alternatives tool wie Dia?
<nixx> cat /proc/cmdline sagt, root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root , sollte das nicht noch /boot sein?
<stevieh> Approach: du meinst ein vektorgrafikprogramm?
<nixx> Approach: inkscape?
<stevieh> kommt auf den zweck an: inkscape, CAD Software, LO Draw...
<Approach> will paar Diagramme zeichnen, in der Widnows welt ist das Visio
<stevieh> ja, das ist leider noch am ehesten dia.
<stevieh> ich habs aufgegeben und pinsel das in impress.
<stevieh> geht auch. Tut auch weh.
<Approach> finde https://www.gliffy.com/ ganz cool aber ohne image export macht es kein Sinn :-/
<nixx> beim bootproblem werde ich nicht nach der passphrase gefragt, da klemmt es wohl schon, erst danach können ja volumes existieren, oder?
<nixx> wie mache ich denn jetzt ein rescue, auch die vorigen kernelversionen tun gerade nicht, geht das auch von einem Live-system aus?
<franzircnode> wie kann ich alle daten vom server löschen ?
<k1l> ein gemieteter server? oder eine eigene kiste zu hause?
<debitux> franzircnode: was für ein server? welche daten? die der nutzer? willst du die festplatte formatieren? 
<franzircnode> fremder server - zugang mit root, derzeit nur rm -r www gemacht, möchte alles formatieren, dort ist ein vmware image oben
<dasjoe> Fremder Server?
<franzircnode> also eigener server
<debitux> franzircnode: dann hat der betreiber des servers doch bestimmt ein webinterface o.ä. zum formatieren /reinstallieren
<franzircnode> nein hab nur gekündigt
<k1l> franzircnode: geh ins hosting webinterface und lass ein neues OS installieren. der überschreibt dann alles
<franzircnode> das geht leider nicht
<debitux> wenn du gekündigt hast und dir egal ist was danach passiert (willst kein neues os installieren) dann könntest du einfach alles löschen ( früher machte man sowas mit rm -rf / )... aber deine daten sind, wenn es jemandem drauf ankommt, trzdm wieder herstellbar
<franzircnode> Virtual Server Control unvailable
<k1l> warum sollte man krampfhaft sachen löschne wollen die eh vollkommen wumpe sind?
<franzircnode> einfach so als prinzip
<k1l> lösch halt die daten, die du da gespeichert hast. als in dem user /home und drop die mysql databases etc
<franzircnode> also rm -rf / 
<k1l> franzircnode: du musst ja nicht code löschen, der gar keine daten von dir enthält
<k1l> franzircnode: nein
<k1l> das wird 1. nicht laufen und 2. eh nicht alles löschen, weil es irgendwann abbricht bevor alles weg ist.
<franzircnode> user home löschen
<franzircnode> datenbanken mit drop , hatte einige oben, gibt es nicht einen einfachen befehl format oder so
<k1l> nein
<debitux> k1l: würde da nicht rm -rf /var/mysql gehen?
<k1l> es sei denn du partitionierst. aber das sagst du ja geht nicht.
<franzircnode> habe nur root ssh zugang noch heute
<k1l> man könnte das mysql paket mit purge entfernen
<franzircnode> so also rm -rf /var/mysql mach ich mal
<franzircnode> oder mysql ich glaub 
<franzircnode> apt-get remove --purge mysql oder ?
<nixx> franzircnode: kannst ja anschließend noch mal eine datei mit nullen auf der Partition füllen, dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/remove.me.later
<debitux> jo
<franzircnode>  apt-get remove --purge mysql ergibt bei mir jetzt grad : Unable to locate package mysql
<debitux> mysql-server
<franzircnode> ok das geht
<franzircnode> und jetzt rm -rf /var/mysql schon gemacht
<franzircnode> und jetzt ? dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/remove.me.later   
<franzircnode> komischer befehl
<debitux> ist auch kein gültiger
<franzircnode> wie geht der richtige ?
<debitux> remove.me.later soll deine "sda" "sdb" <- festplatte darfstellen
<debitux> *-f
<franzircnode> ich denke wird sda sein, wie lautet denn der befehl dann?
<k1l> welchen sinn hat das?
<debitux> ~ /tmp/sda
<debitux> k1l: es gibt wohl ein Sicherheitsgefühl :b
<nixx> franzircnode: schreibt nullen in eine datei unter /tmp , bis dateisystem voll, damit sind die 'freigewordenen Bereiche' überschrieben.
<k1l> franzircnode: überlege dir mal welche daten du eigentlich löschen willst. und lösche diese daten
<nixx> franzircnode: rm entfernt ja nur die Dateisystemeinträge, nicht die Daten selbst
<k1l> einfach alles zu entfernen (und wo es dann bei der hälfte abbricht) oder eben alles mit 0en überschreiben (was auch abbricht) bringt dir gar nix, wenn du noch die geheime_passwörter.txt auf dem teil liegen hast.
<franzircnode> kannst du mir den ganzen befehl für sda geben?
<k1l> also überlege was du löschen willst und lösche dieses
<franzircnode> passwörter sind wo meist? in .ssh? 
<k1l> komt drauf an welche passwörter
<franzircnode> etc/ssh löschen oder?
<franzircnode> www schon gelöscht
<nixx> dd nimmt auch of=/dev/sdx, fallst du willst...
<franzircnode> dd of=/dev/sda oder dd=/dev/zero of=/tmp/sda , was wäre besser? sind die passwörter jetzt weg? verzeichnisschutz hatte ich nicht
<franzircnode> datenbank ist auch gelöscht mit remove --purge oder?
<nixx> nixx: /dev/sda überschreibt die Disk direkt mit nullen, wenn da dein system drauf ist, war das dann der letzte Befehl, den du absetzen kannst ;) if=/dev/zero ist der Input, den brauchst du für Nullen.
<franzircnode> ok also dd=/dev/zero of=/tmp/sda
<franzircnode> dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/sda 
<franzircnode> kann ich vorher noch rm -r /etc machen in ssh?
<nixx> franzircnode: ist halt die radikale Variante, da sind hinterher nur noch Nullen auf dem device, egal ob du rm vorher machst oder nicht...
<Eli_Olson> Huhu! Neuerdings kommen wenn ich <Alt-Tab> mache, statt der Firefox- und Mozilla-Icons nur generische Datei-Icons: http://up.picr.de/24253647yl.jpg
<Eli_Olson> wenn die Programme schon einige Zeit liefen
<Eli_Olson> wieso ist das so und wie kann ich das abestellen?
<nixx> Eli_Olson: Speicher voll und es wurde was abgeschossen?
<Eli_Olson> Bei 16 GB RAM?!
<Eli_Olson> und wieso wr das früher nie so?
<k1l> lange nicht mehr nen shutdown gemacht sondern nur immer standby?
<Eli_Olson> k1l, sagen wir so: aktuell läuft der Rechner seit 24h
<Eli_Olson> aber nix stand-by
<Eli_Olson> k1l, er lief durch
<Eli_Olson> k1l, aber das Problem tritt auch ein paar minuten nach dem Hochfahren schon auf
<nixx> Eli_Olson: irgendein theme/icon package kaputt?
<Eli_Olson> nixx, kann nicht sein, weil wenn man die Fenster frisch aufmacht, sind die Icons da. Sie gehen erst später weg.
<franzircnode> 3190553+0 records in 3190552+0 records out 6993562624 bytes (17 GB) copied, 937.522 s, 18.1 MB/s und ls zeigt mir verzeichnisse an ?
<franzircnode> nach  dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/sda
<k1l> weißt du was du da gemacht hast?
<franzircnode> formatiert weiß nicht, wurde mir empfohlen
<k1l> nee eben nicht
<franzircnode> na sag was
<k1l> du hast im /tmp eine datei sda mit nullen gefüllt bis der platz voll war.
<franzircnode> wie wäre es denn richtig?
<k1l> je nachdem welches setup der server da hat kannst du das eh nicht so löschen, dass es nie wieder lesbar ist.
<k1l> deswegen war mein tip auch: überlege dir welche daten du löschen willst und lösche diese gezielt. und nicht einfach mit kommandos hantieren, die gar nicht durchlaufen oder eh nicht das löschen was du eigentlich willst
<franzircnode> mir rm -r etc / home / www / und datenbank server gelöscht müsste eh alles weg sein, aber du sagst man kann es wieder herstellen, also was jetzt?
<franzircnode> gibt es keinen format befehl?
<k1l> 1. hat der hoster eh physischen zugriff. 2. je nach server-technik (z.b. bei vservern) hast du keine echte hardware also kann es sein, dass du da etwas mit nullen überschreibst, was eh auf einer anderen platte liegt.
<k1l> aber stocher du mal weiter im dunkeln rum und fühl dich dann sicherer.
<k1l> franzircnode: doch die gibt es. und am besten geht das aus dem hoster webinterface. nämlich einfach ein neues OS image drüberziehen.
<franzircnode> es ist auf vmware basis und wenn ich etwas installieren möchte, dann möchte er immer eine cd oder so, ich wusste nicht was tun, habe mit rechtsklick der maus dann aber immer etwas installieren können
<franzircnode> im webinterface bietet er mir nur boot, shutdown und reboot an oder eine canellation requested also eine anfrage die ich gemacht habe und warte halt auf antwort, das ist die kündiung denke ich
<k1l> auf virtualisierten festplatten rumzu-nullen ist dann eh für die katz
<franzircnode> und löschen?
<k1l> nochmal zum mitschreiben: lösch gezielt die daten die du gelöscht haben willst.
<franzircnode> die sind normalerweise?
<k1l> alles was darüber hinausgeht wie mit nullen füllen etc ist bei virtualisierten servern eh sinnlos. am einfachsten wäre das image zu löschen bzw ein neues drüberzuschreiben. aber da musst du mit deinem hoster sprechen wenn du das da nicht klicken kannst.
<k1l> franzircnode: ich weiß doch nicht welche dienste du da installiert hattest und wie. und wo du da deine daten gespeichert hast die du jetzt so dringend löschen musst.
<k1l> wenn du nicht mal weißt welche daten du löschen willst, dann verstehe ich hier die hektik gar nicht.
<franzircnode> das übliche halt webserver datenbank aber das hab ich doch schon gemacht oder?
<franzircnode> ls
<franzircnode> rm -r var geht zb, kann man die anderen verzeichnisse bin und boot usw auf einmal löschen oder jeweils einzelnd mit rm -r verzeichniss?
<k1l> franzircnode: warum?
<k1l> welche daten sind denn in /boot ?
<franzircnode> egal brauch ja den server nicht mehr zum neustarten oder?
<franzircnode> var log wäre vlt. gut oder?
<k1l> franzircnode: du kannst auch einfach im garten ne schüppe sand verbuddeln. das hilft deinen daten genau so viel wie das was du da veranstaltest
<franzircnode> wahrscheinlich wurde vom hoster schon ein snapshot in vmware gemacht? dann wäre ja dann dies eh sinnlos, es sind zwar daten, die nicht wichtig sind, aber wie gesagt vom prinzip her eben
<k1l> franzircnode: der hoster wird den server eh mit einem neuen image überschreiben für einen neuen kunden. die nehmen nicht die alten server und geben die weiter
<k1l> franzircnode: vom prinzip her hast du keine ahnung was du da machst. wenn du also einfach nur zeit totschlagen willst dann mach weiter. wenn du was lernen willst dann guck nach wo deine dienste genau daten ablegen. und guck nach wo du als user daten abgelegt hast. dann diese daten löschen
<franzircnode> cd ~ dann rm * und rm -r verzeichnisse, dann mysql-server mit --purge deinstalliert , somit sind datenbanken weg? rm -r etc somit ist ssh-zugang weg? rm -r var - log dateien und mit rm -r www die webseiten richtig?
<franzircnode> stimmt so in etwa?
<franzircnode> passend zu dem thema wäre verschlüsselung der festplatte bei der installation auf einem rootserver oder?
<stevieh> ja, willst du eigentlich machen. Und das initial pw dann vor ort eintippern
<franzircnode> mal kurz was darüber gelesen, verschlüsselung hilft nur wenn hoster keinen physischen zugriff hat
<franzircnode> die datenleitungen in großen Städten für privat, sind die so schnell wie bei einem hoster?
<nixx> franzircnode: nein, aber was ist das für eine Frage? 
<franzircnode> um eigener hoster zu sein
<franzircnode> für die zukunft
<franzircnode> internet wird ja immer schneller
<franzircnode> überwachung der staaten umgehen, nsa und co?
<k1l> der upload reicht bei weitem nicht für eine größere webseite. von datendownkloads mal ganz zu schweigen
<k1l> franzircnode: stop.
<k1l> bitte nicht einfach sachen vermischen von denen du gar keine ahnung hast.
<franzircnode> ich wechsel mal in offtopic 
<nixx> ähm, ich glaube ich muss meine Kiste neuinstallieren, grub tut gar nicht mehr mit luks + lvm. Dabei würde ich gerne /boot größer (als default 250MB) gestalten, geht das mit dem Installer?
<k1l> du kannst manuell partitionieren im installer
<k1l> und was heisst "grub tut gar nicht mehr"?
<k1l> du kannst mal mit "sudo apt-get autoremove" alte kernel entfernen lassen
<nixx> aber dann nicht luks+lvm, soweit ich weiß. grub tut nicht heißt, dass nach einem Update die verschlüsselte LVM-Partition nicht mehr erreichbar ist -> kein system. Habe jetzt das eine oder ander probiert (manuell einhängen geht), aber booten ist weiterhin pass´e, also Neuinstallation schneller.
<k1l> zeig mal ein "df -h" in einem pastebin
<nixx> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469224/ die letzten zwei sind die gemounteten devices / und /boot der rest livesystem und externes
<k1l> boote die kiste mal mit nem alten kernel im grub der noch geht. dann machste da nen apt-get autoremove. und dann nen "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" und ich wette er will einen neuen kernel isntallieren.
<nixx> ein kernel geht mehr aktuell, kernel habe ich auch schon reinstalled in chroot, aber jetzt wohl auch noch selbst was verkonfiguriert. damn
<nixx> s/^ein/kein/
<qqqqq> Ich habe eine alte Festplatte von mir gefunden. Ich weiss aber nicht mehr, ob und wie ich diese verschlüsselt habe. Sie muss verschlüsselt sein, da ich die Partitionen nicht mounten kann.
<nixx> gparted sagt manchmal sinnvolles dazu
<qqqqq> nixx, http://pastebin.com/c8rHXt1j
<jokrebel> nur Windows-Partitionen drauf
<qqqqq> jokrebel, diese lassen sich aber nicht mounten. ich weiss nicht was ich damals gemacht habe
<qqqqq> Jetzt muss ich meine eigene Festplatte hacken. aber wie? Bin für jeden Input dankbar.
<nixx> HPFS/NTFS/exFAT? sieht erstmal so aus, vom Typ her. das war ein fdisk, oder? gparted nicht verfügbar? Da steht bei mir z.B. "crypt-luks", commandline optionen parted kenne ich auch nicht so gut. 
<qqqqq> Doch gparted habe ich. Soll ich einen Screenshot machen?
<nixx> Steht da unverständliches? Vielleicht sagt es dir aber schon was
<qqqqq> http://image.ybshare.com/75tzyz3t6e/snapshot2.png
<qqqqq> Siehst das nach einer verschlüsselten LVM aus?
<qqqqq> Ich verstehe nicht warum die erste Partition extended ist und keine Boot Parition da ist. Wie habe ich denn davon gebootet.
<qqqqq> Würde das Teil gerne mal an ein Mainboard anschliessen und booten, aber ich habe leider keinen PC mehr mit Parallel ATA.
<nixx> Nein, eher kein Luks-LVM. der Typ "unknown" ist jetzt eher weniger hilfreich. Vielleicht wissen desaster recoverytools mehr? gebootet hast du davon wohl eher nicht (jedenfalls nicht linux)
<qqqqq> Habe es momentan über einen ATA->USB Adapter angeschlosssen.
<qqqqq> Aber wenn es Windows ist, dann müsste ich doch die Partitionen mounten können, wenn nicht verschlüsselt.
<jokrebel> es ist mit dem Windowseigenen Filesystem NTFS formatiert. Deshalb muss noch lange kein Windows drauf installiert sein.
<nixx> k.A. was unter Windows so passiert und wie da verschlüsselt wird. Bitkeeper heißt das IIRC, oder auch truecrypt. 
<jokrebel> aber alles nicht Gegenstand dieses Support-Kanals
<nixx> würde doch eben noch mal ein downgrade von grub machen, wie gebe ich die Version noch mal an, mit grub-pc:2.02xxx, oder?
<ghdf> hallo leute
<ghdf> ich habe eine frage zu journalctl, kann ich mir das log level ind er übersicht vor jeder message anzeigen lassen? also ob die message jetzt 1 2 3 4 5 6 oder 7 ist?
<ghdf> habe dazu im manual nichts gefunden
<ghdf> und zweitsens steht im manual dass man bei -priority eine range angeben kann, das hat bei mir aber nicht geklappt
<ghdf> wie muss man das machen?
<qqqqq> Kann ich erkennen ob, eine Partition mit LUKS verschlüsselt ist?
<nixx> wie kriege ich denn eine Paketliste mit Paketen, die nicht als Abhängigkeit installiert wurden, also ein subset von dpkg -l?
<ppq> qqqqq, ja, z.b. mit lsblk. bei "TYPE" steht dann "crypt"
<qqqqq> ppq, wie ist der genaue Befehlt z.B. für sdb1 ?
<ppq> qqqqq, oder blkid, da steht dann "crypto_LUKS"
<ppq> qqqqq, einfach nur lsblk
<qqqqq> ppq, OK, ist nicht
<qqqqq> ppq, dort steht einfach nur "part"
<ppq> qqqqq, hmm, weiß gerade nicht ob da auch nur "part" steht wenn der luks container nicht geöffnet ist. guck einfach mal mit blkid /dev/sdb1
<qqqqq> ergibt: /dev/sdb1: PTTYPE="dos" PARTUUID="dbad432e-01"
<qqqqq> Verdammt, woher weiss ich ob meine alte Platte verschlüsselt ist oder nicht?
<ppq> jo, dann wär das ja geklärt. ist nicht verschlüsselt, zumindest nicht auf dateisystemebene
<qqqqq> Ich habe damals ein Windows Tool benutzt Drive Crypt Plus Pack. Habe ich aber nicht mehr.
<qqqqq> Meinst Du die ist nicht verschlüsselt?
<ppq> nixx, zum googeln: "dpkg liste der manuell installierten pakete" oder so
<qqqqq> ppq, Du meinst wenn sie mir irgendeinem Tool verschlüsselt wäre würde dort nicht "part" stehen? Auch nicht bei Truecrypt?
<ppq> qqqqq, naja, wenn linux das nicht erkennt, wird wohl auch nur "part" da stehen
<qqqqq> So ein Mist, auf einer weiteren Platte genau das Gleiche
<jokrebel> qqqqq: Da wirst Du schon per Windows was machen müssen wenn das lauter NTFS-Partitonen sind auf Deiner Platte. Da wird Dir Linux nicht viel helfen können wenn Du auch noch glaubst es könnte verschlüsselt sein (Eine Veerschlüsselung per Linux auf NTFS-Filesystem wäre wohl eher ungewöhnlich)
<qqqqq> jokrebel, 
<qqqqq> OK
<mausbenutzer> hallo
<nixx> automatische abhängigkeiten listet nur apt(itude), IIRC, aber ich fand apt-mark showmanual
<ppq> nixx, kannte ich noch gar nicht, danke für die rückmeldung
<nixx> oh, und apt-clone existiert, das package states auch überträgt
<qqqqq> Gibt es eine grafische Oberfläche für LUKS?
<nixx> gnome-disks
<qqqqq> Unter KDE
<nixx> k.A., gnome-disks geht auch da
<qqqqq> nixx, sudo apt-get install gnome-disks --> unable to locate gnome-disks
<qqqqq> nixx, sudo apt-get install gnome-disks-utility ?
<nixx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ sagt /usr/bin/gnome-disks	gnome-disk-utility
<qqqqq> :)
<qqqqq> Thx
<stevieh> gibts irgendwas für unity, wo ich mir beim fenster skalieren die geometry dabei anzeigen kann? Vor allem die grösse?
<eTeddy1> ich würde gern den Inhalt einer Datei anhand eines Start- und Endsuchmusters in einzelne Dateien separieren. Die Suchmuster kommen immer paarweise aber mehrmals in der Datei vor. Derzeit mache ich das in der Bash mit einer while read Schleife - ganz schön lahm - gibts was besseres?
<sash_> eTeddy1: gnu parallel
<sash_> eTeddy1: Oder ein Programm schreiben, das das macht und parallel laufen kann.
<David1977> eTeddy1: vielleicht auch mal in #bash nachfragen...vielleicht kann man auch das script optimieren
<David1977> Die sind da eigentlich recht hilfreich
<sash_> Von mir aus kannste das Skript auch hier zeigen, also in einem paste dann.
<sash_> Hab grad auch n paar Minuten Zeit.
<eTeddy1> sash_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471520/
<x2xx3x> waht???
<x2xx3x> really?? how is that possible??
<eTeddy1> sash_: Hat ne Laufzeit von O(n) aber leider bash...
<sash_> eTeddy1: Versuchs mal mit gnu parallel
<David1977> wow...da ist ja nicht eine einzige variable gequoted
<David1977> das wird das script zwar nicht schneller laufen lassen, aber: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/031
<David1977> ist bestimmt auch hilfreich ^^ eTeddy1
<eTeddy1> David1977: hilfreich? Das skript läuft doch - nur eben langsam ;-)
<eTeddy1> sash_: mit parallel 35, statt 19s für ein System - wieso kann ich nur nicht gescheit Perl programmieren, damit muss sowas doch effizient und einfach zu lösen sein...
<sash_> Perl? Wer programmiert denn heute noch in Perl?
<sash_> eTeddy1: Parallel soll den Kram parallelisieren, um mehrere Threads gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen.
<eTeddy1> sash_: ich dachte bei Textanalysen wäre Perl das nonplusultra...
<sash_> eTeddy1: Ich behaupte mal, Python macht da mehr Spaß.
<mgolisch> ja in python macht alles mehr spass
<eTeddy1> sash_: hm... ist ja sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig - irgendwie scheint es für python magic zu sein, wann ein block zu ende ist
<florian838> Ist der Ordner /var/lib/apt/lists wichtig? Hat bei mir ca 120 MB...
<mgolisch> wieso?
<florian838> Speicherplatzmangel ;)
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: Wo sehe ich wann ein if-Block oder eine for-Schleife zu Ende ist? Sowas wie {} gibbet ja nicht
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: bekommt der das durch die Einrückung mit?
<mgolisch> eTeddy1: an dem grad der einrückung
<mgolisch> florian838: wie gross ist dein /?
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: Und wieso geht das dann hier nicht? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471936/
<eTeddy1> aufgerufen mit ./skript.py *
<sash_> Woran siehst du, dass es nicht funktioniert, wenn du nichts ausgibst?
<eTeddy1> sash_: an der Fehlermeldung von python ;-)
<eTeddy1> er meckert über open rum
<eTeddy1> ist genauso wie in vielen tutorials
<mgolisch> was meckert er denn?
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: TypeError: an integer is required
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: bei der Zeile fileInput = open(filename, "r")
<sash_> Du übergibst auch keine Dateinamen.
<florian838> mgolisch: 2.2 GB (Ubuntu läuft in einer chroot-Ungebung auf einem alten arm-Tablet dh. Speichererweiterung nur bedingt möglich)
<eTeddy1> sash_: doch mit ./skript *
<eTeddy1> sash_: wenn ich ein print filename mache, werden die alle aufgelistet
<mgolisch> ah ja
<eTeddy1> ich versuche gerade mein bash-skript in python umzusetzen
<mgolisch> das liegt daran das du from os import * gemacht hast
<mgolisch> das open daraus ueberschreibt nun die open funktion
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: ah ok, da gibts noch nen anderes open demzufolge
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: und wie mach ich es jetzt richtig?
<sash_> Aber os.ispath(Liste aus Dateinamen) wird auch nicht so toll funktionieren nehme ich an.
<eTeddy1> sash_: die vereinzel ich doch vorher
<mgolisch> du machst das einfach weg 
<eTeddy1> sash_: filename ist immer nur eine datei
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: NameError: name 'path' is not defined
<sash_> eTeddy1: import os da oben statt from os import * und os.path
<sash_> Also den os-Namespace mit angeben.
<eTeddy1> sash_: NameError: name 'path' is not defined
<sash_> os.path
<eTeddy1> ah
<eTeddy1> ok
<eTeddy1> jetzt gehts
<eTeddy1> na dann mal weiter
<eTeddy1> jetzt gehts auch mit dem einzeiler readlines()
<mgolisch> ist eigentlich echt easy und ich find die syntax sehr elegant
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: naja in java, c & Co. hat alles nen Anfang und Ende ;-) - ist ne reine Gewöhnung
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: wie würdest Du die zeilen raussuchen die zwischen PROC und ENDPROC stehen? Gibts hier was elegantes als zeilenweise zu vergleichen?
<David1977> eTeddy1: mit hilfreich meinte ich, wenn das Script was macht, was nicht erwartet ist. Wenn du meinen Link liest und auch das quoting in bash scripten beachtest, wirst du feststellen, wo die Unterschiede liegen können und wie gefährlich es sein kann. Ich sage nur whitespaces in dateinamen zum Beispiel
<David1977> aber auch ich bin nur anfänger im scripten. Also nicht ganz sooo viel gewicht in meine Aussage legen ;)
<sash_> eTeddy1: http://stackoverflow.com/a/2557946 so nur mit startswith and endswith
<sash_> eTeddy1: allein das startswith and endswith (da lazy evaluiert), sollte schneller sein als deine Regex im Bashskript
<mgolisch> was genau ist das für ne datei?
<mgolisch> ein sql script oder sowas?
<sash_> Ach, du hast gar kein regex
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: ist Quelltext
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: ich möchte Routinen aus einem Modul in mehrere Datei separieren
<mgolisch> re.findall?
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: das hab ich schon - und merke ich mir das zeug dazwischen?
<eTeddy1> mgolisch: ich habe alle gefunden die mit PROC beginnen und ENDPROC aufhören
<eTeddy1> wie mach ich denn in python nen sed? beispiel X="  PROC blablub()  ", ich möchte in Y nur das blablub haben
<eTeddy1> ich raff es nicht
<uniCATx> Exaktes CD-Abbild unter Xbuntu erstellen (brennen). Irgendein interessanter Vorschlag vielleicht?
<bekks> k3b, oder dd und xfburn.
<k1l_> brasero, oder oder oder
<eTeddy1> fast fertig
<uniCATx> Erfahrungsbericht: mit xfburn hab ich mein Versuch nach 7 Std. aufgegeben, es schien so, als ob es laufen würde, leider ohne ein "happy-end". Weitere 7 Std. wollte ich nicht investieren.
<uniCATx> mit Banshee: über cd-kopieren, zwar Prozess abgeschlossen, leider Qualität miserable.
<stevieh> gehts um audio cds?
<stevieh> musste doch sagen.
<uniCATx> Brasero: werde einen Versuch jetzt starten.
<uniCATx> stevieh, ja
<stevieh> da wars mal cdrdao
<stevieh> ich danke, das gibts immer noch
<stevieh> die meisten hier wissen noch nicht mal, was ne audio cd ist.
<uniCATx> stevieh, ups...
<k1l_> stevieh: jo, ich nutze noch meinen walkman
<stevieh> :-)
<uniCATx> k1l_, :-)
<uniCATx> jetzt hab ich mir mein Display versaut!!!
<PBeck> stevieh: doch wir sind schon älter als 12 :>
<stevieh> lauter getroffene Hunde ;-)
<stevieh> anscheinend hat brasero cdrdao eingebaut
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/641549/unable-to-copy-audio-disc-with-brasero
<stevieh> wenn alle esoterischen sachen dafür da sind
<eTeddy1> sash_: es ist vollbracht http://paste.ubuntu.com/14472799/, also bash dauert 38s, python 0,06s :-)
<eTeddy1> und gleich noch was gelernt, schon hat das aufstehen heute sich gelohnt
<mgolisch> hehe
<uniCAT> mein Laptop stürzt unerwartet ab. unter /var/crash kein crash- Protokoll vorhanden. Wo könnte ich noch rein schauen?
<k1l_> das alte syslog in /var/log
<uniCAT> k1l_, gibt's bei mir 2x: syslog & syslog1
<k1l_> ja, mit jedem neustart wird das weggecycelt.
<bekks> uniCAT: ls -lha und die Zeitstempel angucken.
<uniCAT> bekks,  http://pastebin.com/0rt3LVTc
<uniCAT> k1l_, kann ich Dich um Hilfe bitten, danke
<uniCAT> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/NL1SZAkc
<uniCAT> sehr wahrscheinlich am Ende kommt zum Crash...
<uniCAT> Laptop in stabiler Lage
<uniCAT> Netzteil i.O.
<bekks> uniCAT: Dir ist schon klar, dass das syslog nicht in ~ liegt, oder?
<uniCAT> k1l_, diese Stürze passieren in der letzten Zeit relativ oft.. es wurden : HDD ausgetauscht (neu) und RAM um 4GB erweitert.)
<uniCAT> bekks, das ist mir klar
<bekks> Das spiegelt dein Pastebin nicht wieder.
<uniCAT> bekks,  ich habe /var/log/syslog gepasted. falsch?
<bekks> du hast ls -lha aus ~ gepasted.
<bekks> Es ging um ls -lha in /var/log/
<uniCAT> bekks, sorry. Falsch gedeutet. Erbitte Anweisung.
<bekks> Anweisung erfolgt. Erwarte Ausführung.
<uniCAT> cd /var/../syslog und dann ls -lha?
<uniCAT> oder 
<uniCAT> cd /var/log und dann ls -lha?
<uniCAT> besser?
<uniCAT> bekks, http://pastebin.com/6TTUjn0Q
<bekks> Ausgehend von den Zeitstempeln, welches syslog enthält die Uhrzeit deines Absturzes?
<uniCAT> eindeutig -rw-r-----  1 syslog            adm    353K Jan 11 23:43 syslog
<bekks> Gut, dann schau da rein.
<uniCAT> bekks, glaubst Du, ich kann es selbst entdecken?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Sofern du Uhrzeiten/Zeitstempel lesen kannst, ja.
<uniCAT> Die Zeile 2348-9 kommt mir spanisch vor!!!!
<uniCAT> http://pastebin.com/NL1SZAkc
<uniCAT> leider kann ich die Zeilen nicht lesen
<uniCAT> wie ein Profi
<uniCAT> erkenne nur frozen & ERR
<sash_> eTeddy: Sehr gut ;)
<bekks> uniCAT: Sieht aus wie eine Platte die bald stirbt, oder ein Kabel das nicht richtig gesteckt ist.
<uniCAT> die Platte ist nicht mal 6 monate alt
<bekks> Und?
<uniCAT> und kabel
<bekks> Helden sterben jung.
<uniCAT> uuuuuuuuuuups
<uniCAT> bekks... das gerät schaltet sich aus, wenn ich ihn zB bewege...
<bekks> Wundervoll.
<uniCAT> aber heute hat sich alles zum 3. mal so JANZ unerwartet verabschiedet
<uniCAT> ich bin zZ in der Stadt , wo ich HDD gekauft habe..
<uniCAT> kann man den Fehler noch irgendwie eingrenzen
<uniCAT> dann reklamiere ich 
<bekks> Beweg das Kabel. Stirbt das Ding, ist es eher der Stecker am Rechner/Gehäuse, als die Platte. Oder das Kabel.
<uniCAT> ok, kabel ehe nicht. ich muss zugeben, der lapie hat schon 2x mittel- scharf  
<uniCAT> e landung hin bekommen
<mgolisch> runtergefallen?
<uniCAT> danach gabs probleme mit hdd, anschließend folgte der HD-Austausch (fehlerhafte sektoren)
<mgolisch> oder was soll das bedeuten?
<uniCAT> Ja
<uniCAT> es kann sein , dass irgendwelche stellen an der Plattiene im PoPo sind, oder?
<bekks> Prüf das Kabel, und den Anschluss.
<uniCAT> Mache ich bei IN-Berlin. Sind HW-Freaks.
<mgolisch> hats da ueberhaupt nen kabel? hab noch nie nen laptop gesehen wo nen kabel dran war, die platte wird meistens direkt auf den sata conector gesteckt
<uniCAT> GN8 an Euch & THX für den Support
<mgolisch> jo n8
<uniCAT> mgolisch, netz kabel war gemeint :-)
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-12
<bekks> m(
<Blobb33> Hallo, ich hab das aktuelle Ubuntu Gnome in einer Virtualbox am laufen. Leider ist dort die Auflösung nur 800x600. Wenn ich die Auflösung ändern möchte, kommt nur die Anzeige ob ich die neue Auflösung behalten möchte auf einem komplett schwarzen Screen. Die Größe des Virtualboxfensters wurde der gewünschen Auflösung angepasst. Ich geh da dann immer auf Zurücksetzen anstatt auf...
<Blobb33> ...Beibehalten,...
<Blobb33> ...nicht das ich am Ende garnix mehr seh :) Was läuft da falsch?
<raSAM> GuestAdditions installiert Blobb33?
<stevieh> wow, seit dem update auf 15.10 nimmt mein firefox von zeit zu zeit das komplette X mit ins Grab...
<leszek> liegt wohl an kaputten treibern. Wenn du im firefox hardware beschleunigung abstellst sollte es nicht mehr passieren
<stevieh> hw beschleunigung abstellen?
<stevieh> igitt.
<stevieh> na, mach ich mal
<NTQ> Kennt jemand ein Programm, das eine HTML-basierte Ansicht eine Verzeichnisbaums erstellt, um die Speicherplatzsverteilung anzusehen? Ähnlich Baobab, bloß exportiert als HTML?
<stevieh> screenshot mit baobab machen und in html einbetten?
<NTQ> stevieh: Eher interaktiv, zumindest bis zu einer bestimmten Rekursionstiefe.
<stevieh> ah.
<stevieh> würde mich wundern, dass es sowas fertig gibt, aber ist sicher ein schönes web 2.0 projekt.
<NTQ> Ich kenne GT5, das ist aber schon etwas älter und ich hatte gehofft was schöneres zu finden: http://gt5.sourceforge.net/
<stevieh> hehe ;-) kannste ja pimpen
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich frage immer lieber mal, bevor ich das Rad neu erfinde. Und ich würde es dann vermutlich eh neu schreiben. Und dann auch nicht in bash, sondern python oder vergleichbares.
<NTQ> gt5 nutze ich auf einem älteren Suse Server, um die Mail-Postfächer zu scannen, wenn der Plattenplatz mal wieder knapp wird. xD
<stevieh> ne klar, vorher recherchieren ist immer gut
<stevieh> du willst eigentlich du mit elasticsearch und kibana verheiraten ;-)
<NTQ> was auch immer elasticsearch und kibana sind. :D Muss ich gleich mal googlen.
<ochiottes> N'Abend allerseits
<ochiottes> Wo würde ich, zum Zwecke einer graphischen Auffrischung meiner Publikationen, ansprechende Fotos finden? Ich suche wenn möglich lizenzfreie Abbildungen zum Thema (Netzwerk-)Hardware. Bislang habe ich mich auf fotolia.de umgeschaut und dachte vielleicht kennt der Ein oder Andere eine ähnlich umfangreiche Sammlung mit besserem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis
<leszek> ochiottes: hast du schonmal auf flickr geschaut ? Dort kann man nach verschiedenen CC Lizenzen filtern. Da braucht man im idealfall nur eine Namensnennung für das verwenden eines Bildes. 
<ochiottes> Ich würde mich jetzt nicht scheuen, ein paar Euro zu investieren. Auf flickr habe ich noch nicht geschaut - ich weiß nicht wie gut deren Suchfunktion ist und wie umständlich der Kauf eines Bildes abläuft
<ochiottes> Das was ich bisher auf flickr gesehen habe, entspricht nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen, da es zum großen Teil Amateuraufnahmen sind. Sind Euch noch weitere Seiten bekannt, die Fotos sortiert und aus einer Hand anbieten?
<sash_> stevieh: Fall NTQ wiederkommt: http://duc.zevv.nl/
<stevieh> boah, was es alles gibt ;-9
<uniCAT> k1l, stevieh, bekks, & Co. Supportler : THX "mission accomplished" !
<uniCAT> es funktioniert
<stevieh> scho wieder vergessen, was.
<uniCAT> ich hatte gestern probleme mit .wav umwandlung
<uniCAT> cd-r kopie 1:1
<stevieh> ah, stimmt.
<stevieh> duc is schick
<uniCAT> jede menge dazu gelernt, aber ohne Eure hilfe hätte ich mich im kreis gedreht
<Fleno1248_> Hallo Leute, ich habe Probleme einen chown auszuführen, kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
<Fleno1248_> habe schon viele tipps in foren gelesen aber stelle mich irgendwie ungeschickt an. Wäre toll :)
<ppq> sag doch einfach was das problem ist ;)
<Fleno1248_> also ich hab XAMPP laufen und in var/www/html was entpackt...versuche jetzt den installer laufen zu lassen und der sagt: Rekursive Schreibrechte für Benutzer fleno1248 bei ~/config/ 
<Fleno1248_> etc.
<Fleno1248_> ich habe dann mal geschaut und die Files haben als owner alle www-data.
<Fleno1248_> wenn ich jetzt mache: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/html/ passiert da nichts
<Fleno1248_> mache ich es ohne Sudo geht er die ganzen files rekursiv durch. Aber es kommt immer der Fehler: "Operation not permitted"
<Fleno1248_> und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich es anstellen soll :)
<ppq> dein befehl setzt besitzer-nutzer und besitzer-gruppe auf www-data
<ppq> der tut also genau was er soll
<ppq> dass das nicht das ist, was DU willst, ist ein anderes problem
<Fleno1248_> ja aber er macht es nicht weil ich den Fehler bekomme: "Operation not permitted"
<ppq> doch, mit sudo macht er es
<ppq> keine rückmeldung heißt (fast) immer, dass alles geklappt hat
<Fleno1248_> mhh ok
<Fleno1248_> aber das geht dafür eigentlich ziemlich schnell...naja er gibt ja auch nichts in der shell aus...aber wenn ich mir die files anschaue ist alles wie vorher (owner)
<ppq> ja, dein befehl ist ja auch nicht geeignet für das, was du willst
<ppq> schau mal in die man-page zu chown:   man chown
<ppq> oder hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown/
<Fleno1248_> chown changes the
<Fleno1248_>        user and/or group ownership of each given file
<Fleno1248_> also du meinst ich muss nur die rechte ändern?
<ppq> genau und zwar *zu* den werden, die du im befehl angibst
<ppq> nein
<Fleno1248_> mhh weißt Du was ich machen muss?
<ppq> ja, aber ich sehe gerade nicht ein, dir das vorzukauen, sorry. das ist eigentlich eine sehr simple angelegenheit, die du als server-betreiber auf jeden fall verstehen musst
<Fleno1248_> ich hab den gerade erst aufgesetzt :p und ich eier da schon seit gestern mit rum
<ppq> wenn ich eine datei.txt habe, die user1 gehört und ich möchte, dass sie user2 gehört, mache ich "sudo chown user2 datei.txt"
<Fleno1248_> ah ok warte mal :D
<ppq> na, hat's klick gemacht?
<Fleno1248_> teilweise :p
<ppq> aber ernsthaft: belies dich ordentlich, bevor du auch nur planst, einen aus dem internet erreichbaren server zu betreiben
<ppq> und so komplettpakete sind IMHO schonmal sehr schlecht wenn man verstehen möchte, was da passiert
<ppq> sowas sollte man minimalistisch angehen: nur das, was du unbedingt brauchst
<ppq> und mit minimalen rechten
<Fleno1248_> ich hab das mit der gruppe aber noch nicht so ganz verstanden :p
<Fleno1248_> also wenn da steht henning@henning-VPCSA4C5E dann ist das zweite die gruppe?
<ppq> die besitz-eigenschaft ist nicht nur für einzelne user (→ uid) definiert für jede datei und jedes verzeichnis, sondern zusätzlich auch für gruppen (→ gid)
<Fleno1248_> jaaa
<ppq> nein, das nach dem @ ist der hostname des PCs
<Fleno1248_> jaaa
<Fleno1248_> also wenn ich es setzen möchte für Gruppe und User dann klappt es nicht das wäre ja
<Fleno1248_> sudo chown -R :Fleno1248 var/www/html/
<ppq> nah dran, aber nicht ganz. das format ist username:gruppenname
<Fleno1248_> äh ja
<Fleno1248_> für den gruppennamen habe ich es aus versehen geändert und jetzt sagt der immer nur noch: noch such file or directory
<ppq> du möchtest beides ändern, wenn ich dich verstanden hab.
<ppq> das liegt daran, dass du den pfad falsch geschrieben hast
<Fleno1248_> mir ist egal was mit der gruppe ist wenn der user reicht
<ppq> so geht das nur, wenn du gerade im verzeichnis / bist
<Fleno1248_> ich bin mir nicht sicher :p der sieht richtig aus
<Fleno1248_> achso
<Fleno1248_> bekomme den immer noch und es muss richtig geschrieben sein
<k1l> mal daovn ab, bist du sicher, dass du das xampp nutzen willst und nicht besser die pakete aus dem ubuntu repos?
<Fleno1248_> ich glaub ich hab die aus den repos :D
<Fleno1248_> aber ich muss erstmal was lösen ich weiß nicht wie ich das hin kriege
<k1l> also hast du die apache pakete etc aus den repos installiert oder dieses xampp paket von einer webseite geladen?
<Fleno1248_> ne ich glaub xampp hab ich verworfen und dann nur repos
<k1l> hoffentlich, weil xampp sagt selber, dass sie keine sicherheitslösungen anbieten oder bekannte löcher stopfen. 
<Fleno1248_> das läuft eh nur bei mir lokal...in sofern...alles nicht so wild ich muss das mit chown hin kriegen :p
<k1l> chown ist eigentlich einer der einfacheren befehle
<Fleno1248_> ppq bist du noch da?
<k1l> du musst dir halt nur überlegen in welche gruppe du welche user packen möchtest
<k1l> Fleno1248_: wo hakt es denn?
<nixx> hallo, ich habe ein trusty installiert und da machen -tls-vivid pakete probleme, gehören die inzeischen dazu?
<Fleno1248_> hat glaub ich geklappt
<Fleno1248_> danke jungs
<Fleno1248_> muss nochmal eben probieren
<Fleno1248_> ah jetzt weiß ich / vor dem var gelöscht :p
<k1l> nixx: das ist der hardware-enablement-stack
<k1l> nixx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> nixx: was für probleme machen die denn genau?
<Fleno1248_> danke ppq
<nixx> abhängigkeitsprobleme halt, z.B. bei installation von "gnome"
<k1l> nixx: pack es in einen pastebin
<nixx> jetzt gehts, wth, zuletzt habe ich xserver-xorg-lts-vivid einmal deinstalliert und wieder installiert...
<nixx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14479615/ das sollte vielleicht nur ein Paket sein, das da klemmt, welches?
<nixx> libcgmanager0  und wine waren hier das Problem, ohne wine gehts jetzt
<k1l> aus PPAs?
<nixx> nein, policy sagt trusty/universe amd64
<Jochen_wvdT> Guten Abend. Ich habe auf Ubuntu 14.04 LTS die VirtualBOx installiert - und innerhalb dieser wiederum Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Leider kann ich in der VM-Version von Ubuntu die AUflösung nicht ändern - es wird lediglich die AUflösung 640x480 angeboten - wie kann ich die Auflösung erhöhen? Sowas wie "Gasterweiterungen" habe ich nicht finden können
<k1l> Schlawiner: eben genua diese musst du aber installieren
<ppq> sind die nicht sogar im repo?
<Schlawiner> es hiess: rechte strg + pos 1 drücken - ging nicht - ich versuche es nochmals - repo sagt mir nix
<ppq> ja: virtualbox-guest-dkms
<k1l> man kann auch oben im menü direkt die gast erweiterungs iso einbinden lassen
<Schlawiner> ok ✔ ich schaue mal ob ich da was finde - moment bitte
<ppq> virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ppq> mit den drei paketen müsste eigentlich alles da sein
<Schlawiner> ok ✔ habe was gefunden: ISO-Abbild mit den Gasterweiterungen für Virtualbox (im Ubuntu Software-Center) <-- das installiere ich nun
<ppq> ..
<bekks> Schlawiner: BRaucht man nicht.
<bekks> Schlawiner: Dir wurde die Lösung doch schon mitgeteilt.
<Schlawiner> hmm - zu sät - habe es probiert und schaue ob es funktioniert - bin gerade dabei
<bekks> Es wird nicht funktionieren.
<Schlawiner> ja das merke ich - ich schwimme leider
<bekks> Dann setz die Lösung um, die man dir mitgeteilt hat.
<Schlawiner> jub - ich lese es mir nochmals durch
<bekks> 0112 211327 < ppq> virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-dkms
<bekks> 0112 211338 < ppq> mit den drei paketen müsste eigentlich alles da sein
<bekks> Ist jetzt nicht SO viel zu lesen.
<Schlawiner> *nickt* - nur: wie binde ich es ein - mit apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-dkms ???
<bekks> Du meinst: "Wie installiere ich Software?"
<Schlawiner> wenn es so prinzipieller natur ist ja - Ubuntu ist noch relativ neu für mich - die VM habe ich jedoch installieren können - inklusive iso von 14.04 LTS - läuft auch
<bekks> sudo apt-get install paketname installiert das Paket "paketname".
<Schlawiner> ok ✔ dann war das nicth ganz so falsch von mir - ich versuche mein Glück - danke schon mal ... sage dann obs geklappt hat
<bekks> Dauert ungefähr eine Minute das ganze, und ist kein abendfüllendes Programm :)
<Jochen> so jetzt mit anderem script
<Jochen> ich bekomme ne fehlermeldung  - unerfüllte Abhüngigkeiten - versuche es mit dem pastebin zu zeigen 
<Jochen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480537/
<bekks> Jochen: Das passiert wenn du was genau tust?
<bekks> Jochen: Und welches Ubuntu ganz genau hast du?
<Jochen> 14.04 LTS
<Jochen> das mit dem paste passiert, wenn ich folgendes eingebe: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-dkms
<bekks> Bist du der Schlawiner?
<Jochen> ja
<bekks> Danke fürs Bescheidsagen.
<Jochen> ich bin normal mit dem anderen script hier - sind 2 verschiedene rechner
<bekks> Was fürn SCript?
<Jochen> Jochen: irrsi - und Schlawiner mirc
<bekks> irssi und mirc sind keine Scripte.
<bekks> Das sind IRC Clients.
<Jochen> ok
<Schlawiner> |21:30:39| [Jochen] so jetzt mit anderem script <-- das sollte das Bescheid sagen sein - sorry - hatte nicht erwähnt daß das zu Schlawiner gehört
<bekks> Konzentrier dich doch mal auf einen Rechner. :P
<bekks> Führ mal "sudo apt-get update" aus, und schmeiss die gesamte Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<Jochen> ja - das prob ist - dass ich bei irssi nicht so gut mit dem handling zurecht komme - da ist mirc für mich noch einfacher
<Jochen> ok mom
<Jochen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480571/
<Jochen> hmm - ist das vollständig? .. "Pakete werden gelesen .." <-- sieht so aus als wenn da noch was kommensollte
<ppq> Jochen, wie es aussieht, brauchst du für die guest-additions aus dem ubuntu-repo einen aktuellen x-server, so installierst du den: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/#Installation
<ppq> den ersten befehl unter der roten box
<Jochen> ppq:  danke - ich schaue es mir an und versuche es zu installieren
<ppq> danach nochmal die installation der drei guest-additions pakete anstoßen mit dem apt-get befehl von vorhin
<Jochen> ok
<ppq> beachte auch den absatz: "Der Befehl enthält die Option "-s" für eine Simulation. Wenn die Abhängigkeiten korrekt aufgelöst werden konnten und man zur Tat schreiten will, muss dafür nur diese Option aus dem Befehl entfernt werden."
<Schlawiner> ok ✔ - bedeutet: erst einenProbelauf - wenn der erfolgreich war - dann ohne das "-s"
<ppq> genau
<Jochen> ppq:  er sagt überall: ist schon die neueste Version
<Jochen> somit müsste ich es schon alles haben  - sprich: kein Lauf ohne "-s" notwendig
<ppq> Jochen, ok. dann zeig mir doch mal die ausgabe des befehls:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ppq> wie gehabt im pastebin
<Jochen> ppq ok mom bitte
<Jochen> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480624/
<Jochen> verstehe ich nicht
<ppq> Jochen, nochmal leicht abgeändert:       sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-dkms
<Jochen> wieder mit pastebinin .. mom bitte
<ppq> ja
<Jochen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480647/
<Jochen> danach kam aber noch ne meldung ausserhalb von pastebinit: E: Fehler: Unterbrechungen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve hervorgerufen; dies könnte durch zurückgehaltene Pakete verursacht worden sein.
<ppq> aha, da kommen wir der sache schon näher
<ppq> was sagt    sudo apt-get -f install
<Jochen> ppq: Ergebnis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480663/
<ppq> Jochen,   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jochen> ok mom bitte
<Jochen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480688/
<ppq> woher kommen denn diese ganzen abhängigkeitsprobleme bei dir oO
<Jochen> gute Frage - habe keine AHnung 
<bekks> sudo apt-get update in einen Pastebin :)
<Jochen> ok mom
<ppq> hatten wir doch schon oder nicht?
<Jochen> ich meine ja
<Jochen> läfut gerade
<Jochen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480702/
<Jochen> aDgenau - das war mit dem paketlisten werden gelesen ...
<Jochen> ich lasse es nochmal ohne pastebinit laufen - mal sehen ob da mehr raus kommt
<Jochen> nicht wirklich - ausser "... Fertig" in der letzten Zeile
<bekks> Was soll denn da noch mehr rauskommen?
<Jochen> keine Ahnung - wenn er sagt "Paketlisten werden gelesen ..." .. denke ich mir dass da noch ein Ergebnis kommen müsste - war aber nur das "...Fertig"
<bekks> Welches weitere Ergebnis als "Fertig" erwartest du?
<Jochen> na irgendwas was er bei den Paketlisten findet was noch aktualisiert weden muss? *achselzuck - ich bin noch nciht so weit, dass ich sowsa korrekt interpretieren kann
<Jochen> (aber ich versuche es)
<ppq> Jochen, na wenn das mit deiner paketverwaltung nichts wird, musst du wohl den manuellen weg nehmen. http://www.binarytides.com/vbox-guest-additions-ubuntu-14-04/
<Jochen> ok - ich schaue es mir an - danke ppq 
<bekks> Woher kommt dieses devolo PPA?
<bekks> Und was ist die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Schlawiner> bekks: das devolo kommmt vermutlich vom "Devolo Cockpit" - Netzwerk über Stromleitung
<Jochen> bekks: es kommt heraus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480800/
<Schlawiner> ppq: ich habe die Anleitung durchgeführt bis einschliesslich "sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run" ... erhalte dann aber die Meldung: "Warning: unknown version of the X Window System installed. Not installing" ... vielleicht sollte ich alles nochmals deinstallieren und versuchen alle Pakete gemeinsam aus dem Ubuntu Software-Center installieren? (wird aber heute nix mehr)
<ppq> Schlawiner, letzteres klingt vernünftig, ja. und mach das bitte gleich nach der installation des ubuntu-gastes (mit einer aktuellen .iso datei)
<ppq> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Schlawiner> ppq: ok ✔
<Schlawiner> dann: Danke an EUch alle die mir geholfen haben - Schritt für Schritt komme ich weiter
<noseeder> Guten abend mag mir jemand helfen herauszufinden was das hier sein soll?? "30  10   18724   7984   6460 R 109.9  0.4   6:19.26 m6502 "
<noseeder> ist bei mir im top drin
<ppq> R ist ein statistikprogramm
<ppq> ah ne, die zeile sagt was anderes
<ppq> äh, spalte
<ppq> .. ist spät
<noseeder> :-) kein problem
<ppq> google sagt dass m6502 ein screensaver ist
<ppq> oder ein emulator :)
<noseeder> öhm gleich mal schauen habe da seit einem jahr keinen monitor dran
<uniCAT> sash_, wieso kann ich duc mit sudo apt-get install-duc nicht installieren?
<sash_> uniCAT: install-duc sowieso schon nicht.
<noseeder> hm keine ahnung was das war aber nun ist der prozess wieder weg ppq
<k1l> uniCAT: denk doch mal nach. du kennst die befehle doch.
<uniCAT> sash_, nach ubuntuusers vVorgabe
<bekks> uniCAT: Zeig mal den Artikel.
<sash_> uniCAT: install-duc ist kein Befehl.
<uniCAT> sofort.. moment... sorry nicht ubuntuusers sondern... moment
<k1l> uniCAT: jetzt gehst du straflesen: 3 mal den ganzen artikel von oben bis unten. und dann entschuldigst du dich, dass du schon wieder einfach nur husch-husch befehle kopiert hast und selbst dabei schon wieder fehler gemacht hast.
<uniCAT> http://duc.zevv.nl/#about
<k1l> ach du kacke.
<bekks> uniCAT: Auf der Seite steht genau nichts von "sudo apt-get install-duc".
<k1l> software die nichtmal fähig ist saubere installier anleitungen zu zeigen würde ich nicht isntallieren.
<uniCAT> k1l, sorry.. das war knapp an der Majestät-Beleidigung vorbei..
<bekks> uniCAT: Aber wenn du solchen Seiten folgst, hast Du Dir bis nächste Woche dein System zerschossen.
<bekks> Und dass du nicht liest, sondern nur Befehle kopierst ist kein Geheimnis.
<k1l> uniCAT: ubuntu hat schon "baobab"
<k1l> oder "ncdu" was dann was ähnliches für cli ist
<uniCAT> unter Download. sehen kann ich noch.
<uniCAT> erste Befehl Zeile
<bekks> uniCAT: Und die Ausgabe ist dann welche?
<uniCAT> E: Ungültige Operation install-duc
<bekks> 14Ergo muss der Befehl wohl falsch sein.
<k1l> uniCAT: welches ubuntu ist das btw? bei 14.04 gibts das paket duc eh noch nicht.
<bekks> Zumal du ja weisst, wie man mit apt-get Software installiert.
<noseeder> :-) ich glaub ich hab den fehler im befehl von uniCAT :-D
<uniCAT> beta version? vielleicht 15.6
<k1l> uniCAT: was?
<uniCAT> btw=beta
<bekks> uniCAT: lsb_release -a in ein Pastebin.
<bekks> Sofort. Jetzt. Pronto. Haide haide.
<k1l> uniCAT: btw= by the way. also "nebenbei"
<uniCAT> ups. gnade vor recht, bitte!
<bekks> LAber nicht. Mach.
<uniCAT>  bekks NO LSB modules are available. ubuntu. 14.04.3. thrusty
<uniCAT> LSB?
<bekks> Glaub ich nicht. Du hast viel zu lange gebraucht, und die Ausgabe ist nicht die von lsb_release -a
<k1l> uniCAT: also gibts das program eh gar nicht für dich.
<k1l> uniCAT: nimm einfach "baobab" oder "ncdu"
<uniCAT> k1l, ja wohl, thx
<uniCAT> brauche ich unbedingt skype-installation, oder kann ich mich mit dem konto auf andere Weise verbinden?
<uniCAT> zB über Pidgen
<uniCAT> o.Ä.
<k1l> du brauchst skype dafür weil es prop. protokoll ist
<uniCAT> schad
<uniCAT> da muss ich SW, die von C für seine Partner paketiert wurde updaten, oder?
<bekks> Watt?
<uniCAT> sonst bekomme ich...
<ring0> uniCAT, https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/how-do-i-close-my-skype-account
<bekks> Ganze Sätze sollen ja helfen.
<k1l> uniCAT: schau im wiki nach wie man skype installiert. 
<uniCAT> ok. thx.
<uniCAT> bekks, nimm nicht persönlich :-)
<bekks> Selbst wenn ich wollte, ginge das nicht, weil ich deine Halbsätze nicht verstehe.
<uniCAT> bekks, anwendungen&aktualisierungen: andere SW: canonical partner, steht 1:1 das selber drin
<uniCAT> wollte wissen, ob dort sich die SW befindet
<bekks> Du hast etwas anderes gefragt gehabt.
<k1l> uniCAT: du redest wirr. woher sollen wir wissen was du mit "C" meinst?
<k1l> uniCAT: und lies am besten die wiki seite. da ist alles erklärt und verlinkt
<k1l> uniCAT: du musst langsam wirklich mal lernen dir die informationen im wiki zu besorgen.
<uniCAT> SW schon installiert . bin nicht so langsam wie gedacht. dank wiki. aber danke für den hinweis.
<k1l> uniCAT: weil du wieder ncihts gelesen hast sondern nur die befehle kopierst. so wirst du immer wieder dein system zerballern und nie was lernen.
<uniCAT> Bin schon wesentlich weiter. Vorsichtiger.
<k1l> und ich habe keinen bock dir in 30 jahren immernoch die einfachsten sachen zu erklären, die du mit einmal lesen hättest lernen können
<uniCAT> in 30 jahren wird linux entweder nicht mehe existieren, was ich nicht hoffe!!!!, oder es wird völlig support frei sein, meinst Du nicht?
<uniCAT> mehr
<bekks> Nicht, solange Du Linux nutzt.
<uniCAT> ;-)
<uniCAT> gut für Euch!!!
<bekks> Ganz im Gegenteil. In 30 Jahren werden wir Dir immer noch die einfachsten Dinge erklären müssen.
<uniCAT> bekks, lasse Dich überaschen! 30 Jahre ist verdammt viel Zeit.
<bekks> Du kommst hierseit Monaten immer wieder mit den selben Fragen her. Ich sehe da 0% Fortschritt. 
<k1l> uniCAT: in der zeit in der du hier sprüche klopfst hättest schonmal den artikel über skype und apt-get lesen können. 
<uniCAT> maßlose Übertreibung :-))
<uniCAT> ok. GN8. mache mich an die Lektüre ran.
<bekks> Du hast eine ziemlich verzerrte Selbstwahrnehmung. 
<bekks> Nunja.
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-13
<Windows98> hallo das ist die deutsche Linie?
<Windows98> hallo das ist der deutsche Sender
<NTQ> Hey, ich sehe gerade ihr schreibt über baobab, ncdu, gt5, duc usw. Kann eins dieser Tools eine schöne HTML-Ansicht generieren? stevieh hatte gestern auch keine Idee. Und am nächsten dran ist bisher gt5.
<stevieh> ja, schau dir mal duc an. Hat sash_ gestern noch ins rennen gebracht und das hat wohl nen cgi mode. Sieht sehr gut aus
<NTQ> Interessant
<NTQ> Bin gerade am raten wie das cgi-Interface funktioniert.
<qqqqq> Werden NTFS Partitionen unter Ubuntu 15.10 automatisch gemountet?
<_moep_> kommt drauf an, wenn du sie eingetragen hast, dann geht das
<_moep_> durch voodo weiß dein ubuntu aber nicht, was wie gemountet werden soll
<qqqqq> Nein, ich habe eine externe Festplatte mit NTFS welcher über einen IDE->USB Adapter angeschlossen ist. Aber ich sehe die Platte nicht im Dolphin.
<k1l> also bei kde weiß man nie ob es ein bug oder ein feature ist
<k1l> bei nautilus sollten die links in der leiste auftauchen und bei anklicken gemounted werden. 
<k1l> vorraussetzung ist aber auch, dass die platte und partitionen ok sind.
<qqqqq> Was ist der beste Befehl um anzuzeigen welche Dateisystem auf welcher Parition ist? sudo fdisk -l?
<k1l> ja
<qqqqq> OK
<k1l> wobei eigentlich blkid
<k1l> aber ich weiß gerade nicht ob das nur gemountete partitionen überprüft
<k1l> sudo blkid -o list 
<qqqqq> nur gemountete
<qqqqq> habe es gerade ausprobiert
<qqqqq> thx
<qqqqq> k1l, http://pastebin.com/Q7iyVcKD
<qqqqq> Das ist eine alte IDE Platte. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit die mehr anzuschliessen.
<k1l> immernoch die komische platte wo du nicht weißt was das ist?
<qqqqq> Ja
<k1l> dann mounte die mit mount halt händisch
<qqqqq> Problem ich habe schon 3 Platten platt gemacht. Habe stundenlang alle möglichen Passwörter ausprobiert.
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/
<k1l> ach die ist verschlüsselt?
<qqqqq> mount -t NTFS /dev/sdb5 Desktop/mount ???
<k1l> ja dann herzlichen glückwunsch, du hast deine daten wegverschlüsselt
<qqqqq> Könnte sein, dass die Partition mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt ist.
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt/
<qqqqq> unknown file system type NTFS?
<NTQ> qqqqq: Dann musst du ja zuerst die Partition mit Truecrypt öffnen, bevor du sie mountest.
<NTQ> Und dann kannst du da ja deine Passwörter ausprobieren. Wenn es falsch ist, passiert auch nichts.
<qqqqq> Habe alle passwörter durch.
<qqqqq> Kann ich die komplette Platte irgendwie mit dd komplett kopieren, inklusive aller Paritition etc auf eine SATA Platte?
<qqqqq> Damit ich dann davon booten kann
<k1l> qqqqq: das hat damit doch nichts zu tun. du kannst auch davon booten wenn dein gerät von usb booten kann
<qqqqq> Oder geht das nur partitionsweise?
<k1l> ich glaube aber eher, dass das gar nicht bootbar ist.
<qqqqq> k1l, nein geht nicht
<k1l> weil da mpsste ja was unverschlüsseltes sein was zuerst mal gebootet wird um das verschlüsselte zu entschlüsseln
<k1l> also würde ich eher mal überlegen was für ein setup das genau war
<qqqqq> k1l, habe ich schon probiert. Im BIOS gibt es zwei Listen included (in boot Reihenfolge) und excluded (dort taucht die IDE Platte über USB Adapter drin auf und lässt sich nicht in die Included verschieben)
<qqqqq> Es könnte sein, dass ich damals noch WIndows benutzt habe (siehe Paste) und die anderen Paritionen mit NTFS formatiert habe und auf jederf einen Truecrypt container angelegt.
<k1l> drück mal beim booten die taste für das "wovon booten" menü. da sollte das auftauchen
<qqqqq> Das scheint mir am wahrscheinlichsten. Deswegen versucht ich die Partitonen zu mounten um den Container öffnen zu können.
<k1l> dann mach es mit truecrypt
<qqqqq> k1l, ja, habe ich schon. Die externe Platte taucht nicht auf.
<k1l> artikel hab ich verlinkt
<qqqqq> Mach was genau?
<qqqqq> Link habe ich offen.
<NTQ> qqqqq: Du kannst mit dd die komplette Platte klonen, inklusive aller Partitionen.
<k1l> qqqqq: schau da rein wie man truecrypt partitionen mountet
<qqqqq> NTQ, muss die andere Platte dann genau so gross sein?
<NTQ> Ja, mindestens
<qqqqq> k1l, jo bin am gucken
<k1l> aber wenn du das pw nicht weißt hilft dir das auch nicht mehr
<qqqqq> k1l, ich denke das Passwort kenne ich. 
<qqqqq> k1l, aber auf der Wiki Seite sehe ich irgendwie keine Option zum mounten, oder bin ich blind. Dort ist beschrieben wie man verschlüsselte Partition erstellt 
<k1l> qqqqq: sorry hab schon alles zu, muss jetzt los
<qqqqq> OK
<qqqqq> np
<qqqqq> Besten Dank für die Hilfe.
<Kanthuser> Hallo
<Kanthuser> Bei mir sind alle Videos, egal ob VLC oder welcher player auch immer, durchgehend im Vordergrund. Weiß einer was das Problem ist?
<Kanthuser> "Always on Top" ist natürlich deaktiviert.
<uniCAT> Hi Supportler, für das LibreOffice-Paket: Java? oder reicht auch JRE?
<koegs> uniCAT: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/
<uniCAT> koegs, dort war ich bevor ich die Frage gestellt habe. Bei Voraussetzungen steht: Java ODER JRE. Ist JRE der Java gleichwertig?
<uniCAT> da redet man auch von OpenJDK
<Rochvellon> Solange du nicht in Java entwickeln willst, sollte es das JRE allemal tun
<uniCAT> Rochvellon, bin ich weit davon entfernt. Verstanden. :-)
<k0tze> Einen schönen guten Tag euch allen. Weiß jemand ob man unter Ubuntu nen Socks5 Server mit Login als Proxy einstellen kann? Unter Netzwerk->Netzwerk-Proxy kann man leider kein Login eintragen..
<ppq> am einfachsten ist das per SSH
<ppq> am server muss man nichts spezielles einrichten, am client ist es ein befehl
<ppq> oder, schlimmstenfalls, ein paar klicks in putty o.ä. wenns windows ist
<ppq> k0tze, ^
<k0tze> ne ich sitz ja an nem ubuntu system. versuchs grad mit proxychains damit wirds wohl möglich sein!?
<ppq> achso, hab falsch gelesen.
<k0tze> passiert :)
<k0tze> hmm wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man über proxychains nur einzelne programme aufrufen die dann den proxy verwenden. Ob man das auch irgendwie fürs komplette System anwenden kann weiß nicht zufällig jemand?
<maxcnc> guten Abend Frage findet locate auch dateien wie'.axpower'
<maxcnc> sie ist da aber ich finde sie nicht 
<ppq> ja
<ppq> führ mal ein "sudo updatedb" aus
<ppq> und probier es nochmal
<maxcnc> ppq:  sie müsste in ~/.axpower  sein sie wird geladen ich find sie leider nicht das ~/ ist doch das homeverzeichiss
<ppq> hast du den befehl ausgeführt?
<maxcnc> ja
<ppq> und "locate .axpower" gibt nichts aus?
<maxcnc> nein nix da
<maxcnc> wenn ich eine variable die in der datei steht mitels programm ändere wird sie beim neustart geladen also muss die da sien das python file in dem git source compile zeigt das sie in dem file ist da ist aber nichts 
<maxcnc> moment ich starte mal die runinplace was die anzeigt 
<maxcnc> das lädt auch die neugesetzte variable aus dme file also ist was da nur wo 
<maxcnc> self.fn = os.path.expanduser("~/.axpower")  wird ausgefürt 
<maxcnc> hab sie ls -al listet die datei 
<maxcnc> Danke
<Schlawiner> ppq: wir hatten gestern wegen der VirtualBox und den Gasterweiterungen gesprochen. Es gibt im Ubuntu Software Center 2 Möglichkeiten: "VirtualBox" alleine oder "VIrtualisierungslösungen für x86Rechner.." welches auch die VirtualBox enthält - als ich letzteres installierte (nur hier kann man gleichzeitig auch die Gasterweiterungen mit installieren) funktionierte es, ich konnte die 
<Schlawiner> Gasterweiterungen erfolgreich installieren. Danke nochmals für die Unterstützung
<ppq> Schlawiner, gut zu wissen, dann war wohl einfach deine alte ubuntu-installation zerschossen.
<red__> ich bekomme keine mobile breitbandverbindung  Huwei 173
<stevieh> soso
<stevieh> und was siehst du?
<red__> ich?
<jokrebel> vermutlich
<jokrebel> Und war wohl die Kurzform von "erzähl mehr über Dein System. Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop? Welche Fehlermeldung? Welche Hardware? und und und
<jokrebel> red__: 
<red__> lubuntu ,kein Mobiles breitband .Stick huwai 173.Läst sich über den NM einrichten aber nicht auswählen
<red__> Meldet sich beim Starten als CD oder Hdd
<jokrebel> Kannst Du "Läst sich über den NM einrichten aber nicht auswählen" etwas genauer beschreiben (ggf. mit Screenshots). Ich kann mir da jetzt nicht drunter vorstellen.
<ppq> red__, in dem fall könnte das hier interessant sein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_Modeswitch
<ppq> drei versionen des E173 werden von usb-modeswitch unterstützt
<ppq> deine ist wahrscheinlich dabei
<uniCAT> Hi, zitiere aus WiKi: Weiterhin sollte für eine besonders hohe Geschwindigkeitssteigerung folgende Option deaktiviert sein: "Extras -> Optionen -> LibreOffice -> Raster -> Am Raster fangen"
<uniCAT> Es gibt diesen Pfad nicht, oder?
<uniCAT> LibbreOffice Version: Version: 4.2.8.2
<bekks> Aus welchem Artikel zitierst du?
<uniCAT> Erbitte Hilfe, sonst kann ich nicht mit LO rakettenhaft durchstarten!
<uniCAT> Quelle:
<uniCAT> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Installation/
<uniCAT> Unterkapitel: Programm beschleunigen
<bekks> Verlink doch einfach den Absatz, anstatt hier zu texten. :P
<uniCAT> wie geht das?
<uniCAT> mache ich demnächst gerne für Euch!
<bekks> Da es im Inhaltsverzeichnis einen Link zu den Kapitel gibt - könnte man auch genau den Link posten.
<uniCAT> bekks, schon wieder was gelernt, danke
<uniCAT> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Installation/#Programm-beschleunigen
<uniCAT> über Inhaltsverzeichnis
<uniCAT> bekks, wie überprüfe ich im Terminal, ob ein bestimmtes Paket, z.B. libreoffice-gtk schon installiert ist oder nicht?
<k1l_> uniCAT: apt-cache policy paket
<k1l_> du willst dir wirklich die apt seiten im wiki durhclesen. und mit durchlesen meine ich nicht nur überfliegen und nach den kommandos suchen
<uniCAT> k1l_, mache ich. bin aber bis dieser Seite noch nicht vorgestoßen.
<uniCAT> aber danke vielmals :-)
<Barahir_> der thunderbird.. http://i.imgur.com/Vi1Xe3Z.png
<k1l_> das lohnt sich doch
<Barahir_> ist wohl eine besondere art zu sagen: "raeum mal auf"
<ppq> lol
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-14
<t1> Hat jemand häufiger werdende Datentransfers Richtung daisy.ubuntu.com bemerkt ?
<koegs> t1: daisy ist afaik der server wo die Fehlerberichte hingeschickt werden
<t1> Soweit, so gut, aber seit ein paar Tagen werden jeden Morgen ca. 400 MB dorthin übertragen. Es gibt tasächlich einen chrash report, der so groß ist, aber irgendwann muss doch auch mal gut sein ?
<koegs> vielleicht wird der versand nie bestätigt und deswegen immer wieder probiert
<koegs> falls man die Berichte nicht möchte, kann man auch whoopsie deaktivieren oder deinstallieren
<koegs> ja, gern geschehen...
<t1> koegs: Sorry für die abrupte Unterbrechung O:-)
<t1> Es hört sich tatsächlich an nach nie bestätigt und deswegen immer wieder probiert
<t1> Ich wäre ja schon dankbar für den Hauch einer Fehlermeldung :'(
<t1> Also, wenn noch jemand sich fragt, was ich meine: Hat jemand häufiger werdende Datentransfers Richtung daisy.ubuntu.com bemerkt ?
<t1> Wann ist denn eine Löschung der Dateien in /var/crash/ vorgesehen ?
<qqqqq> Kann mir jemand mit einem Password Reset in einer encrypted LVM helfen?
<qqqqq> Ich habe das installierte System gemounted unter /volume des USB sticks
<qqqqq> aber ich kann keinen chroot hinein machen
<ppq> alle erforderlichen schritte durchgeführt?
<ppq> also /sys, /proc und /dev gemountet?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/#Einrichtung
<qqqqq> volume ubuntu found
<qqqqq> dannvgchange -ay
<qqqqq> dann mount /dev/ubuntu/root /volume
<qqqqq> cd /volume
<qqqqq> mit ls sehe ich das system
<qqqqq> aber ein sudo chroot /volume lässt mich im usb stick system
<ppq> hast du nun /sys, /proc und /dev gemountet oder nicht?
<qqqqq> pppq, muss ich das für einen simplen wechsel ins /home ?
<ppq> und /boot natürlich
<qqqqq> nein habe ich nich
<qqqqq> ich will nur das Password wechseln vom user im installierten system. dazu wirklich alles mounten?
<ppq> das ist voraussetzung für das chrooten, zumindest wenn du dadrin dinge ausführen willst, wovon ich stark ausgehe (wozu sonst chroot)
<qqqqq> habe alles mit for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done  eingebunden. Es kam kein Fehler
<qqqqq> kann trotzdem nicht in das System wechseln
<qqqqq> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash 
<qqqqq> wenn ich danach ein cd home mache ist home leer
<ppq> qqqqq, vielleicht weil du in /root bist? pwd
<qqqqq> wenn ich ein cd /volume && ls mache sehe ich das komplette dateisystem dort
<qqqqq> ein cd home && ls ergibt dann aber keinen Output
<qqqqq> es müssten ja meine user vom installierten system zu sehen sein.
<qqqqq> habe gerade einen reboot gemacht und fange nochmal an
<ppq> du hast die /-partition in /volume gemountet und nach /mnt chrootet? wieso das?
<ppq> wenn du nach /mnt chrootest sollte die rootpartition schon auch da gemountet sein
<qqqqq> das was ich entschlüsseln will finde ich doch am besten mit fdisk -l oder?
<ppq> ?
<ppq> entschlüsselt hast du doch längst
<ppq> sonst hätten die LVM befehle nicht funktioniert
<ppq> lsblk
<ppq> damit kannst du dir plattenstrukturen anzeigen lassen
<qqqqq> Jetzt komme ich gar nicht mehr so weit. Was habe ich nun falsch gemacht. Ich mache:
<qqqqq> sudo luksOpen /dev/sda2 mnt
<qqqqq> Dann gebe ich das Password ein. Kein Fehler. Dann:
<qqqqq> unknown file system type LVM2_member
<ppq> qqqqq, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager/#Logical-Volume-Management-manuell-starten
<ppq> nach dem entschlüsseln musst du den LVM kram erstmal hochfahren
<qqqqq> Ich denke ich hatte vgchange -a y vergessen. Bin gerade am neustarten
<qqqqq> Ich bekomme nach einem "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 mnt" kein key slot 0 unlocked. Command successful.
<qqqqq> EInfach nur den nächsten Prompt
<qqqqq> Wie kann man sich die decrypted volumes nun anzeigen lassen? also root, home, etc
<LetoThe2nd> qqqqq: ich hab leider keine zeit dich da an die hand zu nehmen. ganz wichtig: schau dir den zusammenhand zwischen /dev/mapper/* und /dev/sd* auf deinem system an. dir fehlen da wohl ein paar devices in der geistigen rechnung
<LetoThe2nd> qqqqq: siehe auch fdisk -l und blkid
<LetoThe2nd> viel erfolg!
<qqqqq> LetoThe2nd: Mit blkid sehe ich den Pfad sda2/mnt/ubuntu-home, root und swap
<qqqqq> die Frage ist muss ich nun /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root oder /dev/ubuntu-root nach /mnt mounten?
<LetoThe2nd> qqqqq: vermutlich ja, probiers aus.
<qqqqq> Die Wiki Anleitung folgt Partitionen nicht LVMs
<LetoThe2nd> qqqqq: das ist dann deine notwenidge eigene transferlesitung
<LetoThe2nd> sorry, bin wieder arbeiten.
<qqqqq> OK, danke für den Tipp.
<qqqqq> Ist es möglich mal eine Hardware Frage zu stellen oder werde ich dann gleich rausgeschmissen?
<ppq> nebenan im offtopic channel gerne ;)
<qqqqq> Suche einen channel für Deutsch, da es Kauf betrifft.
<ppq> jo, der ist deutsch
<qqqqq> Wie schwer ist es eine RAM disk anzulegen wenn man massig RAM hat? Für Torrent downloads z.B.
<qqqqq> Habs gefunden: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RAM-Disk_erstellen/
<leszek> qqqqq: /tmp is seit einigen versionen standardmäßig als tmpfs gemountet, sprich "ramdisk". Ich nutze das für solche Dateien
<qqqqq> leszek: Cool, aber wie kannst Du die Grösse anpassen?
<leszek> qqqqq: für /tmp würde ich das nicht machen
<leszek> qqqqq: aber grundsätzlich so wie es dort steht im wiki was den fstab eintrag angeht
<qqqqq> Dort sind 3 verschiedene Wege beschrieben, eine RAM Disk anzulegen, aber es werden nicht die Vor- und Nachteile gegenübergestellt.
<leszek> sorry tmpfs sprich die erste methode. Ich dachte ich hatte tmpfs schon erwähnt :)
<leszek> hab ich auch xD
<qqqqq> Kann man da eigentlich auch Programme reininstallieren? Spiele müssten dann doch sau schnell laufen.
<qqqqq> Bin kein Spieler, aber nur so ein Gedanke.
<leszek> qqqqq: naja. Ne so richtig praktikabel ist das nicht. Eine Investition, falls noch nicht geschehen, in eine SSD ist da sinnvoller
<qqqqq> Ja, habe ich auch.
<qqqqq> Ich musste heute meine LVM mit einem Livestick entschlüsseln und konnte dann über chroot mein Passwort zurücksetzen.
<qqqqq> Jetzt konnte ich mich wieder einloggen, aber nun kommt ständig die Fehlermeldung, dass mein Passwort nicht mit dem des Keyringes übereinstimmt. Wie kann ich das lösen?
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-15
<Clam> Clammy
<LupusE> hi
<David1977> Ho
<dreamon_> Auf welche art könnte ich von Ubuntu aus mit einem Handy kommunizieren. Art Messenger oder um z.B. um aktuelle Werte von Heizung zu übertragen? Übers Internet klar. Gibt es eine App für sowas?In der Art unter ubuntu , "sendetohandy "Beispieltext" der dann am Handy als Nachricht ankommt?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: stichworte zum basteln: MQTT, IOT, M2M :)
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: dazu natürlich jedes beliebige sms-gateway, z.b. twilio
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Wenn dann übers Internet. Verschlüsselung nicht unbedingt erforderlich. SMS kostet etwas, muß nicht sein.
<David1977> Oha...da gibt es millionen Möglichkeiten. Eine ist auch Homematic, wenn ich es richtig habe
<dreamon> Bin überrascht da es schon was gibt. :)
<David1977> Wäre dann aber auch eher in die Richtung "Hausautomation" und nicht OS spezifisch
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: dann siehe mein erster satz.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Danke. Wieder ein neuer Dschungel. (hast du selbst schon etwas in der Richtung gemacht?)
<LetoThe2nd> David1977: ohne specs wie 1) mit externem anbieter oder ohne 2) mit server oder ohne 3) schon was da, oder gar nix machts wenig sinn spezifische produkte zu nennen
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: 40h-50h die woche. grob.
<David1977> LetoThe2nd: kennst du homematic?
<LetoThe2nd> David1977: in gewissen grenzen.
<David1977> ok
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Achje. Dann hast du ja einen Adlerblick für dieses Thema. Dürfte ich mir den Kurz ausleihen? Da ich ja nicht zu tief einsteigen will und nur etwas Text übertragen will. Im Moment nur in eine Richtung. Mit welchem von den 3 komme ich am schnellsten ans Ziel?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: schon allein die frage "mit welchem von den dreien" zeigt, dass du nicht mal geschaut hast was die dinge bedeuten. und da du kein geld ausgeben willst, fallen so gut wie alle mal-eben-schnell lösungen weg
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: abgesehen davon sollte die zeitaussage ein hinweis sein dass ich das beruflich mache - und firmenknowhow kann ich hier nicht mal eben verschenken. tips, ja. lösungen, nein.
<LetoThe2nd> und da due eben noch nicht mal die trivialsten specs 1-3 (siehe oben) definiert hast, sind die tips natürlich auch äusserst oberflächlich
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ich will keine Lösung. Ich will ein paar Daten zum Handy übertragen. Klar kostenlos. Ist ein Hobbyprojekt. 
<David1977> Sind die Daten denn schon auf dem Ubuntu rechner?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: ok, soll ich mich dann nochmal wiederholen?
<David1977> Also der Rechner liest die Werte der Heizung schon aus?
<dreamon> Genau.. ist ein kleiner Ubuntu Webserver.. den ich bisher immer über Webbrowser abrufe. Nur wenn halt etwas interessantes Passiert. Frost, Heizung steht, oder Alarm .. whatever möchte ich am Handy das erfahren.
<koegs> lass ihn halt ne email schicken -.-
<David1977> ^^
<David1977> ganz genau
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: wie gesagt, specs 1-3
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: tl;dr :P
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: genau wie dreamon :-P
<dreamon> koegs, hmm.. würde das schon gern übersichtlicher gestalten wollen. Wo quasi nur nachrichten auflaufen die ich geschickt habe. Wie bei einem Messenger. Beide Richtungen, soll dann schon irgendwann möglich sein.
<dreamon> Steuern tu ich die Anlage über Webbrowser, das hab ich soweit im Griff
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, 1) Nein 2) Server ist der Lokale PCs der die Daten erfaßt. (Ist über dyndns erreichbar) 3) Was soll da sein? Server und Handy.  
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: MQTT über mosquitto auf dem server, ne minimal-app kannst aus den eclipse-paho demos entweder schnell zusammenbasteln oder z.b. mymqtt verwenden.
<LetoThe2nd> mymqtt natürlich respektive jedes beliebige vergleibare teil. einfach mal im app store schauen.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, VIELEN DANK! Ich plane mal ein paar Wochenenden ein. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: viel spass. guckst du, wenn man sinnvolle vorgaben macht kriegt man auch sinnvolle antworten. warum das nur so schwer ist.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten gebe ich mein Bestes. (Glaube mir.)
<LupusE> meint ihr nicht, dass das xamp protokoll es auch leisten würde? ich denke mqtt ist da ein wneig oversized.
<LupusE> err, xmpp, nicht xamp
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: geht sicher auch
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: ich hab nur was genannt von dem ich weiss dass ich mal nen einfachen testcase in ~6h hingekriegt hab.
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: man kann auch die paylod in der mail encodieren und nen spezifischen client basteln, man kann über irc gehen, oder nodejs + ne einfache sockets app... alles möglich
<LupusE> ich dachte an eine einfache loesung. gerade in hinbick auf rapid development. wnen man erfahrungne mit mqtt hat ist es sicher elegant, aber nur dafür zu lenrne find eich zu speziell. das war mein naliegen.
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: jemand der noch nen xmpp tunnel gebaut hat ist damit auchnicht besser dran
<LetoThe2nd> ne alternative wäre auch wenn der webserver eh schon da ist, den um ein halbwegs sauberes api zu ergänzen und dann nur ne app schnitzen die das über http zieht
<LetoThe2nd> wenns nicht geheim ist kann man bei mqtt auch einen der öffentlichen server verwenden, das reduziert die arbeit nochmal...
<Moonchild> Hallo
<Moonchild> Kann mir jemand bei der installation von ubuntu 14.04.2 auf powermac quad helfen
<Moonchild> Jedesmal nach der soweit automatischen installation über desktop mit at radeon hd 6570
<Moonchild> Wird beim booten bleibt der rechner gleich am anfang stehen
<Moonchild> Loading bootstrap....
<Moonchild> Und es wiederholt sich immer
<Approach> Ich habe apache2.4 am laufen, darunter sind mehrere virtualhost je datei gesplittet, problem nur das bei einer bestimmten domain ein redirect auf eine andere domain durchgeführt wird
<Approach> die subdomain habe ich nirgendwo eingerichtet
<Approach> habe mit find danach gesucht...
<Approach> aber nichts gefunden 
<Approach> irgendwie merke ich das man apache schlecht debugen kann :-/
<Moonchild> Aha
<Approach> ahh liegt wohl irgendwo am netzwerk
<ghostcube> Approach: redirect per .htaccess? per index.html? da gibts ja en paar möglichkeiten
<ghostcube> alle gecheckt?
<ghostcube> ausserdem is das eigentlich jetzt nich ubuntu spezifisch
<Approach> ghostcube: DNS Server ist blöd/schuld...
<Approach> ja das stimmt
<Moonchild> Hallo
<Moonchild> Powerpc g5 quad installation
<Moonchild> Kann mir wer helfen.
<leszek> Moonchild: was allgemeines zur Installation oder etwas spezielles wegen der Hardware ?
<leszek> Sprich stell einfach deine konkrete Frage :)
<Moonchild> leszek:ich wein nich wieso ubuntu 14.04.2 nach der desktop installation auf eine blanke festplatte bootet aber bei loading bootstrap hängen bleibt
<Moonchild> Also ich kann auswählen mit l oder x was ich starten will
<Moonchild> Mac os oder linux
<leszek> Moonchild: es sagt mir jetzt nicht, aber hast du ohne quiet und splash als parameter gebootet um einen detaillierten Bootoutput zu haben ?
<Moonchild> Aber dann bleibt der bootstrap hängen
<leszek> wenn das überhaupt geht dort parameter einzustellen. Ich weiß auch nicht was da als bootloader verwendet wird
<Moonchild> Ja
<leszek> grub wirds wohl nicht sein
<Moonchild> Mhmmmm
<Moonchild> Man sollte meinen das es einfach wäre
<Moonchild> Jetzt weis ich warum linux fast keiner benutzt
<Moonchild> Man muss profi sein um nur das betriebssystem zu inatallieren
<k1l> welches apple ding ist das denn ganz genau?
<Moonchild> Powermac g5 quad
<koegs> bedanke dich bei apple und wetter nicht gegen "linux" -.-
<leszek> Moonchild: naja du versuchst es auf exotischer Hardware sagen wir mal so. Profi muss man nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn man einmal ein OS installiert hat kann man das auch installieren
<k1l> Moonchild: das hat funktioniert? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274612
<k1l> Moonchild: und sei dir bewusst, dass du hier gerade das klichee der apple nutzer bestätigst :X
<LetoThe2nd> Moonchild: als jemand der linux ne weile auf nem apple und auch sonst auf so gut wie allem wos geht, kann ich dir versichern: die probleme werden alle 100% gewollt von apple verursacht, damit man ja bloss nicht deren plattform verlässt.
<LetoThe2nd> Moonchild: das gepaart mit alter, exotisch-architektureller hardware ist natürlich grauslig. aber mei....
<LetoThe2nd> Moonchild: und nein, das ist kein sinnloses apple-bashing. die machen auch gute hardware.
<leszek> Zudem sollte man bedenken soweit ich weiß gibts keine gute Unterstützung für Apple Power PC Hardware seitens Ubuntu. Ich weiß das Lubuntu da ein Projekt hat mit einigen die G3s sogar damit ans laufen bringen, aber die Bugs die immer wieder Architektur bedingt auftreten sind zahlreich
<LetoThe2nd> ppc ist einfach tot, im nicht-embedded sektor. traurig, aber fakt.
<leszek> mit anderen Worten das OSX was auf den Geräten ausgeliefert wird läuft im Endeffekt wohl meist besser
<Moonchild>  K1l: ja genau das habe ich installieren versucht, bin mit der cd zum desktop gekommen und habe von der grafikoberfläche mit dem installer installiert auf eine 250 gb festplatte. Original nom powermac g5
<Moonchild> Letothe2nd: also die kist wirs schon seit jahren nicht mehr unterstützt von apple. Wie soll da apple einfluss haben das bei dem alten computer etwas zu verhindern.
<k1l> weil es damals schon eingebaut wurde.
<Moonchild> Aso
<k1l> Moonchild: aber wo genau hakt es denn bei der anleitung?
<k1l> welche befehl klappt nicht? welcher schritt?
<Moonchild> Deswegen gibt es ja die rom knacker
<k1l> der user da behauptet es würde so exact funktionieren.
<Moonchild> Nach der platteninstallation bootet die festplatte und bleibt hängen loading first second bootstrap
<k1l> hast du den bootparameter geändert?
<Moonchild> Nene
<Moonchild> Alles automatisch vmachen lassen
<Moonchild> Von dem ubuntu installer
<k1l> also hast du nicht das howto befolgt. klar, dann klappts auch nicht
<Moonchild> Oder lubuntu
<Moonchild> Ist ja fast gleich
<k1l> Moonchild: "mach es wie das howto, das klappt"  "ich habe es anders gemacht als das howto und es klappt nicht"
<Moonchild> Wie howto
<k1l> Moonchild: willst du micht verarschen?
<Moonchild> Wieso
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274612    <<<------
<k1l> lesen, und abarbeiten
<Moonchild> Ich kann ja nach der installation nix mehr eingeben
<Moonchild> Weil die,platte mit der meldung hängen bleibt
<Moonchild> Es wird gleich automatich versucht ubuntu zu laden
<Moonchild> Und der bootstrap blockiert die tastatur
<Moonchild> Ich kann dann nix mehr abarbeiten
<qqqqq> Könnte mir bitte jemand zum Wiki geben in dem erklärt ist wie ich Dienste automatisch starten lasse und es auch wieder deaktivieren kann? Ich habe nur diesen Link gefunden, welches es aber nicht erklärt. Konkret möchte ich, dass apache2 und mysql nicht bei jedem Hochfahren des PCs gestartet werden, sondern ich möchte, diese manuell bei Bedarf starten.
<David1977> qqqqq: vielleicht das hier? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste/
<qqqqq> Die beiden Dienste laufen noch über SysVinit. Hier habe ich die Lösung gefunden: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SysVinit/
<Matze202> Hiho @all,
<Matze202> ich habe mehrere Arbeitsflächen im Ubuntu 15.10 (KDE) eingerichtet und würde dies gern so verwalten, dass erstens nach einen Rechnerstart alle Fenster in den entsprechenden Arbeitsflächen automatisch wieder geöffnet werden und zusätzlich möchte ich verwalten, in welcher Arbeitsfläche ein Programm nur starten darf. Hat jemand bitte einen Tip, wie man dies verwirklichen kann?
<nagetier> Matze202, das sollte es erreichen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KWin/Fensterregeln/
<Matze202> danke dir ;) ich lese mir das mal durch ;)
<nagetier> Matze202, um die Programme automatisch zu starten suche mal nach etwas wie "autostart"
<Matze202> meinst du ein Tool namens Autostart oder Programme die Autostart besitzen und sich selbst dann ausführen?
<nagetier> Matze202, "nur starten darf" wird in den Fensterregeln mit "erzwingen" umgesetzt
<nagetier> Matze202, so etwas - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/#Kubuntu-KDE
<nagetier> aber auch da gibt es mal wieder mehr als nur eine Möglichkeit
<Matze202> Danke dir auch dafür ;)
<Matze202> Irgendwie kommen mir die von Ubuntu mitgebrachten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten leider etwas sehr schmal gehalten vor.
<Matze202> Denn ein anderes Problem was mich nun noch bewegt ist, wenn ich meinen Rechnet aus dem Ruhemodus raus hole, passiert es oft, dass der Wlan-Treiber nicht mehr aktiviert ist.
<Matze202> Gelesen habe ich, dass man dies nur durch einen Neustart beheben könnte oder gibts eine Möglichkeit, den Treiber der noch schläft komplett zu deaktivieren und wieder zu aktivieren ohne den ganzen Rechner neu starten zu müssen?
<nagetier> Matze202, schau mal ob dir das hilft - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule/#Befehle-fuer-Module
<nagetier> oft ist das ein Problem der Treiber, und nicht vom OS
<nagetier> Matze202, du könntest auch mal herausfinden, ob dein genutztes Modul Optionen anbietet, die du dann in /etc/modprobe.conf  verankern könntest. Informationen dazu findest du oft auch auf deinem eigenen System, suche einfach mal auf dem Datenträger nach dem entsprechenden Modulnamen
<nagetier> Matze202, oder Frage hier spezieller nach, nenne dazu die genaue Hardware, lspci spuckt das aus
<Matze202> ok thx, ich schau mal kurz was nach, das modulinfo muss ich erstmal noch installeren um das oben genannte abzuprüfen
<Matze202> Hier ist aber dennoch mal der Wlan Eintrag bei "ispci":
<Matze202> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
<Matze202> oder soll ich alle Eintragungen schicken?
<nagetier> nein, das reicht aus
<qqqqq> Gibt es einen Befehl mit dem man die komplette historie des derzeitiges Terminal Fensters löschen kann? Mit "clear" kann man ja den Terminal säubern, aber der Scrollbalken des Terminals ist noch da. Wenn ich rauf scrolle, sehe ich wieder alles. Ich will das alles in dem Terminal gelöscht wird und somit auch der Scrollbalken weg ist. Ich hatte mir vor Jahren mal ein Linuxvideo angeschaut und da ging es mit "reset". "reset" funktio
<nagetier> qqqqq, den Inhalt von ~/.bash_history löschen
<qqqqq> nagetier: einen Befehl gibt es nicht?
<bunyip> qqqqq: cat /dev/null > .bash_history
<stevieh> qqqqq: reset
<nagetier> ah
<bunyip> ups.terminal, dachte den inhalt von der .bash_history :) man sollte doch alles lesen
<Matze202> @nagetier hast du bitte noch einen Tip, wie ich herausfinde wie der Modulname heißt, der sich um den Wlan-Treiber oder meintest du den Name des Wlan-Treibers?
<qqqqq> stevieh: reset geht eben nicht, schrieb ich ja
<qqqqq> bunyip: danke
<stevieh> reset geht bei mir 1a
<stevieh> gerade nochmal probiert. Aber die bash history löscht es nicht, aber den buffer.
<nagetier> Matze202, lspci -k
<Matze202> da bringt der mir jetzt folgendes beim Wlan:
<Matze202> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
<Matze202> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260
<Matze202> 	Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<Matze202> Da suche ich dann nach dem "iwlwifi"?
<_moep_> hast du die firmware installiert?
<nagetier> Matze202, ja, suche auf deinem System nach manuals dazu, oder nimm die Info und gehe ins Netz
<nagetier> _moep_, funktioniert ja ansonsten
<_moep_> aso
<nagetier> _moep_, Probleme mit dem Ruhezustand, die funktioniert nachdem nicht mehr.. wenn ich das richtig verstand
<Matze202> also es ist ungefähr bei jedem 5.-10. mal aus dem Ruhestand aufwecken, dann ist das Wlan nicht mehr verfügbar.
<Matze202> Flugmodus und Funknetzwerke aus und wieder anschalten brachte leider auch nichts
<nagetier> Matze202, versuche dann das iwlwifi Modul neu zu laden
<Matze202> wie mach ich das?
<Matze202> ich weiß nicht mal wo das liegt
<Matze202> über "find iwlwifi" hab ich schon gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden
<qqqqq> Gibt es einen Befehl mit dem man alle installierten Pakete überprüfen kann, ob sie mit dem Originalschlüssel signiert wurden?
<stevieh> Matze202: für rrmod iwlwifi muss du nicht wissen, wo es liegt.
<stevieh> aber ich vermute, du wirst das erst entladen können, wenn das netzwerk gestoppt ist
<Matze202> ok thx, probier ich mal ;)
<nagetier> Matze202, steht alles auf der verlinkten Seite - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule/
<nagetier> Matze202, oder verwende mal selber deine Suchmaschine :)
<nagetier> Matze202, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt
<Matze202> ahhh, thx, das modinfo hatte ich ausversehen zum anfang als modulinfo versucht und dann als mir dieser Fehler auffiehl noch mit den falschen Daten, was leider kein Modulname ist, jetzt hab ichs ;) thx ;)
<nagetier> Matze202, modinfo wird dir aber nicht das Modul laden/entladen
<Matze202> jupp, aber ich weiß damit wenigstens erstmal wo das Modul liegt ;)
<nagetier> Matze202, ok
<Matze202> das andere such ich dann noch und nach dem /etc/modprobe.conf hab ich schon geschaut, die Datei gibts bei mir noch nicht, sondern nur einen Ordner /etc/modprobe.d
<Matze202> soll ich da in dem Ordner etwas rein schreiben oder die Datei anlegen?
<nagetier> Matze202, joa, passt.. schreib es in den Ordner, schau wie das gemacht werden muss, oder lege /etc/modprobe.conf an
<Matze202> ahh ok, du bist echt klasse, hast immer sehr schnell gute weiterhelfende Tips auf Lager ;)
<Matze202> Danke auf jedenfall für alles ;)
<nagetier> Matze202, die Datei bringt dir aber nur etwas, wenn du die passenden Optionen, falls es denn welche gibt, findest
<nagetier> Matze202, :) Bitte
<nagetier> da bin ich raus, habe keine Ahnung von dem Modul, und das, was ich erlesen könnte, kannst du auch ;)
<Matze202> jupp, ich google dann mal bissel, aber du hast mir schon sehr sehr weiter geholfen ;)
<Matze202> Jupp jupp, schönen Tag noch ;)
<nagetier> auch so
<stevieh> Matze202: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004690 guggstu hier und machst es so
<Matze202> ahhh danke dir auch @stevieh ;)
<nagetier> stevieh, ui, schön
<stevieh> alles andere wird eh nicht helfen, wenn es "im Normalfall" geht
<nagetier> stevieh, es hätte Optionen dazu geben "können", und rmmod und modprobe händisch hätte geholfen, aber so ist es praktischer :)
<stevieh> optionen, die verhindern, dass es bei jedem 5 resume abkackt? :-) na, wenn du meinst :-)
<nagetier> dann nim rmmod und modprobe
<nagetier> m
<nagetier> stevieh, aber da hast schon recht
<nagetier> die Information kam allerdings auch recht spät :)
<stevieh> und rmmod und modprobe ist genau das, was die pm-utils an der stelle machen, aber: zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.
<Matze202> danke @stevieh ;) ich schau mir das sowie das alles was nagetier zu den Arbeitsplätzen mir als Links geliefert hat heute noch in Ruhe an. ;)
<nagetier> Matze202, reicht eigentlich schon aus wenn du das machst, was von stevieh verlinkt wurde.. Rest ist obligatorisch
<nagetier> oder eher nicht
<Matze202> jupp zu dem Treiberproblem, aber das hatte ja nichts mit den Arbeitsplätzen zu tun, weil ich möchte mir halt jeder der Browser die ich verwende, auf mind. 1 bis max. 3 Arbeitsplatzen verwenden können, dass die einzelnen nicht zu überladen werden.
<nagetier> Matze202, stimmt, da war ja noch etwas ;)
<nagetier> da bist unter KDE eigentlich genau richtig
<Matze202> denke ich auch ;)
<Matze202> konnte man nicht irgendwie vom KDE parallel auf Gnome und andere Benutzeroberflächen hin und her wechseln?
<Matze202> danach hab ich auch schon mehrfach gesucht aber noch nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe gefunden, das mir leider nix brauchbares angeboten wurde
<Matze202> Ich nochmal zu dem Problem der Programme die beim Systemstart mitgestartet werden sollen:
<Matze202> Wie vorhin schon beschrieben, finde ich meine Einstellungen der Systemeinstellungen sehr schlank, wo ich z.B. das "Starten und Beenden" nicht finde. Aber ich finde auch keine Möglichkeit zwischen einfache und erweiterte Einstellungen zu wechseln, was eventuell ein verstecken einzelner Einstellungsmöglichkeiten begründen würde.
<Matze202> Oder ist das unter Ubtunu 15.10 ausgelagert wurden? 
<Matze202> von der Liste finde ich leider gerade mal ca. 50%: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE-Systemeinstellungen/ ;(
<qqqqq> Weiss jemand wie man php 7 neben php5 auf Ubuntu installieren kann?
<k1l_> mit nem ppa
<qqqqq> k1l_: Ich habe diese Anleitung gefunden, aber wer ist ondrej? http://tecadmin.net/install-php-7-on-ubuntu/
<qqqqq> Kann man dem trauen?
<qqqqq> Leider steht bei dem Artikel nicht, ob php7 php5 dann rauskickt.
<k1l_> ob du ihm vertraust ist deine sache
<k1l_> es installiert zusätzliche pakete.
<qqqqq> k1l_: Dass ich ihm vertrauen muss ist nicht der Rede wert. Eher selbstverständlich. Aber kann man das? Ist das eine bekanntes Repository bzw. bekannter Maintainer?
<jokrebel> qqqqq: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej ob man ihm deshalb vertrauen kann muss man selbst entscheiden.
<qqqqq> jokrebel: danke
<qqqqq> jokrebel: Offiziell wird php7 dann aber wohl mit 16.06 ausgerollt, oder?
<qqqqq> 16.04
<jokrebel> kein Ahunung
<qqqqq> OK
<Matze202> qqqqq hier noch ein Link, der zu mindestens ganz gut diskutiert wurde: https://gist.github.com/tronsha/b471dd6d73dc8ebae242
<Matze202> wie vertrauenswürdig der ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht
<phychorabbit> hi kann mir wer helfen hab probleme mit den packet verwalter
<phychorabbit> wolte gnuradio installiren
<deem> phychorabbit: welche fehlermeldung bekommst du denn?
<phychorabbit> mom
<deem> wenn es mehr als 3 zeilen sind, dann pack das bitte in einen pastebin. zb pastebin.com
<phychorabbit> Entpacken von libgnuradio-iqbalance (0.37.2-myriadrf2~wily) ...
<phychorabbit> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Archivs /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnuradio-iqbalance_0.37.2-myriadrf2~wily_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<phychorabbit>  Versuch, »/usr/share/gnuradio/grc/blocks/iqbalance_optimize_c.xml« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket gr-iqbal 0.37.2-2 ist
<phychorabbit> dpkg-deb: Fehler: Unterprozess einfügen wurde durch Signal (Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)) getötet
<phychorabbit> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<phychorabbit>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnuradio-iqbalance_0.37.2-myriadrf2~wily_amd64.deb
<phychorabbit> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<phychorabbit> packet maneger apt-get macht nix mehr
<deem> gut, dass ich das mit dem pastebin erwähnt hab...
<phychorabbit> apt-get -f install brichtab
<qqqqq> Matze202: Danke
<phychorabbit> sorry
<phychorabbit> wo kann ich posten
<deem> pastebin.com
<phychorabbit> k
<phychorabbit> mom
<qqqqq> Ich habe gerade meine mysql datadir Pfad nach /home/ich/Database/mysql/ verschoben und wollte mysql neu starten, aber nun kommt ein socket Fehler? Wie muss ich die Berechtigungen setzen damit mysql der Owner ist? Database ist ja ein subfolder, aber ich möchte nicht, dass alle Welt Zugriff auf /home/ich/ hat
<phychorabbit> http://pastebin.com/uEryPq05
<deem> phychorabbit: wieso installierst du das paket aus einem ppa, wenn es doch in den quellen vorhanden ist?
<phychorabbit> weil es sich aus denn quwellen  nicht installiren lässt
<qqqqq> chown -R mysql:mysql /home/ich/Database/mysql && chmod -R +755 /home/ich/Database/mysql funzt nicht. Immer noch socket Fehler.
<deem> und aus dem ppa auch nicht, wie es aussieht
<phychorabbit> hat ich auch das prob mit sei der abhänigkeit  zu libgnuradio-iqbalance
<phychorabbit> ist alles fratze
<deem> pack mal ein "apt-cache policy gr-iqbal" in ein pastebin, bitte
<phychorabbit> apt-get -f install funst nicht
<phychorabbit> k
<phychorabbit> http://pastebin.com/zFspMCNy
<phychorabbit> Versuch, »/usr/share/gnuradio/grc/blocks/iqbalance_optimize_c.xml« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket gr-iqbal 0.37.2-2 ist
<phychorabbit> http://pastebin.com/1Yk0jJa0
<phychorabbit> http://pastebin.com/7AstEyCS
<phychorabbit> häng hir echt fest
<phychorabbit> hoffe kanst mir helfen
<phychorabbit> hab auch schon das packet aus archiv gelöscht dammit er es neu runter lädt 
<phychorabbit> läde neu runter aber selbe problem
<deem> phychorabbit: mach mal ein "sudo apt-get purge gr-iqbal && sudo apt-get install -f" und pack das auch mal in ein pastebin
<phychorabbit> k
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Zeig mal ein "sudo apt uodate && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<phychorabbit> jo mom
<phychorabbit> http://pastebin.com/AWVzyDJg
<deem> phychorabbit: da fehlt ja die hälfte
<jokrebel> vor das apt-get purge hätte eventuell auch ein sudo gehört falls das als user durchgeführt wurde
<phychorabbit> bin root
<jokrebel> wie und warum?
<qqqqq> I just changed the path of the datadir of my mysql installation to: /home/ich/Database/mysql/ and then tried to restart the server, but now I am getting a socket error? How do I have to set the permissions correctly? database is a sub-dir but I don't want everybody to have access to my home. 
<jokrebel> Und was für Ubuntu ist das genau?
<qqqqq> chown -R mysql:mysql /home/ich/Database/mysql && chmod -R +755 /home/ich/Database/mysql does not work. I still get a socket error
<phychorabbit> 15.04
<jokrebel> qqqqq: Wrong chanel
<qqqqq> jokrebel: merke es gerade
<phychorabbit> hm
<phychorabbit> welcher dannn
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Und die ersten zwei Fragen?
<qqqqq> I just changed the path of the datadir of my mysql installation to: /home/ich/Database/mysql/ and then tried to restart the server, but now I am getting a socket error? How do I have to set the permissions correctly? database is a sub-dir but I don't want everybody to have access to my home.  chown -R mysql:mysql /home/ich/Database/mysql && chmod -R +755 /home/ich/Database/mysql does not work. I still get a socket error
<phychorabbit> habt erbammen
<qqqqq> damn
<deem> qqqqq: versuchs nochmal :P
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<phychorabbit> hab ich gepostet
<qqqqq> F* me
<phychorabbit> ???
<phychorabbit> und link im chat
<deem> jokrebel: ich vermute eher, dass das ppa da probleme macht
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Wo?
<deem> ich weiß allerdings noch nicht woher das paket da überhaupt kommt. das paket gnuradio an sich hat gar keine abhängigkeit darauf
<phychorabbit> http://pastebin.com/trcu4K4t
<jokrebel> "bin root" --- >  "wie und warum?"
<deem> phychorabbit: du solltest die ppas für maverick und utopic ganz dringend entfernen
<deem> so ein versions mischmasch ist ganz böse
<jokrebel> oO wily und maverick gemischt - wie soll sowas gut gehn?
<phychorabbit> http://pastebin.com/uEryPq05 http://pastebin.com/zFspMCNy http://pastebin.com/1Yk0jJa0 http://pastebin.com/7AstEyCS http://pastebin.com/AWVzyDJg http://pastebin.com/trcu4K4t
<jokrebel> stümmt - utopic auch noch - gaaanz übel
<jokrebel> und trusty ... oO
<deem> phychorabbit: pack mal bitte ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in ein pastebin
<jokrebel> ich würd da ja ganz spontan zu einer Neuinstallation raten. Das wieder grade zu bügeln könnte sehr aufwändig bis ggf. unmöglich werden.
<phychorabbit> jo weiss hatte alle noch demm error rein geworffen hatte hoff nung das die abhänigkeit erfült werden würden schmeis die nach her wider raus
<deem> phychorabbit: damit hast du es eher schlimmer, als besser gemacht
<phychorabbit> http://pastebin.com/FN32JAZX
<phychorabbit> neu install auf kein fall
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Mit PPAs sollte man mit viel Vorsicht umgehn und zumindest nur zur eigenen Version passendes hinzufügen.
<jokrebel> na dann viel Spaß - und mach n Backup!
<deem> ohje, ohje, ohje
<phychorabbit> hm k kein plann 
<phychorabbit> war im howto
<phychorabbit> weis abber nicht mehr in welchen
<jokrebel> mit sicherheit war da nigens gestanden dass man wild vier verschiedene Versionsstände vermischen soll/kann
<jokrebel> und wenn doch war es definitiv das falsch Howto
<phychorabbit> k
<phychorabbit> kummer mich mal eben um source list
<phychorabbit> mom
<phychorabbit> werf gleich noch mal rein
<phychorabbit> das mit trusty meinst was vor relase update aktuell
<phychorabbit> wär aber auch nur x2go
<phychorabbit> kann ich raus werfen
<phychorabbit> myriadrf-ubuntu-gnuradio-wily.list ist das mein fehler
<phychorabbit> ????
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Und die Frage warum und wie Du root bist bist Du immer noch schuldig ^^
<phychorabbit> user angelegt
<phychorabbit> und passwd
<phychorabbit> sudo mc str o
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Sprich bitte in ganzen Sätzen und nutze Satzzeichen. Enter ist keines. Man versteht kaum was Du mitzuteilen versuchst.
<phychorabbit> strg
<phychorabbit> ok
<phychorabbit> sudo mc     dann steuerung o
<phychorabbit> in die konsole
<phychorabbit> hab # am promt
<phychorabbit> also brauch ich sudo nicht oder
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: So macht das keine Spaß. Bemüh Dich, wir tun es auch.
<phychorabbit> ok hab mir unter ubuntu 14.02#  schon nen root user eingerichtet hab dann auf 15.04
<phychorabbit> upgegrädet
<phychorabbit> und bin jetzt im gnome terminel und hab mit sudo mc
<phychorabbit> den mc gestartet und bindann in die konsole mit strg o gewesselt
<phychorabbit> bin root
<deem> kann man machen. unerfahrenen usern ist das aber nicht zu empfehlen
<phychorabbit> meine frage ist kann ich die installation die ich manuel gestartet hab nicht eifach in nem fiiile löschen
<deem> hast du eigentlich mal die alten versionen deaktiviert?
<phychorabbit> jo
<jokrebel> root user ist "bäh" und wird nicht supportet. 14.02 gab es nie und ein direkter Distributionsupgrade auf 15.04 ist so auch nie möglich gewesen. Du fummelst da offensichtlich ohne genauere Kenntnisse (schon länger?) wie wild am System rum. Für mich scheint es schon eher verwunderlich, dass das so lange trotzdem noch funktioniert hat.  
<phychorabbit> bin  eigent lich kein neuling
<phychorabbit> sorry 14.04 lts
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Um auf 15.04 zu kommen müsstest Du erst mal einen Upgrade auf 14.10 und dann auf 15.04 gemacht haben.
<phychorabbit> hab ich
<phychorabbit> wollte nicht alle schritte schreiben
<phychorabbit> do-release-upgrade -d
<deem> jokrebel: erstaunlicher weise musst du das nicht. ich hab vor kurzem erst von 14.04.3 auf 15.04 gewechselt, ohne auf 14.10 zu muessen
<jokrebel> wann hattest Du welches ausgeführt?
<phychorabbit> und das von verssion zu version
<jokrebel> deem: Ach? Davon hörte ich nie
<deem> jokrebel: entweder macht der das automatisch mit, oder er ueberspringt es
<deem> zumindest hab ich jetzt ein 15.04 und hatte davon ein 14.04 :D
<deem> davor*
<phychorabbit> hab nur noch ne frage habt ihr nen plann in welchem file ich die zu installirende packete finde die durch apt-get -f install installirt werden sollen
<deem> phychorabbit: das ist ein flag von dpkg. das kann man nicht so einfach entfernen
<phychorabbit> habs dancke
<deem> phychorabbit: du koenntest mal versuchen mittels "apt-get update && apt-get purge gnuradio && apt-get autoremove --purge" die pakete zu entfernen und kannst es dann wieder neuinstallieren
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Wenn Du das schon länger machst, anscheinend auch mit der Konsole vertraut bist und Dich auch als kein Neuling bezeichnest frag ich mich aber schon wie man in den sources zu solch einem Mischmasch kommt
<phychorabbit> echt net hir dancke für schnellen hilfe hab denn fehler ihr hattet recht mit ppa
<phychorabbit> habs gelösch dann apt-get update
<deem> wer haette das gedacht?
<phychorabbit> apt-get -f install
<phychorabbit> und er hat alles raus geworffen dancke für die denk hilfe
<jokrebel> phychorabbit: Tu Dir selbst einen gefallen und nutze nur Quellen aus dem verwendeten Release-Zweig!
<phychorabbit> das meist nicht möglich
<deem> dann bau dir die pakete selbst
<phychorabbit> aber recht haste
<deem> abhaengigkeiten zu paketen die es in den neuen releases nicht mehr gibt, sind nicht ungewoehnlich
<phychorabbit> war einfach nen konflickt aus den beideb paketen 
<phychorabbit> die von ubuntu und ppa
<phychorabbit> hab denn ppa gelöscht läuft alles wider
<phychorabbit> besten danck
<deem> *kopfschuettel*
<phychorabbit> hatte nicht gerafft das das beide die selben packete sind mit unter schidlichen namen
<phychorabbit> der teufel steckt im detei
<phychorabbit> so jetzt kann ich mich noch bissel mit gnuradio prügeln
<phychorabbit> noch mal besten danck
<phychorabbit> und noch nen schönen abend
<Moonchild> Ist hier ein powermac user
<jokrebel> einer? Hunderte - vielleicht. Aber stell einfach Deine (hoffentlich Ubuntu-Support-bezogene) Frage. Metafragen sind nicht zielfuhrend.
<Moonchild> Brenne hier schon haufen distros
<Moonchild> Aber meistens versagen die cds irgenwann beim cd boot
<Moonchild> Jetzt habe ich gerade 15.04 ubuntu powerpc.iso
<Moonchild> Es
<Moonchild> Erst erscheint das ubuntu startsymbol wo die punkte sich bewegen
<Moonchild> Dann irgendwann schwarzer bildachirm
<Moonchild> Die wireless karte kennt der wohl nicht
<Moonchild> Wenn ich ctrl alt f1 drücke
<Moonchild> Ausgebaut
<Moonchild> Nochmal
<bekks> Wieso fragst du nicht einfach, wie man den schwarzen Bildschirm abschaltet? :P
<bekks> Man kann natürlich auch hunderte von CDs brennen.
<Moonchild> Wie soll ich das machen
<nagetier> Moonchild, verwende mal eine Minimal-Version - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Moonchild> Weist du es
<bekks> In dem du SO "nomodeset" setzt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/
<bekks> Dass deine Wifi-Karte spontan nicht unterstützt wird, wundert mich jetzt nicht so sehr.
<nagetier> Moonchild, musst du die denn direkt verwenden, oder würde eine Installation auch per Kabel möglich sein?
<Moonchild> Kabel ist dran
<Moonchild> No ums support in radeon module
<Moonchild> Wie live nomodeset
<bekks> ...
<Moonchild> Danke jetzt startet wenigstens die nvidia 7800 gtx
<Moonchild> Aber mit falschfarben
<Moonchild> 46 hz
<Moonchild> Lässt aich nicht umstellen
<Moonchild> Sich
<bekks> Weil natürlich kein nvidia Treiber geladen ist.
<Moonchild> Die radeon 6570 ist schwarz geworden
<bekks> Welche Rolle genau spielt das für die Installation?
<Moonchild> Ich kann kaum lesen
<Moonchild> Was auf dem monitor steht
<bekks> Dann installier Ubuntu mit der server ISO im Textmodus.
<Moonchild> Und dann startet die platte wieder nicht
<jokrebel> Moonchild: Das weist Du schon vorher? *staun*
<Moonchild> Loading second stage bootstrap
<nagetier> Moonchild, verwende die Minimal-Version.. die bietet dir einen Installer, der nicht von einem passenden Treiber der Grafikkarte abhängt
<Moonchild> Bei 14.04.2 war es so
<jokrebel> ...war^^
<nagetier> Moonchild, und würde ich auch die 15.10 verwenden, oder gibt es Gründe die nicht zu nehmen?
<Moonchild> Habe ich hier gerade liegen die 15.10 desktop
<nagetier> Moonchild, die funktioniert ja nicht ie gewollt
<nagetier> schnappe dir den link und lade die passende Minimal-Version
<Moonchild> Geht das bei dir
<nagetier> Moonchild, hier sind Informationen dazu - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation/
<nagetier> Moonchild, Ja, auf einigen Rechnern auch wesentlich besser als grafisch
<nagetier> allerdings nutze ich keinen Mac
<Moonchild> Lol
<Moonchild> Am pc geht ja alles
<nagetier> Moonchild, versuche es auf die Weise
<nagetier> Moonchild, im GUI-Installer werden sehr wahrscheinlich nicht die richtigen Treiber verwendet
<nagetier> das kannst du umgehen
<Moonchild> Dann wird mir die serverversion auch erstmal nix helfen
<nagetier> Moonchild, lies den Link
<nagetier> es ist NICHT die Server-Version
<Moonchild> Ja habe schon reingeschaut
<nagetier> Moonchild, du kannst im Laufe der Installation genau die grafische Oberfläche installieren, die du möchtest
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Wili werewolf oder vivid vervet minimal cd
<nagetier> Moonchild, entscheide selber, ich würde Wili verwenden
<nagetier> Moonchild, im April wird 16.04 erscheinen, dann kannst du upgraden
<Moonchild> Aso
<Moonchild> 64 bit oder normal ppc version
<nagetier> Moonchild, DU solltest DEINE HW kennen
<Moonchild> Ich habe powermac g5 quad
<nagetier> wenn deine CPU spricht, nimm 64bit
<nagetier> 64bit*
<Moonchild> Der ist 64 bit
<nagetier> dann nimm die
<Moonchild> Aber kann auch sein das nur die ibm server damit gehen
<nagetier> Moonchild, und brenne die CD maximal 2x
<Moonchild> 4 x weniger kann ich nicht einstellen
<nagetier> ok, dann das
<Moonchild> Das lead in dauerl länger
<Moonchild> Lead aut wird nicht fertig
<Moonchild> Komisch
<bekks> Ganze, verständliche Sätze bitte.
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Spiegelserver
<nagetier> schon besser :)
<Moonchild> Noch läuft alles nach
<Moonchild> Gleich wie bei der server installation
<bekks> Ganze Sätze.
<bekks> Vollständige Beschreibungen.
<Moonchild> Jetzt installiert er über kabel das grundsystem auf einer 250 gb platte
<Moonchild> Aber von united kingdom
<Moonchild> Geht jetzt alles nur langsamer als von dvd
<Moonchild> 45 prozent erreicht
<Moonchild> Ich habe nur 10 mbit
<Moonchild> Nagetier: noch da
<nagetier> ja
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Was ist jetzt besser an der minimalinstallation
<Moonchild> Der kopiert ja doch alles wie von einer dvd
<Moonchild> 66 prozent
<nagetier> Moonchild, er umgeht die grafische Oberfläche, die bei dir ja nicht fehlerfrei aufgebaut werden konnte.. und, er installiert die aktuellsten Pakete, also die, die nach der "Vollversion" herauskamen
<nagetier> Moonchild, du brauchst den Status hier nicht posten
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Welchen kernel soll ich jetzt nehmen
<Moonchild> Habe 20 kernel zur auswahl
<nagetier> Moonchild, und konntest du von der DVD die Installation aus starten?
<nagetier> Moonchild, nimm default
<Moonchild> Von der server cd ja
<nagetier> also den, der vorausgewählt ist
<Moonchild> Da ist keiner vorausgewählt
<Moonchild> Ich habe keine embedded cpu
<Moonchild> Eine linux image 4.2...... Powerpc 64
<nagetier> Moonchild, dann wirst du dich jetzt mal informieren müssen.. nutze dazu eine Suchmaschine
<Moonchild> Oder linux powerpc 64
<nagetier> hört sich doch gut an
<Moonchild> Image 4.2
<Moonchild> Den nehme ich jetzt einfach
<Moonchild> Hoffentlich erkennt er das filesStem
<Moonchild> FilesStem
<Moonchild> Filesystem
<Moonchild> Hier am ipad
<Moonchild> Da treffe ich nicht immer die richtige taste
<Moonchild> Soll ich automatische aktualisierungen aktivieren
<nagetier> Moonchild, entscheide selber, möchtest du das manuell auslösen oder automatisch ablaufen lassen?
<Moonchild> Lieber automatisch
<Moonchild> Jetzt fragt der server was ich für softwaresammlungen installieren will
<Moonchild> 40 verschiedene
<bekks> openssh server.
<bekks> Mehr brauchste nicht.
<Moonchild> Und mit welcher taste aktiviere ich den
<bekks> mit Space.
<nagetier> Moonchild, du willst also nur einen Server haben?
<bekks> Erstmal. Danach kann man ja alles nachinstallieren.
<Moonchild> Nein ich möchte grafische oberfläche
<bekks> Kannste nachinstallieren.
<Moonchild> Bekks:
<Moonchild> Genau
<Moonchild> Hoffentlich ist der kernel der richtige
<bekks> Ist er. Er ist immer derselbe.
<Moonchild> Nene den habe ich vorher ausgewählt
<Moonchild> Da waren 20 verschiedene
<bekks> War hier nie so, bei hunderten von Installationen.
<Moonchild> Ich habe ja auch powerpc
<bekks> Der Installer ist auch immer gleich.
<Moonchild> Cd ist raus
<Moonchild> Mac os x startet
<Moonchild> Kein linux
<Moonchild> Spc
<bekks> Ganze, verdammte Sätze.
<Moonchild> Sowie auch schon vorher mit der server cd
<k1l_> immernoch der kack apple rechner?
<k1l_> warum nimmt man nicht einfach das howto, was ich verlinkt hatte?
<Moonchild> Es kam kein auswahlmenü
<Moonchild> Ja
<Moonchild> Wo
<k1l_> dann drück eben esc, oder linke shift oder was auch immer bei der hardware da den grub anzeigt
<Moonchild> Ich habe jetzt von der minimaldisk installiert
<Moonchild> Die os x platte habe ich abgesteckt
<k1l_> ach du steckst da auch noch platten bei um
<nagetier> wann, jetzt oder schon vor der Installation?
<Moonchild> Und jetzt kommt wieder das gesicht vom mac und loadin second stage bootstrap
<Moonchild> Jetzt erst
<Moonchild> Wenn ich die osx platte drin lasse kommt garkein auswahlmenü
<bekks> Wohin und wie hast du den Bootloader installiert?
<Moonchild> Welchwn bootloader
<bekks> Den, damit Ubuntu startet?
<Moonchild> Yaboot hat sich selber installiert mit der minimal cd
<Moonchild> Da wurde ich nicht gefragt
<Moonchild> Die cds waren nicht defekt
<Moonchild> Was ist das tty1
<Moonchild> Was soll ich da jetzt eingeben
<Moonchild> Login ?
<nagetier> Moonchild, du bist also jetzt in Linux?
<nagetier> Glückwunsch, und ich kaue dir hier nicht alles vor, das können gerne andere machen
<Moonchild> Nein beim boot von der cd ist der monitor schwarz geworden
<Moonchild> Und mit ctrl alt f1
<Moonchild> Bin ich in dem terminal
<Moonchild> Der will ein passwort und login
<Moonchild> Aber woher soll ich das wissen
<Moonchild> Login incorrect
<nagetier> Moonchild, wenn du direkt in ganzen Sätzen sprechen würdest, wäre das klar geworden.. warum wechselst du in eine Konsole?
<Moonchild> Weil ich mit schwarzen bildschirm nicht weiterkomme
<nagetier> Moonchild, die Platte, welche jetzt noch am Laptop hängt, ist welche, wo ist die angeschlossen, ist es die Platte, von der auch später gebootet wird?
<Moonchild> Am desktop mac
<nagetier> wennn ich, richte das so ein.. das musst du in deiner HW machen
<nagetier> nicht*
<Moonchild> Ist natürlich am sata angeschlossen
<nagetier> welcher SATA?
<Moonchild> Sata anschluss
<Moonchild> Onboard controller
<nagetier> du hast mehrere, welcher davon, kann die HW davon ein OS tarten?
<Moonchild> Klar
<Moonchild> Os x läuft dort
<Moonchild> Und auch debian 7.9
<nagetier> die hattest du doch abgeklemmt
<Moonchild> Ja wenn ich sie wieder anklemme dann startet os x
<Moonchild> Jetzt ist sie abgeklemmt
<nagetier> ja, das heißt aber nicht, dass won der jetzigen auch ein OS starten kann
<Moonchild> Aha
<Moonchild> Und warum nicht
<nagetier> oder hattest du die übriggebliebene an den Anschluss gesetzt, an der die OSX saß?
<Moonchild> Ich habe ja schon installiert
<nagetier> oder es deiner HW beigebracht von dem anderen Anschluss zu booten?
<bekks> Ganze Sätze.
<bekks> Was hast du wo angeklemmt? Enter ist KEIN Satzzeichen.
<bekks> Ich habs jetzt dreimal gesagt, ein viertes Mal wird es nicht geben.
<Moonchild> Ich habe eine os x festplatte am 1. anschluss und die installierte ubuntu festplatte an dem anderen anschluss.
<k1l_> Moonchild: mit dem festplatten an und abstekcen machst du es nur noch schlimmer. und weil du nicht ein mal vernünftige sagen kannst was du machst oder was genau nicht klappt ist das wie im dunkeln eine mine entschärfen, über telefon, mit einem taubstummen.
<bekks> Du sagtest, dass du die OSX Platte abgeklemmt hast.
<k1l_> sicher erst nach dme install. also hat er jetzt keine platte mit einem bootloader
<Moonchild> Ja habe ich abgeklemmt weil ich dachte das ubuntu dann vielelcht startet.
<nagetier> Moonchild, willst du das OSX den zusätzlich nutzen können?
<Moonchild> Wenn ich die os x platte wieder einstecke kommt kein bootloader mehr.
<bekks> OSX zeigt Dir auch keinen Bootloader.
<Moonchild> Eigentlich schon.
<bekks> Es booted sofort OSX.
<Moonchild> Ja
<bekks> ...
<Moonchild> Es bootet sofort osx.
<bekks> Was denn nun?
<bekks> Aha. Also kein Bootloader der Dir angezeigt wird.
<Moonchild> Nein kein bootloader.
<bekks> Konsistent Aussagen sind übrigens hilfreich.
<bekks> +e
<nagetier> Moonchild, sicher das OSX, am besten die gesamte Platte
<bekks> Du wurdest bei der Ubuntuinstallation nach dem Bootloader gefragt.
<nagetier> ansonsten sehe ich die Installation schon dahinschwinden
<Moonchild> Erst wenn ich die os x festplatte wieder ausbaue. Fragt er mich von der installierten ubuntu festplatte ob ich os x oder linux oder von cd starten will.
<nagetier> und warum startest du dann nicht das Linux?
<bekks> Also hast du Ubuntu installiert als die OSX Platte ausgebaut war.
<Moonchild> Nein die osx platte war eingebaut bei der installation
<bekks> 0116 005613 < bekks> Du wurdest bei der Ubuntuinstallation nach dem Bootloader gefragt.
<Moonchild> Nein.
<Moonchild> Ich wurde nicht nach dem bootloader gefragt.
<Moonchild> Auch nicht bei der installation.
<Moonchild> Ich habe nur gesehen das yaboot dateien installiert worden sind.
<Moonchild> Von mac os x kann ich die ubuntu festplatte nicht lesen
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-16
<bekks> Die Installation auf einem Mac fragt auch nach dem Ziel der Bootloaderinstallation.
<Moonchild> Das laufwerk wird nicht erkannt in mac os x.
<bekks> Was hast du als Installationsziel ausgewählt?
<bekks> Und warum sollte es irgendeine rolle spielen, ob OSX dein Ubuntulaufwerk mounten kann oder nicht?
<Moonchild> Das installationsziel war meine 250 gb festplatte
<Moonchild> Als ganzes.
<Moonchild> Ich wollte schauen ob dateien auf der ubuntu festplatte lesbar sind
<Moonchild> .
<nagetier> Dann bau die Platte wieder genau an der Position ein, an der sie während der Installation saß, und sage deiner HW sie soll von der Linux Platte starten, nicht von der OSX.. dann kannst du von dort aus in alle System
<Moonchild> Und wie soll ich das meiner hardware beibringen
<nagetier> das wäre mein Vorschlag, so brauchst du die OSX HDD nicht anfassen und ändern
<Moonchild> Es gibt ja kein pc bios
<nagetier> dann gibt es dort sicherlich etwas anderes
<Moonchild> Ich kann ein startlaufwerk angeben
<nagetier> dann mache das
<bekks> Meine Frage bezog sich auf das Ziel der Bootloaderinstallation, nach dem du gefragt wurdest.
<bekks> Was hast du geantwortet?
<Moonchild> Was passiert wenn ich die grafikkarte radeon ausbaue
<bekks> Was willst du denn nun mit der Karte????
<Moonchild> Also ich kann kein startlaufwerk einstellen.
<Moonchild> Er erkennt ubuntu ja nicht.
<bekks> Und WAS hat das mit der GRAFIKKARTE zu tun?
<bekks> Und wo kannst du kein Startlaufwerk einstellen?
<Moonchild> Das mit der grafikkarte wäre mein versuch von einer dvd zu starten mit der 7800 gtx vom powermac
<bekks> Und wAS hilft dir ein Start von DVD dabei, dein Ubuntu zu starten?
<Moonchild> Unter einstellungen bei mac os x.
<Moonchild> Leider nix.
<bekks> Genau. Also warum willst du das tun?
<bekks> Planloses Handeln.
<Moonchild> Ich weis einfach nicht warum die,festplatten nicht laufen
<bekks> Sie laufen. Warum sollten sie auch plötzlich kaputt sein.
<Moonchild> Ich kann sie mehrmals formatieren.
<Moonchild> Und komplett leer machen
<bekks> du hast den Bootloader falsch installiert, wie man dir schon dutzendfach sagte.
<Moonchild> Ich habe kein bootloader installiert.
<bekks> Und "formatieren" und "leer machen" hat noch kein System magisch dazu bewegt, zu booten.
<bekks> Wenn du keinen Bootloader installiert hast - warum sollte dein System dann booten können?
<Moonchild> Was ist ein bootloader.
<nagetier> Moonchild, du hattest doch schon einen vor dir, der dich fragte OSX, Linux oder CD/DVD zu laden, oder nicht?
<Moonchild> Wo soll ich den denn hin installieren.
<Moonchild> Ja genau
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer. Erst diskutierst du herum, dass du den nicht installiert hast, blah, und dann fragst du was das sein soll.
<nagetier> Moonchild, was ist wenn du da Linux auswählst?
<bekks> So nicht. Dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.
<Moonchild> Habe ich hier doch auch genug beschrieben.
<bekks> Hast du nicht.
<bekks> du hast keine meiner Fragen zu dem Thema hinreichend beantwortet.
<Moonchild> Dann kommt loading stage bootstrap.
<Moonchild> Und dann häng alles.
<Moonchild> Ich könnte auch gerne ein bild schicken.
<Moonchild> Was dann kommt
<bekks> Was dann kommt, ist die vierte Klatsche, weil Enter IMMER NOCH kein Satzzeichen ist.
<bekks> Ich bin echt raus aus der Nummer, da platzt einem doch der Hals.
<Moonchild> Entschuldigung.
<Moonchild> Es hängt an der installation.
<Moonchild> Deswegen habe ich ja hilfe gesucht.
<k1l_> Moonchild: geh hier nach vor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274612  
<Moonchild> Nagetier: ich kann ja nix dafür das sich bekks aufregt.
<nagetier> Moonchild, so wie ich das las, muss nach dem Wählen von Linux der Kernel bestimmt werden.. wenn der im Stage hängt, ist da etwas schief gelaufen.. was, weiß ich nicht.. folge den Links im Ubuntuwiki, denke dir wurden da schon vor geraumer Zeit welche gesendet.. du solltest schon wissen was ein Bootloader ist, und wo der installiert werden muss, und das steht alles im Wiki
<bekks> Moonchild: Wer denn sonst, ausser Dir?! :P
<k1l_> schritt für schritt. dichte nichts dazu und lass nichts weg. steck nicht dauern wild hdds rum.
<bekks> Moonchild: Egal. Ich halte mich da jetzt raus.
<Moonchild> Nagetier: ja den tread habe ich schon seit einer woche.
<Moonchild> Deshalb habe ich auch von 14.04.2 lubuntu cd booten können
<Moonchild> Mit der grafikkarte.
<Moonchild> Und da habe ich auch vom desktop oberfläche installiert.
<nagetier> Moonchild, ich kann dir da auch nicht helfen, ich besitze die HW nicht.. ich weiß nur, der Weg über die Minimal-Version ist schon mal der richtige.. schau was k1verlinkte, schon wieder, mir ist der Inhalt nicht bekannt und ich arbeite mich da auch nicht ein
<Moonchild> Und genau das gleiche poblem danach gehabt.
<nagetier> k1l_ verlinkte*
<Moonchild> Ja keiner hat einen g5
<nagetier> aber nicht das des GUI-Installers (korrupte Grafikausgabe)
<k1l_> Moonchild: sagmal
<k1l_> du musst beim ersten booten vom installierten ubuntu nochmal die boot kernelparameter ändern. das steht auch im howto
<nagetier> Moonchild, oder hattest du da auch grafische Fehler und konntest die Installation nicht durchführen?
<Moonchild> Doch der gui installer.
<Moonchild> Der war sauber.
<k1l_> wenn du aber IMMER wieder dich nicht an das howto hälst, dann wird es IMMER wieder nicht klappen
<k1l_> du bist einfach wie ein kind was sich immer mit der schüppe selber haut und sich wundert das das weh tut. lern doch mal dazu mensch
<nagetier> Moonchild, du hattest vorhin von Farbverfälschung und "nicht lesen können" gesprochen
<k1l_> nagetier: die behinderte kack apple hardware rotz braucht eben extra manuelle boot kernel parameter beim ersten start. das steht alles im howto. aber mr "linux ist kacke" ist unfähig sich daran zu halten
<Moonchild> K1l: du hast die hardware nicht. Also auch die probleme nicht.
<bekks> Moonchild: Aber er kann lesen...
<nagetier> k1l_, ja, dann soll er das machen, ich nicht
<k1l_> nagetier: er macht es ja nicht
<nagetier> hört sich so an als ließe sich das dann sogar recht schnell fixen.. aber nee
<k1l_> Moonchild: ich will auch nicht ubuntu auf meinem toster installieren und mecker, dass linux kacke ist, wenn ich mich nicht an das howto halte
<k1l_> nagetier: schau einfach ins howto was ich verlinkt habe. (btw auch schon die tage davor) da ist alles erklärt
<nagetier> glaube ich dir, das kann Moonchild aber auch
<k1l_> es liegt nur hier am fummel heini, der da hdds austauscht etc, damit es ja nicht bootet
<nagetier> k1l_, bootet ja sogar, evtl reichen die Parameter, von denen du sprichst, vollkommen aus
<nagetier> also booten nicht, aber der Bootloader erscheint
<Moonchild> Das howto bringt mich genau da hin wo ich jetzt auch bin
<Moonchild> Glaub mir
<k1l_> Moonchild: hast du die kernel parameter beim boot geändert, wie es im howto steht?
<bekks> "Nein."
<Moonchild> Nagetier: die platte bootet nur bis zum bootloader.
<nagetier> was k1l_ fragt
<Moonchild> Und wenn ich auf l drücke, dann kommt der hänger.
<nagetier> Beantworte doch bitte die Frage
<Moonchild> Was k1l fragt ?
<nagetier> [01:31:31] <k1l_> Moonchild: hast du die kernel parameter beim boot geändert, wie es im howto steht?
 * k1l_ geht mal sinnvoller seine zeit verschwenden
<Moonchild> Nein keine kernel änderungen beim bootloader.
<nagetier> dann jetzt ausführung
<Moonchild> Was ausführen?
<nagetier> ich glaube es nicht
<nagetier> Moonchild, den Link lesen
<nagetier> bitte
<Moonchild> Welchen link jetzt. Ich habe schon so viele links bekommen.
<bekks> Den einen, den k1l vorhin erst verlinkt hat.
<bekks> Lesen, machen.
<Moonchild> Beim bootloader ist ja das problem, das es automatisch lonux starten nach kurzer zeit.
<bekks> Egal. Link lesen, machen.
<Moonchild> Und dann habe ich das bootstrap problem
<Moonchild> Dann geht keine taste mehr.
<bekks> Weil du den Link nicht gelesen hast...
<Moonchild> Klar
<Moonchild> Von oben bis unten.
<bekks> Du hast aber z.B. keine Kernelparameter geändert, wie der Link es dir sagte.
<bekks> Also warum wunderst du dich?
<Moonchild> Aber die platte hängt.
<Moonchild> Ich kann keine anweisungen eintippen.
<Moonchild> Nein.
<Moonchild> Ich habe ubuntu 15.10 noch auf der platte installiert.
<Moonchild> Wenn ich jetzt boote komme ich nicht weit.
<Moonchild> Sobald ich nach nichtmal 1 minute was eingebe. Was ich starten will.
<Moonchild> Startet er automatisch in die endlosschleife.
<Moonchild> So ist es leider.
<Moonchild> Und ich würde gerne parameter eingeben wenn ich es könnte.
<nagetier> Moonchild, du sollst vor der Auswahl von "Linux" die Werte für den Kernel anpassen.. wenn dir die Auswahl der OS geboten wird, gehe einmal mit den Pfeiltasten runter und wieder hoch, damit wird das automatische booten unterbrochen.. ist das bei dir so?
<bekks> Steht ja im Link, der angeblich befolgt wurde.
<nagetier> Ja, da steht schon einiges wie er installieren soll.. installiert ist aber
<nagetier> Moonchild, mach das mal.. ist das dann so wie ich beschrieb?
<nagetier> bleibt der dort stehen?
<Moonchild> So eingeschaltet.
<Moonchild> Es kommt das auswahlmenü.
<Moonchild> Und nach 5 sec. Das gesicht. First stage bootstrap.
<Moonchild> Mit pfeiltasten geht garnix.
<nagetier> du sollst vorher die Pfeiltasten betätigen
<nagetier> du kannst also nicht zwischen den Systemen mit den Tasten hin und her schalten?
<nagetier> das kann sogar so sein
<Moonchild> Nein.
<Moonchild> Es kommt sofort first stage ubuntu bootstrap.
<Moonchild> Ich kann nix auswählen
<Moonchild> Nur wenn ich schnell genug das x drücke möchte er osx laden.
<Moonchild> Das muste ich aber leider ausbauen. Damit ich überhaupt in das auswahlmenü. Komme.
<Moonchild> Wenn ich die festplatte mit os x wieder einbaue kann ich garnichts mehr auswählen.
<Moonchild> Dann wird os x automatisch geladen.
<Moonchild> Ubuntu will einfach nicht.
<Moonchild> Die einzige distro wo funktioniert, ist 7.9 debian.
<Moonchild> Mit desktop
<nagetier> Moonchild, schau ob du das anders unterbrechen kannst.. ESC könnte ich mir noch vorstellen. Ich kann es dir aber nicht sagen, habe die HW nicht, wie gesagt.. du bist gefragt.. dann geh auf die "Linux" Zeile, schau wie du dort in die Einstellungen kommst, noch habe ich die Information aus dem Link nicht finden können, und setze dort in "append" "video=offb:off  radeon.modeset=1 nouveau.modeset=0" , dann boote das System. Wenn das nicht klappt, und d
<nagetier> u alles richtig gemacht hast, lösche alles, und gehe genau nach der Anleitung vor.
<Moonchild> Aber auf der 150 gb festplatte.
<nagetier> ich bin jetzt auch raus, gute Nacht
<Moonchild> Genau das habe ich schon 5 mal gemacht.
<Moonchild> Mit den video append
<Moonchild> Von
<Moonchild> N8 nagetier:
<nagetier> Moonchild, du hast die Kernelzeile also angepasst gehabt, mit genau dem was im Link steht?
<Moonchild> Also nicht bei der minimalinstallation
<nagetier> Moonchild, und du bist genau der Anleitung gefolgt, mit der grafischen Installation?
<nagetier> so wie es hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274612 steht?
<Moonchild> Die minimalinstallations cd hat mit 15.10 ubuntu auf die platte kopiert.
<nagetier> das ist klar
<Moonchild> Genau.
<Moonchild> 14.04.2 konnte nur von der cd damit booten
<nagetier> warum sagst du das nicht direkt, wenn man dir den Link gibt?
<Moonchild> Mit dem link.
<Moonchild> Habe ich doch schon heute vormittag.
<Moonchild> Der desktop ist ja erschienen von der cd
<Moonchild> Dann habe ich die installation von den dater der cd auf die platte ausgeführt.
<Moonchild> Und nach dem boot hat er das dateisystem nicht erkannt
<Moonchild> Man sollte meinen die platten werden automatisch richtig eingerichtet
<Moonchild> Was ffensichtlich nicht passiert
<nagetier> Moonchild, dann würde ich die Kernelzeile nochmal bei der jetzigen Installation anpassen, klappt das auch nicht, weiß ich nicht mehr weiter
<Moonchild> Aso
<Moonchild> Was sollte ich noch einfügen bei der kernzeile
<nagetier> "video=offb:off  radeon.modeset=1 nouveau.modeset=0" ans Ende stellen
<Moonchild> Ausser die video......
<Moonchild> Befehle
<nagetier> nix befehle
<nagetier> DU musst die Kernelzeile anpassen
<nagetier> dazu musst du das System daran hindern direkt in Linux zu booten
<Moonchild> Aha
<Moonchild> Und wie
<nagetier> dann öffnest du die Auswahl "Linux", wie auch immer das bei dir geht.. ich kann es dir nicht sagen, das anhalten vermute ich mit ESC, kann aber auch anders ablaufen
<Moonchild> Es gibt keine auswahl linux
<Moonchild> Nur live
<nagetier> Moonchild, dir wird doch angeboten OSX, Linux oder von der CD/DVD zu starten?
<Moonchild> Von cd start meinst du
<Moonchild> Ja, aber nur 3 sekunden
<nagetier> JAHA, unterbreche das
<nagetier> :)
<Moonchild> Das ging nicht
<nagetier> das muss gehen
<Moonchild> Die pfeiltasten haben nicht reagiert
<nagetier> das wäre vollkommen daneben, wie soll man sonst Dinge vor dem Start anpassen
<nagetier> dann versuche jetzt gefällst alle anderen Tasten und von mir aus auch Kombinationen, ich kann es dir nicht sagen
<Moonchild> Nach 3 secunden kommt loading second first bootstrap.
<Moonchild> Und dann ist alles blockiert
<nagetier> dann musst du das jetzt über dich ergehen lassen und jedes mal wieder neu booten
<Moonchild> Aha
<Moonchild> Ok
<nagetier> bist du weißt wie das geht, und glaubne mir, dann wirst du das auch so schnell nicht mehr vergessen ;)
<Moonchild> Würde dir gerne ein foto schicken
<nagetier> nur wird das niemandem helfen
<nagetier> da steht ja nicht "drüchen sie $taste".. und wenn doch, werde ich wuschig
<nagetier> k
<Moonchild> Da ist ja auch das apple gesicht in der mitte des bildschirms
<nagetier> raff ich nicht, kenne ich nicht
<Moonchild> Keine einzige kombination reagiert
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Er bootet in regelmäßigen abständen selber
<Moonchild> Aber tasten gehen nicht
<Moonchild> Caps look geht auch nicht
<Moonchild> Die leuchtdiode
<nagetier> "Run it form a cd pressing the "c" on keyboard when turn on your powermac." .. mir ist nicht klar was das bewirkt, sag du es mir
<Moonchild> Leuchtet nicht
<Moonchild> Wieso soll ich jetzt von cd booten
<nagetier> nein, sollst du nicht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das "c" kann auch in dem Menü etwas bewirken
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Ich probiere das
<Moonchild> Ich habe aber keine cd eingelegt
<nagetier> soll auch jetzt nicht so sein
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Bootimg cdrom
<Moonchild> Nix passiert
<nagetier> ok, dann ist das dafür
<Moonchild> Er bootet von alleine wieder
<Moonchild> Alse 30 sec
<Moonchild> Alle
<Moonchild> Was jetzt
<Moonchild> Ich kann nur l oder x drücken
<Moonchild> Nein l und x geht nicht
<Moonchild> Nur c
<Moonchild> Die tasten reagieren nicht.
<nagetier> http://www.apfelwelten.de/tipps/shortcuts.html#Rechnerstart hier steht so einiges
<Moonchild> Nur c
<nagetier> Moonchild, ich kann es dir nicht sagen, versuche in die Zeile zu kommen und die zu erweitern. n8
<Moonchild> Ich bin in der open firmware
<Moonchild> N8 danke bis hier
<Moonchild> Moin
<nagetier> Moonchild, Korrektur - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<uniCATx> Das Abspielen von kleinen Film-Bausteinen auf zB. n-tv.de klappt nicht.
<bekks> Du weisst was Du tun solltest.
<uniCATx> uname -a: Linux aspire5736z 3.19.0-43-generic #49~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 31 15:44:49 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Moonchild> nagetier: danke
<bekks> uniCATx: Fail.
<bekks> uniCATx: Nochmal probieren.
<bekks> uniCATx: Ich sagte pastebin, nicht irgendwas abtippen.
<bekks> uniCATx: Das üben wir jetzt SO lange, bis du es begriffen hast.
<stevieh> :-)
<uniCATx> cat /etc/issue: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<bekks> FAIL.
<uniCATx> ok. sorry
<bekks> Nochmal.
<uniCATx> sofort
<bekks> Nicht labern, machen.
<uniCATx> bin aufgeregt . sehr. :-)
<bekks> Nicht labern, machen.
<uniCATx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515956/
<bekks> Dein Flash Problem ist am einfachsten mit Chrome lösen.
<sysdef> uniCATx: schau dir bei gelegenheit mal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit an
<uniCATx> sysdef, hab ich was entgegen der herrschenden Normen getan?
<bekks> Ja, du liest nicht.
<uniCATx> myname: es wird nichts abgespielt , außer Werbung +und dann dreht sich runder Kreis um die vertikale Achse
<bekks> Liest du was man Dir schreibt?
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<bekks> Damit hast du es nun geschafft, dass deine Anfragen von mir ab sofort ignoriert werden. Ich verschwende meine Zeit lieber sinnvoller.
<uniCATx> bekks, aber wie lautet eigentlich die Antwort auf meine frage?
<bekks> Welchen Teil von "Damit hast du es nun geschafft, dass deine Anfragen von mir ab sofort ignoriert werden." hast Du nicht verstanden?
<uniCATx> wie langweilig wäre die Erdkugel ohne die Doofen ;-)
<bekks> Offtopic ist nebenan.
<uniCATx> man , schon wieder ...
<bekks> Ja, lesen und mitdenken musst du trotzdem.
<dreamon> Ich hab ne root Datei in trash (Papierkorb auf Desktop verschoben). Würde sie gerne Wiederherstellen. Doch Leider sagt er ich habe keine Berechtigung. Wo ist den Trash im Dateisystem?
<bekks> Wie hast du sie als User denn da reinbekommen?
<dreamon> Das hat mich selbst gewundert. Datei hat chmod 000 und chown root:root .. und ich hab nur Rechtsklick gemacht(weil sie auf Desktop liegt) und in Papierkorb verschoben. Wollte testen ob das geht. Dachte das würde er ablehnen.
<dreamon> Zu meiner Verwunderung, hat er das aber gemacht. und jetzt lacht er mich aus.
<dreamon> Wäre gescheiter gewesen, eine unwichtige Datei zu nehmen. :(
<dreamon> Als User kann ich trash:/// in Thunar öffnen (da ist sie auch drin). Als root gibt es keinen trash:///
<dreamon> uniCATx, Das gleiche Problem hab ich bei N-TV auch.
<dreamon> uniCATx, Und unter 16.04 ist es auch so. (gerade getestet)
<dreamon> uniCATx, Noch da?
<jokrebel> 16.04 steht hier (noch) nicht zur Debatte 
<dreamon> Trash problem gelöst. 
<dreamon> Wenn ich einen Datei auf dem  Desktop unlöschbar und unverschiebbar machen möchte.. gibt es einen weg? 
<bekks> mv, chattr
<Yoshimo> Ich habe gestern in den Einstellungen meines Kubuntus von NVIDIA auf Nouveau umgestellt, seitdem krieg ich nur noch nen schwarzen Bildschirm und Plasma sagt dass OpenGL 2 nicht verwendet werden kann und hängt dann in einer Schleife
<uniCATx> dreamon ist schon weg, schad :-(
<ppq> Yoshimo, schau mal ob noch xorg.conf reste irgendwo rumfliegen
<ppq> es gibt irgendwo in /usr auch sowas
<ppq> Yoshimo, die nvidia-pakete müssen natürlich auch alle deinstalliert sein
<Yoshimo> mhmm ich hätte vermutet das alles was betroffen ist auch durch das umsetzen des Hakens gereinigt wird
<bekks> Öhm, nö. :)
<EureDudeheit> Hi zusammen
<EureDudeheit> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich automatisch die Gruppenzugehörigkeit auf einem NFS-Share festlege? Es soll jedes mal wenn von einem User eine Datei/Ordner etc angelegt wird, diese automatisch als Gruppe die definierte Gruppe haben
<Yoshimo> soweit ersichtlich sind sämtliche Pakete die mit Nvidia anfangen nicht installiert, dennoch scheitert Plasma weiterhin am Start. X.org.conf finde ich keine, und X.org.log sieht so aus https://pastee.org/24j47
<bekks> Zeile 54ff.
<ppq> Yoshimo, der nvidia treiber ist definitiv noch installiert. wenn die pakete nicht mehr da sind, wurde der offenbar manuell installiert
<Yoshimo> könnte sein mit , dass da noch Reste sind weil ich da mal rumprobiert hab mit der neuen 980, als sie frisch rauskam
<bekks> Und genau die schiessen Dir die ganze Zeit in den Fuß.
<ppq> jo, versuch die reste irgendwie loszuwerden
<ppq> der installer hat iirc auch eine uninstall funktion
<ppq> auch wenn ich noch nie in der unangenehmen lage war, die zu benötigen
<Fuchs> --uninstall 
<ppq> klingt plausibel :)
<dreamon> Im Wiki → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritzbox/Roger_Router/ → Steht ich soll → wget -q http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/tabos-team:/release/xUbuntu_14.04/Release.key -O- | sudo apt-key add - → ausführen. Wenn ich apt-get update mache → GPG-Fehler: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 54A79F5667
<dreamon> 823952
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ja dann musst Du halt vorher den passenden Key hinterlegen und vorher nochmal ein apt update machen
<dreamon> jokrebel, mit dem wget hole ich doch den Key und mit apt-key add wird er doch hinzugefügt.. ist doch so richig.?
<jokrebel> eigentlich ja - danach darf man aber (vor dem installieren) das apt update nicht vergessen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Genau das hab ich ja anschließend gemacht und er meldet das →  Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 54A79F5667823952
<jokrebel> Dann ging wohl bei Schlüssel importieren was schief
<dreamon> Wie kann ich kontrollieren ob er ihn richtig importiert hat? Wenn ich auf die Seite gehe, dann seh ich den key
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hier wird grad ähnliches besprochen https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/roger-router-roger/22/ häng Dich da ggf. mit dran.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Danke. Habs im Griff
<evlute> nabend
<evlute> jemand hier am thinkpad t440p entdeckt, dass fn+f1 immer deaktiviert bleibt, wenn linux bootet?
<bekks> Und dann?
<evlute> bekks: du hier - hmmm
<evlute> kein sound
<bekks> Wo hast duu mich denn erwartet? :)
<evlute> es kann per tastenkombi nimmer umgestellt werden
<evlute> archlinux oder gentoo
<bekks> Archlinux ganz sicher nicht. :P
<jokrebel> hm? Hier is Ubuntu?
<evlute> jokrebel: das ist doch egal.
<bekks> evlute: Welches Linux  nutzt du denn?
<evlute> gentoo und ubuntu
<jokrebel> evlute: Warum sollte das in einem Ubuntu-Support-Kanal egal sein?
<evlute> weil es ein ubuntu problem ist
<evlute> und auch gentoo problem
<jokrebel> evlute: und welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop genau? Gentoo interessiert hier aber nicht.
<evlute> 14.04 i3
<jokrebel> i3?
<evlute> ja i3 - kennst du nicht i3?
<evlute> i3wm.org
<jokrebel> kommt drauf an in welcher Verbindung. In Verbindung mit 14.04 LTS eher nicht
<evlute> ich starte mal meinen rechner neu.
<maxcnc> Guten abend Ich hab mal wieder mist gebaut Denke ich Fehler /usr/bin/python: Defekter Interpreter: Keine Berechtigung
<maxcnc> ich wollte die python version ändern 
<bekks> Das hast du dann wie getan?
<maxcnc> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.7 1
<maxcnc> das mus es gewesen sin 
<bekks> Was hast du denn sonst noch getan?
<maxcnc> die 2.7 aus einer ppa installiert
<bekks> Warum das?
<bekks> Ubuntu bringt 2.7 selbst mit, als default.
<maxcnc> das neue linuxcnc braucht mehr als 2.6.5
<maxcnc> nicht 10.04
<bekks> 10.04 ist nicht mehr supported.
<maxcnc> ich hab auch noch 3
<maxcnc> ich weis 
<bekks> Gut, dann weisst du auch, dass 10.04 tot ist, und du updaten musst. :)
<maxcnc> für die neuen gibt es kein lauffähiges realtime 
<maxcnc> dann muss ich zu debian wheezy
<bekks> Das wirst du dann wphl müssen.
<bekks> *wohl
<nils_2> wheezy ist doch auch veraltet
<perz> jessie
<stevieh> friedhof der distris
<maxcnc> ich kämpf noch bis es geht oder system unbrauchbar ist 
<maxcnc> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      21 Jan 16 21:37 python -> /usr/local/bin/python
<maxcnc> das sollte doch mindestens /usr/bin/python -> python2.7 sein
<bekks> Nö, wieso?
<bekks> Wenn dein PPA das Zeug nach /usr/local/bin/python installiert hat, ist das so.
<maxcnc> das verzeichniss gibt es garnicht
<bekks> Dann hat dein PPA da wohl Mist gebaut.
<maxcnc> nein nur ich 
<maxcnc> sudo ln hab ich vermaselt 
<maxcnc> ok es wird ich hab nun den ln gelöscht 
<maxcnc> ich komm mit dem man ln nicht klar was da target und was directory ist 
<maxcnc> ich bin ja in "/usr/bin drin 
<bekks> Es ist egal wo in welchem Verzeichnis du bist.
<bekks> Was soll wohin zeigen?
<maxcnc> und möchte python > python2.7
<bekks> ln -s quelle ziel
<nils_2> maxcnc, man ln
<maxcnc> nils_2:  da bin ixch 
<bekks> nils_2: Er sagt vorhin, dass er mit man ln nicht klarkommt.
<bekks> maxcnc: Was von beidem existiert aktuell, /usr/bin/python oder /usr/bin/python2.7 ?
<maxcnc> die quelle ist dann doch python2.7 und das zel python 
<maxcnc> damit dann python > python2.7 rauskommt
<maxcnc> ich schnalls wirklich nicht 
<bekks> BEantworte doch meine Frage.
<maxcnc> "/usr/bin/python2.7 das ist da
<bekks> Gut, dann ist doch klar, dass das die Quelle ist.
<maxcnc> Danke 
<maxcnc> geht wieder Danke 
<argon18> kann man bei vsftpd auch nur eine bestimmte gruppe, die per ftp zugreifen darf,  zulassen? also die entsprechenden user dieser gruppe hinzufügen, die dann erst das recht auf ftp-zugriff haben?
<bekks>  http://i.imgur.com/ei7M2Lc.jpg
<Moonchild> Hallo
<Moonchild> Wieder da
<Moonchild> Wieviel partitionen erstellt ubuntu 14.04.2
<_moep_> soviele du willst
<Moonchild> Bei mir sind es nur 3
<_moep_> uuuuund?
<Moonchild> Swap und ex4
<Fuchs> und warum haettest Du gerne mehr?
<Moonchild> Die dritte ist apple rom.
<Moonchild> In der anleitung steht vomn ubuntu, man braucht eine bootstrap partition
<Moonchild> Aber automatisch erstellt wird bei mir keine
<Fuchs> *boot, vermute ich. Oder sprichst Du hier von ubuntu phone? 
<Moonchild> Nene
<Fuchs> und ein separates /boot ist heute nicht mehr zwingend noetig 
<Moonchild> Ubuntu 14.04.2 powerpc
<_moep_> Fuchs: boot ist schon noch notwendig, wenn man den rest verschlüsseln will^^
<Moonchild> Den jedesmal weinn ich vom gui aus installiert habe, dann bleibt yaboot hängen
<Moonchild> Aso
<Moonchild> Ne verschlüsseln will ich nix
<Moonchild> Also nir swap und ex4
<Moonchild> Also nur swap und ext4
<Moonchild> Daneben is tdie mac partition
<Moonchild> Filesystem defekt
<Moonchild> Nach der installation
<Moonchild> Ich kann auch keinen benchmark auf der installierten partition von der live cd aus
<Moonchild> Machen
<Moonchild> .
<nagetier> Moonchild, bist du dir sicher die HDD und der RAM sind ok?
<Moonchild> Ja die sind neu
<nagetier> und auch wenn OSX sich ausführen lässt, heißt das noch nicht, der RAM wäre das
<nagetier> Moonchild, und auch das hat leider nicht viel zu sagen
<Moonchild> Ich habe den ram gecheckt
<nagetier> das ist gut
<Moonchild> Das filesystem wird nicht erkannt
<nagetier> Moonchild, wie?
<Moonchild> Nach dem bootloader
<nagetier> meine den RAM getestet
<Moonchild> Obwohl ich automatisch installiert habe
<nagetier> memtest?
<Moonchild> Ja den ram speicher habe ich getestet
<Moonchild> Ja
<nagetier> Moonchild, hattest gestern mal gesagt, du hättest auch andere Distributionen auf dem Rechner versucht, wie waren da die Fehlermeldungen?
<nagetier> auch das FS?
<Moonchild> Bei ubuntu mate 15.10 startet die cd
 * nagetier stochert im Dunkeln
<Moonchild> Und nach einer weile wird der bildschirm wieder schwarz
<nagetier> Moonchild, hattest du nicht auch gänzlich andere Linux-Versionen genutzt? Ubuntu-Mate ist immer noch Ubuntu.
<Moonchild> Und ich kann nur noch alt f1 drücken
<Moonchild> Windows x immer schwarz
<Moonchild> Ja
<nagetier> und..?
<Moonchild> Das einzige was funktioniert bis jetzt war debian 7.9
<nagetier> Moonchild, das ließ sich vollständig nutzen?
<Moonchild> Aber leider nicht mit der 6570 radeon
<Moonchild> Ja vollständig
<nagetier> Moonchild, da hattest du aber sicherlich nicht die Kernelparameter genutzt, oder doch?
<Moonchild> Aber nur mit der 7800 gtx mac grafikkarte
<Moonchild> Nein.
<Moonchild> Das ging über die server installation
<nagetier> Moonchild, und was ist der Grund da unbedingt die ATI nutzen zu wollen?
<Moonchild> Nicht nur das
<Moonchild> Sondern auch boinc von seti läuft nur mit ubuntu
<nagetier> Moonchild, und gewöhne dir wirklich mal ganze Sätze an, es ist mühevoll das zu lesen
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Ich versuche es
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> ist das so, läuft boinc nur mit Ubuntu, wie kommst du darauf?
<Moonchild> Weil auf powermac  die,letzte version 6.12.35 ist
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-17
<Moonchild> Und keine seti v8 workunits laufen
<Moonchild> Mit ubuntu geht viel mehr als mit,debian.
<nagetier> du meinst 6.12.35 ist die letzte Version, die von der CPU unterstützt wird?
<Moonchild> Jamin os x
<Moonchild> Ja in osx
<Moonchild> 10.5.8
<nagetier> Moonchild, verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht
<nagetier> Moonchild, du kannst unter Debian und Ubuntu genau sagen, welche Version verwendet werden soll
<Moonchild> Ich möchte ubuntu zum laufen bringen
<Moonchild> Ich habe version 7.0 auf debian installiert
<Moonchild> Aber der server von boinc sagt das ich auf meinem system keine workunits bekomme
<nagetier> Moonchild, und warum nicht, das wurde doch sicherlich deutlicher gesagt, oder e sollte sich dazu etwas finden lassen?
<Moonchild> Es werden nicht alle linux distros von boinc unterstützt
<nagetier> und Debian gehört dazu?
<Moonchild> Ja
<nagetier> is ja mal ein Dingen
<Moonchild> Leider
<nagetier> Moonchild, wie kommst du darauf? Das sieht ganz anders aus, wenn man mal kurz sucht
<Moonchild> Du hast warscheinlich x86
<Moonchild> Das geht
<Moonchild> Aber powerpc g5 debian nicht
<Moonchild> Schade das ich niemabden privat kenne der linux benutzt
<Moonchild> Der würde meinen rechner auch nicht installieren können
<Moonchild> Lol
<Moonchild> Nagetier: jedenfalls danke ich dir das du mir versuchst zu helfen.
<nagetier> Ja, nur gehen mir auch die Ideen aus
<nagetier> Moonchild, so wie ich das sehe, mag mich irren, gibt es da schon Pakete - https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=boinc-client
<nagetier> wobei das eigentlich recht deutlich ist
<nagetier> Moonchild, ich will dich nicht von Ubuntu abbringen, aber Debian läuft nun mal.. und ich persönlich wüsste nicht wie wir Ubuntu auf deiner HW dazu bewegen können
<dreamon_> Frage wenn ich ein Script per copy and paste in einen Editor (nano) kopiere, dann funktioniert es nicht. Wenn ich es als download das gleiche Script verwende geht es. Was ist dafür der Grund?
<_moep_> was genau funktioniert denn nicht?
<_moep_> lässt es sich nicht starten? bekommst du ne fehlermeldung? 
<bekks> Es kommt die Meldung "Funktioniert nicht." Ist doch klar.
<nils_2> ein grund könnte eine verschiebung im raum-zeit-kontinuum sein, oder? denn wenn ich es mit copy&paste kopiere ist nano doch zeitlich in der vergangenheit während es beim download in der zukunft ist. oder?
<sysdef> dreamon_: schau dir mal file an. damit kann man sehen, was fuer ein datei-format man vorliegen hat. mit einiger warscheinlichkeit kopierst du bei c+p dos zeilenendungen mit. dos2unix kann das fixen.
<sysdef> leider schweigen sich manche interpreter zu DOS zeilenumbruechen aus :|
<dreamon_> bekks, Du bist wie immer überlegen hilfsbereit. Sorry war gerade weg.
<sysdef> dreamon_: ... oder mal mit diff die beiden dateien vergleichen
<_moep_> wie wärs erst mal zu gucken, ob die datei ausführbar ist?
<dreamon_> TEST
<_moep_> durchgefallen^^
<dreamon_> Ich kann den Fehler nicht pasten.. mom mache Pastbin
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14543648/
<dreamon_> bekks, Ich dachte ich werde Ignored?
<dreamon_> Wollte nur wissen ob das Generell zu Problemen führt und man das lassen sollte.
<nils_2> du versuchst eine http datei auszuführen?
<dreamon_> nils_2, Natürlich nicht. → http://www.gtkdb.de/index_36_2458.html → Das Script auf der Seite. Und das hab ich wie gesagt mit copy und paste in nano (ssh Sitzung) reinkopiert.
<sysdef> koennte an der bash version liegen. was sagt denn '/bin/bash --version' ?
<dreamon_> sysdef, GNU bash, Version 4.2.37(1)-release
<sysdef> sieht gut aus, haette ja auch dash sein koennen ;)
<dreamon_> Eventuell ist auch das Script auf der Seite anders als die Datei im Link. Wollte mir nur generell keinen Fehler angewöhnen.
<nils_2> hmmm.. klappt bei mir problemlos (auch via ssh), die copy&paste variante
<sysdef> dreamon_: die zeile sieht in beiden gleich aus. teste mal zeile 107:   echo $((${1} / ${2}))" "$((${1} % ${2}))
<nils_2> mal sehen was beim ausführen passiert :-)
<sysdef> mal abgesehen, dass ich keine fritzbox habe: ich bekomme bei der c+p-version auch keinen fehler
<nils_2> ich habe zwar nicht die passende fritzbox, aber er gibt keinen fehler aus
<dreamon_> sysdef, Die konsole wirft den gleichen Fehler aus. (das ist aber auf dem pi)
<dreamon_> ubuntu sagt zsh: bad math expression: operand expected at `/ '
<nils_2> klappt auf einem pi(2)
<nils_2> 8 days 05:34:46 h (online)
<nils_2> und das mit einer 7490 fritzbox
<dreamon_> nils_2, Nachdem ich das file mit wget heruntergeladen habe gings hier auch. Aber wie gesagt per Copy und Paste nicht. 
<nils_2> wie gesagt, ich habe jetzt nur copy&paste getestet
<dreamon_> Ich hatte ein nano auf dem Pi offen und habs von Ubuntu Firefox rauskopiert und dort rein. dann kamen diese Fehler.
<nils_2> nano, ssh verbindung
<dreamon_> richtig.
<dreamon_> Der Pastevorgang dauerte auch sehr lange.
<sysdef> dreamon_: du kopierst einfach zu hektisch und nicht gewissenhaft genug ;)
<nils_2> keine zwei sekunden, dauert das (rpi2)
<dreamon_> sysdef, Genau! Ich muß das langsamer machen. (eintippen) :)
<dreamon_> nils_2, Ok 3Sekunden.. 
<nils_2> mal sehen, was das da überhaupt ist. klingt ganz witzig :-)
<dreamon_> Feine Sache. Mal schauen ob man den lokalen Traffic auch noch anzeigen kann. Aber geht gut. 
<xchatter> Ich möchte ein VPN nutzen um etwas anonymer im Internet zu sein. Mein Leben ist nicht bedroht, bin weder Aktivist, noch Rechtsanwalt, etc. etc. Noch mache ich etwas illegales. Ich möchte einfach nicht jedem potentiellen Hacker oder Webseite meine IP Adresse geben.
<xchatter> Ich habe auch ein paar VPN IP Adressen gefunden, aber was muss ich installieren, um über ein VPN zu surfen, chatten, etc. ?
<bekks> Das hängt von deinem VPN Provider ab.
<xchatter> Ich mache auch kein Banking darüber, oder so. Einfach Zeitung lesen ... Also bitte keine Warnungen ...
<xchatter> Ich möchte dieses hier nutzen, aber welche Linux software könnte ich damit nutzen?
<xchatter> http://www.vpngate.net/en/howto.aspx
<bekks> apt-get install strongswan network-manager-strongswan
<elmo_> hi ich kann mein menü bzw. taskleiste nicht mehr sehen, nur bei meinem gastaccount. die oberfläche ist einfach leer, nur mit meinem desktop-hintergrund. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? gerade eben ging es noch und ich habe nichts gemacht
<elmo_> hi ich kann mein menü bzw. taskleiste nicht mehr sehen, nur bei meinem gastaccount. die oberfläche ist einfach leer, nur mit meinem desktop-hintergrund. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? gerade eben ging es noch und ich habe nichts gemacht
<stevieh> elmo_: unity?
<elmo_> ich glaube ja
<stevieh> bekommst du mit Ctrl-Alt-T noch ein Terminal auf?
<elmo_> ich probiere mal, moment
<debitux> jetzt isser weg o.o
<stevieh> vllt. hat er T mit Backspace verwexelt :-)
<BlackDash> nabend 
<BlackDash> kennt sich hier wer mit den programm psensors aus 
<ppq> nicht sonderlich
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<_moep_> nein, aber du dich scheinbar mit metafragen
<BlackDash> weil ich muss da meine werte festlegen für cpu temperatur 
<bekks> Was für Werte?
<BlackDash> sorry _moep_
<ppq> meinst du den schwellwert, ab dem eine "alarm" meldung kommt?
<BlackDash> tjo das mit den metafragen verstehe ich wohl nicht richtig 
<bekks> BlackDash: Die Frage nach "Nutzt jemand...?" oder "Kennt sich jemand damit aus...?" ist weder zielführend, hilfreich noch sonstwas. Sie wird als Metafrage bezeichnet.
<nagetier> </biki>
<BlackDash> ok bekks 
<nagetier> BlackDash, werde doch jetzt genauer
<BlackDash> ich hab schon selber gefunden was ich da machen muss ich habe in der bash sensors eingegeben und nehme die werte von da 
<BlackDash> also diese hier 
<BlackDash> Physical id 0:  +39.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<BlackDash> Core 0:         +32.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<BlackDash> Core 1:         +36.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<nagetier> BlackDash, stimmt crit denn?
<BlackDash> ich sollte auch nochmal in thikpad wiki schauen 
<BlackDash> ich hoffe mal 
<nagetier> BlackDash, welche CPU ist es denn?
<BlackDash> bin mir aber nicht sicher 
<BlackDash> ich habe gestern ein video geschaut und auf einmal wuerde der lüfter lauter 
<nagetier> das ändert psensors imho eh nicht
<BlackDash> ja 
<nagetier> BlackDash, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung/
<nagetier> BlackDash, welche CPU ist es denn?
<nagetier> BlackDash, cat /proc/cpuinfo kann da helfen
<BlackDash> intel core i5 
<nagetier> welcher genau?
<BlackDash> mom
<BlackDash> ntel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz
<ppq> die frage, das problem oder was auch immer du von uns willst, ist immer noch total unklar, BlackDash 
<nagetier> BlackDash, ui, 100°C passt
<nagetier> http://ark.intel.com/de/products/52229/Intel-Core-i5-2520M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz
<BlackDash> meine sorge ist das der rechner zu Heiß wird 
<BlackDash> weil ich hab den gebraucht gekauft 
<_moep_> wenn es deinem rechner zu heiß wird, schaltet er sich eh ab, wenn es im bios nicht ausgestellt ist
<ppq> BlackDash, im notebook wird es ab 70 °C langsam bedenklich. behalte es einfach mal im auge. abhilfe schafft es, den kühler zu entstauben
<BlackDash> 70° ok 
<BlackDash> danke ppq
<ppq> BlackDash, gerät aufschrauben, den lüfter festhalten(!), staubsauger ranhalten von innen und außen und den staub entfernen
<ppq> ggf. noch mit nem wattestäbchen nachhelfen
<BlackDash> ich glaube mit einen wattestäbchen werde ich nicht an den lüfter kommen bei den thinkpad t420 
<BlackDash> bei meinen anderen rechner ist das kein problem 
<ppq> du sollst mit dem wattestäbchen auch nicht an den lüfter
<ppq> sondern damit, nachdem du das geröt aufgeschraubt hast!, staub aus dem rilligen kühlkörper prökeln
<ppq> den lüfter am rotieren hindern solange du den staubsauger ranhälst
<BlackDash> ich werde den lüfter sauber machen und neue leitpaste auf die cpu und gpu machen 
<ppq> mach erstmal sauber und schau dann ob letzteres nötig ist
<BlackDash> ja ok das werde ich 
<BlackDash> danke ppq
<ppq> t420 ist eigentlich neu genug, dass es mit der werks-wärmeleitpaste noch keine probleme geben sollte
<stevieh> hatte ich noch nie mit der wärmeleitpaste
<BlackDash> also meist du das kann nur staub sein 
<BlackDash> ich werde das machen 
<stevieh> ich hab neulich meinen x230 entstaubt, das wirkte wunder.
<ppq> stevieh++
<stevieh> mit druckluft
<ppq> bei uralt laptops, die 10 jahre auf dem dachboden gammelten, kanns schon was bringen die wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern
<ppq> aber sonst :)
<BlackDash> stevieh gut druckluft habe ich nicht 
<ppq> staubsauger reicht
<BlackDash> aber ein pinsel geht denke ich
<stevieh> yep, aber so ne Dose druckluft ist ne feine sache
<nagetier> hatte ich mal gekauft, die war eher enttäuschend
<nagetier> aber auch da gibt es unterschiedliche ;)
<stevieh> ja, heisse luft in dosen hilft nicht. Berliner Luft auch nicht.
<nagetier> da hätte man tatsächlich genau so gut pusten können
<dreamon> Fahr zu Tankstelle und nimm die Druckluft zum Reifenaufpumpen. :)
<ppq> und dann schön die anti-pannen-rotze aus dem schlauch ins notebook spritzen :)
<nagetier> nie wieder pannen am rechner \o/
<BlackDash> so ok ich bin dann mal wieder weg und danke für die schnelle hilfe 
<David1977> N'abend zusammen. Ich habe ein paar NFS shares auf einem Unraid, die ich mittels eines Scripts mounte, wenn ich sie benötige (server ist nicht immer an und wenn, dann brauche ich nicht immer die mounts auf meinem Rechner). Um mit scripts zu arbeiten und das lernen zu verbessern habe ich einmal ein script geschrieben um sie zu mounten und eines zum unmounten.
<David1977> hin und wieder, wenn ich das script zum unmounten ausführe, kommt es vor, dass ich die Meldung "device is busy" bekommme
<David1977> führe ich das scipt danach direkt nochmal aus, läuft alles gut
<David1977> woran könnte das liegen?
<David1977> Ich meine, mir ist klar, dass wenn ich den Ordner/den Mountpoint irgendwie nutze, dass das dann logisch ist, aber ich bin weder in einem der Ordner noch werden sie dann genutzt, wenn ich das script ausführe
<jokrebel> weil es noch "am arbeiten war"?
<David1977> du meinst das script?
<ppq> David1977, schau mal mit lsof oder fuser, ob da noch irgendwas zugreift
<David1977> ich kann dir das script gern zeigen, wenn das holft
<David1977> *hilft
<David1977> ok
<David1977> ppq: wie nutze ich lsof? Die mountpoints liegen alle unter /media/...wäre es dann: lsof | grep /media
<bekks> nö, das wird nicht gehen :)
<David1977> dann erleuchte mich doch bitte ;)
<bekks> Mach mal "" um das /media herum.
<David1977> ok, verstanden. Sehe, wenn ich darauf zugreife
<chriss_> foo
<Mopselop> N abend habe gerade ein Problem mit dem SSh zugang zu einen Rechner in meinen Heimnetzwerk
<Mopselop> Wenn ich mitttels SSH:// BENUTZERNAME@192.168.2.128 auf diesen zugreifen möchte erscheint als meldung
<Mopselop> Terminating, 1 bad configuration options
<Mopselop> Weis jetzt nicht was falsch läuft , hat früher funktioniert =-O
<k1l_> meinst du jetzt i terminal?
<Mopselop> ja klar im Terminal
<k1l_> ssh user@server
<k1l_> ohne die ://
<Mopselop> klappt leider nicht immer noch der selbe Fehler
<k1l_> wie lautet der befehl genau?
<Mopselop> ssh Benutzername@192.186.2.128
<k1l_> welches OS sind rechner und server?
<Mopselop> beides Ubuntu der einen 15.10 der andere 14.04
<k1l_> und was hast du da geändert, bevor es nicht mehr geht?
<k1l_> oder nutzt du etwa den root login?
<Mopselop> ja ist ein Odroid minirechner dort gibt es nur den root user...
<Mopselop> verstehe nicht was falsch läuft , hat ja früher geklappt..
<k1l_> also das klingt eigentlich als wenn auf dem zielrechner die ssh config kacke ist und er deswegen alles ablehnt
<Mopselop> wo kann ich die config finden ??
<k1l_> auf dem server in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Mopselop> also die habe ich nicht geändert..
<k1l_> nee warte.  sshd_config ist die server config
<k1l_> aber was hast du denn geändert?
<Mopselop> bin schon lange nicht mehr dran gewesen , weiß jetzt auch nicht ob ich etwas geändert habe ...
<Mopselop> also die ssh.client sind auf server und client identisch 
<k1l_> pack mal von deinem client das "cat /etc/ssh/ssh_config" in einen pastebin
<Mopselop> # This is the ssh client system-wide configuration file.  See
<Mopselop> # ssh_config(5) for more information.  This file provides defaults for
<Mopselop> # users, and the values can be changed in per-user configuration files
<Mopselop> # or on the command line.
<Mopselop> # Configuration data is parsed as follows:
<Mopselop>   
<k1l_> bitte paste.ubuntu.com nutzen
<Mopselop> sorry
<Mopselop> So noch ein Versuch paste.ubuntu.com/1455995/
<k1l_> klappt nicht
<Mopselop> ich hab es dir als Direktnachricht geschickt...
<k1l_> das sieht ok aus.
<k1l_> kannst mal mit -v das loglevel hochrehen
<k1l_> beim ssh command
<Mopselop> er zeigt mir gerade an das in der /home/Benutzer/.ssh/config ein Fehler wäre.
<Mopselop> da schaue ich mal nach ...
<Mopselop> danke der Fehler lag in der oben beschriebenen Datei Home/..../.ssh/conig   / known_server   habe beide umbenannt und läuft wieder :-D
<Mopselop> ls
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-09
<flaty> pc bootet wieder. dachte zuerst an einen defekt. nachdem ich 1 ram riegel rausgenommen hab gehts wieder. boot läuft durch, jedoch kommt kein anmeldebildschirm sondern lediglich eine graue Fläche. maus geht aber.
<tomreyn> flaty: schau mal in die logs. /var/log/syslog, dmesg -T, /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<tomreyn> ctrl-alt-f1 drücken um auf ne konsole zu kommen. ctrl-alt-f7 um wieder zur grafik zu kommen.
<flaty> dmesg befehl geht, bei den anderen beiden fehlt die berechtigung
<Frickelpit> das xorg log könnte u.U. auch in deinem /home unter .local liegen, je nachdem wie der xserver gestartet wird
<Frickelpit> ansonsten mit sudo -i eine root-shell öffnen lassen
<flaty> im .local is nix, habe hier ein ubuntu gnome
<flaty> seltsam, syslog lässt sich trotz root-shell nicht öffnen
<Frickelpit> flaty: wie probierst du es?
<flaty> /var/log/syslog
<Frickelpit> das ist nur die Datei, du brauchst noch etwas, womit du sie lesen kannst. ein Pager wie less z.B.
<tomreyn> flaty: sudo cat /var/log/syslog | gedit -
<Frickelpit> sudo cat …
<Frickelpit> Kinners
<tomreyn> ?
<tomreyn> Frickelpit: spricht da aus deiner sicht was dagegen?
<Frickelpit> tomreyn: 1. hat er bereits eine root-shell mit sudo -i offen und braucht nur einen pager, 2. sudo cat ist einfach nur murks, besonders dann noch nach gedit pipen
<tomreyn> ja ich würd's auch mit less machen, aber es gibt leute die bleiben lieber bei der GUI.
<tomreyn> aber "2." müsstest du bitte erläutern.
<Frickelpit> dafür gäbe es dann gksudo z.B.
<tomreyn> ja gksudo wär besser in dem kontext, stimmt.
<tomreyn> war es das was es zu "murks" macht?
<Frickelpit> der ganze Befehl, ja
<Frickelpit> useless use of cat sagt dir was?
<tomreyn> nach gedit pipen ist sicherlich sinnvoller als gedit per sudo aufzurufen, wie man es häufig liest
<Frickelpit> gedit ruft man deswegen auch nicht per sudo auf, sondern per gksudo
<tomreyn> nee auch das nicht, gedit gibt man gar keine root-rechte
<Frickelpit> im Idealfall
<tomreyn> drum pipe ;)
<Frickelpit> deswegen less als pager, er will ja gucken und nicht editiere
<tomreyn> ja, das wäre die ideale variante, DA sind wir uns einig ;)
<tomreyn> danke für die erläuterung deiner sichtweise.
<Frickelpit> np
<flaty> muss jetzt weg, danke ersma. 
<gugaua> Hallo, ich versuche mich mit curlftpfs zu einen ftp mit "ssl,no_verify_hostname" zu verbinden, dabei bekomme ich folgenden fehler... Error setting curl: CURLOPT_SSL_VERIFYHOST no longer supports 1 as value!
<gugaua> kennst jemand einen workaround?
<deem> gugaua: das ist wohl ein bug im paket und auch schon über ein jahr alt
<deem> keine ahnung, ob das noch irgendwann gepatcht wird
<gugaua> gibt es sonst noch eine möglichkeit unter ubuntu, ftp zu mounten mit ftp über ssl mit falschen zertifikat?
<deem> gugaua: welche version von ubuntu un version von curlftpfs nutzt du denn? ich hab hier keine probleme mit dem programm
<gugaua> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<gugaua> curlftpfs 0.9.2 libcurl/7.35.0 fuse/2.9
<gugaua> deem: also eine lts version von ubuntu
<deem> hmm curlftpfs ist in der gleichen version bei mir vorhanden, aber mein libcurl ist neuer. vielleicht ist das schon das problem
<gugaua> deem: müsste ich das eine repository hinzufügen oder sowas?
<deem> ?
<deem> ein upgrade auf 16.04 würde schon reichen, aber das wollen einige ja nicht. du könntest schauen, ob es ein aktualisiertes paket in backports gibt
<gugaua> und eine alternative zu curlftpvs gibt es nicht?
<gugaua> alles upgraden ist nicht ganz so gut, da es ein produktives system ist... würde backups und planung brauchen
<deem> gugaua: ich wüsste nichtmal einen anwendungsfall, bei dem ich ftp space mounten wollte. ich würde dafür eher nfs, samba oder so nehmen
<gugaua> für ein backup auf eine synology
<deem> kann die kein nfs?
<gugaua> hmm, vielleicht schon... ist aber extrem blöd wegen user id
<gugaua> die kann man auf der synology nicht setzten und deswegen müssen diese auf dem linux system geändert werden
<deem> gugaua: das kann nfs meines wissens nach auch
<gugaua> deem: ist nfs übers internet auch gut?
<koegs> gugaua: nein
<koegs> dann eher sshfs
<gugaua> koegs: ist dass das gleiche wie sftp?
<koegs> nein
<flaty> pc bootet wieder. dachte zuerst an einen defekt. nachdem ich 1 ram riegel rausgenommen hab gehts wieder. boot läuft durch, jedoch kommt kein anmeldebildschirm sondern lediglich eine graue Fläche. maus geht aber.
<flaty> syslog und dmesg lösst sich aufrufen
<flaty> Xorg log kann ich nicht finden
<tomreyn> /var/log/Xorg.*.log wobei das * in der regel durch ne 0 oder 1 zu ersetzen ist.
<tomreyn> und dann wär das noch ~/.xsession-errors
<flaty> ok. kann alle logs öffnen
<Ofnir> hiho zusammen, habe erst seit 3 tagen ubuntu als OS und könnte hilfe mit dem Drucker treiber gebrauchen ;)
<koffeinfriedhof> !Drucker Ofnir :)
<koffeinfriedhof> !Drucker
<le_bot> Informationen zu Drucker finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker
<Ofnir> also ich habe dieses hplip installiert...
<Ofnir> das wiki habe ich schon gelesen, gefunden habe ich den drucker, scheint also installiert zu sein... als indiz dafür liegen hier auch 2 gedruckte seiten ;)
<koffeinfriedhof> Dann weißt du schon mehr, als ich :D Was ist denn nun genau das Problem?
<Ofnir> er druckt halt nicht alles was ich ihm in die warteschlange stecke, teilweise nicht, teilweise erst nach ner halben std, und seit eben ohne mein zutun erkennt gscan den drucker gar nicht mehr
<Ofnir> also gscan jetztnur als beispiel weil ich grade eben was scannen wollte
<koffeinfriedhof> Scanner ist ungleich Drucker. Der muss (für gewöhnlich) separat installiert werden.
<koffeinfriedhof> Zum Drucken: Lass mal den hp-doctor laufen und achte auf die Ausgaben. Möglicherweise "wünscht" der sich noch ein Paket.
<Ofnir> ok? ich habe den laserjet cm1415nfw von hp also multidings
<Ofnir> hp-doctor, ok, such ich mal raus... danke erstmal
<koffeinfriedhof> Ist ein tool, welches hplip mitbringt, Ofnir. Müsstest du über die code completion im terminal "finden" (TAB-Vervollständigung)
<Ofnir> :) du hattest aber mitbekommen das ich vollnoob bin was ubuntu angeht?! :) also terminal kann ich schon was mit anfangen... aber code completion??
<mikawe> @Ofnir : Ich hab eben mal auf der Shell einfach hp-doctor probiert, da ist das Ding gleich losgelaufen. Habe ne Uralte Trisquel installation laufen (Ubuntu 14.04)
<Ofnir> also nur hp-doctor im terminal eintragen?!
<mikawe> @Ofnir sollte bei dir also ohne Probleme klappen.
<mikawe> jawoll
<Ofnir> ich probiere...!
<Ofnir> ...siehe da, macht er. mal sehen was rauskommt
<mikawe> :-)
<DaVu> Ich habe festgestellt, dass manchmal ein anderer Druckertreiber sehr gut helfen kann, wenn der Druck ewig braucht, bis er ausgedruckt ist. Dafür habe ich bei mir die sogenannten Gutenberg Treiber installiert. Leider sind die nicht für jedes Gerät verfügbar
<Ofnir> Also er schreibt jede menge... in den meisten fällen *error: Communication status: Failed*
<Ofnir> ist über w-lan verbunden der trümmer
<jokrebel> hp-doctor hört sich dann doch recht Windows-mäßig an, oder?
<Ofnir> @DaVu ICh glaube die Gutenberg Treiber sind nicht für HP, zumindest habe ich dort nix davon gelesen... die benötigen aber irgendwas mit Gnu make oder so, hab das mal im terminal eingegeben, sagt aber er kennt den befehl nicht...
<mikawe> @Ofnir: Dann ist make nicht installiert
<Ofnir> ok, also muss ich das noch installieren...
<jokrebel> wär mir neu, dass man für HP-Drucker irgendwelches make gedönse bräuchte. 
<Ofnir> also ich habe keinen Plan ;)
<jokrebel> habt ihr denn das Wiki für Drucker schon überhaupt abgeklopft, bevor ihr hier irgendwelchen .make install gedönse "reinprügelt"?
<mikawe> @Ofnir: wie lautet denn die genaue Ausgabe?
<Ofnir> Also wie gesagt, ich habe hplip installiert, der drucker ist gefunden, über w-lan verbunden, macht aber nur ab und zu was er soll
<mikawe> @Ofnir: Naja ab und zu ist doch schonmal ein Anfang :-) Was macht er denn nicht?
<Ofnir> *error: 'HP-LaserJet-CM1415fnw' Printer is either Powered-OFF or Failed to communicate.*
<Ofnir> obwohl er an ist und er unter *Drucker* im System zu sehen ist...
<Ofnir> also das hat hp-doctor rausgeschmissen
<mikawe> *sendet mal Grüße aus WOB@toddy
<mikawe> @Ofnir: und wenn Du jetzt aus irgendeiner Anwendung heraus drucken willst, zuckt dann da was?
<toddy> Hi mikawe, danke – Grüße zurück
<Toddy69> von mir auch
<mikawe> :-)
<jokrebel> Ofnir: Dass vielleicht einfach die WLAN-Verbindung nicht die beste ist? Steht der denn (zumindest für die Testzwecke neben dem WLAN-Sender/Router?)
<Ofnir> mikawe  da macht er erstmal nix... ich hatte gestern abend gegen 20Uhr nen druck in auftrag gegeben, bis 24uhr war der rechner noch an, heute gegen 18uhr wieder angemacht und vor 20min kam die ausgabe...
<Ofnir> ja steht neben dem repeater, hier im haus hat alles volle sendeleistung 
<mikawe> @Ofnir: hmmm, scheint als wollte er dir Zeit für nen Kaffee geben. Aber stimmt schon, was passiert denn wenn du n Kabel dranmachst?
<jokrebel> neben dem Reapeater - aha - und der Repeater hat "ständige und gute" Verbindung zum "eigentlichen" WLAN-Sender?
<Ofnir> jokrebel, nicht? 
<Ofnir> mit kabel habe ich noch nicht probiert, dachte das muss ohne gehen, da ich den laptop immer im haus rumschleppe...
<jokrebel> eben - erst mal mit LAN - dann kann man den Treiber sicher ausschließen (oder eben als Fehlerquelle ansehn) so ist das stochern im Nebel
<Ofnir> ok, also schmeiss ich jetzt fix n kabel ran
<mikawe> wäre ne Idee.
<jokrebel> unbedingt - wenn es dann prima geht kann man den Treiber als Ursache ausschließen
<jokrebel> Drucken über WLAn und Repeater (vielleicht auch noch sowhl der PC als auch der Drucker) muss 4 Funkhürden fehlerlos überstehn!
<Ofnir> so, kabel gefunden :) mal sehen was er sagt
<Ofnir> also mit kabel ohne probleme 
<Ofnir> allerdings zeigt er mit im popup von hplip immer noch ein warnschild...
<mikawe> @Ofnir: Ja dann scheint das Problem aber eher mit dem WLAN zu bestehen als mit dem Druckertreiber. Da hatte der jokrebel den richtigen Riecher.
<Ofnir> ok... schonmal gut zu wissen. dann muss ich weiter auf die suche gehen ;)
<Ofnir> besten dank schonmal
<jimsio> würde gerne den zugriff auf einen ordner(bestenfalls sogar unterordner) protokollieren. also dateien erstellen, überschreiben
<jimsio> gibt das relativ einfach?
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-10
<DrTosh> hi wie kann ich die Daten meines linux servers sichern, wenn der Speicherplatz voll ist?
<stevieh> auf was leeres?
<Frickelpit> rsync, scp, …
<DrTosh> ich bin noch nicht so bewandert mit linux, deswegen verzeiht mir meine unwissenheit xD
<DrTosh> ich habe einen VPS und kann dort nun keine CD oder aehnliches reinschieben
<sdx23> DrTosh: besser die Frage ausfuehrlicher stellen.
<DrTosh> deswegen frage ich mich wie ich es so anstellen kann? 
<DrTosh> mit ssh anmelden und ein Archiv von einem Ordner ziehen waere so mein Plan 
<stevieh> ok. Also musst du dateien nach remote kopieren. d.h. wie oben gesagt, rsync und scp werden dafür genutzt
<sdx23> nicht komplett schrottige VPS-Anbieter bieten eine Backupfunktionalitaet an. Wenn das nicht geht, musst du eben selbst was ueberlegen.
<sdx23> Falls kein Platz mehr auf dem Server ist, geht es natuerlich nicht, das Archiv dort zu erzeugen. Dann erstmal alles holen (zB. rsync) und lokal archivieren.
<DrTosh> ich wuerde es gerne selber machen, schon alleine des lernzweckes wegen
<sdx23> !rsync
<le_bot> Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<DrTosh> ok danke
<sdx23> (rsync ist auch die richtige Adresse, wenn's um Lernen geht - das ist ein Tool, was man schon kennen sollte)
<DrTosh> alles klar. Mal ne Doofe Frage: Kann ich ein Archiv in einem Ordner erzeugen, den ich archiviere?
<sdx23> Je nachdem wie schlau das Archivierungsprogramm ist, wird das unendlich gross...
<DrTosh> Jetzt habe ich ein Problem mit: sudo rsync -a -e "ssh -p 97" username@domain.de:/path komme ich nicht in meinen Server rein. Es heisst immer nur Permission denied, please try again
<DrTosh> Ich werde nach einem Passwort gefragt, welches ich auch richtig eingebe. Mit ssh -p 97 username@domain.de komme ich auch rein
<Frickelpit> Port 97?
<DrTosh> ja ich habe den ssh port von 22 auf 97 geaendert
<Frickelpit> wozu?
<Mr_Torgue> ich hab hier auf xubuntu nen zeitgeist-daemon laufen, obwohl ich zeitgeist nie isntalliert habe und unter xubuntu gar nicht installiert sein dürfte
<sdx23> DrTosh: warum denn sudo?
<DrTosh> habe erst ohne 
<Mr_Torgue> wie kann das sein?
<DrTosh> dann hab ich einfach mal mit probiert haha
<sdx23> DrTosh: das solltest du dir schnellstmoeglich abgewoehnen.
<sdx23> DrTosh: kopiere mal die Fehlermeldung
<sdx23> Mr_Torgue: irgendwas hat das installiert. `aptitude why paket` hilft
<sdx23> bzw. `apt-cache rdepends --no-suggests --no-conflicts --no-breaks --no-replaces --no-enhances --installed --recurse paket`
<Frickelpit> sdx23: wesentlich einfacher als aptitude^^
<sdx23> Frickelpit: aptitude ist nicht default installiert.
<Frickelpit> i know ;)
<Mr_Torgue> midori
<Mr_Torgue> das hätte ich nun nich erwartet
<DrTosh> Permission denied, please try again.
<DrTosh> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver]
<DrTosh> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(226) [Receiver=3.1.1]
<sdx23> DrTosh: das bezieht sich vmtl. auf den remote /path
<sdx23> wenn du den mit 'username' nicht lesen darfst, geht das eben nicht.
<lDrTosh> sollte ich rsync mit dem parameter -z benutzen?
<sdx23> manchmal.
<leszek> lDrTosh: bei modernen maschinen hilfts 
<leszek> beispielsweise was auf nen lahmen usb 2.0 stick kopieren was GB weise groß ist
<leszek> oder falls man bandbreite sparen will auf nen server
<sdx23> leszek: aehm, der USB Stick spielt keine Rolle, der kann ja nicht selbst unzippen. Wenn die Netzwerkverbindung ein extremer Flaschenhals ist und auf beiden Seiten genug CPU zur Verfuegung steht, kann man drueber nachdenken.
<DrTosh> Ich habe gerade ein rsync aus einer Putty-session heraus gestartet. Dieser dauert aber noch ca 8 Stunden. Muss das Putty-fenster dafuer auf bleiben?
<LetoThe2nd> DrTosh: wenn du's nicht in ein screen oder ähnliches verpackt hast - ja
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: überleg mal, was dein putty aktuell ist und was passiert, wenn du dich abmeldest ;)
<LetoThe2nd> DrTosh: dann lieber gleich abbrechen, und in nem screen restarten. rsync setzt dann üblicherweise an der abbruchstelle neu auf
<DrTosh> was genau meinst du denn mit screen?
<Frickelpit> !screen
<le_bot> Informationen zu Screen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen
<Frickelpit> oder
<Frickelpit> !tmux
<le_bot> Informationen zu tmux finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tmux
<DrTosh> ah ok, das ist ein nices tool. Aber die Machine muss trotzdem anbleiben oder?
<hoodow> "nices" :|
<LetoThe2nd> na die maschine die das rsync ausführt muss natürlich laufen...
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: remote und local müssen natürlich anbleiben, wenn du mit rsync Dateien von remote nach local kopierst.
<DrTosh> eigentlich mache ich gerade einen rsync von einer linux machine zu einer anderen. Nur das ich beide auf einem Windows-Client ueber Putty steuere
<LetoThe2nd> und was ist dann das problem?
<DrTosh> xD. Ich wollte nur fragen ob der Windows Client anbleiben muss
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: du verstehst schon, von wo nach wo du arbeitest?
<LetoThe2nd> und das haben wir beantwortet: ja, er muss, ausser der rsync läuft in etwas wie screen (oder tmux, generell irgend eine art von detachablem terminal)
<Frickelpit> und wie die Verbindung dabei ist?
<DrTosh> ich denke schon. Ich sitze an PC A. Steure ueber eine secure shell server B, der mit einem rsync dateien auf Server C kopiert
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: richtig. Und wenn du nun PC A ausschaltest, obwohl deine Session auf server B nicht in einem screen läuft, was passiert mit deiner Session auf server B?
<DrTosh> die shell wird geschlossen und der Process terminiert, das habe ich jetzt verstanden
<Frickelpit> gut, dann hast du also jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten
<slartibartfast> #freifunk-rhein-neckar
<adhsgdh> kennt jemand eine live-iso die flash abspielen kann? adobe-flashplayer also auf der iso vorinstalliert.
<ppq> kannst du dir ganz einfach selber bauen, adhsgdh 
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Customization Kit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> oh, UCK geht nicht mehr mit 16.04
<ppq> schnelles googeln sagt, dass "Pinguy Builder" eine alternative ist
<adhsgdh> ppq: mit anderen worten möchtest du mir sagen: Das was du suchst gibt es nicht. Richtig?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> es gibt sicherlich isos mit integriertem flash
<adhsgdh> okay, wo finde ich den die iso?
<ppq> ich nutze weder flash noch live-cds, deshalb kann ich das nicht beantworten. sollte aber nicht schwer sein, sowas zu finden.
<adhsgdh> ich suche seit 2 Stunden. Es ist schwer.
<ppq> dann ist die genannte option doch einen versuch wert
<ppq> hat den vorteil, dass du nicht irgendwelchen dritten vertrauen musst.
<adhsgdh> [20:36] <adhsgdh> ppq: mit anderen worten möchtest du mir sagen: Das was du suchst gibt es nicht. Richtig?
<ppq> ?
<adhsgdh> ich suche: Eine iso für x86 oder x86_64 zum herunterladen, um diese mit dd auf einen usb-stick zu packen, vom usb-stick zu booten und eine Hompega mit flashfunktionalität auf zu rufen.
<Frickelpit> installier doch auf dem USB-Stick das System
<frostschutz> adhsgdh, wenn dir bei der unbuntu iso was fehlt musst du das im livesystem denn halt mal eben schnell mit apt-get nachinstallieren. 
<adhsgdh> frostschutz: diese möglichkeitn ist mir bekannt, löst jedoch nicht die anforderung
<adhsgdh> frostschutz: das sollte ein nicht editierbares OS sein. persistenz oder gar installation auf USB-Stick sind nicht gewünscht
<sdx23> aus serioesen Quellen wird sowas wegen Lizenzblahs nicht verfügbar sein. Daher: Was ppq sagt.
<adhsgdh> sdx23: man darf adobe flash player nach anfrage bei adobe offiziel mit ausliefern in der iso. Linux Mint hat früher das mal gemacht. Diese mehrere Jahre alte isos sind jedoch eine reine sicherheitslücke. Gibt es nichts was nicht viele jahre alt ist?
<sdx23> adhsgdh: naja, du bist in einem Ubuntu-Kanal ;) Die Ubuntu Lösungen sind, wie genannt: Selbst bauen oder nachinstallieren.
<LinuxFan> kann mir jemand sagen , ich hatte einen alten jahrgang 2006 sata und habe dar ubuntu 14.04 drauf installiert . Nun habe ich einen neuen bekommen und habe die ubuntu sata an das neue board mit uefi angeschlossen, das problem ist jetzt das kopieren oder schreiben auf der platte ist sehr langsam . was muss man machen das es alles wieder schneller funktioniert schreiben und kopieren
<LinuxFan> kann mir jemand sagen , ich hatte einen alten PC  jahrgang 2006 sata und habe dar ubuntu 14.04 drauf installiert . Nun habe ich einen neuen bekommen und habe die ubuntu sata an das neue board mit uefi angeschlossen, das problem ist jetzt das kopieren oder schreiben auf der platte ist sehr langsam . was muss man machen das es alles wieder schneller funktioniert schreiben und kopieren???
<sdx23> LinuxFan: wenn die platte von 2006 ist, ist sie halt langsam. 
<LinuxFan> der pc nicht die platte 
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-11
<Inge5568> Servus! Warum zeigt meine Aktualisierungsverwaltung eigentlich unter "Andere Aktualisierungen" immer den "Micrisoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-Package)" an, aber man kann ihn nie zum Aktualisieren auswählen?
<Inge5568> Ich will iohn entweder aktualisieren oder diese Meldung soll verschwinden.
<stevieh> das ist wohl irgendwelches wine zeug?
<stevieh> solltest du dir vielleicht eher mal mit apt anschauen, was da so passiert
<Inge5568> stevieh, Wie, mit apt anschauen?!
<stevieh> apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade und dort lesen, was da steht
<LinuxFan> ich habe ubuntu 14.04 auf einen alten rechner installiert sata-festplatte , nun habe ich die festplatte in einem neuen PC mit uefi bios eingebaut nun sind die Schreib und Kopier Geschwindigkeit sehr niedrig ich habe im  msi bios auf ahci mode eingestellt und funktioniert auch nicht ??? 
<DaVu> Das heißt du hast komplett die alte Festplatte mit der fertigen Installation in einen Rechner mit komplett anderer Hardware eingebaut?
<DaVu> verstehe ich das richtig?
<LinuxFan> <DaVu> richtig
<DaVu> Da bist du aber mutig
<Frickelpit> warum?
<DaVu> Naja, ich meine, passt sich das System nicht bei der Installation auf die Hardware an?
<Frickelpit> das heißt aber nicht, dass es das beim nächsten Start mit geänderter Hardware nicht mehr macht ;)
<DaVu> auch nicht bei der CPU?
<Frickelpit> Nein
<DaVu> offensichtlich scheint das ja Probleme zu bereiten
<DaVu> aber gut. Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren Belehren ;)
<DaVu> Machen würde ich das trotzdem nicht
<Frickelpit> Woher schließt du, dass seine Schreib- und Kopiergeschwindigkeiten an der CPU liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> doch, ist sogar eigentlich ne dankbare methode um grundsysteme aufzusetzen für systeme die gar keine laufwerke haben
<DaVu> Ich schließe das nicht daraus (habe gerade selbst gemerkt, dass sich das so anhört ;) )
<LetoThe2nd> die üblichen problemquellen sind eher binärtreiber, vor allem grafik und wlan
<DaVu> Ich sage nur, dass es offensichtlich Probleme bereitet, wenn man die Hardware komplett tauscht
<LetoThe2nd> und ich sage nur dass es *in diesem fall* einen unerwarteten effekt gibt, von dem wir bisher nicht wissen wo er her kommt.
<LetoThe2nd> eh schon wieder weg. also essig mit belastbaren tests und aussagen
<Frickelpit> Dann war es nicht so wichtig ;)
<DaVu> jupp ;)
<Inge5568> stevieh, also da kommt jede Menge Zeugs aber nix mit Wine oder Micrisoft
<Inge5568> stevieh, http://pastebin.com/f1DKBQv0
<le_bot> Title: rentier@rentier-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade[sud - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<maredebianum> Moin, ich finde gerade nicht den richtigen Ansatz für bash while read: while read line; do read -p " user input, not from pipe" ans ;done <inputfile , also zeilenweises Einlesen von Datei, mit einem zweiten read im Loop, das vom User lesen soll z.B. "[y/n]". beide reads nutzen den piped input...
<stevieh> Inge5568: apt wird mit sudo benutzt
<stevieh> !apt
<le_bot> Informationen zu APT finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT
<Inge5568> stevieh, hab ich doch
<stevieh> Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden. - open (13: Keine Berechtigung)
<stevieh> ah, das sudo muss auch vor apt-get upgrade
<Inge5568> ich ahnte es
<Inge5568> aber wieso kommt das bei der Aktualisierungsverwaltung wo ich da ebenfalls jedes Mal Passwort eingeben muss?!
<maredebianum> maredebianum:  named pipes und read sind auch keine Freunde
<stevieh> mach mal ein sudo apt-get upgrade in ein pastebin
<maredebianum> Inge5568: Aktualisierungsverwaltung=GUI, bash=terminal, die haben unterschiedliche Passwort-Abfragen und -Caches
<maredebianum> habe jetzt das read Problem durch zwei aufeinanderfolgende iterationen gelöst (WFM)
<nick-power> hi, ich hab mein Ubuntu 32Bit installiert obwohl der prozessor 64bit unterstüzt, lohnt sich der aufwand einer neuinstallation?
<k1l_> ja
<nick-power> k1l_, und warum?
<k1l_> alleine schon weil die 32bit unterstützung nach und nach abgebaut wird.
<k1l_> google macht z..b keinen 32bit chrome mehr für linux. nur noch den 64bit
<k1l_> wer heute noch ein 32bit OS installiert, hat entweder ein 32bit only cpu (und dann hat man eh andere problem, weil die dinger arsch lahm sind, die so alt sind, dass sie kein 64bit haben) oder man hat das falsche iso installiert
<nick-power> ist backup sinnvoll? hab keine daten abgelegt nur programmeinstellungen, wie xhat thunderbird mozilla
<k1l_> du kannst die config ordner in deinem home sichern. und nahcher zurückspielen
<nick-power> ok, thanks
<a_> meine boot partition ist bei 100% :-O  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/671b8100e8d4004a72c7c4894634eb41 
<le_bot> Title: gist:671b8100e8d4004a72c7c4894634eb41 · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<a_> wie kann ich da wieder platz schaffen
<stevieh> alte kernels löschen. google mal in Netz nach purge old kernels
<k1l_> a_: echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<k1l_> a_: seit 16.04 sollte da aber shcon automatisch passieren wenn ein kernel update kommt und einen neuen kernel build installiert
<a_> k1l_, kann ich das bedenkenlos ausführen?, scheinbar gibt es unerfüllte abhängigkeiten auf linux-image-... zumindest sagt apt-get autoremove das: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8729e36c76521f7fa7b5d63773de02fb
<stevieh> hmm... das ist bei meinem 16.04er Laptop mal nicht so.
<le_bot> Title: gist:8729e36c76521f7fa7b5d63773de02fb · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<k1l_> a_: ja. danach gucken, dass "linux-generic" installiert ist und alles ist gut
<stevieh> es gibt auch ein bikeshed package, wo ein purge-old-kernels dabei ist.
<k1l_> das ist standard mittlerweile
<a_> k1l_, leider klappt das nicht https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e43dda5d2870d4eeca0d0ec436525331
<le_bot> Title: gist:e43dda5d2870d4eeca0d0ec436525331 · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<k1l_> a_: sudo apt-get install -f
<k1l_> das ist ein 16.04, oder?
<a_> k1l_, hatte zuvor sudo -s gemacht
<k1l_> ja dann ohne sudo …
<a_> ich bin dann dem hinweis mit 'apt-get -f install' aus der purge fehlermeldung gefolgt: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/33daf5a666cfe9a7b340ca382c6bdd3f  
<le_bot> Title: gist:33daf5a666cfe9a7b340ca382c6bdd3f · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<k1l_> hast du eine seperate /boot partition?
<a_> ja
<LetoThe2nd> klassische möglichkeit wäre, mittels dpkg direkt ein paar der alten pakete zu entfernen
<k1l_> genau
<k1l_> lass dir mit "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" ne liste geben welche alten kernel installiert sind. dann da 1-2 alte pakete entfernen mit dpkg und dann läuft apt wieder durch. dann kannst du den einzeiler oben laufen lassen
<a_> vielen dank, hat geklappt!! dpkg -l | grep linux-image-generic  ii  linux-image-generic-lts-xenial passt oder?
<k1l_> ja, linux-generic ist das wichtige paket, weil es kernel und header mitzieht
<tuor> Hi, ich möchte ~30GB Bilder mit einem Passwort verschlüsselt auf einer FAT32 formatierten externen Platte speichern. Wie mach ich das am einfachsten?
<Frickelpit> fat32 auf einer externen Platte?
<tuor> Frickelpit, könnte auf NTFS sein, ist von einem Windows formatiert und Nautilus mountet es ohne Probleme.
<tuor> mount sagt mir: "type fuseblk"
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: bei 30gb müsstest du ohnehin per datei oder anderweitig unterteilt verhschlüsseln, da fat32 definitiv keine ~30gb grosse containerdatei erlauben wird :-P
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: bei ntfs kannst dann ganz einfach veracrypt nehmen
<tuor> Ah ne ist NTFS (blkid sei dank).
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ok thx. Versuch ich.
<tuor> gibt veracrypt nicht in den standart repos? Oder fehlt mir ein repo...
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: die standart ist die art wie man steht....
<tuor> Dann halt standard.
<tuor> Wie es sich auch schreibt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/VeraCrypt/
<le_bot> Title: VeraCrypt › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: den üblichen vortrag über risiken und nebenwirkungen spar ich mir, du bist ja schliesslich lange genug dabei und dir deiner verantwortung bewusst ;-)
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, yea. OK. Gibts auch eine Lösung, welche ich mit den "normalen" Ubuntu Programmen umsetzen kann? Also Programme welche ich in Ubuntu Repos finde.
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: ein gar löbliches Abschiedswort für seine Daten.
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: sind ja nicht meine.
<Frickelpit> tuor: wo wird denn die platte überall angeschlossen?
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: och klar. ne containerdatei loopmounten mit cryptsetup oder so zum beispiel.
<tuor> Unter anderem am Schul-PC und ich hab keine Bock diese Bilder zur verfügung zu stellen. Dazu kommt, ich will die Platte auch mal vergessen können (nicht dass ich das beabsichtige, aber ich bin vergässlich).
<Frickelpit> und auf dem Schul-PC ist sicherlich ein Windows, nehm ich an.
<tuor> Frickelpit, ja, der muss den Rest der Platte lesen können.
<tuor> Ich ich könnte auch eine Zweite Partition erstellen. Dor drauf luks tun und dann einfach normal hineinkopieren. Sollte doch gehen, nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( "war ja eh klar, warum hat der pöhse LetoThe2nd meine gedanken nicht gelesen" )
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: und das luks mountest du dann unter windows mit nem ext4 drin, oder? supi idee.
<Frickelpit> ^^
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, sorry, windows muss nur alles andere Lesen können, nicht das was ich verschlüsseln will.
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: dir ist schon bewusst dass man dir beim besten willen keinen sinnvollen rat geben kann wenn du ständig die hälfte der relevanten randbedingungen weglässt?
<tuor> Ich habe zwei Arten von Daten: Schuldaten (unproblematisch, windows muss lesen können), Privat (problematisch, nur linux lesen)
<LetoThe2nd> kauf dir ne externe platte mit hardware verschlüsselung. nicht so sicher, dafür praktisch.
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ja das tut mir ja leid, ich hatte das noch nicht so ganz durchdacht.
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, wär ne idee. ^^
<LetoThe2nd> macht für dich definitiv mehr sinn.
<LetoThe2nd> oder halt einfach generell ne zweite, die du dann nicht mitnimmst.
<Frickelpit> und wenn das nicht geht, dann halt eine zweite partition mit luks
<LetoThe2nd> jö, zum beispiel.
<Frickelpit> nur wenn du die vergisst und irgendein frömel findet die, kann er die zweite partition platt machen. ergo, an backups denken
<LetoThe2nd> daten ohne backups sind ohnehin gelöschte daten, sie wissen es nur unter umständen noch nicht.
<Frickelpit> na bei 30GB Bilder hoff ich doch mal, dass zumindest mal der Gedanke an Backups kam.
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: alter optimist.
<tuor> Jo, ich hab halt nur eine leichte Platte, welche ohne extra Stromkabel auskommt. Eine neuanschaffung wäre zwar nett, aber kostet -> möchte ich vermeiden. Daher bin ich jetzt am NTFS verkleinern (ja wie im wiki beschrieben, mit -n ;) )
<Frickelpit> :D
<kira> Hi na :)
<tuor> Frickelpit, ja Backups hab isch schon, nur irgendwo auf zwei Platten die nirgens eingebaut sind. Im Nottfall muss ich mich halt um die anderen Platten kümmern, für den Moment bin ich zu faul. ;)
<tuor> (Ich habe sogar 2 Backups :) )
<tuor> Das wiederherstellen ist nur ein wenig mehr Aufwand. ;)
<Frickelpit> tuor: Gratuliere. Dann hast du das minimum für Datensicherheit bisher getan.
<tuor> Frickelpit, ich bin zwar schwereziehbar, aber ihr schafft es trotzdem mich langsam aber sicher zu erziehen. ;)
 * tuor meint es nicht ganz wörtlich.
<b0ney> nabend
<krautvernichter> hi
<krautvernichter> wie kann ich in der console unter debian einen externen monitor konfigurieren
<krautvernichter> danke
<LetoThe2nd> krautvernichter: keine ahnung, erwartest du jetzt dass wir für dich in #debian oder #debian-de nachfragen?
<krautvernichter> ah ok hast mir schon geholfen
<krautvernichter> aber wird wohl unter ubuntu das selbe sein.
<oxtobear> weiss ichh nicht ich hab kein debian .... es gibt linux-distributionen, die sind schwieriger als ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> ist doch auch egal - es gibt spezifische debian-channels, und für weiteres unseren wundervollen smalltalk-channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<krautvernichter> jaja ich habs schon verstanden
<deem> kann man eine gruppenzuweisung zum eigenen account aktualisieren, ohne sich ab und wieder anmelden zu müssen?
<sash_> Nein
<LetoThe2nd> deem: partiell. siehe man newgrp
<sash_> Ah, okay, doch
<sash_> http://superuser.com/a/345051
<le_bot> Title: shell - Reload a Linux user's group assignments without logging out - Super User (at superuser.com)
<deem> das hab ich auch gerade gefunden. funktioniert leider nur für die gerade geöffnete shell, reicht aber erstmal so
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-12
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> wie sag ich apt-get denn, auf die Frage, ob es vorhandene Konfigurationsdateien behalten soll, mit N oder dem default zu antworten? -y reicht anscheinend nicht.
<stevieh> ok, habs. merci
<dadrc> Haben dir gerne geholfen
<leszek> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive ... hmm... zu spät
<stevieh> https://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=119454
<le_bot> Title: Komplettes apt-get upgrade silent? • debianforum.de (at debianforum.de)
<Husker_Mobil> Hallo zusammen, gibt es unter ubuntu die möglichkeit gespeicherte WLAN passwärter wieder auszulesen, wenn man das system neu aufsetzen muss?
<Frickelpit> Husker_Mobil: Ja, die sollten unter /etc/Networkmanager zu finden sein. Kannst du als normaler Nutzer aber nicht lesen, also erst mit sudo -i eine root-shell öffnen
<Husker_Mobil> Frickelpit: super, sind wie verschlüsselt oder liegen die im Klartext vor ?
<Frickelpit> die sollten im klartext gespeichert sein
<Husker_Mobil> Frickelpit: 1000 dank, aber ist das nicht ein wenig fragwürdeig ? also jetzt in dem fall freue ich mich sogar aber so grundsätzlich?
<Frickelpit> nein, warum?
<Frickelpit> ein normaler benutzer kann die Datei nicht lesen, da ihm die Berechtigung dazu fehlt
<deem> ntpdate fragt doch port 123, oder?
<Frickelpit> und wenn man auf deinem System dazu in der Lage ist, hast du andere Probleme als deine Wlan-Passwörter ;)
<Husker_Mobil> Frickelpit: ja das stimmt natürlich aber das schützt ja nicht vor dem ausbau der platte es sei den die platte ist Verschlüsselt (ist in meinem Fall sogar so)
<Frickelpit> Husker_Mobil: jo, dann ist alles tutti
<Husker_Mobil> Cool
<Husker_Mobil> Vielen Dank !
<Husker_Mobil> in welcher der dateien stecken denn die Keys ?
<Husker_Mobil> schon gut, habs gefunden
<Husker_Mobil> im Verzeichnis system.connections
<sifa> danke
<DrTosh> kann ich eigentlich einen "rsync /" auf eine leere Platte schreiben und von dieser booten? Oder brauche ich noch mehr fuer eine Datensicherung?
<dadrc> bootloader
<dadrc> Grub ist entweder im MBR oder in der EFI-Partition, aber nicht in /
<DrTosh> muss ich den bootloader auch sichern?
<DrTosh> und ja wie?
<Frickelpit> musst nicht, kannst aber mit dd
<Frickelpit> alternative wäre den bootloader installieren
<DrTosh> okay vielen dank fuer die info :D
<DrTosh> installiere ich den Bootloader vor dem bespielen der neuen Platte oder hinterher?
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-13
<kio3_> Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde, ich habe folgendes Problem. Mein Home Verzeichnis wird im .privat verschlüsselt und dort haben sich mittlerweile 150GB angesammelt obwohl meine Home-verzeichnis Aktuell nur 30GB in Anspruch nimmt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Ubuntu immer wieder neue Ordner mit einer Kopie anlegt und die alten nicht löscht, da der .privat mit sehr vielen Ordnern voll ist. Meine Festplatte platzt gerade un
<kio3_> d ich würde gerne Wissen ob und wie man meinem Problem Abhilfe schaffen könnte. LG KIO3 
<LetoThe2nd> kio3_: ncdu verrät dir wo der platz geblieben ist.
<Frickelpit> zur Not, wenn man es nicht installiert hat, ein du -h -d 1 ~
<kio3_> vielen danke, habe das problem beseitigen können. es lag an einem ordner, den konnte ich jetzt verschieben. jetzt ist wieder genung platz da. ;) 
<LetoThe2nd> kio3_: was geheimnisvollen? oder wars von dir selbst und da hast einfach nicht mehr dran gedacht?
<kio3_> nur der ordner mit meinen fotos. wenn die cam angschlossen wir zieht er autom. die bilder in den ordner. habe vergessen die dann in die cloud zu ziehen. ubuntu zieht die dann mit in die .private.
<LetoThe2nd> :-)
<kio3_> ;)
<kio3_> super programm ncdu, werde ich jetzt wohl sehr oft benutzen. 
<ShiroNeko> hi, hab mal eine frage zur netzwerkperformance. habe einen rechner Windows/Ubuntu 10.04LTS dual boot. Unter Windows bekomme ich Transferraten von knapp 1GBit/s (SMB Server, Debian Jessie) unter Ubuntu jedoch nur ca. 300Mbit. Werte unter Ubuntu mit scp und nfs auch nicht wesentlich besser
<ShiroNeko> woran könnte das liegen?
<jokrebel> 10.04?
<ShiroNeko> 16.04, sorry, tippfehler
<ShiroNeko> CPU ist ein Xeon E3, NIC Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V, 32GB RAM, daran sollte es wohl kaum scheitern
<jokrebel>  Nun ja. Closed Windows Protokolle und dann vielleicht auch Windows Dateisysteme?  Da darf man keine Geschwindigkeitswunder erwarten
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: darum wundert mich die gleiche, recht bescheidene performance ja auch wenn ich nfs nutze
<jokrebel> und das Dateisystem ist (damit Du es auch unter Windows nutzen kannst) NTFS (aus dem Hause Microsoft)?
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: damit ich das FS ausschließen kann hab ich unter linux auf ein ext4 kopiert, unter windwos auf ntfs, jeweils SSD
<ShiroNeko> Fileserver selbst ist ein Debian Jessie, ext4, samba/nfs
<jokrebel> Wenn ich einen Brand löschen will und an dem C-Rohr-Anschluß mehrere Gartenschläuche dran habe, muss ich _alle_ Gartenschläuche durch ein C-Rohr ersetzen um den Durchfluss eines C-Rohrs zu erreichen. Wenn da _ein_ NTFS beim Kopiervorgang dabei ist, reicht das als "Bremse"
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: da ist ja kein NTFS dazwischen. 
<ShiroNeko> Fileserver ist und bleibt ein linux mit ext4, Client ist ein Rechner Windows/Ubuntu dualboot ... und um die Bremse NTFS ausschließen zu können habe ich auch getestet "Fileserver (NFS) -> Client /mount/ext4fs"
<ShiroNeko> und auch dort nur um die 300MBit/s
<jokrebel> nur NFS von ext4 nach ext4 beides auf SSD
<ShiroNeko> joerg: fileserver hat ein RAID5 volume, nicht SSD, aber client hat SSD als ziel. 3ware RAID5 mit 4 platten schafft allerdings problemlos die 120MB/s
<jokrebel> wobei nun ka 300MBit/s nicht gerade "sehr langsam" wäre
<ShiroNeko> hab aber ab und an 50GB die ich am rumschieben bin (Videoencoding) da macht es durchaus ein unterschied ob 300 oder 1000mbit
<jokrebel> "und auch dort nur um die 300MBit/s" passt nun wie zu "problemlos die 120 MB/s"
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Und das Gigabit-Netzwerk ist "surchgängig und hochwertig" verdrahtet?
<jokrebel> durchgägngig
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: ja, ist es. Generell CAT6 Kabel, kein switch vom Grabbeltisch ... 
<ShiroNeko> joerg: iperf3 nach 5min im mittel 987 Mbits/sec. würde jetzt weniger auf ein generelles netzwerkproblem tippen
<ShiroNeko> kopiere auch nicht zig kleine files, sondern wenn dann files im GB Bereich
<jokrebel> vielleicht ein I/O-Cache-Problem?
<ShiroNeko> wie könnte ich das ermitteln?
 * jokrebel wär froh über 300MBit/s
<jokrebel> https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?id=10399 da sind ein paar interessante Infos enthalten IMHO
<le_bot> Title: NFS Übertragungen nur stoßweise / Installation und Konfiguration / bbs.archlinux.de (at bbs.archlinux.de)
<jokrebel> iotop vielleicht noch
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: danke, werd ich mal durchlesen
<ShiroNeko> anderes problem, was eventuell bekannt ist: filezilla; ich kann in allen feldern zwar text eingeben, aber nichts löschen ... weder entf, noch backspace
<ShiroNeko> text markieren und überschreiben geht auch nicht, es lassen sich nur werte in leere felder eintragen
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: die Version des verwendeten Moduls und dessen Optionen würde ich mir genauer ansehen
<nagetier> Oft sind die Optionen recht moderat, im Vergleich zu den Einstellungen in Windows
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: ich nehm mal das Beispiel des eingabefeldes für den server. will ich auf blafoo.example.com und vertippe mich muss ich filezilla beenden und neustarten weil ich den servernamen nicht mehr korrigieren kann ... wüsste nicht in welchem modul ich da suchen sollte
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: das bezog sich auf deine Netzwerkkarte
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: achso =)
<NTQ> Welche Software nutzt ihr um euer Ubuntu regelmäßig zu sichern? LuckyBackup will bei mir irgendwie nicht mehr, seitdem ich auf 16.04 geupdatet hat.
 * Rochvellon nutzt Back in Time
<k1l_> man könnte ja auch mal gucken warum es nicht mehr geht
<ppq> das wäre ja albern
<dreamon> Obwohl ich Papierkorb gelöscht habe stelle ich fest das /home/dreamon/.local/share/Trash/expunged/ voller kram ist.
<dreamon> Ich werds mal als root löschen
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-14
<derarsch> hey sit das gut
<derarsch> http://www.ebay.de/itm/322389902233?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2648
<le_bot> Title: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (Box) (1) - Vollversion für Windows FQC09105 885370927085 | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<welle> das geht ja gut los! Was ist bitte ein Pastebin? Und was ist Offtopic?
<gast> Nachdem ich ubuntu server installiert habe sehe ich mit ifconfig nur lo. Ich müsste mich mit dem wpa2 Wlan verbinden mit dhcp. Was ist zu tun?
<sdx23> gast: was für ein wlan device hast du denn?
<gast> Es heisst Qualcomm Atheros AR9285
<Frickelpit> gast: ip a zeigt dir alles an
<jokrebel> was sagt "rfkill list"?
<gast> Ah ja, ip a zeigt alles an
<gast> rfkill ist nicht installiert...
<jokrebel> öhm
<tomreyn> "ubuntu server"
<gast> Ja, ubuntu 16.10 server
<tomreyn> da sind möglicherweise nicht alle utilities für wlan-zugänge dabei
<tomreyn> gast: installier dir für die konfiguration des wireless-zugangs "nmcli" (network manager kommandozeilenschnittstelle). einen wpa2-wireless-zugang manuell zu konfigurieren macht nämlich keinen spaß.
<gast> Das Lan Kabel funktioniert nicht am Laptop..
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/
<le_bot> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gast: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/ vielleicht noch
<le_bot> Title: Connect to a wireless network via command line - gHacks Tech News (at www.ghacks.net)
<jokrebel> aber wenn Du noch nicht mal per LAN ggf. fehlendes Nachinstallieren kannst, hmm
<tomreyn> gast: hmm na ja ich denke du wirst sehr wahrscheinlich noch zusätztliche software installieren müssen. weil ein server normalerweise nicht ausschließlich (oder eher gar nicht) über wlan kommunziert, sind sicher einige der pakete die man dafür normalerweise benötigt bei der ubuntu server-installation nicht dabei.
<tomreyn> gast: aber du kannst es mal probieren, vielleicht hast du ja glück und sie sind doch dabei: https://www.punyal.com/2016/08/18/ubuntu-16-04-wpawpa2-wifi-network-command-line/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 16.04 – WPA/WPA2 WiFi network (command line) – Pablo Puñal Pereira (at www.punyal.com)
<gast> Ok, ich probiere das alles aus. Danke
<tomreyn> den artikel von 2009 würde ich nicht zur hilfe nehmen
<tomreyn> seitdem hat sich ne menge verändert und der klappt auch nciht mit WPA2, was man hierzulande aber fast ausschließlich verwendet
<tomreyn> ansonsten hast du noch die möglichkeit von einer ubuntu-(desktop-)install-dvd zu booten, mit der du vermutlich wireless nutzen kannst, und dann chroot in deine installation auf festplatte machen kannst um die fehlenden pakete nachzuinstallieren.
<tomreyn> !chroot
<le_bot> Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<gast> Danke für alle Info. Wäre es vielleicht einfacher wenn ich ubuntu normal mit gui installiere aber die gui nicht automatisch startet? Wie macht man das, das hätte ich eigentlich lieber gehabt?
<jokrebel> wenn Du ein Desktop-Ubuntu nimmst, wird das Netzwerk vom networkmanager verwaltet. Der startet aber soweit ich weis, erst mit der GUI
<gast> Und wenn ich dann 1x mit der GUI das Wlan eingestellt habe sollte es dann beim nächsten Start ohne GUI funktionieren?
<jokrebel> soll heißen. Ich fürchte, wenn Du da nachträglich den Start von X verhinderst hast Du auch wieder kein WLAN
<gast> Aha...
<jokrebel> man möge mich ggf. korrgieren
<jokrebel> hier steht, welche Pakets Du für WLAN brauchen wirst https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Installation › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> zwar auch schon ein paar Tage älter aber ggf. auch hilfreich http://askubuntu.com/questions/464507/ubuntu-14-04-server-wifi-wpa2-personal
<le_bot> Title: wireless - Ubuntu 14.04 Server - WiFi WPA2 Personal - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<gast> Oh nein, mit dem habe ich mich vorhin schon beschäftigt und nichts herausgefunden. Ich installiere nochmals Ubuntu Desktop und versuche den Autostart der GUI zu verhindern. Vielleicht frage ich dann nochmal... Danke für die Hilfe
<jokrebel> wie gesagt, fürchte ich, dass dann ohne GUI aber auch kein WLAN gehen wird
<jokrebel> gast: Vielleicht ist LAN-Karte nur im BIOS deaktiviert?
 * jokrebel würde nen Server eh bevorzugt per LAN (ohne W) dran haben wollen
<gast> Ja aber dann kann ich immerhin die GUI starten wenn ich Internet brauche, und so auch einfacher etwas installieren um das Wlan ohne GUI zum laufen zu bringen. Im BIOS müsste ich mal nachschauen, aber ich denke nicht weil es erst seit kurzem ist und das BIOS nicht viele Einträge hat. Ich wollte den alten Laptop dazu benützen im Zimmer herum zu tragen
<bunyip> muss doch möglich sein, nach der installation nmcli zu installieren und dann den NetworkManager zu deinstallieren, wenn da nicht 1000 deps drauf hängen.
<jokrebel> Öhm? Was hilft ein Server, der kein Netz hat und ich erst hinlaufen und lokal die GUI starten muss? Oder was hab ich da jetzt falsch verstanden
<Frickelpit> gast: wenn du wlan am server nutzen willst, warum konfigurierst du dann nicht einmal das ganze richtig mit ip und wpa_supplicant?
<bunyip> ich habs so verstanden, das er wlan ohne gui machen will
<jokrebel> warum will man ein Server herumtragen?
 * jokrebel findet das noch nicht zu Ende gedacht
<fford> Für den Network-Manager gibt es auch ein Ncurses basiertes Tool, "nmtui" nennt sich das und ist im NM Package vorhanden.
<gast> Also ich wollte eigentlich nur meinen alten Laptop benutzen und im Zimmer herumtragen. Der ist aber sehr langsam, deshalb wollte ich Ubuntu ohne GUI und vielleicht noch ein paar andere Oberflächen ausprobieren die vielleicht schneller sind.
<Frickelpit> gast: und du hast soeben bemerkt, wie blöd diese Idee war.
<gast> Nein :) Sie ist doch gut? Ich muss es nur nicht mit dem server versuchen sondern mit dem Desktop
<fford> Aha...
<gast> Oder was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr einen Laptop habt der zu langsam ist?
<gast> Nur Terminal funktioniert immer schnell :)
<fford> Kommt auf deine Kenntnisse und Ansprüche an, es geht auch ohne X Window.
<Frickelpit> gast: was willst du denn mit dem Laptop machen?
<gast> Ja am liebsten surfen und kleine Scripte schreiben, aber surfen funktioniert mit nichts schnell also benutze ich ihn halt nur zu Scripte schreiben
<jokrebel> vielleicht mal Lubuntu anstatt Ubuntu versuchen? Und dann auch nicht die 16.10 sondern die 16.04 LTS?
<jokrebel> gast: Was ist das denn für Rechner? Welche CPU und wie viel RAM?
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab hier Ubuntu Gnome 16.10. Wenn ich dort im Nautilus zu einer bestimmten Datei springen möchte, habe ich bei meinem alten Ubuntu einfach den Dateinamen eingetippt und der hat die Datei dann markiert. Jetzt ist es so, dass er auf einmal mit der Suche beginnt und alle Unterverzeichnisse durchsucht. Wie stell ich das wieder um?
<jokrebel> Lembert: zweiteres kann ich unter 16.04 bestätigen (hattest Du das als "altes ubuntu"?)
<gast> jokerebel: Lubuntu hatte ich schon einmal, auch da ist das surfen langsam, auch mit allen anderen Linux Versionen, und ein paar Sachen sind ein bisschen anders und muss ich jedes mal wieder neu herausfinden. Es ist ein Intel Atom n455 mit 1.6ghz 1 Kern + 1 (virtueller) Kern
<juliy> benutzt hier irgendwen den canon mg2455 drucker? ich kann dazu leider keine passenden treiber finden
<sdx23> Lembert: http://askubuntu.com/questions/290109/how-to-disable-search-in-nautilus-3-6-while-typing-text
<le_bot> Title: 13.04 - How To Disable search in nautilus 3.6 while typing text! - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> und http://superuser.com/questions/880121/how-to-get-back-to-type-ahead-search-in-nautilus
<jokrebel> gast: Nunja - von nem Atom braucht man keine Wunder erwarten
<le_bot> Title: fedora - How to get back to type-ahead search in Nautilus? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<Lembert> sdx23, danke, genau das hab ich gesucht
<gast> jokrebel: Ja, das stimmt..
<gast> Also Ubuntu ist jetzt mit Desktop installiert und in der Datei "/etc/default/grub" habe ich "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" " verändert, aber nach ca 10s startet es trotzdem die GUI. Auch grub timeout auf 0 nützt nichts.. Weiss jemand wieso?
<gast> (Es kommt ein login im tty, aber nach 10s startet es die GUI)
<k1l> ja, seit systemd geht das nicht mehr
<k1l> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target  
<k1l> das sollte das sein
<gast> Ach so, ok. Danke
<gast> Jaa :D Es funktioniert alles, auch das Wlan ohne GUI, und mit "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start" startet die GUI normal und mit startx seh ich danach nur schwarz und kann mit Rechtsklick einen Terminal aufrufen :) Danke für die Hilfe, und gutes we
<k1l> nicht startx nutzen :X
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<stevieh> ihr wieder ;_)
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Displaymanager/ dabei ist das selbst da erklärt.
<le_bot> Title: Displaymanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> stimmt :-/ wer hat das denn da reingepackt k1l https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Displaymanager/#Alternativen
<le_bot> Title: Displaymanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> :-) ich wars nicht. Wo sollte auch nochmal das Problem sein, wenn man das macht? Ich hab da nie probleme mit gehabt...
<jokrebel> bei Benutzung eines Displaymanagers kann es bei zusätzlicher Nutzung von "startx" angeblich zu unangenehmen Auswirkungen kommen. Weis ich aber auch nur vom Hörensagen
<Frickelpit> weil?
<stevieh> weil es mal irgendeiner erzählt hat...
<Frickelpit> ja, scheint so
<stevieh> IMHO immer noch der einfachste und effektivste Weg, sein X zum Laufen zu bekommen, wenn irgendwo die HW o.ä. klemmt.
<jokrebel> war ja früher "üblich ™" aber sein seit ein paar Releases "deprecated" und "besser nicht mehr zu benutzen"
<stevieh> wo steht das?
<jokrebel> datt wenn ich wüst (aber mindestens hier im Backlog ;-)
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> dann zeig mir das warum, dann kann man nochmal drüber reden ;_)
<Rolfi> Hallo! Uefi-Frage: Für völlige Neu-Installation von Win10 und Ubuntu16.04 auf SSD
<Rolfi> Wohin (Auf welche Partition) schreibt man die neue Partitionstabelle?
<Rolfi> Habe sda1 "Basic data partition" ntfs 450MB oder sda2 "EFI" fat2 100 MB
<stevieh> hmm.. ich hab da noch nie drüber nachgedacht. "Im Normalfall" erst Win10, dann Ubuntu und alles geht
<Rolfi> oder muß man eine ganz neue zusätzlich einrichten?
<nagetier> Rolfi: 10 ist also schon installiert?
<stevieh> ubuntu kommt auf eigene Partititionen, aber das schlägt dir der Installer vor
<Rolfi> nein, habe alle Partitionen bzgl 10 und ubuntu gelöscht.
<stevieh> Rolfi: tja, dann würde ich sagen: Win10 drauf, wenn es da schon geht, nicht die ganze Platte zu nehmen, ist gut. Danach Ubuntu drauf.
<nagetier> Rolfi: Dann installiere jetzt 10. Der Installer wird dir die für Windows die passende Tabelle erzeugen. Lasse dabei Platz für dein Ubuntu.
<Rolfi> Schon klar, aber hier
<nagetier> wasn?
<Rolfi> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Deinstallieren/
<le_bot> Title: EFI Deinstallieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> ich würde - wenn es der Rechner zulässt am besten gar kein EFI benutzen
<Rolfi> steht im letzten Kapitel  "Alle löschen" 
<Rolfi> , daß ich eine neue Partitionstabelle anlegen soll und nun weiß ich nicht, wo.
<nagetier> Rolfi: Sage dem Windows-Installer er soll dir eine neue erstellen.
<Rolfi> Besteht keine Gefahr, daß neben der alten Tabelle eine neue eingerichtet wird?
<nagetier> Rolfi: Das macht er automatisch, oder erstellt die halt eine passende (EFI oder non-EFI)
<nagetier> Rolfi: es gibt nur eine
<nagetier> Also eine Partitionstabelle die ggf. mehrere Partitionen beschreibt
<Rolfi> In der Anleitung lese ich deutlich, erst neue Partitionstabelle und dann GPT neu installieren. 
<nagetier> Mir egal, mache es bitte wie ich sagte
<nagetier> Du kannst auch gerne den Umweg gehen
<Amm0n> Rolfi, eine Partitionstabelle enthält die Daten über die darauf befindlichen Partitionen. Geschrieben wird die auf die ganze Festplatte also zum Beispiel /dev/sda. 
<Amm0n> gpt brauchst du eigentlich nur bei Datenträgern >2TB
<nagetier> Rolfi: Ansosnten gehe hin und starte eine Linux Live-Version, verwende gdisk und lasse dort im Menü eine neue Tabelle erstellen
<nagetier> Die ist dann leer und Windows fängt an sie zu befüllen
<nagetier> Amm0n: IMHO auch wenn man das System UEFI aufsetzt
 * nagetier mag EFI ebenfalls recht wenig
<Rolfi> Genau so weit bin ich: gparted von live cd gestarted 
<nagetier> oder eher das Gefummel, was oft damit einhergeht
<nagetier> Rolfi: da - http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=de#gparted-create-partition-table
<Rolfi> habe jetzt die Platte mit den zwei restlichen Partitionen vor mir
<le_bot> Title: GParted -- GParted-Handbuch (at gparted.org)
<Rolfi> Tut mir leid, mußte mich neu in den chat einwählen. Hab ich es richtig verstanden
<Rolfi> die neue Tabelle wird nicht in eine Partition geschrieben, sondern erfordert als Ziel die ganze Platte
<Amm0n> richtig
<Rolfi> Super. Herzlichen Dank und schönen Abend! 
<h4x3> Moin, ich hab nen 40" blaupunkt TV und nen ubuntu. das ubuntu ist auf 1920x1080 eingestellt. doch irgendwie fehlt ein stück rand um das bild herum. auch wenn ich die auflösung niedriger stelle.
<h4x3> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das da einstellen kann?
<h4x3> ist über hdmi angeschlossen
<jokrebel> im TV-Menü
<h4x3> ich check das mal
<h4x3> der ton wird über den rechner lautsprecher ausgegeben und nicht über den tv hdmi
<h4x3> habns aber gerade gelöst mit dem to9n
<h4x3> nun nur noch das bild
<jokrebel> Du fragst nach dem Bild und kümmerst Dich dann erst mal um den Ton, welchen Du mit keinem Wort erwähnt hattest .... nun ja
<h4x3> ich mache es gleichzeitig...
<jokrebel> wär der erste Fernseher wo Ton und Bild im selben Untermenü wären
<jokrebel> und wenn Du schon so ausführlich von Deinen Nebenschauplätzen erzählst, könntest wenigstens dazu schreiben, was der Fehler war ;-) Weil Ubuntu-Support spezifisch ist das grad alles eher weniger
<h4x3> ton hab ich über ubuntu geändert. die ausgabe und bild über das ferbedienungsmenü
<h4x3> doch leider ohne erfolg
<Amm0n> h4x3, probier doch mal 1920x1200 als Auflösung
<h4x3> das bietet er nicht an. nur 1320 oder so
<h4x3> aber is nun erstmal egal. jetzt müssen die kinder halt mit abgeschnittenen rand schauen. hatte gehofft es auf die schnelle lösen zu können.
<nagetier> h4x3: Wo ist denn dieser Rand, links/rechts oder /oben/unten?
<nagetier> oder komplett herum?
<h4x3> komplett herum
 * jokrebel tippt auf "beim Fernseher gezoomt"
<h4x3> am fernseher kann ich auch aotmaitsch, zoom1, 16:9 und 4:3 stellen
<h4x3> hab sowohl 16:9 probiert als auch automatisch
<jokrebel> und alles schon probiert?
<h4x3> jup
<h4x3> 4:3 auch
<h4x3> hab aber gar nich gesehn ob da auch noch der rand abgeschnitten war
<h4x3> mom
<jokrebel> ggf. gibt es für "ins Bild reinzoomen" nochmal ne separate Einstellung (die vielleicht sogar nur per Tasten und nicht übers Menü erreichbar ist)
<nagetier> jokrebel: vermute die Einstellung am TV muss die selbe bleiben die ansonsten auch verwendet wird. Nur für den HDMI-Eingang immer eine andere vorzunehmen zu müssen wäre schon sehr lästig
<nagetier> und ist das Bild dann auch gezerrt, was man eigentlich nicht will
<h4x3> ok da bin ich wieder. habs gefunden
<nagetier> auch wenn es gleichmäßig gezerrt wird :)
<h4x3> gab neben den optionen angepasst und panorama
<h4x3> und auf angepasst stellt er es richtig
<h4x3> linke nummer
<h4x3> automatisch und 16:9 klappten nicht
<h4x3> nur angepasst
<h4x3> danke euch
<jokrebel> nagetier: Hab da schon die urigsten Dinger erlebt (grad wenn der TV schon älter war) ...glaub HDMI gibts auch inzwischen unterschiedlichen Versionen/Ständen
<h4x3> und sorry für die störung
<nagetier> h4x3: störung?
<nagetier> h4x3: ist doch alles gut gelaufen :)
<h4x3> stimmt, danke nochmal dafür ;-)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Aber war Offtopic ;-)
<jokrebel> h4x3: Keine Ursache
<nagetier> äm, das war es, ja :)
<h4x3> das bild problem war offtopic?
<nagetier> h4x3: weil es eher mit deinem TV zu tun hatte, nicht mit Ubuntu. Aber das konnte man nicht direkt wissen
<jokrebel> h4x3: Wenns am Fernseher lag; klar
<jokrebel> h4x3: Inklusive Deiner HDMI-Karte konnte ja noch nicht mal der Rechner was dafür. Geschweig denn Ubuntu ... aber halb so wild.
<lok5794> Hallo, ich hätte mal wieder eine frage zu einer abänderung meiner platte...
<jokrebel> die da wäre?
<lok5794> zur zeit habe ich eine meine platte mit der standartpartitionierung also einmal "/" mit 191,65gb eine "swap" mit 31,92gb und eine extended mit 31,92gb. ich würde diese aber gerne abändern mit einer /, /boot und einer /home partition. Lässt sich diese änderung durchführen ohne datenverlust und der möglichkeit die installierten pakete alle nachher noch zu nutzen. sprich ohne komplette neu installation und konfiguration. da
<lok5794> nke.
<lok5794> swap glaube ich benötige ich garnicht, da 32gb ddr4 ram
<nagetier> lok5794: /boot dürfte eher das Problem werden.. dürfte klappen, ist aber gefummel. /home umziehen und swap freigeben ist nicht wirklich schwierig
<nagetier> lok5794: man könnte auch überlegen alles zu sichern, alles neu zu partitionieren, und dann alles wieder, diesmal passend, zurückzuspielen. Das "passend zurück" ist dabei nicht mehr als die Sicherung auf die jetzt passende Partitionierung loszulassen
<lok5794> ging mir halt um das einfachste instandhalten meines systems auch nach einem distributionsuprade
<lok5794> und da habe ich oft gelesen wäre es sinnvoll die partitionierung so zu verlegen
<nagetier> lok5794: da ist das Ändern von /boot auf eine eigene Partition wenig hilfreich, und auch /home, welches derzeit keine eigene Partition hat, kann regelmäßig gesichert werden
<Frickelpit> lok5794: ein separates /boot ergibt eigentlich nur dann sinn, wenn du das System verschlüsseln willst
<Frickelpit> ansonsten bringt das keinen Vorteil
<nagetier> und ich persönlich würde so wenig wie nötig upgraden.. wenn, dann von LTS zu LTS, alles andere ist oft schmerzhaft
<lok5794> sollte eine neuinstallation erforderlich sein, haut er mir aber dann nicht die momentane /home und die / ordner nicht auch weg?
<nagetier> Da jetzt alle 6 Monate zu hoffen, dass das alles fehlerfrei durchläuft, ist ein Trugschluss, IMO
<Frickelpit> lok5794: deswegen hat man aktuelle Backups zur Hand
<lok5794> die ich auch machen möchte....
<Frickelpit> was hindert dich daran?
<lok5794> nur überlege ich eben, ob es sinn macht das ganze jetzt nochmal mit ner neuinstallation an sich zu machen oder ob ich jetzt da rum doktor...
<nagetier> lok5794: Würde ich so machen.. wenn du neu installiert hast, sicherst du das default /home und spielst die Sicherung zurück
<nagetier> lok5794: wie weit ist das System eingerichtet?
<nagetier> Wenn überschaubar, mach es neu
<nagetier> wobei das für nur /home schon etwas brutal wäre
<lok5794> wlan drucker mit scanner läuft, eigenens kompilierte programme laufen, fotoworkflow im mit standartprogrammen laufen auch usw. n paar sachen sind da schon drinne... wäre halt schade um die investierte Zeit...
<lok5794> andererseits bin ich auch n bissle selber schuld :-/
<lok5794> hab mir jetzt noch ne packages_list.list erstellt ums einfacher zu haben
<nagetier> lok5794: zeige doch mal ein 'fdisk -l /dev/sdX' von deinem OS-Festspeicher
<lok5794>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<lok5794> /dev/sda1   *        2048   401922047   200960000   83  Linux
<lok5794> /dev/sda2       401924094   468860927    33468417    5  Extended
<lok5794> /dev/sda5       401924096   468860927    33468416   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<nagetier> lok5794: swap lässt sich also einfach deaktivieren, verwerfen und ohne Probleme um ein /home erweitern
<lok5794> theoretisch...
<nagetier> also /dev/sda lässt sich ohne Probleme erweitern
<nagetier> lok5794: schau die 'swapoff" an, verwende fdisk, oder gdisk, richte ein /home ein, mounte es temporär, kopiere Daten vom Alten auf das Neue, passe fstab an, starte neu
<nagetier> dir*
<lok5794> alles per live cd oder kann ich swap einfach im laufendem betrieb deaktivieren?
<nagetier> um korrekt zu kopieren müssten dir noch die Optionen gesagt werden, die habe ich nicht im Kopf.. würde dazu cp oder.. man, komme gerade nicht drauf, verwenden
<nagetier> lok5794: laufendes System
<nagetier> Das ist alles im laufenden System möglich
<lok5794> ok
<nagetier> Auch wäre das alles sogar ohne Neustart möglich ;)
<Rochvellon> nagetier: rsync?
<lok5794> swapoff on /dev/sda5
<nagetier> Rochvellon: right x)
<lok5794> bissle irreführend Oo
<Rochvellon> :D
<nagetier> lok5794: kontrolliere mit free
<nagetier> lok5794: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen/
<le_bot> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lok5794> mit free?
<nagetier> lok5794: mit free nachsehen ob SWAP off ist
<lok5794> Swap:            0          0          0
<nagetier> dann kann man die mit (f/g)disk entfernen
<nagetier> lok5794: sehr gut
<nagetier> moment
<nagetier> deine "Extended" nimmt leider nicht den gesamten Bereich der HDD/SSD ein :/
<nagetier> das muss korrigiert werden
<nagetier> sprich, weg damit, neue einrichten, dann passend logische Laufwerke
<nagetier> worunter mindestens eines /home ist
<jokrebel> öhm - gibts denn nun schon ein Backup? </einwurf>
<nagetier> ansonsten führt man das nicht einfach so aus
<lok5794>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<lok5794> /dev/sda1   *        2048   401922047   200960000   83  Linux
<lok5794> /dev/sda2       401924094   468860927    33468417    5  Extended
<lok5794> sorry bin da noch nicht so bewandert
<lok5794> dauert also dem entsprechend lange...
<jokrebel> nagetier: Oder halt eben schon ;-) das letzte was ich diesbezüglich laß war irgendwas wie "hab ich vor...."
<nagetier> lok5794: entferne /dev/sda2 (dort sind eh keine Daten), und erstelle eine neue erweiterte Partition, über den gesamten freien Bereich hinweg
<lok5794>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<lok5794> /dev/sda1   *        2048   401922047   200960000   83  Linux
<lok5794> /dev/sda2       401922048   468862127    33470040    5  Extended
<nagetier> Ok, dann erstellst du jetzt /home, also /dev/sda5, mountest diese wo auch immer, und kopierst die Daten
<lok5794> moment, ich habe doch eben /dev/sda2 erstellt, da ist kein platz mehr für /home
<lok5794> oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
<nagetier> lok5794: unterhalb der "Extended" können jetzt logische Laufwerke erstellt werden
<nagetier> diese befinden sich dann "innerhalb" der erweiterten Partition
<lok5794> achso die extended is ne art unterordner?
<nagetier> mache das bitte erst einmal.. vor dem Kopieren muss die neue Partition natürlich noch formatiert werden
<jokrebel> eher der Hauptordner
<nagetier> lok5794: joa
<nagetier> lok5794: ein "Ordner" der Unterteilungen erlaubt
<jokrebel> die logischen Partitionen wären die Unterordner, wenn man das so vergleichen will
<nagetier> jo
<lok5794> dann kann ich aber keine normale partition in fdisk in der extended erstellen?
<lok5794> wie lautet da das kommando
<nagetier> lok5794: es ist in fdisk ebenfalls die Option "n"
<lok5794> n logical achso
<nagetier> "n" wie "New", fdisk weiß, dass du nur noch in die Erweiterte schreiben kannst
<lok5794>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<lok5794> /dev/sda1   *        2048   401922047   200960000   83  Linux
<lok5794> /dev/sda2       401922048   468862127    33470040    5  Extended
<lok5794> /dev/sda5       401924096   468862127    33469016   83  Linux
<nagetier> lok5794: fein, speicher und raus da
<lok5794> so
<nagetier> Jetzt formatieren, einbinden und kopieren
<lok5794> formatiert mit w
<lok5794> ?
<nagetier> fdisk mit w verlassen
<lok5794> ne quark mom
<lok5794> hab ich
<nagetier> hast du mit dem Formatieren probleme?
<nagetier> Dann lese dich dazu bitte ein
<lok5794> w   write table to disk and exit
<nagetier> lok5794: Du hattest jetzt nur den Bereich für /home vorbereitet, das Dateisystem fehlt aber noch
<lok5794> suche schon... da gabs n eigenes programm für. richtig?
<nagetier> mkfs.*
<nagetier> und du willst wahrscheinlich ext4 verwenden, also mkfs.ext4
<jokrebel> BTW ... gabs da kein GParted? ;-)
<nagetier> lok5794: 'sudo mkfs.ext4 -L HOME -m 2 /dev/sda5' .. als Vorschlag
<jokrebel> oder keine GUI?
<nagetier> jokrebel: Kinderkram ;)
<jokrebel> hihi
<lok5794> ne, is schon ok so.
<lok5794> so, gemacht
<nagetier> Formatiert wurde?
<lok5794> jetzte haste mir aber die partition mit HOME beschrieben...
<nagetier> lok5794: Dann erstellst du jetzt ein Verzeichnis, wo du auch immer möchtest, mountest dein frisches /dev/sda5 dort, kopierst (frage die Optionen nochmal ab)dein jetziges /home dorthin änderst /etc/fstab ab, und das war es eigentlich nach einem (einfachen) Neustart.
<nagetier> lok5794: Wir haben damit die Partition nur "HOME" benannt, du hättest auch da auch sonst etwas eingeben können
<lok5794> das steht also nicht im zusammenhand mit dem späteren einhängepunkt
<nagetier> egnau
<lok5794> HOME ist eingehängt. Welches verzeichnis erstelle ich wo?
<nagetier> lok5794: paste, nicht hier, mal bitte ein 'df -h'
<lok5794> kann ich das /home -zeug nach /media/HOME(wo gemountet) hin kopieren?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> Aber führe das Kopieren korrekt aus
<nagetier> Da muss "alles" kopiert werden, auch unsichtbares
<lok5794> gibts besonderheuten auch wegen benutzern und rechten?
<nagetier> Definitiv
<lok5794> cp -r /home/* /media/HOME/?
<nagetier> Aus dem Grund sollte dir jemand Optionen für cp oder rsync nennen.. oder du liest dich ein. Das du das jetzige /home nicht entfernst, bevor nicht das Neue genutzt wird, besteht auch nur ein geringes Risiko sich etwas zu zerstören. Es kostet halt Zeit und evtl. auch Nerven.
<nagetier> Da*
<lok5794> danach nochmal mit .*
<nagetier> lok5794: Nein, dass reicht nicht aus
<lok5794> könnte man vielleicht auch dd nehmen?
<nagetier> könnte man auch
<nagetier> lok5794: Was ich noch machen würde, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nicht übertrieben ist.. melde dich (vom normalen, in /home befindlichen Nutzer ab) beende die GUI, melde dich als Nutzer in der Konsole an, wechsle zu root, und kopiere erst dort. Darf gerne Kommentiert werden, bin da immer etwas paranoid
<lok5794> dd if=/home of=/media/Home/???
<lok5794> weiß nicht ob am ende "home" oder nicht ^^ das könnte eventuell nich passen
<nagetier> lok5794: Da halte ich mich lieber im Hintergrund, bin mir gerade nicht sicher, und möchte das nicht bestätigen
<lok5794> verständlich...
<lok5794> in den beispielen machen die meisten nur image files 
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen/#Daten-kopieren
<le_bot> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Ziel ist halt bei dir ein anderes als /mnt/tmp 
<lok5794> wenns schief geht, hab ich was dazu gelernt... ^^
<nagetier> Und du hast ja eine Sicherung..
<nagetier> lok5794: Es kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.. also nichts, was man nicht korrigieren könnte
<nagetier> Solange wir die originalen Daten nicht überschreiben ist alles oki
<lok5794> so, läuft jetzt...
<nagetier>  /home ist schon umgestellt, fstab korrekt angepasst?
<lok5794> sudo cp -rp /home/* /media/HOME
<lok5794> danach der hidden rest
<lok5794> ne, hab erst nochmal über cp gelesen...
<nagetier> wie gesagt, stelle um, starte neu, funktioniert das nicht, kommentiere die neue Zeile in fstab aus, boote neu, und du kannst genau dort weiter machen und korrigieren.. evtl. gibt es noch ein Hindernis, da dir unter Ubuntu root als solcher fehlt. DAnn hilft eine Live-Version und ein chroot
<lok5794> dauert bei mir nunmal bei mir bin ewiges windoofkind
<lok5794> -bei mir
<lok5794> so, hat kopiert... sogar die .* dateien... dachte ich müsste das seperat machen
<nagetier> Dann fehlt jetzt noch in /etc/fstab der neue Eintrag zu /home 
<lok5794> über die fstab mounted der auch gleich die neue /home?
<nagetier> die fstab wird beim Booten ausgelesen und verwendet
<nagetier> Du kannst das jetzt auch mit mount händisch machen und testen
<nagetier> allerdings nicht, wenn /home derzeit verwendet wird
<lok5794> die is in verwendung weil mit /zusammen eingehängt
<lok5794> dacht ich zumindest
<nagetier> Das ist korrekt, oder du wehselst zu einem Nutzer, der nicht in /home liegt.. das wäre default root
<nagetier> lok5794: Änderer infach die fstab ab und starte neu
<nagetier> -r
<lok5794> in der fstab is auch noch die swap partition drinne
<nagetier> btw. ergänze sie um /home und /dev/sda5 samt Optionen
<nagetier> lok5794: auskommentieren
<lok5794> muss ich irgend ne UUID angeben?
<nagetier> lok5794: nein, ist unnötig, da der Speicher fest verbaut ist. Du kannst die UUID aber auslesen und verwenden, wenn du magst
<nagetier> Das kann künftig mal vor Anpassungen bewahren
<nagetier> Wenn du z.B. eine zusätzliche verbaust
<nagetier> +SSD/HDD
<nagetier> lok5794: das im Artikel verwendete "rm -rf /home/*" nutzt du jetzt noch nicht, das ist zu voreilig
<lok5794> nene, kann die platte denk ich ja so schon mounten, bleibt die unter / außen vor nehm ich an oder?
<nagetier> das ist richtig, die paar MB werden halt noch verwendet
<nagetier> lok5794: funktioniert alles wie gewollt, lässt sich die alte "/home/ immer noch entfernen
<lok5794> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<lok5794> #
<lok5794> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<lok5794> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<lok5794> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<lok5794>                                                           ext4    /home             0      0
<nagetier> lok5794: nochmal, diesmal in eine paste service bitte
<lok5794>  # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<lok5794> #
<lok5794> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<lok5794> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<lok5794> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<lok5794> #UUID=			 none            swap    sw              0       0
<lok5794>                                                                   ext4    /home             0      0
<nagetier> lok5794: füge das hier ein - https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> lok5794: deine Ausgabe wird vom Bot beschitten und wir sehen sie nicht vollständig, da einfach zu umfassend
<lok5794> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23800949/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> lok5794: Zeile 12 ist nicht vollständig
<nagetier> lok5794: Dort fehlt entweder die UUID oder das /dev/
<lok5794> wusste nicht ob ich UUID einfach so senden sollte.
<nagetier> ok, also setht sie dort?
<nagetier> steht*
<lok5794> ja
<nagetier> ok, wenn niemand mehr Einwände hat.. starte den Rechner neu
<nagetier> wie gesagt, alles cool, die Daten sind so oder so vorhanden
<nagetier> lok5794: Kannst du dich auch ohne den Rechner mit uns unterhalten?
<lok5794> dazu müsst ich meinen raspberry pi in betrieb nehmen#
<nagetier> lok5794: Falls der Neustart nicht durchläuft.. greife auf die fstab zu, und kommentiere vorläufig den neuen Eintrag aus. Über Live und chroot ist das möglich.. falls Fragen offen sind, stelle sie
<nagetier> evtl. bietet dir Ubuntu auch eine Notfall-Konsole an.. ich vermute es jedenfalls, dann ist es alles easy
<lok5794> moment mal, woher soll fstab denn wissen was sie als /home einhängen soll?
<nagetier> da du in dieser alle erforderlich Informationen mitgegeben haben solltest
<nagetier> +en
<nagetier> entweder du hattest die UUID mitgegeben oder /dev/sda5
<lok5794> angegeben hatte ich nur "/home    ext4   0   0"
<nagetier> ja, das reicht nicht aus, wie ich sagte
<nagetier> und 0 0 ändere mal zu 0 2
<lok5794> 2 bedeutet in diesem fall?
<nagetier> Das die Partition auch mal kontrolliert wird
<nagetier> Ansonsten läuft keine Dateissystemüberprüfung
<lok5794> also : "/dev/sda5   /home   ext4   0   2"
<nagetier> jo
<lok5794> startete mit fehler... nur was für einer k.A.
<nagetier> Da musst du schon etwas genauer werden
<lok5794> wie kann ich jetzt erkennen, dass ich auch von HOM- /home gestartet bin und nicht von /-/home
<nagetier> lok5794: Schau nach on /dev/sda5 eingebunden ist.. mit df
<nagetier> Wird /home auf /dev/sda5 verwendet, kann /home unter /dev/sda1 nicht mehr verwendet werden
<lok5794> ah ok, dann hats bei mir nicht funktioniert
<nagetier> Zeige die Ausgabe von df
<lok5794> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23801226/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> lok5794: Und jetzt bitte die von /etc/fstab
<lok5794> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23801230/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lok5794> unter pass muss nicht zwingend eine angabe gemacht werden?
<lok5794> nagetier, 
<nagetier> ist /dev/sda eine SSD?
<lok5794> richtig
<nagetier> lok5794: "dev/sda5 /home ext4 discard,relatime 0 2"
<nagetier> Die Optionen fehlten in der fstab
<lok5794> was geben die an? ssd optionen?
<nagetier> lok5794: "/dev/sda5 /home ext4 discard,relatime 0 2"
<nagetier> ja, auch
<nagetier> discard passt da an
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM/
<le_bot> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lok5794> achso
<nagetier> wobei man auch da nochmal nachlesen kann.. passt hier aber derzeit
<lok5794> na dann in die zweite runde
<lok5794> nagetier, Yay, jetzt hängt se drinne!
<lok5794> Filesystem     1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on
<lok5794> udev            16413180        4  16413176   1% /dev
<lok5794> tmpfs            3286388     1772   3284616   1% /run
<lok5794> /dev/sda1      197674244 30981800 156628060  17% /
<lok5794> none                   4        0         4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<lok5794> lol sorry
<nagetier> lok5794: du musst für mehr als drei Zeilen den Passte-Service nutzen, wir sehen hier sonst nicht alles
<nagetier> :)
<lok5794> wie war der link noch?
<lok5794> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23801284/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> lok5794: sieht gut aus, allerdings stören mich die 75% genutzt
<nagetier> Aber ok, das muss man halt einplanen
<nagetier> Und dann damit leben
<nagetier> Das wäre dir unter /dev/sda1 natürlich nicht so schnell passiert
<lok5794> Das macht absolut nix
<lok5794> Der Weg war in diesem Fall eher mein Ziel
<nagetier> Dann ist alles gut
<nagetier> Zeugs wie Daten unter "Videos" und "Musik" oder ähnliches gehören eh auf eine eigene Partition.. meiner Einstellung nach
<lok5794> dafür werde ich demnächst ein NAS zur verfügung haben
<nagetier> Jedenfalls das, was Kapazitäten einnimmt und auch regelmäßig vergrößert wird. Das kann aber jeder handhaben, wie er mag
<nagetier> lok5794: so ist richtig
<lok5794> für mich war die einbindung die wichtigere sache und das bedienen ohne gui
<lok5794> außerdem hab ich  /home auf dem root verzeichnis noch... Oo
<nagetier> lok5794: ist es denn nachvollziehbar?
<lok5794> ja, besser zumindest als auf den dokumentationen im netz, da die kommandos überall etwas anders beschrieben werden
<nagetier> lok5794: Ja, abmelden, GUI beenden, anmelden, zu root wechseln, /home ausbinde (das auf /dev/sda5), Daten (aus dem alten /home) entfernen, wieder einbinden.. fertig
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-15
<lok5794> also über fdisk -l platten konfiguration ermitteln, platte partitionieren, über mkfs filesystem schreiben, die fstab anpassen fertig.
<nagetier> lok5794: ja, das ist das Vorgehen, egal was du in dem Bereich machen möchtest
<nagetier> Auch würde es genau so ablaufen würdest du einen neuen Festspeicher einbauen
<lok5794> jetzt muss ich nur nochmal testen wie ich mit dd backups der jeweiligen bereiche mache. hatte vor hauptsächlich Bilder auf ein NAS zu schieben in raid 1 und backup des systems ebenfalls im raid 1 müsste dann nochmal sehen ob sich das in dem falle anders verhält
<lok5794> 4platten
<nagetier> also 2x2 Platten?
<lok5794> richtig
<nagetier> mach das so
<lok5794> kann man die platten im raid verbund ebenfalls so behandeln?
<nagetier> ja
<lok5794> gut
<nagetier> fstab ist es egal wie der Verbund aussieht
<lok5794> na dann bedanke ich mich recht herzlich. und wünsche ne gute n8 :-)
<nagetier> lok5794: allerdings setzt du fdisk nicht auf die einzelnen Platten an, sondern auf den Verbund, der zuvor eingerichtet wurde.. weg ist er
<nagetier> wobei.. quark
<NTQ1> a
<noxs> moinsen
<LupusE> moin
<ikatu> ikatu
<Erzi> Hallo
<Erzi> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu PPA
<Erzi> Wohin kommen die Paketquellen? Ich hab welche hinzugefügt aber in /etc/apt/source.list nicht gefunden.
<Frickelpit> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Erzi> Aha.
<Erzi> Ohne .d ist wohl gar nicht mehr von Bedeutung?
<Erzi> Ich kenne nur die "Alte" Version also source.list
<Frickelpit> doch, du könntest das auch theoretisch selber in die sources.list schreiben
<Frickelpit> so ists aber sinnvoller getrennt
<Erzi> hat mit der Adresse leider ned geklappt, haette ich noch ein bissel anpassen muessen.
<tomreyn> Erzi: solche verzeichnisse mit .d am ende gibt's unter /etc inzwischen öfters. die idee dahinter ist dass man so mehrere dateien in dem .d/-verzeichnis ablegen kann die *zusätzlich* zu der hauptkonfigurationsdatei zur anwendung kommen. das hat dann vorteile wenn man nicht bei jedem dist-upgrade die selbst gemachten anpassungen an konfigurationsdateien bestätigen müssen möchte. außerdem erlaubt es paketen konfigurationen anderer p
<tomreyn> akete anzupassen ohne dass die sich dabei so leicht in die quere kommen.
<Erzi> aha
<zyko> Guten Tag ^^
<aaaaaah> Hallo. Ich benutze Kubuntu 16.10 und möchte einige Videos von meinem Laptop auf mein Tablet (Android) übertragen. Ich habe es per USB-Kabel mit dem Laptop verbunden. Wenn ich das Tablet im Dateimanager auswähle, kann ich aber nichts einfügen oder kopieren. Es kommt immer die Meldung "Zugriff verweigert. Schreiben nicht möglich auf ." 
<jokrebel> aaaaaah: Hast Du denn dem Androiden auch gesagt, dass er die USB-Verbindung zum Datenaustausch benutzen soll?
<aaaaaah> Ja
<mgolisch> vermutlich sonst würde kein block device auftauchen
<mgolisch> wie ist das den gemounted?
<aaaaaah> mtp:/meinname/Card/
<mgolisch> oh also mtp kein block device
<Lengsdorfer> mach mal mount, und schau ob der android mit rw oder ro gemounted ist
<mgolisch> das hat bei mir nie richtig funktioniert, ich hab einfach immer airdroid verwenet oder es file exporer auf dem android gerät direkt für filetransfers
<aaaaaah> Ich habe früher immer Kdeconnect genommen, aber das geht irgendwie nicht mehr...
<sash_> Airdreoid ist ja auch eher meh, adb funktioniert bei mir zuverlässig
<aaaaaah> Also das Tablet wird bei mount gar nicht aufgelistet.
<aaaaaah> Dann muss ich die Sachen wohl wieder per Bluetooth schicken... Dauert zwar ewig, aber egal.
<Hootch> hallo - kann mir jemand sagen wo ich unter ubuntu 16x ein .sh datei mit autostart im terminal und mit root rechten hinterlege und wie ? 
<Frickelpit> Hootch: was genau willst du denn erreichen?
<Hootch> Frickelpit, das nach einschalten - anmeldung - das .sh automatisch ausgeführt wird - aber in sichtbaren terminal - jedes mal beim starten 
<Frickelpit> und was soll das .sh machen?
<Hootch> das .sh funktioniert schon - setz werde fest und startet program 
<Hootch> Frickelpit, einfach gesagt nach anmeldung sollte pc das .sh automatisch mit root rechten starten 
<Frickelpit> ja, was macht denn "das .sh"?
<k1l_> Hootch: fragen wirft auf, dass es root braucht und sichtbar im terminal laufen soll. das ist eigentlich unüblich und nicht so einfach machbar.
<k1l_> Hootch: und das klingt halt nach um "3 ecken" und evtl gibts da einen einfacheren weg
<Hootch> ich kann es event in 2 teile splitten - das werte setzten braucht root rechte - und der rest nicht - derzeit halt alles in einem scropt
<Frickelpit> Hootch: werd mal konkreter und red nicht drum rum
<Hootch> setzte gpu mem frequenz und core - dafür root - dann der rest starte einfach shell script
<Frickelpit> …
<Frickelpit> Hootch: komplettes script in einem paste
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Falle daß das Notebook in Suspend gehen möchte sein selbstgeschriebenes Programm zu warnen..? 
<jokrebel> vielleicht wenn man ständig die OSD meldungen abfragen lässt? Aber; eigentlich keine Ahnung
<jokrebel> oder 2ter Denkansatz. Ein Timer, der bei Untätigkeit quasi parallel zu den suspend-Einstellung auch runterzählt?
<jokrebel> aber reine Theorie - hab da keinerlei Praxis in der Hinterhand
<sdx23> spezifiziere "selbstgeschriebenes Programm" und "zu warnen"
<dreamon> sdx23, Nunja.. Ich hole z.B. vom Server Daten per ssh .. regelmäßig.. sagen wir jede Stunde einmal. Wenn ich das Notebook längere Zeit nicht bediene geht es in Suspend. Wenn es im Moment des Holens ins Standby geht, dann hängt dieser Process beim zurückholen auf.
<dreamon> Wenn ich wüßte Kiste fährt in Suspend würde ich diesen Prozess vorher beenden. Das würde mit einen Absturz verhindern.
<jokrebel> dreamon: systemd kann da wohl was beitragen dazu https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-inhibit.html
<le_bot> Title: systemd-inhibit (at www.freedesktop.org)
<dreamon> Danke.. jokrebel .. zieh ich mir rein
<sdx23> dreamon: dann ist aber nicht der suspend dein problem, sondern wie du mit (tcp) timeouts umgehst
<dreamon> sdx23, Nunja. Wenn die Kiste eine Stunde im Suspend ist, dann wird die Verbindung ja wohl weg sein? Und wenn er wieder erwacht, ist der Zug ja schon lang abgefahren. Oder sehe ich das Falsch?
<k1l_> dreamon: was ist denn genau das problem nach dem suspend? das der ssh transfer (scp?) nicht weitermacht? oder abbricht?
<sdx23> du baust eine Verbindung auf, tust irgendwas, dann kommt der suspend, nach dem suspend macht das Programm weiter - kann aber nicht, weil die Verbindung hin ist. Wenn es sich dabei weghängt, handelst du Verbindungsabbrüche nicht richtig.
<dreamon> k1l_, Der Prozess ist eingefrohren. Es geht einfach nicht weiter. Fehlermeldung was auch immer kommt nich.
<dreamon> sdx23, Können wir das mal in der Konsole durchspielen. Wenn ich eine ssh Verbindung dort stehen hab und in suspend gehe und zurück hängt er bei mir hier auch fest. Wie könnte ich das handeln
<dreamon> Ein autoreconnect wird das vermutlich auch nicht viel bringen?
<dreamon> k1l_, rsync -avzt --rsh 'ssh -p xxxx' ....... --files-from
<sdx23> dreamon: man rsync -> timeout
<jokrebel> ich habe eine Quelle eingetragen, welche mir eine dev-Version eines Pakets liefern kann. Da das recht aktiv ist, will ich nicht ständig die neueste Version installieren. Bisher mach ich das so, dass ich in der entsprechenden .list die Zeilen mit # auskommentiere. Ich vermute, es gäbe elegantere Wege, als ständig per nano die .list umzuschreiben. Wie würdet Ihr das lösen?
<jokrebel> hmm .list und .list.backup "toggeln" wär schon mal vermutlich einfacher und schneller
<jokrebel> oder vielleicht einfach nur für die Zeit, wo ich keine Updates will nur die .list in .list.inaktiv umbenennen? Würde das auch reichen?
<sdx23> jokrebel: pinning oder auf hold setzen
<sdx23> wenn's tatsächlich nur ein Paket ist, hold.
<jokrebel> hmm - kenn ich beides nur vom hörensagen. *Mal im Wiki lesen geh*
<jokrebel> sdx23: Wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe, muss ich da dann aber jedes mal was anderes eingeben, da sich ja der Paketname wegen der Versionsnummer ständig ändert
<jokrebel> wär es da nicht einfacher, die sources.list.d/programm.list einfach für die "Updatefrei Zeit" um einen beliebigen zusatz zu erweitern (dann sollte sie doch beim apt update/upgrade auch einfach nur nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden, oder?
<sdx23> jokrebel: man kann auch auf andere Dinge pinnen. Aber wie gesagt, ich empfehle in deinem Fall hold.
<jokrebel> und mein Vorschlag ist nicht praktikabel? Oder hat welche Nachteile?
<sdx23> jokrebel: du kannst das machen, wie auch immer du willst. Aber du hast halt nach anderen/eleganteren Möglichkeiten gefragt.
<jokrebel> naja - die Datei kurz umbenennen bei Bedarf ist ja schon wesentlich eleganter als ständig mit nano drin # setzen und entfernen ;-)  ... wär das denn mit hold noch einfacher? Den hold müsst ich doch immer fallweise setzten und entfernen. Und dafür bräucht ich dann auch noch ständig wehselnde Paketnamen und könnt es nicht mit den immer völlig gleichen Befehlen aus der bash-history erledigen, oder?
<jokrebel> sdx23
<takti_> ein wunderschönen guten abend, ich probiere ubuntu zu installieren allerdings ohne erfolg wenn ich probiere von der dvd zu booten bekomme ich diesen log https://gyazo.com/938913e143c5ac604ec38d3e8d696898 ab und an hängt er nach den ersten 2 zeilen aber nicht immer , mir wurde gesagt meine gfx wird nicht geladen und ich müsse mit nomodset starten hilft aber leider nicht :( jemand ne idee ? 
<le_bot> Title: Gyazo - 938913e143c5ac604ec38d3e8d696898.jpg (at gyazo.com)
<ppq> takti_, das liest sich eher nach kaputtem .iso, mach mal den integritätscheck (vom bootmenü der dvd aus)
<takti_> ok werd ich gleich mal probieren ,vielen dank scho ma
<sdx23> jokrebel: beide Vorschläge sind insofern eleganter, als dass die Quelle noch referenziert ist. Und apt-mark (un)hold paket ist doch wohl sehr gut zu merken / aus der Bash History zu bekommen.
<sdx23> jokrebel: mehr sogar, bei sinnvoller Versionierung kannst du einmal ein Pinning erstellen und das holt immer genau die vorgegebenen Paketversionen, sobald verfügbar. zB. 2.0, 2.x nicht, 3.0, 3.x nicht usw.
<k1l_> takti_: gibt auch systeme, die probleme haben wenn da ein dvd laufwerk dran ist :/ gerade in verbindung mit nvidia karten.
<jokrebel> ich will ja bewust auch oft die .dev zwischenversionen. Nur halt nicht immer, wenn eine raus kommt, sondern nur wenn mir das auch zeitlich in den Kram passt. sdx23
<jokrebel> sdx23: Und da ist es mal die 2.2.dev2 und dann vielleicht wieder die 2.2.dev5
<jokrebel> danach vielleicht die 2.2rc1
<jokrebel> und ich weis oft vorher gar nicht wie die neue heißt
<Frickelpit> schreib dir ein kleines script, welches vor die Quelle entweder ein # setzt oder, wenn vorhanden, es löscht
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Einfach die komplette .list (unterhalb von sources.list.d) umbenennen (da steht nur die entsprechende Quelle drin) geht nicht?
<sdx23> jokrebel: auch dann würde ich hold dem Gefrickel mit den Quellen vorziehen.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: doch, klar. Aber ist es nicht das, was du eh schon machst?
<jokrebel> sdx23: ok
<k1l_> jokrebel: ich weiß nicht, ob apt da alles durchliest oder nur .list endungen abarbeitet
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Nein, aktuell mach ich von hand immer die # rein und raus
<jokrebel> k1l_: Wär ja nen Versuch wert. Das seh ich ja spätestens wenn ein upgrade ansteht obwohl die Datei grad paket.list.NO heißt
<k1l_> lass mal ein apt update laufen und guck dann nach dem paket mit apt-cache policy
<jokrebel> ah ok. umbenennen als xxx.list.NO geht zwar, bringt aber bei "apt update" eine Fehlermeldung "N: Datei »devpak.list.NO« in Verzeichnis »/etc/apt/sources.list.d/« wird ignoriert, da sie eine ungültige Dateinamen-Erweiterung hat." .... wobei *überleg* ist ja dann beim update/upgrade gleich ne Art "Erinnerung", dass (bei vorhandener Zeit und Möglichkeit) vielleicht auch das Develteil noch abzufragen
<jokrebel> wäre.
<jokrebel> ja ich weis - klingt alles etwas dirty ;-)
<takti_> @ppq vielen dank für deine hilfe noch ma.. wenn ich den check mache kommen genau die drei ersten zeilen aus dem screenshot von oben und dann passiert nix mehr
<ppq> takti_, wenn nichtmal das geht, ist die dvd definitiv im eimer
<ppq> takti_, oder das dvd-laufwerk. oder das kabel zum laufwerk. oder der port am mainboard. oder oder oder :)
<takti_> mhh komissch war frisch gebrannt dann werd ich einfach das iso noch mal neu downloaden und brennen
<ppq> takti_, check einfach mal die prüfsumme nach dem download
<k1l_> takti_: keinen usb stick zur hand?
<takti_> ich finde mein mist adapter nicht für die mini sdkaren :(
<takti_> karten
<k1l_> es reicht ja ein 2gb usb stick.
<sdx23> jokrebel: Was genau stört dich an hold?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Möglicherweise hab ich es nicht ganz verstanden
<sdx23> jokrebel: installieren, apt-mark hold paket, fertig. Wenn nächste Version gewünscht, apt-mark unhold paket, update, apt-mark hold paket.
<jokrebel> sdx23: Und da reicht "paket"? Ohne den Zusatz von Versionsnummer/DEVoderRCkennzeichen?
<sdx23> jokrebel: das genannte Paket wird dann nicht mehr geupdatet, ja.
<jokrebel> sollte es doch so einfach sein, wer dich das wohl doch mal so versuchen. Danke sdx23 
<jokrebel> warum behauptet apt-cache policy    installiert (keine)?
<sdx23> weil's nicht installiert ist.
<jokrebel> warum kann ich es dann benutzen?
<sdx23> was?
<jokrebel> Naja - das Paket ist schon ewig installiert und in Benutzung. Wurde schon zigfach per apt full-upgrade auf neuere Version gebracht, aber policy zeigt mir nur nen Installationskandidaten
<sdx23> nicht Metainformationen. Woraus schließt du, dass es installiert sein sollte?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Weil ich es benutzen kann und schon seit Monaten/Jahren auch immer wieder per upgrade updaten kann und auch tue
<jokrebel> Wenn man es benutzen kann _muss_ es ja wohl installiert sein
<sdx23> nö. Du hast immernoch nicht gesagt, was "benutzen" heisst. Ein Programm aufrufen? Kann sonstewo liegen, aus einer anderen Insetallation. 
<sdx23> Gib doch endlich mal harte Fakten.
<sdx23> apt-cache policy paket; apt-get install -s paket 
<jokrebel> sdx23: ok - es geht um weechat. Über dies chatte ich hier schon fast Jahre. Auf dem Rechner wo weechat läuft sagen die geforderten Befehle https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423533/
<le_bot> Title: policy › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> und es muss ja wohl über apt installiert sein, wenn es auch von apt schon seit ewigkeiten upgegraded werden kann, oder nicht?
<sdx23> wenn apt-cache policy sagt, es ist nicht da, ist es nicht da - oder apt/dpkg hat sich Mist gemerkt. which weechat und dpkg -L weechat helfen. 
<jokrebel> sdx23: Which liefert /usr/bin/weechat ... dpkg meint dpkg-query: Paket »weechat« ist nicht installiert       WTF?
<jokrebel> was ist da denn faul obwohl es seit Jahren funktioniert?
<jokrebel> und vor allem; wie zieh ich das schnell und verlustfrei grade?
<sdx23> dann sagt mindestens dpkgs Datenbank, dass es nicht da ist. Ggf. in /var/log/apt* schauen, wann es (pseudo) deinstalliert wurde.
<jokrebel> puh
<mgolisch> mal gegrept?
<mgolisch> weechat scheint keine dieser dateien zu enthalten
<mgolisch> evtl sind nur weechat-ncurses weechat-core etc installiert?
<jokrebel> ich kappier das nicht wirklich
<mgolisch> dpkg -l|grep weechat
<_moep_> jokrebel: schreib mal ein tl;dr: ich hatte so ein problem neulich auch…
<jokrebel> mgolisch: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423538/
<le_bot> Title: dpkg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> _moep_: wie meinen?
<mgolisch> das paket heisst weechat-devel
<jokrebel> hm ... also muss es auch apt-cache policy weechat-devel heißen, das erklärts - danke
<_moep_> jokrebel: was das problem ist
<_moep_> gerade
<jokrebel> mgolisch: sdx23 Das heist dann aber auch, dass ich (obwohl ich das Programm mit nur weechat aufrufe) ich dann auch nicht weechat sondern weechat-devel auf hold setzten müsste?
<dreamon> sdx23, --timeout=10 Hab ich hinzugefügt. Und dann die Wlan Verbindung getrennt(anstelle von Standby). Aber er beißt sich trotzdem fest.
<sdx23> jokrebel: deswegen schrieb ich "paket" nicht "program" ;)
<sdx23> dreamon: interessant. Womöglich wegen des ssh-Tunnels - aber der manpage nach sollte das egal sein.
<mgolisch> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> sdx23: War mir entfallen, dass das Paket in diesem Fall (weil ich die dev-Version nutze) dann eben nicht (wie sonst meist) wie der Programmname lautet ... Sorry
<sdx23> jokrebel: naja, ist ja nun aufgeklärt. 
<koegs> jokrebel: wieso willst du eigentlich die dev-version und dann nicht immer aktualisieren, wäre da nicht die stable-version von weechat.org besser?
<jokrebel> koegs: Ich teste bei Gelegenheit gern mal ein paar neue Funktionen
<jokrebel> koegs: Und das hab ich mal wegen Fehlereingrenzung angefangen zu nutzen
<dreamon> sdx23, Nun gehts → -o ConnectTimeout=2 -o ServerAliveInterval=2 -o ServerAliveCountMax=2 
<ron1981> hi
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-08
<multistorm> Hallo zusammen, hoffe ihr hattet ein angenehmes WE
<multistorm> Gibt es unter ubuntu eigentlich sowas wie den Gerätemanager unter windows ? ich meinte damit ne möglichkeit sich anzeigen zu lassen für welche geräte ggf. noch treiber fehlen ?
<Fuchs> Es gibt den Treibermanager fuer die paar wenigen Geraete, die externe Treiber benoetigen
<multistorm> wo finde ich den ?
<Fuchs> es gibt graphische und nicht-graphische Moeglichkeiten sich die Hardware anzuziegen  (lspci / lsusb, diverse frontends von KDE, Gnome etc.) 
<moveax> lshw
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zus%C3%A4tzliche_Treiber/
<le_bot> Title: Zusätzliche Treiber › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> auf ubuntu gibts das in der gui in den systemeinstellungen und software und updates
<multistorm> naja ich wollte erstmal nur sehen ob überhaupt treiber fehlen :)
<k1l_> geht denn was nicht?
<k1l_> unter linux ist das etwas anders als unter windows.
<stevieh> da sind die Treiber mehr oder minder  immer alle vom system gestellt. 
<multistorm> k1l_: das weiss ich noch nicht
<multistorm> einzige was aktuell noch nicht geht und von dem ich weiss sind die sondertasten der Tastatur
<multistorm> aber ich schätze das wird sich ohne den hersteller auch nicht lösen lassen
<multistorm> unter windows hatte ich das nach einer neuinstalaltion immer so gemacht -> Systemupdates -> Fehlende Treiber nachinstalliert :) dachte der weg würde bei linux auch funzen
<stevieh> ausser für wirklich ganz seltene Hardware und Grafikkarten gibt es kaum "fehlende Treiber", weil alles Open Source und damit bestandteil von Linux (bzw. der Distribution selbst) sind .
<multistorm> schon mal sehr sehr gut :)
<Lengsdorfer> ich hab hier auch so eine tastatur mit zusätzlichen tasten, die alle out of the box gehen. irgendwo kann man, je nach desktop, die tatstaturbelegung ändern/einstellen.
<multistorm> Lengsdorfer: naja ich weiss nicht ob das in meinem Fall so einfach ist z.b. weil 3 der Sondertasten für die Beleuchtung der Tastatur sind, ich scätze mal hier wird es sicher noch einen Treiber brauchen
<stevieh> ja, das kann gut sein, dass da gar nix geht. Musste tante Gugl fragen
<multistorm> stevieh: naja ich versuche es mal mit dem Hersteller, es gibt auch ein script was das alleies einrichtet das kann ich nur leider nicht verwenden aber vielleicht kjann ich mir den Tasaturteil auslagern in ein eigenes Script
<stevieh> versteh ich nich
<multistorm> stevieh: was genau?
<stevieh> um was es geht. "was das alles einrichtet"
<stevieh> ach, war das dein Tuxedo Laptop?
<multistorm> naja tuxedo stellt ein script zur verfügung unter www.tuxedo.sh aber das schrottet den Bootloader -> Ja genau !!
<multistorm> also muss ich das alles von rand zusammenfriemeln
<stevieh> haha, ja, dann schraub es auseinander. :-)
<multistorm> stevieh: das script oder den Laptop ? :)
<stevieh> fang mal mit dem script an.
<multistorm> habs mir schonmal angesehen aber es fällt mir nicht leicht zu erkennen was davon wie zusammen gehört
<stevieh> kannst es gerne mal in ein pastebin stellen.
<multistorm> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26346712/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> auf anhieb hab ich da nix mit Tasten gesehen... das wird wohl eines der tuxedo pakete sein?
<multistorm> stevieh: tja das weiss ich hat nicht, die 2 Packete kann man auf GIT Downloaden allerdings hat es bei mangels berechtigung nicht funktioniert und das Trotz Sudo
<stevieh> du musst schon genauer schreiben, wenn du hilfe haben willst. Aber andererseits: wenn du schon einen MErcedes mit Support kaufst, lass dir doch von denen helfen :_)
<k1l_> multistorm: füge mal acpi_backlight=vendor zur kernel zeile in grub dazu. und gucke, dass das paket linux-firmware installiert ist
<multistorm> stevieh: ja dachte ich hätte einen Mercedes gekauft, leider war es wohl doch nur ein LADA, mit dem Support liefere ich mir seite letzter woche eine Mail schlacht, den kann man leider vergessen
<multistorm> k1l_: ja das scheint richtig zu sein, muss es aber nhoch testen
<multistorm> habe egend vom support ne mail bekommen, die machen das ähnlich
<multistorm> hier mal die mail vom Support, hoffe nur das ist der der KRam der den Bootloader fertig macht :) https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26346807/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<ShiroNeko> hallo. wie bekomme ich unter ubuntu 16.04 xrdp 0.9.x mit kde zum laufen?
<ShiroNeko> xrdp service läuft, xrdp-sesman ebenfalls aber bei einem login bleibt es bei einem leeren bildschirm
<multistorm> ShiroNeko: sind die Ports Sauber durchgeschliffen oder versuchtst du es nur Lokal?
<ShiroNeko> multistorm: ssh -L3389:zielhost:3389
<multistorm> versuchst du dich extern zu verbinden also übers inet oder versuchst du es Localhost bzw. im gleichen netzwerk?
<stevieh> multistorm: das ist doch ne ordentliche mail?
<multistorm> stevieh: jupp ist sie
<multistorm> sem2peie: also mal sehen ob das auch alles klappt aber ich bin zuversichtlich
<multistorm> werde ich auch gleich noch testen hatte aber noch keine zeit
<ShiroNeko> multistorm: remmina trage ich localhost ein, ssh verbindung geht über das internet
<ShiroNeko> hier mal die logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26347139/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<multistorm> ShiroNeko: kann es vielleicht sein das du dich auf den Flaschen Desktop verbgindest ?
<multistorm> ShiroNeko: vor allem macht mich stuzig das: [20180108-15:56:05] [INFO ] xrdp_wm_log_msg: login successful for display 10
<ShiroNeko> an den configs zu xrdp hab ich soweit nichts angepasst
<ShiroNeko> multistorm: warum er display 10 verwendet kann ich an der stelle auch nicht sagen
<multistorm> ShiroNeko: das kann auch normal sein, kahm mir nur komisch vor
<multistorm> ich selber verwende Remmina eigentlich täglich, aber ich habe das noch nie benutzt um mich auf andere Linux Rechner zu verbinden
<ShiroNeko> multistorm: remmina verwende ich auch täglich. das zickt an der stelle auch nicht. 
<ShiroNeko> das interessante, auf dem server lief davor debian 9 mit mate und xrdp 0.9 ... hab auch die configs verglichen und sehe hier keine unterschiede
<multistorm> ShiroNeko: schau mal den link an: https://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=162700
<le_bot> Title: XRDP streikt auf einmal - debianforum.de (at debianforum.de)
<ShiroNeko> debian fehlen mir aber ein paar ppas, die es leider nur für ubuntu gibt ... 
<multistorm> der hat scheinbar ein ähnliches problem..
<ShiroNeko> ich schau es mir mal an, danke
<multistorm> ich habe das nur überfolgen
<multistorm> aber
<multistorm> zum einen scheint es ein problem mit den nutzer rechten zu sein, der user muss in einer bestimmten gruppe sein
<multistorm> zum anderen kann es sein das das Virutelle Display schon anderweitig belegt ist
<ShiroNeko> multistorm: könnte es damit zusammenhängen? 
<ShiroNeko> Only console users are allowed to run the X server
<multistorm> klar
<ShiroNeko> dann hab ich sogar eine idee
<multistorm> na ich bin gespannt :)
<ShiroNeko> multistorm: es kann so einfach sein ... allowed_users=anybody in der Xwrapper.config
<multistorm> ShiroNeko: super freut mich, aber prüfe nochmal ob du danit nicht tür und tor öffnest
<ShiroNeko> multistorm: die kiste steht bei mir zuhause und ist nur via vpn extern erreichbar. denke mal insofern kann ich damit leben
<multistorm> ShiroNeko: super wollte nur nochmal drauf hinweisen
<verdooft> Hallo dg1eho.
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-09
<itu> hmpf
<itu> kann mir jemand einfach erklären was die   GNOME Online Accounts  sind?
<user03> GNOME Online Accounts is a way to configure core GNOME services and applications with a set of online accounts. It offers a list of online providers and account types that can be set up by the user.
<user03> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeOnlineAccounts
<le_bot> Title: Projects/GnomeOnlineAccounts - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<itu>  womit ich so schlau bin als wie zuvor
<koegs> itu: dann les doch mal in dem link weiter https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeOnlineAccounts/Providers
<le_bot> Title: Projects/GnomeOnlineAccounts/Providers - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<itu> yes, yes, yes  .......
<multistorm> iuch stelle mich gerade mal wieder etwas dämlich an, ich muss einen Schlüssel importieren und bekomme den Befehl nicht eingegeben
<multistorm> wget -O - http://deb.tuxedocomputers.com/0x54840598.pub.asc | sudo apt-key add -
<multistorm> sudo apt-key adv --fingerprint 54840598
<multistorm> der erste teil scheint zu funktionierehn aber alles ab | bekomme ich nicht hin bleibt blinkend der cursor stehen was mache ich falsch=
<Frickelpit> multistorm: wget -O - http://deb.tuxedocomputers.com/0x54840598.pub.asc | sudo apt-key add - <- was sagt dir deine Shell nach dem Befehl?
<multistorm> Frickelpit: nix nur blinkender Promt
<k1l_> geht die url?
<multistorm> japp einzelnd kann ich das runterladen k.p.
<multistorm> ich schätze mal ich gebe den befehl nur nicht richtig ein
<Frickelpit> aus welcher Anleitung kommt der denn?
<multistorm> aus der supportmail von meinem Notebook hersteller
<multistorm> pastebin?
<k1l_> also der sieht auch richtig aus so
<multistorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26353195/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> speicher den Inhalt in eine Datei und importier ihn dann mit sudo apt-key add foo.asc
<multistorm> mom..
<k1l_> nimmst du eine NULL oder ein großes O hinter wget?
<multistorm> k1l_: copy past :)
<multistorm> Frickelpit: läuft
<multistorm> mal ganz blöd gefragt
<multistorm> sudo apt-key adv --fingerprint 54840598 müsste das nicht sudo apt-key add --fingerprint 54840598 heißen?
<Fuchs> vermutlich schon 
<multistorm> ich meine hat ja Dank Frickelpit geklappt aber trotzdem ...
<k1l_> nein
<Frickelpit> adv = erweiterte Optionen
<multistorm> aso ok
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-key/#apt-key-adv
<k1l_> adv wie advanced. nicht additional
<le_bot> Title: apt-key › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> gut dan habe ich keine ahung warum das so nicht ging
<moveax> wie bringe ich ubuntu bei auf strg pfeil links / rechts im terminal ein wort zu springen?
<multistorm> ist das bei Ubuntu 16.04 ein verbreitetes Problem das die Notebooks aus dem Standby nicht mehr zurück kommen ?
<k1l_> das ist bei linux jeglicher art ein problem. und liegt am treiber support.
<multistorm> k1
<multistorm> k1l_: okay und was kann ich da machen
<k1l_> der linux kernel kommt "zu schnell" wieder hoch, während die hardware noch nicht bereit ist. oder die treiber haben andere probleme
<k1l_> das entsprechende modul neu laden,das probleme hat
<k1l_> oder bessere treiber coden :)
<multistorm> k1l_: okay und wie komme ich dahinter welches Modul Probleme macht ?
<k1l_> guck in die logs. also dmesg oder syslog. in /var/log
<_moep_> dmesg -T
<multistorm> okay mom...
<k1l_> und du hat halt da noch den extra layer verschlüsselung mit drin.
<multistorm> k1l_: würde mir gerne mal eigene treiber code aber da ich das noch nie gemacht habe und meine C/C++ Kentnisse nur rudimentär sind schätze ich mal werde ich das zumindest nicht besser schaffen :)
<multistorm> naja bei meinen beiden Levnovos war das bisher nie ein Problem die laufen mit 16.04 eigentlich super
<multistorm> so hier der log von dmesg -T -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26353400/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> du hast ne intel graka? und nutzt nur den freien treiber? hast du mal den nvidia treiber von ubuntu probiert?
<k1l_> und ich weiß nicht wie zuverlässig standby/hibernation mit dem verschlüsselungs geraffel klappt
<multistorm> ne da ist ne Envidia 1070 drin natürlich + Intel vom I7
<multistorm> soll ich den nvidia treiber mal installieren ?
<k1l_> wie gesagt, da gibts mehrere mögliche fehlerquellen. 
<k1l_> das log bringt halt ohne den standby/hibernation nichts. im laufenden betrieb gehts ja
<k1l_> aber ich würde den nvidia aus den systemsettings mal testen, ja
<multistorm> ja das log scheint sich aber nach jedem start zu löschen
<k1l_> ja, deswegen ja auch /var/log
<multistorm> okay dan ist das mein nächster schritt :)
<multistorm> k1l_: ok soory wuste nicht das es da einen unterschied gibt.
<multistorm> ich lad das gleich nochmal auf einen USB Stick und paste das dann
<multistorm> k1l_: okay nvidia treiber habe ich installiert
<multistorm> leider startet das system nixht mehr, bei der passworteingabe geht nix mehr, er reagiert auf die eingaben leider nicht mehr
<multistorm> also passworteingabe nach dem Bootloader
<multistorm>  also das scheint ein generelles problem zu sein: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/installation-mit-verschluesselung-und-nvidiaka/
<le_bot> Title: Installation mit Verschlüsselung und NVidiaKarte › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> leider keine lösung im forum
<k1l_> ja, mit dem verschlüsselungsgeraffel hast du halt noch einen zusätzlichen layer überall dazwischen
<k1l_> guck mal ob er mit der kernel option "nomodeset" bootet
<k1l_> ansonsten mal ins log auf der platte gucken, der schreibt ja auch ohne bildschirm weiter die logs
<multistorm> k1l_: hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge wo mache ich das in /etc/default/grub?
<multistorm> also ich schätze mal du meinst das hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/
<le_bot> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> zum testen einfach direkt in grub einmalig editieren
<k1l_> also dort dann e drücken, und dann nomodeset dazuschreiben in dern linux zeile
<multistorm> die anderen sachen rausnhemen und dazu tragen oder alles rauslöschen und nur deins rein ?
<k1l_> nix rausnhemen
<k1l_> nur dazuschreiben
<multistorm> k1l_: okay teste ivh gleich mal, kannst du kurz sagen was die option macht oder wofür sie ist?
<k1l_> die sagt dem graka treiber er soll nur einen grundmodus machen. so kann man versuchen, dass er trotzdem bootet.
<k1l_> aber wie gesagt, weiß ich nicht, obs nicht an der verschlüsselung liegt.
<multistorm> sieht mir aktuell nach einem generellen treiber problem aus, ich kann z.b. aktuell die auflösung nicht mehr ändern könnte aber auch am recovery boot liegen k.a. aber 3840x2160 ist hart im terminal bei 15"
<multistorm> ich teste das jetzt erstmal schnell
<multistorm> hat leider nicht geholfen
<multistorm> welches log sollte ich den als erstes durcharbeiten das syslog?
<multistorm> k1l_: also: die verschlüsselung scheint selber nicht das Problem zu sein wenn ich in den Bootoption noplymouth setze kommt der Spülash nicht mehr und ich kannd as PW zur entschlüsselung auf der Konsole eingeben. ist zwar nicht hübsch vor allem bei der auflösung aber zumindest kann man erstmal booten
<multistorm> also es scheint als ob es problem mit dem nvidia-384 Treiber gibt, was habe ich für optionen? kann man die treiber ggf. downgraden oder sowas ?
<jhelbling> Hallo, ich habe ein problem mit "apt update": https://pastebin.com/c3y6aRGY
<le_bot> Title: Holen:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-security InRelease [78.6 kB] O - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jhelbling> ... File has unexpected size (4096 != 2717). Mirror sync in progress? [IP: 130.59.113.36 80] ...
<DaVu> keine Ahnung, warum die Hashes da nicht stimmen
<DaVu> Warte mal noch ein wenig. Das kann bestimmt jemand erklären
<jhelbling> gelöst in #ubuntu
<DaVu> erlauchtest du uns bitte?
<DaVu> erleuchtest
<jhelbling> jhelbling: the mirror you're using is either syncing or temporarily broken. It should resolve itself in a few hours, or you can change the
<jhelbling> "ch.archive.ubuntu.com" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to "archive.ubuntu.com" or similar if you don't want to wait
<DaVu> ok
<Lengsdorfer> namd. Ist es eigentlich 'gefährlich' passwörter zu pipen? also, sowas wie 'echo <passwort> sudo -S ...' zu nutzen? Es geht dabei um eine Aktion über ssh. Das Passwort wird selbstverständlich nicht irgendwo gespeichert, aber könnte ein Evil Doer irgendwo die letzten Zeilen der ssh shell lesen?
<Frickelpit> Es ist in deiner Shell-Historie dann
<Lengsdorfer> oh.
<Lengsdorfer> und ist es nicht in der Shellhistory, wenn man normal sudo am Rechner schreibt?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Lengsdorfer> dumm. Kann man die history irgendwie löschen?
<Frickelpit> Ja, kann man. Einzelne Einträge oder komplett
<Frickelpit> !bash
<le_bot> Informationen zu Bash finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash
<Lengsdorfer> 'history -cw' ist richtig?
<sdx23> Lengsdorfer: cat - | wasauchimmer # oder mit read.
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-10
<multistorm> kurze frage, kann ich später von 17.10 auf 18.04 updaten oder müsste|sollte ich das dan neu aufsetzen ?
<Frickelpit> kann man
<Frickelpit> also beides
<Lengsdorfer> hallo. wie kann man schnell feststellen wo ein kommando im path liegt? also wo welches programm ausgeführt wird, wenn man z.B. 'firefox' schreibt?
<Frickelpit> Lengsdorfer: whereis firefox
<sdx23> Lengsdorfer: which firefox
<Frickelpit> ANsonsten echo $PATH
<Lengsdorfer> ah, ja, klappt, thx
<multistorm> ähm .. wenn ich mich bei meinem user vertippt habe im namen kann man den umbenennen oder löschen /neu?=
<Frickelpit> !usermod
<le_bot> Informationen zu usermod finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/usermod
<multistorm> Frickelpit: Danke !
<multistorm> komme ich vom Login Screen irgendwie auf die Konsole ? hatte es schon mit ctrl + alt + Fx versucht aber das klappt bei 10.10 irgendiwe nicht mehr
<multistorm> 17.10 natürlich
<Frickelpit> Warum sollte das nicht klappen?
<multistorm> k.a. klappt nicht
<Frickelpit> F1-F7 durchgetestet?
<multistorm> sogar bis F12
<Frickelpit> mh, klingt wieder nach so einem systemd fu*up
<multistorm> vermute ich mal
<multistorm> GTX1070 und ubuntu ist halt der Fail des Jahres
<multistorm> hätte ich das mal nur vorher überprüft
<multistorm> aber wer konnte das ahnen
<Rolfi> Guten Abend! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit, Wie entfernt man in nautilus ein Lesezeichen, wenn "entfernen" ausgegraut ist?
<Rolfi> Das zugehörige Ziel existiert nicht mehr. (Kann nicht mehr gemountet werden)
<multistorm> wie bekomme ich raus welche nvidia Treiber version (370.28) ich installieren muss da ja beim installieren die angaben wie z.b. nvidia-384 gemacht werden?
<leszek> du schaust auf die nvidia webseite und guckst, welche Version für deine Grafikkarte supportet wird und schaust dann im Paketmanager nach dieser Version
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: es gibt eine versteckte Datei in deinem /home, .gtk-bookmarks
<multistorm> leszek: ich habe mich glaube ich etwas doof ausgedrückt, ich brauche den Treiber mit der version: 370.28
<multistorm> ich muss das quasi nur umrechnen :)
<leszek> multistorm: dann schaust du mit deinem Paketmanager nach ob es diese version gibt
<leszek> apt-cache search nvidia | grep 370.28 
<leszek> z.B.
<Rolfi> Frickelpit: Da stehen die Lesezeichen von Unterordnern von "Persönliche Ordner". Vielleicht habe ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt:
<itu>    kann man sich irgendwie anzeigen lassen zu welcher datei ein bestimmter inode gehört?
<Frickelpit> itu: find kann das mit -inum
<Rolfi> Ich meine Lesezeichen in der linken Liste im zweiten Block nach zuletzt verwendet, persönlicher Ordner, ..., also Lesezeichen für Links
<Rolfi> auf Datenträger.
<itu> Frickelpit:   ls -inum  ?
<Frickelpit> itu: find, nicht ls
<Frickelpit> man find im zweifel
<Rolfi> Dort, wo die Datenträger stehen, wird einer angezeigt, den es nicht mehr gibt.
<itu> danke
<koegs> itu: erster google treffer https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/35292/quickly-find-which-files-belongs-to-a-specific-inode-number
<le_bot> Title: search - Quickly find which file(s) belongs to a specific inode number - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<dreamon> Hallo. Würde zu gern die neueste Codeblock Version 17.12 installieren wollen → http://codeblocks.org/ Die alte ist in den Paketquellen gewesen. Wie kann ich die neue installieren?
<le_bot> Title: Code::Blocks (at codeblocks.org)
<dreamon> Downloadlink → http://codeblocks.org/downloads/26 →Important note for Ubuntu users: The contrib-plugins package for debian can not be used on Ubuntu 12.04(+), due to an incompatible libhunspell-package.
<le_bot> Title: Download binary (at codeblocks.org)
<dreamon> 12.04(+) .. gilt das auch für 16.04?
<Frickelpit> Ja, denn 16.04 kam nach 12.04
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Wenn man es auf die LTS Versionen bezieht ja. Ist das so zu verstehen. OK
<k1l> ppa, oder selber kompilieren?
<Frickelpit> Nein, 12.04+ heitß alles ab 12.04 aufwärts
<dreamon> k1l, ppa hab ich keine Gefunden.
<Frickelpit> k1l: im Archiv wäre das .deb
<k1l> Frickelpit: er will ja die version von vor 10 tagen
<k1l> die wird in keinem release sein
<Frickelpit> 6. Januar: http://codeblocks.org/downloads/26
<le_bot> Title: Download binary (at codeblocks.org)
<k1l> selbst 18.04 hat noch 16.01 als version bisher
<dreamon> Vom Saturday, 30 December 2017 16:34 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was ist codeblock überhaupt? Oder ist da Code::Blocks gemeint?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Der eine sagt so, der andere so. Ist eine IDE. Ich programmiere da meine C progrämmchen. Liegt mir am meisten.
<jokrebel> hier wid behauptet, dass es ein PPA gibt
<jokrebel> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-codeblocks-ide-ubuntu-16-04/
<le_bot> Title: How to Install Code::Blocks IDE 16.01 in Ubuntu 16.04 | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<k1l> was spricht gegen selbst ein paket bauen?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja, das ist die alte 2016/05
<jokrebel> na dann geh dort auf die PPA Betreuer zu ;-) vielleicht sind die ja schon fast fertig damit
<dreamon> k1l, Noch nie gemacht. Hatte gehofft, es gäbe ein ppa mit der neuen Version.
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=codeblocks
<le_bot> Title: Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> das sind alle ppas mit codeblocks drin. beim rumklicken hab ich keins mit 17.02 gesehen. guck mal selber.
<k1l> aber das ding ist gerade ne woche alt. und bei PPAs weißte halt nie was die leute da wirklich verändert haben oder was die in einer woche da verändern. also würde ich in dem fall sagen: kompilier dir doch mal selber das paket
<Frickelpit> am Anfang reicht ja ein checkinstall
<jokrebel> dreamon: und ja, der hat auch nightlies https://launchpad.net/~damien-moore/+archive/ubuntu/codeblocks-nightly
<le_bot> Title: Code::Blocks Nightlies : dmoore (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> jokrebel: das ist aber die 13er version. er will die ganz neue 17er
<dreamon> jokrebel, codeblocks 63 weeks ago → Successfully built 
<jokrebel> uh? Die sind inzwischen schon auf 17? Nun gut ... dann .. keine Ahnung
<dreamon> jokrebel, schon ? seit 1 1/2Jahren gabs nix neues..
<dreamon> Ich werds mal versuchen zu bauen.. Kann sein, das ich gelegentlich Nachfrage wenn er mir Errors um die Ohren haut
<Frickelpit> !checkinstall
<le_bot> Informationen zu checkinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/checkinstall
<Frickelpit> ^ dreamon 
<k1l> jo, für den persönlichen gebrauch reicht da checkinstall.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26362225/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Dreisatz eingehalten?
<dreamon> neee.. sorry
<Frickelpit> tztztz
<dreamon> ./configure → configure: error: →  wxWidgets must be installed on your system.
<dreamon> Das zieht einen Rattenschwanz hinterher..
<k1l> ja klar. das würde es aber auch als fertiges paket
<Frickelpit> könnte libwxbase3.0-dev sein (16.04)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, ja das sieht gut aus → You can now build Code::Blocks by issuing 'make'.When the build is complete, become root and install it by issuing 'make install'.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: gut, anstatt make install machst du checkinstall
<Frickelpit> sofern make sauber durchläuft
<dreamon> make macht mächtig Fehler..
<Frickelpit> da fehlen dir vermutlich ein paar -dev Pakete, installier dir mal build-essential
<dreamon> Gefühlt hat es mit dem wx zeug zu tun.
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26362281/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> »build-essential« ist bereits die neuste Version (12.1ubuntu2)
<Frickelpit> dreamon: ggfs. die Versionsnummern anpassen: http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php/Installing_Code::Blocks_nightly_build_on_Ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Installing Code::Blocks nightly build on Ubuntu - CodeBlocks (at wiki.codeblocks.org)
<Frickelpit> oder du nimmst https://launchpad.net/~pasgui/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: PPA for pasgui : pasgui (at launchpad.net)
<Frickelpit> Wenn du dennoch was lernen willst dabei: http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php/Installing_Code::Blocks_from_source_on_Linux
<le_bot> Title: Installing Code::Blocks from source on Linux - CodeBlocks (at wiki.codeblocks.org)
<dreamon> Ahh.. Frickelpit Das sieht doch schon einfacher aus.. 
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Danke. Das lief auf Anhieb. DANEK!
<dreamon> DANKE ;)
<Frickelpit> np
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-11
<NTQ> Mein Ubuntu ist immer wieder für Überraschungen gut. Schön die Aktualisierungsverwaltung bestätigt, sie rattert los, mein Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich hänge im Loginscreen von Gnome fest und nach jedem Login lande ich wieder dort. Die Aktualisierung lief im Hintergrund weiter. Danach hab ich komplett neugestartet.
<NTQ> Nach dem Login frisst dann irgendwas erst mal 6 GB RAM und belastet alle 8 Cores, meine Gnome Erweiterungen sind alle deaktiviert, Fenster mit Warnungen über abgestürzte Systemprogramme öffnen sich. Und jetzt geht wieder alles. Mal sehen, was beim nächsten Neustart passiert. Ich würde manchmal schon gerne alles besser verstehen...
<itu> load average: 256,03, 276,27, 270,53 ...
<k1l> ?
<LetoThe2nd> bei ner maschine mit 512 wegen - alles im grünen bereich :)
<itu> (wer bietet mehr?)
<LetoThe2nd> warum sollte ich mir die mühe machen da jetzt n script mit sinnlosen prozessen abzufeuern nur damit ich höhere zahlen hab?
<ppq> immer einen mehr wie du!!1
<NTQ> Das krieg ich auch mit 2 Cores hin!!1elf
<jokrebel> NTQ: vielleicht zwischendurch mal auf der Konsole ausführen und gegebenenfalls die Probleme dann fixen können?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Du meinst wegen meinen Problemen da heute mit der Aktualisierung? Es gab keine Probleme im Aktualisierungsprozess selbst. Manchmal mache ich das auch über's Terminal. Aber offenbar hat er heute ein bisschen dummes Zeugs gedreht. Das mal Gnome dabei neustartet, passiert öfter, aber so wie es diesmal war, war es noch nie. Vielleicht bleibt's dabei
<jokrebel> NTQ: nun gut - ich hätt trotzdem mal ein update/full-upgrade und vielleicht sogar noch ein -f install drüberjagen. Kann ja eher nicht schaden
<jokrebel> :/
<stevieh1> hmm.. ich sollte wohl dann langsam mal mein 17.04 upgraden, oder ist das auch aus, bis die das mit dem Bios gefixt haben?
<jokrebel> "ist ... auch aus" ?    so was genau bedeuten?
<stevieh1> so wie der link auf 17.10
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was genau Du gerade meinst stevieh1 
<jokrebel> schon alleine wegen den anderen Mitlesern und dem Backlog solltest Du etwas präziser werden, um was es Dir gerade geht
<stevieh1> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<le_bot> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> guggst du. Geht ja auch durch die Presse
<stevieh1> The download of Ubuntu 17.10 is currently discouraged due to a BIOS issue on certain laptops. Once fixed this download will be enabled again.
<jokrebel> stevieh1: Dein Link bezieht sich auf 16.04 ... könnte es sein dass Du auf meltdown und spectre abzuzielen versuchst?
<jokrebel> oder das BIOS Problem von letzten 17.10?
<stevieh1> jokrebel: das Bios Problem vom letzten 17.10 das steht genau auch auf dieser Seite.
<stevieh1> und der link bezieht sich auf beide Desktop Versionen. 
<k1l> das 17.10 bios problem betraf nur die isos, und die sollten heute wieder neu gebaut und getestet sein
<stevieh1> d.h. die kernel sind schon gefixt? Naja, ich mach mal
<k1l> es war keine kernel sondern ein treiber problem iirc
<stevieh1> A bug in the Linux 4.13 kernel shipped in Ubuntu 17.10 can leave users  unable to update any of their BIOS settings, including their system’s  boot order, after booting this version of Ubuntu. 
<stevieh1> nope
<k1l> jo, ausschlagbegebend war aber der SPI treiber im kernel.
<stevieh1> das mag sein, würde mir aber ja nix nützen, wenn ich den Kernel mit diesem Treiber bekomme.
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147/comments/166
<le_bot> Title: Comment #166 : Bug #1734147 : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> seit dem ists gefixt. hat nur mit den isos länger gedauert
<stevieh1> ah, ok
<stevieh1> dann muss ich wohl  - leider - auf 17.10 upgraden
<k1l> auf 17.04 zu bleiben ist eh keine option.
<stevieh1> ne ich weiss. Aber ich weine unity schon nach. Wobei ich das halt erstmal auf 17.10 nehmen werde.
<k1l> Rochvellon: bitcoin mining ist patchen wohl nicht betroffen, da es kaum I/O braucht :X
<jokrebel> stevieh1: Unity soll es doch optional noch ein wenig weiter geben, dachte ich? 
<stevieh1> jokrebel: es wird halt nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, d.h. früher oder später werden neue Applikationen immer schlechter integriert werden und dann wars das. Aber ich denke auch, die 17.10 kann man so noch durchhalten. gnome sieht ja auch ganz brauchbar aus.
<jokrebel> stevieh1: eben. Das Gnome aus dem kommenden 18.04 macht jetzt schon keinen schlechten Eindruck und hat durchaus bereits Potenzial das (auch von mir geliebte) Unity bald recht gut ersetzen zu können. 
<stevieh1> der vierte Desktop in 25 Jahren... was für eine schnelle Welt.
<sem2peie> heute wurde doch der hwe kernel von xenial auf 4.13 aktualisiert? irgendwie scheinen jetzt die nvidia treiber aus dem repo nicht mehr zu funktionieren 
<martin_ubuntu> servus 
<martin_ubuntu> ich bräuchte mal hilfe. mein ubuntu erkennt meinen tv nicht mehr über hdmi.
<martin_ubuntu> hat da vllt jemand Ahnung oder eine Idee ??
<DeannaT2> steckt das kabel richtig?
<_moep_> huhu
<_moep_> mein postfix sagt mir das: postfix/cleanup[636]: warning: 7FCE0DF28E: write queue file: No space left on device
<_moep_> hab gerade festplatte aufgeräumt, sicher gegangen, dass ich kein quta hab
<_moep_> mein mail container von 5GB auf 15gb erweitert
<_moep_> aber irgendwo klemmt immer noch was
<_moep_> nur wo
<_moep_> ok /var ist etwas voll aber nicht zu 100%
<_moep_> ideen?
<k1l> df -h angucken?
<k1l> kann auch an den inodes liegen: df -i
<_moep_> an denen liegt es nicht
<_moep_> var ist voll (mit -h),sowie devtmpfs (also dev) und tmpfs für /run/user/1000 is auch voll
<sdx23> /var/spool/ ist relevant
<k1l> es gab da glaube ich was, wenn /tmp einmal voll war, dass das umgeleitet wird.
<_moep_> wie hieß dieses nsdu oder so?
<sdx23> ncdu
<_moep_> danke
<_moep_> also spool is echt leer, der liegen vllt 10mb rum :D
<sdx23> kommt ja auf's Dateisystem an. Tendenziell Kram aus /var/log und /var/cache löschen. apt-get clean kann schon reichen.
<_moep_> ext4
<k1l> hast du ein "overflow" im df?
<_moep_> ne nicht, dass ich wüsste
<k1l> ja guck in den output von df :)  ich seh es ja nicht
<_moep_> hmm noch 400MB ebooks gefunden, mal backupen und löschen…
<_moep_> steht das dann da?
<_moep_> weil ich bin mir grad nicht sicher weil es in " " steht
<k1l> weil wenn die platte voll läuft wird für /tmp ein "overflow" von 1MB erstellt. das muss man nach dem entrümpeln wieder umounten damit das orginal /tmp genutzt wird.
<_moep_> u wo wird das erstellt?
<k1l> automagisch
<k1l> guck einfach in "df -h" ob da ein mount mit dem namen "overflow" für das /tmp ist
<_moep_> ich hab einige tmpfs die aber immer woanders eingebunden nsind
<_moep_> aber kein overflow
<k1l> ok, dann ist es das nicht
<_moep_> mein mailclient sagt immer noch insufficiant mailstorage
<k1l> die haben aber mehr frei als die 5%, die für root blockiert sind?
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-12
<SamuelJByck> Moin, ist das Update wegen Meltdown und Spectre jetzt eigentlich durch?
<SamuelJByck> k
<SamuelJByck> hab schon
<wiizz> Guten Morgen. Ich würde gerne den Nvidia Treiber der Version 387 benutzen, weiß aber nicht genau wie ich den Installiere. Unter "Zusätzliche Treiber" wird mir nur der 384 angezeigt. Unter Mint musste ich eine PPA hinzufügen und konnte sie dann unter "Zusätzliche Treiber" installieren. Wie genau funktioniert das unter (x)ubuntu ?
<wiizz> Schon erledigt :)
<doev> moin.
<doev> habe hier ein Problem. Ich möchte per Virsh einer VM eine komplette Festplatte übergeben. Das mache ich normal übder /dev/disk/by-id/..., was auch bisher ohne Problme funktioniert hat. Jetzt habe ich aber eine Festplatte mit einem Slash und Doppelpunkt im Namen und diese wird nicht angenommen.
<doev> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<doev> ach wie doof. hat sich erledigt.#
<stevieh> boah, was soll denn der unsinn mit netplan? 
<jokrebel> was ist "netplan" und was daran dann Unsinn, wenn es da um Ubuntu geht?
<stevieh> das ist ubuntus nachfolger von /etc/network/interfaces... damit wohl keine Langweile aufkommt...
<jokrebel> oh?
<dadrc> stevieh: naja, das ist sehr vereinfacht
<dadrc> netplan ist ein Tool, um Konfigurationen für Networkmanager und systemd-network zu erstellen
<dadrc> dh, das macht den Umstieg deutlich einfacher
<stevieh> und ist ein ubuntu alleingang?
<dadrc> naja, ist eine Canonical-Entwicklung, um genau das Problem von oben zu lösen, ja
<dadrc> Ob nur Ubuntu das einsetzt, weiß ich nicht
<stevieh> ja, seit 17.10 wohl. 
<stevieh> was ging denn mit /etc/network/interfaces nicht?
<dadrc> Management ausm GUI
<stevieh> das hat doch eh der NM gemacht?
<dadrc> NM hat das ja schon immer daran vorbei gemacht
<stevieh> war das schlimm?
<dadrc> naja, NM war/ist halt auf CLI nicht ordentlich nutzbar
<dadrc> dh, man konnte das nicht ordentlich gleichzeitig benutzen
<dadrc> das geht jetzt … und gleichzeitig kann man, wenn irgendwann mal systemd komplett genutzt wird, die gleichen konfigurationsdateien benutzen
<dadrc> das ist zumindest die idee dahinter
<stevieh> I see. Aber dafür eine Architektur so zu ändern, dass die auch auf Servern so eingesetzt werden muss... so richtig schlau kommt mir das nicht vor
<stevieh> gibt es ein tool, was nach einem versionsugrade meine abgeschalteten ppas abklappert und schaut, obs da was frisches gibt?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> deine Finger + bash + apt
<stevieh> bäh
<stevieh> bzw. erklär mal :-)
<Frickelpit> na du hast das ppa selber hinzugefügt also musst du dich auch darum kümmern
<Frickelpit> und das ist nunmal minimum ppa wieder aktivieren und gucken
<stevieh> mal überlegen, im prinzip könnte man ja automatisiert das ppa nehmen, schauen, ob da die neue distro existiert und wenn ja, diese, wenn nein, die alte....
<Frickelpit> du kannst auch einfach das ppa wieder anknipsen, ein apt update laufen lassen und schauen, ob es einen 404 wirft
<Frickelpit> nicht alles wird mit Automatisierung besser
<stevieh> aber wenn ich das ppa mit dem alten distri namen anwerfe, bekomme ich doch nicht unbeding die passenden versionen? Und klar werden dinge durch automatisierung besser, wenn es viele sind :-)
<Frickelpit> ein PPA ist aber kein Bestandteil des eigentlichen Systems, sondern eine Änderung vom Benutzer. Warum sollte also das System sich dann darum kümmern, dass nach einem Update das PPA wieder aktiviert und aktualisiert wird?
<Fussel> ja wie soll was automatisch funktionieren wenn man per hand rein gepfuscht hat?
<stevieh> Frickelpit: ich sag nicht, dass das system sich drum kümmern soll, sondern dass ich ein werkzeug will, das mir dabei hilft
<Frickelpit> stevieh: und die hast du doch. Entweder per Shell oder per GUI
<stevieh> ok, lassen wir das :-)
<Frickelpit> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass dein Ubuntu nicht wissen kann, ob es nach dem Upgrade auf eine neue Version auch das passende PPA dafür gibt, wird soweas halt nicht automatisch wieder eingeschaltet.
<stevieh> das ist auch gut so
<Frickelpit> und warum willst du das dann umgehen?
<stevieh> wobei, auch da: wenn deb vorher http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/telegram/ubuntu zesty main drin steht und ich dann überprüfe, ob http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/telegram/ubuntu/dists/artful/ existier, dann ist das IMHO voll ausreichend
<le_bot> Title: Index of /atareao/telegram/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<orange__> moin, wie kann ich meinen usb-stick umbenennen?
<dadrc> der stick selber hat keinen namen, nur die partition(en)
<dadrc> die kannst du mit dem entsprechenden tool ändern (gnome-disks oder gparted, zB)
<orange__> mit gparted hab ich das jetzt schon ein paar mal versucht, klappt aber nicht
<orange__> der usb stick heisst derzeit kubuntu 17.10 amd64, weil ich eine iso drauf hatte
<orange__> jetzt hab ich die als ntfs formatiert
<orange__> der name ist aber geblieben
<dadrc> Abgezogen und wieder eingesteckt hast du wahrscheinlich schon?
<orange__> ja
<orange__> und auch an einem anderen pc probiert
<dadrc> hmmhm.
<orange__> bei GParted wird mir der Name Daten angezeigt. so hatte ich den vorhin genannt
<orange__> der pc nennt den stick aber immer noch kubuntu
<dadrc> orange__, zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `sudo parted -l`, wenn du den Stick angesteckt hast
<orange__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371847/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lengsdorfer> die 'amtlichen' tools zum umbenennen von partitioenen heißen tunefs und e2label
<Lengsdorfer> tune2fs muss es heißen
<dadrc> orange__, und was sagen `lsblk -f` und `blkid`?
<Lengsdorfer> ntfs ist auf dem stick. da stimmt das mit tune2fs womöglich nicht
<Lengsdorfer> vermutlich ists das einfachste, das ding mal in eine windows kiste zu stopfen
<orange__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371880/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<orange__> ich hab hier grad kein windows
<Lengsdorfer> Hier:  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Labels/   steht  sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1
<le_bot> Title: Labels › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> ah, das erklärts doch … du hast zwar die alte partition gelöscht, aber da ist noch ein alter isoheader drauf
<Lengsdorfer> für ntfs gibts ein eigenes tool namens ntfslabel
<dadrc> ich würd das ding einfach komplett plattmachen … neue partitionstabelle drauf und gut ist
<dadrc> kannst mal ntfslabel probieren, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht nur den titel der partition ändert
<orange__> @dadrc mit was plattmachen?
<dadrc> gparted an, neue partitionstabelle msdos, dann ntfs drauf
<dadrc> richtiges device vorher auswählen ;)
<orange__> *lach, schon klar
<Frickelpit> …sschrieb er und löschte /dev/sda
<Lengsdorfer> hehe, man kann dem swap auch einen namen geben. wieder was gelernt.
<orange__> @dadrc ok, super! hat geklappt
<orange__> also immer erst eine neue partitionstabelle
<dadrc> naja, immer ist übertrieben … aber gegen solche rechte hilft es hervorragend =)
<dadrc> *reste
<orange__> schönen Tag noch !!
<NTQ> Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative zum Oracle SQL Developer? Das blöde Teil vergisst nach 1 oder 2 Minuten immer schon seine Netzwerkverbindung zum Oracle Server und muss sie neu aufbauen. Und langsam ist es auch :-(
<starter> sollte ich jetzt den mikrocode patch von Intel für meinen prozessor einspielen?
<k1l> sollte bei ubuntu schon mit den updates passiert sein
<Siju> auch bei anderen distributions
<starter> updates sind bei hier auf auf ON - es kann so einfach sein - danke
<starter> updates sind hier auf auf ON - es kann so einfach sein - danke
<Siju> *bier :)
<Fussel>  war was?
<tomreyn> nein, die intel-microcode-patches sollte man derzeit noch nicht einspielen.
<Frickelpit> depends on Generation
<k1l> depends on if the bios doesnt override anyway
<tomreyn> das 20180108 microcode-paket sorgt bei vielen systemen für instabilitäten und die darin vermutlich bereitgestellte funktionalität (eine spectre-varante-1 mitigation) wird derzeit durch die verfügbaren linux-kernel noch nicht unterstützt, somit ginge man ein risiko ein ohne chance auf einen nutzen.
<BadBunny> hallo. ich wüsste gerne wie ich beim x-forwarding auch utf-8 fonts korrekt angezeigt bekomme. mein problem ist, dass mir japanische zeichen als kästchen mit hex-werten angezeigt werden
<BadBunny> server ist ubuntu 16.04 und client ebenfalls 16.04
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Support für Ubuntu 17.04 ist ausgelaufen
<dirk__> nabend. bei mir geht kein audio über headset. wo kann ich ansetzen? habe mal im alsamixer alles aktiviert und maximiert,
<dirk__> in den pulseaudio-einstellungen sehe ich als ausgabegerät komischerweise nur ein digital-audio(spdif)
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-13
<Manx_> Hallo, ich habe gerade Lubuntu installiert, der hat gesagt, dass das deutsche Sprachpaket nicht vollständig installiert wurde, ich sollte es aktualisieren. Das wollte ich machen aber es ging nicht, ich habe das englische Sprachpaquet entfernt.
<Manx_> Aber dann hat er viele Programme wie Sylpheed oder Pidgin entfernt, inklusive Spracheinstellung. Ich kann jetzt auch nicht installieren.
<jokrebel> Manx_: Zeig mal einen paste her von dem Problem
<jokrebel> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Manx_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26376777/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> apturl? ich dachte es geht um sprachpakete?
<Manx_> Ja, aber ich nicht mehr an die Spracheinstellungen, der hat das irgendwie gelöscht
<jokrebel> und wieso hast Du überhaupt das Englische Sprachpaket deinstalliert ... noch dazu wenn es dann auch noch vieles andere mitreißt?
<Manx_> ich dachte, es wäre danach komplett deutsch
<jokrebel> Dann installier doch das alles erst mal wieder
<Manx_> bis später
<jokrebel> und dafür muss man jetzt gehen weil?
<nils_2> weil du so unfreundlich bist :-D
<jokrebel> ehrlich? War nicht meine Absicht :/
<nils_2> war spass :-D
<Manx_> Failed to download repository information https://paste.ubuntu.com/26376919/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Manx_> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er immer noch bei der 15.10 geblieben ist, ich habe während der Installation aber den Haken ausgewählt, dass es aktualisiert werden soll.
<Manx_> Der Software Updater sagt, ich soll updaten, wie soll ich das jetzt machen?
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> ttf-mscorefonts-installer hat's bis artful geschafft ohne gefixt zu werden?
<LupusE> hi
<tomreyn> Manx_: ich möchte dir dringend zu einer neuinstallation raten. 15.10 ist seit ewigkeiten unsupported, der upgradepfad zu einer supporteten version würde wohl steinig werden.
<tomreyn> !15.10
<Manx_> Danke, ich brenne am besten eine neue CD.
<tomreyn> !eol
<tomreyn> pah, blöder bot
<tomreyn> ja, mach dir eine 16.04 lts cd
<tomreyn> bzw. dvd wohl eher
<tomreyn> oder, das find ich persönlich besser und angenehmer, nen usb.stick.
<Manx_> Warum den 16.04, auf der Webseite von Lubuntu steht drauf, dass die 17.10 am neusten ist
<Lengsdorfer> 16.04 wird länger supported
<Lengsdorfer> deswegen heißt das lts
<tomreyn> Manx_: am neusten, ja. kannst du auch nehmen, aber die macht mit ein paar modellen derzeit probleme (s. https://ubuntu.com/download ) und 16.04 ist als LTS (long term support) release länger supported und auch mehr 'polished'
<le_bot> Title: Get Ubuntu | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Manx_: 15.10!? ohOH
<Manx_> ok, danke
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<le_bot> Title: ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> das bitte beachten falls du dich doch für 17.10 entscheiden solltest
<tomreyn> (das gilt sehr wahrscheinlich auch für lubuntu 17.10)
<tomreyn> ach er ist schon weg...
<stevieh> hmm... ist ja schick, jetzt kann ich gnome shell extensions ganz geschmeidig über den Browser installieren. Aber depencies sagt er mir genau einmal und dann nicht copy / paste bar... 
<stevieh> ein "normaler" anwender hätte an der Stelle schon keine Lust mehr
<sash_> Was?
<sash_> Gnome shell extensions haben dependencies?
<stevieh> yep
<sash_> Ich hab noch nie eine mit dependencies installiert.
<stevieh> system monitor
<Fussel> ein normaler anwender analysiert nicht sein system und brauch dazu n monitor ;)
<Fussel> davon bin sogar ich wech solange alles im rahmen ist
<stevieh> hehe. dann ist ja alles klar 
<stevieh> dabei sieht der so schick aus
<Fussel> stevieh, wenn du was schickes zum angeben willst: probier mal mtr ;)
<Fussel> doof wirds, wenn man es tatsächlich nutzt, und deshalb zum hacker abgestempelt wird :D
<Fussel> hmpf
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich arbeite auf mehreren Bildschirmen, also auf mehreren virtuellen Bildschirmen, die man schnell umschalten kann. Einige Programme habe ich dann auf allen Bildschirmen laufen, was man am Fenstermenu links oben auswählen kann. Kann man diese Einstellung irgendwo permanent einstellen?
<frostschutz> Lengsdorfer, kann sein. kommt auf den windowmanager an. ist bei kde anders als bei gnome. bei fluxbox ist es eine konfigurationsdatei irgendwo
<Manx1> Hallo, ich kann Lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS nicht installieren, es hängt bei "Ermitteln der Dateisysteme"
<jokrebel> koplette Neuinstallation oder Upgrade? Manx1 
<Manx1> ich glaube eher Komplette neuinstallation ich habe "etwas anderes" gewählt bei den Optionen
<jokrebel> na das musst ja Du wissen ob du eine komplette Neuinstallation gestartet hast oder ein Upgrade
<Manx1> Muss wohl eine Neuinstallation sein, die Paritionen sind leer
<jokrebel> aber so ganz allgemein - bei der Aussage "ermitteln der Dareisysteme" kann das vielleicht auch ne Zeit dauern
<jokrebel> "muss wohl" *seufz* nur Du weist, was Du (oder auch nicht) getan hast...
<Manx1> wie soll den Text kopieren, ctrl + C und rechtsklick geht nicht
<jokrebel> screenshot? Foto?
<Manx1> https://ibb.co/fudOMm
<le_bot> Title: 2018 01 13 210106 1440x900 scrot — imgbb.com (at ibb.co)
<Manx1> Ich gehe jetzt schlafen, bis Morgen 
<dirk_> nabend. habe ab ubuntu 17.04 keine audio ausgabe mehr. lspci scheint die onboard-karte richtig anzuzeigen (NVIDIA MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)). mit 16.04 funktioniert noch alles auf der live-cd. angeschlossen ist das ganze über analoge ein-ausgänge.
<nagetier> dirk_: alsamixer geprüft?
<dirk_> joa, das komische ist:
<nagetier> oha.. ;)
<dirk_> in 16.04 bekomme ich das: https://imagebin.ca/v/3o5o3KQUngBZ
<le_bot> Title: Imagebin - Somewhere to Store Random Things (at imagebin.ca)
<dirk_> ab 17.04 (auch 17.10) sieht das so aus: https://imagebin.ca/v/3o5oG85JBxnB
<le_bot> Title: Imagebin - Somewhere to Store Random Things (at imagebin.ca)
<dirk_> die karte wird irgendwie nur noch als digital erkannt?
<dirk_> (wobei sie solche anschlüsse wie spdif nicht einmal besitzt)
<nagetier> dirk_: was wird als Ausgang verwendet?
<dirk_> kopfhörer
<nagetier> ahjo
<dirk_> analoge ausgänge
<dirk_> die kann ich jetzt aber nicht mehr auswählen
<nagetier> unter "Geräte" ist auch nichts?
<dirk_> nur digital stereo IEC958
<nagetier> bin ich auch aufgeschmissen..
<dirk_> irgendein sound-experter hier der da weiter weiss?
<nagetier> dirk_: #pulseaudio , evtl. zusätzlich
<dirk_> k danke
<nagetier> dirk_: und die >=17.04 live ist ebenfalls problematisch?
<nagetier> also nicht nur die Installation.. raffte ich noch gar nicht
<dirk_> ja die auch
<dirk_> habe 16.04, 17.04 sowie 17.10 per live-cd getestet.
<dirk_> ab 17.04 funzt es da nicht mehr richtig.
<nagetier> ui
<nagetier> dirk_: 'pacmd --help' kann auch helfen
<nagetier> MCP65 ist aber auch schon.. ne Hausnummer
<Frickelpit> dirk_: ohne jetzt Spielverderber zu sein aber 17.04 ist EOL. https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2018/01/08/support-fuer-ubuntu-17-04-endet/
<le_bot> Title: Support für Ubuntu 17.04 endet › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> da sind die Fakten..
<dirk_> klar der chipsatz ist schon sehr alt, habe mir schon sowas gedacht
<dirk_> dann geh ich zurück auf 16.04
<nagetier> Frickelpit: älteren Kernel verwenden würde auch nicht helfen?
<Frickelpit> nagetier: wogwegen? EOL?
<Frickelpit> *wogegen
<ghostcube> Frickelpit: End of soundkarte
<Frickelpit> ghostcube: möglich aber da das System eh ausm Support ist, mach ich mir da keine Gedanken drüber.
<Frickelpit> auf 17.10 gehen oder 16.04 installieren, wenn Fehler weiter besteht -> #ubuntu-de
<dirk_> ok danke, ich nehm 16.04.
<ghostcube> dirk_: die stirbt ja auch bald.. das liegt an nem triber
<ghostcube> check mal mit ner 16.04  was dort für module geladen werden
<ghostcube> ^^
<dirk_> also dort dann lsmod | grep snd?
<dirk_> und das ergebnis nopasten?
<dirk_> ok mache ich mal, bis gleich
<nagetier> dirk_: lspci -k
<dirk_> lol das kannte ich auch noch nicht, cool
 * nagetier brauchte auch jahre
<dirk_> also hier ist es snd-hda-intel
<dirk_> eben life cd und dort nochmal
<dirk_> brb
<dirk_> ghostcube, dort auch nur modul "snd-hda-intel
<nagetier> dirk_: MCP65 ist raus aus dem
<nagetier> dirk_: für ~30€ ne neue, auch auf Kopfhörer spezialisierte Karte kaufen löst das alles
<nagetier> für*
<ghostcube> müssteste evtl den kernel selbst backen
<ghostcube> dann würds vielleicht gehen
<ghostcube> is das en notebook oder en pc?
<dirk_> pc
<ghostcube> jagut
<ghostcube> karte raus neue rein
<ghostcube> :D
<dirk_> dann wirds aber doof mit den anschlüssen
<dirk_> das ist alles einzeln gesteckt auf dem board
<dirk_> also jeder kontakt
<nagetier> dirk_: die Karte bringt doch neue mit..
<dirk_> muss das erstmal mit meinem gehäuse vereinbaren xD
<LupusE> welches ubuuntu ist eigentlich gerade aktuell?
<LupusE> gibt es hier noch den tollen 'ich weis alles mit ! bot?
<Frickelpit> 17.10 ist der heiße scheiß aktuell
<dreamon> Bei Lenovo Notebooks sollte man das aber meiden.
<Frickelpit> Nein
<Frickelpit> es gibt eine neue ISO extra deswegen
<Frickelpit> 17.10.1
<dreamon> Ach da schon her. Wußte ich nicht .. Danke
<LupusE> meien lenovos haben debia udn kali. alles gut :)
<LupusE> und ich habe ein release verpasst. doof.
<LupusE> ... und hier ist ncith -offtopic :) sorry.
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-14
<Manx1> Bin wieder da, guten morgen
<Manx1> Vielleicht funktionniert, wenn ich die 17.10 installiere
<Manx1> Ich habe die 17.10 installiert, funktionniert gut, scheint ein Bug der 16.04.3 gewessen zu sein
<koelner> Hallo. Hat einer von Euch https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27431/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File/  installiert?
<tronde> Guten Morgen, ist schon bekannt warum ubuntuusers.de gerade nicht erreichbar ist?
<Frickelpit> tronde: Wir warten gerade, siehe Statuspage
<Frickelpit> und bitte in #ubuntuusers
<tronde> Oh, sorry und danke für die Info.
<Frickelpit> np
<Frickelpit> tronde: Alles wieder Schick ;)
<tronde> Frickelpit: thx
<imox> hey leute, ich habe  ein Problem mit dem mounten von einem netzlaufwerk 
<imox> mount error(22): Invalid argument
<imox> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<Frickelpit> nimm halt kein ungültiges Argument bei mount
<imox> das mounten hat immer ohne probleme funktioniert und auf anderen systemen geht es nach wie vor also am server liegt es nicht. aber jetzt kommt hier immer diese fehlermeldung 
<imox> mount error(112): Host is down
<imox> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<imox> sorry stimmt ich habs veruscht den mount befehl manuel einzugeben normal steht der in der fstab und ich gebe nur sudo mount -a ein hatte bisher immer funktioniert
<imox> kommt immer host ist down aber server ist erreichbar ich komme mit ssh drauf und kann den auch anpingen. und wie gesagt mit anderen systemen geht es. ich will aber jetzt nicht ubuntu komplett neu aufsetzen
<imox> mit dem ubuntu dateimanager kann ich mich verbinden also mit dem UI aber im terminal klappt das nicht mehr :-( versehe nicht wieso ich brauch das aber das netzlaufwerk muss unter einem betstimmen pfad gemountet werden. hat jemand noch eine idee?
<imox> niemand ne idee?
<dreamon__> Wie kann ich mir die Dateien anzeigen lassen, die ein Progamm öffnet? da gabs ein programm lsof?
<ppq> richtig
<dreamon__> ppq wie ruft man das auf.. würde gerne "mame" überwachen wollen
<Frickelpit> man lsof
<ppq> dreamon__, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lsof/
<le_bot> Title: lsof › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Frickelpit, er kann kein englisch
<ppq> die manpage ist leider nicht übersetzt
<Frickelpit> manpages gibts auch auf Deutsch
<dreamon__> Danke 
<dreamon> bin doch zu doof ich müßte ja lsof von mame mache bevor ich mame selbst gestartet habe. kein ja keinen Prozess angeben bevor er da ist.
<dreamon> kein=kann
<ppq> dreamon, starte dein programm und nutz lsof -c oder +p
<Nezoriel> nabend zusammen, ich habe gerade mit qemu ein ubuntu 16.04 installiert. Leider kann ich die auflösung nicht anpassen.
<Nezoriel> xrandr meldet: 
<Nezoriel> failed to get size of gamma for output default
<hoodow> holgersson!
<holgersson> Nezoriel: Was hast Du denn als Bildschiirmtyp genommen?
<Nezoriel> ich habe 2 Bildschirme einen 14 Zoll am Laptop mit 1600x900 und einen 24 Zoll mit 1920x1200 ich vermute das ist das Problem 
<holgersson> qemu sollte nur ein Fenster sehen & das als einen Bildschirm anbieten
<Nezoriel> okay bei der installation habe ich die -vga std variante weggelassen und da gab es noch die option vmware hinter vga ist das wichtig für die installation? 
<holgersson> Ich glaube Standard ist -vga std (siehe man qemu).  Kommt die Meldung denn im installierten VM-Ubuntu oder im Installationsprozess?
<Nezoriel> im installierten system
<holgersson> OK. Was ist die Ausgabe von xrandr?
<Nezoriel> kommt sofort
<Nezoriel> xrand: Failed to get size of gamma four output default
<Nezoriel> Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<Nezoriel> default connected primary 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0 mm
<Obi-Van-Konobe>  Um. Ich bin im Terminal, und ich weiss nicht wie ich deutsches Keymap laden kann. Wahrscheinlich brauche ich loadkeys, aber es sagt, dass es 'file descriptor referring to the console' nicht finden kann. Ich habe mit --console='tty1' usw. versucht, aber kein Glueck.
<Nezoriel> @Obi-Van-Konobe was sagt den locale ?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> en_US.
<holgersson> Obi-Van-Konobe: Terminal in X oder TTY?
<Nezoriel> okay und du möchtest gerne deutsch? 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> TTY.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Kein X.
<holgersson> Nezoriel: oh, sorry, da weiß ich leider nicht weiter mit der Auflösung :-( Ich nehm immer den VNC-Server
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich moechte meinen Computer auf Englisch, aber wenn ich hier spreche, will ich wissen, wie ich Deutsche Buchstaben schreiben kann.
<Nezoriel> alles gut kein Problem, die auflösung geht erstmal zum testen, nutze selber kein ubuntu will aber helfen
<Nezoriel> ahh obi-van-konobe das kenne ich mein system ist auch en_US und die Tastatur deutsch.
<holgersson> Obi-Van-Konobe: Wie ist denn Dein kompletter Befehl?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> loadkeys --console=tty1 de
<phablet> hi
<holgersson> hi phablet
<Nezoriel> hi
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Also, ich benutze screen. Vielleicht das stoert.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Hallo.
<Nezoriel> ich würde einfach mal loadkeys de versuchen
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Dasselbe Problem, leider.
<holgersson> Ja - und schmeiß dann mal localectl an ;-)
<phablet> schlimm
<Nezoriel> mein system läuft daher helfe ich so gut ich kann :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Also, ich bin auf Slackware.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, nach 5 Minuten haben wir es nicht geloest.
<Nezoriel> ahhh 
<Nezoriel> uralt technik :D
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Wir koennen aufhoeren, es ist nicht besonders wichtig, ich will eure Zeit nicht stehlen, und ich werde es irgendwie loesen.
<Nezoriel> alles gut
<holgersson> Obi-Van-Konobe: Schau mal, ob du einen slackware-Kanal findest. Dort kennt sich jemand besser mit der Distribution aus :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, danke fuer die Idee. Ich werde das tun.
<Nezoriel> eins habe ich noch was steht in deiner /etc/rc.d/rc.keymap: 
<Nezoriel> wenn du die nicht hast musst du eine erstellen
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich habe diese Datei nicht.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ahso.
<holgersson> Nezoriel: Zur Qemuauflösung noch ein Link: https://superuser.com/questions/377382/qemu-set-or-force-higher-screen-resolution-than-640x480
<le_bot> Title: qemu: Set or force higher screen resolution than 640x480 - Super User (at superuser.com)
<Nezoriel> du hast bei der installation die standards beibehalten 
<Nezoriel> https://paste.gnome.org/p09efsjxe
<le_bot> Title: GNOME Pastebin (at paste.gnome.org)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich kann auf Web nicht ohne X.
<Nezoriel> ein beispiel was in der datei steht, dort das deutsche layout hinterlegen speichern als root und dann neustarten
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Also, auf X habe ist dieses Problem nicht. setxkbmap funktioniert.
<Nezoriel> dann rein ins x und da ändern sollte ebenfalls funktionieren.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Es ist nicht wichtig, besonders weil ich dieses Problem mit X loesen kann.
<Nezoriel> ja aber wenn dann machen wir das bitte gleich richtig :D
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Danke fuer eure Zeit.
<Nezoriel> wenn du ein lynx drauf hast oder w3m ginge auch das hier. https://docs.slackware.com/howtos:window_managers:keyboard_layout
<le_bot> Title: howtos:window_managers:keyboard_layout - SlackDocs (at docs.slackware.com)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Lynx funktioniert nicht, leider. Er sagt, dass er keine Netzverbindung hat.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ah... Ich werde alle screen Fenster schliessen und loadkeys versuchen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, ich gehe zu X.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> BBIAB.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> öäü
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Es funktioniert. Kein scharfes Es.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Lösung war screen schliessen, und dann einfach 'loadkeys de' schreiben.
<s992> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wuc1l5px2M&t=10s
<le_bot> Title: The Blindfold Squishie Challenge - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<s992> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wuc1l5px2M&t=10s
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-07
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> Ubuntu hat 18,6GB Ram in Gebrauch und den Auslagerungsspeicher von 3,8 GB ebenfalls voll genutzt 
<tokam> wie kann ich den Ram reduzieren?
<tomreyn> tokam: hui, das ist ja einiges. guck mal in "top" oder einer der GUI-prozesslisten was denn da so viel ram frisst.
<leszek> WTF. Sag mir mal wie du das geschafft hast
<leszek> Ich hab sowas mal versucht, aber Chromium hat es nie geschafft meinen 16 GB RAM zu fressen. Selbst Virtualbox mit 4 virtuellen Maschinen hat es nicht geschafft
<LupusE> tokam: ubuntu verbrauch tkeinen RAM. denn ubuntu ist eine distribution. anwendungen benuetigen den arbeitsspeicher.
<tokam> ich kann nicht sehen was den nutzt 
<tokam> chromium-browser nimmt 8,5%
<tokam> ich glaube unix gibt den Ram nicht direkt frei wenn er nicht benötigt wird?
<LupusE> je nach anwendungen die laufen ist es reale auslastunf oder auch nur reservierter speicher. dtenbanken reservieren sich gerne einen vernuenfrtigen puffen, brovser fressen alles auf.
<tokam> wenn ich also einmal 100 % allociert habe bleibt die Anzeige konstant auf 100 %?
<leszek> tokam: das stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn du Chromium schließt beispielsweise gibt der den RAM auch frei
<tokam> okay ich habe die VM geschlossen 
<tokam> und nun sind 16,8 / 19 ausgelastet und 3,8 in der Auslagerungsdatei
<leszek> klar, ein bestimmter Prozentsatz wird fürs caching von I/O gebraucht, aber was zeigt dir denn bitte der Systemmonitor an?
<tokam> wie gesagt
<tokam> 16,9/19 und 3,8/3,8
<tokam> die gelisteten Prozesse ziehen soviel nicht
<tokam> evolution 800
<tokam> anki 500
<leszek> Ich meine in der Prozessliste sollte es die möglichkeit geben zu schauen welche Prozesse am meisten RAM verbrauchen, ansonsten dieser Befehl: ps aux | awk '$11!~/\[*\]/ {print $6/1024" Mb --> "$11,$12,$13,$14}' | sort -g
<tokam> soffice 500
<tokam> gedit 500
<tokam> atril 380
<tokam> zoom 300
<tokam> chromium-browser 1,6 und ein sub prozess 260
<tokam> texstudio 150
<tokam> die programme hohlen sich wohl das was da ist an speicher
<leszek> es läppert sich also
<tokam> ich habe ein bisschen was geschlossen und bin nun bei 15,2/19
<leszek> 500MB für gedit? Das klingt aber nicht richtig
<tokam> 407,9 
<tokam> MB
<tokam> MiB
<leszek> für mal bitte den Befehl wirklich oben mal aus und paste den irgendwo. Ich kann das ansonsten kaum glauben
<tokam> top?
<leszek> Oder hast du da tausende mehrere hundert MB Textdateien offen in Gedit?
<tokam> nein sicher nicht
<leszek> ps aux | awk '$11!~/\[*\]/ {print $6/1024" Mb --> "$11,$12,$13,$14}' | sort -g
<tokam> ich habe nur eine einzige datei offen
<leszek> Sicher das es MB und nicht KB sind?
<leszek> oder MiB und nicht KiB
<tokam> MiB
<tokam> 431.055 Mb --> /usr/bin/gedit --gapplication-service  
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XypZHg9bsR/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> 52.1484 Mb --> pluma /home/tokam/Dokumente/Privat/Famillie/heike-verivox.txt   
<tokam> lol?
<tokam> das ist eine Textdatei mit 10 Zeilen
<leszek> Ah da haben wir die Antwort du lässt wirklich eine Java App laufen in 2019? Wer zwingt dich denn dazu?
<tokam> was spricht denn dagegen
<Rochvellon> tokam: evtl auch mal überlegen, der Maschine mehr RAM zu spendieren
<leszek> Java ist langsam, frisst viel Speicher, integriert sich schlecht ins System und ich hab eine persönliche Abneigung dagegen, seit ich in meinem Studium gezwungen wurde, dies wirklich zu coden, seit ich mich mit Android Apps auseindander gesetzt habe und es im Studium auch für Mobil Programmierung JAVA Me nutzen musste. 
<leszek> tokam: ansonsten hast du viele Chromium Tabs offen
<leszek> das frisst auch viel
<leszek> Aber Gedit holla die Waldfee. Ist bei Gnome jetzt wirklich alles durchgebrannt, kann das einiger bestätigen, dass dies soviel frisst?
<tokam> Ich frage mich wie der auf 16GB Auslastung kommt
<tokam> wenn die Summe der Auflistung ist doch nicht so hoch?
<leszek> tokam: schließ mal chromium und schau was passiert
<tokam> Da geht vieles runter ich weiß das chrome viel frisst
<tokam> aber ich brauche die tabs noch
<tokam> Ich habe 24 Tabs offen verteilt auf 3 genutzte Desktops
<leszek> tokam: Browser haben seit etwa 15 Jahren eine Tabwiederherstellung. Würde ich immer aktiviert haben als Standard. Manchmal schmieren die Dinger ja auch mal komplett ab oder das System
<tokam> habe ich 
<tokam> nutze ich aber ungern
<leszek> :) Dann sollte das ja kein Ding sein
<tokam> habe einen tab manage
<tokam> manager
<tokam> wenn du das meinst
<tokam> Session Buddy heißt das Chrome Plugin
<tokam> kann bis zu 32 GB denke ich in den Thinkpad an Ram einbauen
<leszek> Ich meine die Sitzungswiederherstellung die in Chromium direkt eingebaut ist. Anstatt homepage laden, habe ich das eingestellt
<leszek> Fahre damit seit Jahren ohne Probleme relativ gut. Nutze das auch auf dem Firefox und da klappt das auch
<tokam> das kommt nur wenn er abstürzt?
<tokam> wie weiß chrome sonst was du schließen willst und was nur temporär schließen?
<leszek> Nein du kannst in den Einstellungen unter Startseite festlegen, dass er keine Homepage laden soll, sondern die Sitzung wiederherstellen soll
<tokam> wenn ich den prozess kille kann ich mit glück die tabs wiederherstellen
<tokam> aber dann sind alle tabs unsortiert und der start von chrome dauert lange
<leszek> Aber das klappt nur mit einem Fenster
<tokam> chrome könnte auch den ram besser managen
<tokam> und erkennen wenn das system voll läuft und dann weniger nutzen
<leszek> Also bei mir etwa 25 Tabs oder sogar mehr, da klappt das gut. Ist halt nur alles in einem Fenster
<tokam> wieso muss ein selten genutzter tab voll im cache sein?
<tokam> es reicht doch das geladene markup und die mediendateien zu cachen
<tokam> und ggf noch den javascript state?
<tokam> okay das reicht nicht sorry :D
<tokam> mein fehler
<tokam> die müssen das alles im arbeitsspeicher haben bei chrome das macht schon sinn
<tokam> denn die webressourcen könnten nicht mehr verfügbar sein
<leszek> tokam: Chromium macht ja sowieso schon viel Prozessmanagement. Es klingt einfacher als es in wirklichkeit ist. Der Firefox macht dies übrigens. Dessen Multiprozessmanagement ist aber auch deutlich jünger. Dort kannst du die Anzahl an Prozesse begrenzen und es schmeißt auch Tabs raus und suspendiert diese quasi
<tokam> suspend ist sinnvoll. 
<tokam> aber braucht eine gerenderte webseite mit mediendateien und javascript state wirklich 50MB?
<tokam> wenn sie kein video hat
<leszek> ja
<leszek> Wenn es nicht gerade fefes blog ist oder ne einfache non javascript seite, dann frisst das ausführen von javascript schon einige MB
<tokam> Danke
<tomreyn> tokam: hast du mal "top" probiert? nachdem du es gestartet hast drück mal x, dann wir die spalte nach der es sortiert wird fett angezeigt. und dann drückst du so lang < oder > bis die mem-spalte fett ist. dann siehst du was am meisten ram in beschlag nimmt.
<leszek> tomreyn: das script bzw. der Befehl von mir listet doch das gleiche auf. Nur schöner da auch in MB
<tomreyn> leszek: hatte ich nicht gesehen, hatte eben paar probleme mit dem vpn
<empedokles78> kann man diese mausakku-benachrichtigung irgendwo abstellen? einmal ist auch gut.
<NTQ> Wenn ich mir mit smartctl die Werte eine Festplatte anschaue, welche Spalte ist dann jetzt wichtig? Es VALUE, WORST, THRESH und RAW_VALUE.  VALUE und WORST sind immer gleich und RAW_VALUE immer wieder unterschiedlich. Also ist es wohl RAW_VALUE, oder?
<j0k> empedokles78: Mausakkubenachrichtigung? welche DE?
<NTQ> Mein System verbraucht übrigens nur 5,2 GB, obwohl ich im Firefox über 200 Tabs offen hab. Firefox gönnt sich davon sogar nur 2,8 GB virtuell.
<leszek> Firefox ist begrenzt auf 4 Prozesse denke ich standardmäßig. Chrome hat die Begrenzung nicht
<tomreyn> NTQ: bei den smart-werten braucht man eigentlich nur raw value, ja. wichtig ist halt zu wissen welche zeilen relevant sind, denn da gibts ja durchaus viel irrelevantes
<tomreyn> !smart
<le_bot> smart is https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<tomreyn> das steht in dem jetzt leider nicht explizit drin, soweit ich das beim schnell drüber gucken jetzt sehe
<NTQ> tomreyn: Genau bei diesem Artikel steht, dass die Spalte VALUE der aktuelle Parameterwert ist. Aber wenn der in den meisten Spalten immer dem bisher schlechtesten Wert entspricht, ist das ganz schön irritierend. Zu RAW_VALUE hingegen steht da gar nichts
<tomreyn> aber in dem verlinkten wikipedia-artikel stehts
<tomreyn> ich rede grade von den zeilen, nicht den spaölten
<NTQ> Ah, also startet Value immer hoch und fällt dann, und spätestens am Threshold sollte man schleunigst die Platte wechseln.
<tomreyn> ich würde dazu raten VALUE, WORST und THRESH erst mal komplett zu ignorieren, und erst mal nur RAW_VALUE anzugucken.
<tomreyn> und das auch nur bei den "ausfallsrelevanten parametern": https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology#%C3%9Cbliche_Parameter
<le_bot> Title: Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<NTQ> Ja, mache ich gerade. Also bei einer Platte steht bei Current_Pending_Sector eine 1, was schonmal nicht gut ist. 
<NTQ> Und Multi_Zone_Error_Rate ist ebenfalls eine 1. Klingt auch schlecht, steht bei Wiki jetzt aber nicht
<NTQ> Aber Pre-fail steht bei allen dabei xD Vielleicht wegen den power_on_hours
<NTQ> Das steht sogar bei meiner neusten Platte. Dann ignoriere ich pre-fail mal lieber
<tomreyn> pre-fail ist eine nähere beschreibung dazu was die werte dieser zeile angeben. es ist kein hinweis auf den aktuellen status.
<tomreyn> was hast du denn bei "Reallocated Sectors Count" bei der platte die einen RAW VALUE für Current_Pending_Sector != 0 hat?
<NTQ> 0
<NTQ> Also der Hintergrund ist eigentlich, dass ich hier 4 relativ alte 1 TB-Platten als RAID5 zusammengehangen hab und darauf läuft backuppc. Jetzt ist der Rechner schon zweimal eingefroren und nach dem Neustart war der Event count bei zwei der Platten älter als bei den anderen zwei.
<NTQ> Dann konnte ich nur mit mdadm --assemble --force wieder alles zusammenbauen. fsck hat dann das Journal korrigiert und dann lief es wieder. Aber da das jetzt schon zweimal passiert ist, mache ich mir Sorgen um die Platten.
<NTQ> Als nächstes kommen  WD WD10EFRX rein, da die für Dauerbetrieb gedacht sind.
<NTQ> Und jetzt suche ich die Platte, die als erstes ersetzt werden soll. ;-)
<tomreyn> einige platten machen grade mit raid 5 und 6 probleme wenn deren firmware nicht auf raid-betrieb ausgelegt ist. der unterschied sind da einfach nur andere toleranzwerte die in der firmware hardgecodet sind.
<tomreyn> raid5 ist übrigens nicht zu empfehlen, ich würd immer zu 6 raten
<NTQ> tomreyn: Mein Datenlaufwerk hat RAID6 und das Backup eben RAID5. Das fand ich eigentlich recht logisch so. Außerdem hat der kleine Celeron mit 10 Platten schon genug zu tun. xD
<tomreyn> die cpu-last ist bei raid-6 wohl höher, ja
<tomreyn> mit den großen hdd's die wir heute haben sollte man aber eigentlich eh raid 1+0 machen besser. weil da auch die parity daten von raid-6 nicht mehr ausreichen.
<NTQ> Aber kopieren geht immer noch über 100 MB/s über das 1 GBIt/s-Netz. Das fasziniert mich ein bisschen
<tomreyn> aber nur bis der schreibcache voll ist ;)
<NTQ> tomreyn: Ja, dafür hab ich auch eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung irgendwo gelesen. Da kann dann die nächste Platte schon wieder Fehler erzeugen, wenn die neue gerade aufgebaut wird.
<NTQ> Nein, das liegt nicht am Schreibcache.
<NTQ> Richtig langsam wird es aber über USB3.0 von einer externen Platte auf das RAID6. Da fließen dann nur noch 25 MB/s. Ich glaube da sind die PICe-Lanes dann doch am Ende
<NTQ> So, ich muss mich mal verabschieden
<NTQ> cya
<tomreyn> ciao
<empedokles78> j0k, Gnome.
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-08
<j0k> empedokles78: vielleicht findet man da was im gconf Editor ähnlich wie für den Laptopakku https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-power-manager/stable/notify.html.de
<le_bot> Title: Benachrichtigungen (at help.gnome.org)
<j0k> auch wenn ja eigentlich sinnvoll ist, einen Akku nicht zu tief zu entladen...
<empedokles78> j0k, es sind bloss Batterien (Logitechmaus). Aber wo bearbeite ich die datei jetzt?
<j0k> mein Gnome meldet da nichts, wenn die Mausbatterie leerer wird. Die geht dann halt einfach nicht mehr. Ist das eine Lasermaus mit USB? Und welches Ubuntu sitzt unter dem Gnome? empedokles78 
<j0k> allerdings hab ich keine Logitech sondern ne no Name
<stevieh> es gibt diesen Logitech unified treiber, der meldet das?
<Herbert-51> nabend in die runde
<Herbert-51> nach dem update von 16.4 auf 18.4 läuft apache nicht mehr , ich bin irgendwie zu doof das auch wieder zum laufen zu bekommen, kan mir jemad da mal helfen?
<debitux> was heißt denn "läuft nicht mehr"?
<debitux> startet der service nicht mehr?
<debitux> welche fehlermeldungen bekommst du? was sagen die logs? 
<Herbert-51> ich bekomme kein zugang zu der seite FORBIDDEN
<debitux> wenn du FORBIDDEN siehst dann läuft dein apache ja scheinbar.
<Herbert-51> wo kann ich die aufrufen?
<debitux> FORBIDDEN wird vom apache gemeldet
<debitux> das kann er nur machen wenn er läuft :D 
<Herbert-51> aber warum zeigt er nicht die seite?
<Robert_Zenz> Herbert-51, das ist leicht. Schauen unter welchem Nutzer Apache laeuft und wem die Dateien gehoeren. Falls da die Rechte passen musst du dich mit SELinux auseinander setzen.
<debitux> Robert_Zenz: hat ubuntu per default SELinux an?
<k1l> Herbert-51: du musst unterscheiden zwischen der dienst läuft nicht und du kannst auf den dienst nicht zugreifen.
<debitux> und FORBIDDEN könnte vermutlich auch mit der apache config zusammenhängen (forbidden by server config zb)
<k1l> Herbert-51: das sieht ja eher so aus, als wenn da dateirechte nicht passen würden
<debitux> darum fragte ich auch nach den logs :)
<Herbert-51> wie kann ich die Rechte nachschauen
<k1l> beim versionssprung von 16.04 zu 18.04 kamen sicher striktere sicherheitssachen dazu, die da jetzt das alte setup blockieren.
<debitux> k1l: müsste doch vermutlich in der apache config sein, oder? SELinux hat ubuntu per default nicht, und ein update sollte (vermutlich) auch keine dateirechte einfach so ändern(?) 
<debitux> Herbert-51: was ist das denn für eine Seite die da angezeigt werden sollte? Irgend etwas spezielles, oder ein einfaches html / php dokument?
<k1l> dateirechte nicht, aber oftmals werden dinge wie listings oder so pauschal verboten 
<Herbert-51> ist php
<debitux> wurde beim apache nicht auch irgendwann die syntax für berechtigungen geändert? habe gerade nicht im kopf wann das war
<debitux> Herbert-51: also eine einfache .php Datei? wie sind denn die Berechtigungen für die Datei? mach ein "ls -l DATEINAME" und schick uns das Ergebnis
<Herbert-51> -rw-rw-r-- 1 berdzinski berdzinski 5363 Nov 10  2017 /home/berdzinski/www/index.php
<Herbert-51> so das ist bei rausgekommen
<debitux> ok das ist world readable, sollte also daran vermtl nicht liegen… dann müsste man mal die apache config checken. könntest du die mal in ein paste hochladen? also vor allem das was in sites-enabled ist ist vermtl interessant
<debitux> ich weiß jetzt aktuell nicht was bei ubuntu default alles in /etc/apache2 drin liegt…
<k1l> cat /var/log/apache2/error.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> https://justpaste.it/49jiu
<le_bot> Title: # This is the main Apache server configuration file. It contains the # configuration directives t... - JustPaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<debitux> Herbert-51: und jetzt bitte nochmal mit den files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<Herbert-51> https://justpaste.it/20bgb
<le_bot> Title: Datei 000-default.conf       &lt;VirtualHost *:80&gt; # The ServerName directive sets the request... - JustPaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<Herbert-51> ist nur die eine fatei drin
<debitux> ok sieht für mich so aus als würde da evtl ein <Directory> abschnitt fehlen
<debitux> eien Frage noch: bekommst du einen output bei folgenden command?
<debitux> ls -lha /home/berdzinski/www/.htaccess
<Herbert-51> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<debitux> gut
<Herbert-51> ich habe da auch keine .htaccess drin
<debitux> ja das wollte ich nur wissen :)
<debitux> dann würde ich mal versuchen folgendes in die datei /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf einzufügen, und zwar einfach direkt unter DocumentRoot… 
<debitux> https://paste.gdup.de/aeY26/
<le_bot> Title: stdin (at paste.gdup.de)
<Herbert-51> habe schon überlegt apache zu deinstallieren und wieder neu zu installieren bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das was bringt
<debitux> und danach ein systemctl reload apache2
<debitux> oh sry, ubuntu. da natürlich sudo systemctl reload apache2
<debitux> wenn ich gerade nicht völlig falsch liege könnte das schon ausreichen dass es wieder funktioneirt
<bumblebee> guten abend
<Herbert-51> Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<Herbert-51> See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<Herbert-51> hat aber nix gebracht
<debitux> öhm
<debitux> was gibt dir   apache2ctl -t  zurück?
<Herbert-51> AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<Herbert-51> Syntax OK
<debitux> dann gib mir mal die outputs von systemctl status apache2.service und journalctl -xe" for details 
<Herbert-51> müsste da nicht meine ip stehen
<Herbert-51> ich meine die vom rechner
<debitux> ne
<debitux> das ist gerade unwichtig :D
<debitux> achja und das was k1l vorhin sagte: cat /var/log/apache2/error.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> https://justpaste.it/26jxq
<le_bot> Title: ● apache2.service - The Apache HTTP Server Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/apache2.service; e... - JustPaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<bumb> hey leute. wenn man eine linux-iso heruntergeladen hat, sollte man die ja irgendwie auf vollständigkeit/richtigkeit prüfen, oder? wie genau funktioniert das?
<debitux> Herbert-51: schick mir mal nochmal die neue Version der /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000… datei
<Herbert-51> https://justpaste.it/4o2qv
<le_bot> Title: Jan 08 22:59:57 BB-Ubuntu kernel: ] Jan 08 22:59:57 BB-Ubuntu kernel: ] Jan 08 22:59:57 BB-Ubuntu... - JustPaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<debitux> k1l: bin ich blöd? warum sagt apache2ctl dass alles ok ist und dann sehe ich hier nen syntax error?
<debitux> Herbert-51: nicht /var/log/error.log, /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Herbert-51> https://justpaste.it/3g99e
<le_bot> Title: &lt;VirtualHost *:80&gt; # The ServerName directive sets the request scheme, hostname and port th... - JustPaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<debitux> Herbert-51: dein Ernst? ^^
<debitux> du sollte nicht den link den ich geschrieben habe da einfügen, sondern das was da kommt wenn man auf den link klickt
<Herbert-51> ups
<debitux> :D
<Herbert-51> ich hatte mich schon gewundert :-)
<Herbert-51> bringt aber trotzdem nix :-(
<debitux> hast nochmal systemctl reload apache2 gemacht? gleiche fehlermeldung?
<debitux> schick mir jetzt nochmal die 000-default datei und den output von systemctl status apache2.service und journalctl -xe
<Herbert-51> garkeine meldung danach
<debitux> ist doch gut?
<debitux> und nun bekommst du immernoch ein forbidden?
<Herbert-51> ja
<debitux> hast du zwischenzeitlich mal ein 
<debitux> cat /var/log/apache2/error.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<debitux> gemacht?
<debitux> da sollte ein link rauskommen, den bräuchte ich
<Herbert-51> https://justpaste.it/4yqsl
<le_bot> Title: &lt;VirtualHost *:80&gt; # The ServerName directive sets the request scheme, hostname and port th... - JustPaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<Herbert-51> warte mal kurz
<Herbert-51> es geht :-)
<debitux> :)
<Herbert-51> aber eigenartiger weise nur unter localhost und nicht mehr unter meiner ip
<Herbert-51> aber localhost geht schon mal wieder
<Herbert-51> das ging vorher aber auch nicht
<Herbert-51> bei der ip da bleibt die seite leer
<debitux> oke DAS kann ich heute leider nicht mehr lösen, ich muss nun auch ins bett. vlt hilft dir da jemand anders mit, oder du schreibst mich morgen nochmal an :)
<Herbert-51> ich danke erstmal wie verrückt :-)
<Herbert-51> muss auch zu bett
<Herbert-51> ich melde mich morgen
<bumb_> wie genau verifiziert man einen linux-iso-download?
<k1l> bumb_: man kann die md5sum etc prüfen
<bumb_> kannst du mir das bitte zeigen?
<k1l> im terminal: md5sum ubuntu.iso
<k1l> das spuckt einen zahlencode aus, den kann man nachgucken
<k1l> hier z.b. http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.10/MD5SUMS
<bumb_> ok, der zahlencode steht nun da
<k1l> ists eine ubuntu iso? welches ubuntu genau?
<bumb_> die  zahlen stimmen nichht überein
<bumb_> lubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<k1l> mein link ist auch für ubuntu nicht Lubuntu. und eine ganz andere versionsnummer
<k1l> hier: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<bumb_> ok, das stimmt überein
<bumb_> danke dir
<bumb_> bedeutet das nun, dass mit dem download alles okay ist?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> es ist orginal wie bei ubuntu ab werk. wurde nichts verändert
<bumb_> wow, das ging ja schnell
<bumb_> danke
<bumb_> und was meintest du mit md5sum ETC?
<k1l> es gibt noch andere prüfsummen
<k1l> aber für den hausgebrauch reicht der md5sum 
<bumb_> alles klar. nochmals danke
<empedokles78> j0k, 18.04 LTS. Es ist eine USB-Maus (Funk-Übertragung). Modell: Logitech M705.
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-09
<j0k> empedokles78: Wie stevieh erwähnte könnte das etwas mit einem speziellen Treiber für/von Logitech zu tun haben. Vielleicht lässt sich ja dort was abschalten. Weil alle Benachrichtigungen abschalten wird kaum eine Option sein
<stevieh> einfach die Batterien wechseln :-)
<j0k> möglicherweise findet man hier was https://askubuntu.com/questions/985963/disable-mouse-battery-low-spam-notification 
<le_bot> Title: 17.10 - Disable "Mouse battery low" spam notification - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<j0k> stevieh: Das schlug ich bereits vor
<stevieh> ah, das ist ne Bluetooth maus? DAs kann natürlich sein
<j0k> USB Funk schrieb er ... keine Ahnung
<j0k> wenn man nach "logitech maus popup akku linux" sucht findet man noch einiges andere
<stevieh> ja, da gibt es ein getrenntes programm für, das muss man aber nicht nutzen. 
<j0k> wie schon erwähnt hab ich von Logitech keine große Ahnung/Erfahrung
<Loetmichel> *gnhihi* kommt meine Frau eben vom Einkaufen zurück... "... und deine Krankmeldung hab ich auch gleich abgegbelt!"... $me: *Gedenksekunde* "Ach, die Kollegin am Empfang heisst Gebel mit Nachnamen..." $frau: "jup!"
<Loetmichel> ups, falscher chan, sorry
<pino> Hallo, ich habe einen Dienst laufen, der kein ipv6 kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen auch über ipv6 verfügbar zu machen?
<LupusE> nennt sich tunneling. ja.
<LupusE> https://serverfault.com/questions/838409/connecting-to-ipv4-server-from-an-ipv6-address
<le_bot> Title: networking - Connecting to IPv4 server from an IPv6 address - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<LupusE> wenn es auf einem system laeuft geht es vielleicht auch einfach über einen ssh-forwarding?
<NTQ> Ich glaube seit Ubuntu 18.10 zeigt mir evince kein Inhaltsverzeichnis mehr in der linken Spalte an. Nur noch die Vorschaubilder. Kann man das irgendwie ändern?
<ppq> NTQ, hängt soweit ich weiß vom pdf ab. wenn es kein inhaltsverzeichnis gibt, werden halt die thumbnails gezeigt
<ppq> NTQ, bei atril kann man oben in der seitenleiste auswählen, was angezeigt werden soll
<k1l> NTQ: ich hab auch 18.10 und soweit ich das sehe ist es immer thumbnail, wenn das pdf kein inhaltsverzeichnis hat.
<ppq> richtig gut find ich ja weder evince noch atril (den mate fork von evince). die buffergrößen sind wohl irgendwie hardcoded oder zumindest hart beschränkt, so dass blättern immer mit wartezeit verbunden ist... und der maximale zoom ist bei displays mit hoher auflösung recht klein, nur so 300-400% iirc
<ppq> letzteres hat wahrscheinlich mit ersterem zu tun.
<NTQ> Hm, also bei dem 400-Seiten PDF hier kann ich full speed durchscrollen und da lädt nichts nach. Vielleicht ist das nur, wenn das PDF wirklich riesig ist oder nur aus gescannten Seiten besteht.
<ppq> jo, tritt vor allem bei größeren PDFs auf, die viele grafiken haben... scans sind natürlich der worst case :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-10
<NTQ> Benutzt Ubuntu 18.10 eigentlich ausschließlich systemd oder was anderes? Und ich muss dazu sagen, dass mir nicht ganz klar ist, welche alternativen Dienste stattdessen laufen können. Bin nur hier drauf gestoßen: https://www.qualys.com/2019/01/09/system-down/system-down.txt
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: abgesehen von akademischen grenzfällen, im laufenden betrieb immer systemd
<NTQ> okay
<spY|da> kann ich auf einem 18.04 problemlos ein php 5.6 installieren?
<Frickelpit> In der Theorie ja
<Frickelpit> Aber warum will man ein php, was nicht mehr unterstützt wird?
<spY|da> weil ich ein joomla plugin habe, das nur auf einer bestimmten version von joomla laeuft und die komische joomla version braucht 5.x 
<NTQ> Frickelpit: Zum Beispiel, wenn man Frickelsoftware produktiv nutzt, die man nicht so einfach austauschen kann, aber man den Server trotzdem updaten möchte.
<spY|da> frickelsoftware produktiv nutzen muss 
<spY|da> in manchen faellen sogar 
<Frickelpit> Dann macht man kein Update auf eine Version, wo es nicht mehr funktioniert oder man sorgt dafür, dass die Anwendung mit php 7.2 klar kommt.
<Frickelpit> Alternativ PPA für php 5.6 nutzen in der Hoffnung, dass man damit weiter kommt.
<spY|da> ich moechte in diesem fall kein update machen, ich moechte das nur einmalig zum laufen bekommen um ein "backup" aus dem laufenden joomla raus zu machen, das joomla habe ich im backup von dez 2015 :D
<spY|da> ich probiere das mal
<Rochvellon> Du könntest alternativ ein Ubuntu 14.04 oder so nehmen, in einer VM mit php 5.6 installieren und dann darüber zugreifen
<spY|da> das klingt auch gut 
<Rochvellon> auf jedenfall besser als mit einem PPA sein aktuelles System möglicherweise zu zerschießen
<spY|da> ne, das 18.04 hab ich quasi schon fertig in einer vbox, muesste da nur das ppa reinnehmen und php5.6 installieren 
<empedokles78> j0k, ich glaube nicht, mal einen speziellen treiber für die Logitechmaus installiert zu haben. die ging einfach.
<stevieh> empedokles78: du hast ja echt ne ziemlich lange Latenz in deinen Antworten ;-)
<j0k> empedokles78: ich bin Atheist ;-)
<kaypey> Moin, ich hab eine nicht direkt Ubuntuspezifische Frage. Wie finde ich heraus, wie ich diese Soundkarte https://www.amazon.de/Channel-Extern-Audio-Soundkarte-Laptop/dp/B00A8JW9SO zu mehr als Stereo überreden kann? Aktuell erkennt er 5.1 aber nur über die Frontboxen erfolgt eine Soundausgabe. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-11
<MadPsymon> Morgen
<bumb> Guten Abend.
<tomreyn> moinsen
<bumb> Kann eine "zu volle" Festplatte die Internetgeschwindigkeit bzw. die Browser-Leistung negativ beeinflussen? Es geht um ein HP 625 Notebook mit Lubuntu 18.04 LTS und Firefox Quantum 64-Bit.
<Hiege> huhu ich will eine Datei /etc/systemd/system/samba-ad-dc.service erstellen, damit samba wieder geht, aber der übliche weg mit sudo nano funktioniert nicht, bzw die datei ist da aber leer. 
<Rochvellon> Hiege: musst Du ja auch was reinschreiben.
<Rochvellon> bumb: wie voll ist denn die Festplatte?
<bumb> Rochvellon: ca. 80 - 90%
<Rochvellon> sollte noch gehen, daran wird es vermutlich nicht liegen
<bumb> Rochvellon: Der Ordner mit den meisten Dateien befindet sich auf dem Desktop. Könnte das ein Problem sein? Ich meine, unter Windows gab es mal dieses Phänomen, dass Dateien möglichst nicht direkt auf dem Desktop abgespeichert werden sollten.
<Hiege> Rochvellon: es ist sonderbar, mit sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/samba-ad-dc.service will ich die datei erstellen, und dann kann ich was reinschreiben, aber beim speichern fragt er mich nach einem datie namen was kein sinn ergibt 
<Rochvellon> Unter Linux sollte der Ort auch nicht entscheident sein, wo Daten gespeichert werden
<bumb> Ja, im Grunde weiß ich auch, dass ich da auf dem falschen Dampfer bin. Nach einer Neuinstallation Lubuntus läuft alles auch erst mal flott. Erst nach einer Weile wird das Surfen schwerfälliger.
<Hiege> und dann kann ich mit ^T einen speicherort wählen und noch einige andere dinge
<bumb> Irgendwann tauchen dann auch vermehrt "Das Skript wurde gestoppt"-Fehlermeldungen (Firefox) auf.
<Rochvellon> Hiege: afaik habe ich das auch, wenn ich mal die Cron bearbeite, dass ich gefragt werde, wo die Daten gespeichert werden sollen
<Hiege> okay also ich habe die entsprechende datei ausgewählt/benannt, aber beim nochmal öffnen ist sie leer, und wenn ich mit *sudo systemctl enable samba-ad-dc* sagt er mir der service wäre maskiert
<Hiege> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Managing_the_Samba_AD_DC_Service_Using_Systemd im grunde versuche ich das hier, nur anstelle von /etc/ habe ich datei wohl in /lib/ in etc lässt sich keine erstellen, und wie gesagt er sagt mir der service ist maskiert 
<le_bot> Title: Managing the Samba AD DC Service Using Systemd - SambaWiki (at wiki.samba.org)
<Fussel> bumb: ja
<Fussel> zu viele dateien auf dem desktopfeld sind mist bumb
<Fussel> linux hatte schon immerein kleineres problemchen mit der anmeldung, die eine kleine anzeige durch läst
<Fussel> Hiege: nach neubenennung samba neu gestartet?
<Hiege> joa habe ich mal probiert 
<Fussel> hmm
<Hiege> ich starte immer system neu
<Fussel> ist ja systemd
<Hiege> es ist maskiert und will nicht starten oder enablen deswegen hmm 
<Fussel> jups, seltsahmmm
<Hiege> also das ein service aktiv ist oder gestoppt verstehe ich aber was bedeutet maskiert?
<Hiege> bzw was es bedeutet verstehe ich aber was ist der sinn davon?
<Fussel> klingt als ob samba nicht sagen will, das es nicht funzt
<Hiege> hmm ja 
<Fussel> also ein linux samba windows-problem
<Fussel> oder etwa apple?
<Hiege> nein nicht mal, mit windows habe ich noch zugriff, aber meine kamera will darauf nicht aufzeichnen und eine Festplatte wird nicht angezeigt 
<Hiege> die kamerefirmware basiert auf linux
<Fussel> hmm
<Hiege> laut hersteller mobotix^^
<Fussel> krams
<Fussel> die sambaseite will auch ned viel dazu sagen
<bumb> Fussel: Was genau meinst du mit "Anmeldung" und "Anzeige"?
<Fussel> die anmeldung lässt einen gewissen teil des desktops durch
<Fussel> also wenn man das passwort eingeben muss
<bumb> Wie, es lässt durch?
<bumb> Ich kapiere nicht.
<Fussel> man kann dateien auf dem desktop sehen
<bumb> ?
<bumb> Welche Dateien? Und was ist das Problem?
<Fussel> ganz einfach, der angreifer sieht welche dateien du auf dem desktop liegen hast
<Fussel> und das ist schlecht
<bumb> Ich habe kein Angreifer-Problem. Ich habe ein Langsamer-Browser-Problem.
<Fussel> der browser wird lahm, jo, weil viel auf dem desktop liegt
<bumb> Und wenn ich die Dateien anderswo hin verschieben würde, würde er wieder normal-schnell werden?
<Fussel> die chancen stehen gut
<bumb> Okay, dann probiere ich das mal. Danke für den Tipp.
<Fussel> gerne
<koegs> Was für ein Blödsinn
<koegs> bumb: du könntest testweise deinen Browser mit einem neuen Profil starten und schauen wie es sich dann mit der Geschwindigkeit verhält
<bumb> koegs: Was Fussel schrieb, sei Blödsinn, oder was meinst du?
<koegs> Ja
<bumb> Hm.
<bumb> Wem darf ich hier denn trauen? :-)
<sdx23> dem koegs. Ein neues Profil auszuprobieren, ist eine gute Idee.
<bumb> Okay, angenommen mit einem neuen Profil wäre alles wieder okay. Was war dann die Ursache des Problems?
<koegs> dann wäre es Firefox selber
<koegs> Ich weiss nicht wie lahm die Kiste ist, aber evtl müsste man auch öfter Mal den Cache vom Firefox leeren
<bumb> Achso. Ich dachte, das würde von Zeit zu Zeit automatisch geschehen.
<bumb> Geht es nur um den Cache oder auch um die Cookies etc.?
<sdx23> beispielsweise auch dazu installierte Addons
<bumb> Okay.
<bumb> Danke für die Tipps.
<bumb> Das Speichern von Dateien auf dem Desktop ist also generell kein Problem, ja?
<sdx23> Ob die auf dem Desktop, im Home oder in einem Verzeichnis daraunter liegen, macht keinen Unterschied.
<bumb> Alles klar.
<bumb> Woran könnte es liegen, dass Firefox nach jedem Lubuntu-Neustart den Status als Standard-Browser verliert?
<bumb> Seltsam. In meinem Papierkorb befinden sich auf einmal diverse .desktop-Dateien, obwohl ich nichts gelöscht habe.
<Jessy> Guten Abend :)
<Jessy> Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig, zwecks Systemvoraussetzungen.
<Jessy> würdet ihr ein i3 350m aus der 1. Generation ein Standart Ubuntu empfehlen oder doch lieber ein Xubuntu?
<Bambus> ubuntu mate oder lubuntu
<tomreyn> oder ubuntu server ;-)
<Jessy> hm, ubuntu server :/
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-12
<Jessy> ich glaub bei ubuntu server braucht er gleich internet
<Jessy> würde es überhaupt sinn machen, ein ubuntu server als unterbau zu nehmen?
<tomreyn> ich wollte damit nur anmerken dass es mit der hardwar evielleicht nicht so viel spaß macht nen grafischen desktop drauf zu betreiben
<tomreyn> aber an sich wird das schoin gehen
<tomreyn> aber wenn vom weihnachtsgeld noch was übrig ist, gäb es auch noch alternativen
<Fussel> die ip ist tot
<Fussel> ich sag doch
<Fussel> töte ssie
<stevieh> wie mounte ich denn ein samba share unter lubuntu aus dem userspace?
<k1l_> geht das nicht im filebrowser?
<stevieh> doch, ich musste oben die Pfadeingabe aktivieren. 
<stevieh> so, und jetzt noch rausbekommen, wie ich den xscreensaver nach dem resume _nicht_ anhabe.
<sepp_> servus, ich habe vor ca Wochen auf 18.04 upgegraded seit dem, habe ich HDD ugriffe im ca 1-1,5sec takt woran kann das liegen? 
<ring0> kannst ja mal gucken, was die zugriffe macht. iotop evtl
<LupusE> wenn du kde nutzt denke ich es liegt an baloo (oder blaloo?). dem index dienst halt.
<sepp_> jo, jbd2, also filesystem journal, nullmailer mail.log mal lesen
<sepp_> thx
<tokam> Kann mir hier eventuell jemand mit gimp weiterhelfen?
<tokam> In #gimp sind alle leise
<tokam> ich sitze schon 2 Stunden an meinem Problem, und bin jetzt auf dem Stand, dass meine Gimp Version andere Einstellungen im Werkzeugkasten für das Werkzeug: "Vordergrundwauswahl" anzeiegt als die Tutorials und das Benutzerhandbuch
<tokam> und sich leider auch anders verhält
<tokam> ich glaube es gibt verschiedene "machines" für das tool
<tokam> und ich habe die falsche installiert bei ubuntu
<tokam> und on-default ist nur eine installiert
<emanuel1205> nabend wie komme ich in den offtopic bereich
<ppq> hi
<Rochvellon>  /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ppq> /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<emanuel1205> danke 
<papachaotica> :/qu
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-13
<schnuppi> guten morgen
<schnuppi> ich habe da mal eine performance frage.
<schnuppi> macht es einen unterschied, ob man ubuntu mate oder zb. Xubuntu benutzt?
<ring0> hey, also im wiki heißt es: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_MATE/#Hardwareanforderungen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu MATE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> also für mate: …"sind die Hardwareanforderungen moderat: sie liegen oberhalb von Xubuntu, aber unterhalb von Kubuntu oder Ubuntu mit Unity oder GNOME. Die tatsächlichen Anforderungen an die Hardware sind abhängig von den individuellen Ansprüchen des Benutzers."
<tomreyn> versuch's doch sonst auch mal mit bionic + gnome flashback
<schnuppi> die vorraussetzungen hab ich ja überall gelesen und verstanden, und das ist ja auch nicht das problem
<schnuppi> ich frage mich nur, ob zb. ein Xubuntu mehr perfomanter ist.
<k1l_> ja
<schnuppi> aber es muss doch irgendwo eine grenze geben
<tomreyn> die ist meist individuell
<schnuppi> sorry ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt
<tomreyn> wie hoch der schmerzfaktor halt ist, und wie gering der druck effektiv zu arbeiten
<k1l_> was meinst du mit grenze?
<k1l_> das liegt auch daran, was du für hardware hast und was du für programme/dienste laufen hast.
<schnuppi> es muss doch gewisse Hardware grenzen geben
<k1l_> schnuppi: "es kommt drauf an"
<tomreyn> nicht alles läuft auf jeder hardwarearchitektur. aber wenn wir uns jetzt mal auf amd64 und i686 beschränken dann ist es eher eine subjektive sache.
<k1l_> wie beim auto. dem einen reicht der 50ps golf, dem anderen ist der 3er bmw mit 200ps zu wenig
<schnuppi> jetzt mal übertrieben gesagt, ein i7 8500 läuft dann auf Xubuntu schneller als auf Ubuntu!?
<tomreyn> die von softwareherstellern festgelegten mindestanforderungen sind halt auch eher subjektiv meistens.
<k1l_> schnuppi: die cpu läuft immer gleich schell ;p
<schnuppi> ja das ist mir schon bewusst
<k1l_> xubuntu hat aber geringere hardware anforderungen
<schnuppi> nur irgendwo muss es doch eine grenze geben, wo man sagt, ab zb. i3 mit 2,4 ghz nimmt man das...
<k1l_> schnuppi: es ist total subjektiv
<k1l_> erstens vom feeling, zweitens von der art der benutzung. wie willst du das in eine zahl ausdrücken?
<schnuppi> das ding ist halt, das ich gedanken mache über die ganzen prozesse, das es evtl, daher kommt
<tomreyn> es gibt manchmal sowas wie dass neue versionen von software bestimmte CPU-features nutzt die es nur in neueren CPUs gibt, z.B. SSE4.2 oder bestimmte videocodecs oder verschlüsselungsbeschleuniger. aber ein desktop braucht das alles eigentlich nicht unbedingt, und bei linuxsoftware ist der fokus meist eh eher darauf gesetzt dass man auch ältere systeme noch unterstützt und nicht solche harten grnezen einzieht.
<tomreyn> (die neuere technik wird dann unterstützt wenn vorhanden und andernfalls nimmt man halt die nächst ältere) 
<schnuppi> ja, ok danke klingt logisch
<ring0> du kannst es ja auch einfach ausprobieren. ob jetzt mate oder xfce, sind ja beides nur desktop umgebungen, der kern drunter ist ja gleich
<ring0> ubuntu-mate-desktop oder xubuntu-desktop installieren, je nach dem was du gerade nicht hast und beim starten am login bildschirm auswählen, testen
<schnuppi> ok, werde ich dann machen, danke nochmals an allen.
<bmbbsr> Guten Tag Frage Wie finde ich  icc Files  im system icc steht fpr Colorspace Ich will manuell mit imagemagic convertieren  
<bmbbsr> sudo locate / -iname"*.icc" bringt kein output
<ppq> bmbbsr, gute chancen hast du, wenn du den monitor-"treiber" (für windows) vom hersteller runterlädst, da sind oft passende .icc profile dabei
<ppq> bmbbsr, ich glaube du hast da locate und die syntax von find vermischt :)
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find/
<le_bot> Title: find › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> bmbbsr, es gibt sonst auch grafische tools zum suchen, falls das für dich komfortabler ist. zb catfish. einfach *.icc im suchfeld eingeben
<bmbbsr> ok 
<tomreyn> oder halt locate -i '*.icc'
<bmbbsr> viele wege nach Rom 
<bmbbsr> Danke Jede Menge icc aber kein cmyk die Druckerei will einfach cmyk und gimp kann das nicht 
<ppq> bmbbsr, gibt wohl plugins: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GIMP/CMYK_support
<le_bot> Title: GIMP/CMYK support - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<ppq> aber da kenne ich mich nicht genug mit aus, um das zu beurteilen
<bmbbsr> seperate+ habe ich ja 
<ppq> bmbbsr, aber muss das .icc profil nicht speziell für den drucker sein? https://www.flyeralarm.com/blog/de/icc-profile-richtig-verwenden/
<le_bot> Title: ICC-Profile richtig verwenden - Flyeralarm - DE (at www.flyeralarm.com)
<bmbbsr> das wird dann das nächste problem 
<ppq> http://www.eci.org/_media/downloads/icc_profiles_from_eci/eci_offset_2009.zip
<ppq> ist wohl genormt
<ppq> bmbbsr, welches der beiden iso coated profile du verwenden sollst, muss dir die druckerei sagen
<ppq> oder welches auch immer die wollen
<bmbbsr> genau das downloadfile nehme ich jetzt mal 
<bmbbsr> Klappt prima
<ppq> sehr schön
<bmbbsr> Voll die falle mit imagemachick identyfy bringt der output colorcode srgb nicht wie erhofft cmyk 
<bmbbsr> ich probier mal cmyktool  
<j0k> ….oO( ist das nich als würde man ein PAL Bild in SECAM darstellen und sich dann über die Farbqualität beschweren? )
<bmbbsr> bei 100.000 exemplaren sollte der erste versuch passen 
<bmbbsr> Ich habe schon sachen erlebt Grün ist da mal gleich Blau 
<bmbbsr> und MS kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus 
<bmbbsr> Ubuntu make Frage ist Make install oder Checkinstall vorzuziehen 
<k1l> checkinstall macht ein paket, dass dann installiert wird. das ist besser wenn es um deinstallation geht
<k1l> !checkinstall
<le_bot> Informationen zu checkinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/checkinstall
<bmbbsr> ok Danke 
<bmbbsr> speicherzugriffsfehler pango 
<bmbbsr> nicht zu fassen 
<Partikel> was brauche ich um eine virtuelle Maus über die tastaur zu steuern raspi...
<bmbbsr> Wen du im Rapery Irc Kanal Fragst Helfen dir die profis
<Aison0> hello
<Aison0> ich nutze aktuell ubuntu bionic. gibt es dafür ein ppa mit aktuellen kernel versionen? 
<Aison0> aktuell habe ich kernel 4.15
<Fussel> Aison kernel über ein ppa?
<Fussel> woher kaufst du sowas?
<Fussel> Aison0: nutze den normalen installer, der ist aktuell genug für den hausgebrauch+
<Rochvellon> Aison0: Auf eigene Gefahr https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: PPA for Canonical Kernel Team : “Canonical Kernel Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<Aison0> muss ja nicht ein ppa sein, aber evtl. gibt es ja ein offizielles (backports) repository mit neueren kernel versionen
<Rochvellon> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<Aison0> ich weiss was ich mache. wollte nur den kernel nicht selber bauen auf ubuntu. In der regel baue ich meine kernel allerdings selber.
<koegs> es gibt auch diese option, man muss sich dann allerdings selber um aktualisierungen kümmern https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel/
<le_bot> Title: Mainline-Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> die frage ist allerdings, warum willst du überhaupt einen aktuelleren kernel?
<Aison0> koegs, danke
<Aison0> koegs, ich möchte was auf meinem server testen, der einige vm am laufen hat
<Aison0> nicht mich wunder ob da 4.20 performanter ist
<Aison0> ist ein 64core NUMA system und 4.20 soll ein paar verbesserungen bringen
<stevieh> dann dürften die mainline kernel am sinnvollsten sein. Im Prinzip kannst du auf basis derer ja auch noch mit weiteren Konfigurationen rumspielen.
<Aison0> ok
<Aison0> so, 4.20 läuft :-)
<j0k> 4.20?
<j0k> gibt es einen besonderen Grund für Dich nicht einfach den mitgelieferten Kernel zu nutzen
<koegs> j0k: backlog lesen
<j0k> wie viel? koegs 
<stevieh> 10 Zeilen?
<j0k> ich les da nur, dass er weiß was er macht. Das "warum es denn nötig" sei find ich grad nicht
<stevieh> "(12:51:54) Aison0: ist ein 64core NUMA system und 4.20 soll ein paar verbesserungen bringen"
<stevieh> "(12:51:06) Aison0: koegs, ich möchte was auf meinem server testen, der einige vm am laufen hat"
<j0k> soll ein paar ... aha
 * j0k vermisst immer noch da konkrete Problem
<stevieh> das ist durchaus legitim.... das klingt alles nach bleeding Edge.
<stevieh> j0k: kein Problem, sondern Effizienzsteigerung. Aus Spass hat man meist nicht solche Boliden im Einsatz.
<Aison0> stevieh, exakt
<Aison0> und gerade betreffend meltdown/spectre bugs gibt es im kernel wieder verbesserungen
<Aison0> j0k, es kommt halt darauf an, wozu man das system einsetzt. 
<Aison0> wenn man keine VM nutzt, dann kann man z.B. das ganze retpoline zeugs ausschalten
<andy___> Moin Leute, ich hab ne kurze frage
<j0k> einfach drauflos fragen
<Rochvellon> schieß los
<andy___> Nvidia Optimus soll man das über Bumblebee oder über Prime laufen lassen?
<j0k> von Erzählungen hab ich im Hinterkopf, dass da inzwischen vieles Out-of-the-box gehen soll. Selbst hab ich aber keine Erfahrung mit diesen Hybridsachen
<j0k> aber es sind ja noch andere hier
<andy___> hilft nichts, ich werde das system mal neu installieren müssen
<j0k> meinst das hilft?
<j0k> passt mit Liveversion alles? Und was konkret macht Probleme?
<andy___> Ich hab ständig Absturtzberichte
<j0k> vielleicht hilft es ja die mal im Detail herzuzeigen
<wrztlgrmpf> Hi
<wrztlgrmpf> ich wurde aus einer anderen irc Gruppe gekickt, weil ich keinen Benutzernamen habe. Weiß jemand hier wie ich einen Benutzernamen registriere? 
<wrztlgrmpf> laut irc homepage soll ich /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com eingeben, aber wo?
<k1l> einfach den befehl hier eingeben. oder besser im server tab.
<wrztlgrmpf> und dann gilt das aucch für ndere Gruppen?
<wrztlgrmpf> *andere
<k1l> das gilt dann für das freenode netzwerk, ja
<wrztlgrmpf> super, danke!
<j0k> wrztlgrmpf: was Du mit Gruppen meinst sind vermutlich die Channel/Kanäle ... ja das gilt für das kommplette freenode
<wrztlgrmpf> Ja genau, ich hab die Channels gemeint ;-) 
<j0k> wrztlgrmpf: siehe dazu auch https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<le_bot> Title: Nickname Registration - freenode (at freenode.net)
<j0k> manche Kanäle erlauben es nicht ohne registrierung zu betreten
<wrztlgrmpf>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER wrztlgrmpf gkktrwoasgav
<j0k> oh oh!
<j0k> wrztlgrmpf: denk Di besser ein komplett neues Passwort aus, Du hast es grade öffentlich gepostet
<wrztlgrmpf> Oh.. :-/, danke für den Hinweis!
<j0k> schreib sowas besser in den Serverbereich ... vermutlich war da einfach nur ein Leerzeichen zu viel
<wrztlgrmpf> Ja, ich hab ausversehen ein Leerzeichen zuviel mit kopiert...
<dreamon_> Wie bekommt ich raus welcher Firefox Tab zuviel cpu last verursacht?
<nils_2> neuen TAB öffnen und dort eingeben:   about:performance
<dreamon_> nils_2, Danke!
<dreamon_> Hab hier nen Cardreader. Der wiederholt wenn keine SDKarte drin ist, immer und immer wieder diese dmesg Ausgabe.
<dreamon_> usb-storage 1-1.5:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected → scsi host4: usb-storage 1-1.5:1.0 → usb 1-1.5: USB disconnect, device number 121 → usb 1-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 122 using ehci-pci → usb 1-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0745 → usb 1-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2 → usb 1-1.5: Product: USB Storage → usb 1-1.5: SerialNumber: 000000000931
<dreamon_> Kann ich den Cardreader eventuell deaktiveren. Ich Traue dem eh nicht. Alles was ich damit geschrieben habe hatte Fehler.
<k1l> rechner/laptop?
<dreamon_> k1l, Laptop lenovo
<k1l> sicher, dass die hardware da kein problem/wackelkontakt hat?
<dreamon_> k1l, Ja. Bin ich sicher. weil das zig mal durchrollt. Nur wenn eine Karte drin ist, dann gibt er Ruhe im dmesg log.
<dreamon_> War schon von Anfang an. Aber inzwischen nervt es in den Logs
<dreamon_> Wenn nix hilft muß ich das Notebook öffnen und das Teil abhängen
<k1l> also das hört sich für mich eher wie ein wackelkontakt an.
<k1l> sonst mal gucken welches modul dafür zuständig ist und das blacklisten
<dreamon_> k1l, Wie bekomm ich raus welches modul dafür zuständig ist?
<k1l> lsmod listet alle aktuellen module auf
<stevieh> steck doch ne Karte rein
<k1l> dreamon_: lsusb -t
<dreamon_> stevieh, Das teil beschreibt die Karten falsch. Ich hab Angst das er Mist macht.
<k1l> aber ich fürchte das wird usbhid oder so sein. und das wäre blöd den generischen treiber zu blocken wenn man anderen usb kram noch nutzen will
<dreamon_> Dann mach ich wohl doch besser auf und hängs weg.
<stevieh> besser ist das
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-07
<Tuor> Hi, I habe mein Kubuntu 19.10 vor einer Weile mal wieder auf Deutsch umgestellt. Nun ist es aber so, dass teils Befehle im Terminal auf Deutsch übersetzt werden. Kann ich das System so einrichten dass im Terminal Alles Englisch bleibt? (mein gröstes Problem: die mans sind oft auf Englisch und die Befehle auf Deutsch, wenn ich etwas nachlesen will, muss ich alles im Kopf übersetzen, ich würde da reines Englisch bevorzugen.)
<drc> Tuor: du könntest versuchen, in deiner bashrc am Anfang `LC_MESSAGES=C.UTF-8` zu setzen
<drc> Das sollte die Sprache für alle interaktiven Bash-Sessions (also in Terminals) auf Englisch setzen
<drc> eventuell brauchst du vorher ein `unset LC_ALL`, aber nur wenn das nicht ohne funktioniert
<_moep_> Tuor: wie es funktioniert, sag mal Bescheid :)
<_moep_> wenn du es gelöst hast
<drc> Ich hab ein export vergessen, das muss `export LC_MESSAGES=C.UTF-8` heißen
<Tuor> Klappt nicht, ob mit oder ohne unset LC_ALL.
<LetoThe2nd> also wenn ich mal was auf "original" brauche stelle ich ein LANG=C davor
<drc> Tuor: ist die Variable danach denn sauber gesetzt?
<drc> `echo $LC_MESSAGES`
<Tuor> drc: ja
<drc> dann setzt mal LANG statt LC_MESSAGES
<Tuor> ersetzt, aber leider keine Veränderung.
<Tuor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale schreibt LC_MESSAGES=POSIX, wenn ich das in die ~/.bashrc eintrage klappt das auch. Sie schreiben aber man soll das in ~/.pam_environment oder /etc/default/locle ändern.
<le_bot> Title: Locale - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<drc> Die willst du aber nicht ändern, weil die auch Effekte auf dein GUI haben
<drc> Das Gute am Eintrag in der bashrc ist, dass der nur für Shellsession funktioniert
<Tuor> hmm ok, klingt gut.
<Tuor> Danke! Ich werde es beim nächsten Neustart sehen. Aber es sieht gut aus.
<Lin21> Moin, kann mir jemand bei ssh weiterhelfen. Ich versuche im Netz die geschwindigkeit von ssh zu winden. Den ich habe einen kleinen Rechner auf dem ich über die VPN und ssh zugreife. Leider ist die übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bei ca. 1-2 mb/s. Ist das für ssh normal? oder liegt es an der VPN und ssh verschlüsselung?
<stevieh> winden? 
<Lin21> stevieh ist es an mich gemeint?
<stevieh> ja
<Lin21> ok, was meinst Du den damit?
<stevieh> was meinst DU damit?
<drc> "finden"
<stevieh> aha
<stevieh> na, dann findet mal weiter ich rebute
<koegs> ergibt auch nicht mehr sinn :P
<drc> SSH kann deutlich mehr, aber die Verschlüsselung braucht halt CPU-Power
<koegs> VPN klingt nach internet, wie schnell ist deine internetleitung und was ist an der anderen seite für ein Rechner?
<drc> Wenn das ein Raspberry Pi oder so ist, macht der irgendwann die Grätsche
<Lin21> Ja, ssh muss doch eine übertragungsgeschwindigkeit haben
<drc> Nö
<Fuchs> kann man halt mal mit den ueblichen Verdaechtigen schauen, wo die bottlenecks sind
<Fuchs> also top, iotop, if/netop  etc. 
<drc> Jo, das ist wahrscheinlich die sinnvollste Vorgehensweise
<Lin21> Das ist ein Raspberry Pi 3, Internet ist eine 100 leitung und 6 im upload wo der Pi dran ist. Gesendet das ganze habe ich über Hotspot meines Smartphones, was vermutlich das ganze Problem ist.
<Lin21> Mit dem Hotspot komme ich auf ca. 1 mb/s. Wenn ich es dan aber im internen Lan versuche komme ich auf max. 2-3mb/s
<koegs> 6Mbit/s im Upload?
<koegs> dann kriegst du nichtmal 1MByte/s ohne Kompression hin
<j0k> kingt wenig für nen 100er DSL
<koegs> und ja, ein PI ist langsam
<Lin21> Oder kann das ganze vielleicht an sshfs liegen, mit dem ich die HHD mounte
<stevieh> alter, was tust du dir da an?
<koegs> ssh, sshfs, scp, alles cpu-intensiv, da darfst du von nem PI nicht viel erwarten
<Lin21> Bei meinen Eltern habe ich 100er Leitung mit 6 im upload. Bei mir habe ich eine 100er mit 20 im upload.
<koegs> dann ist ja alles gesagt, ist halt lahm, leb damit
<Lin21> sshfs war die erste möglichkeit die ich so gefunden habe, die HHD die an dem Pi dran ist auf dem remote PC zu mounten
<Lin21> Gibt es den alternativen zum mounten, die vielleicht schneller sind?
<stevieh> remote übers internetz?
<stevieh> oder lan?
<Lin21> beides
<koegs> ohne jetzt lange vorzurechnen und zu erklären, wirst du aufgrund von 20Mbit Upload, ganz grob und ganz schlecht gerechnet nicht viel mehr als 2MB/s übers Internet kriegen
<koegs> und wenn es die andere Richtung ist, sogar weniger als 1MB/s wegen 6Mbit/s Upload
<koegs> da ist egal welches Protokoll und ob noch VPN dabei ist und sogar ob es ein RPI3 ist
<stevieh> spassig wird das alles nicht. Vielleicht eher über ne personal cloud nachdenken?
<stevieh> d.h. nextcloud auf den Pi und syncen?
<Lin21> Das macht natürlich Sinn, aber über Lan war es ja auch langsam, aber muss wohl an dem Pi liegen
<Lin21> ok, ich habe noch einen alten Rechner mit einem i7 und 8GB Ram liegen, werde es mal mit ihm versuchen. Ich möchte einfach ein kleinen privaten Server, wo ich backUps von mehreren Geröten drauf legen kann.
<stevieh> nimm eine passende backupsoftware wie z.B. duplicity oder duplicati
<tomreyn> oder borg oder restic
<Lin21> ich habe borg im einsatz
<Lin21> Das ganze geht auch über ssh wie ich gesehen habe, aber was ist so die normale geschwindigkeit bei ssh
<koegs> mit genug leitung und CPU power gibt es keine grenze
<koegs> ich übertrag hier auch mal gerne 117MB/s
<stevieh> beim rpi3 ist die USB2 Bandbreite auch noch extrem limitierend. Nimm nen Pi4, dann geht da einiges mehr. 
<tomreyn> na ja es gibt protokoll- und crypto-overhead, wie immer.
<stevieh> und borg ist auch fein, halt irgendwas was (personal-)cloud kann
<j0k> Lin21: ist da vielleicht der Splitter noch in der Leitung? (auch wenn das OT ist)
<Lin21> ok, ich teste es mal mit einem Notebook und schaue weiter, vielleicht ist sshfs der flaschenhals
<stevieh> mit borg brauchst du doch kein sshfs?
<Lin21> Ja, ich hab es zum anfang so gemacht, das ich es mit sshfs gemountet habe und darauf dan mit borg das bacUp gemacht. klar  kann ich auch mit borg direkt auf die maschiene. Aber ich wollte die geschwindigkeit sehen, deswegen das ganze über sshfs und dan geschaut, wie schnell die übertragung ist.
<stevieh> von was die geschwindigkeit? von sshfs? :-)
<Lin21> Wie schnell die Daten übertragen werden. Aber klar, wen sshfs eine begrenzung hat, geht es nicht schneller.
<stevieh> es ist halt alles hintereinander.
<stevieh> aber am Ende ists der pi3 und usb2
<Lin21> Ja, aber ich war verwirrt, wo ich über Lan nur 1-2mb/s hatte. Mit sshfs getestet
<Lin21> Über das Internet wäre es Sinnvoll wegen dem langsamen upload, aber über Lan hatte ich mehr erhofft. 
<stevieh> wie gesagt, usb2 und ssh und überhaupt.
<Lin21> Merke gerade, das mein Notebook über der ich das ganze testen möchte, noch einen USB3 Port hat. Wen Ich auch mit dem Notebook auf einige mbs/s komme muss es einen Flaschenhals geben
<stevieh> beim rpi3 ist auch ethernet und usb am gleichen usb hub
<Lin21> Wie gesagt, auch mit USB2 und ssh über Lan habe ich mir mehr als 1-2mb/s erhofft. Deswegen habe ich vermutet, das ssh eine begrenzung hat.
<Lin21> Stimmt. Der Pi 3 hat ethernet und usb zusammen, da könnte das Problem sein.
<tomreyn> sshfs hat auch recht viel protokolloverhead
<Lin21> Teste es heute abend mit dem Notebook. Wen ich da auch einige mbs/s haben werde, melde ich mich nochmal :)
<stevieh> brauchste nicht.
<Lin21> ok, stevieh ist ganz sicher, das es am Pi 3 liegt :)
<stevieh> über 10mbit wirste mit dem Teil nicht kommen, also ist der Erkenntnisgewinn nicht wirklich hoch.
<stevieh> zumindest für den Rest der Welt. Für dich mag das was anderes sein.
<Lin21> Wen ich das Notebook aber Live von einem Stick boote zum testen, sollte das sich aber nicht auswirken, oder.
<stevieh> wenig
<Lin21> ok, welches teil meinst Du jetzt aber, das nicht über 10mbit kommt. Das Notebook?
<stevieh> der pi
<Lin21> Ich dachte schon.
<Lin21> Du meinst auch wen ich kein ethernet benutze, komme ich nicht über 10mbit bei dem Pi
<stevieh> wlan?
<Lin21> Wieso hat man nur so wenig upload, auch wen ich das über das Notebook schneller hin bekomme, habe ich den Vorteil nur über Lan. Über Internet komme ich nicht mehr als über 2mb/s.
<stevieh> ?
<Lin21> Ne, einfach den Pi an den Monitor und von einem Stick auf den anderen was kopieren.
<stevieh> 2mbit ist wenig, aber je nach datenmenge beim backup reicht das auch.
<stevieh> ist ne reine Frage der Zeit
<stevieh> wenn du von einem USB Stick auf nen anderen Kopierst, kann das ein wenig schneller sein, aber was hat man mit der Erkenntnis gewonnen?
<Linu21> Sorry, war kurz offline. stevieh, stimmt, mit der erkentniss hat man nichts gewonnen.
<Linu21> Ich komme aus Hamburg dort habe ich bei Wilhelm.Tel 100er download und 20er upload für 25Euro/Monat. In Bremen bekommt man immer noch 6er upload bei 100er download und das ganze für 40Euro/Monat. 
<migrantfour> moin. ich habe versuche nach der "Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019" ein frisches Ubuntu abzusetzen, leider startet mein system nach der installtion immer nur mit der grub bash. Jemand ein Idee?
<stevieh> migrantfour: warum nimmst du nicht einfach den installer?
<migrantfour> stevieh: Den nutzen ich doch, allerdings mit meiner Partitionierung
<stevieh> und was ist da abweichend? 
<j0k> 6er Upload bei nem 100er? Da passt was anderes nicht
<migrantfour> stevieh: Der installer will doch immer die ganz platte frei selbst partitionnieren, und habe partititinen die ich nicht anrühren möchte 
<stevieh> will der das? Warte, ich teste mal
<migrantfour> stevieh: Ich muss zugeben haben jetzt mit 19.10 nicht ausprobiert, aber sonst war das doch so ...
<stevieh> glaub mal nicht, aber wenn probier ich jetzt 19.10 :-)
<stevieh> tatsache
<migrantfour> stevie: :)
<stevieh> naja, musste halt nun genau schauen, was wo nicht geht. 
<stevieh> werden die kernel erkannt? Ist boot richtig angelegt? 
<stevieh> passt das mit uefi und co? 
<migrantfour> stevie: Ja, dafür bin ich hier ;). Nach der Anleitung sieht eigentlich alles gut aus.
<stevieh> können viele Ursachen sein.
<migrantfour>  Also mein grub scheint der Kernel nicht zuladen, kann ich in der grub bash mir ein log file anschauen?
<stevieh> ich kann jetzt nicht mehr weiterhelfen :-)
<stevieh> siehste im grub denn die kernel?
<migrantfour> ne, bekomme direkt die shell, also kein Kernel zum auswählen
<stevieh> das ist nix gut, denk ich
<stevieh> aber grub installieren sah gut aus?
<migrantfour> ja, hat nicht gemerkt ;)
<migrantfour> also mit grub-install /dev/nvme0n1
<stevieh> ist das auf ne partition? Ich dachte, der muss in den bootsektor?
<migrantfour> ja, aber das ist die platte, eine partition wäre nvme0n1p1
<stevieh> ahso.
<stevieh> ok
<stevieh> vielleicht uefi falsch "gedeutet"?
<stevieh> aber ne, dann würde er nicht bis zum grub kommen, vermute ich
<migrantfour> hm, was meinste du? Aber ja UEFI scheint klappt, da habe ich einen ubuntu eintrag
<migrantfour> was mich etwas verwirrt, ist das ich nach der Anleitung eine grub partition anlegen muss, dann müsste ich doch auch grub da wohl hin installieren, oder?
<migrantfour> oder mounte ich die unter /boot/grub?
<stevieh> bei mir gibt es ein /boot/grub
<stevieh> aber das will nix heissen, ich hab ja grad gelernt, dass meine installation noch ncht mal fde ist
<tomreyn> wenn du ne "bios-grub" partition anlegen musstest dann bootest du wohl nicht mit uefi sondern mit legacy bios / CSM von ner GPT-partitionierten platte.
<tomreyn> diese (nur 2 MB große) partition wird im finalen system nicht eingehangen, weil sich darauf kein dateisystem befindet sondern nur ein teil von grub.
<migrantfour> tomreyn: hm, aber ich bin mir recht sicher das ich im uefi gebootet habe
<tomreyn> das dateisystem was unter /boot gemountet ist ist nochmal ein separates. und wenn du uefi-boot machst dann hast du auch noch diie efi system partition (ESP) die nac /boot/efi gemountet wird
<migrantfour> jep, nach /boot/efi habe ich eine partition gemountet
<migrantfour> und ja es ist ein anderes als /boot
<tomreyn> dann wirst du wohl auch keine "grub-partition" angelegt haben.
<tomreyn> oder wenn doch dann ist die überflüssig
<migrantfour> habe gerade das system im chroot gemountet, wie installiere ich grub jetzt korect 
<migrantfour> ja, wahrscheinlich ist die überflüssig
<tomreyn> echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS 
<tomreyn> wie hast du gebootet? ^
<migrantfour> UEFI , :)
<migrantfour> laut der Anleitung muss ich glaube ich grub und nicht grub2 nehmen
<tomreyn> und die partitionstabelle auf dem installations-storage ist mbr oder gpt?
<migrantfour> gpt
<tomreyn> gut, dann führst du einfach "grub-install" ohne weitere parameter aus.
<tomreyn> folgende grub-pakete sollten installiert sein: grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub2-common
<migrantfour> ja, dann kriege ich ein "Installation for x86_64-efi platform. Installation finished. No error reported." :)
<stevieh> und keine meldung, dass kernel gefunden wurden?
<migrantfour> ne, no error reported  ;)
<tomreyn> grub-install macht das nicht, was stevieh meinst ist "update-grub"
<stevieh> ahso, ich dachte, da würde er auch gleich die kernels suchen.
<tomreyn> nö, das hat miteinander erst mal nix zu tun.
<migrantfour> also muss ich jetzt noch den update-grub machen?
<tomreyn> wäre gut zum testen
<migrantfour> Ja, generiert mir eine config file mit 2 Kernel images
<tomreyn> der sollte ja mindestens einen kernel reporten den er gefunden hat. und dann check mal ob die grub stage 1 auf der ESP liegt, und ob die grub.konfigurationsdatei sinn ergibt.
<tomreyn> also die da angegebenen uuids und block devices gegen blkid und lsblk und /etc/fstab und /etc/crypttab checken
<tomreyn> und nochmal gegenchecken ob CRYPTROOT=y in der initramfs-config gesetzt ist.
<migrantfour> ich kriege aber von update-grub Warnings, dass all meine devices nicht in der udev database sind, hat das was zu sagen?
<tomreyn> wie lautet sone nachricht konkret?
<tomreyn> sowas wohl "WARNING: Device /dev/sda1 not initialized in udev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds."
<migrantfour> "WARNINIG: Device /dev/nvmen1p*" not initialized in udev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds."
<migrantfour> und das für alle partitionen 
<tomreyn> was für ein live-system verwendewst du, und welches system hast du installiert?
<migrantfour> also auch für /dev/mapper/*
<migrantfour> live 19.10
<migrantfour> das habe ich auch installiert
<tomreyn> welche dateisysteme hast du gemountet bevor due die chroot-shell gestartet hast?=
<migrantfour> root und boot
<tomreyn> (und wie hast du sie gemountet)
<migrantfour> den rest mit rbind gemountet
<tomreyn> was ist mit virtuellen dateisystemen?
<migrantfour> virtuelle ist home und die swap partition
<migrantfour> die habe jetzt gerade noch gar nicht beachtet
<tomreyn> wie stehts mit dev, dev-pts, esp und efivars?
<tomreyn> und sys
<migrantfour> hm, dev habe ich gemountet aber weder dev-pts, not esp noch efivars....
<migrantfour> also hab damit 
<migrantfour> for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done 
<tomreyn> ah roichtig proc hatte ich noch vergessen
<migrantfour> ah, jetzt meldet update-grub auch: grub-probe error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1. Check your device.map"
<migrantfour> ah, jetzt meldet update-grub auch: grub-probe error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1. Check your device.map
<tomreyn> sda1? du hast doch ein nvme?
<migrantfour> ja, kein plan wo das her kommt
<migrantfour> und der rödelt auch noch rum
<migrantfour> und versucht un versucht
<tomreyn> na ich sach mal "viel glück!"
<migrantfour> :)
<migrantfour> Ich sag mal: Danke, versuche mal mein Glück, wenn esp dev-pts und efivars gemoutet sind...
<tomreyn> also die hier würd ich bind-mounten: /proc /sys /dev /dev/pts /run
<tomreyn> und falls grub-install das nicht automatisch macht noch innerhalb des chroot (oder davor im hauptsystem und dann auch bind-mount): mount -t efivarfs efivarfs /sys/firmware/efi/efivars
<migrantfour> ist /dev/pts nicht automatisch da, wenn ich /dev bind-mounte
<tomreyn> mit rbind schon ja
<migrantfour> okay, efivars sind sogar schon gemoutet, scheint grub-install gemacht zu haben
<migrantfour> okay, nach dem mount von run lief update-grub direkt durch und hat einen Eintrag angelegt
<migrantfour> so, nun nochmal reboot... *daumendrück*
<migrantfour> schade, lange immer noch nach der password eingabe in der Grub Shell
<tomreyn> hattest du hiervon irgendwas gemacht (denn da warst du nicht drauf eingegangen)?     "und dann check mal ob die grub stage 1 auf der ESP liegt, und ob die grub.cfg sinn ergibt, also die da angegebenen uuids und block devices gegen blkid und lsblk und /etc/fstab und /etc/crypttab checken. und nochmal püfen ob CRYPTROOT=y in der initramfs-config gesetzt ist."
<migrantfour> ja, partiell habe ich es gemacht, also CRYPTROOT=y und initramfs-config check.
<migrantfour> aber die grub.cfg habe ich nicht verifiziert, okay, nochmal von vorne :)
<migrantfour> hm, okay, nun melde update-grub: "error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1. Check your device.map"
<migrantfour> hm, hab ja grub2, also kein stage_1 und kein device.map datei...:?
<tomreyn> device.map haste trotzdem
<migrantfour> okay, dann fehlt die mit und os_probe versucht immmer auf sda zu gehen
<migrantfour> auf meinen anderen sytemen habe ich ach kein device.map file
<tomreyn> also entweder die bestehende device.map anpassen oder löschen
<tomreyn> man muss keine device.map haben, aber ich denke dass die noch verndet wird wenn sie denn existiert
<tomreyn> *verwendet
<migrantfour> kk, sie existiert nicht, das sda1 zaubert sich os_probe irgendwo her ...
<tomreyn> bei bedarf einfach os-prober deinstallieren. aber an sich macht das ja nur zusätzliche einträge dazu.
<tomreyn> (oder meinst du grub-probe?)
<migrantfour> ja, weiß ich auch nicht so genau ;)
<migrantfour> also wenn is os_prober ausführe, dann kriege ich immer einen Fehler mit kann sda1 nicht finden
<migrantfour> und das ist auch die selbe meldung wie wenn ich update-grub ausführe 
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> bei bedarf einfach os-prober deinstallieren. aber an sich macht das ja nur zusätzliche einträge dazu.
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-08
<marshmello> Wie kann ich beim PDF-Export in OO-Writer alles auf eine Ebene reduzieren? (Ich habe gewisse Partien maskiert und will, dass das so bleibt.)
<ppq> marshmello, einfach in datei drucken
<marshmello> ich habe exportieren -> pdf gewählt. Ist das was anderes?
<marshmello> ppq, verhindert das wirklich, dass die ebenen seperat angezeigt werden könnten?
<ppq> marshmello, ja, man kann über den druckdialog in vielen programmen direkt die seite als .pdf ausgeben. ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob alles in einer ebene landet, dafür kenne ich PDF zu wenig, aber das ergebnis ist halt so, dass der drucker nur das kriegt was man auch sieht.
<ppq> in der druckerliste halt den eintrag "in datei drucken" wählen
<marshmello> ppq, das dokument wird damit jedenfalls 4 mal so gross (da keine jpg-komprimierung).
<ItaloRaver-> ich bekomme ein fehler wenn ich kubuntu in vbox starten will 
<ItaloRaver-> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:05.0: corb reset timeout#1, corbrp = 0
<j0k> und das ging schon mal?
<ItaloRaver-> habe es noch nie versucht 
<ItaloRaver-> sollte ja aber gehen 
<j0k> also gerade erst installiert?
<ItaloRaver-> jop 
<j0k> Welches Kubuntu welches Medium?
<ItaloRaver-> bzw. mit ausbrobieren versucht, aber install ging auch nicht, bzw. install ging aber der start nachher nicht 
<ItaloRaver-> 18.04 langzeit amd64
<j0k> wo runtergeladen? Auf Stick oder CD oder direkt das .iso auf der Festplatte?
<j0k> ich würd als erstes mal die Checksumme des Images prüfen
<ItaloRaver-> mit medium meinst festplatte nehme ich an, virtualBox vmdk
<LupusE> also der fehler sagt, dass die soundkarte nicht initialisiert werden kann. was ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<ItaloRaver-> es startet nicht 
<LupusE> und was wuerdest du an einem physikalischen rechner tun, wenn die soundkarte einen fehler meldet und vermutlich den start verhindert? (tipp: soundkarte ausbauen).
<ItaloRaver-> habe die audio einstellungen geändert, es scheint etwas zu gehen 
<j0k> etwas™
<ItaloRaver-> ode auch nicht, abe ich bin nun nen stück weite wo ran es liegen könnte 
<ItaloRaver-> teste ma weite 
<j0k> was ist denn das Grundsystem auf dem Virtualbox läuft und welche Versionen von beidem?
<ItaloRaver-> auch linux, ich vermute abe bald dat dat der haken liegt
<ItaloRaver-> und dann hat sich dat vorerst erledigt 
<ItaloRaver-> thanks for support, ich denke es hat sich somit erst mal erledigt
<j0k> Unter aktuellem Linux ein aktuelles Virtualbox zu haben und dort ein aktuelles Kubuntu installieren sollte normalerweise klappen. Oft ist halt einfach der Download defekt
<j0k> deshalb die Empfehlung, das .iso zu überprüfen
<ItaloRaver-> ne denke nicht das es an der iso liegt, die müsste ich eigentlich schon mal verwendet haben
<ItaloRaver-> dl müsst auch gut sein normal umbuntuusers
<j0k> müsste™ sollte™ und ging-schon-mal™ in Verbindung mit denke™ … nun gut, jeder wie er meint
<ItaloRaver-> ich muss die kiste eh demnächst neu aufsetzen, von dahe erledigt ...
<magerquark> Hi
<magerquark> Ich habe einen Laptop, der über HDMI an den Fernseher angeschlossen ist
<magerquark> Jedesmal wenn ich was auf dem Fernseher ansehen will, muss ich immer umstädnlich über "Settings" die Soundausgabe auf den Fernseher umleiten, geht das irgendwie schneller?
<Fuchs> pacmd set-default-sink    auf ein keyboard shortcut legen? 
<Fuchs> (also natuerlich mit passendem ParameteR) 
<magerquark> Ich nutze ubuntu 19.10
<magerquark> @Fuchs, wie kann ich das machen?
<Fuchs> Du schaust Dir mit  pacmd list-sinks  an welche Ausgaben es gibt, und suchst Dir die HDMI raus
<Fuchs> dann setzt Du das probehalber mit pacmd set-default-sink Id-Der-Passenden-Ausgabe-Hier 
<Fuchs> wenn das funktioniert: Tastenkuerzel erstellen dafuer
<Fuchs> wie man unter Gnome Tastenkuerzel erstellt weiss ich nicht und ich will und werde Gnome auch nie anfassen, aber da gibt es ganz sicher Anleitungen oder andere Leute, die das wissen :) 
<magerquark> :D
<Fuchs> am besten dann auch ein Tastenkuerzel um wieder die internen Lautsprecher zu setzen
<Fuchs> gleicher Befehl, einfach die andere Id 
<magerquark> Meine Idee wäre das eigentlich den Entwicklern mitzugeben, ob der wechsel nicht einfach über das Lautsprechersymbol machen könnte
<magerquark> ich les grad das manual zu pacmd
<magerquark> steht nicht viel drinnen
<Fuchs> deswegen habe ich Dir die fixfertigen Befehle gegeben
<Fuchs> fuer das Lautsprechersymbol: kannst Du gerne einen feature request einreichen bei den Gnome Entwicklern
<magerquark> krass klappt, merci
<Fuchs> de rien 
<magerquark> ist F13 jetzt :D
<magerquark> merci
<Fuchs> andere Desktopumgebungen koennen das in der Lautstaerkeverwaltung, also kann es Gnome vielleicht auch irgendwo
<Fuchs> oder via gnome tweaks
<Fuchs> aber da ich kein Gnome einsetze wuesste ich das nicht. Falls es das nicht kann: Feature request :) 
<magerquark> das ging vor 10 Jahren auch (da war es aber glaub ich  kein pulse server)
<Fuchs> pulse kann das schon, auch in der offiziellen GUI von pulse  (pavucontrol) 
<Fuchs> also wenn Gnome das nicht kann, war das eine Gnome Entscheidung
<Fuchs> KDE Plasma kann es auch  (leider in aktuellen Versionen mit einem viel zu grossen Button, aber da habe ich schon die richtigen Leute gepiekst) 
<Fuchs> andere Desktops koennen es ggf. auch 
<magerquark> reines GUI Problem, klar
<Fuchs> ggf. gibt es auch andere Lautstaerkeregler, die sich in Gnome einnisten koennen
<Fuchs> gibt ja da so extensions, schau Dich doch da mal um
<Fuchs> sonst: Feature request
<stevieh> es gibt ne gnome extension zum schnellen umschalten.
<magerquark> ich mach ein feature request
<magerquark> stevieh, wo?
<magerquark> wie heißt die?
<stevieh> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/906/sound-output-device-chooser/
<le_bot> Title: Sound Input & Output Device Chooser - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<stevieh> so
<magerquark> Ihr seid spitze, sollte mMn aber Standard bei der normalen Installation sein
<stevieh> der standard ist bei gnome sehr schlank. 
<magerquark> fettgeil, klappt alles, super
<magerquark> danke
<magerquark> test
<unicatx> wie finde ich heraus, welche grafik-treiber aktuell läuft? 
<tomreyn> xrandr --listproviders    unter Xorg
<tomreyn> das listet nicht den treiber, nur die hardware und deren adresse. und mit der HW-adresse kannst du dann lspci -k befragen
<tomreyn> in etwa das:   for HWADDR in $(xrandr --listproviders | tail -n+2 | awk '{print $NF}' | cut -d: -f2-); do echo "$HWADDR:$(lspci -k -s $HWADDR | grep 'Kernel driver in use:' | cut -d: -f2)"; done
<unicatx> tomreyn, danke, ich hab*s 
<||arifaX> stevieh: danke für die Antwort letzens . Problem gelöst, lag an den Einstellungen am TV. Bilformat (16:9=ok, auto=Schrott)
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-09
<cseipel> Wenn ich ein Root Dateisystem "/" von meiner SSD auf eine HDD schiebe. Wie garantiere ich dann das die Root Partition auf der anderen Festplatte wirklich gebootet wird? Meine Vermutung ist das ich etwas an den Bootloader in meiner EFI Partition ändern muss.
<ppq> cseipel, wenn du die hdd danach im selben rechner wie vorher booten willst, kannst du das ganze einfach mit dd klonen. am besten aber vorher ein sudo fstrim / absetzen.
<ppq> aber ja, wenn deine root-partition eine andere uuid bekommen hat (etwa nach dateiweisem kopieren mit rsync) muss der bootloader neu
<ppq> (beim klonen mit dd meinte ich natürlich das ganze block device, nicht nur die partition)
<cseipel> mein plan war es über dd das bereits fertige image auf die hdd zu kopiere. dann mounte ich das kurz und passe die /etc/fstab an. umount der hdd. und dannn grub-install /dev/hdd
<ppq> ich dachte du nutzt uefi?
<cseipel> auf den dell rechnern ist eine efi partition. also läuft da bestimmt uefi :/
<ppq> wenn du die gesamte ssd auf die hdd spiegelst solltest du das eigentlich direkt booten können, wenn du die ssd abklemmst. egal ob uefi oder csm
<cseipel> ich spiegel nicht die ganze ssd. eine efi und so ne recovery partition bleiben auf der ssd
<cseipel> trotzdem danke für den guten tipp :3
<ppq> joar, dann kommts halt drauf an wie genau du das gemacht hast... keine ursache :)
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-10
<strohi> moin!
<strohi> ihr wisst doch sicher, wie ich ich ein 17.04 auf was aktuelleres hochbekomme? der updata-manager sagt, dass de.archive keine daten mehr zum z* release hat
<ppq> huhu strohi 
<ppq> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ppq> das sollte noch tun für upgrade zwecke
<ItaloRaver-> interessant, gibt es sowat auch für Kubuntu? 
<ItaloRaver-> ode gehen die selben auch? 
<drc> sind die gleichen
<ItaloRaver-> is ja eigentlich eh dat selbe
<ItaloRaver-> nur halt mit kde als GUI 
<drc> genau
<strohi> ja old-releases geht an sich, aber nicht mit dem update-manager
<j0k> da müsste man ja 17.04 -> 17.10 -> 18.04 mindestens machen. 
<strohi> ist sogar schon 17.10
<j0k> und 64bit?
<strohi> ja
<j0k> und warum muss es mit dem update-manager sein?
<strohi> dachte das macht man so
<strohi> do-release-upgrade wollte auch nicht
<drc> was sagt es denn?
<tomreyn> "will nicht. exiting now."
<strohi> er sucht auf de.archive nach den zesty quellen, was ja nicht gehen kann. in der etc/apt/sources.list steht schon old-releases.ububtu.com sowie im /var/lib/update.manager/meta-release
<strohi> hab mich quasi hier dran gehalten https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<le_bot> Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> mach erst mal ein full upgrade wenn du noch nicht hast
<strohi> is durch, da gibts nix
<tomreyn> und apt update gibt keine fehler order warnungen aus?
<strohi> genau
<tomreyn> hmm, ungünstig. dann wirds wohl zeit für ne neuinstallation.
<strohi> do-release upgrade prüft ob per old-releases alles verfügbar ist, freut sich n wolf, läd bionic kram runter und ist dann mopsig, weil zesty nicht per de.archive erreichbar ist
<tomreyn> du kannst halt noch ein upgrade machen so wie man es unter debian machen würde, das ist unter ubuntu aber nicht mehr supportet.
<tomreyn> drum würd ich dann eher neuinstallation machen
<strohi> die sources.list hatte noch alte einträge
<strohi> ah nu geht es anscheinend
<tomreyn> kaum macht man's richtig, schon klappt's! :-P
<j0k> :-)
<j0k> deshalb immer kompletten in und output pasten
<stevieh> und noch die kernel strings. Und den Lebenslauf der Schwiegamutta
<j0k> m(
<chrisux1234> wie bringe ich meinen ubuntu bei eine neues root dateisystem zu starten? die /etc/fstab ist schon geändert. leider muss ich aber noch den bootloader "efi" beibringen die richtige platte/partition zu starten
<tomreyn> chrisux1234: sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install
<Terces> hallo zusammen
<Terces> hat irgendjemand es hinbekommen eine AMD RX 5500 XT unter linux zum Laufen zu bekommen?
<Terces> Ich kann mein Linux nur mit nomodeset booten. Mit modeset bleibt der Bildschirm hängen bei 'fb0: switching to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA'
<Terces> Ich habe den neusten kernel (5.5.0-rc5) installiert und die neuste MESA version. Ich habe auch die neuste firmware für Navi 14 GPUs installiert
<Terces> nichts davon hat geholfen
<ppq`> finde im netz auch nur berichte, dass es ab ubuntu 19.10 gehen soll, nachdem man die firmware installiert hat
<ppq`> ah ne, betrifft die 5700 XT. für die 5500 XT braucht man wohl MESA 19.3, hast du die?
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-11
<Terces> version: 3.3 Mesa 20.0.0-devel (git-8b7a42d 2020-01-10 bionic-oibaf-ppa)
<Terces> das gleiche Problem bestand auch mit älteren versionen von MESA
<ppq`> ist es denn ein 19.10 oder was älteres?
<Terces> hmhmhm.....18.04
<tomreyn> Terces: und welchen treiber? den der schon mit ubuntu mitkommt oder hast du einen von amd runtergeladen?
<Terces> den treiber habe ich von hier: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/amdgpu
<le_bot> Title: amdgpu - kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git - Repository of firmware blobs for use with the Linux kernel (at git.kernel.org)
<tomreyn> äh, hast du den separat gebaut?
<tomreyn> also ich schätze du hast linux selbst gebaut und da war er dann halt dabei?
<ppq`> wohl eher aus diesem PPA oder? https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<le_bot> Title: Updated Open Graphics Drivers - since 2011! : Oibaf (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> da ist kein kernel und somit auch kein amdgpu.ko drin, nur der 2D X-treiber
<ppq`> achso
<tomreyn> padoka hat auch keinen kernel https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa?field.series_filter=bionic
<le_bot> Title: padoka PPA : Paulo Dias (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> insofern kann nur Terces die frage beantworten wo der kernel her kommt
<Terces> und wieder da. Den Kernel habe ich mit Hilfe von ukuu installiert
<Terces> hätte ich das so nicht machen sollen?
<Terces> also...Kernel per ukuu, firmware von kernel.org und MESA vom oibaf ppa
<ppq`> das lädt auch nur die .debs aus dem mainline ppa und installiert sie, oder?
<ppq`> sollte passen.
<ppq`> doofe frage: wird denn auch der richtige kernel gebootet? uname -a
<Terces> keine doofe Frage, weil ich es tatsächlich schon hinbekommen habe mehrfach den falschen kernel zu booten, aber ja...momentan läuft 5.5.0-050500rc5-generic
<tomreyn> ist denn das aktuellste "bios" drauf auf dem system?
<Terces> ich glaube ich werde eine komplette Neuinstallation versuchen. Vielleicht hab ich irgendwo irgendwas falsch gemacht. Neustes ubuntu mit neustem kernel...
<ppq`> jo, guter ansatz
<Terces> das BIOS habe ich vor meiner neuen GPU aktualisiert. Wenn jetzt nicht gerade in den letzten Tagen eine neue Version veröffentlich wurde, sollte das die neuste sein
<tomreyn> guck halt nochmal ;)
<tomreyn> ich würde tippen dass das update dafür ggf. erst paar tage nach der grafikkarte auf den markt geworfen wurde.
<tomreyn> oder zumindest das update was man haben will dafür damit es sorgenfrei funktioniert
<Terces> hm...ich schau mal nach :)  
<tomreyn> puh ich depp hab nicht gesehen dass der git.kernel.org link zu linux-firmware.git ging, nicht zum kernel selbst, deswegen fragte ich auch ob selbst gebaut. die firmware hast du vermutlichnicht selbst gebaut. ;-)
<Terces> nope...daran traue ich mich noch nicht. Sowas kommt, wenn ich tatsächlich weiß was ich tue :P
<Terces> tomreyn...es gibt tatsächlich eine neue Version...tja. Da hab ich wohl nicht richtig geschaut...
<tomreyn> na dann hoffen wir mal dass die was verbessert
<tomreyn> und ich geh schnell ins bett bevor du das ergebnis hast, toi toi toi
<Terces> dankeschön für die hilfe
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo allerseits. Gibt es eigentlich ein Linux, das man auf einen PC ohne Grafikkarte installieren kann? Also ich meine ein Installation, die über ssh, oder meinetwegen auch http, zu parametrisieren ist? Kann ein PC ohne Grafikkarte überhaupt 'starten'? Ich hab hier einen, der Server werden soll, und ich frage mich, ob das auch ohne Monitor zu machen ist.
<ppq`> Lengsdorfer, naja, spätestens wenn du ins bios musst brauchst du ja eh nen monitor zur installation.
<Lengsdorfer> jaja, schon klar, aber nehmen wir mal an, das wäre alles befriedigend eingestellt, also startmedium startet etc.
<Lengsdorfer> ok, is vlt. ne etwas akademische frage:)
<ppq`> habe mal sowas gesehen, jo. also ein live-system das direkt nen sshd startet über das man dann die installation macht
<ppq`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<le_bot> Title: Installation/NetworkConsole - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Lengsdorfer> ahja, thx
<xc> wenn man weiß, was und wie man installieren will, ginge auch preseed.
<stevieh> es gibt preseed und serielle konsole, genau richtig. Und man kann im preseed ssh so einstellen, dass es geht.
<stevieh> Lengsdorfer: und du bist sicher, dass dein Server keine Grafikkarte hat?
<stevieh> serielle konsole ist einfach, das geht über eine geänderte boot config
<j0k> ppq`: Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hab ich hier nen Server auf den ich sogar remote ins BIOS kommen kann. Glaub per IPMI oder so
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-12
<Lengsdorfer> moin allerseits. ich habe hier einen pc, der 6sata ports hat. dieses ding soll im wesentlichen ein fileserver werden. das Netzteil verrät mir 'max15A' bei den 12V, was für 6Platten reichen sollte. Ist die Überlegung richtig?
<drc> Festplatte braucht als Richtwert ~7W
<drc> Sollte also locker passen
<Lengsdorfer> jo, dacht ich mir auch. Werden die 12V nur für die peripherie gebraucht? Ich frage, weil die cpu, die auf dem Board sitzt, angeblich bis zu 85W raffen soll.
<k1l> platten brauchen nur beim anlaufen einmal viel strom. wenn die dann ja meistens im idle sind ist das kein problem.
<drc> nö, die meisten cpus wollen auch 12v
<drc> aber wenn die psu 180W auf 12V kann, ist da noch genug platz
<dreamon> Suche eine bootbare iso, mit der auch ein Anfänger ein Festplatten backup hinbekommt.(Ist nicht für mich). Gibts da vielleicht etwas vorgebackenes?
<dreamon> Quasi ein Image auf externen Datenträger machen kann.
<drc> https://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php
<le_bot> Title: Clonezilla live (at clonezilla.org)
<dreamon> drc, Hmm.. vielleicht sollte ich mehr sagen, DAU sicher. 
<drc> Wäre dann zumindest mir nicht bekannt
<stevieh> noch dau sicherer als clonezilla geht fast nicht.
<dreamon> Vielleicht sollte ich selbst einen Bootstick machen, der ein ddrescue auf /dev/sda /mountdevice/imagename.img macht. Dachte das gäbe es vielleicht schon.
<dreamon> stevieh, Alles Englisch und dann anstelle von Clone/Restore gewählt und schon ist alles weg.. 
<stevieh> dreamon: und was für ein OS hat dein "kunde"?
<dreamon> stevieh, Windows. Will aber trotzdem ein Image über Linux erstellen.
<dreamon> Hört sich doch gut an: https://alternativeto.net/software/redo-backup-and-recovery/
<le_bot> Title: Rescuezilla Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net (at alternativeto.net)
<j0k> Kann die desinfec't nicht auch Backups erstellen?
<stevieh> dreamon: das sieht schick aus, probier das mal
<dreamon> stevieh, Ja, glaub das ist ein Versuch wert.
<stevieh> ist ja clonezilla mit einfacherereerem menü
<dreamon> stevieh, Ein paar Fragen bleiben schon noch offen. Was passiert wenn die HDD Fehler hat. ddrescue wäre mir lieber gewesen. 
<dreamon> Der Download läuft über github.. finde das Iso nicht.
<j0k> sicher das das ein Frontend für clonezilla ist? Auf der Webseite steht " It is simply a front end to partclone,"
<j0k> dreamon: https://rescuezilla.com/
<le_bot> Title: Rescuezilla Bare Metal Restore Solution GUI Backup Open Source GPL Recovery (at rescuezilla.com)
<dreamon> j0k, Genau.. Und da auf download und schon bist bei github
<dreamon> Supported Language - DEUTSCH \o/
<j0k> dreamon: https://github.com/rescuezilla/rescuezilla/releases
<le_bot> Title: Releases · rescuezilla/rescuezilla · GitHub (at github.com)
<stevieh> das ist aber fies, das dann rescuezilla zu nennen.
<stevieh> dreamon: eine HDD mit fehlern zu backuppen ist eh schon mal ein fehler und eh nicht trivial.
<j0k> hat wohl nen neuen Maintainer was ich beim überfliegen sah
<dreamon> stevieh, Immer noch besser, aber wie leer da zu stehen   ;)
<stevieh> das stimmt, aber der benutzer würde denken, alles wäre proper und immer so weiter machen.
<stevieh> nixä gut
<j0k> vorher hieß es noch redo backup
<j0k> hier ganz unten https://github.com/rescuezilla/rescuezilla/
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - rescuezilla/rescuezilla: The Swiss Army Knife of System Recovery (at github.com)
<j0k> das Iso selbst nennt sich übrigens noch redobackup-livecd-1.0.5
<dreamon> j0k, Danke. War gerade am make ausführen.;)
<j0k> nicht nötig!
<j0k> leider etwas versteckt hinter einem zu öffnenden "Assets"
<dreamon> Ich baus mal trotzdem 1.0.5.1 mein ich im source gelesen zu haben.
<unicatx> wie komme ich an die Flat-Remix- und Arc-Dark-themes dran, die ich dann unter Xubu18.04 verwenden kann? kann mir da jemand mit einem Info weiter behilflich sein? 
<unicatx> Flat-Remix-Icons
<k1l> schaust du bei den websites/githubs von den erstellern dieser themes nach.
<k1l> für das flat remix z.b. hier: https://drasite.com/flat-remix-gnome
<le_bot> Title: DяA | Daniel Ruiz de Alegría (at drasite.com)
<unicatx> k1l, kann ich diesbezüglich PPAs verwenden? ich bin da skeptisch , was PPAs anbetrifft..
<k1l> ppas sind für ein theme eigentlich nicht nötig. eigentlich muss man den theme kram nur in .themes ablegen
<unicatx> ok k1l , verstanden, danke
